# Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Oktober 2019)

*Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

						Wenn neue Spiele nur noch ruckeln und der PC trotzdem lautstark gekühlt werden muss, dann ist es höchste Zeit zum Aufrüsten. Bei Pimp my PC 2019 geschieht das kostenlos für sechs PCGH-Leser! Zusammen mit den Aktionspartnern Be Quiet, Crucial und MSI bringt PC Games Hardware die Spiele-PCs von sechs Teilnehmern auf Vordermann.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*


----------



## ZeXes (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Oh schön das die Aktion dieses Jahr wieder stattfindet.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern alles erdenklich beste ! Drücke die Daumen !

Falls Inspiration für die Bewerbung benötigt wird..,

Die Gewinner Bewerbungen von 2018:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...wunsch-auf-jetzt-bewerben-16.html#post9533329
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...wunsch-auf-jetzt-bewerben-18.html#post9533656
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-wunsch-auf-jetzt-bewerben-5.html#post9532406
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...wunsch-auf-jetzt-bewerben-35.html#post9536894

Toi, Toi, Toi !


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Nix davon passt in meinen Rechner, bzw mein Gehäuse. Schade eigentlich, vielleicht nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Flossenheimer (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hier meine aktuelle Konfiguration :

CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH
Board: Asus Crosshair 6 Hero
Ram: 2x 8 GB DDR4-3200 CL14 G.Skill Flare X
Grafikkarte: Asus Strix GTX 1080 Ti OC
Netzteil: Corsair RM650X
Soundkarte: Creative X-Fi Titanium
SSD: Samsung EVO 750 250 GB + EVO 860 500 GB
HDD: 2 TB WD Blue
Gehäuse: NZXT H440

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meine Wunschliste : 

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)

Gesamt: 37 Punkte von 55 (18 Punkte übrig)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zum Arbeitsspeicher ( Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 ) - Da ich leidenschaftlicher Zocker bin, sind 32 GB optimal um auch nebenbei noch einiges mitlaufen lassen zu können ( der Intelligent Standby List Cleaner räumt hier beim Spielen recht häufig frei, weil die 16 GB eng werden ).

Zur SSD ( Crucial MX500 2 TB )- Da meine Daten HDD mit 2 TB auch langsam um Gnade der Restkapazität fleht und meine 500 GB SSD nur die nötigsten Games fassen kann und die 250 GB nur für das OS und Programme zuständig ist, wäre hier eine große SSD sehr von vorteil. 

Zum CPU Kühler (  Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 ) - Der Scythe Mugen 5 in der PCGH Edition ist zwar schon sehr mächtig, aber noch ein paar Grad weniger sind immer gern zu sehen.

Zu den Lüftern ( 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) ) -  Da ich schon länger ein paar Anständige Lüfter anschaffen wollte um den Miserablen AirFlow zu optimieren, sind diese Lüfter unersetzbar. 

Zum Gehäuse ( Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black ) - Ein Gehäuse mit viel Platz für Hardware und Laufwerke, vorallem einem gutem Airflow wäre dieses Gehäuse ideal, da im jetzigen NZXT H440 der Airflow recht miserabel ( Die Grafikkarte das Gehäuse aktuell gerne in einen Backofen verwandelt und ich der Abwärme welche die Karte im geschlossenen Gehäuse produziert nicht mehr unter Kontrolle bekomme, da sich dadurch auch der Prozessor noch mehr aufheizt ) und der Platz recht eng ist und man beim Aus- o. Einbau einer größeren Grafikkarte gern mal an eckt..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Der Einbau erfolgt durch mich selbst.

Kleines Update bezüglich meiner Erklärung zum Gehäuse


----------



## MircoSfot (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Wünsche:

Ausgetauscht werden soll diese Hardware:

Neu:


SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


gegen Alt:

SSD: Ist eher ein zuwachs des Hauptspeichers. > Man(n) hat immer zuwenig!
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 10 500W. >Ist seit Release im Einsatz und muss ausgetauscht werden.
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced. >Ich bekomme ihn nicht mehr runter seit der Insstallation. Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde bis dato nicht erneuert! Da hilft wohl nur noch eine Kneifzange.
Grafikkarte: >GTX 1080 von Gigabyte, seit Release im Einsatz und noch voller Power, allerdings kein RTX für Raytracing und AI- Kantenglättung.

Foto des Innenraums: Siehe Foto

Der PC besteht aus folgender Hardware:

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 600
Mainboard: +VI Hero (AM4)
RAM:  2x 8GB Trident Z 3600 CL 16
CPU- Kühler: Ben Nevis Advanced
CPU: R5 1600 
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 10 500W
Lüfter: 2x 120er Be Quiet + 1x 120er von Noctua
SSDs: 2x Samsung 250/500er

Ausgetauscht wird in Zukunft wohl das Mainboard sowie CPU aber weiterhin AM4 als Sockel. Wenn ich den CPU- Kühler nicht runterkriege ohne dabei das Board zu zerstören wird es sofort ausgetauscht.

Das war´s soweit ohne viel Text. Danke für´s lesen.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Das Wichtigste vorweg, dieser Beitrag ist *KEINE* Bewerbung für Pimp My PC 2019. 


Als einer der Ausgewählten des Jahres 2018 möchte ich die diesjährige Aktion gerne dazu nutzen mich zunächst noch einmal beim PCGH Team und natürlich insbesondere auch bei Stephan für die super Betreuung während der Aktionzu bedanken.


  Allen Bewerberinnen und Bewerbern für das Jahr 2019 wünsche ich viel Erfolg und natürlich auch die nötige Portion Glück. Mein persönlicher Tipp an euch alle: Gebt euch ein wenig Mühe mit der Bewerbung! Stephan hat sich bisher immer die Mühe gemacht jeden Beitrag gründlich durchzulesen. Es schadet also sicherlich nicht wenn euer Beitrag sich von der Masse abhebt und sowohl von der Form als auch vom Inhalt in Erinnerung bleibt.   

  Da ab diesem Jahr ein Erfahrungsbericht fest vorgesehen ist werde ich die Gelegenheit nutzen um euch zu zeigen welche Freude euch diese Aktion bringen kann:
  Meine Ausgangsbasis könnt ihr bei Interesse hier noch einmal nachlesen.

*

1. Der Zusammenbau des neuen Systems (oder wie ich es nenne: Kein Plan überlebt den ersten Feindkontakt) 
*

  Alleine mit dem „Umbau“ des Gehäuses und dem Einbau der Radiatoren war ich gut 1 ½ Tage beschäftigt, aber am Ende ist es mir doch tatsächlich gelungen, das Fenster befand sich von vorne gesehen am Ende an der rechten Seite und auch die Radiatoren samt Lüfter haben ein Plätzchen  im Gehäuse gefunden.  
  Aber warum hat das ganze überhaupt so lange gedauert?
  In erster Linie hat es am mangelhaften Werkzeug gelegen, mein (vorhandener)Schraubendreher war nicht unbedingt die Beste Wahl für die Schrauben. Im Ergebnis habe ich mich also sehr schnell für die Anschaffung eines besser passenden entschieden . Anschließend konnte die Planung und Ausführung dann mithilfe des Youtube Tutorials und einer Schritt für Schritt Umbauanleitung weitergehen. Das Dark Base Pro 900 rev. 2 wurde also zunächst in sämtliche Bauteile zerlegt und anschließend Spiegelverkehrt wieder aufgebaut. 
  Im nächsten Schritt ging dann die Überlegung los wie man einen 240er Radiator mit zwei 140er Silent Wings kombiniert in der Front verschraubt bekommt. Möglicherweise hatte ich nicht darüber nachgedacht, dass sich die Schrauben natürlich durchaus gegenseitig blockieren könnten.  Mit sehr viel Gefühl und dem Einsatz von M4 Schrauben am Lüfter hat es am Ende allerdings tatsächlich funktioniert.
  Als Resultat hieraus habe ich mir für zukünftige Fälle unter anderem ein 3D-Modell für einen Adapter-Shrout 2x140mm Lüfter auf 240er Radiator bzw Umgekehrt erstellt welches sich in zwei Teilen mit den meisten güntigen 3D-Druckern zuhause ausdrucken lässt. Am Ende habe ich das Shrout im DarkBasePro allerdings nicht eingesetzt, es fehlte mir einfach an Platz.
  Die Schlauchführung der Wasserkühlung war auch eine Kunst für sich, dem Gehäuse hätte es objektiv Gesehen sicher nicht geschadet wenn hinter dem Mainboardtray  1-2cm mehr Platz gewesen wären. Die „Lüftungszierblende“ auf der Fensterlosen Gehäuseseite musste ich am Ende tatsächlich auf die erste geöffnete Stufe stellen. Im vollständig geschlossenen Zustand fehlt bei meinem 16/10er Schlauch zusammen mit der Verkabelung einfach ein klein wenig Platz.
  Dank der vielen Kabeldurchführungen war es aber am Ende Möglich einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der Schläuche hinter dem Mainboardtray oder unterhalb der Netzteilabdeckung unterzubringen. Der Ausgleichsbehälter samt Pumpe hat auf dem Pumpenträger seinen Platz gefunden.
  Die Festplatten wurden unterhalb der Netzteilabdeckung in zwei 3,5 Zoll Laufwerksschächten verbaut. Die Samsung SSD hat ihren Platz ebenfalls liegend unter der Netzteilabdeckung gefunden.



*2. Was habe ich im Nachhinein noch am System ergänzt. 
*

  Recht schnell habe ich das System noch einmal mit einer Aqua Computer QUADRO zwecks Steuerung und Überwachung  der Lüfter und einem Wasserfilter erweitert. Der Wasserfilter hat seinen Platz im eigentlich für SSDs vorgesehenen Platz auf der Netzteilabdeckung gefunden. Die QUADRO wurde darunter verbaut. 

  In einem weiteren Schritt wurden die Speicherkapazitäten erweitert und in diesem Zuge das Betriebssystem noch einmal neu aufgesetzt. Im Rechner sind mittlerweile zusätzlich eine 1 TB große Samsung 970 pro (PCIE) sowie eine 2 TB große Crucial  MX500 (SATA III) verbaut. Die Sata SSD sitzt dabei auf der Rückseite des Mainboard Trays, die PCIE Platte unter dem SSD Kühler des Mainboards.



*3.  Der Monitor 
*

  Der Monitor sollte zunächst seinen Vorgänger als Zweitmonitor ablösen, es hat sich jedoch herausgestellt, dass man sich sehr schnell an die 27“ gewöhnt. Im Ergebnis hat der Monitor also meinen alten „Zweitmonitor“ in Rente verfrachtet und aus meinem alten „Hauptmonitor“ den neuen Zweitmonitor gemacht. Ich spiele also heutzutage überwiegend auf dem Aufrüstmonitor 



*4. Fazit 
*

  Das System hat in allen Punkten ein Upgrade dargestellt, ob ich am Ende wirklich einen 9900K gebraucht hätte? Vermutlich nicht, aber wer von uns kann ernsthaft von sich behaupten, dass sich der „Zocker PC“ am Bedarf orientiert. Letztendlich sind wir ja in einem Forum voller Hardware Enthusiasten.  Für stabile 5 GHZ auf allen Kernen hat es nicht gereicht, aber zumindest die 4,9 schafft er unter AVX Last und auch der RAM schafft mehr als die angegebenen 3200 Mhz.

  Insofern Haken an den Punkt CPU! 
  Die RTX2080 befeuert beide Monitore endlich wieder mit ordentlichen Bildraten und bringt für meine Bedürfnisse auch bisher ausreichend Grafikspeicher mit. Die Grafikkarte läuft auch wunderbar mit einer angepassten OC Kurve ohne Spannungserhöhung. Allerdings habe ich mir Erlaubt den „No Fan Modus“ über das Anlegen einer permanenten Mindestdrehzahl von 50% über das OC Profil zu deaktivieren. Die Grafikkarte hört man aus dem PC ohnehin nicht heraus 
  Eine nennenswerte Anzahl von Abstürzen des PCs konnte ich im letzten Jahr auch nicht verzeichnen. Ich bin mir gerade noch nicht einmal sicher ob er (mal abgesehen vom Austesten des OC  Potentials) überhaupt mal abgestürzt ist.
  Die Pimp My PC Aktion 2018 war für mich auf jeden Fall ein voller Erfolg, der PC liefert bisher in allen Situationen souveräne Ergebnisse und wird mir so hoffentlich noch lange Freude bereiten.



*5. Bilder 
*

  Weil wir gerade dabei sind habe ich noch zwei Bilder vom PC rausgesucht. Das Chaos hinter dem Mainboard Tray und unter der Netzteilabdeckung werde ich euch vorenthalten. Allerdings nicht weil ich mich dafür Schäme, denn ein ordentliches Kabelmanagement ist mit dem vorhandenen Platz leider echt nicht umzusetzen. Es ist nämlich keinerlei Platz mehr vorhanden 
  Nein ich enthalte es euch vor weil ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich den PC dann überhaupt alleine wieder zu bekomme J. Tendenziell sind  dafür bei dem System nämlich eher vier Hände notwendig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## creatur (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

mein PC stammt aus dem Jahre 2015 und würde nach 4 Jahren nun einmal eines Upgrades bedürfen.
Er leistet mir noch immer gute Dienste, doch insbesondere bei TW Warhammer II sowie TW Three Kingdoms kommandiere ich leider mehr Pixelhaufen als fein animierte Soldaten. 

Der Schuldige hierfür ist auch schnell identifiziert: Meine EVGA 980 Kingpin hat trotz Bios Mod einfach nicht mehr genügend Leistung.

Da mein Monitor allerdings nur über DVI betrieben werden kann und nicht über Displayport und die aktuellen NVIDIA GPU´s keinen solchen Anschluss mehr besitzen, müssten bei einer Aufrüstaktion Monotor + Grafikkarte ersetzt werden, was ein zu tiefes Loch in meine Geldbörse reissen würde.

Aber vielleicht kommt mir ja die PCGH ein bisschen entgegen?


Warum habe ich beschlossen genau 2015 meinen PC aufzurüsten?

Nun neben meiner Leidenschaft für die Total War Serie sowie Diablo zählt die Batman Arkham Reihe von Rocksteady für mich zum Besten, was ich seit meiner Gaming Karriere (bin seit 2004 dabei) je gezockt habe.

Und da ja im Juni 2015 der finale Teil Arkham Knight erschienen ist und ich diesen maximal episch erleben wollte (die schwerwiegenden Fehler der PC Version zu Release -und teilweise noch immer- wurden ja leider erst bei Erscheinen bekannt) beschloss ich, dass dies der richtige Zeitpunkt sei den alten Rechenknecht auf Vordermann zu bringen.

Was habe ich denn nun 2015 so alles gekauft?


Den Fokus legte ich damals auf den Prozessor, da bei einem Tausch dessen in der Regel auch gleich das Mainboard (ein MSI X99s XPower AC) mit raus muss und dieser daher ein bisschen länger in Dienst bleiben sollte. Aus diesem Grund habe ich die damals schnellste verfügbare CPU gewählt, den Core I7 5960X. Zusätzlich wurden 4x4 GB GSkill Ram verbaut.

(Die Grafikkarte -so war der ursprüngliche Plan- wird, wenn ihre Leistung nicht mehr ausreicht einfach rausgezogen und durch eine neue ersetzt. Dass der DVI Anschluss bis zum Jahre 2019 ausstirbt, war leider damals noch nicht abzusehen.)

Für (die damalige Zeit) ausreichend FPS sorgte die damals schnellste Mainstream GPU, eine GTX 980 KINGPIN von EVGA.

Warum wurde nur eine GTX 980 verbaut und keine 980TI, welche ja am 02. Juni 2015 erschienen ist?

Nun der Hauptgrund hierfür war mit Sicherheit, dass Batman Arkham Knight ursprünglich am 03. Juni 2015 erscheinen sollte, und ich so die 980TI nicht mehr zu Release des Games erhalten hätte.

Warum wurde es genau eine 980 KINGPIN?
Der Grund hierfür ist, dass ich über eine Aktion von EVGA im März 2015 günstig(er) an eine 980 KINGPIN gekommen bin.
Wer die Karte nämlich im März bestellte und zu diesem Zeitpunkt eine andere Grafikkarte von EVGA bei ihnen registriert hatte, hat die 980 KINGPIN nämlich für 750 statt der später veranschlagten 1.000 Euro bekommen. (Da hat sich doch meine 750TI gelohnt)
Für 750 Euro hat sie damals genau so viel gekostet wie die 980 Classified ohne KINGPIN und somit fiel mir die Wahl nicht sonderlich schwer.

Warum ein MSI XPower Mainboard?

Nun zum einen, weli ich in euren Artikeln zum 5960X gelesen habe, dass man gut daran tut ihn aufgrund des geringen Basistakts von nur 3,0 GHZ pro Kern übertakten sollte.
Und zum anderen, da dieses Mainboard auf´s übertakten ausgelegt ist.

Warum wurde es dann kein ASUS Mainboard mit OC Sockel?
Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt existierten bereits Berichte über zerstörte CPU´s (evtl. wegen benanntem OC Sockel?). Und da die Haftung in so einen Fall noch nicht eindeutig geklärt war, wollte ich das Risiko nicht eingehen, dass ich 1.100 € zum Fenster rausgeschmissen habe.

Der G.Skill RAM wurde verbaut, da diese Firma in euren RAM Tests regelmäßig Bestnoten einfährt.
Der verwendete Arbeitsspeicher mit 3.300 MHZ und CL15 Latenzen war damals einer der schnellsten zu Anfang erhältlichen DDR4 Ram´s

Warum ein Monitor ohne Displayport?

Der ASUS VG278HE Monitor ersetzte meinen alten ACER HN274Hbmiid Monitor.
Auch hierfür war der Grund Batman Arkham Knight.
Ich bin ein großer Fan von 3D Gaming (was NVIDIA leider mittlerweile anders sieht) und wollte auch Batman´s finales Abenteuer in 3D genießen.
Nun hatte der ACER Monitor allerdings kein Lightboost und nachdem ich einmal 3D mit Lightboost bei einem Bekannten erlebt habe, stand für mich fest: "Der nächste Monitor den dir du kaufst muss Lightboost haben, das 3D wird dadurch nur noch geiler"
27" als Größe stand von vornherein fest, da mir 24" zu klein ist, also wieder PCGH Tests studiert und welcher Monitor ist gut? Ein ASUS VG278HE ist gut. Gelesen, gekauft.


Warum wurde ein 1.600 Watt Netzteil verbaut?

Nun zum Einen wollte ich auch hier einmal "gescheit" investieren um auf lange Sicht meine Ruhe zu haben.
Und zum Anderen war mir bewusst, dass sich die Grafikkarte dank 3 Stromsteckern und Bios Mod schon alleine bis zu 450 Watt genehmigen darf und auch ein überetakteter 5960X dürstet geradezu nach Strom.
Im Endeffekt komme ich unter Vollast so auf einen maximalen Stromverbrauch von 950 Watt.

Nur SSD´s? Wo ist die HDD?

Das ist richtig. Die HDD habe ich aus meinem PC verbannt und mir kommt auch keine mehr in das Gehäuse. (höchstens noch extern per USB)
Den Geschwindigkeitsboost will ich nicht mehr missen müssen.
Und ich bin auch zum Schnäppchenpreis (300 statt 500€ pro Stück) an diese beiden Schönheiten ran gekommen.

Wenn sich der geneigte Leser bis hierhin Zeit genommen hat meinen Roman zu lesen, kommt hier nun die Kurzfassung, was aktuell neben meinem Schreibtisch seinen Dienst verrichtet:

Hier mein aktueller PC:

CPU: Core I7 5960X @ 4,3 GHZ
CPU-Kühler: XSPC Raystorm Pro
Board: MSI X99S XPower AC
Ram: 4x 4 GB DDR4-3300 CL15 G.Skill Ripjaws 4
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 980 Kingpin @ 1550 MHZ
Netzteil: Superflower Leadex 80plus Titanium 1600 Watt
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblastrer ZXR welche ein Sehhneiser PC320 sowie ein Teufel Concept C200 befeuert
SSD: 2x Samsung 850 Pro 1 TB
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Primo
Kühlung: 1x Alphacool Nexxos Monsta 480 mm
                    1x Alphacool UT60 480 mm
                    16x Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-3000 PWM - 120 mm
                     3x Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 PWM - 140 mm
                     1x EK-XTOP Revo D5 RGB PWM
Monitor: ASUS VG278HE


Sollte ich gewinnen, würde ich folgende Hardware auswählen:

 RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

Denn:
Eine M.2 SSD besitze ich bislang noch gar nicht.
Mehr RAM schadet nie
Der Hauptpreis wäre natürlich die RTX2080. Diese würde ich unter Wasser setzen, dann bekäme auch der im Boden montierte Monster Radiator endlich die Aufgabe, für die er eigentlich verbaut wurde. Aktuell ist er nämlich einfach nur beim Prozessor mit eingebunden.

Den Monitor würde ich auch auswechseln, da wie oben geschildert der bislang genutzte Monitor keinen Displayport Anschluss und die Grafikkarte keinen DVI Anschluss mehr besitzt und die beiden zusammen somit keine 144 HZ mehr darstellen können, sondern derer nur 60 über HDMI.
Als neuen Monitor würde ich den Viewsonic XG2703-GS oder den brandneuen Gigabyte Aorus FI27Q in Betracht ziehen.

Der Einbau der Hardware erfolgt durch mich selbst.

Abschließend noch ein Foto, wie es im Inneren des Enthoo Primo momentan aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J4ckH19h (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Wunschliste:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Siehe Signatur 

Würde das Netzteil behalten und mein aktuelles einbauen.

Ich würde mir selbst einen 9900K(S) kaufen und den 9600K in den Rechner einbauen.

Das ganze System würde ich an das F@H - Team als Faltrechner spenden. Denke die Oberbiene oder Brooker können damit was anfangen.

Allen viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel!

Gruß Alex


----------



## th_fn_styles (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

leider hat sich vor knapp zwei Wochen in meinem AMD-System (siehe Sysprofile) nach fast sechs Jahren das Board verabschiedet. Übergangsweise habe ich ausrangierte Hardware eines Kollegen bekommen, damit die Kinder und ich weiterhin zocken können. In Anbetracht des Alters der meisten Komponenten wäre aber auch so eine Neuanschaffung langsam fällig gewesen.

Ich hätte daher gern:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Eine passende Ryzen-CPU (vmtl. Ryzen 5 3600) und wohl einen WQHD-Monitor würde ich ergänzend erwerben. Sämtliche Umbauarbeiten würde ich selbst übernehmen.

Aus dem Bestandssystem würden weiterhin genutzt werden:
Gehäuse    - Nanoxia Deep Silence 1
SATA1    - SSD  Crucial 512GB 
SATA3    - SSHD Seagate 2TB
SATA4    - HDD Samsung 1TB
SATA5    - HDD Western Digital 1 TB
SATA6    - LG Blu-ray ReWriter
Soundkarte - Asus Xonar Essence ST

zurück an den lieben Kollegen gingen:
Mainboard - MSI P67A-C45 (B3)
CPU - Intel Core i5-2500k samt Kühler
RAM - 4x 4GB G.Skill DDR3-RAM

für die bisherige GraKa fände sich bestimmt ein Abnehmer - Gigabyte Radeon 580RX

"Entsorgt" würden:
Netzteil - beQuiet Straight Power E9-CM 580 Watt
750GB HDD 2.5"
die drei original Nanoxia Gehäuselüfter

Und hier noch ein Bild vom derzeitigen Innenraum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unabhängig vom Abschneiden finde ich dies immer wieder ein tolle Aktion von euch 

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## TheSnowyChickens (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

(Wichtiges vorweg: Meine Rechtschreibung und meine Grammatik ist definitive nicht die beste, somit bitte drüber hinweg sehen  )

Guten Tag,

Ich freue mich das es dieses Jahr wieder soweit ist. 
Letztes Jahr hab ich es ja leider nicht geschafft. 

Nunja, mein aktueller PC ist der: (Bild) mit:
CPU: I3 2120
CPU Cooler: Arctic Freezer 33 E-Sports
GPU: HD 5450
PSU: FSP Group PSU (Watt weiß ich net, steht auch net drauf)
RAM: 1x Samsung 4GB 1333mh & 1x Hynix 4GB 1333mh
Storage: 500GB HDD Segate
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H61M
Gehäuse: Spec Omega (3x 120mm LL-Lüfter, gebündelt auf einem Lüfter Port mit 3er Kabel)

__Details:__

Ich habe diesen PC für 10€ von der Schule, auf der ich war, abgekauft und dachte mir so: "Joa, is billig und es kann eig. nicht bad werden."
(alte PC Räume wurden entfernt/ geupgraded/ aufgeräumt, viele durften sich welche schnappen^^)

Die 10€ waren eig. schon allein für die 500GB Festplatte worth genug und der Rest ist quasi ein guter neben Gewinn.

Da mir die PC's schon in der Schule leidtaten, da sie typisch Schule nicht gereinigt und gepflegt werden, wollte ich den PC auf hochglanz bringen und hab ihn immer wieder mit kleinigkeiten geupdated.
(Win10, neues Gehäuse (das jetzige), mehr Lüfter (RGB!!), 4GB Samsung RAM)

Geplant sind noch: ne SSD, neues und sichereres Netzteil, die maximal unterstützte CPU (3770k) und ne neue GPU
(mit den Aktions rewards wären 3 von 4 sachen gleich erledigt)

Er leistet mir gute Arbeit und ich konnte bisher noch keinen blue screen oder keine Hardware issues erkennen und sie sind auch noch net aufgetaucht in den Windows logs.


__Benchmarks:__

Ein paar "Benchmarks" hätte ich auch noch, aber die sind rein von ingame FPS countern und ohne Stress Test gemacht:

- Minecraft Java Edition: auf einer Auflösung von 720p ist es bei 8 chunks render distance ganz okay und mit, round about, 60fps spielbar, aber auf FullHD ist es dann nicht mehr sooo toll (~30fps)

- Minecraft Win10 Edition: schon wegen C++ anstatt Java, läuft es hier besser, aber auch nicht optimal. ~50fps bei FullHD bei mittlerer render distance und Einstellungen von mittel

- ZiggsArcadeBlast (LoL Platformer): ja... ne, das läuft net toll, ~5fps is unspielbar, obwohl es ja ein einfaches Prinzip ist

- RCT 2 (+ OpenRCT): läuft bei kleineren Parks gut und bei einer gewissen größe wirds untoller, aber noch vollkommen spielbar

Mehr games hab ich net drauf, aber ich kann noch sagen:

- YT auf 1080p läuft ohne probleme, aber 1440p hängt schon

- Office zeug klappt, aber es wäre auch ein wunder wenn nicht

- Windows ist auch ruckel-frei

EDIT 1 (4.10.2019): Ich habe ganz vergessen zuschreiben, das meine Auflösung des Monitors (ein alter Acer 24Zoll) 1080p beträgt. 


__Kühlung:__

- GPU: die GPU hat leider in diesem Design keinen mini-Lüfter zubieten und wird bei langen sessions durchaus mal etwas wärmer, aber das verkraftet sie gut 

- CPU: ja... ich weiß garnicht ob der Arctic nicht schon etwas overkill ist oder net. Ich habe ihn mir auch als letzte neu anschaffung gegönnt (weil er schick aussieht  ), da mein alter Kühler den Platz gewechselt hat, zu dem PC meiner Mutter

- RAM: leider haben die keinen Kühler drauf, jedoch werden die unter HWInfo nicht sonderlich heiß im Betrieb

- Festplatte: gut, dazu kann ich net viel sagen, das macht der Luftstrom schon

- Heck Lüfter: würde ich gerne noch dran machen, aber da sagt der Lüfter anschluss "Nein, mich bekommste net, weil ich nicht vorhanden bin!"


__Kleinigkeiten:__

Ich denke, durch das alte und uneffiziente Netzteil, wird der PC, obwohl der net viel power hat, doch durchaus nicht effektive wenige verbrauchen.

Und dadurch leite ich die überleitung (#MeisterDerÜberleitungen #Nicht) ein, zu den neuen Komponenten, die wären:


__Neue Komponenten:__

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


__Einzelheiten der Komponenten:__

- Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
-> diese SSD wäre sehr praktisch für den PC, da Windows und Co. aktuell auf der einen HDD sitzt und diese halt auch schon alt is, aber wahrscheinlich noch gut schnell für heutige HDD geschwindigkeiten

- Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
-> dieses Netzteil wäre für den PC allein zwar overkill, aber durch die ausgewählte GPU, dann doch wieder okay. Ich habe das Netzteil gewählt, da mir auch schon oft dieses Netzteil z.B. im Discord vorgeschlagen wurde und es auch durchaus eines der qualitative hochwertigsten ist und Be Quiet! steht ja auch für die Leise.^^

- CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
-> diesen Kühler hab ich nur deswegen genommen, weil ich noch ein Punkt übrig hatte, ich weiß nichtma ob er nicht sogar schlechter is als der Arctic. (somit er kann auch weggelassen werden, falls dies sinnvoller is)

- Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
-> Freunde haben diese Lüfter und sie sind nicht enttäuscht. Sie sind leise und versorgt mit genug power. (die 140mm version wäre meine Wahl)

- Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
-> Jaaa, nun kommen wir zum schmuckstück, die 2080 <3 Meine Wahl ist auf sie gestoßen, weil sie natürlich A: Leistung hat und B: Raytracing kann und Raytracing ist für mich wichtig, weil ich ein begeisterter Minecraft Spieler bin und ja auch in nächster Zeit der RTX patch für die Win10 version kommt und ich möchte mir dann definitive nicht entgehen lassen.
Zudem hätte sie auch genug Leistung um den Seus PTEG Shader, für MC Java, mit genug power auszustatten. 
Grafik ist ja ein wichtiger Teil von Games und somit möchte ich genug power haben, auch bei Games mit "schlechter Optimierung", diese genießen zukönnne und dafür ist die Karte ja definitive geeignet.
(auch geeignet für zukünftige Games)


__Ende:__

So, das waren dann auch schon die Komponenten und eig. auch mit meiner Bewerbung, denn ich hätte alle wichtigen Punkte angesprochen.

Somit sage ich A: Danke fürs Lesen und B: nochma Danke für die Aktion und wünsche auch allen anderen Teilnehmern/Teilnehmerinnen viel Glück.
Bye

(Nochma der reminder: Meine Rechtschreibung und meine Grammatik ist definitive nicht die beste, somit bitte drüber hinweg sehen)
(+ ich hoffe ich hab die Bilder richtig eingefügt)


----------



## GlaeschenMaggi (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag,

zunächst einmal möchte ich mich bei der PCGH und den Aktionspartnern dafür bedanken, dass sie auch dieses Jahr wieder eine so tolle Aktion auf die Beine stellen! 

1. Meine momentane PC-Hardware:

CPU:                                  i7 7700k
Mainboard:                    MSI Z170A-PRO
RAM:                                2x16GB G.SKILL SniperX 3600 MHz
Grafikkarte:                  Zotac GTX 1080ti Mini
SSD:                                  1x Samsung 850 Evo 1000GB
	                                     1x Samsung 850 Evo 500GB
	                                     1x Corsair Neutron NX500 400GB
Netzteil:                          BeQuiet Straight Power 11 750W
Kühlung:                         1x Alphacool Eiswolf (GPU)
		                             1x Alphacool Eissturm Tornado (CPU)
		                             6x Bequiet Silent Wings 3 
Gehäuse:                        Fractal Design Define R5
Soundkarte:                  Creative SoundblasterX AE-5


2. Meine Wunschhardware und die Gründe dahinter:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 30 Punkte von 55 (25 Punkte übrig) 

Der wohl für mich interessanteste Posten, der mit satten 19 Punkten zu Buche schlägt, wäre bei mir das MSI MEG X570 ACE. Dieses habe ich ausgewählt, da ich schon seit längerem am Überlegen bin, auf einen 3700X oder 3900X umzusteigen, um für die nächsten Jahre gewappnet zu sein. Im Hier und Jetzt ist mein 7700k zwar noch eine gute CPU, allerdings merkt man bereits, dass die Schere zwischen meiner CPU und aktuellen CPUs, die eben über mehr Kerne und Threads verfügen, langsam auseinander geht. Dieser Trend wird durch den aktuellen CPU-Leistungsindex der PCGH bestätigt.
Bisher habe ich mich immer um ein Upgrade gedrückt, da ich nicht unbedingt bereit war 600€+ für eine Kombination aus Mainboard+CPU zu investieren, da ich in vielen heutigen Titeln immer noch meinen 144 Hz Monitor ganz gut mit meiner aktuellen Hardware befeuern kann. In Zukunft wird sich das jedoch ändern, das ist sicher. 
Falls ich also dieses toll ausgestattete Mainboard gewinnen sollte, wäre ich definitiv bereit Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und eine aktuelle Ryzen-CPU für dieses zu kaufen. Dann brauche ich mir nicht mehr die ganze Zeit über ein zukünftiges Upgrade Gedanken machen und wäre für zukünftige CPU-intensive Spiele-Titel abgesichert. Zudem könnte ich meinen Arbeitsspeicher dann endlich mal auf den beworbenen 3600 MHz laufen lassen. Auf meinem momentanen Mainboard ist diese Geschwindigkeit leider nicht erreichbar. 

Ein weiterer Posten, den ich mitnehmen würde, wäre die Crucial MX500 mit einer Kapazität von 2000GB. Zwar habe ich bereits fast 2000 GB SSD-Speicher verbaut, doch bin ich der Meinung, dass man nie genügend Speicherplatz haben kann. 
Zumal nächstes Jahr mit Namen wie Cyberpunk 2077 und co. sehr interessante Titel erscheinen werden, die wohl auch ein wenig Speicherplatz benötigen werden. Zusätzlicher Speicherplatz wäre somit immer gerne gesehen.

Ich bin zwar nun erst bei 30 von 55 maximal möglichen Punkten, doch finde ich, dass diese zwei gelisteten Posten meine Bedürfnisse am optimalsten befriedigen würden. 


Des weiteren drücke ich allen Teilnehmern die Daumen und hoffe, dass für die Gewinner Upgrade-Träume in Erfüllung gehen!  

MfG Maggi


----------



## Vasax (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktueller PC ist 8 Jahre alt und Marke Eigenbau.
Das einzig gute an meinem PC ist die Grafikkarte dem Rest merkt man mittlerweile sein alter gerade beim spielen an.
Doch selbst die Grafikkarte könnte ein Upgrade vertragen da Spiele heutzutage auch wenig optimiert werden und daher immer mehr Leistung fressen.

Ram: Crucial Ballistix 4x4 GB DDR3-1600
SSD: Adata SP 120 GB
Netzteil: 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold
CPU Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13 Tower Kühler
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 200R Midi Tower (war günstig)
Mainboard: ASrock B85M Pro4 (nicht umbedingt die beste Wahl damals)
Grafikkarte: GTX 980 (damals von einem Freund gebraucht gekauft für 200 Euro/ Glück gehabt/ vorher wars ne 770)
CPU: Intel Xeon 1230v3

Meine Aufrüst-Wunschkomponenten wären:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich mir eine 2700X von AMD als CPU Kaufen das wäre definitif super.

Behalten tu ich aus meinem jetztigen PC die 1TB HDD/ das DVD Laufwerk. Der Rest muss leider echt mal neu um Up to Date zu sein wie gesagt vor 8 Jahren ungefähr gebaut und nur ma die Graka getauscht weil sie günstig war aber sonst bin ich gar nicht auf dem neusten Stand.

Grüße an euch und jedem viel Glück.


----------



## Faelinx (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo miteinander! 

Mein aktueller PC ist inzwischen 2 Jahre alt und von der mit "Fertig PC" konkurierenden Marke "Eigenbau". Den PC habe ich in den Jahren immer mal wieder etwas aufgerüstet. Das eine mal war es ein neues Gehäuse und auch eine neue CPU (i7 9700k) welche es sich jetzt auf einem ASUS Z390 ROG STRIX F gemütlich gemacht hat. Meine Grafikkarte möchte ich auch aufrüsten da meine RX 580 meinen Ansprüchen Spiele auf den höchstmöglichen Einstellungen zu spielen oder mit Grafikmods zu verschönern (ganz besonders die Skyrim Special Edition, The Witcher 3) nicht mehr gerecht wird. Ich würde dann auf eine RTX 2080 Super setzen wollen! Damit diese sich dann auch ordentlich austoben kann würde in der Zukunft auf einen WQHD 144hz Monitor setzen. Die Gaming X Trio von MSI würde sich auch perfekt in meinem aktuellen System machen, da ich ein großer Silent Fan bin. Meine aktuellen Pure Wings 2 Lüfter möchte ich gerne gegen die Silent Wings 3 140mm ersetzen da diese nochmal etwas leiser sind. Und zu guter letzt noch eine SSD mit 2TB Speicher, da mehr Speicherplatz in Form einer SSD nie schadet! Zum Schluss möchte ich mich bei der PCGH dafür bedanken dieses Event jährlich zu veranstalten! 


Mein aktueller Rechner:

CPU: Intel Core i7 9700k @4.6 GHz (vorher a6 5400k, i3 8100)      
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 							       
Mainboard: Z390 ASUS ROG STRIX F (vorher Z370 Gaming Plus)	                                        
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x4 GB DDR4-2666 MHz CL16 Crucial Ballistix Sport LT (rot)                                      
Grafikkarte: RX 580 (vorher HD 7870 und GTX 760)                                                                   
SSD: Sandisk SSD PLUS 120 GB									    
HDD: Seagte BarraCuda 2 TB 								            
Verbaute Lüfter: 3x Pure Wings 2 140 mm (1000 rpm) 						 
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801  							             
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 600W                 					                           
Monitor: ASUS VG248QE


Die von mir ausgewählten Komponenten, falls ich gewinnen sollte:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)							                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             
Grafikkarte: MSI RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm) (3 Punkte)


Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich grüße euch und wünsche jeder/jedem Teilnehmer/in viel Glück!


----------



## Gab2112 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Erstmal ein herzliches Servus an die PCGH-Community!

Ich möchte gleich vorweg meinen Dank der PCGH-Redaktion aussprechen, da sie uns heuer wieder die Chance gibt tolle Preise, in Form von Hardware-Komponenten, zu gewinnen! Aber ich denke ich spreche im Namen Aller, dies inkludiert Mitglieder und auch nur regelmäßige Leser (wie ich es lange war), wenn ich sage, dass ihr wirklich großartige Arbeit leistet und euch immer Mühe, sowie euren Mitgliedern die Chance auf solch Zuckerl gebt. 😊

Nun kurz zu meiner Person und dem Hintergrund…
Ich war bis vor Kurzem noch Schüler und habe die Matura (Abitur) abgeschlossen. Die Schulzeit, vor allem die Oberstufe, war ziemlich hart für mich. Nicht aber nur wegen der vielen Tests und dem Leistungsdruck, sondern auch wegen meiner finanziellen Lage. Als Schüler verdient man natürlich nichts und bekommt, wenn man Glück hat, etwas Taschengeld, was gerade einmal fürs Essen reicht. 

Jedoch brauchte ich für die Schule einen PC, da wir ein spezielles Fach (ACG – Angewandte-computerunterstütze-Geometrie) hatten. Jedoch gabs da ein kleines Problem…wo soll ich das Geld hernehmen? Ich beschloss also arbeiten zu gehen und stellte mir den PC zusammen, welchen ich heute noch nutze (Specs dazu weiter unten). 

Da ich nun beschlossen habe ein Studium in Richtung Darstellende Geometrie / Angewandte Geometrie / CAD anzufangen, stehe ich vor dem Punkt alle erforderlichen Dinge, welche man im Laufe des Studiums benötigt, zu besorgen. Dazu gehört ein leistungsstarker PC, welcher die Programme und Rechenprozesse, die zum Einsatz kommen werden, bewältigen muss.

Daher habe ich mich entschieden bei diesem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen und zumindest einen Teil des PCs aufzurüsten (wenn auch manche eher fürs Zocken geeignet sind).
Genug von meinem Leidensweg…. 


Mein derzeitiges System besteht aus:

Mainboard: Asus TUF X370 Plus
CPU: Intel I3-8100 (4x 3,6GHz)
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock (130W TDP)
RAM: 2x 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR-4 (2400MHz)
Grafikkarte: Nvidia – Zotac Geforce 1050 Ti (4GB)
Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart RGB 500W
Speicher: 1x 240GB Sandisk SSD / 1x 120GB Sandisk SSD / 1x 2TB WD-Blue HDD / 1x 1TB WD-Blue HDD
Lüfter (Gehäuse): 2x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (120mm) / 1x be quiet! Shadow Wings 120mm 
Lüfter (CPU): 1x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 (90mm) 
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600


Diese Komponenten würde ich mir wünschen (Begründung nach Auflistung):

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Nun, auf dem ersten Blick scheint mein PC für normale Verhältnisse (Spiele, Office, etc.) zu reichen, aber wie schon zuvor geschrieben, benötige ich nun einen PC der auch komplexe Rechenvorgänge (Rendern, etc.) ohne Probleme bewerkstelligt.

Das derzeitige Mainboard (TUF X370 Plus) sollte meiner Meinung nach ausreichen, auch wenn ich die CPU austauschen werde. 
Der i3 Prozessor, auch wenn er bisher genügt hat, wird wahrscheinlich sehr bald durch einen i7 der neuesten Generation ersetzt, da dieser mit üppigen Rechenarbeiten natürlich kein Problem haben wird. Daher wünsche ich mir den CPU-Kühler von be quiet!, den Dark Rock Pro 4, der mit der Kühlung des i7 zurechtkommen sollte.

Dazu der schnellere DDR4-Ram. Der derzeit verbaute rennt auf 2400Mhz, sodass die zwei gewünschten Riegel (DDR4-3200) anfangs zwar auch nur auf 2400MHz laufen werden. Dies ändert sich aber, sobald ich die zwei langsameren Ram Riegel ebenfalls gegen zwei neue und schnellere DDR4-3200 Riegel tausche. Somit hätte ich dann 32GB Ram - perfekt zum Animationen/ Videos schneiden.

Kommen wir nun zur GraKa. Diese wird natürlich nicht nur zum Arbeiten verwendet, sondern auch zum Zocken…und das in einer Qualität von der ich bisher nur geträumt habe!!! Dies würde mir dann sogar die Türen zum VR Himmel öffnen. *strahl* Aber warum nur die 2070 und nicht die 2080? Von meinem Standpunkt aus gesehen hat die 2070 eindeutig das bessere Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Somit kommen wir zum Netzteil, worüber ich nicht viele Worte verlieren möchte, denn für eine 2070er und einen i7 brauche ich unbedingt ein stärkeres Netzteil, das Straight Power 11 mit 850W. Zudem fängt mein altes NT schon an zu zirpen, was höchstwahrscheinlich vom Lüfter kommt.

Ihr fragt euch vielleicht wieso ich noch eine SSD im System brauche. Nunja, das ist einfach. Die HDDs welche eine Gesamtspeicherkapazität von 3TB haben benutze ich nur als Datengrab für Fotos, Videos, Musik, etc. vergangener Tage. Die zwei SSDs sind mehr oder weniger voll belegt, da hier diverse Spiele und Programme installiert sind und sich natürlich auch das Betriebssystem darauf befindet. 

Die Gehäuselüfter würde ich gegen die neuen austauschen, da diese schon anfangen zu krächzten, was ich von be quiet! Lüftern eigentlich nicht kenne (Werksfehler?).

Mein derzeitiges Gehäuse sollte für all diese Komponenten reichen, daher brauche ihr an dieser Stelle kein neues. 


Genug der langen Rede…das wäre alles was ich hier hinzuzufügen habe.


Großes Danke, wer sich meinen Text bis hierher durchgelesen hat. Ich hoffe es war nicht all zu langweilig. 😊 (Für Fehler und Schrift, haftet der Stift…auch wenn das hier mit der Tastatur geschrieben wurde)

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und nochmals ein Dankeschön an die Redaktion.

LG, Gabriel


----------



## Tsikirara (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes Team der PCGH-Redaktion!

Ich bin dieses Jahr erst auf eure Aktion "Pimp My PC 2019" aufmerksam geworden und möchte mir so eine wundervolle Chance nicht entgehen lassen. Toll, dass ihr soetwas überhaupt anbietet! 
Nun würde ich auch gern meine eigene Bewerbung für meinen Liebling abgeben. Diese hat er natürlich selbst verfasst und ich, als stolze Besitzerin, soll diese nun veröffentlichen 
Los geht's dann also:

[size=+1]Meine Bewerbung für eine Schönheits-OP[/size]

01000111 01110101 01110100 01100101 01101110 00100000 01010100 01100001 01100111 . . . Moment, falsche Sprache! 
Guten Tag, meine ich natürlich!
Hiermit sende ich herzlichst und voller Hoffnung meine Bewerbung ein, voller Hoffnung auf eine leistungsstärkere und schönere Zukunft bei meiner Besitzerin Tsikirara. 
Ich wünsche mir für sie ein besserer PC zu werden, daher versuche ich mein Glück bei euch. 

*Zunächst gebe ich nun also eine kleine Übersicht über meine Bewerbung:*


 ein kurzer Überblick über meine jetzigen Qualitäten und Eigenschaften

 einige Fotos meiner selbst

 meine Wünsche für die Zukunft und ihre Begründungen

 einige abschließende Worte meiner Besitzerin und mir


Gut, beginnen wir.

*Überblick über meine Qualitäten und Eigenschaften*

Zur Zeit bin ich ein heißgeliebter Zocker-PC, der davon träumt, sich immer weiter zu verbessern. Bisher hat Tsikirara keinerlei auftretende Probleme gehabt oder über mich geschimpft, so wie über meinen älteren Bruder, aber dennoch. Ich strebe einfach nach Perfektion! Neben dem ganzen spaßigen Kram benutzt man mich aber auch für die Uni und schreibt furchtbar lange wie langweilige Texte auf mir. Dabei wäre ich das ein oder andere Mal fast schon eingeschlafen. 
Um meine Dienste zu verrichten nutze ich derzeit:



 *2x 8GB Crucial CT8G4DFS8213 DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15 Single*, die zusammen mit einer
 *Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070 EVGA* und einer
 *250GB Samsung 860 Evo 2.5" * sowie einer
 *3000GB Toshiba DT01ACA Serie DT01ACA300  3.5"* an einem
 *Asus Z-170A * Mainboard mit einem
 *Intel Core i5-6600K CPU @ 3,50GHz* Prozessor verbaut sind. Bestromt werde ich durch ein
 *Enermax Pro 82+ 425W * Netzteil. Gekühlt werde ich durch einen
 *be quiet! Dark Rock TF* Topblow Kühler. Geziert wird mein Inneres durch ein schickes
 *Sharkoon BW9000-W* Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster.

Dabei leuchte ich ganz elegant in einem schicken Blau. Meiner Lieblingsfarbe! 
Wie ihr auf den Bildern sehen könnt, ist mein Lieblingsaccessoire mein weißer Controller 
Stichwort Bilder, kommen wir zu Punkt zwei meiner Bewerbung: _Selfie-Zeit!_


*Bilder*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit meinem Lieblingsaccessoire und meiner schönen Beleuchtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier einmal von innen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein bisschen peinlich ist mir diese genaue Inspektion ja schon, hihi 


*Wünsche für die Zukunft*

"Ich will der allerbeste sein, wie keiner....", aaah, ne, besser ich lass das sein. Also, ich würde mir von euch ein paar neue Teilchen wünschen, liebe PCGH-Redaktion. (Ach das ist ja fast wie Weihnachten, wenn man sich einen Wunschzettel schreibt!)
Und zwar: 

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Das wäre wirklich toll, so etwas in mein System integrieren zu können, da werde ich ganz kribbelig :3 Ich wäre gern für Tsikirara etwas leistungsstärker, damit sie auch weiterhin eine schöne Zeit mit mir verbringen kann, ohne sie ständig warten lassen zu müssen. Gerade die riesengroße SSD hat es mir wirklich angetan, ich könnte so vieles noch schneller erledigen damit und mit der Grafikkarte noch bessere Bilder generieren, da muss ich ja fast mal mit dem Herrn Monitor sprechen, ob der auch damit zufrieden wäre. Aber ich glaube schon. Und mit dem Kühler würde es mir auch niemals zu warm werden, selbst wenn es draußen mal wieder unerträglich ist. Ach das wäre schon einfach toll. 


*Abschließende Worte*
Nun meine liebe PCGH-Redaktion, ich könnte nun ewig weiterschwärmen, warum ich mich so sehr über einen Gewinn freuen würde, doch auch dieser Platz hier und eure Geduld sind begrenzt. Demnach bedanke ich mich recht herzlich für die Aufmerksamkeit und drücke so fest ich kann meine beiden RAM-Riegel. Damit übergebe ich das Wort wieder an Tsikirara. 

~Bewerbung Ende~

Auch ich danke euch noch einmal für diese tolle Chance, mal wieder am eigenen Rechner Basteln zu können. Denn im Studium reicht das Geld für solche kostspieligen Aufrüstaktionen leider meist nicht aus. Daher steht der Austausch der SSD oder ein schnellerer Arbeitsspeicher schon seit längerem auf meiner To-Buy-List und kommt dort einfach nicht herunter. Besonders interessiert war ich an einer PCIe-Festplatte mit 1 TB von Crucial und einem weiteren Set RAM-Riegel a 8 GB, ebenfalls von Crucial. Vielleicht erfüllt sich ja die Liste bald, wer weiß.  
Viel Erfolg auch allen anderen Teilnehmern,

Auf Wiedersehen und  !


----------



## SilentQuiet (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,

wirklich eine coole Aktion, letztes Jahr war ich leider schon zu spät dran und konnte nicht mehr teilnehmen, aber ich wollte spätestens dieses Jahr selber upgraden, deswegen kommt eure Aktion sehr gelegen.
Kurz vorweg, falls ihr diese "Bewerbung" akzeptiert, plane ich mit den Komponenten zwei PCs upzugraden, meinen eigenen und den meines Bruders. Die ausrangierten Komponenten werden nicht weggeschmissen, sondern zum ersten PC meiner Schwester umfunktioniert, bis sie absolut nicht mehr nutzbar sind.
Meine Wunschliste sieht deshalb so aus:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte) -> wird brüderlich geteilt auf 2x8Gb für jeden von uns und übertaktet
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte) -> für den PC meines Bruders, um die stärkeren Komponenten zu befeuern
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte) -> für meinen PC, mein Zimmer hat ein Schwarz/Orange Farbschema mit einer orangenen Wand
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte) -> für meinen PC mit einem 3700X und gekühlt vom Alphacool Eisbaer 420
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte) -> für meinen PC und gekühlt vom Alphacool Eiswolf 240 gpx pro

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

Einbauen/umbauen würde ich alles selber, CPU und Kühler eben bestellen. Unsere aktuellen Konfigurationen sind wie folgt:

PC meines Bruder (ca. 5 1/2 Jahre alt):
Mobo: AsRock Fatal1ty Z97M Killer
CPU: i5 4690K @4 GHz
Kühler: Intel Stock
Ram: 2x4Gb Kingston Hyperx 1866MHz DDR3
GPU: GTX 970 Gigabyte Windoforce
Case: Thermaltake V21
PSU: Cooler Master g550m (schaltet ganz gerne mal den PC von selber ein)
SSD: mx500 500gb

Hiermit wird hauptsächlich für die Uni gearbeitet, gesurft/Filme geschaut und ein bisschen LOL oder Overwatch gespielt.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...wunsch-auf-jetzt-bewerben-20191002_222047.jpg

Mein PC (ca. 4 Jahre alt):
Mobo: Gigabyte Z270x gaming 7 -> geht an meinen Bruder
CPU: i7 6700K @4,5 GHz -> Bruder
Kühler: Corsair H115i -> Bruder
Ram: 2x8Gb Geil Superluce 3000MHz cl14 DDR4 -> PC meines Vaters
GPU: modded Radeon Fury X @600MHz HBM -> Bruder
Case: Fractal Design Define S ->Bruder
PSU: BeQuiet Straight Power 10 CM 600W
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB

Hiermit wird zwar auch für die Uni gearbeitet, allerdings auch intensiv gezockt. Rainbow Six, Battlefield und Overwatch in 1440p 144hz, deswegen wird es Zeit für eine aktuellere GPU, für mehr würde aus eigener Tasche auch das recht knappe Studentenetat nicht ausreichen (ohne Hungern zu müssen).

Liebe Grüße und viel Glück and die anderen Teilnehmer*innen,

Fredi/Silent


----------



## KPMarco (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,

auch wenn es eure großartige Aktion schon länger gibt, erfahre ich erst jetzt von ihr. Lange Zeit konnte ich meinem Lieblingshobby leider nicht die Aufmerksamkeit zukommen lasse, die es verdient hat. Berufliche Weiterbildung (leider) und Familie (zum Glück) gehen nun manchmal vor dem liebsten Hobby. Seit ca. 4 Monaten habe ich wieder mehr Zeit mich meinem geliebten PC zu widmen und habe auch gleich euer Printmagazin abonniert, sodass ich jetzt von eurer Aktion erfahren habe.
Eure Aktion kommt mir total gelegen, da ich, nun wo wieder mehr Zeit dafür da ist, festgestellt habe, dass mein Selbstbau PC von Anfang 2014 schon fast eine alte Möhre ist und mal ein ordentliches Update braucht. Die meisten älteren Spiele laufen zwar noch ganz ordentlich, bei neueren Spielen geht der Kiste aber schnell die Puste aus. Von „high“ oder „ultra“ Grafikeinstellungen kann ich nur träumen. 
Der fünf Jahre alte Selbstbau hatte folgende Komponenten und war richtig gut zum Zocken:

CPU:	 Intel Core i7 4770K
Kühler:	EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Mobo:	ASRock Fatal1ty Z87 Professional
RAM:	16GB Crucial Ballsitix Tactical DDR3-1600
Graka:	MSI Geforce GTX 780Twin Frozr Gaming (3GB)
Netzteil: 650 Watt Seasonic X-Series Modular 80+ Gold
SSD: 256GB Samsung 840 Pro Series
HDD: Western Digital Black 2 TB 
Gehäuse: NZXT H440 Midi-Tower weiß

Der Monitor (NEC MultiSync PA271W) ist noch von 2012 und nicht gerade optimal zum Zocken. Brauche ihn aber weiterhin für Bildbearbeitung und er bot damals schon viel Platz auf dem Desktop.

Nachdem sich viereinhalb Jahre nichts Wesentliches an dem Rechner geändert hat (noch zwei HDDs als Datengrab), hat mich Mitte 2018 die Bastellust noch mal richtig gepackt. Ein aufrüsten der Komponenten wäre  aber zu viel herausgeschmissenes Geld gewesen, da die Zeit zum ordentlich Zocken nicht da war. Um trotzdem maximalen Bastelspaß zu haben, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen dem guten Stück eine Corsair H150i Pro RGB Wasserkühlung zu verpassen. Da konnte ich noch mal schön mit Wärmeleitpaste rumschmieren und das Gehäuseinnere auf Vordermann bringen. 

Seit Anfang 2019 steigert sich die Lust, sich mal wieder intensiver mit dem PC und dem Zocken auseinander zu setzten. Die Finanzen und auch die Zeit ließen das aber noch nicht zu. Bei einer regulären Aufrüstaktion wäre natürlich als erstes die gute alte GTX 780 ersetzt worden, da das den größten Leistungszuwachs bewirkt hätte. Die abgehobenen Preisen im oberen Leistungssegment der Grafikkarten haben mich aber davon abgehalten. So habe ich das Thema weiter auf die lange Bank geschoben.

Mitte September 2019 bin ich unter sehr glücklichen Umständen zu einem neuen Mainboard  gekommen. Diese glückliche Fügung wurde direkt genutzt, um nach langer Intel Treue meinem Rechner einen AMD Ryzen 3700X samt neuem Arbeitsspeicher zu spendieren. Mein *aktuelles System* ist also folgendes:

CPU:	 AMD Ryzen 3700X
Kühler:	Corsair H150i
Mobo:	MSI MEG X570 ACE
RAM:	32GB Crucial Ballsitix Sport LT DDR4-3000
Graka:	MSI Geforce GTX 780 Twin Frozr Gaming (3GB)
Netzteil: 650 Watt Seasonic X-Series Modular 80+ Gold
SSD: 256GB Samsung 840 Pro Series
HDD: Western Digital Black 2 TB + 2x WD Digital Green 2 TB
Gehäuse: NZXT H440 Midi-Tower weiß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit hat das System einen wirklich modernen Unterbau erhalten und schreit jetzt nach mehr Grafikpower und davon möglichst viel. Und jetzt kommt eure PIMP MY PC Aktion ins Spiel, denn die ist die perfekte Gelegenheit meinem PC die nötige Grafikpower zu verleihen. Demnach sieht mein für mich optimaler *Upgrade-Pfad* so aus:

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)
(Einbau übernehme ich selber, ist für mich sonst nur der halbe Spaß)

Die Grafikkarte:
Wenn sich schon die Chance ergibt, bei der Graka nicht zu kleckern, sondern zu klotzen, dann direkt die GTX 2080. Wäre die MSI RTX 2080 ansonsten aus Preis/Leistungssicht für mich nicht infrage gekommen, möchte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen, um direkt die größte mögliche Grafikpower zu erreichen und damit auch die nächsten Jahre Games auf „high“ oder „ultra“ Grafiksettings zu zocken. Vielleicht wird dann auch VR ein Thema.

Das Gehäuse:
Mein NZXT H440 leistet zwar im Großen und Ganzen gute Dienste, aber seit kurzem rattert der hintere 120mm Lüfter beim Start des Systems ziemlich ordentlich. Außerdem kann die neue Graka bestimmt mehr Platz und Frischluft vertragen. Da das Dark Base Pro 900 Rev.2 auch wieder Platz für ein optische Laufwerk bietet, würde ich das noch zusätzlich ergänzen. 

Die SSD:
Mit der SSD kann ich endlich einen der M.2 Steckplätze auf dem Mainboard nutzen und die meistgespielten Spiele (hoffentlich gibt es solche dann wieder) können von der Magnetplatte auf die neue SSD umziehen.

Summa summarum würden mein PC und ich uns wahnsinnig über einen Gewinn bei der PIMP MY PC Aktion freuen. Nicht nur darüber, dass dann alle aktuellen Spiele laufen, sondern auch aufs Basteln und Tüfteln und das Teilhaben lassen der PC-Games-Hardware-Extrem-Community durch den Erfahrungsbericht.

Ich wünsche viel Glück und drücke auch allen anderen Teilnehmern die Daumen.

Gute Nacht und viele Grüße,
Marco


----------



## klundi (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Zu Beginn möchte ich einmal sagen, dass ich es großartig finde, eine solche Aktion für die Community durchzuführen.
Von Zeit zu Zeit tut es einfach einmal Not sein System zu Upgraden, egal ob man dies auf Gaming auslegt oder ob man dies für den Office gebrauch tut.
Irgendwann kommt bei jedem System mal der Punkt wo dieses Streikt und es quasi darum bettelt verbessert zu werden.
Daher möchte ich mich mit diesem Forenbeitrag auch gerne für die "Pimp my PC 2019" Aktion bewerben.

Ich benutze meinen Computer täglich mehrere Stunden, sei es um was für das Studium zu erledigen oder aber und das ist für mich mit das wichtigste, um zu spielen. Hierbei gibt es Spiele wo ich meinen PC auch schonmal an seine Leistungsgrenze bringe, weswegen ich mich selber auch schon dazu entschieden habe meine PC aufzurüsten.

*[size=+2]Zu meinen jetzt aktuell verbauten Komponenten:[/size]*

[size=+1]Mainboard:[/size] MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon​[size=+1]Prozessor:[/size] Intel i5 8600k​[size=+1]CPU-Kühler:[/size] Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4​*[size=+1]Grafikkarte:[/size]* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 G1 Gaming 8GB GDDR5​[size=+1]Gehäuse:[/size] Phanteks Enthoo Pro M Tempered Glass SE Midi Tower​*[size=+1]Lüfter:[/size]* Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 120mm​*[size=+1]Netzteil:[/size]* 600 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Gold​*[size=+1]RAM:[/size]* 16GB (2x 8192MB) Corsair Vengeance LPX rot DDR4-2400 DIMM CL16-16-16-36 Dual Kit​*[size=+1]Speicher:[/size]* SSD: Intenso 256GB HDD: Seagate 1TB, WD Blue 1TB, Toshiba 3TB​

Zur Visualisierung meines derzeitigen Setups kommen hier einmal ein Paar Fotos meines derzeitigen Systems:
(Ich entschuldige mich auch für die Spiegelung des Evoli Evolutions Teppichs in der Scheibe des Gehäuses, jedoch bin ich stolz auf den Teppich und habe ihn daher liegen lassen bei den Fotos  und weswegen 3Fotos auf dem Kopf sind kann ich mir nicht erklären, bekomme sie auch nicht gedreht egal was ich versuche beim hochladen sind sie wieder auf dem kopf  )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wie man sieht habe ich bei der Auflistung meiner Aktuell verbauten Komponenten einige hervorgehoben. 
Diese beziehen sich auf meinen Komponentenpfad dieser Aktion.
Im Folgenden zeige ich einmal die Liste und erläutere dann noch einmal warum ich mich für die Komponenten entschieden habe.

*[size=+2]Liste der ausgewählten Komponenten:[/size]*



RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


*[size=+2]Erläuterungen der Auswahl:[/size]*


*[size=+1]RAM:[/size]* Mit meinen aktuell verbauten RAM mit 16GB im 2400Mhz Takt bin ich zwar an sich zufrieden, jedoch muss man auch gewisse Abstriche machen.
Es ist mir aktuell zum Beispiel nicht möglich groß im Hintergrund Programme laufen zu lassen, sei es um etwas zu rendern oder um einfach nebenbei beim Spielen einen Film auf dem zweiten Bildschirm zu schauen.
Dabei kann es schonmal vorkommen, dass ich Probleme mit der Kapazität des Arbeitsspeichers bekomme.
Gerade in Titeln wie Assassin's Creed Origins oder auch Rainbow Six Siege habe ich hier schon diverse Probleme gehabt, da die Kapazität und die Rechengeschwindigkeit des Speichers schlichtweg überfordert war.
Dies würde ein Upgrade auf den deutlich schnelleren (2400Mhz zu 3200Mhz) und vor allem deutlich größeren (16GB zu 32GB) Speicher in Zukunft verhindern und es wäre mir wieder deutlich besser möglich mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig an meinem PC zu händeln.​

*[size=+1]SSD:[/size]* Bei diesem Punkt muss man es wie folgt beschreiben:
Dadurch, dass ich aktuell nur eine SSD besitze sind auf dieser nicht nur das OS und alle nötigen Treiber installiert, sondern auch diverse Spieler, welche, wie zum Beispiel Rainbow Six Siege, eine geringe Ladezeit benötigen.
Mit einer 256GB großen SSD bin ich zwar recht gut aufgestellt, jedoch ist es auf Dauer nicht sonderlich gut wenn auf der OS Festplatte auch Games sind die öfters gepatcht werden und so nach und nach immer Größer werden was das Speichervolumen betrifft und somit auch das Restspeichervolumen der SSD nach und nach schrumpfen lassen.
Daher würde es mich sehr erleichtern eine weitere SSD verbauen zu können um dieses Problem zu umgehen und somit Spiele und OS mit Treibern getrennt voneinander auf zwei Festplatten speichern zu können.​

*[size=+1]Lüfter-Set:[/size]* Aktuell sind in meinem Gehäuse zwar schon 120mm Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 verbaut, jedoch sollten in der Front des Gehäuses eigentlich 140mm Lüfter verbaut werden.
Da ich die aktuellen Lüfter zu seiner Zeit als 5er Paket erstanden habe, wurden also erstmal die 120mm Lüfter auch in der Front verbaut.
Mit dem Upgrade auf die 140mm Lüfter hätte ich also die Möglichkeit die Lüfterplätz dem Gehäuse gerecht auf die passende Größe aufzuwerten umso die bestmögliche Kühlung des Gehäuses zu gewährleisten und einen perfekten Airstream zu generieren, wobei man gleichzeitig nicht auf die sehr gute Qualität von Be Quiet verzichten müsste.​

*[size=+1]Nvidia-Grafikkarte:[/size]* Mit meiner aktuell verbauten Grafikkarte, der Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 G1 Gaming 8GB GDDR5, kann ich zwar noch immer alles spielen was mich zur Zeit auf dem Gamingmarkt anspricht, jedoch kommt es bei einigen Titeln doch schon zu sehr großen Framedrops.
Im Moment spiele ich sehr gerne Assassin's Creed Origins. Ich kann dies zwar auf maximaler Grafikeinstellung spielen, dabei muss ich aber mit einer durchschnittlichen Framerate von gerade einmal 37FPS leben wobei ich bei schnellen Bewegungen im Game auch mal Drops auf unter 20FPS habe, was zu deutlich sichtbaren Lags führt.
Auch bei Rainbow Six Siege habe ich gelegentlich FPS Einbrüche, gerade wenn Rauchgranaten hochgehen und sich der Rauch ausbreitet habe ich gerne mal Drops auf 25FPS, wobei ich hier aber anmerken muss, dass ich generell bei stabilen 60FPS bleibe(mehr gibt mein Monitor nicht her da dies auch ein 60Hz Monitor ist).
Mit einem Upgrade zur deutlich Leistungsstärkeren MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC würden die oben genannten Probleme der Vergangenheit angehören und ich könnte mir dann auch dem Wunsch eines 144Hz Monitors in naher Zukunft widmen.​

*[size=+1]Netzteil:[/size]* Und nun noch zu einem wie ich finde sehr wichtigen Thema in Sachen Upgrade.
Wenn man Leistungsstärkere Komponenten an seinem System nachrüstet wollen diese natürlich auch bestromt werden.
Mein aktuell verbautes Netzteil hat eine maximale Leistung von 600W und ist für mein Setup ausgelegt wie es momentan ist.
Wenn nun Leistungsstärkere Komponenten hinzukommen kann es gerade bei Spannungspeaks schonmal vorkommen, dass diese Leistungsgrenze überschritten wird, weshalb ich mich auch für ein Upgrade des Netzteils von 600W auf 850 Watt entscheiden würde.
Da für die Grafikkarte eine maximale Leistungsaufnahme von 215W angegeben ist, steigt die Aufnahme also um 65W an. Dies würde bei meinem Setup und mit den neuen Komponenten die Stromaufnahme im Maximalbereich auf ca. 630W steigen lassen, womit mein aktuelles Netzteil demnach überlastet wäre. 
Also kann man sagen, dass ein Upgrade auf das größere Netzteil ein sinnvolles Upgrade wäre, um sicher zu gehen, dass man das Netzteil nicht überlastet und es so gegebenenfalls beschädigt oder zerstört.​

*[size=+2]Schlusswort:[/size]*
Hier bleibt mir ansich nicht viel zu sagen, außer dass ich mich sehr freuen würde, wenn ich bei dieser Aktion einer der glücklichen Gewinner sein würde.
Denn das Basteln und Schrauben am PC gehört definitiv zu meinen Hobbies und es entspannt mich auch in gewissermaßen, da ich dabei einfach abschalten kann und mich nur auf die Arbeit am Computer konzentrieren kann.

Nun wünsche ich allen anderen Teilnehmern noch viel Spaß beim schreiben ihrer Bewerbungen und vor Allem wünsche ich jedem einzelnen Teilnehmer viel Erfolg bei dieser Aktion.

Ich sage denn mal Tschüss (das ist Norddeutsch und heißt auf Wiedersehen  ) und natürlich 

Euer Klundi


----------



## Alx_Lrk (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren vom PC Games Hardware Team,

gerade vor ein paar Stunden bin ich über meine Google-News-Feeds auf Eure Aktion "Pimp my PC 2019" aufmerksam geworden.
Dadurch dass ich diese Aktion wirklich Interessant finde und es auch nichts Alltägliches ist, habe ich mich entschlossen, mein Glück herauszufordern, in der Hoffnung das bald etwas potentere Hardware meine Wartezeiten – und auch die meiner Frau – verringern werden.
Im gleichen Atemzug auch einen Dank an die Redaktion solch eine Art Gewinnspiel ins Leben zu rufen, und vor Allem dies auch auszuwerten und zu entscheiden. 

Da ich bereits seit ca. 25 Jahren leidenschaftlich PC´s konfiguriere, plane, zusammenbaue und natürlich auch zu meinen Vorlieben hin konfiguriere, ist es für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit keine Komplettsysteme zu kaufen. Wenn es Arbeit und Familie zulässt bin ich auch gerne immer dabei mich über neuste Hardware und Trends zu informieren, ohne direkt auf jeden „Hype“ aufzuspringen.
Auf jeden Fall ist mein jetziger PC schon ein Stück in die Tage gekommen, und man merkt das Aufgaben und Spiele nicht mehr anstandslos ausgeführt werden, manchmal etwas träge und oder mit lautstarkem Feedback, welches leider nicht immer aus den Lautsprechern kommt.
Nicht nur um abends seinen virtuellen Avataren auf das nächste Level zu heben, sondern auch für meine gerne betriebene Audio- und Videobearbeitung reicht die 6 Jahre alte Hardware einfach nicht mehr aus.

Momentan sind verbaut:

Gehäuse :	                AsRock M8 (wirklich hübsch, aber laut 😉)
CPU :			         Intel i5 4570 + boxed Kühler
RAM :			         8GB
Speicher :		        256GB SSD (Samsung 840 Evo) + 1TB HDD (WD) + 2TB HDD (auch WD)
Grafikkarte :		 nVidia GeForce 750Ti 2GB RAM
Mainboard : 		 AsRock Z97 µITX
Sound :			 integrierte Creative SoundBlaster onBoard


Aus Eurer Liste würde ich mich für folgende Sachen entscheiden:

„RAM: 			        Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: 		               Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 		        3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: 		               Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: 	MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: 	MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)“

Da ich somit eine hervorragende Grundlage für einen neuen PC hätte, welcher nicht nur um einiges flotter Aufgaben sowie auch Spiele erledigen kann. 
Auch in der Absicht dieses System für die nächsten Jahre zu behalten und damit zu arbeiten (natürlich auch um zu Daddeln  ) 
Passenden CPU und Kühler würde ich selbst einkaufen und installieren. Die bestehenden Festplatten und die SSD meines aktuellen PC´s einbauen, damit das System vollständig und arbeitsbereit ist. 
Das alte System könnte mit einer neuen SSD bestückt werden und somit als Lehr- und Spielerechner für meinen Sohn dienen.

Unter normalbewerblichen Bedingungen würde ich abschließen mit: 
„Gerne würde ich Sie bei einem Vorstellungsgespräch von meinen Fähigkeiten und Fertigkeiten überzeugen“. Aber da es hier um meine PC-technische Instanz am heimischen Arbeitsplatz geht, schließe ich mit den Worten des Master-Controll-Programms ab.

„END OF LINE“


----------



## kaemen (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Echt geile Aktion von euch! Thumbs up!

Meine aktuellen verbauten Komponenten:

Mein absolutes geliebtes Lian Li Server Gehäuse 
Asus P8P67 Evo Version 1.0 (das mit teilweise nicht funktionierenden SATA Boards) habe damals die Rückuf Aktion von Intel und Asus verpasst... aber ich komm klar mit meinem Board haha !
QuadCore Intel Core i7-2600
Corsair Vengeance CMZ16GX3M2A2133C10 2x 8GB
Nvidia GTX 770 2GB
850 Watt Netzteil
DVD RW LG Brenner
diverse Festplatten ( Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB, WDC WD10EALX-009BA0 1TB, Hitachi HDS721010CLA332 1TB)



Meine schiebe geregelte Idealkombination:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Danke und tschüss!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kweLyo (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich hoffe die Michaelis Kirchweih hat euch fest im Griff und ihr urteilt erst danach über pro und contra der Beiträge.  

Da wir unser verdientes Geld (verständlicherweise) gerade eher in Kinderkleidung investieren anstatt es in meinen PC zu stecken, hat es mich sehr gefreut über so eine Aktion zu lesen, wo man die Chance hat mal ein ordentliches Upgrade zu bekommen.



Und diese Teile sehr ihr auf diesem Bild:

Mainboard: ASRock B450Pro
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600
Netzteil: be!quiet Pure Power 11
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x4GB (ja, jetzt schon Crucial) 
Grafikkarte: AMD RX470 (hust, Bottleneck...?)

CPU Lüfter: Ein richtiger krasser "im Inhalt inklusive Lüfter" zur AMD CPU

Festplatten: Eine Intel 128GB SSD und ein paar normale SATAS um die ganzen Kinderfotos (okay und einige Spiele) zu speichern 

Gehäuse: ein absolut treues Enermax Staray ECA3170-BL


Ich schraube schon seit Ewigkeiten für Andere und mich selbst zusammen und würde natürlich vor Verzückung zittern, sollte ich diese hochwertigen Teile verbauen dürfen (wenn ich dann nicht mehr zitterte versteht sich, versprochen!)

Folgende Komponenten würden mein Herz hüpfen lassen:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Dann mal gutes Gelingen an Alle!


----------



## Stumpfmeista (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,

bei mir hat sich leider seit 2014 ein Upgradestau aufgebaut. Wir haben eher in unseren Sohn oder Kostüme für Charity Aktionen (IG;stumpfmeista3d) investiert. 

Verbaut ist aktuell
Intel Core i7 4790K 4x 4.00GHz
32GB (4x 8192MB) G.Skill RipJawsZ DDR3-1866
Asus ROG MAXIMUS VII HERO
GeForce GTX 1050 
4000GB WD Green WD40EZRX
2000GB WD Black WD2003FZEX
be quiet! Silent Base 800 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster
Asus ROG Front Base Multifunktionspanel


Die folgenden Teile passen auch super in mein Wunschsetting:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich würde ich noch ein Ryzen 5 3600 verbauen 

Da ich seit gestern Probleme mit meinem Mainboard habe und mein Rechner damit quasi einstaubt, könnte ich ihm damit endlich wieder neues kräftiges Leben einhauchen.

Vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion.


----------



## Rattan (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin, 

dieser Rechner(Selbstbau mit Nachbars hilfe) brachte mich zu euch und durch euch weiß ich jetzt, woran es diesem Rechner mangelt.

In diesem Thread habe ich meinen Rechner kennen gelernt  ...Unterschied 1070 > 1070Ti




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



i7 8700k
 BQ pure rock slim 
 Aorus Z370 ultra gaming 1.0 
Aorus 1070ti 
16 gb Vulcan 3000 gaming
 BQ system power 8  6oow 
Joujye GT5 ATX  gaming case
2x HDD, 500Gb und 1Tb

1.  Aus Unwissenheit habe ich einen I7 8700k mit einem BQ pure rock slim ausgerüstet, deshalb der BQ Dark Rock Pro (4 P.)

2. Der Händler hat mir mit dem BQ system Power8 ein veraltetes Netzteil verkauft, welches nicht zum Restsystem passt, deshalb das BQ Straight Power 11(7 P.)

3. Da ich beim Pc Kauf noch nichts über SSD`s wußte, hat der Rechner noch keine, deshalb hätte ich gerne die Crucial P1 500gb (3 P.) und die große Crucial Mx500 2 TB (11 P.)

4.  Damit der Rechner etwas zukunftssicherer wird, wäre der Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-3200 4x8GB sehr willkommen.(8. P)


Das wäre es auch schon, insgesamt wären es damit 33 Punkte.


Viel Glück allen Teilnehmern.    

...auch wenn ich es besonders denen gönnen würde, die eine wesentlich schlechtere Hardware haben, als ich, würde ich mich riesig freuen, mich freuen zu dürfen.


----------



## mirks123 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin PCGH Team,

da ich für mein Studium viel mit CAD und Rendering Software arbeiten muss und hin und wieder auch gerne mal ein paar Games spiele,
freue ich mich sehr über diese coole Aktion, da mein aktueller Rechner schnell an seinen Grenzen ist. 
Als Student ist es finanziell jedoch schwierig den PC komplett selbstständig aufzurüsten, weswegen ich momentan mit den Leistungseinschränkungen zurecht kommen muss. 

Meine  ausgewählten Upgrade Komponenten sind:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Eine passende aktuelle CPU würde ich selbstständig nachrüsten.

In meinem PC sind aktuell folgende Komponenten verbaut:

RAM: 2x 4 GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 DIMM
SSD: 250 GB Samsung 850 EVO
HDD: Samsung HD 102 UJ
Netzteil: Antec NEO ECO 520C 520 Watt
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure Tower Kühler
Lüfter-Set: 2 Vorinstallierte Gehäuselüfter
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Urban S31 mit Sichtfenster
Intel-Mainboard: MSI z97 Gaming 3
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon R9 270X Hawk 2GB
CPU: Intel Core i5 4590 
DVD Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE
Netzwerkkarte: Gigabyte WB867D-I




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tschüss und viel Glück auch an die anderen Teilnehmer und Teilnehmerinnen.

Mirks


----------



## Schidel (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo an die Community

Eigentlich bin ich Selber im Moment beim Aufrüsten meines Systems leider fehlt mir das Geld um es zu vollenden und Ihre Aktion kommt gerade Richtig, und Ich werde wie jeder Andere hier auch mein Glück Versuchen.

Aktueles System 

CPU.:  AMD FX 4170     4x4,7GHz

Mainboard.:   Asus M5A97 R2.0

Arbeitsspeicher.:  12 GB ( 2x4GB Corsair VengeanceLP   1x4GB G.Skill Sniper DDR3 1866 )

CPU Kühler.:  be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4

Grafikkarte.:  Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 5700 XT 8G, 8192 MB GDDR6

Gehäuse.:  be quiet! Dark Base 700 mit Sichtfenster

Gehäuselüfter.:  8x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM High-Speed

SSD.: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB      HECTRON HECX-60G 60GB        OCZ-AGILITY3 60GB

Netzteil.:  850 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold


Folgende teile würden mein Wunsch PC noch aufrunden

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)


Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 55 (17 Punkte übrig)



Zusätzlich würde ich mir noch für mein Wunsch System ein Ryzen 7 3700X  besorgen und Verbauen  


Riesen GROßEN Dank für die Auktion und alles gute an alle Teilnehmer


----------



## MoellerM (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo ,
Ich  Zocken meistens auf dem Pc F1 2019 aber mit der 1050ti geht das leider nicht so gut.


Mein Aktueller PC:
-raijintek coeus evo (Gehäuse)
-AMD Ryzen 5 2600
-Asus-Strix b450-F Gaming
-Gigabyte 1050ti
-2x Crucial 8Gb 2100Mhz 
-Evga 500 Watt 80+ Bronze
-3Tb Toshiba Festplatte
-Selbstumgelötete Rgb-Stripes von Aldi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neue Komponenten:


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## LuluTV (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

ein wirklich tolles Gewinnspiel, an dem wir natürlich gerne teilnehmen.

Ich bin allein erziehende Mutti von zwei Kindern. 
In meiner Freizeit, wenn die es gerade mal hergibt, zocke ich leidenschaftlich Fortnite, CoD etc. mit besonders guten 40FPS bis maximal 70FPS  *verzweifelt guck*

Mein Großer hat mit dem Fortnite-Wahn begonnen. 
Seit dem ist/sind hier Fortnite-Bettwäsche, diverse Poster, Zeitschriften und sogar ein Plüsch - Lama im Auto am Spiegel  eingezogen. 
Finanziell ist es sehr schwierig alles komplett aufzurüsten und immer nur nach und nach möglich.


Genug zu mir/uns; kommen wir zum Hauptthema 


Mein aktueller Rechner:

Mainbord - Gigabyte Irgendwas 
CPU - AMD 6600K
Grafikkarte - Nvidea GTX 650TI
Arbeitsspeicher - 8GB 1600
Netzteil - 550W irgendwas 
und das alles in einem komischen Gehäuse von Hyrican


Meine Wunschvorstellung wäre:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 55 (6 Punkte übrig)



Die letzten Teile wie CPU etc würde ich mir dann bei Zeiten noch selber beschaffen.


Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück


----------



## Holger_G (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

ich würde nach vielen Jahren der Treue meines i7 4790k @ 4,7 GHz im Zuge der Pimp my PC 2019 gerne aufrüsten, da ich mich gerne überraschen lassen möchte, was ein neuer Prozessor der 3000 AMD Serie für ein Performance Boost in Kombination mit meiner 2080 Amp Extrem bietet. Da ich weitgehend alles in WQHD spiele denke ich das noch einiges an FPS durch den stärkeren Prozessor und den neuen und schnellen DDR4 Speicher heraus zu holen wären. Ich schraube leidenschaftlich gerne seit vielen Jahren an Computern für den eigenen Bedarf sowie für Freunde und Familie. Ich komme mit 42 Jahren noch aus der Zeit in welcher Prozessor und Speicher Settings per Jumper konfiguriert wurden und 3.5 Zoll Floppy Laufwerke täglich benutzt wurden.

Mein System:

-Phanteks Evolv X Gehäuse
-SeaSonic 550 Watt Netzteil
-MSI Z97 Gaming Mainboard
-Intel Core I7 4790K
-16 GB DDR3 2x8 Mushkin 2133 MHz
-Dark Rock 3 Luftkühler
-Zotac 2080 AMP Extrem Grafikkarte
-250 GB Samsung SSD + 500GB Crucial MX500 + 2TB WD 3,5 Zoll Datengrab
-MSI Optix MAG 27CQ Monitor

Ausgewählte Produkte:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 55 (7 Punkte übrig)


Zusaätzlich geplante Anschaffungen im Zuge des Projektes:

-AMD Ryzen 3600X
-Phanteks vertical CPU Mount

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und einen angenehmen Tag der deutschen Einheit. 

Gruß Holger


----------



## Skylor (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: beQuiet Dark Base 900 r2
Netzteil: Dark Power Pro 1200W
CPU: AMD Threadripper 2950X
CPU-Kühler: Alphacool Eisbär 420 + TR4 Halterung (früher Enermax Liqtech II 360 TR4, aber Seriendefekt nach 6 Monaten wegen Kupfer / Alukombi)
RAM: 2x Samsung 16GB ECC Speicher (Upgrade mit 32GB Riegeln geplant)
Mainboard: Gigabyte X399 AORUS XTREME (2. Board, da nach 4 Monaten defekt)
Grafikkarte: AMD FirePro W5000 + GigaByte Geforce GTX 1060 AORUS 6GB
Festplatten:
-Diverse alte 500GB, 1TB und 2TB HDD Platten
-2x Samsung 970 Evo 250GB (RAID1)
-4x Samsung 870 Pro 500GB (RAID10) in ASUS Ultra Quad
Bildschirm: Philips BDM4037UW 4k 40''




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunschkomponenten:
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich setzte aktuell auf ein Linux Hypervisor als Basis und nutze die FirePro als Hypervisor GPU. Fürs Gaming gebe ich die verbaute GTX1060 an die Windows VM weiter.

Durch die Erweiterungen kann ich die zu schwache GTX1060 austauschen um endlich die 4K Auflösung meines Bildschirmes zum Gaming auszunutzen. Durch eine neue SSD kann ich  die Spiele auf einen schnellen SSD Speicher legen ohne sinnloserweise mein RAID10 für Steam Games zu nutzen. Die Lüfter sind nützlich um die Kühlleistung in dem doch recht warmen Dark Base zu verbessern.


----------



## CPT_Loco (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus zusammen,

Dieses jahr ist das erste Jahr in dem ich von eurer Aufrüstungsaktion gehört habe. Da ich meinen PC schon länger mal aufrüsten wollte, kommt mir die Aktion sehr gelegen.
Hier meine ausgewählten Teile: 
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

                                                                 Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Viel Glück allen Teilnehmern


----------



## Verstehnix (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag PCGH-Team,

als täglicher PCGH- und PCGHX-Leser wünsche ich mir folgende Komponenten:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)
Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich sind schon 16 GB DDR4 und 3 Shadow Wings 2 PWM 120 mm für das Gehäuse vorhanden. 
Diese würde ich mit einem Ryzen 3900X oder 3700X ergänzen.

Mein aktuelles System beinhaltet folgende Komponenten:

Corsair 550D mit 3 Standard Corsair Gehäuselüfter
Corsair H75 mit Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-PS
BeQuiet! Pure Zone 750 W
AsRock Z77 Extreme4 mit Intel i7-2600k
Arbeitsspeicher 8 GB DDR3
EVGA GTX970 FTW+
Samsung EVO 850
und zwei HDD mit 1TB und 2TB speicher.
SoundBlaster Z

Denke mein treuer Prozi + MB und meine treue GPU sind alt genug in Rente geschickt zu werden.

Ich freue mich an diesem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen zu können.


----------



## ohleck1985 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag,
für das Gewinnspiel habe ich mich endlich mal registriert^^
ich lese schon lange mit viel Interesse die Beiträge von Pc Games Hardware und auch die Pc Games Hardware in Papierform, bin da altmodisch und bin immer wieder begeistert über die tolle Berichterstattung.

Als ich gestern den Beitrag gelesen hab, genau an meinem Geburtstag 2.10er übrigens dachte ich da muss du mitmachen. Vielleicht hab ich ja auch mal Glück^^
Ich wollte meine pc demnächst aufrüsten was allerdings jetzt erst mal ausfallen muss da ich vor wenigen Tagen meine Kündigung erhalten habe. als beschäftigter in der Autoindustrie leider keine Seltenheit im Moment. Jetzt muss man natürlich das Geld zusammenhalten, weil man nicht wirklich weiß was da kommt. So aber jetzt genug gejammert.

Mein momentanes System besteht aus einem:
- mid Tower (marke weiß ich nicht, war von einem Fertig Pc) mit 3 noname 140mm Gehäuselüftern.
- xilence xp 750w Netzteil
- Prime x570-P Mainboard (grade aufgerüstet vor der Kündigung)
-16gb 2600er Ram ( bekommt dann meine Frau)
-Ryzen 5 2600 mit Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (grade nachgerüstet, Cpu läuft jetzt allcore mit 4,1ghz)
-256gb ssd
-2 mal 1tb Hd (vor allem für Bilder und Videos von den kindern ( in einer Woche werde ich zum 2ten mal Papa^^) hab den Beitrag bearbeitet jetzt bin ich  zum 2ten mal Papa^^
-GTX 1070ti von Msi

Meine ausgewählten Upgrade Komponenten sind:
-Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte) Speicher verdoppeln und dazu noch schneller
-Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte) endlich ne schnelle ssd, die groß genug ist
-MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte) ( da ich mit meiner GTX von Msi sehr zufrieden war aber eine Rtx für mich nicht bezahlbar wäre)
-3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (140 mm) (1 Punkte) sollen die lauten noname Lüfter ersetzen

damit sind die Punkte mit 55 voll Ausgeschöpft.

selbst rüste ich dann noch die Cpu auf und ersetzte diese durch ein Ryzen 3700x

Vielen Dank für die Tolle Aktion schon mal und viel Glück allen hier
Mfg Jan M.


----------



## Psycho-Tomate (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Momentanes Setup:
CPU: Intel Core i5 7600K 4x 4GHz Boost to 4.2GHz
Mainboard: Asus Z270-A Prime
GPU: Asus Geforce GTX 1070 Strix OC
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR4-3000MHz
SSD: 525GB Corsair SSD
Monitor: LG 27GK750F 240Hz & LG 27UK650 4K

Wunschsetup:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Leider reicht mein aktuelles Setup nicht aus um 4K Sim-Spiele zu Spielen. Bei der Arbeit als Fotograph stört mich der fehlenden i7 und der fehlende Speicher. 
Aufgrund dieser Fakten würde ich gerne meinen PC aufrüsten.


----------



## Neorob76 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi liebe Comunity,

meine Wunssch Config wäre folgende:


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)


Grüße,

Neo


----------



## zNqzy (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey, ich als neuer User möchte bei dieser Verlosng mal mein glück versuchen,
da ich schon länger mit dem PC ein bisschen an meine Grenzen komme, und ich eher mein Geld woanders reinstecken "sollte" bin ich froh über euren Discord über solch eine Aktion zu hören.

Ich bin Yannik und das ist meine Wunschliste:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 40 Punkte von 55 (15 Punkte übrig)


Aktueller PC:

Ryzen 5 1600 3,75Ghz Allcore
Sapphire Pulse RX Vega 56
2x8GB G,Skill Ripjaws 3200mhz
AsRock B450m Steel Legend (Im nachhinein aufgerüstet)
AMD Boxed Kühler
Corsair TX-M 650 Watt
1x vorinstallierter Kühler Hinten 2x Arctic F14 vorne
256GB Intenso SSD
1TB Seagate Barracuda
Coolermaster Masterbox Q300l

Der PC ist genau im Januar 2018 (mit schlechtem Kabelmanagment) gebaut worden 
Falls ich gewinen sollte werde ich den Prozessor zum 3600 upgraden.

Bild siehe Anhang


Mfg und allen viel Glück


----------



## Jona_Brue (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin und Hallo liebe Redaktion,

ich habe mir diese Teile für meinen PC herausgesucht, ich hoffe mal dass diese recht bodenständig und dennoch gut in der Kombination sind. 

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mich haben Games seit ich 13 bin fasziniert (Momentan 19 Jahre ). Sie haben mir viele Stunden an Freude bereitet und unvergessliche Momente mit Freunden beschert. Damals hat es angefangen mit einem alten Yakumo PC aus 2005, auf dem praktisch nichts lief XD. Die ersten Spiele waren Terraria und Minecraft, welche ich bis Heute noch ab und an anspiele, aber von da an habe ich 'Blut geleckt' und wollte mehr und mehr ausprobieren und entdecken. 
Als dann mein Kumpel seinen HP Envy Phoenix verkauft hat, habe ich die Chance gesehen und mein gesamtes erspartes Geld dafür hingeblättert..
In dem Moment und Jahr hatte der PC eine durchschnittliche Leistung gehabt, hatte aber damals schon mit Titeln wie Battlefield Hardline und Games in dem Anforderungsbereich seine Probleme. Wenn ich heute versuche Skyrim zu genießen, sind 60 FPS kaum zu erreichen (auch mit Mods die die Leistung verbessern) (ich frage mich wie mir das damals nicht aufgefallen ist)...
Kurz gesagt war mir es bisher nicht möglich meine geliebtesten Titel (heute Divine Divinity 2 Definite Edition) flüssig und hochauflösend zu spielen. Ich würde mir gerne die benötigten Teile zur Verbesserung selber besorgen, aber da ich in der Ausbildung zum Erzieher bin und Bafög sich nicht lohnt (und der Nebenjob den Rest übernimmt) kann ich mir diese nicht leisten. Zudem würden mit den Jahren die Restlichen Teile wohl ihren Geist aufgeben....

Die Teile in meinem PC sind die Folgenden:

Grafikkarte:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760(192-bit)   RAM 1536 Mb   GDDR 5
Prozessor:
Intel Core i5-4670K   Frequenz 3401Mhz   4 Kerne   Bis zu 3,4 GHz
Arbeistspeicher
16 Gb   DDR3-1600   Geschwindigkeit PC3-12800 Mb/sec
Stromversorgung:
Gesamtnetzleistung 600W (100 V-240 V)
Hauptplatine:
MS-7826 (Kaili)    4 Module
Speicher:
2 Festplatte (1Tb) (13,4 Gb)   1 Externe Festplatte (1Tb)

Natürlich habe ich mich bereits in den Kommentaren umgesehen, wo manche den PC gebrauchen für ihre Arbeit oder um Möglichkeiten zu ergreifen, die sie weiterbringen können, und mit der Zeit werden mehr und mehr eure Aktion wahrnehmen.
Ich werde dann wohl in der Masse untergehen, dennoch hoffe ich dass ihr meine 'Bewerbung' für eure Aktion bemerkt und es in Erwägung zieht mir meinen Wunsch von einem gutem PC zu erfüllen..
Vielen Dank dass ich euch meine Bewerbung zukommen lassen darf!

edit: ganz vergessen zu erwähnen wann mein PC gebaut wurde, im Jahr 2013, Oktober kam das Modell raus!


----------



## MrDanielVie (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

* Derzeitiges System *

Das derzeitige eingesetzte System stammt im Ursprung aus dem Jahre 2015, wenn man mal vom Kartenleser absieht der sogar noch von einen Vorgängersystem aus dem Jahr 2010 stammt.
Zielsetzung war für relatives wenig Geld ein Kostengünstiges System zu bauen. So fiel die Wahl etwa auf den Xeon Prozessor, der damals als Geheimtipp galt. Aufgrund seiner Vier Kerne und HAT aber ohne interagierte Grafikeinheit war dieser für rund 50 Euro weniger zuhaben als der vergleichbare Intel Core i7 4770. Dieses Geld konnte dann in eine bessere Grafikkarte investiert werden.

Im Laufe der Zeit wurde das immer wieder um- und aufgerüstet. Der die Basis aus Mainboard, Prozessor und Arbeitsspeicher blieben bisher unangetastet.

Ich bezeichne mein System daher gern als der Kölner Dom unter den Computer. Ist man am Ende mit dem Basteln angelangt so kann es direkt vorne wieder losgehen, nur die Seele blieb bisher dieselbe.

Beschränkte sich meine Bastellust am Anfang ehr auf Funktions- und Leistungssteigerung schaue ich mittlerweile auch etwas auf die Optik. 

So wurden zuerst eine neue Grafikkarte, ein neues Netzteil und nach und nach eine Reihe von Solid State Drives eingebaut. 

Als ich im Rahmen eines Gewinnspiel von Mindfactory die Möglichkeit erhalten habe eine „All in One“ Wasserkühlung mit RGB Beleuchtung zu testen entschied ich mich kurzentschlossen auch ein neues passendes Gehäuse anzulegen. 

Nun habe ich mich entschlossen, ob mit oder ohne Unterstützung von PC Games Hardware, meinen Rechner auch technisch auf neuen Stand zu bringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bessere Bilder kommen demnächst, wenn ich ihn  mal wieder aus seiner Ecke raushole. Bin mir zudem noch einen neuen Standort am Überlegen. 

Zusammenfassung Aktuelles System:


*Mainboard:*MSI H97 PC Mate
*Prozessor:*Intel Xeon E3-1231v3
*CPU Kühler:*Enermax AquaFusion RGB 240
*Arbeitsspeicher:*2x8 GB Kingston HyperX Fury, DDR3-1600 MHz, CL 11
*Grafikkarte:*MSI Geforce GTX 1070 Gaming Z 8G
*System SSD:*Samsung EVO 850, 250 GB
*Spiele SSD:*Samsung EVO 860, 1 TB
*Daten SSD:*Samsung EVO 750, 500 GB
*Hobby SSD:*SanDisk Plus, 480 GB
*Datenfriedhof HDD:*Toshiba DT01ACA100, T TB
*Netzteil:*Corsair RM750i
*Gehäuse:*Enermax Saberay ADV
*Interner USB Hub:* NZXT Internal USB Hub


*Zukünftiges System*

Mein Zukünftiges System soll weiterhin als Hauptaufgabengebiet das Gaming besitzen. Hin und wieder schneide ich jedoch auch Videos am Rechner durch, wobei das ehr selten ist. Weitere Nebenschauplätze sind allgemeine Büro und Vereinsverwaltung sowie 2D CAD Erstellung und CAM. 

Meine Wahl ist daher auf den Ryzen 3700X gefallen, da dieser meiner Überzeugung nach die optimale CPU für meine Verwendungsbereiche bei angemessenen Preis hat. Auch für die Zukunft sollten da noch genügend Rechenpower als Reserve vorhanden sein.

Nach der Auswahl des Boards bin ich da aber auch schon wieder in Zweifeln gekommen, aber dazu später mehr. 

Für den Rechenknecht benötigte ich dann ein neues Mainboard.

Aus der Auswahl kamen dann nur zwei Mainboards in Betracht.. 

Die Entscheidung ist mir da nicht leichtgefallen, habe mich dann jedoch für das MSI MEG X570 Ace entschieden.

Als einziges X570 Mainboard in der Auswahl hat es einen internen Header für USB Typ C. Dafür hat es den Nachteil über nur 4 SATA Schnittstellen zu Verfügen. Für meine Thematisch sortierten SSD Armada ein größeres Problem, welches ich irgendwie lösen muss. 

Daher habe ich als zusätzliche Komponente für die M.2 PCIe SSD von Crucial entschieden. Diese wird dann meine Samsung EVO 850 250 GB als Systemlaufwerk ablösen. So komme ich mit vier SATA Schnittstellen aus.

So! Jetzt habe ich vielleicht, im Falle eines Gewinns, mit dem ACE ein hochpreisiges Board im System und kloppe da nur einen 3700X drauf? Also sagen wir mal so: Mindestens ein 3700X! Vermutlich bleiben mir ja dann einige gesparte Euros über (Board, RAM) und rüste auf ein 12 Kerner auf. Wenn ich mich dennoch  dagegen entscheiden sollte habe ich immer noch die Möglichkeit später aufzurüsten, evtl. dann mit Ryzen 4000. Irgendwie muss ja auch der Baustellenbetrieb an meinen Rechner aufrechterhalten bleiben.

*Gegenüberstellung Neues und Altes System*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlichen Gruß

Daniel Hecken


----------



## Animator8 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag,
Aktuell im Besitz habe ich unter Windows 10 Education 64-bit eine Intel Core i7 4770 @ 3.40GHz Mit der Nichtmal Overwatch auf High und Streamen gleichzeitig funktioniert,
16,0GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 815MHz weil ich 2 riegel benutze dich nicht gut miteinander kommunizieren,
ein ASUSTeK  Z97M-PLUS (SOCKET 1150) Mainboard das bis heute gute Dienste erwiesen hat aber keinen Spielraum für Upgrades bietet,
Auserdem eine 4095MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 (Dieses Upgrade hatte ich mir in einem Praktikum erarbeitet).
An speicher habe ich eine 465GB Samsung SSD 850 EVO und 2 hdd festplatten aus der Uhrzeit.

Errechnet habe ich mir an Upgrades :

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Zum Ram: Mein Mainboard unterstützt nur DDR3 RAM Was Upgrade sehr teuer macht Da ich Mainboard,CPU & RAM + kühler gleichzeitig nur Upgraden kann. bei DDR4 kann ich mir einen günstigen und bessern ryzen reinsetzen und gut ist. Außerdem wer hat nicht gerne fiel RAM ^^.

Zur SSD: Ich Habe eine Gute Evo Eingebaut allerdings selbst bei 500 GB Schiebe ich oft spiele von a nach b weil Die Spiele immer Größer werden. eine 2TB SSD währe da Mega gut.

Zum Netzteil : Ich Habe ein Netzteil das weis ich ^^, ich weis auch das es schon modular ist allerdings ist es auch schon sehr alt und laut.

Zum CPU-Kühler : Mein CPU Kühler ist Sehr Gut Ein Freezer 13 OC Allerdingt hat dieser ein Besonderen Lüfter der Inzwischen Sehr Laut Ist (außerdem erkennt mein pc nur bei jedem 2 - 3 start des Rechners den Lüfter an und fährt hoch). auswechseln durch einen anderen ist nicht möglich, Deswegen brauche ich auch einen neuen.

Zum Lüfter-Set : Ich Habe Eine Menge Lüfter im PC was gut ist. diese sind alle schwarz außer einer der Durchsichtig ist 1 was okay ist. allerdings besonders schön oder leise sind diese auch nicht.

Zum Gehäuse: Ich Habe Vor ein Par Wochen mit das eins von aero cool gekauft. es war das billigste auf Amazon ^^. mir sind einfach meine USB-ports alle kaputt gegangen mit der zeit. jetzt habe ich einen schönen aber überall rappelnden kasten am Fuß ^^ Keine Gelagerten hdds schöne Plattenscheibe, ich hatte schon gerne ein gutes... und Be Quiet mit der schönen dicker Dämmung währe perfekt gegen den Lärm.

Zum AMD-Mainboard : Meins hat einen 1150 Sockel. Ich habe die 2 beste cpu für meinen Sockel, also kein platz mehr nach oben auser ich mache es richtig teuer.

Fazit : Ich brauche einfach ein Kit wie hier angeboten aus RAM,Lüfter und Motherboard damit ich mir ein Upgrade leisten kann bei meinem System ist leider kein platz mehr nach oben wenn


----------



## Abzocke (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PcGamesHardware-Team,

ich bin auf dieses Gewinnspiel durch meine Google-News leiste auf meinem Handy gestoßen. Ich hatte bereits vorher positive Erfahrungen mit ihren Artikeln.
Ich habe mich dafür entschieden hier mein Glück zu probieren, da ich Twitch Streamer bin und ich meinen Zuschauern bessere Qualität bieten möchte.

In meinem Pc habe ich folgende Teile verbaut:

Gehäuse:            MSI MAG VAMPIRIC 010
Mainboard:       Gigabyte B450 Aorus M
CPU:                     AMD Ryzen 5 2600 6x 3.40GHz
CPU Kühler:     be quiet! Pure Rock Tower
RAM:                   16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000
GPU:                    6GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1660 Ti
SSD:                     250GB Samsung 860 Evo 2.5"
HDD:                   2000GB Toshiba P300
Netzteil:            500 Watt be quiet! PURE POWER 11

Mein Pc: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meinem Pc würde ich selbstständig austauschen falls ich gewinnen würde:
---> Meine CPU würde ich auf einen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X updaten.
---> Mein Netzteil müsste ich auch updaten auf ein 850 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11, weil mein jetziges zu schwach für die neue Grafikkarte wäre.

Meine ausgesuchten Komponenten sind:

Lüfter-Set:                      3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
                                              ---> Für das Be Quiet Lüfter Set habe ich mich entschieden, da ich mit meinen jetzigen Be Quiet Lüftern sehr zufrieden bin und ich durch die neuen Komponenten einen besseren Luftstrom benötige. 

AMD-Mainboard:       MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
                                             ---> Für das Mainboard habe ich mich entschieden, weil wenn ich mich für die neue CPU entscheide ein neues Mainboard benötige.

Nvidia-Grafikkarte:   MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
                                             ---> Mit dieser Grafikkarte freue ich mich auf zocken mit RT Gaming und für eine bessere Qualität beim streamen.

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Alle alten Teile werden an meinen Bruder übergeben:
Mainboard:       Gigabyte B450 Aorus M
CPU:                     AMD Ryzen 5 2600 6x 3.40GHz
GPU:                     6GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1660 Ti
Netzteil:             500 Watt be quiet! PURE POWER 11
Und vielleicht noch 1 oder 2 Lüfter je nach dem wie viele in meinen Pc passen.
Er würde sich auch über meine besseren Komponenten freuen.

Meiner neuer Pc würde dann mit folgenden Komponenten da stehen:

Gehäuse:            MSI MAG VAMPIRIC 010
Mainboard:       MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi
CPU:                     AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8x 3.60GHz
CPU Kühler:     be quiet! Pure Rock Tower
RAM:                   16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000
GPU:                    MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio
SSD:                     250GB Samsung 860 Evo 2.5"
HDD:                   2000GB Toshiba P300
Netzteil:            850 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11

Das wär mein Traum Konfiguration!
Würde mich über alles freuen die Teile zu gewinnen und dann in guter Qualität zu streamen und gleichzeitig zu zocken.
Finde es super von dem PcGH- Team solche Gewinnspiele zu veranstalten.

Hab diesen Text jetzt drei mal geschrieben, weil ich einfach zu dumm war und immer irgend was falsches gedrückt habe.*♂️

Mit freundlichen grüßen 

Heiner


----------



## stramin (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

vorweg schon mal vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit an diesen Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen. Da mir vor einer Woche meine Grafikkarte kaputt gegangen ist und wir aktuell jeden Cent für unsere Hochzeit nächstes Jahr zur Seite packen, wäre der Gewinn hier schon etwas richtig Tolles .
Ich nutze den PC eigentlich nur um gelegentlich mit meinem Sohn oder alleine ein paar Spiele auf dem Fernseher zu spielen. Außerdem ist er meine einzige Möglichkeit Blu-Rays abzuspielen. 

Meine aktuelles System besteht aus den folgenden Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5
Prozessor: Intel i7-920
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
Grafikkarte (defekt): Zotac GTX 970 Dual Fan
RAM: 3x2GB OCZ PC3-12800 DDR3
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
Optisches Laufwerk: Asus BW-16D1HT
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P6 530W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der PC ist durch die Fehlersuche nach dem defekten Bauteil (Grafikarte) gerade komplett zerlegt und nur das nötigste wurde wieder installiert. Daher sieht es etwas leer und chaotisch aus. 


Für das Gewinnspiel habe ich mir diese Konfiguration ausgesucht:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zu diesen Komponenten würde ich mir dann einen Intel i5 oder i7 der 9. Generation kaufen.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und freue mich schon auf das Ergebnis.

Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Feiertag euch!
Tino B.


----------



## Bullgod_Ger (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

anbei erhaltet ihr meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2019.

Vorhandener PC:
Prozessor: Intel Core I5 6500
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-B250M-D2V
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon RX 570 Pulse 8 GB
Arbeitsspeicher: Gskill F4-2400C15D-16GIS Memory D4 2400 16GB C15 Aegis K2 2X 8GB, 1,2V
Festplatte 1: Kingston SSD A400 240GB Solid-State-Drive (2.5 Zoll, SATA 3)
Festplatte 2: Western Digital 500GB HDD
Prozessorlüfter: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis CPU-Kühler 120mm
Gehäuselüfter: 4x Sharkoon 120mm (2x Vorne, 2x Hinten)
Netzteil: 550W LC-Power Silent
Gehäuse: Sharkoon M25-V

Das System wurde über die Jahre immer wieder mit einzelnen Komponenten aufgerüstet und begann in der Vergangenheit als ein Komplettsystem von einem deutschen namhaften Onlineshop, der auch Notebooks verkauft. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt bestanden weder Interesse noch Fähigkeiten für die Zusammenstellung oder den Bau eines kompletten Systems. 
Das ist mittlerweile aber Fall. Durch die Aufrüstungen sind mittlerweile Fähigkeiten und Willen vorhanden, diese Änderungen am System selbst vorzunehmen. Vom ursprünglichen System ist allerdings nahezu nichts mehr übrig außer das Netzteil. Das System wird überwiegend zum Surfen, aber auch zum Spielen genutzt. Als nicht mehr ganz so taufrisches Budgetsystem reicht es meistens für mittlere/hohe Einstellungen in FullHD. Das System ist gut belüftet aber nicht unbedingt leise. 
Streaming oder Videobearbeitung spielen keine Rolle.

Aufrüstpfad:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Die Aufrüstung mit den gewünschten Komponenten würde zusätzlich einen Intel Core I5 9600K umfassen. Der würde mit dem MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC und dem  Dark Rock Pro 4 Übertaktungen möglich machen. 
Mit einer Aufrüstung auf eine RX 5700 XT wäre zudem ein neuer oder gebrauchter FreeSync-Monitor zum Spielen in QHD angeschafft. Derzeit gibt die Grafikkarte lediglich FullHD her. 
Bei Aufrüstung des Prozessors und der Grafikkarte würde der schnellere Speicher mit einer höheren Taktrate mehr Sinn machen und keinen Bremsklotz darstellen.
Die Crucial SSD würde gegenüber der klassischen SSD für bessere Datenlese- und -zugriffsraten sorgen.
Das Pure Power Netzteil würde zudem endlich das mittlerweile 7 Jahre alte China-Netzteil ersetzen.
Von den BeQuiet-Lüftern verspreche ich mir eine noch bessere Belüftung bei gleichzeitiger Senkung der Geräuschkulisse durch die Sharkoon-Lüfter.

Solltet Ihr Fragen haben, meldet euch einfach.


----------



## DeadNatsu (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen

Bevor ich hier aufliste, für was Ich mich entschieden habe, würde ich euch gern etwas über mich erzählen.
Sympathie und Mitleidsbonus, versteht sich von selbst oder?

Meinen ersten eigenen Rechner habe Ich mit 18 zusammen geschraubt. Das gute Stück hat mich mit viel Liebe und Hard/Software Updates
9 lange Jahre begleitet. In dieser Zeit baut man irgendwie eine emotionale Bindung zu so einem Gerät auf. Genau wie zum Super Nintendo im Schrank.
Es ist in die Jahre gekommen, der R Knopf beim zweiten Controller funktioniert nicht mehr, alles in allem ist es eher gelb als grau. Ihr kennt das bestimmt.

Ich habe viele tolle Erinnerungen an meinen alten PC. Zum Beispiel hatte ich meine Tochter Nachts beim Raiden in DC Universe Online im Pulli als Sie grad mal ein paar Wochen alt war.
Aber es kam, wie es kommen musste… Letztes Jahr vor Weihnachten geriet ich mit meiner Familie in eine kleine finanzielle Notlage (DAMN YOU WEIHNACHTEN!). Dazu ist mir dann noch
der CPU durch gebrannt. War ein AMD FX4300 nichts Besonderes, hatte auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem buckel, aber es war meiner… Anyhow, um zwischen weihnachten und Neujahr etwas zu essen auf dem Tisch zu haben, habe ich dann schweren Herzens den Rest meines geliebten Freundes verkauft. Das Geld für neue Komponenten ist seit dem nicht mehr zusammen gekommen.

Aktuell nutze ich einen geschenkten PC, über den ich nicht viel Sagen kann
CPU: AMD FX8120
Ram: 12GB auf 2x2 unterschiedlichen Riegeln
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 6850
Bluray Laufwerk
und 4,5 TB Festplatten Speicher


Er läuft, aber es ist nicht meiner. Ich habe ihn nicht zusammen gebaut. Ich hatte meine Finger nicht drin.
Wer das Lied "ich bin verliebt" von Jan hegenberg kennt, kann das sicher nachvollziehen.

Jetzt bin ich zufällig in meinen Newsfeed über dieses Gewinnspiel gestolpert und habe beschlossen mein Glück zu versuchen und euch mein Leid zu klagen!

Entschieden habe ich mich schlussendlich für:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White 120
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray 
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus 
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X


Falls Ich das Glück haben sollte ausgewählt zu werden, werde ich mir noch einen passenden CPU zu legen, den PC natürlich selbst zusammen bauen
und einen umfassenden Bericht dazu verfassen, inklusive Unboxing Videos.

Euer DeadNatsu


----------



## LordLoki (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Eine Super Aktion von euch hüpfe dieses Jahr mal in den Topf rein.

Mein derzeitiges System:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 3,20Ghz
AMD CPU Kühler
MB ist von MSI
2x4 GB Ram 2333
Sapphire 7870 HD  2GB
2Tb Firecuda
Sharkoon Gehäuse.


Mein Wunsch update .
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Die Passende CPU habe ich schon rausgesucht. Ryzen 2600 

Mit dem upgrate könnte ich endlich mal die neuesten spiele zocken und den Rest vieleicht auch mal nicht nur auf low Grafik.
nun drücke ich allen und vor allem MIR ganz besonderst die Daumen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neorob76 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuelle Konfig:

Tower:
NZXT 

BS:
Betriebsystemname	Microsoft Windows 10 Enterprise
Version	10.0.17763 Build 17763

CPU:
Prozessor	AMD FX-8370 Eight-Core Processor, 4014 MHz, 4 Kern(e), 8 logische(r) Prozessor(en)

CPU Kühler:
Arctic 240 Wasserkühlung

Grafikkarte:
Inno3D IChill 1080

RAM:
Corsair Vengance, DDR3 , 2 x 8GB, 1866 MHz

Board:
Crosshair V Formula-Z

SSD:
Samsung 850 Pro 500GB

Netzteil: 
500 Watt be quiet! PURE POWER 11


----------



## Neorob76 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Neorob76 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Neorob76 schrieb:


> Hi liebe Comunity,
> 
> meine Wunssch Config wäre folgende:
> 
> ...



Vervollständigung!!!


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Das Geheimnis des Glücks liegt nicht im Besitz, sondern im Geben. Wer andere glücklich macht, wird glücklich.
André Gide

In diesem Sinne, danke an Alle die diese Aktion immer wieder möglich machen und an die Redaktion für die Durchführung  des Gewinnspiels.

Mein System:
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 4790k
Mainboard: ASRock Z87 Extreme3
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Crucial Ballistix 1600MHz
Kühler: Raijintek Pallas 
Festplatte(n): Crucial MX300 275GB --- 1TB Datengrab Toshiba 5400U/min
Grafikkarte: Intel HD Graphics 4600
Sound: Logitech Z906
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600W CM
Gehäuse: COUGAR PANZER MAX
Betriebssystem: Windows 10

Meine Auswahl: 
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)
Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 55 (7 Punkte übrig)

Ich wollte längst auf AMD gewechselt sein aber es kam etwas dazwischen das nicht warten konnte. Außerdem möchte ich beim nächsten Wechsel direkt auf das High End Produkt wechseln. Das wäre Momentan wohl der AMD Ryzen 9 3900X. 
Mit der neuen SSD könnte ich die „Kleine“ und die Toshiba direkt in den Rechner meiner Tochter verbauen. Das Netzteil wäre etwas neuer als mein jetziges und dieses zu tauschen schadet ja nie.
Meinen Pallas wollte ich auch schon länger in Rente schicken, da ich mit einem Towerkühler die warme Luft direkt aus dem Gehäuse befördern könnte. Die 3 Lüfter von be Quiet kämen gerade recht, da einer meiner beiden vorderen Lüfter bereits den Dienst quittiert hat. Bei der Grafikkarte hatte ich zuletzt eine Sapphire Radeon RX 590 Nitro+ im Rechner welche aber nicht signifikant schneller war als meine Powercolor Radeon RX 580 Red Devil. Beide Karten waren unter Volllast zu Hören und der Verbrauch beider Karten ist bekannt. Ich hab auch einfach mal keine Lust auf viele Stunden Optimierung usw. Der Verbrauch der Nvidia Karten ist out oft he Box einfach besser und bessere Custom Modelle sind auch leise und voroptimiert. Nur bei dem Modell bin ich immer noch unsicher, ich glaube das mein System trotz seinem Alter mit der 2070 klarkommen würde, glaube aber das für meinen speziellen Anwendungsfall auch die 1660ti reichen würde. Spiele wie Civ V & VI, Anno 2070 – 2205 – 1800, Football Manager usw sind bei mir Favorisiert. Ich nutze derzeit auch nur einen 1080p Monitor mit 60Hz. Ob das so bleibt kann ich noch nicht sagen, da ich ein Kind der 70er bin habe ich das, Videospielen auf Konsolen und Heimcomputern entdeckt. Ich komme auch mit wenig FPS und niedriger Auflösung zurecht.  Mit diesen Änderungen könnte ich evtl. sogar noch bis 2021 meinen Devil’s Canyon nutzen und dann richtig in die Vollen gehen beim Wechsel auf Ryzen.

Zum Schluss noch viel Glück ALLEN Teilnehmern und mögen die Götter des Aufrüstens milde Gestimmt sein ... ... ...

(Ich vergaß, sollte ich gewählt werden, montiere ich die Teile selbst und schreibe gerne den Testbericht.) Lieber doch nicht.

Hmmm, je öfter ich das Bild in meinem Rechner hier sehe desto klarer wird mir das ich unter Umständen die Komponenten, sofern ich denn gewählt werde, von euch einbauen lassen sollte. Ich lege somit mein Baby in eure Hände.


----------



## noghry (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

gerne möchte auch ich mal an einer Pimp-Aktion teilnehmen.

Aktuell habe ich folgende Komponenten verbaut:

CPU: AMD FX-8320E
Kühler: Alpenföhn Triglav
Mainboard: ASRock 970 Extreme3
RAM: 12 GB  DDR3 @ 1600MHz ( 2x4 GB + 2x2 GB )
Gehäuse: ThermalRock Ocean Dome
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon RX Vega 56
SSD: OCZ Agility3 180GB
HDD: WD3200AAKS
Optisches Laufwerk: SH-B123L
Netzteil: Seasonic Focus+ Gold  550FX

Für das Gewinnspiel hätte ich mir dann folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:

 SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ich dann Gewinnen sollte, würde ich mir noch einen AMD Ryzen 5 3600 dazu kaufen.

Den passenden Arbeitsspeicher in Form von 32 GB habe ich auch schon zu Hause.

Und jetzt wünsche ich noch allen viel Glück.


----------



## ofc1978 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, ich bewerbe mich für pimp my pc 2019.

Hier meine Daten:

Gehäuse: Zalman Z11
Mainboard: Gigabyte 
CPU: AMD FX 8150
RAM: 16 GB DDR3-1600 (4x4GB)
GPU: AMD RX 570 (8GB)
Netzteil: Bequiet 550W
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H50 (Kompakt-WaKü)
SSD: Patriot 250GB
HDD: WD 500GB
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
ZUM Pimpen:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4 x  8 DDR4-3200 (8P)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2TB (11P)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pur Power 11 CM 600Watt (4P)
Lüfter-Sets: 3 x Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (1P)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6P)
AMD-Mainbords: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5P)
AMD-Grafikkarten: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20P)
------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                                                          =55 Punkte


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Vielen Dank PCGH,

 für diese wunderschöne Aktion und ebenso herzlichen Dank an die Sponsoren, die dieses Gewinnspiel erst möglich gemacht haben. Sämtliche Komponenten sind hochwertig und eine Auswahl schwierig, da ich natürlich gerne alle in der hochwertigsten Ausführung hätte. Darum heißt es jetzt auf Basis des vorhandenen Systems eine gut passende Zusammenstellung zu finden, auch wenn es hier und da schmerzlich wird, Verzicht zu üben.

*1. Bisheriges System*
Das aktuelle System, das immer wieder an seine Leistungsgrenze stößt, und mich z.B. in Anno 1800 in den Wahnsinn treibt, besteht aus

*CPU:** ....*..........................i7-4770K (geköpft, 4,4 GHz)
*Mainboard:*..................MSI Z87 MPower 
*RAM:**.*............................32GB 2400er DDR3
*CPU-Kühler:*................Scythe Fuma
*Grafikkarte*................. Zotac GTX 980TI mit optimierten Lüftern
*SSDs*:..............................Crucial MX 300 250GB MSata (System), 500 GB Sata (Spiele)
*HDD:*..............................3TB WD red plus 60GB SSD als Cachelaufwerk
*Gehause:*.......................Fractal R5 - PCGH Edition, 3 x 140mm Fractal GP-14, 1 x 140mm Fractal HF 14, 1 x 120mm Slotblende
*Netzteil*:. ......................BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11-550W
*Monitor:* ...................... WQHD 144Hz mit Gsync


*2. Ausgewählte Komponenten: *.
*RAM:* .............................Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
*SSD: *...............................Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* ..............Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set*: .................3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (140 mm) (2 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard:* ....MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte: *MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

_Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)_
(Der Zusammenbau würde in Eigenregie erfolgen)


*3. Begründung:*
Wesentliche Komponente der Aufrüstung ist das Mainboard mit zukunftsträchtigem PCIe 4.0. Ein neues System ist zwingend, da ich immer wieder an massiv die Leistungsgrenze des i7-4770K stoße. Die MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC rundet das Paket ab, vor allem durch merklich höhere Effizienz als meine GTX 980TI, die sich bis zu 400W genehmigt. Weniger Grafikleistung wäre im Vergleich zur aktuellen Karte zu wenig Mehrleistung. Darum sind diese beiden Komponenten gesetzt, ebenso bedingt durch den G-Sync Monitor, auch wenn ich mit einem weinenden Auge auf die 2080er schiele.

Unter 32GB RAM möchte ich nicht mehr einsteigen, denn ein Rückschritt auf 16GB wäre suboptimal, darum fällt die Wahl auf die Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200. Die Crucial BX500 960 GB ist optimal als Spielearchiv zu nutzen und hat reichlich Platz für neue Spiele. Da es für meine CPU-Kühler keine Umbausätze auf AM4 gibt, ist der Einbau des meiner Meinung nach besten zur Zeit verfügbaren Lüftkühlers, einem Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4, sinnvoll.

 Gute Gehäuselüfter minimieren die Luftgeräusche, darum wähle ich drei hochwertige BeQuiet Lüfter, mit denen ich sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht habe und die meine langsam älter werdenden Gehäuselüfter ersetzen würden. 

*
4. Zu kaufende Bauteile und Übernahme aus dem alten Rechner:*
 Dazu würde ich dann je nach Verfügbarkeit und Tagenpreisen einen AMD Ryzen 5-3600, 9-3900, oder 9-3950 bestellen.

Übernommen würden:
- BeQuiet DPP 11 550W 
- 500GB Festplatte
- Gehäuse von PCGH


*5. Bilder des bestehendes Systems:
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!*


----------



## Light93 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

Vor nun ziemlich genau 10 Jahren verhalf mir eure Zeitschrift zu meinem ersten selbst zusammengebauten PC.
Damals las ich von den neu erscheinenden Intelprozessoren und ihren revolutionären virtuellen Kernen.
Da GTA4 mit meiner alten Konfiguration aus AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000 und Nvidia 7300gt unspielbar war, stand schnell fest, ein neuer PC muss her! 
Nachdem ich die Sommerferien auf dem Bau durchgeschuftet hatte, stellte ich mir im Oktober anhand des PCGH-Heft-Einkaufsführers
einen neuen PC auf Basis des i7-860 zusammen. Passend zu meiner Geburtstags-LAN am 10.8.2009 kamen die Teile an und wurden eifrig zusammengefügt. 
Als erste Handlung nach der XP-Installation wurde staunend der Taskmanager mit für alle Anwesenden unglaublichen 8! CPU Graphen bewundert.
Seither werkelt der i7-860 in meinem PC und hielt sich dank Übertaktung, RAM- und GPU-Nachrüstung wacker. Doch so langsam stößt auch er an seine Grenzen
und so ist es wieder ein Spiel, das den CPU- und GPU-Wechsel nötig macht: Star Citizen.
Nicht ganz so revolutionär, aber dennoch einen Paukenschlag stellen die neuen AMD Ryzen-CPUs dar. Von denen mir der Ryzen 7 3700X hoffentlich ähnlich lange 
wie der i7-860 einen Dienst erweisen und ein kleines Staunen über die dann 16 CPU-Graphen entlocken wird. 
So komme ich zu meinem Geburtstags-Pimp-Wunsch:


*[size=+1]Geplante Systemkonfiguration:[/size]*
[size=-2][/size]
*Ausgewählte Produkte:*
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Geplanter Zukauf meinerseits:*
-	AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
-     Corsair Force Series MP510 960GB, M.2
-	Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16 (BLS2C16G4D30AESB/BLS2K16G4D30AESB)
*Verwendung vorhandener Hardware:*
- Netzteil (Corsair AX750)
- Festplatten (SSD und HDD)
- Gehäuse aus der Rumpelkammer (wegen Größe der RTX2080)
-  BluRay Laufwerk
- Gehäuselüfter(die ohne Lagerschaden)  
- Lüftersteuerung (sofern sie nicht den ab und zu auftretenden Piezo-Warton von sich gibt)

*Warum genau diese Teile?*
CPU Kühler: Ein großer CPU Kühler ist ungemein wichtig für Lebensdauer und Übertaktbarkeit, ohne meinen jetzigen hätte mein i7 wohl nie so lange durchgehalten und genau das erhoffe ich mir von meinem neuen Herzstück.​
Mainboard: AMDs Zen-Architektur ist einfach der Hammer in Sachen Preis/Leistung daher fiel mir die Auswahl der Plattform nicht schwer. Außerdem ist es mit PCIe 4.0 für GPU-Nachrüstungen gut gerüstet. Der 3. Punkt (Ok, nur ein kleiner, fast jedes MB hat inzwischen USB3...): endlich ein USB-C-Anschluss, so dass ich meine Externe Festplatte auch am Tower nutzen kann. Denn die Nachrüstung via PCIe war leider ein Reinfall, welcher nach 2-3 Bootvorgängen ausfällt und das Booten verhindert.​
Grafikkarte:  Für mein seit Freelancer sehnlichst erwartetes Star Citizen muss leider etwas Potenteres als die GTX970 her und da kommt die RTX2080 super gerade recht. Mit Spannung erwarte ich wie sich die Ray Tracing Technologie wohl auswirkt, oder ob ich sie überhaubt bemerke. Ohne PCGH würde diese Erfahrung wohl noch Jahre warten müssen, da ich für eine Einzelkomponente sonst nicht so viel Geld ausgeben würde. Vielleicht wäre noch der Kauf einer RTX2070 drin, welche jedoch ohne Plattformwechsel in meinem System verhungern würde...​
CPU:Der AMD Ryzen 7 3700X ist in seiner Basisgeschwindigkeit mit 65W TDP angenehm sparsam bei gleichzeitig Hoher Performance. Dies ist mir im Laufe der letzen Jahre immer wichtiger geworden. Zwar beziehe ich Ökostrom doch auch der hat seine negativen Auswirkungen auf die Umwelt.​
M.2 SSD:Es erscheint immer häufiger die Windowsreperatur, so dass es wohl nur noch eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis die MX100 als Systemplatte nicht mehr tragbar ist. Abhilfe schafft da die Corsair Force Series MP510 960GB M.2 die m.M.n. aktuell die Preis/Leistungs technisch beste PCIe SSD ist. Obgleich aktuell SATA SSD für Spiele performant genug sind, bin ich mit PCIe doch Zukunftssicherer unterwegs. Außerdem sind ein paar Sekündchen weniger beim Booten ja auch ganz angenehm. Und so fallen die 30€ mehr gegenüber einer SATA SSD kaum ins Gewicht. Zumal sie auch noch eine Lebenserwartung von 1.8 Mio. Stunden und 5 Jahre Garantie vorweist.​
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3000:Obwohl 16Gb zum Spielen noch ausreichend sind, möchte ich doch mit 32Gb auf Nummer sicher gehen, gerade weil ich als Informatiker doch ab und zu das ein oder andere virtuelle Gerät am laufen habe.​
Corsair AX750:Dieses Goldstück ist nach der Aufrüstung mutmaßlich überdimensioniert und wird vielleicht nach ein paar Messungen gegen ein 450 oder 600W Netzteil ersetzt, das ich noch im Schrank habe.​
Gehäuse: Etwas nachtrauern werde ich wohl meinem NZXT-Gehäuse, das wegen der GPU durch ein altes unansehnliches aus der Rümpelkammer ersetzt werden muss. Vielleicht wird noch eine Notoperation mit Schwerem Gerät im Bereich der Festplatten helfen, um es weiterhin verwenden zu können, aber das wird sich dann zeigen..​
Gehäuselüfter:Bis mein Barmittelbestand wieder etwas aufgefüllt ist müssen die alten Lüfter mit der Lüftersteuerung leise gestellt werden, danach werden sie zeitnah durch leisere ersetzt.​



*[size=+1]Aktuelle Systemkonfiguration:[/size]*

Das etwas eingestaubte Gehäuse spiegelt gut den für 
ein Gamingsystem fast schon antiken Flair der Systembasis wieder...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Komponenten:*
Prozessor:._____Intel core i7-860@3,61GHz 
CPU-Kühler: __ Prolimatech Megahalems "Apache Edition"
Mainboard:____  GIGABYTE GA-P55M-UD4 
RAM: __________ A-Data 2x8gb DDR3 2133
GPU:___________ Palit GTX970 4GB(3,5+0,5) Jetstream
SSD: ___________ MX100 500gb;  HDD: 0,75Tb;1Tb;1,5Tb
Netzteil:_______ Corsair AX750 
Gehäuse:.._____ NZXT M59


*meine Benchmarkergebnisse:*


|3DMark  Time Spy|Cinebench R11.5| Cinebench R15.0|Cinebench R20| 
UserBenchmarks.com 
    | CPUZ|CrystalDiskMark6
  Ergebnisse|   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  |



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


| 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   |    



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Referenz
¹
|
www.guru3d.com
|
PCGH-Enthusiast-PC
|
PCGH: Matisse im Test 
||||
www.ocinside.de

Differenz|7.790pts (-69%) |16,95‬pts (-74%)|1664pts (-76%)||||read: 284MB/s; wr.: 224,6MB/s
mögliche Steigerung auf|319%
²
|383%
²
|422%
²
||||read: 233%
²
; wr.: 193%
²¹ Systeme mit gleichen oder ähnlichen Komponenten
² % der aktuellen Leistung


*Spiele Performance (1920*1080, VSync off ) *


|
GTA V​
 |Star Citizen (alpha 3.6.2)|Gilde 3 (EA 0.9.3.1)|
max Detail|  23-45fps| 
14-37fps​
| 
27-33fps​
|
min  Detail| 33-63fps| 
25-37fps​
 |
37-48fps​
 |

*Anmerkungen zur aktuellen Performance:*
In den Benchmarks von Userbenchmark.com und CrystalDiskMark 6 deutlich ersichtlich: Die SSD wird stark vom SATA2 ausgebremst.
Vergleicht man das 3DMark Ergebnis der RTX2080 von guro3d.com mit meinen 3DMark Ergebnissen wird schnell klar, es ist etwa die 3-fache Systemleistung nach dem Upgrade möglich.
Beim i7-860 wären zwar noch ein paar GHz mehr drin, jedoch wären dann auch der ein oder andere Absturz zu verkraften und der Lebensdauer wäre es wohl auch nicht zuträglich.
Wo wir auch zum Stromverbrauch kommen er spricht ebenfalls für eine Umrüstung. War es früher ärgerlich eine hohe Stromrechnung durch das Übertakten zu haben, ist jetzt die alte stromfressende Hardware zum Problem für das Klimagewissen geworden. 
Da es über 10 Jahre ja irgendwie ein schleichender Prozess ist, merke ich kaum etwas von der Diashow die ich inzwischen beim zocken vor mir habe. Viele Gamer würden bei den Bildraten sicherlich angewiedert Abstand nehmen. Ich merke es lediglich daran, dass längere Sessions doch irgendwie anstrengender als früher sind, vermutlich weil mein Gehirn mehr arbeiten muss um die Lücken zwischen den Bildern zu schließen.
Aktuellere Spiele auf höheren Grafikeinstellungen sind momentan nicht möglich und teilweise auf niedrigen schon schwierig. An Downsampling ist nicht zu denken und inzwischen meldet sich alle paar Stunden kurz ein fieser Piezo!

*Abschließender Appell an die Menschlichkeit* 
Leider fehlt mir als Student das Geld um das ganze System aufzurüsten, daher: 
bitte helft mir wieder Spaß an AAA Titeln zu haben,
bitte helft mir eine, einem Informatikstudenten würdige, Systembasis für die nächsten 10 Jahre aufzubauen
und BITTE erlöst mich endlich von diesem verdammten 2-geteilten Speicher der GTX970!


Beste Grüße und viel Glück an die restlichen Teilnehmer
Light93



PS: Natürlich poste ich gerne noch ausführlicher das Ergebnis der Aufrüstung hier im Forum.


----------



## Blackrabbit (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich nehme erstmalig an eurem Wettbewerb teil und wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.

mein PC habe ich schon viele Jahre und er wurde immer wieder mal aufgerüstet.

Ich Arbeite mehr mit meinem PC als das ich Spiele, wenn ich aber Spiele sollte er es dann doch in einer ordentlichen Qualität schaffen.

Mein PC habe ich zuletzt 2017 aufgerüstet, da mein altes Sys einfach fertig war.

Mit einem Budget von 350€ (mit Familie hat man nicht unbedingt höhere Summen zur verfügung), habe ich folgendes ausgetauscht bzw. aufgerüstet:
CPU, Mainboard, CPU-Kühler, SSD, RAM, Gehäuse..

Übernommen habe ich vom alten PC:
HDD´s, Netzteil (das war neu, in meinem alten Netzteil hat sich ein Kondensator mit knall verabschiedet), Soundkarte, Monitore...

Ich mache viel Videoschnitt und bearbeite viele Tabellen (weswegen ich 3 monis habe), da sollte das system ein bissele was können.

Hier mein aktuelles System (ist auch nicht the best of the best, aber alles läuft so wie ich es brauche)
Videoschnitt und Spiele hängen leider inzwischen zwecks fehlender potenter Grafikkarte.

Gehäuse ->                   Günstiger Midi-Tower von Sharkoon
Mainboard ->              MSI 970A-G43 AMD 970 So.AM3+
Prozessor ->                AMD FX – 8320 (8-Kerne), [FONT=&quot]Stock 3,5 GHz, übertaktet auf stabile 4,3 GHz Luftgekühlt[/FONT]
 CPU-Kühler ->           Arctic Freezer 13 Tower Kühler
Arbeitsspeicher ->  20 GiB mit 4 Modulen : [FONT=&quot]1x 8 GiB  DDR3-1600, 3x 4 GiB  DDR3-1600 (Alle Module sind von Samsung)
[/FONT]Grafikkarten ->        1x Zotac Geforce GTX 650 (GK-107) 2GiB Vram (Hauptmonitor), 
                                         1x AMD Radeon HD 6450 1 GiB Vram (2 Nebenmonitore)
Soundkarte ->           Creative SB X-Fi Titanium
Gehäuselüfter ->     Derzeit sind 1x 140mm, 2x 120mm, 1x 80mm, alles NoName. Dementsprechend ist auch die Lautstärke.
Netzteil ->                  LC-Power mit 550W
HDD´s ->                     Sandisk SSD 120GiB (Systemlaufwerk)
                                         [FONT=&quot]Samsung HD154UI 1,5 TB (Datengrab und Spieleplatte)[/FONT]
                                          [FONT=&quot]Hitachi 500 GiB (Programme)


Meine Aufrüst Wunschliste:
[/FONT]
 SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
  Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
  Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
  Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

  Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zur Liste kommend:

Die SSD würde ich gerne für meine Programme und Spiele nutzen um die Ladezeiten zu beschleunigen.
Dafür fliegt die 500er Platte raus, wird weiterverwendet innerhalb der Familie und die 1,5 TB Platte würde entweder zum Datengrab im PC oder in meinen Server kommen.

Das Netzteil würde ich aufgrund das es ein relativer "Chinaböller" ist gerne Tauschen,
auch im hinblick auf die gewünschte Grafikkarte um das System stabil befeuern zu können.

Das Gehäuse würde ich Tauschen um die Geräuschkulisse zu verringern,
da mein PC mit im Kombinierten Arbeits/schlafzimmer steht und ich auch öfters noch abends spiele / Arbeite.

Die Grafikkarte um Spiele und Videoschnitt ausreichend mit Leistung versorgen zu können.
Da als anschaffung 3 Neue 27"er geplant sind, und ich die gerne nur mit einer Karte versogen möchte und niocht wie jetzt mit 2 Karten.
Zum spielen wäre es auch gut um auf allen 3 Monitoren das Spiel spielen zu können.

Derzeit Spiele ich nur auf meinem Hauptmonitor , befeuert von der Nvidia in max. 1680*1050,
wobei ich dann die anderen beiden Monitore abschalte da sie mich sonst stören würden.Dies würde ja wegfallen.

Mainboard und CPU sowie Ram plane ich nicht zu Tauschen, da sie mir ausreichend Leistung liefern für das was ich meinen PC gebrauche.
Ja die CPU wäre oder wird die GPU ausbremsen, aber das nur in gewissen spielen.

Spielen tue ich Hauptsächlich:
The Elder´s Scrolls V : Skyrim
The Witcher 3
Assassins Creed (alle Teile, der Neue noch nicht den den packt mein aktuelles Sys nicht mehr)
Anno 1602, 1503, 1701, 1404, 2070, 2205, 1800

Gerade bei Assassins Creed und Anno würde sich die SSD extrem spielbeschleunigend auswirken, da die ladezeiten sich extrem verkürzen würden.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch ein bischen Nahe bringen warum ich mir diese Aufrüstung so ausgesucht habe und hoffe ein bischen Glück zu haben..

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Blackrabbit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skears (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

hier ist meine meine aktuelle Konfiguration,

Gehäuse: anidees AI7 white
Netzteil: BeQueit Straight Power 11 550W 80PlusGold
Mainboard: ASRock B450 Pro4 AMD B450
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600 6x 3.40GHz 
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
RAM: 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit
Grafikkarte : Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 56 (UV)
SSD: 500GB Crucial MX500 2.5" 
HDD: WD WD10EZEX 1 TB
Laufwerk: LG Electronics BH16NS55
Gehäuselüfter: 2 mal 120mm und 1 mal 140mm (der obere und untere Lüfter sind nicht im Betrieb)


 und meine wunsch Komponenten:

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Auch wenn die Grafikkarte für das Gehäuse, laut Info's, zu groß sein soll. So wandert der Front Lüfter nach oben und die Grafikkarte sollte passen und zudem ist im nächsten Jahr geplant, den neuen Ryzen R7 3700x einzubauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Glück an die anderen Bewerbern.


----------



## lal12 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Aktuelle Konfiguration*
CPU:              Intel i7-8086k (Jubiläumsedition, vergleichbar mit i7-8700k OC)
GPU:              GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1060 WINDFORCE OC 6GB
Mainboard:     MSI Z370-A PRO Intel Z370
Netzteil:          Inter-Tech 550W II CPM Modular
RAM:              G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 (2x8GB)
SSD:               Intel SSD 760p (M.2, NVMe) 512GB, 2*512GB SATA SSD
Kühler:           ARCTIC Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2
Lüfter:            2*80mm Blau beleuchtet
Gehäuse:        Sharkoon VG4-W
OS:                 Windows 10/Ubuntu 19.04 (dualboot)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gewünscht im Gewinnspiel

*Meine aktuelle CPU und Mainboard sind ganz in Ordnung. Die CPU ließe sich bei Bedarf ja auch noch übertakten. 
Mein Speicher ist zwar etwas fragmentiert, aber auf jeden Fall groß und schnell genug. Deshalb habe ich folgende Auswahl getroffen:* 
*
Netzteil:        Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse:       Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Grafikkarte:   MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Für das neue Case würde ich mir dann auch noch einen AiO Radiator dazu kaufen. 
Daher bringt mir der letzte Punkt auch nichts mehr, denn Lüfter sind bereits im gewünschten Case und Kühler ist wegen der AiO dann ja überflüssig. 


*Begründung*
Neben Software-Entwicklung (+Einsatz von VMs) nutze ich meinen PC zum Gamen. Neben Battlefield zocke ich unter anderem immer die neusten Single Player-Titel von: Tomb Raider, Assasins Creed, Hitman und Batman Arkham. Ab und zu spiele ich auch Strategiespiele wie z.B. vers. Teile der TotalWar-Reihe. Insgesamt ist mir gute Grafik wichtiger als Framerate, denn ich bin eher selten mit großem Ehrgeiz "competitive" im Multiplayer unterwegs. Bisher war ich deshalb mit meiner 1060 ganz zufrieden, allerdings läuft z.B. SotTR bei hohen Einstellungen nicht mehr ruckelfrei. Auch wenn ich auf Linux zocke statt auf Windows, gibt es nochmal zusätzlich ein paar kleine Leistungseinbußen. 

Einen neuen Gaming Monitor mit 1440p/4K, Freesync, HDR und hoher Bildrate würde ich mir auch in Zukunft gerne anschaffen, das lohnt sich aber natürlich auch nur richtig, wenn die GPU genug Bilder liefern kann. Für VR-Spiele mit der Rift S reicht die 1060 zwar ganz gut aus, aber ich würde auch gerne mal "normale" Games in VR zocken, da braucht es dann für die doppelte Bildberechnung aber doch etwas mehr Dampf. Ein wenig mit RTX zu testen und zu zocken wäre sicherlich auch cool.

Bisher habe ich immer an PC-Gehäuse und Netzteil gespart. Mittlerweile würde ich mir aber auch eine bessere Optik wünschen, dazu wäre das neue Gehäuse mit RGB natürlich ideal. Mein Kabelmanagement lässt, wie auf dem Bild unschwer zu erkennen ist, zu wünschen übrig. Leider sind die Kabel meines (modularen) Billig-Netzteil dafür zu kurz, dem würde ein vernünftiges Netzteil natürlich Abhilfe schaffen. 

Mit dem BeQuiet Netzteil + Case hätte ich dann gute Optik von Innen und Außen, was durch die große Glasscheibe des Gehäuses sicherlich gut zur Geltung bringt. Und dank der 2080S sollte die Optik ingame dann natürlich auch stimmen ^^.


----------



## WingMan88 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

hier meine Auswahl:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1660 Ti Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 55 (14 Punkte übrig)

Inspiriert vom Editorial der aktuellen Ausgabe ("Energieeffizienz und Gaming-PCs") habe ich meine ursprüngliche Auswahl (Ryzen/RTX 2070OC) wieder verworfen.
Bei der Überlegung, was für einen selbst wichtig und notwendig ist, habe ich mich für effizientere, stromsparende Komponenten entschieden,
auch wenn das bedeutet, dass eben nicht das Maximum an Punkte oder FPS erreicht wird.
60Fps unter Full-HD reichen mir. Aber genau das schafft mein altes System eben nicht mehr.
Außerdem war mir der Umstieg von mATX auf ATX-Format aus praktischen (und optischen) Gründen wichtig.

Als effiziente CPU würde ich den aktuellen Spar-Tipp I5 9400F selber besorgen (bis zu 25%  weniger Stromverbrauch im Vergleich zum Ryzen 3600 bei nur 10% weniger Spieleleistung).   
Falls später notwendig, kann ich trotzdem noch mit dem ausgesuchten Mainboard auch auf schnelleres (I7/K-)Modell aufrüsten.
Da die RGB-Komponenten zu schade für ein geschlossenes Gehäuse wären, 
würde ich mir zusätzlich ein Be Quiet Pure Base 500 White Window anschaffen (wie im Test der aktuelle Ausgabe).
Dazu passen dann auch prima die weissen Shadow Wings (1 X hinten und 2 X oben je 140er), welche die Pure-Wings ersetzen.
Die angestrebte CPU ermöglicht auch eine Reduktion des CPU-Kühlers (vom ursprünglichen DR4), denn dieser reicht für den 9400F vollkommen aus und das Silber passt obendrein gut zum Board.
Die effiziente Grafikkarte komplettiert das System und liefert die 60Fps bei FHD locker, verbraucht dabei aber erstaunlich wenig.
Das Netzteil bietet dennoch bei Bedarf noch etwas Aufrüstpotential.
Den Umbau würde ich selbst erledigen.

Mein aktuelles System hat sich seit langem nicht mehr verändert:

Gehäuse: Sharkoon MA-M1000
Mainboard: Asus A88XM-Plus FM2+
Prozessor: AMD A10 7850K auf 4,1 Ghz übertaktet
Speicher: DDR3 8GB Corsair Vengeance Pro Silber
Netzteil: be quiet System Power 7 450W Non-Modular
CPU-Kühler: be quiet Shadow Rock TopFlow
SSD: Samsung Evo 860 512GB
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Gaming 6G
Lüfter: Je 1 120mm + 140mm be quiet Silent Wings 2 PWM Lüfter
Monitor: Dell UH2414H

Die AMD-APU schafft es nicht mehr, aktuelle Spiele ruckelfrei darzustellen.
Ein Austausch zieht unweigerlich ein neues Board, neuen Speicher und Kühler nach sich.
Die Grafikkarte ist nicht schlecht, aber bei einigen Spielen auch schon am Limit.
Das alte Netzteil ist für weitere Aufrüstungen zu schwach.
Die SSD würde mit umziehen, wird aber allmählich knapp und könnte daher die modernere Crucial P1 unterstützen.
Den vorhandenen SilentWings 140er würde ich in die Front des neuen Gehäuses einbauen.
Vielleicht passt der 120er auf den CPU-Kühler, das wäre natürlich super.
Das alte Gehäuse ist zu klein, unpraktisch und hässlich.

Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall riesig über einen Gewinn freuen und sag schon mal Danke für die Aktion 

Viele Grüße


----------



## flow_241 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für das „Pimp my PC 2019“-Gewinnspiel. Dies ist mein drittes Jahr in Folge, vielleicht klappt es ja dieses mal 😊



*1.Motivation*


Die Motivation meiner Teilnahme besteht darin, dass ich gerne wieder aktuellere Spiele spielen würde. Da mein System noch auf einer Phenom II Basis läuft, werden immer mehr Spiele nicht mehr unterstützt. Dazu zählen auch die aktuellen Teiler der „Assassins Creed“- Reihe, welche mit zu meinen Lieblingen zählen. Das letzte aktuellere Spiel, was sich mit niedrigsten Grafikeinstelllungen, mit allem deaktiviert, was sich deaktivieren ließ und einer verringerten Auflösung von 1280x720 spielen ließ, war „Shadow of the Tomb Raider“. Das funktionierte allerdings auch mehr schlecht als recht – und alles andere als flüssig. So ging schon einmal der ein oder andere Sprung ins Leere, weil auf Grund von Rucklern nicht rechtzeitig die entsprechende Tastenkombination ausgeführt werden konnte. Sowas ist auf Dauer sehr frustrierend und nimmt einem den Spaß an dem Ganzen.



*2.Aktuelles System*


Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow
Mainboard: ASRock 970 Extreme 3
RAM: 4GB, Hersteller unbekannt
GPU: ASUS R9 290X DCUII
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 550W
Gehäuse: BeQuiet! Silent Base 600
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 2493HM

Im Anhang befinden sich ein paar Bilder.



*3.Wunschkomponenten*


*AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)*
Dieses Mainboard ist die ideale Basis, um endlich den Umstieg auf die Ryzen Basis zu vollziehen. Wunschkandidat ist aktuell der Ryzen 7 3700x.

*CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)*
Aktuell habe ich einen sehr leistungsfähigen Kühler, der jedoch für einige Gehäuse zu groß ist. So lässt sich meine Silent Base aktuell nicht vollständig schließen. Dazu kommt die fehlende Kompatibilität des Kühlers zur aktuellen Ryzen Basis. Nicht nur, dass der Dark Rock perfekt zu meinem aktuellen Gehäuse passen würde, hört und ließt man ja nur Positives über diesen Kühler. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich die Möglichkeit bekommen würde, mich davon persönlich überzeugen zu können.

*RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)*
Von diesem RAM-Paket verspreche ich mir so wohl die ausreichende Geschwindigkeit, als auch längerfristige Haltbarkeit für aktuelle Spiele. Zudem ist die Aufteilung und Größe noch ideal für Videoschnitt und Fotobearbeitung geeignet – ein weiteres großes Hobby, neben dem gaming.

*AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)*
Meine aktuelle R9 290x war lange Zeit sehr gut. Es war nahezu alles mit ihr machbar. Auch übertakten war dank des großzügigen Kühlers überhaupt kein Problem. Da Spiele mittlerweile immer mehr Grafikspeicher benötigen, kommt sie leider langsam an ihre Leistungsgrenze. Von der RX 5700 XT erhoffe ich mir genau dieses Gefühl noch einmal zu erleben, als ich die R9 frisch in mein System eingebaut hab.

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)



*4.Passende Ergänzungen*


*AMD-CPU: Ryzen 7 3700x*
Wie schon erwähnt würde ich das Mainboard gerne mit einer aktuellen Ryzen 7 Generation ausstatten. Verlockend finde ich hier das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, sowie die sehr niedrige TDP. Hoffentlich wird dieser nicht so schnell abgeschrieben, wie die Phenom II Generation von Ubisoft…

*Netzteil: Be-Quiet! Dark Power 650W*
Eigentlich tut mein aktuelles Netzteil das, was es soll – es läuft stabil. Ein reines optisches und bequemes  Upgrade wäre eine aktuelle Version der „Dark Power“-Reihe. Dies wäre allein wegen des bei mir aktuell nicht vorhandenen Kabelmanagements sehr zur Optik und zur angenehmeren Installation der Komponenten beitragen.

*SSD: Samsung Evo 970 PCIe*
Aktuell ist eine Samsung HDD in meinem System verbaut. Hier wäre geschwindigkeitsmäßig noch ein wenig Luft nach oben, was sich dann hoffentlich auf Ladezeiten in Spielen und von größeren Videodateien auswirken wird. Dem würde der entsprechende Steckplatz des neuen Mainboards sehr gelegen kommen 😊



*5.Abschließende Worte*


Ich finde es toll, dass Ihr jedes Jahr wieder ein paar Gamern die Möglichkeit gebt, auf ein aktuelles System upzugraden und möchte mich hiermit für die Möglichkeit bedanken, daran teilnehmen zu können!

Ich würde mich natürlich mega freuen, wenn ich zu den glücklichen Gewinnern zähle.

In diesem Sinne: Viel Glück an alle anderen und Danke für die Ausrichtung dieses Gewinnspiels!



Mit freundlichem Gruß
flow_241


----------



## Springuin (3. Oktober 2019)

*Meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2019 ...Danke PCGH*

*Erstmal hallo beste Community**hüstel* *und liebes PCGH Team,*

voran geschickt möchte ich erstmal sagen: Ich liebe euer Pimp my PC Format. Auch die Beiträge der Community machen das Format einzigartig hier findet man alles von meiner Klapperkiste bis hin zu wirklich sehr schönen und liebevoll zusammen gestellten Systemen denen noch der Feinschliff fehlt.

*Also wie fange ich am besten an?  Vielleicht mit meinem aktuellen Setup:*

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA990FXA-UD3
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX570
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD
Netzteil: Super Flower Golden King SF-550P14PE
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard Midi-Tower
SSD: 128 GB Samsung 850 Evo
HDD: 3x1,5 TB Western Digital
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 1600MHZ Kingston HyperX





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angeschafft habe ich meinen PC 2011, damals war ich ziemlich stolz und habe die Komponenten für einen Bedarf zusammengesucht. Wobei das hier jeder seinen Rechner selber zusammenstellt ist denke ich auch klar.
Allerdings habe ich über die Jahre immer mehr feststellen müssen, dass der Turborechner immer mehr zu Klapperkiste verkommt. Vorallem die Grafikkarte hat mittlerweile bei allen Spielen Probleme, selbst bei niedrigeren Auflösungen.  Bei Witcher 3@720p schaffe ich es nicht die durchschnittlichen 30fps zu halten was sich total auf den Spielgenuss niederschlägt, geschweige denn von neueren Spielen. Auch in Rainbow Six Siege habe ich meine lieben Probleme einen guten Spielfluss herzustellen. Dabei merkt man einfach, dass der GTX 570 immer mehr die Puste ausgeht. Auch die 1,28 GByte sind nicht mehr state of the art ich bekomme zunehmend Pixelmatsch. 
Durch das alte System müssen nahezu alle Komponenten direkt an ihre Leistungsgrenze gehen, was sich natürlich in Wärmeumsatz bemerkbar macht. Dadurch fangen wiederum alle Lüfter an zu blasen und man hat Angst der PC fliegt gleich aus dem Fenster davon und durchbricht die Schallmauer.
Einzig neu hinzugekommen ist eine 850 Evo von Samsung mit 128 GB. Eine der besten Investitionen, der PC ist sofort spürbar schneller geworden und hat auch im Alltag mehr Spaß beim Arbeiten gemacht. Man klickt auf Excel und Excel öffnet sich auch noch so zeitnah ohne sich davor ein Kaffee holen zu müssen. (Nachschub: Kaffee holen war trotzdem nie ein Fehler).


*Bevor ich hier jetzt aber komplett abschweif, was würde ich ändern um etwas mehr Schwung rein zubekommen:*

Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Grafikpower von feinsten*

Warum habe ich diese Komponenten ausgewählt? Die Grafikkarte ist absolut zukunftssicher mit 8 GByte GDDR 6 ebenso mit der Option zum Raytracing. Ich könnte/sollte hier jetzt ein Loblied auf die 2080 singen aber wir alle wissen, dass hier einer der besten Karten auf dem Markt genannt wird. Die RTX 2080 kommt nicht so schnell ins schwitzen und ist eine perfekte Wahl auch für die Zukunft. Des Weiteren möchte ich vorausschicken, dass auch Cyberpunk 2077 sicher kommt und wer will hier nicht bereit sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Anhang ist das Bild nochmal in groß zu sehen. 

*Mainbord, RAM und SSD als perfektes Bundle*

Mit Mainboard und RAM ist der Gedanke mit einer handvoll € Eigeneinsatz und einem neuen Ryzen(vermutlich 3700X nicht nur wegen Leistung auch wegen TDP) sieht der PC meiner Meinung nach wieder aus wie neu. Das Tomahawk ist ein feines B450 Mainbord, welches mir völlig ausreicht aus. Ich bin mir der Möglichkeiten der X570 Boards bewusst: Stichwort PCI-E 4.0. Aber dazu benötigt man auch Hardware, die die Schnittstelle mal so richtig fordert. Die Bandbreite von 3.0 stellt hier jeden Falls noch keine Beschränkung dar. Hier bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die neue Grafikkartengeneration direkt das doppelte der 2080 bringt, um das mal so larifari zusagen. PCI-E 4.0 bleibt vorerst eher was für den professionellen Bereich und damit meine ich nicht das älteste Gewerbe.

Für mich ist das Tomahawk die perfekte Wahl wegen seines AM4 Socket(Ryzen) einer guten passiven Kühlung auf Spannungswandler und der schnellen RAM Schnittstelle. Ebenso passt das Board mit seiner Schnittstelle perfekt zur gewählten Crucial P1 und bringt gegenüber der alten SSD noch mehr Geschwindigkeit ins System. Nebenbei erwähnt MSI auf seiner HP zum Board eine langanhaltende der Qualität <3
Mit dem RAM verspreche ich mir auf jeden Fall noch mehr FPS durch RGB, das weiß jedes Kind. Spaß beiseite. Im Falle eines Gewinns möchte ich dem PC ein neues Gewand verleihen mit einem Lian Li O11. Durch die Scheiben macht sich RGB sicherlich nicht so schlecht. Zudem sind die Riegel auch mit den angegebenen Werten sicher nicht verkehrt. Auch mit 16 GB würde ich mich vorerst zufriedengeben, wenns Not tut hat das Tomahawk noch 2 Slots. Das Lian Li O11 führt auch an warum ich mich hier gegen ein Gehäuse entschieden habe.
Gegen ein Netzteil habe ich mich entschieden, weil ich aktuell ein 80+ Platin Netzteil habe welches mich über 8 Jahre nicht im Stich gelassen hat und immer noch seinen Dienst wie am ersten Tag tut.

*Kühlung als Königsdisziplin* 

Nun noch ein Wort zu den Lüftern. Im Laufe meines Studiums habe ich erst gemerkt, wie wichtig die Kühlung ist. Eine gute Kühlung mindestens so wichtig ist wie eine gute Hardware Zusammenstellung. Die beste Hardware bringt einem nichts, wenn diese so verbaut ist, dass sie runtertakten muss. Daher sind die regelbaren Pure Wings auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl. Die Lüfter sorgen im künftigen O11 für genügend Durchzug und angenehme Temperaturen bei moderater Lautstärke.

*Bevor ich alle Leser langweile…*

… kann ich nur nochmals betonen, dass die Zusammenstellung meiner alten Klapperkiste ganz schön Beine machen würde. Mit den genannten Komponenten steht in allen Belangen wieder eine richtige Bestie unter dem Schreibtisch. Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen auch wieder neuere Spieltitel in Angriff zunehmen und bei schöner flüssiger Grafik vollen Spielgenuss zu erleben. Darum sind wir ja alle hier das Spielen soll wieder Spaß machen und ein angenehmer Ausgleich im Alltag sein.

Ohne hier jetzt künstlich Druck aufbauen zu wollen  sollte ich hier einer der wenigen Glücklichen mit Erfolg sein würde ich mir einem Ryzen 3700x mit Lian Li O11 spedabulieren und euch auf jeden Fall an meiner Umbauaktion teilhaben lassen. Einfach weil ich mich riesig freuen würde auch bei neuen Games eine schöne Grafik und jenseits der 30 fps rum zu zuckeln und Grafikmatschkuchen backen. 

So jetzt wünsch ich nochmal allen Vor- und Nachrednern viel Glück.


----------



## deinhaus81 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rÃ¼stet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

ich las meine erste Ausgabe der PC Games im Sommer 1993, als ich noch keine Ahnung von PCs hatte. Eigentlich wollte ich mir von meinem Taschengeld die Amiga Games kaufen, war aber von der Grafik der PC Spiele in der PC Games so beeindruckt, dass ich mir keine Gedanken gemacht hatte, dass die Demos auf der Diskette nicht auf meinem Amiga 500 laufen würden und kaufte die PC Games. Schon während des Lesens der PC Games wurde mir klar, der Amiga musste schnellst möglich gegen einen PC eingetauscht werden. Dort begann meine Reise in die Welt der PCs.

Das System, welches ich heute vorstelle wurde im Sommer 2007 das erste Mal gestartet und trägt den Namen „Silver“. Damals noch mit 4GB Ram und einem Intel Core2 Q6600 inklusive ZALMAN CNPS9700 NT und einer NVIDIA GTX 8800 XXX. Geblieben sind seitdem das Gehäuse und das optische Laufwerk. Im Dezember 2012 wurden bis auf die Grafikkarte, das optische Laufwerk und das Gehäuse weitere Komponenten erneuert. 

Die letzten Upgrades waren die 850Evo und der be quiet! PURE ROCK SLIM, der so gut funktioniert, dass ich sämtliche Gehäuselüfter abschalten konnte.

„Silver“ ist nach wie vor sehr zuverlässig und läuft wie ein Uhrwerk. Leider lässt er beim Zocken an FPS vermissen und Rendern von Videos mit DavinciResolve ist meist ein Wochenendprojekt.

Aktuelle Konfiguration:
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K
Netzteil: Seasonic M12II-520Bronze
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! PURE ROCK SLIM
Gehäuse: Silverstone Temjin-Tower Case SST-TJ10
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77x-UD4H
Grafikkarte: Asus ROG STRIX GTX 1060 6GB
SSD: SanDisk 256GB Sata; Samsung 850EVO 500GB Sata
HDD: WD Green 3TB
RAM: Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1333 4x8GB CMX32GX3M4A1333C9
Soundkarte: CreativeLabs Soundblaster X-Fi Fatality
Monitor: ASUS VE248

Wunschkonfiguration:
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Natürlich habe ich mir Gedanken zu den verschieden auswählbaren Komponenten gemacht und abgewogen, wie diese in einem möglichem Gesamtsystem nach meinen Vorstellungen eingesetzt werden können.

Da ich bedingt durch das Schneiden von Videos und betreiben virtueller Maschinen gerne mehr als 32GB RAM hätte, landen 64GB (4x16GB) Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3200 oder Crucial Ballistix Sport LT V2 Dual Rank grau DDR4-3200 auf meinem persönlichen Einkaufszettel. Zusätzlich werde ich auch den I9 9900K beschaffen, da er meinen Bedürfnissen am besten gerecht wird. Meine Workloads skalieren ab 10 Kernen nicht mehr sinnvoll und für Spiele sind 8 Kerne mehr als genug. Daher bleibe ich im Intel-Lager.

Nun zu den gewählten Komponenten. Für die Crucial P1 500 GB habe ich mich entschieden, da ich einen schnellen Datenträger für das Betriebssystem, Spiele und Programme haben möchte. Alle weiteren „Nutz“-Daten dürfen gerne im Netzwerk liegen. Das Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 reicht als Netzteil bei meinen Workloads absolut aus, da ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt die Grafikkarte und die CPU gleichzeitig voll belasten werde. Bei dem Gehäuse darf es gerne etwas größer sein. Vor allem die integrierten Lüfter samt Steuerung und die induktive Ladestation des Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black sind eine genauere Betrachtung wert. Das Mainboard soll das MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus werden, da ich wie erwähnt gerne den I9 9900k verbauen möchte. Mit dem B360 Chipsatz ist das leider nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Für die MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC habe ich mich entschieden, da ich in 1080p zocke und mit Programmen arbeite, die besser mit CUDA performen. Sonst wäre ich auch von der MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X nicht abgeneigt gewesen. Den Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 habe ich gewählt, da er genügend Reserven bietet, wenn der PC möglichst leise betrieben werden soll.

Der Vollständigkeit halber habe ich noch Links zu Benchmark-Vergleichen für Euch:
CPU: Please click the green button to continue. - UserBenchmark

GPU: Please click the green button to continue. - UserBenchmark

SSD: Please click the green button to continue. - UserBenchmark

RAM: Please click the green button to continue. - UserBenchmark


Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmer*innen viel Glück.


----------



## Stonehenge79 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ja Moin liebes PCGH-Team

Das ist ja der Wahnsinn!!! Habe dieses Projekt eben durch Zufall (Google Vorschlag) entdeckt! Da konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen, und mache auf diesem Wege also zum 1. mal mit. 

Das ist einfach eine großartige Aktion, da ich ohnehin vorhatte meinen "alten" in den verdienten Ruhestand zu schicken. Besagter ist jetzt schon ziemlich betagt. Abgesehen von der GPU! Da steckt ne RTX 2070 drin. Darum brauche ich dahingehend auch keinen "Ersatz" Allerdings wäre eine neue CPU + Board echt mal von nöten. Aber darum erstmal mein aktuelles Setup:

Gehäuse:      Cooler Master HAF X (Das BeQuiet Dark Base Pro 900 White liegt schon parat für Umbau)
Board:           Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5
CPU:             Aorus RTX 2070 Xtreme
GPU:             Intel i7 4770k
RAM:            2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 1600
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
Festplatte:    Samsung 850 Evo 250GB
HDD:            Hitachi HDS723020BLA642 1TB
Netzteil:        Corsair AX 850

Jetzt wird es aber halt mal Zeit wieder auf einen aktuellen Technikstand zu kommen! Ich liebäugel ja schon lange mit Ryzen. Jetzt mit den 3000ern kann man eigentlich nichts mehr falsch machen! Nur schade, daß ihr keine CPU`s in eurer Liste anbietet. Dahingehend werde ich da noch selbst Hand anlegen müssen. Bin da nur noch nicht ganz sicher wo die Reise hingehen soll. Auf jeden Fall ein Acht-Kerner! Am ehesten wohl den 3700X. Würde diesen auch ohne X nehmen, aber dieser ist wohl nicht existent. Aber wie schon gesagt.....da ist noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen. Hautsache der Rest ist mal gegeben, und mit dem X570 ACE von MSI hätte ich da schonmal ein fantastisches Board! Mehr Board "braucht" man eigentlich auch gar nicht

Nun aber zu mir selbst......ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher PC-Zocker! Konsolen haben sich schon vor sehr langer Zeit aus meinem Leben verabschiedet! Ich bin seit jetzt über 3 Jahren nur noch in einem einzigen Spiel (Sorry....."Alpha") aktiv. Und das ist STAR CITIZEN! In keinem anderen Spiel hab ich sooo viele Stunden verbracht! Das einzige was da noch einigermaßen mithalten kann, ist die Mass Effect Reihe! Und aktuell sehe ich da auch nur eine einzige Alternative, die mich da noch fesseln könnte und wohl auch wird. Und das ist natürlich Cyberpunk 2077

Und genau da liegt das Problem! Ich glaube, so langsam gerät mein System da an seine Grenzen! Graka ist alles gut, aber ganz besonders die CPU und der RAM bereiten mir da große Sorgen für die Zukunft. Hab in Star Citizen unter 4K im Schnitt meine 30FPS und damit kann ich tatsächlich noch gut leben. Allerdings wird alles ja noch anspruchsvoller und zum eine wäre mehr natürlich noch besser und zum anderen möchte ich keineswegs weniger haben. Darum werde ich so oder so nicht um ein Upgrade drumrum kommen! Da kommt eure Aktion natürlich genau zur richtigen Zeit Es würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen meinen Rechner mit eurer Hilfe zukunftssicherer zu machen

Hier demnach meine Wunschkomponenten:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Max330 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rÃ¼stet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team und Leser,

seit meiner letzten Bewerbung hat sich meine Konfiguration kaum verändert, obwohl ich eigentlich jedes Jahr etwas aufrüste;
Leider macht mein Goldesel dieses Jahr nicht so ganz mit und deshalb nutze ich die Gelegenheit hier mal:

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Gehäuse:           Be Quiet! Silent Base 600
Netzteil:            Be Quiet! Pure Power 10 500W CM
Lüfter:                Be Quiet! Pure Wings 2 (2x120mm&3x140mm)
CPU Kühler:    Be Quiet! Dark Rock 4
Motherboard: MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
GPU:                    MSI Geforce GTX 1070Ti Gaming 8G
CPU:                    AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
RAM:                   Ballistix Sport LT 16 GB DDR4
Monitor:            OMEN 25 Full HD 144Hz Monitor
SSD1:                  256GB Samsung 850 EVO SSD
SSD2:                  259GB Samsung 950 EVO SSD 
SSD3:                  1TB Samsung 860 EVO SSD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt wird sich der ein oder andere denken: "Aber das is doch eine durchaus spielbare Konfiguration! xD"
Und ich sage: "Das stimmt durchaus xD"
Und dann kam NVIDIA...
mit einer neuen Grafikkarten Generation...
Raytracing...
und WQHD Gaming wird sogar mit Raytracing immer besser spielbar.
Ich habe schon für Freunde einige RTX Karten in ihre Rechner verbaut und war immer direkt neidisch und
beeindruckt zu gleich. 

Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich mir einen 144Hz Monitor gekauft und bereue es heute, da
ich mich schon an diese hohen FPS gewöhnt habe und anfange mich schon beim Fernsehen über mangelnde Bildflut 
zu beschweren... (Auch mal eine kleine Anregung für ein Thema bei PCGH  )
Daher würde ich gerne von dem Geld meiner aktuellen Graka einen  WQHD Monitor kaufen mit maximal 75 FPS um wieder schärfe
und die Gewöhnung an niedrigere FPS in mein Leben zu bringen xD.

Zudem benutze ich meinen PC auch  ab und zu für meine Arbeit (Simulationen von SPS Programmen)
hierfür wären ein paar mehr Gig´s im RAM sehr wünschenswert...

Bei der Graka ist natürlich ein neues Netzteil fällig...

Achja...

und dann wäre da noch dieser eine Lüfter, den ich nicht angeschlossen habe, da der mir mal runtergefallen ist und deswegen nervig ertönt xD

Hier also meine Wunschkonfiguration:

Gehäuse:           Be Quiet! Silent Base 600
Netzteil:            Be Quiet! Pure Power 11 600W CM
Lüfter:                Be Quiet! Pure Wings 2 (2x120mm&3x140mm)
CPU Kühler:    Be Quiet! Dark Rock 4
Motherboard: MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
GPU:                    MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio
CPU:                    AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
RAM:                   Ballistix Sport LT 4x8GB DDR4 - 3200
Monitor:            27 Zoll WQHD mit maximal 75HZ (Eigene Anschaffung)
SSD1:                  256GB Samsung 850 EVO SSD
SSD2:                  259GB Samsung 950 EVO SSD 
SSD3:                  1TB Samsung 860 EVO SSD

Ausgewählte Produkte:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Gruß 
Max


----------



## Maverik5124 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich lese schon sehr lange die PCGH Artikel und bin immer sehr glücklich über eure ausführlichen Tests, in denen ich auch bei Fragen zu manchen unüblichen Aspekten fündig werde. Bisher habe ich mich noch nicht aktiv in dem Forum beteiligt, aber schon diverse Threads verfolgt, und auch die eine oder andere Lösung zu einem aktuellen Problem gefunden. Mit der Pimp my PC Aktion ist das jetzt der perfekte Einstieg für mich. 

Als Student ist es natürlich durch das nicht gerade üppige Budget nicht so einfach einen leistungsstarken PC zu bauen, weswegen ich ihn mir über das gesamte letzte Jahr zusammengestückelt habe, immer wenn es die Komponenten gerade zu einem besonders guten Preis zu haben gab. Teilweise sind auch noch alte Komponenten aus meinem alten PC verbaut:

AMD Ryzen 7 2700x
Asus Prime x470 Pro
G.Skill Aegis 2x8gb 3000MHz
Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX 580
1,5TB SSD zusammengestückelt aus: Crucial m500 240gb (nicht zu verwechseln mit der aktuellen mx500. Diese hier reizt noch nicht einmal die SATA Schnittstelle aus), Samsung OEM m.2 SATA 250gb und meinem Neuzugang, der Samsung 860 EVO 1TB
Corsair HX750i
Fractal Design Define R6
Noctua NH-D14

Im Anhang findet ihr noch ein paar Bilder von meinem PC. Die SSDs sind elegant hinter dem Motherboard Tray versteckt. Bei dem Kabelmanagement ist definitiv noch Verbesserungspotential vorhanden. Vor allem stört mich der zweite PCIe Stromstecker, der lose herunterhängt, da meine RX 580 nur einen davon benötigt. Das wird sich mit ein bisschen Glück jetzt aber ja ändern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu den Upgrades, die ich mir ausgesucht habe, habe ich mir folgendes überlegt:


MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio

Vor einiger Zeit konnte ich einen ultrawide 21:9 Monitor mit 3440x1440 für einen unglaublich guten Preis ergattern. Der Monitor hat auch meine Lust auf Spiele neu entflammt, weil sie damit zu einem ganz neuen Erlebnis werden. Ungespielte Spiele in meiner Steam Bibliothek erwachen dadurch zu einem neuen Leben. Durch diesen Monitor hinkt jetzt allerdings meine Grafikkarte (RX 580) doch ziemlich hinterher, und ich muss bei den Einstellungen deutliche Kompromisse eingehen.
Aktuell habe ich mich in The Witcher 3 verliebt und spiele es mit Begeisterung. Leider muss ich mich zwischen einer niedrigeren Auflösung oder ungefähr 40-45 fps entscheiden, da nur mit den Einstellungen runter zu gehen nicht ausreicht, um die 60 fps halten zu können. Dadurch, dass ich von The Witcher 3 so gefesselt bin, freue ich mich natürlich auch auf Cyberpunk 2077, bei dem meine Grafikkarte aber auf jeden Fall nichtmehr mitmachen wird.
Dieselben Schwierigkeiten mit den Einstellungen bzw der Auflösung treten auch bei Ghost Recon Wildlands auf, welches ich mit meinem Mitbewoher im co-op durchspiele. Darauf soll dann auch das neue Breakpoint folgen, wo ich schon in der Beta gemerkt habe, dass hierfür dringend eine neue Grafikkarte her muss.
Mit der MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio wäre ich für aktuelle und auch für die zukünftigen Spiele mehr als gerüstet, und mein Prozessor sollte keinen allzu großen Flaschenhals darstellen (und ist für die aktuelle RX 580 ziemlich überdimensioniert), weswegen meine Wahl auf die RTX 2080 gefallen ist. Für den Prozessor besteht ja auch noch Upgradepotential, wenn die ersten Ryzen 3900x gebraucht zu guten Preisen auftauchen.
Desweiteren habe ich meinen PC auf absolute Stille im Leerlauf und möglichst geringe Lautstärke unter Last optimiert. Meine Grafikkarte ist unter Last die Komponente, die am lautesten ist. Hier würde die RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio definitiv auch bei mir punkten können. Seit ich den Pimp my PC Artikel gelesen habe träume ich schon etwas, und habe mir diverse Testberichte zu der Karte durchgelesen. Sie scheint echt die beste Wahl für eine RTX 2080 super zu sein, und begeistert mich jetzt schon.
Seit ich 12 Jahre alt bin, baue ich mir meine eigenen PCs. Bisher war ich was Grafikkarten angeht aber leider immer eine Generation hinterher, oder habe mich nur bei den Budget bis Mid-end Karten bewegt. Eine der leistungsstärksten Karten auf dem Markt zu besitzen und die Spiele in bester Qualität genießen zu können wäre echt ein Traum.


Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)

Hier fiel mir die Entscheidung nicht leicht, und ich habe lange geschwankt zwischen der großen MX500 2 TB und 32 GiB RAM. Durch die große SSD könnte ich meine beiden kleinen ersetzen, und meine Speicherstruktur damit deutlich vereinfachen. Außerdem würde ich die beiden kleinen SSDs meinem Mitbewohner vermachen, der sich immer noch mit einer alten Festplatte rumschlägt, die auch schon die eine oder andere Macke hat. Den Browser zu öffnen dauert teilweise mehr als eine Minute, und das ist definitiv kein Zustand. Der Rest von seinem PC ist aber durchaus brauchbar, weswegen die SSD echt ein großes Upgrade wäre.
Aufgrund der Lautstärke ist aus meinem PC die Festplatte verbannt worden. Selbst mit Gummientkoppelung und meinem schallgedämmten Gehäuse war sie noch deutlich zu hören. Jetzt dient die Platte als Backup in einem externen Gehäuse.

Ich bin auch gespannt auf eure Ratschläge und Hinweise, ob ich mich vielleicht doch für die 32GiB RAM entscheiden sollte. Aktuell sind 16GiB genug. Es wäre dann die Frage was zuerst kommt: Entweder, dass 16GiB RAM zu wenig werden, oder dass ich die Plattform wegen eines Prozessorupgrades wechseln muss. 


3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm)

Ich denke, dass diese Wahl relativ selbsterklärend ist. Mit den Silent Wings 3 in 140mm kann ich den Fractal Lüfter, der aktuell noch verbaut ist ersetzen, und vielleicht sogar noch das eine oder andere Grad Temperatur rausholen, bei extrem leisem Betrieb, der mir wichtig ist.



Hier nochmal meine gewählten Komponenten zusammengefasst:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Über die Chance dieses ziemlich große Upgrade erleben zu dürfen, würde ich mich unglaublich freuen! Natürlich würde ich auch einen ausführlichen Bericht über meine Erfahrungen mit den neuen Komponenten schreiben, und auch den einen oder anderen Benchmark machen, auch wenn ein Vergleich der alten RX 580 und der RTX 2080 Super ziemlich unfair werden dürfte. Vielleicht wäre das ganze trotzdem spannend für den einen oder anderen, der ein ähnliches Setup hat wie ich. Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank, dass Ihr diese coole Aktion auf die Beine stellt!


----------



## Arelionis (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,
ich dachte ich versuche es auch mal mit der Aktion von diesem Jahr.  Erstmal gesagt finde ich die Idee der Aktion wirklich super.  Da es manchen Leuten die ihren Pc verbessern wollen eine Chance gibt dies leichter zu tun.  Ich finde es sehr schön zu sehen wie viel Mühe viele Menschen sich hier im Forum die Mühe machen und Ihre Beiträge schön gestalten und die dasselbe Hobby teilen wie man selbst. Nach dem lesen der anderen Beiträge habe ich außerdem schon viele verdammt schöne Teilelisten und Setups gesehen, bei denen ich staunen musste wie auch "Patchwork-Systeme" wie ich sie mal liebevoll bezeichnen möchte. Ich würde meinen Pc in die letztere Kategorie packen. Angefangen hat es bei mir mit einem Pc den ich zusammen mit meinem Großonkel gebaut habe als ich 8 Jahre alt war, er hatte damals eine PC Werkstatt. Seit dem habe ich das als Hobby übernommen.  Mein Pc war trotzdem immer ziemlich chaotischer Haufen. Habe immer mal da ein Teil gekauft und ausgewechselt und nie wirklich mir mal einen Komplett Pc gebaut. Wahrscheinlich weil ich immer irgendwo schrauben wollte. Mein Computer war immer schon mein Begleiter egal ob es Spiele waren, mein Versuch einen YT Kanal zu machen damals, die ersten Versuche der Musik Produktion mit Ableton oder als Digital Artist mit Photoshop und Grafiktablet. Nach einem langen stressigen Tag oder nach einer vollen Woche waren diese Hobbys immer eine Bastion der Ruhe und ein Ort für mich. Jetzt gerade wo ich mit meinem Studium als Medieningenieur angefangen habe und auch viel mit Computern und Programmieren zu tun habe ist mir bewusst geworden wie lange die Reise schon war bis jetzt. Natürlich ist es klar das auf meinem Weg mich viele Menschen, Freunde und Ereignisse geprägt haben, trotzdem kann ich nicht leugnen das mein Computer mich immer begleitet hat und bis heute eines meiner liebsten Hobbys ist. So ich denke mal ich bin ziemlich abgeschweift und habe wahrscheinlich die meisten Leute nach den ersten Zeilen vergrault. Das ist nicht weiter schlimm da es gut getan hat mal meine Begeisterung zum Ausdruck zu bringen. Oft gibt es viele Vorurteile gegenüber Leuten die sagen das sie viel mit Computern zu tun haben, ich kann offen dazu stehen und ich bin Stolz es mein Hobby nennen zu dürfen.  Jetzt aber endlich zum Hauptteil des Beitrages.

Mein aktuelles System:
Gehäuse: be quiet pure base 600
Netzteil: Thermaltake TR2 S 500W
Mainboard: ASRock H97 Pro 4
Ram: 2xKingston HyperX 8Gb DDR3 
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA Geforce GTX 960
Speicher: 2xHDD 1TB
                     1xSSD 64Gb

Meine Liste an Teilen die ich mir wünschen würde:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 55 (6 Punkte übrig)

Vor gut 2 Tagen habe ich mir noch eine Grafikkarte (8GB ASRock Radeon RX Vega 56 Phantom) bestellt und plane noch einen Ryzen 5 oder 7 Prozessor mir anzuschaffen.

Ich danke jedem der sich den ganzen Beitrag durchgelesen hat und wünsche jedem Teilnehmer viel Erfolg.

PS: Musste den Beitrag nochmal bearbeiten da ich das Bild vergessen hatte und man sieht das ich nicht der Beste mit Kabelmanagement bin.


----------



## Zierrocool (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey liebes PCGH-Team,
Ich find es sooo super das ihr solche Aktionen startet..und hiermit möchte ich einfach meine Chance mal nutzen 
als Papa sitzt die Geld Priorität, natürlich bei meiner Tochter..
aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen  

Hier meine vergeben 55P :

Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)     Speicher brauch man immer  
Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)  Meine olle kammele fiebt schon 
3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)  damit alles auch Luft bekommt 
MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)   was soll man dazu noch sagen *in love 

Mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus :

AMD Ryzen 5 2600 Six-Core Processor, 3850 MHz, 6 Kern(e), 12 logische(r) Prozessor(en)
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Tower Kühler ( Noch von meinen alten FX8350 Prozessor )
Asus Prime B450M-K AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 mATX Retail
Betriebsystem	Microsoft Windows 10 Home
16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1060 OC WindForce 2X, 6144 MB GDDR5
128GB ADATA SSD M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 32Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC (ASX7000NPC-128GT-C)
1000GB Seagate BarraCuda ST1000DM010 64MB 
Cooltek 600045440 MT-03, Micro-ATX Mini-Tower
Befeuert wird das alles von einem uralten 420W Jersey ATX CP4-420 V.2.0

Würde mich riesig darüber Freuen einer der 6 Glücklichen zu sein und euch dann meine Einbaubilder und Eindrücke zu schicken und zu schreiben .

Mfg Daniel 
ps.: geiles Team


----------



## Nerd12 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,

erstmal vielen Dank für die coole Aktion! 
Die Hardware, die zur Auswahl steht, kommt mir sehr gelegen. Denn die Hardware ermöglicht es mir, meinen sehr in die Jahre gekommenes System eine Generalüberholung zu verpassen. 
Durch die eventuell neue Grafikkarte kann ich Geld sparen und dies in eine neue CPU investieren. Dann kann ich mein alten AMD A10-7800 in Rente schicken und mir einen Intel i7-8700K ins System einbauen.

Deswegen sieht meine Wunsch-Konfiguration wie folgt aus:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein jetziges System (Ist ein Rechner von der Stange, leider):

CPU: AMD A10-7800
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 970 Jetstream 4 GB
Mainboard: Medion D3F3-EM
RAM: Kingston HyperX DDR3-1866 MHz 8*GB
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 265 GB
HDD: Toshiba DT01ACA200   2 TB
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Gehäuse: Antec GX505 

Wie man sehen kann, ist das System ganz schön alt und mittlerweile hat es große Probleme beim Spielen. Zudem muss ich die Grafik-Details ziemlich herunterschrauben, um flüssig spielen zu können. 
Wie oben schon beschrieben, bietet die zur Auswahlstehende Hardware mir die Möglichkeit mein System komplett zu überholen. Durch eine neue Grafikkarte spare ich mir das Geld, was ich wiederum in eine neue CPU investieren kann.
Somit stellt das System dann auch kein Flaschenhals mehr dar. 

Zum Schluss möchte ich mich nochmal bedanken, dass ihr für uns eine so coole Aktion macht!


----------



## ApexPathfinder (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich spiele momentan noch auf einer PS4, habe mir aber letztens einen 144HZ WQHD-Monitor angeschafft, weil er einfach unschlagbar günstig war. Das schafft die PS4 aber natürlich nicht (genauso wenig die Pro). Dazu kommt, dass ich mir ohnehin einen neuen Desktop-PC anschaffen wollte, den ich dann auch gleich mit Gaming kombinieren wollte. 

Daher hier meine Config:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
Case: Dark Base 700 (gefällt mir vom Design her deutlich besser als die gegebenen und ist immer noch leise, sehr wichtig!)

Bevor ich hiervon gewusst habe, habe ich mich viel über mögliche Konfigurationen informiert.

Eigene Konfiguration:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-3000 2x8GB
SSD: Crucial MX500 1TB
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power 11 600W
Case: Dark Base 700 (plus 1x Silent Wings 3 140mm)
MainBoard: GigaByte B450 Aorus Elite 
CPU: Ryzen 5 2600 (standard-Kühler)
GPU: Asus Strix RX Vega56 (oder alternativ eine 5700er, Budgetfrage)

Ich freue mich extrem hier gewinnen zu können. Danke für diese Chance!
Allen anderen wünsche ich noch viel Glück!


----------



## Fafafin (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Freunde des PC-Selbstbaus und der ultimativen Fachzeitschrift dazu,
auch ich bewerbe mich hiermit für die "Pimp my PC 2019" Aktion.
Es ist bereits meine dritte Teilnahme, aber bisher habe ich euch leider nicht überzeugen können. Vielleicht habe ich dieses Mal mehr Glück. Los geht’s!

*Meine PC-Historie*
Mein Einstieg in die Computer-Ära war 1992 ein Amiga 500 mit Speichererweiterung auf 1,8 MB Arbeitsspeicher und einem zweiten Diskettenlaufwerk zum Anschluss an einen analogen Fernseher. Seufz, das waren noch Zeiten! Bald darauf kaufte ich mir den ersten PC, einen AMD DX4/100, einer ELSA WINNER 2000AVI und einer GRAVIS Ultrasound Max. Für eine schnelle Festplatte sorgte ein TEKRAM Cache-Controller mit 4MB RAM, der alle UDMA33-Konkurrenten in den Schatten stellte. Als Betriebssystem war damals DOS 6.2 und Windows 3.1 installiert. Danach hatte ich einen Pentium 700 MHz Fertig-PC als Notlösung mit Windows XP.
Nach diesem kurzen Anfall von Nostalgie will ich nun zurück zum Thema kommen: Seit Anfang 2014 habe ich meinen ersten selbstgebauten PC mit einem i5-3470, 8GB RAM und einer HIS Radeon 5770 1GB. Die CPU habe ich aber zwischenzeitlich gegen einen gebrauchten i7-3770K getauscht, um ein bisschen an der Taktschraube drehen zu können. Eine Palit GTX 1050Ti KalmX hat die ursprüngliche Radeon Grafikkarte abgelöst. Der RAM wurde aufgestockt. Auch bei SSD und HDD gab es bis heute Änderungen und Nachrüstungen.

*Welche Spiele und Programme nutze ich?*
Ich spiele am liebsten Simulationen und Strategiespiele und zum Ausgleich den einen oder anderen älteren Action-Titel. Ich mache auch noch Videoschnitt und Konvertierungen mit dem PC.

*Meine Ausgangssituation:*
CPU: i7-3770K@4,2Ghz
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-G41
RAM: 4x 8GiB G.SKILL DDR3-2400@1600MHz
GPU: Palit GeForce GTX 1050Ti KalmX 4GiB GDDR5
SSD: Crucial m4 256 GB/Crucial MX500 500GB
HDD: WD Red 3TB@Vibe-Fixer@Shoggy-Sandwich
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Genesis mit Wingboost2 (140mm) und Eloop B12-1 (120mm)
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power E9 450W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition
Gehäuselüfter: Eloop B14-2 (140mm)
Monitor: Medion MD30999 silber, 19" TN-Panel, 1600x900, 60Hz, Schnittstelle VGA (1050Ti über DeLock 65439 DisplayPort/VGA-Adapter angeschlossen)
sonstiges: PCI-Schnittstellenkarte Firewire (Dawicontrol), PCIe x1-Schnittstellenkarte USB3 (SilverStone)

*Bewertung meines aktuellen PCs*
  Mein PC ist technisch gesehen ein bisschen veraltet, aber Wärmeentwicklung und Lautstärke habe ich ganz gut im Griff. Mein Prozessor ist für Internet und Office oder mal ein Spiel zwischendurch wirklich absolut ausreichend. Auch für die meisten Spiele ist er noch kein Flaschenhals, da meine Grafikkarte limitiert. Der 3770K ist aktuell im vertretbaren Sweetspot aus Leistung, Abwärme und Lautstärke. Es sind bis zu 4,4 GHz möglich, aber mit knapp 1,4V ist der Hitzkopf dann schon problematisch. Der Wärmeleitdreck von Intel ist hier das Problem und für das Köpfen fehlt mir der Mut. Daher habe ich mich auf 4,2 GHz festgelegt und dafür leisere Lüfter eingesetzt. Die 1050Ti war mit 150€ im damals verfügbaren Budget und ist für die momentane Pixelanzahl bei mittleren bis hohen Details in Ordnung. Aber Zukunft sieht natürlich anders aus. Der Monitor ist ein alt gedienter Kamerad und war damals am Pentium III, als viele noch Röhrenmonitore benutzten, ein tolles, bezahlbares Gerät und mein Einstieg in die Ära der TFT-Flachbildschirme. Jetzt, viele Jahre später, ist nur noch toll, dass er so lange durchgehalten hat. Die Farben des frühen TN-Panels sind nach heutigen Maßstäben blass, das Bild stark vom Blickwinkel abhängig und eine Bildschirmdiagonale von 19“ einfach zu klein. Die Auflösung von 1440x900 im 16:10-Format ist in einer Zeit, wo man über 4K oder WQHD oder 144Hz spricht, einfach nicht mehr ausreichend. Eine Erneuerung von Monitor, Grafikkarte und Windows sind wirklich dringend notwendig. Der USB3-Controller auf dem Mainboard ist defekt, daher habe ich vor etwa 3 Jahren eine Schnittstellenkarte nachgerüstet. 

*Einschätzung meines zukünftigen Bedarfs*
  Ein neuer Monitor muss her! Das habe ich zu lange vor mir hergeschoben. Da ich keine Fotobearbeitung mache, würde mir ein aktuelles Display der Größe 23“ bis 25“ ausreichen. 
Die zukünftige Grafikkarte soll den neuen Monitor ausreichend „befeuern“ können und über 8GiB RAM verfügen. Natürlich habe ich das aktuelle Tutorial von Thilo gelesen und meine 1050Ti ist in Sachen Effizienz ganz weit vorne. Daher ist auch ein weinendes Auge dabei, wenn ich sie jetzt durch eine andere, hoffentlich annähernd so effektive, Grafikkarte ersetzen möchte.
Für Dreiviertel der Programme und Spiele, die ich tagtäglich benutze, ist meine CPU gerade noch ausreichend. Aber ich habe während der diesjährigen Gamescom 5 Tage lang am neuen Anno 1800 geschnuppert und leider feststellen müssen, dass mit dem Fast-Vollausbau der 2. Insel das Ganze bereits zäh wurde. Die CPU war am Anschlag. Und da die Tendenz eindeutig in Richtung Mehrkernunterstützung geht, sind 6 oder 8 Kerne in der nahen Zukunft das Optimum. Daher möchte ich meinem PC gern ein Ryzen-Upgrade zukommen lassen.

*Meine Wunschkomponenten:
*  RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)
*
Mein Aufrüstplan
*Als neue CPU werde ich den Ryzen 5-3600 kaufen, als Betriebssystem kommt Windows10 neu.
Last but not least wird ein neuer Monitor FullHD mit 144Hz angeschafft. 
Weiterhin verwendet werden das Gehäuse, die vorhandenen SSDs und HDD und das DVD-Laufwerk.
Der CPU-Kühler ist leider nicht auf AM4 umrüstbar und muss daher ersetzt werden. Mit der leistungsstärkeren Grafikkarte wird zukünftig mehr Wärme aus dem Gehäuse abzuführen sein. Hierfür habe ich noch 140mm Gehäuselüfter liegen, die ebenfalls zum Einsatz kommen werden. 

Damit sieht die neue Konfiguration wie folgt aus:
CPU: Ryzen 5-3600 
Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
GPU: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial m4 256 GB/Crucial MX500 500GB (vorh.)
HDD: WD Red 3TB@Vibe-Fixer@Shoggy-Sandwich (vorh.)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition (vorh.)
Gehäuselüfter: 3x WingBoost2 140mm (vorh.)
sonstiges: PCI-Schnittstellenkarte Firewire (Dawicontrol), PCIe x1-Schnittstellenkarte USB3 (SilverStone) (vorh.)

Den Umbau würde ich Schritt für Schritt mit Fotos dokumentieren und einen leistungsmäßigen Vergleich zwischen alt und neu anfertigen. 

Allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!
Fafafin


----------



## artk1x (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey, 

Nachdem ich den letzten Contest völlig verpasst habe, trotz Toller News Feeds auf dem Handy, hier meine Bewerbung!

Ausgewählt habe ich folgende Komponenten: 
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1660 Ti Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bei SSD und Grafikkarte habe ich abstriche zugunsten des Einmaligen Gehäuses gemacht! Grafikleistung ist für mich Ohnehin nicht allzu relevant, da ich momentan Absolut auf dem WoW Classic Film bin.
Nichtsdestotrotz schafft mein Aktuelles System es, bei eben diesem Spiel die FPS zu verlieren. Allerdings auch kein Wunder bei diesen Komponenten!: 

Amd Phenom II x4 955
Asus M4A87TD EVO mit superschnellem AMD 870 Chipset
16gb DDR3 Ram 2133er Corsair Vengeance
MSI GTX 970 "4" GB
Noname 256gb SSD
Corsair RMX650
Mein Gehäuse hat auch die Besten Tage hinter sich. Raidmaxx Ninja. Leider nurnoch halb vorhanden. Eben ins alter gekommen und nach Umzügen immer mehr gelitten. 

Zusätzlich zum Gewinn würde ich mir einen Ryzen 5 3600 Gönnen und eine Kopie von Win 10 sowie eine Samsung 970pro nvme

In dem absolut Schickem gehäuse würde ich mich dann mit der Zeit um eine Custom Wakü kümmern!


In diesem Sinne! Fotos Editier ich zuhause ein!


----------



## DonBalerson (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Upgradewünsche:
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Hardware:

Intel Core i7 8700 Sockel 1151
HP GTX 1080
HP Mainboard Modell 8437
HP RAM 16 GB (2x8 GB)
Speicher: 
1. M2 SSD 120 GB
2. 2 TB HDD
3. 500 GB HDD
4. 120 GB SSD
Wasserkühlung Cooler Master Seidon 120V V3 Plus
HP Omen Gehäuse
HP Netzteil ca. 450W

Ich besitze einen HP Omen 880-106ng, gekauft 06.02.2018. Aufgerüstet wurde direkt beim Kauf eine Wasserkühlung von Cooler Master, Modell Seidon 120V V3 Plus sowie weitere Lüfter und eine zusätzliche SSD für GTA 5 und eine gebrauchte 500GB HDD.


Die Leistung der eingebauten GTX 1080 von HP kommt leider nicht an die "normalen" GTX 1080 ran und ich möchte diese gerne tauschen. Auch das Mainboard ist eine HP Eigenproduktion die KEINERLEI Einstellungen zulässt, keine Lüftersteuerung, keine RAM oder CPU oder GPU Einstellungen, einfach nichts außer die Bootreihenfolge...

Die SSD würde ich zusätzlich einbauen, dafür könnte ich die gebrauchte 500 GB HDD entsorgen.

Lüfter waren keine teuren sind dem entsprechend recht laut und nicht steuerbar.

Das eingebaute Netzteil von HP hat nur 450 Watt, das sollte bei einem Grafikkartenupgrade auch getauscht werden.

Das Gehäuse ist von Omen, auf den ersten Blick wirklich ein schönes Design, auf dem zweiten Blick ins Gehäuse mit das schlechteste in Sachen Luftversorgung was ich je gesehen habe...Deshalb tauschen damit die Hardware Luft bekommt.

Wir bauen nächstes Jahr unser Haus, also keinerlei Geld übrig für einen neue PC Teile. Was ich mir aber kaufen möchte, wäre ein neuer Bildschirm fürs Gaming, nicht wie jetzt nen 80€ 24 Zoll Acer von ebay^^

Ich hoffe das Beste wünsche aber auch allen anderen viel Glück, tolle Aktion, weiter so!

Lg Andy


----------



## JukeS (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Zuerst danke an PCGH das sie so eine Aktion machen und an die Firmen die dabei mitmachen. Momentan spiele ich eigentlich auf einem gar nicht so schlechten Rechner. Jedoch macht er überall Probleme wo er kann und ich benutze einfach nur Hardware die anscheinend mit allem inkompatibel ist. Daher meine Config um diese Probleme zu lösen:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig

Meine jetzige Maschine:

CPU: Ryzen 2600
Grafikkarte: Sapphire RX590 Nitro+
RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR4 4x4GB (jedoch auf 2400Mhz statt 3000 wegen Ryzen Ram Problemen)
Mobo: MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
PSU: Pure Power 9 500W
Gehäuse: Phanteks P350X
SSHD: Seagate 1Tb
SSD 1: OCZ Trion 120GB
SSD2: Western Digital Green 240GB

Das System ist zwar nicht alt oder sehr langsam aber wenn alle paar Minuten ein Absturz erfolgt macht das spielen leider überhaupt keinen Spaß.


----------



## Kansaz1 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Moin,

ich zocke derzeit auf einem Laptop 2 Jahre alt mit zwei Monitoren zusätzlich + Maus und Tastatur..... 
Ich wollte schon immer wieder ein PC zusammen basteln, aber leider fehlt wie immer die Kohle dafür. (Junger Familien-Vater mit 2 Kindern)
Ich nutze einfach mal diese Chance 
Als Prozessor steuere ich den  AMD Ryzen 7 3800X Prozessor hinzu.
Dazu ich habe nie wirklich was gewonnen, außer an Erfahrung 

Hier meine Wunsch Ausstattung 

-Mainboard- MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi                                                     10 Punkte 
-Grafikkarte- MSI Radeon RX 5700 GAming X                                                        20 Punkte 
-Arbeitsspeicher- Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2x8 GB DDR4-3200           5 Punkte 
-Speicher- Crucial BX500 960 GB                                                                                  5 Punkte                           
-Netzteil- Be Quiet Power 11 CM 600 Watt                                                             4 Punkte 
-Kühler- Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2                                                                                  2 Punkte 
-Lüfter- 3× Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm)                        3 Punkte 
-Gehäuse-Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Oragen                                           6 Punkte 
__________________________________________________________________________________________
                                                                                                                                                       55 Punkte 


Danke für Aktion ich wünsche allen anderen Viel Glück 

Grüße Kansi


----------



## Pottsmoker (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ein herzliches Hallo an Alle,


Ich leite ein kleines Unternehmen und habe für einen Kunden ein neues Projekt angenommen. Intern sprechen wir von dem Projekt „Gameunication“. 


In der gemeinsamen Zusammenarbeit lege ich großen Wert auf Diversität. Für dieses Projekt setze ich einen langjährigen Kollegen, ich nenne ihn X5650, und den Kollegen Vega 64, seit zwei Jahren in meiner Unternehmung, ein. X5650 ist durch seine lange Betriebszugehörigkeit sehr erfahren bei solchen Großprojekten. Er arbeitet überaus gewissenhaft und routiniert seine Aufgaben ab. Übergeordnete Prozesse leitet er ordnungsgemäß an die notwendigen Hierarchien weiter. Betriebsbezogene Anreizsysteme steigerten die Leistung von X5650 zusätzlich. Sein junger Teamkollege Vega 64 geht an neue Projekte immer hochmotiviert zur Sache. Er bearbeitet jeden Pixel mit hoher Präzision und hat dabei noch genügend Energie höhere Auflösungen spielend umzusetzen. Beide Kollegen verdienen mein vollstes Vertrauen.


Bedauerlicherweise stelle ich vermehrt Kommunikationsstörungen innerhalb des Teams fest. X5650 redet in letzter Zeit sehr leise und unverständlich. Vega 64 muss hoch konzentriert zuhören, damit er die Anliegen von X5650 genau versteht. Rückfragen von Vega 64 kann X5650 nur noch zeitverzögert beantworten. Immer öfters beobachte ich Vega 64, wie er vor Langeweile auf seinem Platz sitzt und stillschweigend auf eine Antwort von X5650 wartet. Seine Motivation leidet sehr darunter. Vega 64 will das Projekt vorantreiben - wird aber durch X5650 „gebremst“. Zu meinem Bedauern äußerte sich X5650 mir gegenüber, vorzeitig in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand zu gehen. Für mich ist es Zeit zu handeln. Das Projekt befindet sich in der Abschlussphase. Je mehr Zeit ich verliere, desto höhere FPS-Einbrüche muss ich in meinen Büchern verzeichnen.


Ich muss investieren - sonst verliere ich den Kunden. Mein Headhunter hat im Vorfeld den Markt überprüft und mir eine wirklich qualifizierte Alternative für X5650 genannt. Die Dame heißt 3900X. Auf mich macht Sie einen wirklich sympathischen Eindruck. Sie ist in der Lage prozessorientiert vielfältige Aufgaben gleichzeitig zu erledigen und versteht sich in der Zusammenarbeit mit jungen Mitarbeitern. 3900X strahlt eine wahnsinnige Energie aus - ich bin mir sicher, dass Vega 64 und sie sehr gut zusammenarbeiten werden. Ich möchte 3900X unbedingt in meinem Team.


Doch damit nicht genug. Um den Erfolg des Projektes zu garantieren, werde ich die beiden Kollegen in einen neuen Bürokomplex (DARK BASE PRO 900, rev 2) einquartieren. Mit dem Umzug in das neue Büro verspreche ich mir eine noch bessere Versorgung mit Frischwasser - zur täglichen Erfrischung des Projektteams - der Platz reicht dafür. Die Büroausstattung ist selbstverständlich „State of the Art“ (MSI MEG X570 Ace) - die Nutzungsmöglichkeiten der einzigartigen Schnittstellen sind unersetzlich für das Projekt. Für die neue Kollegin 3900X werde ich eigens ein schnelles Archiv einrichten lassen (970 PRO NVMe M.2 SSD). Für die wichtigen Kundendokumente miete ich zusätzlich ein großes Lager an (Crucial MX500 2 TB).


Das Büro für die Kollegen würde ich in dieser Form gestalten:


Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte) 
Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)


Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)


Aus dem alten Büro werden die folgenden Dinge übernommen:


1 x Chieftec CA-01B-B-SL-OP Mesh-Big - wird gespendet
*1 x Seasonic X-Series X-760 - Umzug in den neuen Bürokomplex*
1 x ASUS P6T Deluxe - wird gespendet
1 x Intel Xeon Processor X5650 - wird gespendet
6 x 2 GB Corsair Dominator - DDR3 (1600) - wird gespendet
*1 x Radeon™ RX Vega64 8G HBM2 - wird an der Seite von 3900X hoch motiviert seine Arbeit fortsetzen.*
1 x SSD 840 EVO 120GB - wird gespendet
*1 x SSD 850 EVO 500 GB - wird dem Team als weiteres Archiv bereitgestellt*
*1 x Hitachi Hard Drive 1000GB - wird dem Team als weiteres Archiv bereitgestellt*
1 x Western Digital 1000GB - wird gespendet
*1 x CD-Rom Laufwerk - Umzug in den neuen Bürokomplex*
*1 x Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium - wird getauscht in Sound Blaster AE-7*
1 x Netzwerkkarte Killer Xeno Pro - wird gespendet
*1 x Monitor Asus VE246 (1080P) - Umzug in den neuen Bürokomplex*


Der Frischwasserlieferant (WAKÜ) wird beibehalten und zusätzliche Erfrischungsgetränkeautomaten (Radiatoren) angeschafft. 


Unter diesen guten Bedingungen kann das Kundenprojekt nur positiv verlaufen und mir die erhofften FPS verschaffen.


Allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg 


Beste Grüße


Pottsmoker*R.I.P*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pierrerocky (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Super Aktion.
Ich freue mir.

Mein aktueller Rechner reicht aktuell wirklich nur noch zum rechnen.
Mein aktueller Gaming PC hat den Namen eigentlich schon gar nicht mehr verdient.

Dieses Jahr wollte ich eigentlich schon aufrüsten , allerdings ist das liebe Kind auf dem weg und das liebe Geld geht gerade in die Renovierung.

Meine Upgradewünsche:

SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Hardware:

CPU: AMD FX 8350 (OC)
Grafikkarte: GTX 960 (2GB)
RAM: G.Skill 4x4 GB DDR3
Mainboard: ASRock 990FX Killer
Netzteil: Enermax
Gehäuse: COOLER MASTER HAF XB EVO
SSD: 240GB Crucial  
HDD: 3TB WD Blue
Monitor: ASUS ROG PG27V


Mainboard, CPU und Arbeitsspeicher stehen zu Weihnachten an , sofern meine Finanzministerin mir die Freigabe erteilt. Ryzen wäre meine Traumwahl.
Ein Paar Spiele in WQHD zu spielen wäre ein Traum. Aktuell ist die Grafikkarte der Flaschenhals. Zukünftig hoffentlich die CPU.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Pierre


----------



## molli123 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuell habe ich ein Fractal R5 mit einem Corsair CX500 Netzteil. Darin ein Supermicro Board mit X11SSH-F und 16GB RAM. Die CPU ist eine E3-1240 v6 und eine Geforce 1060 steckt auch noch drin. Für Diablo3 reicht das, für viel mehr auch nicht.

Ich würde meine 55 Punkte folgendermassen verteilen
Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Eine schnelle GPU. damit man in der dunkleren Jahreszeit mal wieder aktuellere Spiele als Diablo3 zocken kann. Viel RAM und viel Storage ist wichtig, da ich mit Virtualisierung Dinge teste und auch mal unter Linux ein paar kleinere Dinge kompiliere. 
Das Chassis ist zwar nicht mehr so gut, aber mit neuen Lüftern sollte es noch eine Aufrüstrunde überstehen. Das gilt leider auch für das Storage- toll wäre groß und NVMe. Man kann halt nicht immer das Maximum haben, aber ich denke, ich habe meine 55 Punkte sinnvoll verteilt für das, was ich damit vor habe.


----------



## Gunt0r (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team, liebe Forenuser, liebe alle,

ich habe im Heft (bin laaaaangjähriger Abonnent) von der Aktion gelesen, und mir gedacht, dieses Jahr mach ich einfach mal selbst mit.

*Meine aktuelle Hardware:*
i7 6700K, gekühlt von einem EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Eco
16GB DDR4-2400, Ballistix Sport
GTX 1070 Palit Gamerock
Asus Maximus VIII Ranger
Samsung 120GB SSD für Windows
Sandisk 1TB SSD für Spiele, permanent voll mit gefühlt 5 Spielen. Ein Graus! 
BeQuiet Straight Power 11, 550W
Corsair 550D in einem Ikea Alex mit "Casemod".
Ja, der PC steht auf einem Brett mit Rollen, wie soll der da sonst rein und raus? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein grundsätzlich leistungsfähiges System, keine Frage. CPU/RAM sind für meine Zwecke auch noch vollends ausreichend, weshalb die Basis des Rechners unberührt bleibt. Mein 144hz WQHD Monitor (Dell S2716DG) hätte allerdings bei aktuellen Spielen (sowie PUBG, was für seine fragwürdige Optimierung ja berühmt-berüchtigt ist) nun aber doch gerne ein paar mehr fps, als die Karte zu liefern imstande ist.

Zusätzlich besitze ich eine HTC Vive, die nun ca. 1 Jahr lang ein Schattendasein gefristet hat, sich nun aber wieder (dank räumlicher Veränderung) größerer Beliebtheit erfreut und wieder öfters zum Einsatz kommt. Ein Arbeitskollege hat kürzlich seine Vive gegen die neue Valve Index getauscht, weswegen ich ihn dringend privat besuchen muss... und ich befürchte, sobald ich die höhere Index-Auflösung sowie deren 120hz vor Augen hatte, wirds schwer zu meiner 90hz 1st-Gen Vive zurückzukehren... Und so eine hübsche neue Index _*liebäugel*_ hätte doch bestimmt auch gern jedes Quentchen GPU-Power, die sie bekommen kann. Wie jetzt, die kann experimentell sogar bis zu 144hz? 

Hubrau... äh, fps lassen sich eben nur durch noch mehr fps ersetzen. Bzw. Hertz durch noch mehr Hertz. 

Leise soll der PC natürlich auch in jeder Situation sein. Versteht sich. Haben ja immerhin 2019.

 Somit ergeben sich meine drei...

*Aufrüstwünsche:*
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120mm) (3 Punkte)
Bilanz: 55/55



Vielen Dank für die Aktion, viel Glück allen Teilnehmern, liebe Grüße aus Österreich!


----------



## Audilemans (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich darf mich den Kollegen im Forum anschließen und euch & den Sponsoren herzlich danken, dass auch heuer das Gewinnspiel wieder stattfindet 

Meine Wunschkonfig wäre:

Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2x8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Crucial P1 500GB (3 Punkte)
BeQuiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi
nVidia Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Somit hätte ich alle 55 Punkte verbraucht 

Hierzu würde ich noch einen AMD Ryzen 7 3800X ergänzen. Mein beQuiet SilentBase 600 und meine SSD´s dürfen bleiben, der Rest wird in Pension geschickt

Hier die Komponenten meines doch in die Jahre gekommenen PC´s: 

Intel Core i7-2600K 
Asus P8P67 
16GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-1600
Sapphire Vapor-X R9-280X 3GB
Enermax MODU82+ 625Watt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## ChrisR76 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallöchen zusammen.

nach 10Jahren treuer Lektüre der Papierform bin ich nun endlich auch im digitalen Bereich angekommen.

Habe in der aktuellen Ausgabe die diesjährige "Pimp my PC 2019"-Aktion gesehen und mir Gedacht: 
"Mein bisher so treuer, langsam aber auch alter, Rechenknecht könnte doch vlt. auch mal ein Update vertragen. 
Probier doch einfach mal Dein Glück."

Derzeit arbeitet & spielt eine bunte Mischung verschiedenster "Epochen", 
welche kurz vor der Geburt unserer Kids ihr Leben eingehaucht bekam:
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77m (´2013)
Prozessor: Intel i5-3570 (´2013) 
Kühler: Corsair H100 (´2013)
Arbeitsspeicher: 1x 16GB Kit G.Skill ARES & 1x 8GB Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 - 1600 CL9 (´2013 / ´2014)
Grafikkarte: Asus Strix GTX1070 OC (´2017)
Sound: Asus Xonar Phoebus ROG (´2013)
Netzteil: beQuite dark power pro 650W (´2015)
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 500R (´2011)
Monitor: ASUS PB298Q (21:9 ; 2560x1024@75Hz) (´2015)
SSD: 1x Corsair Force GT 120GB (´2011) - 1x Crucial MX500 1TB (´2018)
HDD: 1x Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB (´2013)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehäuse, Netzteil, Soundkarte und die "grossen" Dauer-Speichermedien würden den Umzug mitvollziehen.
Als Prozessor stünde ein Ryzen7 3700X auf meinem Einkaufszettel. sowie etwas später ein ein neuer, schnellerer Monitor.

Dazu die Komponenten des Updates, welche der Pimp my PC-Aktion entspringen würden:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Damit wäre meinem heimischen Arbeits- & Spieledrang für die nächsten Jahre wieder eine potente Grundlage gegeben
und unsere Zwillinge hätten für den Schulstart mit der "Alt-Hardware" auch eine noch brauchbare Basis. 

Zum Abschluß noch mein Dank an PCGH und die Aktionspartner für eine solche Chance.
Allen anderen Teilnehmern ebenfalls viel Glück.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## TJW65 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ah,
sehr schön das ihr diese Aktion immer wieder veranstaltet. Echt Super 

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern  viel Glück und den Gewinnern viel spaß mit ihrer neuen Hardware 

Ich habe die letzten Beiden Jahre Teilgenommen und nicht gewonnen, habe während dieser beiden Jahre aber selbst gespart und nun einen Ryzen 5 1600 samt GTX 780 welche im kommenden halben Jahr noch ersetzt wird.
Desahlb werde ich das Feld dieses Jahr anderen überlassen. Toi Toi Toi


----------



## Dominic11991 (3. Oktober 2019)

*Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet Dominics PC auf*

Aktueller PC:

RX Vega 64 Asus OC
Intel Core I7 8700K
Asrock Z370 extreme 4
Corsair Kompaktwasserkühlung
Corsair 32GB 3000Mhz
Corsair 850 Watt  Netzteil
1TB 960Evo
500GB 950Evo
1TB HDD

Wunschhardware:

RTX 2080Super 41 Punkte 
Crucial MX500 2 TB 11 Punkte
3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM 120mm 3Punkte

Themen zum abarbeiten:

-RTX 2080Super in stock und übertacktet mit der RX Veag64 vergleichen, dazu auch die Temperaturen und Raytracing
-Crucial SSD mit den vorhandenen Samsung SSDs (HDD) in Benchmarks und Alltag nutzen gegenüberstellen
-Lüfterlosen PC (von einem Freund) als Basis für den Vergleich: mit und ohne Gehäuselüfter = Temperaturen beobachten


----------



## herrderringe87 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

das ist echt eine super Aktion und kommt mir in meiner Situation sehr gelegen 

Nachdem nun - nach 6 Jahren treuen Dienstes - mein i5 4670k letztes Wochenende das Zeitliche gesegnet hatte, muss nun unbedingt ein Upgrade her damit ich mal wieder auf den aktuellen Stand der Technik komme. 

Für den Prozessor habe ich auch gleich Ersatz bestellt (Intel Core i7 9700K, Gigabyte Z390 Gaming X, 16GB Patriot Viper Blackout DDR4 3600MHz). 
(Meine Zockerpause fällt nun noch ein paar Tage länger aus, da es eine leichte Verzögerung bei meiner Lieferung gibt - wer will und kann schon warten?!)

Nach meinem "Zwang-Upgrade" bzgl. CPU liegt dann das Bottleneck sicherlich an anderer Stelle um meinen Acer X34P unter UWQHD mit ordentlich FPS zu befeuern.
Ebenso sind meine SSDs auch in die Jahre gekommen und ich habe schon seit Längerem ein Auge auf eine M.2 NVMe geworfen.

Da kommt hoffentlich ihr ins Spiel 

Mein Wunsch-Setup wäre wie folgt:
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine (noch) aktuelle Hardware:
Grafik: Zotac GTX 1080 AMP Edition
CPU: Intel i5 4670k (defekt!!!) mit  EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Mainboard: Asrock Z97 Extreme 4
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance 2400MHz
Festplatt: Samsung EVO 840 250GB / Crucial MX200 250GB
Netzteil: Be Quiet! PURE POWER 8 600W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4
Monitor: Acer X34P

Ich würde mich jedenfalls riesig freuen, wenn ich mit eurer Unterstützung noch ein paar andere Komponenten aufrüsten könnte - da mein Budget bzgl. PC-Hardware als frisch gebackener Vater nun ein wenig eingeschränkter ist 


P. S. Ja, ich habe mich nun auch endlich (PCGH ist seit vielen Jahren eine meiner Startseiten im Browser) bei euch im Forum angemeldet um Mitglied in der Community zu werden und bin kein Fake der nur paar Sachen abstauben will.


Viele Grüße 
Tobi


----------



## Zwackelmann65 (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

meine gewünschten Upgrade-Komponenten :

                                CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
                                AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
                                Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

                                Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Rechner:

MSI Z87-G45 mit I 5 -4670K noch Windows 7
4x 2 GB G.Skill ECO F3-12800CL7 DDR3-1600
Samsung SSD 840 Pro – 256GB, Seagate HDD 1T
Sound Blaster Z 
LG 32GK 850 G

im Laufe des letzten Jahres bereits erneuert:
MSI RTX 2070 Armor
Corsair HX 850i (das Alte war nach vielen Jahren nix mehr)
Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (die Grafikkarte hat das alte Gehäuse gesprengt)
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 mit 2 Lüftern

Die Grafikkarte musste ich erneuern, da ich in Anno 1800 im weiteren Spiel nur noch Ruckler hatte und den Prozessor setzte ich zwischenzeitlich auf 4100 MHz (alle Kerne) hoch. Der Zugewinn ist leider nicht so wie ich es gern hätte. Warum erst die Grafikkarte, war am einfachsten zu machen und ich wusste nicht das die neuen RX 5700er von AMD alles auf den Kopf stellen und meine Karte soo im Preis fallen wird. Sehr ärgerlich...,dann war die Karte auch noch zu groß für mein altes Gehäuse^^. Die Umstellung auf Windows 10 hab ich bisher vor mir hergeschoben und wird dann umgesetzt, da wohl grad Anno davon profitieren soll.

Da kein Weg an einem neuen System vorbei führt werde ich das Wunschmainboard um einen Ryzen 7 3700x ergänzen. 

Bereits vorbereitend habe ich 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher von Hyper X 3200 und SSD Cosair Force Series MP510 gekauft. Ersteres weil es hieß die Preise könnten wieder steigen und die Festplatte letzte Woche. 

Das Mainboard genügt meinen Anforderungen und sollte gut mit dem 3700x harmonieren. Die Grafikkarte wäre ein Traum und Leistungsboost, ich selbst würde nie solch einen Betrag investieren, die RTX 2070 war mir eigentlich schon zu teuer. Alles von MSI, wie ich es mag. Bauartbedingt trifft der 2.Lüfter des Brocken 3 beim Silent Base 801 fast nahtlos auf den ausblasenden Gehäuselüfter, sodass der Luftstrom der auch die Stromwandler bzw. dessen Kühler erreichen soll meiner Meinung nach gestört wird. Eigentlich müsste ich den saugenden Lüfter weg lassen, weiß aber nicht ob das die Kühlleistung beeinträchtigt. Der Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 hat den 2.Lüfter in der Mitte, das sollte besser passen. Sofern die Redaktion was Besseres vorschlagen kann, Tipps nehme ich immer gerne mit. 

Ich würde mich jedenfalls riesig freuen wenn es klappt . Anno 1800 sollte dann gut laufen und an Assassins Creed Odyssey könnte ich mich dann auch ran wagen.


----------



## PizzaFreakYT (3. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Gewünschten Komponenten:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Komponenten die ich zurzeit besitze:
AMD A8 5500
ASRock fm2a75 pro4+ 
Nvidia GeForce GTX 750
RAM 2x 4GB DDR3 Marke idk
Netzteil 250 Watt Marke idk
1x 240 GB SSD und 1x 500 GB HDD
Case ist das Thermaltake V3 Black
Und es ist noch ein Laufwerk dabei


----------



## Kabs1982 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: Flotter PC gesucht, den man nicht von der Tischkante schubst!*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, hallo liebe Leser,

Eure Aktion habe ich die letzten 3 Jahre verfolgt. Tolle Sache die Freude macht  Letztes Jahr hatte ich überlegt mich hier zu melden, habe es aber leider verpasst. Dieses Mal hab ich es mir extra als Termin vorgemerkt und bewerbe mich hiermit  


*Etwas zu mir:*

Als passionierter Zocker, bin ich schon vor 2 Jahrzehnten zum Gelegenheitsleser von PC Games geworden. Es ist zwar alles um das Thema PC etwas weniger geworden in den letzten Jahren, aber noch bin ich dabei 

Ein fleißiger Forenschreiber war ich noch nie, aber diesmal lasse ich mich nicht lumpen. 

Mein PC Hobby am Abend zum Abschalten nutze ich immer wieder gerne und spiele Strategiespiele wie zum Beispiel Total War (diverse), Rollenspiele und auch gerne War Thunder. Weiterhin mache ich immer mal gerne Benchmarks zu PC Systemen mit einem Freund, um uns da auf dem Laufenden zu halten und andere zu beraten. 
Er baut sehr oft PC´s für Freunde sowie Bekannte zusammen und hat mich dieses Jahr zur Bewerbung hier motiviert. Ansonsten nutze ich den Rechner momentan nur fürs arbeiten, wie zum Beispiel Briefe schreiben und Recherchearbeiten mit einigen offenen Browser Tabs. Gerne würde ich hier in Zukunft Video- und Fotobearbeitung mit hinzunehmen.


*Ihr fragt euch, was ich für ein System besitze und welche  "Problemzonen" dieses hat?*

*Allgemeines:*

Mein System ist nun fast 7 Jahre alt und könnte mal wieder die ein oder andere neue Schraube vertragen. Es klappt, klappert und teils klappt es in sich zusammen. Die meisten Teile wurden am 25.10.2012 gekauft.

Allgemein war es bis vor ca. 1/2 Jahr ein treuer Begleiter und hat seinen Dienst tadellos als auch mit Bravour verrichtet. Der Ivy-Bridge läuft, seitdem ich ihn habe mit 4,5 GHz. Bis vor 4 Monaten, war ich sogar der Ansicht, ich würde ihn ggf. noch 1 Jahr behalten.

Davor hatte ich mir einen 1440p Monitor gekauft, da mein alter Full HD auch schon 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel hatte. Als Nächstes sollte dementsprechend die Grafikkarte für die nötige Leistung erneuert werden. Der restliche neue PC muss momentan leider deswegen warten.


*Die wichtigsten Upgades wären:*


Mainboard:

*Das MB will nicht mehr so richtig*, macht mir langsam einige Sorgen und hat schon ein paar Nerven gekostet. *Probleme mit dem Starten des Systems sind schon der Standard. Wenn es dann startet, läuft es allerdings gut wie immer.* Die Frau meines Kumpels hatte das gleiche Board und auch Probleme mit der Zeit. Es ist halt in die Jahre gekommen und wird langsam etwas bockig. 
Na ja gut, die Schnittstellen und Anschlüsse sind auch veraltet. Nun bin ich schon seit 4-5 Monaten am überlegen aufzurüsten und wollte das nun Stück für Stück angehen.


Gehäuse:

*Mein altes Gehäuse ist sattgesehen, laut, zerkratzt (gerade das Acryl Seitenfenster) und bietet kaum mehr Platz sowie Luft nach oben.* Ganz zu schweigen von ordentlichem Kabelmanagement und einer Netzteilabdeckung, was ich mir schon gerne wünschen würde. *Laufen die GPU-Lüfter auf Hochtouren, gibt es kostenfreie Beschallung aus dem Lüftungsgitter an der Seitenwand.*
Selbst wenn ich jetzt im alten Gehäuse die Kabel mit den vorhandenen Schächten genug verstecken könnte (zu wenig Platz/zu viele Kabel), machen die paar cm den Braten nicht fett, weil immer noch ein Großteil davon zu sehen ist und das Netzteil keine Abdeckung hat. Die verbauten Lüfter sind auch nicht mehr das Beste.
Wenn ich das Gehäuse auf den Tisch stelle, fällt es quasi vor Scham von alleine runter. Der einzige positive Effekt wäre, dass ich nach dem Duschen keinen Föhn mehr brauche, weil das dann das Lüftungsgitter am Sichtfenster übernimmt.


*Schlussfolgerung:*

Das wichtigste für mich ist folglich eine komplett neue Basis für ein Systemupgrade. Ich brauche jetzt keine RGB Kirmes, auch wenn ich gegen ein wenig nichts auszusetzen habe. Das System soll einfach clean aussehen, leise sein und vor allem auch ordentlich funktionieren.


Grafikkarte:

*Update 12.10.2019:* Die neue GPU ist angekommen und wurde verbaut. Die Backplate ist wesentlich kühler, womit diese Sorge nunmehr entfällt. Hier noch einmal bildlich erklärt, warum meine CPU Kühlung von oben pushed:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Meine Wunschkomponenten wären:*


Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (*140 mm*) (3 Punkte)
MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
Arbeitsspeicher: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

Das Upgrade würde ich sehr gerne zusammen mit meinem Kumpel durchführen.


*Was nehme ich dann aus dem alten System mit?*

Ich packe meinen Rechner und nehme mit: 

Meine 860 EVO 1TB und die WD Red 3TB
Das Seasonic 620W Bronze.

*Welche Teile würde ich mir selbst besorgen?*


Die GTX 1080 würde sehr wahrscheinlich durch eine EVGA RTX 2080 XC ULTRA ersetzt werden. Das war eh schon geplant und meine alte Karte geht dann an einen Arbeitskollegen meines Kumpels. *Update 12/10: schon passiert.*
Einen Ryzen 7 3700x/9 3900x (je nach Verfügbarkeit, Preis und derzeitigem Nutzen) zum befeuern.
Phanteks Digital RGB Neon LED Kits 
Gesleevte Kabel von CableMod passend zu Gehäuse und Komponenten.
3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (*120mm*)  ***oder  1 x (*120mm*) + 2 x (*140mm*) für Boden und Netzteilabdeckung.

***Beim Kühler bin ich noch etwas unentschlossen und muss ggf. einfach selbst testen was mir passt***

Dark Rock Pro 4 (leise, kompakt, Leistung, look) / Noctua NH-D15 chromax.black (leise, look, Leistung) / Deepcool ASSASSIN III (Leistung, look) / EVGA CLC 280 (RGB-look, wenig Platz, relativ leise) / Corsair Hydro Series H100i Pro (Leistung, RGB-look, Garantie) / andere AiO
Das würde so perfekt in mein derzeitiges Budget passen.

Gegebenenfalls überlege ich die GPU noch vertikal angewinkelt zu installieren mit Eigenbau-Halterung. Das würde ich aber erst nächstes Jahr entscheiden. Wer weiß was mir bis dahin noch einfällt.


*Warum habe ich mich für meine Wunschkomponenten entschieden?*

Natürlich habe ich mir zuerst die Frage gestellt, was ich am besten für die Zukunft brauche. In absehbarer Zeit sollen Familienvideos und Fotos bearbeitet, vielleicht auch gestreamt und YouTube genutzt, aber auch weiterhin gespielt werden.  Jetzt wo also klar war, was ich noch brauchen würde, war die hier genannte Auswahl nicht sehr schwer. 

*Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black:* Am wichtigsten ist mir wie gesagt eine ordentliche Basis mit einem neuen, leisen, großen und gut belüfteten Gehäuse. Das Dark Base 900 Rev. 2 bietet da alles, was ich mir nur wünschen könnte. Da kriege ich dann mit der kommenden EVGA 2080 XC ULTRA keine Platzangst. Für Unterbringung beider SSD´s und HDD ist locker gesorgt.
Tolles Kabelmanagement und viele Möglichkeiten anzupassen. Der spätere Umstieg auf eine custom-WaKü wäre hier auch einfach umzusetzen.

*3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3:* Die 3 zusätzlichen Silent Wings würde ich oben im Gehäuse oder auch an der AiO-WaKü installieren.

*MEG X570 Ace:* Das Board ist einfach superschick und bringt auch die nötige Power für den 3900x, falls ich diesen sofort hole, oder bei Bedarf nachrüste. Ein Ryzen 7 oder 9 der neuen Generation bietet sich auch beim 1440p Gaming an, denn hier ist der Unterschied zu einem 9900K doch eher gering. 
Weiterhin sind die USB-Anschlüsse mit 3 x 3.2 Gen2, 1 x 3.2 Typ-C  Gen2, 2 x 3.2 Gen1 und 2 x 2.0 relativ gut und zukunftsicher aufgestellt. Beim Preis für das Board, könnten es allerdings gerne auch 2 x 3.2 Gen2 mehr sein.

*Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 Kit:* Es ist zwar für meine momentanen Tätigkeiten etwas überzogen, aber nice to have. Da ich aber auch mit Content-Creation anfangen möchte auf kurz oder lang, ist das auf jeden Fall gut so.

*MX500:* Diese ist ja keine langsame SATA. Zumal ich eben momentan nur spiele und keine virtuelle Umgebung am Laufen habe oder sowas.  Deshalb ist mir der Speicherplatz wichtiger und M2 kann ich immer noch nachrüsten bei Bedarf.


*Hier seht ihr mein System:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor dem Einbau der 2080 habe ich das Gehäuse gereinigt und wollte mal sehen, ob ich nicht vielleicht doch ein halbwegs zufriedenstellendes Kabelmanagement hinbekomme. Wie oben schon gesagt, zu viel Kabelsalat am Netzteil, zu viele kurze bunte Kabel, zu wenig Platz um genug zu verstecken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Derzeitige Komponenten sind:*

Alte Teile:

CPU: Intel I7-3770K
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3
Intel-Mainboard: ASUS P8Z77-V
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB GSkill ECO PC3L-1066 (DDR3L-1333)
Gehäuse: Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Window
Lüfter-Set: Mischmasch aus Enermax Apollish Vegas und den vorinstallierten Lüftern
HDD Datenkeller: Western Digital WD20EARS Caviar Green 2TB interne
LG DVD Laufwerk
Neuere Teile:

Netzteil: Seasonic 620W Bronze (2015)
HDD Ablage: WD Red 3TB RD1000M WD30EFRX (2016)
GPU: EVGA GTX 1080 FTW Gaming ACX 3.0 ( 2016) EVGA RTX 2080 XC Ultra Gaming (10.10.2019)
SSD: Samsung 860 EVO 1TB SATA (Juni 2019)
Die neuen Teile wurde alle aufgrund eines Defekts oder anderen Problemen der alten getauscht.

Peripherie:

Tastatur: Corsair K95 RGB Platinum
Maus: Roccat Tyon
Monitor1: LG 34GK950G (34 Zoll UWQHD fürs spielen und arbeiten)
Monitor2: Samsung Syncmaster S27A350H (27 Zoll FullHD als Zweitmonitor für Diagnose, Videos schauen und alles nebenher)
2.1 Sound System Logitech Z4
G933 Headset

*Benchmarks vom System / Meine Motivation zum Teilen der Erfahrung:*

Wie ich bereits im Vorwort erwähnt habe, macht es mir Spaß zu testen, Benchmark-Ergebnis-Tabellen zu erstellen und mich mit anderen darüber auszutauschen. Wir haben in der letzten Zeit eine Excel Datei mit mehreren alten sowie neuen Systemen angefertigt und schon einige Vergleiche zwischen diesen gezogen. Wichtig war hierbei immer der Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor für das jeweilige Anwendungsgebiet.

An dieser Stelle mal ein Ausschnitt von den Benchmarks für meine letzten Systemupgrades:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kann man sehr gut erkennen, dass ich durch die neue GPU wieder fast auf meine alte Leistung, mit dem 1080p Monitor und der GTX 1080 komme. Immerhin. Allerdings wird für geübte Augen auch sehr schnell klar, dass die CPU hier so langsam zum Flaschenhals wird.

*Shadow of the Tomb Raider:* Als Konsolen Port das Paradebeispiel für CPU-Affinität. Hier kann man sehr schnell sehen, wie sich der Flaschenhals auswirkt. Als Beispiel mal ein Vergleich mit Ryzen 3900x mit 1070ti (oben) und meinem System in jeweiligen Upgrade-Stufen (unten).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Total War Reihe:* Auch hier ist die CPU-Skalierung sehr hoch und ich denke, hier könnte man mit einem neueren System noch einige FPS herausholen. Dazu mal der 9900K gegen meinen 3700K mit gleicher GPU und noch ein 3900X mit etwas schwächerer GPU.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Unigine Vergleich bei hoher GPU-Skalierung:*

9900K (orange) gegen meinen 3700K mit 1080 (grün) und dann mit 2080 (blau):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist es egal, wie viel CPU-Power anliegt und mein altes System kann dem 9900K mehr als ebenbürtig entgegentreten.


Ich würde mit dem neuen System ebenso testen, Benchmark-Listen erstellen, vergleichen und danach meinen Erfahrungsbericht hier im Forum einstellen.


*Schlusswort:*

Klingt doch soweit nach einem soliden Plan, findet ihr nicht?

Ich würde mich natürlich sehr freuen, für diese tolle Aktion ausgewählt zu werden, wünsche aber auch allen anderen viel Glück! 

Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit. Nochmals großes Lob, dass ihr euch jedes Jahr die Mühe macht!


__________________________________________

Update 04/10:  habe ich mich doch für das Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 Kit entschieden.

Update 12/10 Die neue GPU ist angekommen und wurde verbaut.
__________________________________________



Beste Grüße

Kabs


----------



## Kesor (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

mein aktuelles System:
MB: GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5
CPU: Intel I7-4790K
GPU: GTX 1080TI MSI mit EKWB GPU Block
RAM: 1x8 GSkill DDR3 1600 Mhz, 1x8 Kingston DDR3 1600 Mhz
Netzteil: 700W Enermax RevoBron
Festplatten: 240+480 GB SSD Cruxial + 2x500GB HDD
Gehäuse: Thermaltake TG31
Kühlung: Custom Softtube Loop mit Phobya CPU-Block, EKWB GPU BLock, 360+240+140 Radiator, Laing DDC Pumpe
Monitor: BenQ EW3270ZL QWHD @75Hz

Meine Wunschkomponenten:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 55 (7 Punkte übrig)

Eigene Anschaffung:
Ryzen 7, 3700x
Alphacool Eisblock XPX CPU

Motivation:
Meine Haswell Plattform ist nun seit 2014 im Einsatz und etwas in die Jahre gekommen.
Ein DDR3 RAM Riegel hatte sich bereits verabschiedet und musste (Ebay sei dank) ersetzt werden.
Fürs Gaming ist der I7-4790K noch ganz gut, allerdings werde ich durch die baldige Geburt meines zweiten Sohnes die Zeit vor dem PC weniger fürs Gaming (trauriges Seufz), sondern mehr für die Bearbeitung von Familien- und Kindervideos (lächelndes Seufz) nutzen.
Der Ryzen 7 3700x mit dem X570 MB und schnellem DDR4 RAM und einer großen SSD sollten hierfür perfekt sein.
Das 850W Netzteil sollte für meine Zwecke genügen und Raum fürs übertakten bieten.
Die Silent Wings (120mm) können die Alphacool Eiswind Fans (mehh) auf dem unteren Radiator ersetzen.
Auch wenn ich nicht alle Punkte verbraucht habe, ist dies die Konfiguration, die zu meinem Wunschsystem am besten passen würde.

Danke und beste Grüße


----------



## FUNbian (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion.
auch ich bewerbe mich hiermit für die "Pimp my PC 2019" Aktion.
Es ist meine erste Teilnahme, vielleicht habe ich das notwendige Quäntchen Glück.

Inhalt
1. Welche Spiele und Programme habe ich auf meinem PC?
2. Mein PC-System der Gegenwart
3. Einschätzung meines aktuellen Systems
4. "Pimp my PC 2019" Wunsch-Komponenten
5. Mein Aufrüstplan
6. Fazit

1. Welche Spiele und Programme nutze ich?
Ich spiele am liebsten CS-GO im Multiplayer. Außerdem spiele ich noch F1, FIFA, Starcraft2, Civilization, LOL, Total War Rome2+Attila, Anno, Siedler, Cities Skylines, und einige andere.
Für neuere Spiele fehlt mir einfach der Dampf auf dem Kessel. Bei Total War und F1 muss ich die Spieloptionen stark begrenzen. Daher lohnt es für mich zurzeit nicht, ein aktuelles Spiel zu kaufen, bevor die Hardwareausstattung das nicht hergibt.
Ich mache auch noch Hobby-Videoschnitt mit dem PC, dann ist der Rechner aber immer mehrere Stunden blockiert. 

2. Mein PC-System der Gegenwart
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 960T @3,3GHz, Sockel AM3
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho Rev. A mit Lüfter Noctua NF-A15 PWM
Mainboard: Asrock 970 Extreme 4, Sockel AM3+
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x4GiB-Kit TeamGroup DDR3 1333 MHz
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 560 Phantom 1GiB GDDR5 (ohne Ti)
SSD: Crucial M500 480GB, SATA
HDD: 1TB SATA und 250GB SATA mit antikem Scythe Himuro als Entkoppler
DVD Laufwerk: LG GH24NS
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E10 500W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 grün
Frontlüfter: 2x Enermax Twister Everest 120mm, 500-1000 rpm 
Hecklüfter: 1x Scythe Slipstream 120mm 1200rpm 
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 
Monitor: Fernseher Samsung T24A350 1920x1080 Pixel (FullHD), TN-Panel
Headset: HyperX Cloud II

3. Einschätzung meines aktuellen Systems
Ich will ja meinen guten alten PC von Anfang 2012 nicht schlechtreden, aber er ist leider veraltet. Ältere Spiele kann ich mit hohen Details und beinahe aktuelle Spiele mit niedrigen bis mittleren Details spielen und habe dann eine gehörige Wärmequelle unter dem Tisch bei bis zu 340 Watt aus der Steckdose, die für heutige Verhältnisse absolut unverhältnismäßig sind zur Rechenleistung. Die Geräuschkulisse ist erträglich, der Macho mit dem großen Noctua-Lüfter ist einfach ein großartiges Gespann. Auch die Phantom-Grafikkarte ist gerade noch erträglich, wenn man regelmäßig den Kühler vom Staub befreit. Dank meines Headsets bin ich da aber auch nicht sonderlich empfindlich.
Mein Prozessor ist für das tägliche Surfen und den typischen Office-Kram oder mal ein Onlinespiel zwischendurch wirklich noch ausreichend. Auch für alte Spiele ist er kein Flaschenhals, weil meine Grafikkarte das ganze System frühzeitig limitiert. Das Freischalten auf 6 Kerne war leider nicht möglich, dennoch habe ich das Gefühl, dass Stromverbrauch und Abwärme auch einem Thuban X6 1095T gerecht werden könnten. Mit OC sind stabil nur maximal 3,4 GHz möglich, und das habe ich auch fast ausgereizt. Für mehr als das hilft auch der Macho nicht weiter, die Abwärme der Grafikkarte ist ja auch noch da. Der Macho ist eigentlich 2mm zu groß für das Sharkoon T9, aber irgendwie habe ich das Seitenteil des Gehäuses bisher immer wieder schließen können. 
Ein Aufrüsten des Prozessors lohnt sich schon lange nicht mehr. Innerhalb der AM3+ -Plattform wäre nur eine Vishera-CPU eine bestenfalls theoretisch denkbare Aufrüstoption, aber das Geld wäre quasi „zum Fenster ´rausgeschmissen“ und anderswo besser investiert, die Plattform ist einfach zu alt. 
Die Grafikkarte ist genau wie die CPU vom ersten Tag an im Rechner und hat möglicherweise auch entscheidenden Anteil daran, dass schon zwei Cougar A450-Netzteile das zeitliche gesegnet haben; das erste Gott sei Dank vor Ablauf der 3-jährigen Herstellergarantie. Jetzt mit dem Be Quiet Netzteil ist die Spannungsversorgung seit mehr als 3 Jahren wieder stabil. Mit der GTX 560 mit 1 GiB RAM kann man natürlich kein Spiel mehr wirklich genießen. Aber bis vor einem Jahr stand die erfolgreiche Führerscheinprüfung im Mittelpunkt meiner finanziellen Bemühungen. Davor war dank des Mining-Booms sowieso an kein Upgrade zu denken. Momentan könnte ich mit einer Vega56-Grafikkarte im Abverkauf noch mal für eine gewisse Zeit nachlegen und die Grafikleistung signifikant steigern. Aber irgend etwas hat mich bisher davon abgehalten. Außerdem: Reicht dann die CPU noch oder wird die dann automatisch der Flaschenhals? Ich möchte da lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen. Daher steht der Plan fest, ein großes Hardware-Upgrade zu machen. 
In den vergangenen Jahren habe ich zwei Festplatten verloren, einmal davon zeitgleich mit dem Netzteil. Mit der dann gekauften SSD habe ich mir natürlich zusätzliche gefühlte Lebenszeit für meinen PC erschummelt, da sich das ganze System flotter und angenehmer anfühlt. Das täuscht schon über einiges hinweg, zumindest bis man im Optionen-Menü die Regler hin- und herschiebt, um den besten Kompromiss zwischen FPS und Grafikdetails zu finden. 
Da ich meinen Fernseher nur noch als solchen nutzen möchte, müsste auf jeden Fall ein neuer Monitor (144Hz wäre fein) gekauft und im Zuge dessen auch die Grafikkarte erneuert werden. Dafür taugt die AM3+ -Basis nicht. Es soll also definitiv ein Plattformwechsel her: CPU, Mainboard und RAM müssen neu werden! Vom alten PC könnte man die SSD und HDD in den neuen PC mitnehmen und das Netzteil sicherlich auch. Und das Gehäuse möchte ich auch gegen ein geräumigeres mit solider Belüftung tauschen. 
Damit stehen die grundlegenden Anforderungen fest: Netzteil, SSD, HDD und ggf. mit Anpassungen der CPU-Kühler könnten weiterverwendet werden, der Rest muss neu werden! 

4. "Pimp my PC 2019" Wunsch-Komponenten
4.1 Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Die Ryzen profitieren ja von schnellem Speicher, da sind die Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte) eigentlich genau richtig. RGB-Beleuchtung ist mir nicht wichtig, damit ist das zweite RAM-Kit keine Option für mich. Da ich jedoch noch ein paar Punkte übrig hatte, habe ich mich letztendlich für 32 GiB und damit für die Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte) entschieden und damit noch einmal weitere 16 GiB und ein minimales Geschwindigkeitsplus ausgewählt.

4.2 Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Ohne SSD geht heute eigentlich nichts mehr und mit den M.2-Varianten ist es auch noch einfacher zu installieren und schneller geworden. Daher wird das neue Windows zukünftig hier sein Zuhause finden. Meine bisherige SSD wird dann für die Programme verwendet und die HDD als Datenspeicher für Fotos, Videos, Medieninhalte und sonstige Dokumente.

4.3 Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Nachdem ich in knapp 8 Jahren schon zweimal vom Defektteufel heimgesucht worden bin, weiß ich wirklich die Rolle des „Saftspenders“ zu schätzen. Und ich denke, mit meinem Be Quiet Straight Power E10 500W habe ich bisher vieles richtig gemacht. Daher würde ich es am liebsten weiterhin verwenden und lieber den hochwertigen CPU-Kühler nehmen. Da die von mir präferierte neue Grafikkarte aber laut Hersteller sogar ein Netzteil von ca. 750W empfiehlt, werde ich hier eine Schippe drauflegen und das neue Be Quiet Pure Power 11 600W CM auswählen. Für mein gut erhaltenes bisheriges Netzteil werde ich eine neue Aufgabe finden, wahrscheinlich in einem Office-PC. 

4.4 Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Mein Gehäuse ist ein typischer Dünnblechvertreter, nur noch die Hälfte der Schrauben findet Halt in einem Gewinde auf der Gegenseite. Der Macho liegt am Sichtfenster an und beult dieses ein kleines bisschen aus. Von den USB-Schnittstellen in der Front funktionieren auch nicht mehr alle. Die drei Original-Lüfter von Sharkoon waren zwar gut beleuchtet aber viel zu laut und mussten von Anfang an ersetzt werden. Die Lüfter von Enermax haben jetzt nach über 6 Jahren auch schon leise Schleifgeräusche, den Hecklüfter habe ich vor zwei Jahren durch einen Silent Wings 2-Lüfter 120mm ersetzen müssen. Kurzum, das Gehäuse hält die PC Komponenten irgendwie zusammen, aber es macht keinen Sinn, das alte Gehäuse zu behalten und noch einmal mit neuen Lüftern auszustatten. Besser ist hier die Auswahl eines neuen Gehäuses, zumal dort ja auch hochwertige Lüfter inklusive sind. Das Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window sagt mir in Sachen Ausstattung und Design sehr zu und die Verarbeitungsqualität ist sicher genauso hochwertig wie bei den Netzteilen. Und eine Schalldämmung bei guter Kühlung ist sicherlich auch kein Nachteil. Daher habe ich mich für das Silent Base 801 entschieden. Den bisherigen Silent Wings-Hecklüfter werde ich weiterhin verwenden.

4.5 MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte) 
Das MSI-Mainboard würde sehr gut in meinen Plan passen, auf eine Ryzen CPU umzusatteln. Ich würde gern AMD die Treue halten und hätte dann ja die lange Durststrecke der Bulldozer-, Piledriver- bis Steamroller-Generation durchgestanden. Als Prozessor möchte ich gern einen gut verlöteten Zen2 einsetzen. 6 Kerne wären wohl das neue Minimum und 8 Kerne das Optimum, mal sehen. Verglichen mit meinem jetzigen Setup hätte ich bei gleichem Energieverbrauch ein Mehrfaches an Leistung und im Idle oder bei geringer Last sicherlich eine deutlich reduzierte Wärmeentwicklung. Daher schwanke ich hier noch zwischen dem Ryzen 5-3600 und dem Ryzen 7-3700X. 

4.6 Radeon-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)
Ich habe mich für die MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X entschieden, weil sie sehr viel Rechenleistung für meinen geplanten Monitor mit 144Hz bietet und perfekt zum Mainboard mit PCIe 4.0-Unterstützung passt. Die MSI-Kühler gehören mit zu den besten auf dem Markt, die Lüfter sind leise und bei geringer Temperatur sogar ganz abgeschaltet! Die Karte hat nur ein einzelnes BIOS ohne irgendwelche speziellen Silent- oder Performance-Modi, aber wer braucht das schon? Ich jedenfalls nicht! Für meine Ansprüche ist das absolut ausreichend. An dieser Stelle einen Vergleich zu meiner jetzigen Grafikkarte herzustellen, wäre einfach nur lächerlich, daher lass‘  ich es einfach sein. Faktor 6 oder höher ist wohl realistisch. Mit der RX 5700 XT von MSI könnte ich endlich mal die Regler für Details an das andere, nämlich das Max-Ende, stellen, ohne dass es ruckelt. Das wäre wirklich ein Traum!
Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

5. Mein Aufrüstplan
In letzter Zeit waren die Prioritäten zu Ungunsten des PCs auf solche alltäglichen Notwendigkeiten wie Führerschein und erstes Auto verschoben, ein kleiner Umzug steht gerade auf der Tagesordnung. Durch regelmäßiges Jobben ist im Sparschwein ein Aufrüst-Budget von ca. 600€ vorhanden. Das wäre für einen ernstgemeinten Plattformwechsel zu wenig, würde aber zusammen mit der „Pimp my PC 2019“-Aktion zahlreiche Möglichkeiten eröffnen. Ohne die Aktion müsste ich eben noch mindestens bis zum Januar/Februar durchhalten, dann habe ich hoffentlich ein vierstelliges Budget zusammen.
Sollte ich von der PCGH-Redaktion ausgewählt werden, habe ich mir schon einen Aufrüstplan zurechtgelegt, wie mein zukünftiger Allround- & Gaming-PC mit den "Pimp my PC 2019"-Komponenten aussehen könnte. 

5.1 Windows 10
An erster Stelle muss natürlich ein aktuelles Betriebssystem her. Denn wenn bisher galt, dass alles noch läuft und es die ganze Mühe nicht lohnt, die steinalte Hardwareplattform mit einem neuen Windows zu versehen, sieht die Sachen jetzt genau andersherum aus. Wenn nicht jetzt den längst notwendigen Schritt machen, wann dann?

5.2 Prozessor
Als CPU ist der Sechskerner Ryzen 5-3600 mein Favorit. Er hat mich in allen Tests überzeugt und wäre die ideale CPU für meine Anforderungen der Gegenwart. Der Rückstand in Sachen Gaming ist gegenüber Intel wieder etwas kleiner geworden und das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ist sehr gut. Die Energieeffizienz ist ebenfalls überzeugend und ermöglicht eine leise Kühlung und geringe Wärmeentwicklung. Mit dem ausgewählten Mainboard sind alle notwendigen Lanes und Schnittstellen in ausreichender Anzahl vorhanden. Das wäre eine runde Sache für mich! Bisher hatte ich natürlich auch den älteren Ryzen 5-2600 (auf B450-Mainboard) noch im Auge, der mit ca. 140€ ein Preis-Kracher ist und mehr Budget für andere Komponenten übriglässt. Aber inzwischen schlägt das Herz ganz klar für den Zen2-Sechskerner. Wenn am Ende noch etwas Geld übrig sein sollte, dann käme vielleicht auch der Ryzen 7-3700X in Betracht. Den brauche ich jetzt zwar nicht unbedingt, aber so ein PC ist ja auch ein Hobby und da darf man auch mal ein bisschen unvernünftig sein. Da wird zum Schluss der Bauch entscheiden!

5.3 CPU Kühler
Wie oben schon geschrieben, bin ich bisher mit einem leistungsstarken Luftkühler sehr gut gefahren und würde diese Lösung favorisieren. Ein echte Wakü ist zu teuer, und ich scheue auch ein bisschen den Wartungsaufwand. Eine Kompakt-Wakü wäre eine Überlegung wert, aber so richtige Vorteile zu einem guten Luftkühler sehe ich nicht. Auch die Sparvariante, ein AM4-Kit für den alten Macho, habe ich in Betracht. Hier wird das Budget entscheiden oder das Herz. Das schicke Gehäuse in seinem Schwarzton verlangt ja eigentlich nach einem möglichst leisen schwarzen CPU-Kühler… 
Da wären dann ein Be Quiet Dark Rock 4, Thermalright Macho X2 oder Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH in der engeren Auswahl.

5.4 Monitor
Ich hatte bisher einen 24"-Fernseher, der aber einen neuen Einsatzzweck finden soll und muss. Da der Platz auf dem Schreibtisch aber gewissen Grenzen unterliegt, wird es maximal ein 27"-Gerät werden, am liebsten mit 144Hz Bildwiederholfrequenz und klassisch gerade ohne Krümmung. Hier ist das Angebot sehr groß. Ich habe hier den Acer XF0 XF270HUA, ViewSonic VX2758-2KP und Asus MG279Q in der engeren Auswahl. Hier möchte ich auf jeden Fall klotzen und nicht kleckern, ohne dabei zu übertreiben. Ich bin aber grundsätzlich der Auffassung, dass es nichts nützt, viele hochwertige Komponenten in seinem PC zu besitzen und man das qualitativ nicht am Bildschirm wieder(emp)findet. Meine Meinung!

5.5 Soundkarte
Eine hochwertige Soundkarte macht manchmal den Unterschied. Ich habe das schon auf anderen PCs erlebt und war überrascht, wie groß die Unterschiede sein können, wenn der Kopfhörer ebenfalls gut ist. Seitdem trage ich diesen Fakt mit mir herum. Ich kenne den onboard-Sound der letzten Mainboard-Generationen aber nicht, der Realtek ALC1220 soll ja ganz ordentlich sein. Daher würde ich das erst einmal testen und dann über eine Soundkarte neu entscheiden. 

5.6 Zusammenfassung der Komponenten
"Pimp my PC 2019"-Komponenten:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)
gesamt: 55 Punkte (0 Punkte übrig)

Weitere Komponenten aus eigenem Budget:
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Pro 
Prozessor: Ryzen 5-3600 (190€) oder Ryzen 7-3700X (330€)
CPU Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock 4, Thermalright Macho X2 oder Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH (50-60€)
Monitor: Acer XF0 XF270HUA, ViewSonic VX2758-2KP oder Asus MG279Q (400-500€)
Soundkarte: Entscheidung noch offen

vorhandene Hardware, die mitgenommen werden kann:
SSD: Crucial M500 480GB, SATA
HDD: 1TB SATA
DVD Laufwerk: LG GH24NS
Headset: HyperX Cloud II
Maus, Tastatur

6. Fazit
Das war meine Bewerbung für "Pimp my PC 2019". Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn sie mich für ihre Aktion auswählen würden. Gerne fertige ich auch ausführliche Vorher-/Nachher-Fotos und Messwerte zum neuen PC-System an. 
Zum Schluss möchte ich hervorheben, dass ich es großartig finde, dass ihr eurer Community diese Aktion anbietet. So haben auch PC-Selbstbauer eine Chance auf ein Hardware-Upgrade, die sich eben nicht aus dem Stegreif ein 2000€ Gaming-System leisten können. Das ist wirklich große Klasse!
Und ein fettes Danke an eure Sponsoren MSI, Be Quiet und Crucial, die das Ganze ermöglichen!

Mit zockerischen Grüßen
FUNbian


----------



## LiMONADENMANN (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team, 

Ich würde mir unglaublich wünschen endlich mal einen "vernünftigen" Rechner zu haben.
Es scheitert bei mir schlicht und ergreifend einfach am Geld... 
Mein Budget für einen neuen Rechner ist 300€ davon kann ich mir nur eine CPU Leisten.

Mein jetziger Rechner kommt so ziemlich an seine Grenzen, neue Spiele wie Apex laufen mit 60-65 Fps auf niedrigsten Einstellungen.. Kein Vergnügen. 

CPU: i7 4790k
Grafikkarte: Asus strix Gtx 970
Mobo: Asus z97c
Ram: Crucial Ballistix 16 gb ddr3 1600 (4 x4gb)
Festplatte:  Crucial 240gb  ssd + 1GB HDD von WD
Netzteil: 430watt Netzteil von Xilence
Kühler: Alpenfoehn Brocken Eco
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5 PCGH Edition

Die Konfiguration die ich mir ausgesucht habe - wäre folgende:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360M Mortar (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

 (0 Punkte übrig)

in meinem jetzigen Budget von 300€ würde ich mir dann einen i5 9600k kaufen und alle Komponenten würde ich selbst zusammenbauen oder wenn Ihr Lust und Zeit habt, komme ich vorbei und wir bauen den Rechner zusammen mit Video  .

Damit hätte ich dann wirklich mal 4-5 Jahre Ruhe!

Bitte helft mir PCGH!


----------



## InVicTuZ21 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Gewünschte Komponenten:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktueller Pc:

Amd Ryzen 3 1200
Boxed Kühler
Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming 
Sapphire Radeon Rx 570 8GB Pulse
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 8GB DDR4 3000 CL16
Corsair VS550 Netzteil
500GB WD-Blue SSD
1000GB Seagate Barracuda HDD
Cooler Master Masterbox MB600L

Der Pc ist ein Budget Build, da ich noch Schüler bin. Für Spiele wie Anno 1800 oder Forza Horizon 4 in niedrigen bis mittleren Einstellungen bei Full HD reicht er. Jedoch komme ich bei Openworld Spielen wie AC Origin und AC Odyssey nie über 30-40 FPS heraus, außerdem ist der Ram mittlerweile sehr knapp. Die CPU werde ich so schnell es geht gegen einen Ryzen 5 2600 austauschen. Mein Netzteil ist leider non-Modular, hat Gelb-Schwarze Kabel und viele davon benötige ich gar, was Kabelmanagement sehr erschwert. Zur Kühlung der Cpu nehme ich den Boxed-Kühler, der nicht gerade leise ist. Durch den neuen Cpu Kühler und die Gehäuselüfter erhoffe ich mir ein leiseres System. Die RTX 2080 Super ist eine gute Möglichkeit um in WQHD und womöglich auch 4K einzusteigen.


----------



## Rayken (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Na da mache ich auch mal mit, ich bräuchte eigentlich nur ne bessere Grafikkarte....

Aber wenn da noch ein neues Mainboard drin ist könnte ich überlegen die
CPU zu wechseln 


Das hier habe ich mir ausgesucht:

_RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)_



Meine Aktueller PC:
CPU: Intel 8700K
Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Carbon Pro
Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
GPU: MSI GTX 1660 Gaming X
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 550 Watt
SSD: 512 GB Samsung 950 Pro 
HDD: 4TB Seagate ST4000DM000


----------



## fabianbpunkt (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein erster eigener Build könnte ein Upgrade vertragen, damit er auch zu einem Monitor mit höherer Refreshrate passt.

Aktuelle Konfiguration:
CPU: Ryzen 1600 mit Boxkühler
Mainboard: Gigabyte B350 Gaming
RAM: Ballistix Sport 2x8GB DDR4-2400
Grafigkarte: KFA2 Nvidia GeForce GTX 1060 OC 6GB
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power 600W
SSD: 240GB Samsung Evo 850
Gehäuse: ? 2nd Hand ohne jeden Filter und mit schlechten Lüftern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Upgrade Wünsche:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 

Zusätzliches Upgrade: 3rd Gen Ryzen


----------



## Itairs (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rÃ¼stet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey, Lustige Aktion! Da bin ich gerne dabei!

Aktuelle Konfiguration



Prozzesor I7 3770K
RAM: 4 Verschiedene Ramriegel aus alten Pcs
SSD: Samsung Evo 256GB
Netzteil: BE Quite Power Zone 1000W
CPU-Kühler: ARCTIC Freezer XTREME
Gehäuse:  Siehe Bild!  Imgur: The magic of the Internet 
Intel-Mainboard: P8Z77-V LK
AMD-Grafikkarte: R9 290 (1 Lüfter Defekt)

Diese Konfiguration ist entstanden während meines Studiums wo ich immer die Besten teile an die ich gekommen bin gegriffen habe, leider läuft das ganze nicht so Rund wie ich es gerne hätte! Immerhin ist er aufalle fälle ein echter Blickfänger auch wenn dann doch eher für ein kleineres Kichern da ich anderen Leuten schon seit langen immer Systeme zusammenstelle und oder Repariere.
Die unterlage ist gefertigt aus der Schachtel einer Grafikkarte!

Viel Glück allen zusammen!


Meine Zusammenstellung
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## c-d-w (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rÃ¼stet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich bekomme gerade richtig Lust mal wieder ein wenig zu "basteln"...


Im Moment verbaut:

16 GB DDR4 2400 G.Skill
Ryzen 2600
MSI A320M VD/S
SSD Samsung EVO 840 120GB
HDD 1TB + 2TB
Sapphire Nitro+ RX 480 8GB
BeQuiet Pure Power 10 500W
Fractal Design Focus G
Shared album - byCDW - Google Photos

Aufrüstpfad:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## TekForce (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt! 

Ausgewählte Komponente:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine derzeitigen Komponenten:

Prozessor: I7-7700 HQ
CPU: 12GB
Speicher HDD/SSD: 1 TB HDD/ 256 GB SSD
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 1060 TI
Motherboard: MSI 7693-040R 970
Rest ist nichts relevantes Standart Kühler und Gehäuse.
Innenraum des PC's: Pimp my PC 2019 ? Google Drive


----------



## allax (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rÃ¼stet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
als Amateur-Filmemacher aus der Metropolregion Nürnberg (Postmortem Productions - Home) habe ich in letzter Zeit meinen PC für die Erstellung/Editierung von Filmen aufgerüstet.
Es fehlt mir noch mehr Speicher (RAM & SSD) und eine bessere Grafikkarte:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 43 (12 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktueller PC:

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X (Boxed)
ASUS Prime X570-P
2x8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws V
MSI Radeon RX480 8GB
Samsung 970 SSD EVO Plus 500 GB
Kingston SSD SA400 960 GB
WD 2 GB HDD
LG Blu-ray Brenner
Seasonic Prime Ultra Gold 550W
Gehäuse Define R4 Window

Danke und viele Grüße!
Alex


----------



## ToastNatter (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Super Aktion die mir gerade recht kommen würde 

Ausgewählte Komponenten:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Meine derzeitigen Komponenten:

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 2600
CPU-Kühler: BeQuiet Dark Rock
RAM: G-Skill RipJaw DDR-4 3200 2x8GB
Motherboard: Asus ROG Strix B450-F Gaming
SSD: Samsung 970 EVO Plus 500 GB + 1TB Western Digital
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power 600W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon
Grafikkarte: Radeon RX 590 Nitro Edition


----------



## Unreal (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

habe ich es richtig gesehen, dass dieses Jahr KEINE Pflicht besteht von allem etwas zu nehmen? Zumindest konnte ich es in den Bedingungen nicht finden. Würde gerne auf Nummer sicher gehen bevor ich einen Beitrag abfeuere....


----------



## hardbase87 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Versuch ich auch mal wieder mein Glück.

Derzeit verbaut:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1700
Board: Gigabyte Aorus GA-AX370-Gaming K7
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z 16GB
Grafikkarte: KFA2 GeForce GTX 1080 EXO
SSD: Samsung 960 250, Crucial MX300 1TB
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX schwarz




Ausgewählte Produkte

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)


Aufrüstplan:

Umziehen ins neue Gehäuse, Gaming X Trio unter Wasser setzen, auf die neue Ryzen Gen wechseln und vl endlich mal auf Hardtubes umbauen, die 1080 einen Bekannten geben.


----------



## psywolfcho (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
mein "aktueller" PC ist um die 8-10 Jahre alt und wurde damals schon gebraucht gekauft.
Er eignet sich für aktuelle Spiele gerade noch so zum zocken, bevor "Sekunden pro frame" einsetzen.
Mit der "Pimp my PC 2019" Aktion könnte ich meinen ersten richtigen Gaming PC zusammenstellen.


Aktuelle Komponenten:
Gehäuse: Aero XPredator weiß
Mainboard: ASRock 970 Exreme4
CPU: AMD FX-8350 mit 8x4 GHz
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13
RAM: 2x8GB DDR3 Fury HyperX
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Gigabyte GTX960 2GB GDDR5
Festplatte: Samsung Evo 850 SSD mit 1TB
Netzteil: Rhombutech Non-Modular 850 Watt


Ausgewählte Komponenten:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Komponenten welche ich anschließend selbst nachrüste:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600X


Komponenten welche ich von meinem derzeitigen PC behalte:
Festplatte: Samsung Evo 850 SSD mit 1TB


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Sunshyn3 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Leute

Also ich kann euch sagen, spielen macht auf der alten Kiste keinen Spaß mehr. So richtig stabil läuft der Computer auch nicht. Der Sprung auf meine Wunschkonfiguration wäre riesig. Damit könnte ich wieder vernünftig zocken. Endlich problemlos Anno 1800 am eigenen PC spielen, das wäre was… 

Aktuelle Konfiguration: 

CPU: AMD FX-4130
Netzteil: be quiet
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Katana 4
Gehäuse: Cooler Master
Mainboard: Gigabyte 990XA-UD3
Grafikkarte: XFX GTX 8800 XXX
HDD: WD 500GB
RAM: G.Skill DDR3 1333 C9 2x4GB

Wunschkonfiguration:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)
Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde das Ganze mit einem Ryzen 5 3600 abrunden und wäre somit super aufgestellt. Sofern Fortuna mir hold ist, könnte auch ein Ryzen 7 3800X Einzug in das neue System erhalten. Das entscheidet sich dann kurzfristig.

Allen Anderen natürlich viel Glück 😊

Liebe Grüße
Yvonne


----------



## cornflakeswithmilk (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Pimp my Pc Aktion 2019

*Spezifikationen meines Gaming PCs:*
*Prozessor:* Intel Core I7-6700k @ 4,6 GHZ
*Kühler:* Noctua NH D15S
*Mainboard:* Asus Maximus VIII Ranger
*Grafikkarte:* MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X
*Festplatten:* Crucial SSD 250GB, 2TB HDD Western Digital Green
*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200MHz
*Gehäuse:* Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX
*Netzteil:* bequiet! PURE POWER 9 500W




> *Nachfolgend mein gewünschter Upgrade-Wunsch:*
> 
> SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
> Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
> ...



*Warum nur diese zwei Komponenten?*
Weil in meinen Augen die restlichen Komponenten des PCs noch immer hervorragend sind. 
Ich merke allerdings schon das die GTX 1070 im Gegensatz zu Ihrem Erscheinungsdatum keine 1440p Karte auf hohen Details mehr ist, sondern nur noch in 1080p stabile 60 fps gewährleisten kann. 
Auch würde eine 2 TB SSD hervorragend in Kombination mit der RTX2080 in den PC passen. 
Aktuell sind alle meine Spiele auf meiner 2 TB Western Digital Green HDD installiert die dann von der 2 TB Crucial MX500 ersetzt werden würde.
Evtl. würde ich auch noch ein neues Netzteil kaufen, sollte mein bisheriges nicht mehr ausreichen um alles am Laufen zu halten (was ich aber nicht glaube).


Vielen Dank wieder einmal an euch und eure Partner für die tolle Aktion!


----------



## Dragonsnake (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*  Hallo Freunde von PC Games und Hardware,  *

Bin durch Zufall auf dieses Angebot von PC Games gestoßen. Wusste bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht das es Jährlich gemacht wird, da ich bisher auch nur mit PC Games in Form der Zeitschrift Bekanntschaft gemacht habe.
PC Games hat immer gute Vergleichsmöglichkeiten geboten.

Ich hatte vor nächstes Jahr in hinsiecht auf SQ 42 meinen aktuellen PC aufzurüsten. Da aktuell mein Rechner immer langsamer wird und ich immer mehr eingeschränkt werde!
Wenn es mit diesem Gewinnspiel klappt wäre es Super!

*Mein PC den ich vor ca. 7 Jahren selber zusammen gebaut und bis heute nicht aufrüsten brauchte (ich bitte um Entschuldigung für den Staub   ) : *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 -CPU:  Der alte CPU war damals glaube ich rund 150€ wert und ein Kompromiss in hinsicht auf Preis Leistung, wo ich in Zukunft nochmal nachlegen wollte. Aber erst später merkte ich, dass es vollkommen ausreichend war!
 -CPU Kühler:   Mein alter Kühler von Enermax ist Groß und nimmt viel platz weg aber zu Glück ist mein Gehäuse groß genug!  
 -M-Bord:  Das alte Mainboard war darauf ausgelegt das ich mein System in 2 Jahren mit neuen Teile aufwerte, somit habe ich mich für das Rampage IV Formula entschieden! Und somit bildet das Motherboard das Herz meines alten PCs.
 -GPU:  Genauso wie beim Motherboard ist die Grafikkarte Quasi Die Lunge also auch ein wichtiges Bauteil und habe mich damals für eine GTX 780 von Gigabyte mit einem Preis damals von 580€ entschieden, sie leistet bisher gute Dienste. Kommt aber jetzt fast immer an ihre Grenzen!
 - Arbeitsspeicher:  Mein Arbeitsspeicher von Kingston hat mich nie im Stich gelassen, Kingston Arbeitsspeicher waren damals auch eine sehr gute Wahl weis aber leider nicht mehr den Preis den ich bezahlt habe.
 -(A:Gehäuse B:Netzteil und C:Festplatte):  A: Gehäuse war in Hinsicht auf Platz und Aussehen einfach die beste Wahl B:  BeQuiet modulare Netzteile sind wahrscheinlich das beste was ich je hatte und war für den zusammenbauen einfach, Platzsparend und gut die Kabel zu verstecken, auch wenn ich es nicht Perfekt hinbekommen habe. C: Festplatte gab es nur eine Entscheidung eine SSD von Samsung.

* Zusammenfassung alter PC: * 

 - Monitor: Asus VG248QE(neu seit einem jahr)(144Hz)
-CPU: Intel Core i7 3820
-CPU Kühler: Enermax ETS-T40 Tower Kühler
- M-Bord: Asus Rampage IV Formula
-GPU: GeForce GTX 780 
- Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston HyperX fb-dimm 2x8GB (DDR3)
- Netzteil: BeQuiet! Dark Power 10 Pro 750W
- Gehäuse: Termeltake Chasar MK-1
- Festplatten: (Windows+Main games: Samsung SSD) (Rest sind 3 normale Festplatten)


*  Meine ausgewählten Komponenten Neu:  *

 -RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte) 
 - Intel- Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte) 
Wie bei meinem alten PC soll das Motherboard wieder das Herz darstellen und in Hinsicht auf die Zukunft eine Möglichkeit bieten meinen PC aufzurüsten!
Warum ich nicht mit dem Strom schwimme und Intel Bevorzuge? Ganz einfach weil ich mit AMD bis jetzt nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Qualität gemacht habe, z.B. hatte ich einen AMD PC bevor ich mir den letzten zusammen gebaut habe. Damals hatte ich immer mit abstürzen  und anderen Fehlern zu rechnen, das legte sich erst als ich 3 mal das Motherboard samt CPU Wechseln lassen musste! 
 - Nvidia - Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte) 
Grafikkarten sind einfach zu teuer um sich häufig eine neue zu Kaufen, deswegen mein Motto: Lieber einmal was gutes und dann damit auskommen solange es geht!
 Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig) 

* Was ich dazu Kaufen würde auf Grund nicht kompatibel:  *

CPU: i9 9900 K für ca. 500 - 600€ wenn es den neuen KS zu diesem Zeitpunkt gibt dann natürlich KS
wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe, werde ich in diesem PC natürlich auch gleich ein Flaggschiff als Gehirn einbauen, es sollte dann auch keine Kopfschmerzen geben!
Behalten würde ich somit das Gehäuse, Netzteil, SSD und CPU Kühler Und würde dann schauen ob der Kühler noch ausreicht aber ich denke da gibt es keine Probleme.

* Zusammenfassung neu : *

 - Monitor: Asus VG248QE
- CPU:Intel Core i9 9900K / KS (Eigenleistung 500-600€)
- CPU Kühler: Enermax ETS-T40 Tower Kühler
- M-Bord:MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10Punkte)
- GPU:MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41Punkte)
- Arbeitsspeicher: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4Punkte)
- :BeQuiet! Dark Power 10 Pro 750W
- Gehäuse:Termeltake Chasar MK-1 
- Festplatte: Samsung SSD 

Auch wenn ich erst mal einen Bericht zu den Verbesserungen schreiben würde, die nur von den Komponenten die ich durch die Verlosung bekommen könnte wäre,
 Mein Traum ist ja natürlich etwas Höher gesteckt und würde mir in Eigenleistung wahrscheinlich noch Komponenten dazu kaufen.
Wenn gewünscht kann ich gerne dazu dann auch einen Bericht verfassen, was der Austausch der folgenden Komponenten gebracht hat:

 Arbeitsspeicher: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000  (Nochmal zusätzlich) ca 75€
-Gleich 32GB Arbeitsspeicher damit es in Zukunft gar keine Probleme gibt

 Festplatte: Corsair MP600  ca 220€
-eine PCIe SSD Festplatte damit die Leistung auch voll umgesetzt werden kann!! 

Das wäre mein Traum, wo ich dann mit dem CPU bei einen Kostenfaktor von ca. 900 € bin und somit einen TOP PC in unseren LANs! Und damit auch mehr als ausreichend Leistung für SQ42 und Star Citizen Besitze!

_  PS: Rechtschreibfehler dürfen gern Ausgedruckt und bei sich Ausgestellt werden, aber bitte beachtet das ihr selber keine Fehler macht!  _

 Und ich denke das der neue PC dann auch wieder 7 Jahre halten wird. 


* -06.10.2019 *
Bin beim Stöbern im Internet drauf gestoßen das die erste Webseite den Intel i9 9900KS listet, aber mit noch offenem Verkaufs Termin, es wird aber vermutet das er noch im Oktober Veröffentlicht wird!

* -07.10.2019 *
Allgemeine Rechtschreibkorrektur


----------



## Springuin (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Unreal schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe ich es richtig gesehen, dass dieses Jahr KEINE Pflicht besteht von allem etwas zu nehmen? Zumindest konnte ich es in den Bedingungen nicht finden. Würde gerne auf Nummer sicher gehen bevor ich einen Beitrag abfeuere....



Da es der Konfigurator so anbietet denke ich dass das so legitim ist.
Es gibt auch viele Bewerbungen die so eingereicht werden ☺️


----------



## hurzpfurz (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PC Games Hardware Team,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch mit meinem PC, um einige Komponenten aufzurüsten.

Dies ist meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Gehäuse: COOLER MASTER MasterBox Q300L 
Mainboard: MSI B450M Mortar Titanium
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 2600
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB G.Skill SniperX Digital Camouflage DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Grafikkarte: ASUS GeForce GTX 1060 Dual OC 3GB
Festplatten: Sandisk Ultra II 480GB, Sandisk SSD Plus 120GB

Das hier würde ich gerne von euch erhalten, um meinen PC aufzurüsten:

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)


Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein Rechner ist zwar nicht extrem langsam aber auch nicht mehr super geil. 

Leider ist meine Grafikkarte vor einiger Zeit kaputt gegangen, weshalb ich mir mangels guter Angebote eine Übergangs-Grafikkarte besorgt habe.
Die Grafikkarte ist jedoch dann tatsächlich nicht mehr so toll.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich für die MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X.

Mein Mainboard ist zwar noch voll ok, hat jedoch kein WLAN integriert. 
Ich plane meinen PC in ein Zimmer zu stellen, wo ich aktuell nur mittels WLAN Internetzugang habe.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich für das MSI MEG X570 Ace entschieden, welches WLAN 6 hat.
Und weil es sich bei dem eben genannten Mainboard um ein ATX Modell handelt und ich ur ein Micro-ATX Gehäuse habe, habe ich abschließend für das Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black entschieden, welches richtig gut aussieht und sehr viel Platz bietet.

Weil ich so genügsam bin habe ich einen Punkt übrig gelassen. 

Ich werde meinen AMD Ryzen 5 2600 vermutlich selbst noch gegen den neuen Ryzen 5 3600 tauschen und hätten dann einen top Rechner.

Ich würde mich riesig über die neue Hardware freuen und wünsche euch allen einen schönen Tag.


----------



## JemHadar (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Leute,

hier ist meine Bewerbung mit meiner Wunschconfi:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Altsystem ist in die Jahre gekommen und es wird einfach Zeit für was neues.

Prozessor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 940 Processor und Alpenföhn Kühler
RAM: 8 GB Kingston DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher Kingston RAM KHX8500D2
Mainboard Asus M4A79 Deluxe
Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 T
Festplatte: 500 GB HDD WDC WD5000AAKS-00A7B2 ATA
Netzteil: Corsair TX650 W

Das System lief bisher ganz gut, aber bei aktuellen Spielen ist das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht.
Nur 5 834 Punkte mit NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti(1x) und AMD Phenom II X4 940
im Fire Strike 1.1 Test sagt ja wohl alles. 

Als CPU wird dann wohl ein neuer 3000er Ryzen fällig.

Viel Glück Euch allen!


----------



## ammerhai (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallö alle miteinander,

ich versuch jetzt auch einmal mein Glück.
Der PC der aufgerüstet wird ist quasi meiner, nur habe ich den vor nicht allzu langer Zeit meinem Vater gegeben. Ich will ihm einfach was zurückgeben, was er die letzten Jahre für mich getan hat und sei es das kleine Quäntchen Glück in diesem Gewinnspiel. Ich selbst könnte, besonders was Grafikkarte angeht, ein Upgrade gebrauchen, aber mein jetziger PC reicht für mein Hobby (Sound und Audio) aus und ich will mich eh mehr aufs Studium fokussieren, sodass die Begrenzung für mich ganz praktisch ist und die Freude des Schenkenden eh am größten ist. 

Der alte PC:
RAM: HYPERX Fury DDR3 1866 2x 4GB (wobei hier 1,1 GB für Hardware reserviert sind und ich vermute, dass die nach 5 Jahren nicht mehr auf 100% laufen)
SSD: 240 GB SanDisk TLC
Netzteil: Thermaltake 430 Watt (was gerade so noch ausreicht)
CPU: AMD A10-7850K
Mobo: MSI A68HM-P33 (MS-7721)
Gehäuse: Chieftec MiniGehäuse
Grafikkarte: Radeon R9 285 (beste Graka im Haushalt, welche mittlerweile an meinem PC zu wahllosen Abstürzen führt (wahrscheinlich erster Defekt) und ich deshalb die RX 550 eingebaut habe) 

und ein Bluray Laufwerk...

Daher wäre halt das Upgrade wunderbar, um ihm eine Freude zu machen, da das zum einen ein Sprung der Technik von 2014 auf 2019 wäre und ich dann nur noch die CPU besorgen muss .

Wunschkonfig:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 55 (5 Punkte übrig)

Unterm Strich alles was man für ein gutes System braucht und für einige Jahre und FullHD ausreicht. Da er seit kurzem auch einen neuen 27" Bildschirm hat würde sich das auch nochmal lohnen.

Ich wünsche allen anderen viel Erfolg und einen schönen Tag


----------



## erik1382 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen.

erstmal ein großes Dankeschön an das PCGH-Team, dass so eine Aktion überhaupt gefahren wird.

Ich bewerbe mich hier mit meinem selbst zusammengestellten Gaming PC.

Dieser hat zur Zeit folgende Konfiguration:
AMD FX-8350 @ 4.4 GHz gekühlt mit einem Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition
ASUS Strix GTX 970 4 GB GDDR5
G.Skill Ripjaws X 2133 16 GB DDR 3 RAM
ASUS M5A99FX Pro Rev. 2.0
250 GB Samsung 850 EVO SSD
500 GB Crucial MX 300 SSD
750 GB Samsung Spinpoint HDD
Netzteil: Corsair HX620
Alles in einem Corsair Carbide Air 540 

Spielen in FHD ist noch möglich, das System kommt aber schon  an seine Grenzen.

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Dazukaufen muss ich dann noch eine Ryzen der 3. Generation  und evtl. noch ein moderneres Netzteil

Behalten wird:
Gehäuse Corsair Air 540  incl. beQuiet Silentwings
Festplatten
CPU-Kühler Alpenföhn Brocken 2  PCGH-Edition

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern Glück.


----------



## p4inEr (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion,
hallo liebe PC-Freunde,

so langsam aber sicher ist es Zeit meine alte Dame in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand zu schicken.
Daher nutze ich die Gelegenheit mich bei „Pimp my PC 2019“ zu bewerben.

Seit gut 8 Jahren werkelt bei mir folgende Zusammenstellung:

Intel i5-2500k @OC 4300 Mhz mit einem Scythe Mugen 2
ASUS P8P67 Pro Rev 3.1
8GB Team Group Elite DDR3-1333
Zotac GeForce GTX570 AMP Edition
Thermaltake Toughpower 750W Gold

Trotz des Alters erledigt der Rechner seine Arbeiten zufriedenstellend. Sofern man nicht zu viele Anwendungen gleichzeitig laufen hat.

Bei Spielen muss man natürlich die Regler so weit wie möglich herunterstellen. Aber auch damit ist man nun an der Grenze angekommen. Ähnlich verhält es sich beim CAD.

Jetzt zu meine Gewählten Komponenten:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
(32 GiB RAM müssen es Heutzutage schon sein)

SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
(Die Crucial BX500 wird meine alte MX500 ersetzen)

Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
(Ein neues Netzteil muss unbedingt her bei der neuen Hardware.)

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
(Auch wenn die Boxed Kühler reichen, habe ich gerne eine Stärker Lösung)

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
 (Ich hab das Gehäuse vor kurzen noch bei Bekannten eingesetzt, tolle Verarbeitung , sehr gut gedämmt.)

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
(Von der Optik sowie Leistung ein sehr schönes und starkes Board, wird auch von vielen Usern empfohlen)

AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)
(Einer der Besten Kühlkörper bei den Navi-Customs.)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkt übrig)

Von mir würde ein Ryzen 7 3700x verbaut werden. Damit ist mehr als genug Leistung fürs spielen und vor allem fürs Arbeiten vorhanden.

Nun heißt es Daumen drücke und abwarten.

Allen anderen wünsche ich natürlich ebenfalls viel Glück


----------



## MatthiasT (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Pimp my PC Aktion 2019.

Zuerst möchte ich ein paar Worte zu meinem aktuellen Rechner verlieren. Ich habe diesen Rechner vor knapp 10 Jahren bei Mediamarkt zum Komplettpreis für 1000€ gekauft.
Im Laufe der Jahre habe ich zweimal die Grafikkarte getauscht und einmal musste ich ein neues Netzteil installieren, da die neuen GPUs mehr Saft erfordert haben. Außerdem musste ich 
einmal das Gehäuse wechseln, da die Grafikkarten zu lang wurden für meinen damaligen Tower.
Des Weiteren habe ich aufgrund der immer intensiveren Nutzung der CPU irgendwann den CPU Kühler austauschen müssen und gleich weitere 120mm Gehäuselüfter verbaut (Wenn man schon dabei ist).
Ich konnte jedoch fast 9 Jahre lang fast alle Triple A spiele in Full HD bei schöner Grafik und konstanten 60fps genießen. Dies ist jetzt leider nicht mehr der Fall 
Selbst auf niedrigen Einstellungen sind die 60fps beinahe gar nicht mehr zu erreichen.
Mein Computer hat mir über all die Jahre gute Dienste erwiesen. Ich hatte nicht einen Bluescreen, nur wenig Systemausfälle und niemals ärger mit der irgendwelcher Hardware.
Ich säubere meinen Computer mindestens einmal im Quartal von Innen und säubere wöchentlich die Staubfilter.
Doch nun ist die Zeit gekommen, es heißt Abschied nehmen, da die CPU der limitierende Faktor geworden ist. 

Aus diesem Grund würde es mich freuen als ein Gewinner in eurer fantastischen Aktion hervorzugehen. 

Mein alter Rechner:

Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i7-870 Processor @ 2,93Ghz, 4-Kerne
Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2
Mainboard: Hewlett-Packard p6725de
Gehäuselüfter: ARCTIC F12 120mm (4stk)
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670
Festplatten: Samsung 840 EVO 120gb, Western Digital WD20EARS Caviar Green 2TB 5400rpm
RAM: 2 x 4 GB RAM PC Micron DDR3 PC3 – 10600U 1333 Mhz 2Rx8 CL9
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Urban S31 Midi Tower PC-Gehäuse
Netzteil: 450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold
Zusatzkarten: LAN-Karte (ungenutzt) und 3.0 Usb (2.1 ist zu langsam )


Nun zu dem was ich hoffentlich bald mein eigen nennen darf 

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)



Auch zu diesem Build möchte ich noch ein paar Worte verlieren. Ich kann es nicht übers Herz bringen meinen jetzigen Rechner ganz und gar abzuschreiben. Ich würde ihn gerne in seiner jetzigen Form behalten und 
vielleicht einfach in ein Regal stellen oder noch als Arbeitsrechner weiter benutzen. Ich weiß es klingt vielleicht etwas merkwürdig, aber er ist mir wirklich ein guter Begleiter gewesen und soll am besten weiterhin genutzt werden.
Nur das Gaming wird er wohl sein lassen müssen.
Daher habe ich ein komplett neues PC System erstellt. Abrunden würde ich es noch mit einer schönen Ryzen CPU. Ich denke da an den 2600x. Da die neuen Ryzen Modelle auch mit dem b450 Tomahawk kompatibel sind, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen
zu gegebener Zeit auf einen 3700x zu wechseln.

Natürlich werde ich einen Bericht über den Vergleich meines Alten zu dem Neuen System anfertigen und auf Wunsch auch gerne den Zusammenbau dieses Systems schriftlich erklären (mit Bildern).

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle auch dem PCGH Team danken. Nicht nur für das großartige Heft und die spitzen Videos, sondern auch für Chancen wie diese. Nicht jeder hat das nötige Kleingeld für tolle neue Hardware.
Ich wünsche allen viel Erfolg. For the glorious PC Master Race!

Liebe liebe Grüße, Matthias Temmen


----------



## Gothsome (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag miteinander!
Ich möchte mich ebenfalls bewerben und meine Liste ist:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)
Teilnahmebedingungen      

Mein derzeitiger Rechner ist so 6-7 Jahre alt bis auf die 1080 und dem Netzteil, das dieses Jahr den Dienst quittiert hat.
Sonst verbaut ist ein Asus Mainboard und ein 2700k mit Akasa Lüfter und 2*4gb DDR3 von Samsung.

Für alltägliches reicht er noch, aber bei anspruchsvolleren Dingen merkt man schon dass RAM und CPU schon ziemlich limitieren.

Wegen Umzug vor kurzem ist die prio des Upgrades leider ziemlich weit nach hinten verschoben.

Ich möchte mich Recht herzlich für diese Chance bedanken und ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

MfG
Matthias Dürre


----------



## TobiaszMylak (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hier meine aktuelle Konfiguration :
CPU: Intel i5-8600k
CPU-Kühler: Corsair Hydro Series H100i Pro RGB
Motherboard: MSI Z370 Gaming M5
RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 580 8G
Netzteil: Corsair RMi Series RM1000i
SSD: Corsair Force Series MP500 480GB, M.2
HDD: 4 TB WD Blue
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series Air 740

Meine Wunschliste :
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)

Ich wollte schon immer eine Nvidia-GPU haben konnte mir diese aber nie leisten. Deswegen wollte ich bei dem Gewinnspiel mitmachen. Meinen ersten PC hab ich mir vor 2 Jahren zusammengebaut und hab mir auch zu dieser Zeit keine Nvidia-GPU leisten können. Ich wünsche allen noch viel Glück.

Der Einbau erfolgt durch mich selbst.


----------



## NoticeMehSenpai (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wunschliste:

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da ich derzeit einen 6 Jahre alten Gaming Laptop verwende, möchte ich mir einen PC zusammenbauen und diese Teile würden mir damit sehr helfen! ^^


----------



## momsi91 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe Redaktion,

erstmal vielen Dank für das Gewinnspiel, das ist eine tolle Sache wo auch Leute, die vielleicht nicht das Geld haben ihren Rechner regelmäßig aufzurüsten, wieder in den Genuss der neueren Spiele in anständiger Framerate zu kommen 

Ich habe aktuell die folgende Kofiguration:

Mainboard: Asus P8Z77
CPU: i5 3570 (ohne K)
GPU: AMD RX480
RAM: 12GB noname von Ebay 
SSD: Samsung 500GB (SATA)
HDD: Samsung 500 GB 
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 400 Watt 

Das ganze in einem Gehäuse, dessen Namen ich nicht weiß  
Nun, ich spiele hauptsächlich DCS World. Ein Flugsimulator, der aber sehr sehr performancehungrig ist, also würde ich mich sehr freuen, mit den folgenden Komponenten einen Rechner aufzubauen, mit dem ich vielleicht sogar mal in VR fliegen kann 

Meine Auswahl:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dem ganzen fehlt dann noch ein CPU: da würde ich wahrscheinlich i5 9600K dazu kaufen.
Kühlen würde ich den dann z.B. mit einem be quiet! Dark Rock 4

Von meinem alten System würde ich Gehäuselüfter (noname) die HDD und die SSD übernehmen, funktioniert ja noch. Dennoch habe ich für die Konfiguration, sollte ich gewinnen, die Crucial P1 500 GB gewählt, um von schnelleren NVME zu profitieren. 
Natürlich würde ich selbst zusammenbauen, es gibt doch nichts befriedigenderes, wenns dann am ende läuft 

Ich hoffe ich habe Glück 

Grüße


----------



## martin85 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich hatte die letzten Jahre schon mit gemacht, aber leider kein Glück gehabt. Inzwischen habe ich auf Ryzen 2700X geupgradet, in Verbindung mit einem Asus X370-F Gaming und 2x8 GB G. SKILL Flare X 3200er RAM. Das alles steckt in einem Be Quiet Dark Base 800. Als Grafikkarte kommt noch eine Sapphire R9 390 Nitro zum Einsatz - ihr könnt euch also vorstellen, wo hin die Reise gehen soll...

Hier meine Auflistung der Dinge, die ich gerne upgraden wurde:

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich wäre euch super dankbar, wenn das klappen würde. Als Vater von 3 Kindern ist einfach das Geld knapp und die Zeit zum basteln erst recht....


----------



## Rubmary (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
wie jeder hier bin ich begeisterter PC-Spieler und seit etwa einem Jahr mit QGIS (Geoinformationssystem) beschäftigt. Daher nehme ich sehr gerne an der Aktion teil und stelle meinen aktuellen PC erst einmal vor, komme dann zur Beschreibung und schließe mit der Auflistung der Komponenten ab: 


*Mein aktueller Rechner:* 

_Mainboard_:        ASRock H81M-DGS 
_CPU_:                     Intel i3 4170 
_CPU-Kühler_:     Intel-Boxed Kühler 
_RAM_:                    Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB DDR3 
_Grafikkarte_:      MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G  
_Festplatten_: 2 TB HDD + 128 GB SSD 
_Gehäuse_:            BitFenix Neos  
_Netzteil_:             be quiet!  Straight Power 10 CM 500 Watt 
_Monitor_:            AOC G2460PF, 24", 144 Hz

Die Basis meines PC war zu Beginn ein selbstgebauter Office-PC, daher ein i3 und die für heutzutage kleine SSD. Da ich schon immer Konsolen im Hause waren wurde der PC auch zügig mit einer Grafikkarte zum Spielen ergänzt. Die Erste, eine GTX 560 ti, war zu dem Zeitpunkt vollkommen ausreichend, verabschiedete sich jedoch nach einigen Monaten. Die GTX 970 ist somit die Zweite. Es war bis jetzt also eine Evolution, nun hoffe ich auf eine Revolution. Nun möchte ich im Bereich der Lautstärke auch nachbessern, das und Weiteres nun in folgenden Erläuterungen.


*MSI* – AMD-Mainboard & AMD-Grafikkarte

Für seinen ersten Zweck, also Browsen, Videos gucken und Office-Betrieb ist der PC natürlich mehr als ausreichend. Beim Spielen ist dies abhängig vom Spiel noch gegeben, teilweise leidet die Bildrate dann unter der CPU. Es müssen zwangsläufig nicht die höchsten Grafikeinstellungen sein, das wäre zu viel erwartet, ein flüssiges und schönes Bild soll trotzdem möglich sein. Da ich GIS für Analysen im europäischen Raum verwende, bspw. mit Corine Land Cover, weiteren Datenbanken und vielen Layern, ist der 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher fast immer am Limit. Somit wird der Rest der Daten direkt von der Festplatte geladen, was die Berechnung noch langsamer macht. Optimaler Weise lasse ich GIS pro fiktiven Kern maximal eine Berechnung durchführen, mit vier fiktiven Kernen bin ich dort leider limitiert, sodass der PC in der Zwischenzeit unbrauchbar ist. Hierbei würde das MSI X570 Gaming Edge inklusive Ryzen 3900X mit 12 Kernen/24 Threads enorm aushelfen und trotz hoher Auslastung ausreichend Reserven zu haben. Intel bietet zwar im selben Preisbereich 8/16 an, wobei der Ryzen als Workstation CPU dann mehr Sinn macht. Für mich ist somit das P/L-Verhältnis von AMD besser, daher entscheide ich mich bewusst für das MSI X570 Board. Beim Wechsel des Unterbaus machen sich zudem auch die kleinen Unterschiede und Funktionen bemerkbar. DDR4 und m.2 endlich mit an Bord. Eine 970 Evo Plus m.2 mit 500GB soll daraufhin als Laufwerk für das System und als Hauptspeicher für GIS Daten dienen. PCIe 4.0 ist mit dabei und kann direkt bei der neusten AMD Grafikkarte zum Einsatz kommen. Das gerade günstig erworbene MMX 300, welches auch an der Konsole verwendet wird, würde sich über einen neuen Audio-Chip freuen. 

Für mich steht der Wechsel auf eine neue Plattform zwar im Vordergrund. Dennoch profitiert GIS von der Rechenleistung einer schnelleren Grafikkarte, wobei der Speicher hierbei am Ende weniger ausmacht. Bei Spielen ist natürlich beides wichtig. Wegen des Grafikspeichers der GTX 970 ruckeln Spiele ab und zu, nicht nur auf Grund meiner CPU, sondern da hier nur 3,5 GB voll funktionsfähigen sind, bspw. in Battlefield 5. Somit wäre der Sprung auf eine RX 5700 Gaming X von MSI mit 8 GB eine willkommene Ergänzung zu den schon ausgewählten Komponenten. Im Frühling habe ich zudem auf einen 24‘‘ mit 144 Hz gewechselt. Dieser hat FreeSync, welches mit einer AMD Grafikkarte nun endlich verwendet werden könnte. Für ein paar Monate gibt es bei Kauf eines AMD Produkts auch Borderlands 3 als Bonus dazu, als erster Test der neuen Hardware. Das gewisse Extra bei Raytracing sehe noch in keinen vernünftigen Verhältnissen zur Performance, daher fällt die Wahl auf eine AMD-Grafikkarte.


*Crucial* – RAM & SSD
Die 16 GB RAM und 960 GB SSD von Crucial sind für GIS und Spiele optimal. Kein Warten mehr bis einzelne Layer in GIS oder Spiele von der drehenden Festplatte geladen werden. Die HDD würde ich aus dem System entfernen, da Bilder, sonstige Dateien und nicht mehr aktuelle Arbeitspakete von GIS sowieso auf externen Festplatten gespeichert werden. Die Crucial SSD somit für Spiele, die m.2 für Windows, GIS und sonstige Programme. Somit wäre ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung leisem PC erfolgreich.


*be quiet!* – Netzteil, CPU-Kühler & Gehäuse
Mein Straight Power 10 mit 500 W sollte den aktuellen Standards grundsätzlich entsprechen. Mit dem Straight Power 11 kann ich für die neuen Komponenten auf Nummer sichergehen. Ein guter Puffer für Übertaktung von CPU und GPU wäre somit auch gegeben, ohne das Netzteil zu sehr auszulasten und somit leise zu halten. Des Weiteren ist mir aufgefallen, dass das X570 Board zwei P8 Stecker aufnehmen kann und mein Straight Power 10 nur einen besitzt, das E11 zwei. Das Pure Power 11 mit 600W hat leider auch nur einen P8 Stecker. Da der 3900X gut versorgt werden soll fiel die Wahl somit auf das Straight Power 11.

Der Lüfter des Intel Kühlers pfeift langsam bei hoher Belastung in GIS, was seiner Größe und Alter zu Schulden ist, obwohl dieser immer wieder von Staub befreit wird. Auch wenn der 3900X mit einem neuen Kühler ausgeliefert wird, möchte ich weiterhin einen leisen PC setzen. Daher kommt hier nur der Dark Rock Pro 4 in Frage, um diese heiße CPU zu ordentlich zu kühlen. Hier soll zudem noch Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste die Kühlung optimieren.

Mein jetziges Gehäuse ist relativ klein und dabei soll es auch bleiben, daher favorisiere ich das Pure Base 500. Ein 5,25‘‘ Laufwerk wird nicht benötigt und maximal per USB angeschlossen. In Metallic Gray sieht Pure Base unglaublich gut aus. Als Gehäusebelüftung sind hier zwar zwei Lüfter vorinstalliert, diese würde ich jedoch an die Front setzen und das Heck mit einem Silent Wing 3 ergänzen.


*Upgrade-Wunsch: *

_RAM_: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
_SSD_: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
_Netzteil_: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
_CPU-Kühler_: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
_Gehäuse_: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
_AMD-Mainboard_: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
_AMD-Grafikkarte_: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Hinzu kommt weitere von mir zu erwerbende Hardware: *

_AMD Ryzen 9 3900X (+ Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut)_
_Samsung SSD 970 Evo Plus 500GB, m.2_
_be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM 140_


Das Ergebnis wäre nun ein sehr leiser und zukunftssicherer PC, welcher auch als Workstation zum Einsatz kommt. Gerne würde ich für euch Bildmaterial und weitere Dokumentation der Aufrüstung anfertigen. Ausreichend Erfahrung beim Schrauben und Basteln am PC konnte ich über die Jahre sammeln.
Hiermit schließe ich ab und wünsche allen Teilnehmer viel Erfolg und Spaß!

Viele Grüße
Rubmary


----------



## 3R4GON (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, 

erstmal herzlichen Dank für so ein tolles Gewinnspiel, bei dem sich jeder Teilnehmer seine Gewinne selber zusammenstellen darf. Großartige Idee! 

Nun erstmal zu meinen Wunschkomponenten für die Aufrüstung:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine bisherigen Komponenten:
Prozessor: Ryzen 5 1600 
Mainboard: MSI B350 PC Mate
RAM: 2x 8GiB DDR4-3000
Grafikkarte: KFA2 GTX 1080
Gehäuse: Corsair Crystal 570X RGB
be quiet! Pure Rock Tower Kühler
2x 525GB Crucial MX300
120mm Corsair SP120 RGB Gehäuselüfter

Diesen PC habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit gebraucht gekauft und würde nun gerne ein paar Verbesserungen an ihm vornehmen, da ich momentan noch nicht hundertprozentig zufrieden bin, aber leider als Student auch etwas auf mein Geld achten muss. Von daher kommt mir Ihr Gewinnspiel sehr gelegen und ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich die oben genannten Teile für meinen Wunsch-PC gewinnen würde. Dazu würde ich mir dann noch einen neuen Ryzen der 3000er Serie kaufen. Das sollte dann hoffentlich für meine Zwecke reichen, da ich momentan mit ein paar sehr performancehungrigen Programmen arbeite. Aber da bin ich guter Dinge! 

Die Gelegenheit die neuen Komponenten selber auszutauschen würde ich mir nicht nehmen lassen, da ist man am Ende doppelt stolz auf seinen PC, wenn alles läuft  

Und natürlich auch allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück bei dem Gewinnspiel!


----------



## FaTrill (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag meine lieben,

Ich habe hier noch nicht mitgemacht und versuche einfach mal mein Glück 

Zunächst erstmal eine richtig schöne Idee so ein Gewinnspiel zu veranstalten und mehreren Personen die Möglichkeit zu geben Ihren PC zu "PIMPEN".

Mein derzeitiger PC besteht aus einem alten 
AMD FX 8300 mit 4x3,30GH`z mit 8 Threads
Asus m5a78l-m lx3
Nvidia GeForce GTX 1060 mit 3GB VRAM
16 GB 1600mhz Samsung DDR3 RAM
Arctic Freezer 13 CPU Kühler
irgendein 450w Netzteil
habe mir vor kurzem mal eine SSD geholt die Crucial BX240 damit der PC schneller läuft, aber dank SATA2 kommt davon nicht viel rüber :/

Dadurch das mein Rechner Aufrüstungsbedarf hat - 

würde ich mir folgende Komponenten wünschen:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Würde dann auch noch gerne auf einen AMD Ryzen7 3800X setzen und später nachkaufen bzw. direkt mit kaufen.

Da ich auch Streame ist es mit meinem Rechner schwierig auf FPS und Qualität gleichzeitig zu setzen was ich auch gerne Ändern würde.

Ich wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmer viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel 

Liebe Grüße FaTrill


----------



## Gigiljackson (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, mein Name ist Niklas und ich würde gerne an diesem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen.
Da mein Pc von der Leistung und aussehen nicht der Beste ist würde ich ihn gerne aufrüsten.
Zurzeit ist verbaut:
Rx 580 8gb 
Amd ryzen 5 1400 
8gb Arbeitsspeicher 
450watt Netzteil 
Msi b350 pro vdh 
1TB hdd 
240GB ssd 

Da mein Pc noch aufrüst fähig ist würde ich mir das wünschen:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Selber würde ich mir noch einen Ryzen 7 2700X oder Ryzen 6 3600 zulegen. Da mein jetztiger Prozessor katastrophal ist. 

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!
Lg Niklas


----------



## theoturtle (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*1.       Einleitung und Danksagung*

   Liebes PCGH-Team, liebe Mitstreiter, liebe Leser,
  wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre ist es bereits das 6te Jahr in dem PCGH und verschiedene Hersteller uns allen ermöglichen hier die guten, teils alten Rechenknechte auf Vordermann zu bringen. Erneut bedanke ich mich für diese tolle Aktion. Für mich ist es nun die vierte Runde, in der ich mitzumachen gedenke. Und noch dazu werden dieses Mal 6 Glückliche dabei sein! Viel Glück für Alle und Möge die Macht mit euch sein!
*
2.       Erklärung zum Vorhaben + Was muss der PC leisten?*

  Der aktuelle PC hat viele Jahre auf dem Buckel und eine Umrüstung bzw. Aufrüstung ist nicht mehr angebracht. Er soll im Anschluss als Familien-PC dienen für Internet, Foto und Spiele wie Sims, Minecraft und diversen LAN-Games die wir gerne zusammen spielen. Daher sind die gewählten Komponenten für einen Neubau gedacht. 

  Da bereits für die Monatswenden Oktober / November/ Dezember ein Budget für den neuen Rechner fest eingeplant  ist könnte dieses nun verwendet werden, um bessere, noch fehlenden Komponenten für den gesamten PC anzuschaffen. 
  Mein PC muss ein Allrounder sein, sowohl für Musik-/Video-Erzeugung und Bearbeitung, Internet und Office herhalten, als auch fürs Gaming. Daher ist sowohl eine hohe Datentransferrate der Laufwerke als auch entsprechende CPU und GPU Performance angesagt. Mit den eingeplanten Komponenten würde sich in vielerlei Hinsicht ein großer Geschwindigkeitszuwachs einstellen, was die Produktivität und den Spaß steigert. Er soll dabei aktuell was Gaming angeht Anno 1800 ermöglichen und gerüstet sein um Cyberpunk 2077 genießen zu können.

  Da ich zeitlich recht eingespannt bin würde ich – obwohl ich es eigentlich vorziehe selber zu bauen – vermutlich die Restkomponenten an euch schicken und mir den Service gönnen den PC von euch zusammenbauen zu lassen. Zumal meine Kabelmanagement-Fahigkeiten zu wünschen übrig lassen.

*3.       Komponenten des aktuellen PC’s

*-          CPU: AMD Phenom2 X4-960T (3,0GHz)
-          CPU-Kühler: Scythe Katana 3
-          Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3
-          RAM: 1x 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600MHz
-          Grafikkarte: Gainward Phantom GeForce GTX960 / 4GB
-          System-Festplatten: 2x 1 TB WD Blue HDD / SATA / Mirror-Raid
-          Daten-Festplatten: 3x 1 TB Seagate Video HDD / SATA
-          DVD: 1x LG DVD-Brenner 
-          Gehäuse: Thermaltake Xaser III / Fireball Edition
-          Netzteil:  Be Quiet! Straight Power E10 CM / 500W
- 3,5" FDD (nicht angeschlossen, nur für Retro-Optik)​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*4.       Ausgesuchte Komponenten von „Pimp my PC 2019“

*-          SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
-          Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
-          CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
-          Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
-          Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
-          AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
-          AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)​ 
*5.       Geplante Komponenten zur Ergänzung

*-          CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X /  8x3,60GHz
-          RAM: 32GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3600 Kit
-          System-SSD: 500GB Crucial P1 NVMe
-          Spätere Umrüstung der Datengräber-HDDs (2x 4 TB WD Blue geplant)​ 
*6.       Erläuterung zu allen neuen Komponenten*

*-          Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black*

  Mein PC steht neben meinem Schreibtisch, das soll/muss auch so bleiben. Eine gewisse Höhe muss der neue Tower daher haben, zudem bin ich 5,25“ Laufwerks-Verteidiger und Nutzer. Das Dark Base Pro bietet mir alle Optionen die ich benötige, ist schön hoch, hat genügend Platz für alle meine  Laufwerke ohne Wärmemstau zu verursachen, eine Qi-Ladestation und der RGB-Controller wurde ja ebenfalls überarbeitet, um über das Mainboard angesteuert zu werden. RGB ist für mich ein NiceToHave-Feature, ich mag es ein wenig Farbe im PC zu haben. Primär soll der Rechner aber natürlich seinen Dienst verrichten und nach Möglichkeit auch leise sein, was mit meinem aktuellen Gehäuse nicht wirklich Möglich ist, allein schon da nur 80mm-Lüfter verbaut werden können. Und die Staubfilter könnten ebenfalls helfen den Rechner auf lange Sicht ein wenig mehr zu schonen, was man wohl auch auf einigen Bilder erkennen kann. Die halbjährliche Rechner-Reinigung steht erst im Dezember wieder an.

*-          Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt*

  Es bietet genügend Anschlüsse für die zu verbauenden (SATA-)Komponenten, bringt genügend Leistung für das geplante System um im guten Effizienzbereich zu liegen und ist wohl auch leise. Davon gehe ich einfach mal aus, aufgrund der guten Erfahrungen mit den Vorgängermodellen. Alle wichtigen Schutzschaltungen natürlich inbegriffen.

*-          Gehäuselüfter: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm)*

  Die habe ich um ehrlich zu sein gewählt, weil noch ein Punkt übrig war. 1-2 Davon könnten vielleicht im Gehäuse als brauchbare Ergänzung dienen um die Belüftung zu optimieren. Die Wahl wäre normalerweise auf Silent-Wings Lüfter gefallen. Ich denke aber, dass man das System dank der Lüftersteuerung auch so angenehm leise bekommt und einen guten Airflow gewährleistet.

*-          Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi*

  Der Chipsatz hat die Probleme der Vorgänger (Shared M2/SATA) eliminiert und ist daher meine erste Wahl für ein AMD-System mit vielen Laufwerken. Bei dem Board wird der Chipsatzkühler bei geringer Wärme abgeschaltet (Langzeitlaufleistung), WLAN und Bluetooth sind integriert. Gepaart mit PCI-Express 4.0 Unterstützung und hübscher RGB-Verzierung macht es sowohl technisch als auch Optisch noch mehr her. Der USB-C Anschluss vom Gehäuse kann vermutlich nicht verwendet werden, da ich aber zur Zeit kein Gerät mit diesem Anschluss besitze und das Mainboard einen eigenen an der Rückseite mitbringt ist es für mich nicht wirklich relevant. Vielleicht hat meine Recherche da aber auch etwas falsches ergeben.

*-          CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X /  8x3,60GHz*

  Für mich eine Zukunftsinvestition. Wie man an meinem alten Rechner sieht verwende ich die Rechenknechte recht lange. Aufrüstung eigentlich nur bei absoluter Notwendigkeit. Ich persönlich gehe davon aus, dass ich mit dieser CPU mehr als 5 Jahre Ruhe haben werde für meine Belange. Für den neu dazugekommenen Bereich des Video-Editings und Renderns kommt wohl auch die Geschwindigkeit der Produktivität sehr zu Gute.

*-          CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4*

  Der ist vermutlich ein wenig zu hoch dimensioniert für mein Vorhaben, da ich zumindest aktuell nicht vorhabe zu Übertakten, aber man weiß ja auch nie was die Zukunft birgt. Hohe Kühlleistung und Wärmeabfuhr macht es ja auch Leiser. Und je Kühler die CPU gehalten wird desto länger hält sie theoretisch. Passt also.

*-          RAM: 32GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3600 Kit*

  Ich wollte 32GB verbauen, nach Möglichkeit wegen schlechter Erfahrungen aber nicht in Vollbestückung 4x8GB, da sowohl der Platz unter dem Kühler als auch die Stabilität leiden könnte. Nach meiner Recherche haben diese RAM-Riegel Samsung B-Dies und lassen sich wohl auch problemlos mit schärferen Timings bei 3600MHz betreiben. Wäre also für das Ryzen-System ziemlich optimal. Und wenn man schon RGB hat kann man das wohl auch ausnutzen. Zudem sind Sie auf der Kompatibilitätsliste vom Motherboard verzeichnet, was einen reibungslosen Betrieb zumindest mit Standard-Settings gewährleisten sollte.

*-          Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X*

  Ausreichend Leistung für alles Aktuelle und vieles Kommende. Ich konnte damals schon viele Jahre auf PhysX verzichten und halte die Raytraycing-Features der aktuellen NVidia-Generation noch für eine technische Spielerei, die sich im P/L-Verhältnis nicht rentiert. Da die Karte den gleichen Kühler wie die X-Variante verwendet wird Sie wohl noch einmal ein wenig leiser im Betrieb sein wie der große Bruder, was lt. Testberichten im Windows-Desktop schon in einem lautlosen Betrieb endet. Aktuell wird noch Full-HD befeuert, aber damit wäre auch die Option für 4K gegeben.

*-          System-SSD: 500GB Crucial P1 NVMe*

  Wenn man alle Features sinnvoll nutzen möchte kommt man um eine NVMe Systemplatte nicht herum. Geschwindigkeitszuwachs gegenüber SATA-SSD oder gar HDD ist definitiv vorhanden, ich brauche aber kein Enthusiasten-Setting – das gäbe mein Geldbeutel auch gar nicht her. Guter Kompromiss zwischen hoher Leistung und schmalem Budget.

*-          Daten-SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB*

  Diese wird dann vermutlich für Soundbibliotheken, Videoschnitt und das ein oder andere Spiel verwendet, was von einer SSD profitieren kann. Da ich noch keine Praxiserfahrung habe wie der Unterschied zu einer normalen HDD ist für diese Anwendungsbereiche ist ein wenig experimentieren angesagt.

*-          Daten-HDDs: Diverse*

  Da ich seit 1992 meinen eigenen PC besitze und seitdem Daten sammle benötige ich nun mal viel Platz. Neben installierten Programmen für Video / Sound- Creation, Spielen und gesammelten persönlichen Daten gibt es auch Datenträger für die internen Backups  von Video, Foto, Spiele-Installern (GOG) und gesammelten Bibliotheken und Mods. Dazu gibt es auch noch externe Backup-Laufwerke für all die wichtigen Dinge. Bei meiner Internetleitung  (DSL-6000) ist es auch nötig die Dinge lokal festzuhalten, wenn man nicht erneut 2 Tage warten möchte bis man ein Spiel wieder installieren kann (bspw. Witcher 3 GOTY). Jetzt wo seit kurzem Videobearbeitung dazugekommen ist werden die Anforderungen nochmal höher – aber die Datenträger sind ja auch heutzutage größer.

*7.       Abschließende Worte
*
  Ich denke, dass die Zusammenstellung des Rechners ein recht vollständiges und aufeinander passendes System darstellt, welches für meine Ansprüche viele Jahre als Produktivsystem dienen kann. Hey, das war jetzt aber insgesamt eine Menge Text und ich befürchte Stephan wird noch so einige mit ähnlich langen Inhalten lesen müssen. Danke schon mal für die Mühe! Die letzten Male hat’s ja auch immer so einige Bewerbungen gegeben. Mir macht allein schon die Recherche über die Komponenten, das Lesen der anderen Beiträge und die Spannung immer viel Spaß. Und nicht zuletzt auch der nun Folgende Punkt…

*8.       Das obligatorische Gedicht*

  Wer Beiträge von Turtle kennt
  Der ist gewappnet und erkennt
  Wenn Turtle aus der Seele spricht 
  Dann oft in Form von nem Gedicht

  „Pimp my PC“ von PCGH
  Ist unbestreitbar jedes Jahr
  Ein Highlight das man gerne sieht
  Und vor der Redaktion niederkniet

  Nun das sechste Jahr in Reih‘
  Verlost wird Hardware-Allerlei
  Die raussticht aus dem Einheitsbrei
  Und auch ich bin mit dabei

  Die Bewerbung hier zu Formulieren
  Über die Hardware sich zu Informieren
  Das Lesen der Beiträge von A bis Z
  Finde ich jedes Jahr echt Fett

  Ein Ryzen-System soll‘s für mich werden
  Und leise sein im Dark-Base Pro
  Denn über Lautstärkebeschwerden
  Ist ein Gamer gar nicht froh

  Gepaart mit weiteren Komponenten
  Aus dem Hause „B Q T“
  Soll als Gesamtsystem dann enden
  Ein leiser, schöner Zock-PC

  Crucial ist auch mit am Start
  Spenden RAM und SSD
  Speicher also verschiedener Art
  Mit Freuden im PC ich seh‘

  Und von der Firma MSI
  Gibt’s Mainboard und Grafik als Geschenk
  Hardware von denen hatt‘ ich noch nie
  Wenn ich es so recht bedenk

  Ach, was wär die Freude Groß
  Fiel dieses Mal auf mich das Los
  Doch würd ich‘s wohl auch nicht bereuen
  Mich für das Glück der Anderen zu freuen

  In diesem Sinne - Glück euch Allen!
  Lasst diese Chance nicht verfallen
  Nun ende ich, bevor ich erröte
  Macht’s gut. Bis denne, eure Kröte


----------



## Robhein (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PC Games Hardware Redaktion, 

mein Name ist Michael und ich würde gerne meine alte Möhre aufrüsten, ist mittlerweile schon in die Jahre gekommen. Habe mir kürzlich eine MX500 500gb gegönnt. Dadurch ein wenig mehr Performance. Trotzdem wird es Zeit für einen neuen Pc. Tolle Sache mit dem Gewinnspiel, jetzt muss man nur noch gewinnen.  

Hier mein derzeitiges System:

AMD FX 8350 mit 4x4,0 GH`z mit 8 Threads
Asus m5a99x pro
Mx500 500gb SSD (System)
1tb Seagate Barracuda Sata Speicher
Bitfenix Gehäuse mit Bitfenix Lüfter Steuerung
Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 mit 4GB VRAM
8 GB 1866mhz Geil DDR3 RAM
Arctic Freezer Xtreme CPU Kühler
550w BeQuiet Netzteil


Mein gewünschtes Setup:


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Einen neuen AMD  Ryzen 7 wäre mein bevorzugter Prozessor.  

Lieben Gruß an die Redaktion,

Michael!


----------



## Jeretxxo (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion und Mitleser,
schön das die Community Aktion wieder stattfindet und hiermit möchte ich mich auch sogleich bewerben.



*Aktuelles System​*



*In meinem Rechner steckt derzeit:*
Ein AMD Ryzen 5 1600X auf einem Asrock X370 Taichi und als Systemspeicher dient ein 16 GB DDR4-3200 Ripjaws V Kit von G.Skill.
Als Datenträger kommen eine Samsung PM961 M.2 NVMe SSD mit 1 TB und zwei SATA SSD’s, namentlich eine Crucial M500 und eine Samsung 840 EVO mit je rund 250 GB zum Einsatz.
Als Grafikkarte findet eine GeForce GTX 1070 Windforce OC von Gigabyte Verwendung und der Energiespender des Systems ist ein Cooler Master V850 aus der ersten Generation, das alles findet Platz in einem gedämmten und mit 3 Lüftern bestückten Fractal Design Define R4.


*Anmerkungen zu meinem System:*
Ich stelle derzeit vermehrt fest das ich bereits in Full HD nicht mehr die volle Grafikpracht in Spielen erleben kann ohne das meine Framerate unter die „magische“ 60 FPS Grenze fällt, daran ist vor allem meine Grafikkarte schuld.
Ich muss nicht alle Regler in den Einstellungen auf der höchsten Stufe haben, aber zumindest Mittel bis hohe Einstellungen mit zufriedenstellender und stabiler Framerate darf es schon sein, jedoch reicht es in ein paar Spielen bereits jetzt nicht mehr auf meiner aktuellen Hardware.
Da ich auch bereits eine Weile mit dem Gedanken spiele mir einen QHD Monitor mit höherer Bildrate und VRR zu kaufen, wird spätestens dann ebenfalls eine schnellere GPU nötig, daher begrüße ich diese Gelegenheit an ein paar Komponenten zu sparen sehr, denn leider bin ich finanziell nicht so gut aufgestellt und würde die Entlastung sehr begrüßen.
Desweiteren wäre es sehr schön, wenn mein System unter Last noch ein wenig ruhiger agieren würde.
Als Monitor kommt derzeit ein Samsung S24D390 mit 60 Hz und Full HD zum Einsatz, leider eines der IPS Panels welches in Bewegung zu Unschärfe neigt, schnelle Spiele machen hierauf nicht viel Freude. Mir war aber die Effizienz zum Zeitpunkt der Anschaffung wichtiger.


*Noch einmal der Einfachheit halber mein System kurz zusammengefasst:*
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 1600X 
Kühler: Noctua NH-C12P SE14
Mainboard: Asrock X370 Taichi 
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB DDR4 3200 Kit von G.Skill
M.2 SSD: Samsung PM961 1TB
SATA SSD: Crucial M500 240GB, Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Windforce OC 
Soundkarte: OnBoard (Realtek ALC 1220)
Netzteil: Cooler Master V850 
Lüfter: 2x Noiseblocker eLoop Fan B12-2, 1x Noctua NF-A14 PWM
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4


*Bild des Gehäuseinneren mit der obligatorischen RGB Beleuchtung:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_(leuchtet sogar wenn der Strom ausfällt)_



*Benchmarks (denn wir alle lieben doch Balken...)*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_Alle Benchmarks sind mit den höchsten Presets der jeweiligen Spiele in Full HD entstanden. Es handelt sich um Spiele die ich im letzten Jahr mindestens einmal gespielt habe.​_



*Deus Ex: Mankind Divided (DX11):*
Ultra-Preset, 4x AA
Hier nutzte ich den integrierten Benchmark, da er doch recht zuverlässige Ergebnisse produziert wie sie auch im Spiel auftreten.

Das Spiel fasse ich immer mal wieder an, um bestimmte Ereignisse mit verschiedenen Herangehensweisen abzuschließen, wie man jedoch bereits sieht, sind 60 FPS nicht ohne Einschränkungen in Full HD möglich.
Besonders das Verringern des Antialiasing und der volumetrischen Beleuchtung schmerzt mich hier um gute, durchgängig stabile Frameraten zu erreichen. 

*Kingdom Come – Deliverance:*
Ultra Hoch Preset, mit aktivierten HD Texturen
Im Galopp von der „Rattayer Mühle“ den Pfad hinauf zum „Unteres Tor von Rattay“.

Ein tolles Spiel, leider läuft es nicht sehr gut auf hohen Einstellungen und ich muss bereits Einstellungen so stark verringern, dass die Bildqualität deutlich leidet, um zumindest 60 FPS im Durchschnitt zu erreichen.
Um hier eine stabile Framerate zu erreichen, muss ich sehr viele Einschnitte hinnehmen, unter anderem bei der Sichtweite, Beleuchtungs- sowie Schattenqualität, welche die Immersion stark negativ beeinträchtigen. 

*Fallout 4:*
Ultra Preset, mit deaktiviertem Vsync/Framecap
Einmal im Sprint durch die „Ruinen von Quincy“ hinüber zum „Neponset Park“ im Südosten der Weltkarte.

Eines der wenigen Spiele welches mit dem aktuellen System deutlich über 60 FPS mit höchsten Einstellungen leisten „könnte“ wäre da nicht ohnehin das bewusst eingebaute Framecap des Spiels, nach dem enttäuschenden Ende liegt das Spiel weiterhin auf meiner Festplatte und wartet darauf das ich noch die DLC’s abschließe und es vielleicht auch noch einmal mit einem anderen Story-Ende abschließe…, aber das wird es vermutlich auch noch eine ganze Weile. 

*The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt:*
Höchste Preset, PhysX aus
Auf dem Rücken von Plötze per Galopp durch die Moorlandschaft vor Weissgarten, genauer gesagt dem Weg folgend zwischen dem Wegpunkt „Flußübergang“ bis zum Eingang Weissgarten am Wegpunkt „Klagebrücke“.

Dieses Spiel, mit deaktiviertem PhysX, läuft für die immer noch schöne grafische Präsentation wirklich sehr, sehr gut und ich spiele es immer wieder gern, bis Dato warten aber die DLC Inhalte noch auf ihren Abschluss und ich würde es gern auch mit Textur Mods und zukünftig in WQHD spielen, dann denke ich, wird es auch schon knapp mit stabilen 60 FPS und aufwärts.

*Tom Clancy's The Division 2 (DX12):*
Ultra Preset
Ein etwa 30 Sekunden langer Sprint von Höhe des Safehaus „Das Archiv“ der großen Straße „Virginia Ave“ in südwestlicher Richtung folgend bis zum Rand des großen Kraters mitten auf der Straße.

In diesem Spiel schmerzt mich besonders der notwendige verzicht auf Details, denn geringe Frameraten sind in dem Fall ebenfalls nicht akzeptabel.
Das Spiel sieht sehr, sehr gut aus auf vollen Details, läuft dann aber eher schlecht, mit einer Reduzierung der Details, Schatten, Volumetrischen Beleuchtung und Nebel läuft es zwar annehmbar, dann jedoch geht bereits ein gutes Stück der Bildqualität in meinen Augen verloren.



*Synthetischer Benchmark:​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hiermit wollte ich zumindest noch einen kleinen Synthetischen Benchmark anhängen zur einfachen Vergleichbarkeit.
Abgebildet sind die erreichten Punkte der Grafikleistung.​




*Auswahl der Komponenten​*



*SSD:* Crucial BX500 960 GB
Ich habe mich für die SSD entschieden, weil mir ganz einfach der Speicherplatz langsam sehr knapp wird und man bei aktuellen Spielerscheinungen eigentlich nie genug freien Speicher haben kann.

*CPU-Kühler:* Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4
Den CPU Kühler habe ich gewählt, weil ich gerne herausfinden möchte, ob mein System mit dem Kühler leiser und zugleich auch kühler zu betreiben ist als mit dem vorhandenen Kühler, zum anderen hoffe ich auf gute Leistung auch für zukünftige CPU Upgrades.

*Lüfter-Set:* 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm)
Ich bin bereits eine Weile unzufrieden mit meinen Lüftern, meine Lüfter sind zwar an sich leise, erzeugen jedoch ein unangenehmes Luftrauschen durch die Gehäuseöffnungen, ich hoffe die Silent Wings 3 mit ihrer anderen Charakteristik können das Problem lösen.

*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:* MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio
Die GPU habe ich ausgewählt, weil ich mir in nächster Zeit einen neuen QHD Monitor mit VRR und hoher Bildwiederholrate kaufen möchte, zum anderen würde ich gerne einmal Raytracing ausprobieren und da ich auch Cyberpunk 2077 entgegenfiebere, hoffe ich das ich mit genanntem neuen Monitor und einer GTX 2080 Super ausreichend gerüstet bin um mindestens 60 FPS in QHD ohne größere Einschränkungen bei den Grafikeinstellungen machen zu müssen und das Spiel in ganzer Pracht genießen zu können.

*Die Zusammenfassung meiner Komponenten-Wunschliste:*
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55


*Anmerkungen zu später geplanten Systemupgrades:*
Nachdem ich mir bald einen neuen Monitor gekauft habe, möchte ich, sobald ich wieder etwas Geld zur Seite gelegt habe auch noch ein CPU Upgrade vornehmen, aber das eilt zugegebenermaßen nicht.
Angedacht ist ein Ryzen 5 3600 oder ein Ryzen 7 3700X, da bin ich mir derzeit aber noch etwas unsicher, auch unter anderem wegen des immer noch ausbleibenden ABBA AGESA Updates für AMD X370 Chipsätze, ich denke nach ersten Tests von Cyberpunk 2077 wird es etwas konkreter mit meiner Entscheidung. 



*Schlusswort​*


Danke für die Gelegenheit an „Pimp my PC“ teilnehmen zu können, ich finde es klasse, dass ihr das für die Community veranstaltet.
Ich hoffe, ich bekomme hierdurch einmal wieder einen richtig guten Grund meinem PC eine ordentliche Grundreinigung zu gönnen … und nebenbei auch noch ein paar wünschenswerte Komponenten Upgrades. 

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit und viel Erfolg an alle Teilnehmer.


----------



## Christian-L (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

mein Name ist Christian und ich hätte ein etwas anderes Vorhaben mit den PC-Teilen, falls ich gewinnen sollte. Ich will mit der neuen Hardware einen PC für einen Freund von mir bauen. Er tut mir da schon leid, wenn ich ihn in Discord höre, wie er sich über seinen alten PC beschwert, dass er kaum genug FPS zum Zocken hat. Aktuell versucht er genug Geld zu sammeln, um sich einen besseren PC kaufen zu können, da wir aber gerade in der 13. Klasse sind und er nebenbei arbeiten muss, belastet ihn das schon sehr. Deswegen will ich ihn damit überraschen und für ihn den PC zusammenbauen. Das kann er dann als vorgeschobenes Weihnachts- und Geburtstaggeschenk für die nächsten paar Jahre sehen. Ich selbst bin mit meinem PC vollkommen zufrieden, weswegen ich ihm eine ,,kleine'' Überraschung bereiten will.

Sein derzeitiger PC:

Mainboard: MSI 970A-G43
Prozessor: AMD FX 4300 4 Kerne 4 Threads 
Grafikkarte: AMD R9 270x 2GB 
RAM: 2 x 4GB DDR3 1600
SSD: Crucial BX500 480GB
HDD: Toshiba 1TB
Gehäuse: Weiß er selbst nicht 
Netzteil: 450 Watt Corsair VS Series

Die neue Hardware:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Als CPU würde ich ihm dann empfehlen einen der neuen Ryzen 3000er zukaufen, wahrscheinlich den R7 3700x.
Die Festplatten würden wir dann noch dazu aus dem alten PC übernehmen.

Den anderen Teilnehmern wünsche ich ebenfalls viel Erfolg.

MfG
Christian


----------



## verduc (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo
wie jedes Jahr versuche ich wieder mein Glück. Langsam kommt mein PC wirklich in die Jahre und braucht dringend mal ein Update. Die SSD und die GTX970 habe ich vor paar Jahren reingepackt. Vorher war es ein GTX660.

Mit den neuen Teilen wäre ich dann auch Zukunftssicher aufgestellt. Da der Intel Prozessor nicht auf das Ryzen Board passt, käme da dann noch ein Ryzen 5 3600 mit passendem Kühler dazu um das Paket abzurunden.



Alter PC:
RAM: 2x 8GB HyperX
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB
Festplatte: keine Ahnung mit 1 TB
Netzteil: BeQuit PurePower 530 Watt
Gehäuse: Standardgehäuse von CombatReady
Mainboard:  Asus PBZ77-M
CPU: Intel i5-3570
Grafikkarte: Asus Strix GTX970

Neu:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)


----------



## aimlessF1SH (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grüße an das PCGH-Team, sowie alle anderen PC-Enthusiasten hier.

Von 2010 bis 2019 war ich gezwungen, auf wirklich nicht für das Gaming geeigneten Laptops zu spielen.
In dieser Zeit habe ich so gut wie alle Genres gespielt. Von Strategie-Spielen wie Starcraft, Anno, Civilisation oder der
Total War Reihe bis hin zu Shootern wie Far Cry, Battlefield und Counterstrike, Rollenspiele, sogar Dota 2, alles war dabei - 
natürlich meistens auf niedrigsten Grafikeinstellungen und niedriger Auflösung.
Im Mai 2019 war es dann endlich soweit.  Nach einer nicht erfolgten Beförderung von Lanzarote zum Zielflughafen,
hat mir die verantwortliche Airline sozusagen einen neuen Rechner bezahlt. Ich habe aufgrund des doch eingeschränkten Budgets 
versucht, Komponenten mit hohem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zu finden. Ein Sparfuchs baut seinen PC natürlich selber zusammen.
Kurz darauf kam auch ein MSI 144-Hz curved Monitor dazu.
*Endlich*. Mehr als 30 FPS und mehr als 1280x720 bzw. 800x600 Auflösung. Endlich sah ich die Gegner im Multiplayer nicht
mehr als schwarze Flecken. 

*Momentane PC-Komponenten:*

*Mainboard:* MSI B450 TOMAHAWK
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W CM
*RAM:* G.Skill DIMM 2x8 GB DDR4-2666 
*SSD:* Intel 660p 512 GB
*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 5 2600					
*GPU:* ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1660 GAMING Twin Fan			
*Gehäuse:* Cooler Master MasterBox MB510L
*CPU-Lüfter:* Alpenföhn Brocken 3
*Gehäuselüfter:* be quiet! Silent Wings 3 140 mm PWM

*Infos und Bilderchen dazu:*


GTX 1660 Core um 150 MHz übertaktet, Speicher um 1000 MHz

Ryzen 5 2600 um 700 MHz übertaktet auf 4,1 GHz

RAM läuft auf Dual-Channel

Alpenföhn Brocken 3 ist überdimensioniert, aber geil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit diesem Setup kam ich endlich in den Genuss aktueller Spiele bei einer Auflösung von mehr als 256x144 Pixeln. Jetzt endlich in Full HD.
Quasi jedes Spiel hat mindestens eine Grafikeinstellung, welche bei fast keiner visuellen Verbesserung  extremen Einfluss auf die Performance hat.
Bei Assasins  Creed Odyssey ist es "volumetrische Wolken". Bei Far Cry 5, sowie New Dawn ist es "Umgebung(-sdetails)".
Mit den *richtigen Einstellungen* erreicht dieses Setup beispielsweise folgende Durchschnitts-FPS:


Assasins Creed Odyssey:  80 FPS

Far Cry 5: 90 FPS

Far Cry New Dawn: 65 FPS
Dieses Setup ist exorbitant besser als alles was ich davor hatte. Trotzdem würde ich mich über noch leistungsstärkere Hardware freuen,
damit mein 144 Hz Monitor zum Flaschenhals wird. Aber vorallem, weil das System dann noch etliche Jahre länger ausreichend sein wird.

*Lieber Hardware-Mann...:*

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

*Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)*

*Was kommt denn überhaupt sonst noch dazu?*
Falls ich wahrhaftig der Auserwählte bin, dann muss natürlich auf jeden Fall eine neue CPU her. Mein Ryzen 5 2600 ist 
zu oft an seiner Kotzgrenze und bremst meine GTX 1660. Das wird dann ein Ryzen 7 3700X oder 3800X.
*Warum den neuen RAM?*
Bei aktuellen Titeln hatte ich mehrmals Abstürze, weil mein G.Skill RAM und anschließend die Auslagerungsdatei voll war.
Zusätzlich ist er mit 2666 MHz eher im Mittelfeld. 3200 MHz können schon mal 10% mehr FPS bedeuten.
*Warum die neue SSD?*
Meine aktuelle .M2 SSD Intel 660p ist zwar fix, aber  mit 500 GB zu klein.
Heutige Spiele benötigen gefühlt immer 50 GB+.
Die Crucial MX500 2 TB wäre da schon eine genüssliche Erweiterung.
*Warum das neue Netzteil?*
Weil meine Wunsch-GPU mit meinem aktuellen 500W Netzteil nicht laufen wird. Die RTX 2070 braucht mindestens 650W.
*Warum die Gehäuse Lüfter?*
Weil ich in meinem Tower noch 4 Plätze frei habe und mit genau demselben Lüfter absolut zufrieden bin.
*Warum die neue Grafikkarte?*
Weil diese Grafikkarte einfach mal 50% mehr Leistung bringt als meine GTX 1660.
Die Länge von 25,7 cm ist zum Glück auch kein Problem für mein Gehäuse.


Mit leutseliger Salutation

aimless F1SH


----------



## Scarecrow1976 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

zuerst möchte ich mich bei euch für das wirklich geniale Gewinnspiel bedanken.
Da habt ihr wirklich wieder was Feines aus dem Hut gezaubert.


Viel Glück an alle!!


----------



## octogen (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH_Community, liebes PCGH_Team,

Ich verfolge diese Aktion eigentlich auch schon seit Jahren, allerdings hatte ehrlich gesagt bislang noch nie aktiv mit gemacht, 
weil ich mir irgendwie gedacht hab: "ich hab sowieso schon so ein tolles System, andere benötigen die Hardware weiß Gott dringender wie ich"
aber jetzt kam mit der Ryzen 3000 endlich mal wieder eine CPU Serie heraus, die es wirklich wert war von meinem i7 5820K up-zu-graden.-> siehe Album: ([https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/153819-octogen-albums-workstation-build-2016-a-7622.html]). 


Mein Ryzen 9 3900X kam vor einer Woche mit der Post, aber mein Budget reichte einfach nicht mehr für ein X570 Mainboard (trotz verkauf des alten CPU/Mainboard- Bundels) also musste vorübergehend ein X370 Mainboard reichen (würde es natürlich auch weiterhin aber naja...)  und beim blättern in der aktuellen PCGH dachte ich mir: "wer könnte so ein High-End Mainboard wie das MSI MEG X570 Ace gerade besser gebrauchen"?  "Und nu ja mitmachen kostet ja nix"
Dazu kommt das bei meinem alten Gehäuse Phanteks Enthoo Primo M Acrylic Edition von der Front fast alle Steckverbindungen abgebrochen sind, die Front also aktuell nur noch an genau einer einzigen Nase hängt und das BeQuiet Dark Base Pro 900 perfekt zu meinem System passen würde.
Das Netzteil BeQuiet Dark Pro 11 wäre natürlich auch der Hammer und die Be Quiet Silent Wings 3Lüfter könnte ich bei dem neuen und größeren Gehäuse gut gebrauchen so könnte ich alle meine Radiatoren in einer Push-Pull-Konfiguration ausrüsten.  
Und wer könnte die zusätzlichen 2TB (Crucial MX500) SSD speicher nicht gebrauchen? 


PCGH_Pimp_my_PC_whish_list:

Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)

Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)

3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)

MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuelle Komponenten:

CPU: Ryzen 9 3900X

Motherboard.: Asus X370 crosshair VI Hero 

GPU: MSI RTX 2080 Ventus

PSU: Super Flower Leadex 80+ Platinum 850Watt 

RAM: 16GB (2x4GB) G.Skill 3600MHz 

SSD/M2.: Samsung 960Evo NMVME SSD 500GB (danke 

Case: Phanteks Enthoo Primo M Acrylic Edition

Cooling Comonents (Costum WaKü):
EK Supermacy Evo X99 Full Nickel + Upgrade-Kits: EK Supremacy Evo Backplate (LGA-115x, AM4) + Supremacy EVO PreciseMount Nickel
EK- XTOP DDC 3.2 PWM Elite - Plexi/Nickel Heatsink Housing
EK-RES X3 110 Reservior
EK-Tube ZMT 16/10
EK-Fittings
Koolance QD3 Schnellverschlüsse
Noiseblocker Eloop B14-PS (B12-PS) Black Edition ->
XSPC Dual Fan Radiator AX240 V2 240mm
(Fan config Push/Pull)
AlphaCool NexXxoS ST30-Full Copper X-Flow Radiator 2x140mm (Fan config ->Push)
MagiCool Copper Radiator I Pro - 120mm (Fan config Push)
Phanteks Verlängerungskabel-Set, 500mm - schwarz


Ich wünsch allen anderen Mitbewerbern aufrichtig viel Glück, mitmachen ist schließlich alles


----------



## Luckytrickshot (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi, ich mach das mal bissel kürzer als die andere hier. oO 

meine aktuelle Konfiguration:
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws 4× 4 GiB DDR3-1600 
SSD: Samsung 860 EVO 500GB (Sata)  
HDD: Seagate Firecuda 2TB 
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 480 Watt 
CPU-Kühler: Intel Stock Cooler
Mainboard: Asrock B85 Pro4 
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 
Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon R9 280X Turbo Duo OC, 3GB GDDR5

Das ich upgraden muss brauch ich wohl niemandem erzählen der halbwegs ne Ahnung hat.
Als ich den Rechner gebaut habe, lief darauf problemlos Battlefield 4 und Ähnliches, aber jetzt lässt die Performance doch deutlich zu wünschen übrig. (Cubeworld 50% Renderdistance -> 95% Cpu Auslastung)

Wunsch Kofiguration:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Kombinieren würde ich die Konfig mit einem Ryzen 7 3700X.
MB und Netzteil sollten mir ja genug Raum geben um das Ding leicht zu Overclocken, sobald nötig. 
Und naja warum ich nicht die 2080 ausgewählt habe: Mir müsste eine 2070 reichen (eh schon ein unglaubliches upgrade) und die restlichen Punkte wollte ich dann lieber in andere Teile investieren die ich mir sonst eh auch noch kaufen müsste. 
Warum keine PCIE 4 GPU (AMD) zu meinem PCIE 4 MB: ganz einfach – die 2070 ist besser vorallem wegen GSync und die 5700(X) kann ohnehin nicht mal die Bandbreite von PCIE 3 ausnutzen, aber da ist das x570 Board ja schonmal eine gute Zukunftsinvestition sobald Karten das können 
Der pure Rock sollte in Kombination mit den 3 Gehäuse Lüftern für eine leise und gute Kühlleistung sorgen.
Crucial als boot drive in Verbundung mit meiner EVO als game drive. 
4x8 GB sollten eine zeit lang reichen und sein wir ehrlich alles ist ein Upgrade zu meinem DDR3. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn das klappt. 
würde mich auf jeden Fall sehr freuen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Puschelbaerchie (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin liebes PCGH-Team,

hier meine Bewerbung mit folgender Konifguartion:

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Folgende (oder ähnliche) Komponenten würde ich noch zusätzlich kaufen:

RAM: G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR4-4400 
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
SSD: GIGABYTE AORUS NVMe Gen4 1TB

Mein derzeitiges System:

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K 4000 1150 BOX
RAM: G.Skill DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600
Mainboard: Asrock H81M-DGS R2.0 H81
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX970 G1 4GB
Netzteil: Aero Cool e85
SSDs:   ADATA SP900 128GB
	     Crucial MX500 500 GB
	     diverse alte HDDs

Mit diesem System kann ich kein AAA-Title auf voller Einstellung mehr spielen.
Und alleine wegen dem Gehäuse würde es sich für mich schon lohnen (siehe Bild, siehe Kabelsalat  )

In diesem Sinne würde ich mich über eine Antwort freuen
und wünsche allen anderen natürlich auch viel Glück.

Liebe Grüße,
Puschelbaerchie


----------



## Ralse (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH
Ich finde toll das Ihr wieder diese Aktion durchführt, diesmal versuche ich auch mein Glück. Der Zeitpunkt ist genau der richtige, ich wollte sowieso aufrüsten, jetzt warte ich erst mal ab ob ich einer der Glücklichen bin.
Mein PC besteht momentan aus folgendem:

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Billig Ding mit 3 Silentwings
CPU: Intel I5-4690
RAM: 4x4 GB Corsair DDR3
SSD: Samsung  850PRO 128GB
Festplatte 1: Western Digital 1GB
Festplatte 2: Seagate 1  GB
Grafikkarte: Asus Strix 970GT
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA H97-HD3
Netzteil: Corsair CX600M 600Watt
Laufwerk: LG Blueray Player


Ausgesuchte Teile:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Neue Hardware wäre eine AMD Ryzen 5 3600 mit einem Alpenföhn Ben Navis.  Eventuell kaufe ich auch noch einen neuen WQHD Monitor, die Grafikkarte söllte auch einen passenden Bildgeber haben.
Die 2 1 GB Festplatten und das Blueray Laufwerk werden weiterverwendet. Falls die Grafikkrte zu lang für mein Gehäuse wäre, wird natürlich auch ein neues besorgt, welches, mache ich mir dann Gedanken.
Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Tazingo (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag liebe PC Games Hardware Gemeinde,

mein Name ist Niklas und wie ich mittlerweile mitbekommen habe, ist dies bereits die sechste Runde in dem alte Schätzchen ein Upgrade bekommen können.
Für mich ist es allerdings erst das erste mal, und ich würde mich über ein Upgrade riesig freuen.

Vor kurzem habe ich mir einen neuen Monitor gekauft. Einen MSI Optix MAG271CQR. 
Seit dem habe ich wieder richtig Lust zu spielen.
Das einzige Manko was ich habe, das ich stark limitiert bin durch meine Hardware. 144Hz in WQHD habe ich bis jetzt noch nirgendwo gesehen. 
Das liegt vielleicht auch daran das meine alte Grafikkarte bei 120 Hz Schluss macht, und selbst von denen bin ich weit entfernt.

Mein momentanes Hardware Setup sieht folgendermaßen ausBitte nicht lachen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Prozessor: Intel Xeon 1230 V2
RAM: 2x4 GB DDR3-1600 Ram Ballistix Sport
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power L7-600 Watt
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 770-OC als 2GB-Variante
Mainboard: ASRock H97 Pro4 
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 200R
Gehäuselüfter: 2x Günstige Lüfter von Corsair
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken
Festplatte(-n): 
1x 3TB HDD Seagate SV 15
1x 1 TB SSD SanDisk Ultra 3D 


Mein Gewünschtes Setup wäre folgendes:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Als CPU würde ich einen aktuellen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X Prozessor kaufen, da dieser eine sehr gute Leistung zu einem vernünftigen Budget bietet.

Mein aktuelles System: 

Mein System habe ich 2013 gekauft und selber zusammen geschraubt.

Damals habe ich mich bewust für den Xeon Prozessor entschieden, da dieser noch etwas günstiger war, als der vergleichbare I7 von Intel.
Das teuerste was ich damals im Pc verbaut habe war die Grafikkarte.
Damals habe ich mich noch aufgeregt das die Grafikkarten immer teurer wurden, was heute gesehen verglichen mit den Preisen von früher natürlich ganz lustig erscheint.
Mein System wurde mit der Zeit immer weiter erweitert. Es kam eine Soundkarte der Marke Asus ins Haus, sowie immer weitere Festplatten dazu.
Daher auch der Kabelsalat im Gehäuse.
Bei damaligen Spielen war ich mit dem PC immer hoch dabei. In Zeiten von 4k und 144Hz kommt mein System nicht mehr ansatzweise mit. 

Meine Soundkarte sowie meine Festplatten sind die einzigen, die mich weiter begleiten dürfen. Allerdings bekommt mein CPU einen Ehrenplatz auf meinem CPU Stapel, wo alle meine ehemalig verbauten CPU´s zusammen liegen.

Schlusswort:
Erstmal möchte ich mich bei allen Aktionspartnern sowie bei PC Games Hardware bedanken, dass Sie uns die möglichkeit geben an einer so schönen Aktion teilzunehmen.
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel erfolg dabei ihre alten staubigen Komponenten endlich einzumotten und durch neue Hardware zu ersetzen.
Ich würde mich tierisch über ein Systemupgrade freuen.


----------



## BigGuns (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrte PCGH Team.
Ich lese schon über 2 Jahren ihre Artikel und sie sind immer vor komponenten kauf sehr sehr hilfreich für mich.

Ich habe gerade ein pc mit einer uralter hdd der nur 5400rpm hat und 1 tb speicher und davon sogar 2. Den einen muss ich jeden tag neu in der bios umstellen und kabeln rausziehen und wieder rein. Sonst funktioniert der nämlich nicht und windows repariert ewig diesen hdd. Deshalb entschied ich mich fur den 2 tb ssd.

Ein älteres gigabyte ga b75m d3h hzabe ich verbaut mit der sockel 1155. Darauf der legendäre i7 3770k. leider kann ich mit dem mainboard das übertakten nicht geniessen aber vor 7 jahren wo ich es gekauft habe hatte ich keine ahnung davon. Es sind 16 gb ram mit 1600 mhz verbaut die ausreichend für mich sind. Ich würde ein grösseres update also cpu+ram+mainboard am weichnachten machen oder spätestens wenn die i 10 cpus von intel rauskommen.

Ich habe einen rx 580 in meinen pc und spiele in 4k damit weil ich letztes wochende einen 4k curved 32 zoll bildschirm geholt habe. Gott sei dank habe ich vor 1 halbes jahr die rx 580 gekauft und bin jetzt nicht mit meinem hd 6670 auf 4k gestiegen. Deshalb würde ich den rtx 2080 super sehr dringend benötigen.

 Ich habe einen neuen gehäuse von scharkoon ich glaube das ist der sharkoon dg 8400g mit 4 lüfter ausgerüstet damit mit der luftstrom kein problem wird. es hat auch ihre auswirkung den wenn ich spiele wird es bis zu 72 db laut in meinem zimmer. Deshalb muss ich leider die Nächte auslassen und nicht durchzocken. Die be quiet pure wings würden wirklich gut zu diesen problem passen und sie würden es auch höchstwahrscheinlich lösen. Das gehäuse hat viel platz und man kann schön den kabelmanagment auf der rückseite machen. Es hat auch einen sehr schönen glasfenster. Also ich meine es wäre schön wenn etwas drinnen auch leuchten würde.
 Meine gpu wird aber trozdem 78 grad heiß und dabei drehen sich die lüfter bis zu 96 % laut msi afterburner. Der cpu wird nur 765 heiß deshalb habe ich mir schon seit längerem überlegt einfach mal einen neuen cpu kühler zu holen. Aber bis heute habe ich es immer noch nicht geschafft.  Das geh

Ich habe noch einen card reader und einen dvd brenner und einen 500 watt be quiet netzteil.

Hier sind die komponente die ich sehr gerne haben möchte:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich wurde mich wirklich sehr über diesen Upgrade freuen und würde naturlich auch ein zusammenbau von die komponente auf youtube machen. Ich würde auch benchmarks oder vergleiche machen mit meinem jetzigen system. Es wurde sicher jemanden interessieren.

Hier sind dann die Bilder:


----------



## KitsuYona (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,
mein Name ist Diana (im Internet auch flüchtig unter KitsuYona kurz: Kitsu bekannt) und ich danke euch so unglaublich für die Chance an diesem Gewinnspiel Teilnehmen zu dürfen.
Mein PC weint seit Monaten.... sogar fast Jahren... schon unter der Last die er zu Verarbeiten hat... von meinen Lieblingsspielen die ich auch immer mal versuche zu streamen bis hin zu Games die mein Prozessor zur verzweiflung bringen da sie ihn nicht mehr Unterstützen wollen. Entsprechen wollte ich schon angefangen zu sparen um mir neue Teile zu organisieren damit mein PC endlich in frieden ruhen kann.

*Die Aufrüstung die ich mir zusammengestellt habe würde dann so aussehen:*

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


*Mein Aktuelles Setup sieht so aus:*

Mainboard:		Gigabyte 970A-DS3(rev. 3)
CPU:			AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Grafikkarte:		GigaByte Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition
Ram: 			2x 4GB Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 DDR3 
1x 4GB G.Skill F3-1600C11-4GNS
1x 4GB Micron Tech. 8JTF51264AZ-1G6E1
CPU-Kühler:		Existiert aber Marke Nicht Bekannt
Netzteil:		CoolerMaster 600W 80Plus
Lüfter:			2x “Turbinenlüfter” No Name
Gehäuse:		Sharkoon Vaya Value ATX Weiß
Festplatten:		1x SSD SanDisk Ultra II 480GB
			1x HDD WDC WD10EZEX-08WN4A0 1TB
			1x HDD WDC WD10EAVS-00D7B1 1TB
( 1x internes unnötiges CD/DVD Laufwerk xD)


Sollte ich tatsächlich eine der Glücklichen 6 werden ich auf jeden fall auch direkt einen AMD Ryzen 5 3600 CPU, und vlt noch eine Lüftersteuerung dazu holen um die aufrüstung *perfekt* zu machen.

*Was ich mit dem PC machen möchte*

Zuerst Einmal würde ich endlich Streamen, Zocken und Zeichnen ohne das ich einen Feuerlöscher neben meinem PC stehen lassen muss. Keine Verzweiflung mehr ertragen müssen die dadurch verursacht wird das immer mehr Spiele meinen Phenom Prozessor nicht mehr Unterstützen. Ich könnte meine Spiele mit allen Mods die ich benutzen möchte spielen ohne das der RAM oder meine Grafikkarte überfordert ist oder über 40 Minuten zum Laden braucht.

*Warum habe ich ausgerechnet diese Komponenten ausgewählt? Dies kann ich euch gerne sagen.*

*AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max*

Mein Mann besitzt ebenfalls dieses Mainboard, weshalb ich zuerst Skeptisch war dieses zu wählen. Allerdings hat er mittlerweile die Ursachen der Probleme beheben können wodurch ich Zuversichtlich bin das dieses Mainboard eine Ordentliche Arbeit verrichten wird. :3

*RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 *

Ja, ich mag Bling Bling in meinem PC was ein kleiner Punkt in der Auswahl von genau diesem RAM war. Allerdings ist das nur ein schöner Nebeneffekt da ich mich über 16GB RAM von nur einer Marke in meinem PC freuen würde der dann auch gleich dem Potential der anderen Komponenten Standhalten kann. Mein Mann hat auch bereits RAM sätze von Ballistix, wodurch ich aus erster Hand erfahren konnte dass dieser den CPU sehr gut Unterstützen kann.

*AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X
*
Diese Grafikkarte ist in meine Auswahl geraten da ich von der kleineren Version ebenfalls durch meinen Mann nur gutes hören und sehen konnte. Dadurch dass manche Games die ich “spielen” möchten einen Riesigen Mod Support bieten (wie zb in ARK oder Cities Skylines) muss die Grafikkarte natürlich auch einiges Aushalten müssen. Durch die Erfahrungen mit dem kleineren Modell bin ich sehr zuversichtlich das diese Grafikkarte den Ansprüchen bestens gerecht wird.

*Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange
*
Aufgrund der Tatsache das ich seit Jahren mit einer Gefühlten Turbine in meinem Aktuellen Gehäuse gearbeitet habe welches auch schon lange seine besten Jahre hinter sich hat, wäre ich unglaublich Froh endlich mit einem neuen Gehäuse arbeiten zu können wo ich die Kabel vernünftig verlegen kann, ohne das ich direkt einen Salat innen habe.
Des weiteren wäre es ein Traum meinen PC anschalten zu können ohne das direkt der ganze Ort wach wird, und es auch noch modern aussieht.

*Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm)
*
Es gibt leise Gehäuse Lüfter? :o  Meine Erfahrungen zeigen das Gehäuse Lüfter Turbinen sind, weswegen es eine Wohltat wäre solch Silent Lüfter für das neue Silent Gehäuse zu besitzen, die von einer Ausgezeichneten Marke sind.  Nehmen würde ich die 140mm da diese das Gehäuse gut ergänzen. 

*CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2*

Da ich mir den Ryzen 5 holen möchte wäre dieser Kühler Perfekt, um die CPU Leise und effektiv Kühl zu halten.

*Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt*

Zwar habe ich aktuell ein 600 Watt Netzteil, allerdings wäre mir ein Modulares Lieber damit ich die Kabel besser Sortieren kann und keine überflüssigen Kabel im Gehäuse rumliegen habe. Des weiteren ist dieses Netzteil auch für Zukünftige Aufrüstungen gewappnet zur Stromversorgung des Systems.

*SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB*

Eine größere SSD wäre wunderschön, da manche Games einfach riesig sind und auf einer HDD viel zu lange zum Laden brauchen… Deswegen die 1TB SSD. 



*Pläne für die Zukunft*

In Zukunft würde ich noch mehr RAM einbauen damit immer genügend für die Spiele zur Verfügung steht. Genauso wie meine Alten Festplatten nach und nach durch größere und neuere ersetzen. Da ich ein kleiner heimlicher Fan von RGB bin würden LED stripes oder so Natürlich auch noch mit hinein kommen.


*Hier habe ich noch ein Bild von meinem Aktuellen PC:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dieser Anblick des Kabel Gewirrs schmerzt mich zu tiefst immer wenn ich es sehe... aber besser kriege ich es nicht hin in dem Gehäuse...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider passen die RAM's nur so rauf da der CPU Kühler sonst im Weg wäre....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Grafikkarte die ganz knapp reinpasst...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Festplatten sind hinter dem Kabelsalat gut versteckt... allerdings sieht man die SSD garnicht da die schächte die vorhanden sind nur an HDD's passen... entsprechend liegt sie aktuell auf dem Boden unter den beiden HDD's


*Vielen Dank nochmal für diese großartige Chance meinen PC “Aufzurüsten” (umzubauen).*



LG

Diana


----------



## mbauer85 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

meine letzte Aufrüstaktion ist zwar noch nicht so lange her (CPU+MB+Ram+NT in 02/18 und Graka in 11/18) aber die Hardware-Welt bleibt zum Glück nicht stehen und AMD hat interessante neue Produkte raus gebracht und zu ihren jeweiligen Konkurrenten mindesten aufgeschlossen. Daher würde ich bei der CPU nach langer Zeit wieder das Lager und zurück zu AMD wechseln. Bei der Grafik werde ich noch etwas warten und sehen was AMD für das obere Leistungssegment im Petto hat. Daher würde ich mich, im Falle unter den glücklichen Gewinnern zu sein, für einen Ryzen 7 8-Kerner entscheiden.

Nun zu meinem aktuellen Setup:

CPU                  : Intel i7 8700K geköpft und mit Flüssigmetall
Mainboard    : MSI Z370 Gaming M5
Ram                  : 32GB Corsair 3000Mhz Cl15
Grafikkarte   : MSI RTX 2080 Gaming X Trio 
Netzteil          : BeQuiet Straight Power 11 550W
Gehäuse        : Phanteks Enthoo Luxe TG
Kühlung         : Alphacool Nexxxos CoolAnswer 360 D5 UT
SSD / HDD   : SanDisk Extreme PRO M.2 500GB, Crucial MX200 1TB, 1TB Samsung HDD
Sound             : Creative Sound Blaster ZxR , Bayerdynamic DT990, Sennheiser Massdrop HD6XX
Monitor        : Benq XL2730Z

Nun zu meiner Wunschauswahl:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte) (eventuell für die restlichen 4 Punkte noch die Crucial P1 500GB  )
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)

So das war´s dann von mir. Wünsche allen viel Glück bei dem Gewinnspiel!

MfG

Marc


----------



## Slezer (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

erstmal danke für die super Aktion. Ich möchte mein PC so oder so aufrüsten daher eine coole Chance für mich Geld zu sparen. Ich habe meinen jetzigen PC hier schon schätzen lassen das ich ein wenig start kapital habe.

Mein derzeitiges Setup:

CPU: i7-4770k (geköpft)
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn BEN NEVIS
Mainboard: Asrock Z97 Anniversary
Grafikkarte Gigabyte Geforce GTX970 Windforce 4 GB
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x Crucial CT102464BA160B Arbeitsspeicher 8GB
Festplatte (HDD): 1 Terrabyte Seagate ST1000DM003 SATA 3,5zoll 7200rpm
Festplatte (SSD): 250GB Samsung SSD 850 EVO SATA
Netzteil: Be quiet! Pure Power cm BQT L8-CM-430W (430 Watt)
Gehäuse: Nanoxia CoolForce 2 Rev B
Laufwerke: 1x CD/DVD-Laufwerk/Brenner 1x 6in1 Card-Reader
Monitor: Acer V246HL 24" Full HD
_________________________________________________________________________

Aus eurer Liste habe ich mir folgendes zusammen gebastelt:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)
_________________________________________________________________________

Dazu würde ich mir dann noch folgendes kaufen:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
SSD: Samsung 860 EVO 1TB
Monitor: LG 24gm79g-b 24"

Ich würde den PC gerne selber zusammen bauen. Mir macht das einfach sehr viel spaß. Leider mache ich es zu selten  Mit den Komponenten von euch hätte ich wieder mehrere Jahre Ruhe. 

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Aktion. Im Anhang mein PC


----------



## Azerroth (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mir folgende Komponenten für das Glücksrad zusammen gestellt:

Ausgewählte Produkte:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


hier würde ich mir einen I7 9700 und einen neuen Bildschirm mit 144Hz wohl dazukaufen, was ein nettes Gesamtsystem ergibt.

Aktuell besitze ich einen eigentlich ganz ordentlichen aber doch in die Jahre gekommenen PC.
Dieser besteht aus:

BeQuiet Pure Base 600 Orange Windowed,
ASRock P67 Extreme 4,
darauf einen I7 2600K leicht übertaktet auf 4,4 GHz mehr macht er nicht mit,
BeQuiet DarkRockPro 3,
BeQuiet Pure Power L8 500W,
16 GB GSkill DDR3 1600 MHz übertaktet auf 2133 mit etwas entschärften Timings,
einer Samsung 860 Evo 500GB als System und Spiele Platte,
und einer Gigabyte GTX 770 4GB als Pixelschleuder.

die alte Hardware würde ich wohl meiner Freundin vermachen, dann würde sie vielleicht ein wenig mehr Spaß an WoW haben. (ihr einzigstens Spiel aktuell auf einem Core2Duo).

Ich Spiele gerne Rainbow6 und Leage of Legends sowie WoW wenn es das RealLive zulässt!

hier noch ein Bild meiner aktuellen Organe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich wünsche allen viel Glück beim günstigen Upgrade, ich glaube die meisten könnten eins brauchen.


----------



## Gagesa (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team
mein geliebtes PC-System kommt so langsam aber sicher an seine Grenzen. CPU, RAM, Mainboard haben erstaunliche acht Jahre durchgehalten. Die GPU musste ich in dieser Zeit zwei Mal austauschen, genau wie diverse HD-Festplatten. Hier die Details:
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 
CPU: Intel I7 2600k 
RAM: 2 * GEIL 4 GB DDR3-1333Mhz
Gehäuse: Antec 3 Hundred
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Nitro RX 580
SSD: Crucial MX 500 (500GB)
HDD: Seagate 4 TB

Damit mein System auch mit aktuellen Games fertig wird, habe ich Anpassungen vorgenommen. Der I7 2600k wurde auf 4,4 GHZ und die Grafikkarte leicht übertaktet. Trotz WQHD-Monitor spiele ich nur in Full HD-Auflösung. Immerhin kann ich so noch viele Games zocken, bei vielen meiner Lieblingsspiele stoße ich jedoch an die Grenzen des Systems: Battlefield 5 läuft mit 32-Mann-Servern einwandfrei. Bei 64 Spielern oder beim Einsatz vieler Rauchgranaten beginnt das Daumenkino… Ähnlich läuft es beim neuen Anno, je länger ich aufbaue, desto schlechter läuft es.
Ein weiteres Problem ist die Abwärme: Bei hohen Temperaturen stürzt das System gerne mal ab. Ich denke, das liegt am schlechten Luftstrom in meinem recht beengten Gehäuse.
Ihr seht, meine alte Kiste hat sich die Rente redlich verdient. Deshalb meine Bitte – frei nach Xzibit – 
Please PCGH: Pimp my PC!

Mit den folgenden Komponenten würde ich gerne aufrüsten:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Zusätzlich auf mein Budget: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X. Die Festplatten würde ich vorerst weiterverwenden.

Im Gewinnfall nehme ich den Einbau gerne selbst vor und dokumentiere ihn in Wort und Bild im PCGH-Forum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heidenpapst (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Thilo, Raffael, Andreas, Claus, Philipp, Frank, Alexandros, Torsten, Stephan, David, Willi und natürlich Manuel, der mich beim letzten Monitor-Kauf beraten hat.
Super, daß ihr wieder diese Aktion macht, erinnert mich an früher, als noch jeden Monat ein PC von einem Leser aufgemöbelt wurde.
Meinem PC fehlt eigentlich nur eine anständige Graka und ein Netzteil, das das dann auch ohne laut zu werden schafft. Bin schon einige Monate auf der Suche nach der richtigen Graka, aber es fehlte immer das Geld, und das ist momentan noch etwas weniger geworden, da ich mir ein neues gebrauchtes Auto kaufen mußte. 

Mein PC:
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 Rev.B, Big-Tower-Gehäuse
Gehäuselüfter: die 2 originalen vorn + 4 Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS unten, hinten und oben
MB: ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K6
CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2 mit 2 Upgrade Lüftern für "Olymp" 140mm
RAM: G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-2400 Kit (rot, F4-2400C15D-32GVR, Ripjaws V)
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 650W
GPU: Gainward GeForce GTX 1060/6GB Phoenix Golden Sample
DVD-Brenner: LiteOn iHAS524
Systemfestplatte: Samsung SSD 970 EVO 1TB
SSDs: 
Samsung 750 Evo 250GB
PNY 960GB
2x Samsung SSD 860 QVO 2TB
in Icy Dock Festplattenkäfig 4x3,5"
HDD extern: 2 Toshiba mit 2TB + 3TB
Monitor: Iiyama ProLite X4071UHSU-B1

Was fehlt:
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM ( 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Gruß und viel Spaß allen Lesern und allen von PCGH

Harry

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1061916&d=1570214885&thumb=1&stc=1


----------



## yawns (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

mein aktueller Rechner ist mehr als in die Jahre gekommen. Er musste früher als PC für alles herhalten, also Bürotätigkeiten als selbstständiger IT-Dienstleister, Buchhaltung, Fernwartung, Datensicherung auf einem Intel Raid1 und Zocken. Die Selbstständigkeit ist Geschichte, die alten Platten sind lange im Regal. Jetzt dient der PC nur noch zum gelegentlichen Spielen, wobei natürlich die meisten Spiele nicht mehr laufen. Außerdem wird er für VOD genutzt, wenn der Rest der Familie schon schläft und hin und wieder wird auch er genutzt, um Computer der erweiterten Familie von HDD auf SSD zu klonen. Daher ist das Innenleben auch nicht mehr 100% aufgeräumt. Das Gehäuse bietet leider auch nicht so viele Optionen, die Kabel zu verstecken. Das ist die Zusammenstellung der "Kartoffel":

Mainboard
----------------------------------------------------------------
Asus P5B-Deluxe

CPU
----------------------------------------------------------------
Intel Xeon E5450 4x3GHz (mit 771->775 Mod und gepatchtem BIOS)
Arctic Freezer 7 Pro

Ram (mehr als 6GB machen Probleme mit dem Xeon und dem Chipsatz)
----------------------------------------------------------------
mushkin Silverline PC2-6400 2x2 GB
Corsair xms2 2x1GB

Grafik
----------------------------------------------------------------
AMD Radeon HD5870 1GB GDDR5

Sound
----------------------------------------------------------------
Creative Labs SB x-fi (PCI)
Teufel CE300 5.1

Storage
----------------------------------------------------------------
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB SSD

Netzteil
----------------------------------------------------------------
HKC 650 Watt

Gehäuse
----------------------------------------------------------------
Chieftec Bravo Midi-Tower silber

Ich würde ihn liebend gerne aufrüsten bzw. in den Ruhestand schicken, allerdings liegen die finanziellen Prioritäten beim Haus, Frau und Kleinkind. Da muss der PC einfach hinten angestellt werden. Aus der Liste der wählbaren Optionen würde ich die folgenden präferieren:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)

Dazu benötige ich natürlich eine neue CPU, der alte XEON würde wohl nur mit grober Gewalt in den 1151er Sockel passen 
Ich liebäugel mit dem Intel i5-9500F oder dem i5-9600K, wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob sich der Aufpreis auf den 9600er für mich lohnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen, ob ich Glück habe 

Beste Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Nairo (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

Ich habe mich vor kurzem vom Ryzen 3000 Hype mitreißen lassen und meinen alten _i5 4590_ durch einen _Ryzen 7 3700X_ ersetzt. Das Ausmaß des Leistungsgewinns habe ich jedoch völlig unterschätzt. So kommt es, dass die Spiele-Performance GPU-seitig stark durch meine _ RX 580_ GPU gebremst wird. Die CPU musste sich entspechend außerhalb von synthetischen Benchmarks noch nie wirklich beweisen und dümpelt etwa in _Anno 1800_ bei mageren 30 % Auslatung vor sich hin. Um dieses arg aus der Balance geratene Kräftegleichgewicht wiederherzustellen, brauche ich nun eure Hilfe.

Als passenden Sparring-Partner würde ich meiner CPU gerne die _RTX 2080_ zur Seite stellen. Damit den Beiden nicht die Puste ausgeht muss es auch ein neues Netzteil in Form des_ Be Quiet Straight Power 11_ sein. Mein letzter Wunsch ist ein neues Gehäuse mit Fenster, um die schönen Komponenten auch bewundern zu können. Die restlichen Punkte werden daher in das stylische _Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window_ investiert.

Das aktuelle Setup besteht aus Folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: Ryzen 7 3700X
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600 2x8GB
MB: MSI X570-A Pro
GPU: Sapphire Radeon RX 580 Nitro+ 8gb

SSD: Samsung Evo 850 (500 GB)
HDD: Seagate BarraCuda HDD (1 TB)
PSU: Thermaltake SmartSE 530W
Lüfter: 2xBeQuiet (140mm), 1x(Noctua)

Dies wäre meine Auswahl:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Da dies mein erstes Gehäuse mit Fenster wäre und Optik dadurch viel wichtiger werden würde, würde ich gesleevte Kabel-Verlängerungen hinzufügen und die GPU vertikal einbauen.

Ich hoffe ihr möchtet mich dabei unterstützen.
Alles Gute und Vielen Dank für so tolle Aktionen
Nairo


----------



## Schmepe (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo an das gesamte Team von PCGH !

Mein System :

Gehaüse:                                                       Thermaltake versa c22 RGB
Bord:                                                               Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero 
Netzteil:                                                        Cooler Master MWE Bronze 650W ATX 2.31
Prozessor:                                                    AMD Ryzen 5 2600x
Kühler:                                                           Wraith prism
Gehaüselüfter:                                           Cooler Master  MasterFan 120 iger
Ram:                                                                Corsair Vangeance  LED RED  4x 8 GB  2666Mhz                  
Grafik:                                                            MSI RTX 2080 Gaming x Trio
Festplatte(n):                                              Crucial P1  500 GB
                                                                           Intenso 512 GB


Wunschkonfiguration:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piercingfreak (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGHWx-Team!

Ich werde auch mal mein glűck versuchen. Bei mir wäre ein Neuaufbau das sinnvollste. Deswegen habe ich mich fűr folgende Komponenten entschieden:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein bisheriges System besteht aus:

Ram: 4x2GB G Skill DDR3 1600
SSD:  Crucial C300 256GB
Netzteil: Silver Power 750 Watt
CPU-Kühler: Arctic AIO Wasserkühlung 
Gehäuse: Lian Li Midi Tower
Mainboard: Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0
CPU: FX 8350 @4.0 GHz
Grafikkarte: Evga GTX 980 Superclocked mit 
                            Arctic AIO Wasserkühlung 
HDD: Seagate 4000GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusätzlich würde ich mir noch eine Ryzen 3600 CPU kaufen um das System zu komplettieren. Neben dem verlangten Text zu den Teilen würde ich die Situation nutzen um ein Video von dem Zusammenbau und einen Bericht zu meinem Overclocking Versuch zu machen. Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## Freezerr (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team
mein PC Hardware wird so langsam doch älter und da ich mir als Student keine neue Hardware leisten kann, wäre ich über eine Aufrüstung sehr erfreut .
 Hier die Details:
Mainboard: ASRock H270M-ITX
CPU: Intel I5 6600
RAM: 2x 4 GB DDR4
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 
Grafikkarte: AMD R9 290 4GB
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo (120GB)
HDD: Seagate 1 TB

Ausgewählte Produkte:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da ich schon einige PCs selbst zusammengebaut habe ist es kein Problem für mich die Hardware 
selbst einzubauen.
Falls ich die Hardware bekommen sollte, würde ich versuchen an eine neue CPU ranzukommen um die 
Hardware nutzen zu können.
Mein momentanes Mainboard ist momentan leider auch nur eine mini ITX und hat somit nicht einmal 
genügend Steckplätze für meine USB Steckports.


----------



## SolomonGrundy (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moinsen liebe Leut,

zuerst.....Coole Nummer von euch , ist ja fast wie Weihnachten, alle Jahre wieder  

Auch wenn ich nicht allzu viel brauche, da ich ihn grade stück für stück aufrüste (so wie es das Geld zulässt), wollte ich gerne wieder mitmachen, eventuell dieses mal mit etwas mehr glück  
Die neusten Anschaffungen sind ein R7 3700X und ein neuer Wasserkühler für die Cpu, da der alte risse bekommen hat (ist aber noch dicht), zum glück habe ich es noch früh genug bemerkt.

Ich kann mit dem Pc noch alles spielen, nur reicht es bei schnellen Shootern nicht so wirklich, da ich teilweise unter 60FPS lande (Battlefield 1/ Apex Legends). Ich hab mir einen WQHD 144Hz Monitor gekauft, leider ist meine XFX RX580 etwas überfordert... Gut das hätte ich vorher wissen müssen aber wie gesagt, stück für stück, irgentwo muss man mit dem aufrüsten ja anfangen.... 

Wie man auf den Bildern sieht ist, mein PC wassergekühlt, weswegen ich mich auch für die MSI RTX 2080 Super Gaming Trio entschieden habe da es die einzige Karte ist, für die es einen Wasserkühler gibt. Ich wäre auch voll und ganz mit einer MSI RX5700XT glücklich aber leider hat die hier zur Verfügung stehende Karte ein Custom PCB für die es noch keinen Wasserkühler gibt, also wenn MSI noch eine Blower Karte über hat, ich nehme sie gerne  (kommt ein liebevoll montierter Wasserkühler drauf). 

Ich würde hier natürlich auch alle Bilder vom umbau einstellen, ich möchte von den Schläuchen weg, da Rohre keine Weichmacher haben und es einfach besser aussieht.


Zu meinem System bzw, was ich noch habe:
Prozessor: R7 3700X @ Wakü
Mainboard: Asus B350I
Ram: 16Gb DDR4 Apacer Oc@ 3600 Cl16 @ Wakü
GPU: XFX Rx580 8Gb
Netzteil: Corsair SF600
Festplatte: Corsair MP510 960Gb
Gehäuse: Lian Li Q37 (umgebaut)
Monitor: Acer Nitro VG270UPbmiipx

Was ich gerne hätte:
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)________________________________________________________ #Ich hab im Moment fast einen Tb aber da ich viel zocke und die spiele immer größer werden, wird der Speicher knapp, die Crucial SSD sollte mehr als ausreichen
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)_____ #Weil bestimmt bombe zu meinem schwarz/weißen Gehäuse passen
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)______________ #Weil es leider die einzige Karte in der Auswahl ist, für die es einen Wasserkühler gibt

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)



Mein Wunschliste habt ihr jetzt, ich drück mir die Daumen und allen anderen natürlich auch 

 Viel Glück allen


----------



## abc2030 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Gestern:*
Mein jetziges System wurde über die Jahre immer etwas gepimpt, jedoch blieb der Grundaufbau mit der Intel CPU, Mainboard und RAM immer gleich. 
Vor drei Jahren gönnte ich mir die GTX 1060 und einen 27" WQHD um sowohl hübsch spielen, als auch übersichtlich arbeiten zu können. 
Mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt dabei auf einem leisen System, da meine Frau direkt neben dem Schreibtisch auf der Couch rumlümmelt und TV schaut.

*Gehäuse:* Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition
*Netzteil:* Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 450W
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte H77-D3H
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3550 4x 3.30GHz
*CPU-Kühler:* Thermalright Macho Rev.A
*RAM:* Kingston HyperX DDR3-1600 2x8 GiB
*HDD:* Seagate Surveillance HDD 7200rpm 1TB
*SSD:* Crucial MX100 256GB
*DVD:* ASUS DRW-24B3ST
*GPU:* MSI GTX 1060 GAMING X 6GB
*Monitor:* DELL U2715H WQHD


*Morgen:*
Auf Ende des Jahres plane ich bereits fest den Unterbau mit einer Rückkehr ins rote Lager zu erneuern.
(Vor meinem jetzigen Intel hatte ich einen Phenom II X4 Irgendwas.) 
Diesmal steht ein Ryzen 7 3700X an, der mich auch einige Jahre begleiten soll. 
Für die Stromversorgung möchte ich auf ein Be Quiet! Straight Power 11 CM 550W wechseln. 
Die Power meiner GPU schwächelt zwar bei WQHD, aber die kann ich finanziell erst in einem Jahr angehen.


*Heute:*
Eure Aktion ergänz perfekt meine Upgrade-Wünsche. 
Das MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi gehört dank der Silent-Lüftung zu meinen aktuellen Favoriten. 
Mit dem Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 werde ich hoffentlich nichts von der CPU hören. 
Die Crucial MX500 2 TB SSD wird meine HDD Laufwerksgeräusche beenden. 
Der Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2×8 RAM läßt mein System starten und bieten mir ausreichend Speicher. 
Und die MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X versorgt meinen WQHD mit hohen Details, auch wenn ich ihr ein bisschen die Flügel für einen leisen Betrieb stutzen muss.

*RAM:* Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
*SSD:* Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard:* MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
*AMD-Grafikkarte:* MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


PS: Bitte nicht den Staub auf dem Bild beachten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roberto21 (5. Oktober 2019)

*Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - hoffentlich auch meinen?*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion und Hallo liebe Freunde des Aufrüstens,

Da ich im Moment noch studiere und dies mein Budget natürlich verkleinert, bin ich schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach guten aber eben auch günstigen Komponenten, um meinen PC aufzurüsten. Vor allem die Kaufempfehlungen verschiedener Fachzeitschriften, wie die PCGH helfen dabei. Auch wenn ich dabei nicht die aktuellen, sondern die etwas älteren Ausgaben nutze, um mit Hilfe von gebrauchten Komponenten das Beste rauszuholen. 
Den Grundstock für mein System bildet ein auf 4,4 GHz übertakteter Intel I5-3570k, der auf einem ASUS P8Z77-VLX Motherboard sitzt und von einem Coolermaster Hyper TX3i kühl gehalten wird. Dazu kommen noch 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher von Corsair (Vengeance), der auf 1600MHz getaktet ist. Der Speicher wurde vom Vorbesitzer wahrscheinlich zu stark übertaktet, was eine Erhöhung der Taktrate leider unmöglich macht. Der Arbeitsspeicher Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2x 8 GiB DDR4-3200, wäre dafür die Lösung. Der Ausschlaggebende Punkt war dabei der höhere Takt der Speicherriegel, im Vergleich zum Ballistix Sport. Ich strebe ein System mit einem Ryzen 5 2600 oder 3600 Prozessor an, da die AMD CPUs im Moment meines Erachtens nach ein wesentlich besseres Preis-/Leistungs- Verhältnis haben, als die Intel Modelle. 
Da die mitgelieferten Kühler von AMD aber nicht die besten Bewertungen bekommen haben und mein jetziger Kühler für die AM4 Sockel ungeeignet ist, fällt meine Wahl auf den Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2, um das System angenehm ruhig zu halten. Dieser wird nochmal deutlich ruhiger als der Pure Rock und Platz im Gehäuse ist für so einen Kühler ist ebenfalls genügend vorhanden, sodass sich dieser wohl lohnen wird. 
Für den neuen Prozessor muss dann natürlich auch ein neues Mainboard her. Die Wahl fällt dabei auf das MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi, da dieses im Vergleich zum MSI B450 Tomahawk Max genügend SATA Anschlüsse und einen ordentlichen Onboard Soundchip besitzt, damit ich meine Lautsprecher mit Hilfe eines optischen Signals an einen externen Verstärker beliefern kann. Der Sprung hin zum MSI MEG X570 Ace ist für mich nicht nötig, da ich im Moment noch keine M2 SSDs besitze und dieses Motherboard für mein angestrebtes System eher überdimensioniert ist.
Die neueste Anschaffung meinerseits war das Gehäuse A70f von LIAN LI, das massig Freiheit beim Einbau neuer Komponenten bietet und mithilfe der bereits vom Vorbesitzer verbauten Lüftersteuerung von Scythe, die Lautstärke des PCs reduziert. Für die an der Rückseite befestigten Gehäuselüfter Pure Wings von Be Quiet, wäre diese Art der Steuerung zwar nicht nötig, die vorderen originalen LIAN Li Lüfter, sind aber doch deutlich hörbar, was im Office Betrieb ziemlich störend sein kann. Da ich mit den Pure Wings an der Rückseite sehr zufrieden bin und eigentlich nur die Lüfter in der Front tauschen möchte, entscheide ich mich für die nochmals leiseren Silent Wings 3 PWM mit 140mm Durchmesser, da sich mit der Größe der Rotoren auch die Lautstäre verringert und dies hoffentlich ein Segen für meine Ohren sein wird. Mit dem Gehäuse von LIAN Li bin ich sehr zufrieden, weshalb ich dieses bestehen lasse.
Weiterhin ist ein uraltes 450 Watt Netzteil meines Vaters verbaut, welches von einem mir unbekannten Hersteller ist und dringenden Austausch aufgrund seines Alters erfordert. Auch ein ordentliches Kabelmanagement ist mit diesem nicht möglich, weil die Kabel einfach viel zu kurz sind. Da aber auch das angestrebte Wunschsystem nicht so stromhungrig ist und eine gute Effizienz der Umwelt zugutekommt, wäre das Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM mit 600 Watt wohl die beste Lösung.
Auf der 500 GB SATA SSD von Samsung (Evo) liegt das Betriebssystem, sowie die wichtigsten Spiele. Als Datengrab wird eine 2TB Toshiba Festplatte und eine 600 GB WD Elements Festplatte genutzt. Das Problem von modernen Spielen ist aber leider deren Speicherkapazität, weswegen die SSD eigentlich immer ausgelastet ist und die Crucial BX500 960 GB die perfekte Ergänzung wäre, um die schnellen Ladezeiten einer SSD bei allen Spielen nutzen zu können.
Zum Abschluss fehlt noch die Grafikkarte. Meine jetzige Grafikkarte ist die Sapphire Radeon R9 270 OC Aktiv mit 2GB, die den Detailgrad in aktuelleren Spielen doch sehr stark begrenzt. Spiele wie GTA 5 oder Skyrim laufen auf mittleren Details flüssig, was den Spielspaß eher auf das Niveau der gängigen Konsolen hebt, was definitiv nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. Ich habe lange überlegt ob nun AMD oder Nvidia, wenn ich die Karte selbst bezahlen würde wäre es in diesem Preissegment wahrscheinlich die MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT geworden, da es aber bei dem Konzept „Pimp my PC“ unter anderem auch um das bestmögliche ausnutzen der 55 Punkte geht, fällt die Wahl auf die MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn meine Bewerbung Beachtung findet und ich das neue System dann ausführlich vorstellen kann.

Viele Grüße an die Reaktion und viel Erfolg an alle Mitbewerber (Glück wünscht man ja bekanntlich keinem)

PS: Das Konzept find ich super und es bringt einen dazu sich auch mal mit den guten Ideen der anderen Leser zu beschäftigen.

Zusammenfassung:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)
Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Aragornius (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey Leute.
Klasse Aktion!
Frage: Ich hätte gern alle 3 SSD's um meine beiden 10 Jahre alten Datengräber abzulösen, wäre das irgendwie möglich?


----------



## legendarygames (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Pimp my PC2019 ist eine super Aktion,

mein PC ist aus dem Jahre 2014 und kommt langsam in die Jahre - das merke ich v.a. auch bei der CPU, die beim streamen + spielen deutlich an die Grenzen stößt. Ich habe eine GPU mal nachgerüstet 2018, aber insgesamt bin ich mit dem System so nicht mehr zufrieden. Ich werde daher, sofern ich ausgewählt werde, mir einen neuen PC zusammenstellen. Mein Augenmerk liegt dabei auf den 3600er von AMD.  Ich habe bewusst keinen Power PC zusammengestellt, sondern einen Silent PC, denn wenn ich gewinne sind das die Teile bei denen ich Abstriche gemacht habe. Die Entscheidung diese Teile zu nehmen hängt mit der Langlebigkeit zusammen. Eine GPU muss nach 2 Jahren raus, die Silent Teile habe ich hingegen mindestens doppelt so lange. Nachfolgend meine persönliche Zusammenstellung:


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Super_Schumpf (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team,

meinen  PC  habe ich in den letzten Wochen auf den untenstehenden Stand aufgerüstet. Die Hardware ist recht gut ausgewogen, daher würde mir noch zur Komplettierung eine RTX2008 fehlen um die neuesten Grafiktechniken erleben zu können. Des Weiteren würde ich mich über die 2TB SSD von Crucial freuen, damit ich meine 3 SSDs zu einer kombinieren kann.
Herzlichen Dank für das Gewinnspiel,
Super Schlumpf
Zusammenfassung:
SSD: 			Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: 	MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

Erster Rechner:

- CPU: 		Ryzen 5 3600
- Motherboard:	ASUS Crosshair VI Hero
- Grafikkarte:  		Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Phoenix GLH
- Arbeitsspeicher:  	32GB (Ballistix Sport LT 2x16 GB DDR4-3000, CL15@3600MHz CL14)
- CPU-Kühler: 	Noctua NH-D15 SE AM4 
- SDD1:		Samsung 850 Evo M.2 500GB
- SDD2:		Samsung 850 Evo Sata 500GB
- SDD3:		Samsung 850 Evo Sata 500GB
- ODD: 		TSSTcorp SH-S203D
- Sound:		Creative X-FI 	Titanium PCI-E	
- Gehäuse: 		be quiet! Silent Base 600 Schwarz/Orange
- Lüfter Oben:		Noctua NF-A14 PWM
- Lüfter Seitenwand:	Noctua NF-F12 PWM
- Lüfter Rückseite:	Noctua NF-F12 PWM
- Lüfter Vorne:		2x Noctua NF-A14 PWM
- Netzteil: 		SEASONIC Prime Titanium Modular 80+ 650W
- Monitor: 		ASUS PB278QR


----------



## kleste (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

mein Rechner ist ein bisschen in die Tage gekommen und daher beim Gaming nicht immer super dankbar, daher würde ich mich sehr über die folgende neue Kombo freuen:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Aktuell habe ich folgendes verbaut:
RAM: 2x 2GB PC3-12800 DDR SDRAM A-DATA Technology DDR3 160; 2x 8GB PC3-12800 DDR3 SDRAM G Skill F3-1600C11-8GNT
SSD: SanDisk SDSSDP128G; Crucial_CT1050MX300SSD1
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67 DELUXE
Grafikkarte: RAdeon RX 580 Series

Vielen Dank!


----------



## l3g1oN (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mahlzeit,
habe da im Eck meines Wohnzimmers leider noch so einen Schandfleck herumstehen, Bild siehe unten (Ehemaliger Office-PC von HP. Mit SSD, HDD, RAM und Soundkarte erweitert). 

Meine Wunsch-Konfiguration:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Werde demnächst einem Freund einen PC zusammenbauen und da würd es sich natürlich treffen, wenn ich meinem auch gleich eine Generalüberholung spendiere.
Gehäuse habe ich keines ausgewählt, da ich es gerne als "Wolf im Schafspelz" probieren möchte, sonst wirds eins von Be Quiet weil wie gesagt, steht ja im Wohnzimmer.
Als CPU kommt natürlich noch eine der Ryzen 3000-Serie rein, welche genau wird sich noch entscheiden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaximumMax (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes pcgh-team

Vor etwa 2 Monaten habe ich mir erst einen "neuen PC" zusammengebaut und zwar, dass ich endlich einmal Assassin's Creed Origins zocken kann. Mann glaubt ja nicht wie viel Leistung dieses Spiel abverlangt. Meine aktuelle Konfiguration besteht aus neuen, gebraucht gekauften und alten Komponenten. Bauchweh habe ich zwegs dem in die Jahre gekommen Netzteil, mittlerweile 9 Jahre alt🙈. Es ist das 600W be quiet! Straight Power7 PCGH Edition in weiß. Also würde es perfekt passen, wenn es einen würdigen Nachfolger erhält 😜. 
Das Gehäuse ist meiner Meinung nach das schönste von bequiet. So modular einsetzbar, massig Platz und das Kabelmanagement ist super einfach. Zusätzlich noch 3 Stück  bequiet Silent Wings 3 Pwn in die Front montiert und der airflow ist 1A. 
Das Speichermedium ist zwar schon eine SSD aber nur mit 120gb. Für Windows genügt es zwar aber Assassin's Creed Origins läuft halt noch auf der HDD. Möchte gerne wissen ob sich bei denn Ladezeiten von HDD auf SSD wirklich so viel Unterschied ist.
Die Grafikkarte habe ich gebraucht gekauft, sie ist zwar ganz gut, aber für Wqhd oder sogar 4k absolut unbrauchbar.
Der aktuelle Zustand ist:

Gehäuse: bequiet! DARK Base 700
Gehäuse Lüfter: bequiet! Silent Wings 3 Pwn
Mainboard: MSI B-450 Gaming pro Carbon AC
CPU: Ryzen 3600
CPU Kühler: bequiet! DARK Rock pro 4
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x8gb Crucial Ballistix Sport LT weiß 3200 MHz
Grafik: Sapphire rx-580 8gb (gebraucht gekauft)
Netzteil: 600W be quiet! Straight Power7 
PCGH Edition (Altbestand)
Speichermedium: 120gb SSD (viel zu wenig) 
und 500gb HDD

Und ja ich bin ein großer Fan von Bequiet!, Cruccial und MSI. Würde perfekt zu diesem Gewinnspiel passen.
Meine Wunschliste wäre:

SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)


Insgesamt wäre es mir mit diesen Komponenten endlich möglich in das neue Zeitalter Wqhd und 4k zu wechseln.
Und Raytracing wäre einfach nur genial.

Ich wünsche allen Bewerbern viel Glück und ich hoffe das ich einer der auserwählten bin.


----------



## Caribico (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein jetziges System sieht in so aus:
Ein Intel Core i7 6800K verrichtet seine Arbeit auf einem MSI X99S Gaming9 ACK  Mainboard. Als Arbeitsspeicher stehen 8x4 GB GSkill RAM die mit 2400MHz arbeiten zur Verfügung. Als Grafikkarte habe ich eine Radeon R9 290 eingebaut. 
Festplattenmäßig werkelt als Systemplatte eine Crucical M2 SSD mit 525GB. Desweiteren sind noch 2 weitere SSD Platten (Sandisk 480GB und Crucical 256 GB) und 2 "normale" Festplatten verbaut.
Um das ganze mit Strom zu versorgen habe ich ein 750 W Prophecy3 von LCPower verbaut. 
All das steckt in einem PC70 Big Tower Gehäuse von LianLi.

Aufrüsten (bzw besser umrüsten) würde ich gerne mit diesen Komponenten:
 RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)
Sollte Fortuna mir denn hold sein  würde ich die neuen Komponenten wieder in das alte Gehäuse einbauen und auch das alte Netzteil weiterverwenden

.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## palledes (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion, liebe Community,

gerne möchte ich mich hiermit bei der "Pimp my PC 2019" Aktion bewerben.

Lasst mich mit einer kleinen Geschichte beginnen :

Es war das Jahr 2012 nach meiner Konfirmation. Ich erfüllte mir den Traum von meinem ersten eigenen PC. Damals noch unerfahren und mit Hardwarekomponenten noch nichts am Hut, … wurde es am Ende ein Fertig-PC.

Über die Jahre weckte sich bei mir das Interesse für den PC-Bau. Ich wurde weiser und erkannte, dass ein China-Böller Netzteil, ein Gehäuse, das kaum Luftzufuhr bietet, ein Intel-Boxed-Kühler und eine Grafikkarte mit nur 1 GB VRAM nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist! Daher tauschte ich einige Komponenten aus…


Aus einer *GTX 650* wurde eine *Gainward GTX 1080*.
Das *20 € Plastikbomber-Gehäuse* wurde durch eine *Cooler Master MasterCase Maker 5* ersetzt.
Der *Intel-Boxed Kühler* durch ein *BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3*.
Und das *China-Böller Netzteil* durch ein *BeQuiet Straight Power 10* mit 700 Watt.
Das Herzstück meines PCs hat sich aber seit 2012 nicht verändert:


*Das Micro-ATX-Mainboard:* ASUS CG8270
*Die CPU:* I7 3770 3,4 GHz
*Und der RAM:* 16 GB - DDR3 1600 MHz
…stammen immer noch aus meinem Fertigbau-PC aus dem Jahre 2012.

Daher muss hier dringend ein Upgrade her! 

*Eine Zeitreise - Meine PC-Komponenten von Früher bis heute (und in die Zukunft?) im Überblick:
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mein PC Heute:

**CPU:*                    Intel Core I7-3700 3,4 GHz
*RAM:*                   16 GB - DDR3 1600 MHz
*Mainboard:*          Mirco-ATX ASUS CG8270
*CPU-Kühler:*        BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3
*GPU:*                    Gainward GTX 1080
*SSDs:*                   Samsung 850 EVO (232 GB), Samsung 860 QVO SSD (1 TB)
*Netzteil:*              BeQuiet Straight Power 10 (700 W)
*Soundkarte:*        Soundblaster Z 
*Gehäuse:*             Cooler Master MasterCase Maker 5
*OS:*                       Windows 10





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Etwas Overkill, aber einfach nur geil - Mein aktuelles Monitor-Setup:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuell betreibe ich ein Dual-Monitor Setup, bestehend aus:


Einem 34 Zoll 21:9 *Samsung CF791 Monitor* (3440 x 1440 Pixel)
und einem 27 Zoll 16:9 *LG 27UK850-W 4K* *Monitor* (3840 x 2160 Pixel)
*Der Startschuss – Anmerkungen zu meinem jetzigen System inklusive Benchmarks
*
Der limitierende Faktor - Die CPU beim Gaming 
Der Flaschenhals meines aktuellen Systems ist ganz klar der Core I7 Prozessor aus dem Jahre 2012! Ist dieser für das alltägliche Surfen und YouTube schauen noch absolut in Ordnung, merkt man ihm sein Alter spätestens beim Gaming deutlich an.

Sehr starke Framedrops in Kombination mit vereinzeltem Ruckeln sind an der Tagesordnung. Außerdem kaum mehr als 60 FPS im Durchschnitt, wie die nachfolgenden Benchmarks beweisen. Flüssig sieht anders aus!

Zugegeben, meine Gaming-Anforderungen sind nicht die geringsten und mein Monitor-Setup für einige vielleicht etwas Overkill! Aber sei‘s drum... Ich bin eben ein ambitionierter Gamer…

Böse Zungen würden mich wahrscheinlich deshalb auch als „Grafikhure“ bezeichnen, da ich ohne Ausnahme alles auf „Ultra“ stelle, auch wenn darunter die FPS-Zahlen leiden…

Meistens spiele ich aufgrund der Größe und der 100 Hz auf meinem 34 Zoll Monitor. Wenn ich es mal knackig und scharf haben will und in den HDR-Genuss kommen möchte, aber auch gut und gerne einmal auf meinem 27 Zoll 4K Monitor.

Gamingbenchmarks
Derzeit spiele ich folgende zwei Spiele:


*The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt*
und *Rise of the Tomb Raider*.
Nachfolgend einmal die Performance auf meinem 34 Zoll Monitor (3440 x 1440 Pixel) in „Ultra-Details“:

Rise of the Tomb Raider
Bei Tomb Raider habe ich einfach mal den Benchmark durchlaufen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, sehr starke Framedrops und im Durchschnitt keine 60 FPS.

The Witcher 3
Bei Witcher 3 sind die Grafikeinstellungen sogar höher als Ultra. 

Das liegt daran, dass ich Eure PCGH-Config für Version 1.32 installiert habe und bei dieser die Einstellung „##preset_value_pcgh high“ angewendet habe. Eigentlich wollte ich die Einstellung noch höherstellen, aber das leistete mein Rechner im jetzigen Zustand dann doch nicht…

Insgesamt schaffte mein Rechner gerade so die 60 FPS im Durchschnitt. Die meiste Zeit liegt die Zahlen aber deutlich darunter und schwanken auch sehr stark…

Cinebench R20 Benchmark
Spaßeshalber habe ich mal noch den „Cinebench R20“ Benchmark angeworfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke spätestens hier wird deutlich, dass meine CPU schlichtweg veraltet ist!

Mit knapp über 1300 Punkte liegt sie weit abgeschlagen im hintersten Feld zurück…

Was das Mainboard für Probleme mit sich bringt… 
Aber nicht nur der Prozessor stellt ein limitierender Faktor dar. Auch das Micro-ATX Mainboard bringt seine Probleme mit sich.

Aufgrund des Formfaktors habe ich leider nur 2 PCI-Slots zur Verfügung: Im Obersten steckt meine Grafikkarte und direkt darunter meine Soundkarte. 

Das ist problematisch, da die Soundkarte die Kühlung der Grafikkarte beeinträchtigt, sodass diese nur über einen Lüfter richtig Luft bekommt. Dies macht sich in einer höheren Lüfterdrehzahl und einer geringeren Taktrate bemerkbar. Dies wiederum wirkt sich auch auf die Gaming Performance aus…

Der Amerikaner würde dies wahrscheinlich als „down roal spiral“ bezeichnen. Der veraltete Prozessor und das ebenso veraltete Mainboard behindern sich gegenseitig.

Das hat zur Folge, dass mein PC in regelmäßigen Abständen auch einfach mal einfriert. Das einzige was dann noch hilft, ist das Ausschalten per Power-Button am Gehäuse.

*Die Zukunft – Meine „Pimp my PC“ Wunsch-Komponenten *
*
RAM:                          *Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
*Intel-Mainboard:*      MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:*  MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

*Gesamt:*                    55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die vorangegangenen Ausführungen sagen es eigentlich schon…

Ich liebe das ambitionierte Zocken in geiler Grafik auf Höchsten Grafikeinstellungen und das am liebsten flüssig!

Letzteres wird hauptsächlich durch meinen Prozessor eingeschränkt. Aber auch meine Grafikkarte ist nicht mehr die neueste, weshalb auch diese ein Upgrade erfahren soll. So kann ich meine Spiele noch flüssiger genießen und endlich auch in den Genuss von Raytracing kommen, auf das ich schon so lange scharf bin.

OMG  alleine in den Videos sah das ja schon Wahnsinn aus!

*Wer weiß? - Ein Ausblick in die nicht allzu weit entfernte Zukunft… *

Wie bereits erwähnt, würde ich den Prozessor I7 8700K aus eigener Tasche zu den „Pimp my PC Komponenten“ dazukaufen.

Besonders gespannt wäre ich nach dem Upgrade auf den Performance-Unterschied im Vergleich zu meiner jetzigen CPU der „Ivy Bridge“ Generation. Schließlich liegen stolze 6 Jahre zwischen den zwei Prozessoren!

Ganz nach dem Motto: 4 Kerne vs. 6 Kerne (bzw. 8 Threads vs. 12) würde ich die Prozessoren einem aussagekräftigem Vergleichstest unterziehen. 

Auch die GTX 1080 würde ich gegen die RTX 2080 ins Rennen schicken. So soll sich zeigen, wo die Performance-Unterschiede in Sachen FPS-Zahlen beim Gaming liegen!
Kurz gesagt: „I am excited!“ – Und freue mich schon jetzt auf den Erfahrungsbericht! 
*Ein paar letzte Worte…*

Zu guter Letzt bleibt mir nur noch zu sagen: Vielen Dank für diese tolle, jährlich stattfindende Aktion!

Ich drücke allen Teilnehmern inklusive mir die Daumen und hoffe, dass für die Gewinner Upgrade-Träume in Erfüllung gehen!

*Peace Out*

Palledes


----------



## Geheimer2579 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team
Hiermit möchte ich mich für Pimp my PC 2019 Bewerben.
Ich finds Super das ihr diese Aktion Veranstaltet und wünsche jeden viel Erfolg....

Ok genug Wärmeleitpaste um die CPU geschmiert dann fange ich mal an:

Derzeit Werkelt dieser Hübsche nehmen meinen Schreibtisch.... 
Rückenmark: MSI X99A SLI Plus 
Gehirn:  i7-5820K (Dauerhaft auf der Droge x43)
Schweißdrüse: Dark Rock Pro 3
Speicerkammer: Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB  (4x 4GB) DDR4-2666 
Herz: Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix GLH (Das arme verträgt kein Doping, da hatte ich in der Lotterie leider Pech).
Schneller Langzeitspeicher SSD: SM951-NVMe 256GB, M.2 
Langzeitspeicher: 860 EVO 500GB
Wer hat das hier vergessen?: Samsung DvD Laufwerk
Margen: Straight Power 10 600W 
Die Hülle: Pure Base 600 schwarz/​orange, Glasfenster* 
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Home
(wird langsam mal zeit für ein Spiel an der Wand so das ich die inneren auch mal beim Sitzen sehe.)

Diese Organe hätte ich gerne als Spende:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkt übrig)


Aufrüstungspläne:
Es wird geplant irgendwann auf AM4 aufzurüsten wahrscheinlich mit dem 3900 (falls der Kommt). Aber da mir der Preis dafür noch zu hoch ist wird es wohl erst nächstes Jahr so weit sein. 
Ebenfalls ist mit dem Umstieg auf AM4 eventuell geplant den Dark Rock Pro3 gegen eine Aio oder Costum Waku (mit GPU unterwasser setzen) zu ersetzen. 
(Keine Schlechten Wortspiele ? )


Die Beziehung mit meinen Pc...
Ist eine Hassliebe. 
Er war mein erstes Kind und der Großteil ist sogar noch der selbe.
Im Alter ist er geschrumpft, dafür aber Schöner und Leiser geworden. Auch das OP Chaos mit der Grafikkarte hat er überlebt.
Man war das mit den Oberarzt eine Peinliche Geschichte. Ein Anfänger der dachte er hätte jetzt einen Plan und voll daneben lag, Geld und Zeit investierte für etwas was am Ende nicht ging und "nur" seine Lektion lernte. Doch diese Peinliche Geschichte wollen wir hier nicht weiter Ausführen.
Seine Geburt war auch eine er unschöne Geschichte, aber ich bin froh das ich ihn habe. Neues Kaputtes Netzteil und ein Verbogener Pin... mehr müsst ihr nicht wissen.

Und nun nach fast 4 Jahren weiß er immer noch mich zu nerven. 
Spiele spielen ? Ja nur nachdem ich einmal Pause gemacht habe und du mich Restest.
Irgendwelche Spiele Aufnehmen ? Mit mir nicht ist mir zu anstrengend.
Nun versucht du es also, aber über die GPU ? Das weiß ich zu verhindern mit Frame Drops, so macht das Spiel Spaß.
USB Geräte die muss ich doch nicht immer Erkennen oder ? Die Maus und Tastatur können mir halt mal mitten in Betrieb zu Unsympathisch werden. Oder ein USB 3.0 Stick am USB 3.0(+) Port, ne den Speed brauchst du nicht, ich schmeiß den alle Paar Sekunden raus.

Weshalb ein Upgrade:
RTX 2080:
Zu einem habe ich eine WQHD 144hz und ein UHD Monitor also ziemlich Leistungshunrig die Dinger. Derzeit Spiele ich zwar nichts so Anspruchsvolles, aber das kann sich schneller ändern.  Und grade für diese Auflösungen ist die 1070 doch er an Limit.
Anderseits kann ich so dann in Zukunft dann  auch mal etwas Anspruchsvolleres Aufnehmen mit der RTX Karte und Raytracing würde ich auch mal gern Testen.
Achja vielleicht hätte ich dann auch das Glück und bekomme einen guten Chip.
RAM:
Wenn ich dann Aufnehme sind 32GB Ram bestimmt Hilfreich beim Schneiden und mit den Balstic Sport hätte ich dann auch gleich schnelle für den umstieg auf Ryzen.
SSD:
Ebenfalls sind 960GB Speicher für Aufnahmen bestimmt Hilfreich. Nicht das ich mir noch ein NAS anschaffen muss oder wieder eine HDD in den PC gelangt. Zumal es Platz technisch mit einer NAs echt Blöd bei mir wehre.


----------



## Gyngo (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mal wieder eine schöne Aktion von euch!

Meine Wunschliste:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 55 (11 Punkte übrig)

Mein derzeitiges System
RAM: 16 GB von G-Skill
CPU: Ryzen 2700
GPU: RTX 2080 Super
Netzteil: Bequiet Straight Power 10 500W
3 HDDS und 1 SSD und 1 M.2 SSD
Gehäuse ein Corsair 750D, was aber schon einige Tage auf den Buckel hat und auch schon teilweise Repariert werden musste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin natürlich von der Leistung sehr zufrieden, und würde nur was am äußeren ändern wollen. 
Auch eine HDD könnte gerne mal ersetzt werden. Mehr RAM ist immer gut, und die Lüfter würden einfach gut zum Dark Base 900 passen.

Echt eine schöne Aktion und allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.


----------



## tommihommi1 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuelles System:

Mainboard: Asrock B85M Pro4
CPU: i5 4570 (leider ohne K, darüber ärgere ich mich seit Jahren)
RAM: 8 GB DDR3 1600, aus einem schrottreifen Rechner geklaut, davor hatte ich langsamere Sticks
SSD: Samsung 830
HDD: Schnarchlahme 2TB-Platte
GPU: Referenz-RX480 8GB mit Accelero Mono Plus Kühler und Flüssigmetall. Da hab ich mich vom Hype auf /r/AMD mitreißenlassen und am Launchday zugeschlagen. Davor hatte ich ne R7 270x.
Netzteil: BeQuiet StraightPower 450W
Gehäuse: Antec One




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiele seit dem ersten Ryzen-Launch mit dem Gedanken, endlich mal ein ordentliches Upgrade zu machen, mit endlich mehr Kernen, ner größeren PCIe-SSD und ordentlich RAM. Da wäre natürlich die Frage, ob es beim 3600 bleibt oder für nen 3700 reicht.

Upgrade-Kit:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)


Grafikkarte muss von AMD sein, weil Linux-Treiber. Crucial Ballistix sind geil für Ryzen, micron E-Die rockt. Netzteil für Platz nach oben. Neue Lüfter, weil die Arctic-Lüfter doch nicht die leisesten sind.

Gehäuse ist mir relativ egal, das soll ne schwarze Kiste ohne Bling Bling sein, in der es sich ordentlich arbeiten lässt und der Airflow ausreichend ist. Fenster sind wegen EMV ein no-go, das mögen meine Funkgeräte gar nicht.

CPU und SSD werden dann vom ersten HiWi-Gehalt selbst besorgt


----------



## HansWurstderEchte (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGamesHardware Team,

Diese Aktionen finde ich immer wieder gut, besonders wenn der eigene PC gefühlt schon den Urknall gesehen hat ; )
Meine derzeitigen Komponenten bestehen aus i3 550, 4gb 1066 Mhz Ram, 1 TB HDD und einer Radeon Hd 5400.
Mainboard und Lüfter kann ich nicht benennen, da diese zum Dell Inspiron dazugehören.  

Meine Wunschkonfiguration wäre:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360M Mortar (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1660 Ti Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich spiele zwar nur wenige Spiele, würde aber gerne die neuen Battlefront Teile geniessen : )

An alle Teilnehmer viel Glück !


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bestehendes Setup 

i7 5820K @4,2GHz @ Heatkiller 3.0 LT
16GB DDR4 Corsair Vengeance LPX
Gigabyte X99 UD4 @ Heatkiller MB Set
Asus Poseidon GTX 780
Samsung 840 Evo 1TB
Samsung 850 Pro 1TB
Samsung 840 Pro 128GB
WD Green 3TB
Asus Xonar Essences STX
Seasonic Platinum 520W Fanless
Aquero 5 XT
Laing D5 @ Barrow Deckel
Mora 3 LT 9x120mm
9x Noiseblocker Xl2
Magicool Slim 420er
3x Fractal X2 GP
Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor
Aquacomputer Sieb
2x Aquacomputer Temperatursensor
Koollance QD4 Schnelltrenn Kupplungen
Thermaltake Core V51







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hawky80 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Moin,

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 
Mainboard: ASRock B450 Pro4 , Mainboard
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X WRAITH 3700 AM4 BOX
Arbeitsspeicher: HyperX DIMM 16 GB DDR4-2666 Kit
Grafikkarte: Inno3D GeForce GTX 1070 iChill X4 8192MB GDDR5
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster Z
Gaming Headset: Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Gaming-Headset
Mischpult: Yamaha AG 03
Mikrofon: Rode NT1-KIT Kondensator-Mikrofon Set 
Monitor: Acer XF270HUA Gaming Monitor 144Hz
Gaming Maus: Logitech G903
Tastatur: Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000
Gamepad: Microsoft Xbox One Controller für Windows
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 64Bit Pro Version 1909



Meine Wunsch Hardware.


SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)



Die SSD habe ich gewählt, um gewisse Games auf einer SSD zu Installieren, um am ende schnellere Ladezeiten zu haben.
Das Gehäuse wähle ich. Weil es etwas größer ist als mein aktuelles Gehäuse und ich demnächst einen Dark Rock 4 oder Noctua NH-D15 verbaut wird.
Die RTX 2080 wurde gewählt, weil die GTX 1070 bei WQHD in manchen aktuellen Games nicht mehr die 60FPS Grenze schafft. Und mit der RTX 2080 kann ich dann wieder Feuer geben.

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Hardware wird von mir selbst Verbaut.


----------



## Romeleitis (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

mein Name ist Daniel Romeleitis, bin 42 Jahre alt und arbeite in der IT eines Finanzdienstleisters.
Meinem Sohn Pascal (14 Jahre alt) Habe ich bisher immer meine alte Hardware "vererbt".
So bestand bis vor kurzem sein PC noch aus folgender zusammengewürfelter und inzwischen uralter Hardware :

Gehäuse : Standard HP Gehäuse
Mainboard : ASUS P5Q Pro
CPU : Intel Core2Quad Q9550
RAM : 4 x 2GB DDR2 800
Grafikkarte : Asus GeForce GTX 660 Ti
Festplatten : Crucial M4 128 GB (Windows 10 Installation) &  Samsung HD250HJ (Spiele)
Tastatur : Standard HP Tastatur
Maus : Standard HP Maus

Von seinem Konfirmationsgeld hat er nun einige Komponenten aufrüsten können.
Zum Einsatz kommt aktuell :
Gehäuse : Aero Cool Quartz RGB
Grafikkarte ASUS GeForce 2070 RTX
Tastatur : Razer Ornata Chroma
Maus : Speedlink Decus Respec

Leider läuft der PC immer noch sehr langsam. 
Hier merkt man, dass er noch kein Geld hat um auch die Komponenten rund um die CPU zu erneuern (Mainboard, CPU, RAM). 

Als Wunschkomponenten habe ich mir folgendes für ihn ausgesucht :
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich würde ich ihm dann einen AMD Ryzen 3600 für den PC holen. Mit diesen Komponenten sollte es ihm hoffentlich auch wieder möglich sein Fortnite auf seinem PC spielen zu können und nicht immer die PS4 im Wohnzimmer zu blockieren... ;-D

Den PC möchten wir gerne wie bisher zuhause und gemeinsam aufrüsten.
Einen ausführlichen Bericht inklusive Fotos werden wir im Gegenzug gerne dafür erstellen.

Viele Grüße,

Daniel Romeleitis


----------



## MaxF (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Das Würde ich mir Wünsche:

Ausgetauscht werden soll diese Hardware:

Neu:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

(Alt)

Die SSD wäre für mich sehr gut da ich selber nur eine 1TB für alles habe(Eine mit 250 GB fürs OS ausgenommen da ja eh nix drauf kommt).
Die GPU wäre ebenfalls sehr schmackhaft da sich mit der 20er reihe sich doch ordentlich nochmal was getan hat und ich selber nur eine MSI 1070 Armor 8G


Mein PC besteht aus folgender Hardware:

Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 500D SE
Mainboard: B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC
RAM: 4x 8GB DDR4- Corsair Vengence mit 2999 Mhz
CPU- Kühler: Corsair H115i Pro
CPU: Ryzen 7 2700X
Netzteil: Corsair RM750i
Lüfter: 4x 120er corsair LL120 + 2x 140er von beQuiet
SSDs: 1x 250 GB      1x 1TB

Ausgetauscht wird demnächst da Board wegen Garantie wird aber das gleiche wieder eingesetzt

Vielen Dank fürs lesen echt cool das es sowas hier bei euch gibt wo man wircklich sinnvoll entscheiden kann was brauche ich was nicht

Mfg MaxF

Hier noch Bilder vom PC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zyroxwantshardware (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Als Erstie kann ich mir so nen Kram nicht leisten und würde gern mein System bisschen zukunftssicherer machen :p

Aktuelles System:
CPU: Ryzen 5 2600 @4.00GHz
RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200MHz
SSD: Samsung  860 EVO 500GB
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM Modular
HDD: 2000GB Seagate Barracuda
GPU: Sapphire RX 580 Nitro
Mainboard: MSI B450 TOMAHAWK
Gehäuse: NZXT H500
CPU Kühler: Cryorig H7 Quad Lumi
Gehäuselüfter: 2 x NZXT Standard lüfter

Upgrade:
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 55 (7 Punkte übrig)

Hoffentlich wird die Graka in Zukunft meinen Prozessor bisschen reizen


----------



## Joshua_So (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bewerbung Pimp my PC 2019

Zu meinem Aktuellen System:

Prozessor: I7 8700K (5GHZ übertaktet)
Mainboard: Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 5
Arbeitsspeicher: G-Skill PC4 25600 16Gb
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure power 10 500W
Festplatten: 2TB HDD, 960 PRO NVMe M.2 SSD, Corsair MP600, Kingston SV300S37A/120G
CPU Kühler: Dark Rock 3
Lüfter:2 X Purewings, 1 X Silentwing
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 230 T
Grafikkarte: Zotac Gtx 1070 AMP!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunsch-Aufrüstkit: 


Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

Mein System ist nach wie vor auf einem Sehr gutem Stand.
Nur stößt die Grafikkarte allmählig an ihre Grenzen, vorallem was WGHD Gaming angeht.
Die Pimp my PC aktion sehe ich daher als Super möglichkeit auf ein aktuelles Grafikkarten modell zu Upgraden. 
Mein Gehäuse ist ebenfalls etwas in die Jahre gekommen und ein Upgrade auf eines de Premium BeQuiet Gehäuse würde meinem PC ebenfalls sehr gut tun.

Zu mir:
Aktuell befinde ich mich noch in der Ausbildung, was ein knappes Budget für Hardware etc. zu folge und eine Grafikkarten Upgrade für mich aktuell unmöglich macht.
Beklagen kann ich mich jedoch bei meiner Aktuellen Hardware keines falls und ich Wünsche Jedem Teilnehmer Viel Glück!

Grüße
Joshua


----------



## realtime33 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Coole Aktion von euch, 
mein System ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber die 1070 kommt langsam auch an ihre Grenzen. Der Prozessor würde auch noch locker reichen, aber wenn man einmal anfängt.... 

Aktuelles System:

Mainboard: MSI Z270 Gaming M3
CPU: i7 7700k
Kühler: Corsair H100i v2
RAM: 32 GB G.Skill RipJaws V 3200
M.2 SSD: Samsung 960 EVO 250 GB
SSD: Samsung 960 250 GB
GPU: Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix GLH
Netzteil: Corsair CS550M
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Meshify S2 weiß

Upgrade-Kit:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich würde ich noch i9 9900K dazu packen und natürlich noch einen neues Netzteil (Corsair RM850x). Des Weiteren plane ich eine Custom Wasserkühlung zu installieren, daher auch lieber die Nvidia Karte, denn dafür gibt es auch den passenden Wasserblock.


----------



## Wazir98 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Pcgh,
ich würde auch gerne meinen Pc etwas aufrüsten bzw in meinen Fall eher nachrüsten. Ich habe mir vor zwei Monaten einen neuen Pc gebaut, bin aber noch nicht ganz zufrieden.
Mein armer Ryzen 3600 kratzt beim Spielen gerne mal an der 80 Grad Marke und taktet sich dann auch gerne mal runter. Deswegen spiele ich bereits seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken, einen Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 zu kaufen und weitere Gehäuselüfter.
Sollte sich mein Wunsch erfüllen, könnte ich zusammen mit dem neuem Board versuchen meinen Ryzen 3600 auf 4,4Ghz oder mehr zu takten.
Im nachhinein ist mir aufgefallen das ich noch genug Punkte für ein stärkeres Netzteil übrig hatte. Falls ich mir mal ne zweite 2070 super zulege wäre das Netzteil dann stark genug.

Meine Bisherige Konfiguration:

MSI 2070 super Gaming X Trio
Ryzen 5 3600
MSI B450 Gaming Plus
16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Phanteks Eclipse P600S Silent
Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB
550 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold
be quiet! Pure Rock


Wunschnachrüstkit:

Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)


Gruß 

Wazir98 alias Benedikt


----------



## Hatredcopter (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grüße

Ich schlendere schon seit 5 jahren mit meinen PC im Internet Herum, jetzt kommt bald Red Dead Redemption für PC, auf Cyberpunk 2077 freue ich mich auch schon sehr.

Leider sind meine Komponenten nicht mehr die besten, mein Monitor mit 2k auflösung fordert auch von meinen System in manchen Spielen mehr als mein PC kann.

Da wollte ich einfach die Gelegenheit nutzen und bei eurem Gewinnspiel mit zu machen.

Mein momentanes PC system besteht aus:

Windows 7 Professional
Motherboard: Msi Z87-G43
CPU: Intel i5-4670K 3.4 Ghz x4
GPU: Msi GeForce GTX 970
Kühler: be quiet! BK019 Dark Rock Pro 3
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Netzteil (550 Watt)
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define XL R2 Titanium, PC Gehäuse (Midi Tower)

Laufwerk: LG BD-RE BH10 ect.
 500 gb Samsung EVO 840
3TB  WD Festplatte 

Soundkarten: Asus Essence STX II
Asus Xonar DS

Ram: 4x Ballistix Sport 8GB Speicher DDR3

PCI: nateck Highspeed 7 Ports PCI-E zu USB 3.0 
und noch ein Lan Karte, 
weil der Lan stecker vom Mainboard nicht mehr funktioniert.

Wie ihr seht, sind teilweise teure Produkte und teiwleise billige produkte verbaut.
Ich hoffe ihr möchtet mir helfen, mein System aufzuwerten

Vorallem gehört mein Meinboard wirklich erneuert...

Folgende Produkte wünsche ich mir:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

So soviuel zu mir und meinen Wünschen 

Was ich mir noch selbst besorgen müsste, 
wäre das Windows 10 und einen Porzessor, zur RTX 2070 würde der Intel Core i5-9400F 2.9GHz ,denke ich, passen.

Ich hoffe, ich hab das Bild von meinen PC richtig angehängt


mfg
Poldi


----------



## TechMICHI (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, 

hier meine Idee wie ich meinen PC Aufrüsten möchte und ich finde es immer wieder aufs Neue cool das ihr so ne Aktion immer macht 😊

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

und das hab ich zurzeit verbaut

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600
RAM: 16 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 2666MHz weiß
Mainboard: MSI B350M Mortar Arctic
Gehäuse: EVGA DG-77 weiß
Netzteil: Corsair CX450M
CPU Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock LP
Lüfter: 3x Arctic F12 
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1060 Windforce OC  (Weiß Lackiert)
SSD 1: ADATA XPG SX8000 128GB
SSD 2: Kingston A400 480GB
HDD: Seagate BarraCuda Compute 1TB

Einen Link zu Geizhals wenn man die Teile genauer ansehen möchte: Mein PC Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MexXz (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bewerbung um einen Ausbildungsplatz als... Moment mal... 

Meinen jetzigen PC habe ich September 2017 als Komplettsystem bei CSL Computer gekauft,  da ich zu dieser Zeit noch nicht viel Ahnung vom PC bau+ Aktuelle Entwicklungen im Hardware Sektor hatte.

Wunschkomponenten:

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)


Derzeit verbaut:

SSD: Nicht vorhanden
Netzteil: CSL Computer gebranded 500W (Böller?)
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 mit Stock Kühler
Lüfter: 3x "Zeta Science" 120mm ( keinerlei Informationen zu diesen Lüftern gefunden, ein paar russische Shops haben sie gelistet)
Gehäuse: CSL Volcano ( sehr dünnes Blech, dadurch unangenehm laute Vibrationen; keine Staubfilter bis auf unter dem Netzteil)
Mainboard: ASUS Prime A320M-K ( CPU möchte ich Übertakten, damit ich sorgenlos das neue COD spielen kann, was mit derzeitigem Mainboard leider nicht möglich ist.)
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 2400 (+8Gb Crucial Ballistix Sport 2400 von mir nachträglich nachgerüstet, weil ich Probleme in Spielen wie Battlefield 1 und Forza Motorsport 7 hatte) übertaktet auf 2666 mhz
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1Tb
GPU: ASUS Expedition GTX 1060- OC 6Gb


Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und möchte mich auch bei der PCGH für dieses tolle Gewinnspiel bedanken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maqiican (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Wunschliste: 

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Derzeit verbaut:

Intel Core i5 8600k
Asus Prime Z370-A
Asus Strix GTX 970
2x 8GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16
2TB HDD
1 TB SSD
256GB SSD
BeQuiet PurePower L8 430W
Artic Freezer Xtreme Cooler (bald durch NZXT Kraken x62 ersetzt)
NZXT Lexa S

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Netzteil wird benötigt, da ich für die RTX 2080 dann mehr Power brauche
Gehäuse wird benötigt, um Sauber und Vernünftig zu verkabeln und das beQuiet deutlich schöner ist als mein jetziges
Grafikkarte wird vorallem für das kommende Cyberpunk 2077 benötigt
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Falls ich nicht gewinnen sollte würde es im Frühjahr dann das gewünschte Netzteil geben, das NZXT H700i als neues Gehäuse und die Nividia RTX 2060 Super als Grafikkarte


Die Hardware würde ich natürlich selbstverbauen


----------



## janS2811 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Gutes Aufrüsten allerseits

Meine aktuelle Hardware

Corsair : Carbide Series™ 88R MicroATX-Mid-Tower-Gehäuse
Mainboard : AMD B450 mATX-Gaming-Mainboard
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 BOX
Prozessor Kühler : EKL ALPENFÖHN BEN NEVIS
Arbeitsspeicher : 16GB DDR4-3200 CL16 G.SKILL RIPJAWS V DIMM KIT (SCHWARZ)
Grafikkarte : ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 960
Soundkarte: Onboard sound karte
Gaming Headset : Asus ROG Delta usb-c
Monitor : MSI Optix MAG241C 144hz
Netzteil : Thermaltake German Series Berlin 630W

Meine Wunschkomponenten

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 26 Punkte von 55 (29 Punkte übrig)


----------



## P_Sternahl (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

es freut mich sehr, dass es diese Aktion dieses Jahr wieder gibt!
Letztes Jahr habe ich sie leider verpasst, aber diesmal hoffe ich wieder auf meine Chance 

Nun zu meinem Setup:
CPU: Core i5 6600K
CPU-Kühler: bequiet! Pure Rock
Board: ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming Aura
Ram: 2x 8GB DDR4 RAM von Ballistix
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX 1060 6GB Strix OC
Netzteil: bequiet! Pure Power 10 500W
SSD: Samsung 750 Evo 250GB
HDD: 2TB von Toshiba
Gehäuse: Sharkoon DG-7000 Grün
Kühlung: 5x Sharkoon Lüfter
Monitor: Full-HD Monitor von Benq (Mit neuer Hardware rüste ich hier definitiv auf )

Und hier meine Wunschliste:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Warum habe ich es so gewählt?

Mit der Leistung meines Prozessors bin ich soweit noch ganz zufrieden, deshalb habe ich mich gegen ein neues Mainboard und für eine neue Grafikkarte entschieden. 
Dazu denke ich, dass man nie genug RAM haben kann, weshalb ich die 16GB gewählt habe.
Des Weiteren bin ich (wie man vielleicht auch schon an meinem Setup erkennt) überzeugt von bequiet! und liebäugle schon lange, mein Setup in so ein Gehäuse umziehen zu lassen.
Bei der SSD ist es wie beim RAM- man kann nicht zu viel haben . Meine Spiele HDD ist nun leider auch fast voll und da schadet es nicht, etwas mehr Speicher nachzurüsten, zumal ich mich über kürzere Ladezeiten in so manchem Spiel sicher auch freuen würde, wenn es auf einer SSD installiert ist.
Da ich ein Fan von RGB-Beleuchtung bin, würde ich sicher ein paar "lichttechnische Optimierungen" am neuen Setup vornehmen .

Ich bin sehr gespannt, welche Setups von der Redaktion ausgewählt werden und wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## Soli (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bewerbe mich dieses Jahr auch wieder hier.


Das ist meine Zusammenstellung:

SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)


Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)



Meine derzeitigen Komponenten:


AMD Ryzen 7 3700x
MSI MPG X570 Gaming EDGE WIFI
32GB G.Skill SniperX Digital Camouflage DDR4-3600 DIMM
Gainward NVidia GeForce GTX1070 8GB Phoenix Golden Sample
Corsair Force MP510 960 GB NVMe PCIe Gen3 x4 M.2-SSD
Samsung MZ-75E500B/EU 850 EVO interne SSD 500GB
Lepa B750-MA Power Supply 750 Watt
Creative Sound Blaster Z
Acer XF270HUA 69 cm (27 Zoll) WQHD 144hz
iiyama ProLite XUB2790HS-B1 68,6cm (27 Zoll) FullHD 75Hz




Kürzlich habe ich erst von einem i7 2700k zu dem neuen Ryzen 3700x gewechselt. Die 1070 hatte sich bis dahin gelangweilt, nun schnauft sie aber aus dem letzten Loch und ich möchte das alte Verhältnis zwischen GPU und CPU wieder herstellen. Dann langweilt sich wieder eher die GPU, kann aber zur not die Details höher schrauben.
Mein Netzteil wird es leider auch nicht mehr so lange machen. Der Lüfter rattert doch schon verdächtig laut.
Dazu kommt dann noch eine SSD, denn Festplattenplatz kann man nie genug haben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg
Soli


----------



## Markus234234 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Pimp my PC 2019 Bewerbung

Wunschliste:
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Derzeitiges System:
Ryzen 5 1600x
MSI Radeon RX 580
MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon
Crucial MX 300 528Gb
Samsung 860 evo 1Tb
5x Be quiet Pure Wings 2
Corsair Gehäuse Carbide Series Air 540 ATX Schwarz
All in one Wasserkühlung Hydro Series H100i
16gb Gskill DDR4 3200 Ram
Be quiet PURE POWER 11 600W CM

Hallo liebe Pc Games Hardware,

mein jetziges System ist eigentlich noch recht gut und aktuell, nur meine Grafikkarte kommt mittlerweile
oft an ihre Grenzen und mein Speicher könnte ebenfalls etwas mehr sein, wenn man sich so viele Spiele von Epic Games herunterlädt.
Außerdem könnte das Netzteil etwas stärker sein, zumindest wenn man eine RTX 2080 dran betreiben will und ein besseres Kabelmanagement hinkriegen will.
Danke euch für so eine coole Aktion.
LG


----------



## Rajalolxd (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Wunschliste:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuellen Komponenten:

Ryzen 5 2400G
RX 570 8G Sapphire Pulse
MSI B450 Tomahawk
Fractal Design Focus G
be Quiet! Pure Power 10 500w
G.Skill Ripjaws V 3466MHz 2x4GB
120GB SK Hynix Canvas SL308
2x500GB HDD
Thermalright ARO-M14

Nicht wundern dass ich das Tomahawk Max genommen habe, weil Tomahawk auf Tomahawk Max würde sich ja gar nicht lohnen, der USB 3.0 Stecker ist defekt deshalb
Würde dann die ausgetauschten Komponenten verkaufen und dann einen Ryzen 5 3600 kaufen


----------



## pesage (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Akutelle Komponenten:

Mainboard: Gigabyte Z390 Gaming X 
CPU: Intel Core i5-9600k 
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2060 Aorus Super
Arbeitsspeicher: Vengeance 2x16GB 2666Mhz 
Festplatte: M.2 SSD 480GB
Netzteil: CoolerMaster 650W
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 200R
CPU Lüfter: Be Quiet! Dark Rok 4

Gewünschte Komponenten:
MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 55 (14 Punkte übrig)


----------



## MrBlingBling (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktuelles System:

Prozessor: I7 4790K (4,5GHZ übertaktet) (geköpft + Flüssigmetall)
Mainboard: AsusMaximus Ranger VII
Arbeitsspeicher: G-Skill Trident X  2x8GB DDR3-2400
Netzteil: Seasonic Focus Plus 550W Platinum
Festplatte: 1TB SSD WD Blue
CPU Kühler: Thermalright Macho
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Meshifiy C
Grafikkarte: Geforce 970GTX Gaming 4G von MSI 


Wunsch-Aufrüstkit: 

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Den passenden Ryzen 5 3600 würde ich mir dazu selbst kaufen. Und natürlich alles selbst aufrüsten.
Würde gerne in WQHD zocken.


----------



## VenoXj1 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rÃ¼stet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team. 

Ich würde mich auch gerne für diese Aktion mit meinem System bewerben. Gekauft wurde dieser PC vor ca. 4 Jahren und eine kleine Geschichte gibt es auch. Als ich über Silvester zu Besuch bei einem Freund gewesen bin, hat sich bei der Fahrt dorthin, wohl die HDD ein paar Macken eingefangen und der Rechner konnte nicht mehr booten. Die Festplatte wurde zum Test extern an einen PC meiner Freunde angeschlossen und auch mit CrystalDiskInfo ausgelesen. Das Ergebnis war nicht so schön anzusehen. Die Festplatte war komplett im Eimer und demnach auch das PC-Erlebnis am Silvester. Als Kurzschlussreaktion hatte ich mir dann vor Ort über einen Online-Shop einen komplett neuen Rechner zusammengestellt, welcher, wie schon beschrieben, nun ca. 4 Jahre alt ist, den ich aber über die Jahre mit neuen Komponenten versehen habe. Es war ein ziemliches Debakel an Silvester nicht mit den Freunden zocken zu können, aber so passieren die Dingen eben und daraufhin stand auch ein besserer Rechner wieder bei mir Zuhause, was ja auch nicht ganz verkehrt war. Den Rechner habe ich dann auch selbst zusammengebaut, was mein erster alleiniger Zusammenbau eines PC's war und auch gut zwei Tage gedauert hat, da ich einfach absolut nichts verkehrt machen wollte und das hat auch so ganz gut geklappt, obwohl ich nicht wirklich den Plan hatte. 

Daher freue ich mich über eure Aktion ziemlich, da genau die Komponenten, nach denen ich schon seit Ewigkeiten Ausschau halte, zur Verfügung stehen. Mein System werde ich nun unten mal auflisten.

CPU: i7-6700k stock 4,2ghz
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken mit 2 NB-eLoop B12 120mm Lüfter
Board: MSI Z170A XPower Gaming Titanium Edition
Ram: 16GB Dual Kit G.Skill 3200mhz
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming
HDD: Western Digital Black 2TB
SSD: M.2 Samsung 970 Evo 250GB 
SSD: M.2 Samsung 960 Pro 512GB 
Soundkarte: Asus Stri​x Raid DLX
Case: Be quiet! Dark Base 900 Pro
PSU: Be quiet! Dark Power Pro 750W + Kabel von CableMod

Der PC hat bisher immer gute Dienste geleistet und ich war auch immer froh diesen zu besitzen. Doch nun wird es langsam Zeit diesen PC zu erweitern, da eben die gewünschte Rechenleistung nicht mehr ausreicht um alle Spiele auf maximalen Details zu spielen. Daher hoffe ich, dass ich Glück habe und bei diesem Gewinnspiel das Erlebnis wieder aufleben lassen kann.

Die Komponenten die ich mir wünschen würde wären:
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Es geht alles genau auf. Ich sitze momentan an meiner Grenze was Festplattenspeicher angeht und demnach, würde eine SSD, die zum Einsatz für Spiele kommt, einfach perfekt sein. Die Größe stimmt und die Geschwindigkeit eben auch!
Auch ist der Airflow bei geschlossener Klappe vorne nicht gerade ideal, daher hatte ich schon länger neue Lüfter in Betracht gezogen, was ebenfalls ideal passen würde und welche hoffentlich ein wenig Abhilfe verschaffen.
Und zu guter Letzt eben die Grafikkarte. Die 980Ti ist für heutige Verhältnisse keineswegs eine langsame Karte, sie spielt noch im Mittelsegment, was aber bei einem 144hz Panel nicht zu den besten Framerates beiträgt. Auch für zukünftige Titel wird wohl ein bisschen Leistung fehlen, um diese in ihrer grafischen Pracht zu genießen, daher das Upgrade auf die 2080 Super. Ich denke, dass die Karte mir einen sehr großen Boost an Performance gibt und man damit wesentlich mehr Spaß haben kann!

Ja, was soll ich nun noch sagen? Erst einmal vielen lieben Dank an das PCGH-Team, die Ihren Usern solch eine Möglichkeit bieten und das auch noch in solch einer Freiheit, absolut top! Wie schon erzählt hat der Rechner eben eine Geschichte, auch wenn sie nicht gerade die Schönste ist, ist es eine Geschichte  und daher wäre es schön diese Geschichte hiermit zu erweitern. In diesem Sinne, noch einmal vielen lieben Dank und allen anderen hier viel Glück!

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

PS: Ich weiß nicht wirklich wie ich das Bild in meinem Beitrag anhänge, daher habe ich das Bild mal auf einer Platform hochgeladen, hoffentlich ist das nicht all zu Schlimm.


----------



## AllSparkII (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
hier meine Bewerbung zum 4. Jahr in Folge. Nächstes Jahr zu der Zeit stelle ich uns ein Bier kalt ^^ 

Mein Name ist Luca, ich bin Student im 5. Semester und mein aktueller PC hat folgende Daten:

Intel I5 3570K @3,6 GHZ
8GB DDR3 Ram
Samsung 500 GB SSD und ein Paar alte Festplatten als Massenspeicher
Nividia GTX 780

Zu meinen Schulzeiten noch Vollblut-Gamingmaschiene, heutzutage eher lahmes Entlein. Wegen des Studiums und dem genialen Deutschen Breitbandausbaus komme ich leider nicht mehr zum zocken. Das ausgesuchte Update soll also die allgemeine Nutzbarkeit meines Desktops wiederherstellen, erneut in guter Grafik spielen können wäre ein "nice to have". Mein Surface Laptop ackert sich leider an den zugegebenermaßen etwas übergroßen Datensätzen, die ich alltäglich so auswerten soll, auch regelmäßig tot. Der Tower ist im aktuellen Zustand nur kaum schneller. Es wäre also super endlich nochmal richtig Power zu haben!

Meine Konfiguration wäre:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Einen passenden Ryzen  5 2./3. Generation würde ich mir bei Gewinn dann dazukaufen. Das müsste schließlich gefeiert werden^^ Jedenfalls würde ich alles dafür tun, damit meine Klinkenstecker im I.O. wieder ein Signal durchgeben würden und mein PC bei dem Start einer Auswertung nicht mehr wie ein startender Düsenjet klingen würde. 

Vielen Dank für die tolle Chance jedes Jahr, die Hoffnung ist schon Gewinn genug. Immerhin habe ich den Innenraum seit 2 Jahen nicht mehr gesäubert weil ich hoffe zu gewinnen UND es leider kein großer Verlust mehr wäre den Tower zu verlieren xD
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Luca


----------



## Matthaeus_Martinus (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH, 

Ich schaue schon seit Jahren eure YouTube Videos und habe in 2011 und zuletzt 2017 PCs jeweils eure Ratschläge mit in meine Überlegungen einfließen lassen.  Vielen Dank dafür.   Kürzlich habe ich mir außerdem einen 1440p Monitor von HP geleistet, der meine bisherige Grafikkarte desöfteren bei Spielen an den Rand ihres Leistungsvermögens bringt, weshalb ich mich gerne an diesem tollen Gewinnspiel beteiligen möchte.

Ob ich gewinne oder nicht, die Komponenten-Wahl in Kombination mit dem Punktesystem hat auf jeden Fall eine Menge Spaß gemacht.

Am Ende des Tages würde ich von den 2x8GB Ramriegeln, der M2 SSD für den freien M2-Slot, dem aktuelleren Mainboard Chipsatz, dem CPU-Kühler statt AMD's Boxed-Kühler meines Ryzen 5 1600, den leisen BeQuiet Silent Wings 3 - Lüftern und einer leistungsstarken Grafikkarte am meisten profitieren. Dann liefe alles doch deutlich leiser, flüssiger und komfortabler in meinem Alltag, da ich leider einige China-LED-Lüfter verbaut habe (schrecklicher Fehlkauf), meine ursprüngliche SATA-SSD mit 250GB zu klein proportioniert war, Ryzen zusätzlichen schnellen Ram sicherlich gebrauchen kann und mein Boxedlüfter bei einer übertakteten CPU doch einiges an Krach verursacht. Am wichtigsten aber wäre die MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X, welche die Frames in 1440p nur so sprudeln lassen würde, während meine im Crypto-Wahnsinn  teuer erworbene 1060 6GB mittlerweile eher nur stottert oder auf deutlich reduzierten Einstellungen arbeitet.

Pimp Matthaeus_Martinus PC 2019:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 55 


Ausgangssystem:

Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 1060 OC - 6GB GDDR5 RAM
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 1600
Prozessor-Kühler: Boxed Kühler
Mainboard: ASUS Prime B350 Plus
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
SSD: 250GB Crucial MX500 2.5" Sata
Netzteil: 600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 10 80+ Silber
HDD: 2TB Toshiba


Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer. Ist auf jeden Fall ne feine Aktion.

Lg,

Matthaeus_Martinus:


----------



## Jannis_G (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,

vor drei Jahren habe ich mir meinen ersten eigenen PC zusammengebaut, mittlerweile habe ich aber von einem Full HD 60hz Monitor auf einen WQHD 144hz Monitor aufgerüstet und die Hardware stößt dabei einfach an ihre Grenzen. Auch hätte ich lieber ein System, welches keine HDD mehr beinhaltet. 
Mit be quiet Komponenten kann ich leider nicht aufrüsten, aus dem einfachen Grund, dass ich hier schon vollständig ausgestattet bin xD
Falls ich gewinnen sollte, wäre es aber trotzdem nett, wenn ihr be quiet darum bitten könntet, mir eine am4 Halterung für den Dark Rock Pro 3 bereitzustellen.

Momentan habe ich verbaut:

GPU: MSI rx 480 8gb Gaming X
CPU: i5 6600k @ 4,5ghz
RAM: 16gb DDR4
Mainboard: ASRock Z170 Gaming K4
Speicher: 250gb SSD + 1tb HDD
PSU: be quiet! Straight Power 10 600 Watt CM
Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Gehäuse: be quiet! Bark Base Pro 900

Meine Aufrüstpunkte würde ich wie folgend verteilen:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Des weiteren würde ich logischerweise noch eine CPU zum Aufrüsten kaufen, vermutlich einen Ryzen 3600.
Falls ich das Glück habe zu gewinnen, würde ich gerne meinen PC selber aufrüsten.

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!


----------



## Innovation (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Nach nun fast 6 Jahren (außer die GraKa) könnte mein PC schon ein Upgrade gebrauchen. Die CPU kommt gelegentlich bei Spielen schon an ihre Grenzen.

Die aktuelle Konfiguration meines PCs:

CPU: Intel i7 4790K
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H100x
Board: Asus Maximus VII Hero
Ram: Corsair Vengeance 2x8 GB DDR3-2666 CL11
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Aorus 1080 ti Xtreme Edition
Netzteil: bequiet! Dark Power Pro 10 80+ Gold
SSD: Samsung 860 Pro 512 GB
HDD: Seagate 2 TB
Gehäuse: be quiet! silent base 800

Meine Wunschliste:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich würde ich noch einen Ryzen 3900x kaufen, der super zu dem X570 Ace passen würde. Außerdem würde ich die 4x8GB Ram noch versuchen zu übertakten auf 3600MHz CL16.
Das Gehäuse ist ein nötiges Upgrade, da ich das Gefühl habe, das mein aktuelles Gehäuse keinen Airflow hat. Die Lüfter würden den schon guten Airflow des Dark Base noch verbessern. 
Des Weiteren habe ich das Gefühl, das meine AIO kaputt ist, da meine CPU durchgehend bei 87 °C in Spielen ist, was ich doch für bedenklich halte.
Das 850W Netzteil wäre dann bei den Komponenten auch angesagt.


Der Einbau erfolgt durch mich 

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen und viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!


----------



## Aer0 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag, Danke erstmal für die Aufrüstaktion, mega cool von euch!

Mein PC besteht aktuell aus folgenden Komponenten:

Intel i5 2500k @ 4,5Ghz
Radeon R9 290
8GB Ram
Samsung 830 256GB SSD
2 TB HDD als Datengrab

Nun ist es so, dass ich gerne Grafikeinstellungen runterstelle damit ich wenigstens flüssig spielen kann, manchmal geht mein PC jedoch unter die 60 Fps Marke, weswegen mein PC ein Upgrade vertragen könnte.

Der alte Sandy Bridge Prozessor ist schon auf 4,5Ghz übertaktet, mehr will er mit 1,4V nicht laufen und somit neigt sich seine Zeit langsam dem Ende. 8GB Ram sind auch mittlerweile das untere Ende bei Gaming PCs und ein upgraden des Rams lohnt sich vermutlich nicht.

Deswegen würde ich das MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC Mainboard in Verbindung mit dem Ballistix Sport LT 4x 8GB verbauen und zusätzlich einen Intel i7 9700k oder i9 9900k dazu kaufen, jetzt gerade gibt es überraschenderweise nur ca 30€ Preisunterschied, wenn das so bleibt wäre es mir tatsächlich der 9900k wert.
 Mit 8 Kernen und somit einer Verdopplung zur bisherigen CPU sehe ich eine hohe Zukunftstauglichkeit und übertakten würde ich ebenfalls.

Meine R9 290 würde ich durch die MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X ersetzen, was wohl vorallem daran liegt, dass ich AMD bevorzuge, aber ich denke die Wahl zwischen RTX 2070 und RX 5700 XT ist mehr oder weniger Geschmackssache, haupte die Grafikkarte bietet ordentlich Leistung um sie in Zukunft lange nutzen zu können.


Zu den weiteren Teilen, da habe ich mich für die Crucial P1 500GB SSD entschieden, da ich bisher nur eine uralte 256GB SSD Der Samsung 830er Serie nutze und gerne mal eine NVMe SSD verbauen würde.

Die Lüfter würde ich an meine bisherige 120er Kompaktwasserkühlung montieren und den dritten Lüfter aufheben und in Zukunft, je nach Kühlleistung, am übertakteten i9 9900k eine 360er Wasserkühlung verbauen.
Mein großes Coolermaster HAF X Gehäuse sollte noch lange halten, hat immerhin USB3 an der Front, sodass ich mich gegen ein neues Gehäuse entschieden habe.

Mein OCZ Einsteiger Netzteil erfüllt zwar seinen Job, würde dieses von 80Plus Bronze gerne auf Gold upgraden, soviel wie ich Zocke ist die Stromersparnis und somit auch die Umwelt nicht zu vernachlässigen.

Das Verbauen der Komponenten würde ich dabei selbst erledigen aber natürlich schön dokumentieren.
Ich hoffe die Aufrüstung mit eurer Hilfe machen zu können, zum Ende nochmal die Auflistung der Komponenten vom Artikel und dann natürlich noch ein Bild meines PCs:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120mm) (3 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerlious (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

Nun möchte ich auch mal mein Glück probieren bei Pimp my PC 2019 mit zu machen. 


Meine aktuelle Hardware sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Soprano
Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart SE 730W
Mainboard: ASRock 990FX Extreme 3
CPU: AMD FX(tm)-6300
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Katana
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 750ti 
RAM: G.Skill 2x 8GB
SSD: 500GB Samsung 840 EVO
HDD: Toshiba 1TB

Leider ist mir vor kurzen das Netzteil kaputt gegangen weshalb ich mir ein uralt Netzteil als Ersatz eingebaut habe... da kommt das Gewinnspiel zum richtigen Zeitpunkt 

Meine Wunschkomponenten sehen folgendermaßen aus:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich mir selber dann noch einen Amd Ryzen 5 2600 kaufen.
So gesehen ein rundum Upgrade.

Ich wünsche allen viel erfolg.


----------



## Dark-Yoda (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Die folgenden Komponenten würde ich gerne gewinnen:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)  
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)



Der Einbau würde durch mich selber erfolgen und die Lüfter bitte in 120mm Ausführung.

mein aktuelles System :
CPU Ryzen 5 1500x
Motherboard/Mainboard: msi x370 Gaming Pro Carbon 
Ram: 3x F4-2400C15-8GNT
Grafikkarte: RX560 2gb
Netzteil: Bequiet Pure Power 10 400Watt
systemplatte: ssd micron 250GB
zusatzplatten:
  ssd: Gigabyte 500Gb
  Hdd: Seagate BarraCuda 1TB
Gehäuse: AeroCool Aero-500 

die teile, wo bei mir rausfliegen werden in ein zweit pc investiert der dann meiner mutter gehört.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Stefan B.


----------



## dikker1978 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo ich nehme hier das erste mal teil und hoffe das ich Glück hab.

Erst ein mal zu meinem PC

Mainboard :
ASRock X370 Killer SLI AM4
CPU:
AMD Ryzen 1600 mit Wraith Prism Kühler
Speicher:
Crucial 2400 Mhz DDR4  2mal 8GB
Grafikkarte:
ASUS ROG Strix Geforce GTX 1060 Advanced 6GB
SSD:
Samsung  970 EVO 256 GB
HDD:
Toshiba  2TB
Netzteil:
BQuiet PurePower 500 Watt Bronce
Gehäuse:
AZZA Onyx 260x RGB


Und jetzt das was ich mir Ausgesucht habe:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Wenn ich das Glück habe hier zu Gewinnen würde ich die teile gerne Selber 
ein/zusammen Bauen.
Und des weiteren Würde Ich meine Grafikkarte der PCGH Spenden,Ihr könnt damit machen
was ihr wollt,vieleicht gebt ihr sie jemand der sie besser brauchen kann als ich.
Die 1060 von mir hat noch 22 monate Garantie und die OVP ist auch noch dabei.
Würde mich Freuen zu Gewinnen,und drücke allen anderen Teilnehmern die Daumen
MFG. O.F.


----------



## Hoerli1337 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Frisch ein neuen Rechner gebaut, läuft und hat ordentlich Leistung.

Daher fällt meine Entscheidung heute so aus:
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)



Für alle Neugirigen hier die Spec-Liste:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6 Gunmetal
Board: ASUS ROG Strix X570-E Gaming
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
CPU-Kühler: Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos NEXT mit VISION AM4
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws V
GPU: Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT 8G
GPU-Kühler: EK Water Blocks Quantum Line EK-Vector Radeon RX 5700 +XT RGB + Backplate
M2.SSD 1: Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus (500GB)
M2.SSD 2: Toshiba OCZ RD400 (512GB)
Daten-SSDs: 4x Micron (1TB)
Netzwerk: Edimax EN-9320TX-E
Netzteil: Corsair RMx Series RM750x

Radiator vorne: EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream PE 360
Radiator oben: Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 360mm
Lüfter: Noctua NF-F12 PWM
Pumpe: EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM
Fittings: EK Water Blocks EK-ACF Fitting 1/4″ auf 13/10mm
Schlauch: Alphacool AlphaTube HF, 13/10mm
Wärmeleitpaste: Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste
Wasser: Alphacool Ultra Pure Water


----------



## Aitzi2811 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo ich würde gerne dieses Bundle gewinnen. Finde diese Aktion übrigens mega cool. Viel besser als andere Gewinnspiele.

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein derzeitiges System besteht aus:

Ryzen 1600
MSI X470 PRO Mainboard
GTX 1080 G1 Gigabyte
16GB DDR4 2666 RAM
Cryorig H7 Quad Lumi
2x Cruxial 500GB SSD
bequiet Pure Power 10 600 Watt 
bequiet Pure Base 500

Grafikkarte würde ich austauschen um RDR2 auf vollen Einstellungen zu zocken. Der Cryorig Lüfter ist unter Last ein bisschen zu laut und das Mainboard hat nicht so gute Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten, aber das ist jammern auf hohem Niveau!

Viel Glück an alle und hoffentlich staubt man was ab! 
LG Florian


----------



## PittStone (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1660 Ti Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 55 (12 Punkte übrig)

Momentag verbaut:

Netzteil:  Corsair 500Watt
Kühler:   Cooler Master Tower Kühler
CPU:    Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 @ 3.00GHz
RAM:   8.00GB Dual Kanal DDR3 
Motherboard:  ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5G41T-M LX (LGA775)
Grafik:  2047 MBNVIDIA GeForce GTX 950 (NVIDIA)
Speicher1: 232GB Samsung SSD 860 EVO 250GB ATA Device (SSD)
Speicher2: 9314GB Seagate ST10000VN0004-1ZD101 ATA Device (SATA)
Audio:     ASUS Xonar DX Audio Device

Zum Aufrüsten selbst würde ich noch eine Intel CPU der Neunten Generation dazukaufen.


----------



## Computo8 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen, 

sehr freuen würde ich mich über folgende Komponenten aus dem Gewinnspiel, um mein mittlerweile doch ziemlich in die Jahre gekommenes System kernzusanieren:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 22 Punkte von 55 (33 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell sieht mein System wie folgt aus:

Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower
Gehäuselüfter: 1x Silent Wings 3 120mm hinten, 1x Pure Wings 2, 1x BitFenix Spectre/jeweils 120mm vorne
CPU: Intel i7 2600 non k Version.
CPU Kühler: Intel Stock Cooler. 
Mainboard: Asus P8H77-M
GPU: Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Core
RAM: 4x 4GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3
Laufwerke: 2x Samsung Super-WriteMaster SH-S223
Massenspeicher: 1x Crucial MX500 (250GB), 1x Crucial MX500 (500GB)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 530 Watt


Mit den neuen Teilen würde ich nach einer gründlichen Gehäusereinigung in Eigenbau mein Intel 1155 Board durch das AMD AM4 Board ersetzen. Das MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi mit dem Ballistix Sport LT RAM ausstatten und einen selbst erworbenen Ryzen 5 3600 samt dem ausgewählten Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 Kühler auf dem Board verwenden. Das Ganze würde vom Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt Netzteil abgerundet werden, da das aktuelle L8 im System altersbedingt ausgetauscht werden sollte. Mein Gehäuse mit den zusätzlich nachgerüsteten Lüftern würde ich behalten und als Ausgangspunkt für das neue System nutzen. Die aktuelle Grafikkarte (GTX 970) reicht mir in Spielen ebenfalls noch völlig aus, da ich meist ältere Titel spiele und generell nur in full hd. Alles in Allem würde ich mich wahnsinnig über das tolle MSI AM4 Mainboard samt RAM, CPU-Kühler und neuem Netzteil freuen. Natürlich auch auf den Eigenbau an sich, um im Anschluss mit dieser Plattform, untergebracht im lieb gewonnen Gehäuse, optimal für die Zukunft aufgestellt zu sein. (Man verzeihe mir das "kreative Kabelmanagement" und den etwas angestaubten Boden im Bildanhang.) 

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit, ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und Freude am Teilnehmen!


----------



## h_heckmann (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hier meine aktuelle Konfiguration der PC stammt aus Ende 2016:

CPU: Intel Core I5 6400
CPU-Kühler: Intel Boxed Kühler
Board: Msi H110m Pro VD
Ram: 2x 8 GB DDR4-2133 CL15 G.Skill Value
Grafikkarte: Sapphire RX 480 Nitro OC 4GB
Netzteil: CoolerMaster B500
SSD: 120GB Silicon Power Slim
HDD: 1 TB Seagate Desktop 
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VG-W Rot
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NSD1

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meine Wunschliste : 

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte) 
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte) 
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte) 
Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte) 
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 55 (7 Punkte übrig)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Der Einbau würde selbstverständlich durch mich selbst erfolgen

Ich schneide gerne mal kleinere Clips bzw. auch Aufnahmen aus dem Urlaub und ähnliches mit Adobe Premier Pro zusammen, weshalb ich schon etwas länger überlege den Prozessor aufzurüsten. Dementsprechend wäre das neue Mainboard eine gute Grundlage. Die M.2 SSD würde den ganzen Vorgang noch etwas beschleunigen was immer ganz gut ist. Zusätzlich stört es mich schon ziemlich, dass ich bei meinen momentanen Lieblingsspielen Assassins Creed Odyssey/Origins ständig ins CPU-Limit laufe, durch die Pimp my PC Aktion wäre das Problem fast gelöst und ich müsste mir nur noch einen passenden Prozessor kaufen. Passend dazu würde ich neuen Arbeitsspeicher verbauen, da Ryzen von schnellerem RAM durchaus profitieren kann, ganz zu schweigen von Schnittprogrammen generell, schöner Nebeneffekt die neue Module sind nicht nur schneller sondern sehen auch noch besser aus. Ein neues Netzteil wäre dahingehend genial, da mein PC mit Sicherheit keine Augenweide ist, damals legte ich Wert auf Leistung (CPU/GPU) und alles andere musste hinten anstehen, was die Wahl des Gehäuses wohl erklärt, ein Netzteil mit CM würde die Optik auf einen Schlag deutlich steigern. Prinzipiell leistet mein Gehäuse zwar ordentliche Dienste jedoch ist die Lautstärke durch das dünne Blech und die Optik -LEDs und auffallende Optik sind nicht mehr meins- nicht gerade ideal. Das Gehäuse würde die Geräuschkulisse meines PCs deutlich verbessern und würde es mir endlich ermöglichen ein richtiges Kabelmanagement anzuwenden, da momentan der Platz hinter dem Mainboard stark begrenzt ist. Der CPU-Kühler von BeQuiet! wäre da noch das i Tüpfelchen obendrauf. Die Grafikkarte wäre dahingehend praktisch, da ich vor kurzem recht günstig ein WQHD-Monitor erstanden habe und seitdem die 4GB VRAM der RX 480 doch etwas knapp werden.

Die Teile der Pimp my PC2019 Aktion würden mit einem AMD Ryzen Prozessor (den ich dazu kaufen würde) meinen "Workflow" deutlich verkürzen/entspannen und ich könnte meine Games wieder so genießen wie es auch sein sollte. Als Student ist es nicht so leicht zu sagen ich gebe einfach mal so einen Haufen an Geld für einen PC aus.

Ich wünsche allen teilnehmenden viel Glück und hoffentlich kommen einige coole PC-Setups auf uns zu!


----------



## moddragon9 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Diese Komponenten würde ich gern Gewinnen, da Mein PC mittlerweile echt zu warm wird und ich gern etwas mehr Grafikleistung hätte.
Ne RX 480 ist halt bei neueren Spielen grenz wertig 

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## rogmm (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Würde gerne mein Pc mit den Komponenten aufrüsten: 

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Damit sollte alles wieder super Laufen 

Einbauen würde ich gerne selber da ich es kann und es mir Super viel Spaß macht

Mein Pc:
MSI gaming m7 Z270 Mainboard
I7 7700K 
16 GB RAM
Asus strix rx 590
Netzteil: China Böller mit 750 Watt macht aber auch schon Faxen

und ganz viel RGB 


FEEDBACK: 
Falls ich gewinne gibt es auf jeden Fall eine Rückmeldung    

 ANBEI noch ein Foto (Pc)

Herzlichen Danke für diese Chance

MFG
rogmm


----------



## Clinique (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

So, bin noch nicht fertig mit Bildern und aktueller Config aber mach ich nachher fertig.


----------



## Der-Danny (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, 

hier meine aktuellen Komponenten:

CPU, MB, RAM und Kühler: Ryzen 3700X, AsRock X570 Extreme4, 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT V2, DarkRock Pro 4
Speicher: 120GB SSD, 500GB SSD MP510, 1TB HDD
GraKa: Vega 64 von ASUS ROG Edition
Lüfter, Sonstiges: 5x Arctic P12 PWM Weiss, 3x Phanteks Halos
Netzteil: RM850i von Corsair
Gehäuse: Cosair Crystal 570X Mirror Edition

nun kommt das Wunschkomponenten 


SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde die Komponenten selbst austauschen.


----------



## Rabenschatten (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schönen guten Abend,

Meine Konfigurations-Auswahl: 

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mit den oben ausgewählten Teilen den zukünftigen Gaming-PC meiner Freundin aufrüsten. Bisher hat Sie einen uralten Office-PC, welcher regelmäßig unsere Sicherungen schießt.
Da wir beide Studierende sind, wäre das natürlich eine wirklich tolle Möglichkeit, um endlich auch miteinander spielen zu können.
Gehäuse hierfür habe ich bereits besorgt und würde noch einen Ryzen 5 3600x selbst kaufen.
Momentan ist eine uralte Intel Singlecore CPU auf ein DDR3-Brett montiert, ebenso 2GB Ram. Bestromt wird das "System" von einem wenig vertrauenswürdigen 450Watt Low-Budget Netzteil.
Eine Festplatte ist bisher noch nicht verbaut und auch die Lüfter taugen nicht besonders viel.

Ich würde mich wahnsinnig freuen, würden wir ausgewählt werden. Den Zusammenbau würde ich selber übernehmen.


----------



## Hitman_33 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Endlich ist es wieder soweit!
Obwohl ich vor kurzem selbst Hand an meinen PC gelegt habe und die eine oder andere Komponente gewechselt oder ergänzt habe habe ich auch dieses Jahr einige interessante Teile entdecken können, die meinen PC noch ein gutes Stück pimpen könnten. 
Letzten Herbst habe ich mir nach dem damaligen aktuellen Einkaufsführer den Viewsonic XG2703-GS besorgt, der mit seinen 165Hz auf 2560x1440 meine Grafikkarte ganz schön ins schwitzen bringt. Nachdem ich vor kurzem meinen alten i5 4590 gegen einen r5 2600X getauscht habe läuft meine GTX 1070 auch stehts am Anschlag, wenn wieder ein Spiel mehr als 60 FPS braucht.

Daher würde ich gerne upgraden:


Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein bisheriger PC:

Ryzen 5 2600X
auf einem ASUS Prime-X470-Pro
mit 32GB Crucial Ballistix Sports @3000MHz
und dem Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4
Dazu die Gainward GTX 1070 GS
befeuert von dem Be Quiet Straight Power 450W
im schicken Fractal Design Arc Midi R2
Bisher nur mit den drei mitgelieferten Gehäuselüftern
Festplatten: 1x 240GB Crucial SSD, 1x 525GB Crucial SSD, 1x 2TB Crucial SSD, 1x 1TB WD blue, 1x 2TB WD blue
...und ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk.

Nun zu dem warum:
Das älteste in meinem Pc neben den Festplatten ist wahrscheinlich das Netzteil. Dieses reichte bis jetzt immer aus, jedoch bekomme ich bei der 2080 Super Bedenken und gehe dann direkt in die Vollen, um auch für die Zukunft gewappnet zu sein. Meine drei Gehäuselüfter tun ihren Dienst bisher sehr gut, aber unter Last kann man sie dennoch hören, was ich von meinem CPU Kühler nicht behaupten kann (und die Silent Wings dort sind wahrscheinlich die gleichen wie die im Lüfterset oder sehr ähnlich).  Die 2080 Super ist wahrscheinlich selbsterklärend, trotzdem: Meine 1070 ist zwar alles andere als schlecht, doch bewegt sie sich nurnoch auf 1660TI Niveau und die sieht wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr die Rücklichter der 2080 Super. Außerdem möchte ich auch mal sehen was dieses ominöse Raytracing tatsächlich auf meinen Bildschirm zaubern kann. Dazu würde ich gerne mal die neusten Triple-A Titel mit leckeren 165 FPS genießen können und sehen was mein Monitor alles leisten kann. Bisher hat der sich eher gelangweilt, wenn nicht gerade Counter Strike lief. Die Länge der 2080 Super sollte kein Problem darstellen, da selbst meine 1070 noch gute 10cm zur Gehäusefront Platz hat.
Mein Gehäuse leistet bisher noch sehr gute Dienste: Die Staubfilter funktionieren, alles sitzt fest und es gefällt mir optisch immernoch. Daher hier kein Aufrüstpotential. 
Meine Festplattensammlung wurde vor wenigen Wochen erst durch die 2TB Crucial SSD erweitert. Hier ist also auch erstmal alles in Sahne. Vielleicht schmeiße ich sogar demnächst eine der HDDs raus.
Da ich kaum an meinem Rechner arbeite werde ich wohl auch nicht so schnell mehr als 32GB RAM benötigen.
Mein Mainboard inklusive CPU ist gerade neu eingebaut. Dort sehe ich aktuell kein Verbesserungspotential. In ein paar Monaten rüste ich vielleicht auf einen 3700X/3800X auf, aber der Unterbau wird der selbe bleiben.

Na dann! An alle viel Glück und viele Grüße an alle die mitmachen und an die PCGH Redaktion!


----------



## odydementon (5. Oktober 2019)

*Meine Bewerbung*

Guten Tag,
dieses Jahr kann ich mich endlich bewerben und tue dies auch hiermit:

Mein aktueller PC:
Mainboard: MSI B350 PC-Mate
CPU: AMD R5 1400
Ram: 16GB 2666mhz, Dualchannel
Graphikkarte: Radeon RX570 MSI Armor-Edition
SSD: Eine 128GB Sata SSD
Hdd: eine 1TB Sata HDD
Netzteil: Ein nicht Modulares 550W Netzteil, wessen CPU-Kabel zu kurz für das Kabelmanagement ist.
CPUKühler: AMD-Box
Monitor1: Ein AOC WQHD 75hz FreeSync Monitor(knapp 200€)
Monitor2: Ein Uralter 4:3 Monitor

Ich möchte zudem dieses Jahr noch auf einen R5 3600 upgraden, sofern ich gewinne.

Die geschichte des PCs ist es, dass ich von den Anforderungen von Anno 1800 gehört habe und ich mir denken konnte das diese noch höher als von 2205(welches mein alter PC auch nicht schaffte) sein müssten.
Zudem waren da auch noch andere Spiele die ich mit mehr als nur 30FPS in 900p, teils auch 720p, spielen wollte.
Darauf hin habe ich mir eine halbwegs Preisleistungskombo gekauft, teils gewünscht, welche alle Probleme in 1080p, sogar teils in 1440p löste. Zudem lässt sich der PC gut mit Ryzen 2000 Upgraden und, damals noch zukünftigen, Ryzen 3000 ebenso.

Zu der jetzigen Leistung kann ich sagen, dass der PC gut wie alles in 1080p, teils auch in 1440p, gut mit mehr als 60hz darstellen kann.
Zudem sind dies meine Cinebench R15 ergebnisse:
Multithread: 682
Singlethread: 127
OpenGl(mit leichtem manuellem OC): 98% Ref und ca. 77FPS


Mein Wunsch, falls ich gewinnen sollte:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Warum?
Der Ram, da Ryzen von schnellem Ram profitiert und 2666mhz meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr optimal mit einem Ryzen 3600 sind.
Das Netzteil, damit einerseits kein Kabel mehr über die Graphikkarte geht und da CM und ein BeQuiet Netztteil besser sind als mein alter Chinaböller.
Das Gehäuse, weil ich ein neues bräuchte(mein altes hat in der einen Seite ein paar Beulen) und ich hatte noch punkte mnit denen ich mehr als eine SSD oder ein paar Lüfter haben wollte.
Das Mainboard mit X570 Chipsatzt, perfekt für den 3600.
Die Rx 5700Xt, weil ich einerseits noch punkte habe und andererseits sollte diese keine Probleme mit dem 3600 haben. Übrigens finde ich die Radeon Einstellung bzw den Treiber von AMD ganz angenehm.

Der eine Punkt bleibt über, da ich mir vlt nur einen Pure Rock, ehr was leiseres hole und die Lüfter ebenso. Wiederum war für bessere Lüfter/Kühler nicht ganz genug Budget an Punkten da.

Den Pc würde ich selber zusammenbauen und noch Viel glück an alle Teilnehmer, gewählt zu werden!


----------



## AradoC3 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin!

Mache dieses Jahr bei der Pimp my PC action mit da mein PC mal ein Upgrade bräuchte um 1440P ready zu werden.

Specs:

CPU: I7 7800X
Mainboard: MSI X299 SLI Plus
RAM: 4 x 8GB GSkill Trident Z RGB 3200Mhz
CPU Kühler: Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML360
GPU: MSI RTX 2060 Gaming Z 6GB
SSDs: 1 x 120GB Sandisk M2 SSD, 1 x 500 GB Samsung 970 Evo M2
Harddrives: 1 x 1000GB WD Blue, 1 x 2000GB WD Blue
PSU: Bequiet Pure Power 10 600W 80+ Silver
Fans: 3 x Cooler Master Master fans RGB, 3 x MSI RGB fans
Case: MSI MAG Pylon

Produkte die ich gern zum upgraden hätte:


SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

Grund fürs Upgrade:

Habe mir vor kurzem ein 1440P 144HZ Monitor gekauft. Nämlich den AOC AGON AG322QC4. Zuvor hat ich ein Full HD 144hz Monitor. Nun seit dem neuen Monitor kommt meine RTX 2060 nun langsam echt ans Limit. 144 FPS sind leider nicht mehr drin  auf den höchsten Einstellungen in Games wie BF 5 oder Hitman 2. Ich musste sogar in Hitman 2 die Grafikeinstellungen runterschrauben um wieder auf 60 FPS zu kommen. Mein Ziel ist mit der RTX 2080 Super wieder auf 144fps plus zu kommen bei 1440P auf höchsten Grafikeinstellungen.  Um ein tolles Spielerlebnis zu kommen auf meinem neuen Monitor.

Die MSI RTX 2080 Super Gaming X wurde zudem super in mein MSI themend build passen.

Die 2TB Crucial MX500 SSD würde dann dafür nutzen meine 2000GB WD Blue abzulösen, damit ich mein Ziel näher komm ein SSD only System zu haben. 

Anbei ist noch ein Bild von meinem PC

Zudem wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern noch viel Glück beim gewinnen!

Gruß Arado


----------



## SiCl1987 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo wertes PCGH-Team,

ich wiederhole mich bestimmt wie so viele hier, aber sei es drum: Klasse Aktion von euch - Jahr für Jahr. Und auch dieses Mal lasse ich mir die Chance nicht entgehen, vielleicht den Zuschlag von euch zu erhalten.

Aktuell habe ich folgende Komponenten verbaut:

Intel Core i7-6700k
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. 
ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming 
16GB G.SKILL DDR4-3200 Ripjaws 
Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB
Samsung 830 Series 256 GB
Kingston SSDNow KC400 256 GB
WD RE2WD4000YR 
MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G 
600 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 
Fractal Design Define R5 Window 

Und für diese Teile habe ich mich entschieden:

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Zur Begründung:

SSD
Aktuell habe ich - wie man meiner Liste entnehmen kann - drei SSD verbaut. Da bei den immer größer werdenden Datenmengen, insb. bei Spielen, die Kapazität von 250 GB-Datenträgern schnell erschöpft ist und ich nicht unendlich viele SATA-Steckplätze und 2,5"-Schächte habe, navigiert man sich zwangsläufig in eine Sackgasse. Also möchte ich meine beiden älteren SSD (Kingston, 830) durch die 500er Crucial ersetzen. Somit wäre auch wieder ein Schacht frei und in naher Zukunft kann ich bei Bedarf eine zusätzliche 500er oder sogar 1 TB-SSD einsetzen.

Mainboard
Mein aktuell verbauten Prozessor geht in absehbarer Zeit in Rente. Die älteren Mainboards machen - so zumindest des Öfteren das Feedback in Internetforen - Probleme mit der neueren Prozessorgeneration. Ich liebäugle mit dem Intel Core i9 9900K, dieses Mainboard hier wäre also ideal in meinen Augen für diese CPU. Bis ich mir den dann gönne, kann mein 6700k seine Arbeit bis zur Ablösung auf dem neuen Board verrichten.

GPU
Meine 1070 leistet gute Dienste. Daher bin ich auch froh, dass hier u.a. MSI Kooperationspartner eurer Aktion ist. Ich setze aktuell auf MSI und habe es auch früher schon gemacht, war immer zufrieden und hatte nie Probleme.
Allerdings spiele ich in nativer Auflösung 1440p und hier kommt die Grafikkarte so langsam an ihr Limit. Sicherlich ist noch alles spielbar, aber es läuft eben doch nicht so geschmeidig, so wie es gerne hätte. Gerade mit Hinblick auf die zunehmenden Raytraycing-Effekte in Spielen und den im Allgemeinen immer aufwändigeren Grafiken erachte ich ein Upgrade an dieser Stelle als sinnvoll. Die RTX 2080 Super sollte die nächsten Jahre wohl überdauern und hoffentlich auch einen guten Alterungsprozess erfahren. Auf jeden Fall wird sie Cyberpunk 2077 mit Raytraycing wuppen, wo meine 1070 wohl endgültig klein bei geben muss.

Intention
2016 mit meinem alten Rechner beworben. Damals noch Studi, da war das Geld (viele werden es kennen) knapp.
2017 mit meinem neuen und aktuellen Rechner beworben. Da drehte sich aber alles um das Motto "Silent", also: Warum nicht?
2018 keine Bewerbung abgegeben. Ich war zufrieden mit meinen verbauten Komponenten und hatte auch sonst nichts auf dem Zettel, was evtl. Aufrüstplänen im Wege stand. Daher habe ich die Chance vorbeiziehen lassen.
2019 - Frisch verheiratet, Kinderplanung - was will man mehr? Glücklich wie Sau bin ich ja schon. Tja, aber das Hobby des Zockens will ich auch zukünftig nicht missen, allerdings gibt es nun ein paar weitere Prioritäten, die die eigenen finanziellen Mittel binden. 

Ich bastle zwar gerne, aber ich würde die Komponenten von einem PCGH-Redakteur verbauen lassen wollen. So kann ich wenigstens sicher sein, dass alles professionell verbaut wird und des weiteren denke ich, dass ihr als Redakteure auch gerne mal Hand an Community-PCs legt und dem Besitzer eine Freue machen wollt.

Ich drücke allen Bewerbern und Bewerberinnen die Daumen und wen das Glück auch ereilen sollte: Es wird den/die richtige/n treffen.

Viele Grüße
Silvio


----------



## Ravkova (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

Meine Wunschupgrade Komponenten:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

Mein Aktuelles System:
CPU: Ryzen 5 2600
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright ARO-M14 Orange
Mainboard: Asus X570 Crosshair VIII Wifi
RAM: 2x 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DDR4-2400 DIMM CL16
Gehäuse: ASUS ROG Strix Helios
 Grafikkarte: MSI RTX 2070 Gaming X Trio
Netzteil: 550 Watt Super Flower Leadex Modular
SSD1: MX500 2TB
SSD2: Samung 850 Evo 250GB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde die Crucial P1 als neue Systemplatte nutzen, da mein Evo langsam in die Jahre gekommen ist.
Der RAM würde mir sehr gelegen kommen, da die 8GB die ich aktuell hab eindeutig zu wenig sind. Wollte aber unbedingt das ROG Gehäuse was ich mir vor kurzem gekauft habe, weshalb ich jetzt erstmal auf den RAM verzichten muss ^^.
Und die Grafikkarte wäre auch ganz gut, dann kann ich vielleicht endlich in WQHD 60fps mit Raytracing nutzen.

Würde den PC selbst upgraden.

Liebe grüße
Ravkova


----------



## defender2409 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo  ich danke erst mal  für diese tolle Aktion ale Jahre wieder.
Ich würde mich freuen  wenn ich so meinem Rechner eine Frischzellenkur verpassen könnte und ihn so zum  All AMD System machen.
hier meine Wunschliste 

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

1. RAM kann man nie genug haben und ist so für die nächsten Jahre auf der sicheren Seite.
2.Zur SSD das gleiche und so könnte ichin Zukunft auf eine mechanische Festplatte verzichten.
3.Das Netzteil könnte ich so gegen die neuere und effektivere Version tauschen  und natürlich ist das E11 auch höherwertiger als mein E10
4.Der Kühler wäre optisch und wahrscheinlich akustisch  ein Upgrade zu meinem NH-D14
5. Die RX 5700XT  würde meinen rechner endlich zu nem AMD Only System machen , da mir die Firmenpolitik  von Nvidea kräftig gegen den Strich geht.

So nun zu meinen aktuellen Specs:
AMD Ryzen 7 1700X @ 3,9 Ghz
Asus C6H X 370 
Crucial Ballistix Sports 16 GB  2400 @ 3000
Noctua NH-D14
Palit Jetstream 1080  @ Gamerock Bios
Samsung  960 Evo 500gb
Samsung 830 240 gb
Sandisk 1 TB SSD
Seagate Barracuda 2TB
Be Quiet Straight power 10 500w CM
BeQuiet Dark Base Pro 900


----------



## Nordmann1977 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo...


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

 Aktuelles System, build 2013:
CPU: AMD FX Series FX-9370 8x 4.40GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3P
RAM: 16GB G-Skill Sniper DDR3 1866
Graka: MSI R290 mit Accellero Xtreme IV
Speicher: 2x250GB SSD Corsair Force 3 / Samsung 840 Evo + 3TB externe HDD Seagate GoFlex USB3
Wifi:  ASUS PCE-AC68
Netzteil: Corsair RM1000
CPU-Lüfter:  be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Gehäuse: Corsair Series 600T mit Dämmung, 10 be quiet Shadow Wings 120mm Lüftern, Aero Cool Touch 2100 Lüftersteuerung, NZXT RGB-Controller und CPU-Transistor-Kühlungs-MOD.

Baue mir alle 5-6 Jahre neues System zusammen, da wurde das nun gut passen. Angedachter CPU, sofern ich einer der 6 Gewinnern bin, ein Ryzen 5 3600x (Preis-/Leistungssieger mmn) ggf. auch was größeres.

In dem Sinne beste Grüße an alle


----------



## M1lchschnitte (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Das ist Purzel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Purzel ist ziemlich klein, aber sie spielt trotzdem furchtbar gern Spiele am großen Computer. Auch wenn ihre Beine zu kurz sind, um zwei Tasten gleichzeitig zu drücken. Das macht nichts.
Doch heute stimmt irgendwas nicht. Immer stolpert Lara und bleibt manchmal sogar stehen, Purzel kommt da gar nicht mit zurecht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh Schreck, was ist das? Das muss doch einen Grund haben, denkt sich Purzel und beschließt, der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen!
Also klettert sie nach unten und guckt mal in den großen schwarzen Kasten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh oh, denkt Purzel und guckt noch viel genauer hin.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Das ist ja ganz schön alt", findet Purzel. "Da sind ja schon Spinnweben dran!"
Aber was nun? Da kommt Purzel eine Idee. Sie hat ja ganz brav gespart und schon eine ganze Münze in ihrer Spardose! Also nichts wie hin!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist Purzel aber stolz! Sofort guckt sie in das tolle Magazin, um sich neue Sachen auszusuchen, damit der Computer ganz schnell wird!
"Wow," sagt sie, "das sieht aber alles schick aus!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber oh weh, was ist denn das! So viel Geld soll das kosten? Purzel hat doch nur eine einzige Münze!
Das kann sich Purzel gar nicht leisten. Jetzt ist sie ganz schön traurig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Purzels Herrchen denkt sich, nein, das kann nicht sein, dass die kleine Purzel so traurig ist! Also wischt er ihr die Tränchen ab und sagt: "Kleine Purzel, sei nicht traurig, die Freunde von der PCGH sind doch da! Und die mögen bestimmt kleine Hunde! Also komm, wir schreiben auf, was alles in dem schwarzen Kasten ist!"
Und sie überlegen und schreiben:

Prozessor: Purzel i5-4460
Kühler: Alpenpurzel Brocken Eco
Mainboard: Gigapurzel H97-D3H
Ram: 4x4 Gigapurzel Corsair DDR3 1600
Grafikkarte: Sapphire RX 580 Purzel 8 GB
Soundkarte: PurzelblasterX AE-5
Festplatten: Samsung 850 Evo 250 Gigapurzel, Samsung 860 QVO 1 Terapurzel, Seagate Barracuda 1 Terapurzel
Großer schwarzer Kasten: be Purzel Silent Base 601 + 4x Pure Wings 2
Netzteil: be Purzel Straight Power 11 550W 
Monitor: Samsung C27HG70 1440purzel

"Siehst du kleine Purzel, das war doch nicht schwer! Und jetzt schreiben wir auf, was wir uns ganz doll wünschen!"
"Ich schreib auch ganz ordentlich!", ruft Purzel.

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


"Nicht schlecht!", rufen Purzel und Herrchen zugleich. "Und zu deiner Münze, kleine Purzel, da leg ich noch welche dazu und dann kaufen wir noch einen ganz frischen Ryzen 3700X und 2x 16 GB Ram und dann ist der große schwarze Kasten wieder ganz schnell für viele Jahre!"
"So machen wir das!", ruft Purzel freudestrahlend. "So machen wir das!"


----------



## BobPower (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo und danke für das Gewinnspiel,

Meine Harcdware:

I7-6950x
Mainboard ASUS strix x99
EVGA 1080 Ti FTW 3
Ram Corsaer Dominator 64GB -3200
Samsung 970 EVO 500 GB
Samsung 960 EVO 500GB
2x Samsung 850 EVO 2 TB


Ausgewählte Produkte
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 55 (14 Punkte übrig)


2 Kreisläufe Wasserkühlung, würde die neue RTX 2080 gerne mal versuchen und auch Wasserkühlungen


----------



## ervk (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend,
Meine Konfigurations-Auswahl:

SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 55 (5 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mit den Teilen gerne meinen aktuellen Gaming PC aufrüsten, darin befinden sich momentan:
16 GB DDR-4 Ballistix Sport Ram
550 Watt be quiet straight power 11
AMD Ryzen 1600x (wird wahrscheinlich auch demnächst aufgerüstet, aber da ich noch nicht weiß wie genau und wann, brauche ich dafür erstmal kein Mainboard, ...
Asus Strix 1070Ti
Be Quiet Shadow Rock Top Blow Kühler
1TB Festplatte
500 GB Samsung 850 SSD
Lüfter: Be Quiet Lüfter, die Standardmäßig im Gehäuse sind (2 Stk.)

Den Austausch der Komponenten würde ich selbst übernehmen.

Ich weiß, dass man auf den Bildern relativ wenig erkennt, aber auf Grund des Sichtfensters und dadurch, dass der PC unter meinem Schreibtisch steht, kann man fast nur den Kabelsalat der sich dahinter befindet, sowie die Grafikkarte erkennen  

Ich würde mich wahnsinnig freuen, wenn ich ausgewählt würde
LG


----------



## Blom (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier 
Freut mich das wieder die Pimp my PC Aktion stattfindet, allen Teilnehmern sei ein Daumen gedrückt.

Versuche ich doch erneut mein Glück und lege meine Auswahl dar.

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Was aktuell drinne steckt (in kurz)
CPU: Xeon E3-1245v3
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D14  
Board: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming  
Ram: 2x 8 GB DDR3 und 2x 4gb DDR3
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte RX64
Netzteil: Corsair 850 Watt
SSD:  Samsung 840 EVO 250gb
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4     
Lüfter: 2x 140mm Noctua und 2x 140mm Aerocool
Monitor: iiyama G-Master GB2783QSU (1440p; 75hz) 


Inzwischen sind es fast 6 Jahre, dass ich mir eine neue Plattform gegönnt habe. Ein MSI Mainboard (Z87 LGA 1150) und ein Xeon e3-1245v3. 
Damals der Preisknaller und katapultierte mich in die Neuzeit. Ich hatte plötzlich USB 3, waren das Geschwindigkeiten und die SSD erst. 
Ich liebte meinen neuen PC und bis jetzt leistet er mir gute Dienste, auch wenn die CPU so langsam meine GPU ausbremst. 
Es wird einfach Zeit sich von den Komponenten zu trennen und erneut den schritt in die Neuzeit zu gehen.

Meine alte GTX670 von MSI hat erst Gesellschaft einer zweiten GTX670 bekommen, aber seit dem weiß ich das SLI nix is (extra ein 850Watt PSU gekauft ...lol).
Die beiden machten Platz für eine RX480 und diese wich einer RX64, ab jetzt hatte ich einen echt heißen Rechner 

Mein Gehäuse, das ich niemals her geben werde, hat auch schon einiges hinter sich. Über ein Kabel gestolpert, welches im Klinkenausgang vorne steckte, schon verabschiedete sich 
dieser und meine USB3 Anschlüsse sind seit dem etwas locker, aber tun es noch 

Kommen wir zu meiner Auswahl
Wie unschwer zu erkennen AMD Mainboard und GPU! Hat den einfachen Grund, dass ich mit AMD sehr zufrieden bin. 
Ein 3900x wird dann natürlich noch von mir beigesteuert, der PC will ja auch ein kräftiges Herz.

Das Mainboard wäre schon echt ein Träumchen, super VRM und Chipsatz Kühlung und massig Lüfter und Festplatten Optionen.

32gb ram, ja warum auch nicht! 16gb sind inzwischen Standard und der PC soll ja auch eine Zeit lang halten, hoffentlich so lange wie der jetzige, dann werden 32gb auch irgendwann Standard. 
Außerdem sind bei mir jetzt schon 7gb belegt und der PC macht nichts.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die SSD würde tatsächlich meine jetzige System SSD ersetzen, ist halt noch eine SATA SSD die schafft ja „nur“ 500mb schreiben/lesen.

Grafikkarte, ja das ist nicht so das krasse Upgrade, aber mir ist der Unterbau einfach grade wichtiger und die 5700x verbraucht dann doch weniger als meine RX64. 
Welche übrigens einfach sporadisch mal abschmiert, dann drehen die Lüfter auf 100% und der Bildschirm ist Schwarz . 
An der Temperatur kann es nicht liegen, waren immer im grünen Bereich.

Zu guter Letzt die Lüfter von beQuiet. Diese würden meine Aerocool ersetzen, da diese doch schon laut sind und jetzt nicht die Luftmassen bewegen, wie das Geräusch vermuten lassen würde.

...dann fehlen jetzt nur noch die Bilder. Ich fahr den PC mal kurz runter und mach welche.

und da ist er schon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Julze1988 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

die Aktion mit dem "Gewinnspiel" finde ich persönlich super.
Bin die ganze Zeit schon am überlegen wie und was ich aufrüste.
Mein momentanes System besteht aus:

MB: gigabyte 990x Gaming
CPU: AMD fx 8350 BE, läuft gut, aber die zukunft braucht was besseres und vor allem stromsparendes. 
GPU: Asus r9 290x Direct cu II, kommt dauerhaft an ihre grenzen 
RAM: DDR3 1600mhz Corsair Vengeance LPX 24gb, ist viel aber Geschenke behält man 
NT: OCZ 600MXSP ModXStream Pro, reichte bis jetzt aus ohne Probleme, aber mit einer neuen Karte brauche ich 2x 8pin anschlüsse, somit muss das mit ausgetauscht wreden 
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM 690 III, gross und fein mit zusätzlichen be quiet Gehäuselüfter versehen
SSD: Samsung SSD 850 PRO 128GB, reicht vollkommen für das betriebssystem aus 
HDD: WD 2TB für spiele
HDD: WD 500GB für wichtige Daten

Mit den neuen Komponenten,

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig),

kann ich dann endlich auf die neuen Ryzen Prozessoren zugreifen. Hatte an den einfachen 3600 oder den starken 3900x gedacht, je nachdem wie meine Laune ausfällt und was Frauchen sagt 
Ansonsten bleibt alles beim alten.

In diesem Sinne Viel Glück allen, die hier teilnehmen.

Grüße Julian


----------



## Rundigger (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,

Da mein PC selbst bei starker Übertaktung nicht mehr die nötige Leistung hat um aktuelle Spiele in den höchsten Einstellungen zu spielen, ist es mal Zeit für neue Hardware.

Mein System:
CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K @4,8GHz
CPU Lüfter: Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4-M
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1866MHz
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition FleX @1230MHz
SSD: 120GB ADATA S510
HDD: 6TB Seagate SkyHawk Surveillance
Soundkarte: Asus Strix Raid DLX
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Overseer RX-I
Netzteil: SEASONIC Platinum Series Fanless 520W
Monitor: 3x ASUS VS248H

Ausgewählt habe ich folgende Komponenten:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zur SSD: Damit neben wichtigen Anwendungen auch noch genug Platz für alle Spiele bleibt.

Zu den Lüftern: Für eine gute Belüftung innerhalb des Gehäuses. Sollten einer übrig bleiben, findet sich bestimmt noch Platz im noch älteren Zweitrechner.

Zu der Grafikarte: Sollte für alle aktuellen und für die kommenden Spiele ausreichen.


Dazukaufen werde ich mir noch:

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
Sollte für die nächsten 6 Jahre genug Leistung bieten.
Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Pro Carbon
Ein gut ausgestattetes Board.
RAM: 32GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4 3000MHz CL16
Genug Speicher für parallel laufende Anwendungen.
Gehäuse: Be quiet! Dark Base 900
Ein Gehäuse mit guter/leiser Kühlung und ausreichend Platz.

Hier noch ein Bild vom jetztigen PC




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allen viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel!

LG Rene


----------



## Ecky26 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2019:

Hallo, 

als ich auf der PCGH Website auf das Pimp my PC Projekt gestoßen bin will ich dieses Jahr auch mal mein altes Schätzchen vorstellen.

Mein aktuelles System habe ich mir Ende 2013 besorgt, seitdem hat sich nicht viel geändert und besteht immer noch fast aus den selben Komponenten, lediglich die GTX 660 kam mal dazu.

Das System:
CPU:		AMD FX-8320 
CPU-Kühler:	Alpenföhn Sella
Mainboard:	Biostar TA970 AMD 970 So.AM3+
RAM:		2x 4 GiB DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte:	Nvidia GTX 660 
Netzteil:	?
Gehäuse:	Sharkoon midi-Tower
Festplatten:	1x Seagate Barracuda 1TB
		1x Seagate Barracuda 500GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dieser PC war Ende 2013 ein klassischer Mittelklasse PC und hat mir gute Dienste geleistet und tut es immer noch, ein echter Marathonläufer. Mittlerweile hat er verständlicherweise doch einiges zu tun um mir auch neuere Spiele auf den Bildschirm zu zaubern, deshalb hatte ich mir sowieso vorgenommen den den Rechner mal zu "upgraden". Dazu will ich jetzt die Gelegenheit nutzen und hier einmal mein Glück zu versuchen.

Wie sich vermuten lässt ist es dieses System nicht mehr wirklich mit aktueller Technik erweiterbar, weshalb ich die Pimp my PC Aktion nutzen würde um den PC einmal von Grund auf neu Auszurüsten. Darum habe ich mir ausgesucht:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 55 (5 Punkte übrig)



Dazu würde dann noch eine neue AMD CPU von mir kommen, wahrscheinlich ein AMD Ryzen 5 3600.
Ich hatte mich erst dazu entschlossen alle Komponenten, falls ich einer der Glücklichen sein sollte, in mein altes Gehäuse einzubauen. Jetzt habe ich mich aber doch noch um entschieden und ein Be Quiet Gehäuse mit in die Auswahl genommen, da man doch einen wesentlich leiseren Betrieb erwarten kann. Nach einiger Recherche sollten die anderen Komponenten ein stimmiges und ausgeglichenes System darstellen.

Ich hoffe mein Fall ist ein gutes Beispiel für die PCGH-Redaktion, um als eine Variante für Pimp my PC Projekt herangezogen zu werden.

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück!


Mit norddeutschen Grüßen
Erik


----------



## dmc2017 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Gewünschte Upgrade Hardware:


SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

mein PC hat aktuell folgende Hardware:

CPU: Intel Core i5 - 8500
Mainboard: MSI Z370-A Pro
RAM: 16GB GSkill Aegis 3000 Mhz
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX1050 ti
Netzteil: bequiet PurePower10 500W
CPU-Kühler: bequiet DarkRock 4
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define S

Wie man sieht würde dem Rechner am meißten eine Grafikkarte"weiterhelfen".
Dieses Upgrade würde dann auch ein größeres Netzteil erfordern und SSD-Speicher kann man nie genug haben.


----------



## chriskl666 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo allerseits,

die jährliche Aufrüstaktion ist ne super Sache. Da es bei mir leider noch nicht geklappt hab, zock ich momentan noch mit folgendem System:

- Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3
- Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
- Mainboard: MSI H97 PC Mate Intel H97
- Arbeitsspeicher 4x 4GB Crucial Ballistik Sport DDR3-1600
- Grafikkarte: Asus GeForce GTX 970 STRIX 4GB
- WLAN: Gigabyte WB867D-I Wlan + Bluetooth PCIe
- Netzteil: 550 Watt Corsair CS Series CS550M 80+ Gold
- Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5
- SSD: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB
- HHD: Seagate ST2000DL003 2TB
- Lüfter: 4x Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm


Um mein Gaming-Erlebnis auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen ist wohl eine Rundumerneuerung nötig. Daher würde ich mich über folgende Teile freuen:

- RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
- Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
- Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Als CPU wäre dann der Intel i7 9700k (+ vermutlich AiO und Netzteil) aus eigenem Budget geplant, sollte ich Glück haben und gewinnen...
Gehäuse und Lüfter, sowie W-Lan-Karte, SSD und HDD müssten dann erstmal weiter Ihren Dienst tun.

Vielen Dank für die geile Aktion und allen viel Glück.

LG Chris


----------



## domenicj (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Team der PC Games Hardware,

nach den Komponenten Auflistung ist meine Erklärung warum ich mich für was entschieden habe.
ich Bewerbe mich hiermit auf das Upgrade Angebot von ihnen was ich sehr gut gebrauchen könnte. 
Bin momentan Student Spiele aber immer wieder Liebend gerne in der Freizeit die ich habe. 
Ich würde mit die Folgenden Komponenten aussuchen:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine Aktuellen Komponenten sind:


Mainboard:   GiBy GA-X99-SLI X99
CPU:                 i7-5820k
Speicher:        SSD 480GB 500/555 Burst SA3 PAT       
Gehäuse:        Cooltek TG-01 RGB bk ATX                         //wobei einer der drei Lüfter Defekt ist
Kühler:            Noctua NH CPU Kühler
Netzteil:         Antac 620W 80+Gold
RAM:                2x 4gb Balistix 2133mhz
GPU:               Vega 56 Ref.

Also ich habe mich für den RAM entschieden, da ich mir diesen schon mal gekauft hatte und er sehr schön sehr aussah nur, dass er von der RGB Farbe her auf meinem x99 Mainboard nicht einstellbar war und Permanent Türkis leuchtete.
Das Gehäuse, da meins so langsam den Geist aufgibt. Der eine Lüfter ist extrem Laut von Zeit zu Zeit und alle sind nicht DC oder PWM Regelbar.
Für das Mainboard habe ich mich entschieden, da es echt was her macht und mit der Kombination zu der Grafikkarte sicherlich sehr gut Passt.
Und zu gut-erletzt die Grafikkarte natürlich fand ich die Vega reihe schon toll. Nun könnte Navi dran sein. Auch hätte man durch only AMD einige vorteile durch das zusammenspiel von Grafikkarte und Prozessor.  

Ich würde mir noch einen Passenden Prozessor dazukaufen z.B. den Ryzen 5 3600. Den CPU Kühler, SSD und Netzteil würde ich lassen sowie das.

So finde ich das es eine Gute Konfiguration ist.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich einer der 6 Wäre.

Danke für euer Engagement und für so toller Aktionen.


----------



## genkey1990 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


 zur zeit ist bei  mir drin 

intel core i5 3570k soeckel 1155
Mainboard ist ein asus p8z68-v-gen
arbeitspeicher G skill meine ich 2 mal 4 Gb ddr3 1333mhz
gehäuse Fractal Design  welche genau weiß grad nicht hatte aber mal von ein freund die gtx 1080ti drin also passt 30 cm grafikarte rein 
samsung evo 850 120gb system platte  und eine 1 tb für spiele 
lüfter weiiß nicht wie der heißt 
grafikarte ist eine palit jetstream 970 4gb 
 netzteil ist biquit 600watt netzteil 
Pc in voll last verbrauch von 230watt 
hab denn schon gefühlt schon immer 
leider kann ich mir es nicht leisten mein pc auf zu rüsten hatte arbeits unfall und besziehe verletzen geld und würde mich sehr frauen auf ein upgrad


----------



## KillerCroc (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo 
vielen Dank für das schöne Gewinnspiel! 


Meine Harcdware:

CPU : Intel Core i9-9900K
Board : MSI MAG Z390 Tomahawk
CPU Kühler : NZXT Kraken X52 V2 mit 2 Noiseblocker eLoop Black Edition Lüfter
RAM : 32 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200
SSD : Samsung EVO 850 250 GB
SSD : Samsung 860 QVO 1000GB 
Grafikkarte : Gigabyte RTX 2070 Gaming 8G
Netzteil : be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W
Gehäuse : Thermaltake View 37 RGB
Soundkarte : Asus Xonar DGX 5.1
Monitor : ACER Nitro VG270UP - 27 Zoll - WQHD - 144Hz



Ausgewählte  Produkte : 

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)

Warum ich die Produkte ausgewählt habe? 
SSD : ich würde darauf mein System machen, da ich schon immer eine M.2 haben wollte und es langsam zeit wird 
Mein 550W Netzteil von be quiet ist mittlerweile schon ca. 6 Jahre alt und möchte gerne in Rente gehen   Und falls die 2080 einzieht, ist 550W etwas knapp. 
Ja und die 2080 ist schon ein schmackhaftes Ding. Klar ist meine jetzige 2070 gut, aber die 2080 setzt einen drauf, dann ist mein System perfekt.


(Auf den Bildern hat die NZXT Kraken noch die original Lüfter drauf. Sie wurden vor kurzem durch die Noiseblocker eLoop Black Edition Lüfter ersetzt und ich habe den RAM gewechselt)


Gruß 
Melanie


----------



## Onlineritter (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Gewünschte Komponenten

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

Meine Komponenten

Mainbord: MSI Z99 Gaming M7
Prozessor: Intel 6700k
Ram: 4x8Gb DDR4 3200Mhz
Netzteil:550 W
Festplatte: Samsung 960Evo 512Gb M.2
Gehäuse:Midi-Tower Kolink Observatory


Sollte ich unter den glücklichen Gewinnern sein würde ich mir einen AMD 3700X dazukaufen.


----------



## ikkehalt (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,
ich bin zwar eigentlich nicht der große Gewinnspielteilnehmer, aber das hier ist doch mal einen Versuch wert.

Im Moment nutze ich folgende Hardware:
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Mechify C
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power 10 400W
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair VI Hero
CPU: AMD Ryzen 2600
Ram: 2 x 8 GB G.Skill RipJaw 3200Mhz
Kühler: Enermax Liqmax II 
Speicher: 2 x 500GB Crucial MX 500
Graka: Zotac GTX 1070 Mini

Ausgewählte Hardware:
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Gründe:
Ich möchte eh in nächster Zeit auf den Ryzen 7 3700X Aufrüsten, und da käme mir dieses Paket natürlich sehr zugute. Mein aktuelles Netzteil würde das Upgrade nicht mitmachen können, die AiO nervt mich eh sehr da ich die Pumpe nicht runterregeln kann und das Gebrumme schon gut wahrzunehmen ist und auch die Lüfte nicht das ganz gelbe vom Ei sind. Sowohl das Mainboard als auch die Graka würden ihren Dienst wohl noch tun, aber wenn ich eh schon Upgrade käme auf jeden Fall ein neues Mainboard hinzu und die Lüfter auf den MSI Boards scheinen ja nach euren Reviews recht unproblematisch zu sein. 

Falls ich ausgewählt würde wärs natürlich sehr fein, ich wünsche aber auch allen anderen Teilnehmer viel Glück.
Gruß Ikkehalt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beslie (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

ich bewerbe mich auch für Pimp my PC!

Mein aktuelles System:
Gehäuse: AeroCool AeroEngine Jr. Gamer Case Schwarz
Mainboard: ASUS M4A87TD EVO
CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 555
CPU Kühler: Enermax LIQMAX III
RAM: A-Data D3 4GB 1333-9 Game
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD5770
Netzteil: Be Quiet System Power B8 550 Watt
SSD: Crucial CT275MX300SSD1
HD: 2x Samsung HD103UJ 1TB
DVD Lafuwerk: LG M Disc

Upgrade:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Planung:
Gehäuse: Mein 15 Jahre alter Tower hat eindeutig ein Upgrade nötig in Bezug auf Lüfterlautstärke, Kabelmanagement und Optik.
Mainboard: PCIE 4.0 werde ich voraussichtlich nicht benötigen und daher reicht ein B450 Board vollkommen aus.
CPU: Falls ich das Upgrade bekomme, werde ich mir zusätzlich einen Ryzen 5 3600 (3600X) oder Ryzen 7 3700 (3700X) dazu kaufen.
CPU Kühler: Die AiO Kühllösung ist gerade neu und auch sehr effizient.
RAM: 16GB sind genug Speicher für die Zukunft, aber 3200MHz sollen es schon sein.
Grafikkarte: Ich habe die 5700X für Spielen auf WQHD vorgesehen.
Netzteil: Mein NEtzteil an sich ist gut, aber ein Update für bessere Energieeffizient und Luft nach oben nehme ich gern.
SSD: Eine M2 SSD mit mehr Geschwindigkeit als SATA ist spitze, vor allem wenn man ein Mainboard hat, worin man diese einbauen kann.
HD: Die HDs bleiben, ich bin damit zufrieden.
DVD Laufwerk: Das bleibt auch.
Einbau: Das mache ist selbst, ist Ehrensache.



Beste Grüße
Beslie


----------



## Noeri (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Einen Wunderschönen Guten Tag,
ohne lange Vorrede hier die Eckdaten zur Pimp my PC Aktion, an der ich gerne Teilnehmen möchte.

Wunschliste:
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelles System:
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define C
Mainboard: Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero
CPU: Ryzen 5 1600 (soll gegen einen 3700 ausgetauscht werden)
Grafik: Kfa² GTX 1080 EXOC 8GB
CPU Kühler: Dark Rock Pro 4
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power 10 600W
Gehäuselüfter: 2x 140mm BeQuiet Pure Wings 2 + 1x120mm Pure Wings 2
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR-4 3200
SSD: 1x Samsung SSD 970 EVO 250GB (System)
          1x Crucial BX500 CT240BX500SSD1(Z) 240GB
Festplatte: 1x Western Digital WD Blue 2TB

Ich bin mit der Leistung des Systems an sich zufrieden, die CPU ist an sich OK, mehr geht halt immer ;D
Da die Grafikkarte leider inzwischen beim zocken in 1440p immer häufiger an ihre Grenzen stößt würde ich diese gerne austauschen.
Das Gehäuse ist leider wirklich etwas klein und aufgrund des geringen Volumens heizt sich dieses leider auch recht stark auf, auch wenn die Belüftung wirklich gut ist und durch die hervorragende Dämmung kaum hörbar, stünde dem gesamten System ein größeres Gehäuse, wie das ausgewählte BeQuiet Dark Base Pro durchaus gut und wäre ein willkommenes Upgrade.

Fotos folgen.

Beste Grüße
Nöri


----------



## Syrjask (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

wie jedes Jahr ist Pimp my PC eine tolle Aktion. Dieses Mal ist die Wahl der Komponenten besonders gut gelungen, da man nur das auswählt, was den PC auch wirklich verbessert. Zuerst schreibe ich euch meine Konfiguration und meine Wunschkomponenten (das ist ja irgendwie das Wichtigste) und dann erkläre ich meine Auswahl. Zum Aufrüsten habe ich vier Komponenten gewählt.



> Mein persönlicher Rechenknecht:
> 
> Gehäuse:		be Quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Silver
> CPU:			Intel Core i7-8700K
> ...




Zu meinem System

Letztes Jahr habe ich bei meinem alten PC die Hauptkomponenten ausgetauscht (Mainboard+CPU+RAM). Die alte Konfiguration könnt Ihr hier sehen.
Die CPU sollte in Anwendungen schnell und für Spiele die nächsten Jahre gerüstet sein. Deshalb habe ich mich für den i7-8700K entschieden, der selbst von den aktuellen Top Prozessoren in Sachen Single Core Performance kaum in den Schatten gestellt wird. Meine CPU kann ich in Spielen aber leider nicht wirklich ausreizen, weil die Grafikkarte einfach zu schwach ist, aber dazu später mehr.
Die 3333 MHz Module von Kingston habe ich aus Preis-Leistungsgesichtspunkten gewählt. Module ab den 3400 MHz bringen zwar leichte Performancegewinne, allerdings wären die für mich zu teuer erkauft gewesen.
Das MSI Mainboard hatte ich gekauft, weil mir das Design gut gefiel (und weil es in eurer Bestenliste ganz weit oben stand). Eine NVMe SSD durfte aber nicht fehlen, die ist nicht nur schnell, sondern sieht auch einfach gut aus, wie man auf den Fotos sehen kann (M.2 ist ja so klein und niedlich). Meine alte Samsung 840 Pro SSD (256GB) wird für eine Linux Partition benutzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Auswahl

*Warum die SSD?*
Eine zweite SSD, wie die Crucial BX500, würde prima passen um Daten mit schnellem Zugriff zu lagern. Damit kann man z.B. ohne Bedenken Spiele auf einer schnellen SSD installieren. Vor allem würde die primäre SSD nicht mehr so oft durch die HDD ausgebremst. Was ist denn der Sinn einer schnellen Systemfestplatte, wenn sie auf die HDD warten muss, beim kopieren von Daten, installieren von Programmen etc.


*Warum die Grafikkarte?*
Meine Geforce 960 ist für ältere Spiele ausreichend, schwächelt aber bei allen Spielen der letzten Jahre mit anspruchsvoller Grafik. Die native Auflösung des Monitors ist 2560x1440 Pixel, was an sich schon nach viel Speicher verlangt und reichlich GPU-Power benötigt, vor allem wenn man bei hohen Grafikeinstellungen spielen will.
Ich habe beispielhaft 3 Benchmarks erstellt. Einmal für Kingdom Come: Deliverance - was ich zur Zeit spiele. Dann für The Witcher 3 - eines meiner Lieblingsspiele. Und Shadow of the Tomb Raider - was ich spielen wollte, aber die niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen die ich wählen muss haben mich bis jetzt davon abgehalten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von höheren Detailstufen nehme ich mit der Geforce 960 bei 1440p in solchen Titeln meist getrost Abstand. Ich könnte die Auflösung auch reduzieren, aber ehrlich, was hat es für einen Sinn, wenn man seine Hardware nicht ausnutzt. Damit sieht z.B. Kingdom Come wie Gothic aus. Deswegen muss eine neue Grafikkarte her. Für die vorhandene CPU soll eine ebenso starke GPU her. Daher würde ich das High-End Modell von NVidia wählen.
Als Fan von CDProject Red möchte ich nächstes Jahr natürlich Cyberpunkt 2077 spielen, da wäre das Upgrade auf die Gaming X Trio perfekt. Im PCGH Test war die Ti Variante eine der leisesten Karten, das verspreche ich mir auch von der Super Version. Die MysticLight Funktion würde zudem prima zu meinem Mainboard passen. Die nötige Power für die 2080 Super hat mein Netzteil auch (700W).


*Warum der Kühler?*
Der schon in die Jahre gekommene Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Baujahr 2010) hat schon meinen i5-2500K gekühlt und tut dies jetzt beim i7-8700K. 

Zunächst zur momentanen Situation in Anwendungen: Ich habe Stress Tests mit Prime95 und 7z-Benchmark laufen lassen und mit dem MSI Afterburner die CPU-Temperatur ausgeben lassen. Jeder Prime Test heizt die CPU schon nach Sekunden  auf 100°C (!) auf. Der etwas realistischere Benchmark mit 7z führt die Temperatur jenseits der 80°C Marke. Auch ein praxisnaher Versuch mit Videokonvertierung führt zu sehr hohen Temperaturen. Was Anwendungen betrifft ist eine bessere CPU Kühlung also definitiv wünschenswert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In Spielen erreicht die CPU normalerweise Temperaturen im 60°C Bereich (low quality @ 2560x1440p), wie man aber im MSI Afterburner überprüfen kann ist die CPU Auslastung dabei relativ gering. Das liegt vor allem an den niedrigen FPS die das System erreicht und womöglich auch daran, dass nicht alle Kerne ausgelastet werden. Als Vergleich habe ich alle drei obigen Spiele bei 720p laufen lassen. Die liefen bei über 100 FPS im Schnitt und erreichten Temperaturen zwischen 65° und 75°C. Mehr Frames bedeutet offensichtlich auch für die CPU mehr Hitze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für die Zukunft gibt es nun also zwei Probleme: Erstens werden Spiele immer mehr auf Multithreading hin optimiert. Wie man bei den CPU-intensiven Anwendungen sieht reicht mein Kühler da nicht mehr aus um die CPU dauerhaft unter 80° zu halten.
Zweitens fordert eine stärkere GPU den Prozessor auch wesentlich mehr, dass schlägt sich natürlich auch auf die Auslastung und damit die Hitzeentwicklung aus. Zusätzlich steigt die Umgebungstemperatur.
Abhilfe könnte der Dark Rock Pro 4 leisten, der ist ca. 300g schwerer als der Advanced C1, hat mehr Heatpipes, einen 135mm Lüfter mehr und ein fortschrittlicheres Design.


*Wieso noch mehr Lüfter?*

Um die Wärmeentwicklung weiter unter Kontrolle zu bekommen gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit. Das Dark Base Pro ist im Prinzip schon leise und kühl. Ein bisschen Luft nach oben, bzw. unten, ist aber drin (entschuldigt bitte das schlechte Wortspiel). Oben ist noch Platz für 3 zusätzliche 140mm-Lüfter. Erstens würden sie verhindern das zu viel warme Luft von der Grafikkarte nach oben steigt und zweitens zusätzlich die CPU kühlen.
Als Silent PC Enthusiast ist es mir auch sehr wichtig, dass der PC immer möglichst leise ist, da würden die 3 Lüfter mehr ebenfalls helfen.


*Warum nicht die anderen Komponenten?*

Wenn die RAM Preise wieder fallen, plane ich auch ein zweites Paar DDR4 Speicher zu kaufen, der ist auch mittlerweile nicht mehr so teuer wie früher, daher kein Bedarf.

Mein Netzteil liefert genügend Watt, das muss also auch nicht ersetzt werden.

Ein neues Mainboard ist sinnlos, das MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Edge AC gehört ja zur aktuellen Generation und ist immer noch als Preis-Leistungstipp im PCGH Einkaufsführer gelistet.

Meine erste Überlegung war statt des Kühlers die 2TB SSD zu nehmen, also nur 3 Komponenten insgesamt. Wie oben dargelegt verspreche ich mir aber vom Dark Rock Pro 4 eine merklich bessere Kühlung - das war mir im Endeffekt wichtiger.




Fazit

Die gewählten Komponenten würden meinen PC perfekt ergänzen. Ziel des Upgrades wäre endlich wieder in hoher Grafikqualität Spiele genießen zu können und den PC weiterhin schön kühl und leise zu halten.

Ich würde mich natürlich riesig freuen, wenn mein PC ausgewählt werden würde. Ein letztes unschlagbares Argument habe ich auch noch - das Design: Die Grafikkarte würde optisch prima in den Innenraum passen. Sie ist ähnlich dunkel wie Motherboard (beides MSI) und RAM. Der schwarze Dark Rock Pro 4 und die Crucial BX500 würden sich ebenso gut einfügen. Die SSD würde natürlich auf der Netzteilabdeckung Platz finden.

Vielen Dank fürs durchlesen.
Allen Mitbewerbern viel Glück!


----------



## Ede200 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wunschliste:

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktueller Rechner:
Ryzen 7 1700x
Rx 590
Be Quiet Pure Base 600
MSI x370 Gaming Pro
1TB HDD
600GB SSD
Corsair RM750X - Netzteil
Kleiner Noctua CPU Kühler
16GB 2666 MHZ

Als ich den Pc zusammengestellt habe, waren mir die genauen Specs irgendwie echt egal aber dieses Jahr bzw anfang nächsten Jahres wollte ich mir mal ein High End PC bauen

Was würde ich tauschen:
Ryzen 9 3900x / Ryzen 9 3950x
970 EVO 1TB
 G.Skill Trident Z 3600 MHZ
Und einen WQHD Monitor aber bei dem bin ich mir noch nicht sicher


----------



## BIGD3NNI5 (5. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team, mein Name ist Dennis und ich bin 18 Jahre alt.


Ich möchte mich für die Pimp my PC Aufrüst-Aktion bewerben, da ich die letzten Jahre Schüler war und ich mein Ausbildungsgehalt für mein erstes Auto spare, weshalb ich nicht viel Geld zum Aufrüsten habe.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Meine aktuelle Hardware besteht aus einem AMD A8-6600k Black Editon, der auf dem ASRock FM2A88M-HD+ verbaut ist.
Dazu kommen zwei  4 GiB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Sport mit 1600 MHz CL9 als Arbeitsspeicher zum Einsatz.
Gekühlt wird mein Prozessor von einem Kühler von Zalman (Ich weiß leider nicht mehr die Bezeichnung, da ich die Verppackung nicht mehr habe).
Meine Grafikkarte ist eine AMD Radeon R7 370 von XFX mit 4 GB GDDR5, die an dem 2269WM 21,5 Zoll 60Hz FullHD-Monitor von AOC angeschlossen ist.
Mein Windows habe ich auf der SanDisk SSD Plus mit 480 GB installiert.
Das Netzteil ist das XILENCE XP450.
Die gesamte Hardware ist im Zalman R1 verbaut.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Das sind die Komponenten, für die ich mich entschieden habe:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mein aktueller Rechner läuft zwar noch, allerdings macht sich das Alter der Hardware bei vielen  Spielen mittlerweile schon spürbar bemerkbar.
Außerdem hab ich ab und zu mal beim Surfen im Internet unregelmäßige freezes, bei denen dann nichts mehr reagiert und ich den PC dann resetten muss.
Und da dieses Jahr die Ryzen 3000er auf den Markt gekommen sind, wäre es meiner Meinung nach der perfekte Zeitpunkt, mein System komplett aufzurüsten.
Voraussichtlich kommt dann ein Ryzen 7 3700X in das System, den ich dann anfangs erst mal mit dem Boxed-Kühler kühlen werde, der später evtl. durch eine 240er AIO ersetzt wird.
Was das Netzteil angeht, habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden, allerdings wird es mindestens ein Netzteil mit mindestens 750 Watt. Meinen Monitor werde ich später auch gegen einen Monitor mit WQHD-Auflösung tauschen.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gründe für meine Auswahl:


2x Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGBb 8 GiB DDR4-3200:
Den RAM hab ich gewählt, weil ich 32 GiB RAM zum Zocken etwas zu viel finde und ich bei einem 16 GiB-Kit nicht auf RGB verzichten wollte.


Crucial P1 500 GB:
Mit der SSD kann ich kann ich endlich meine letzte 250 GB HDD von WD ablösen, womit ich dann nur noch SSDs in meinem System hätte.


Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 rev. 2 in Schwarz:
Das neue Gehäuse bietet mir mehr Platz für die Komponenten und ermöglicht mir auch ordentliches Kabelmanagement.


MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi:
Das Mainboard ermöglicht mir, den X570 Chipsatz zu nutzen und somit in Zukunft auch PCIe 4.0 zu verwenden.
Außerdem hat es alle notwendigen Anschlüsse, mit denen ich auch zukunftssicher unterwegs bin und ich wäre damit nicht mehr auf der FM2-Plattform unterwegs.


MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC:
Mit der 2070 Super kann ich endlich wieder moderne Spiele in schön und flüssig spielen, da die r7 370 jetzt nicht die leistungsstärkste Karte ist und 4 GB VRAM mittlerweile nicht mehr ausreichend sind.
Außerdem möchte ich nicht auf Features wie RayTracing verzichten.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zusätzlich zu kaufende Hardware:
•	AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
•	Evtl. 240er AIO WaKü
•	Netzteil mit 750+ Watt
•	Monitor mit WQHD-Auflösung
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich hoffe sehr, dass ich ausgewählt werde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

BIGD3NNI5

P.S: Bitte entschuldigt das Kabelchaos, aber das Gehäuse erlaubt es nicht anders.


----------



## Fatih29 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrte PCGH,

Hiermit bewerbe mich für Pimp my PC 2019.

Mein Wunsch- Upgrade ist:
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Mein PC Rechner Komponente sind:
Gehäuse-Coolermaster Cosmos C700P,
Mainboard-Aorus Z370 Gaming 7 OP,
CPU-Intel 8700k,
SSD- Samsung evo 970 500gb, Silikon Power 512gb, Intel Optan Memory 32gb, seagate  HDD.
Grafikkarte-Aorus 1080ti extrem Waterforce WB,
DDR 4 Ram- Hyper x Kingston 32gb 3600mhz
Netzteil-Aerocool Projekt 750Watt 80plus Platinum,
Asus Blu-ray Player 10+Fach Speed,
Lüfter- 7 Mal RGB  Corsair LL 120mm Weiss,
Selbst ausgesuchte Costum voll Wasserkühlung.

Warum ich ausgewählte Kompeneten zum Upgrade gewählt habe?
Bei 2tb  SSD Wollte ich reines SSD in mein PC haben dann würde ich HDD ausbauen dann hätte ich genügend Speicherplatz super schnell für viele Spiele und Video u.s.w!
Und Grafikkarte wäre schön wenn ich auf neuesten Stand wäre wie Raytrancing und DLSS
Nvidea hat einiges verbessert bei Rtx  2080 Super finde ich gut.

Mit freundlichen Grüße     
Fatih O


----------



## Haseesh (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Wunschliste: 
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Meine Komponenten:
Intel Core i5-8600k
16GB DDR4 3200Mhz
Rog Strix 2070 OC

Ich war schon eine weile am spekulieren, ob ich mir eine 2080 super holen soll um auf wqhd meinen 144hz monitor optimal auszunutzen. Da ich nur ein 500 Watt Netzeil habe, käme mir das 850 Watt Netzeil auch sehr gelegen.
Realtalk mäßig bräuchte ich momentan für meine Bedürfnisse keine bessere Grafikkarte, aber ich kenn genug Kollegen denen ich mit meinen "alten" Komponenten, ein lächeln in die Fratze zaubern würde. Win Win. Gewinn eh nicht also egal.
Ich wünsche jedem der das ließt ewige Gesundheit und Glück im Leben. Gott liebt euch, bin raus.


----------



## xXSamyXx-77 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi PCGH Team,

Hiermit würde ich mich auch gerne für Pimp my PC bewerben.
Ich habe schon seit längerem mit meinem neuen PC Projekt zu tun um meine alte Kiste endlich in ruhe stand zu schicken^^

Derzeit im einsatz:  
- Intel Core i7 920 ja der läuft noch ganz gut für die Jahre xD
- 22GB Ram DDR2 xD nicht Erwähnes wert....
- GTX 970 GIGABYTE G1 GAMING
- 128 GB SSD von Samsung
- MD irgend ein Noname von Packard Bell
- 1TB HDD
- 3TB HDD
- 4TB HDD

da man ja sieht das der an seinem Limit ist was Spielen angeht...... :/
bin ich gerade für meinen Neuen 10 Jahre PC am Sparen und zusammen Sammeln ^^
und ich habe sogar schon teile gefunden und zusammen bestellt

das neue System hat bis jetzt

AMD Threadripper 1920x 
ASUS x399 Zenith Extreme
EK Monoblock für TR4
Thermaltake Core P5 
AGON AG352UCG6, 88,90 cm (35 Zoll), 120Hz, G-SYNC


ja viel mehr ist es leider noch nicht geworden der Rest muss noch erspart werden.
und wo ich jetzt euer Video gesehen habe ist in mir die Hoffnung aufgeflammt das 
ich diesen PC vielleicht doch noch dieses Jahr mal hochfahren lassen kann!!! 
Natürlich würde ich mich auch hinsetzten und für euch schöne Videos vom Aufbau und Start Produzieren und ihn dann die Teile auf Herz und Nieren prüfen.
und der GK werde ich wohl richtig die Sporen geben.

bei meiner Wunschliste habe ich glaube das wichtigste raus gesucht zum starten des Monsters:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte) 
32 GB im Quad Channel müsste für Anfang reichen ^^

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Ne Flotte System SSD 

Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
Genug Power für die Nächsten Jahre

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Die Kommen Auf den Radiator für denn Monoblock

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)
Und ne gute Karte für meinen G-sync Monitor ^^

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)

so hoffe ich habe auch mal Glück im Leben xD

mit Freundlichen Grüßen

Marcus


----------



## DerPilot (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

Mein PC hat aktuell folgende Komponenten verbaut:

CPU:  Intel i5 9600k
GPU:  RTX 2070 von Gainward
RAM: 2x8GB DDR4-3200
HDD: Toshiba 2TB
SSD1: Kingston 240GB
SSD2: Samsung  860 Evo 1TB
CPU-Kühler: BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 4
Mainboard: MSI Z370 Pro
Netzteil: Sharkoon WPM 500

Folgende Komponenten hätte ich gerne zum Aufrüsten:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich habe diese Komponenten ausgewählt, weil ich vor allem mal an mein Gehäuse denken muss. Es ist nach zweimaligem Aufrüsten immer noch das Selbe und mittlerweile ist es sehr klein für meine Hardware.
Ursprünglich war mal eine GTX 650, 8GB RAM und ein i5 3470 verbaut. Ich habe dann irgendwann die Grafikkarte durch eine gebrauchte GTX 670 ersetzt und übertaktet. Als die dann auch irgendwann mit den Spielen
 nicht mehr richtig mithalten konnte, habe ich mir dir RTX 2070 gekauft. Beim spielen habe ich dann aber schnell gemerkt, dass es mit dem Prozessor und dem RAM aber auch nicht mehr weiter gehen kann, weil die Grafikkarte 
dadurch ein ziemlich starkes Bottleneck hatte. Also kurzer Hand nochmal ein neues Mainboard, 16GB RAM und eine CPU plus Kühler gekauft und eingebaut. Beim Einbau habe ich dann auch gemerkt dass das Gehäuse schon arg klein war und ich
mit der HDD schon ein paar Slots im Festplattenhalter nicht mehr belegen konnte, weile die Grafikkarte einfach zu lang ist. Selbst das Anschließen der relativ neuen 1TB SSD war eine Herausforderung.

Deshalb habe ich als erstes meine Punkte auf das Gehäuse verteilt. Dann habe ich mir noch die RTX2080 als nettes Grafikkarten-Update ausgewählt und die verbleibenden drei Punkte auf die Lüfter verteilt, 
weil es am meisten Sinn macht, in das neue Gehäuse auch gleich ein paar vernünftige Lüfter einzubauen.


Das war's auch schon mit meiner Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2019

Wünsche allen noch viel Glück

Freundliche Grüße

Michael


----------



## Dark7199 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Freut mich dass es wieder soweit ist

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:
-1x HDD 1TB (voll)
-1x HDD 2TB (fast voll)
-1x M.2 SSD 500gb
-Nvidia GTX 960 (tut weh das zu schreiben)
-2x 8GB DDR4 Ram
-Intel i5-6600k auf 4.3 GHZ
-MSI Gaming Pro Carbon

Worüber ich mich freuen würde:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
     Warum? Meine derzeitigen Festplatten sind bereits mit allerlei Daten voll. Durch die SSD kann ich meine Spiele auf diese auslagern. Damals waren die M.2 Platten sehr teuer (500gb 300€), weswegen ich nur 500gb besitze.
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
     Warum? Gefühlt startet n Motor wenn ich meinen PC starte. No joke. Die Lüfter sind Standardlüfter des Gehäuses und somit ziemlich laut.
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
     Nun zu meinem wichtigsten Teil. Ich habe derzeit eine GTX 960 die zwar die aktuellen Grafikspiele noch auf gering bis mittel spielen lässt, jedoch schon sehr alt ist. Durch meine derzeitige Ausbildung sowie eigener Wohnung ist es nicht möglich mir eine neue Grafikkarte zu leisten.  Gerne würde ich mir eine Vive kaufen, die allerdings eine bessere Kraka voraussetzt. Dies würde meinem Ziel um einiges näher bringen:

Selbstverständlich würde ich mich über diesen Gewinn freuen.
Bleibt wie ihr seid und habt noch ne schöne Woche


----------



## CaptainRudi (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Halli Hallöchen PC-Games Hardware und Community,

auch ich möchte mein Glück versuchen und mich am Gewinnspiel beteiligen. 

Anbei erstmal meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Prozessor              - AMD Ryzen7 2700X
CPU-Kühlung      - Custom Wasserkühlung (EK, Alphacool, Thermaltake usw.)
Mainboard            - MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon
Arbeitsspeicher  - 16 GB G.Skill Trident Z Royal DDR4 3200 Mhz CL16   
Grafikkarte           - AMD Sapphire Radeon RX 590 Nitro+
Soundkarte           - Soundblaster-Z
System M2-SSD  - Samsung 970 Evo 256 GB
eine HDD               - WD 4 TB
6x Sata SSDs        - Intenso 120GB, OCZ 240 GB, SanDisk UltraII 500GB, SanDisk Ultra II 960GB, Intenso 960GB,  Toshiba Q300 960GB
1x BluRay LW      - LG Brenner
1x Cardreader     - USB 3.0 IcyBox intern
Netzteil                   - BeQuiet L8 Pure Base 730 Watt
Gehäuse                  - BeQuiet Dark Base Pro 900 rev.2 silver
Gehäuselüfter      - zwei verschiedene Größen (120 & 140 mm) der Corsair LL Lüfter (insgesamt 7 Stück) und 2 weitere Arctic Cooling 120 PWM Lüfter
Windows 10 Home

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und das wären dann mal meine Wünsche fürs Gewinnspiel und in meinen  Augen eine sinnvolle Erweiterung meines Systems...


SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 55 (7 Punkte übrig)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warum habe ich gerade diese Produkte ausgewählt?

1) Der erste Punkt ist für mich auch gleich der wichtigste Punkt... ich habe schon seit längerem ein neues Netzteil im Auge...einfach weil ich Angst habe, das mein gutes altes BeQuiet mir irgendwann mal um die Ohren  fliegt. 
     Das Netzteil hatte ich vor fast 10 Jahren mit einem damaligen Phenom II X6 1090T System gekauft. Der Phenom ist schon weg...das Netzteil nicht   Da käme dieses BeQuiet Monster für mich wie gerufen 
     Und außerdem verlange ich dem Bronze 80+ Netzteil aktuell eine Menge ab... Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich 2x 970er MSI GTX Grafikkarten im SLI Verbund verbaut...da hatte ich fast schon Angst das es mal *PUFF* macht 
Zusätzlich plane ich in absehbarer Zukunft, einen der neuen Ryzen 3900X oder 3950X im System zu integrieren. Das hängt dann aber noch am finanziellen und verfügbaren Faktor ab. Daher ist das Netzteil auf jeden Fall eine lohnende Investition.

2) Der zweite Punkt beschäftig sich mit der Grafikkarte... Eigentlich hätte ich gerne die Große RTX 2080 Super für 41 Punkte ausgewählt und dafür lieber den dritten  Punkt mit der SSD weg gelassen. 
     Problem an der Sache ist...die Grafikkarte ist zu lang. *Schmunzel* Ich bekomme trotz des großen BeQuiet Gehäuses (welches ihr auch als Verlosung anbietet) Grafikkarten mit einer maximalen Länge von 310 mm rein.
     Das liegt schlicht am Aufbau meiner Custom Wasserkühlung für den CPU. Meine hübsche Sapphire passt da perfekt ins Bild und auch die tolle MSI RTX 2070 Super hat die perfekten Abmaße. 
     Sieht man glaub ich auch ganz gut an meinen hochgeladenen Bildern. Irgendwann in naher Zukunft hatte ich auch vor meine RX590 gegen eine stärke Karte auszutauschen und diese in den Wasserkreislauf einzubinden. Das ist aber noch  Zukunftsmusik... Die RTX 2070 Super jedenfalls, wäre eine tolle Partie...  optisch wie maßlich...bis auf die grünen Ringe an den Lüftern..*hust* Aber die sieht man zum Glück nicht so gut...

3) So und der dritte Punkt ist auch der lustigste... mehr oder weniger  … ja ich weiß... Wozu brauch ich noch mehr Festplattenspeicher. Ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen... SSD Speicher kann man nie genug bekommen  
Alle SSDs habe ich mit der Zeit immer wieder dazugekauft und alte kleine dagegen ausgetauscht. Somit kommt meine nette SSD Sammlung zustande. Die neue Crucial SSD würde dann meine letzte kleine alte Intenso 120 GB SSD ersetzen und  mir wieder mehr Festplattenfreiheit verschaffen 

     … denn glaubt mir, ich unterhalte nebenbei einen kleinen knuffigen Youtube Kanal und da ist jeder Speicherplatz für Videos willkommen.
     Natürlich würde ich dann auch ein eigenes Youtube Video der PC-Games Hardware basteln...ist doch selbstverständlich... 


Im Anhang seht ihr mal 4 Bilder des Systems...
...und auch welch wahnwitzig irres Abenteuer es wäre, das neue Netzteil im System zu integrieren. Eigentlich bin ich froh die Rückseite geschlossen zu haben. Absolute Kapitulation an die Kabelage 
Bei der Menge an Laufwerken und Zusatzteilen, kommt das BeQuiet Gehäuse ganz schnell an seine Kapazitätsgrenzen...das macht sich insbesondere im Kabelmanagement bemerkbar.

So nun aber genug getippselt...denk ich... Ihr habt in eurem Video ja gesagt, wir sollen "kurz" erklären was wir mit der Hardware vorhaben... *hust* hab ich gemacht...kurz gehalten mein ich 


Tolles Gewinnspiel


Rudi

PS.: fast vergessen...ich würde auch gerne selbst bauen...Wo bleibt denn sonst der Spaß...und mein System möchte ich nicht verschicken...


----------



## Grimmidereine (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grüss Euch ,

auch ich möchte mich hiermit bei Eurer Pimp my PC Aktion bewerben. 

Mein derzeitiger PC besteht aus:
Silent Base 600
Be Quiet 500W Pure Power PSU
B360 Tuf Gaming Plus 
16gb 2400MHz RAM
i5 8600k Luftkühler PureRock
RTX 2070 ASUS Dual
Crucial MX 250gb
Toshiba 1TB HDD

Meine Wunschliste:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Habe mich für das Mainboard entschieden um aus der K CPU auch mal noch etwas Leistung rauszukitzeln und gleichzeitig den RAM welcher Leistungstechnisch auch noch einmal einiges bringen sollte. Die 2080S hab ich gewählt, weil ich auf einem 1440p Monitor mit 165hz liebend gern AAA Titel spiele und so die Mehrleistung optimal nutzen könnte. Im Fall der Fälle würde ich von mir aus den derzeitigen Luft-CPU Kühler gegen eine AiO-Wakü drauflegen. 
Letztlich bleibt mir nur zu sagen: Danke für die Chance 

Matthias


----------



## Rumpelgollum (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,

Ich bin zwar jetzt fast durch mit um und aufrüsten...doch würde sich das System und über etwas RTX freuen  
Daher habe ich auch die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio gewählt, welche dann natürlich Wasserkühlung umgerüstet werden würde. Das würde ich selbst übernehmen, genau wie den Einbau.
Die Karte würde genau reinpassen - 1 cm zur Pumpe.
Die Poseidon würde dann in meinen Ersatzrechner wandern - natürlich Wasser gekühlt.
Da Speicher durch nichts zu ersetzen ist, außer durch noch mehr Speicher - käme noch die Crucial MX500 2 TB dazu. welche ich natürlich auch selber einbauen würde, da ich die Datengräber etwas "scratch" verbaut habe.

Das System:

Ryzen 3700x
32 GB G-Shill TridentZ
Asus RoG CH VIII Formula
Asus RoG Thor 850 W
Corsair MP600 1Tb, SAMSUNG 970 EVO 1Tb, zwei Crucial P1 1TB, zwei SanDisk SSD 1TB, zwei SanDisk SSD Plus 480
Asus RoG Poseidon 1080Ti


Daher wären dies meine Wünsche:
MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte.
Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Bleiben 3 Punkte übrig
Wobei die SSD nur ein netter "Beifang" wäre

Grüße aus dem "Kosmonautenzentrum"


----------



## Galahad2077 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes Team von der PCGH,

ich finde es echt klasse, dass ihr solch ein Gewinnspiel veranstaltet. Mir würde es nämlich wirklich gelegen kommen etwas abzustauben, wenn ich Glück habe. Aber auch so ist es eine tolle Aktion, Hut ab!
Mein jetziges System ist leider nicht besonders gut gealtert. Ich hatte es vor ein paar Jahren als komplettes Paket gekauft, wobei in der Zwischenzeit der RAM ausgetauscht wurde. Für Gaming in 1080p ist es mittlerweile nur in niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen zu gebrauchen. Über die in meinem Fall sehr große Leistungssteigerung würde ich mich deswegen wirklich sehr freuen, falls ich ausgewählt werden sollte. 


Die derzeitigen Komponenten sind:

CPU: Intel Core i5 6500 3,20 GHz
CPU Kühler: Alpine 11GT Rev.2
GPU: Palit GTX 960 2GB (Blower)
MB: ASUS H110M-C
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 3000MHz
PSU: Corsair VS450
SSD: SanDisk Ultra2 222 GB
HDD: Toshiba 1TB
Case: Zalman Z9 Midi Tower

Wunschliste:

SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Falls ich so glücklich sein sollte und gewinne, würde sich zur 2070 Super natürlich noch eine passende CPU aus dem Hause AMD der neuen 3000er Serie dazugesellen. Ich würde dabei wahrscheinlich zum Ryzen 5 3600 greifen, da er das beste Preisleistungsverhältnis hat und zumindest fürs Gaming vollkommen ausreichen sollte. Zusammenbauen würde ich das alles dann selbst mit einem guten Freund von mir der sehr Technikaffin ist. Aus dem alten System würden dann SSD, HDD und der RAM übernommen werden. Fotos vom Aufbau würde ich natürlich dann einige schicken, wenn die gewünscht sind. Aus dem Aufbau ließe sich wegen den von mir gewählten Komponenten sicher eine schöne Bildfolge von Schritt zu Schritt machen.

Ansonsten wünsche ich natürlich allen anderen Bewerbern viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Tim


----------



## R_Syndikat (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrte PC-Games Hardware und Community,

hiermit bewerbe mich für "Pimp my PC 2019".
Ich habe keine große Wünsche, dennoch möchte ich versuchen zu den Glücklichen 6 zu gehören und würde mich deswegen sehr freuen.
Mein allergrößter Wunsch wäre:
- Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte) damit ich mein Rechner endlich mal wieder flotter starten kann.
- Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte) meine CPU wird ab und zu heiß, besonders im Sommer, deswegen brauche ich was vernünftiges um es runterzukühlen.
- MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte) mit der Grafikkarte kann ich endlich meine Liebsingsspiele vernünftig spielen ohne auf die schöne Grafik verzichten zu müssen.
- Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte) und natürlich das Netzteil, damit die Grafikkarte genug Strom hat und mein PC endlich nicht mehr ausgeht.
Die anderen Komponenten wären ein Luxus für mich, deswegen habe ich die auch nicht ausgewählt. Ich lasse es lieber für jemanden der es nötiger hat als ich.
-------------------------
Im Moment habe ich ein AMD System und gerade noch so zufrieden:
AMD FX-8350
Asus m5a97 evo r2.0
Corsair Vegeance Pro 16gb DDR3
GTX 1070 HOF.
Xilence 400 Watt 
1TB SSHD von Seagate
--------------------------
Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich und andere 5 Spiele gewinnen würden.
Ich gebe zu, das erspart mir weitere Ausgaben und ich kann dann für die andere Komponenten sparen 

Danke für solch eine tolle Aktion.

Beste Grüße aus Wolfsburg,
Roman


----------



## Keltasur (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi liebes Team,

kurz und knapp.

Mein System,
Mainboard: Asus P6T WS Pro
CPU: Intel Xeon X5350  (Standard Kühler)
HDD: 500GB
Grafikkarte: R9 290 (Cusom Kühler)
RAM: 12 GB 1333Mhz
Netzteil: 1000 Watt Bequit

Aufrüsten würde ich gerne folgendes:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Würde mich freuen von euch zu hören ! 

Liebe Grüße
Sebastian aus der schönen Rhön


----------



## BossSpalti (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend.

Ich versuche mein Glück auch mal. 

Bis jetzt habe ich verbaut:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Meshify C
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straigt Power 11 550W
Mainboard: MSI x470 Gaming Pro Carbon
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700x
CPU-Kühler: AMD Wraith Prism
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon RX 480 8GB von MSI in der Gaming X Version
RAM: 2x 8Gb CORSAIR VENGEANCE RGB PRO
SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 EVO
HDD: Seagate 2TB

Und aufrüsten würde ich den Pc mit:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkt übrig)

Ich habe mir vor einem Monat ein Upgrade von meinem Ryzen 5 1400 (da dieser in Battlefield V an seine Grenzen kam) zu dem 3700x gegönnt und mit dem x570 Mainboard und der 5700xt könnte ich dieses nun vollenden.
So kann dann 144 Hertz Gaming auf meinem Monitor in Spielen kommen. Außerdem bin ich ein Mensch, der viel speichert und wenig löscht (man könnte es ja irgendwann mal brauchen), so ist mein Speicher schon fast wieder voll, da kommt mir ne schnelle SSD sehr gelegen.
Meine alten Teile könnte ich in der Familie verteilen, da ist mir niemand böse.

Ich wünsche allen anderen viel Glück.


----------



## Keltasur (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Achso ganz vergessen XD
Gehäuse ist ein uralter Big Tower


----------



## Theyusle (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes pcgh team ich möchte mich erstmal für dieses tolle gewinnspiel bedanken und wünsche allen teilnehmern natürlich viel glück und hoffe natürlich das ich einer der 6 glücklichen sein werde.
Am liebsten wünsche ich mir einfach das tolle gehäuse.

Meine Punkte habe ich so aufgeteilt:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Nochmal danke für das Gewinnspiel


----------



## Ren_Dark (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion, Forumleser und Mitbewerber, 

meine aktuell verbaute Hardware, die größtenteils seinerzeit von euch (PCGH) empfohlen wurde, sieht wie folgt aus: 

Mainboard: ASRock Z97 Extreme4 Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX, 
2 RAM Module: G.SKILL F3-2400C10D-16GTX (16GB, PC3-19200 (DDR3-2400)), 
Prozessor: Intel® Xeon® Prozessor E3-1231 v3, 
Grafikarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury Nitro, 
erste SSD: Samsung SSD 850 Pro 256 GB (Betriebssystem), 
zweite SSD: Crucial CT500MX500SSD1 500 GB (Spielinstallationen), 
HDD: WDC WD10EAVS-00D7B0 1000 GB (Datengrab), 
Netzteil: Cooler Master MasterWatt Lite 600W ATX 2.31 (MPX-6001-ACABW), 
PC Gehäuse: Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH Edition. 

Und wenn ich einer von den sechs Glücklichen, von euch auserwählten Pimp my PC 2019 Gewinner bin, werde ich selbst diese Komponenten austauschen.: 

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte) 
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte) 
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig) 

Als CPU käme dann die aktuelle Preis-Leistung Gewinner CPU „Ryzen5 3600“ für die nächsten paar Jahre auf das Board. 
Zurzeit werkelt des weiteren noch ein Samsung SyncMaster 2494HS Full HD Monitor mit 60Hz vor sich her, der die GEWONNENE Grafikkarte (MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC) noch bis Anfang kommenden Jahres langweilen dürfte. Inspirieren lasse ich mich natürlich für den folge Monitor dann auch wieder durch PC GamesHardware (Hihi Schleim) nein im Ernst ich kann mich noch an die Grafikkarte erinnern die ich Anfang / Mitte 2001 kaufte, es war eine Voodoo 5 irgendwas und schuld für den kauf war PCGH mit ihrer ersten Print Ausgabe und seit dem habe ich viel und reichlich von denen lesen dürfen und habe, wenn überhaupt, nur selten die falsche (Preis-Leistung) Hardware gekauft. Danke schon mal dafür. 


Gewinnspiele beherbergen auch immer Träume in diesem Sinne, bedanke ich mich bei dem Traumveranstalter, die COMPUTEC MEDIA GMBH, Redaktion PC Games Hardware.


----------



## sirwuffi (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag liebe Redaktion. 

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für die PCGH "Pimp my PC" Aktion. - *Take 4 
**
Mein treuer Begleiter (teilweise) seit mehr als 15 Jahren

Mainboard*: Asus P8Z68-V 
*CPU*: Intel i7-3770
*CPU-Kühler*: Thermalright  Archon 
*RAM*: 16GB Corsair Venagnce DDR3 1600 
*Grafikkarte*: MSI GTX 1070 Armor 8G OC
*SSDs*: 2x  240GB Intel 730 (RAID 0) 
                             180GB Intel 520 
                             240GB Intel 530
              500GB Intel 545s M.2
              Samsung 960 EVO 500GB
*Soundkarte*: Asus Xonar D1
*Gehäuse*: LianLi V-1100S  Plus
*Netzteil*: BQ Straight Power E10 500W
*Lüfter & Steuerung*: 4x Silent Wings 2 120mm @ Aquaero 4.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die aktuelle Situation & der Aufrüst-Plan*
Bei meinem PC fehlt es nicht nur etwas an CPU Performance, sondern vielmehr krankt die gesamte Infrastruktur auf der alternden Plattform. Ein Großteil meiner SSDs läuft nur mit der Hälfte der mögliche Bandbreite. Habe ich einen USB-Stick über USB 3.0 angeschlossen, stottert das Touchpad. Mein XBOX Controller oder die USB Lüftersteuerung werden beim booten auch gerne mal gar nicht erkannt und müssen per Hand neu initialisiert werden. Und da der einzige PCIe x4 Slot mit einer SSD belegt ist, muss noch eine PCI Soundkarte herhalten  - ja, richtig gelesen *PCI* ohne kleines *e *am Ende.
Daher ist mein Plan auf ein System mit Ryzen 3 aufzurüsten. Die niedrigen Speicherpreise Im Sommer habe ich bereits genutzt, um mich schon mal günstig mit RAM einzudecken und habe mir ein 32GB Kit Ballistix Sport LT geholt. (siehe Bild). Der Rest steht noch aus. Daher hier meine Auswahl:


 Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)




* Gehäuse & Lüfter*
Wie im Bild unschwer zu erkennen ist ein Update meines 15jährigen Gehäuses mehr als überfällig: Die schlechte Luftzirkulation zusammen mit dem (mangels Möglichkeit) nicht vorhandenen Kabelmangement bedürfen dringender Abhilfe. Da ich gleichzeitig ein leises und relativ kleines Gehäuse bevorzuge, fiel die Wahl auf das kompakte *Be Quiet Pure Base 500*. Um das Gehäuse noch ein Stück leiser zu machen, kommt noch ein Upgrade mit den *Silent Wings 3 140mm *Lüftern dazu. Ich mags sehr leise.

*Mainboard
*Beim Mainboard fällt die Wahl recht schnell auf das *MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi* aus den folgenden Gründen: Erstens laut eurem Testbericht läuft  der Chipsatz Lüfter im Betrieb idR. nicht - großes Plus für den Silent Fan und zweitens kann ich die zwei M.2 Slots für meine beiden M.2 SSDs sehr gut brauchen. Zudem könnte ich dann auch endlich meine PCI Soundkarte in die wohl verdiente Rente schicken und den sehr guten Onboard Sound des X570 Gaming Edge Wifi nutzen. Zudem eignet sich das X570 Gaming Edge durch die exzellente Spannungsversorgung sehr gut für das geplante Overclocking der CPU*.*

*Speicher & SSDs*
Wie anfangs geschrieben sind zwei 16GB Riegel Ballistix Sport LT 3000 CL15  mit den guten Micron E Dies bereits vorhanden, also kein Bedarf hier. 
Ähnlich sieht es beim SSD Speicher aus. Hier hat sich über die Jahre genug Speicherplatz angesammelt, dass kein Bedarf an zusätzlichem Speicherplatz besteht.

*Netzteil & CPU Kühler
*Das vorhandene 500W Netzteil, würde vielleicht gerade noch  für die MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC reichen (MSI selbst  empfiehlt 650W), aber mit Hinsicht auf das anstehende Overclocking der  zukünftigen Ryzen 3 CPU fahre ich mit dem *Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt* wohl sicherer und auch noch ein Stück leiser. Für das OC der CPU wird der *Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4*  sehr hilfreich sein. Wasserkühlungen stehe ich eher kritisch gegenüber  und da ist der BQ DRP 4 wohl die beste verfügbare Alternative, auch  abseits der Auswahl hier.
*
Grafikkarte
*Bei der Grafikkarte habe ich mich für die *MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X* entschieden, obwohl ich noch genug Punkte für die etwas schnellere *MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC *gehabt hätte. Ausschlag hat dabei der starke Kühler der RX 5700 XT Gaming X gegeben. Im Sinne des Silent-Build war mir die geringere Lautstärke wichtiger als ein wenig mehr FPS oder RTX. Mit etwas Undervolting soll die Karte ja quasi unhörbar sein. Im Zweifel würde ich natürlich auch die 2070 Super nehmen, falls von der RX 5700 XT Gaming X keine mehr übrig sind  

*Die fehlende Komponente*
Das einzig noch fehlende Teil wäre dann ein Ryzen 3600. Vielleicht wird es dank eurer Hilfe und dem Verkauf der alten Hardware auch noch ein Ryzen 3700, damit sich die RX 5700 XT Gaming X auch ganz sicher nicht langweilt.

Den Zusammenbau würde ich auch selbst übernehmen.


Zum Abschluss möchte ich euch danken. Nicht nur fürs lesen, sondern auch für die Aktion als solches. So kann man sich jedes Jahr im Herbst schön einen Nachmittag hinsetzten und übers Aufrüsten mit Hardware nachdenken, an die man vielleicht aufgrund des Preises nie denken würde...


----------



## Bongripper666 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Da bin ich dann mit meinem Custom Gaming Laptop wohl draußen. Den zu "pimpen" würde auch deutlich teurer sein als bei einem Wald und Wiesen PC.


----------



## Sinuscom (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich würde, wenn ich denn gewinnen sollte, folgende Produkte bevorzugen:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

Als CPU würde ich mir einen Ryzen 3600(X?) kaufen. Dürfte für die nächsten Jahre so reichen, denke ich.
_________________________________________

Momentan habe ich einen Xeon 1231v3 auf einem Asus Sabertooth Z97 mit 16GB Ram von Corsair. Cooler Master 600W Netzteil von 2011
Leider bildet der Prozessor mittlerweile einen Flaschenhals und drosselt meine Vega 56 - bei Battlefield V ist die CPU durchgehend auf 100% Auslastung.
Das Netzteil ist bald 10 Jahre alt und ich weiß nicht wie lang die Lüfter es noch tun


----------



## SirLootALot (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin, Ich will mal mein Glück versuchen ich könnte ein Upgrade gut gebrauchen ^^.

Mein PC sieht aktuell so aus:

CPU: AMD FX-8150 @3.9GHz
Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD5
GPU: AMD Radeaon RX580 Sapphire pulse
RAM: 2x 8GB G-Skill Ripjaws X 1600MHz
Netzteil: Seasonic SS-400ER Active PFC F3 (ein 400W 80Plus OEM Netzteil)
CPU Lüfter: Alpenföhn Groß Clock'ner
Gehäuselüfter: 2x Arctic P12
Optische Laufwerke: 1x LG IDE-Laufwerk mit S-ATA Adapter; 1x Samsung S-ATA Laufwerk
Festplatten: 1x Seagate Barracuda 500GB; 1x Seagate Barracuda 1,5TB; 1x Seagate Barracuda 2TB; 1x Toshiba 2TB
Gehäuse: unidentifizierbares OEM Office Gehäuse

Mein PC ist offensichtlich im CPU Limit und daher macht ein GPU Upgrade für mich keinen Sinn und ein neues Mainboard kann ich mit meinem AM3+ Prozessor leider auch nicht nutzen, genau so wie DDR4 RAM. Was ich aber um so mehr gebrauchen kann ist ein neues Gehäuse, da mein aktuelles Gehäuse einen grottigen Airflow hat und keine Installation weiterer Lüfter erlaubt Außerdem ist das Dark Base Pro 900 eines der letzten Gehäuse, das noch den Einbau so vieler Laufwerke erlaubt, wie ich sie verbaut habe. Meine Temperaturen und Lautstärke könnte ich natürlich mit einem besseren CPU Kühler und Lüftern auch noch verbessern. Was aber mit Sicherheit den Größten Unterschied machen würde wäre endlich eine SSD für meinen PC zu haben. Ich bin zwar mit meinen Festplatten soweit zufrieden, aber das wäre tatsächlich ein großer Sprung. Das Netzteil wäre natürlich eine nette dreingabe, denn mein 400W Netzteil kommt nur gerade so mit meinen stromhungrigen Komponenten zurecht und hat, weil es ein OEM Netzteil ist, sehr Kurze - natürlich nicht modulare - Kabel, die das Kabelmanagement zur Qual machen. Evtl. merkt man, dass ich mir viele Teile aus alten Office PCs schnappe, die ich in die Finger bekomme.

Daher würde ich mich über folgendes sehr freuen:


SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)

Gesamt: 36 Punkte von 55 (19 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mich sehr über ein Upgrade freuen, aber wünsche allen anderen natürlich auch viel Glück


----------



## DarkAgony87 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Wunschzusammenstellung für eine fällige "Generalüberholung"

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich werde ich noch einen Ryzen 5 3600X beziehen, da ich nun gerne auf AMD umsteigen möchte.
Meine Grafikkarte reicht mir, diese werde ich zusammen mit dem Netzteil übernehmen.
Aufgrund der zwangläufig fortschreitenden Altersschwäche des Systems möchte ich dieses auf absehbare Zeit ausmustern.
Aktuelle Titel sind nicht mehr wirklich flüssig spielbar. The Witcher 3 würde ich gern mal durchpsielen, ohne vorher den letzten Nerv
zu verlieren vor lauter Geruckel und Gelagge 

Zu meinem System

Ich besitze die Grundbasis meines aktuellen PC's seit 2011.
-> Gehäuse: Thermaltake Chaser MK-I
-> Netzteil: Corsair HX1000i PC-Netzteil (Günstig geschossen obwohl total unnötig *ich weiß*)
-> Mainboard: GigaByte GA-Z68P-DS3
-> CPU: Intel Core I7-2600K LGA1155
-> CPU Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO (FAN ersetzt durch Noiseblocker eLoop® B12-PS 120mm wegen Lagerschaden am Originallüfter und Rückseite mit einem Noctua den rumgelegen hat)
-> RAM: HyperX HX316C9SRK2/16 Savage, DDR3, 16 GB (2x8GB), 1600 MHz CL9 DIMM XMP, rot
-> GPU: Zotac Geforce 1080 AMP! Edition 8GB (seit Ende Juli 2018, vorher MSI Geforce GTX 560 Twin Frozr 2)
-> Systemlaufwerk: 2x Samsung MZ-75E250B 850 EVO 2,5" Sata mit je 250GB im Raid 0
-> Datenlaufwerk: WD Blue 4TB SATA 3,5" + WD Blue 2TB SATA 3,5"
-> Erweiterungskarte: Inateck PCI-Karte, USB 3.0 (5 Ports)

-> Monitor: Acer S242HLDBID 60,1 cm (24 Zoll, 1080p 60Hz) + MSI 24 L Optix MAG241CR 144Hz (24 Zoll, 144Hz 1080p)


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Liebes PC Games Hardware Team.

Da ich "nur" einen Laptop von MSI (GP73 Leopard 8RF) besitze kommt für mich nur eine größere SSD in Frage, da alle anderen Komponenten ausscheiden.
Vielleicht gibt es mal eine Aufrüst-Aktion für Laptops. Freue mich aber trotzdem über das Gewinnspiel.
Meine Verbaute Festplatte ist eine PCI-E Gen.3 SSD mit 256 GB.

Meine Wunsch:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Gesamt: 11 Punkte von 55 (44 Punkte übrig)

Mein gesamtes Gaming System:

Betriebssystem : Windows 10 Pro
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7.8750H CPU @ 6 x 2,20 - 4,10 GHz 
Grafik : Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070 8GB DDR5
Ram : 16 Gb DDR4 2400 MHz XMP
Disk1 : 250 Gb PCI SSD M2
Disk2 : 1000 GB Toshiba HDD extern
Mouse : Roccat LEADR Wireless
Keyboard : Roccat RYOS MK Glow
Headset : Roccat Khan Aimo Hi-Res 7.1 Surround Sound
Controller : 2 x Microsoft Xbox One
Screen 1 : BenQ EW3270ZL 32 Zoll (2560 x 1440, AMVA Panel)
Screen 2 : MSI 120-Hz 17 Zoll (1080p MATRIX DISPLAY)
CPU Cooler : Cooler Boost 5 Dual-Fan-Kühlung
PC housing : MSI GP73 Leopard 8RF
Mainboard : MSI
Power Adapter : MSI
Network : Killer™ Ethernet E2400 - Killer SHIELD
Sound : Nahimic VR 7.1 Kanal-Surround-Audio

LG Mark (Odesa Lee James)


----------



## afrotobi (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey PCGH Team

so erstmal meine Auswahl:

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 55 (12 Punkte übrig)

ich fände es super cool, wenn Ihr mich beim Aufrüsten unterstützt - das sollt Ihr aber nicht einfach so tun - sondern ich will euch auch erklären warum:

1. werde ich euch ewig, oder zumindest so lang wie mein Rechner online ist, verbunden sein.
2. Würdet Ihr meiner Frau einen riesen Gefallen tun und ihr damit den ein oder anderen Abend Ruhe garantieren.
3. Bin ich leider gerade knapp bei Kasse, weil so ein "eBay Betrüger Sack" meine 2080S leider nie hatte, aber die Kohle eingesteckt hat.
4. können wir gern ein paar Runden in diversen Spielen zusammen genießen.
5. Ich werde euch meine ersten 100 Kills (in welchem Spiel auch immer/ WoT/BFV/oder RDR2) widmen und sogar beim ersten Mal Starten des PCs ein "Dankesbier" auf euch trinken!
6. Benötigt mein 3700x noch das passende Mutterbrett 
7. Werde ich die Gebote der heiligen RGBibel in dieser Aufrüstaktion befolgen, anwenden und stets dem RGottB huldigen!
8. Schreibe ich euch ein cooles Feedback zu der Hardware und dem Aufrüstprozess! 

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank!
Tobi

und zum krönenden Abschluss - der Zockertempel und der Innenraum:
Die verbaute HW sieht man ja super in der Signatur!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TilleW (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PcGH Team,

da ich ein Cpu Upgrade dringend nötig habe, (Cpu Bottleneck vom feinsten) kommt mir dieses Gewinnspiel genau gelegen. 
Meine Wahl würde da auf den AMD Ryzen 7 3700X fallen, dieser wird meinen Ansprüchen mehr als gerecht werden.
Zudem freue Ich mich auch endlich meine alte 1Tb Hdd in die wohlverdiente Rente zu schicken,
diese summt vor sich hin und verschwendet meine Lebenzeit durch ewiges Warten!
Zu den Lüftern, diese brauche Ich nicht unbedint, aber wenn schon alles auf's Haus geht, dann auch richtig.
Nehme dann die 140mm Oschis!
Genau, den Zusammenbau würde Ich selber übernehmen,
freut euch schon mal auf tausend Zeichen geistigen Dünnschiss und verschwommene Handy Fotos. 

Euer Till 

Meine Wahl:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein altes Schätzchen:

Cpu: I7 2600K @4,5 
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3
Board:Ga-Z77X-D3h  
Ram:16 Gb ddr 3 1600mhz
Gpu: Amd Rx Vega 56 
Gehäuse:Nanoxia Deep Silence One 
Netzteil: Corsair 750W
Speicher: 
1. Samsung SSD 850 Evo 220 gb oder so 
2. Hdd 1 Tb 
Monitor: Samsung 27"WQHD 144hz 

Achja falls Ihr euch fragt weswegen, da ein Sandy Bridge Prozessor auf einem z77 board läuft,
habe meinen alten Prozi durch professionelles cpu köpfen mit der Rasieklinge gekillt. 
Naja passiert den besten..


----------



## neo100378 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PGH Team 
 das wäre meine Wunschliste für meinen Sohn  

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 55 (5 Punkte übrig)

Wie schon geschrieben wäre die Teile  für meinen Sohn zu Weihnachten. Ich würde ihm dann noch einen AMD Ryzen 3600 dazu kaufen. 

Denn  Rest kann ich von seinem alten Pc nehmen.

Da wäre aktuell verbaut:

Mainboard: Asus B75M-PLUS
CPU:               Intel i5  3570k
RAM:              2x 4GB G.skill
Grafikkarte:Nvidia GTX 1050Ti von Zotac
Festplatte    120GB SSD von Kingston
                          1TB HDD von Western Digital
Netzteil :      650W Netzteil von Be Quiet non modular
Gehäuse :    Corsair Sniper 

Als Monitor nutz er seinen Full HD  TV das ganz gut passt.

Das Problem ist das der PC immer wiedermal Abstütz, was dem Mainboard und RAM zu verschulden ist.
Ich bin halt Alleinerziehende und deswegen ist es nicht immer leicht was auszurüsten, deswegen finde ich eure Aktion super nice,  Da hätte ich mal die Chance meinem Sohn zusammen bit euch eine Freude zu machen. 
Sollte wir gewinnen gibt es ein schönes Weihnachts Video   von mir und meinem Sohn für euch.
Zusammenbauen könnte ich das selber. 

Liebe Grüsse Andy und Sohn aus Österreich


----------



## geule1234 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*
> 
> Wenn neue Spiele nur noch ruckeln und der PC trotzdem lautstark gekühlt werden muss, dann ist es höchste Zeit zum Aufrüsten. Bei Pimp my PC 2019 geschieht das kostenlos für sechs PCGH-Leser! Zusammen mit den Aktionspartnern Be Quiet, Crucial und MSI bringt PC Games Hardware die Spiele-PCs von sechs Teilnehmern auf Vordermann.
> 
> ...




SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## kSHIN (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hier meine Wunschliste:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 mm) (1 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Allen Teilnehmern wünsche ich viel Glück

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 3700X
Mainboard: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite
Grafik: MSI GTX 1070 Aero ITX 8G OC
RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V 3200 CL16
Netzteil: Corsair RM550X
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Meshify S2


----------



## kissa3st (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

____________________________________________________________________________________
Dazu kommt ein AMD Ryzen 5 3600.
____________________________________________________________________________________

Mein System:

2013 habe ich mir meinen ersten eigenen PC aus folgenden Komponenten zusammen gebaut.

CPU : I5 4670k
Motherboard: MSI Z87 G45
RAM: 2x 4GB XMS 3

Anfang 2019 habe ich die Grafikkarte und das Gehäuse gewechselt, da meine alte MSI GTX 760 2GB einfach zu alt geworden ist und es was neues her musste.
GPU: AMD XFX 580 8GB

Gehäuse: AeroCool RIFT RGB Midi Tower
Netzteil: Be Quiet 530W
CPU Lüfter: Be Quiet
3x 120mm Lüfter für eine gute Luftzirkulation.
120 GB M.2 SSD
1TB HDD 

Weil ich eh wieder neu Aufrüsten möchte und diesmal eher zu AMD tendiere, ist diese Aktion genau der richtige Zeitpunkt hier teilzunehmen. 

Anbei noch 2 Bilder meines Rechners.

MfG


----------



## varabio (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktueller PC:

CPU:............................AMD FX 8350
Mainboard:...............Asus MA5 A97 R2.0
RAM:..........................4x4GB G-Skill Sniper 1866 Mhz DDR3
Grafikkarte:..............Asus Geforce GTX 1080 
Festplatte 1:.............Samsung Evo 850 (500gb)
Festplatte 2:..............Toshiba 2 TB
Netzteil:......................Corsair CX 500M
Gehäuse:.....................Be Quiet! Pure Base 600
Soundkarte:................Creative Soundblaster Z

_____________________________________________________________________________________
Was ich gerne haben möchte:

RAM:..............................Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD:................................Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil:........................Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:....................3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard:.......MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

_____________________________________________________________________________________

Warum ich genau diese Komponenten ausgewählt habe ist recht einfach. 
Dadurch das ich noch einen alten AM3+ Sockel habe und daher nur DDR3 Ram so brauch ich für die aktuelle AM4 Mainboards neuen Arbeitsspeicher.
Dazu kommt noch ein neuen AMD Mainboard selbst und dadurch das ich noch viele Punkte überhatte, so würde ich mir das große Mainboard leisten. (Dazu kaufe ich mir dann einen Ryzen7 3700X) 
Klar um effektiv arbeiten so wie zocken zu können lohnt es sich eine schnelle SSD zu besitzen die aber auch eine gewisse Größe anbei hat.
Mit meiner aktuellen 500W PSU kann ich bei einem neueren Mainboard nicht viel reißen, dadurch das ich "nur" einen 8 Pin CPU Stecker besitze und die meisten neueren Mainboards ein 8 und ein 4 Pin (oder noch mehr) Anschluss benötigen.
Zudem ist die Effizienz der aktuellen PSU´s deutlich besser.
Eine neue Grafikkarte brauche ich aktuell nicht, da ich aktuell noch eine GTX 1080 besitze und die für die Spiele, die ich spiele, vollkommen ausreicht.
Zudem wäre ein neuer CPU Lüfter auch vergebene Liebesmühe, da ich erst vor kurzem ein Dark Rock 4 Pro eingebaut habe.


----------



## Xiano (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallöchen

Meine  Wunschliste wäre:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Aktuelles System:

Asus ROG Crosshair VI Extreme
AMD Ryzen 1700X
be quiet! Silent Loop 280 AIO
16 GB Corsair Vengeance RGB
550 Watt Cooler Master V550
Palit Geforce GTX 1600 6GB
256 GB SanDisk SSD
2TB HDD


Läuft zwar aber Grafikkarte ist nicht der burner und Games auf ner SSD wär schon besser 

P.S. Etwas staubig

MfG


----------



## O77I (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus PCGH Team,

das ist meine Wunschliste:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich habe die Komponenten gewählt, da mir mit meiner RX580 bei 1440p Grafikleistung fehlt.
Desweiteren ist mir mein PC unter Last zu laut und die HDD nervt bei Schreibzugriffen, daher würde ich die Gehäuselüftung aufrüsten und meine letzte verbliebene HDD aus dem PC verbannen! 

Tolle Aktion!
Grüße


----------



## Dschons (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo an PCGHX und die Community,

ich wünsche allen viel Glück die an der Aktion teilnehmen.

Mein aktueller PC:

CPU:..........................    FX-8320 @ 8 x 3700 Mhz (3919 Mhz)
CPU Kühlung:..........    MasterLiquid 120 Wasserkühlung
Mainboard:...............	Gigabyte 970A-UD3P
RAM:.........................    2x8GB Corsair DDR3-12800
Grafikkarte:..............	NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 4 GB GDDR5
Festplatte 1:.............    Kingston A400 SSD 480GB, SATA
Festplatte 2:.............    Corsair Force Series MP510 960GB, M.2
Netzteil:....................    be quiet! System Power 7 BQ SU7-600W
Gehäuse:...................   Aerocool Xpredator X1 Midi-Tower
Monitor:....................   Acer Predator XB1 XB241H

_____________________________________________________________________________________
Wie ich gerne aufrüsten möchte:

RAM:..........................      Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:..............      Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:.................      3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse:...................      Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard:.....     MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte:..     MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

_____________________________________________________________________________________

Ich habe auf dem Youtube Channel von PC Games Hardware von dieser Aktion erfahren.
Seit einigen Wochen, möchte ich mein System aufrüsten und kaufe mir daher, Stück für Stück neue Komponenten zusammen.
Wie anhand meines aktuellen Systems zu erkennen ist besitze ich ein altes AM3+ Mainboard mit entsprechendem DDR3 Ram.
Mir strebt eine neuer Ryzen Prozessor der 3000 Serie  vor, den ich gerne ins neue System einbauen möchte (noch nicht gekauft). Daher habe ich mich für das Mainboard und den Arbeitsspeicher entschieden sowie den CPU Kühler.
Ich zocke hauptsächlich mit meinem PC und habe aufgrund dessen eine Starke RTX 2070 Super ausgewählt, da ich gerne auf allen Details in Ultra und Full HD zocken möchte. Aber auch einen Puffer für die Zukunft bewahren möchte.
Die Wahl des neuen Gehäuses und entsprechender Lüfter, ist für mich die logische Wahl da mein aktuelles Gehäuse kein Platz für alle ausgewählten Komponenten hat und leider auch schon arg in die Jahre gekommen ist.


----------



## jreich (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

ich bin Joel und Student. 
Dank geringem Budgets harre ich mit meinem jetztigen System aus :

MB:ASrock 970m pro 
Graka:R9 380 Nitro > jetzt Vega 64 leider wird die zu heiß würde also Kühlung wechseln im Aufrüst prozess und dokumentieren!
RAM:2x4GB Gskill 2400Mhz
Netzteil:400 Watt Bequite! > jetzt 750W 
CPU:FX 8350 @ 4,3Ghz @ 1,4125V
CPU Kühler: scythe lüfter topblow
SSD:3x Crucial 240gb

Dieser PC musste nach Upgrade von fx 4kernen auf den 8350 einiges durchmachen erst wollte ich einen Airflow erzeugen um die CPU besser zu Kühlen( im sommer zu heiß geworden). 
Leider bei raus gekommen ,dass die Spannungswandler zu heiß werden.

Nun steht er offen und Hässlich da  Dies muss geändert werden ! 

vor kurzem habe ich für 200 gebraucht eine Vega 64 erstanden. 

Leider nicht bedacht ,dass die 400W nicht ausreichen also neues Netzteil rein 

Nun würde ich gern meine CPU austauschen beim Black Friday gegen eine Ryzen 7 2700x oder Ryzen 7 3...

Wenn ihr mir dafür CPU Kühler,RAM und Mainboard Sponsoren könntet würde ich den Ryzen besorgen und die Vega Ghetto Kühlen ,dann könnte auch endlich das Gehäuse zu !

Also Meine Wunschliste :
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

oder falls ihr einen 7. Auslosen möchtet der ein Projekt Dokumentiert (Vlog):

RAM egal welchen,CPU Kühler,Mainboard

MFG Joel


----------



## dok81 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Werte PCGH-Team,

gern würde ich auch die Möglichkeit haben, mein PC upzugraden! Da zu heutiger Zeit wird mehr PC-Leistung für 4K Spiele gebraucht, habe ich schon längst upgrade mit schnellerem CPU und Grafikkarte geplant.

Z.Z. habe ich folgende Hardware in meinem PC:
- CPU: Intel Core i7-8700K mit WK Corsair H60
- MB: Asus Strix Z370- F Gaming
- Ram: 2x 8GB DDR4-3200 GSkill TridentZ
- Grafikkarte: Asus Strix GTX1080Ti 11GB
- Netzteil: be quiet Straight Power 10 600 Watt
- SSD: Samsung M.2 970Evo 500Gb / Samsung SATA 850Evo 500Gb
- HDD WD Red 2Tb 
- Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5

Den PC habe ich selbst konfiguriert und zusammengebaut.  Geplant wurde ein Intel i9-9900KS (den ich selbst kaufe) mit RTX2080 Grafikkarte. Für den neuen CPU würde ich auch ein besseres/aktuelles Mainboard nehmen (mit besserem Stromversorgung, was für i9-9900KS sehr wichtig ist!). 
Daher würde ich mir folgende Komponente wünschen:

Intel Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig) 
Neue Komponenten würde ich auch gern selber austauschen.

Würde mich sehr freuen einer von 4 glücklichen Gewinnern zu sein! Wünsche trotzdem allem viel Glück!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drno2009 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU:		Intel Core I5 3470    Code Name: Ivy Bridge
CPU Kühler:	Artic Freezer Xtreme Rev. 2	
RAM:		1x 8GB DDR 3
Mainboard:	MSI B75A-G43
Netzteil:	Be Qiet Pure Power 10 
Grafikkarte:	RX 580 Nitro+
Speicher:	Samsung Evo  840  500	GB
Gehäuse:	Nicht zu ermitteln
Lüfter:		Honeywell  HAT-900E Kraftvoller und geräuscharmer Turbo-Ventilator 40W 
+ Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 120mm


Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe meinen PC im Jahr 2012 gekauft. Damals wollte ich eigentlich nur einen PC mit einer AMD Radeon 7870 haben und einer Intel-CPU. Ich habe den dann auch recht günstig bekommen und die 7870 habe ich erst vor kurzem gegen die RX 580 getauscht, es hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Obwohl ich auf 1080P spiele, limitiert die CPU, dazu kommt noch, dass bei zu großer Belastung der PC einfach ausgeht und  sich kaum wieder einschalten lässt. Ich habe im letzten Jahr das Netzteil austauschen lassen, aber der Fehler besteht weiterhin.
Die Lösung: Bei geöffnetem Seitenteil ein 40W Lüfter direkt in das Gehäuse blasen lassen…
Jetzt sind die Temperaturen mehr als in Ordnung und der PC bleibt stabil. Aber auch dauer nervt das ganze doch sehr. 
Zum Gehäuse kann ich nicht viel schreiben, es ist aber aus Metall und sehr stabil, wir haben bereits viel durchgemacht und irgendwie habe ich auch eine ziemliche Delle auf die Oberseite rein gehauen, ich kann oder mag mich nicht mehr daran erinnern, wie das passiert ist. 
Durch die Bewerbung hoffe ich, dass ich mir ein komplett neues System bauen kann. Ich würde mir als CPU einen Ryzen 5 3600 holen und wäre dann für die nächsten Jahre glücklich und zufrieden und würde dann mein altes System in einen wohlverdienten Ruhestand schicken.


----------



## darkyyyyy (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Wunschliste:


SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Hardware:

CPU: Intel Core i7-7700K
CPU-Kühler: CORSAIR Hydro Series H115i PRO
GPU: Asus ROG Strix GeForce GTX1060 &GB
Mainboard: Asus ROG Strix Z270F 
SSD: Samsung MZ-76E500B/EU SSD 860 EVO 500 GB
HDD:Seagate ST2000LM015 Barracuda 2 TB
RAM: Corsair CMK16GX4M2C3000C16 Vengeance LPX 2 x 8 GB
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series 275R


----------



## Keana87 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team - Mein "Spiele"-PC von 2009 ist leider etwas in die Jahre gekommen.
Er war mir bisher stehts ein guter Wegbegleiter, auch wenn er den aktuellen Aufgaben nicht mehr gewachsen ist.
Diablo 3 schafft er noch, das war es dann aber auch schon.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, die Möglichkeit einer Überholung des guten alten Geräts zu erhalten.
Was ich mir von Euch erhoffe zu erhalten:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

und zu meiner aktuellen Zusammenstellung:

Gehäuse: Zalman Z11 mit Sichtfenster
RAM: 4x1GB DDR2 PC2-6400 (400 MHz) Mushkin
CPU: Core2Duo E8400 Dual Core
CPU-Kühler: THERMALTAKE Frio OCK
SSD: 1x Samsung 850 Evo Sata-SSD 250GB, 1x Samsung HD501LJ HDD 500GB sata
Netzteil: Be Quiet System Power 450Watt
Intel-Mainboard: Gigabyte EP43-UD3L
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: Asus Nvidia GeForce GTX 750TI


----------



## golftango16 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,
es geht nicht direkt um meinen PC, sondern eher um den von meinem Sohn an dem ich schon seit fast 2 Jahren parallel zu meinem Gaming- PC baue, leider fehlt wie bei fast jeden hier das nötige Kleingeld. Habe meinen eigenen PC jetzt nach und nach umgerüstet, und bin eigentlich fast fertig und alles was vorrübergehend bei mir verbaut war, ist entweder in den PC von meinem Sohn gewandert oder wurde verkauft und reinvestiert in bessere PC- Teile. Da mein Sohn (14) mir letztes Jahr zum Geburtstag mir dann auch noch mein Traumgehäuse (Thermaltake Core P90 ca. 180,-€) geschenkt hat, wurde alles nochmal komplizierter und teurer, weil ich richtig viel Zeit und Geld in eine Wasserkühlung gesteckt habe. Dabei ist sein Rechner leider ein bisschen auf der Strecke geblieben. Darum möchte ich hier mitmachen, um mal abzuschließen, fertig zu werden und mal was zurückgeben. Verbaut ist ein I7 8700K, eine M.2 SSD 500GB, eine AIO Wasserkühlung, RAM ist neu, Gehäuse ist ok, und insgesamt sind zwölf Lüfter verbaut. Was noch gemacht werden muss ist das Netzteil (8 Jahre alt), das Mainboard (war Damals einfach nur günstig) und die Grafikkarte, weil ich vor zwei Jahren für uns beide eine GTX 1050 Ti gekauft habe, anstatt mir eine vernünftige. Und weil noch Punkte über waren und Spiele immer mehr Speicherplatz brauchen, wäre eine 2TB SSD auch nicht schlecht.



SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte), (nur weil noch Punkte über waren!).
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,

ich machs kurz, mein PC als solches existiert nicht mehr und ist kurz davor Teil eines Rechts-Streites zu werden wenn ich dem zustimme.

Der PC hat einen Schaden, durch Blitz Einschlag. Versicherung kontaktiert . Ok Schick uns das Ding zu. Hatter. Vor Ort hier es nö können keine Fehler Feststellen. ( bei mir zu Hause war nix mehr kein zucken 0 ) ein anderes Gerät auf der gleichen Stromleitung angeklemmt. Funktionierte. Somit musste für mich der PC defekt sein.  Laut der Gutachter Firma alles ok keine Probleme. 

Nun hamse das gute Stück zurück geschickt. Mit DHL. Tja das kam leider zerwürfelt bei mir an. Grafikkarte verbogen und aus dem Slot gerissen. Gehäuse verbogen Glas Tür gespalten . Standfüße weggeplatzt . also so richtig schön zusammen getreten. Nun weigert sich dich Firma ein wenig für den Schaden KOMPLETT auf zu kommen und ich muss zusehen was ich mache. Entweder das Ding komplett unter Wert denen verkaufen und neu aufbauen und mal eben 1500 €selber aufn Tisch legen. ( und hoffen hier ausgelost zu werden ) oder aber in den Rechtsstreit zu gehen und dann Wochen oder gar Monate lang das Gerät nicht mehr zu haben und am Ende wirds auch nur einbehalten.

Darum hab ich mich selber bei der Auswahl der Sachen darum bemüht eine Grundlage zu schaffen in der Hoffnung mit wenig eigen Anteil dann wieder einen Funktions fähigen PC zu haben.

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## BanditR6 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Wunschliste:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Mainbord: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Hardware:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX
CPU-Kühler: Wraith Prism Kühler
GPU: 8GB Gainward GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER Phantom PCI-E
Mainboard: MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
SSD: 1000GB Samsung 970 Evo Plus M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 NVMe 1.3 3D-NAND TLC (MZ-V7S1T0BW)
HDD: 3000GB Toshiba P300 High-Performance HDWD130UZSVA 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
RAM: 32GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT V2 Dual Rank grau DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Netzteil: 600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM Modular 80+ Gold
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 gedämmt mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz


----------



## FreshThana (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe Redaktion,

die Frage ist ja immer, warum möchte ich pimpen und bei mir ist gar nicht so viel zum pimpen da. 
Ich schreibe hier einfach kurz die Komponenten die ich noch vom Name her kenne. 

Gehäuse: In Win GT1 
CPU: Intel I7 3280 
Mainboard: X79A-GD45 PLUS 
RAM: Irgendeiner von G.E.I.L aufjedenfall 4x4GB mit 1600 ( er ist hell blau )
Kühler: Thermalright macho rev. b 
GPU: Eine HD7850 von Sapphire
Netzteil: Eins von Be Quiet das zumindest Modular ist. Ich glaube es waren 700 Watt ( +- )
HDD/SSD: Irgendein 1TB Datengrab bzw eine externe 3TB Festplatte und eine 240GB SSD 

Bei der Auswahl der Produkte habe ich mich gefragt, was brauche ich eigentlich.

SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 28 Punkte von 55 (27 Punkte übrig)

Letztlich kann man sehen, nicht viel.

Ich liebe mein Gehäuse. Das In Win GT1 ist vermutlich das beste Gehäuse was man sich für wenig Geld kaufen kann. Es ist groß genug für alle Grafikkarten. Sichtfester. 2 Eingebaute Lüfter und Luftfilter. 
Um das Gehäuse zu verbessern würde ich nur wirklich gerne das Lüfterset damit ich etwas mehr Kühlung bekomme.

Mainboard brauche ich wegen des Sockels weiterhin und da es sowie so ein sehr gutes Mainboard ist und mein I7 mich auch weiterhin gut bedienen wird muss dort nichts gepimped werden.

Mehr SSD speicher kann man immer gebrauchen. Und da ich glaube, dass ich keinen M2 Platz habe, reicht mir eine mit ganz normalen SATA. Das hat bisher alles gut geklappt. 

16 GB Ram reichen ja auch aus bisher. 

Somit kommen wir zu meinen 2GB GPU Speicher. 
Die HD7850 ist einfach veraltet. Sie hat sehr gut die PS3 Zeit mitgemacht. Ich konnte sogar noch Dark Souls 3 spielen, allerdings ist sie mit 2 Monitoren und den aktuellen Spielen einfach überfordert. 
Ich würde mich über eine AMD Karte freuen, da ich bisher mit AMD Grafikkarten gut gefahren bin. 
Außerdem brauche ich kein High End Modell und ich bin ein sehr bescheidender Mensch und mir würde ein Update der Grafikkarte reichen.

Ich würde mich freuen das System in Ihre Hände zugeben. Vor allem reine Lüfter habe ich nie selbst montiert. 
Allerdings ist diesen System von mir selbst zusammen gebaut worden und somit kann ich es auch selbst montieren damit ich Ihre Arbeit nicht in Anspruch nehmen muss.


----------



## Florian998 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
mein Name ist Florian und ich bin aktuell Lehrling.

Mein aktueller Begleiter (nennen wir ihn „Schrottie“) ist ein Pc, der mich bisher ohne große Abstürze und defekte durch die Schulzeit gebracht hat. Nun ist er aber doch schon in die Jahre gekommen und ich habe vergeblich versucht, ihn mit einer neuen 480gb SSD von Intenso etwas länger am Leben zu lassen.

Er hat nämlich 4gb 1333mhz ddr3 RAM, eine GTX 550ti, und den legendären core 2quad q6600, den ich aber nicht mal mit Klebeband übertakten konnte. XD 
Ich kann noch immer so ziemlich alle Spiele „spielen“, die ich möchte, aber nur in 720p und niedrigen Details…..
Da mich die aktuelle Ryzen 3000er Serie ziemlich angelacht habe, würde ich gerne an der „Pimp my PC 2019“ Aktion teilnehmen, um meinen Schrottie in ein Artgerechtes Zuhause für eine neuen Ryzen 5 3600x zu verwandeln und er sich auch bei den neuesten Titeln nicht langweilen muss. :p

Meine Wunschliste sieht daher so aus:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
den ich hoffentlich auf 3200/bzw auf 3600mhz übertakten kann, um das Maximum aus der aktuellen 3000er Serie zu holen.

als Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
damit mein altes Netzteil nicht explodiert und die Bude abfackelt.

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte) 
damit der Ryzen gut gekühlt ist und hoffentlich seinen Boost erreicht

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
Damit ich den PC nicht bei jeder last höre und dem MSI B450 Tomahawk Max die Füße nicht abschneiden muss, damit es in das matx Gehäuse von Schrottie passt

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Damit das lga775 Mainboard vor Neid erblasst, wie gut die Spannungswandler-Kühlung sein kann

AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)
Damit ich ENDLICH mal die maximale Schönheit und Details der aktuellen Spiele genießen und die einpaar von den ansprucksvollen Gratisspielen von Epic Games spielen kann 

Gesamt: 42 Punkte von 55 (13 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank an alle, die es bis zum Ende des Textes geschafft haben


----------



## Manamadre (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
hier paar Daten zu meinen System:

Ryzen 5  2600
Rx5700XT Powercolor Red Devil
970EVO 250GB M2 SSD (immer voll )
16GB RAM
MSI B450 Tomahawk Max
BeQuiet Dark Base Pro 900Rev2

Meine Wunschliste:

MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)

MfG


----------



## bastian123f (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen.
Hiermit möchte ich mich mit meinem Multimedia-PC im Werkraum im Keller bewerben. Aber warum ein PC im Keller/Werkraum?. Naja. Ich bin ziemlich oft unten und werkle ein bisschen. Durch mein RC-Modellauto habe ich auch immer etwas zu tun. Meistens läuft auf dem vorhandenen PC  Radio Bob, die Ersatzteillisten, sowie Chrome mit Händlern für Ersatzteile. Auch Tutorials werden auch YouTube bei Bedarf angesehen. Allerdings ist das wichtigste Programm Autodesk AutoCAD und Inventor, wenn ich unten immer etwas kurz aufzeichnen will, bevor ich wild drauf losarbeite.
Bisher habe ich immer dieses Setup dafür verwendet:

CPU: Athlon II x4 605e
Board: AsRock A785GMH/128M
RAM: 4x 2GiB DDR2-800MHz
Grafikkarte: Onboard Mainboard
Gehäuse: HP-Compaq als Fertigsystem
SSD: SanDisk SSD Plus 120Gb
Netzteil: 600 Watt bequiet System Power 7
Monitor: Compaq 1440x900 Pixel

Im Laufe der Zeit wurde der Fertig PC mal mit einer SSD, Board, CPU und RAM schon einmal aufgerüstet. Es wurde sogar ein 120mm Lüfter an der Vorderseite noch irgendwie mit 2 Schrauben befestigt. Allerdings ist arbeiten mit 2D und 3D Zeichenprogramm fast nicht mehr möglich. Selbst mehrere Tabs in Chrom können teils zu Problemen führen. Auch das Netzteil hat schon ordentlich viel mitgemacht. Das war zuerst in meinem Gaming Rig, bis es dem neuen weichen musste. Der Plan war den PC dieses Jahr noch aufzurüsten. Die Konfiguration ist schon einigermaßen fest und ich wollte nur noch auf den Black Friday warten, um ein paar Schnäppchen noch zu ergattern. 
Da kommt aber die PCGH-Aufrüstaktion treffend. Die Konfiguration habe ich ziemlich „breit“ gewählt. In den PC soll jetzt nicht der dickste Intel/AMD Prozessor mit der dicksten Grafikkarte. Es soll ein leiser Allrounder werden, der meinen Anforderungen gerecht wird und sich auch in Zukunft nicht zurückhalten muss. Deswegen habe ich folgende Konfiguration gewählt:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Wie ihr sehen könnt besteht die Konfig aus schnellem RAM, einer kleinen schnellen SSD, sowie einem x570 Board um für die Zukunft gewappnet zu sein. Die RX5700XT sollte lange Zeit ordentlich Leistung bringen und auch mit dem 600Watt Pure Power ordentlich Saft bekommen. Die geplante CPU soll dann mit dem Dark Rock Pro 4 leise und kühl aus dem Board schlummern. Asl gutes und auch einfaches Quartier eignet sich das Pure Base 500 sehr gut.
Was kommt noch dazu? In der Konfiguration ist bis auf die CPU schon alles vorhanden. Als CPU sollte erstmal ein Ryzen 5 3600 für die nächsten Jahre reichen. Allerdings kann man ja bei Bedarf die CPU dann auch auf einen Ryzen 7 3000, oder evtl. auch auf die 4000er upgraden, falls mehr Leistung benötigt wird.
Zudem soll natürlich auch ein neuer Monitor her. Hier soll für den Gamin Rig noch ein 1440p mit 144Hz angeschafft werden. Einer meiner jetzigen 2 Monitore darf dann in den Keller mit. Mit dem PC muss dann auch eine neue Maus und Tastatur Kombi angeschafft werden, da ja die meisten neuen Boards die alten Anschlüsse meistens nicht mehr haben.

Des Weiteren wünsche ich allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück.

MfG Bastian





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hen4 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Asrock H87 Pro4
Xeon E3 1231v3 mit Noctua NH-U12P
4* 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz
Gigabyte RX580
BeQuiet PureBase L8 400W
Samsung 750Evo 250GB
Crucial MX500 1TB
Toshiba 2TB HDD
Samsung SH-224 DVD Brenner
Chieftec LCX01B-B-SL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)
geplante Ergänzungen dazu wären ein AMD Ryzen 3600 oder 2700X sowie ein 27 Zoll WQHD Monitor, die SSDs werden aus dem vorhandenen PC übernommen..

Grund für den Umstieg ist ein Upgrade von FullHD auf WQHD Gaming, weitere Anwendungszwecke sind Programmierung und die Nutzung verschiedener VMs.

Hen4


----------



## Zombeenuke (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi Pc Games Hardware Team, da mein PC schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat würde ich mich freuen ihn upgraden zu können.

Momentaner Build

AMD FX 8300 
BeQuiet 500 Watt Bronze
M5a970
4gb 1600 DDR3 RAM Gskill
Alpenföhn Kühler
Seagate 1tb

Gewünschten Upgrade Teile

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Tolles Gewinnspiel, super Sache. Vielen Dank für solch tolle Aktionen. Weiter so.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Bevier (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Versuchen wir es dieses Jahr mal wieder und hoffen... ^^

Mein aktueller Rechner besteht aus:

Asus B450 Pro Gaming
Ryzen 2600
Crucial P1 1 TB
16 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200
XFX Radeon 590 Fat Boy
Be Quiet Straight Power 10 CM 500 Watt
Bitfenix Shinobi schwarz

Das Zusammenbauen bekomme ich problemlos selbst hin, daher gleich meine "Wunschliste":


Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## aionguy (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen, Mittag oder Abend dem PCGH.DE Team und natürlich auch allen anderen hier, die diesen Beitrag lesen ( =,

da als Student noch nicht das nötige "Kleingeld" zur Verfügung steht, fahre ich derzeit mit einem PC, der sich aufgrund nicht vorhandener Grafikkarte (nur Prozessor) definitiv nicht zum Gamen eignet. Er reicht allerdings gut um meine Fotografien mit PS und LR zu editieren.
Trotzdem hoffe ich ihm bald EIGENS mit euren Komponenten ein bisschen mehr Power unterm Pot machen zu dürfen und dann auch mal ein paar F1 2019 Runden drehen zu können (;

Aktuelles Setup :

Gehäuse                : be quiet! Pure Base 600 Window Orange (inkl. verbaute Lüfter)
Motherboard      : MSI Z370 Gaming PRO Carbon
CPU                         : Intel Core i5-8400 (dient gleichzeitig als Grafikkarte, da KEINE GPU)
RAM                       : 8GB DDR4
Netzteil                 : be quiet! Pure Power 10 (400W)
SSD                          : Samsung 250GB EVO
HDD                       : 1TB Seagate 
Backup HDD      : 2TB Toshiba (bin leidenschaftlicher Hobbyfotograf mit gelegentlichen Aufträgen)

Nun aber endlich zu meiner Wunschkonfiguration :

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mich riesig riesig freuen, drücke aber selbstverständlich auch allen anderen hier feste die Daumen. Möge die Glücksfee gut mit uns sein.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Timon K.


----------



## Khabarak (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktueller Rechner zeigt die ersten Zicken und da kommt mir die Aktion ganz recht.. Und diemal sogar noch rechtzeitig die aktuelle PCGH gelesen, um teilzunehmen^^.

Leider wird bei mir ab und an die onboard Soundkarte beim booten nicht erkannt. mein einzig nutzbarer PCIe X1 Slot macht ebenfalls Probleme.
Meine R9 290 ist ebenfalls nicht mehr die jüngste, läuft aber noch ganz gut für ihr Alter von 5 Jahren.
Das Frontpanel meines Gehäuses hat sich nach einem kleinen Unfall mit gestecktem USB Stick leider auch kaum noch nutzbar.
Das Gehäuse ist allerdings auch schon 10 Jahre alt und hat 2 Generationen Hardware erlebt.
Nach dem Ableben meiner alten Hardware durch den plötzlichen Tod meines neuen Netzteils wollte ich anno 2015 so wenig neue Hardware wie möglich kaufen und auch beim RAM etwas sparen.
Also wurde es ein 4790, anstelle eines 6700K - Die DDR3 RAM Sticks hatte ich noch und dachte, sie würden noch leben.. was leider nicht stimmte. (Zu der Zeit gab es keinen zweiten Rechner, in dem ich die Sticks hätte prüfen können)
Bis jetzt lief die Hardware ganz gut, aber langsam wird es Zeit, dass das zickende System Platz für was neues macht.
(Meine Frau hat exakt die gleiche Hardware in einem anderen Gehäuse verbaut, welche aber nicht so zickt...).

Die akuell auszutauschenden Komponenten sind:
*CPU:* I7 4790 (wird dann im Zug des Aufrüstens durch einen 3600 ersetzt)
*CPU Kühler:* Shadow Rock TF
*RAM:* 16GB DDR3 1600
*Mainboard:* Asrock Z97 Fatality Pro
*Grafikkarte:* R9 290 Vapor X
*Gehäuse:* Cooler Master ATCS 840 Silber

Meine Wunschkonfiguration für das Upgrade:
*RAM:* Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard:* MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
*AMD-Grafikkarte:* MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die 3 Lüfter werden dann noch durch 2 weitere Silent Wings 140mm ergänzt, um einen möglichst guten Airflow im Gehäuse zu haben. 
Die dünnen Einlassöffnungen an der Front behindern den Airflow ja durchaus deutlich, wenn man nach den Tests von GN geht - und ich möchte die Front gern intakt lassen, ohne viele Kompromisse bei der Temperatur im Inneren eingehen zu müssen.
Passend zum Mainboard dann, wie oben schon erwähnt, noch ein R5 3600. Der ist in meinen Augen aktuell der beste Mittelweg als Spiele CPU. Vor allem passt er aber auch in das momentan vorhandene Budget.

Im PC bleiben die vorhandenen Festplatten (5 an der Zahl), davon eine Q300 SSD.
Die Zahl der Platten hat sich einfach mit der Zeit ergeben und sobald das Budget es erlaubt, werden mehrere in größeren Platten zusammengefasst.

Das HX850i Netzteil bleibt natürlich auch im neuen PC. 
Es ist überdimensioniert, aber nach dem seltsamen Ableben meines alten 550W Enermax Netzteils habe ich lieber ein wenig Luft nach oben.


Wie im Bild zu sehen ist, hatte ich beim Umbau dann keinen Nerv mehr dür ein perfektes Kabelmanagement, denn ich hatte den Rechner einfach zu häufig offen, um ihm kleine Zickereien auszutreiben.
Das graue Band am rechten linken Rand ist Schaumstoff Band, mit dem ich der Seitenwand das Klappern ein wenig abgewöhnt habe. Ein Biegen der Laschen hat nicht ausgereicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vinchek (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin liebes PCGH-Team,
wieder mal eine sehr tolle Aktion von euch. Danke!

Mein aktuelles System:

Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i5-4570 (Q2'13)
Grafikkarte:  MSI GeForce® GTX 970 GAMING 4G 
Motherboard: MSI H81M-P33 Mini-ATX 
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 | Orange
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair XMS3 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1333 MHz (PC3 10666)
Netzteil: be quiet! 630 Watt Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze
Laufwerk: Samsung MZ-76E500B/EU SSD 860 EVO 500 GB 2,5 Zoll
	  Seagate Barracuda 1000GB 7200RPM
Lüfter: 2x be quiet! SILENT WINGS 2 Gehäuselüfter 120 mm
	2x be quiet! PURE WINGS 2 Gehäuselüfter 120 mm
Prozessorkühler: be quiet! PURE ROCK 150W TDP
Sonstiges: Nicht angeschlossenes CD/DVD Laufwerk

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich würde ich mir noch entweder den Ryzen 5 3600 oder den Ryzen 7 3700x kaufen,
je nach dem wie das Budget von einem Studenten reicht und ob ihr mich auswählt.
Da mein Motherboard leider kein Anschluss für die vorderen USB-3.0 Ports hat,
wäre das mit dem MSI MEG X570 Ace behoben.

P.S.: Entstaubt werden müsste das Gehäuse auch mal wieder 

Ich wünsche jedem viel Gück!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## INTELligent (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,
Ich denke schon länger über eine PC Aufrüstung nach, jedoch möchte ich nicht für meine Ansprüche und Vorstellungen von gutem Gaming  so tief in meine Brieftasche greifen. Deshalb bietet sich eure "Pimp my PC 2019" Aktion perfekt an. 

Inhaltsangabe meiner Bewerbung 
1. Meine aktuelle Hardware
2. Stellungnahme zum meiner jetzigen Hardware und Benchmarks 
3. Auswahl und Begründung meiner Wunsch. 
     Komponenten 
4. Meine geplanten PC-Aufrüstungen 
5. Schlusswort 

1. Meine aktuelle Hardware 
Mein aktueller PC beinhaltet folgende Hardware:
Gehäuse: Deepcool Tesseract rot
Mainboard: H110M-A/M.2
Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7- 7700 CPU @ 3.60GHz
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 1060 3GB
Netzteil: 600 Watt be quiet! System Power 8 Non-Modular 80+
Prozessorkühler: Deepcool Theta 21-PWM 
RAM: 2x 8GB Crucial CT8G4DFS824A DDR4
SSD: KINGSTON SUV400S37240G
HDD: TOSHIBA HDWD110. 
Monitor: BenQ EW2775ZH 68,58 cm (27 Zoll)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Stellungnahme zum meiner jetzigen Hardware und Benchmarks

2.1 Stellungnahme zu meiner jetzigen Hardware

Mein PC kommt so langsam in die Jahre und lässt sich dies auch stark anmerken. Natürlich genügt die Hardware noch, um beispielsweise im Internet zu surfen oder mit Office zu arbeiten, jedoch erreicht das System bei neueren anspruchsvollen Spielen schnell seine Grenzen. Die Lautstärke ist geradeso noch aushaltbar, wenn man beim Spielen ein Headset trägt. Ich denke nicht, dass die hohe Lautstärke das Mängel der Lüfter ist, sondern vielmehr die Grafikkarte und auch ein wenig der Prozessor die Hauptverursacher sind. Das bedeutet nicht, dass ich die Kühlung und die Lüfter des PCs völlig vernachlässigen möchte. Für mich ist es derzeit nur etwas wichtiger, die Grafik- und Leistungsprobleme zuerst zu lösen. Zudem ist meine HDD von Toshiba sehr langsam und macht beim Starten des Rechners sehr laute Geräusche. Es ist ziemlich frustrierend, da ich nie Spiele mit hoher Grafikbelastung auf der höchsten Auflösung spielen kann und mich immer mit mittleren bis niedrigen Einstellungen zufrieden geben muss. Daher mach mir das Spielen von Assassins Creed Origins und GTA 5 aufgrund der niedrigen Performance nicht sehr viel Spaß.

2.2 Benchmarks des aktuellen Systems 

2.2.1 Computer Leistungs-Index
Mein System habe ich mit der Software SiSoftware Sandra Lite testen lassen. Der Test vergleicht mein System mit anderen von mir ausgewählten Systemkonfigurationen. Dabei wird mein System in einem Pentagon (Konvergenzmatrix) veranschaulicht, wodurch sich die verschiedenen Systeme vergleichen lassen. In diesem Computer Leistungs-Index werden mehrere Benchmarks zu der Hardware meines PCs ausgeführt und in diese Grafik zusammengefügt. Es wird deutlich, dass andere Systeme deutlich mehr Leistung erreichen. Auf der offiziellen Live-Rangliste von SiSoftware erreichen meine Hardwarekomponenten durchschnittliche bis gute Leistungen. Während meine SSD (KINGSTON SUV400S37240G) nur 49 Punkte erreicht und somit auf dem Rang 11.905 landet, kann sich die Leistung des RAMs mit 83 Punkten und Rang 8.217 ruhig sehen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.2.2 Gaming Benchmarks 
2.2.2.1 Time Spy 
Die Grafiktauglichkeit meines PCs  habe ich mit dem Gaming Benchmark „Time Spy“ von 3DMARK ermittelt. Dort erzielte ich 3835 Punkte. Im ersten Grafiktest der GPU hatte ich durchschnittlich nur 24.22 FPS und im zweiten ebenfalls nur 21.38 FPS. Im CPU-Test erreichte ich durchschnittlich 15.54 FPS, was recht gut für einen Prozessor ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.2.2.2 Video Leistungs-Index
Auch hier kam die SiSoftware Sandra Lite wieder zum Einsatz. Der Video-Leistungs-Index wertet die Leistung meiner Grafikkarte aus und vergleicht sie mit anderen GPUs. Dabei kann man erkennen, dass meine Grafikkarte fast die gleichen Werte, wie die der NVIDIA GeForce 1050Ti erreicht, obwohl diese ungefähr einhundert Euro billiger ist. Zudem werden die drei 3GB Arbeitsspeicher nicht mehr für die aktuellen und auch zukünftigen Spiele reichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Auswahl und Begründung meiner Wunsch-Komponenten 


3.1 Meine „Pimp my PC“ Wunsch-Komponenten

Meine Punkte habe ich auf die auszuwählenden  Komponenten demnach verteilt:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

3.2 Begründung zur Auswahl meiner Wunsch Komponenten 

RAM: Als leidenschaftlicher Gamer sind weitere 16GB optimal, um Spiele zu spielen und gleichzeitig im Hintergrund noch andere Prozesse laufen zu lassen. 

SSD: Da es mir bald an Speicherkapazität ausgeht, bietet sich eine schnelle SSD perfekt für mich an. Außerdem könnte ich meine Spiele dann auf diese verschieben und somit für bessere Performance sorgen. 

MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus:
Da mit den zusätzlichen RAM mehr Slots, als mein aktuelles Mainboard hergeben kann, benötigt werden, wäre ein Neues notwendig. Zudem lässt die Leistung und Kompatibilität mit dem Prozessor zu Wünschen übrig. Dies kann damit begründet werden, dass ich zur Zeit der PC-Konfiguration ein begrenztes Budget hatte und ich dadurch an manchen Stellen einsparen musste. 

MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio: Ich bin mit meiner jetzigen Grafikkarte nicht wirklich zufrieden. Sie macht sehr laute Geräusche und die 3GB Arbeitsspeicher sind beim Spielen andauernd vollständig ausgelastet. Deshalb möchte ich gerne auf eine neue GPU aufrüsten, wodurch die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio mein Favorit ist. Mit dieser Grafikkarte müsste ich mir nie wieder Gedanken über Fps-Einbrüche und Qualitätseinbuße machen. 


4. Meine geplanten PC-Aufrüstungen
Sollte ich einer der sechs Gewinner sein, habe ich mir schon weitere Aufrüstungen am PC vorgenommen, die mit dem neuen „Pimp my PC“ Komponenten sehr wichtig wären, um ein zukunftssicheres System zu ermöglichen. 
4.1 Ein neuer Monitor 
Ich möchte mit der neuen Grafikkarte auch zukünftig Spiele in der höchsten Auflösung spielen, weshalb ein neuer Monitor notwendig ist. Zudem sollte es nicht bei 60hz bleiben und die Reaktionszeit müsste auf 1ms runtergeschraubt werden.
4.2 Ein Gehäuse 
Sollte der Platz im Gehäuse nicht mehr ausreichen, wäre ich auch bereit für ein Upgrade ganz nach meiner Wahl. Dabei sollte das Gehäuse natürlich nicht zu klein sein. 
4.2 Ein neues Lüfter-Set
Wenn es durch die neuen Komponenten zu hohen Temperaturen kommen sollte, würde ich auch nach einem neuen Lüfter-Set Ausschau halten. Denn ich möchte weiterhin diese Komponenten lange nutzen und im guten Zustand behalten und sie nicht unnötig schädigen. 
4.3 Ein CPU-Kühler 
Für einen neuen CPU-Lüfter gelten die gleichen Bedingungen wie auch schon für das Lüfter-Set. Sollten sich Probleme bemerkbar machen, würde ich es vorerst mit einem neuen Kühler versuchen.

5. Schlusswort
Das ist meine diesjährige Bewerbung für die „Pimp my PC 2019“ Aktion. Ich wäre sehr glücklich und dankbar, wenn sie mich als einer ihrer Gewinner auswählen würden. Die Wunschkomponenten würde ich selber austauschen und euch auch gerne über mein neues System informieren. Abschließend bedanke ich mich bei euch für das tolle Gewinnspiel und wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern noch viel Glück.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
INTELligent


----------



## feichti991 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich würde gerne meine Chance nutzen, um bei dieser Aktion meinen PC upzugraden.

Meine derzeitige Konfiguration:

CPU: ............................................AMD Ryzen 5 3600
CPU-Kühler:................................BeQuiet Dark Rock Slim
Mainborard:................................ Asus Prime B350-PLUS
GPU:............................................ Asus ROG Strix RX Vega 56
RAM:............................................G.Skill Aegis F4-3000C16 16GB DDR4 (2x8GB)
SSD 1:..........................................Samsung 850 Evo 250GB (System-SSD)
SSD 2:..........................................Lexar LNS200 480GB 
HDD:........................................... Seagate Desktop Barracuda 1TB 7200rpm
Netzteil:.......................................Corsair TX550M (Teil-Modulares Kabelmanagement)
Gehäuse:.....................................Empire Gaming - PC-Gehäuse Gaming WarFare Schwarz LED-Leuchte Rot

Die Komponenten, die ich gerne upgraden möchte:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Gründe, warum ich diese Komponenten zum Upgraden gewählt habe:

SSD:
Bei der Auswahl der SSD habe ich mir gedacht, dass man Speicher immer benötigen kann und da in naher Zukunft sehr coole neue Spiele auf den Markt kommen, ich denke da an Red Dead Redemption 2, COD: Modern Warfare, Star Wars: Jedi Fallen Order, Doom Eternal usw. und ich diese bzw. einige von ihnen kaufen werde, ist es nur naheliegend, ein großes Speicher-Upgrade zu machen.

Lüfter-Set:
Derzeit sind in meinem Gehäuse, das ich übrigens um 50€ bei Amazon gekauft habe, 3 vorinstallierte rote Lüfter verbaut, die natürlich ihre Arbeit leisten, aber auch sehr laut im Betrieb sind. Deshalb habe ich mich für das Lüfter-Set von BeQuiet entschieden, zumal diese Lüfter immer sehr leise bleiben, aber dennoch auch ihre Funktion, die Komponenten kühl zu halten, sehr gut erfüllen. Natürlich habe ich diese Erfahrung schon bei meinem BeQuiet Dark Rock Slim gemacht, den ich mir aus dem einfachen Grund gekauft habe, dass er leise und effizient meine CPU kühlt und auch noch Übertaktungspotenzial bietet.

Grafikkarte:
Das Schmuckstück eines jeden Gaming-PC's ist ja bekannterweiße die Grafikkarte, sie zaubert die schönen Pixel auf den Monitor und ermöglicht das Spielen von Games. Meine derzeitige Grafikkarte, die Asus ROG Strix RX Vega 56 erfüllt immer noch ihren Zweck und zwar Spiele in Full-HD Auflösung flüssig darstellen zu können. Vor 2 Jahren habe ich mir einen 144hz Full-HD Monitor von AOC angeschafft, der in gewissen E-Sports Spielen von der Grafikkarte voll ausgenutzt werden kann, aber in AAA-Spielen, sieht das schon etwas anders aus. Im sehr Grafikintensivem PUBG oder in Borderlands 3 ist es mir nicht möglich auf höchsten Einstellungen in Full-HD die 144fps für den Monitor zu erreichen. Um die gewünschten 144 FPS und mehr erreichen zu können, muss ich die Grafikeinstellungen des Spiels stark reduzieren, was der Optik sehr zum Opfer fällt, denn ich bin ein Mensch, der bei einem Computer-Spiel auch einmal die Landschaft erkunden möchte z. B. in Shadow of the Tomraider oder in GTA V Online ohne ständig Ruckler auf den höchsten Einstellungen zu haben. Des Weiteren bin ich in der Überlegung mir einen WQHD-Monitor anzuschaffen, falls ich hier das PC-Upgrade gewinne, denn die MSI RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio ist nicht nur leise im Betrieb, sondern hat auch die Performance alle Spiele in 2560x1440 flüssig mit mind. 60fps darzustellen.

Alle Upgrade-Komponenten würde ich selbst in meinem PC einbauen.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich einer der 4 glücklichen Gewinner sein sollte. Ich wünsche allen Viel Glück!

Grüße

feichti991


----------



## eMptY00 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rÃ¼stet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hier ist meine Bewerbung für Pimp my PC 2019.

*Aktuelles System*

UserBenchmarks: Game 59%, Desk 92%, Work 74%

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-8700K - *90.8%*
*GPU:* Nvidia GTX 1060-6GB - *56.3%*
*SSD:* Samsung 850 Evo 250GB - *108.7%*
*HDD:* WD Blue 500GB (2010) - *53.2%*
*RAM:* Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3000 C15 2x8GB - *93.6%*
*MBD:* Asus PRIME Z370-A
*CPU Kühler:* bequiet DarkRock 2
*Gehäuse:* CM 690 II
*Netzteil:* Seasonic M12II-520 Bronze 520W ATX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ausgewählte Komponenten*

*SSD:* Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:* MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Testgun74 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin moin liebes PCGH Team oder auch alle anderen User die sich für meinen Text interessieren.

Ich würde mich freuen falls ich für diese Aktion ausgewählt werden sollte. Mein aktueller PC macht ab und zu Probleme, und startet manchmal nicht oder stürzt ab. 
Da ist aber nicht das nötige Kleingeld besitze um neue Teile zu kaufen würde es mich doppelt freuen falls ich ausgewählt werden sollte. 

Mein Aktueller PC ist gerade : 

16GB DDR4 2133 HyperX
128GB SSD
1TB HDD ( sehr laute HDD als Datengrab)
B350 AM4 Gigabyte Mainnboard
Ryzen 5 2600
Gtx 1070 von Asus

Falls es zu einem Update bei mir kommen sollte könnte ich endlich alleine meine Wunsch spiele in guter Auflösung spielen, sodass die Spiele auch Spaß machen  

Mein Wunsch Setup ist folgendes : 

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit und viel Erfolg an alle Teilnehmer.


----------



## Testgun74 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin moin liebes PCGH Team oder auch alle anderen User die sich für meinen Text interessieren.

Ich würde mich freuen falls ich für diese Aktion ausgewählt werden sollte. Mein aktueller PC macht ab und zu Probleme, und startet manchmal nicht oder stürzt ab.
Da ist aber nicht das nötige Kleingeld besitze um neue Teile zu kaufen würde es mich doppelt freuen falls ich ausgewählt werden sollte.

Mein Aktueller PC ist gerade :

16GB DDR4 2133 HyperX
128GB SSD
1TB HDD ( sehr laute HDD als Datengrab)
B350 AM4 Gigabyte Mainnboard
Ryzen 5 2600
Gtx 1070 von Asus

Falls es zu einem Update bei mir kommen sollte könnte ich endlich alleine meine Wunsch spiele in guter Auflösung spielen, sodass die Spiele auch Spaß machen 

Mein Wunsch Setup ist folgendes :

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit und viel Erfolg an alle Teilnehmer.


----------



## XardasLP (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ein Hallo an die Community,

wie immer eine sehr schöne Aktion  wofür ich mich erstmal bei PC Games Hardware bedanken möchte.

Aktuell besteht mein PC aus folgenden Komponenten:

GPU: Nvidia MSI GTX 970 Gaming X 
CPU: Intel i7-8700K
SSD(1): Samsung 960 Pro (512GB, M.2)
SSD(2): Samsung QVO (2TB)
HDD: Western Digital (3TB)
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power 630W
Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC
CPU-Kühler: Coolermaster Master Air Maker 8
Gehäuse: Coolermaster HAF X Tower Gehäuse

----------
Nun zu meiner ausgewählten Verbesserung:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)
----------

SSD:
Für das SSD-Upgrade habe ich mich entschieden, da ich bereits knapp 2TB an Spielen installiert habe und somit meine 2. SSD fast voll ist.

Netzteil:
Durch den Austausch der Komponenten kann ein besseres Netzteil nicht schaden. Vor allem das es voll-modular ist bietet es beim Kabelmanagement-Vorteile

Lüfter-Set:
Lüfter schaden nie, vor allem da ich zukünftig lieber auf ein kompakteres Gehäuse setzen möchte und somit meine 200mm Lüfter durch 140mm oder 120mm Lüfter  ersetzt werden.

Intel-Mainboard: 
Aktuell habe ich ja die Z370 Variante des Gaming Pro Carbon AC von MSI. Allerdings ist mit dem Z390 noch ein minimaler Leistungsschub gegeben.

Nvdia-Grafikkarte: 
Meine GTX 970 ist nun schon 4 Jahre alt und mittlerweile ist sie mit Einschränkungen zwar noch ausreichend für FULL-HD Gaming, aber die 4GB Speicher sind bei manchen Spielen als kritisch anzusehen.
Generell würde ich gerne von FULL-HD auf QHD Gaming umsteigen, was mir die 2070 Super als solide GPU für QHD-Gaming ermöglichen würde.


In diesem Sinne folgt zuletzt noch ein Bild meines aktuellen Systems


----------



## Fahal (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin ,

fangen wir direkt kurz und bündig an. 
Weitere Informationen, bezüglich meiner Vorstellungen stehen detailliert unten im Text.

Hier meine Informationen.

Mein System besteht aus:

CPU:			              AMD Ryzen 1500X
Mainboard:		       Asus PRIME B350-PLUS
CPU-Kühler:		       AMD Wraith PRISM
Arbeitsspeicher:	Crucial Ballistix 2400 Mhz 16 GB DDR4 
Grafikkarte:		       Asus Strix Nvidia GTX 1060 6 GB
Netzteil:		Corsair VS 550W
SSD:			San Disk 240 GB
SSD:			Samsung 840 250 GB
HDD:			Seagate Barracuda 2 TB
Gehäuse:		Sharkoon VS4-V


Und meine gewünschten Aufrüstkomponenten für PimpMyPC 2019 wären:

SSD: 			Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: 		Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: 	MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: 	MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55


Nun, ich erfasse mal anhand von Grand Theft Auto 5, welches derzeit mein Lieblingsspiel ist, welche aktuellen Frameraten ich bekomme.
Wenn ich mit höchsten Einstellungen spiele, erreicht mein PC im Schnitt 57 FPS. Dabei erreicht er je nach Standort auch gerne mal 36 FPS bis 72 FPS.

Also, meine Nvidia GTX 1060 reicht für Spiele in WQHD & 60 FPS (wenn man mit den Einstellungen ein wenig spielt), aber das wird mit den kommenden Spielen mit geringer Wahrscheinlichkeit besser. 
Vor allem, wenn man mit flüssigen 60 FPS spielen möchte und ohne das die Frameraten stark schwanken.

Falls man den so eine 2080 Super gewinnt, wäre eine verbaute Ryzen 1500X absolut fehl am Platz.
Auch wenn diese für 60 Bilder pro Sekunde bestimmt ausreicht. Die 41 Punkte die es kostet, wollen sinnvoll eingesetzt sein und ich könnte darüber nachdenken auf 144 FPS umzusteigen. Teilweise zumindest. 
Ein gebrachtes Netzteil, da 550W doch ein wenig knapp bemessen sind, habe ich bereits in Aussicht und das Sharkoon Gehäuse kann, nach Entfernung der HDD-Halterung bis zu 38cm lange Grafikkarten fassen. 
Da sollte also keine Probleme geben.

Mit der Aufrüstung würde ich dann in eine Ryzen 3600(X) oder 3700X investieren und mit einem BeQuiet Kühler und MSI Mainboard upgraden.
Und durch das AMD Mainbaord spare ich mir dann auch endlich mal meine PCIe W-Lan Karte.
Die 500 GB NVMe SSD erklärt sich eigentlich von selbst.

Ich schätze mal, dass ich in meiner Planung jetzt so ziemlich alles durchgegangen bin.
Und wie man unschwer erkennen kann, hat sich die Aktion jetzt schon gelohnt. So konnte ich schon mal entstauben. 
Das nicht vorhandene Kabelmanagement übersehen wir jetzt mal mit beiden Augen. 
Aber falls es so kommen sollte und ich einer der Gewinner werde, werde ich bis spätestens dann ein „super duper“-Kabelmanagement leisten.

Zum Abschluss wünsche ich euch allen viel Glück und Spaß am Schrauben. 

Mit lieben Grüßen

Fahal 

P.S.: Ja, den Kühler habe ich mit meinen Fingern leider nicht ganz sauber bekommen.


----------



## DarkRedEmber (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team, hallo Forum!

Das nenne ich doch mal perfektes Timing, seit dem Sommer schmiede ich ohnehin Pläne, meinen Rechner mal auf einen aktuellen Stand zu bringen. Da kommt die "Pimp my PC"-Aktion genau richtig. 

*1. Was geplant ist*

Mainboard, RAM und Prozessor sind die Veteranen unter meinen PC-Komponenten, die drei sind der Hauptaugenmerk meines Upgrades. Der Einfachheit halber wird das Upgrade als neuer Build in neuem Gehäuse umgesetzt, bei dem die neuen Komponenten durch einige alte, "die noch gut sind", ergänzt werden. In meinem ursprünglichen Plan war vorgesehen, dass Gehäuse, Netzteil, CPU (und Kühler), RAM und Mainboard ersetzt werden, die Speichermedien und die Grafikkarte ziehen um und bekommen ein neues Zuhause im neuen Build. Mit der Gelegenheit der "Pimp my PC"-Aktion würde sich auch in diesem Bereich einiges tun: Die bisherige, 500GB fassende Spiele-SSD würde durch ein 1TB-Modell ersetzt werden und die Grafikkarte würde ebenfalls aufgebohrt. Zusätzlich werden der RAM und die Gehäuselüfter verdoppelt und ich bekäme meinen Wunsch-CPU-Kühler, der es aus preislichen Gründen nicht auf meine ursprüngliche Einkaufsliste geschafft hat.

*2. Meine bisherigen Komponenten*

Den Kern meines Rechners bildet ein i5-3570K auf einem ASRock Z77 Pro4, gekühlt wird er von einem Brocken 2, als Arbeitsspeicher stehen ihm 4x4 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 zur Verfügung. Als Pixelbeschleuniger dient eine MSI RX480 Gaming X, für einen guten Sound auf den Kopfhörern sorgt eine Asus Xonar DG. Als Speichermedien sind zwei SSDs und zwei HDDs verbaut, die 120 GB Crucial MX100 ist für das Betriebssystem zuständig, auf der 500 GB Crucial M550 liegen die Spiele, bei denen mir ein schneller Start wichtig ist. Auch die HDDs haben eine vergleichbare Arbeitsteilung, die 1 TB Seagate Barracuda kümmert sich um die Spiele, bei denen es nicht auf jede Sekunde ankommt, die 6 TB WD blue dient als allgemeines Datengrab. Ein be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM 500 W stellt die Stromversorgung für die Komponenten sicher und untergebracht ist alles in einem schwarzen Corsair Graphite 780T, bei dem ich das I/O-Panel gegen die Version mit weißer Beleuchtung getauscht habe. Weiterer Kleinkram rund um das Gehäuse sind vier Fractal Venturi HF-14 140 mm Lüfter, die von einer Aquacomputer aquaero angesteuert werden.

*3. Die neuen Komponenten*

Meine gewählten Upgrades sehen folgendermaßen aus:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder *140 mm*) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich zu den Komponenten aus der "Pimp my PC"-Aktion werde ich folgende Komponenten selber zukaufen:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 900 (schwarz)

Der Ryzen 5 3600 auf dem MSI B450 Tomahawk Max bildet den neuen Kern meines PCs, die Kühlung wird an den wuchtigen be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 übergeben, als RAM stehen ihm dann zukunftssichere 32 GiB beiseite.  Die MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X löst ihren Vorgänger aus selbem Hause ab und ermöglicht ihm so, mit seinen bekannten Kollegen in einen (vorzeitigen) Ruhestand zu gehen. Die Crucial BX500 SSD ersetzt gleichzeitig die M550 und die Seagate Barracuda ab, da auf ihr genug Platz für alle Spiele ist. Das Betriebssystem bleibt vorerst auf der MX100 und das Datengrab darf ebenfalls mit ins neue Gehäuse umziehen. Versorgt wird der neue PC vom be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 600 W, untergebracht im Dark Base 900, ebenfalls aus dem Hause be quiet!. Dieses ist ab Werk bereits mit drei Silent Wings 3 140 mm ausgestattet, mit den dreien aus dem Upgrade-Kit wird das Gehäuse dann mit insgesamt sechs Lüftern kühl gehalten.

*4. Der Umbau*

Das Basteln lasse ich mir natürlich nicht nehmen. Da nur zwei Festplatten aus dem alten Rechner umgezogen werden, ist der Großteil des "Umbaus" genau genommen ein Neubau. Da das Dark Base 900 die Möglichkeit eines invertierten Einbaus bietet, wird das System wohl mein erster Down-Under-Build. 

*5. Gründe für das Upgrade*

Mein Hauptgrund für das Upgrade ist die Vorbereitung auf Cyberpunk 2077 nächstes Jahr, mein aktueller Prozessor hat schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und obwohl er sich immer noch ziemlich gut schlägt, merkt man langsam aber sicher, dass er ans "Mindestanforderungen"-Ende bei Spielen rutscht. Des weiteren hatte ich kürzlich die Gelegenheit, VR auszuprobieren und war davon sehr begeistert. Auch in dem Bereich erfüllt mein jetziges System eher gerade so die Minimalanforderungen.  
Außerdem juckt es mich seit dem letzten Build, den ich für eine Freundin zusammengebaut habe, doch wieder sehr in den Fingern, mal wieder an meinem eigenen PC zu schrauben, die drastischste Änderung in den letzten Jahren war der Austausch der Grafikkarte (HD7870 -> RX480), was in zwei Minuten erledigt ist und nicht gerade als "Schrauben" bezeichnet werden kann. 
So kam eben eins zum anderen und nach dem Ryzen-Release stand fest, dass diesen Herbst ein Upgrade fällig wird. Die "Pimp my PC"-Aktion ist dann als Kirsche auf dem Sahnehäubchen das Upgrade vom Upgrade und würde mir einen komplett neuen Build ermöglichen, mit dem ich dann beruhigt in CP2077 und die VR-Welt abtauchen kann.

Zum Abschluss habe ich noch drei Bilder meines aktuellen Rechners angehangen, eine Frontansicht, auf der man auch das geänderte I/O-Panel sieht, und zwei Bilder aus dem Innenraum (ich weiß, ich müsste mal wieder entstauben).

Das war's soweit von mir und meinem Rechner, ich wünsche allen Mitbewerbern viel Glück und einen schönen restlichen Sonntag!


----------



## tsd560ti (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rÃ¼stet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag Liebe Community, 

ich bewerbe mich auch in diesem Jahr wieder für Pimp-my-PC. 
Wie in den letzten Jahren sind ein paar alte Baustellen behoben und ein paar neue hinzu gekommen. 
Im Sommer wurde das diesjährige Aufrüstbudget in einen neuen Ryzen-Unterbau investiert, der dank den RAM- und Mainboard-Abverkäufen Ende Juni bezahlbar blieb. 


*1. Das aktuelle System*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Komponenten
CPU: Ryzen 5 3600 @3.6Ghz fixed
Kühler: Thermalright Macho Rev. B 
RAM: 32GB Crucial Balistix Sport LT 3200 @ 3466Mhz
Board: Asus Crosshair VI Hero X370
GPU: Sapphire RX470 @ 1420/1875 Mhz
SSD: SanDisk Ultra II 960GB
HDD: Seagate Desktop 4TB HDD
SSHD: Seagate Desktop 2TB  SSHD
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster HAF X
Netzteil: CoolerMaster V850
Monitor: LG 25UM65-P

Im Sommer wurde das diesjährige Aufrüstbudget in einen neuen Ryzen-Unterbau investiert, der dank den RAM- und Mainboard-Abverkäufen Ende Juni bezahlbar blieb. 


...und das Resultat

Der neue Unterbau ist bei geringerem Verbrauch wesentlich schneller als das alte SandyBridge-E System.  Gerade die gestiegene Single-Core-Leistung hilft in meinen aktuelle gespielten Spielen Shadow of the TombRaider und BeamNG.drive, leider bremst die GPU jetzt stark.


Shadow of the TombRaider-Benchmark: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BeamNG.drive - Benchmark: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Benchmark-Szene: BeamNG.drive Italy Benchmark - YouTube


*2. Die Upgrade-Pläne*

Limitierender und Störender Faktor ist jetzt die Grafikkarte: 
- Die Leistung reicht einfach nicht mehr aus, an Downsampling ist überhaupt nicht zu denken; CPU-OC lohnt mit einer solchen Bremse leider auch nicht.
- 4 GB VRAM sind mittlerweile viel zu wenig, zum Beispiel in Shadow of the TombRaider 
- Die VRAM-Kühler lösen sich immer wieder
- Die Karte hat nur einen DVI-Anschluss (bei Kauf hatte ich nicht darauf geachtet)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die älteste Komponente ist das Gehäuse, welches ich vor 6 Jahren gebraucht gekauft habe: 
- Die originalen Gleitlager-Lüfter sind nach über 8000 Betriebsstunden äußerst laut geworden, lassen sich teils nur auf 12-Volt betreiben
- Das Gehäuse ist wenig modular (Festplattenkäfig ist vernietet) und lässt wenig Raum für ordentliches Kabelmanagement
- Das kratzempfindliche Kunstoff-Fenster sieht mittlerweile sehr mitgenommen aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich sie vor 3 Jahren gekauft hatte dachte ich nie, dass eine 960GB SSD zu füllen wäre.  Zwei GTA V Installationen (online und offline mit Mods) und ein paar Steam Sales später war es dann schon so weit. Mittlerweile habe ich meine alte SSHD wieder eingebaut um dort seltener gespielte Klassiker wie die Battlefield und Need for Speed Reihe unterzubringen.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Der folgende Upgrade-Pfad soll mein System vollständig in das Jahr 2019 befördern: 

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 55 (6 Punkte übrig)


SSD: 
Die 2 Terabyte sollten nun wirklich ein für alle mal ausreichen -bis GTA VI kommt 

Lüfter-Set: 
2 SilentWings PWM Lüfter werden auf der Grafikkarte landen, der dritte wird im Gehäuse verbaut und vermutlich den übertakteten RAM zusätzlich belüften.

Gehäuse: 
Nachdem der Rechner in das Wohnzimmer umgezogen ist würde mir die Optik eines neuen hochwertigen Gehäuses sehr gefallen. Gute Staubfilter sind auf dem Teppichboden ein weiteres Argument für den Wechsel. 
Ich würde auf jeden Fall das Feature des inversen Einbaus nutzen, um den Prolimatech MK-26 besser zur Schau zu stellen. Außerdem erhoffe ich mir, dass sich die VRAM-Kühlerchen nicht lösen werden.
Einige Kabel, alte LED-Bänder und sonstiges unbenötigtes Zubehör wird auch nicht mehr in das neue Gehäuse übernommen um Ordnung zu halten.

Grafikkarte: 
Die Radeon 5700XT möchte ich unbedingt in meinem Rechner verbauen. Ich möchte gerne bei AMD bleiben, da mir das gesamte Softwarepaket sehr gut gefällt und ich über die letzten Jahre doch ein großer Fan von der Marke geworden bin.  
Die objektiv beste Wahl wäre wohl eine RTX2080, doch die 5700XT macht in meinen Augen vieles richtig. - Genug um im Team mit meinem Ryzen 5 3600 ansehnliche Optik flüssig auf den Monitor zu zaubern. 

In den nächsten Jahren erwäge ich VR auszuprobieren. Gerade in Fahr-Simulationen erhoffe ich mir eine gute Immersion.  Der Rechner sollte dafür genug Leistung haben, sodass ich in die Peripherie investieren kann. 




Sollte mein Rechner für die Aktion ausgewählt werden würde ich die alte und neue Hardware am liebsten auf meiner eigenen Werkbank in das DarkBase 900 einbauen und den Umbau dokumentieren.     Gerne fertige ich weitere Benchmarks für den Vorher/Nachher Vergleich an.


Vielen Dank, dass Ihr bis ans Ende der Bewerbung durchgehalten habt


----------



## freak2100 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Zusammen,

Coole Aktion von euch! 

Ich nehme hier für meinen Sohn teil. Er hat seinen ersten PC aus Papas Restekiste zusammengebaut bekommen.
Jetzt ist vor allem seine GPU der Flaschenhals in Form einer in die Jahre gekommenen 960 GTX. Über dieses kleine Hardware Upgrade würde er sich bestimmt mächtig freuen.
Vor allem die GPU bringt erstmal das nötige Leistungsplus für aktuelle Spiele. Den CPU Kühler habe ich gewählt damit der Ryzen der ersten Generation noch ein paar Tage mitmacht.
Mit dem Mainboard Upgrade ist er bestens gerüstet um später eine aktuelle AMD CPU nachgerüstet zu bekommen. 

Aktuell besteht sein PC aus folgenden Komponenten:

GPU: Nvidia EVGA GTX 960 SSC
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo (256GB, SATA)
Netzteil: Corsair RM550 550W
Mainboard: ASROCK AB350M PRO
CPU-Kühler: AMD Boxed
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Meshify C Mini

Ich würde ihm folgende Komponenten verbauen:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2x8GB (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55

Nun noch ein Bild des aktuellen Systems. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abschließend wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## Dumblex (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team, 

mein PC ist schon ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen weswegen ich leider keine 
neuen Games mehr zocken kann. Auch fehlt oft eine gescheite Leistung zum Programmieren.
Da ich ein armer Student bin, kann ich mir
leider keine neue Hardware leisten. Deswegen würde ich mich sehr über
ein Pimpen meines PC's freuen.

Meine akutelle Hardware:

Intel Core i5 4570
ASRock B85M Pro4
Crucial Ballistix 8GB DDR3 RAM
AMD Radeon R9 270X
Be Quiet 400 Watt Bronze
CPU Kühler ist der Boxed von Intel
WD 1TB


Meine Wunschkombination:


RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)


----------



## michael_schoenweiss (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich zu PIMPmyPC 2019.

folgendes Setup habe ich mir zusammengestellt:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Ich würde zudem eine 9700K CPU dazu kaufen, sowie eine neue AiO WaKü und mit verbauen.

Im Moment sieht mein Setup wie folgt aus:

CPU: I7 6700k
Mainboard: Gigabyte G7 Gaming Z170x
Ram: 2x 8 GB (DualChannel) von Corsair
Grafik: Gigabyte G1 GTX 1070 Gaming
Netzteil: Enermax 650W
Kühlung: Corsair H100i
HDD1: Corsair Force MP510 960Gb (M2)
HDD2: Samsung Evo 860 512 GB
Monitor: ASUS VG248 (144hz)
Gehäuse: Corsair Crystal 680X RGB


Ich selbst bin leidenschaftlicher Zocker (Battlfield 5, NFS, Starcraft) und habe in letzter Zeit das Problem, das bei BF5 und Need for Speed mein PC das Ruckeln anfängt. Ich möchte daher demächst meine HW sowieso tauschen. Seit meinem 13 Lebensjahr baue ich PC´s zusammen und bin auch für Freunde mitunter erster Ansprechpartner, wenn es um Hardware Kauf geht. Meine Studiengänge als IT-Manager, sowie Werbefachwirt Studium vervollständigen mein Profil. Ich kann daher technisch wie auch aus Design und Usability Sicht vieles bewerten und vergleichen. Außerdem bin ich in dem Bereich Tester & Keeper bereits einigermaßen erfahren und meine Bewertungen kamen immer sehr gut an. 
Im Anhang findet ihr mein System (Gehäuse erste bei Tester & Keeper gewonnen  ).
Meine HW würde ich dann weitergeben, so dass einer meiner Freunde seinen PC upgraden kann und dann vielleicht wieder etwas mehr Spaß am Zocken findet.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für das Bereitstellen dieses Gewinnspiels und sollte ich nicht der Glückliche Gewinner sein, alles gute an den Sieger und viel Freude am System 

Grüße aus Nürnberg


----------



## Opus_Dei (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team und Community,

mein aktuelles System:
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4
CPU: Intel i5-6600K
GPU: VTX3D Radeon R9 390X
CPU und GPU sind unter Wasser: Watercool Heatkiller 4 + EK-FC R9-290X SE - Acetal+Nickel / Radiatoren: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm + 140mm
RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V rot DDR4-2800
Netzteil: STRAIGHT POWER 10 | 600W CM
SSD: Samsung 860 EVO + Samsung 850 EVO
HDD: WD WD10EZEX 1 TB

Ausgewählte Produkte:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hinzu kommen noch:
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
Gigabyte Aorus NVMe PCI-Express 4.0 SSD

Momentan läuft mein Rechner noch mit einer Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU, jedoch steht der Tower nach anfänglicher Begeisterung unter dem Schreibtisch. Außerdem machen sich die mitgelieferten Gehäuselüfter, die ich für die Push-Pull Lüfterkonfiguration des Radiators mit verwendet habe leider immer mehr bemerkbar. Daher möchte ich erstmal auf Luftkühlung umstellen. Mit der Gaming X als eine der leisesten Referenzkarten und einem Dark Rock Pro 4 sollte der Geräuschpegel in einem erträglichem Rahmen bleiben. Zumal in ca. 2 Jahren das nächste GPU Upgrade anstehen könnte, wenn man Frau Su glauben schenken darf und AMD mit ihren GPUs das gleiche schafft wie mit ihren CPUs, könnte nach Navi 2 ein richtiger Brecher anstehen was hohe Bildraten bei 4k angeht.

Mein Gehäuse und Netzteil sind weiterhin ausreichend und ermöglichen auch eine eventuelle Rückkehr zur WaKü. Mit dem MSI MEG X570 Ace ist man für die Zukunft gut aufgestellt. PCIe 4.0 in Kombination mit der RX 5700X und der Gigabyte Aorus NVMe PCI-Express 4.0 SSD geben ein gutes Bild ab, auch wenn die Vorteile von PCIe 4.0 noch keinen Quantensprung im Realbetrieb darstellen (aber haben will !!!). Für kommende CPUs und deren Übertaktung sollte man mit dem MSI MEG X570 Ace ebenfalls gut gerüstet sein. Mit der von MSI eingesetzten Lüftersteuerung des Chipsatzlüfters bleibt auch hier das Geräuschniveau relativ niedrig und passt zum restlichen System. Weitere M.2 NVMe SSDs können, wie eine zusätzliche Soundkarte oder Ähnliches, noch aufgerüstet werden. Der 32 GiB große RAM mit solidem Übertaktungspotential ergänzt die zukunftssichere Basis des Rechners.

Mit dem Ryzen 7 3700X werde ich endlich meinen CPU Flaschenhals los, der z.B. in Assassin’s Creed Origins mit unter 40 FPS zugeschlagen hat. Sehr gute P/L CPU, die auch in der Single-Core Performance auf Augenhöhe zur Konkurrenz ist. Dank der MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X kann der WQHD Bildschirm mit höheren Bildraten befeuert werden und weiterhin von FreeSync 2 profitieren. Mit Image Sharpening hat AMD ein zusätzlich nettes Tool im Angebot. Ich hoffe sehr, dass die zukünftigen highend AMD Karten mit Nvidia und Raytracing mithalten können. Wenn in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren der Schritt zum 4k Gaming kommt und sich entsprechende Bildschirme mit ihrem Preis nicht mehr an der Auflösung orientieren, dann wird das beste Bild über die neue GPU entscheiden. Grün oder Rot, aufgrund der guten Basis des Systems sollte ein Upgrade der GPU nicht auf andere, dann limitierende Faktoren treffen.

Zusammengefasst bleibt ein schnelles, erweiterbares und leises System, bei dem CPU und GPU dank aktuellster Technik auch in den nächsten Jahren noch einfach aufgerüstet werden können.

Danke für das tolle Gewinnspiel und allen viel Glück!


----------



## GeckoChecko (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallöle Liebes PCGH-Team

Mein PC würde sich extrem über ein Upgrade freuen 

-Momentane Hardware

Intel Core i7 4790k
MSI GTX 980 4G
MAXIMUS VII RANGER
Cryorig R1 Ultimate CPU Kühler
be quiet! Silent Base 800
CoolerMaster G650M
Crucial Ballistix Sport 16 GB DDR3
Seagate Barracuda 1TB HDD
Crucial MX200 256GB SSD
---------------------------------------------

Mein gewünschtes Upgrade :


SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Werde für Cyberpunk2077 wesentlich mehr GPU-Power benötigen als mir meine GTX980 liefern kann.
Ende 2019 werd ich ebenfalls meinen Monitor aufrüsten (dieser hat schon 9Jahre auf dem Bukel und beim letzten Umzug stark gelitten)

liebe Grüße


----------



## Noir-84 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi Libes PCGH Team 

Mein Name ist Beast ( so heist der Pc) habe dieses Jahr auch einige Umbauten an mir vor nehmen lassen in mir verbaut sind  momentan vorlegende Dinge.

Monitor: neu AOC Gaming C27G1 (27 Zoll) Curved Monitor FHD 144 hz
Gähuse: be quite Silent bess 600
Gafikkarte: neu rtx 2070 super von gygabeit und zwar die GIGABYTE GeForce® RTX 2070 SUPER™ GAMING OC 8G
Cpu:  neu ryzen 3600
M Bord: Gygabyt GA-AB350M-Gaming 3   vorher war da der 1700x drauf. 
HDD: 1 Terrabeit Western Ditcheltel
2 HDD: NICHT Angeschlossen (gründe stehen unten)
Und ein laufwerk ist auch noch verbaut
Netzteil: neu cooler Master  700 watt 
RAM: 4x4 Riegel Ballistixsports 3200 

Ich hofe der krigt bald einen neuen unterbau für meinen 3600 ryzen und eine ssd was für mich eine ganz neue Erfahrung wird in sachen beschläungung, währe dann nämlich meine erste ssd. Ich wünsche mir das ich bald meine volle Stärke ausspielen darf.
Und auf mir  endlich richtig gezockt werden  kann, und nicht ewig in den Ladebiltschimen verbringen muss.


Denn für ein neues Bord und  eine ssd fehlt meiner Besitzerin leider das Geld. ps auf dem Bild sieht man noch das alte Netzteil war das cooler Master 500 mitlaweile sitzt da ein coller Master 700 Watt. Die 500mb platte ist nicht ANGESCHLOSSEN weill die grafikkarte die Anschlüsse am     
M-Bord verdeckt.  Und über das M- bord ragen  so das ich die 4 sata anschlüsse leider nicht nutzen kann. M-Bord ist beim Kaputt gehen pc express Schine für die grka scheint  einen knax zu haben, pc braucht ewig lang zum hochfahren auserden wird der Monitor nicht gleich erkannt nach dem anschalten erscheint erst mal die Meldung kein Signal.  Falls ich Gewinne würde meine Besitzerin  mich selber umbauen. 

Ich finde es cool das das PCGH team so was macht das auch Leute die nicht so flüssig sind ihren pc etwas aufrüsten können.

Meine Wünsche währen 

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 21 Punkte von 55 (34 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Xuoon (6. Oktober 2019)

*Anmeldung bei "Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf" - Sven*

Erstmal vielen Dank das man jeden so eine Chance ermöglicht. Und viele Glück und Spaß an jeden der gewinnen wird. 

Mein System:
CPU:                  -  Intel Core i5-4460 3.20GHz
GPU:                  -  GTX 1060 6GB
RAM:                 -  1x8 + 1x4GB = 12GB DDR3 1300 von  Nanya Technology (selber noch nie gehört xD)
SSD:                   -  128GB von SanDisk
HDD:                 -  1TB
Netzteil:           -  500W von XILINCE (auch noch nie gehört)
CPU-Kühler:  -  standardlüfter von meiner CPU :/
Lüfter-Set:      -  sonst keine lüfter im rechner 
Gehäuse:          -  ein CSL-Computer standart Case wirklich nichts besonderes hat auch kein besonderen namen ^^
Mainboard:     -  ASRock H81M-DGS R2.0

Meine gewünschten Komponenten:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)



Kurz vorab Ohjaaa der Rechner ist alt und überhaupt nicht neu aber auch wenn mir das vielleicht nicht soviel glauben mögen spielen ich für mein Leben gern und das Geld meiner Ausbildung geht zurzeit Nur auf mein Führerschein drauf. 
Streamen würde ich auch gern ab und zu mehr aber mit 4 Kernen ist das fast unmöglich. 
Meine spiele: Rainbow Six Siege, Call of Duty, Insurgency Sandstorm.


----------



## Slikk_original (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, Servus oder Moin

zuerst will ich mich schon mal für die tolle Aktion bedanken und würde mich Natürlich sehr freuen zu Gewinnen.

Die Aktuelle Lage bei mir sieht folgendermaßen aus

MSI Z97 Sli Krait Gaming Edition
I5-4690k auf 4,5 Ghz
8 Gigabyte HyperX DDR3 Arbeitspeicher auf 1866 Mhz
EVGA GTX 1070 SC
500 GB Crucial MX 300 SSD(Aufkleber entfernt, da er nicht gefallen hat)
128 GB SSD aus einem Fertig-PC
Thermalright Macho CPU Kühler in passivem Betrieb
Thermaltake 530 Watt Semi-Modulares Netzteil
NZXT S340 Gehäuse(ohne Sidepanel für bessere Kühlleistung und Optik(

aber für meinen 3440x1440 100hz Monitor reicht die Leistung teilweise nicht mehr aus, deshalb hier jetzt meine Komponentenauswahl aus der "Pimp-my-PC-Aktion"

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich werde ich mir noch einen Ryzen 7 3700X und eine NZXT Kraken X72 AIO-Wasserkühlung  

Dann habe ich vor das neue System in einem offenen Aufbau zu betreiben, dafür werde
ich mir zuerst ein relativ großes Holzbrett besorgen, dieses dann abschleifen und mit
schwarzem Lack versehen, anschließend werde ich auf diesem Brett Mainboard-Standoffs, 
eine Halterung für die Grafikkarte, für das Netzteil, für die SSD´s und natürlich für die 
AIO-Wasserkühlung. Das Ganze Konstrukt werde ich dann an die Wand über meinen Monitor
hängen. Die Kabel für das Netzteil habe ich vor in passenden Farben zu Sleeven, damit das
ganze System optisch ein richtiger Blickfang wird.

Falls in Zukunft noch mehr Budget vorhanden ist würde ich das ganze System mit einer
Custom-Wasserkühlung mit Hardtubes oder sogar Kupferrohren ausstatten.

Mein gründe für den Umbau sind schlichtweg die zu geringe Leistung vor allem 
meines alten I5, der schon für meine GTX 1070 in den meisten Spielen zum
Bottleneck wird, ein anderer Grund für den Umbau ist aber auch, dass ich einfach
mal meiner Kreativität freien Lauf lassen will und den geilsten PC bauen will, den
ich jemals gebaut habe.

Denn ganzen umbau des PC´s habe ich vor auch mit Bildern zu dokumentieren.

Damit habe ich nichts mehr zu sagen, außer viel Glück an alle anderen Bewerber und nochmal danke an das PCGH-Team und die Sponsoren, welche dieses Projekt erst ermöglichen.

mit besten Grüßen 

René Reipöler


----------



## NikiU (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus Liebs PCGH-Team,

da ich momentan dabei bin, mein - zugegebener Maßen - etwas veraltetes System Schritt für Schritt umzurüsten, bietet mir die „Pimp my PC-Aktion“ perfekte Möglichkeiten.

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

SSD: Cruiacl MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 55 (11 Punkte übrig)


Hier mein [aktuelles] System:

CPU: Intel Core i7 750 (Sockel 1156)
Mainboard: Gigabyte P55M-UD2
RAM: 2x2048MB G.Skill, 2x4096MB Team Group Inc. (667MHz)
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte ATI Radeon HD 5850

Geplant ist im ersten Schritt, den PC für einen 4K IPS-Monitor (LG 27UK650-W) zu rüsten, damit das Arbeiten und Spielen wieder mehr Spaß macht. Da dieser Monitor AMD FreeSync unterstützt, habe ich mich für die AMD Grafikkarte entschieden. Zunächst soll die moderne Graka dann auf dem PCIe 2.0-Mainboard laufen.
Außerdem wäre ein optisches Tuning durch ein zeitgemäßes Gehäuse wünschenswert, welches daneben eine modulare Installation der Komponenten ermöglicht.
Um Programme und Spiele schneller laden zu können, möchte ich dem PC gerne ein Speicherupgrade verpassen. Eine zweite SATA-SSD ist daher heute unverzichtbar.
Abgerundet wird das Upgrade mit einem leisen und effizienten Netzteil, was zum einen genügend Leistung für die aktuelle Wunschkonfiguration bietet und zum anderen auch zukünftigen Mainboard- und CPU-Konfigurationen zulässt, da ich kommendes Jahr eine 1151-CPU der 9. Generation verbauen werde.

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Bloodydonna (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey liebes PCGH-Team,

ich finde es sehr cool das Ihr eine solche Aktion auf die Beine gestellt habt!


-> Zuerst einmal meine Wunsch-Komponenten:

SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


-> Warum habe ich mich für diese Komponenten entschieden?

SSD -> Ich habe bisher immer nur HDD's verbaut gehabt und leider noch nie eine SSD.  Daher wäre diese Komponente tatsächlich für mich das "non-plus-ultra" Highlight!
Netzteil -> Aktuell habe ich ein non-Modulares 530 Watt Netzteil von Be Quiet verbaut, welches auch schon an die 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und somit ein neues sehr praktisch wäre. Das i Tüpfelchen ist das es sich hierbei um ein voll Modulares Netzteil handelt, mit dessen Hilfe ich nicht mehr den Kabelsalat hätte.
Lüfter-Set -> ich habe aktuell leider nur den mit dem Gehäuse mitgeliefertem 3 Pin "billig" Lüfter welcher an einem meiner 4 Pin Plätze angeschlossen ist, da ich keinen 3 Pin Anschluss auf meinem Mainboard habe.
Grafikkarte -> Nun ja, es ist halt einfach gesagt die Traum-Grafikkarte schlecht hin. Sie bietet Raytracing und genügend Power damit ich auch aktuelle Titel einmal mit Ultra Settings auf 4k genießen könnte.


-> Was würde für die neue Hardware weichen und was passiert mit den Komponenten?

Sowohl für das Lüfter-Set als auch für die SSD würde nichts weichen; naja, wenn man es genau nimmt würde der 3 Pin Lüfter welcher beim Gehäuse dabei war weichen. Auf die SSD würde ich Windows installieren und dann meine aktuell vorhandene 3TB HDD (von welcher ich nur 2 nutzen kann, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt der Installation nicht wusste das ich für Windows diese hätte Partitionieren müssen) für Daten nutzen.
Das Netzteil als auch meine aktuelle Grafikkarte würde ich meiner Frau geben, bzw. diese bei ihr verbauen. Sie hatte vor einigen Jahren von ihren Eltern einen Fertig PC bekommen mit welchem man aber nicht viel anstellen kann. Heißt ihr Netzteil hat nur einen Anschluss und der ist der 24 Pin Anschluss fürs Mainboard. Dadurch kann sie so keine neuere Grafikkarte nutzen, da diese alle durch die Bank hinweg einen extra Stromanschluss brauchen. (Da der PC keine dedizierte Grafikkarte hatte, hatte ich ihr eine R9 260 von einem Bekannten erbeutet)


-> Mein Derzeitiges System 

 Mainboard - MSI B450 Gaming Pro
CPU - Ryzen 5 2600 (dieser würde dann gegen einen Ryzen 5 3600X oder einen Ryzen 7 3900X weichen würde; dieses wäre Abhängig von den dann aktuellen Preisen! Meine aktuelle CPU würde dann auch in den PC meiner Frau wandern welche derzeit einen i3 4350 mit nur 2 Kernen besitzt (klar würde ich ihr dann auch noch ein passendes Mainboard holen)
Grafikkarte - Verbaut habe ich aktuell die RX590 von Sapphire in der Nitro+ Edition. Diese leistet derzeitig auch einen guten Job, jedoch merkt man bei aktuellen AAA-Titeln das sie schon bei einer Auflösung von 1080p arg zu kämpfen hat.
Festplatte - es ist eine 3TB HDD von WD verbaut
Netzteil - Be Quiet 530 Watt non-Modular
Arbeitsspeicher - 16 GiB G.Skill Tridant Z
-> verbaut ist alles im Thermaltake Versa C23 TG

Den Zusammen- bzw. Umbau würde ich selbst erledigen.

Ich wünsche natürlich allen viel Glück bei diesem Gewinnspiel und hoffe selbstverständlich das ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner seien werde um so ein ganz neues feeling beim zocken erleben zu dürfen, genau so wie meine Frau - welche ja nicht leer aus gehen wird.

Liebe Grüße aus dem Münsterland


----------



## Ralfio (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team,

hier mein Wunsch Upgrade:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)


Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Cpu: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz
Mainboard: ASRock H87 Pro4 Intel H87
RAM: 2x4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3
GPU: 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 270X [nicht zu empfälen  ]
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
Gehäuse: Silent Base 800
Netzteil: 530 Watt Enermax Revolution XT Modular 80+ Gold
Monitor: 21,5" LG Electronics 22M45HQ-B
                    und ein 4k Bildschirm von AOC den ich aber eher als Fernseher benutze.

Die weitere Hardware die ich bräucht
um das System zum laufen zu bringen,
wie die CPU würde ich mir dazu kaufen.

Würde mich freuen wenn es klappt und viel Spaß euch noch.


----------



## Linch (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH Gemeinde und Redaktion.
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die „ Pimp my PC 2019 Aktion“ 


*Inhaltsangabe*

1.	Mein aktuelles System
2.	Anmerkungen zum aktuellen System
3.	Meine Pimp my PC 2019 Aktion Wunschkomponente
4.	Zusätzliche PC-Komponente
5.	Mein Spielverhalten
6.	Schlusswort: Was erhoffe ich mir von einem Upgrade
7.	Nachtrag

*1.Mein aktuelles System*

Mein aktuelles Setup wurde innerhalb der Jahre immer wieder, Schritt für Schritt aufgewertet. Eine große Investition bei der ich alle Komponente tauschen könnte, konnte ich nie realisieren. Hier die Details:
*Externer Link:* UserBenchmarks: Game 64%, Desk 53%, Work 40%

*UserBenchmarks:* Game 64%, Desk 53%, Work 40%
*CPU:* Intel Xeon E31230 - 51.5%
*GPU: *AMD RX Vega-56 - 83.5%
*SSD: *Samsung 860 Evo 500GB - 69.9%
*RAM: *Unknown BLS8G3D1609DS1S00. 84B0 OCZ3G1600LV2G 84B0 OCZ3G1600LV2G 12GB - 40.8%
*MBD:* Asus P8H67
*Netzteil: *BeQuiet Straight Power E5-550W
*Tower:* Corsair Carbide Air 740  
*CPU-Kühler: *Thermalright HR 02 Macho
*Monitor:* BenQ EW277HDR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*2.Anmerkungen zum aktuellen System*

Zur CPU Intel Xeon E31230: 
Die CPU hat mich damals ~200€ gekostet. Ich wollte eine CPU verbauen, die wirklich über einen längeren Zeitraum genügend "Performace" liefert. 
Gerade in Hinsicht auf den sich immer verändernden Sockel, welcher in der Regel mit der Neuanschaffung eines Mainboards einhergeht, war ich gewillt das Geld auszugeben um mögliche Folgekosten zu reduzieren/auszuschließen. 

Zur GPU AMD RX Vega-56:
Die GPU ist nun seit ca. einem Jahr im Einsatz. Ich habe sie gebraucht erworben und löste damit eine GTX 770 2GB ab, da diese schlichtweg meinen Anforderungen nicht mehr nachkam. Bin bei den kommenden Titeln aber mit dieser schon langsam am Limit, weswegen sie wohlmöglich in naher Zukunft ersetzt werden sollte.

Zur SSD Samsung 860 Evo 500GB:
Die kleine SSD Samsung 860 Evo 500GB, hat vor ca. einem Jahr einen Raid aus zwei HDDs abgelöst. Ein enormer Performace Sprung für den PC! Endlich startete auch BATTLETECH auf dem Rechner  Allerdings geht ihr schnell der Platz aus, weswegen sie immer zu bereinigt werden muss.

Zum RAM 8 GB OCZ + 4GB Ballistix Sport:
Nicht optimal aber so ist das eben: Zwei OCZ 4GB und ein 4GB Ballistix Sport Riegel sorgen für den nötigen Arbeitsspeicher.

Zum Mainboard Asus P8H67:
Ein wirklich günstiges Mainboard, welches nicht allen Anforderung nach kam/kommt aber in der Regel funktionierte. Aktuell nervt sowohl der Wackelkontakt an den USB Ports als auch das nicht vorhandene WLAN – das ist tatsächlich mittlerweile ein großer Kritikpunkt.  

Zum Netzteil BeQuiet Straight Power E5-550W: 
Das Netzteil, welches nicht gerade für Ordnung aber gerade noch so für Power sorgt, ist seit 2007 im Betrieb. Ich nutze dieses seit meinem ERSTEN jemals zusammengebauten PC! BeQuiet = Top Qualität! 

Zum Tower Corsair Carbide Air 740:
Als mein alter Thermaltake Soprano (von 2007) nur noch mit offener Tür seinen Dienst leistete, musste ich wirklich aktiv werden. Wichtig war es dort anzusetzen wo es aktuell wirklich notwendig ist und das war die Kühlung , der Platz und Ordnung. Tatsächlich schwankte ich zwischen einem BeQuiet! 900 und dem Corsair Carbide Air 740.
Auf Grund eines Angebots und somit deutlich günstigeren Anschaffungskosten wurde es das Corsair Gehäuse.  Letztendlich sitze ich hier mit einem feuchten Auge, da der Tower meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich hübsch und auch laut ist. Andererseits aber auch einem lachenden, da er durchaus praktisch ist und für Kühlung, Platz und Ordnung sorgt. 
Fazit: Er bietet für die Zukunft viel Luft nach oben (damit meine ich auch die Kühlung  ) und Raum für neue Ideen und Upgrades.

Zum CPU-Kühler Thermalright HR 02 Macho:
Der Thermalright HR 02 Macho hat mich nie im Stich gelassen. Er wurde 2011 zusammen mit der CPU und dem MB angeschafft und vollzieht seine Dienste. Ein cooler "Cooler" der aber verhältnismäßig groß ausfällt. Er blockiert auf dem kleinen Board leider einen RAM-Slot, weswegen ich unter anderen die „interessante“ Riegel Kombination beim Upgraden realisierte.

Zum Monitor BenQ EW277HDR:
Der BenQ EW277HDR ist ein schöner Monitor der mit 1080p nicht zu viel Leistung seitens GPU verlangt. Selbst mit der 770GTX konnte sich das meiste sehen lassen  seit ich die Vega 56 Pulse besitze ist es recht stimmig. Im Jahre 2018 hat er einen BENQ GW22 mit TN Panel und einer 16:10 Auflösung aus dem Jahr 2007 abgelöst. Nebenbei erwähnt: Das war auch mein erster Monitor 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*3.Meine Pimp my PC 2019 Aktion Wunschkomponente* Stand 19.10.2019

*SSD:* Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard:* MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
*AMD-Grafikkarte:* MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

*Gesamt:* 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Anmerkungen zum Stand 19.10:2019:
Ich habe die vorherige Liste nach langen Überlegungen angepasst. Grund dafür ist, dass ich in naher Zukunft definitiv eine neue Grafikkarte benötigen werde. 
Die MSI 5700XT Gaming X ist sogar eine Karte, die ich im Auge habe und sie hier daher auch auswählen will. Diese garantiert für die kommenden Titel: "Wow! Endlich nicht auf min oder medium spielen!"
Auch die Wahl der M.2 Festpatte, sollte im Gesamtpaket mehr Vorteile für mich bieten. 
Ich denke die neue Liste (Stand 19.10.2019) rundet das gesamte System besser ab. 

Vorherige, nun *NICHTIGE* Liste zum Vergleich und Nachvollziehbarkeit:
_RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)_


*4.Zusätzliche PC-Komponente* Stand 19.10.2019

Angesichts der aktuell verbauten und der Wunschkomponente, würde das System vermutlich mit einer R7 3700x oder einer R9 abgerundet werden. Sollten meine Ansprüche zukünftig steigen, wäre ein Upgrade der CPU (auf ZEN3), dank der hochwertigen Basis bestehend aus MSI Mainboard und Be Quiet! Stromversorgung kein Problem! Besonders erwähnenswert sei hier noch, dass das MSI ACE mit seinen extrem guten VRMs auch für ein zukünfitges ZEN3 Upgrade, vermutlich eine 1a Komponente ist/sein wird. 
Hinzu kommen würde dann noch die Anschaffung passernder DDR4 RAM 3200-3600MHz CL14-CL16 Riegel. Je nach dem wie die Preise und die Anforderungen der Spiele sich entwickeln sollten es mindestens 16GB oder dann doch 32GB werden müssen.


*5.Mein Spielverhalten*

Tatsächlich muss man sich eingestehen, dass sich das Spielverhalten der Hardware anpasst. Mein wirklich allererstes PC-Spiel war ANNO 1602. Damals noch im Wohnzimmer auf einem Mediamarkt Familien PC  Seit dem ist viel passiert. Im Jahre 2007 köpfte ich gewissenhaft das Sparschwein und baute meinen ersten PC zusammen. Nun hieß es Team Fortress 2, Assassins Creed und Company of Heroes. Solange die Hardware den Anforderungen entsprach wurde auch gezockt. Bis zum „Ende“ von BF3 war ich tatsächlich hauptsächlich auf Shooter aus. Mit zunehmenden Gelbstich im Monitor und mangelnder Performance wanderte ich mehr und mehr Richtung Strategie und Singleplayer ab. Durch Spiele wie Heroes of the Storm oder World of Tanks war man dann aber dennoch im Multiplayer Bereich aktiv. Division 1 war der letzte „Shooter“ Titel in dem ich wirklich gerade so dabei war. 
Wenn ich mir meine aktuellen Spielzeiten bei Steam angucke, dann muss ich sagen, dass ich mittlerweile viel mehr oder fast ausschließlich Spiele wie CIV 5, CIV 6 oder XCOM 2 spiele. HOI4, EU4, Stellaris, TotalWar-Titel, Cities Skylines etc. spiele ich zwar auch sehr gerne aber da fehlt ab einem bestimmten Spielstand massig CPU-Power. 
Ja, nicht nur das PC-System sondern auch man selbst wird älter. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich nun die einen Spiele mehr als andere bevorzuge aber man kann mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen, dass es keinen Spaß macht mit schlechter Performace unterwegs zu sein. 
Nach einem Upgrade werde ich sicherlich neue spielerische Sphären für mich entdecken dürfen, als auch bei den alten verlassenen Genres wieder mit Spaß andocken können! (WoT, Division2, GTA 5 bald dann auch Cyberpunk2077, RDR2 und vielen mehr)


*6.Schlusswort: Was erhoffe ich mir von einem Upgrade*

Allg. ist mein PC nicht nur zum Spielen da. Tatsächlich laufen noch ab und an CAD Programme und die einen oder anderen Excel Tabellen über den Monitor. Es wäre schön wieder ein aktuelleres System mit zukunftssicherer Technik zu besitzen, bei dem ich gerade in meiner Freizeit weniger Kompromisse eingehen muss. Evtl. würde ich es dann auch genießen können, eine Stadt mit mehr als 50 000 Einwohnern in Cities Skylines zu erstellen, das CIV 5 Spiel auf einer größeren Karte zu starten oder auch den einen oder anderen aktuellen Shooter mit höheren Einstellungen als für Toaster anzugehen. 
Ganz wichtig ist für mich auch, dass das System in Zukunft weiteren Upgrades unterzogen werden kann und auch möglichst lange kompatibel bleibt. Ich bin ein Freund von Langlebigkeit. Daher stehen an der Stelle für mich das Mainboard MSI ACE (Wifi 6, zahlreiche USB 3.x Anschlüsse, Intel und Realtek Lan, PCIE4.0 Support, Top VRMs usw.),  mit einer sehr wahrscheinlichen Kompatibilität für ZEN3 Prozessoren, als auch das Netzteil mit 850W, ganz klar stark im Fokus. 


*7.Nachtrag*

Ähm ja, wenn ich euren Artikeln zu den kommenden Games Glauben schenken kann (das tue ich auch in der Regel!), dann wird es ohne ein größeres Upgrade mit Spielen wie Red Dead Redemption 2 und Star Wars Fallen Order schwer. Die aktuelle Vega 56 Grafikkarte kommt dann wohl demnächst in neuen Titeln scheinbar ans Limit -.- Oh je... Muss wohl ggf. noch einen lieben Brief an den Weihnachtsmann schreiben  


*DAS WICHTIGSTE ZUM SCHLUSS:
Ich bedanke mich für das tolle Gewinnspiel und drücke euch ALLEN, die ihr System auf Vordermann bringen wollen die Daumen *


----------



## MarvinderPCSammler (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rÃ¼stet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bewerbung für "Pimp my Pc 2019"

Mein Pc ist  jetzt 1 Jahr alt ist daher noch ziemlich neu fängt trotzdem an in neuen Spielen zu ruckeln und selbst Minecraft (Tekxit 3 (134 Mods)) hat so seine Probleme. In Grafisch anfordernden Spielen merkt man die 4gb Version der rx570 wirklich (bei Destiny 2 Mittleren bis hohen Videosettings VRAM 90% voll) bei den meisten Spielen komme ich gerade so an die 72 Bilder des Monitor. bei diesen Problemen würde die RTX 2070 Super abhilfe schaffen. Mit dem rechner betreibe ich derzeit Videoschnitt und zocke, ich lasse über meinen Rechner auch in nächster Zeit einen Minecraft Server für meine Freunde laufen, da kommt mir diese Aktion sehr gelegen da ich in nächster Zeit vorhatte aufzurüsten und ich mein Geld dann in einen Ryzen 7 3700x investieren könnte. Ich habe auch vor mir neue Monitore (wahrscheinlich 144hz Geräte) für ein neues Multimonitorsetup zuzulegen, weil mein jetziges Setup aus vollkommen zufällig zusammengewürfelten Monitoren besteht. Zudem wird meine SSD immer langsamer weil diese langsam voll wird da ist eine 2tb wirklich erstrebenswert. Meine alte SSD wäre dann Systemplatte für einen Zweitrechner.


Mein Aktueller Pc besteht aus:
CPU: Ryzen 3 1200 (@3,8 Ghz)
Mainboard: Msi B450-A Pro
Ram: 8gb Ballistix Sport LT (@2666mhz)
GPU: Powercolor RX 570 red Dragon 4gb
CPU Kühler: Corsair Hydro Series H90
Systemplatte: 120gb Lenovo SSD
HDD: 1Tb Western Digital Blue
Gehäuse: bequiet Purebase 600
Netzteil: bequiet System Power 500 Watt
Hauptmonitor: Samsung S24F350FHU (@72hz)
Sekundärmonitor: ASUS 24T1E (@60hz)
Drittmonitor: Medion Akoya X55099 MD 20999 (@60hz)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunschkombination sieht aus wie folgt:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

bei den Lüftern würde ich dann 3 120mm nehmen.
Ich würde die Teile selber einbauen.

von den neuen Teilen erhoffe ich mir dann mehr Leistung, also dauerhaft 75hz in Full HD Max. Einstellungen und Raytracing an. Der dann laufende Rechner wird mir dann für die nächsten Jahre reichen und mir auch bei meinem Start als YouTuber behilflich sein.


----------



## DraigoTi (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin moin alle Zusammen,

zu aller erst einmal ein FETTES Dankeschön an die PCGH, dass ihr so eine super geile Aktion macht und das auch wenn ich selbst nicht gewinne.
Die Zeit der weihnachtlichen Gewinnspiele bricht langsam an und auch wenn Oktober da noch nicht ganz zuzählt, werde ich wie viele andere bestimmt auch,
wie jedes Jahr versuchen, mit etwas Glück einiges an Geld zusparen und Hardware zugewinnen. 
Bei mir hat es bis jetzt noch nie geklappt, aber man sollte nie aufgeben.

Mein Build sieht schon viel besser aus, als noch vor einer Weile. Das Problem ist nur, dass die Upgrades leider immer nur etappenweise hinzukommen und z.B ein neuer
Monitor auch ganz fein wäre, damit die Hardware auch zur Geltung kommt.

Grad sieht es bei mir so aus:
CPU:             AMD Ryzen 7 3700X (ganz frisch mit dem MB & wahrscheinlich das einzige Upgrade für eine Weile )
GPU:             Asus Rog Strix GTX 1060 6GB
Mainboard:   X570 Aorus Elite
Ram:              2x8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX
CPU-Kühler: BeQuiet Shadow Rock LP
SSD:              Samsung 860 Evo 250GB
Festplatte:    Seagate 2TB & 1TB
Netzteil:        BeQuiet PurePower 430 Watt
Gehäuse:      Sharkoon VS4-V




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich wünsche mir, dass ich folgende Teil:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Es wäre echt cool, mal Hardware die auf dem "selben Niveau" ist, gleichzeitig zu besitzen, damit man nicht mit gerade so 60 FPS da sitzt, und eine Komponente ein bottleneck ist.
Da mein Ziel irgendwann mal 1440p 144Hz ist, braucht es noch mindestens eine leistungsstarke GPU. Da ich AMD für ihre tollen neuen CPUs und Grafikkarten einfach nur richtig geil finde,wünsche ich mir auch die RX  5700 XT entschieden anstatt einer RTX, da die ja auch für den Preis ordentlich bietet und teilweise sogar so gut wie die 2070 ist (in ein paar Szenarios). 
Ein größeres Gehäuse war schon immer ein Wunsch. Immer wenn ich in mein Gehäuse reinschaue oder etwas ein/ausbaue, nervt es mich wie gequetscht alles ist. Ich würde schon gerne mal so eine schicken PC, mit Fenster und ohne sichtbare Kabel, die überall herumhängen.Außerdem hab ich schon so viel Bequiet, da passt das Gehäuse gut dazu ^^. 

Joa, Speicherplatz ist immer praktisch, dann muss ich nicht immer mein Spiele-Bibliothek durchtauschen und so wäre auch für zukünftige Platz genug. 
Die braucht teilweise mehr Speicherplatz als man denken würde (z.B. Superior Drummer 3, falls jmd. das kennt).
Tja, und wer Cities: Skylines und dessen Modding  kennt, der weis: Man hat nie genug Ram^^.



Ich wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück, einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und noch einmal vielen Dank PCGH.


----------



## Wo11i (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes Schrauber Team!

Unabhängig eures Gewinnspieles, hatte ich geplant meinen Rechner aufzurüsten (wobei Borderlands 3 auf Low einstellungen gerade noch flüssig auf knapp 55FPS läuft  )
... Aufrüsten ist gut gesagt, denn eigentlich sollte aus Kostengründen nur die Grafikkarte die Alte bleiben.
Mein Jetziges System besteht aus einem schönen Antec Lanboy Gehäuse in welchem sich ein bald in den Ruhestand verabschiedender i7 aus dem Jahr 2011 befindet. Diesen würde ich dann zusätzlich zu eurer Aktion durch einen i5 9600k tauschen. Das Gehäuse gefällt mir gut und soll demnach auch erhalten bleiben.

Nun folgen die weiteren Komponenten:
- CPU: Intel i7 3770T
- GPU: EVGA GTX970SC ACX2.0 Cooler
- RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
- Mainboard: Gigabyte GAZ77-DS3H
- Netzteil & CPU Kühler sind mir die Marken unbekannt, da die Komponenten auch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. (Beide sind ausschliesslich Passiv gekühlt!)
- Datenspeicher ergibt sich aus einer WD Green mit 1,5TB und einer 256GB SSD Von Transcend (Die dürfen auch gerne beide erhalten bleiben!)
- Gehäuse: Antec Lanboy

Folgende Komponenten wären mir Lieb:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Den Einbau würde ich nach Möglichkeit von euch vornehmen lassen, wobei meine alte CPU unpassend vom Sockel ist, daher würde ich den i5 9600k zusammen mit meinem Rechner zu euch schicken und hoffen, dass ihr das ganze erledigt 

Vielen Lieben Dank für die Aktion und beste Grüße von Tobi (mir)!


----------



## Larsson92 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

vorab vielen Dank für die tolle Möglichkeit eines Upgrades unserer Systeme.
An meinem Rechner hat sich seit letztem Jahr nichts geändert, nur die CPU wurde geköpft.

*Hier meine Auswahl:*
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Aktuelles System:*
CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K 4x4500MHz, geköpft
GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro 8GiB
Mainboard: ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws V 16GiB DDR4-3200MHz
SSD-1: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB
SSD-2: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB (ohne Gehäuse)
HDD-1: Seagate HDD ST1000DM003 1000GB
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH-Edition
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W

Maus: Razer DeathAdder Chroma
Tastatur: Razer BlackWidow Chroma V2
Mauspad: Razer Firefly Cloth Edition
Bildschirm-1: Asus MG248Q (24 Zoll)
Bildschirm-2: BenQ VW2430H (24 Zoll)
Headset: Kingston HyperX Cloud II
DVD Brenner: LG GH24NSB0 DVD 24x Brenner (DVD±RW) bulk schwarz


*Erläuterung meiner Auswahl:*

*Ja, zu...
**... Lüfter-Set:* Ich möchte zukünftig meine CPU mit einer Wasserkühlung versorgen und dazu benötige ich leise und leistungsfähige Lüfter. Die Silent Wings eignen sich dazu besonders gut, da sie die vorhandenen Gehäuselüfter des Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 perfekt ergänzen. Die sechs Lüfter kann ich dann bequem über die Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses steuern. Die Lüfter sollen dann auf einen Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 420mm oder Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 360mm Radiator gebaut werden.
*... Gehäuse:* Ja, was soll man zum Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 sagen? Für mich das perfekte Gehäuse. Dual-Rail Lüftersteuerung (siehe Anmerkung oben zu Lüftern), Netzteilabdeckung, drei vorinstallierte Silent Wings 3 Lüfter und Radiatoren bis 420mm. Das alles sind für mich Gründe hier zuzuschlagen. Zudem habt Ihr ja auch eine sehr gute Note vergeben können: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Geha...e-quiet-Dark-Base-Pro-900-Rev-2-Test-1260984/
*... Nvidia-Grafikkarte: *Abgesehen von der 2080Ti und der Titan RTX die schnellste Karte am Markt. Genau das, was ich für hohe FPS in Single- und Multiplayern brauchen. Mit einer solchen GPU würde ich definitiv auf einen WQHD-Monitor gehen um meine Singleplayer-Spiele in wunderschöner Grafik zu spielen. Für die Multiplayer-Spiele, vor allem First Person Shooter, bleibe ich bei meinem jetzigen Full-HD 144Hz Monitor.


*Nein, zu...*
*... RAM:* Ich möchte 32GiB in meinem nächsten Rechner haben, 3200er Module sind mir jedoch zu langsam. Es sollten schon 3600er oder 3800er sein. Deshalb habe ich mich gegen den RAM entschieden. Auch möchte ich auf 2x16GiB gehen um zukünftig zwei Module nachstecken zu können.
*... SSD:* Zwei SSDs und eine HDD habe ich im Einsatz. Mehr Speicherplatz benötige ich nicht, da schon die HDD fast obsolet ist. Der Bedarf an SSDs ist also gedeckt. Als wirkliche Neuerung werde ich mir als nächstes eine PCIe SSD zulegen und die HDD in Rente schicken.
*... Netzteil: *Das war wirklich eine schwierige Entscheidung, da ich mit dem neuen PC auch ein neues Netzteil benötige. Es wird auch von be quiet! sein, keine Frage. Wahrscheinlich auch ein Straight Power, da ich damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Da muss ich aber echt mal gucken, was es zwischen 750W und 1100W wird.
*... CPU-Kühler:* Es standen nur Luftkühler zur Auswahl, ich möchte jedoch eine Wasserkühlung verbauen.
*... Mainboard: *Ich mache den Kauf des Mainboards von der CPU abhängig und nicht umgekehrt. Da ich noch nicht weiß, welche CPU es werden wird, kann ich mich auch nicht für ein Mainboard entscheiden. Weiterhin soll ein Monoblock zur Kühlung eingesetzt werden, was die Auswahl nochmal einschränkt.


*Zusammenfassung:*

*Pimp my PC 2019:*
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio

*Eigener Neukauf:
*RAM
Netzteil
CPU-Kühlung
Mainboard
CPU

*Bestand:*
SSD1
SSD2
HDD
DVD Brenner

*Optionale Anschaffungen:*
PCIe SSD
Gesleevte Kabel
WQHD-Monitor


Ich spiele leidenschaftlich gerne FPS Games im Multiplayer und habe mir deshalb auch einen 144Hz Monitor gekauft. Leider schafft es meine GPU nicht diesen auch anständig zu befeuern. Deutlich wird das aktuell wieder bei Apex Legends.
Im Singleplayer-Bereich spiele ich gerne RPGs á la Witcher und Kingdom Come. Hier läuft nicht nur die GPU ins Limit, sondern auch meine CPU. In beiden Fällen kann man keine FPS Drops brauchen. Es muss also auch die CPU neu und damit dann das gesamte System.

Beste Grüße
Larsson


----------



## McHammer89 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin , 

Mein PC hat Folgende Komponenten :

CPU : Intel I7-6700K / 4.0 GHz
GPU : Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti / ASUS ROG STRIX
RAM : 2x Hyperx Fury 8 GB DDR4 
Netzteil : Cougar Power 700W / 80Plus Bronze
Mainboard : Medion Z170
Speicher :  SSD 256 GB Samsung ,  SSD 1 TB Samsung , HDD 2 TB Seagate
Gehäuse : Be quiet Dark Base 700
Gehäuse Lüfter : 3 x Be quiet Silent Wings 3 
CPU Kühler : Wasser Kühlung ( Lüfter 120mm + Radiator 120mm )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Wunschkomponenten :

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM 140 mm (3 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 47 Punkte von 55 (8 Punkte übrig)

Den Umbau kann ich selber durchführen , wenn ihr möchtet könnt ihr den auch gerne selber durchführen .
Um das System mit den neuen Komponenten zum laufen zu bringen Benötige ich noch eine neue Intel CPU der Gen 8 oder 9 , die würde ich sofort besorgen .

Danke für das tolle Gewinnspiel , ich wünsche allen Teilnehmer viel Glück .

Lieben Grüß an das Team


----------



## Zubunapy (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Diese Aktion von PCGH ist immer wieder toll. 

Ich würde gerne mitmachen und folgendes "bestellen":

 SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)



Mein aktuelles System:
ASUS Z170-K als Hauptplatine
Intel Core i7 6700 (non-K und non OC)
32 GB GEIL DDR4 RAM (2400mhz)
MSI AMOR RX580 8GB
Thermaltake Hamburg 530W Netzteil
Alles Luftgekühl im Fractal Design Define R5 in Weiß

Da die CPU für´s Gaming noch ausreicht und ich meinen UHD-Monitor endlich mal nativ nutzen will, muss natürlich eine Grafikkarte her, die das auch kann! Eine RTX2080 SUPER könnte das sicherlich in den meisten Games. Außerdem ist Raytracing ein sehr interessantes, wenn auch kostenspieliges Feature, welches auszuprobieren ich gewillt wäre. Aber bei den aktuellen Preisen... solange der Lottoschein mehr kostet als einbringt, wird das wohl ein Traum bleiben. Außer, ihr helft nach^^ Außerdem stünde dann ungestörtem VR-Gaming nichts mehr im Weg. Einige Spiele laufen doch recht mager mit meiner Hardware, was der Motion-Sickness sehr zuträglich, aber kaum erträglich ist. Grade von Hardware-Fressern wie Subnautica verspreche ich mir da ein besseres Spielgefühl und hoffentlich auch bessere Grafik dank höherer Details. Entsprechende Benchmarks würde ich dann natürlich liefern^^
Damit die Grafikkarte so schön leise bleibt, wie Willi es in Videos zeigte, muss natürlich anständige Frischluft rein. Dafür sollten die SilentWings geeignet sein. Bisher habe ich nur die durchschnittlichen Standardlüfter, die im Gehäuse verbaut waren. Besserer Luftstrom dürfte sicherlich der Gesundheit meiner Hardware dienlich sein. Als Größe habe ich mich für 140mm entschieden. Schließlich ist mein Gehäuse genau darauf ausgelegt.
Als letztes wäre dann die SSD spannend, die meinen bisherigen Speicherplatz verdreifachen würde. Bisher habe ich zwei 500GB große SSDs verbaut, eine im M2-Format (SAMSUNG 970 Evo) und eine als SATA-SSD. 

Die Hardware, die getauscht wird, sprich: die Grafikkarte, werde ich dann wohl einem Kumpel schenken. Die Lüfter und die SSD würde ich weiterhin verwenden.

Da ich sehr gerne an PCs bastle, würde ich den Einbau selbst vornehmen.

Vielen Dank für´s aufmerksame Lesen und einen schönen Tag euch allen 

Edit: Beinahe das Bild vergessen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solteco (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die "Pimp my PC 2019" Aktion.
Ich bewerbe mich, weil mein derzeitiger PC in den Bereichen Grafikleistung und Speicher etwas schwächelt.

Hier erstmal die Komponenten meines derzeitigen Systems:

CPU: Intel Core i5-8600K (geköpft)
Mainboard: Asus ROG Strix Z370-G Gaming
GPU: Asus ROG Strix GeForce GTX1060-O6G
HDD: Western Digital Blue 1tb
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250gb
Netzteil: Coolermaste Netzteil 500w
CPU Kühler: Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L
Gehäuse: Eigenbau

Hier ist mein Upgradewunsch:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 55 (16 Punkte übrig)

Zuerst einmal die SSD. 
Derzeit besitze ich eine SDD und HDD Kombination. Vom Prinzip her ist das gar nicht mal so schlecht, hier kommt aber der Haken. Meine HDD hat nur 5400 U/min. Das hört sich ja nicht dramatisch an, aber in der Praxis ist es schwerwiegend.
In Forza Horizon 4 merkt man die ersten gravierenden Einschränkungen. Während Rennen kommt es nicht selten dazu, dass das Auto stehen bleibt, weil die Karte geladen werden muss.
Sea of Thieves ist kaum spielbar, da Aufträge und andere Spielfunktionen einfach nicht laden. 
Zusammengefasst kann man sagen, dass es sehr lange Wartezeiten und Probleme bei Spielen auf der HDD gibt, da meine SDD nur 250gb hat, kann man nicht alle Spiele dort installieren.

Das Netzteil habe ich gewählt, da mein derzeitiges nicht das beste und sicherste ist. Es ist seit 2 Jahren im Einsatz und funktioniert auch noch. Es hat nur eine 80 plus Zertifizierung und da hört es auch auf. Ich habe es für 30 Euro erworben, was für 500w nicht sehr viel Geld ist. Es ist nicht modular und auch nicht gesleeved.

Die Grafikkarte habe ich genommen, da ein bisschen zusätzliche Leistung nicht schlecht ist. Ich hätte eigentlich die rtx2080 super genommen, dafür hat mir aber ein Punkt gefehlt. Ein Grafikupgrade wäre nicht schlecht, da ich ein fhd 144hz Monitor besitze und in machen Spielen die 144 FPS nicht erreicht werden. In z.B. Ark hat man dann noch mehr Probleme, da es sehr fordernd ist.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich für die Aktion ausgewählt werde. 
Vielen Dank, dass diese Aktion an die Community angeboten wird.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Solteco


----------



## Andy289 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH  und Community,

Ich möchte trotzdem bei  Pimp my PC 2019 dabei sein  obwohl mein PC noch so jedes Spiel auch in 4K Auflösung in Stücke zerreißt! 
Nun ich möchte nicht lange rummachen und mein Monster PC vorstellen, die Komponente finden Platz in schönen und schlichten Bitfenix Shinobi Gehäuse der in Staub ghillie suit getarnt ist. Angetrieben wird das ganze von einen löwenstarken AMD FX 8350 Prozessor mit 4,2 Ghz auf alle Jungs verteilt Geschwindigkeit der dank den CPU Kühlers Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A auch in schwierigsten Stresssituationen einen kühlen Kopf behält und zusammen mit Asus Crosshair V Formula Z alles vernichten was ihnen Aufgabentechnisch sich in den Weg stellt, damit diesen schlagfertigen Duo nicht die Daten ausgehen sichert Arbeitsspeicher von HyperX Predator in 16GB Größe und 2400Mhz Geschwindigkeit den Nachschub. Geplant und Koordiniert wird das ganze von Windows 10 pro der Western Digital Velocy Raptor 150GB mit ihren rasanten 15000 Umdrehungen  pro Minute als sichere Basis hat. An der vorderste Front kämft tapfer mein ganzer Stolz DIE GTX 460 OC von Gigabyte mit satten 1GB großen VRAM welchen Ich durch einem voodoo Ritual unglaubliche 830 Dämonische Mhz entlocken konnte. Damit all den Komponenten nicht der Saft ausgeht fungiert der Seeräuber TX650 als Saftschubser. 

Miene Upgrade Überlegung
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Als CPU wird eine amd ryzen 5 3600x auserwählt.
Nun folgen die ... statt 1000 Worte.


----------



## Flexus83 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

ich habe euer Video über das Gewinnspiel bei YouTube gesehen und habe gedacht, ich versuche einmal mein Glück.

Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 36 Jahre alt und seit 12 Jahren ausgebildeter Fachinformatiker in der Systemintegration mit einer Leidenschaft zum Spielen. Mein PC wird aber genauso zum Arbeiten von zu Haus benutzt.
Daher bin ich in der Lage, euch und auch den Usern ein gutes Review zuschreiben und meine Erfahrungen mit euch zu teilen.
Ich lese eure Zeitschrift schon seit fast 20 Jahren und hole mir eigentlich immer bei einer Neuanschaffung Tipps aus eurer Zeitung oder eurem Forum/Webseite.

Derzeitiges System:
Da ich meine PC sowieso mal wieder aussaugen wollte, konnte ich auch ein paar Fotos zu meinem derzeitigen PC machen.
Dieser ist ca. 5 Jahre alt, wobei die Lüfter, der CPU Kühler und die Grafikkarte vor ca. 2 Jahren noch einmal getauscht wurden. Der PC wurde damals von mir zusammengestellt.

Monitor: Samsung C27FG73 (144Hz)
Gehäuse: Lancool Metal Boned K7
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power BQT E9-CM-600W
Mainboard: GIGABYTE Z77X-D3H
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K
RAM: 2x8GB G.Skill F3-1600C9-8GSR
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 Aero ITX OC/ARMOR OC 6GB
Festplatte 1: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB
Festplatte 2: Seagate ST2000DM001
Festplatte 3: Seagate ST2000DM001
Festplatte 4: Seagate ST2000DM001
Blu-Ray Brenner: PIONEER BD-RW   BDR-207M
DVD Brenner: LG HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22LS50
Maus: Logitech G402 Hyperion Fury
Tastatur: Cherry Stream 3.0

Meine PCGH Auswahl:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ergänzung:
Wenn ich als Tester bzw. mein Rechner als interessantes Projekt ausgewählt werden sollte, 
würde ich mir noch folgende Komponenten ergänzend zu euren kaufen wollen, damit das Ganze dann auch Sinn macht:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 3600
Gehäuse:  Fractal Design Define R6 USB-C Blackout (Deswegen auch das Größere Mainboard->Front USB-Typ C). Das Alte Gehäuse ist einfach in die Jahre gekommen.
AM4 Mounting Kit für be quiet Dark Rock 3
Festplatte: Evtl. eine  Samsung 860 QVO 2TB für Daten etc. oder eine  Intel 660p M.2 2TB

Mein Plan, den PC aufzurüsten, besteht schon seit einiger Zeit. Über die neue Ryzen 3000 Generation habe ich schon viel Positives gehört und gelesen, jedoch kommt sie im Business Bereich bisher nicht so richtig zum Einsatz. Mein Plan war aber definitiv für zu Hause aus Preisleistungsgründen eine Ryzen CPU einzusetzen. Bisher hat aber leider immer das nötige Kleingeld gefehlt, da bei mir doch mittlerweile recht viele Komponenten getauscht werden müssen auf einen Schlag (Mind. CPU, RAM, Mainboard)

Danke und beste Grüße
Felix Bergmann


----------



## Marnit (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktuelle PC Hardware besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
   - Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9 
   - Gehäuselüfter: 3x 120mm (sind von 2008 und laufen noch wie geschmiert)
   - Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM ATX 400W
   - 2× 4 GiB DD3-1333
   - SSD: Crucial MX500 250GB
   - CPU i5 2500k
   - CPU Kühler: Boxed
   - Mainboard: Asus P8H67-M
   - Nvidia-Grafikkarte: Palit 960 2GB
   - Tastatur: Logitech G710+
   - Maus: Logitech G402
   - Sound: Logitech Z-4 2.1 Speaker System
   - Monitor: LG 23,5" IPS FHD

Meine Wunschkombination wäre:
   - RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
   - SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
   - CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
   - AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
   - Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1660 Ti Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
   - Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 55 (14 Punkte übrig)


Abgerundet würde es mit einer AMD CPU r5 3600 und den möglichen Umbau stemme ich selbst. Weil ich mich mit meinem Monitor im FHD Segment bewege, benötige ich keine HighEnd-Kompomenten. Mit meinem aktuellen System konnte ich z.B. Assassins Creed Odyssee noch gut spielen. Nur merkt man mittlerweeile auch, dass der i5 am Ende ist und der Boxed Lüfter unter der Last langsam vor sich hin heult. Weiterhin ist auch die Grafikkarte mit ihren 2 GB nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Ein Control werde ich mit dieser nicht mehr wagen wollen.


----------



## kewlTezcatlipoca (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

[highlight]Hintergrund[/highlight]

Vor 4-5 Jahren habe ich meinen ersten Computer selbstständig zusammen gebaut. Ohne irgendwelche Kenntnisse etc.. 
Davor wurde ich leider falsch beraten und war jahrelang im Besitz eines Computers der, laut Verkäufers, fürs Gaming gedacht war, dies aber leider nie der Fall war.
Deswegen habe ich bis zum eigenen PC nur meine alten Klassiker auf PC und auf meine PS1 und PS2 gespielt. 

Nach dem Eigenbau konnte ich also endlich einiges nachholen, was ich in der Zwischenzeit verpasst habe, doch langsam merke ich immer mehr, wie mein System in die Knie geht. 
Grund dafür sind einige Komponenten, an denen ich damals sparen musste, um halbwegs im Budget zu bleiben.
 zB das Mainboard... Da musst ich auf das günstigere Modell zurück greifen, um mir die Grafikkarte  und den Prozessor leisten zu können. 
Die macht mir schon einige Schwierigkeiten. Manchmal geht der PC zwar an, aber ich habe kein Bild und ich habe auch nur einen Anschluss für den Gehäuselüfter. 
Dadurch überhitzt mein Prozessor recht schnell (letztens sogar ohne ein Spiel oder Programm zu starten auf 30% im Taskmanager + Mausspringer) 
und im Sommer spiele ich meistens nur Spiele, die nicht so viel Leistung fressen, weil die Kühlung nicht ausreicht. 
Ich stelle sogar meinen kleinen Bauhausventilator so neben dem geöffneten PC auf, damit ein Teil in den CPU-Kühler-Ventilator rein bläst und der andere Teil direkt an dem Kühlkörper, 
nur damit ich mal was besseres spielen kann... 

Man kann also sagen, es ist Zeit für eine Aufrüstung und da bald die neuen Konsolen kommen und die Grafik nochmal einen Sprung macht, wirds noch mehr Zeit. 
Zumal das auch wieder für einen neuen GTA Titel spricht und ich auf Vice City hoffe, meine Kindheitserinnerungen... 

RAM musste ich auch auf 16GB aufstocken, damals nur 8GB und die 

Grafikkarte wird auch immer älter und älter. 
Neuere spiele kann ich nicht mehr auf Ultra stellen, eher auf hoch oder tiefer, da entweder die Graka /das System nicht mehr gut genug ist, 
oder die Überhitzung sich meldet. *Also überall sind die Baustellen nun spürbar größter geworden...*


[highlight]Mein System[/highlight]

* CPU:*  Intel Core i5-4460 4x3.2GHz /überhitzt leider wegen der Kühlung immer schneller
* Mainboard:* Asrock B85M Pro3 /Knackpunkt, da allgemein nicht sehr gut für die heutige Zeit + nur ein Gehäusekühler möglich
* CPU-Kühler:* EKL Ben Nevis
* Grafikkarte:* Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro Aktiv /wird auch wieder Zeit für eine bessere
* Arbeitsspeicher:* Ballistix Sport DDR3 4x4GB /damals nur 2x4, dann auf 4x4 aufgestockt
* Festplatten:* Seagate 1TB HDD + Samsung 2 TB HDD
* Gehäuse:* Sharkoon VG4-W
* Netzteil:* 400 Watt be quiet!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[highlight]Ausgewählte Komponenten[/highlight]

*Lüfter-Set:*  3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:*  Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
*Intel-Mainboard:*  MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:*  MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

_Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)_


[highlight]Warum gerade diese Komponenten?[/highlight]

*3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM*
Ganz einfach... mit den ganzen Problemen an meinem PC will ich lieber zu viel als zu wenig Lüfter haben.

*Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange*
Das Aufrüsten soll auch eine Art Neuanfang für meinen Computer darstellen. Alles Alte was noch verwendet wird kommt ins neue Gehäuse rein 
*+* die neuen Komponenten, verschmolzen zu einem neuen PC. Ist wie bei den Frauen, die sich bei einer Veränderung die Haare schneiden. _(sry der musste rein)_

*MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus*
Weil ich bei mein aktuellen Mainboard leider aus Kostengründen sparen musste. Dadurch hatte ich nicht genug Platz für Lüfter und Allgemein nicht die beste Performance für Spiele.
Es ist einfach Zeit auch da mal etwas besseres zu haben, was zum restlichen PC passt...

*MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio*
Die Grafikkarte habe ich ausgesucht, weil ich bei meiner schon merke, wie sie bei neueren Spielen in die Knie geht. Bei Resident Evil 2 RE hatte ich schon Probleme und musste einiges nach unten gehen.
Wenn man bedenkt, was bald kommt, wie zB Dying Light 2, Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order, *GTA VI*ce City (?)(!) und vieles mehr + mit der neuen Konsolen Generation werden auch die PC Spiele grafisch besser...
Ich glaube da ist es selbstverständlich, wenn man da auch gewappnet sein will.


[highlight]Zusätzliche Käufe[/highlight]
*CPU:* Intel Core i5 9600K 6x 3.70GHz
*Sonstiges:*: Röhren für den Kabelsalat
_vielleicht noch ein Netzteil mit mehr Leistung, falls der nicht reicht_

[highlight]Das Projekt[/highlight]

Da ich also als Laie den PC zusammengebaut habe und er mir auch viele Jahre treue Dienste geleistet hat, wünsche ich mir für meinen PC einen "Neuanfang" oder auch "Evolution".
*Heißt:* Ich will den Wirrwar im Gehäuse endlich entfernen (siehe Bild) und den Computer auf einen neueren und gesünderen Stand bringen.

Aufgewählt habe ich folgende  Komponenten: *Grafikkarte, Mainboard, Gehäuse & Lüfter-Set*


Natürlich würde ich das neue Gehäuseals Basis für den Neuanfang meines ersten PCs nutzen 
und somit schon mal den ganzen Kabelsalat entfernen und mit den Röhren auch nicht entstehen lassen.
Das neue Mainboard kommt natürlich auch rein und das alte Billigteil kommt raus.
Sowie der neueProzessor und die neue Grafikkarte.
Der CPU-Kühler vom alten PC kommt wieder zum Einsatz.
Die alten Festplatten werden natürlich auch verbaut.
Mein DVD Laufwerk ist eh halb kaputt und meldet keine Datenträger, obwohl ich CDs reinlege, der kommt also eh weg!
Beim Netzteil muss ich noch gucken, ob der alte ausreicht, wenn nicht, dann kaufe ich noch einen neuen.
Das Lüfter-Set werde ich soweit einbauen, wie es geht. Nach dem Überhitzungsdrama will ich einfach auf Nummer Sicher gehen.

Also eine Mischung aus alten und neuen Teilen für weitere schöne und sorgenfreie Jahre.


[highlight]Abschließende Worte[/highlight]

Danke für die tolle Aktion und *viel Glück an alle Teilnehmern!*
Für meinen Computer wirds echt mal Zeit, wenn er mehr Power HOW HOW HOW bekäme oder wie es Tim Taylor sagen würde...
Auf so ein Bastelprojekt hätte ich echt wieder Lust und auch wenn ich kein Forentyp bin (siehe Anmeldung und so... ich hoffe das wirkt sich nicht negativ auf die Bewertung aus)
würde ich auch gerne ein Review schreiben, was ich gemacht hab mit Vorher-Nacher Bilder (+ Komponenten) und wie sich die Aufrüstung bemerkbar gemacht hat.


----------



## Iggi91 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH

Dies sind meine Wunschaufrüstkomponenten:

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Ich habe vor, mir noch einen Ryzen 7 3700X oder einen Ryzen 9 3900X zu holen.

Mein derzeitiges System bestehe aus folgendem und ist (bis auf die Grafikkarte/Gehäuse) aus dem Jahre 2009:

Mainboard: Asus M4A79XTD EVO
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 965
Ram: G.Skill RipJaws DDR3 1333 PC3 10666 2x2GB
GPU:  Geforce GTX 1070 von asus Rog Strix
Gehäuse: Empire Gaming WarFire
2 HDD Festplatten 1TB
Thermaltake Berlin 630W


----------



## salanthas (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin, eine cooles Gewinnspiel und da bisher die PCs meiner Söhne im Vordergrund standen, wäre das eine Gelegenheit mein PC Upgrade Projekt voranzutreiben. Mein aktueller PC sieht wie folgt aus:

CPU:                  Intel Core i7 4790
Mainboard:     ASROCK Z97 Extreme9
CPU Kühler:   Noctua CPU Kühler
Memory:          4x 4GB DDR3 - 1866 Mhz
Grafikkarte:   MSI GTX 1080 Gaming x
SSDs:                1x Samsung 850 Pro 128 GB & 850 Pro 500 GB
Netzteil:          be quiet Dark Power Pro P8 1000 Watt
Gehäuse:        Coolermaster Cosmos SE

Für den neuen PC würde ich ein paar der "alten" Komponeten weiter verwenden:

Gehäuse:           be quiet Silent Base 801 Window Rot (das alte und ungenutzte Gehäuse von meinem Sohn) 
Grafikkarte:     MSI GTX 1080 Gaming x  als Grafikkarte. 
SSD:                     Samsung 850 Pro 128 GB (für das OS)

Das Netzteil würde grundsätzlich mehr als ausreichend sein, aber leider zickt es bereits (manchmal) rum und daher müßte ich dies so oder so austauschen.

Als neue Komponenten habe ich mir folgende ausgesucht:

Memory:                               Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD:                                        Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil:                                Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:                       Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:                            3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard:             MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 55 (5 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich würde ich eine AMD Ryzen 3700x erwerben und entsprechend verbauen. 

Ein Bild vom Gehäuse füge ich mit bei. Aber da es ein ungenutztes Gehäuse von meinem Sohn ist, ist dies natürlich sehr aufgeräumt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle alten und neuen Komponenten finden darin aber ein geräumiges neues zu Hause.


----------



## blub3k (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

gerne bewerbe ich mich im Folgenden auf das ,,Pimp my PC 2019'' PCGH Aufrüstpaket.

Vor kurzem habe ich mich eine RTX 2070 Super geleistet, musste aber feststellen, dass mein CPU schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen ist und nun den Flaschenhals des PCs darstellt.
Jetzt ist kein Geld mehr da.

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel 4790k
Mainboard: ASUS Maximux Hero VII
RAM: Corsair Vengence Pro 2x 8GB DDR3
Graka: Gigabyte RTX 2070 Super Windforce OC
Netzteil: Corsair HX750i
Gehäuse: NZXT H440
CPU Kühler: Custom Wasserkühlung (alternativ habe ich hier noch einen Dark Rock 3)
SSD: 512 GB Cruxial MX100
Gehäuselüfter: 3x NCXT (waren beim Gehäuse dabei) und 3x 120mm Noiseblocker

Das Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Upgrade Wunsch:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 55 (14 Punkte übrig)

Den passenden CPU würde ich mir dann noch besorgen müssen und werden diesen selbst einbauen.
Geplant wäre dann ein 3900 oder ein 3900X.

Grüße
- blub3k


----------



## Wiley_xxx (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCHG-Team,

und auch in diesem Jahr, möchte ich gerne mein Glück versuchen, indem ich an diesem Gewinnspiel teilnehme.

Die Punkte habe ich für folgende Komponenten verwendet.

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 55 (10 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten.

CPU: Intel I5 3570k
CPU-Kühler: Jonsbo CR-301
Mainboard: MSI Z77MA-G45
Ram: 12GiB HyperX DDR3
Grafikkarte: ASUS RX570 Expedition OC
Netzteil: Superflower Leadex 2 Gold 650W
SSD: 2x SK Hynix SL308  (und eine defekte OCZ Vertex 3 als Platzhalter, da das Board nun einmal nur 2 SATA6-Anschlüsse hat)
Gehäuse: NZXT S340 Elite
Gehäuse-Lüfter: NZXT FZ 1x120mm 3x140mm


In den seit dem letzten "Pimp my PC" vergangen Monaten, hat sich nichts an meinem PC verändert. Das liegt daran, dass durch Mangel an für mich interessanten neuen Spielen kein Handlungsbedarf bestand, Star Citizen und SQ42 lassen bekanntlich noch auf sich warten, aber vor allem, da nichts den Geist aufgegeben hat, außer den hinteren Soundausgängen des Board. Die Frontausgänge funktionieren noch, also halb so wild. So langsam wird der PC zu einem Testlabor für die Haltbarkeit von Komponenten. Die beiden 2GiB Ram-Riegel sind jetzt schon 11 Jahre alt, echt gespannt wie lange die noch durchhalten oder ob die das Board überleben. Allerdings würde ich mir langsam dann doch gerne den täglichen Nervenkitzel beim drücken des Power Button sparen.
Das Board auszuwechseln, ist natürlich als Grundlage angesagt.  Gaming Edge würde, als Basis für einen guten günstigen Ryzen 5 3600, alles liefern was ich brauche. Dazu kommt noch die Unterstützung neuer Standards, was den Langzeitnutzen deutlich steigert. Zusammen mit den 32 GiB Ram und der M.2 SSD von Crucial, hätte ich dann erst einmal wieder einige Jahre Ruhe. Was will man mehr? Gut, eine fette Grafikkarte vielleicht, um endlich, mit einem passenden Monitor, den Sprung zu 1440p zu schaffen und genug Reserven für zukünftige Spiele zu haben. Die Kombination X570 Board und RX 5700 XT, holt einfach aus allen Komponenten das Maximum heraus. Nebenbei, hatte ich  ja noch genug Punkte übrig, da meine übrigen Komponenten wunderbar funktionieren. Sie sind schließlich alle noch recht neu und leistungsstark in jeder Hinsicht. Der Jonsbo CR-301 und die NZXT-Lüfter schaffen es locker, da Übertaktung eh nicht mein Ding ist, das System kühl zu halten und leuchten dabei auch noch recht schön (siehe Bilder). Das Leadex2 liefert sicher Strom und ein wirklich besseres Gehäuse als das NZXT S340 gibt es einfach nicht, für mich zumindest. 

Nun bedanke ich mich für das Gewinnspiel sowie für die Aufmerksamkeit. Ich habe nun schon so lange Zeit nicht mehr an meinem PC rumgeschaubt, hoffe mal auf das Beste. 


MfG


----------



## flvko (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Liebes PCGH Team,

ich wollte mich erstmal für diese Tolle Möglichkeit bedanken. Einfach eine tolle Idee auf so eine Art den Leuten Freude zu bereiten. Ich würde mich sehr über eine Aufrüstung freuen da mein Rechner grade bei den neune Spielen schon längst den Geist aufgegeben hat und kaum noch bis gar nicht mithalten kann. Das neue Setup wäre einfach Traumhaft. Aber gut nun zu meinen Specs.

Mein aktuelles Setup:

Grafikkarte - AMD Sapphire R9 270x 2GB Graphics Card DUAL-X GDDR5 GPU
Prozessor - Intel Core i5 4670 Prozessor (4x3,4GHz, Sockel LGA1150, 6MB Cache) mit Boxed Kühler
Arbeitsspeicher - Ballistix Sport BLS2KIT4G3D1609DS1S00 8GB (4GB x2) Speicher Kit (DDR3, 1600 MT/s, PC3-12800, DIMM, 240-Pin)
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-Z97P-D3, max. 32GB RAM
Netztei - Kiss Quiet 560 KS-560W ATX Netzteil 560 Watt
Gehäuse - ATX Midi Aerocool I-Curve EN2092 Schwarz
SSD - Crucial MX100 256 GB (Systemplatte) + SandDisk 250 GB

Das Aufrüst Setup:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)

Zur CPU würde ich dann anschließend entweder den Ryzen 5 3600 oder wenn sich preislich etwas bei Intel tut den Intel® Core™ i9-8950HK einbauen. Den Zusammenbau würde ich gerne selbst übernehmen um zu sehen und zu spüren in wie fern sich die neuen Fertigungsverfahren und Designs im Gegensatz zu früher verändert haben  In diesem Sinne toi toi toi )


----------



## Shizuren (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Einen schönen Guten Tag hier auch meine Bewerbung für das diesjährige Pimp my PC da mein Pc schon etwas länger überfällig ist für einige Upgrades.
1. Mein Aktuelles System

CPU: AMD FX 8320 Octa-Core Prozessor
Kühler: Cooler Master (LYSB00ZEOFVIS-CMPTRACCS) Lüfter ausgetauscht da dieser den Dienst verweigerte gegen AAB Cooling Fan 7 (70mm)
Mainboard: MSI 970 Gaming
RAM: Ballistix Tactical 2x4GB DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: KFA2 GeForce® GTX 1050 OC
SSD: 240GB Crucial BX200
HDD1: 1TB Samsung Spin Point
HDD2: 4TB Seagate Barracuda 
Netzteil: Corsair CX500 
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Spec-03
Gehäuselüfter: Standart vom Gehäuse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Aktueller Benchmark vom System

3dMark 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3. Mein Wunsch

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Selbst beitragen würde ich 
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700x
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-OMEGA

Den Umbau würde ich selbstverständlich selbst übernehmen ,da es schon mehr ein komplett umbau ist da nur die HDD mit umzieht und ich mir den Spaß des zusammenbauens nicht nehmen lassen möchte.
Grüße aus Schleswig Holstein


----------



## Nobbi (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr schöne Aktion!

Gerne Bewerbe ich mich auf „Pimp my PC 2019“.  Einige Komponenten würden mein jetziges System Leistungstechnisch deutlich aufwerten.

Mein Aktuelles System:

  CPU:                     AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
  Mainboard:        ASUS ROG Strix X470-F Gaming
  Speicher:            G.Skill Flare X 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (4x8GB)
  Grafikkarte:       ASUS ROG Strix RTX 2070 OC
  CPU Kühler:       be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
  SSD:                      2 x Samsung SSD 860 EVO 500GB
  HDD:                     WD Blue 4TB
  Netzteil:              be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W
  Gehäuse:            Fractal Design Define R6 USB-C Blackout
  Gehäuselüfter: Noctua NF-A14 PWM chromax.black.swap, 140mm

Meine Aufrüstwünsche:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 55 (7 Punkte übrig)

Den Umbau würde ich selbst übernehmen.
  Danke für die Chance und beste Grüße.


----------



## Feiywn (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Hallo Ihr,*

es ist schön, so eine Möglichkeit des Aufrüstens bekommen zu können. *Danke* dafür.
Ich drücke die Daumen.

Mein aktueller PC besteht aus:
*CPU*
_AMD Ryzen 5 2600   -> gekühlt durch Alphacool Eisbaer 240 --> Aufgrund eines Defektes gegen 2700X Wraith Prism Cooler getauscht_ 
*GPU*
_MSI GTX 760 4GB_
*RAM*
_G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000_
*Mainboard*
_MSI B450I Gaming Plus AC_
*Gehäuse*
_Cooler Master MasterBox Q500L_
*Festplatten*
_Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB
Seagate BarraCuda 2TB_
*Netzteil*
_Corsair VS Series VS650_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Meine gewünschten Aufrüstkomponenten:*

*RAM:*
_Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)_
*Netzteil:*
_Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)_
*AMD-Mainboard:*
_MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)_
*AMD-Grafikkarte:*
_MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)_

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich meine CPU auf einen 2700X erweitern und ein neues Gehäuse Thermaltake The Tower 900 anschaffen.
Der wraith prism cooler wird gegen eine Raijintek Orcus 240 RBW getauscht (RGB).
Eine WD Blue 3D NAND SATA SSD 1TB darf auch nicht fehlen.
*Den PC würde ich selber zusammenbauen. Damit habe ich schon Erfahrung.*

_*Viel Glück*_


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Die Tage giff ich die PCGH aus dem (Brief)Kasten,
darum tippe ich nun auf meinen Tasten.
Eine Bewerbung soll es sein , 
„Pimp my PC !“, ja, das wäre echt fein.
Ich reime das hier, denn ich glaube daran,
dass ich damit meine Chancen verbessern kann.
Nach schönen Jahren als Gaming PC, 
liest sich die Hardware wie ein kleines „Oje!“
Die CPU ist an sich noch recht fit,
doch im Stromsparen hält sie schon länger nicht mit.
Die Grafik taugt nur noch für wenig AF und AA,
mehr als FullHD geht nicht, das ist jedem klar.
Dank AMDs neuesten Generationen, 
kann sich aufrüsten jetzt aber mal richtig lohnen.
Auch Intel und Nvidia kommen endlich voran
und bieten wesentlich bessere Hardware an.
Die Sponsoren lassen sich diesmal nicht lumpen,
drum addiere ich fröhlich und spiele mit Punkten.
Nehm ich den Kühler, das Gehäuse, den RAM, 
was bietet sich für mich am ehesten an?
Soll ich die Vollsanierung wählen, 
oder mich mit Kompromissen quälen,
Tomb Raider, Battlefield, das neue Wolfenstein
sollten flüssig laufen und nicht stockend sein.
Das spielen soll mir wieder Freude machen, 
dafür braucht es ne Grafik und die muss krachen.
Meine Wunschauswahl habe ich hier nieder geschrieben,
nicht von allem das Beste, aber bei 55 Punkten geblieben.
Die aktuelle Konfig und Fotos hänge ich unten mit rein, 
damit sollten erfüllt alle Bedingungen sein.
Erfolg wünsch ich allen ein kleines Stück,
vielleicht trifft mich dieses Mal ja das Glück. 

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

mit diesen unprofessionell gereimten Worten möchte ich meine Bewerbung zur "Pimp my PC 2019" Aktion einleiten. 

Mein PC baut sich momentan wie folgt auf:



*CPU:                  *Intel Core i5-6500      i7-6700k 
*CPU Kühler:*    Noctua     NH-L9x65 
*Mainboard:*     Asus H170M-E D3 
*RAM:*              2x4GB DDR3-1600 Kit     G.Skill + 2x4GB DDR3-1600 Kit Crucial 
*Grafikkarte:*    Asus Strix R9     380 4GB 
*SSD:*              M.2 NMVe 256GB Samsung 
*HDD:*     2TB     Western Digital Blue (Backups, VMs,     Datengrab,     MediaServer) 
*Gehäuse:* Anidees AI7-BW     Cube 
*Netzteil: *Seasonic G 550W     PCGH Edit. 
*Gehäuselüfter:*     2x Noctua     120mm (PWM) und 1x Noctua NF-A20     FLX (PWM) 
*Monitor:* LG 24"     LG     24MB65 IPS Panel 16:10 Monitor 1920x1200 
*OS:* WIN7-64, was zeitnah entsorgt werden sollte! 

*Edit - jetzt ohne Benchmarkprobleme:
*
UserBenchmarks: Game 42%, Desk 102%, Work 64%
CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K - *77.5%*
GPU: AMD R9 380 - *36.2%*
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 250GB - *112.4%*
SSD: Samsung PM961 NVMe PCIe M.2 256GB - *221.2%*
RAM: Crucial BLS4G3D1609DS1S00. G.SKILL F3-14900CL9-4GBSR BLS4G3D1609DS1S00. G.SKILL F3-14900CL9-4GBSR 16GB - *61.9%*


Hier die Bilder meines aktuellen Gaming- und AlltagsPCs:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die letzten Jahre habe ich mich mangels Zeit, Geld und wichtigeren Dingen im Leben auf wenige neue Spiele konzentriert. Neue Games auf dieser Hardwarebasis sind nur mit großen Kompromissen zu spielen. Nun möchte ich, da gerade das schlechter Wetter losgeht, meine Spielleidenschaft wieder neu beleben. 

Nachdem ich Generationen von AMD CPUs die Treue gehalten habe, packte mich vor vier Jahren die Lust, mal eine Intel Basis auszuprobieren. Der Kompromiss bei der Anschaffung von CPU und Board war aus kostengründen die Übernahme von DDR3 RAM aus dem Vorgänger. Ein Fehler, den ich heute noch spüre. Da heute Sockel/Chipsatz, als auch RAM überholt sind und die Upgradefähigkeit gegen Null tendiert komme ich über kurz oder lang nicht um einen kompletten Neukauf von MB, RAM und CPU herum, aufrüsten fast ausgeschlossen, OV nur bedingt möglich. 
Eine günstige i7-6700k hat noch meine i5-6500 ersetzt, was aber eher den täglichen Anwendungen gut getan hat. Dank eurem UV-Vorschlag aus der Ausgabe 10/17 hält sich die i7 CPU auch mit der Stromaufnahme und Abwärme angenehm zurück, so dass ich mit der CPU nicht die angenehme Ruhe bei Office, CAD & Co. opfern musste.
Die letzten zwei Jahre habe ich mich dann aufgrund hoher Neupreise bei den GPUs nur noch darum gekümmert, dass der PC insgesamt leise zu Werke geht, wenn schon nicht mehr viel Spieleleistung herauszukitzeln war. Also wurde ein schickes Gehäuse gekauft und entsprechend leise Lüfter installiert. Auch wenn man monatlich durch das aktuelle Magazin blätterte, AMDs Nachfolger meiner R380 haben mich bis hin zu Vega auch nicht sonderlich angesprochen. Mit  Navi hat sich das jetzt ernsthaft geändert.

Weil mit dem Supportende von Windows 7 sowieso ein Bruch ansteht, habe ich mich die letzten 12 Monate intensiv damit beschäftigt, welche anderen Alternativen zu Windows vorhanden sind und auch etwas mit Gaming unter Linux auseinandergesetzt. Danke für eure aufschlussreichen Artikel dazu in der Vergangenheit und gerne mehr dazu in Zukunft !
Fazit bleibt für mich, dass man bei halbwegs aktuellen Spielen noch nicht an Windows10 vorbeikommt, anwendungstechnisch im Alltag mit kleinen Abstrichen aber schon.
Da ich auch in einigen anderen Foren zu anderen Hobbies gerne schreibe und Erfahrungen weitergebe, scheue ich mich auch nicht, im Gewinnfall meine Spielerfahrung zu teilen. 

Folgende Themen könnte ich zusätzlich ins Auge fassen:
Wechsel von DirectX 11 auf DirektX 12, resp Win7 auf Win10 in Begleitung mit Hardwarewechsel.
Hardwareunterstützung unter Linux (mit meinen Anfängerkenntnissen) 

*
Auswahl und Begründung :*

Meine Auswahl an Komponenten :

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: keine - siehe Anmerkung (0 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Sets: keine – siehe Anmerkung (0 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Auch wenn Euer Aufrüstbeispiel sehr ähnlich zu meinem System ist, habe ich mich ganz anders entschieden. 
Warum das so ist, möchte ich jetzt erläutern:


Was ist mir am wichtigsten beim Aufrüsten? 
Die Basis soll die nächsten Jahre gut aufrüstbar sein (stärkere CPU, RAM) und nicht gleich mit der nächsten Generation an CPU/GPU zur Aufrüstfalle werden (ausreichend dimensioniertes NT). 


Welche Grafikkarte und welches Board? (Die Basis für alles)
Meine Entscheidung war eigentlich klar, nachdem ich jeden Navi-Artikel verschlungen habe. Wenn jetzt eine neue Karte den Monitor befeuern soll, dann nur eine 5700er . Der Preis ist fair, die Leistung stimmt. Dank geringem Punkteaufschlag soll es die XT sein. 
Da ich den PC nur zu 40% für Gaming nutze, habe ich schon vor meinem Intel Ausritt gemerkt, wie performant AMD CPUs in Anwendungen sein können und im Preis-Leistung war man schon immer vorn dabei. 
Die i7-6700k + das Mainboard zu behalten macht für mich aufgrund des DDR3 RAM wenig Sinn, auch nicht mit OC. Insgesamt würde die DDR3 Basis das aufgerüstete System zu oft ausbremsen.
Das neue Herz soll ein Ryzen 3600 oder ein 3700X sein. Das B450 Board würde dafür von seiner Ausstattung voll und ganz reichen, jedoch sind es mir die zusätzlichen Punkte für die PCIe 4.0 der 5700 XT schon wert. Eurer Test in der 10/2019 hat mich vom MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi überzeugt, auch wenn das Board nicht überall glänzen kann (10/19). Die Platine ist leise (Chipsatzlüfter) und die Lüftersteuerung scheint auch sehr gut zu sein (11/19) . Somit wären auch aufgrund der recht hohen X570 Boardpreise die 10 Punkte sehr gut angelegt.

Soll es ein Netzteil und/oder ein CPU-Kühler sein?
Meine AMD GPU R9 380 verlangt nach Strom, knapp 220W laut eurem Effizienzvergleich. Die 5700XT liegt ähnlich. Das Seasonic G550 würde das noch problemlos packen, glaube ich. Dennoch sollen genügend Reserven vorhanden sein und auf hohe Energieeffizienz habe ich bei 4-5h am Tag auch zu achten. Aufgrund der wertigen Ausstattung mit modularem Kabelmanagement taugt das effiziente Straight Power 11 850 Watt mit 7 Punkten für alles, was kommen mag.
Mein CPU Kühler sollte eine 65W TDP CPU problemlos leise kühlen können, was bereits mit den letzten CPUs bewiesen wäre. Sockeltauglichkeit für AM4 müsste ich genauer prüfen.
Ich mag die Topblower einfach aufgrund ihres Luftstroms, da so auch viele Mainboardkomponenten etwas mehr direkte Kühlung erfahren. Deswegen habe ich in der Vergangenheit auf die Turmkühler verzichtet. Zur Sicherheit nehme ich aber für 2 Punkte den Shadow Rock 2 gerne mit und vergleiche diese 2 völlig verschiedenen Konzepte. Sollte sich technisch so viel getan haben? Lohnt sich so ein Großer für mich überhaupt?

Ein neues Gehäuse? 
Das Pure Base 500 dank des kurzen Artikels in der aktuellen Ausgabe. Schlicht außen, gedämmt innen, Fenster drin und nicht allzu wuchtig. Dort liegen sogar 2 Pure Wings Lüfter bei, die etwas gezähmt oder getauscht werden wollen, vermute ich. Ich gebe zu, ich bin da evtl etwas verwöhnt. Das Gehäuse ist aber kein Fehler für 4 Punkte. Individualisierung in einer langweiligen Welt der FertigPCs.

Welcher RAM ,SSD und soll es ein Lüfterset sein? (die restlichen 8 Punkte - *schwitz*)
Ein Ryzen 3000 sollte schon DDR4-3200 als Minimum bekommen, oder? Einen Kompromiss gehe ich jetzt ungern ein (ich habe daraus gelernt), denn späteres Aufrüsten von DDR4-3000 auf 3200 lohnt kaum. 
Statt hier in jeder Kategorie auf das Minimum zu setzen, würde ich gerne auf eine SSD und das Lüfterset bei meinem Setup verzichten. 
Eine schnelle Samsung NMVe darf ich schon mein Eigenen nennen. Eine extrem schnelle Systemplatte ohne zu verlegende Kabel ist schon etwas Tolles.
Auf das Lüfterset verzichte ich auch erst einmal gerne, zumal man diese jederzeit nach Bedarf und Geräuschempfinden nachkaufen kann. 
Statt 2x8GB Ballistics Sport LT + Crucial P1 500GB + Pure Wings Lüfterset gerne wenn möglich die 4x8 Sport LT. 

Im Gewinnfall ...
würde ich eine Ryzen 3000 CPU dazukaufen, um die neuen Komponenten sinnvoll zu ergänzen.
Dazu würde ich das ganze System neu mit einem aktuellen Windows10 64bit aufsetzen.
Die bisherigen Komponenten würden im Cube verbleiben, denn meine jetzige Hardware wäre mir zu schade zum verkaufen. Im Gewinnfall erbt meine Frau diese Hardware, Fehlendes wird ergänzt und dann freut sich einer mehr. Außerdem muss ich dann nicht immer meinen Platz räumen, wenn Sie in Ihrer knappen Freizeit durch die Welt von Skyrim ziehen möchte.

Da ich seit den letzten 486ern bereits meine eigenen PCs zusammengeschraubt habe (als Flachbandkabel an Floppy und IDE Laufwerken noch keine Pin0 Markierung hatten), möchte ich mir das hier auch nicht nehmen lassen. Andererseits bitte ich die Profis natürlich gerne um Unterstützung, was saubere Kabelverlegung und ein effizientes Kühlkonzept angeht. Begleitetes Schrauben dank PCGH Redakteuren sozusagen.  

Mein Fazit zur Pimp my PC 2019 Aktion:
Dieses Jahr haben sich die Sponsoren besonders ins Zeug gelegt und es darf sogar 2 zusätzliche Gewinner geben. Mit einem geringem Eigenanteil sind sogar komplett neue PCs möglich. 
Die Regeln fürs Aufrüsten sind sehr flexibel gewählt, aber jeder muss sich jeder Gedanken machen, wie er seine Punkte sinnvoll verwendet. Viel viel besser, als nur einen neuen PC zu gewinnen.

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion und allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg.


----------



## Lognamenta (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aufrüstliste:

RAM:                               Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200                                      (8 Punkte)
SSD:                                 Crucial MX500 2 TB                                                                            (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:                BeQuiet Shadow Rock 2                                                                     (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:                    3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm)       (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard:      MSI B450 Tomahawk Max                                                                (5 Punkte)

Gesamt: 29 Punkte von 55 (26 Punkte übrig)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aktueller PC:

Mainboard:                        Gigabyte                    GA-970A-UD3P
CPU:	                                  AMD	                       FX 8350	
Kühler:	                           Alpenföhn	         Brocken 2	
GPU:	                                  ASUS                           VEGA 56           STRIX 
RAM:	                                  Kingston	                HyperX Fury 	  16GB (4x4GB) 1866MHz
Netzteil:	                           Cooler Master	  V550S	                550V / 80+ Gold
Betriebs. Festplatte:      Samsung	                SSD 840 EVO       120 GB
Daten Festplatte:	      Samsung	                SSD 850 EVO	  500 GB
Gehäuse:	                            Be Quiet	                Silent Base 800	  Orange
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hab mir vorkurzen die Vega 56 und einen Ryzen 7 2700x zugelegt, der rest sollte eientlich folgen aber naja das Projekt wurde immer wieder aus Kostengründen verschoben.
Nur die Vega hat es in den aktuellen PC geschafft. Der Ryzen liegt und wartet sehnsüchtig auf seinen Einsatz.
Ich würde den Pc selber zusammenbauen.


----------



## Gamertag128 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Wunschliste:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 55 (6 Punkte übrig)

________________________________________________________________________________________________

Mein aktueller PC:

CPU: Xeon E3- 1270 v3
Mainboard: Asus B85m-e
Grafikkarte: Asus Dual 1060 3gb
Gehäuse: ARLT Computer
Ram: 16gb DDR3 1600 von Samsung (von mir mit Heatspreadern versehen)
Speicher-Konfi: 120gb SSD + 1 TB HDD
Netzteil: Be quiet Pure Power 11 500W CM
________________________________________________________________________________________________

Nachdem ich mir meinen ersten eigenen PC vor mittlerweile knapp 2 Jahren zusammengebaut und dabei auch eine Leidenschaft für den PC bau entwickelt habe, liebäugele ich schon seit längerem mit einem Umstieg auf die AM4 Plattform. Ich bin eigentlich noch recht zufrieden mit meinem System, jedoch merke ich doch schon, dass ich mit meinem System einige Einbußen in Kauf nehmen muss. So ist meine 120GB SSD schon seit längerem nahezu vollständig belegt und muss immer wieder von mir freigeräumt werden. Deshalb denke ich, dass mir eine größere SSD einen massiven Zuwachs in meiner PC-Experience ermöglichen könnte, da mir der Stress mit der Auslagerung auf die Festplatte erspart bleiben würde. Meine 1060 mit 3gb Videospeicher wäre abgesehen davon die nächste größere Baustelle. Obwohl Sie mir noch für E-Sport Games völlig ausreicht, kann ich leider keine neueren AAA Spiele spielen, ohne massive Einbußen in der Grafikqualität oder in den Frameraten hinnehmen zu müssen  . Diese Nachteile liefern dabei jedoch auch die Begründung für meine Komponentenwahl, denn die 2070 Super sowie die 2TB SSD würden meine Sorgen für einen längeren Zeitraum aus dem weg räumen. Das Mainboard würde mir einen guten Umstieg auf einen Ryzen 5 3600 ermöglichen (der mir nebenbei auch sehr bei Hobbyprojekten wie z.B Videoschnitt-/bearbeitung helfen würde) und das Gehäuse sowie die Lüfter würden ein extrem schönes Gesamtbild abgeben. Als angehender Student wäre mir sonst ein solcher Umstieg natürlich nur schwer möglich,deshalb möchte ich mich nochmal bei der ganzen PCGH-Redaktion für die Möglichkeit bedanken .

MfG. 
Gamertag128


----------



## Vedder73 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rÃ¼stet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Hallo zusammen,
*
endlich ist es wieder soweit... "Pimp my PC" , dies hoffnungsvolle Bangen, zu den Auserwählten zu gehören. 
Dies wird mein dritter Anlauf. Vor zwei Jahren, hab ich die Regeln nicht korrekt gelesen und prompt gegen die Auswahlkriterien verstoßen  und letztes Jahr muss ich übersehen worden sein . Ich war jedenfalls aus mir völlig unerfindlichen Gründen nicht unter den Gewinnern .
Egal, dranbleiben...aller guten Dinge sind drei. 

Ich bin hiermit also auch wieder dabei!

*Die Ausgangslage:

*Der aufzurüstende PC ist wie schon in den Vorjahren mein HEPC-Eigenbau aus 2012. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Interesse hier auch als Tagebuch: 
Mein HEPC-Eigenbau

Derzeit verbaute Hardware:

Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITX/ac
CPU:           AMD Ryzen 2200G mit Boxed Kühler
GPU:          Powercolor HD7950 PCS+
RAM:          2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3000
 Netzteil:     Corsair SF600 SFX 600W
SSD:          Samsung SSD830 128GB

3D-Mark-Ergebnisse: 
mit integrierter Grafikkarte (Vega 8) ohne OC: (3500MHz CPU/ 1100MHz iGPU/ 3000MHz RAM) -  1006 Punkte
mit integrierter Grafikkarte mit OC: (4GHz CPU/1600MHz iGPU/ 3000MHz RAM)- 1264Punkte
mit HD7950 mit OC wie oben: 2077 Punkte

Der im letzten Jahr noch verbaute AMD FX8350 ist leider "verstorben" und samt seines Full-ATX Mainboards aus dem Gehäuse verschwunden. Dies sei nur erwähnt, um klarzumachen, das mein Gehäuse ohne Umbaumaßnahmen Full-ATX-tauglich ist.
siehe auch hier:
Roh: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Vollausbau mit Full-ATX, 2,5 Slot Grafikkarte und Kompakt-Wakü:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In derzeitigem Ausbau mit mITX und Boxed-Kühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Problemlage: (...oder warum gerade ich ausgewählt werden sollte)

**1.: Die Grafikkarte ist mit dem 4K-Fernseher heillos überfordert und das ist im Setting hier im Wohnzimmer doppelt schade. 
     Am Full-HD Monitor läuft sie mit reduzierten Details noch einigermaßen, aber laut fauchend.
2.: Der Speicherplatz geht rapide zur Neige. Heutige Spiele setzen immermehr Festplattenspeicher voraus.
3.: Mein Sohn ist jetzt 12 Jahre alt und besetzt immer den kleinen Schemel neben dem Fernseher (siehe Bild oben) und gamed da vor sich hin. Nicht nur, dass ich so
     nicht mehr zum Anno zocken komme - nein - er schimpft und flucht bei jedem Fifa-Gegentor oder Fortnite-Abschuss den eigentlich gemütlichen, abendlichen
     Fernsehabend kaputt. 

**Die Lösung:
*
1.: Eine neue 4K-fähige Grafikkarte muss her (leider unbezahlbar)
2.: Mindestens eine neue SSD mit mehr Speicherplatz muss her. (gibts leider auch nicht geschenkt...)
3.: Ein Gaming-PC für meinen Sohn, damit er in seinem Zimmer zocken und fluchen kann... (ebenfalls unbezahlbar)

*...und jetzt kommt ihr ins Spiel!
Hiermit:*


RAM:                               Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD:                                 Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil:                        Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse:                       Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard:     MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dafür, dass die RTX2070 in mein Gehäuse passt, stehe ich mit meinem Namen! (Ihr Klaus Hipp) 
Ihre Abmessungen sind nahezu die gleichen wie die der HD7950. 

RTX2070: 257x127x41mm
Powercolor HD7950: 275x128x38mm

*Damit realisierbares Endergebnis:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wars von mir...

P.S.:
Ich will demnächst in den Wilden Westen reiten (Red Dead Redemption 2) und es wäre so schön, wenn ich das nicht mit meinem klapprigen alten Muli (HD7950) tun müsste, der mich immer wie Sam Hawkins aussehen lässt, sondern mit stolzgeschwellter Brust auf dem Rücken eines schnellen Mustangs (RTX2070), der mir hilft zu glauben, ich sei ein ganz generöser Westernheld....Yieehaaa

P.P.S.: Natürlich ein Riesen-Dankeschön an alle Beteiligten für das alljährliche Möglichmachen dieser saugeilen Aktion!!!
             Allen ganz viel Glück und mir ein kleines kleines bisschen mehr...


----------



## HulkinGER (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PcGamesHardware Team,

ich würde sehr gerne bei diesem Gewinnspiel aus folgenden Gründen teilnehmen!
Beginnen möchte ich mit dem Fakt, dass mein jetziger PC aus ein paar gekauften neuen Teilen aber auch aus einem Großteil „uralter“ Komponenten von meinem Bruder (PC-Fanatiker) zusammengeschustert ist. 

Mein jetziger Computer:

» Gehäuse: NZXT H500 Weiß
» Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon RX 580 8GB 
» Prozessor: Intel i7-4790 mit Boxed Kühler
» Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H
» RAM: 8GB DDR3
» Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 500 Watt
» Festplatten: Seagate Barracuda 2TB HDD und 250 GB Samsung SSD EVO 860


Ich habe also nach langem Probieren und Verschieben der Regler einen Weg gefunden, alte Teile die ersetzt würden wieder sinnvoll einzusetzen ohne Elektroschrott zu verursachen aber dabei meinen aktuellen PC auf ein neues Level in Sachen Hardware und Design zu setzen! 


Der Plan…

1.	Bei meinem PC: Mainboard, Grafikkarte, RAM, Netzteil und Lüfter mit neuen Teilen ersetzen

•	Dazu einen neuen AMD Ryzen 5 3600 Prozessor kaufen 

2.	Aus dem neuen Be Quiet Gehäuse einen weiteren PC für meine Famile bzw. unseren Haushalt bauen, da unser gemeinsamer Laptop bald den Geist aufgibt!

•	Alle Komponenten wären aus Alt und Neu bereits vorhanden


Auf diesen Weg hätte ich einen sehr schönen aber auch leistungsfähigen PC mit teils RGB Beleuchtung + wir könnten endlich unseren alten Laptop ersetzten!

Dies sind die von mir gewählten Komponenten für meinen Masterplan:

»RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
» SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
» Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
» Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
» Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
» AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
» AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Liebe Grüße ans PCGH Team, euer HulkinGER.


----------



## Newikexxx (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

sorry


----------



## Newikexxx (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCG Hardware Team,
oh ja es wird wirklich Zeit für Neue Hardware.

Also gut meine Aktuelle Konfiguration.

CPU AMD FX 8350
CPU Kühler Antec H2o 620
BOARD MSI 970 Gaming
RAM: 16GB Corsair XMS3 Timings 9-9-9-24
GRAFIK: Gigabyte HD7950 Windforce 3GB (Dank an die  PCGH Redaktion sie hatten recht mit der Zukunftsfähigkeit der Karte    )
NETZTEIL: No Name 600W
SOUND ON BOARD
2 x Western Digital 3TB

Wünschenswerte Konfiguration.

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazu kommt sollte mir das Glück zur Seite stehen. Der Amd Ryzen 7 3700x und ein neues Netzteil aber, welches das sein wird ist noch nicht ausgemacht.

LG an alle.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurzer9 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend,

Es freut mich sehr, dass ich von dieser Aktion gehört habe, da ich schon lange einmal vor hatte mir etwas Neues zuzulegen. 

Sehr schöne Aktion.

Nun, was alles in meinem PC verbaut ist:

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 6500 4x 3.20GHz So. 1151 BOX
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Pure Rock
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon (TM) R9 390 Series (war gebraucht und 5 Jahre alt)
Ram: Weiß ich nicht den Namen aber es würden sowieso neue rein kommen
Mainboard: ASUS ROG STRIX Z270H Gaming
Netzteil: 600 Watt be quiet! System Power 8 Non Modular 80+
SSD: Kingston SNV425S2128GB (war gebraucht; auch sehr alt so 4 bis 5 Jahre)
HDD: HSDA 1000GB WD Blue
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide SPEC-01 LED rot
Monitor: PnP-Monitor LG (sehr alt, über 15 Jahre, brauche sowieso einen Neuen)


Nun zu meiner Wunschliste:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)


Darum habe ich mich dafür entschieden:

Ich habe mich für diese Teile entschieden, da ich schon lange einmal meinen PC aufrüsten wollte.
Mein PC ist bei manchen Sachen sehr langsam unterwegs, zum Beispiel beim Neustarten oder Herunterfahren. Außerdem habe ich nur eine sehr kleine SSD, die nur 128GB Speicherplatz besitzt  und gebraucht war. Meine Grafikkarte ist auch schon sehr alt und gebraucht und zeigt nicht mehr die besten Leistungen beim Zocken mit Kumpels. Das Netzteil ist schon veraltet und ist Non-Modular, obwohl ich ein großer Fan von Modularen Netzteilen bin. Meine beiden Arbeitsspeicher sind- wie so viele Teile von mir- auch gebraucht und ich würde gerne neue Teile haben. Mein Mainboard besitzt keine Netzwerkkarte, obwohl ich für bestimmte Arbeiten diese brauchen würde. Unteranderem war mein PC in den 5 Jahren wo ich Ihn besitze schon viermal kaputt es war immer was anderes, einmal ist der PC immer von alleine heruntergefahren. Dann hatte das Mainboard einen Wackelkontakt und einmal war das Netzteil kaputt. Ein andermal hat der PC die HDD nicht mehr angenommen. Ich wünsche trotzdem jeden noch sehr viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel.
Danke fürs durchlesen.

Echt schöne Idee von Ihnen.

Ich kaufe mir auch gleich einen neuen Prozessor dazu. (intel)

Die Hardware würde ich natürlich selbst einbauen.

Liebe Grüße Kurzer9

Hier noch die Bilder:

Sind im Forum


----------



## cf8388 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend. 

Ich hätte nie gedacht das ich das versuche mal in Anspruch zu nehmen. Dann kam die Ankündigung von RDR2 um die Ecke  .  Und die sich anbietende Möglichkeit meinen PC komplett auf be quiet! umzustellen. Und das gelegentliche Streamen sollte dadurch auch nochmal profitieren.
Da dachte ich mir da muss ich mein Glück versuchen.

Nun zu meinen aktuellen Komponenten. Die Basis von MB CPU und RAM stammt aus dem Jahre 2015. Die GPU wurde einmal ausgetauscht.

Gehäuse:       Coolermaster Cosmos II damals meine erste Wahl. Damals gab es nämlich noch keine Gehäuse von be quiet!  

CPU:              i7 5820k auf aktuell 4,2GhZ übertaktet. 

MB:               Asus Rampage V Extreme.

CPU-Cooler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3

RAM:            8x4GB GSkill Ripjaws DDR4 2133Mhz. Damals im September 2015 kam DDR4 ganz frisch auf dem Markt und die Verfügbarkeit war verdammt schlecht. Daher 2133er.

GPU:            MSI GTX980 Ti Gaming G6

SSD:             250GB Samsung 960Evo M2 + 250GB Samsung 940Evo SATA

HDD:            div. HDDs von 2TB bis zu 750GB 

FAN:            10x Silent Wings 2 PWM (120er und 140er) im gesamten Gehäuse.

PSU:            750W Dark Power Pro 10

Monitore:   3x ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q


Das sollten die Relevanten Dinge sein.
Nun zu den Dingen die ich mir bei euch ausgesucht hab.

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)


Was habe ich mir bei der Auswahl gedacht?

Zum einen möchte ich gerne mein Gehäuse durch ein be quiet Modell austauschen, da mir damals die Möglichkeit verwehrt blieb da sie noch nicht auf dem Markt waren.
Dazu das kleine Hochwertige Paket der neune Generation der Silent Wings Lüfter damit das neue Gehäuse auch ausreichend bestückt ist.

Auch hat meine GTX 980ti ihre besten Tage für mein WQHD Gamingansprüche hinter sich. Erst recht wenn ich an RDR2 denke. Daher die 2070 Super. Laut GPUCheck passt sie mit 81/100 Punkten zu meiner CPU. Und dazu bringt sie mir 23% mehr Leistung bei 1440p.

Der RAM muss halt ausgetauscht werden, da er einfach zu langsam ist. Liegt halt auf der Hand.  

Die neue große SSD bietet die Grundlage für ein System ohne mechanische Festplatte. Das heißt ich werde alle HDDs aus dem System fernhalten. Weiteres dazu im nächsten Absatz.


Was werde ich mir dazu anschaffen? 

Um die letzten Mhz aus meiner CPU zu holen würde ich mir eine AIO WaKü von be quiet! kaufen. Damit wäre der be quiet! Overkill an Komponenten perfekt.  
be quiet! Silent Loop 360mm (BW004)

Und das zweite wäre eine weitere SSD um noch mehr Speicherplatz für meine diversen Spielebibliotheken zu haben.

Anbei seht ihr mein aktuelles System sowie nen Ausschnitt aus meinem Gamingbereich.


Und in diesem SInne viel Glück an alle beteiligten


----------



## phan-tomias (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehtes PC Games Hardware Team,

als langjähriger Abonnent der Printausgabe bewerbe ich natürlich mich voller Hoffnung um die Pimp my PC 2019 Aktion. Mein System hat es sowas von nötig!

Meine PC stammt grundsätzlich aus dem Jahr 2010 und wurde nach Auswertung der PC Games Hardware Ausgaben bei Alternate.de im Konfigurator zusammengestellt und montiert. Ich habe inzwischen dem System ein neues Gehäuse gegönnt und dabei noch eine weitere SSD Festplatte eingebaut, sowie die alte defekte Nvidia 470 GTX gegen eine AMD Radeon R9 200 4GB getauscht. Nach der Geburt meiner Tochter vor gut 2 Jahren ist die Zeit zum Basteln natürlich nahe dem Nullpunkt. Dennoch nutze ich den Rechner derzeit gerne für die Videobearbeitung und das ein oder andere Spiel zwischendurch (CoD, Wolfenstein, usw.) Der Prozessor gehört so langsam ins Museum, war damals aber eine gute Wahl. Wenn es nicht maximale Details sein müssen, kann man eine nutzbare FPS Rate generieren. Ich würde das System einem eurer tollen Redakteure zum Aufrüsten zur Verfügung stellen. Sollte dies nicht möglich sein werde ich natürlich auch gerne selber tätig. Solltet Ihr mein System auswählen werde ich dem Rechner noch einen aktuellen AMD Ryzen 5 Prozessor spendieren. Ein reines Aufrüsten des alten System durch einzelne Komponenten macht wenig Sinn - ein Systemwechsel muss her. Eine neue Grafikkarte würde im CPU Limit hängen bleiben. Mein bisheriges Netzteil von bequiet! (siehe Bild) darf weitere Jahre gerne zeigen was es kann. 

Aktuell:

Prozessor
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 

Mainboard
Gigabyte Technology Co. Ltd. GA-870A-UD3

RAM
G.Skill DDR3 PC3-10700 (667 MHz) 8+2+2= 12 GB

HDD/SSD
FM-25S2S-60GBP2 SSD
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
SAMSUNG HD203WI  - 2TB

Grafikkarte 
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. AMD Radeon R9 200 Series 4GB

*Netzteil
bequiet! straight power 600W PCGH Special Edition (verrichtet seit 9 Jahren tadellose Arbeit -  Hut ab an bequiet! und PCGH)
*
Monitor
Acer GD245HQ aus dem Jahr 2010

Betriebssystem
Microsoft Windows 10 (10.0) Home 64-bit

Laufwerk
LG Blue Ray Brenner 
DVD Laufwerk

Auswahl:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde gerne anspruchsvolle Videobarbeitung zur Bearbeitung umfangreichens Videomaterials meiner Tochter in 4K wieder mit einem Mehrkernsystem betreiben können und natürlich auch den ein oder anderen Shooter spielen. Es versteht sich von selbst, dass ich Euch einen ausführlichen Bericht mit Fotos zukommen lasse!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Thema Raytracing wurde in Euren Ausgaben sehr anregend aufbereitet und ich würde es sehr gerne selber nutzen können. Ich  bedanke mich für die Aktion und würde gerne wieder die Gelegenheit  nutzen um ins Gaming einzusteigen, PCGH bleibe ich als Abonnent treu!


----------



## RoadDog87 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PC Games Hardware Team,

nachdem ich im letzten Jahr das erste Mal an diesem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen habe, leider aber nicht zu den glücklichen Gewinnern zählte, möchte ich mich hiermit auch in diesem Jahr wieder bei Pimp my PC bewerben.

*Vorwort und aktueller Rechner*

Seit „Pimp my PC 2018“ hat es an meinem PC zwei wesentliche Veränderungen gegeben. Zum einen habe ich das Netzteil ausgewechselt, da das Alte bereits ca. 11 Jahre alt war. Zum anderen stand ich im vergangenen Jahr während des Gewinnspielzeitraums noch ohne dedizierte Grafikkarte dar, da die bisherige kurz davor kaputt gegangen ist. Daher habe ich eine AMD Radeon RX 570 angeschafft.
Somit besteht mein Rechner aktuell aus den folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K
CPU Kühler: Swiftech Apogee HD
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3
RAM: 2x 4GB G.Skill Sniper DDR3-1866
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Nitro+ RX570 4G
Netzteil: bequiet! Pure Power 10 CM 600W
Gehäuse: LianLi PC-G70B
SSD 1: ADATA S510 60GB
SSD 2: Samsung 840 Series 250GB
HDD 1: Western Digital Green 1TB
HDD 2: Western Digital 320GB
HDD 3: Samsung 500GB
Monitor 1: LG 27MP68HM-P
Monitor 2: HP w2207

Das Ganze sieht wie folgt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, sind die meisten Komponenten meines Systems schon ziemlich alt.
Wie aber schlägt sich der betagte Rechner noch in heutigen Spielen? Das möchte ich im Folgenden gerne aufzeigen.


*Benchmarks*

*Testmethode*

Alle Benchmarks wurden auf dem Betriebssystem Windows 10 Professional (1903) mit 64-Bit durchgeführt.
Die Benchmarks wurden mit dem Programm „MSI Afterburner“ erstellt.
AMD Treiber Version: AMD Adrenalin 19.9.1
Die Auflösung bei allen Benchmarks beträgt 1920*1080 – Full HD
Zur Vermeidung von Messfehlern habe ich jeden Benchmark in jedem Preset fünf Mal durchgeführt.

Info zum Update vom 12.10.2019 (genaueres dazu am Ende dieser Bewerbung):
Ursprüngliches Setup: i7-2600K @ stock (tatsächlich nur 3500Mhz im Boost), RAM @ 1600 Mhz, RX 570 @ 1340 Mhz
Setup mit OC: i7-2600K @ 4,5 Ghz, RAM @ 1866 Mhz mit deutlich strafferen Timings, RX 570 @ 1340 Mhz


*Spieleauswahl für den Benchmarkparcours*

Bei der Spieleauswahl für den Benchmarkparcours habe ich mich etwas schwer getan. Zum einen macht es Sinn, die Spiele zu testen, die ich zuletzt am liebsten gespielt habe. Dazu gehören unter Anderem „Assetto Corsa Competizione“, was durchaus für einen Benchmark geeignet ist, allerdings auch „Warcraft 3 – The Frozen Throne“, was durch sein Alter und die demnach moderaten Hardwareanforderungen nicht besonders aussagekräftig ist.
Ich habe daher vier Spiele ausgewählt, die die Schwachstellen meines aktuellen Rechners aufzeigen sollen:

ARK: Survival Evolved
Assetto Corsa Competizione
Resident Evil 2 (Remake)
Watch Dogs 2


*ARK Survival Evolved (v298.41)*
Benchmarkszene: DirectX11, Lokales Spiel, Neuer Ark, Map: The Island, keine Mods, alle Spieleinstellungen auf Standard, Spawnpunkt “Süd Zone 1”, Abgehen einer von mir vordefinierten Strecke (siehe Spoiler):



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Im Preset “Medium” und “High” ist flüssiges Spielen i.d.R. möglich. Wie die 0,1% low Framerates zeigen, gibt es aber selbst bei dem Preset “Medium” gelegentliche Ruckler.
Im späteren Spiel kann die Framerate zudem bei einer großen Basis mit vielen gezähmten Dinosauriern stark einbrechen.
ARK: Survival Evolved stellt das einzige Spiel in meinem Benchmarkparcours dar, bei dem man in keinem der von mir getesteten Grafikpresets einen Einfluss der CPU Übertaktung ausmachen kann.


*Assetto Corsa Competizione (v1.0.10)*
Benchmarkszene: Einzelspieler - Schnelles Rennen - Spa-Franchorchamps - Lexus RC F GT3 - Wetter: Klar - Tageszeit: 15:00 Uhr - Renndauer: 5 Minuten - Startposition: 15 - Gegneranzahl: 26



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne die Übertaktung der CPU gibt es bei dem Preset "Mitte" während des Starts kurze Ruckler. Diese sind mit der Übertaktung der CPU komplett verschwunden.
Auffällig ist der enorme Leistungsgewinn durch die CPU Übertaktung vor allem im Preset "Mitte", der prozentual deutlich höher ist, als die Übertaktung der CPU. Hier scheint auch der höhere Takt des Arbeitsspeichers und die besseren Timings einen Einfluss zu haben.

Am meisten limitiert in hohen Einstellungen der Grafikspeicher, unter anderem zu sehen am Nachladen von Texturen (hier bei der Auswahl des Autos):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Preset "Episch" wird das Spielen durch die 4 GB VRAM der RX 570 unmöglich. Zwar startet das Spiel noch und läuft eine Zeit lang, stürzt aber immer mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Resident Evil 2*
Benchmarkszene: Für die Benchmarks habe ich mich an die PCGH Benchmarkszene gehalten (siehe auch: YouTube)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruckler treten in den Presets “Leistung Priorisieren” und “Empfohlen” nicht auf. Ein Einfluss der CPU Übertaktung ist kaum vorhanden.
Leider ließen sich die 0,1% low Framerates in diesem Spiel sehr schlecht nachstellen. So liegen diese z.B. im Preset "Empfohlen" zwischen 39 und 94 FPS und sind daher wenig aussagekräftig.

Im Preset “Maximum” lief die Benchmarkszene zwar auch, allerdings bekam ich gelegentlich folgende Fehlermeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Watch Dogs 2 (v 1.017.189.2.1088394)*
Benchmarkszene: Zum Benchmark wurde eine von mir festgelegte Strecke abgefahren (siehe Spoiler):



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch hier ist das Spiel grundsätzlich flüssig spielbar. Dennoch kommt es gelegentlich zu Rucklern in allen Grafik Presets.
Der Einfluss der CPU Übertaktung ist deutlich zu sehen. Die hohe Auslastung aller CPU Kerne auch mit 4,5 Ghz lässt vermuten, dass ein schnellerer Prozessor noch weiteren positiven Einfluss auf die Framerate hat.
Im Preset “Ultra” ist das Spiel während des Ladens abgestürzt und auf den Desktop zurück gewechselt. Der geringe VRAM der RX 570 ist dafür nicht ausreichend.


*Anmerkung zu den Benchmarks*

Ich denke, dass man gerechtfertigt sagen kann, dass mein aktuelles System auch anspruchsvollere Spiele noch „spielbar“ darstellen kann.
Doch genau hier kommt es zur entscheidenden Frage: Wie definiert man den Begriff „spielbar“? Hier scheiden sich sicher die Geister, denn die einen ertragen auch Frameraten um ca. 30 FPS, die anderen empfinden bereits alles unterhalb von 60 FPS als störend.
Für mich persönlich kann ich die Aussage treffen, dass ich auch Frameraten ertrage, die bei stabilen 30 FPS liegen. Dazu zähle ich allerdings auch die 1% low und 0,1% low Framerates, um Ruckeln während des Spielens möglichst komplett auszuschließen.
Dass dies mit meinem aktuellen System nicht mehr für alle Spiele gewährleistet werden kann, haben meine Benchmarks eindeutig untermauert.
Zudem möchte ich zum Thema „Detailgrad“ noch einen interessanten (gleichzeitig auch lustigen) Dialog zwischen meiner Frau und mir zitieren, der beim Anfertigen des oben zu sehenden Benchmarks von ARK: Survival Evolved entstanden ist:

Meine Frau: „Ist das Dein Dinospiel?“
Ich: „Ja, wieso?“
Meine Frau: „Das sieht ja ganz anders aus.“

Dazu muss man wissen, dass ich das Spiel immer im DX10 Modus gespielt habe, da es so eine deutlich bessere Performance bietet. Für alle, die nicht wissen, wie sich DX10 und DX11 bei ARK: Survival Evolved grafisch unterscheiden, hier eine direkte Gegenüberstellung (links DX 10, rechts DX 11):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, bietet die DX11 API einen deutlich höheren Detailgrad, gut sichtbar bei den Bodentexturen und Objekten.
Und genau das ist der springende Punkt, weswegen ich mich hier bei Pimp My PC 2019 bewerbe. Mein System kann grundsätzlich zwar noch alle aktuellen Spiele darstellen, aber es gibt immer mehr Einschränkungen, die ich in Kauf nehmen muss. Auch wenn es aktuell „nur“ Bodentexturen, die eingeschränkte Sichtweite oder gelegentliche Ruckler sind – es wird immer etwas mehr, was teilweise auch spürbar die Atmosphäre der Spiele beeinflusst.
Vor allem unter Berücksichtigung des angekündigten Microsoft Flight Simulator 2020, auf den ich mich sehr freue, muss ich mich wahrlich fragen, wie lange mein System noch durchhält.


*Auswahl der Komponenten*

Aus diesen Gründen läuft meine Komponentenauswahl bei „Pimp my PC 2019“ unter dem Aspekt ein möglichst starkes und zukunftssicheres Grundgerüst zu schaffen und alle großen Schwachstellen meines aktuellen Systems zu beseitigen.
Meine Auswahl an neuen Komponenten ist daher wie folgt ausgefallen:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Erläuterung für die Auswahl*

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Da auf Basis von Sandy (oder Ivy) Bridge meines aktuellen Rechners kein zukunftssicheres System mehr aufzustellen ist, stellt das Mainboard „MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi“ eine der wichtigsten Komponenten in meinem Aufrüstpfad dar.
Neben der Unterstützung der Zen 2 CPUs ist für mich vor allem der Sprung auf DDR4 interessant. Zudem erhoffe ich mir längerfristig meine alten HDDs durch die M.2 Steckplätze ablösen zu können.
Abgesehen von dem PCIe 4.0 x16 Slot für die Grafikkarte benötige ich die beiden übrigen PCIe 4.0 Slots (PCIe 4.0 x16 (elektr. x4) und M.2 PCIe 4.0 x4) aktuell zwar noch nicht, für die Zukunft bin ich damit allerdings bestens gerüstet.

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Da mein aktueller CPU Kühlkörper „Swiftech Apogee HD“ nicht ohne Weiteres mit dem AM4 Sockel kompatibel ist, würde ich hier noch einen neuen CPU Wasserkühler benötigen. Allerdings sind auch die übrigen Komponenten meiner Wasserkühlung schon recht alt. Vor allem die Pumpe hat ihre Lebenszeit eigentlich schon lange überschritten.
Da ich allerdings unschlüssig bin, ob ich auch in Zukunft auf eine Wasserkühlung setzen möchte, bietet es sich hier an, mit dem Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 auszutesten, ob auch eine Luftkühlung für mich infrage kommt.

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Wie bereits bei der Begründung für das Mainboard erwähnt, ist hier endlich der Sprung von DDR3 auf DDR4 möglich. Die Wahl für die insgesamt 32GB sind daher gefallen, da ich häufig mit virtuellen Maschinen (Hyper-V Server Infrastrukturen) arbeite, um verschiedenste Funktionen zu testen. Die Vervierfachung des Arbeitsspeichers im Gegensatz zu meinem aktuellen Rechner wird mir mehr gleichzeitig laufende VMs ermöglichen und zudem viel Zeit durch die höhere Performance ersparen.

AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)
Neben dem Mainboard stellt die MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X die für mich wichtigste Teilkomponente meines Aufrüstpfads dar.
Vor allem durch die oben zu sehenden Benchmarks musste letztlich auch ich einsehen, dass es wohl doch nicht so schlau war, eine Grafikkarte mit 4GB VRAM zu kaufen.
Durch den doppelt so großen VRAM und die wesentlich höhere Rohleistung (ca. 10,13 vs. 5,49 TFLOPs FP32) erwarte ich deutlich weniger Limitierungen in Spielen. Auf meinem FHD Monitor erhoffe ich mir einen Leistungszuwachs von ca. 80-100% je nach Spiel.

SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Aktuell nutze ich die Samsung 840 Series 250GB SSD für die Spiele, die ich jeweils aktuell am meisten spiele. Somit kommt es häufig vor, dass ich Spiele deinstallieren oder verschieben muss. Eine deutlich größere SSD in Form der Crucial BX 500 mit 960 GB kommt mir daher mehr als recht. Zudem werde ich dadurch auf zwei meiner alten HDDs verzichten können.

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Als größten Nachteil meines aktuellen Gehäuses empfinde ich das nicht vorhandene Kabelmanagement. Zudem benötige ich tatsächlich gar nicht so viel Platz, wie es als Big Tower bietet.
Das Be Quiet Silent Base 801 stellt für mich daher die perfekte Alternative dar. Die kompakteren Maße und das sehr gut durchdachte Kabelmanagement decken direkt die Kritikpunkte meines zurzeit genutzten Gehäuses ab. Dazu kommen als weitere Vorteile noch die USB 3.0 Ports im Deckel des Gehäuses und die Lüftersteuerung. Zudem ist das Gehäuse auch für den Fall der Weiterbetreibung meiner Wasserkühlung bestens gerüstet.


*Zusätzliche Anschaffungen*

Da ich die Festplatten und das Netzteil meines jetzigen Rechners weiter nutzen kann, ist die vorerst einzige zusätzliche Neuanschaffung bei dieser Konstellation eine geeignete CPU. Hier plane ich den AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, um für die kommenden Jahre gewappnet zu sein.


*Schlusswort*

Abschließend möchte ich mich für die diesjährige Pimp my PC Aktion bedanken. Ich hatte viel Spaß beim Anfertigen meiner Bewerbung, habe allerdings auch erkannt, in welchen Bereichen die größten Schwachstellen meines aktuellen Rechners liegen.
Im Fall eines Gewinns, werde ich die Komponenten selbst zusammen bauen. Eine bebilderte Dokumentation werde ich gerne hier im Forum teilen. Zudem plane ich einen direkten Vergleich zwischen meinem aktuellen und dem neuen Rechner anhand der oben zu sehenden Benchmarks. Um die Spieleleistung der beiden CPUs (alt vs. neu) aufzuzeigen, plane ich dazu auch die MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X in mein aktuelles System einzubauen und die Benchmarks in der Konstellation durchzuführen.

In diesem Sinne hoffe ich, dass ich mit meiner Bewerbung überzeugen kann und als Teilnehmer bei Pimp my PC 2019 ausgewählt werde.


*Update 12.10.2019:* Bislang war es mir nie möglich, meinen Prozessor zu übertakten. Ebenso lief mein Arbeitsspeicher ausschließlich mit 1600Mhz. Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass dies am Mainboard liegt. Allerdings funktioniert das Übertakten nun anstandslos, weswegen anscheinend mein altes Netzteil für die ursprünglichen Probleme beim Übertakten verantwortlich war.
Der i7-2600K läuft nun mit 4,5 Ghz und der Arbeitsspeicher mit seinen spezifizierten 1866 Mhz. Dazu konnte ich deutlich straffere Timings einstellen.
Da die Übertaktung der CPU knapp 18% entspricht, finde ich es nur fair, alle Benchmarks erneut durchzuführen. Diese habe ich nun entsprechend hinterlegt. Zudem habe ich dadurch mehrere Stellen meiner Bewerbung entsprechend angepasst.


----------



## soeren281100 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag an die Community,

und erstmal vielen Dank an das PCGamesHardware Team und die ganzen Sponsoren, dass Ihr mit dieser Aktion 6 Menschen in Not helft😜.

Zu meinem jetzigen System:

Es ist ein Fertig PC aus der Firma meines Vaters und weil der PC dort nicht mehr gebraucht wurde, hat ihn mir mein Vater gegeben. Der sollte eigentlich der Grundstein für meinen zukünftigen Gaming-PC werden, also dass ich nur ein paar Komponente im System austauschen muss. Das Problem hierbei ist, dass das halt nur ein gewöhnlicher Office-PC ist, der nicht einmal als Grundstein für einen Gaming-PC dienen kann, und es so nicht möglich ist, den PC Stückweise aufzurüsten. Deshalb ist das Einzige, was Sinn macht, einen komplett neuen PC zu kaufen (also die einzelne Hardware), jedoch bin ich nur Schüler und verdiene kein Geld, weshalb ich mir leider keinen komplett neuen Gaming-PC leisten kann und ich so immer noch alles mit dem jetzigen PC machen muss. Daher würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ich einer der Glücklichen wäre, deren PC einmal aufgemotzt wird.

Alle einzelnen Komponenten kenne ich nicht, also werden da auch manchmal ein paar Beschreibungen drin sein.

CPU: Intel Xeon e5-1620 V4
CPU Kühler: auf jeden Fall Luft-Kühler
Mainboard: ein passendes von HP
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Quadro K620
RAM: 16Gb unbekannte Marke
Netzteil: 700W unbekannte Marke
Gehäuse: von HP 
Festplatten: 2 HDDs 292GB/591GB


ausgewählte Komponenten:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte) 

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte) 

Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte) 

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte) 

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) 

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte) 

Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte) 

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Falls ich gewinnen sollte, würde ich mir trotz der starken Ryzen 3000er Modelle und euren Kaufempfehlungen trotzdem für eine Intel CPU entscheiden. Warum genau weiß ich leider nicht🤔. Hier würde ich dann entweder den I7 9700k oder den I5 9600k kaufen, da der I9 9900k zu teuer für mich wäre. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, welchen von den beiden ich nehmen würde und müsste erst nochmal Preis und Leistung genau vergleichen und nach guten Angeboten Ausschau halten, da mir halt nicht so viel Geld zur Verfügung steht (ist eigentlich wieder ein Grund zu AMD zu wechseln).


Begründung der Komponenten:

RAM:
Hier habe ich den Ballistix Tracer RGB 2x 8GiB gewählt, weil 16GiB heutzutage noch völlig ausreichend sind, weshalb schonmal der Ballistix Sport LT 4x 8GiB wegfällt. So blieben dann nur noch der Ballistix Tracer RGB 2x 8GiB und der Ballistix Sport LT 2x 8GiB. Meine Entscheidung fiel dann auf den Tracer RGB, da dieser nicht nur eine höhere Taktrate hat, sondern mir auch vom Desgin her besser gefällt.

SSD:
Hier stellte ich mir erstmal die Frage: Was will ich alles auf der SSD speichern. Und da ich auf der Festplatte eigentlich nur Windows und sonst nur die wichtigsten Programme speichern will, brauche ich nicht dermaßen viel Speicher und habe mich so für die Crucial P1 500 GiB entschieden. Außerdem habe ich noch knappe 1TB HDD Speicher auf meinem jetzigen PC, wo die ganzen anderen Programme rauf kommen, und falls ich doch noch Speicher brauchen sollte, kann ich mir immer noch eine kaufen, da die zur Zeit auch relativ günstig sind.

Netzteil:
Ich habe erstmal per pcpartpicker geguckt, wie hoch der geschätzte Verbrauch der Komponenten ist, um festzustellen, wie viel Leistung ich ungefähr benötige(ca.430W). Danach habe ich mich dann für das Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600W entschieden, weil die 600W Leistung vollkommen ausreichend sind, um den PC zu versorgen. Mein jetziges 700W Netzteil hat zwar mehr Leistung, jedoch ist es ziemlich laut und nicht modular, was erstens nicht ganz so gut aussieht und zweitens den Einbau erschwert. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, wie hoch die Effizienz von meinem jetzigen Netzteil ist, und da das Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600W eine 80 Plus Gold Zertifizierung hat, weiß ich schonmal, dass das sehr effizient ist.

CPU Kühler(für I7 9700k/I5 9600k):
Bei dem CPU Kühler habe ich zuerst den Be Quiet Pure Rock ausgeschlossen, weil ich mir nicht ganz sicher war, ob der reichen würde. Ich hatte mich halt in verschiedenen Foren schlau gemacht, ob der genügen würde, und viele meinten auch, dass der reicht, aber ich war mir trotzdem nicht sicher, weil ich die CPU ja später vielleicht auch noch übertakten will, und so ist der schonmal ausgeschieden. Dann blieben nur noch der Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 und der Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 über. Schlussendlich habe ich mich für Letzteren entschieden, da dieser auch völlig genügt, um meine, falls ich gewinnen sollte, zukünftige CPU zu kühlen. Ob ich die CPU dann noch übertakte, weiß ich noch nicht, da ich noch keine eigenen Leistungswerte über den Prozessor habe. Aber ohne Übertaktung und auch für eine leichte Übertaktung genügt der Kühler allemal.  

Lüfter-Set:
Bei den Lüftern habe ich mich für die Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM entschieden, da Lüfter eigentlich immer für den Airflow im Gehäuse wichtig sind. Die anderen Lüfter-Sets habe ich nicht genommen, weil diese zwar noch leistungsstärker und noch leiser sind, aber in dem Gehäuse noch zwei vorinstallierte Pure Wings 2 sind. So hat man insgesamt 5 Lüfter, die dann auf jeden Fall für einen guten Airflow im Gehäuse sorgen und das Case ja auch gedämpft ist, weshalb man diese nicht lautstark hören kann. Da ist es für mich grundsätzlich egal, ob die anderen Lüfter leicht besser sind, da Be Quiet von Haus aus schon sehr gute Lüfter herstellt.

Gehäuse:
Hier habe ich mich für das Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray entschieden, weil es für mich das Schönste von den Dreien ist und es auch nicht so groß wie die anderen Gehäuse ist. Die anderen Gehäuse bieten nur mehr Platz für Hardware und Radiatoren, bessere Schalldämmung und mehr/bessere vorinstallierte Lüfter, aber das brauche ich alles nicht, da alle gewählten Komponenten in das Case passen und bei mir keine Wasserkühlung verbaut wird. Außerdem ist das Pure Base 500 genauso wie die anderen auch schallgedämmt.

Intel-Mainboard:
Ich habe das MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC gewählt, weil ich bei dem MSI B360M Mortar erstmal ein Firmware Update machen müsste, damit meine CPU funktionieren würde. Außerdem hat es kein WLAN, was relativ schlecht ist, weil ich in meinem Zimmer keinen LAN Anschluss habe, weshalb das schonmal wegfällt. Das MSI MPG Gaming Plus und das MSI MPG Gaming Pro Carbon AC nehmen sich zwar beide nicht allzu viel, aber das Letztere ist dann doch besser, weshalb ich mich für das MPG Gaming Pro Carbon AC entschied.

Grafikkarte:
Hier habe ich mich für die MSI RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC entschieden, weil man mit der jedes Game in FHD zocken kann und ich ja sowieso nur einen FHD Monitor habe. Die 2080 Super wäre für meinen Monitor übertrieben und sinnlos. Außerdem kostet die generell zu viel Punkte für mich, weshalb die schon von Anfang an weggefallen ist. Die 1660ti habe ich auch ausgeschlossen, da diese mit ihren 6GiB VRAM nicht für die Zukunft geeignet ist und kein Ray Tracing, DLSS besitzt (oke zur Zeit gibt es noch nicht so viele Spiele, die das unterstützen, aber ich bin mir sicher, da wird noch einiges kommen👍🏼). Bei AMD hatte ich mir leider etwas mehr erwartet, als die neuen Navi-Modelle vorgestellt wurden. Ich hatte mir gedacht, dass dank der neueren Herstellungsverfahren und des neuen PCI-Express-4.0-Anschlusses die neuen Navi-Grafikkarten ganz oben mitspielen können und Nvidia in Sachen Leistung Konkurrenz machen, aber leider kommen sie leistungstechnisch noch immer nicht an die Nvidia Grafikkarten ran. Deshalb habe ich mich für eine Nvidia Grafikkarte entschieden.



Ich würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn ich einer der sechs Glücklichen wäre, aber natürlich gönne ich es jedem hier zu gewinnen und wünsche allen viel Glück! Und ich möchte mich einmal bei euch für eure jährlichen Aktionen, ausführlichen Reviews und Berichte, sowie auch eure Videos auf eurem YouTube Kanal bedanken, die immer sehr informativ und interessant sind.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## edge1984 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein PC ist ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen, zu denn Kompanten würde noch ein passen CPU Kaufen.  

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte) (die Karte passt die alte ist genauso lang)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Aktuelle ist verbaut: AMD Phenom II X4 960T Black Edition, Asrock 970 pro3, 12 GB DDR 3 RAM, AMD Radeon R9 280 (Gigabyte) , 120 GB SSD + 2 * 2 TB HDD, be quiet! System Power 8 600W 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dny (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bewerbung "Pimp my PC 2019" meets PCGH-PC6850 von 2010


Mein PCGH-HD6850-PC braucht endlich ein Upgrade.  Ja richtig gelesen, ich habe mir im Dezember 2010 einen PCGH-System gegönnt.
Er wurde zwar zwischen durch etwas geupgraded (RAM + Graka + SSD), jedoch bestehen die Kernkomponenten immer noch aus dem Basis-Modell. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aktuelle Komponenten:
- Gehäuse: CM690 II
- CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T (6x2.8 GHz)
- CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 PCGH-Edition
- Nvidaia MSI GTX 960 - 4 GB RAM
- Mainboard:  Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
- 1 SSD Samsung 830 250 GB + Mehre 3 weitere HDDs (1TB + 2TB + 2 TB)
- 3x  4GB PC3-10600 DDR3 Kingston => 12GB Total (da bei der Benutzung der Rechner abraucht)
- Netzteil: Bequiet Pure Power L7 530
- Gehäuselüfter: BeQuite SilentWings

Gewünschte Komponenten:

 RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)



Im Gewinnfall:

Sollte ich zu den glücklichen auserwählten gehören, dann würde ich mit den neuen Komponenten mir einen neuen PC zusammen stellen.
Folgende Komponenten würde noch dazu gekauft werden.:

Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, Prozessor=> Ich arbeite teilweise mit mehreren virtuellen Maschinen und ich möchte somit für die Zukunft gewappnet sein.
Gehäuse:                                                        Fractal Design Define R6 Solid PCGH-Edition, Tower-Gehäuse
Gehäuse Lüfter:                                                        be quiet! Silent Wings 3 140 mm PWM, Gehäuselüfter
SSD:Samsung 860 EVO 1 TB, Solid State Drive

Ziel: Meinen derzeitigen PC habe ich auf "Silent" getrimmt und das werde ich mit diesem Modell wieder tun.

Warum also sollte ich der glückliche Gewinner sein?

Ich schraube seit meinem 12ten Lebensjahr (vor 2 Jahrzenten  ) an PC's herum und habe schon etliche selbst zusammen gebaut. Mit diesem Projekt möchte ich meine Technik auf den aktuellen Stand der Zeit bringen 
und damit die nächsten Jahre gut auskommen können. Es wäre dabei schön, wenn PCGamesHardware bei der Realisierung des Projekts unterstützt


----------



## Unreal (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ja, ich will PCGH`s biggest Aufrüster 2019 werden !

*Der Einstiegs-Kalauer*​ 
Ich bewerbe mich mit meinem Computer nun im dritten Jahr, und im Grunde ist er noch wie er schon war.
                                                                                                 Einzig beim Sugo - da hielt ich mein Wort! Das flog auf dem ersten Sperrmüll hinfort.
Der Prozessor tut noch immer genau was er soll, doch die 970G1 ist nicht mehr so doll!
ITX im Big-Tower, ich habe Humor  - doch dank meines Beitrags kommts nich lange vor !​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Ich nenne das Bild "Lost in space...")

Keine Sorge, ich möchte euch dieses Jahr nicht wieder mit aneinandergereihten Schüttelreimen erfreuen. Obwohl ich es noch immer  erfrischend fände und meinen Koffeinrausch irgendwo hintippen müsste...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Ein kurzer Überblick*

*Was ich habe:*

Gehäuse:      Corsair 750D
CPU:             Intel Xeon E3 1246v3
RAM:            16 GB Corsair Vengance 2400Mhz
Mainboard:  Gigabyte H97N-Wifi
Grafik:          Gigabyte 970 G1 Gaming "Unreal Edition"
HDD:           Seagate ST2000DM001 - 2TB
SSD:             1x SanDisk SSDplus 240GB, Samsung Evo 950 : 1x 250GB, 1x 500GB
Netzteil:       Cougar GX-S 550
*
Wofür ich brenne:
*
 RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

*Die Geschichte meines aktuellen Systems, oder R.I.P, Sugo* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mir vor ein paar Jahren einen Traum erfüllt und mir einen Mini-PC auf Basis des Sugo SG08 gebaut. Es sieht einfach nur klasse aus, wenn es auf dem Schreibtisch steht.
Auch heute finde ich das Sugo noch immer als DAS Gehäuse für einen ITX-PC wenn man auch ein Laufwerk möchte und das 
ganze gut aussehen soll. Naja, wie man meinem Beitag aus dem letzten Jahr (Hier Link) entnehmen kann, hatten das Sugo und ich unterschiedliche Ansichten wie unversehrte Hände aussehen sollten.Es 
war einfach immer zu eng;Kabel lagen im Weg oder waren aufgrund der erdachten Führung zu kurz; Lüfter zu dick; Stecker im Weg oder eben scharfe Kanten an den Stellen, an denen man ein Kabel mit Gefühl verlegen wollte.

Ebenfalls negtiv dazu kam der Airflow, der bei der 970G1 Gaming wirklich schwierig wurde. Der hinterste Lüfter der Karte, blies die Luft immer gegen das Netzteil, was zu einem Wärmestau führte.
Darauf musste ein Ghetto-Mod her,der die Luft der Grafikkarte absaugte. Aufgrund der Platzverhältnisse wurden Scythe Slim-Lüfter gewählt. Was soll ich sagen? Das Sugo ist weg, der Ghetto-Mod noch immer da . Provisorien halten doch am längsten...
Als Gehäuse kommt mittlerweile ein Corsair 750D zum Einsatz - Tja von Mini-PC zu Maxi-Tower, allerdings sehen die Komponenten schon sehr verloren aus...


*Die CPU*
Aufgrund der Spectre Patches hat der Kollege schon stark nachgelassen, trotzdem möchte ich mich noch nicht beschweren solange es nur um Spiele geht. 
Gut, ich spiele ja auch "nur" in FullHD, was sich mit dem Weihnachtsgeld 2019 dann auch ändern soll. Ich möchte mir den Asus MG279Q zulegen, das wird dann schon deutlich enger...
In FullHD reicht i.d.R eine neue Grafikkarte und dann ist es noch mal für 1 Jahr gut.
Allerdings programmiere ich im Büro und zuhause und muss gestehen, dass mein XEON gegen meine Workstation auf Arbeit schon älter aussieht wenns ums 
kompilieren geht. Von den virtuellen Maschinen für die emulierte Testumgebung mal ganz zu schweigen...
 Und auch das transkodieren von Videos und Music macht auf einem neuen System deutlich mehr Spaß, weshalb ich gerne wechseln möchte.

*Das Mainboard*
Da ich kein Sugo mehr habe, muss ich auch kein ITX mehr haben. Allerdings lege ich wert auf integriertes WLAN - bei den Sticks und Karten fehlt mir halt ein Slot, die Verbindung ist schlecht (Stick) und das integrierte Blutooth fehlt auch. Aktuell habe ich daher ein H97N-Wifi von Gigabyte und habe mich für das *MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi* als würdigen Nachfolger entschieden, da ich auf einen Zen2 aufrüsten möchte.
Ich kann mich aktuell noch gar nicht festlegen welcher, aber ich glaube der* 3700X* reicht mir zuhause schon - Cities Skylines läuft im Late-Game mit Sicherheit auch auf einem kommenden 3950X nicht
ruckelfrei

*Der Kühler
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein aktueller Dark Rock TF sollte dem *Dark Rock Pro 4* weichen, nicht etwa wegen der Kühlleistung sondern weil der Airflow deutlich besser wird. 

*Der Arbeitsspeicher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Ich dachte zuerst, die 2x8GB DDR4-3200 sollten ausreichen, habe ich doch aktuell auch 2x8GB verbaut und auch mit den virtuellen Maschinen noch kein Problem. Wenn ich aber überlege, dass die Anforderungen wachsen, so wären 2-3 virtuelle Maschinen mit 8GB RAM durchaus sinnvoll...Somit möchte ich die *Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200.* 
Mein jetziger RAM gehört nun nicht zu meiner Glanzleistung in der Planung,auf dem H97N-Wifi lässt sich der DDR3 RAM nur mit XMP auf 1600Mhz betreiben - Blöd gelaufen, so betreibe ich den nur mit 1600Mhz und verschenke das Potential. 


*Die SSDs*
Obwohl ich dachte, die 2TB wäre super für STEAM und die virtuellen Maschinen, habe ich zugunsten des Arbeitsspeichers noch einmal umgestellt und denke, auch die * BX500 *mit 960GB ist für Steam ausreichend.
 Ich nutze momentan 3 SSDs, die ich ausdünnen könnte. Eine SanDisk SSDplus 240 dient mir für Linux, eine 250GB Samsung EVO950 für Windows und eine 500GB für 
Steam/Spiele. Meine 950 EVos sind schon betagter. Die mit 250GB für Windows reicht ja noch, ist aber alt...die 500GB für Spiele wird doch schon knapp.
Betrachte ich mal nüchtern meine Spielebibliothek bei Steam, fülle ich die Platte mit Skyrim, GTAIV und V und Anno 2205 - und schon war es das.
Eine neue SSD könnte das entlasten und wäre Balsam gegen die Ausfallängste . Die 500er würde dann zur Systemplatte und die Testumgebung zieht von der Magnetplatte auf eine der kleinen SSDs.

*Warum kein Netzteil  oder Gehäuse?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
 Mein Cougar GX-S 550 ist ausreichend dimensioniert,leise und effizient. Es war damals erste Wahl da ich unter 15cm Tiefe bleiben musste
um die 970G1 Gaming im Sugo unter zu bringen. Ich sehe keinen Grund hier etwas anzufassen und wertvolle Punkte zu verschwenden.
Das Gehäuse ist grad erst neu...

*Die Lüfter*
Zugegeben, die Lüfter sind mir nicht das wichtigste gewesen, da der Investitionsaufwand nur gering ist. Durch die Umstellung habe ich aber noch ein wenig ungenutztes Budget über, und nehme mit Freuden die 
Silent Wings dazu, um die Serienlüfter des Corsair zu entfernen.


Bis hierher würde mir das Aufrüsten vor allem bei der täglichen Arbeit helfen. Und wenn die Arbeit schneller erledigt ist bleibt - RICHTIG: Mehr Zeit zum spielen!

*Mein Pixel-ENTschleuniger*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuell spiele ich in FullHD und habe ja schon ein paar Beispiele  gegeben,was. Allerdings waren diesja nur die Speicherfresser auf der SSD.
Tatsächlich brenne ich für Echtzeitstrategie-Spiele und Wirtschaftsimulationen. Transport Fever und Frostpunk liebe ich, allerdings hat "They are Billions" mich als alten
Command & Conquer(TM) Fan aktuell in seinen Bann gezogen. Das Gameplay ist so schön oldskool und trotzdem ist das Setting erfrischend für das Strategie Genre.
Man fühlt sich sofort zuhause . City Skylines mag ich auch sehr gerne, aber der Hadwarehunger im Late-Game und der chaotische Verkehr hemmen den Spielspass 
All das klappt mit meiner 970 G1 Gaming auch tatsächlich noch ganz gut (Und dank GhettoMod auch seeehr leise!), aber noch spiele ich ja "nur" in FullHD auf einem 27MP75 von LG mit 60HZ. 
Ich würde mir gerne Anno 1800 kaufen, aber da traue ich mich nicht...obwohl ich es schon sehr gerne spielen möchte. Aber die Zeiten, in denen mir eine DiaShow (GTA 1 auf einem 486 DX66 mit nur 4MB RAM) 
reicht eindeutig vorbei. Dafür ist mir die Zeit dann doch wieder zu schade .  Von RDR2 und Transport Fever 2 mal ganz zu schweigen...

Wie geschrieben, werde ich mir den Asus Monitor zulegen, gleich ob ich hier gewinnen sollte. Dabei reizt mich der sehr gute Testbericht zur Bildqualität mehr als die 144Hz.
Freesync reicht bei dem Modell bis 90Hz, was für die bevorzugten Spiele mehr als ausreicht. Und hier kommen wir auch zum letzten Wunsch:
Die *5700XT*, denn ich brauche kein RayTracing (ausser das C&C Remake nutz es - dann kann ich doch umtauschen,oder?), die Karte hat genug Leistung für 1440p und den Freesync-Range für meinen
Wunschmonitor (Wobei ich auch über einen LG38-WK95C-W nachdenke, aber das wäre unvernünftig), zudem ist es eine AMD Karte in einem AMD System - Wenn das mal
keine Runde Sache wäre?

Beim Sugo wollte ich euch fluchen hören, weshalb der Einbau euch zuteil geworden wär,
doch nun, mit Platz, bau ich es selber ein - ist für mich doch nicht mehr schwer!

PCGH, please Pimp my PC! (so I can get Anno....)

P.S.: Ich habe in den Bildern einen Fehler versteckt....wer kann ihn finden?


----------



## Bluger (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Erstmal muss ich sagen dass ich es echt toll finde, dass ihr eurer Community sowas spendiert!

Also hier mal die Liste:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Und so ist mein momentaner PC ausgestattet:

CPU: i7 860
Mainboard: irgendein billiges von HP...
Kühler: Pure Rock slim
GPU: RX 560
RAM: 8gb DDR3
Speicher: Samsung 840 SSD 250gb , WD red 1tb
PSU: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Gehäuse: Cooler Master N300
Lüfter: 2x Pure Wings 2 120mm

Gekauft wurde der PC (als HP Office Gerät) 2009 von meinem Vater, der ihn dann 2013 mit einer HD7870 XT und dem TT Netzteil aufgerüstet hat (zu dem Zeitpunkt wurde auch die SSD gekauft, aber lange nicht eingebaut).  
Vor 2 Jahren hab ich den Rechner bekommen und erstmal eine RX 560, den Kühler und endlich die alte SSD verbaut (Das ganze in dem N300). Die HD7870 XT hat sich mein Vater wieder geschnappt und in seinen Wohnzimmer PC gesteckt.

Wenn ich das Glück haben sollte bei eurer fantastischen Aktion zu gewinnen, würde ich aus dem Grund, dass der PC allg. schwach ist gleich einen neuen mit R5 3600 zusammenbasteln 

hier die Bilder des aktuellen Rechners:

schön mit Ketchup und Senf


----------



## Rosemaki (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo
Mein Wunsch wäre:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktuelles System:
Mainboard MSI B150 Pro-VD
Intel Core i5-6400 Skylake
RAM 8GB Samsung D4 2133Mhz
Gehäuse Thermaltake Versa H23
Netzteil Thermaltake Munich 430W
SSD Samsung 850 Evo 250GB
Cooler Master Seidon 120V AIO CPU Kühler
2x120mm Lüfter Front
Lüftersteuerung Sempre SE(Beleuchtung defekt)
Grafik: MSI Geforce GTX1050 GamingX TwinFrozen

Das System ist von Anfang 2016 und ich rüste mein PC immer so in diesem Zeitrahmen ein wenig nach und beschäftige mich schon seit einiger Zeit damit was denn so fällig sein könnte.
Klar ist das nix dolles, aber für meine Zwecke ist er völlig ausreichend. Mit meinen knappen Euronen versuch ich immer das Beste für meinen Geldbeutel zu erwischen.  Ein neues Board hab ich schon im Auge, das MSI B150 Mortar bringt für mich alles mit was an Anschlüssen heute so gebraucht wird und der preis ist TOP. Meinen i5 möchte ich behalten.
Ich wollte mich auf das Gehäuse, Arbeitsspeicher und die in die Jahre kommende AIO kümmern.
Ich würde mein System selbst Umbauen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berndasbrot86 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Das ist meine Jetzige konfiguration 

Processor AMD Athlon™ II X2 B24 Processor 2984.8 MHz
Motherboard MSI MS-7369
Memory (RAM)
Total Size	6144 MB
Type	Dual Channel (128 bit) DDR2-SDRAM
Slot #1 Module	Samsung 2048 MB (DDR2-800) -
Slot #2 Module	Team Group Inc. 1024 MB (DDR2-800) -
Slot #3 Module	Samsung 2048 MB (DDR2-800) - 
Slot #4 Module	Qimonda 1024 MB (DDR2-800) - 
Graphic Card (GPU)AMD Radeon R5 230 @ 625 MHz
Festplatten: 
Model #1 Name	Maxtor 6Y120L0 (FW: YAR41BW0)
Model #1 Capacity	98.5 GiB (~110 GB)
Model #2 Name	Western Digital WDC WD2500AAJS-00B4A0 (FW: 01.03A01)
Model #2 Capacity	232.9 GiB (~250 GB)
Model #3 Name	Maxtor 7Y250M0 (FW: YAR51EW0)
Model #3 Capacity	233.8 GiB (~250 GB)
Model #4 Name	SAMSUNG HD321KJ (FW: CP100-10)
Model #4 Capacity	298.1 GiB (~320 GB)
Betriebssystem Windows 10 (10.0) Professional 64-bit

Und mit den Pc bekomme ich nur noch 10 Fps bei Black Desert auf minimal einstellungen Hin , und bei World of Warcraft auf minimal ca 15-25 Fps
Das sind nur 2 Beispiele Wie Alt mein Rechner ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps.: Auf dem Mainboard lauft auch schon ein beta bios sonst würde der Prozessor nicht mehr Funktionieren. 
Das wäre meine Konfiguration wie ich sie  mir Vorstelle

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mir noch ein AMD Ryzen 5 2600 6x 3.40GHz So.AM4 BOX.


----------



## MC-Daniel (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Das Ausgesuchte:
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 55 (7 Punkte übrig)

Das jetztige:
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 
MSI X470 GAMING PRO
32GB (2x 16384MB) Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-36 Dual Kit
1000GB Intel 660P Retail M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 3D-NAND QLC  2X
1000GB Silicon Power Ace A55 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC
Zotac GTX1080 Mini Wasserkühlerumbau
Alphacool NexXxoS Eiswolf Eisbär ST30 Full Copper Radiato 3x 120mm
Alphacool NexXxoS Eiswolf Eisbär ST30 Full Copper Radiato 2x 140mm
Alphacool Eisbaer 140 Komplett-Wasserkühlung
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M14 - mit Backplate - Schwarz 
Thermaltake Smart SE 630W, PC-Netzteil
Fractal Design Arc XL Big Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
LG Blu-Ray Brenner LG Electronics BH10LS

Ich hoffe das wenn ich gewinne, das ich mit meinem Bericht durch die Tests den Leuten zeigen kann was die Teile können und was nicht.


----------



## Rene.one (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

mein PC wurde über viele Jahre nach und nach aufgerüstet. Leider schleppt man dabei viele Altlasten mit sich rum.  
Das Gehäuse wurde diesen Monat ausgetauscht damit es optisch ins Wohnzimmer passt. Mein Büro wird nämlich grade zum Kinderzimmer umgebaut. Im Februar wird der Nachwuchs erwartet.
Leider passt optisch vieles im PC nicht mehr zusammen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich hatte ich das Mainboard damals gekauft um auch die 3te Ryzen Generation mitnehmen zu können. Leider ist der Bios Support für so ein altes Board nicht gut.
Mein Arbeitsspeicher läuft mit 2800 und ist damit etwas langsam für Ryzen 3.
Das Netzteil ist ein Silverstone strider 750watt. Allerdings ist es etwa 10 Jahre alt und die Kabel hab ich damals selber gesleevt und in der länge für ein anderes Gehäuse angepasst. Das war noch für mein C2Q Q6600 mit einer 9800GX2
Die 2tb Saamsung HDD ist wahrscheinlich noch älter als das Netzteil und hat nicht wirklich platz in den neuen Gehäuse. Komplett auf SSD zu gehen wäre schon sexy.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


Hier mein aktueller PC:*

CPU: Ryzen 1600 @ 3800 MHz
Ram: 2x8gb Crucial Ballistix Tactica 2666 @ 2800 MHz
Board: MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon
SSD: Sasmung 970 EVO 256gb 
CPU-Kühler: Raijintek Leto PRO RGB
Grafikkarte: Vega 64 Referenz 
Netzteil: Silverstone strider 750w
Gehäuse: Corsair 220t white

Monitor: MSI 27" 1080p 144hz


* folgende Hardware würde ich nehmen sollte ich gewinnen. *

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)


Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 55 (10 Punkte übrig) 



Der Ram wäre etwas flotter als mein jetziger und würde durch RGB optisch gut passen.
Die SSD würde meine HDD ersetzten und hoffentlich ein Geschwindigkeitsschub beim Laden geben.
Das Netzteil wäre perfekt weil es vollmodular ist. Ich würde es weiß sleeven. Außerdem hat es genug power um die nächsten 10 Jahre mein PC zu versorgen egal was ich Aufrüste.
Das Mainboard wäre der perfekte unterbau um zu Weihnachten ein Ryzen 3700x aufzunehmen und bis dahin mein 1600 noch etwas auszureißen. Vielleicht sind die 4GHz stabil drin. 
Den Kühler würde ich mit 2 der weißen Lüfter bestücken. Das sollte im Gehäuse optisch besser passen und meine RGB Lüfter vom Raijintek Kühler wandern in Deckel. 

Ich würde alles selber einbauen und Bilder machen und ein Bericht dazu verfassen.


----------



## Kushinadahime (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuell verbaut ist folgendes:


Ryzen 5 2600

MSI B450M Pro-VDH Max

EKL Ben Nevis Tower Kühler

16GB G.Skill Ripjaws V schwarz, 
DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit

GTX 1080

be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W

Crucial P1 SSD

Western Digital 2TB, WD2001FASS-00W2B0

Samsung SSD 840 Pro 256GB

Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PK1



Meine Wunschliste : 



SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)



Zum System:

- Mit der Crucial MX500 2 TB könnte ich die 2TB HDD und die kleine SSD in Rente schicken.
- Mein Netzteil muss auf jeden Fall in Rente. Ist mindestens 5 Jahre alt.
- Der CPU-Kühler würde sich für ein Upgrade auf Ryzen 3000 lohnen.
- Das Mainboard wäre ebenfalls top für ein Ryzen 3000 und mit PCIe 4.0 natürlich etwas für länger.
- Und eine RTX 2070 wäre perfekt für den bevorstehenden Monitor wechsel von 2560x1080 (60 Hz, 21:9) zu 3440x1440 (100 Hz, 21:9)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## didimus123 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo. 
dies wäre meine Wunsch Zusammenstellung:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mir dann noch zusätzlich  einen AMD Ryzen™ 7 3700X  kaufen. Außerdem plane ich noch eine Intel® 660p 2 TB mSata Platte für Spiele mit ein, die meine jetzt verbauten Platten ablösen soll.

Meine derzeitige Konfiguration:
OS
Windows 10 Home 64 bit	
PC
MB
Gigabyte H87-HD3	Intel H87 rev. C1
CPU
Core i5 4570 @ 4 x 3200 Mhz (3400 Mhz)
GPU
Slot 1	IntelR HD Graphics 4600	GIGABYTE	
Slot 2	GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER	GIGABYTE	8 GB GDDR6
RAM
Slot 1	Corsair	DDR3-12800	8 GB
Slot 2	Corsair	DDR3-12800	4 GB
Slot 3	Corsair	DDR3-12800	8 GB
Slot 4	Corsair	DDR3-12800	4 GB

Slot 1	Western Digital	WDC WD10EZEX-08M2NA0	HDD	1000 GB
Slot 2	Western Digital	WDC WD10EZEX-00UD2A0	HDD	1000 GB
Slot 3	Toshiba	TOSHIBA HDWM110	HDD	1000 GB
Slot 4	Samsung	SAMSUNG HD753LJ	HDD	750 GB
Slot 5	ADATA	SP900	SSD	128 GB
und noch ein interner  DVDBrenner
Das Gehäuse ist ein Fractal Design Define R6 den ich auch behalten möchte.
Gespeist wird das ganze von einem Be Quiet PurePower 500 Watt Netzteil.

Die Geforce RTX 2060 super habe ich mir erst vor 2 Wochen geleistet, da meine alte Graka, eine 970 GTX Phantom leider kaputt gegangen ist. Diese würde ich dann wieder weiter verkaufen.

Würde mich sehr freuen !!!!
mfg
schubidu123


----------



## lengsn (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grias eich !

Mein bisheriger Pc ist schon ein wenig angestaubt  aber noch recht gut in Schuss 

Aber natürlich wäre ein Neues System wieder bärig zu haben  da mir das Basteln gefällt

Habe nun ja wieder abisl Zeit ( Hausbau  abgeschlossen) für dieses schöne Hobby 

Mein Altes System besteht aus :

Gehäuse : Cm  Enforcer 

Mainboard:  Gigabyte  970 ud3p

CPU : Amd fx 8350 

CPU Kühler : Thermaltake True Spirit 

RAM: 32 GB Kingston Hyper X 1600 

Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power L8 630 W CM

GPU: Gigabyte 1060 6 GB

1x SSD 250 GB

2x HDD 2Tb WD Blue

Da Ich das Gehäuse behalten möchte und auch mit der Grafikkarte warten möchte 
Schaut meine Zusammenstellung folgendermaßen aus


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)


Dazu einen neuen Ryzen  und nächstes Jahr für die Grafik dann schauen was Amd raushaut

Jepp denke das passt für mich  

derweilen werde Ich mich mal dran machen mein aktuelles wieder zu säubern 

Lg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biosman (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Hallo meine Freunde! 

Aus dem Offline gerufen, weil es hier was abzustauben gibt.* (Ehrlich muss man sein!)   

​

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)


Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 55 (11 Punkte übrig) 
*Nur 3 Artikel so bescheiden wie ich bin.
**Sind diese gedacht für mein 3tes Kind:
*
​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schon ganz schick wie ich Finde. Könnte er aber ein schöneres Mainboard gebrauchen. Die Speicherbänke sind auch noch nicht voll. Dazu würde eine 2070 Super von MSI das Stylische Paket abrunden.*​

Verbaut ist Aktuell:



i7 8700K (Stock) mit Corsair H150i @ 6 x 120 Push and Pull
z370 Aorus Gaming 3
2 x 8 GB Apacer Panther DDR4
480 GB M2 von Apacer
Palit GTX 1080
DARK BASE PRO 900 rev.2 mit Glas Window. 

Show and Shine:



3 x Corsair LL 120 RGB
2 x Corsair LL 140 RGB
4 x Corsair LED Streifen

*Einige würden jetzt Meckern, der sei doch viel zu neu.  Doch an dieser stelle muss ich sagen das wir im Jahr 2018/2019 so viel ausgaben in der Familie hatten das ich selbst mein Samstags Geld welches ich mir nach einer 50 Std. woche noch dazu verdiene. Ins Haus Stecken musste...  Dieses Geld wird sonst für mein "Hobby" genutzt. 

Tja nun steh ich hier und hoffe auf ein Wunder. 


Evtl. macht ihr mich ja wieder munter. 



*​*p.s.: Eigentlich sollte sich gar nichts reimen... ist teils echt aus versehen passiert.   *


----------



## Karliman (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

erstmal vielen Dank für diese super Aktion von Euch (Ihr seid MEGA!!!)
Und dieses Jahr komme ich endlich auch mal dazu mitzumachen. 

Also kurz zu meinem jetzigen PC der schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und nie eine Upgrade spendiert bekommen hat. Also falls ich gewinnen würde, würdet Ihr nicht nur mir, sondern auch meinem PC eine Freude machen 

Mein jetziger PC:

CPU:   i7-2600K
GPU:   GeForce GTX 560 1GB Zotac
Mainboard:   ASUS P8H67-V
RAM: 8 MB 
Laufwerk:   LG BluRay Player
HDD:   WD 1 TB
Gehäuse:   Cooler Master 690
Netzteil: LC-Power Prophecy LC 8750 II


Meine Wunschkomponenten:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ergänzen würde ich alles noch mit einem CPU Ryzen 3700x, einer SSD Festplatte, einer größeren HDD Festplatte und entsprechenden Lüftern. Zusammenbauen würde ich es selbst.

Da ich ein leidenschaftlicher Gamer bin, mit meinem jetzigen System das zocken aber nicht viel Spaß macht, hoffe ich, dass Ihr mir dabei helfen könnt mein Wunsch-PC zusammen zustellen.
Anhand des Bildes seht Ihr, dass der PC schon etwas eingestaubt ist und nicht mehr so oft genutzt wird. Zu allem Überfluss hat die zweite Festplatte ihren Geist aufgegeben. 

So please PCGH-Team, pimp my PC!!!


----------



## hoihoi222 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus zusammen,
coole Aktion, die ihr da startet!
Ich bin über euren YouTube-Kanal (den ich natürlich abboniert habe) auf dieses Aufrüstgewinnspiel aufmerksam geworden und dachte mir, ich versuche es einfach mal!

Meinen PC habe ich Anfang des Jahres zusammengestellt und als Komplettsystem gekauft. 
Folgende Komponenten waren damals drin:

-MSI X470 Gaming Pro
-Ryzen 5 2600X (mit Boxed Kühler)
-2x 8GB 3200 MHz CL7 RAM
-KFA2 RTX 2070 OC 8GB
-500GB M.2 SSD Crucial MX500
-BeQuiet StraightPower 11 mit 550Watt
-Sharkoon S25 Gehäuse

Das System funktionierte eigentlich top in Verbindung mit einem 24" 1080P, 144Hz Monitor. Meistens spiele ich TripleA-Titel. Inzwischen habe ich alle Gehäuse-Lüfter durch Silent Wings 3 ersetzt, sowie den CPU-Kühler durch einen DarkRock2 getauscht. Auch eine zusätzliche schnelle Festplatte in Form einer Corsair MP510 NVMe-SSD (480GB) durfte rein. Durch günstige Umstände habe ich meine CPU abgegeben und durch eine Ryzen7 3700X ersetzt (natürlich nach einem Bios-Update). 
Jetzt läuft das System natürlich noch besser, jedoch sind bedingt durch den X470-Chipsatz natürlich nicht alle Features nutzbar. Mich würde sehr interressieren, wie sich die X470 und die X570-Chipsätze in der Praxis unterscheiden, deshalb wäre für mich ein Mainboard-Upgrade sicherlich nicht zwingend notwendig, aber höchst interressant.  Desweiteren bin ich drauf und dran, einen 28" 1440P-Monitor anzuschaffen, um noch bessere Grafik genießen zu können. Da könnte die Grafikkarte oftmals an ihre Grenzen stoßen, deshalb wäre ich mit einer 2080 super natürlich um Welten besser aufgestellt! Der CPU_Kühler ist nicht nur als Lückenfüller auf der Liste, sondern mein aktueller Kühler ist so groß, dass er den RAM fast vollständig verdeckt und ich ihn nur einbauen konnte, weil ich den Lüfter etwas verschoben habe. 

Ich hoffe, ich kann mit meinen Gegebenheiten was reißen!! 

Den anderen Teilnehmern wünsche ich viel Erfolg!


CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1062651&d=1570399484&thumb=1&stc=1

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1062651&d=1570399484&thumb=1&stc=1

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Fatih29 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

krasse pc bro.


----------



## GxGamer (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Der Aufrüstrechner ist ein interessantes Spielzeug.
Folgenden Aufrüstplan habe ich mir damit erstellt: 


> RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
> SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
> Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
> AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
> ...



Momentan verbaut habe ich das folgende:

AMD Ryzen 7 2700 (samt Boxed Kühler) 
ASUS Crosshair VI Hero 
ASUS RX580 DUAL 4GB 
16GB DDR4-3200 HyperX Fury 
1TB M.2 SSD Kingston A2000 
2TB HDD von Toshiba 
550Watt Netzteil Enermax Revolution87+ 
Sharkoon AM5 Window Red (Gehäuse) 
Cooltek Silent Fan 120 RGB (x2) 

Erläuterung:
Ich habe meinen PC erst vor rund 2 Monaten aufgerüstet und kam so auch erstmalig mit der RGB-Thematik in Kontakt. Ich habe meine Computer auch zuvor immer in den Farben beleuchtet nach denen mir war (Blau oder Rot). Was bedeutete: PC zerlegen und entsprechende Leuchten/LED-Lüfter aus- und einbauen. RGB erpart mir das und ein Farbwechsel ist nur ein paar Mausklicks entfernt. Die größere Auswahl an Farben ist nur ein weiterer positiver Nebeneffekt.

Ich habe meinen Upgradewunsch nun umgestellt mit dem Schwerpunkt auf RGB:

Der Ballistix-Ram ist fast identisch zu meinen HyperX-Modulen. Er hat zwar bessere Latenzen, benötigt dafür aber eine höhere Spannung. Die schicke RGB-Optik macht das Rennen.

Das gewählte Mainboard hat jeweils 2x 12V non adressable RGB als auch adressable 5V RGB Anschlüsse, was mich sowohl meine bereits vorhandenen RGB-Lüfter weiter benutzen lässt und ich kann damit auch meinen adressable RGB Lüfter (Sharkoon Shark Blades) nutzen. Den hab ich ursprünglich bestellt, weil ich nicht wusste das es bei RGB einen Unterschied gibt (5V adressable und 12V non adressable). Zudem verspreche ich mir eine bessere Kompatibilität und Zukunftssicherheit durch den moderneren Chipsatz. Ich möchte meinen Ryzen 2700 zwar noch eine Weile weiter nutzen (denn er ist ja kompatibel zum Board), jedoch wird ein Upgrade auf die Ryzen 3000 Serie durch das Board attraktiver. 

Die MSI Geforce GTX 1660 Ti Gaming X 6G habe ich gewählt, weil sie ein vernünftiges Upgrade zu meiner RX580 darstellt, denn die Leistung reicht für meine Anforderungen (Gaming und Videobearbeitung in Full-HD) aus und in den Benchmarkszenen die ich auf Youtube sah, aber auch in den PCGH-Ergebnissen hat die 1660 Ti stets besser abgeschnitten. Da wird die RGB-Beleuchtung ja fast zur Nebensache.

Das Netzteil habe ich gewählt um mein mittlerweile 6 Jahre altes Enermax aus dem Lesertest von 2013 zu ersetzen. Die 850Watt Variante verfügt zusätzlich zum 12V P8-Anschluss auch noch über 2 weitere 12V P4-Anschlüsse. Da ich auf immer mehr Mainboards einen zusätzlichen P4 Anschluss finde, habe ich gezielt die 850W Variante gewählt um auch den 4Pin versorgen/anschließen zu können.
Die Crucial SSD soll meine treue Festplatte von Toshiba ersetzen. Ich nutze sie für Spiele und Programme die weniger Ladeintensiv sind. Ein Upgrade auf eine SSD habe ich schon länger geplant, die Durchführung scheiterte aber am Portemonaie.

Einen CPU Kühler habe ich bewusst nicht gewählt. Der Boxed-Kühler hat einen schicken RGB-Ring und ich habe bereits entschieden, dass ich den durch einen  Jonsbo CR-201 - RGB (503) ersetzen werde.
Auch ein neues Gehäuse benötige ich nicht. Ich liebe mein Sharkoon AM5 (mit Fenster). Ich hatte nie einen aufgeräumteren Innenraum. So siehts aus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und freue mich auf jeden Fall auf eure Erfahrungsberichte.


----------



## Telrak (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schön, dass es die Aktion wieder gibt! Seit dem letzten Pimp My PC 2018 hat sich bei mir einiges getan. Mein PC basiert aber leider nach wie vor auf einem 2012er Build mit Ivy Bridge CPU und DDR3-RAM. Das ist zwar per se nicht schlecht beim Spielen, aber bei CAD-Anwendungen merkt man die Nachteile der alten Architektur mittlerweile nun doch schon deutlich.


PC2012 incl. 2019 Upgrade:
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho Rev. A + Arctic MX-4, 2019 Edition
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill RipJawsZ DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR3-1866
SSD(s): Samsung SSD 830 256GB + Samsung SSD 860 EVO 500GB
HDD(s): Seagate Desktop HDD 3TB + Seagate IronWolf NAS HDD 8TB
Grafikkarte: ASUS ROG-STRIX-RTX2070-O8G-GAMING
Netzteil: Enermax MaxTytan 800W
Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite Series 780T schwarz + DEMCiflex Staubfilter-Set
BD-Brenner: LG Electronics BH16NS55
Lüftersteuerung: Lamptron FC8, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 8-Kanal
Gehäuse-Lüfter: 5x be quiet! Pure Wings 2, 140mm + 2x be quiet! Pure Wings 2, 120mm
Monitor: ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q + SyncMaster 2494HM/2494HS/2494HSI(Digital) (HD-Display)


Upgrade-Pfad:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: -
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: -
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)
Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


Aufrüstgedanken:
Es muss endlich der Umstieg auf eine neue Coffee Lake-R Architektur mit DDR4 erfolgen, um das System für Anwendungen wieder flott zu bekommen. Zudem sollte sich dadurch auch die Spiele-Leistung anheben lassen können.
Mainboard: Ohne geeignetem Mainboard kein Umstieg auf Coffee Lake-R. Entsprechend ist eine gewisse Erwartung an die Ausstattung gegeben, die das MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC deutlich erfüllt und somit die Grundlage für den Plattform-Wechsel darstellt.
RAM: Da ich aktuell über einen System-RAM von 32GB verfüge und diesen auch in Anwendungen auslasten kann, möchte ich auch zukünftig in dieser Größenklasse verbleiben. Der Umstieg von DDR3 auf DDR4 sollte zudem wie eine Rakete einschlagen. Da fällt die Entscheidung fast schon zwangsweise auf die Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200, da diese neben der erforderlichen Größe auch über einen bombastischen Takt verfügen.
CPU-Kühler: Eine neue Coffee Lake-R CPU braucht natürlich eine standesgemäße Kühlung. Hier kommt nur der Dark Rock Pro 4 in Frage, der sich seit Monaten auf meiner TOP-Liste für Upgrades befindet.
SSD: Da meine aktuelle System-SSD (Samsung SSD 830 256GB) langsam beginnt, sich auszubauchen, habe ich hier kein gutes Gefühl mehr. Beim Umstieg der System-Architektur führt deshalb kein Weg am Update der SSD zu einer M.2-SSD vorbei. Dadurch sollte sich das System weiter beschleunigen lassen.
Lüfter-Set: Ich habe aktuell 2 120er be quiet! Pure Wings 2 im System verbaut, die ich gerne gegen leisere Silent Wings 3 PWM ersetzen würde.
Grafikkarte: Hier bin ich leider kurz an den Super-Karten vorbeigeschrammt. Entsprechend wäre ich natürlich sehr an dem Upgrade interessiert, da es nicht im Budget liegt, nach knapp 9 Monaten die Karte schon zu ersetzen. Es würde aber durchaus ein Leistungsplus herausspringen, das sich sehen lässt. Deshalb habe ich mich hier für die MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC entschieden.
Netzteil: Dank meines aktuellen MaxTytan mit 800W bin ich was Wirkungsgrad und Leistung angeht ziemlich zukunftssicher unterwegs und brauche deshalb in dieser Kategorie kein Upgrade.
Gehäuse: Mein Corsair Graphite Series 780T schwarz + DEMCiflex Staubfilter-Set lässt bei mir aktuell keine Wünsche offen, weshalb ich hier keinen Wechselbedarf sehe. Ein toller BIG-Tower, der richtig Platz für Hardware und Verkabelung bietet.


Eigenleistung für den Plattformwechsel:
CPU: Hier führt kein Weg an einer i7-9700K oder i9-9900K vorbei. Es ist wirklich traurig, dass Intel HT aus der i7-Reihe gestrichen hat, aber ich bleibe ihnen noch treu. Die Treue ist aber bei weitem nicht mehr so ausgeprägt wie noch vor ein paar Jahren. Wenn AMD so weiter macht, haben die mich für das nächste System konvertiert.


Mein Fazit:
Die diesjährige Aktion wäre der perfekte Weg für einen System-Plattform-Wechsel, da bis auf die CPU alles enthalten ist, was für mein System dafür nötig wäre. Deshalb hoffe ich natürlich sehr, in den Kreis der Auserwählten und damit in den PCGH-Olymp vorstoßen zu können.


In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.
Game on!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiggerhai (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team!
       Tolle Aktion von Euch! 
       Super gerne bewerbe ich mich hiermit       für die Pimp my PC Aktion.
       Ich bin schon seit Ewigkeiten Print-Abonnentin       und wollte schon immer einmal dabei mitmachen.

       Mein Wohnzimmer PC muß dringend auf       Vordermann gebracht werden, da viele Spiele meiner       Steam-Bibliothek nicht mehr fluffig spielbar sind. 
      So, wie es jetzt ist, läuft oft alles etwas zäh` und macht keinen richtigen Spaß mehr.

Mein jetziges System: 


AMD Ryzen 5 1400 boxed Kühler

       MSI B350M Gaming Pro (BIOS Vers. 2.HO)

       G.Skill 2x8GB DDR4 2400
       Asus GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB
       SSD Crucial CT250BX100 250GB
       HDD 500GB SATA Seagate 7200RPM
       LG DVD-Brenner
       NT Xilence 350W
       1x 120mm Noisblocker
       Mikro-ATX Cube JCP-CB-21.SR Neptune
Win 10 prof

       im Anhang Fotos vom System



Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
              SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
        Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
        CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
        Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
        AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)



       Wäre super wenn`s klappt.

       Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

P.S.: Den Grafikkarten Effizienzvergleich im aktuellen Heft finde ich super. Endlich habe ich Vergleichswerte um herauszufinden welche Graka mehr Leistung bringt als meine bisherige und trotzdem weniger Energie verbraucht. Ich bin begeistert. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siegerfried (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

erstmal wieder ein freundliches Hallo !
Das ist eine nette Variante mit dem "PIMP" Punktesystem.
Ich schiebe eine Aufrüstung meines PC seit Jahren vor mir her (hauptsächlich wegen der teuren Grafikkarten)
HD 7970 , 2600 K
Ich hoffe immerdarauf, das es mal einen echten Konkurenzkampf gibt und die Preise evtl. mal fallen.
Ok ! Ich bin ein unverbesserlicher Optimist.
Mit der Hoffnung für uns alle. Viel Spass beim Pimpen !!
Siegfried Spielmann


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## greenflash24 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

hiermit möchte ich mich für das tolle Gewinnspiel bewerben:


Erstmal zu meiner aktuellen Hardware:

CPU : Intel Core i7-6700K
Board : MSI Z170A Krait Gaming 3X
CPU Kühler : Corsair H110i GT, mit zwei Corsair Lüfter (einer davon ging kaputt)
RAM : 16GB HyperX FURY DDR4-2666 MHz
SSD1 : SanDisk Ultra Plus 128GB
SSD2 : Crucial MX 500, 250GB
Grafikkarte : KEINE (Intel HD 530)
Netzteil : Corsair VS 450 (450W)
Gehäuse : NZXT Noctis 450, weiß/blau

Monitor : Samsung U32H850UMU, 32 Zoll, 4K@60Hz (übertaktbar auf 75Hz)




Diese Produkte hätte ich nun gerne:
------
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)
------



Warum habe ich diese Komponenten ausgewählt?
Ganz einfach:
Die SSD habe ich ausgewählt, da meine aktuelle Boot-Platte (die MX 500 mit 250GB) langsam voll läuft und durch ein größeres Modell ersetzt werden sollte.
Der Rechner war bisher als reine Workstation ausgelegt, daher ist auch keine dedizierte Grafikkarte verbaut worden. Er war hauptsächlich für mein Informatik-Studium zum Programmieren gedacht. Da mein Studium nun gegen Ende geht, habe ich inzwischen auch mehr Zeit zum zocken. Dadurch erklären sich auch die übrigen Komponenten.

Die GTX 2080 habe ich ausgewählt, um auf meinem neuen 4K Monitor auch vernünftig spielen zu können. Meine CPU sollte dafür noch ausreichend sein, da ich aufgrund der 4K Auflösung und verhältnismäßig niedrigen Framerate eher GPU limitiert sein werde.

Ein neues Netzteil werde ich für die neue Grafikkarte auch benötigen, da mein aktuelles 25€ Netzteil mit 450W nicht ausreichend sein dürfte.


Ach ja, die Aufrüstung würde ich dann gerne selbst durchführen, das Einbauen der GraKa, der SSD und des Netzteils bekomme ich noch hin 



Ich würde mich sehr über einen Gewinn freuen, dann kann ich mit den neuen Komponenten nämlich auch meine Workstation in einen richtigen Gaming-PC verwandeln und auch ins Gaming einsteigen.

Viele Grüße,
greenflash24


----------



## RealGsus (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Community,

nach mehr als 5 Jahren habe ich 2019 endlich mein langsam in die Jahre kommendes System (4970K) durch eine neue Plattform ersetzt (9900K). Ein Jahr eher wurde das lang ersehnte Upgrade von Full-HD auf 1440p samt Aufrüstung der dafür zu schwachen 7970 GHz Edition zu einer GTX 1080. Da alles durch einen Custom-Wasserkühlungsloop gekühlt wird und ich selten Lust habe, diesen zu Entleeren um was zu tauschen, behalte ich meine Komponenten in der Regel sehr lange.

⭐ Mein aktuelles System ⭐

1 Samsung SSD *970 EVO 500GB*, M.2 (MZ-V7E500BW)
1 ASUS ROG *Maximus XI Hero *[WI-FI] - Call of Duty - Black Ops 4 Edition (90MB0XR1-M0EAY0)
1 Intel Core *i9-9900K*, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80684I99900K)
1 EK Water Blocks Quantum Line *EK-Momentum ASUS ROG Maximus XI Hero *D-RGB Monoblock, Nickel, Plexi
1 Crucial Ballistix Elite DIMM Kit *16GB, DDR4-3600*, CL16-18-18 (BLE2K8G4D36BEEAK)
1 EVGA GeForce *GTX 1080 *FTW Gaming Hydro Copper, 8GB GDDR5X, DVI, HDMI, 3x DP (08G-P4-6299-KR)
1 Enermax *Platimax 500W *ATX 2.4 (EPM500AWT)

1 ASUS ROG Swift *PG279Q*, 27" (90LM0230-B01370)
1 Dell UltraSharp *U2412M *schwarz, 24" (860-10161/860-10150)
1 Ergotron LX Dual Side-by-Side Arm silber (45-245-026)

1 Logitech *K800 *Wireless Illuminated Keyboard, USB, DE (920-002360)
1 Logitech *G903 *Lightspeed, USB (910-005084/910-005085)
1 Logitech *Powerplay *(943-000110)
1 Logitech *G933 *Artemis Spectrum schwarz (981-000599)

1 Lian Li *PC-V343B *USB 2.0 schwarz
4 SilverStone *AP183*, 180mm (SST-AP183/90177)
1 Phobya 4-Pin Molex auf 9x 3-Pin Splitter (1011222)
5 Phobya *NoiseBuster *Dämmmatte 400x200x10mm 2er Set
1 Watercool *MO-RA3 360 *LT schwarz (25000)
3 PrimoChill *PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Schlauch*, 16/10mm, 100cm weiß
1 EK Water Blocks *EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM*, mit Pumpe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bilder vom ursprünglichen Aufbau des Systems gibt es hier!* Ich wollte immer unbedingt ein Gehäuse haben, das einen MoRa beherbergen kann .

Wie man sieht, sicher kein schlechtes System und man könnte sich die Frage stellen, warum ich mich überhaupt hier bewerbe? Nun, ich bin trotz zweier Kinder, einer Frau und einem Fulltime-Job leidenschaftlicher Zocker. Vor allem FPS (aktuell Black Ops 4). Und alle, die jetzt _Buuuh, CoD-Fanboy_ schreien. Ja, bin ich, zumindest war ich das in der Vergangenheit (MW1, BO1, BO2). BO4 gab's zum Monitor dazu, und was soll ich sagen, es ist durchaus unterhaltsam . Und da muss man die Regler nun schon ganz schön runterschrauben um genug Frames in 1440p auf den Bildschirm zu zaubern.


⭐ Meine Komponentenauswahl ⭐
SSD: *Crucial P1 500 GB* (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: *Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt* (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: *MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio* (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

⭐ Meine Begründung ⭐


*Die SSD: *Sie käme mir sehr gelegen, da ich momentan nur eine 500GB SSD verbaut habe. Allein Black Ops 4 verschlingt 141GB! Sollte ich also mal in die Verlegenheit kommen, ein weiteres Game dieser Größe zocken zu wollen, wird es schon eng.
*Das Netzteil:* Da ich so viel von meinem alten System übernehmen wollte, wie möglich, habe ich mein gutes altes Enermax 500W Netzteil beibehalten. Nun sind 500W tatsächlich aber relativ knapp bei einem 9900K mit OC auf 5GHz auf allen Kernen und dazu eine 1080 ebenfalls ordentlich OCed. Mehr Luft wäre als schön und vor allem ist es nun schon um die 6 Jahre alt.
*Die Grafikkarte:* Der größte Wunsch ist aber natürlich die Grafikkarte. Die 2080 Super hätte knappe 50% Mehrleistung in 1440p und wäre somit ein klasse Upgrade. Ich habe mich schon sehr schwer damit getan, 450€ für meine gebrauchte 1080 auf den Tisch zu legen, ich würde tatsächlich nie ernsthaft darüber nachdenken 800€ und mehr für eine einzelne Komponente auszugeben. Von daher ist das Gewinnspiel hier natürlich eine Gelegenheit, die ich mir nicht entgehen lassen möchte.


Außerdem könnte das Ganze für die Leser des Erfahrungsberichtes insofern ganz interessant sein, da die Karte natürlich wieder mit einem Wasserkühlungsblock versehen wird um in den vorhandenen Customloop eingebunden zu werden. Es gibt sogar einen passenden Block von EKWB für die Gaming X Trio.

Euch allen viel Glück und danke PCGH für dieses coole Gewinnspiel.

Euer Gsus


----------



## bibo842 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Derzeitiges System ( Veränderungen seit meiner letzten Bewerbung von 2017 hervorgehoben ):*
Gehäuse und Lüfter: Fractal Design Arc Midi (mit den 3 vorinstallierten 140mm-Lüftern)
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z68-V
CPU: Intel i5 2400
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
RAM: 16 GB DDR3-1666
Datenträger:  *Samsung EVO 500GB SSD* , 1x 2TB und * 1 x 8TB HDD *
Grafikkarte: ASUS GeForce GTX 1060 STRIX OC GAMING
Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar Essence STX
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W
Monitor: *32" LG 32GK850F* (16:9, WQHD, Adaptive Sync / Free Sync 2)

*Wunschaufrüstung:*
 Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Begründung:*
Das X570-Ace-Mainbaord wäre die Grundlage für mein geplantes neues System mit einem Ryzen 3600 oder 3700X (vernünftiger wäre wohl der 3600, aber da hoffe ich auf eine Empfehlung der PCGH-Redaktion oder einen deutlich fallenden Preis des 3700X zum kommenden Black Friday). Da mein neues Gehäuse (s. unten) über einen USB-C-Port am Front-Panel verfügt, fiel das „Gaming Edge Wifi“ bei der Entscheidung heraus.
Die 5700XT wäre dann die passende Ergänzung für ruckelfreies Spielen in WQHD.
Statt der ursprünglich ausgewählten Crucial P1 500GB werde ich nach erfolgten Recherchen mir lieber die M.2-SSD Corsair MP510 960GB zulegen. Dadurch habe ich die Möglichkeit, beim Netzteil auf die 850Watt-Variante zu setzen.

*Hintergrund:*
Es steht tatsächlich endlich ein Neuaufbau an. Spielen in WQHD ist seit Kauf meines WQHD-Monitors im August wenig spaßig mit der GTX1060. Folgende Komponenten sind bereits vorhanden (s. auch Fotos):


Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6 USB-C Gunmetal 
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 16 GB (2x 8GB) DDR4 3000 MHz 
Monitor: LG 32GK850F-B


----------



## Papan3w7on (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ein liebes Hallo an das Pimp my PC 2019  Team 

hiermit möchte ich mich bewerben 

der Grund liegt auf der Hand , da ich die letzten Jahre in alles mögliche investiert habe und mich nicht von meinem X58 Mainboard trennen konnte.

Nun stelle ich vermehrt fest, das ich langsam an meine Leistungsgrenze in den Games komme  ....leider :-/  
CPU  Auslastung 85 - 95 % dadurch bedingt starke FPS  Drops. 




Mein System:

Motherboard : Asus Rog Rampage 3 Black Edition X 58

CPU:    i7 980 X  / 4,2 MHz OC

Memory:  12GB Corsair Dominator TR3X6G1600C8D 8-8-8-24 1600MHz  ( DDR3 ) 

Graphics: Asus GTX 1080 TI Poseidon ( Watercooling )

Netzteil : ROG Thor 1200W Platinum

Tower :    XIGMATEK
1x Tribble   Radiator 
1x Double  Radiator
1 X Aquacomputer D5 Next RGB
12 x Be Quiet 120x120mm Fan

1 x ASUS ROG Swift Curved PG348Q Gaming Monitor - 86,36cm (34") ---->>>  
Wichtig KEIN DisplayPort Kabel Anschluss möglich, da mein Mainboard kein UEFI  Bios hat .
Das heißt bis dato konnte ich noch keine 100Hz auf meinen Monitor fahren sondern nur die 60 Hz Standart.
Habe es natürlich zu Anfang versucht mit dem DisplayPort Kabel aber dann Bootet mein Win 10 System nicht.

2x Samsung-  Sync Master S27B350  27zoll  LCD PC Monitor 

Keyboard : Asus ROG Horus GK2000 RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard
Mouse:      Asus ROG Gladius 2
Headset:   Asus ROG Delta

SSD:       Samsung m2  950 Pro 512 GB  (  Adapter Karte auf PCI 2.0 )  Windows 10 
SSD:       Samsung m2  970 Evo  1 TB       (  Adapter Karte auf PCI 2.0 )   Game 


Falls ich gezogen werden sollte : 

Ausgewählte Produkte
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)



als  CPU würde ich mir den 9900 K oder den 9900 KS kaufen ( wenn bis Dato verfügbar )
den passenden CPU Kühler ( WAKÜ ) besorge ich mir auch selber.
Neue Graka wird nicht nicht auf Wakü umgebaut.
bei der Tower Wahl bräuchte ich etwas Hilfe vom Team, da ich mein bestehendes komplett WAKÜ System gerne weiter verwenden möchte da die Intel 9900 K CPU Reihe reine Hitzköpfe sind.



Danke und LG  Papan3w7on


----------



## Eintopfzwerg112 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein jetziges System:
Intel Core i5-8400
12gb RAM (4+8)
128gb Nvme ssd
1tb HDD
Keine Grafikkarte
450w (80+ Bronze)
B360 Medion Mainboard

Es war ein Fertig-PC, daher kenne ich den genauen Namen vieler Komponenten nicht. Ich habe vor mir ein Corsai Crystal 280x RGB Gehäuse zu kaufen.

Die Komponenten die ich gerne hätte:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360M Mortar (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Manolo72 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Suuuper das es das immer noch gibt!!!
Ich werds auf jeden mal wieder versuchen!

Hier mein Rechner:

GraKa: 4GB MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Aktive
CPU:Intel Core i7 6700k 4x4.00GHz So.1151 WOF
RAM:16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-2800 DIMM
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition
Board:ASUS Maximus VIII Hero Alpha intel Z170 So,1151
Gehäuse:Corsair Vengeance C70 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower Gunmetal
Netzteil:Be Quiet PURE POWER 10 600 WATT 


Meine Wunschliste:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Danke 
und Allen seien die Daumen gedrückt!

MfG 
Dankemeier-Hadrich


----------



## izink (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wuhuu letztes jahr verpasst jetzt bin ich wieder dabei....aller guten Dinge sind 3 

Meine Wunschliste:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Gesamt: 21 Punkte von 55 (34 Punkte übrig)


Mein PC ist schon relativ groß aber die Tage kommt noch eine DIY Wasserkühlung und im November hab ich das Geld fuer den passenden GPU kühler. Dann kann ich die Wakü zusammen bauen und einbauen. Dafür benötige ich das 850 Watt Netzteil. Zum Streamen und Zocken würde eine 2TB SSD voll reichen (momentan nur SSD mit 500gb) und als Datengrab eine gewöhnliche HDD. Die lüfter ergaenzen dann das gesamt Bild. Passen gut auf den 240er Radiator und zu den anderen 3 Silent Wings im Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 1. 
An meinem PC spare ich schon das ganze jahr...jeden 2ten Monat kann ich mir was neues holen und austauschen. Momentan sieht er so aus....

AMD 2700x
ASUS Strix x470-f 
G.Skill 16 gb 3200 Mhz (2x8Gb)
Sapphire RX5700XT Reference (die turbine)
Dark base pro 900 Rav.1
600 watt Be quiet! irgendwas...sehr grenzwertig fuer eine Wakü
500 Gb SSD Samsung
3 GB HDD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dionis_cs (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

hiermit möchte ich mich für das diesjähriges Gewinnspiel bewerben:

Erstmal zu meiner aktuellen Hardware:

CPU : Intel Core i7-4770
Board : ASUS H87-PRO
CPU Kühler : Alpenfön Brocken 2
RAM : 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 MHz
SSD : Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB
HDD : Western Digital 640GB
Grafikkarte : Gigabyte RTX2060
Netzteil : BeQuiet Straight Power E6 500Watt
Gehäuse : Thermaltake Chaser A31 (Blau)

Falls ich das Vergnügen bekomme mein System von euch aufrüsten zu dürfen
würde ich folgendes mitnehmen:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

Die Grafikkarte habe ich ehe erst vor 3 Monaten gekauft somit besteht im Moment kein Bedarf dafür 
und die letztendlich fehlende Komponente: CPU - würde ich mir selber besorgen. (Ryzen 7 3700X)

LG. dionis_cs


----------



## topser (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

meine aktuelle Hardware ist:

CPU : Ryzen 3600 
Board : Asrock B450 M Pro 4
CPU Kühler :Ryzen Stock
RAM : 2x8GB Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-3200 MHz, der leider nur mit 2400 läuft, egal was ich versuche...
SSD : NVME Intel 660p 1 TB
HDD : keine
Grafikkarte : KfA2 Nvidia 2070 Hall of Fame
Netzteil : BeQuiet Pure Power 11 500 Watt
Gehäuse : Aero Cool Quartz (blau)

meine Wünsche sind: 

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein Pc steht direkt neben dem Bett und weil meine Freundin und ich sehr unterschiedliche Schlafrhythmen haben ist mir besonders wichtig, dass mein PC leise läuft. Deshalb möchte ich gerne sie Silent Wings benutzen. Bei den Lüftern brauche ich 120mm. 
Weil dadurch der Leucht-Effekt von meinen Gehäuselüftern sowieso weg ist, nehme ich lieber mehr RAM als die RGB Riegel, auch wenn das irgenwie cool gewesen wäre. Ein neues Set RAM und ein neues Mainboard kommen mir sowieso sehr gelegen, weil ich in der Uniliga Deutschland Competitive eSport spiele und leider meine fps in Lol im Moment durch meinen RAM gesenkt werden. Der Läuft nämlich nur mit 2400 Mhz. Alle versuche den schneller einzustellen haben zu Bluescreens geführt. 

Mit dem neuen Mainboard würde ich gerne PCIe 4.0 nutzen. Das ergibt für mich Sinn, weil ich neben Gaming  gerne Simulationen und Rendering mit der neuen Radeon Karte machen würde. Ich studiere Physik und da ists echt nervig, wenn eine 3D-Simulation ewig dauert.  PcIe 4.0 zusammen mit der Grafikkarte könnten da definitiv helfen. Deshalb auch die Entscheidung für Radeon, weil mir RTX in eSports nichts bringt und ich lieber eine Karte habe, für die die Simulationen etc besser optimiert sind.  
Außerdem könnte ich mit dem neuen Mainboard endlich mein 20 Meter LAN-Kabel im Schrank verschwinden lassen. So fallen meine Mitbewohner leider gelegentlich drüber...

Die SSD würde mir helfen das schwache eine TB aufzubessern. Dann könnte ich auch endlich meine ganze Bildergalerie vom Handy sichern...

Außerdem war nach dem Kauf des Rechners kein Budget mehr für nen anständigen Kühler, deshalb hilft der mir sicherlich auch weiter. Grade dann, wenn die CPU auf allen Kernen schwitzt muss die ansonsten recht schnell drosseln.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir da weiter helfen könntet. Ehrlich gesagt sind die Teile, die ihr anbietet ziemlich optimal für mich. Mal abgesehen von dem RBG auf das ich gerne verzichte, wenn der PC dafür wieder schnell läuft.

Viele Grüße 
euer Tobias


----------



## 19Crasher88 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*


Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

ich heiße Philipp und habe in der Printausgabe von dieser lässigen Pimp my PC Aktion gelesen und werde mich hiermit, wie schon so viele vor mir, bewerben



*1) Mein aktuelles System:
-------------------------------*



*Die Hardware*
 

*Mainboard:*      Asus Rampage 4 Extreme
*CPU:*                i7 – 4820K --> 4600MHz @ 1,368 Volt
*CPU Kühler:*    Watercool Heatkiller 4 Pro Acryl Clean
*GPU:*                Zotac GTX 980Ti Amp! Extreme --> 1521 / 2010MHz @ 1,255 Volt
*GPU Kühler:*    Alphacool NexXxos GPX
*RAM:*               32GB (4x8) GSkill Ripjaws Z 2133MHz CL9-11-10-28 --> 2133MHz CL9-10-10-24 @ 1.650 Volt
*Netzteil:*          Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1000Watt
*Festplatten:*     240GB PCIe SSD Asus ROG RaidR (System), 2x 1TB Samsung 840 Evo (Games)
*Gehäuse:*         Lian – Li PC011 ROG Edition
*Monitor:*          LG 34 Zoll UWQHD  Freesync

*Betriebssystem:* Windows 10 Pro

​Das Grundsystem hat Ende 2013, anfangs mit Lüftkühlung ( Enermax, später Noctua NH-D15 ) seinen Ursprung.
Natürlich musste ich mit diesem Mainboard gleich mal ausprobieren wie gut sich die CPU übertakten lässt
Nach längerer Testphase ( Prime95 und Games ) war die für mich sinnvollste dynamische Boost – Taktfrequenz von 4600Mhz allcore gefunden.
Für weitere 100MHz mehr Boost würde der Prozessor über 1,40 Volt benötigen, da ist selbst für mich, obwohl ich eher auf Leistung als auf Effizienz achte dann auch Schluss,
dass sind die „letzten MHz“ auch nicht Wert. Ausserdem steigt die Leistungsaufnahme/Abwärme rasant an und die Lebensdauer sinkt enorm.
Ich dürfte jedoch den „Sweet Spot“ gefunden haben, denn der Prozessor läuft so schon seit 6 Jahren wie ein Uhrwerk.

Die RAM – Module von Corsair wurden durch die jetzt genutzten abgelöst.
Bei diesen wurden nur die Timings etwas angepasst, die Taktfrequenz von 2133MHz wurde nicht erhöht. 
Das war schon herausfordernd, denn mit der RAM – Vollbestückung des Mainboards erwies sich das als kniffliger als gedacht, Stichwort: Stabilität

Ende 2015 ist dann die GTX660Ti von Asus gegen eine GTX 980Ti von Zotac, die ich nach wie vor habe, in das System eingezogen.
Diese Karte ist die erste, bei der ich GPU Overclocking ausprobiert habe. Nach längerem einlesen, probieren und testen mit welcher Boostfrequenz alle Spiele stabil laufen,
wurde die Boost – Tabelle mit einer gewissen Sicherheitsspanne manuell angepasst/optimiert. 
Die Speichergeschwindigkeit wurde mit MSI Afterburner angepasst, da nicht jedes meiner Games mit demselben Speichertakt stabil läuft. 
Da diese GPU von sich aus schon eine um ca. 80% höhere Leistungsaufnahme hat, stand schnell fest, wenn es schnell, kühl und vor allem leise sein soll, muss eine Wasserkühlung her; Am besten gleich für CPU und GPU

Die erste Wasserkühlung war noch im Thermaltake Xaser VI mit weichen Schläuchen, externer AGB mit MORA360 verbaut.
Inzwischen wurde diese mehrmals umgebaut und optimiert, dazu gleich mehr.
Das Netzteil wurde ebenfalls aus Sicherheits; und Effizienzgründen schon einmal ausgetauscht.  

Wie man sieht, wurden schon so einige Komponenten getauscht, nur der Unterbau, mit dem ich nach wie vor sehr zufrieden bin, blieb immer der Selbe​ 


*Die Kühlung*
 
 
Damit CPU und GPU nicht ins schwitzen kommen, sorgt eine Custom Wasserkühlung für kühle Temperaturen.
Diese besteht aus einem Watercool Heatkiller Tube mit DDC Pumpe, einem Watercool MORA360, einem Alphacool 360 ST30 und einem Alphacool 360 ST45 Radiator.
Die Hardware siedelte vor etwa 1,5 Jahren vom Thermaltake in das neue „Zuhause“ von Lian – Li.
  Einerseits um endlich einmal ansehnlich präsentiert zu werden und Andererseits wenn eine „LAN“ ansteht, nur das Gehäuse und nicht auch noch der MORA extra transportiert werden muss.

Vor den Radiatoren, zwischen den Noctua Reduxx Lüftern sitzt immer ein 7mm Gummishroud. Dieser dient in meinem Fall in erster Linie zur Geräuschreduktion, dann zur "Totpunkt" optimierung des Luftstroms.
Dass der ganze Sandwich ( Lüfter, Shroud und 45mm Radi ) in die hintere Kammer des Gehäuses passte, musste ich die originale I/O Blende gegen ein gewinkelte austauschen und etwas modifizieren.
Unter dem Gehäuse sind 3 Enermax Lüfter samt Shrouds, die ich noch vom CPU Kühler hatte, die pusten frische Luft hinein.
Dass diese Lüfter genug Platz zum Ansaugen haben, wurde bei der "Tischverlängerung" ein Rechteck von der Tischplatte ausgeschnitten
In dieser Tischverlängerung steht der MORA360 ebenfalls mit Shrouds und Noctua Lüftern.
An den beiden Seiten des Unterbaus und an der Rückseite des Gehäuses, wurde ein Staubfilter aus Organza Stoff gesetzt.

Alle Lüfter auf den Radiatoren sind so ausgerichtet, dass die Luft vom Gehäuse durch die Radiatoren nach außen gepresst wird.
Um zu sehen wie sich die Gehäuse, CPU, GPU und Wassertemperaturen verändern, wenn am seitlichen Radiator die Lüfter von außen „frische“ Luft ansaugen
und oben durch den Radiator wieder hinausdrücken bzw. wenn alle Lüfter der Radiatoren von außen „frische“ Luft ansaugen und ins Gehäuse drücken habe ich diese Varianten ebenfalls getestet. 
Die für mich am besten funktionierende Luftstromausrichtung der Lüfter auf den Radiatoren ist, alle vom Gehäuse durch den Radiator hinausblasen zu lassen.
So kommen auch über Heatspreader gekühlte Komponenten am Mainboard nicht ins schwitzen und die Wassertemperatur steig auch nicht merklich mehr an.

An der Rückseite des Gehäuses sind 2 Durchführungen mit jeweils einer Schnelltrennkupplung versehen, sodass der MORA vom restlichen System abgekoppelt werden kann.
An diesen Stellen wird dann ein Verbindungsschlauch ebenfalls mit Schnelltrennkupplungen angekoppelt, somit wird das System transportabel.  

Die Wassertemperatur der „LAN“ Konfiguration ohne MORA im Gamingbetrieb mit geschlossenem Gehäuse bei ca. 22° – 25° Celsius Raumtemperatur beträgt um die 38° Celsius bei 1500RPM Lüfterdrehzahl. 
Zuhause mit MORA bei ebenfalls ca. 22° – 25° Celsius Raumtemperatur beträgt die Wassertemperatur um die 33° Celsius bei dynamischer Lüfterdrehzahl von durchschnittlich 800RPM bis 1100RPM. 

  Die selbstständige Regulierung aller Lüfter und somit der Wassertemperatur übernimmt mittels HWInfo und Temperatursensoren ein Aquaero LT.
Anscheinend wird die CPU und GPU Temperatur lt. HWInfo nur im unteren Temperaturbereich nicht ganz richtig dargestellt bzw. ausgelesen.
​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



*2) Spiele Benchmarks:
--------------------------
*
Alle Benchmarks wurden mit dem Tool OCAT, gleichzeitig auch mit dem Tool FRAPS für min. und max. FPS Werte aufgezeichnet.
Dargestellt mit OCAT sind immer die durchschnittlichen FPS, P99 Perzentile und als Ergänzung der ganze Frametime Verlauf der jeweiligen Szene.
Es wurde für  die CPU Benchmarks bewusst die idente Szene wie bei den GPU Benchmarks  verwendet. Ich denke in meinem Fall wird daduch das GPU Limit  hervorgehoben, wenn ich mich irre, korrigiert mich bitte
Die Auflösung für die jeweiligen GPU Benchmarks betrug immer 3440 x 1440 Pixel
Die Auflösung für die jeweiligen CPU Benchmarks betrug immer 1280 x 720 Pixel
V-Sync in den Nvidia Einstellungen und im Spiel deaktiviert. 
Der Benchmark ist immer 20 Sekunden lang.

_An dieser Stelle, Danke an euch für die zu verfügung gestellten Savegames der Benchmark - Szenen
_

​

Battlefield 5 GPU Test: Tirailleur
 
 Detaileinstellungen: Ultra, FFR deaktiviert, DX12



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

_OCAT:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_FRAPS:_

2019-10-09 22:53:33 - bfv
Frames: 939 - Time: 20000ms - Avg: 46.950 - Min: 32 - Max: 55

​

Battlefield 5 CPU Test: Tirailleur 
Detaileinstellungen: Ultra, FFR deaktiviert, DX12
​_
OCAT:
_
Unterhalb der Link zum Album mit den Screenshots
Leider lässt sich die Option " Links automatisch umwandeln " irgendwie nicht deaktivieren
Im Link ist aber das richtige Album enthalten

*Hilfe bei PC-Aufrüstung!*

_FRAPS:_ 

2019-10-18 21:46:39 - bfv
Frames: 1882 - Time: 20000ms - Avg: 94.100 - Min: 83 - Max: 108


​

Metro Exodus GPU Test: Taiga 
 
 Detaileinstellungen: Ultra, Hairworks, Physics an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

_OCAT:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_FRAPS:_

2019-10-09 22:08:32 - MetroExodus
Frames: 577 - Time: 20000ms - Avg: 28.850 - Min: 20 - Max: 32

​

Metro Exodus CPU Test: Taiga 
 
 Detaileinstellungen: Ultra, Hairworks, Physics an
Bemerkung: trotz der geringeren Auflösung immer noch GPU limitiert.​_
OCAT:
_
Unterhalb der Link zum Album mit den Screenshots
Hier das Selbe mit dem Link

*Hilfe bei PC-Aufrüstung!*

_FRAPS:
_
019-10-19 11:27:56 - MetroExodus
Frames: 1218 - Time: 20000ms - Avg: 60.900 - Min: 49 - Max: 69

​

Metro Exodus CPU Test: Taiga 
 
 Detaileinstellungen: Niedrig, Hairworks, Physics an
Bemerkung: Detaileinstellung niedrig, kein GPU Limit.
_
_​_OCAT:

_Unterhalb der Link zum Album mit den Screenshots
_Hier das Selbe mit dem Link 

*Hilfe bei PC-Aufrüstung!*

FRAPS:
_
2019-10-18 22:16:37 - MetroExodus
Frames: 2276 - Time: 20000ms - Avg: 113.800 - Min: 96 - Max: 134​

​

The Witcher 3 GPU Test: Skellige Forest
 
 Detaileinstellungen: PCGH - Setting: High



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​_OCAT:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_FRAPS:
_
2019-10-09 21:00:36 - witcher3
Frames: 694 - Time: 20000ms - Avg: 34.700 - Min: 31 - Max: 39

​​

The Witcher 3 CPU Test: Skellige Forest
 
 Detaileinstellungen: PCGH - Setting: High
Bemerkung: trotz der geringeren Auflösung immer noch GPU limitiert, selbst wenn die Detaileinstellungen reduziert werden.

​_OCAT:

_Unterhalb der Link zum Album mit den Screenshots_
_Hier das Selbe mit dem Link

*Hilfe bei PC-Aufrüstung!
*
_FRAPS:
_
2019-10-18 22:32:40 - witcher3
Frames: 1289 - Time: 20000ms - Avg: 64.450 - Min: 47 - Max: 77​

​*3) 3DMark Benchmark:
**----------------------------
*
Unterhalb die beiden Links zum Album mit den Screenshots für Firestrike und Time Spy
Hier das Selbe mit den Links

​_*Hilfe bei PC-Aufrüstung!
Hilfe bei PC-Aufrüstung!*
_​​

*4) CrystalDiskMark:
------------------------*
Unterhalb der Link zum Album mit den Screenshots vom Benchmark
Hier das Selbe mit dem Link

_*Hilfe bei PC-Aufrüstung!*
_​​ 

*5) System Informationen:
------------------------------

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



*6) So, nun zum nicht Unwesentlichen: die Wunschkomponenten:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Es müssen nicht immer Ultra Details sein, doch als Enthusiast wünschenswert….
​ Seit ich mir zu Weihnachten 2016 den 34 Zoll Monitor " geschenkt " habe, bewege ich mich meistens im GPU und nicht im CPU Limit.
​ Anfangs waren die Grafikregler der Spiele auf Anschlag nach rechts geschoben, doch mittlerweile bewege ich mich meistens auf "mittel"  bei den Details obwohl die GPU ziemlich stark übertaktet ist.
​ Bei maximalen Detaileinstellungen ruckelt es meistens ständig etwas bzw. stockt teilweise und das natürlich bei allen neuen Games.
​ Das sieht man sehr gut bei den erstellten Benchmarks, die wilden Ausschläge der Frametimes entstehen jedesmal wenn ich mich zur Seite drehe und größere Teile oder der gesamte Bildausschnitt neu berechnet werden muss.
​ Somit habe ich mich für folgende 2 Komponenten entschieden:

​

*MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)*
 

Mit dieser Wahnsinns – GPU könnte ich die gesamte Bandbreite meines doch recht leistungshungrigen Monitors und auch heutige Spiele, endlich wieder einmal vollständig nutzen.
​ Damit könnte ich aktuelle und auch viele zukünftige Spiele in perfekter Qualität genießen, wie zum Beispiel: Battlefield 5, Metro Exodus, COD MW oder Cyberpunk 2077 auf das sich schon sehr viele freuen.
Zudem ist mein Monitor Gsync – Compatible, wenn auch nicht offiziel von Nvidia bestätigt.
Als Bonus könnte ich mir endlich selbst ein Bild von Raytracing mit den schönen Spiegelungen und Verschattungen machen.
Sie würde sich perfekt in mein System und den Wasserkreislauf integrieren, da für diese Karte bereits Wasserkühlblöcke diverser Hersteller erhältlich sind --> *diesen werde ich, wenn ich unter den Gewinnern bin, separat erwerben.*
Natürlich wird die Karte vertikal verbaut sodass man sie bestmöglich sieht.
Dafür wird die Pumpen-AGB - Kombi mittels Befestigungen an den seitlichen Radiator, neben dem Mainboard gesetzt, da diese GPU länger als die jetzt eingebaute 980TI ist.
​


*SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)*
 

Speicherplatz ist wie Radiatorfläche, mann kann eigentlich nie genug davon haben
Wenn man bedenkt das eben COD MW 175GB benötigt, ist das nicht einmal mehr so weit hergehohlt.
Momentan sind nur einige meiner Games installiert um genug Platz für u. a. das eben genannten COD aber auch für Cyberpunk zu haben.
Die SSD wird als 3te bzw. 2te Festplatte für Games genutzt werden. Dann werden voraussichtlich meine 2 vorhandenen SSDs im Raid verbunden. 
Somit hätte ich dann 2x 2TB für Games und könnte auch mal die etwas älteren Games wie beispielsweise BF4/BF1 oder andere COD Titel wieder herunterladen, nicht erst dann wenn ich Lust zum zocken habe.
​

 
Hier die original Kopie der zusammengestellten Komponenten:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)


​_Die neuen Komponenten werden selbstverständlich von mir selbst eingebaut und auf „Herz und Nieren“ mit den selben Tests welche mit der aktuellen Hardware erstellt wurden ausführlich getestet,
somit entstehen aussagekräftige Werte was die GPU an Mehrleistung bringt bzw. kann die SSD beim Crystal Disk Mark zeigen wass sie kann.
__Die GPU wird klarerweise einmal  mit Luft; und Wasserkühler getestet und alle gesammelten Erfahrungen mit der Community geteilt*
*_​*
*


*7) Zukünftige Aufrüstpläne:
---------------------------------*
Der Unterbau ( Mainboard, CPU und RAM ) wird 2021 voraussichtlich mit DDR5 erneuert. 
Natürlich werde ich mir das P/L Verhältniss genau ansehen ob ich DDR4 komplett auslasse, 
oder doch vielleicht wenn die Preise sinken zum DDR5 release zu DDR4 greife.
Das Selbe gilt in diesem Fall auch für die CPU --> aus jetziger Sicht ist das klar AMD.
​ 


*8) Schlussworte:
--------------------*

Jeder hat so seine " Gründe " warum die eigene Hardware noch nicht aufgerüstet wurde, 
doch wie man sieht, habe ich nicht nur großen Spaß daran mit toller Hardware zu gamen, sondern diese auch einzubauen, umzubauen, zu testen, bzw. zu optimieren.
Ich hoffe ihr hattet beim Lesen meiner Zeilen und Bilder so viel Spaß wie ich beim erstellen dieser und
würde mich natürlich unbeschreiblich rießig freuen, wenn  ich zu den Gewinnern gehöre.

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer


DANKE für diese tolle Möglichkeit, und macht weiter so!



LG aus Österreich


​


----------



## Koroschi (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team, 

hier mein aktueller Rechner, dem ich letztes Jahr ein Upgrade gegönnt habe.

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
CPU-Kühler: Dark Rock Pro 4   
Motherboard: Asus Prime X470-Pro
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x G Skill Aegis F4-3000C16-16GISB (32 GB)
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 56
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W
Soundkarte: Auzentech X-Fi Forte 7.1 (Analog defekt/kein Treiber für Windows 10 1903)
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom Big-Tower
Gehäuselüfter: Noiseblocker, NZXT, Noctua und andere Marken
Monitor: Samsung C27HG70
Laufwerk: LG BH12LS38 Blu-ray Disc Rewriter Internal SATA 12x
Festplatten: 
 1x Corsair Force MP300 240 GB M.2 PCIe Gen. 3 x2 NVMe-SSD
 1x Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB
 1x Samsung SSD 830 Series ATA Device 512GB
 1x Western Digital WD20EARS Caviar Green 2TB 
2x Samsung HD154UI ATA Device 1,5TB
2x Samsung HD103UJ 1TB  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Meine Auswahl bei Pimp my PC 2019:  


 SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)


 Ich bin soweit zufrieden mit meiner Hardware, das einzige was ich vorhabe dieses Jahr, wenn der Weihnachtsmann es zulässt, ist eine 4000GB Seagate SkyHawk. Somit könnte ich endlich meine alten Samsung-Platten ausmustern, was mehr Platz im Gehäuse bringt und wieder freie SATA-Anschlüsse.


 Beste Grüße

Christoph


----------



## alerivirela (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

zuerst einmal vielen Dank für das tolle Gewinnspiel!

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:
Xeon x5650
Asus P6T Deluxe v2 Board
CoolerMaster Wasserkühlung
3x 4GB HyperX Fury DDR3 Ram
Powercolor Vega56
CoolerMaster GX650W Netzteil
Samsung 500GB SSD
500GB tcsunbow SSD
500GB HDD
1000GB HDD
PCIe USB 3.0 Karte
Thermaltake Gehäuse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als neue Komponente würde ich mich über folgendes sehr freuen:


RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da ich sowieso langsam ein neues System bauen wollte, kommt mir euer Gewinnspiel gerade recht. Zum normalen zocken reicht der PC zwar noch aus, allerdings habe ich mir eine Oculus Rift gekauft und musste feststellen, dass die X58 Plattform dafür leider nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist. Die USB 3.0 Karte macht nur einen mäßigen Job beim Tracking der Sensoren und die Vega Karte schafft leider nicht konstante 90fps. Deshalb würde ich mein System sehr gerne von euch pimpen lassen.

Das MSI MEG X570 Ace Mainboard wäre eine perfekte Grundlage für mein neues System. Auf dem Board würde ein Ryzen 5 oder Ryzen 7 zum einsatz kommen, je nach Budget. Den Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB Ram habe ich bewusst ausgewählt. Die Kühlkörper in gebürsteter Edelstahl-Optik passen perfekt zur MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X und dem Mainboard, welche beide auch eine ähnliche Optik haben. Die kombination aus Silber und Anthrazit mit gebürstetem Finish zieht sich durch alle Komponente und würde sicherlich eine super Optik ergeben. Da mein jetztiges Netzteil schon fast 10 Jahre alt ist, und ich langsam wirklich befürchte, dass es nicht mehr lange durchhält, habe ich mich für ein neues Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt entschieden. Das NT hat mehr als genug Leistung, falls ich mal ein Dual-GPU System machen möchte und ist damit absolut zukunftssicher. Die MSI Grafikkarte habe ich nicht nur wegen der Optik gewählt. Sie ist nicht nur einer der schnellsten RX 5700XT, sondern hat auch PCIe 4.0 unterstütung. Perfekt also auf der X570 Plattform. Zusätzlich zu meinen vorhanden Komponenten wie der Wasserkühlung und den beiden SSD Festplatte würde ich noch eine 1TB NVMe SSD für das Betriebssystem und jeder Menge spiele holen. Alle Komponente bekämen zuguterletzt noch ein neues Gehäuse, da mein altes zum einen kein Sichtfenster hat (solche Hardware muss man einfach präsentieren) und zum anderen wegen der Wasserkühlung etwas lädiert ist.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und freue mich auf weitere Systeme, die hier noch so eingestellt werden.


----------



## owalort (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Tag  

Mein PC
Ryzen 5 1600 3.7AC 1.3V - Heuer noch auf Ryzen 5 3600 wechseln will
Asus X370E
Flare X 3200 CL14
Samsung 750 250GB, 2TB WD Green
EVGA Geforce GTX 1070 FTW
Thermaltake 630W Berlin
NZXT S340

Habe mich für diese Komponenten entschieden, die mein System noch aufwerten können;
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte) ; Platz für alle Games und keine langsame HDD mehr!
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte) ; Ein Leistungstarkes stabiles Netzteil
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) ; Einheitliche Lüfter 
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte) ; 1070 endlich aus meinem AMD Build verbannen :p

Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 55 (16 Punkte übrig)

LG Gerhard


----------



## brotkilla (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ein freudiges Hallo in die Runde - super Aktion von euch, großes Danke schonmal! 

Derzeitiges System:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955BE
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Armageddon
GPU: MSI GTX 460
MB: Gigabyte GA-890-GPA-UD3H
RAM: G.Skill 4GB DDR3-2133
HDD: 500GB Seagate 
Netzteil: Cougar S550 (550W)
Gehäuse: Lian Li 60 FNW
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster P2370 (Full-HD, 60Hz)

Gewünschte Komponenten: 

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)

SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)

AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Begründung: 

Nach jahrelanger Konsolendattelei und dem Studenten-Dasein meinerseits () ist es längst mal wieder an der Zeit, meinen Rechner an die momentanen Anforderungen anzupassen. Wie ihr an den oben genannten Komponenten sehen könnt, wurde an dem Rechner seit länger Zeit nicht mehr geschraubt. Die Pimp-My-Pc Aktion ist hier die optimale Gelegenheit dem schmalen Studenten-Budget etwas unter die Arme zu greifen. 
Vor diesem Hintergrund habe ich mir die RX 5700XT ausgesucht, die als Pixelbeschleuniger im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes dienen soll. Das aktuelle Netzteil ist technisch veraltet und nicht für die neue Grafikkarten geeignet, deswegen soll hier ein neues BeQuiet-Netzteil einziehen. Mit der SSD soll endlich die HDD-Zeit beendet werden. Das Mainboard soll vorbereitend für die Anschaffung einer neuen Ryzen-CPU eingebaut werden. Da ich meine Rechner gerne auf Langlebigkeit ausrichte, kommen 32GB RAM in den Rechner. Die drei Pure-Wings-Lüfter runden das Paket ab und sorgen für eine angenehme Geräuschkulisse im vorhandenen Gehäuse. 

Im nächsten Schritt will ich dann noch eine neue Ryzen-CPU und einen neuen WQHD-Monitor anschaffen, um das Aufrüstvorhaben sinnvoll abschließen zu können. 

Vielen Dank nochmal ans ganze PCGH-Team und viel Glück an alle anderen Teilnehmer! 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag, 
Also erstmal vielen lieben dank für das Gewinnspiel. 
Ich hoffe jetzt mal, dass mein Beitrag eure Aufmerksamkeit erregt, denn dieser Rechner hat so langsam wirklich Aufrüstbedarf!

Erstmal das Vorhandene:
Cpu: Core I5 2500@3,3 Ghz
Kühler: Intel Boxed Kühler (mittlerweile mit Schrauben und  Unterlegscheiben befestigt, da die Halterung mal weggebrochen ist beim reinigen) 
Arbeitsspeicher: Noname 16GB DDR3 gesamt 4x4 GB @ 1333 MHZ zusammengewürfelt
Netzteil: Coolermaster 500 Watt
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H67MA-USB3-B3
LG DVD Laufwerk
Combat Ready Gehäuse
Festplatte: 64 GB OCZ SSD, 500 GB Seagate HDD, 1 TB Western Digital HDD
Grafikkarte Nvidia 1060 6 GB
Monitor 2 Acer 24" Full HD

Wie ihr seht hat dieser Rechner schon einige Tage hinter sich gebracht.
Ich habe zwischenzeitlich mal den Kühler saubergemacht und musste danach mit Schrauben und Unterlegscheiben diesen wieder festmachen, 
auch habe ich mir im Laufe der Zeit bei Bekannten noch gebrauchte Ramriegel organisiert. 
Und mir als es finanziell mal passte, via Ebay-Kleinanzeigen eine neue Grafikkarte organisiert.. die aber glaube ich zu Stark für den Prozessor ist.
Apropro Prozessor, so langsam merke ich in meinen Spielen, z.B. Ark Survival Evolved oder Assassin's Creed, dass diesem ziemlich fix die Puste ausgeht.
Allerdings habe ich auch das Gefühl das in Word und Excel so langsam der CPU schlapp macht, so wie die Mühle manchmal rödelt bis das Programm reagiert.
Leider ist es mir im Moment finanziell nicht möglich, diesen nochmal aufzurüsten da ich direkt Mainboard, RAM etc. alles auf einmal tauschen müsste.
Da ich mich im Moment etwas gräme, da nochmal Geld zu investieren und ich mit meinem gesparten Geld etwas haushalten muss, weiß ich auch nicht wann ich in nächster Zeit dazu kommen werde mir einen Neuen Rechner hinzustellen, da dies ja doch eine größere Investition ist, und ich da lieber für lebenswichtigere Sachen zurückstecke, aber vielleicht seid ihr ja so lieb und greift mir da unter die Arme.

Meine Wunschliste sieht folgendermaßen aus:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde hier noch für 200€-240€ einen AMD Ryzen 3600 dazu kaufen und hoffe das ich dann wieder einen Rechner hätte, der die nächsten paar Jahre für Spiele und für Büroarbeiten geeignet ist.

Danke fürs lesen und viel Glück allen Teilnehmern 

MFG


----------



## DonJony (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe Community, hallo liebes PCGH Team!

Zu meinem aktuellen System kann ich nur soviel sagen, dass ich die Komponenten im März 2012 mit sehr viel Liebe ausgesucht habe. Die wichtigsten Punkte waren mir dabei die Lautstärke und Leistung in Verbindung mit der Langlebigkeit. Ich glaube, diese Kombi ist für jeden PC-Bauer das A und O. 
Nachdem ich dann endlich meinen PC fertiggestellt hatte, noch mit einer Gainward GTX570 Phantom, wurden glorreiche Siege aber auch bittere Niederlagen in Battlefield 3 ausgetragen. Doch dann stand auch schon der Nachfolger vor der Tür. Damit auch dieser mit 60 fps läuft, musste natürlich ein kleines Upgrade (Oktober 2013), in Form von einer Gainward GTX770 Phantom, her. Danach wurde erst einmal die namensgebenden Schlachtfelder von Battlefield 4 unsicher gemacht. Auch dort hatte ich viel Spaß mit meinen Freunden und konnte viele "Only in Battlefield" Momente erleben. Kaum sind die Klänge des Krieges verstummt, kam schon die nächste Bedrohung aus der Hölle emporgestiegen. Also habe ich mich nicht lange lumpen lassen und bin in Diablo 3 mehr als tausend Stunden den Höllenarmen entgegen getreten. Mein System hat auch diese Massen von Dämonen ohne Probleme weggesteckt. Doch so langsam merkte man das die Jahre der Kämpfe ihre Spuren hinterlassen haben. Zum Schluss wurden seine Augen, in Form von geringer Auflösung,  immer trüber und die Bewegungen, in Form von niedrigen fps Zahlen langsam. Nur mit Mühe schafft er inzwischen die 60 fps bei einer Full HD Auflösung, doch er gibt sich weiterhin viel Mühe mit mir gemeinsam neue Abenteuer zu erleben!

Nun kommen wir aber mal zu den harten Fakten:

Mein aktuelles System:
----------------------------------
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 2500K
Mainboard: MSI Z68A-G45(G3)
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Corsair XMS DDR3-1333
Festplatte(n): Sandisk 1TB SSD + WD 500GB SATA3
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX770 Phantom
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 580W
Gehäuse: anidees AI6 Silent Midi Tower
Betriebssystem: Windows 10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Wunschkomponenten sind wie schon damals nach den Kriterien Preis/Leistung ausgewählt:
----------------------------------
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 55 (10 Punkte übrig)

Es geht ja darum den PC aufzurüsten. Darunter verstehe ich, dass noch einige Komponenten aus meinem aktuellen System erhalten bleiben. Ich bin mit meinem Gehäuse, meinem Netzteil und Gehäuse-Lüftern sehr zufrieden und würde diese gerne behalten. Außerdem habe ich 10 Punkte offen gelassen. Diese Punkte würde ich selber noch gerne in eine neue Intel CPU investieren. Deshalb benötige ich auch einen neuen CPU Lüfter. Insgesamt würde ich dann auf die 55 Punkte kommen und hoffe, damit das Konzept hinter der Aktion zu treffen. Mit den gewählten Komponenten erhoffe ich mir den größten Zugewinn an Leistung und im Anschluss einen "WOW"-Moment. 

Ich wünsche allen viel Erfolg bei der Aktion und falls ich zu den Glücklichen gehöre, freue ich mich schon mit euch meine Erfahrungen zu teilen!

Gruß Dominik

PS: Ich schraube natürlich selber! Ist ja Ehrensache


----------



## AMG38 (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, 

erstmal vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion! Das Glück hat bei den anderen malen nicht gereicht, doch wer weiß, vielleicht klappt es ja diesmal und möge der glücklichste am Ende gewinnen 
Aber erstmal mehr zu meinem aktuellen System, dass ich immer noch täglich nutze, auch wenn es schon längst im Rentenalter ist:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Aktuell verbaut und genutzt:*
_CPU:         Phenom II X4 940 BE, cooled by Alpenföhn Großclockner
MBA:        GIGABYTE GA-MA78GM-UD2H
RAM:        4x 2GB DDR-II 800
GPU:         R9 380
Storage:    1x 120GB SSD (Samsung 830), 1x 240GB SSD (BX500), 1x ext. 1TB HDD
PSU:          BeQuiet Straight Power 10 - 500W
Sound:       __2x JBL Professional LSR305, Steinberg UR22 Audio Interface, RODE K2 Mic, Nektar Impact LX49__
Sonstiges: USB 3.0 extension Karte, Scythe Lüftersteuerung, DVD-Brenner, Logitech MX Master
_---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Mein Wunsch:
*​CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Warum werkelt noch so ein altes System bei mir ?* 

Da ich Familie, Beruf und neben letzterem noch ein berufsbegleitendes Studium habe, fehlt(e) mir immer wieder die Zeit endlich ein neues System zu basteln. Vornehmen tu ich mir das schon seit Jahren , aber ich komme einfach nicht dazu. Das Studium neigt sich langsam dem Ende zu und eigl. war der Plan, mit Ryzen 3000 ein komplett neues System zu basteln, dass zum einen meinem Musikhobby (ich bastle Beats, nein ich verdiene dabei nichts) zu gute kommen wird und zum anderen wieder dazu führen wird, dass ich endlich ab und an mal wieder Spaß beim Zocken haben werde. Eure Aktion ist nun die Gelegenheit meinerseits in die Pötte zu kommen. 

Das MEG ACE war von Anfang an mein Traum Mainboard (und der Test in der PCGH Print hat dies verstärkt), allerdings hätte ich es nie gewagt, diese Summe nur für ein Board auszugeben (es war schon schwer genug, die Chefin überhaupt zu überreden). Deswegen war das MEG ACE der erste Regler, den ich  bei der Auswahl nach rechts geschoben habe. Der Dark Rock Pro 4 würde meinen künftigen 3700X dann mehr als ausreichend kühlen und auch wunderbar in das fantastische DBPro 900 passen. Die GPU ist für mich mehr als genug und streng genommen würde mir auch die RX 580 ausreichen, aber es soll später auch ein 27" wqhd werden - dafür will ich dann doch vorbereitet sein.

Warum ich gerade diese Konstellation mit den restlichen Komponenten so gewählt habe ? Das MEG ACE stand wie gesagt gar nicht zur Debatte, RAM möchte ich lieber 32Gig als 2x16 haben anstelle 4x8Gig und würde mir dies zulegen, das DBPro 900 hat alles, wovon ich träumen kann und Netzteil habe ich schon ein ausreichendes. Zwar hat das Gehäuse schon 3x vorinstallierte Silent Wings 3, aber der übrig gebliebenen Punkt hat dann nochmals für drei Lüfter gereicht (passen ja schließlich 10 in das Gehäuse). Vielleicht das Silent Base nehmen und dafür noch eine SSD rein ? Ginge auch, aber ich verzichte dann doch ungern auf die Front IO Möglichkeiten des DBPro 900 Rev 2. und kann da auch schön mein Handy induktiv laden 

Summa sumarum:  3700X, 2x16GB Ram, eine weitere SSD (entweder NVMe oder SATA, muss ich noch gucken) und später ein neues Display wären dann die Komponenten, die ich mir zulegen würde.


Ich wünsche *jedem* Teilnehmer viel Glück und bedanke mich für diese geile Aktion. 

LG
Talha alias AMIGO38




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NerffferLP (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Gehäuse: Sharkoon TG5 RGB
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
CPU-Kühler:be-quiet Pure Rock
Mainboard: ASRock B450M PRO4
RAM:16 GB (2x8 GB ) G-Skill DDR4 3000MHz AEGIS
SSD: 500 GB Crucial MX500
Festplatte: 1000 GB SATA 6GB/s 7200rpm
GPU: 8GB KFA RTX2070 EX
Netzteil: 600W BeQuiet Pure Power 11

---------------------------------------------------------
Meine Wünsche:

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

---------------------------------------------------------


Zur SSD (Crucial P1 500 GB): Da meine derzeitige SSD voll ist und ich mir so oder so demnächst eine neue zugelegt hätte, habe ich die Wahl getroffen.

Zum Lüfter-Set (3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm)): In meinem Gehäuse wollte ich schon länger 3 Lüfter an der Oberseite anbringen also sah ich hier die Gelegenheit.

Zum Mainboard (MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi): Ich brauche schion eine weile ein Mainboard mit Wifi, da ich eine sehr schlechte Verbindung zum LAN habe. Außerdem hätte ich gerne ein MSI-Mainboard, da ich gerne die MysticLight Software 
                                                                                                                benutzen würde.

Zur Grafikkarte (MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio): Die Grafikkarte hätte ich gerne, da ich auch sehr Grafikaufwändige Spiele spiele, wie zum Beispiel ARK oder Assassin's Creed.

---------------------------------------------------------

Den Einbau würde ich selbst übernehmen.


----------



## definitiv (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Zuallererst mein aktueller PC:

CPU: Ryzen 5 1400
CPU-Kühler: AMD Boxed
Mainboard: MSI B350M Pro-VDH
Ram: 2x 4 GB G.Skill Value
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 (jaaaa, ihr seht, ich habe es nötig)
Netzteil: BeQuiet PurePower 10 400w
WLAN-Karte: TP-Link AC1300 
SSD: Intenso High Performance
HDD: 1 TB
Gehäuse: COOLTEK NC-02


Hier die Komponenten, die mich glücklich stimmen würden:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bild ist im Anhang.
Echt super Aktion, würde mich sehr über den Gewinn freuen!


----------



## MaxIFoxi (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi Jungs und Mädels,

wie von euch gewünscht an dieser Stelle kein langes Gedicht, ich bin kein Fan von großen Worten.
Ich glaube ihr habt im Video auch nicht nach meiner Hardware gefragt, daher erspar ich euch die Details. Mein PC ist seit Baujahr 2010 unverändert und wir haben uns immer noch sehr lieb. Aber wie in jeder guten Beziehung muss man manchmal frischen Wind reinbringen (z.B. durch nen neuen Lüfter, witzig).

Hier daher meine Wunsch-Konstellation:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 47 Punkte von 55 (8 Punkte übrig)

Grüße aus Hamburg!


----------



## MaWeTis (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey PCGH Team,

finde ich sau cool die Aktion!
Und auch mit der Auswahl der Komponenten eine mega Idee!
Mein aktueller "Zocker" PC darf wohl kaum noch als solcher bezeichnet werden. 
Ein Mix aus alt und nicht ganz so alt. Zum Zocken total ungeeignet.
Als ich damals die Komponenten gekauft hatte, sollte es eigentlich nur eine Übergangslösung sein, 
bis ich mir was ordentliches kaufen konnte. 
Nun ja... mit Familie muss natürlich die Anschaffung eines Gaming-PC hinten angestellt werden.
Deshalb wurde schon seit einigen Jahren auf Sparflamme investiert und auf einen Rundum schlag verzichtet.

Mein Baukasten:
Mainboard: ASRock 970M Pro3  AM3+
Prozessor: AMD FX-4300
Grafik: 2GB XFX Radeon R7 250 
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB TeamGroup DDR3-2400
SSD: 240GB Crucial BX200
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian Series 450D
PSU: 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 9 
------------------------------------------------------------------

Wenn ich Gewinne, würde ich dem PC noch einen AMD Ryzen 5 3600X spendieren
und so mein Zockerherz wieder höher schlagen lassen.

Das würde ich mir wünschen, wenn ich gewinne.

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich freue mich schon auf ein positives Feedback und die anschließende Bastelei,
wenn ich das ganze zusammenbauen darf!!!

Vielen Dank PCGH
Grüße und bis bald MaWeTis


----------



## Opa-Chris (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Super Aktion, danke dafür!

Mein PC:
Intel i7-4770K @geköpft @4,4GHz
be quiet! Dark Rock 2 @ 2xSilent Wings 3 140 Speed
Asus Z87-Pro
16GB Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR3-2400 CL11
Samsung 850 Pro 512GB
WD Red 2TB
be quiet! Dark Base Pro Rev. 2 Black + mehrere Silent Wings 3 speed (120+140)
Corsair RM750W

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 37 Punkte von 55 (18 Punkte übrig)


Die SSD hab ich gewählt, damit ich eine schnelle Datenplatte für meine Bildbearbeitung habe...mit einer HDD kann das schon echt langsam werden.
Das Netzteil wäre in meiner Auswahl, weil ich be quiet! bevorzuge und ich damit endlich den Lagerschaden im Corsair Netzteil nicht mehr hören müsste.
Das Mainboard würde für mich den Anstoß bedeuten, doch noch einen Ryzen 3600(X) oder 3700X zu kaufen. Der 4770K kommt in manchen Spielen (Anno 1800 z.B.) doch sehr an seine Grenzen.
Dazu müsste ich dann noch Arbeitsspeicher (Corsair 32GB) besorgen (komme ich recht günstig dran) und ansonsten bin ich mit der Leistung noch sehr zufrieden, nur eben der Prozessor lässt langsam nach.

Würde mich riesig über den Gewinn freuen!


----------



## OberfrittenMaat (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Einen wunderschönen Tag wünsch ich euch!
Grüße an PCGH und an die Community!

Tolle Sache, dass PC Games Hardware solch eine Aktion ins Leben gerufen hat. Wie es aussieht, gibt es Pimp My PC ja schon ein paar Jahre. 
Habe aber vorher noch nie davon gehört. Nun möchte ich mich mit meinem rüstigen, aber dennoch nicht unterzukriegendem Setup bewerben. 
Um, mit etwas Glück, ein neues PC- Vergnügen kennenzulernen. 
Der PC ist DAS zentrale Gerät für mich. 
Er wird zum Filme- und Serienschauen, zum Spielen, zum Arbeiten, Musik hören, etc. genutzt (also für alles). Ist auch mit dem Fernseher verbunden.

Mein aktuelles Setup sieht so aus:

CPU:		AMD Athlon II X4 845 4x 3.50GHz So.FM2+
Mainboard: 	MSI A88XM-E35 V2 AMD A88X So.FM2+ Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail
CPU- Kühler:	Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2
RAM:		BALLISTIX Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher 8 GB DDR3
Grafikkarte:	2GB HIS Radeon HD 6970 IceQ Turbo Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Retail)
Netzteil:	400 Watt be quiet! System Power 8 Non-Modular 80+
Gehäuse:	Corsair Carbide 100R gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
Festplatten:	250GB HDD/ 500GB HDD/ Samsung SSD 750 EVO 120GB

Die Grafikkarte habe ich damals (2012) von nem Kumpel bekommen und habe sie seitdem ständig im Einsatz. 
Das hin und wieder mal Pflegen und Wärmeleitpaste erneuern hat zu einer langen Lebensdauer beigetragen. 
Die anderen Teile hatte ich mir 2016 zugelegt.

Nun das gewünschte Setup aus der Pimp My PC Aktion:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Habe meine Auswahl etwas bearbeitet...
Habe das hübsche Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Oragen gestrichen, weil ich ohne DVD- Laufwerk nicht leben kann.
Habe stattdessen ein besseres Mainboard gewählt.
Würde im Fall eines Gewinns die neue Hardware in mein aktuelles Gehäuse einbauen. Da ist Platz für Karten bis max. 414mm. 
Da die RTX 2070 Super Ventus nur 257mm lang ist wäre das ja ein Leichtes das Gerät  dort zu verstauen.

Für das neue Setup würde ich mir einen Ryzen 5 2600X zulegen (Wenn‘s Geld reicht evtl. auch nen Ryzen 7). 

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!!! Habt euch wohl!


----------



## SilentHunter (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Eure Aktion heißt ja leider nicht Pimp my Laptop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und darum bettel ich dann hier mal zur Abwechslung nicht um die Hardware, da mein PC mittlerweile ausser Dienst gestellt ist.  

Obwohl, mein Läppilüfter macht nach 3 1/2 Jahren im Dauerbetrieb immer besorgnisseregendere knirschende Geräusche. Ist wohl auch nur eine Frage der Zeit wann hier der totale Lagerschaden eintritt. Zu etwas mehr Ram würde ich sicherlich auch nicht nein sagen.

Wie wäre es denn hier mal mit Pimp my Laptop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Whatsupp (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Abend Liebes Pc-Games Hardware Team.
Danke für diese tolle Möglichkeit mir mein Ryzen System aufzubauen. 

Mein aktueller Pc aus dem Jahre 2016 ist vor allem Prozessortechnisch manchmal ein Problem.
So würde mein Aktueller wieder richtig aufblühen. 
Auch mit RTX und bald Cyberpunk 2077.

Hier mein aktueller PC:

I5 6600k @ 4,4Ghz
ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming Aura
Asus STRIX GTX 1070
16 GB GSKILL TRIDENT Z RGB 3000Mhz
Kingston 240GB A400 SATA-SSD (System)
SAMSUNG 500GB HDD (Games)
SEAGATE 500GB HDD (Games)
BE QUIET Straight Power 11.   750W Netzteil

CPU-Kühler: DEEPCOOL CASTLE RGB 280 AIO
Gehäuse: Anidees Crystal Cube AR2
Lüfter:         5x Anidees RGB 120mm
      AIO auf 2x BE QUIET PURE WINGS 2 140mm
                       1x BE QUIET SILENT WINGS 2 120mm


Meine Auswahl bei Pimp My PC 2019

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)



Zusätzlich wird zum MSI MPG X570 ein neuer RYZEN 7 3700x angeschafft. 


Ich würde mich riesig freuen , endlich auf einer SSD  mit einer neuen RTX 2080 Super von MSI auf einem Ryzen-PC gamen zu dürfen. Auch wird das System dann VR-fähig sein. Mal sehen, was noch alles kommt. 

Grüße aus BW.


----------



## Henathus (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGames-Harware Team,

Ich will schon seit einiger Zeit mein System aufzurüsten. 
Gerade die CPU hat mittlerweile einfach ausgedient und kann die verbaute GPU nicht mehr aureichend befeuern. 
Diese ist zwar dank einer Wasserkühlung stark übertaktet, das Alter hinterlässt aber dennoch seine Spuren.
Die zwischenzeitlich aufgerufenen Preise waren für mich nicht mehr gerechtfertigt und habe deshalb bisher nicht zugeschlagen.

Ein neues X570 Board würde dann gut zu einem Ryzen 3200X passen. Dann muss natürlich auch noch der DDR3 Ram rausgeschnissen werden.
Die Lüfter kann ich gut für meine Wasserkühlung verwenden und den ein oder anderen Lüfter mit "Lagerschaden" ersetzten.
Durch die zusätzliche SSD kann ich dann hoffentlich auch alle HHD´s aus dem System schmeißen.
Außerdem würde ich mich tierisch über das neue Gehäuse freuen. Das LianLi habe ich zu einer Zeit gekauft, zu der Wasserkühlungen bei den Gehäuseherstellern nur
bedingt eingeplant wurden. Im Dark Base erhoffe ich mir da doch mehr Möglichkeiten die Komponenten zu verbauen

*Mein System*

Mainboard:     MSI P55-GD65

CPU:                   Intel Core i7-860 @ 3,8GHz
Ram:                   Corsair 16Gb
GPU:                   AMD Red Devil RX480 (RX580 Bios)
SSD:                    Samsung Evo 250Gb (SATA)
HDD:                  1x3Tb / 1x500Gb
Netzteil:            Seasonic 650W Gold
Gehäuse:          LianLi (stark modifiziert)
CPU-Kühler:   self-made Wasserkühler
Pumpe:              Aquacomputer Aquastream XT Ultra
Radiator:          1x280er / 1x120er


*Mein Wunsch*
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 55 (11 Punkte übrig)


*Eigene Einkaufsliste*
CPU:              AMD Ryzen 3700X


Den Zusammenbau übernehme ich selber. Gerade durch die selbstgebauten Teile kann ich da niemand anderes werkeln lassen.
Außerdem macht das ganze einfach zu viel Spaß  

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!

Grüße Patrick




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ALCATRAZ_von_CRYTEK (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team auch ich versuche dann mal mein glück 

Meine Auswahl :


RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 55 (6 Punkte übrig)





Mein Jetziges Setup:

Ryzen R7 1800X 
Asus Rog Strix RX 590
Asus Rog Strix X370-F Gaming
Crucial Ballistix LT Sport 2x 8 GB 2666 MHZ
Sandisk SSD 120 GB ( Betriebssystem und Programme)
Seagate Baracuda 2x 1 TB
Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH Edition
Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH Edition ( Mit Leiseren Arctic Lüftern)
Arctic F14 800 RPM Gehäuselüfter 
BeQuiet Pure Power 10 500 w Netzteil
Soundblaster z Für den Klang

Das Fractal PCGH Edition soll natürlich bleiben denn es gefällt mir nach mittlerweile 5 Jahren immer noch recht gut
Die Aktuelle Hardware würde ich für nen guten Zweck an meinen kleinen Bruder verschenken
Ich finde eure Arbeit und Tests und Produktvorstellungen schon immer klasse, was mir aber Fehlt ist irgendwie die Sache PCGH in Gefahr waren immer voll lustig diese Videos.
mfg David


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Würde mich ja bewerben, aber ich wüsste nicht was ihr an meinen PC verbessern wollt. Sauber gemacht gehört er mal


----------



## VoodaGod (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Dazu würde ich wahrscheinlich noch einen 2700x & 2x 16gb 3600er DDR4 kaufen, außer wenn zu dem zeitpunkt mein konto besonders voll wäre, dann würde ich vllt zum 3700x greifen.

meine alte hardware würde zum großen teil weiterleben als zweitrechner für meine freundin um ihr mein hobby näher zu bringen:

amd fx 8120
asrock extreme3 990fx
24gb ddr3 
rx 470 4gb (linux, großteil meiner spiele läuft mittlerweile nativ oder unter proton)
msi hd 7970 lightning 3gb (windows 10 vm mit gpu passthrough, für die software die sich unter wine weigert)
diverse ssd/hdds
dark power pro 10 750w
aerocool strike-x one (mit rausgeschnittenen lüftergittern zur lärmminderung)
scythe grand kama cross
6x noiseblocker blacksilent pro


Habe seit ich den rechner (meinen ersten) 2011 gebaut hatte lediglich die von nem freund geliehene graka & gehäuse sowie das netzteil ersetzt, der rest hat einfach nach & nach das gehäuse gefüllt ;D langsam wirds zeit für nen frischen unterbau, obwohl meine hardwarelimitierung auch den vorteil hat mich dazu zu bringen meinen pile of shame an älteren spielen abzubauen statt neue spiele zu kaufen.


In den neuen pc würden eine der grafikkarten (für die windows vm), das netzteil & eim paar ssd/hdds rüberwandern, sodass ich lediglich ein altes netzteil in den alten rechner stecken müsste sodass er als coop-maschine seinen dienst fortsetzen kann.

Ich habe vor in Zukinft auf einen uhd 43“ bildschirm.zu wexhseln, um filme & spiele auch von der couch aus zu genießen, da käme mir die gesteigerte leistung gerade recht


----------



## Balthar (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team + Partner,
vielen Dank das ihr auch in diesem Jahr wieder diese tolle Aktion anbietet,
ich spare schon etwas länger auf neue Komponenten (unter anderem die [FONT=&quot]MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio, sowie den kommenden AMD Ryzen 3950X[/FONT][FONT=&quot]),[/FONT]
sollte ich einer der Gewinner sein, dann wäre ich nicht nur unfassbar Glücklich sondern auch fast am Ziel (lediglich Board + CPU würden fehlen).
Ich möchte hier nun aber auch keinen Monolog halten:


*Mein Wunsch aus eurer Aktion wäre:*
*[SSD]:* Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
*[NETZTEIL]:* Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
*[NVIDIA GRAFIKKARTE VON MSI]:* MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
*[GESAMT]: *53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)


*Meine bereits vorhandenes Setup besteht aus den folgenden Komponenten:*
*[CPU]: *AMD Ryzen 7 1800X
*[RAM]:* Gigabyte Aorus X370 Gaming K5
*[MAINBOARD]: *32 GB Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO DDR4-2933
*[GRAFIKKARTE]:* Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 ti G1 Gaming OC
*[POWER]:* Corsair TX550M Modular
*[GEHÄUSE]: *Fractal Design Define C TG
*[SOUND]: *Asus Xonar U7 MK II
*[SSD & HDD]:* 250 GB Samsung 860 SSD / 512 GB Crucial SSD / 3x Seagate Barracuda 2TB
*[LÜFTER]:* 6x Enermax TB RGB + Controller
*[MONITOR]: *LG-34UM88C-P Ultra Widescreen




Die SSD wähle ich damit ich ich Photoshop + Assets zur Bildbearbeitung bzw. zum Composing komplett auf einer SSD laufen lassen kann.
Das Netzteil wähle ich damit ich die RTX 2080 adäquat befeuern kann.
Und die RTX 2080 wähle ich damit ich auf meinem neuen Ultrawide Monitor ohne Abstriche in nativer Auflösung (3440 x1440) zocken kann.
Nochmals Vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion, und allen Teilnehmen viel Glück.


----------



## pontifex_1 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich habe meinen geliebten "Silver Striker" im Herbst 2014 zusammengestellt. 
Die Nvidia 900-Serie wurde gerade vorgestellt, leider war DDR4-RAM noch nicht leistbar.
Es war mein erster Gaming-PC den ich von Grund auf selbst gebaut habe, 
natürlich inklusive wochenlanger Recherche der Komponente 
Seitdem kamen nur ein paar Festplatten hinzu, aber langsam könnte er wirklich eine Frischekur benötigen.
Was mir damals und auch heuten noch wichtig ist, ist ein kompakter PC
der schlicht aussieht (keine RGB Beleuchtung) und relativ leise ist, wenn er im Idle ist. 


Derzeitger Aufbau:

CPU: Intel XEON 1231v3
Mainboard: ASRock H97M-ITX/ac
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB @1600
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G
PSU: BeQuiet! E10 500W 
Gehäuse: Cooltek W1 Silver
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
SSD: 256GB SAMSUNG 830
HDD: 2x3TB WD Red + 1TB WD Green


Mein Wunschupgrade wäre:

SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)


Info zum Upgrade: 

600 Watt sollten anscheinend für die RTX2080 ausreichen, 
die aktuellen 500W sind da etwas zu wenig.
Ein wenig mehr SSD Speicher für Spiele wäre damit gesichert.
Natürlich wäre es Zeit für ein CPU/Mainboard/RAM Upgrade.
Leider  gibt es aber kein Mini-ITX Mainboard in der Auswahl 
und ich bin sehr verliebt in das (leider eingestellte) Cooltek W1 Gehäuse. 
Deswegen würd auch der DDR4 RAM keinen Sinn machen.
Die CPU-Lüfter sind leider alle zu groß für das Gehäuse. 
Ich würde nach dem PCGH-Upgrade mal sehen,
wie eine moderne GPU mit dem alten Prozessor zusammen kommt 
und dann könnte ich ja immer noch upgraden.

Hier noch 2 Links:
sysProfile: ID: 189437 - Pontifex1234
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor E3-1231 v3,ASRock H97M-ITX/ac

Hier die Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wernchen (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team auch ich versuche dann mal mein glück 


Meine Auswahl :


RAM:                Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil:           Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse:            Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard:    MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)


Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)




Meine Konfiguration:


CPU:        Intel Core I5 6600 z. Zt.
            ersetze ich mit
            Intel Core i7-9700K boxed
            Neuanschaffung !!

RAM:        2 X 8 GB DDR Crucial Ballistix 1600 MHz
Mainboard:  Asus Z170-P D3
GPU:        MSI GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Gaming 4G 4GB GDDR5
PSU :       Seasonic PRIME Titanium FL 600W ATX23
CPU Lüfter: Alpenföhn "Ben Nevis"
Gehäuse:    be quiet! SILENT BASE 600 bk ATX
SSD:        Samsung SSD 256GB 850Pro Basic SA3 SAM 
LW:         LG BD-RE BH10LS30
BS:         Windows 10 Pro


Ich freue mich hier mit machen zu dürfen und wünsche mir und allen


Mitbewerbern viel Glück. Bild muss ich noch nachreichen.


PCGH ist meine erste Seite in der ich fast jeden Tag reinschaue


und ich verfolge mit regem Interesse ihre Beiträge.


----------



## rudy24 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

.....


----------



## sascha_165 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team & Partner
dieses Jahr versuche ich mal mein Glück. Da ich aktuell nur ein normalen Office PC und ich schon länger auf ein Upgrade spare und merke wie dieser PC mit meine neuen Monitoren nicht ganz so gut zusammen arbeitet. Die CPU kaufe ich dann nur noch dazu und dann wäre mein Gaming Setup komplett.



Mein Wunsch aus eurer Aktion wäre:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine bereits vorhandenes Setup besteht aus den folgenden Komponenten:
CPU: Intel i7-6700
RAM: 8 GB - DDR4 2133 MHZ
Mainboard: Acer Mainboard 
Grafikkarte: aktuell keine Grafikkarte
Netzteil: Chicony 350W Netzteil
Gehäuse: Acer Gehäuse
SSD: Crucial CT 525MX (525GB(
CPU Kühler: Intel CPU Kühler
Monitore: 2 X LG 27UD68-W 

Das Mainboard und das Netzteil benötige ich, weil mein aktuelles Mainboard kein 24 pin Mainboard Anschluss besitzt und sprich mit neueren Netzteilen nicht kompatibel ist. Die 500GB SSD von Crucial wäre in dem Fall super, weil meine SSD mittlerweile doch langsam voll wird. Die Grafikkarte wäre super da ich immer auf eine (gute) Grafikkarten verzichten musste und somit immer auf ältere oder nicht so aufwendige Spiele zurückgreifen musste. Gehäuse und Lüfter und co. sind ein muss da dass Acer Gehäuse nicht für die Aufrüstung geeignet ist. 
Selbstverständlich im Anhang das Bild meines aktuellen PCs von innen. 

Ich finde die Aktion echt Super und würde mich mega freuen wenn ich eine postivie Antwort von euch erhalte.

Schöne Grüße

Sascha aus Leipzig


----------



## FDCore (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi PCGH. 
mein Lieblings-Setup wäre:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein akutelles Setup besteht aus:

CPU: Intel Core i5 4670k

CPU Kühler: Scythe Katana 4

GPU: Sparkle GTX 770 2GB

RAM: 16GB Mushkin DDR3 1333Mhz

Mainboard: MSI B85M P33

Festplatte: Seagate BarraCuda 1000GB

Netzteil: Inter-Tech FP-650W

Netzwerkadapter: TP-Link TL-WN781ND

LG Brenner GH24NSD1

Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS4-W

Ich hoffe damit meinen 2015er PC für die nächste Generation Spiele und eine Menge CAD Arbeit fit zu machen. Da ich eingefleischter Flusi-Spieler bin, liebäugel ich selbstverständlich mit dem neuen Microsoft Flight Simulator, wozu ich natürlich Win10 (nutze noch Win7) und vor allem eine Generalüberholung benötige. Logischerweise sitzt als Student das Geld nicht allzu locker, weshalb die Erfüllung meines "Wunschzettels" eine enorme Hilfe wäre. Trotzdem werde ich noch selber mit einer AMD Ryzen 5 3600X und 1000GB Crucial MX500 die Aufrüstung komplettieren. Eventuell springt noch ein neues Case raus, sodass man die LEDs etwas besser bewundern kann...
Schrauben werde ich selber, da es nichts schöneres als Kabelmanagement gibt (auch wenn sich das in meinem aktuellen PC nicht so wiederspiegelt  ).

Dann bleibt mir nur noch mich für die coole Chance und für das Lesen zu bedanken.

Bis dann!


----------



## Airwave08 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mal wieder ein klasse Gewinnspiel!

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Hardware:
Intel i5-4670k
MSI Z87-G43
Crucial Ballistic Tactical DDR3 2x8GB
Gainward Gtx 1070 Phoenix GS
Be quiet! Silent Base 800
Transcend 256gb SSD + 3Tb HDD

Auf das neue AMD Board würde ich dann noch einen Ryzen 5 3600X verbauen.


----------



## Kujima (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin liebes PCGH Team, meine aktuell verbauten Komponenten: 

Ryzen 5 1600x mit Freezer 34 esports duo 
Asus B350 Gaming Plus 
Crucial Balistix Sport 16 GB 3200 mHz
AMD Radeon VII mit Ghetto Mod
250 GB Western Digital M.2 SSD + 1 TB HDD 
650w BeQuiet! Straight Power 11
Das Ganze verbaut im Corsair Carbide 100r. 



Mein Wunschsetup von euch: 
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 28 Punkte von 55 (27 Punkte übrig)


Dann könnte ich mit dem neuen Mainboard + der besseren Kühlung einen 3000er Ryzen einbauen und hätte ein schlichtes und gedämmtes Case. 😊 Danke für die Möglichkeit und viel Glück an den Rest. 🍀


----------



## Endogen (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Morgen an das Team von PC Games Hardware.

Ein tolles Gewinnspiel!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine aktuelle Hardware:

MB ASRock Z97 Extreme 4
CPU Core i5 4590
CPU Kühler EKL Alpenföhn II (mit BeQuiet! Silent Wings 2 140 mm)
RAM 16 GB GSkill Ares DDR3 2400 Mhz CL13
SSD 512 GB 960 Pro
GPU EVGA RTX 2070 Super XC Ultra Gaming
Soundkarte Creative Soundblaster ZxR
Netzteil Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 650 W
Gehäuse Corsair Carbide 678 C (Glas Window)

Eine neue Plattform auf Basis von Ryzen 3000 (Ryzen 7 3700X) ist geplant. 

Passende Komponenten wären demzufolge:

MB MSI MEG X570 Ace - 19 Punkte
RAM Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 - 8 Punkte
SSD Crucial MX500 2 TB - 11 Punkte
CPU Kühler Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 - 4 Punkte
Lüfter-Sets 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm) - 3 Punkte

Summe 45 Punkte (von 55 möglichen Punkten)


----------



## xsmokie (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktueller pc besteht aus
 cpu                                intel Pentium g4600 
mainboard                 Gigabyte b250m-d2v
ram                               8gb ddr4 crucial balstik sport in weis
graka                            g.force gt590
corsair                         550watt netzteil
ssd                                 120 gb sandisk
gehäuse                       Sharkoon irgendwas
Fals ich gewinnen sollte würde ich mir auf das board einen ryzen 7 3700x bauen  und würde auch den pc gerne selber umbauen 

Wünsche allen die Teilnehmen gutes gelingen


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Morgen liebe PCGH Redaktion!

Ich möchte mich auch mal bewerben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine jetztige Hardware:

AMD Ryzen R7 2700X
Thermalright Macho Rev. B
ASUS ROG Strix X470-F Gaming
Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000
Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB
WD Blue 1TB
Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 580 8G 
be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W
Fractal Design Define C

Meine Wunsch-Hardware:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 43 Punkte von 55 (12 Punkte übrig)

Ich möchte also nur diese Komponenten aufrüsten, weil ich mit dem Rest so zufrieden bin.


----------



## SUPZ7 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit reiche auch ich meine Bewerbung zur "Pimp my PC 2019"-Aktion ein.
Ich hatte bereits im Vorjahr bei dieser Aktion mitgemacht, allerdings kein Glück gehabt! (Man kann auch nicht immer nur gewinnen )


*Inhalt der Bewerbung:*


Mein aktuelles Setup
Ausgewählte Aufrüstkomponenten
Auswahlkriterien
Bild



*1. Mein aktuelles Setup:*

*CPU*: Intel i7-7700K (7th Generation wird ja langsam "alt" *g* aber rennt wie sau!)
*Mainboard*: ASUS Z170-Pro Gaming (Z170....aber läuft!)
*CPU-Kühler:* Fractal Design S24 (AiO WaKü für schöne Temperaturen im Innenraum)
*Grafikkarte:* Palit GTX1060 6GB Super Jetstream (die bei aktuellen Titeln teils stark schwächelt...)
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 2x8GB Crucial Ballistix LT DDR-2400 (laufen erstklassig!)
*Festplatten:* 1x 1TB Seagate Barracuda HDD, 1x 250GB Seagate Barracuda HDD, 120GB Corsair Force Series MP300 M.2 2280 PCIe, 1x 275GB Crucial MX00 SSD (System)
*Gehäuse:* Eclipse P400S Midi-Tower, Tempered Glass, anthrazit - gedämmt (an sich ein tolles Gehäuse, allerdings sehr eng/klein, Midi Tower halt..)
*Netzteil:* Corsair HX750W

Hier und da so seine Schwäche (Grafikkarte). Bisher hat mir dieses System aber wirklich tolle, lustige aber auch entspannte Abende gebracht! But now, it's time for a new Generation!



*2. Ausgewählte Aufrüstkomponenten:*

*Gehäuse:* Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:* MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

*Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)*



*3. Auswahlkriterien:*

Folgende Produkte sind von mir *ausgewählt* wurden, *weil...*

*Gehäuse:* Hier habe ich mich bewusst für das Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black entschieden, weil mein derzeitiger Midi-Tower, sofern alle Komponenten verbaut sind, wirklich sehr eng/klein ist und bei beispielsweise dem Wechseln von Arbeitsspeicher, für Menschen mit großen Händen dies zu einer echten Herausforderung wird! Ich bin mir sicher, dass es sich mit dem Dark Base Pro 900 ändert! Ebenfalls hat diese Entscheidung mit der Auswahl meines nächsten Punktes zu tun, der Grafikkarte. Um die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio vernünftig (Platzbedarf bei Luftzirkulation) unterzubringen, habe ich mich für dieses Big Tower Gehäuse entschieden. Ein weiterer Punkt, betrifft meine derzeit verbaute All-in-One Wasserkühlung für meine CPU. Diese passt derzeit aus platztechnischen Gründen nicht in den Gehäusedeckel, wo ich sie gern verbaut hätte. Mit dem Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 in der Farbe Schwarz ist dies problemlos möglich.
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte von MSI:* Hier habe ich mich für die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio entschieden, da meine derzeitig verbaute GTX1060 6GB anfängt stark zu schwächeln. In AAA-Titeln, die ich nunmal gerne spiele wie z.B. Battlefield V oder auch Grand Theft Auto V sind leider stark nach unten regelbare Grafikoptionen mein bester Freund. Mit meiner Auswahl der RTX 2080 ist dies vorerst nicht mehr der Fall. Durch dieses Upgrade der GPU, ließe sich auch mein Monitor, der Zowie XL2430 mit seiner Bildwiederholfrequenz von 144Hz ausreizen! So ist es mir vielleicht endlich mal möglich, in den Genuss von 144Hz zu kommen. Derzeit nur in Counter-Strike Global Offensive möglich, welches ich leider nur noch sehr selten spiele.


Folgende Produkte wurden von mir *nicht ausgewählt*, *weil...*

*RAM:* mein derzeit verbauter 16GB DDR-4 2400Mhz Arbeitsspeicher von Crucial läuft absolut spitze, daher hier keinerlei Bedarf (zumindest derzeit).
*SSD:* mit meiner verbauten M2, SSD und der HDD bin ich wirklich wunschlos glücklich. Genügend Speicher für meine Bedürfnisse.
*Netzteil:* Absolut ausreichend, auch für die neu ausgewählten Produkte.
*CPU-Kühler:* die AiO Wasserkühlung hält den hoch getakteten i7 bei schön kühlen Füßen!
*Lüfter-Sets:* Bereits Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120er) verbaut, daher hier kein Bedarf.
*AMD-Mainboard ODER Intel-Mainboard:* Eigentlich hatte ich hier Bedarf, dadurch, dass allerdings mein aktueller CPU (i7 7th Gen.), welcher noch mehr als ausreichend Leistung besitzt, auf keines der angegebenen Mainboards passt, habe ich hier keine Auswahl getroffen.



*4.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gerne würde ich, falls ich zu einem der glücklichen Gewinner gehören sollte, die Komponenten eigenhändig einbauen.


_Und abgesehen, von dem Wunsch zu den glücklichern Gewinnern zu gehören, wünsche ich allen hier teilnehmenden viel Glück und Spaß bei dieser Aktion!

Liebe Grüße aus Köln!_


----------



## Bongripper666 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Interessant zu beobachten, wie viele Nutzer sich extra für das Gewinnspiel im Forum anmelden, ohne je etwas für die Community getan zu haben. Der Bewerberanteil liegt bei über 50%.


----------



## Tranceport (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wow, mal wieder eine tolle Aktion. Hier mein Upgradepfad:



> RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
> Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
> ...



Zusätzlich verbaut: Ryzen 5 3600, ggf. ein 2600 wenn da ein Schnapper möglich ist.

Aktuell verbaut sind:
AMD Athlon II X4 860K
8 GB DDR3 RAM
525GB Crucial Mx300
Gigabyte Windforce 7970 3GB
-Genaues Mainboard folgt-
anidees AI-4B Mini Tower
BeQuiet System Power 400

-Bild folgt heute abend-


----------



## MadMurdoc75 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Morgen an das PCGH-Team und alle anderen!

Mein aktuelles Setup ist leider schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen, so dass ich kaum noch aktuelle Titel spielen kann:
CPU: Intel i7-960 
Mainboard: ASUS Sabertooth X58
CPU-Kühler: genauso alt wie die CPU
Grafikkarte: Geforce 1050 Ti
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x4GB DDR3
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power 11 650W


Meine Traumvorstellung zum Aufrüsten wäre:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dann käme natürlich noch von meiner Seite ein Ryzen 3000 dazu und das zocken würde auf einem neuen Level starten. 
Das Netzteil habe ich mit dazu genommen, weil ich nicht sicher bin, ob mein aktuelles (650W) für die neuen Komponenten ausreicht.

Vielen Dank und viel Glück an alle!


----------



## Oliver2019 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

HalliHallo 

Als Neuling hier im Forum (Tach erstmal@alle) und *träum* von-Intel-auf-AMD-Umsteiger würde meine Wunschkonfiguration so aussehen:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Meine aktuelle Hardware:

Momentan werkelt bei mir noch ein Intel i5-3570k mit 4x4GB Crucial Balistix und einer Zotac GeForce GTX 1060 AMP! Edition
Als Systemplatte habe ich eine Samsung 830 Pro mit 256 GB, dazu 2x Toshiba DT01ACA mit jeweils 2TB
Mainboard ist ein Intel DZ77BH-55K, Netzteil ist ein älteres Antec mit 550W
Gehäuse ist ein älteres Chieftec Dragon mit gesamt 5x 92er Papst Lüfter

Bilder etc kommt später noch im Laufe des Tages, weil sitze gerade im Geschäft und werde schon mißtrauisch beäugt *hust* 

cu


----------



## Llares (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich wollte in den nächsten 2 Monaten eh meinen Rechner aufrüsten, da kommt mir diese schöne Aktion absolut gelegen.  In meinem Rechner sind derzeit noch die folgendenm Komponenten verbaut:

RAM: 4x 4 GB G.Skill Sniper DDR3-1866
SSD: 1x Crucial BX100 250 GB, 1x Crucial MX500 1TB
ODD: LG BH10LS38 BD-Brenner
Netzteil: be quiet Dark Power Pro 11 650W
Gehäuse-Lüfter: 1x NB PK-2 140mm , 1x Scythe S-Flex 120mm
CPU-Kühler: Alphacool Eisblock XPX
CPU: Intel i7 2600k @4400MHz
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 Rev. 3
GPU: Radeon RX Vega 56 mit EK Waterblocks EK-FC Full Cover
Gehäuse; Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH- Edition
Pumpe: Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 LT

-------------------

Mein guter, alter Sandy hat nun wirklich lange genug geschuftet und darf in den Ruhestand, daher möchte ich vornehmlich die Rechenbasis austauschen, und da ich eine Wasserkühlung habe, sollte das Gehäuse groß genug sein. Meine Vega 56 mit 64er Bios tuts noch eine Weile. Dass hier ist meine Wunschliste:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)


Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

-----------------

Zusätzlich zu den Teilen oben würde ich natürlich noch die CPU wechseln und mir einen AMD Ryzen 3700X einbauen. 

Die Ballistix Sport LT hatte ich mir aufgrund ihres guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnisses auch so schon ausgesucht, ebenso wie das MSI MEG X570 ACE. Da ist zwar der Preis hoch, aber meiner Ansicht nach das beste AM4-Mainboard. 
Da die Spieleinstallationen immer größer werden, wäre eine größere SSD nett. 
Meine aktuellen Lüfter sind ziemlich zusammengewürfelt, daher wäre eine Set Silent Wings 3 optimal für meinen 420er Radiator. 
Und als Heim für meinem Hardware hätte ich gerne ein Gehäuse mit aktuellen Anschlüssen und ausreichend Platz für meine Wakü. Derzeit ist mein 420er außen auf dem Seitenteil montiert...


----------



## kathi1997 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo ihr Lieben!
Mein aktueller PC wurde vor mehr als 2Jahren von mir und meinem Freund zusammengestellt und gebaut (mein erster Eigenbau).

Damals bestand er aus einem Ryzen 5 1400, gtx 1050ti, 8gb ddr4 2133mhz ram (das war mitten in der RAM-Preis-Kriese, den ich aber mit 1,35V auf 3000mhz cl18 übertakten konnte), einem MSI b350m pro-vdh, einem pure power 10 350w be quiet netzteil, einer 120gb ssd, einer 1tb WD festplatte und einem Fractal Design Focus Mini G

Nach 2Jahren ist mittlerweile ein be quiet Dark power Pro 550w, eine Crucial MX500 500GB, einpaar weiter HDDs und leider eine gtx 560, da ich meine gtx1050ti kaputt gemacht habe, als ich selbst die Wärmeleitpaste wechseln wollte :°°°
Daher wäre es cool, einpaar Upgrades für meinen kleinen Schatz zu bekommen.

Meine Wunschliste wäre:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
          um somit auf 16gb aufzurüsten

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
          Damit, wenn ich gewinne und somit auch auf den ryzen 5 3600 upgrade, einen flüsterleise CPU Kühler habe,

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
          Damit ich leise und leistungsstarke Lüfter habe, und nicht die mitgelieferten Lüfter aus dem Gehäuse nutzen muss

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
          Damit Platz für Kabelmanagement da ist

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
          Als gutes Zuhause für meinen geplanten ryzen 5 3600

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1660 Ti Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
          Damit meine Ur alte gtx 560 wieder in Pension gehen kann und ich wieder alle meine Spiele zocken kann 

Gesamt: 35 Punkte von 55 (20 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank an alle, die es bis zum Schluss meines Textes geschafft haben.


----------



## mac1 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mit Speck fängt man Mäuse. Also mal ran an den selbigen. 

Mein PC:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition
CPU-Kühler: Collermaster TX3
MB: Asrock 970 Pro R2.0
RAM: 4x 4 GB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1333
SSD/HDD: Mushkin Chronos 1x 120 GB, 1x WD EARX-15 1.500 GB, 1x Hitachi 72xxx 1.000 GB
ODD: DVDRAM GH22NS50 DVD-Brenner, iHOS 104 BD-ROM
Sound: Asus Xonar DS 7.1
Grafik: Asus Radeon R9 290 DCIIOC-4GB
PSU: Cougar SX460 PCGH Limited Edition
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred PCGH-Edition
Gehäuselüfter: 4x Antec 3 120mm, 1x Enermax UCEV12 120mm

Meine Wunschkomponenten sind:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PixelMike (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

Ich möchte mich gerne für Pimp My PC 2019 bewerben, da  mein PC schon in die Jahre gekommen ist und ich gerade nach der  Wohnungsrenovierung 

knapp bei Kasse bin.

meine PC-Konfig:

Prozessor: i7 2600K
RAM: 16 GB
Mainboard: Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3
Netzteil: be quit 750 Watt
Grafikkarte: G-Force GTX 760


Meine Wunschkonfiguration wäre:
*Ausgewählte Produkte*

  RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Falls ich gewinnen sollte werde ich mir eine AMD  CPU kaufen.

Ich wünsche viel Glück allen.


----------



## CochsyMC (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Coole  Aktion mit der Pimp my PC 2019 wieder.



Mein Wunschcofig wäre:

RAM:Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)

SSD:Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)

Lüfter-Set:3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2Punkte)

AMD-Mainboard:MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Nvidia-Grafikkarte:MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt:55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig) 

ich würde einen Ryzen 3700X auf dem schönen Mobo verbauen und dann könnte man damit wunderbar in WQHD zocken.



und Aktuell ist verbaut:

Asus X99 Deluxe USB 3.1
I7 5820k @ 4,25 GHz
16 GB Corsair Dominator 3000 CL15
GTX 970 Phantom Gaming
120 GB Samsung SSD 
1 TB WD HDD
Seasonic 650 Focus Gold
Coolermaster 240 Lite AIO
Liteon DVD Brenner
Corsair Carbide 540 Air Gehäuse.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matyst (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

meine Kombi wäre:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein Aktuelles System ist:
500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM Modular 80+ Gold
16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit
NZXT H500 mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil weiss
1000GB Samsung 860 QVO 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND QLC (MZ-76Q1T0BW)
ASRock B450 Steel Legend AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
AMD Ryzen 5 2600 6x 3.40GHz So.AM4 BOX
KFA2 GeForce GTX 1080 EXOC PCI-E Gaming-Grafikkarte, 8GB GDDR5


----------



## Phayder1981 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Da simma dabeiiiiii....

Folgendes System ist bis Dato heute vorhanden (Jaaaa, blinkt & blitzt wie ne RGB-Bordelltür - ich war jung und brauchte das...ähm... Licht!):

CPU: Intel i7 8700k
CPU-Kühler: NZXT Kraken x62
Board: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon
Ram: 2x8 GB G.Skill Tridentz RGB DIMM DDR4-3200 Kit 
Grafikkarte: MSI Gaming 980Ti 
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM 700W
SSD: Samsung Solid State Drive 960 EVO 500 GB 
HDD: Western Digital HDD WD20EFRX 2 TB
Gehäuse: Aerocool P7-C1WG Tempered Glass Version


Da meine Grafikeinheit schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist und es sich bei manchen Spielen so anhört, als würde ein Jet bei mir im Wohnzimmer durchstarten benötigt es hier dringend Abhilfe.
Und natürlich für die ganzen Games, die ja heute enorm viel Platz einnehmen, eine Game-SSD - damit dem spielerischen Vergnügen, keine Ladezeiten von Stunden ins Haus stehen.

Somit fällt die Wahl der wirklich benötigten Kompenten auf:

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

Allen Teilnehmern viel Glück, ein großes Danke an PCGH und eine schicke Restwoche


----------



## DOcean (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Wunsch Liste:*
 Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)
*
derzeit vorhanden:*
i7-6700k @ 4Ghz
Asrock Z170M Pro4s
32GiB Ram
Samsung SSD 970 EVO 1TB
NV GTX1070
Acer 144Hz Freesync Monitor

Am neusten an dem System ist der Monitor. Durch die 144Hz kommt die GTX1070 ganz schön ins Schwitzen 
Das derzeitige Gehäuse ist leider etwas klein geraten, daher ein Neues + einen Satz vernünftige Lüfter.


----------



## WotanVonBallhausen (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team, 

ich freue mich sehr, dass auch in diesem Jahr wieder die "Pimp my PC"-Aktion gestartet ist und möchte es nicht versäumen mich um ein paar Komponenten zu bewerben. 


*Mein aktuelles System*

*Mainboard:* ASRock B85 Anniversary
*Prozessor:* Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz
*Prozessorkühler:* Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (Ursprünglich Alpenföhn Sella)
*Arbeitsspeicher:* Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3L-1600
*Grafikkarte:* Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom, 4GB GDDR5
*Netzteil:* Cooler Master G450M 450W ATX 2.31
*SSD:* Crucial MX100 128GB
*HDD:* Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB
*Gehäuse:* Sharkoon VG4-W blau, mit Acrylfenster
*Monitor:* Samsung SyncMaster T22A550, 21.5"

*Bilder:*

(Abb. 1 Frontansicht mit "Casemod"-Lüfter)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Abb. 2 Innenraum des aktuellen Rechners)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Abb. 3 Bildschirm)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Anmerkungen zum derzeitigen System*

Wie klar erkennbar ist handelt es sich hierbei um ein Budget-System das ich ursprünglich als Zweitsystem und für meine beiden Jungs angeschafft habe um sie von der Console zum handfesten Desktop zu locken (grins). Nachdem mein System im vergangenen Jahr immer mehr Probleme hatte und einige Teile kaputtgegangen sind sitze ich aber zunehmend wieder mehr an diesem Gerät. Wie schon gesagt, Budget-PC: An jeder Ecke und an jedem Ende spürbar, angefangen bei der allgemeinen Erscheinung wenn ich das System in Betrieb nehme. Es ertönt ein lautes Aufheulen aller verbauten Lüfter, was sich zunächst wieder herunterregelt, zumindest solange, bis man ein Spiel startet und es anfängt Abwärme zu produzieren - dann verändert sich alles in Richtung Höllenschreie aus der Blechdose. Im Sommer hatte es mehrere Notabschaltungen zur Folge als mein jüngerer Fortnite spielte, GTA V war gar nicht mehr möglich (das spiele ich u.a. mittlerweile). Infolge dessen habe ich Teile aus meinem alten Rechner in dieses System verbaut, man beachte den formschönen Einbau des zweiten Frontlüfters "Marke Eigenbau" mitsamt dem Meshgitter und den Alpenföhn "Brocken" mitsamt zweier Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 120 PWM Lüfter. Geholfen hat es leider weniger, die Temperaturen sind nur um etwa 2°C-5°C gesunken, es folgten mehrere Tage an denen der Junior nur zeitweise spielen konnte. Vermutlich habe ich den Airflow nicht entscheidend verbessert, das Gehäuse ist zu klein oder zu schlecht platziert. (Anmerkung: Ich möchte mein System zumindest anteilig erhalten, daher habe ich nicht kurzerhand aus 2 Rechnern einen gemacht). Officebetrieb und das ganz normale surfen im Netz, Videos schauen etc. gelang aber nach wie vor gut, dabei ist das gute Stück keinen Hitzetod gestorben. 
Wenn man allerdings Notgedrungen von einem neueren System auf ein älteres wechselt merkt man natürlich, dass es nicht dieselbe Leistung hat, so auch hier. Insgesamt ist die Erscheinung in Anwendungen einfach nicht so flüssig wie auf einem aktuellen System, spürbar bei der Öffnung von Dateien und Spielen aber auch beim zocken selber. Ich führe das auf den langsameren Prozessor und die schlechteren Latenzen des Arbeitsspeichers zurück - grundsätzlich ist mein ursprüngliches System ja nicht so unglaublich viel schneller gewesen. Zur diesjährigen Aktion habe ich mich daher für die folgenden Komponenten entschieden:


*Wunschkomponenten*

*RAM:* Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
*SSD:*  Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:*  Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard:* MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
*AMD-Grafikkarte:* MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Begründung zur Komponentenwahl und Erweiterung der Komponenten*

*Gehäuse und Lüfterset*

Zunächst erhoffe ich mir von dem Be Quiet! Silent Base 801 Window, dass es durch seine Größe in Kombination mit den3  verbauten Pure Wings 2 (2x 140 und 1x120) und den weiteren 3 Silent Wings 3 einen guten Airflow erzeugt, sodass die Abwärme der Komponenten zügig nach draußen befördert werden. Die Tests zeigen, dass das grundsätzlich der Fall ist, was mich zuversichtlich stimmt. Dazu kommt natürlich, dass das Design des Silent Base 801 für sich spricht. Ich habe es bei einem Bekannten bereits live mit 5 Silent Wings 3 und weiteren 2 Silent Wings 3 auf dem Dark Rock Pro 4 gesehen und gehört - bzw kaum bis gar nicht gehört, auch nicht unter Volllast (Prime 95 und Cinebench), was ich schon beeindruckend finde. Ziel soll sein, dass ich und wir mit dem Rechner auch bei 35°C Außentemperatur und 30°C Raumtemperatur immer noch spielen können, ohne das die Möhre abraucht. 

*Mainboard und Prozessor und Prozessorkühler*

Ausgewählt habe ich das MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi, zum Einen weil es aus meiner Sicht gute Preis-Leistungs-Eigenschaften hat, zum Anderen weil es alle erforderlichen modernen Anschlüsse bereithält (PCIe 4.0 für die Zukunft, M.2, Wifi als Alternative zum LAN etc.). Darüber hinaus soll es die Abwärme ja relativ gut abführen und hat ein bisschen RGB-Bling-Bling. Da meine bisherige CPU nicht zu diesem Board kompatibel ist soll eine Aufrüstung stattfinden, auch hier kommt für mich "nur" eine Preis-Leistungs-Wahl in Frage, ich tendiere daher zu einem Ryzen 5 3600X, dem Sechskerner also mit 3,8 - 4,4 GHz, was eine deutliche Aufwertung zum bisherigen System darstellt. Gekühlt werden sollte er mit einem Turmkühler, nicht nur weil er hier in der Auswahl ist, sondern auch weil ich Kompaktwasserkühlungen skeptisch gegenüber stehe und keinerlei Erfahrungen dazu habe. Damit ist er eine bessere Alternative zum Alpenföhn Sella und ein Äquivalent zum Alpenföhn Brocken (etwas weniger Durchsatz bei annähernd gleicher Lüfterdrehzahl bei etwas weniger Lautstärke lt. Datenblatt). Alternativ, sollte die Kühlleistung nicht ausreichen wäre noch der Dark Rock Pro 4, der ja aktuell die Rangliste der PCGH Turmkühler anführt [bzw. anführte, seit dem Assassin III] oder eine Kompakt-WaKü, an die ich mich im Fallesfalle trauen würde.

*Ram*

Da gibt es nicht viel zu erwähnen: Dual-Rank-RAM da es die AM4 Plattform hergibt und das Upgrade von DDR3 auf DDR4 sowie das Upgrade von 1600 MHz auf 3200Mhz. Zugegeben, das mit den Latenzen verstehe ich nach wie vor nicht, glaube aber das weniger grundsätzlich besser sind(?). Was will man mehr? (Das ist im Bereich Computerhardware eine rein rhetorische Frage da die Antwort jeder kennt!) Dazu gibt es RGB für mehr FPS, das weiß ja nun auch jeder. (Zwinkersmiley)

*Grafikkarte*

Müsste ich mir aus der Auswahl ein Sahnestück auswählen, dann würde es die MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X sein. Im Vergleich mit der aktuell verbauten GTX 770 mit 4Gb GDDR5 VRAM sind die 8Gb GDDR6 VRAM mehr als eine Verdopplung, ebenso ist der Sprung von 1046MHz auf 1730Mhz Base-Clock immens. Davon erhoffe ich mir, dass mein Kurzer nicht nur Fortnite auf mehr als 60FPS spielen kann (bei Max Details, nicht wie bisher auf "matschig"), sondern auch GTA V in diese Regionen vordringen kann. Zuversichtlich bin ich vor allem, wenn ich mir die Benchmarks von Raff ansehe und mit Battlefield 5, Rage 2, Wolfenstein und Hitman 2 vergleiche. Da komme ich schon nicht mehr aus dem grinsen heraus, stelle ich mir vor die Graka im Rechner zu haben und auf "High" bzw. "Max"-Presets zu spielen. Das Ganze noch in Full HD, als Vergleichswert.
Dabei soll sie laut AMD ja "[die Radeon RX 5700 (XT) (...)] selbst unter widrigen Umständen funktionieren", was in Anspielung auf die Notabschaltung des bisherigen Systems im Sommer traumhaft klingt. Die 3,6 Sone in Volllast lt. PCGH-Test sollten dank der guten Dämmung des Silent Base 801 nicht allzu sehr ins Gewicht fallen und sind sicherlich kein Vergleich zur aktuellen Geräuschkulisse. 

*SSD*

Die 1 TB (resp. 960GB) SSD von Crucial, die BX500, stellen eine sinnvolle Erweiterung zum aktuellen Haupt-Datenträger, der verbauten HDD, dar und soll sie auf lange Sicht ablösen, sodass nur noch schnelle Datenträger verbaut sind. Das steht allerdings ganz hinten an, da ich mich bisher nicht beklagen kann was die Geschwindigkeit angeht. Auch wenn die Tests zeigen, dass eine SSD als Datenträger für Spiele und Anwendungen ungleich schneller sein sollen, vor allem im Start. Solange nicht mehr "im Matsch" gespielt wird sollen die Ladezeiten hinten anstehen. 

*Netzteil und Monitor*

Zieht man die Datenblätter zu Rate kann man eine Leistungsaufnahme von unter 450W errechnen (320W für CPU und Grafikkarte), hinzu kommt sicher noch etwas Leistungsaufnahme von Datenträgern, Spielraum zum Übertakten der Grafikkarte und etwas Peripherie. Alles in allem schätze(!) ich, dass das Netzteil derzeit noch ausreichend ist, auf lange Sicht allerdings ausgetauscht werden soll. Zuversichtlich stimmt mich wiederum, dass der PCGH-PC mit ähnlicher Hardware auch nur ein 400 Watt Netzteil verbaut hat. Somit sollte ich safe sein.
Der Monitor hingegen hat seine beste Zeit mit seinen 1920x1080 Pixeln und der Diagonale von 21,5'' lange hinter sich und soll gegen ein WQHD-Modell ausgetauscht werden. Da bin ich aber tatsächlich noch nicht weit genug in der Überlegung, da es sich ohne ein neues System nicht lohnt in diese Richtung auszutauschen - die Voraussetzungen sind einfach nicht gegeben. Alternativ steht hier noch ein LG Electronics 24" der keine wirklich sinnvolle Alternative darstellt.


*Abschließende Bemerkungen*

Erneut vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion, vielen Dank an die Partner für das Verfügbar machen der Komponenten, vielen Dank für das Lesen der unzähligen Bewerbungen an die PCGH-Redaktion und viel Erfolg an alle die sich beworben haben. 

Edit I: Aktuell ist schon der Alpenföhn "Brocken" verbaut, nicht mehr der Alpenföhn "Sella" der ursprünglich im System war. Dennoch Abstürze im Sommer.
Edit II: Rechtschreibfehler berichtigt, Bilder hinzugefügt.
Edit III: Weitere Fehler beseitigt.
Edit IV: Formulierungsüberarbeitung und noch weiter über das Netzteil nachgedacht.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich versuch auch mal mein Glück.


Mein aktuelles Setup:

GPU: ASUS Strix Radeon R9 285 2GB
CPU: Intel i5 4690K @ 4,2GHz
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 16GB DDR3-1600
Mobo: ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Killer
SSD: Crucial MX100 256GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 Black
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis


Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)



Der RTX 2080 Super würde ich sehr gern die VRAM-Taktsporen geben und ne größere SSD wäre auch mal was Feines.

Als CPU würde ich mir den Ryzen 5 2600 kaufen (es sein denn es gäbe zeitnah ein super Abverkaufsangebot für den Ryzen 7 2700(X)).


MfG Juli


----------



## Marco_W (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey zusammen,

erstmal zu meinem PC bevor ich die Komponenten sage die ich gerne bekommen würde. 
Mein Rechner besteht aus einem I5 6600K und einer 2080 ti(die Karte war ein Geschenk). Ich glaube alle werden verstehen warum ich die folgenden Artikel gewählt habe: 

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 30 Punkte von 55 (25 Punkte übrig)

Meine CPU ist zu langsam für die 2080 ti, obwohl ich den echt stark übertaktet habe. 
Mit einem Ryzen 7 kann ich die GPU endlich mal richtig zum arbeiten kriegen. 
Die SSD weil immer noch eine sehr langsame Verbindung habe und daher immer alles auf meinen Festplatten speichere. 

Jetzt noch ein Bild von meinem PC( ich weiß nicht ob das funktioniert)

Ja mein Pc ist Wassergekühlt besitzt zudem noch 32GB RAM, eine 250 GB Samsung SSD und eine 2 TB HDD (die leider sehr laut ist und daher von der gewählten SSD ersetzt werden soll)


----------



## smokebutt (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Jon Borno PCGH Team,

Ich war zufällig auf der Gamescom 2018 und dem ROG Event 2019, probierte einige Shooter, und hatte einfach wieder Blut geleckt.
Nach knapp zwölfjähriger Abstinenz vom Zocken, habe ich dann meinen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt. 

Der Bau meines Rechners bereitete mir so viel Spaß, und feierte einfach jede Kleinigkeit die ich verpasst hatte. 
Wie sauber man mittlerweile Kabel verlegen kann! Modulares Netzteil? Wow... RGB? Nee, brauch ich nicht... Och sieht doch nicht so schlecht aus.
Ups jetzt leuchtet ja alles ... Wahnsinn wie schnell die SSD ist.. Wahnsinn wie noch schneller die M.2 ist..Uff 165 HZ...

Aktuell spiele ich Battlefield 5, wenn es die Zeit zulässt versuche ich zusätzlich die letzten Jahre nachzuholen.
Erfreulicherweise haben noch einige Teammates überlebt mit denen ich meine noch anhaltende Begeisterung teilen kann.
Sehr zum Leidwesen meiner Frau , die mir vor zwei Tagen mein Netzwerkkabel mit der Schere durchtrennte, aber mit reichlich Blumen und Pralinen besänftigt werden konnte. 

Von dem Upgrade erhoffe ich mir weiteren Bastelspaß und Motivation die aktuelle Euphorie aufrecht zu erhalten.

Meine aktuelles Setup:

CPU: AMD 2700X (bei X570 Upgrade liebäugle ich mit dem 3800x)
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
Board: ROG STRIX X470-F Gaming
RAM: 2xDDR4 8GB Crucial Ballistx Sport LT 2666 (laufen auf 3000)
Grafikkarte: Powercolor Red Devil Vega 64 (Standard Bios, leicht undervoltet)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 650W
SSD: Corsair Force Series MP510 480GB M.2 & diverse SATA SSD
Gehäuse: Coolermaster NR-600 
Eingabegeräte: Museumsreife Logitech G15 & MX518
Monitor: ASUS VG278QR

Mein Wunsch:

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Rhino (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Auswahl:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

"Aufrüsten" würde ich zudem noch um einen 1440p 144Hz FreeSync Monitor. Um welchen genau, darüber mache ich mir dann im Glücksfall Gedanken 


Mein gegenwärtiges System:
CPU: Intel i7-4770k
Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E
RAM: 2x4GB DDR3-1600 Crucial Ballistix Sport + 1x8GB DDR3-1600 Corsair Vengeance LP
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 8GB
SSD: Crucial M500 240GB + MX500 1TB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 480W
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R4
Gehäuselüfter: 3xFractal Siltent R2 140mm + 1xThermalright TY-147
Monitor: HP w2408h




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unten rechts im Gehäuse sieht man meinen verzweifelten Versuch, die olle Seagate zum Schweigen zu bringen. Die HDD dabei auf ein Stück 0,5cm dickes Gummi zu legen brachte hinsichtlich der Vibrationen noch das beste Ergebnis, dem nervenden Laufgeräusch konnte ich aber nie entgegenwirken. Wenn ich meinen PC also pimpen darf und das Dark Base Pro 900 keine Wunder bei der Vibrations- und Geräuschunterdrückung vollbringt, dann wäre das die Komponente, die der Schere zum Opfer fallen würde. Mit der MX500 2TB ohnehin ein verschmerzbarer "Verlust"


----------



## HKV (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team, 

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auf die Aktion Pimp My PC 2019!

*

Warum ich? 
*
Ich habe kurioserweise erst seit letztem Jahr eine glühende Leidenschaft für Hardware-Komponenten entwickelt. Ich bin also auch erst seit kurzem Konsument der PCGH und bewerbe mich hiermit zum ersten Mal. Kurioserweise deshalb, da ich seit dem Jahre 2005 eigene PCs besitze (Zwar nur zwei bisher aber hey) und regelmäßig Zeit in den verschiedensten PC Games verbringe. Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich bis ungefähr letztes Jahr keine Ahnung hatte wie PCs abseits vom Einschaltknopf eigentlich funktionieren. Für mich war das was da in diesen unscheinbaren grauen und schwarzen Gehäusen vor sich ging, pure luftgekühlte Magie. Stein des Anstoßes war schließlich der Lüfter meines FX6300, der lautstark um Austausch bettelte. Ich war gezwungen für Ersatz zu Sorgen, da ich mir keinen neuen Komplett-PC leisten konnte und wollte. 
Mein Entschluss fiel schlussendlich auf den be quiet! Pure Rock Slim als Ersatz. Und tatsächlich gestaltete sich der Einbau einfacher als gedacht. So langsam fing ich an zu begreifen was da vor sich geht. Aber das befriedigte mich nicht. Mein PC war trotzdem alt. Sehr alt. Was dann folgte waren Monate intensiver Recherche und akribischen Sparens, was zu meinem jetzigen - von mir vollständig in Eigenregie! - zusammengebauten PC führte.

*

Mein Sommerprojekt 2019 
*
Die Auswahl an Komponenten schien für einen Neuling wie mich nahezu endlos zu sein. Doch ich hatte einen Plan und eine Vorstellung und vor allem hatte ich ein Budget. Und wer in 2019 ein Budget hat, der greift zu AMD's Ryzen. Und von da stellte sich mein System quasi von selbst zusammen. Daher liest sich die Zusammenstellung meines aktuellen PCs wie folgt:

_Prozessor_: AMD RYZEN 5 2600X
_Prozessorkühler_: AMD WRAITH SPIRE
_Arbeitsspeicher_: CORSAIR VENGEANCE LPX 2x 8 GiB DDR4-3000 CL15
_Mainboard_: MSI B450 GAMING PLUS 
_Festplatte_: WD BLUE 500 GB SSD
_Netzteil_: BE QUIET! PURE POWER 11 600W CM
_Gehäuse_: BE QUIET! PURE BASE 600

Dem aufmerksamen Leser dürfte natürlich nicht engangen sein, dass in meiner Aufzählung eine wichtige Komponente fehlt. Die Grafikkarte. Ich nutze immernoch eine MSI GeForce GTX 960 4GB. Ich nutze sie um damit Spiele wie PUBG, Warframe oder Forza Horizon 4 zu spielen. Und für meinen 60 Hz Monitor ist das auch vollkommen ausreichend. Ein Upgrade auf eine RX 570/580 oder GTX 1060 oder 1660 hat sich meiner Meinung daher nicht gelohnt. Das einzig sinnvolle Upgrade ist meiner Meinung nach das auf einen 144 Hz Monitor. Und für konstante 144 FPS in PUBG bedarf es eines kostspieligen Upgrades. An diese Zielvorgabe richten sich auch meine Pimp my PC Wunschkomponenten.

*

Pimp My PC 2019: Wunschkomponenten 
*

_RAM_: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)

Im Nachhinein betrachtet würde ich sagen dass der Einbau von Arbeitsspeicher mit 3000MHz in Verbindung mit dem Ryzen 5 2600X ein kleiner, aber feiner Fehler war. Das Angebot war einfach zu verlockend, aber für möglichst hohe FPS wäre Arbeitsspeicher mit höherem Speichertakt sinnvoller gewesen! Ein Vergleich von Benchmarks wäre definitiv interessant, um dies zu bestätigen!

_SSD_: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
_CPU-Kühler_: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)

_Nvidia-Grafikkarte_: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Die für mich bedeutendste Wunsch-Komponente, die sich im Moment fernab meiner Möglichkeiten befindet. Mit der RTX 2070 SUPER von MSI sollten selbst in PUBG konstante 144 FPS  kein Problem sein. 

Gesamt: 38 Punkte von 55 (17 Punkte übrig)

Am Ende sind sogar noch 17 Punkte übrig. 17 Punkte die ich nicht ausreizen möchte, da ich mit dem Rest meiner Komponenten außerordentlich glücklich bin. Abgesehen vom Monitor natürlich. Im Moment habe ich da den AOC Gaming-Monitor C24G1 Curved 24" ins Auge gefasst. Dieser dürfte die Leistung der MSI RTX 2070 SUPER VENTUS OC entsprechend ansprechend übertragen.

*

Feedback 
*
Einfach eine coole Aktion der PCGH und der Aktionspartner! Wünsche allen viel Glück und den Gewinnern frohes Bauen & Schrauben (Welches ich auf jeden Fall liebend gern selbst übernehmen würde!)


----------



## Krolgosh (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus liebes PCGH-Team,

um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, feine Aktion. Das hab ich zwar letztes Jahr auch schon gesagt, aber kann man nicht oft genug widerholen. 
Letztes Jahr hat mir etwas das Glück gefehlt, vlt ist Fortuna ja diesmal mit mir. 

Warum ich mich Bewerbe hat eigentlich total selbstlose Gründe.  Es geht nicht um meinen Rechenknecht, sondern um den meiner Frau. Ihr PC bekommt eigentlich seit jeher nur Komponenten die in meinem PC ausgedient haben. Wird also sehr Stiefmütterlich behandelt. Aber nun erstmal zur bestehenden Hardware, und dann werde ich noch ein paar Worte dazu verlieren.



> *Aktuelles System:
> 
> **-CPU:* Intel i7 3770k
> *-CPU Kühler:* be quiet! Dark Rock 2
> ...



 Wie man unschwer erkennen kann ist der Unterbau nicht mehr State of the Art. Was im Prinzip nicht viel ausmachen würde, allerdings kommt der gute bei einigen Anwendungen doch sehr an seine Grenzen. Ebenso müsste ich über kurz oder lang Hand anlegen, da seit neuestem der Lüfter verhältnismäßig laut ist. Der gute wird auch um einiges wärmer als er das noch vor einiger Zeit war. (WLP evtl. eingetrocknet) Kurz gesagt, man merkt ihm sein Alter an.



> *Pimp my PC 2019 - PCGH Komponenten:
> 
> **-RAM: *Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)​*-Netzteil:* Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)​*-CPU-Kühler:* Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)​*-Gehäuse:* Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)​*-AMD-Mainboard:* MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)​*-Nvidia-Grafikkarte: *MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte) ​
> Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)



*Die Komponenten in näherer Betrachtung:

*RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200
Neuer, schneller Ram ist für den geplanten 3600X quasi Pflicht. Ich habe kurzzeitig überlegt auf 32GB zu gehen, da gerade bei Bildbearbeitung mehr RAM durchaus nützlich sein kann, allerdings macht sie das ganze doch eher nur Hobbymäßig und kam bisher mit 16GB sehr gut aus.

​Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt
Das Netzteil wird das alte Dark Power Pro P8 - 1000W beerben, das absolut überdimensioniert ist, und aus meinen  SLI Zeiten stammt. Außerdem kann ich mir sicher sein dass das neue BQ mit den Anforderungen der neuen GPU Generationen umgehen kann. 

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4
Ein sehr guter CPU Kühler der den Dark Rock 2 in die verdiente Rente schicken wird. Ich erwarte mir hier auch wieder sehr gute Kühlleistungen und einen treuen Begleiter über die nächsten Jahre hinweg. 

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange
Das bisherige Fractal Define S ist zwar ein sehr gutes Gehäuse, wurde aber durch meinen Vorbesitz etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Es wurde für eine Custom WK eingesetzt und dementsprechend etwas optimiert, was nun so für den Einsatz unter Luft nicht mehr nötig wäre. Außerdem find ich die Netzteilabdeckung im Silent Base wirklich gut, da kann man die Kabel sehr schön darin aufräumen und allem einen schönen sauberen Look geben. Alles in allem ein schönes und gutes Gehäuse. 
Meine Frau wird sich über das schicke neue Gehäuse freuen, und die Hardware ist darin gut untergebracht. 

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi
Der neue 3600X braucht natürlich die richtige Plattform um sich wohl zu fühlen.  Die BIOS Probleme sind hoffentlich langsam auch passé. Somit sollte das Board der perfekte Partner für den neuen Ryzen sein. Es hat alles (Achtung Wortspiel!) an Board was man benötigt. Übertakten haben ich mit dem Ryzen nicht vor, aber vlt etwas UV. 

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC
Die RTX 2070 wird ein mehr als guter Ersatz für die Palit 1060 sein. Damit sollten dann  auch FPS Probleme unter Witcher 3 der Vergangenheit angehören. Die 2 GB mehr VRam machen das ganze Zukunftssicherer. Momentan ist der Einsatz auch nur 1080p, mit ner Neuanschaffung des Monitors dann aber irgendwann in Zukunft 1440p. Auch für den Einsatzzweck ist die Karte potent genug. ​ 
*Komponenten Aufrüsten:*
AMD Ryzen 5 3600X
Damit das ganze nun funktioniert fehlt nur noch die CPU. Wie erwähnt wird es ein AMD Ryzen 5 3600X. Ich finde einfach super was AMD die letzten Jahre mit den Ryzen auf die Beine gestellt hat. In Sachen P/L führt für mich kein Weg an dieser CPU vorbei. Ist genau das richtige für die Anwendungen meiner Frau. Natürlich gibt es schnellere Gaming CPUs, was aber bei diesem System nicht im Fokus steht. ​

Zusammenfassend würde das neue System so aussehen: 
(*Vorhande Hardware *| *PCGH - Pimp my PC 2019 Hardware* | *Neu anzuschaffende Hardware*)

*SSD*: Crucial MX500 - 500GB
*HDD: *Seagate 1TB (Datengrab)
*Lüfter: *NB-BlackSilentPro
* RAM: *Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200
*Netzteil:* Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt
*CPU-Kühler:* Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4
*Gehäuse:* Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange
*AMD-Mainboard:* MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte: *MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC
*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 5 3600X

Zum Schluss möchte ich mich noch einmal für diese tolle Aktion bedanken die Ihr hier jedes Jahr auf die Beine stellt!
Ich hoffe ich konnte euch mit dieser Bewerbung überzeugen und gehöre zu den Glücklichen die ausgewählt werden. Eines kann ich jetzt schon sagen, meine Frau würde sich tierisch darüber freuen. Naja.. wer nicht? 

Gruß, Krolgosh


----------



## mjt01 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey liebes PCGH-Team,
gleich mal vorab: 
Super, dass es dieses Forum gibt, das seit Jahren für mich Anlaufstelle bei Problemen ist. Und damit auch einen großen Dank an alle Helfer, die anderen bei Problemen geholfen haben, sodass ich noch nie eine Thread öffnen musste, weil alles schon mal verständlich (!) erklärt wurde (weshalb ich jahrelang nur stiller Mitleser war).


So, jetzt kommen wir zu meinem Dilemma:
Ich besitze aktuell folgenden PC: 

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400 (mit Intel Boxed Kühler)

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3

RAM: 2x 2 GB DDR2-666er CL5 von Hynix, 1x 2 GB DDR2-666er CL5 von Samsung, 1x 2 GB DDR2-555er CL5 von Hynix
Insgesamt also: 8 GB DDR2 (alle auf 666 MHz CL5)

Grafikkarte: Asus 750 TI OC

SSD: SanDisk SSD Plus 128 GB

Netzteil: FSP Group 400W 

sowie ein DVD Brenner (per IDE angebunden) und ein Acer TFT


Dieser PC reichte mir für alle meine Spiele (ETS2, LS13, Cattle and Crops, Train Fever, Minecraft, Half Life, ...)  bisher super aus, zumal ich seit 3 Jahren hauptsächlich an meinem Laptop (Acer Aspire E5-571G-52T3) arbeite und spiele. Verbaut sind da ein i5-5200U, eine Geforce 840M und inzwischen 8 GB DR3-1600. Daher lief der Rechner die letzte Zeit hauptsächlich als MC-Server unter Debian.


"Wenn´s ausreicht, ist doch alles super, oder?"
Jein. Ich bin jemand, der gerne mit der Hardware um den Sockel LGA775 baut, weil diese Technik sowie deren Spiele mich meine ganze Kindheit und Jugend begleitet haben und ich an den aktuellen Spielen nicht allzu viel Gefallen finde. Noch dazu macht mir das Overclocking dieser Hardware sehr viel Spaß, da man damals noch so viele Wege gehen konnte/musste (FSB übertakten, RAM-Teiler, BSEL-Mod beim Q6600, ...). Noch dazu kriegt man viele Ersatzteile zu günstigen Preisen und den auf dem Bild zu sehenden Casemod würde ich nicht mit aktueller Hardware durchfühern 

Allerdings hat mich jetzt ein anderes Virus komplett gepackt: Virtual Reality.

Ich schaue mir die Entwicklung jetzt seit gut 2 Jahren an und war schon immer mal versucht, das ganze zu mir nach Hause zu holen, was allerdings mit meiner bisherigen Hardware nicht so ganz zufriedenstellend wäre. Doch am Wochenende hat´s mich auf der MAG-Con in Erfurt endgültig erwischt. Wir haben in einem Hologate gespielt, weshalb das alles wieder hoch kam und ich mich endgültig entschlossen habe, ein VR-Setup aufzubauen.
Der anschließende Test mit der HTC Vive eines Kumpels hat allerdings gezeigt: Es geht, es läuft, allerdings nicht wirklich gut. Und genau da ist der Punkt:
Die Hardware meines Systems ist nahezu auf das Maximum ausgereizt, das die Plattform hergibt. Demzufolge müsste die nächste Stufe ein komplettes Update des  Setup´s sein. Und genau deshalb würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mich mit folgenden Komponenten unterstützen könntet:


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkt übrig)

Auf das Board würde dann noch ein Ryzen 3600 kommen. Und ich würde, wie wahrscheinlich die meisten hier, das ganze gerne selbst zusammenbauen.


Ich habe die Komponenten so gewählt, da sie wie mein bisheriger PC eine solide, sehr leistungsfähige Basis bilden, die in Zukunft noch weiter aufgerüstet werden kann. Auch die Stromsparmodi der neuen Ryzen sind für mich extrem interessant, da dieser Rechner auch als Server fungieren soll. Und über die Leistung müssen wir wahrscheinlich gar nicht erst sprechen, die ist extrem.

So, das wäre alles, danke an alle, die bis hier hin gelesen haben.
Abschließend möchte ich noch allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück bei dieser unglaublich tollen Aktion seitens PCGH wünschen. 

Viele Grüße
mjt01

P.S.: Wer hat auch alles Bock auf eine neue Folge PCGH in Gefahr?


----------



## Nazrim (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,

zuallererst vielen Dank für diese Aktion und die Möglichkeit die sich uns Nutzern dadurch bietet .

*Mein aktuelles System*

MB: MSI X99A SLI Plus Intel X99 So.2011-3 Quad Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
CPU: Intel Core i7 6800K 6x 3.40GHz
RAM: 32GB (4x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400 DIMM CL16-16-16 Quad Kit
GPU: MSI GTX 1080 Armor
SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo (Systemplatte)
SSD: 128GB Samsung 830 Evo
HDD: Samsung HD103UJ
HDD: Samsung HD103SI
PSU: 550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 80+ Gold
Gehäuse: Fractal r5

*Meine Wunschkonfiguration*

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

*Zusätzliche Upgrades*

Sollte ich zu den Gewinnern zählen, würde ich mir direkt ein stärkeres Netzteil besorgen, mit dem ich die Komponenten auch vernünftig versorgen würde.
Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen würde es aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach wieder ein be quiet! werden. In jedem Fall eins mit Kabelmanagement, das ist einfach Gold wert. Vielleicht das Dark Power Pro 850W.

*Anwendungsfall*

Auf der einen Seite bin ich leidenschaftlicher Spieler nahezu aller Genres. Ob neu oder alt spielt kaum eine Rolle, solange mich das Spiel überzeugt. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass mich gute RPGs mit am längsten fesseln, aber auch Shooter, Actiongames oder Rennspiele schrecken mich nicht ab.
Auf der anderen Seite bin ich ein Maker und Tinkerer. Das heißt ich entwickle in kleinen und großen Projekten Gadgets, welche ich dann in entsprechenden Communities zur Verfügung stelle.
Dabei setzte ich häufig auf Open Source Lizenzen. Das betrifft sowohl meinen Entwicklungsprozess als auch die anschließende Veröffentlichung der Projekte.

Bei meinem aktuellen Projekt entwickle ich einen 3D Scanner auf Basis von Smartphonekameras. Während der Tests meines ersten Prototypens habe ich leider einige Sachen feststellen müssen:

32GB RAM ist für die Berechnung von großen Photogrammetrie Datensätzen definitiv zu wenig.
Es entstehen lächerlich große Datenmengen während diesen Berechnungen. Für einen Datensatz mit ca. 1000 Bildern können schonmal 200GB an Berechnungsdaten anfallen.
Ein wichtiger Aspekt, um die Berechnungszeiten in "zumutbaren" Dimensionen zu halten ist, möglichst viele Berechnungen auf der GPU durchzuführen. Leider ist man im Open Source bereich da aktuell auf NVIDA Karten beschränkt (weil CUDA vorausgesetzt wird).

Verwendungszweck

 Den RAM würde ich zusätzlich zu meinen vorhandenen 32GB verbauen, was super passen würde, da mein Mainboard 8 RAM-Bänke hat.
 Die Festplatte könnte ich wunderbar zur Ablage von 3D Scans verwenden.
 Die Grafikkarte würde meine alte 1080 ersetzten und die Berechnungen beschleunigen (alleine schon wegen Compute Capability 7.5).

*Innenraum meines Systems*

Abschließend noch das Bild meines PC Innenraums:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da der zuvor genannte 3D Scanner ja auch irgendwie entfernt zum beschriebenen System gehört hier ein Bild des Prototyps:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zusätzlich noch das Ergebnis von einem der ersten Tests mit kleinen Datensätzen. Links Photo und rechts die Rekonstruktion.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thekryz (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rÃ¼stet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Aufrüst-Team,

vielen Dank erst einmal, dass ihr euch unserer alten Möhren annehmt, um diese auf Vordermann zu bringen!


***AKTUELLES SYSTEM***

Nun lasst mich ein paar Worte zu meinem aktuellen Setup verlieren:
Vor vielen Jahren wollte ich nicht nur einen Rechner, sondern ich wollte ihn auch im bildhübschen Gehäuse Prodigy von BitFenix. Caseking hat damals ein Bundle rausgehauen, bei dem ich zugegriffen habe:
King Mod Prodigy OC Bundle ASUS Z77, Intel 3570K +26%,…
Ergänzt werden musste es um eine Grafikkarte - momentan läuft darin eine 770 Twinfrozr von MSI - aus dem Jahre 2013. 

Mainboard:  ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe, Intel Z77 Mainboard - Sockel 1155 
CPU:  Intel Core i5-3570K 3,4 GHz (Ivy Bridge) Sockel 1155 @ 4,3 GHz
CPU-Kühler:  Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems CPU-Kühler
CPU-Lüfter:  Prolimatech Blue Vortex Blue Wings - 120mm
RAM:  GeIL Black Dragon Series DDR3-1600, CL11 - 8GB Kit 
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB
Netzteil:  Be Quiet! Straight Power E9 CM modular Netzteil - 580 Watt
Grafikkarte: MSI N770 Twinfrozr 2GD5/OC, 2GB DDR5
Gehäuse: BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Gehäuse - schwarz
Gehäuselüfter hinten: Prolimatech Blue Vortex Blue Wings - 140mm
Gehäuselüfter vorne:  BitFenix Spectre PRO 230mm Lüfter blaue LED - schwarz 
Display: Toshiba 42XV635D (42" Fernseher)
Soundanlage: Pioneer VSX-916
Boxen: Teufel Concept E Magnum 5.1


***DIE GRENZEN DES GUTEN GAMING***

Während sich die CPU gut gehalten hat (auch wenn sie sicherlich nicht mehr dem aktuellen Stand der Technik entspricht), gibt es vor allem zwei Komponenten, die mir zu schaffen machen:
 * Die mittlerweile deutlich veraltete Grafikkarte (GTX 770)
 * und die verhältnismäßig kleine SSD (256GB), auf der sich nur wenige Steam-Spiele gleichzeitig installieren lassen (im Verhältnis zur sicher nicht nur in meinem Fall maßlos überfüllten Steam-Bibliothek...). 
 * Außerdem bin ich mit meiner Belüftung nicht ganz zufrieden: Sie ist etwas laut und die Lüfter oben kollidieren bisweilen mit dem Gitter des Prodigy-Gehäuses.

Meine Wahl ist deshalb relativ straightforward.


***DIE KOMPONENTEN DER TRÄUME***

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


***UND WOZU DIE NEUE POWER?***

Nun, was will der Junge mit so einem Hammer Setup? Ist er ein Shooter-Fan? Liebt er grandiose Grafiken mit Raytracing? Will er Bitcoin minen oder mithilfe von CUDA künstliche Intelligenzen trainieren?
Naja, Shooter gelegentlich und Raytracing ist auch ganz hübsch - aber ich habe ein besonderes Faible für japanische Rollenspiele . Und davon liegen seit 2013 einige brach. Mein Studium kam mir damals in die Quere (2013 ging es los), ist jeodch bald abgeschlossen *. Und dann soll es endlich losgehen mit dem Aufholen der Spiele, die ich verpasst habe - und das in der schönstmöglichen Grafik, um eine möglichst intensive Immersion zu erreichen! Wovon ich spreche? Von der Final Fantasy XIII-Reihe . Seit alle Teile für PC verfügbar sind und sich die Auflösung anpassen lässt, brennt in mir der Wunsch, das Ganze in 4K und am Besten noch mit Downsampling zu spielen - mit maximalen fps! Wenn dann mein immer noch sehr schönes Prodigy-Gehäuse im Wohnzimmer stehen bleiben kann wäre das eine leistungsstarke Pracht im kleinen Format!


***WAS DARÜBER HINAUS NOCH FEHLT***

Was ich mir dafür ebenfalls anschaffen möchte, aber weder ins Punkte-Budget passen würde, noch in eurem Angebot enthalten gewesen wäre: Ein großer 4K-Fernseher muss her! Außerdem eine Philips Hue Play HDMI Sync Box inklusive der passenden Lampen, um den ganzen Raum mit ins Spiel einzubeziehen! Das Ganze natürlich nicht nur für mich - auch meine Freundin * und meine Tochter  möchte ich damit begeistern!


***JA, ICH WILL...!***

Aber mir ist natürlich bewusst, dass ich nicht der einzige mit einem Anliegen bin  Wie ihr euch auch entscheidet: Das ist eine klasse Aktion, bei der jeder etwas mitnimmt, mindestens etwas Wissen und einen Traum. Und sollte meiner dann noch in Erfüllung gehen, dann macht ihr mich zu einem der glücklichsten PCGH-Leser der Welt!

Cheers!
Chris


----------



## Buddhafliege (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi PCGH-Team,

da es scheinbar Zeit wird aufzurüsten (Prozessor begrenzt und Ghost Recon Breakpoint hat mir das zu verstehen gegeben ) wollte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen. Also nicht nur Ghost Recon Breakpoint hat mich überzeugt, auch andere Spiele laufen nicht unbedingt über 100 FPS. (selbst mit reduzierten Grafikeinstellungen) Aber da bin ich mit Sicherheit nicht der einzige mit solchem "Leiden".
Meine gewählten Komponenten wären:
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Prozessor (vmtl. i5 9600K oder i7 9700K) werde ich mit passendem Arbeitsspeicher (G.Skill Trident Z 16GB DDR4-3200) zukaufen um dem ganzen Leben ein zu hauchen.Die alte Hardware Plus den Saftspender von euch wird meine Tochter als kleinen Gaming-PC/Konsole erhalten, in Zeiten wo alle auf Umweltschutz fokussiert sind also ein schönes Zeichen von Recycling .

Wo wir schon bei der alten Hardware sind:

CPU:                            Intel Core i7 4770K (4,2 GHZ)
Mainboard:               MSI Z87M Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher:    Kingston Hyper X Fury 16GB DDR3-1866
GPU:                            EVGA GTX 1080 FTW2
Netzteil:                     EVGA SuperNova G3 550W
Festplatten:             3 SSDs  (1x 120GB Kingston SSDNow, 500GB Samsung 840 EVO, 500GB Sandisc Ultra 3D)
Gehäuse:                   Be Queit Dark Base 700
Kühlung:                    Custom Wasserkühlung (Watercool Heatkiller IV, Alphacool DDC an einer PowerAdjust 3, 2 x 280mm Radiatoren mit BeQuiet Shadow Wings 2, Watercool Heatkiller IV GTX 1080/1070 FTW, EK XRes 250)
Beleuchtung:           Aquacomputer Farbwerk 360
Monitor:                    Asus PG279QEin Bildchen des Innenraums:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich und meine Tochter echt freuen wenn ihr uns auswählen würdet.

An alle Anderen, viel Glück.


----------



## Innos91 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
da der Großteil meiner Hardware mittlerweile älter als 5 Jahre ist, kommt der Rechner doch in dem einen oder anderen Spiel deutlich an seine Grenzen.
Daher währe es super, wenn ihr mir hier etwas aushelfen könntet.
Aber genug der schönen Worte hier mein aktuelles System:

CPU: i5 3570K @ 4,4Ghz
Mainboard: ASUS MAXIMUS V FORMULA 
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR3-1600 
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX980SC
Netzteil: Cougar GX800 (Lüfter wurde auf einen Silentwing gewechselt)
SSD1: Samsung 830 256GB
SSD2: Samsung 860 EVO 500GB
HDD: WD Black 640GB
Gehäuse: Lian Li A70FB
Das Gesamte System ist Wassergekühlt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daher meine Auswahl die zwar nie das highend erreicht aber trotzdem für mich die beste Wahl darstellt, da alle wichtigen komponenten ein Upgrade erhalten.
Der benötigte Ryzen wird natürlich noch nachbestellt

Meine gewählte Hardware:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)
Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Tag und auch allen anderen Teilnehmern viel erfolg.


----------



## habicht68 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

Ich habe folgende Komponenten ausgewählt:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Würde gerne grafikaufwendigere Spiele wie Red Dead Redemption 2 spielen,
weshalb die aktuelle GTX 260 mit 896MB eher als Platzhalter dient.
Gerne würde ich die Komponenten selber verbauen,
aber sollte ich den PC verschicken müssen wäre dies auch kein Problem.

In meinem aktuellen PC sind folgende Komponenten verbaut:

GTX 260 Palit Sonic 896MB
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
2x2 GB DDR2 RAM
Bequit Pure Power 530W
Fractal Design Focus G RED
1TB Western Digital Blue 2,5 Zoll 5400rpm
Gigabyte Mainboard







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Feier das PCGH - Team mega,
da man auch der Redaktion bei der Entwicklung zugesehen 
hat ist PCGH sowas wie ein Teil meines Lebens geworden. Ihr habt mir bei der Entscheidung geholfen,
meinen ersten PC selber zusammenzubauen, weshalb ich gerne mal wieder im Kiosk die neueste Ausgabe 
mitnehme. Das experimentelle und die Produktreviews sind dabei sehr gut ausgewogen und man lernt immer wieder was dazu,
in diesem Sinne macht weiter so!


----------



## droidizer (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,

Ich würde mich sehr über ein neues System freuen. Vor 1,5 Jahren ist mir mitten im Mining-Boom meine Radeon 390 abgeraucht, deswegen hab ich mir damals eine 570 gekauft. Die ist aber kaum besser als die 390, deswegen könnte ich so langsam mal was besseres gebrauchen 

Mein aktuelles System:
Intel Xeon E3-1231V3
Sapphire Radeon 570 Pulse 8GB
G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 16GB
MSI Z97M Gaming
Fractal Design Define Mini
be quiet! Straight Power 500W CM
Intel 600p SSD 512GB M.2
WD 600GB Festplatte
256 GB Crucial MX100
120 GB Samsung SSD
4TB Seagate Barracuda
Alpenföhn Brocken Eco

Die Upgrades:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Den Einbau übernehme ich selber. Zusätzlich würde ich noch einen Ryzen 3700X oder 3600X kaufen.

Viele Grüße,
droidizer


----------



## Chrissske (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

Ich würde diese Gelegenheit wirklich gerne nutzen um mein System anzupassen, Dazu erzähle ich kurz welche Teile verbaut sind und wieso.

Ich wollte endlich mal einen PC haben um nicht immer nur Konsole spielen zu müssen, nach kurzer Suche nach Fertig-PC Systemen entschied ich mich dann, mich an den Selbstbau zu wagen, da ich mit mir nicht vereinbaren konnte "zu viel für zu wenig zu bezahlen".
Daraufhin folgten etliche Wochen der Recherche und des Lernens. 
Leider war das Budget knapp, also musste ich sparen wo ich kann. Aber das tat ich dann auch ohne große Kompromisse. Ich habe mir also mein System bestellt und selber zusammengebaut gebaut, dabei alles beachtet was mir You tube und unter anderem PCGH beigebracht hat und dann stand er da, mein eigener Rechner!
Und er lief sehr gut. Ich war begeistert:

Gehäuse : Raijintek Arcadia
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2400G 
RAM: 8 GB HyperX Predator 3000 mhz
Grafik: Vega 11 
PSU: Be quiet! Straight Power 11 500W
MB: AS Rock B450 m-hdv
3x Be quiet! Pure Wings 2
CPU Kühler: Be quiet!  pure Rock
120GB Samsung SSD
1TB HDD 

Das ganze hat auch wirklich super Funktioniert, aber so wie das bei Budget-Systemen so ist, irgendwann möchte man immer mehr. So war es allerdings auch geplant, daher habe ich gewartet bis ich ein gutes Angebot für eine stärkere GPU bekomme.
Im Sommer war es dann soweit, Ich erwarb eine AMD Vega 64 Red Devil, dessen Leistung mich umwarf. Es war wirklich super und alles war schneller als vorher, langsam machte sich das Gefühl der Zufriedenheit breit.
Bis zu einem schicksalhaften Tag....... Ich verglich meine Benchmarks mit anderen Vega 64 Systemen und was da raus gekommen ist, hat mir gezeigt, das ich noch ein paar große schritte zu einem super System entfernt bin. ich entschloss mich dazu nach besseren Komponenten zu suchen. Daher versuche ich jetzt hier mein Glück (ich verbessere natürlich auch so, dann dauert es nur noch ein bisschen länger ).

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 55 (11 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe mir das ganze so ausgesucht um da wo ich kann auszubauen.

Mehr RAM, für bessere Performance (Ausserdem würde die RGB Beleuchtung super geil passen, da ich ein absoluter RGB Fan bin).
Die SSD um endlich von der langsamen HDD weg zu kommen. 
Ein größeres Netzteil um meine starke Vega 64 auch nach Aufrüstung noch mit genug Strom zu versorgen.
Einen besseren CPU-Kühler um die zukünftige CPU (aus der 3000er Generation) kühl zu halten.
Die Lüfter um mein Sytem wirklich "Be Quiet!" zu machen.
Das Gehäuse um durch die Optik ein ansprechenderes und passenderes Bild zu meinem selbst gebauten Schreibtisch und der coolen RGB Beleuchtung zu kreieren.
Und das Mainboard um alle Komponenten perfekt in Szene zu setzen und die Performance meiner Komponenten weitergeben zu können. Außerdem würde ich mir für den Test noch eine 3000er CPU zulegen (R5 3600/R7 3700), um auch optimale Ergebnisse erzielen zu können.

So möchte ich mir die Chance ergreifen um durch Pimp my PC, mein System zu upgraden, natürlich im Selbstbau.

Vielen Dank für jeden der bis hier gelesen hat 
Konnte den Text echt fühlen XD


----------



## FlexRX (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo pcgh Team,

mein aktueller PC ist circa 12 Jahre alt, ist ein Fertig-PC von HP gewesen. 
Aktuelle Hardware: 
- CPU: Intel Core i5 650 
- RAM: Ddr3 1x4GB 
- GPU: Geforce GT 420 2GB 
- MB: MSI AJ oder so etwas 
Netzteil: kein plan
HDD: Samsung 500g 3x
Also wie man sieht ist ein altes Teil, damit kann man nicht zocken sondern nur Filme anschauen und das nervt mega  
Folgende Hardware würde ich dazu kaufen wenn ich gewinne:
Ryzen 5 3600x und paar Lüfter und 2 ssds
Hab es leider nicht Geschäft ein Bild vom PC mit dem Handy einzufügen, kann ich falls in gewinne per mail machen 
Ja danke für Gewinnspiel und viel Glück Leute 

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Turnaround_Turtle (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus, 

ich bin durch den Artikel in der PCGH-11/2019 auf die Aufrüstaktion aufmerksam geworden und würde mich hiermit gerne bewerben.
Erst einmal finde ich die Idee dahinter echt klasse.
Weil hier der glückliche Gewinner genau das bekommt, was er gerade braucht 

Warum will ich meinen PC aufrüsten?

 Momentan benutze ich lediglich ein Notebook mit einer GTX 950M und einen PC mit einer GT 730.
 Der PC mit der GT 730 wurde als Office PC gekauft, hat aber mit der nachgerüsteten GT 730 auch als Spiele-PC funktioniert 
 Dann wurde der aber irgendwann zu langsam und seit dem hab ich das Notebook mit der GTX 950M welche zwar Titel wie CS:GO, Minecraft, Garry`s Mod auf Full-HD mit 60hz
 darstellen kann aber eben auch nicht mehr :X
 Deswegen muss jetzt ein richtiger Gaming PC her!



Mein PC/Notebook:

PC:

   I3-2250
   8 GB DDR3
   1 TB HDD
   NVIDIA GeForce Gt 730
   und ein Chinaböller Netzteil xD

Notebook:

  I5-7200U
  GTX 950M
  16GB DDR4


Wie bin ich überhaupt auf die Idee gekommen, aufzurüsten?

 Zum Glück gibt es Abhilfe und wenn ich mal in die Welt der hochauflösenden Spiele eintauchen wil,  es gibt da nämlich noch den PC von meinen großen Bruder (mit dem er sich hier auch angemeldet hat)
Allerdings wohnt der 70 km entfernt weswegen ich nicht mal am Abend ne schöne Runde Skyrim etc. spielen kann, sondern dafür schonmal 1 3/4 h Fahrt einplanen muss :/


Würde ich den PC selber zusammenbauen?

 Klar, ich habe schon viele PCs für Freunde konfiguriert und zusammengebaut und habe mittlerweile auch mehrere CPU-Exekutionen hinter mir 
 Und dabei hat sich gezeigt, dass ich das Zusammenschrauben von PCs einfach liebe und deswegen will ich mich bei meinen PC an eine Custom-Wasserkühlung wagen

PC von meinen Bruder
  I5-9600K w/ NZXT Kraken X62
  MSI Z370 Gaming M5
  16 GB DDR4 G.Skill TridentZ RGB @3200mhz
  GIGABYTE 1080ti Gaming OC Edition
  500GB M.2 SSD
  bequiet! 600 Watt Netzteil.

Woher nehme ich Inspirationen und Tipps  für meine Konfiguration? 

 Seit ich mit dem Zusammenbau von PCs angefangenhabe, lese ich auch regelmäßig die PCGH und verfolge Profis wie der8auer auf Youtbe und hatte
 auch die Ehre ihn am Caseking-Stand der Gamescom 2019 persönlich zu treffen.


Deswegen hier mein Traum-PC Plan:

 O11-Dynamic Xl (Weiß)

  Ich war schon Fan vom normalen O11-Dynamic und das XL ist für mich mit seiner Modularität und Größe das beste Case auf dem Markt.

 Prozessor: i9-9900K Direct-Die

 Das Gaming Monster schlechthin alle 8 Kerne können stabil auf 5.000mhz laufen und seit ich vom Köpfen vom CPUs erfahren hatte
 und jetzt schon 6 (i7-8700K,i7-7700K...)  Opfer hinter mir habe, will ich den Direct-Die versuchen.

Mainboard:  MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC

 Ich habe schon viele MSi-Boards verbaut und das Pro Carbon sieht einfach nur spitze aus und verfügt über alles was ich benötige 

Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair RGB Vengeance RGB: 2x8 GB DDR4 @3200mhz (weiß)

 Der Corsair Vengeance RGB in Weiß passt super in mein weißes Farbschema und ist mit einer Kitgröße von 16 GB komplett ausreichend.

Grafikkarte: 2080 Super Gaming X Trio 

  Als ich das erste Mal ARK: Survival Evolved bei meinen Bruder gespielt habe, war es wie ein Quantensprung:
  Diese hochauflösenden Texturen, die realistischen Schatten und erst das wunderschöne Abendrot über der Insel :0
  Seitdem wünsche ich mir schon immer eine Grafikkarte, die solche Spiele wie ARK, Cyberpunk, Shadow of the Tomb Raider etc. schafft
  Und das Custom Modell von MSI bleibt dabei auch sehr kühl, obwohl ich sie eh auf einen Wasserblock umbauen werde 

Netzteil: Seasonic Titanium 750 Watt voll-modular
 Ich setze hierbei ganz bewusst nicht auf bequiet!,  da sich die Titanium-Zertifzierung auf längere Zeit für mich lohnt und ein vollmodulares Kabelmanagement ebenfalls angenehmer ist.

Speicher: Crucial P1 500GB

Ich kann noch gar nicht erwarten wenn MEIN Rechner dann auch nur ein paar Sekunden zum Booten braucht...

 und alles @wakü


Deswegen hätte ich gerne:
 NVIDIA Geforce MSI 2080 Super Gaming X Trio

 Crucial P1 500GG

  und wegen dem einen Punkt den bequiet! Pure Rock, weil ein Kumpel gerade
  Probleme mit dem Intel-Stock Kühler hat 

Ich wünsch allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und einen schönen Herbstanfang.

Lg 
Carl


----------



## smacz (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin 

Wow, das kommt ja wie gerufen.

Jetziges System- oder genannt Ausgangslage:



ASrock Z170 4
6700K @ 2.2 GHZ
Kühlung: UEFI 95° Damage protection
32 GB G.Skill 2800
KFA2 1080 TI
Creative ZxR
BeQuiet 550W Platin

ASUS Blu börner
SSD 60GB Windows
SSD (defekt) 240GB ehemals für Spiele
HDD 250GB 120 MB/s (downloads)
HDD 3TB green 5.400 rpm (jetzt für alles ausser Windooph)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: Attachments werden nicht angezeigt- direkter link
https://www.qpic.ws/images/2019/10/20/HVD2b.jpg
https://www.qpic.ws/images/2019/10/20/HVrrD.jpg

Das Case ist ein Corsair 600T. 
Inzwischen waren da etliche Plattformen und Kühllösungen drin
seit ich mit dem Core2Duo E6400 von AMD auf Intel gewechselt bin. 
Allmählich sieht man es dem Teil wohl auch ein wenig an. 

Meine kleine Story: über 2000€ Schaden beim letzten upgrade. Und es ist dennoch keines geworden.
Vergangenes Jahr habe ich mit 'nem Freund zusammen unsere Rechner geupgraded.
Sein PC ist ein echtes Leckerli und Hingucker geworden- bei mir ist es aber gründlich schief gegangen.
Ein 8600k im AsRock Z370 mit SLI 1070 im Custom Loop ist es geworden. Sah mega geil aus, die Temps ein Traum und die Benchmarks der Hammer.
Dann Andromeda savegame gestartet (Weltraumszene). Krass hohe fps in 1080p. Auf 720p gestellt- mal sehen was geht. Nach 5 Sekunden Bzzzzt. 
Im ganzen Haus Licht aus und das Netzteil verströmte seinen schuldbewusst würzigen Duft. 
Netzteil gegen ein neues Bequiet getauscht, nichts geht. Karten raus und mit igpu versucht. Aha, geht. MB ist also ok. 
Beide Karten in seinem alten RIG einzeln gestestet, eine zeigte blau/gelben Unsinn, die andere garnichts. 
Seine 1080 die wir von Kleinanzeigen privat geholt hatten (damals 480€) dann bei mir getestet- Bzzzt. Aber die Hauptsicherung blieb diesmal drin. 
Netzteil gemessen- ist ok. Seine schöne 1080? Jap. Die war jetzt ebenfalls Müll.
Ich hab meine 1080TI angeboten die ich für die SLI 1070 verkaufen wollte, aber er hat das strikt verweigert. Ein echter Freund eben. "Dann hast du ja garnichts mehr". 
Da ich ihm seinen neuen Rechner geschenkt hatte, war er dann mit einer Alternative mehr als einverstanden. 
Auf seinem "alten" hat er FarCry 5 mit 12 fps und 1,5 Sek. delay halb durchgespielt!! Jaaa... 
Haben am Folgetag, wieder bei Kleinanzeigen, zum fairen Preis eine 980TI Kingpin bekommen. Er ist superglücklich mit dem neuen RIG im Define R5. 

Mir blieb nicht anderes als das alte System wieder einzubauen. Nach dem Schaden ist mein Hardware Hobby ziemlich gekippt. 
Aber nicht allein des abgebrannten Geldes wegen. Seit ich lange vorher um die enorme Bedeutung eines qualitativen Netzteils weiß, 
ist es so etwas wie eine Religion geworden darauf penibel zu Achten. Ich hab vor langer Zeit sogar hier im Forum einen Thread dazu gestartet, 
um Schaden für Nutzer und damit die Belastung der Umwelt zu reduzieren. Und dann passiert genau das mir selbst im größt- denkbarem Ausmaß. 
Darauf komme ich bis heute nicht klar. Was war denn das für ein China Böller? Guess what. Ein 280€ Enermax 80+Platin 820W. 
Falls ich jemals wieder ein PSU in erwägung ziehe, das nicht von BeQuiet ist, erschießt mich bitte.

Nach fast 20 Jahren Dienst hat jetzt die EHEIM HPPS+ entgültig die Hufe gestreckt. Tapferes Pümpchen. Hat bestimmt den Bodensee 3 mal umgewälzt.
Das 6700k System hab ich dann nur noch grob wieder rein geschmissen, Hauptsache geht an. Ich bekomme schon Nackenhaare wenn ich den HDMI Stecker von der Graka ins Board stecken muss um in BIOS zu kommen. (Haha AsRock Boards... ich weiß)

Naja, hier passt gut der Beziehungssatus: "Es ist kompliziert"

In meinem Umfeld kommen sie ja zu mir zum PC Basteln. Also wem kann ich meinen PC geben dem ich vertraue?
Oh, PCGH hat ein Video geteilt. Pimp 2019.... 
WTF!? 
Bingo 



Das würde mir an Teilen sehr helfen:

Ich hab den 8600k fertig prepariert noch hier rumliegen, mit bisher 90 Min laufzeit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein 3x140er Radiator (top) liegt auch rum. Ein 2x140 (front )auch.
Die Pumpe/AGB Kombi mit Anschlüssen liegt auch schon rum. XSPC X4 Photon 170


Das liegt zufällig bei euch in der Redaktion rum:

*RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM 140 mm (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
PCGH Aufkleber oder Tasse (16 Punkte)

Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)*



Die Neuteile für mich im Einzelnen:

DarkBase
Das 900 sieht schick aus, kann ich mich gut mit anfreunden. Für mich selbst gekauft hätte ich klar das Define R6. 
Lüfter beim 900 zu sehr blockiert und haben allgemein wenig Arbeitsraum. GamersNexus hat's bestätigt. Tip an BeQuiet- Kamineffekt googeln. 
Das Rev.3 dann mit magnetischem Wechselgitter. Kämpfende Lüfter sind weder silent noch können sie den Job tun. Aber total schick ist es auf jeden.

RAM:
Ich hab schon 32 und mehr als 16 brauch kein Mensch. Star Citizen: Hold my Kasten Bier!!

SSD:
Ich sag nur Games crashen weil sie keine Autosaves mehr auf C: anlegen können. Mit XP waren 60 als Systemplatte genug.
Das 240GB SSD ist leider Schrott. Gelegentlich kommen PC freezes.

Lüfter:
Silentwings auf dem 420er Radiator macht Sinn. Der hier rumliegt hat Billigdinger drauf.

Board:
Hmm. MSI und Gigabyte habe ich nie gekauft. Die Art und mit welchem Ausmaß nutzlose Informationen als Innovationen und Qualitätssiegel suggeriert werden spricht mich nicht an. Gute Gelegenheit selber Auge an Masse zu halten. Vielleicht ist die Technik besser als das Marketing. Mein bisheriger Favorit tendiert mittlerweile auch zu mehr Kitsch, mehr Preis. Ich bin neugierig. Wegen mir könnt ihr bei der Montage aber allen Plastikmüll von den Kühlern abreißen. Ich bevorzuge nackte Kühlkörper. Oldschool. 


Ich möchte den Rechner dann bitte einschicken.
Das alte Case hätt ich zwar gern zurück, Board und CPU würde ich der Redaktion spenden. 
Die Soundkarte ist mir das wichtigste Teil. Wenn der ein Haar gekrümmt wird winkt eine neue Folge PCGH in Gafahr 

Na gut, das wärs dann. Ich hätte mich kürzer fassen können, aber auch deutlich länger. Btw, sucht ihr einen Redakteur? Ist ja eh eine Bewerbung.
Viel Glück den fünf anderen


----------



## Keltoc (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein Rechner:
------------------
Prozessor: i7-3770K
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
Arbeitsspeicher: 32 GB DDR 3 / 1333Mhz (4x 8 GB)
Festplatte(n): 2x OCZ-Vertex2 128 GB 3,5", 1x Samsung SSD 840 EVO 750 GB 2,5"
Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX 1060 mit 6 GB
Sound: Teufel Concept C (Boxen mit integrierter Soundkarte)
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 650 W
Gehäuse: SilverStone RV02-E
Monitore: 2x BenQ GL2450HM (1920x1080)
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Pro


Meine Auswahl:
-------------------
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusatzeinkäufe:
------------------- 
AMD Ryzen 7 3800X

Wird natürlich in Eigenregie verbaut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Daten meines Rechners:
----------------------------

Prozessor   Ryzen7 2700X@ H2O
Mainboard   MSI B350i Pro AC
Arbeitsspeicher   8GB DDR4 HyperX
Festplatte   1x Samsung 850 EVO 250GB
Grafikkarte   GTX 970@ H2O
Netzteil    Seasonic Platinum 660W 
Gehäuse   Define Nano S
Betriebssystem    Windows 10

Ausgewählte Hardware:
----------------------------


RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum diese Hardware: 
Ram: 8GB ist für einen Gaming und Arbeits-PC etwas wenig. Besonders da sehr viel mit 4K Viedodateien gearbeitet wird und Premiere Pro doch viel Ram schluckt
SSD: Meine HDD ist vor kurzem gestorben, 1TB SSD wären ein guter Ersatz.
CPU-Kühler: Der PC soll auf Luftkühlung umgestellt werden und da benötigt man einen Ehrwürdigen ersatz für eine Coustem-WaKü
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: Die RTX 2080 wurde ausgewählt da die 970 bei einem 4K-Monitor beim Zocken komplett überfordert ist bei guten einstellung und mit der 2080 ist erstmal Ruhe die nächsten Jahre.

Bild folgt


----------



## Luiooo (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Umbau: Von Gaming- zu Anwendungsperformance*

Mein derzeitiger PC wurde im Jahre 2012 zusammengestellt. Der Fokus lag damals ganz klar auf der Gaming-Performance. Außerdem war die
Preisleistung wichtig. Der Core i5-3570K mit seinen vier Kernen zeigte in Spielen eine ähnliche Performance wie die i7-Pendants mit Hyperthreading.
Damit war er damals für mich die perfekte Wahl. Um wirklich alles aus der CPU zu quetschen, wurde diese mit der Rasierklinge geköpft und die
Wärmeleitpaste unter dem Heatspreader durch Flüssigmetall ersetzt. Durch die deutlich niedrigeren Temperaturen (ca. 15°C weniger) war eine höhere
Übertaktung möglich.

Mit der Zeit veränderte sich jedoch das Einsatzgebiet meines PCs: Weg vom reinen Spiele-Rechner und hin zum semi-professionellen Arbeitstier. Ich
schaffte mir (endlich) eine Vollformat-Spiegelreflexkamera an und hatte mit der Fotografie ein neues Hobby gewonnen. Dies blieb nicht ohne Folgen:
Stapelverarbeitungen von RAW-Fotos in Photoshop Lightroom und/oder Video-Rendering in Vegas offenbaren die Schwächen des Core i5 mit seinem
Z77-Unterbau.

Das einzige zwischenzeitliche Hardware-Upgrade stellte der Wechsel der Grafikkarte von einer GeForce GTX 970 auf eine 1660 dar. Dies reicht noch
heute für ein schnelles Ründchen Counter-Strike: Global Offensive, wenngleich nicht mehr für aktuelle Spitzentitel im Ultra-Preset.

*Damit sind die Ziele des Umbaus klar definiert:
*

Die Anwendungsperformance soll signifikant gesteigert werden
Weitere Maßgabe: Das System soll mit einer flüsterleisen Luftkühlung realisiert werden

*RAM:* Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
*SSD:* Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (140 mm) (2 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard:* MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*AMD Ryzen 9 3900X *

Ganz klar: Neue Architektur, mehr Kerne, mehr Performance. Der neue Ryzen 9 3900X bietet viel Leistung zum fairen Preis. Diese CPU ist ein
Alleskönner: In Spielen quasi auf dem Niveau eines 9900K von Intel, in Anwendungen aber rund 25 Prozent schneller. Das alles bei einem geringeren
Stromverbrauch. Und das Beste: Der Prozessor ist mittlerweile sogar lieferbar! Für mich gibt es aktuell keinen plausiblen Grund, sich für eine Intel-CPU
zu entscheiden. Bei der Wahl des größten Mainboards (MSI MEG X570 Ace) kann es für mich keinen anderen Prozessor geben. Der Ryzen 9 3950X lässt
noch auf sich warten.

Ein Vergleich zwischen meinem alten i5 und dem R9 erübrigt sich eigentlich: 12 zu 4 Kerne. 24 zu 4 Threads. Es ist ein ungleiches Duell. Ich denke ich
kann aber mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass ich versucht habe alles aus der CPU zu holen - zumindest luftgekühlt. Und ja, ich habe ziemlich geschwitzt,
als ich die CPU im Schraubstock eingespannt habe, und mit Rasierklinge und Hammer versucht habe den Heatspreader zu lösen. Das Risiko hat sich aber
gelohnt: Rund 15 Grad weniger und 300 MHz mehr Takt auf allen vier Kernen.

_Kostenpunkt: 529,00 €_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4*

Übertaktung ist wirklich keine Paradedisziplin der Zen2-Prozessoren. Entsprechend wäre eine Wasserkühlung überdimensioniert und würde keinen
größeren Mehrwert bieten. Daher fällt die Wahl auf den Dark Rock Pro 4 von be quiet!. Wie auch schon der Thermalright True Spirit 140 weiß der
„DRP4“ mit Laufruhe und guter Kühlleistung zu überzeugen. Er wäre bei einer neuen Zusammenstellung ohnehin mein Mittel der Wahl gewesen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*MSI MEG X570 Ace*

Ein neuer Hauptprozessor bedeutet (meist) auch einen Wechsel der Plattform: Von Z77 (Intel) wird auf X570 (AMD) geupgraded. Allein die neuere
Plattform bietet mit DDR4, PCIe 4.0 oder den m.2-Schnittstell(en) mit PCIe-Anbindung einige Vorteile. Dass das MEG X570 Ace darüber hinaus dem
Z77X-D3H überlegen ist, wird beim Blick weiterer Features offensichtlich: USB-C 3.1, Bluetooth, WLAN, ALC1220… ein wahres Schwergewicht. 

Ein wichtiges Kriterium für die Wahl des Mainboards ist der semi-passive (leise) Kühler des Chipsatzes. So kann man das Ziel des flüsterleisen Betriebes
erreichen. Damit ist eine der größten Schwächen der X570-Boards, die aktive Chipsatzkühlung, keine wirkliches Problem mehr. Hier, wie auch bei
Grafikkarten, versteht es MSI gute und vor allem leise Kühllösungen zu konzipieren. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1660 Gaming OC*

Die bisher einzige Erweiterung meiner Konfiguration von 2012: Die Grafikkarte. Ich habe mir diese Karte gebraucht gekauft, um damit meine
ASUS Strix GTX 970 OC zu ersetzen. Zwar bietet die GTX 1660 nur ca. 10 Prozent Mehrleistung. Ihr größter Vorteil gegenüber der GTX 970 war aber
der Video-RAM - wir erinnern uns an den GTX 970-RAM Skandal. Die Karte ist sicherlich kein Schlachtschiff, reicht aber für ihr aktuelles und zukünftiges
Einsatzgebiet. Außerdem arbeitet sie ausgesprochen leise.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200*

Bedingt durch die neue Plattform werden neue DDR4-Module benötigt. Diese haben gegenüber DDR3 den Vorteil höherer Taktung bei gleichzeitig
niedriger Spannung. Da das Ziel eine möglichst hohe Anwendungsleistung ist, werden auch keine Kompromisse eingegangen: 32 GB bieten genug
Reserven – auch für größte Anwendungen.

Interessant wird die Frage sein, ob die Module Potential für Overclocking bieten. Ryzen 3000 profitiert sehr von einem hohen RAM-Takt. Der Sweetspot
liegt bei ungefähr ~3600 MHz, um den Infinity Fabric Controller auf 1800 MHz betreiben zu können.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Crucial MX500 2 TB*

Eine kleine SSD ist zwar besser als keine – aber in Zeiten, in denen Anwendungen und Spiele sich immer mehr Platz gönnen, sind 256 GB nicht mehr
zeitgemäß. Eine durchschnittliche Windows 10 Installation verschlingt bereits ~30 GB. Anwendungen von Adobe (Photoshop, InDesign etc.),
Microsoft Office & Co. verschlingen weiteren Platz. Und auch Spiele wie GTA V kennen beim Speicherplatz keine Limits (~85 GB). Der enorme Vorteil der
Crucial MX500 sind ihre 2 Terabyte an Kapazität. 

Leider hat sie aber auch einen großen Nachteil: Die SATA-Schnittstelle. Diese ist bei der Datentransferleistung ein unnötig limitierender Faktor
(SATA 3, max. 6 Gb/s). Eine P1 von Crucial mit einer PCIe 3.0-Anbindung wäre hier klar im Vorteil. Trotz alledem bewerte ich das größere Volumen
wichtiger als die nominell schnellere Transferleistung. Eine P1 mit 1 TB hätte mir diese Entscheidung deutlich schwerer gemacht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Toshiba DT01ACA 2TB*

Die Toshiba-Festplatte DT01ACA mit 2 Terabyte Volumen wird ihren Dienst im „gepimpten“ PC wieder aufnehmen. Sie diente bisher als Datengrab und
wird diese Aufgabe auch weiter fortführen. In den Tests der PCGH wurde diese Reihe für schnell als auch leise befunden. Allerdings sind auch zwei
Terabyte schnell voll: Fotos im RAW-Format (Digitalfotografie), Videos, Musik. Daher könnte in naher Zukunft noch eine weitere DT01ACA mit mehr
Speicherplatz folgen. Derzeit wird vieles noch auf externe Festplatten ausgelagert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Black rev. 2*

Das CM Storm Sniper Gehäuse stammt noch aus einer Ära (Markteinführung 2009), in der es möglichst darum ging ein futuristisches Design zu liefern.
Leider waren hier Themen wie Kabelmanagement und Verarbeitungsqualität noch ein Fremdwort. Der Markt hat sich in dieser Hinsicht aber gewandelt.
Den größten Kontrast zu meinem jetzigen Gehäuse würde das Dark Base Pro 900 darstellen. Temperiertes Glas, modularer Aufbau, jede Menge Möglich-
keiten um Kabel zu verlegen und gleichzeitig zu verstecken. Das Gehäuse wirkt wie eine Machbarkeitsstudie.

Um ehrlich zu sein haben aber alle Gehäuse der "Pimp my PC"-Aktion ihren Charme und bieten jeweils Vor- und Nachteile. Ein Nachteil des Dark Base Pro:
Sein hohes Gewicht. In meiner LAN-Party-Zeit wäre dies eventuell schon ein Ausschlusskriterium gewesen. Aber heute bewegt sich mein Tower nicht mehr
wirklich von der Stelle.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*be quiet! **Silent Wings 3 140mm (3x) *_bereits im Gehäuse integriert_

Das derzeitige Gehäuse wurde mit Lüftern von Cooler Master geliefert. Ein großer Nachteil der verbauten 200mm-Lüfter: Ihre Lautstärke. Selbst auf der
niedrigsten Lüfterstufe sind diese klar hörbar. Und wer könnte da besser Abhilfe schaffen als eine Firma, deren Name Programm ist? Das Dark Base Pro
900 kommt mit drei integrierten Silent Wings 3 (140mm).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*be quiet! **Dark Power Pro 10 (550W)*

Es ist zwar nicht mehr das aktuelle Top-Modell von be quiet!, wird die Komponenten aber weiterhin zuverlässig mit Strom versorgen. Es sind marginale
Unterschiede zwischen der 10er- und der 11er-Serie. So wurde die Effizienz weiter verbessert (80 PLUS Platinum gegenüber Gold-Zertifizierung). In
Summe sind dies allerdings nur 2 Prozent Unterschied. Die Netto-Leistung (540W) sollte ausreichen, wenn man der Faustregel folgt: TDP (CPU: 105 +
GPU: 120) x2. Damit kann das Netzteil ohne Bedenken weiterhin genutzt werden. Wichtigster Punkt: Das Netzteil ist nicht zu hören, zu keiner Zeit.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da der Fokus bei „Pimp my PC 2019“ ganz klar auf der Anwendungs-Performance liegt, könnte man mit einer neuen GPU parallel die Spiele-Performance
signifikant steigern. Der Grundaufbau ist in dieser Hinsicht sehr zukunftssicher und bietet mit PCIe 4.0 sogar die Schnittstelle von morgen. Des Weiteren
sehe ich beim Speicher weiteren Optimierungsbedarf.

Folge Optionen sehe ich:


*Grafikkarte:* Da die Leistung in Spielen zuletzt nicht mehr im absoluten Vordergrund stand (man wird älter), reichte die GTX 1660 für Spiele mit
älteren Grafikengines. Als Beispiel kann hier CS:GO genannt werden. Optional hätte man aber die Möglichkeit relativ einfach diesen Makel
auszubügeln. Wer weiß: Vielleicht packt einen bei Cyberpunk 2077 doch noch einmal die Lust auf einen AAA-Spieletitel? Je nach Ausbaustufe
muss hierfür aber zusätzlich ein Upgrade des Netzteils in Erwägung gezogen werden
_Kostenpunkt: ab 500,00 € (Grafikkarte) + 170,00 € (Netzteil)

_
*m.2-SSD:* Eine m.2-SSD mit PCIe 4.0 könnte in Zukunft mehr als interessant werden. Durch die neue Schnittstelle sind hier grundsätzlich
Datenraten von über 5 GB/s möglich. Die SATA-Schnittstelle der Crucial MX500 ist hier ganz klar ein limitierender Faktor für die Datentransferraten,
aber nur bedingt für die Zugriffszeiten. Denkbar wäre auch eine PCIe 3.0-SSD, die ebenfalls einen deutlich höheren Durchsatz hat und mittlerweile
halbwegs erschwinglich ist. Auch hier sollten es meiner Ansicht nach zwei Terabyte Kapazität sein, um längere Zeit Ruhe zu haben
_Kostenpunkt: 300,00 - 450,00 €

_
*Festplatte:* Wie bereits angedeutet könnte die Kapazität der Festplatten zukünftig noch weiter steigen. Derzeit lagere ich noch viele Fotos und Daten 
auf externe Festplatten aus. Hier ist die Überlegung, ob eventuell sogar ein separates NAS-System sinnvoll wäre oder man den Speicher doch direkt im
Rechner verbaut hat
_Kostenpunkt: unter 100,00 €_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*be quiet! **Shadow Wings 2 140mm (3x)
*
Die alten Komponenten haben aber noch nicht ausgedient. Leider hat der Computer meiner Tante bereits vor ca. drei Jahren seinen Geist aufgegeben. Als
Ersatz dient aktuell ein iPad. Aber wenn wir ehrlich sind, kann das kein echter Ersatz sein. Denn: #PCMasterRace. Und da sie jeden Cent doppelt umdrehen
muss, werde ich ihr das System so herrichten, dass sie wieder ihre Adventures spielen und mit Word Briefe schreiben kann.

Außerdem ist sie tatsächlich am Video-Schnitt interessiert. Zugegeben: Für das Rendern ist der i5-3570K natürlich nicht der beste Prozessor. Aber er ist
gut genug, um in das Thema reinzukommen. Wir werden zwar noch ein Netzteil und ggf. eine weitere Festplatte auftreiben müssen, aber das sollte das
kleinere Problem darstellen. Vielleicht kann der alte PC noch als Spender dienen. Um den Rechner zu guter Letzt ein wenig ruhig zu stellen, sollen die
200mm-Lüfter von Cooler Master den Shadow Wings 2 von be quiet! (140mm) weichen. Somit sind auch die letzten zwei Punkte weise investiert.

Anbei noch aktuelle Anwendungs-Benchmarks, Screenshots (BIOS, CPU-Z, Windows) und Bilder des Systems. 
Wenig überraschend: Trotz Übertaktung auf 4,5 GHz auf allen Kernen (ab Werk: 3,8 GHz) geht dem i5-3570K in Anwendungen die Puste aus.

Edit: Ich habe sogar noch Bilder der Köpfung gefunden und angehängt


----------



## Esgal (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, seit langen wollte ich schon meinen PC aufrüsten aber ein schmaler Geldbeutel und das Warten auf ein passendes Schnäppchen haben mir bisher ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.
Tja und nun kommt ihr ins Spiel 
Ihr macht es mir aber leider echt nicht leicht.

Meine CPU sollte ersetzt werden, da ist einfach der Lack so langsam ab. Spätestens mit den neuen Konsolen und deren neuen Standards, an den sich der PC Markt wohl wieder orientieren wird, gehört er zum alten Eisen.

Meine GTX 1060 mit ihren mageren 6GB Vram und den Wunsch Anfang/Mitte 2020 auf einen 21:9 Monitor aufzurüsten braucht man erst gar nicht zu diskutieren… ^^

Denke bei meinem PC macht „Aus ALT mach NEU“ einfach Sinn 

ALT:
CPU: 			Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3 @3.4 GHz 
CPU-Kühler:		Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
Mainboard: 		ASRock Z97X Killer/3.1 
Arbeitsspeicher: 	Corsair VENGEANCE® Pro Series — 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 DRAM 2400MHz 
Grafikkarte: 		ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1060 AMP! Edition 6GB
SSD: 			Samsung 830 256gb
HDD: 			HGST Deskstar 7K4000 HDS724040ALE640 mit 4TB
Verbaute Lüfter: 	2x Pure Wings 2 140 mm (1000 rpm) & 1x Pure Wings 2 140 mm (1500 rpm)
Gehäuse: 		Be Quiet Silent Base 800
Netzteil: 		Be Quiet E6 400W 
Monitor: 		Dell U2414H

NEU:

Mainboard: 		MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge WiFi (10 Punkte)
Arbeitsspeicher:	Balistix Sport LT 2x 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte) 
Grafikkarte:		MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Punkte: 		       10+4+41=55  

Selber würde ich mir den 
AMD Ryzen 3600x  und ein Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt kaufen.
(Für andere Vorschläge bin ich offen)


----------



## DarthDamian (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

hier meine Bewerbung für das Gewinnspiel: Pimp My PC 2019!


Mein PC

Prozessor:		I7 4790
Mainboard:		Biostar H81MHV3 
Arbeitsspeicher:	DDR3 - 1600 MHz -16GB
Festplatte:		Crucial MX500 500GB SSD / 1TB HDD
Grafikkarte:		Palit RTX 2080 Game Rock Premium
Netzteil:		Seasonic Focus Gold 850 FX 
Gehäuse:		Sharkoon Vaya II (Angepasst) 


Das wunderschöne Gehäuse von Sharkoon habe ich individuell meinen Bedürfnissen angepasst. Dafür wurden mit einem Dremel die Halterungen für die Festplatten- und Laufwerkfächer rausgeflext um Platz für die Grafikkarte zu schaffen. In der Front wurde ebenfalls an den Laufwerkabdeckungen gebastelt und ein zweiter Frontlüfter eingebaut. Dieser PC war ein fertig PC mit einer GTX 970, LC Power 600W Netzteil und ohne SSD im Ursprung. 2 Lüfter kamen neu dazu sowie Win 10 vor kurzem.

Im Moment ist die CPU der Flaschenhals und mit DDR3 RAM ist man ja nicht unbedingt zeitgemäß unterwegs. Ich wünsche mir was zukunftssicheres mit etwas mehr Bums und schick soll es auch sein. 


Dafür benötige ich von euch:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 37 Punkte von 55 (18 Punkte übrig) 


Als Prozessor würde ich dann einen der neuen Ryzen 3000 Generation nehmen, ab Ryzen 3700x. Wenn Ihr es mir ermöglicht meinen Rechner zu reorganisieren, werde ich auch mein Kabelmanagement auf Vordermann bringen.
Feedback und Fotos vom neuen System packe ich dann selbstverständlich dazu.


Gruß und Dank

DarthDamian


----------



## Zadimdus (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion und PCGH Community!
Ich nehme an diesem Gewinnspiel teil, weil ich auf dem Weg versuche mein PC Setup zu verbessern. Ich habe letztes Jahr ein Pc geschenkt bekommen.Dieser wurde jedoch vor gut 7 Jahren zuletzt richtig benutzt. Dem entsprechend ist die Leistung des PCs auch nicht mehr die Beste:
Der PC ist recht langsam und braucht ein paar Minuten um hoch zufahren und bleibt oft für ein paar Minuten hängen.
Die Grafikkarte ist so schlecht, sodass selbst die Spiele nicht richtig laufen, die keine krassen Texturen haben. 
Ich zocke zwar an diesem Computer, jedoch macht dies nicht wirklich Spaß, wenn der PC die ganze Zeit abschmiert. 
Schöne grüße 
Zadimdus 

Mein momentanes Setup:
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 580
Mainboard: Asus P6X58D-E
CPU: Intel core i7 950
Lüfter-Set: Scythe SCMGD-1000 Mugen MAX CPU-Kühler
Lüfter: Termaltake Lüfter (vorinstalliert)
Netzteil: XFX Power PC PRO750W

Gewinnwunsch:
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)


----------



## Wake (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus PCGH,
nach Runde 1 und Runde 2 ist nun also Runde 3 am Start!

Ein paar Sachen haben sich seitdem an meinem System geändert: 
Die GPU wurde gegen ein dickeres Modell getauscht da die Performance der 1060 öfters doch ein wenig dürftig war, die 2070S stemmt da schon mehr.
Weiters wurde der drehende Rost beerdigt und wird nur mehr selten als Backup-Datengrab im abschaltbaren Wechselrahmen wiederbelebt, eine 4 TB 860 Evo musste dafür einspringen – nun ist aber endlich Ruhe im Gehäuse und booten geht auch wesentlich schneller.
Darüber hinaus wurden oben die alten 200mm-Lüfter (welche beide schon arge Lagergeräusche aufwiesen) entsorgt und auch der HDD-Käfig unten ausgebaut um dort für besseren Luftstrom zu sorgen.
Das 4x4 GB wurde ohne großartig Kosten zu verursachen gegen ein schnelleres 2x8 GB RAM-Kit ausgetauscht.

Da ich gerne wieder auf AMD umsteigen möchte (meine letzte permanente CPU von AMD war ein Athlon 64 X2 4800+), ist hier meine Bewerbung um an Pimp my PC 2019 teilzunehmen:

* Aktuelles System:*
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-3770K
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Ares 16GB DDR3-2400 CL11 (F3-2400C11D-16GAB) 
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER JS 8GB
Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
Festplatten: Samsung 850 Pro 1 TB SSD + Samsung 860 Evo 4 TB SSD (+ Western Digital Red WD60EFRX-68MYMN1 6TB HDD als Backup-Laufwerk)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W
Gehäuse: NZXT original Phantom white



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*PCGH PMPC 2019-Optionen:*
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Begründung*:
RAM: 32 GB sollten für die nächsten paar Jahre genug sein - mit 16 GB ist man derzeit sicher noch gut versorgt, aber neue Spiele gönnen sich ja gerne mal und die neue Konsolengeneration mit mehr RAM wird auch ihren Teil dazu beitragen dass die Speicherbelegung insgesamt steigen wird.
SSD: Mehr Flash-Speicher für den Steam-Gott!
CPU-Kühler: Leistungsmäßig auf ähnlichem wenn nicht besserem Niveau, dafür farblich wesentlich angenehmer im neuen Case dann.
Lüfter-Set: Damit die Ästhetik im neuen Gehäuse auch passt, müssen die beigen Noctuas weichen. Die 140er-Varianten sollten alle 3 zusammen im Deckel Platz finden.
Gehäuse: Am Gehäuse nagt schon der Zahn der Zeit, insofern soll eine durchdachtere Lösung als der NZXT-Stormtrooper her. Fenstergucken erlaubt, Schalldämmung serienmäßig, mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten (USB-C ahoi!), besseres Belüftungskonzept und zwei 5,25-Einschübe für Festplattenschiebereien sind auch vorhanden.
AMD-Mainboard: Als Basis für einen Plattformwechsel mit modernem I/O. Mit MSI hatte ich Mainboardseitig auch bisher wenig am Hut, lasse mich aber gerne überraschen. Angenehm zurückhaltend mit den RGB-Spielereien.


* Eigene Anschaffungen:*
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12C/24T oder gleich einen Ryzen 9 3950X 16C/32T (hoffe bis dahin auf bessere Verfügbarkeit, atm sinds ja Einhörner unter den Prozessoren  )
SSD: Eine M.2 als OS-Drive wäre dann auch eine Option, wobei die derzeitigen PCI-E 4-Angebote bis auf die sequentielle Performance etwas lauchig erscheinen. Also eher abwarten, was da von Samsung und anderen Konsorten so kommt.

Ich würde mich riesig über eine Teilnahme freuen!

Besten Gruß,
Wake


----------



## Tsch4rly (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Zusammen,

dieses Jahr möchte ich mich dann doch mal darum bewerben meinen PC gepimpt zu bekommen. 
Die Gründe dafür sind recht einfach. Ich möchte in nächster Zeit mein bestehendes System ohnehin Upgraden. Leider gibt es nicht 
all das, was ich urspünglich machen möchte. Also fange ich vielleicht erstmal mit meinem bestehenden System an:

Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K
Graka: Zotac GTX 1080 OEM
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws DDR3-1333 16GB
Netzteil: CoolerMaster SilentPro Gold 600W

Wie man sieht ist die Grafikkarte hier noch das neueste aller Einzelteile.  Vor knapp einem Jahr hab ich dann noch meinen PC Unterwasser gesetzt, sowohl die Grafikkarte als auch die CPU. 
Obwohl das Gehäuse wohl eher schlecht als recht dafür geeignet ist, hat es aber mit ein paar Blecharbeiten funktioniert. 

Bisher schwebt es mir vor, das System mit einem Ryzen 3700X aufzubauen. Hierfür würde ich mich dann auch für ein X570 Board entscheiden, vielleicht das GT8 von Biostar. Da hierbei dann auch das eine oder andere übrig bleiben würde, könnte ich aus den restlichen Teilen meiner Freundin eine Überraschungbasteln.

Und da eure Aktion nun prima zu meinem Vorhaben passt, habe ich mir gedacht, wenn ich schon Übertreibe könnte ich das auch 
richtig machen (außerdem wollte ich schon immer gerne mal einen Artikel schreiben ).

Hier kommen nun die Komponenten, welche ich aus eurem Gewinnspiel entführen möchte. 

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Da ich für ein System ja ohnehin eine Wasserkühlung habe, würde ich der neuen Grafikkarte natürlich auch noch einen Block spendieren.

Die Lüfter sind insofern nötig, als das ich auf meinen Radiatoren aus Platzgründen (360 & 240) jeweils einen Lüfter weniger als möglich habe. 

Hier würde dann auch ein neues Gehäuse ins Spiel kommen. Der RAM würde das gewählte Profil noch schön Auffüllen.

Wie Ihr seht könntet Ihr mir mit einem Gewinn tatsächlich das Leben (auch mit meiner Freundin) leichter machen. 


Die Montage würde ich dann selbst übernehmen oder ich komme einfach mit der U-Bahn nach Fürth. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und er kann natürlich auch leuchten wie ein Weihnachtsbaum.


----------



## wulfi33 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Einen schönen guten Abend und vielen Dank für die Chance auf tolle Gewinne.

Zu meiner aktuell verbauten Hardware:
AMD Ryzen 5 3600
MSI B450 Pro-Vdh V2
16 GB RAM von G.Skill Aegis 3000 MHz
RTX 2070 Super Palit Jetstream
SSD Intenso 128 GB
Seagate 1000 HDD
Kolink Netzteil 700W teilmodular
Enermax StarryFort SF30 Gehäuse
Enermax Liqmax 2 Cpu Kühler
Ezdiy Rgb RAM Kühler


Wunschhardware


RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 55 (10 Punkte übrig)



Ich wünsche allen viel Glück und  einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Aggregat (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Na, dann versuche auch ich mein Glück zu strapazieren.
Mein Aufrüstwunsch wäre folgender (Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)):

*RAM:* Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
*SSD:* Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
*Intel-Mainboard:* MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:* MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Zu dieser Aufrüst-Konfiguration kommt dann noch eine CPU in Eigenanschaffung. Momentane Auswahl: Intel Core i5-9600K. Zusammenbau mache ich dann wie immer selbst! 



Mein aktueller Spiele-PC ist so konfiguriert:

*RAM:* GeIL DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333(1500) Kit
*SSD/HDD:* Intel 330series 2,5" SSD 60 GB / Western Digital WD10EZEX Blue 1 TB
*Netzteil:* Enermax Liberty 500 W
*CPU-Kühler:* Thermalright HR-02 Macho
*Lüfter:* Noctua NF-S12A PWM / LEPA BOL.Quiet PWM Blue (beide 120 mm)
*Gehäuse:* Thermaltake Armor Jr. VC3000BNS
*Intel-Mainboard:* ASUS P8Z68-V LX
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:* ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Core Edition
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-2500K

Und hier ein paar Fotos der guten alten Maschine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da schau her: Netzteil ist noch oben verbaut! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kabelmanagement? Hey, so schlecht sieht es doch nicht aus, oder!? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links gucken (es geht zwar nicht darum, aber den Hinweis ist es wert ): Ich schwöre auf eine gute alte Cherry G81-3000 LNRDE (PS/2-Anschluß!) zum zocken!


----------



## Tobago (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

zunächst herzlichen Dank für die tolle Aktion und sehr gute Arbeit mit dem Heft und der Homepage! 

Mein aktueller PC ist steinalt und zugegebenermaßen von der Konkurenz (Gamestar PC von 2012):
Core i5-3570k
Mainboard Z77-DS3H
16 GB DDR3 1600 RAM
GeForce GTX 570
1TB SATA3-Festplatte.
Leider auf dem Foto zu sehen: in letzter Zeit habe ich die Innenraumpflege etwas vernachlässigt. Klassiker bzw. genügsame Titel wie Stellaris etc. laufen noch. Aktuelles/ visuell anspruchsvolles natürlich schon länger nicht mehr. Mit viel Glück ändert sich das jedoch ja vielleicht bald. 

Insgesamt kann ich nicht viel sinnvoll von dem alten Rechner übernehmen. Die HDD und das DVD-Laufwerk würde ich in die Zukunft retten. Darüber hinaus steht wohl eher ein Neubau an. Meine Wunschkonfiguration wäre:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Als Prozessor würde ich einen Ryzen 5 3600 oder 7 3700 erstehen und mit einem Dark/Shadow Rock Slim kühlen. Einen oder zwei weitere Gehäuselüfter würde ich auch noch dazu holen (Punkte hatte ich dafür nicht mehr übrig). Dann sollte der Gaming-Zukunft erstmal nichts im Wege stehen , außer evtl. irgendwann raytracing. 

Ich wünsche allen viel Glück!


----------



## utxian (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mahlzeit liebes PCGH-Team,

eine sehr gelungene Aktion von Euch Daumen hoch! Mein letzter "Gaming"-PC ist von 2014 circa, mit dem man aktuelle Spiele jedoch nicht recht daddeln kann . Jaja, das ut in meinem Nik kommt wirklich von "UnrealTournament" (einer der geilsten Spiel ever btw ), wofür dieser Rechner dann tatsächlich langt, jedoch zocke ich dieses Spiel nicht mehr ...

Hier mein aktuelles System:
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4590
Mainboard: ASRock B85M Pro4
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Kingston
Grafikkarte: AMD HD 6870
Kühler: Normaler Propeller
Festplatte: Samsung 840 120GB
Netzteil: Thermaltake 530 Watt
Gehäuse: Selbst zusammengeknüppeltes Rotz-Gehäuse; hauptsächlich Gaffatape. Musste damals schnell gehen 

Um diesen Zustand zu verbessern, habe ich mir folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:
PCGH PMPC 2019-Optionen:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die CPU muss ich dann noch anpassen, da Sie Sockel 1150 besitzt. Wegen der nicht mehr ausreichenden Leistung muss diese dann eh getauscht werden. 

Achso, so sieht das ganze dann aus 

Vielen Dank für die Aktion und es würde mich freuen dabei zu sein. Der Frau wird es nicht so gefallen, aber da muss man eben Kompensationen vereinbaren 

Grüße

utxian


----------



## Hang0n (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich werfe auch mal meinen Hut in den Ring.
Mein momentanes System habe ich 2016 zusammengebaut und besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Mainboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
CPU: Intel Core i7-6700k
RAM: 2x8Gb HyperX Fury DDR4-2400
Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
Grafik: 4GB Palit Geforce GTX 970
Festplatte: Seagate 1TB HDD (+2 ältere HDDs)
SSD: 250GB Samsung 850 Evo
NT: 630W be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent base 600 mit  3x Silent Wings 2
OS: Win 10 pro

Ich möchte unbedingt meine HDDs austauschen und meine Grafikkarte aktualisieren damit Battlefield vernüftig läuft.
Das Board würde ich noch mit einer aktuellen CPU wie einer Intel Core i7-9700K erweitern.

Daher meine Auswahl:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Allen Mitstreitern viel Glück!


----------



## Allcraft (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, ich bin recht neu hier und mache auch das erste Mal bei dieser Gewinnspielaktion mit.

Meine Komponenten:

Intel Core i5-8600K
MSI Z370 A-Pro
Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A
2x 8GiB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT Dual Rank DDR4-2666 DIMM CL16
ASRock Radeon RX 580 Gaming X OC 8GB
be quiet! Pure Power 10 500 Watt Non-Modular
Sandisk Plus 2,5" 240GB
Seagate Barracuda Compute 3,5" 1000GB
Seagate Barracuda Compute 3,5" 4000GB
Thermaltake Versa H23 MIDI Tower Gehäuse Schwarz


Meine Wunschkomponenten:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Dann möchte ich mal erläutern warum ich die Komponenten in dieser Kombination ausgewählt habe:
Ich möchte schon die ganze Zeit ein anderes Gehäuse,  aber hatte leider noch nicht genügend Geld gespart um mir ein richtiges kaufen zu können. Das Gute am Be Quiet Silent Base wäre, dass endlich mehr Platz für mehr Möglichkeiten vorhanden wäre so z.B. der Einbau eines größeren aber besseren CPU-Kühlers. So ist es momentan der Fall, dass der jetzige CPU-Kühler einen RAM-Slot bei mir nicht nutzbar macht, da der CPU-Kühler nicht über die entsprechende Platzaussparung verfügt. Dies wäre mit dem Dark Rock Pro 4 gelöst, der auch nur in das neue Gehäuse passen würde. Desweiteren würde mir das Kabelmanagement auch deutlich einfacher fallen, da mind. 25l mehr Kapazität hinzukommt. Das Gehäuse ist auch der Grund warum ich die Lüfter noch mit ausgewählt habe, denn ich besitze nur 120mm Lüfter, aber für das Be Quiet Silent Base sind mindestens Lüfter der Größe 140mm vonnöten.

Die Leistung meiner Grafikkarte ist nicht schlecht, aber dennoch ist noch mehr als genug Luft nach oben. Da sie der momentane Bottleneck in meinem System ist, möchte ich sie auf jeden Fall upgraden, sodass ich zukünftige Spiele immer noch mit +60FPS zocken kann bzw. auch beim Schneiden und Rendern von Videos auch einen Performance-Boost erleben darf.

Da die Grafikkarte stromhungrig ist und mein jetziges Netzteil schon nicht mehr ausreicht, habe ich noch das Be Quiet Straight Power 11 ausgewählt um auch für zukünftige Upgrades genügend Ressourcen zur Verfügung zu haben und alle Komponenten genügend Strom abbekommen.

Nun zu den Festplatten: Wie auch viele andere Menschen besitze ich eine SSD für das Betriebssystem und die HDDs nutze ich als Datengrab. Doch leider ist es momentan so, dass ich nicht alle Programme auf der SSD installieren kann, die eben von jener SSD profitieren würden, da mache von ihnen ziemlich speicherhungrig sind so z.B. alle Total War Spiele. Auch kann ich unfertige Videodateien, die viel Speicherplatz fressen nicht wirklich auf der SSD abspeichern, damit die Arbeit mit diesen effizienter ist. Bei all dem würde mir die 2TB große SSD Crucial MX500 Abhilfe schaffen. Ich würde das Betriebssystem auf der kleinen SSD installiert lassen und auf der großen alle Programme und Videodateien speichern.

Im großen und ganzen kann ich sagen, dass das ein großes Upgrade, aber auch ein großer Umbau werden würde. Den würde ich dann auch selbst vornehmen.


Wünsche jedem Glück beim Gewinnspiel und ich hoffe es kommen spannende Erfahrungsberichte für die Leser dabei heraus 


___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MJDBln79 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Geehrtes PCGH-Team!

Nach dem ich bereits vor über 10 Jahren meinen letzten Komplett-PC zusammengeschraubt habe und u. A. mit der Hilfe von PCGH schon seit geraumer Zeit Hardware-Komponenten recherchiere mit denen ich mein altgedientes System ersetzen kann ist das doch mal ein geeigneter Anlass der Community beizutreten und mein Glück zu versuchen.


Meine aktuelle Konfiguration setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:

Mainboard: *Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3*​CPU: *Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600* 2,40Ghz auf 3,20Ghz übertaktet​CPU-Kühler: *Scythe Shuriken*​RAM: *2GB OCZ Gold Series PC2-6400 DDR2-800Mhz* (Ich hatte mal 4GB, aber ein Modul hat kürzlich das Zeitliche gesegnet)​Grafikkarte: *1GB Sapphire Radeon HD 6870*​Festplatte: *Samsung HD502HJ 500GB*​Netzteil: *Corsair VS650* (die einzige Komponente etwas neuerer Natur die ich mal gebraucht erworben habe, aber sich als Fehlkauf erwiesen hat da sie von Zeit zu Zeit gruselige Störgeräusche von sich gibt)​Gehäuse: *NoName-Produkt*​Monitor: *Samsung SyncMaster P2450H*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe diese mir an's Herz gewachsenen und nicht tot zu kriegende Krücke immer bis an's Limit gedrückt und mit der genannten Konfiguration (bzw. als ich noch 4GB RAM hatte) sogar noch _Fallout 4_ und _GTA V_ gespielt, aber langsam ist dann doch das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht, zumal sich mit _Cyperpunk 2077_, _Red Dead Redemption 2_, _Baldur's Gate 3_, _System Shock 3_ und irgendwann vielleicht _GTA VI_ diverse Titel mehr oder weniger vor Veröffentlichung befinden, die definitiv auf meiner To-Do-Liste stehen.
Von "Aufrüsten" kann aber auf Grund der alten Hardware nicht die Rede sein, sondern eher von Komplett-Ersetzen.


Mein gewählter "Upgrade"-Pfad schaut so aus:

SSD: *Crucial BX500 960 GB* (5 Punkte)​Netzteil: *Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt* (7 Punkte)​AMD-Mainboard: *MSI MEG X570 Ace* (19 Punkte)​AMD-Grafikkarte: *MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X* (24 Punkte)​
Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


[highlight]Warum diese Komponenten?[/highlight]
- Mainboard: Wichtig ist es für mich ein möglichst zukunftstaugliches System zu schaffen an dem ich lange meine Freude habe. Deshalb hat das Mainboard für mich oberste Priorität, denn es muss mir so lange wie möglich als Unterbau für etwaige Aufrüstungen dienen. Das MSI MEG X570 Ace ist desbezüglich sicherlich eine gute Wahl!

- Netzteil: Ähnlich verhält es sich mit dem Netzteil: Wenn auch das Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt für die von mir gewählte Konfiguration ausreichen würde, denke ich mit dem Straight Power 11 850 Watt für einige Jahre auf der sicheren Seite zu stehen.

- Grafikkarte: Bedarf nicht viel der Erklärung: Um in Zukunft für Spiele wie _Cyperpunk 2077_, _Red Dead Redemption 2_ aber auch _GTA VI_ gerüstet zu sein braucht es Grafikpower - um so mehr um so besser um so länger habe ich etwas von der Karte und zudem die Möglichkeit irgendwann auch mal auf einen höherauflösenden Monitor umzusteigen.

- Festplatte: 500GB wären wahrscheinlich zu wenig und 2TB zu viel, also habe ich mich mit der BX500 960 GB  für die goldene Mitte entschieden und ziehe den Speicherplatz der schnelleren Crucial P1 vor.


[highlight]Was fehlt?[/highlight]
Bleiben CPU, dazugehöriger Kühler, RAM und Gehäuse die ich aus eigener Tasche hinzusteuern müsste.

- Beim CPU denke ich an einen Ryzen 9 3900 (ohne X), aber da jener noch nicht auf den Markt ist und mir auch aktuell das Geld dafür fehlt, würde ich wohl mit einem Ryzen 5 2600 als Übergangs-CPU fahren, denn nach all dem was ich gelesen habe, liefert selbiger ein hervorragendes Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis und ist derzeit bereits für knapp 120 EUR zu haben - mit etwas Glück noch günstiger, da es als Übergangs-CPU auch ein gebrauchter sein dürfte. In dem Fall würde der Boxed-Kühler vorerst reichen. Vielleicht würde ich aber auch direkt beim Ryzen 5 3600 zuschlagen.

- Was den RAM angeht sind die aufgeführten Ballistix-Module zwar verlockend, aber das ist eine Materie in die ich mich noch etwas vertiefen wollen würde ehe ich die passenden Module für mich auswähle. Auch hierbei denke ich an die Zukunft: Es sollten Chips sein, die sich früher oder später gut zum Übertakten eignen, damit ich sie möglichst lange ausreizen kann.

- Gerne hätte ich noch eins der BeQuiet!-Gehäuse gewählt, aber die musste ich leider auf Grund der anderen Hardware-Komponenten vernachlässigen. Zugreifen würde ich diesbezüglich selbst bei BeQuiet! oder bei Fractal Design. In jedem Fall müsste es ein Gehäuse sein das mir viel Raum bietet, falls ich irgendwann mal Zeit, Geld und Muße finde mich mit alternativen Kühlungsmethoden zu beschäftigen.


[highlight]Warum ich?[/highlight]
Wie bereits erwähnt beschäftige ich mich schon seit Wochen damit geeignete Hardware für einen Systemaufbau zu evaluieren. Ich stelle mir komplett neue System zwar selten zusammen, aber wenn dann sehr sorgfältig. Na ja, zugebenermaßen ist das auch ein Vorwand um mir die Finanzierungsproblematik nicht selbst eingestehen zu müssen – das Gehalt wird von Abgaben, Neben- und Lebenserhaltungskosten aufgefressen, die Frau will in den Urlaub und das Kind braucht Spiezeug und Anziehsachen, aber das soll kein Argument für mich sein, sondern nur eine Erklärung dafür, warum ich bisher nicht selbst in die Tasche gegriffen habe. 
Wie so vielen anderen hier wäre mir die Unterstützung Eurerseits sehr willkommen, aber ich freue mich auch für jeden der auserwählt wird, denn ich bin überzeugt ihr werdet schon die Kandidaten herausfiltern die es am meisten verdienen!

In diesem Sinne: Viel Erfolg allen Teilnehmern!


----------



## Daddioandre (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen und danke an das PCGH TEAM für diese erneute Möglichkeit.

*Einleitung:*
Wie man vielleicht feststellt, habe ich meine Bewerbung zig mal umgeändert, da PCGH es einem nicht leicht gemacht hat, sich in dieser Verlosung zu Entscheiden. Auch dieses Jahr sind wieder viele tolle Komponenten dabei und man sitzt da und denkt sich - "Verdammt, was soll ich nehmen...?" Ich selber habe bisher nur von den Heft Ausgaben her gewusst, das PCGH die letzten Jahre diese Verlosung gemacht hat, aber ich dachte mir oft, ach dein PC läuft doch noch, aber irgendwann kam der Punkt, wo er nicht mehr so wollte. 5 1/2 Jahre hatte er durchgehalten und hier und da einige Verbesserungen erhalten, aber damit war in diesem Jahr leider Schluß. Wie hiess es doch einmal?* "Wenn du merkst du sitzt auf einem toten Pferd, steig ab!"* Aber genug davon, ich denke ich habe nun das gefunden, was mir am meisten weiterhelfen kann, auch wenn ich die volle Punktzahl nicht ausgenutzt habe. So, das soll es erstmal gewesen sein und Unten geht es mit der Eigentlichen Bewerbung weiter, wobei das eher etwas am Thema vorbei gegangen ist, da es... ach lest einfach selbst....

*Wunsch Konfiguration:*

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1660 Ti Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)

Gesamt: 35 Punkte von 55 (20 Punkte übrig)

*Aktuelles System:*
Ballistix LT Sport 3000MTs 2x8GB red (7/19)
SSD Crucial BX500 240GB (2/19)*
HDD: Toshiba DT01ACA100 1000GB * (2013)
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power 11 600W non modular * (4/19)
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VG4W red * (5/19)
Mainboard: ASUS Prime B350 plus (8/18)*
CPU: AMD RYZEN 5 2600 @ 3.9 Ghz @ 1.22V OC * (6/19)
Kühler: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB *(6/19)
Grafik: ASUS GTX 1060 Expedition 6G @ 1950MHz OC Boost Clock (7/19)
LiteOn DVD Multi RW* (2013)
Monitore: Samsung S27F358FWU * (1/19)
Logitech 2.1 Z213 (09/18)*

die mit * markierten Angaben werden übernommen, in Klammern das jeweilige Rechnungsdatum

*Auswahl der Komponenten und bereits begonnener Umbau:*

*Umbaugrund und erste Planungen *
Habe vor einigen Monaten angefangen meinen PC aufzurüsten, denn im April schon begann mein doch eher nicht geplanter FX6100 auf Ryzen 5 Umbau, da ich hoffte das er noch ein oder zwei Jahre irgendwie durchhält, da ich eigentlich nach für einem fahrbaren Untersatz gespart habe, denn die kaputten Knochen wollen nicht mehr wie einst. Denn zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte sich das alte LC Power Netzteil verabschiedet und nachdem ich mir ein neues bei Amazon geholt habe und es einbauen wollte, kam ein Bekannter auf mich zu und bot mir sein Board und seine APU an, ebenso leihweise 2x4GB DDR4 2400er Ram. Das Board kaufte ich ihm ab, aber an der APU hatte ich wenig Interesse, da ich wieder 6 Kerne wollte, aber er liess sich auf ein Leihgeschäft ein, da er weiss, das ich mit dem R3 2200g pfleglich umgehe und sobald ich wieder flüssig war, mir den R5 2600 kaufen würde, damit konnte ich dementsprechend auch loslegen, die eigentliche CPU folgte im Juni und der Bekannte bekam seinen R3 und den Ram zurück. 

*Wahl der GPU*
Das Budget war leider danach arg eng bemessen, so das nur am Ende das Geld blieb für eine GTX 1060, nicht was ich mir erhofft habe, aber so konnte ich wenigsten vernünftig spielen, dabei hatte ich eher auf eine GTX 1660 ein Auge geworfen, sicherlich hätte ich noch die 650ti nehmen können, aber die war mir schon einfach zu alt, außerdem funktionierten die Lüfter nicht mehr, daher musste ich schon Monate zuvor Flickschusterei betreiben, indem ich der GPU zwei 80mm Gehäuselüfter auf die Kühlrippen schnallte, war zwar suboptimal aber Not mach halt erfinderisch. Auch wenn die RTX Serie um einiges besser ist, leider sind diese preislich weit über meine finanziellen Verhältnisse. Eine AMD Grafikkarte wäre preislich zwar drin gewesen aber die schönen RX Karten verbrauchen mir einfach zu viel, zumal mein PC 24/7 läuft. Ich schalte ihn nur aus, wenn ich außer Haus gehe, deshalb würde mir schon die GTX 1660ti ausreichen, da ich eh nur in 1080p Spiele, auch wenn ich die Option die Chance auf eine RTX 2070 Super zu ergattern verlockend finde, finde ich mMn diese ein wenig übertrieben für meine Verhältnisse, denn diese Karte würde sich wohl eher langweilen und dessen TDP schrecken mich sowieso ab, einzig wo ich ja gesagt hätte, dann wäre es eine RTX 2060S gewesen. Eigentlich möchte ich nur das Vollenden, was ich auch vorhatte, einen guten Full-HD PC, den ich einige Jahre benutzen kann, bis WQHD zum allgemeinen Standard wird.. Wie man vielleicht merkt, lege ich eher Wert auf Stromsparende Komponenten, als auf High-End Leistung. Denn ich nutze den PC nicht nur zum Spielen, ich nutze ihn auch als Media Center, da ich keinen Fernseher und kein Radio mehr habe. Auch wenn ich nun meine magische 200W Schwelle überschreite (65W CPU und 130W mit der 1660ti plus den anderen Rest), so kann ich dennoch sicher sein, das nun durch den Feinschliff meine Stromrechnung nicht unnötig explodiert, da der Idle Betrieb deutlich darunter liegt und in etwa gleich bleibt. Was mich auch reizt, dass ich mal den Umstieg von ASUS zu MSI wage, auch wenn ich seit über 10 Jahren immer bei ASUS geblieben bin (9600GT 1G, GTX 550ti, 650ti 2G und GTX 1060 6G ). Ich bin schon gespannt darauf, wie die MSI GPU mit meinem bisherigen Build harmoniert.

*Wahl des RAMs*
Der Ballistix Tactical Tracer RAM mit RGB gefällt mir auch recht gut und 3200 MTs/Mhz klingt zukunftssicherer, wobei mein LT Sport Kit mit 3000MTs auch nicht verkehrt ist, zudem wollte ich mit dem RGB RAM den Innenraum ein wenig aufhübschen und wenn das Board auf irgendeine erdenklichen Weise die RGB bleuchtung nicht will, habe ich noch den Nutzen des höheren Taktes, denn ein Ryzen liebt schnellen Ram. Klar hätte ich auch das 4x8 RAM Kit auswählen können, aber mir persönlich reichen 16GB aus, auch für Minecraft mit vielen Mods.  Zuerst wollte ich noch eines der neueren Mainboards nehmen, habe nach langem Hin und Her dagegen entschieden, zumal ich mit meinem jetzigen ASUS Prime B350-plus Board zufrieden bin und zudem mir den unnötigen Stress mit der Windows Lizenz ersparen möchte, da diese an das jetzige Board mehr oder weniger gekoppelt ist. 

*Gehäuse Verbesserung*
Ebenso das Gehäuse - das jetzige tut seinen Dienst mehr als gut, aber man merkt das es eben ein low Budget Case ist und da ich schon lange ein Freund von dem Dark Base bin, habe ich zuerst jenes ausgewählt, weil es leider auch das Einzige ist, wo man ein 5 1/4 LW verbauen kann, denn ich möchte gern das DVD LW übernehmen, sonst macht meine DVD Sammlung keinen Sinn mehr, ansonsten wäre das Silent Base 801 auch sehr eine tolle Option gewesen. Aber mittlerweile habe ich lange  darüber nachgedacht und behalte mein jetziges Sharkoon VG4W, dafür habe ich mir die Silent-Wings ausgesucht, da der 120mm Frontlüfter schon anfängt Geräusche zu machen, wenn man den PC einschaltet und das nach nur ein paar Monaten.

*Netzteil*
Einzig worüber ich mich im nachhinein ärgere, ich hätte mir das Pure Power 11 CM holen sollen, anstelle dem 'normalen', weil die Kabel ein wenig sperrig sind und es nicht ganz einfach war, jene sauber in dem Sharkoon Gehäuse zu verlegen, daher wollte ich mit diesem Netzteil meine vorschnelle Entscheidung korrigieren, dennoch sehe ich da keinen Sinn darin, da das normale Pure Power 11 noch jung genug ist.

*Speicher*
Mehr SSD Speicher ist immer gut, zumal ich allein schon 650GB an Musik auf meinem Toshiba Datengrab habe. Die normale kleine Win 10 System SSD ist mittlerweile ebenfalls Randvoll mit Spielen, wie zb. Fallout 3, NV + 4 und Skyrim, ESO und SotTR machen sich schon auf der Toshiba breit, das wäre dann Ideal und da ich die BX500 240GB habe, hab ich mir die MX500 2TB SSD ausgesucht und werde jene dann mit der Toshiba ersetzen und die HDD dann als Notnagel aufbewahren.

*Fazit*
Ich denke mit dem Setup sollte dann auch CP2077 mit besseren Einstellungen möglich sein, wenn es dann Q1/20 released wird und ich hoffe, dass ich mit den Neuteilen erstmal ein paar Jahre Ruhe habe und bei den Benchmark Tests wie eben Fire Strike mich den 15000 Punkten annähern kann. Wie man sehen kann, habe ich mir einen 27'' Samsung FHD Monitor für ein kleines Geld gebraucht geholt welcher noch reichlich Restgarantie hat, da der BENQ nach fast 10 Jahren auch anfing Sperenzchen zu machen, was beim Filme schauen unangenehm war (Pixelfehler an zwei Stellen). Selbstverständlich würde dann eine Rezession folgen, auch wenn das Schreiben von Texten nicht grad meine Stärke ist. Ich aber gehe eher davon aus, das es nicht passieren wird, zumal ich einige Mitbewerber gesehen habe, die ein Upgrade eher brauchen - falls doch, dann werde ich wohl vor freude heulen, daher habe unter dem Innenraumbild mir noch was überlegt.

Viel Glück den anderen Teilnehmern. Und danke nochmal für die Möglichkeit, dass 6 PC User ihren PC Traum verwirklichen können.

*Intermezzo*
Auch wenn es niemanden Interessiert, dennoch hier mal die Ausgangsbasis im April und danach die Wunschzusammenstellung, mit den PCGH Komponenten:

Damit fing alles an - 04/19
AMD FX 6100 6x3.3Ghz
ASUS A97M5 LE R2.0
2x8GB Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600
Asus Geforce GTX 650ti -OC-2GD5 (†)
LC Power V2.31 600H (†)
Scythe Mugen 4
Toshiba DT01ACA100 1000GB
Crucial BX500 240 GB
LC Power 601-B Gehäuse
LiteOn DVD-Multi RW
Benq G2420HD (†)
Logitech 2.1 Z213
Logitech K120 + Speedlink Maus
Windows 7 Pro

So könnte es dann evtl aussehen.
AMD Ryzen 5 2600 @3.9Ghz OC
ASUS Prime B350-plus
2x8 GB Ballitix Tactical Tracer RGB 3200 DDR4
MSI GTX 1660ti Gaming X 6G
BeQuiet Pure Power 11 600W
Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced Black RGB
Crucial MX500 2TB
Sharkoon VG4W Red mit neuen 120mm BeQuiet Silent Wings
LiteOn DVD Multi RW
Samsung S27F358FWU 
Logitech 2.1 Z213
ASUS Cerberus Rubberdome Keyboard + Sharkoon Draconia
Windows 10 Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nicht nur nehmen, auch geben!*

Nun der Grund warum ich gewisse Komponenten danach doppelt habe - Falls ich ausgelost werden sollte, so werde ich nachdem ich alles erhalten und eingebaut habe, den Rest von meinem jetzigen System verlosen, soweit PCGH damit einverstanden ist - somit würde es noch einen 7. 'Gewinner ' geben. Sollte PCGH damit einverstanden sein, dann werde ich die Teile zu ihnen Senden inkl. OVPs, damit PCGH die Komponenten nochmals prüfen kann, falls nicht, so wird die Aktion an anderer Stelle fortgeführt. Die Teile haben sogar noch Garantie, die GTX 1060 und das 2x8GB RAM-Kit wurden erst Ende Juni gekauft. Und ja, ich meine das ernst. Sollte ich einer der Glücklichen sein, so sollen auch andere von dem Glück was abbekommen.

So das war es hoffentlich, nach den zig Entscheidungen und Änderungen.


----------



## Testo250 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wunsch:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine aktueller PC (wäre also ein komplett neues System):

Intel Core I3 550 
0815 OEM Board
Palit GTX 750 1GB
500GB HDD
4GB Ram DDR3-1333
Oem Netzteil
Oem Gehäuse
Oem CPU Kühler

Da ich meinem Sohn vor einigen Monaten meinen Gaming PC geschenkt habe, muss ich mich momentan mit der alten Möhre rumschlagen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## julzwie (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Das derzeitige System sagt denke ich alles  Dementsprechend kurz und bündig:

*Mein derzeitiges System:*

Prozessor: Intel i5-6600k
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 970 Windforce
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Krait Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR4 (Mushkin Blackline)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 10 (600W)
Monitor: Acer XF0 XF270HUA (WQHD, 144Hz)
Prozessorkühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Gehäuselüfter: 3 x Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe M12-P 120mm
HDD & SSD: 3x HDD und 2x SSD
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi (1. Generation)

*Aufrüstwunsch:*

SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Selbst anschaffen würde ich einen Ryzen 3700X (oder einen 3900X, falls gerade irgendwo die tray-Version zum Listenpreis verfügbar sein sollte XD ).





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HansHans1985 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Moin !

Mein derzeitiges System:
Intel Corei5 9600k
Alpenföhn Matterhorn mit 1x 120mm Föhn120 Wing Boost
MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Edge AC
G.Skill 16GB PC 3200 RGB
XFX RX590 Fatboy 8GB
Cougar 550 Watt 80plus Bronze Netzteil (wird morgen gegen ein Enermax MaxTytan 800W getauscht)
Silverstone TJ-09 silver Windowed
2x Samsung 850 500GB SSD M2 Sata
Creative Soundblaster X-FI Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series
Gehäuselüfter: 2x Silverstone 120mm und 3x 120mm beQuiet 120mm Silent Wings

Monitor HP Omen 32  Freesync@1440p @75Hz

Mein Aufrüstwunsch wäre:
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

Das Gehäuse, da ich eigentlich mein Silverstone TJ09 liebe und es damals zwar extrem teuer war, es aber keine vernünftige Lösung für Wasserkühlungen bietet, hier und da fängt es auch an den Festplattenrahmen an zu brummen.
Habe in meinem alten Chieftech Big Tower noch eine HPPS-Pumpe und einen Aquatuning 360 Radiator mit Heatkiller hängen. Die würde ich gerne mal wieder verbauen, da mich die jetzige Geräuschkulisse doch etwas stört.
(Wo ich gerade das Bild des Rechners nochmal sehe fällt mir ein, dass das Gehäuse ein vernünftiges Kabelmanagement nicht wirklich zulässt...)

Die Grafikkarte würde ich gerne tauschen, da die RX590 doch nicht so viel Leistung hat, wie ich dachte. Da könnte doch etwas mehr gehen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte mit meinem "Wunsch" überzeugen und freue mich auf eine Nachricht von Euch!

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Smoky1987 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Liebes PCGH Team.

Ich bin zum 1. mal dabei und mach einfach mal mit. 
Freue mich das ihr solche Aktionen macht.


Mein Aktuelles System bestehend aus:

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Urban S41 mit Seitenfenster (in der Front NUR 1 Lüfter)
Mainbord: MSI z77a g43
Prozessor: i5 3570 non K (OC 4,2 GHz) wird noch getauscht gegen einen i7 3770K
Arbeitspeicher: 16 GB Hyper Fury X 1333 MHz
Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX 1060 Palit 6GB
Netzteil: BeQuiet 550 Watt
Festplatten: 2x 500 GB 
                     1x Adata SSD 128 GB ( Windows)
Prosessor Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow sb-e
Monitor: AOC E2770S 27 Zoll
Sonstiges: 6 Kanal Lüfter Steuerung und 4 Kaltlichtkathoden mit Controller

Meine Wunschliste aus dem Gewinnspiel wäre :


SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)


Warum ich dieses aufgewählt habe:

Als 1. das Gehäuse, da mein derzeitiges in die Jahre gekommen ist und ich nur 1x 140mm Lüfter vorne drine hab, was zuwenig Frischluft ist fürs System. 
Beim neuen Gehäuse gehen da schon mehr in die Front rein.
Für die Grafikkarte habe ich mich entschieden, da ich gerne in WQHD spiele und meine 1060 GTX da sehr oft an ihre Grenzen kommt.
Die Festplatte habe ich ich für meine wichtigsten Spiele ausgesucht die ich am meisten Zocke und dafür locker reicht.
Die Lüfter habe ich natürlich genommen damit es stimmig zum Gehäuse passt.
Mein Cpu kühler würde ich auch gerne tauschen, da meiner Problem mit den Rams macht d.h. der vordere Lüfter sitzt nicht so wie er müsste an der Kühlung.
Das Netzteil habe ich passend zur Grafikkarte ausgesucht und damit ich auch noch Luft nach oben habe bzw. damit mein Netzteil nicht so stark ausgelastet wird.
Das war kurz und knapp die Erläuterung zu den ausgewählten Komponeten und ich wünsche jedem Teilnehmer viel Glück

P.S. alle Aufkleber im Rechner und am Rechner habe ich selbst gemacht nur mit Skapel  (bis auf dem Turtle Beach aufkleber) und
       ich würde wenn ich gewinnen sollte, alles selber machen....das macht am meisten Spaß 





Viele Grüße euer

Smoky1987 aka Volker


----------



## MightyKartoffel (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin and die PCGH-Redaktion!

Momentan arbeite/spiele/lebe ich mit folgendem Setup:

*Mainboard:* ASRock H170A-X1
*Prozessor:* intel Core i5-6500 
*Prozessorkühler:* be quiet! Dark Rock 3 
*Arbeitsspeicher:* HyperX Fury 2133MHz CL14 2x8GB
*HDD:* Seagate ST1000DM003
*SSD:* Intenso High Performance 120GB
*Grafikkarte:* Gainward GeForce GTX 1060 6GB
*Drahtlosnetzwerkkarte:* Asus PCE-N10 Wifi PCIe
*Netzteil:* FSP Raider 550W
*Gehäuse:* Sharkoon BW9000-V nebst werkseitig verschraubten Gehäuselüftern

Ausgewählte Wunsch-Komponenten:

*RAM:* Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
*SSD:* Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard:* MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:* MSI Geforce GTX 1660 Ti Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 55 (5 Punkte übrig)


So. Fangen wir oben an, mit dem Mainboard. 
Damals stand ich schon verträumt vor dem digitalen RAM-Regal und konnte mich kaum sattsehen bis, ja bis die mentale Glocke klingelte,
die mich an mein knappes Studentenbudget erinnerte, welches mir dringend geraten hatte bei allem, aber ganz besonders beim Mainboard knallhart zu sparen.
So schnell war ich also auf dem Boden der Tatsachen angekommen, der in diesem Fall hieß: 2133MHz und doch lieber ein Gehäuse ohne Sichtfenster. 

Mit dem neuen Mainboard löst sich nicht nur dieses Problem, es befähigt mich außerdem dazu die verbaute Drahtlosnetzwerkkarte an meine Schwester zum Einbau weiterzureichen, die sich demnächst auch an den Basteltisch setzen wird.
Das MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi in Verbindung mit den schnieken Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB-Riegeln hat mich dann in der Auswahl direkt dazu verleitet das Silent Base  801 draufzupacken - denn
mit diesen Komponenten gäbe es dann auch gute Gründe mehr vom Setup sehen zu wollen. 
Dazu ein paar leise be quiet!-Gehäuselüfter und ich darf endlich meine kleinen Asthmatiker vom Dienst aus selbigem entlassen. 
Mit einem Blick auf das angehängte Bild sollte ich wohl im Glücksfall auch dankbar für die Chance sein im neuen Gehäuse die Kabel weniger nach -salat aussehen zu lassen. Diese Herausforderung nehme ich an!

Mit meiner jetzigen Grafikkarte bin ich zwar einigermaßen zufrieden, aber was heißt schon "zufrieden", wenn man ein paar Mal pro Woche Videos rendern darf, was bisher mit "Kaffeepause machen" gleichzusetzen war. Ja, ich gucke auch Dich an, i5-6500! 
Mit der GTX1660 Ti in Verbindung mit einem Prozessorupgrade müsste ich den Kaffee vermutlich etwas schneller herunterbekommen, aber das soll meine Sorge sein.

Zu guter Letzt kommen wir zu meinem steten Begleiter, den man (siehe Bild) auf dem Gehäusedach vermuten kann: Mr. Externe Festplatte. 
Wer hätte gedacht, dass 1TB HDD und 120GB SSD sich so schnell füllen würden?  Die Frage ist rhetorisch, denn ich jedenfalls habe es nicht getan und bin deshalb bis zu einer möglichen glücklichen Fügung gegen Ende Oktober auf den erwähnten Herrn angewiesen.

Mit den Voraussetzungen, die durch das Upgrade geschaffen würden könnte ich, wie weiter oben angedeutet, demnächst auch meinen Prozessor durch einen Ryzen 5 3600X oder Ryzen 7 3700X ersetzen und meine Kafeepausen komplett ausradieren.
Zu AMD-Prozessoren wollte ich schon länger wechseln, aber da meine Geldbörse nicht sehr adipös unterwegs ist war das bisher nur Zukunftsmusik. 



In diesem Sinne bedanke ich mich für das erneute Ausrichten dieses Gewinnspiels und drücke allen Teilnehmenden die Daumen,


Eure mächtige Kartoffel


----------



## xlOrDsNaKex (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hier meine aktuelle Konfiguration :

CPU: Intel Core i7 8700k
CPU-Kühler: Corsair H115i Pro
Board: Asrock Z370 Gaming K6
Ram: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Grafikkarte: Palit Geforce GTX 980ti Super Jetstream
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power 11 650W
Soundkarte: Creative SoundBlaster Z
SSD: Samsung 256 GB 840 EVO, 500 GB 840 PRO, Sandisk 128 GB SSD Plus
HDD: 3 TB Seagate Barracuda
Gehäuse: BeQuiet Dark Base 700
Gehäuselüfter: 2 x BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 + Silent Wings 135 mm PWM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meine Wunschliste :

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## qlpturtle (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin!

Meine Aktuelle Konfiguration ist im Folgenden:

Cpu: Ryzen7 3700x
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair Hero VIII (wifi) x570
Gehäuse: Dark Base 700 (weiß)
CPU-Kühler: Dark Rock Pro 4
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 600w CM
Grafikkarte: Asus rtx2060 dual fan advanced
Extra Lüfter: Silent Wings 3 140mm pwm
SSD: mx500 500gb von crucial
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1tb
Extras: Cablemod-Kabelverlängerungen (weiß)

Technisch gesehen für meine Aufgaben recht brauchbar (gaming + Streaming Bild/Videobearbeitung),
jedoch mit immer wieder ein paar Sagen wir Haken.

Deswegen wäre mein Wunsch-Upgradepfad:
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da ich zum einen immer gerne am Speicher scheitere  *hust* aber auch, da eine SSD für die Projekte,
welche Zwischengelagert werden müssen vor externen Möglichkeiten und der Barracuda 1tb sich so wesentlich schneller und leiser nutzen lassen,
wäre diese 2tb SSD schon son kleiner Traum.

Die 3 Silent Wings PWM wären 140mm für mich, würde damit die High-Speed Lüfter die im Case mit dabei wären austauschen,
da diese immer so subtil brummen, was mein akustisches Bild immer wieder stört, leider und mein Build is schon eher auf Silence mit ausgelegt,
so muss ich weniger bei streams und Aufnahmen herausfiltern 

Die Grafikkarte wäre in diesem Falle halt das Highlight, zum einen weil sie echt mega schick aussieht und rgb hat^^
aber auch, weil sie mir sehr gute Reserven verschaffen würde im Bezug zum Beispiel auf die Situation mit 1PC zu spielen und zu streamen,
da sie schlichtweg mehr Leistung hat und deswegen auch noch Reserven für den Encoder, naja und das ich aktuell mit ner 2060 nen wqhd 144hz Monitor befeuere,
ist eher suboptimal, doch die 2080 super Gaming X Trio die dann noch nebenher auch eine sehr leise Grafikkarte ist würde das ganze Build sehr abrunden und wirklich das ermöglichen,
was mein Monitor hergibt, der auch von MSI ist (MSI Optix MAG321CQR) vielleicht verheirate ich dann ja die Grafikkarte und den Bildschirm.

Vielen Dank, ich drücke allen die Daumen die hier teilnehmen!

qlpturtles
im Anschluss noch einmal ein Bild des aktuellen setups:


----------



## Zockerino1800 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion 

Momentan habe ich:

CPU (APU):     AMD Ryzen 5 2400G
Kühler:     bequiet Shadow Rock LP
Mainboard:     MSI B450 A-pro
Ram:     2x8 GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4 3000
GPU (APU):     AMD RX Vega aus dem 2400G
Netzteil:     bequiet pure Power 10 400Watt
SSD:     Samsung 860 EVO 500GB
Lüfter:     Arctic F12 PWM PST + Noiseblocker NB eLoop B12
Monitor:     Acer H277 WQHD
Gehäuse:     selbstgebaute Schreibtischschublade

Ich hätte sehr gern:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)

wobei das Netzteil optional wäre, 400 Watt sollten auch bei der 2070 Super ausreichen.

Tolle Aktion von euch sowas zu machen!
So nun zu mir und meinem Rechner.
Aus Platzmangel und da meine Freundin sich nicht ihre Füße am Tower stoßen wollte, habe ich mir gedachte die Hardware im Schreibtisch verschwinden zu lassen.
Bis dato hatte der Tisch noch keine Schublade also baute ich eine, klein genug damit man noch genug Beinfreiheit hat und noch etwas Stauraum übrig bleibt. Nach langer Hardwaresuche und tüftelei hab ich dann mit Akkubohrer und Handsäge den Tisch umgebaut (ich habe noch nie in so kurzer Zeit so viel geflucht). Aber für einen Hobbiehandwerker kann es sich sehen lassen  
Ich habe mich für die APU entschieden, da ich eigentlich nicht mehr so viel zocken wollte... aber naja was soll ich sagen, nun brauch ich mehr Power! Grade da die APU stark mit der WQHD Auflösung zu kämpfen hat.
Die 2070 würde ich mit einem PCIe Riser Kabel zwischen dem Mainboard und den Lüftern schwebend montieren und mit den neuen einheitlichen Lüftern für genug Belüftung sorgen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mich auswählt


----------



## The-Nerd (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Gude liebes Pcgh-Team,

es müsste so ungefähr 2016 gewesen sein, als ich mir meinen damals ersten richtigen Stand-/Tower- PC gekauft habe. Ja ich gebe es ja zu ich war damals noch nicht so sicher was Hardware anging und habe die Sünde begangen mir einen fertig PC zu kaufen… und naja um genauer zu sein einen von Aldi. Wobei ich sagen muss das das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis recht gut war und ich mich auch von dem doch eher positiven Artikel von Pcgh habe überzeugen lassen. (hier der Link zu dem Artikel über den PC: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Polaris-Codename-265453/News/Medion-P5360-E-Aldi-PC-1212733/)
Ich war auch über ein Jahr ziemlich zufrieden mit dem PC doch von mal zu mal wurde die Lautstärke für mich zu einem Problem. Wenn ich, wohl bemerkt nur hobbymäßig, am programmieren war, dann konnte ich mich nur schwer konzentrieren. Ja ich bin vielleicht etwas empfindlich, aber ich habe mich dann dazu entschlossen den PC nahezu geräuschlos zu gestalten. Der Kühler wurde gegen den Thermalright Macho ersetzt. Da ich an diesem keinen Lüfter anbrachte hatte ich durch den semipassiven betrieb einen ziemlichen Fortschritt bei der Lautstärke erzielen können.
Doch auch dies Reichte mir nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr und so entschied ich mich das viel zu laute Netzteil gegen ein Bequiet Dark Power pro 11 zu tauschen und Mein ungedämmtes zum vibrieren neigendes dünnen Blech Gehäuse gegen das Dark Base 900 zu tauschen. 
Ja im Endeffekt war ich jetzt ziemlich zufrieden, mich störte zwar noch etwas die nervige HDD allerding hatte ich all meine wichtigen Daten auf meiner Boot SSD, sodass ich die HDD nur dann in den Hotswap Schacht gescheckt habe, wenn ich zocken wollte.
Dann vor ein paar Wochen merkte ich, dass ich nicht mehr so ganz mit den 8GB RAM in meinem PC zurechtkam des Weiteren lockten mich die günstigen Speicherpreise. Mich nervten auch die Ladezeiten Bei Spielen, welche durch die HDD verursacht wurden. Somit habe ich meinem PC einen weiteren 8GB RAM Riegel und eine BX500 mit 980GB von Crucial spendiert.

So Dann noch einmal zusammengefasst mein System:
(Und ja mir ist bewusst, dass mein Gehäuse mehr kostet als meine Grafikkarte und das Netzteil Mehr als die CPU)

CPU : i5 6402P
Graka : rx 460(OEM)
Mainboard : Elite Group H110(OEM)
RAM : 2 x 8GB 2133 cl 15
CPU Kühler: Thermalright Macho (Semipassiv)
Gehäuse : Bequiet Dark Base 900 (nicht Pro, da bessere Dämmung)
Netzteil : Bequiet Dark Power pro 11
Festplatte/ SSD : Samsung SATA m.2 SSD & Crucial BX500 980GB



Und jetzt kommst die eigentliche Frage warum habe ich mich für die unten aufgelisteten Komponenten entschieden? 
Naja ich finde so einige Komponenten in meinem PC sind ziemlich Perfekt, wie z.B. das Gehäuse, Netzteil oder die SSDs, sowie sie Lüfter in meinem PC.Ja eigentlich bin ich sogar mit dem RAM ganz zufrieden. Nur leider Reicht mir die Leistung meines CPUs bei weitem nicht mehr aus und die Grafikkarte sollte erstrecht mal getauscht werden. Ich kann die meisten spiele nicht mal auf niedrigsten Einstellungen in Full HD mit 60 oder wir mir lieber wäre, da ich einen 70 Hz Monitor mein eigenen nenne, in durchschnittlichen 70fps.
Die Grafikkarte sollte möglichst von AMD sein, da ich einen Free-Sync Monitor besitze und dieses auch nutzen möchte. Bei der CPU schein mir bei der jetzigen Preislage auch eher AMD die richtige Wahl zu sein. Somit wird es wohl ein AMD Board.
Und da AMD CPUs besonders viel wert auf schnellen Arbeitsspeicher legen würde ich dann auch noch ein Arbeitsspeicher upgrade wählen. Und damit ich die gewohnte Lautstärke von unhörbar nicht ganz aufgeben muss, wäre dann wohl auch noch ein Kühlerupgrade drinnen.

Alles in allem würde ich also auf diese Komponenten kommen:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Als CPU würde dann ein AMD Ryzen 7 3700X einen weg in mein Heim finden.

Ja und ich denke das wäre so ziemlich mein Traum PC. Damit sollte sich alles zocken lassen, auch auf meinem WQHD-Monitor und auch beim programmieren sollte wieder genug Leistung da sein, um alles schnell und geschmeidig laufen zu lassen.

Grüße
The-Nerd




P.S.: Auf dem Bild sieht der PC total staubig aus, aber das ist er eigentlich nicht, oder zumindest nicht so extrem. Ist leider einfach ne schlechte Bildqualität verschuldet durch mein Handy.


----------



## TobiB1991 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich habe mich, nachdem ich eure Upgrade-Aktionen nun schon ein paar Jahre verfolge, auch dazu entschlossen mein Glück in diesem Jahr das erste Mal zu versuchen! 
Auch wenn ich natürlich hoffe, das Quäntchen Glück auf meiner Seite zu haben und zu den glücklichen Gewinnern zu zählen, drücke ich auch allen anderen Teilnehmern die Daumen, welche hier echt an kreativen Texten und guten Zusammenstellungen Geniales an den Tag legen 



*Warum meinen PC?*

Meinen Gaming-PC (verbaute Hardware siehe unten) habe ich mir Mitte 2016 zugelegt und bin bis vor einiger Zeit auch sehr zufrieden mit diesem Set-Up gewesen. Da ich damals beim Kauf kein Geld mehr für einen anständigen Monitor übrighatte, gurkte ich bis Anfang dieses Jahrs mit einem alten TFT-Bildschirm mit einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 rum. Diesen konnte ich nun in seinen wohlverdienten Ruhestand schicken und habe mir einen 4k Bildschirm von ASUS zugelegt. Und (auch wenn ich es natürlich schon geahnt hatte) merke ich jetzt wie meine Hardware, in Zusammenhang mit neueren Titeln und 4k-Auflösung, deutlich an ihre Grenzen stößt und ich in den meisten Spielen doch auf 1080p heruntergehen muss, um ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis zu haben. Genau aus diesem Grund als auch um in den Genuss von Techniken wie Raytracing zu kommen, würden die ausgewählten Komponenten das perfekte Upgrade für meinen PC darstellen und ihn auch für die nächsten Jahre wappnen. Zudem reichte es bei den damaligen Speicherpreisen nicht für mehr als eine 256GB M2-SSD (Diese sollte ursprünglich nur für Windows herhalten, in der Realität installier und lösche ich Spiele am laufenden Band und bewege mich immer an der Speichergrenze). Ein wenig mehr schnellen Speicher würde meinem PC also auch seeeehr zugutekommen 



*Meine jetzigen Komponenten:*

*CPU*: Intel i7 6700K @ 4,5GHz
*RAM*: 16 GB Fury HyperX DDR4 2400Mhz
*Mainboard*: ASUS Z170-A
*GPU*: GeForce GTX 1070 ARMOR 8G OC
*M2 SSD*: Samsung 950 PRO 256GB
*HDD*: WD Blue 1TB SATA 6 Gb/s
*Netzteil*: SuperFlower SF 550W 80Plus Platinum
*CPU-Kühler*: AIO Corsair Hydro H100i V2 RGB
*Gehäuse*: Fractal Design R5
*Monitor*: ASUS PB27UQ



*Ausgewählte Komponenten aus dem Aufrüstrechner:*

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)




*Warum genau diese Komponenten?*

_MSI Geforce RTX2080 Super Gaming X Trio:_
Das Offensichtliche zuerst. Da ich mit meinem PC hauptsächliche zocke und sonst bis auf Blender keine Workstation draus machen möchte, habe ich die meisten Punkte in die Grafikkarte investiert. Ich denke, dass ich damit für die nächste Zeit sehr gut aufgestellt bin und somit auch hoffentlich endlich meinen Monitor voll ausreizen kann 


_Crucial BX500 960GB:_
Da es bis heute auch hier nicht für ein Upgrade gereicht hat, fällt meine zweite Wahl auf die 960Gb SSD. Diese würde meine Speicherprobleme für geraume Zeit endlich lösen; auch Spiele könnten dann endlich mit kürzeren Ladezeiten darauf gespeichert werden.


_Ballistix Sport LT 4x8 GiB DDR4-3200:_
Ausschließlich Gaming? Wozu 32GB?... Ja, deswegen fiel mir diese Entscheidung auch schwer, aber es waren ja noch einige Punkte übrig. Ich denke auch wenn ich in den nächsten Jahren evtl. mal Mainboard und CPU tauschen werde (wenn 6-8 Cores dann wirklich zum Standard für Gaming werden), denke ich, dass ich mit den restlichen Komponenten und eben auch dem RAM für lange Zeit Ruhe haben werde. Ich sehe hier also eher ein wenig weiter in die Zukunft; und den paar Prozent mehr Leistung, aufgrund des schnelleren Takts von 3200MHz, bin ich natürlich auch nicht abgeneigt. 


*Ergebnisse*:

Im Folgenden habe gängige Benchmarks über meinen PC drüber laufen lassen und zudem ein paar Spiele anhand von internen Benchmarks bzw. Avg-Frames aufgeführt.

_Benchmarks_:
FireStrike: 15343 (Grafik: 18322; Physik: 13902)
TimeSpy: 5995 (Grafik: 6105; CPU: 5444)
FurMark: 6184P (bei 1080p)

_Spiele_:
Rise of the Tomb Raider: 40,06FPS (2160p, Sehr Hoch, PureHair: an, HBAO+, DirectX 12)
Shadow oft he Tomb Raider: 27FPS (2160p, Highest, DirectX 12); 33FPS (2160p, Medium, DX12)
PUBG: 28-30 (2160p, Ultra);  35-45 (2160p, High)
GTA-V: 38-49 FPS (2160p, Sehr Hoch)



*Feedback*:

Sollte ich tatsächlich zu den glücklichen Gewinnern zählen, würde ich selbstverständlich gerne einen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben. Dafür würde ich dann zu den oben genannten Spielen und Benchmarks noch einige mehr aufführen und die Ergebnisse gegenüberstellen. Ein paar Worte zum Einbau/Stromverbrauch und Lautstärke etc. würden bestimmt auch ihren Platz finden.
Zu guter Letzt noch einmal vielen Dank an eurer ganzes Team und die Möglichkeit die ihr hier der Community bietet, ein individuelles Upgrade zu erhalten. 
Ich finde diese Art von Gewinnspielen (wenn man das überhaupt noch so nennen sollte) viel schöner als eine durch ein Formular oder über einen einfachen Kommentar mögliche Gewinnchance. Bei dieser Aktion ist auch die Community gefragt sich Gedanken zu machen und etwas zu investieren, um die Chance auf den Gewinn zu haben. Dieses wird durch die ganzen Beiträge hier im Forum sehr deutlich; und ich kann nur nochmals sagen, dass ich dieses sehr schätze!

Macht bitte weiter so!

Viel Erfolg allen und beste Grüße!

TobiB1991


----------



## Lahire690 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,
ich freue mich sehr über eure Aktion da sie wie gerufen in meinen aktuellen Aufrüstplan passt.

Zurzeit nutze ich ein gut gereiftes AMD AM3+ System bestehend aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: AMD FX 6350 @ Stock
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-U14S mit einem zweiten Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140x150x25 Lüfter
Mainboard: Asus M5A97 R2.0 
RAM: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1866
Grafikkarte: Sapphire RX 570 NITRO+ mit 8GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM 500W ATX
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 240 GB
HDD: 1x WD Blue 1TB & 1x WD Red 2TB(aus WD NAS gerettet)
Gehäuse: be quiet! SILENT BASE 600 Window Red

Weitere Komponenten:
PCIe USB 3.0 Adapter:  Silverstone sst-ecu01 für den Cardreader
Cardreader: ICY BOX IB-865 Multireader 60in1 3,5" 
Bluray Laufwerk: Teac BD-W512GSA-100 12x SA XL
Bildschirm: Eizo Foris FS2434 mit FullHD@60Hz

Da das System bei aktuelleren Titel wie FC5 immer wieder limitiert möchte ich auf ein WQHD@144Hz System aufrüsten. 
Da würden mir die gewählten Pimp my PC 2019 Komponenten optimal passen.
Ram habe ich keinen ausgewählt, da ich schon ein Trident Z 3200er Kit mit 16GB relativ günstig erworben habe. Mein restliches System ist, wie beispielsweise das Gehäuse oder das NT noch relativ neu und meiner Mainung nach auch ausreichend dimensioniert.
Als CPU habe ich einen Ryzen 5 3600 favorisiert, da dieser Prozessor einfach das aktuell beste P/L für meine Wünsche bietet.
Auf den Fotos habe ich nur eine HDD eingebaut, da der HDD Käfig bei Einzug der 2TB SSD hinausfliegt, da auf der Rückseite des Towers sowieso Platz für eine weitere SSD vorhanden ist.

Ausgewählt habe ich folgende Pimp my PC 2019 Komponenten:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 55 (10 Punkte übrig)

Ich hoffe sehr bald zu den Auserwählten gehören zu dürfen und verbleibe in gespannter Hoffnung,
Lahire690


----------



## EvilTaiga (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
CPU: Ryzen 5 2600
RAM: Ballistix Tactical RGB 16GB 3000MHz
Grafikkarte: GTX 1060 6GB Asus Turbo
SSD: Crucial 275GB
HDD: 500GB Western Digital Blue
Netzteil: Enermax RevoBron 500W
Lüfter: 4x Corsair LL120 RGB
CPU Kühler: Corsair Hydro H100i
Gehäuse: Corsair 280X RGB

Ich liebe das Gehäuse abgöttisch, es hat leider nur einen gravierenden Fehler: Dieses Klemmsystem bei den PCI Slots, eigentlich sollte da noch eine Avermedia drin sein, aber durch dieses Klemmsystem wird sie immer wieder mal nicht richtig erkannt. Am liebsten hätte ich den großen Bruder von dem Gehäuse, das nutzt wieder Schrauben und hat Platz für ATX Mainboards, aber auf Platz 2 meiner liebsten Gehäuse steht glücklicherweise direkt das BeQuiet 900, daher besteht meine Wunsch Zusammenstellung aus: 

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das BeQuiet 900 rev.2 war lange mein Wunsch Gehäuse schlecht hin (bis es dann vom 680X abgelöst wurde ^^), daher fiel meine Wahl darauf. Da das Gehäuse genug Platz bietet kommen noch die Lüfter hinzu und das ATX Mainboard, ich habe aktuell nur ein Micro ATX weil mein Gehäuse kein Platz für ein ATX hat. Das Netzteil kommt hinzu weil meins bei der Grafikkarte einfach in die Knie gehen würde und warum man eine bessere Grafikkarte haben will ist wohl klar, ich bin eine kleine Grafikhu*e ^^, außerdem schafft meine 1060 häufig nicht mal auf geringen Einstellungen die 144 FPS und wenn man schon einen 144Hz Monitor hat, würde man das auch gerne ausreizen 

Eine Samsung Evo 1TB SSD ist bereits bestellt und mein Ryzen 5 2600 möchte ich später auch noch aufrüsten, es wird wahrscheinlich ein Ryzen 7 3700X, sofern AMD bis dahin nichts neues raus gebracht hat. Zudem werden noch LED Streifen folgen, sowie eine Wasserkühlung für die Grafikkarte, dafür habe ich auch bereits ein System von Alphacool hier liegen und zwar das Set „Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45“, es fehlt aber noch der Grafikkartenkühler selbst, ich weiß ja noch nicht für welche Grafikkarte genau ich ihn brauche und für die 1060 wäre es rausgeworfenes Geld.

Dann noch Daumen drücken und vielleicht habe ich ja bald mein Wunsch PC hier stehen 

Und eine kleine Anmerkung an alle die das lesen: Bitte nutzt keine Billig Netzteile, ihr spart da am völlig falschen Ende! Ich habe hier schon einige gelesen inzwischen und das Netzteil kann euch den PC komplett schrotten, dann lieber ein billiges Gehäuse oder weniger RGB, aber auf keinen Fall ein Billig oder sogar NoName Netzteil! Ihr habt hier die Möglichkeit ein echt gutes zu bekommen, das solltet ihr echt nutzen statt eine 2080 Super zu nehmen, die son China Kracher Ding eh nicht versorgen kann.


----------



## Ralle83 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin PCGH

Meine aktuellen Komponenten:

CPU: Ryzen 2600
Mainboard: ASRock b450 Pro4
Laufwerke: Crucial mx500, 2TB HDD
GraKa: Sapphire RX580 nitro+
Ram: 16GB Patriot Viper
Netzteil: Corsair CX600M
Sound: Asus Xonar DGX
Tower: Thermaltake Armor
Monitor: Samsung CH711 27"


Meine Wunsch Komponenten:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 55 (5 Punkte übrig)


Mein Netzteil hat nun schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und ich denke, wenn eine neue graka kommen soll kann ich dies gleich erneuern.
Gehäuse spricht für sich, mehr platz, Kabelmanagement und bestimmt einen besseren airflow
Die RX 5700 XT soll meine 580 ersetzen und meinen WQHD Monitor mal ein wenig befeuern.
Speicher... kann man nie genug haben


Wie immer wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel glück


----------



## Toacon (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, 
ich würde gerne bei eurem Gewinnspiel mitmachen, mit den folgenden Komponenten:

Mainboard: Gigabyte AB350M-Gaming 3
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
Prozessorkühler: Alphacool Eisblock XPX
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 2666MHz Cl16 
HDD: Samsung HD154UI 1,5 TB
SSD: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500 GB
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte RX 5700 XT im Referenzdesign mit einem EKWB-Wasserblock
Netzteil: Coolermaster Real Power 620 W (10 Jahre alt!)
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Cosmos SE
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ausgewählte Wunsch-Komponenten:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bei meiner diesjährigen „Aufrüstaktion“ bedarf es noch ein wenig Feinschliff, da wie ihr seht, weder das Mainboard, noch das Netzteil meinen neuen Komponenten würdige Begleiter sind. 
Die Grafikkarte (optional, weil noch Punkte da waren) würde ich bei meiner Freundin in den Rechner einbauen wollen.


----------



## Ayagion (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin liebes PCGH-Team,

da ich schon seit gut 2 Jahren ein Upgrade aufgrund von Geld und Dingen, die dann doch irgendwie zuvor kommen, vor mir herschiebe, ist das Gewinnspiel wie gemacht für einen Versuch, mein Glück zu wagen.

Ich komme zuerst einmal zu meinem aktuellen Build, welches ich vor gut 4 Jahren gebaut hab und dem, was ich damit mache.
In meinem CoolerMaster-ATX-Gehäuse (welches genau kann ich tatsächlich nicht mehr sagen, da schon länger her ) steckt ein Asus H97-Plus Mainboard bestückt mit einem Intel Core i5-4570-Prozessor und 16 GB DDR3 RAM, ein Dualkit von jeweils 2 4GB-Riegeln (Crucial) und ein 8 GB Riegel, welcher mir ein Kumpel günstig nach seinem Upgrade anbot. 

Als Kühlung vom i5 kommt ein Coolermaster Hyper TX3 Evo zum Einsatz.  Meine verbaute Grafikkarte ist eine Asus GTX 960 Strix (Die 4GB Version, weil gerne GTA5 und Witcher 3). Gekühlt wird all das mit meinen 2 be Quiet! Silent Wings2 Gehäuselüftern, welche ich auch nach dem Upgrade weiter nutzen zu plane, ebenso wie mein be Quiet! Straight Power 10 700W Netzteil.
Speichertechisch hab ich 2 1TB große Festplatten, welche ich nach dem Upgrade der Firmenrechner ergattern konnte. Hier plane ich mit einer SSD speziell für Windows und Visual Studio (Weil ich gern programmiere und es auch Ausbildungstechnisch benötige).

Zusätzlich zu dem geplantem Upgrade habe ich ebenfalls an einen passenden Prozessor gedacht, den Intel Core i5 6400 (1151 Sockel), da der Rechner immernoch im mittlerem Preisbudged sein sollte und dennoch mit aktuellen Games mithalten soll.
Anzumerken ist, dass ich meinen Rechner selbst zusammengebaut habe und das auch beim Upgrade beibehalten werde.


Nun zu meiner Auswahl der Upgradekomponenten: 


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
//Weil ein aktuelles Mainboard ebenfalls aktuellen Arbeitsspeicher erfordert

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
//Windows, Programme (Steam, Visual Studio, diverse Spiele)

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
//Ich finde, der CoolerMaster hat sich die Rente verdient, er hat mir lange gute Dienste erwiesen.

Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
//Es darf ein aktuelles Setup mit aktuellem 1151 Sockel sein, ich habe mich jedoch für das Z390 entschieden, da ich ein ATX-Mainboard möchte und kein mATX.

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1660 Ti Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
//Für meine Verhältnisse reicht die 1660 Ti vollkommen aus. Die 960 hat schon eine Weile hinter sich, merkt man ihr leider auch an, teilweise durch Artefakte oder falsch angezeigte Pixel. Außerdem war ich schon immer jemand, der an der Kombi NVidia Intel etwas hängt. In Witcher 3 wird mich die Karte wohl kaum im Stich lassen.


Gesamt: 32 Punkte von 55 (23 Punkte übrig)

Ich plane keinen Killer-PC, sondern ein Rechner, der zuverlässig aktuelle Spiele meistert und mich einige Jahre nicht im Stich lassen wird. 
Außerdem möchte ich dem PCGH-Team sowie den Partnern natürlich danken, dass es überhaupt möglich ist, solch Gewinnspiel auf die Beine zu stellen.

Viel Glück natürlich auch allen anderen!


Anbei das Bild vom aktuellen Setup, da man sonst nichts sehen würde, leider mit Blitz. Handykamera lässt grüßen..


----------



## Nigeloni (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallöchen liebes PCGH-Team,

ich freue mich riesig darüber, dass ihr so ein cooles Gewinnspiel veranstaltet und jeder hier einfach so mitmachen darf. 
Auch wenn mir das Glück im Spiel meistens fehlt, so möchte ich es dennoch gerne versuchen. Vielleicht klappt es ja!

Ein Bild von meinem PC-Innenraum würde ich euch nur zu gerne vorstellen, allerdings müsste ich euch da ein ziemlich leeres Gehäuse zeigen: Ich habe derzeit nämlich leider gar keinen PC…
Meinen letzten PC habe ich vor etwa 3-4 Jahren zum Beginn meines Studiums schweren Herzens verkauft. Seitdem ‘tiger‘ ich mit einem Niedrig-bis-Mittel-klasse-Laptop umher, den ich mir damals vom Erlös gekauft hatte, um in der Uni etwas mobiler zu sein. Daher stelle ich euch meinen Laptop in den folgenden Bildern vor. Er ist mit der folgenden Hardware ausgestattet:

Medion P6661 MD99844
• Diagonale 15,6"
• Windows 10 Pro
• Intel Core i5-6200U (4x 2,3 GHz)
• 8GB DDR3 Ram
• GeForce GTX 950M

Nun, mit so einem Laptop lässt sich natürlich mal ‘ne Runde LoL oder ein anderes wenig anforderndes Spiel zocken; viel mehr ist da aber leider nicht drin. Besonders enttäuscht hat mich, dass das neue Anno 1800 quasi unspielbar ist. Auf niedrigsten Einstellungen ruckelt es einfach nur unerträglich. Da hab ich so lange auf den nächsten historischen Anno-Teil gewartet – und dann so was… Ich habe mir seitdem fest vorgenommen mir mal wieder eine Gaming-Station zuhause einzurichten und spare seit einiger Zeit dafür. Vor kurzem habe ich günstig einen gebrauchten 9700K mit Mainboard bekommen. Es fehlen also noch Grafikkarte, RAM-Riegel, eine Festplatte sowie ein paar Gehäuselüfter.

Die Hardware, die ich mir mit eurem Aufrüstrechner zusammengebastelt habe, sieht so aus:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Als Festplatte sollten mir erstmal 1 TB reichen. Wenn es mit der Speicherkapazität irgendwann knapp wird, kann man ja zukünftig ohne Probleme auf-/ nachrüsten. Bei den Lüftern habe ich mich für die 'Silent Wings' entschieden, da ich schon sehr viel Gutes über diese gelesen habe und mir ein gut belüfteter, ruhiger PC wichtig ist. Besonders, wenn man gerade nicht zockt, sondern daran arbeitet. Bei dem Arbeitsspeicher sollten 16 GB eigentlich ausreichen; allerdings habe ich mir die RGB-beleuchteten 'Tactical Tracer' ausgesucht, damit beim Abtauchen auch die richtige Atmosphäre entsteht!  Bei der Grafikkarte habe ich mir das beste Modell ausgesucht – die 2080 Super 'Gaming X Trio' – damit es dem Herz-Bauteil eines Gaming-Rechners auch an nichts fehlt. Gepaart mit der neuen CPU könnte ich damit in virtuelle Welten abtauchen, die ich so noch nie erlebt habe. Endlich mal wieder ein paar Gaming-Nächte auf maximalen Einstellungen und ohne Ruckeln 

Ihr könnt euch gar nicht vorstellen wie gerne ich die Hardware austesten und reviewen würde! Würde am liebsten gleich damit anfangen  

Es würde mich riesig freuen, wenn es klappt! Viel Glück auch an all die anderen Teilnehmer!


----------



## MisiuXXL 0001 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, 

ich würde gerne bei eurem Gewinnspiel mitmachen, mein PC ist wie volgt ausgerüstet:                                      

Mainboard: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3
Prozessor: AMD FX(tm)-4320 Quad-Core Processor              
Prozessorkühler: EKL Alpenföne Brocken
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB DIMM DDR3 Kingston
HDD: SAMSUNG HD103UJ 1 TB
Grafikkarte: MSI NVIDIA GeForce GT 710 1 GB
Netzteil: Combat Power CP 750 W Plus
Gehäuse: SHARKOON Rebel9
Monitor : GRUNDIG WXGA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ausgewählte Wunsch-Komponenten:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein PC ist mitlerweile ca 10 Jahre alt und sehr alters schwach. Deshalb wollte ich diesen später noch mit der 

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600X
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster AE-9
SSD M.2: Samsung 970 EVO Plus 1 TB

und weiteren 8 GB RAM ausstatten und hoffe zu gewinnen.


----------



## MaNo2904 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

da ich meinen aktuellen Rechner bis zum Ende des Jahres aufrüsten will, passt dieses Gewinnspiel perfekt in mein Beuteschema.

Hier meine aktuelle Konfiguration :

CPU: Intel Core i7 2600k@5,0GHz
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho
Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth P67
Ram: 4x 4 GB DDR3-1600 CL12 HyperX Fury
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte R9 390 8GB + Raijintek Morpheus Kühler
Netzteil: BeQuiet PurePower 630W
Soundkarte: Creative X-Fi HD USB (extern)
SSD: Intenso 120GB High Performance + Crucial MX500 480GB
HDD: WD Red 2000GB 5400RPM
Gehäuse: Anidees Ai Crystal

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 35 Punkte von 55 (20 Punkte übrig)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Da ich mir zum Ende des Jahres sowieso eine RX 5700XT kaufen wollte, weil der R9 390 in UHD langsam die Puste ausgeht, wäre die neue Navi-Generation ein ideales Upgrade.  
Die mittlerweile ziemlich langsame WD Red 2TB ist mir schon seit längeren ein Dorn im Auge und Sie wäre auch beinahe gegen ein 960GB beim letzen Sale getauscht worden. 
Daher wäre eine 2TB-SSD ein idealer Ersatz, damit der Computer noch leiser wird.

Der Rest der komponenten ist für UHD-Gaming mit FreeSync (deswegen auch eine AMD-Grafikkarte) noch mehr als ausreichend und muss frühstens nächstes Jahr ein Upgrade erfahren.

Ich bedanke mich im Vorraus für die Möglichkeit, an diesem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen zu können.

MfG

Markus Nolte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acx (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Pimp-Up Gemeinde, hallo PCGH-Team! 

Coole Aktion, die ich mir selbstverständlich nicht entgehen lasse um bei dem spannenden Projekt nebst großzügiger Spende mitzumachen. 

Ich versuche mich entsprechend der Empfehlung in eurem YouTube-Video kurz zu halten...

*Als Basis* zum Ausschlachten soll eine meiner inzwischen mehr als in die Tage gekommenen Kisten herhalten, die aus folgenden Komponenten besteht:



*Gehäuse:*
 LC-Power 928B Airduct
*Netzteil:*
 Dragon Force DF-460 GT
*Mainboard:*
 ASUS A8N SLI Premium
*CPU:*
 AMD Athlon64 X2 3800+
*CPU-Kühler:*
 Thermaltake Silent 939
*RAM:*
 4GB (4x 1GB Patriot PSD2G400K)
*Grafik:*
 NVidia GeForce GTX 460 1GB
*Sys-SSD:*
 Crucial MX500 500GB
*HDD:*
 Samsung SP1614C
*DVD:*
 LG GSA-4167B
*"FLOPPY!" *

JA, der läuft immer noch! 
Hier ein paar Bilder des alten Systems – bitte nicht erschrecken, der neue wird deutlich hübscher und aufgeräumter sein! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Das Upgrade* gleicht eher einem Komplett-Tausch.
Am Ende bleibt vom alten PC nur noch das Gehäuse und vorauss. die MX500 System-SSD. 
Es soll am Ende eine "Gaming Machine" sein, um endlich mal einen dedizierten PC für's Zocken ohne lange Wartezeiten und guten FPS-Raten für aktuelle Titel zu haben. 

Dies ist auch unschwer an *meiner Auswahl Eures Angebots* zu erkennen:



*Netzteil: *
Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:*
 Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:*
 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120mm) (1 Punkte)
*Intel-Mainboard*
*:*
 MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:*
 MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)
Im Gehäuse habe ich Platz für zwei 120er Lüfter, evtl. mit etwas Basteln kann noch der dritte untergebracht werden.
In der Hoffnung, dass der CPU-Preis noch etwas sinkt, würde ich das System voraussichtlich *mit folgenden Komponenten vervollständigen*:



*CPU:*
 Intel i7-9700K
*Sys-SSD:*
 evlt. statt der vorhandenen Crucial MX500 500GB eine NVMe, z.B. P1*
*M.2 Kühler:*
 ICY BOX 2280, Höhe 5 oder 10mm (*wenn NVMe)
*RAM:*
 2x 8GB Balistix 3000 CL15 (schon vorhanden)
evtl. noch eine BackUp-HDD
Mir ist klar, dass die Gewinn-Chance sehr gering ist.
Sollte ich doch Glück haben, freue ich mich sehr auf den Zusammenbau (durch mich selbst) und nicht zuletzt meine Dokumentation und die Reaktionen! 

Vielleicht bis bald! 

Besten Gruß
Achim - Alias ACX_Com


----------



## PAN1X (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Liebes PCGH-Team,*

seit 2016 nehme ich nun schon mit der zum Teil gleichen Gurke teil. Was sagt uns das? Richtig, gewonnen hab ich bisher noch nicht  Macht aber nichts - Geduld ist meine Stärke! (Böse Zungen könnten meinen, dann könne ich ja noch länger warten …)

*Mein Rechner*

Zuerst einmal stelle ich (erneut) mein in die Tage gekommenes, aber sehr zuverlässiges Setup vor:

Der damalige Preis-/Leistungs-Knüller Intel Core i7 920 schmiegt sich noch immer sanft in ein ASUS P6T SE mit X58-Chipsatz. 
Damit er sich nicht vernachlässigt fühlt, habe ich ihm in vergangener Zeit satte 12 GB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher spendiert - hat ihm gut gefallen!

Unterstützt wird die kleinste Bloomfield-CPU von einer schnuckeligen Radeon HD 7870 CoolStream, die gar nicht mehr so cool ist, wenn sie ordentlich ackern muss. 
Dafür ist sie nach wie vor zuverlässig, aber eben sehr schwachbrüstig und laut - man möge es ihr verzeihen!

So viel zu den wesentlichen Leistungsträgern meines Schmuckstückes.

*Hier noch mal kompakt, aber ausführlich:*

*CPU*: Core i7 920​*CPU Kühler*: CoolerMaster Seidon 120v​*Mainboard*: Asus P6T SE​*RAM*: 12GB DDR3 1333​*Grafikkarte*: Club3D 7870 CoolStream​*Netzteil*: CoolerMaster MasterWatt 500 Lite (mein Silverstone Strider machte erst vor wenigen Wochen die Krätsche  )​*Massenspeicher*: Kingston 250GB SSD | 1x 500GB HDD​*Monitor*: ASUS 24" Full-HD​*Gehäuse*: Sharkoon VS4 Window​*Peripherie*: Logitech K300 Keyboard + Logitech G402 Mouse


​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(im letzten Bild ist noch mal meine Ninja-Fan-Mount-Technik zu sehen )​ 
*Mein Aufrüstpfad*

Kommen wir nun dazu, warum ich mich für welche Komponenten entschieden habe:

*Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2x8 GiB DDR4-3200*:
Ausreichend schnell, ausreichend groß und ausreichend schön: Trotz Ecken also eine runde Sache! Außerdem war noch ein Punkt übrig. 

*Crucial P1 500 GB*:
Wichtig war mir die PCIe-Anbindung. Für Windows und allerlei Anwendungen ist die SSD im M.2-Format groß genug und passt auch auf das ausgewählte Mainboard.

*Be Quiet Dark Rock 4 Pro*:
Der Dark Rock 4 Pro soll die eingesetzte CPU optimal kühlen - und zwar leise! Dabei hat er auch noch Reserven für doch mögliches Overclocking.

*3x Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM:*
Für eine optimale und leise Belüftung der Komponenten, habe ich mir die Silent Wings 3 ausgesucht. Dank PWM lassen sie sich über das Mainboard ziemlich einfach steuern. 
Genügend Anschlüsse dafür sind jedenfalls vorhanden. 

*Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange*:
Das Gehäuse ist in meiner Auswahl, aus den gleichen Gründen wie die Silent Wings Lüfter: Leiser Betrieb! Und das bei gutem Platzangebot und Kabelmanagement.  
Die vorinstallierten Pure Wings 2 werden durch die ausgewählten Silent Wings 3 PWM ergänzt bzw. ersetzt.

*MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi*:
Ganz ehrlich? WiFi. Aktuell nutze ich meinen Rechner mit DLAN und habe häufig Probleme damit. Und ein Kabel quer durch die Wohnung legen ist auch nicht so prall. 
Mit diesem Mainboard ist das Problem gelöst!

*MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X*:
Was soll ich sagen? Ein System aus AMD Komponenten bildet natürlich das perfekte Zusammenspiel! 
Die Karte bietet für alle aktuellen Spiele ausreichend Leistung - vergangene Pixelkracher als auch kommende Spiele-Highlights dürften damit kein Problem sein.

*Hier ebenfalls wieder Komptakt zusammengefasst:*

*RAM*: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)​*SSD*: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)​*CPU-Kühler*: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)​*Lüfter-Set*: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)​*Gehäuse*: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)​*AMD-Mainboard*: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)​*AMD-Grafikkarte*: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

​Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und was fehlt noch zum perfekten Glück? Was beschaffe ich also in Eigenregie?

*AMD Ryzen 5 3600(X):*
Ausgestattet mit genug Power um aktuelle Spiele zu meistern! Aber nicht nur das: Auch beim Streamen auf Twitch und Konsorten macht die CPU eine gute Figur!

*2TB HDD:*
Ein Datengrab für all den Kram, den man so ansammelt über die Jahre, darf auch nicht fehlen. Festgelegt habe ich mich allerdings noch nicht.

*Netzteil:*
Das gekaufte MasterWatt Lite 500 wird für die Befeuerung ausreichen und wird deshalb auch nicht ersetzt.

*4K Monitor:*
In fernerer Zukunft würde ich auch ein 4K-Display anschaffen, um die Hardware voll ausreizen zu können!

Damit wäre mein Aufrüstpfad am Ende angelangt! 

 *Warum sollte ich nun für den Gewinn ausgewählt werden?

*Nun, um ehrlich zu sein, denke ich, dass jeder aktive PCGH-Leser, sei es nun in der Print- oder Online-Version, verdient hat, einen schönen Gewinn "mit nachhause zu nehmen"! Ich für meinen Teil bin begeisterter Battlefield und PUBG-Spieler und habe aktuell keine Freude daran, mich nach der Arbeit an den Rechner zu setzen - es läuft eh nicht rund! Zudem würde ich gerne auf Twitch oder Mixer aktiv sein und meine Spiele-Künste präsentieren. Ein neuer Rechner würde da natürlich helfen 

Ich hoffe also auch dieses Jahr auf die Gunst höherer Wesen, bekannt als PCGH-Redakteure, und wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

Viele Grüße
PAN1X


----------



## SirGrauwal (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team


Meine aktueller Pc beinhaltet:

Mainboard: Asus Prime B350-Plus
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 1600
Prozessorkühler: be quiet! Pure Rock
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill 16GB DDR4-2400 CL15
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 250 GB
HDD: Toshiba 1TB
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10- CM 500W
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange mit Fenster
Laufwerk: LG DVD-Brenner


Meine Wunsch Aufrüstkomponenten sind: 

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Teile die ich noch extra kaufen müsste:

AMD Ryzen 7 2700x


Jetzt noch warum ich diese Teile ausgesucht habe 


MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC:
Die Grafikkarte habe ich ausgesucht da ich aktuell die genau gleiche besitze, dadurch kann ich mit den beiden Karten Crossfire benutzen. Da GTA V Crossfire untersützt, denke ich dass das neue Red Dead Redemption 2 auch kompatible ist. Wenn ja kann ich mit noch viel höheren Einstellungen im wilden Westen rumherreiten 

Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt:
Dadurch das ich die zwei Karten dann im Crossfire betreiben würde, brauche ich natürlich auch ein größeres Netzteil. Dem entsprechend eignet sich das Straight Power 11 mit 850 Watt perfekt für mein Crossfire System.

Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black:
Das Dark Base Pro 900 war schon immer mein Traum Gehäuse. Auf dem induktiven Ladefeld kann ich prima mein Handy laden während ich nebenbei zocke  Auch für das Crossfire System und den großen CPU Kühler ist in diesem Gehäuse massig Platz und es hat einen 5.25" Laufwerks Platz für meinen DVD-Brenner.  Außerdem ist die zusätzliche Lüftersteuerung für die extra Lüfter auch noch super. 

MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi:
Das Mainboard hat massig Reserven für den Ryzen 7 2700x den ich mir dazu kaufen würde. Mir ist klar das ich zwar nicht alle neusten Features mit dem 2700x nutzen kann, aber die "alten" reichen mir vollkommen aus. Da das Board in euren Tests ja auch passiv prima gelaufen ist, muss ich mir um die Lautstärke auch keine Gedanken machen.

Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4: 
Damit der Ryzen 7 2700x immer flüsterleise laufen kann, auch wenn er belastet wird ist der Dark Rock Pro 4 perfekt. 

3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm): 
Damit die 2 Grafikkarten und der große CPU Kühler auch genug Luft bekommen nochmal 3x 140mm Lüfter extra. Dadurch gibt es einen superguten Airflow 

Crucial MX500 2 TB:
Durch die 2TB MX500 könnte ich entlich meine alte sehr laute 1TB HDD raushauen und hätte trotzdem noch 1TB mehr Speicherplatz 


Bilder von meinem jetzigen System sind im Anhang  Wenn ich zu den glücklichen Gewinnern zählen sollte, würde ich den PC selbst aufrüsten. Danach gebe ich euch natürlich Bilder und den Erfahrungsbericht vom neuen PC. Ich könnte auch ein Benchmark vom jetzigen System und dem aufgerüstetem System machen 


Ich wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern auch viel Glück


----------



## DreamzZ_De (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen eine RTX 2070 erworben und musste nun feststellen, dass meine CPU, die jetzt mittlerweile fast 5 Jahre alt ist zu erhöhtem Bottleneck in Spielen führt, sodass ich teilweise durch die erworbene Grafikkarte keinen Mehrwert habe.
Nun habe ich noch ein CPU-Upgrade mit dem AMD R5-3600 vor, sodass diese Möglichkeit jetzt gerade richtig kommt.
Danke erstmal für die Möglichkeit für alle hier teilzunehmen.

Meine Hardware:

CPU: Intel Core i7 4790k @Stock
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH Edition
Mainboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VII HERO
Ram: 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 MHz
         2x4GB DDR3-1600 MHz
Grafikkarte: Inno3D RTX 2070 X2 OC
Netzteil: 650W LowNoise 85% Efficiency ARLT, CM
SSD:  SanDisk Ultra 3D SSD 500 GB + Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
HDD: WDC 1TB HDD Caviar Black + WDC 1TB HDD Caviar Blue
Gehäuse: BeQuiet SilentBase 800          

Meine PC-Hardware ist zwar nicht gerade langsam, jedoch stört mich, dass die frisch gekaufte GPU nicht die volle Leistung erbringen kann.

Nun meine Upgrade-Hardware:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte) // weil ich mit meinen 16GB schon öfters an meine Grenzen gekommen bin.
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte) // Da er meine kommenden CPU gut kühlen soll
Lüfter-Sets: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) // da meine Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 für mich ein wenig zu laut sind.
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte) // Da ich meine neue Hardware gerne sehen würde und dafür auch gern ein schickes Gehäuse hätte
MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte) // Für mein kommendes CPU Upgrade- darf natürlich dann das dazu passende Board nicht fehlen.

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 55 (10 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## obi85 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH!!
wie jedes Jahr erst mal, TOLLE AKTION!

nun nicht lange fackeln, Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Asus Prime X379 Pro
Ryzen 5 1600X
2x8 GB Gskil Aegis 3000
Asus Rog Rx480 8Gb
Samsung M.2 SSD 256Gb (mit eigenbau Kühlkörper von ner alten HIS Radeon)
Sandisc SSD Plus 500Gb
Bequiet  P10 650Watt
3x120mm Lüfter (2 vorne rein, 1hinten raus)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hätte gerne:

 RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)



Wenn ich gewinnen sollte, wird es noch einen 2700x oder 3600(x) dazu geben, um das ganze paket ab zu runden.

Macht weiter so


----------



## silenter72 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, 

erst einmal vielen Dank, dass ihr Jahr für Jahr der Community etwas zurückgebt und einige Rechner pimpt. In diesem Jahr schicke ich meinen „Hauptrechner“ ins Rennen, der an ein bis zwei Stellen eine Veränderung verdient hat. 
Ich verrate auch, was mit den Komponenten passieren wird, die den Rechner verlassen. Denn diese werden kein Elektroschrott werden. 
Hier erst einmal die Daten meines aktuellen PC´s. 

Mainboard: MSI MEG Z390 ACE
Prozessor: Intel i7-8700k, 3,70 GHz (Coffee Lake)
Prozessorkühler: Raijintek - Orcus RGB Rainbow Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm
Arbeitsspeicher: Team Group T-Force Nighthawk DDR4-3000 2x8GB
SSD: M.2 Team Group P30 NVMe 240 GB, M.2 Intel SSD 256 GB, Samsung SSD 860 Evo 500 GB, Crucial MX 500 GB
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G
Netzteil: BitFenix Whisper M80 Plus Gold 650 Watt
Gehäuse: BitFenix Enso Mesh Midi-Tower 
Monitore: 2x 27 Zoll 1xLG 27UD68W, 1x AOC AGON AG273QCX
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ausgewählte Wunsch-Komponenten:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Nun zu meinem Vorhaben:

Ich möchte meinen Rechner auf Luft umrüsten, da ich einen Silent PC haben möchte und die Pumpe doch recht laut ist, bzw. das Einzige ist, was Geräusche macht. Zum Umbau werde ich mir noch kompatible RGB Lüfter kaufen und diese in die Front des Enso Mesh einbauen. Im Blick habe ich hier die Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3. 

Sollte der Dark Rock 4 höhentechnisch nicht in das Enso passen, so habe ich in meinem Hardwarelager ein Corsair Crystal 680X (white) aus einem Hardwaretest. Die Idee ist, dann in dem Crystal 680X mein System neu zu bauen. 

Der Teamgroup RAM wird dem schnelleren Ballistix Tactical Tracer weichen und die eine M.2 SSD wird der Crucial BX500 im System Platz machen. 
Die RTX2080 wird eine würdige Weiterentwicklung für meinen Rechner sein und meinen beiden Monitoren die Sporen geben. 

Was passiert mit dem alten RAM, der GraKa und der einen M.2 SSD?

Ich habe noch ein Z370 Board bei mir und möchte mir für weitere Hardware-Tests eine Testbench bzw. ein Testsystem aufbauen um meinen „Hauptrechner“ somit nur noch zum reinigen oder zum erweitern öffnen. 
Alle noch notwendigen Komponenten für die Testbench habe ich bereits auf meiner Einkaufsliste für den Black Friday. 

Ich wünsche Allen viel Erfolg mit Ihren Bewerbungen. 

Viele Grüße aus Berlin 
Stephan


----------



## midorr (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr coole Aktion! So dann mache ich mich mal an die Arbeit und erkläre mein "langzeit Projetk" was dadurch natürlich beschleuningt würde.

Mein PC ist an sich mehrere Jahre alt und hat schon verschiedene Aufrüstungen hinter sich. Zwischendurch auch eine Fehlentscheidung was Motherboard und Prozessor angeht, da dieser mal in einer Phase der Geldknappheit abgeraucht sind. 

Seid ca. 2 Monaten bin ich wieder dabei aufzurüsten und ich versuche das mit so viel sinn wie möglich anzugehe. Da Passiert natürlich nach und nach und begonnenhabe ich mit gehäuse und Netzteil. 
Erst kamen ein neues zukunftssicheres Gehäuse von Bequiet. Das Dark Base 900. Dazu auch dann ein neues Netzteil. Das Bequiet pure power 11. Andere Teile wie Prozessor und ram sind  auf dem Weg zu mir oder werden gekauft.(dazu siehe unten).

Da ich etwas auf günstige Angebote achten muss kaufe ich die Teile nach und nach immer wenn ich ein gutes Angebot finde, da würde mir diese Aktion ideal helfen da ich eigendlich hauptsächlich nurnoch  ein Zukunftssicheres MB, HDD, eine flotte Graka und einen leisen kühler brauche. Ein M2 Speicher wäre auch super 😊

[size=+1]*Folgende Komponenten habe ich mir ausgesucht:*[/size]

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 55 (5 Punkte übrig)

[size=+1]*Folgende Komponenten sind derzeit verbaut:*[/size]

Tower:* Bequiet dark Base Pro 900*
Netzteil:* Bequiet  Pure power 11 600Watt*
Prozessor: *AMD FX4300* Dieser wird ersetzt. gegen einen *Ryzen 5 3600*.
Mainboard: *GIGABYTE Mainboard 970-Gaming * Damit kann man nix mehr anfangen
Ram: *12GiB wild zusammen gestückelt*- Habe mir schon Corsair 3200mhz DDR4 Ram besorgt
Graka: *Nvidea Geforce GTX 1050 Ti von MSI* - Etwas langsam 
Speicher:*3 X SSD  64GB, 128GB und 500GB alle von Sandisk und eine alte WD HDD 150GB + 4TB Netzlaufwerk *

[size=+1]*-Für das Projekt gekauft/auf dem Weg:*[/size]
*Dark Base 900*- Leise und zukunftssicher alte Hardware wurde erstmal hier hinein gebaut da langzeit projekt.
*Pure Power 11 600Watt *Auch schon verbaut absolut zukunftssicher
*Corsair Vegeance DDR4 3200MHz 2x8GiB*- Was muss das muss
*Ryzen 5 3600*- Beste Preisleistung

[size=+1]*Plan - oder auch warum ich welches Teil gewählt habe:*[/size]
Wie gesagt: Brauche ich die Passende Hardware für einen Ryzen 5 3600 die in mein neues Dark Base herein soll. Dazu muss es zukunftssicher werden: 
*SSD*: Eine 250GB M2 SSD von Crucial ist schon unterwegs als Systemplatte. Da ich sonst noch keine weitere  M2 SSD besitze und  das board mehr als eine unterstütz passt diese ideal als Platte für primäre spiele. Alle oben aufgeführten SSDs sollen natürlich wieder verbaut werden

*Mainboard*:  Für den Ryzen 5 3600  brauche ich natürlich ein Mainboard mit passendem sockel.  Das wichtigste an meinem Rechner ist, dass dieser zukunftssicher ist da ich sehr lange davon was haben möchte und ich auch vllt irgendwann nochmal die Möglichkeit haben will wieder aufzurüsten. Deswegen gehen so viele Punkte in das Mainboard das dann natürlich x570 sein muss. Vllt werden pci 4.0 SSDs irgendwann erschwinglich

*CPU-Kühler*: Da ich am PC auch arbeite soll es vor allem Leise sein und trotzdem was leisten. Einfach der beste Kühler.

* Graka*: Hier habe ich die AMD Grafikkarte gewählt da ich mir genau diese auch gekauft hätte. Ist in Preisleistung einfach besser als vergleichebare Nvidea Karten und da mein Monitor Freesync unterstütz passt diese einfach super.


PUUUH 😊 Ganz schön viel gechrieben und hoffe vollständig villeicht wird mein Projekt mein projekt ja hiermit beschleuning damit ich nicht mehr auf Monate mit schnäppchen planen muss
Anbei noch ein Bild vom Innenraum.

Liebe Grüße,
Robert


----------



## Thor2016 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen, endlich wieder „Pimp my PC“!


Mein System läuft seit 2014 mit verschiedenen Upgrades jetzt in dieser Konfiguration:

Gehäuse:             Aerocool Xpredator Big Tower White Edition
Mainboard:           MSI Z87-G43 Gaming
Prozessor:            I7 4790K geköpft mit LM @ 4,4 GHz all Core
CPU-Kühler:         EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3
Grafikkarte:         ASUS ROG Poseidon GTX 1080 Ti (dank 10 Jahren PCGHX)
Arbeitsspeicher:   4x4 GB DDR3 Avexir @ 1600 MHz
Netzteil:              Be Quiet Straight Power E10-CM 700W
Festplatte(n):      Samsung SSD 840 EVO 256GB für System; Samsung SSD 750 EVO 256GB für Daten;
WD HDD 2TB für Fotos, Musik, Videos; Hitachi HDD 3TB für Sicherungen
Sound:		  Onboard und Edifier 5.1 Lautsprecher
TV-Karte:		  Hauppauge WinTV HVR-5500
Laufwerk:		  Optiarc DVD RW
Betriebssystem:	  Windows 10
Monitor:              Asus ROG Swift PG348Q
Tastatur:             Logitech G910
Maus:                 Logitech G502

Meine Auswahl:

Mainboard:          MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
RAM:                  Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse:            Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:        Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:          3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
SSD:                  Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)

Gesamt: 47 Punkte von 55 (8 Punkte übrig)


Das Auswahlsystem finde ich dieses Jahr super!


Gründe für meine Auswahl:

MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi: Eigentlich bin ich ja Intel Fan. Allerdings finde ich es nicht schön, dass Intel mit nahezu jeder neuen Prozessorgeneration auch eine Sockeländerung durchführt. Der zwangsläufige Boardwechsel (Greta lässt grüßen) verteuert und verkompliziert ein Prozessorupgrade somit unnötig. Auch sind die Prozessoren günstiger als bei Intel. Daher würde ich zu AMD wechseln und habe mich für die mittlere der möglichen Optionen beim Mainboard entschieden. Ein Ryzen 7 3700X würde hinzukommen.
Warum das MPG und nicht das MEG: Derzeit nutze ich keine M2, benötige aber mindestens 5 x SATA3.

Ballistix Sport LT 4x8 GiB DDR4-3200: Zwar bin ich RGB Fan, aber im Sinne der Zukunftssicherheit lieber gleich 32 statt 16 GiB.

Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black: Die Sicht ins Innere des Aerocool ist nicht wirklich gut und ein paar Macken hat es inzwischen auch. Das „Große“ habe ich gewählt, weil ich meinen DVD-Brenner wieder einbauen möchte. Die anderen Gehäuse bieten hierfür leider keinen Platz.

Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4: Einfach um das Gesamtpaket „Be Quiet“ abzurunden. Mein Brocken 3 würde es sicherlich auch schaffen, die Wärme abzuführen.

3x Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM: Ebenfalls wegen des Gesamtpaketes. Außerdem möchte ich die Lüfterdrehzahlen niedrig halten und trotzdem genug Airflow haben. Die Lüftersteuerung des Dark Base Pro 900 bietet sich hierfür geradezu an.

Crucial MX500 2TB: Sie soll die WD-HDD ablösen.

Warum keine Grafikkarte und kein Netzteil: Wie oben schon kurz erwähnt, hatte mir das Losglück Ende 2017 die Asus ROG GTX 1080 TI Poseidon zugespielt. Habe damals kurz in Erwägung gezogen, diese zu verkaufen und vom Erlös mein gesamtes System zu erneuern. Sie ist dann doch in meinen Rechner eingezogen und lief dort eine Weile mit gedrosselter Leistung, da mein Netzteil zu schwach war. Jetzt ist das Be Quiet Straight Power E10-CM 700W drin. Beides sollte noch eine Weile ausreichend Leistung für meine Bedürfnisse haben.
Seit Anfang 2019 ist auch meine Full HD-Ära vorbei. Hab mein „Schwarzgeldkonto“ geplündert und mir den Asus ROG Swift PG348Q zugelegt. Auch in UWQHD zeigt die 1080 Ti bisher keine Schwächen.

Mit umziehen würden also Grafikkarte, Netzteil, DVD-Brenner, TV-Karte und die Festplatten (außer der WD). Den Umbau würde ich selbst erledigen.


Spielemäßig bin ich übrigens in Skyrim, Magalan (Elex) und mit dem Witcher unterwegs. Red Dead Redemption hab ich noch auf dem Plan. Myst und Black Mirror waren auch mein Ding - vielleicht kommt aus der Richtung mal wieder etwas Schönes (so ganz ohne Hektik).
Für Home Office und nebenbei mal TV wird der PC natürlich auch genutzt. Hier macht sich der breite Monitor sehr gut.


Allen Teilnehmern wünsche ich viel Glück!


----------



## Style117 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
ich habe meinen Computer schon seit 2011 und die Hardware habe ich sich seitdem kaum verändert. Ich plane schon seit einigen Wochen einen neuen PC mit einem Ryzen 7 3700X zusammen zustellen.  Die CPU und ein neues Gehäuse habe ich bereits erworben. Mit den von mir ausgewählten Wunschkomponenten erhoffe ich mir ein zukunftssicheres System dessen Kern mir hoffentlich wieder viele Jahre gut Dienste leistet.
------------------------------------------------------------------

*[size=+1]Mein System:[/size]*

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-2600K
*RAM:* 3 x 4 GB GEIL PC3-10667 DDR3
*Mainboard:* Asus P8P67 Pro Rev 3.0
*Grafikarte:* Asus 4GB D5 X Turbo GTX 970 OC
*HDD:* Western Digitial AV-GP 2TB
*SSD1:* SanDisk SDSSDP-128G-G25 128GB
*SSD2:* Crucial Real SDD C300 64GB
*Netzteil:* Corsair VS550 PC-Netzteil
*W-Lan:* Asus PCE-AC56 PCIe-Karte
*Gehäuse:* Xigmatek Midgard 
*Lüfter:* Boxed CPU-Kühler und Standard Lüfter des Gehäuses.
*Laufwerk:* LG BH10LS30 Blu Ray Brenner
------------------------------------------------------------------

*[size=+1]Wunschkomponenten:[/size]*

*RAM:* Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
*SSD:* Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard:* MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
*AMD-Grafikkarte:* MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

------------------------------------------------------------------

*[size=+1]Begründung:[/size]*

*RAM:*  Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Mein Aktueller Ram ist veraltet und ist mit meinem Wunsch-Mainboard nicht kompatibel.  Der RAM mit 3200  Mhz passt sehr gut zum Ryzen 7 3700x und ist mit 32 GiB auch für die nächsten Jahre mehr als ausreichend.  Die RGB-Beleuchtung passt gut zum Pimp Motto der Aktion.

*SSD:*  Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Die neue SSD soll meine alten SSDs ersetzen.  Die alten SSDS bieten mittlerweile nicht mehr genug Speicherplatz.

*CPU-Kühler:*  Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Mein alter Rechner ist sehr laut. Dies ist teilweise störend, deshalb möchte ich das mein neuer Rechner leise ist und  die CPU besser gekühlt wird als mit einem boxed Lüfter.

*Lüfter-Set:*  3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Mit den 3 extra 140 mm kann ich den Airflow in meinem Be Quiet Dark Base 700 verbessern. Außerdem hoffe ich, dass durch die extra Gehäuselüfter bessere Temperaturen bei geringe Drehzahl erreicht werden können.

*Mainboard:* MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Das Mainboard bildet mit der CPU den Kern des PCs und soll mir wie bei meinem aktuellen Rechner möglichst lange erhalten bleiben. Deshalb finde ich es sinnvoll auch jetzt schon ein 
Motherboard mit PCie 4 Schnittstellen zu kaufen. Da dieses Mainboard integriertes W-Lan besitzt kann ich meine alte W-Lan-Karte ausbauen, dass lässt das Innenleben meines neuen PCs aufgeräumter erscheinen. Die RGB-Beleuchtung des Mainboards passt wieder gut zum Pimp-Motto.

*AMD-Grafikkarte:*  MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)
Diese Karte hat ein sehr gutes  Preis-Leistung Verhältnis und ist ausreichend um PC-Spiele in den nächsten Jahren mit hohen Grafikeinstellungen in einer Auflösung von 2.560 x 1.440 Pixel flüssig spielen zu können.

------------------------------------------------------------------

*[size=+1]Aktuelle selbst Anschaffung: [/size]*

*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 7 3700x 
CPU mit gutem Preisleistungsverhältnis und ausreichend um PC Spiele in den nächsten Jahren flüssig spielen zu können.

*Gehäuse:* Be Quiet Dark Base 700 
Sehr schönes schlichtes Gehäuse mit guter Schalldämmung und Airflow.

------------------------------------------------------------------

*[size=+1]Zukunft:[/size]*

In naher Zukunft Plane ich den neuen PC noch zu erweitern. Es werden zwei NVME m.2 SSD für mehr Speicherplatz angeschafft. (Samsung Interne NVMe SSD 970 EVO 500 GB/1 TB ) und 2 WQHD Monitore (Acer Nitro VG270UP (27 Zoll)).


----------



## derpaderp (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich also für die "Pimp my PC 2019" Aktion!
Anfang des Jahres habe ich mir meinen sehr alten PC aufgerüstet und dafür auch die Hilfe des PCGH Forums und des PCGH-Discords in Anspruch genommen. Ihr wart alle sehr hilfreich, vielen Dank! 
Da damals das Budget etwas knapp war haben sich mit der Zeit doch einige Schwachstellen offenbart. Das Netzteil hätte ich unbedingt wechseln sollen und eine stärkere Grafikkarte wäre besser gewesen. Im Zuge der Aktion hoffe ich meinen PC ein weiteres mal aufrüsten zu können und die Schwachstellen zu beseitigen!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Jetzt aber erst mal zu meinem System:

Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series 200R
Gehäuselüfter: 2x 120mm (waren schon im Gehäuse verbaut)
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630W
Motherboard: MSI B450 Gaming Plus
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600
RAM: 2 x 8GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200
GPU: KFA2 GeForce GTX 1660 Ti
SSD1: Crucial MX500 500GB (Für Games)
SSD2: OCZ-Vector180 120GB (Für Windows, ist mittlerweile auf 80GB „geschrumpft“)
HDD: WDC WD6400AADS (Für Daten, Uralte 640GB Platte, da sollte man mal was machen)
Blu-Ray Brenner: LG Blu-ray Disc Brenner BH16NS55
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 24"


----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Upgraden würde ich sehr gerne mit folgenden Komponenten:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Mein Netzteil ist sehr alt und im PCGH-Discord sowie Forum wurde nichts gutes an der Städteserie von Thermaltake gelassen. Mir wurde dringend geraten den „Schrott“ auszuwechseln. Durch das fehlende Kabelmanagement hat sich im unteren Bereich meines Rechners auch noch ein Klumpen Kabel abgelagert (argh). Liebe PCGH Redaktion: Muss das denn so bleiben? ^^

Im Zuge der Upgradeaktion habe ich mich deshalb zuerst für ein gutes Netzteil entschieden. Die BeQuiet Netzteile wären sowieso meine 1. Wahl gewesen und Kabelmanagement haben sie auch noch! Im PCGH-Discord wird BeQuiet auch dauernd empfohlen, dann kann es doch nur gut sein! 600W scheint mir für die Zukunft zu wenig und 1000W zu viel. Daher habe ich mich für die goldene Mitte entschieden und die 850W Version gewählt. Wenn man schon das Netzteil wechselt, wieso nicht gleich das ganze Gehäuse? 

Das Be Quiet Silent Base 801 sieht wirklich sehr edel aus und es hat keine sinnlosen Öffnungen die ich mit Stoff und Tesafilm zukleben müsste damit kein Staub rein fliegt... Wie sieht das denn bitte aus? Aber wirkungsvoll ist es. Kein Staub im Gehäuse! 
Den Trick hab ich übrigens von euch gelernt durch diesen Artikel:  https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Case...deos/Staubschutzfilter-selbst-gebaut-1098336/
(Magnetklebeband ist eine Riesenfummelei und Magnetismus war mir dann doch zu riskant an einem PC, daher der Tesafilm)

Auch der Festplattenspeicher geht langsam zur neige. Die Spiele werden immer größer und meine OCZ-Vector180 hat sich über die Jahre auf 80GB statt der ursprünglichen 120GB verkleinert. Deswegen wäre die 2TB MX 500 SSD die perfekte Lösung. Sie hätte auch direkt einen kleinen Bruder mit der MX500 500GB! 
Bei meiner Upgradeaktion im Frühjahr habe ich ein MSI B450 Gaming Plus erworben. Ich bin super zufrieden mit dem Mainboard und mit MSI allgemein. Zuvor hatte ich jahrelang ein MSI 770-C45 Board und hatte NIE Probleme. Deshalb muss hier nichts getan werden. Die 2 leeren Ram-Slots könnte man allerdings noch mit 2 weiteren 8 GB 3200er Modulen befüllen, findet ihr nicht?
Da ich mit MSI so zufrieden bin würde mich eine MSI Grafikkarte sehr glücklich machen. Naja und RTX hätte ich auch gerne mal Live gesehen! Die RTX 2070 Super wäre genial! Habe bei meiner letzten Upgradeaktion gelernt man sollte nicht bei der Grafikkarte sparen! Die 2080 frisst aber so viele Gewinnspiel-Punkte weg, dass der Rest vom System zu kurz kommen würde. 

Mit diesen Teilen könnte ich endlich einen starken PC mein eigen nennen und Cyberpunk 2077 in schönster Grafik (mit RTX!) genießen *träum*
Ich würde mich echt riesig freuen über das Upgrade. Die Teile würden sich sehr gut zu meinem bisherigen System ergänzen. Den Einbau würde ich natürlich selbst übernehmen. Macht doch Spaß! Vor allem wenn man mit Kabelmanagement alles sauber und ordentlich halten kann!


PS: Natürlich würde ich selbst auch noch etwas beisteuern. Der 24“ Monitor würde einem dieser schicken modernen gewölbten Riesen weichen


----------



## JNISSEN (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
erst einmal riesen Dank für diese coole Aktion mit „Pimp-my-PC“. Bis lang war ich nur eifriger Mitleser des Forums und fleißiger Zuschauer des You-Tube Kanals, doch jetzt werde ich auch einen Beitrag posten. 

Zuerst kommen wir zu meinem Destop-Pc, der Anfang des Jahres 2014 erstmals zusammengestellt wurde:

Gehäuse:                  Corsair Carbide 300R
CPU:                           Intel Core i5 4670K @4,2 Ghz all Core
Mainboard:             ASRock Z87 Extreme3
CPU-Kühler:          Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A
Grafikkarte:           MSI Radeon RX 570 ARMOR 8G OC (seit 2018 verbaut) (undervolt auf 0,98 V)
Arbeitsspeicher:  2x8Gb Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
Netzteil:                  530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze
Festplatten:           Samsung SSD 850 Pro 256 Gb; 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD; 2 x alte Laptop HDD 
Sound:                      “Externer USB Sound Stick”
Betriebssystem:   Windows 10
Monitor:                  Asus VE 248 (24” 60Hz)
Tastatur:                  Microsoft 600 
Maus:                        Logitech G502

Bis lang hält sich mein PC ganz wacker. Er packt so gut wie alle Games (Battlefield 1, Forza 7, GTA5 etc.) mit hohen Einstellungen auf rund 60 fps. 
Aktuell stellt sich meine CPU als Bottelneck da. Diese ist vor allem mit den 64 Mann in BF1 stark überfordert (Drops down to 30 fps). 
Gerade hier wäre ein Upgrade wünschenswert. 
Weitere Anwendungen wie Siemens NX, Ansys Workbench oder Python laufen gut, jedoch teilweise recht hakelig. Ja ich spiele nicht nur, sondern bin auch fürs Studium aktiv.
Aus diesen Gründen bin ich seit einiger Zeit an einem Upgrade interessiert. 

Meine Wunschkonfiguration wäre wie folgt:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell selbst an zu schaffen:
CPU:            AMD Ryzen 5 3600
Monitor:    24 Zoll WQHD mit 144 Hz
Tastatur:    Mechanisch, praktisch, gut…

So nun zu meiner Wahl die ich getroffen habe:

Die Komponenten des aktuellen PC’s die ich übernehmen werde:
Gehäuse: Sieht noch gut aus und tut seine Dienste (Air Flow) hervorragend
SSD: Was soll man groß zu einer nicht so großen SSD sagen…
HDD: Same here…
Maus: Schlicht weg hat mich die Einrasttaste des Scrollrades begeistert. (Super Maus)

Bei der aktuellen Preis/Leistung der AMD Komponenten, musste ich einfach hier zuschlagen. 
Das MSI x570 Mainboard passt perfekt zum Ryzen 5 3600 und dieser kann mit dem Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 einen richtig kühlen Kopf bewahren. 
Die zusätzlichen Shadow Wings werden das gesamte System in Sachen Temperaturen und Lautstärke abrunden. 
Da ich aktuell sehr gute Erfahrungen mit meiner MSI 570 gemacht habe, wäre eine weitere Null und das XT auf keinen Fall verkehrt. 
Die RX 5700 XT wir dann butterweiche 144 fps bei 1080p oder 60 fps bei 1440p liefern. 
Die Leistung dieser ist sicherlich erneut weiter ausbaubar, indem an der Voltschraube etwas gedreht wird

Das Einbauen werde ich natürlich selbständig übernehmen….Wo bleibt auch sonst der Spaß an neuer Hardware. 

Da ihr als PC Games and Hardware was Gutes tut, möchte ich dies auch!
Somit möchte ich anschließend mein bisheriges System gerne verkaufen. 
Den Erlös hieraus würde ich gerne an eine wohltätige Einrichtung spenden. 

Ich hoffe ich habe an alle Details gedachte und wüsche allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

Viele Grüße wahlweise aus dem hohen Norden oder Wolfenbüttel
Janik


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThePaddx (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion,
die meisten meiner PC Teile sind nun schon 5 Jahre alt und machen merklich Probleme,
sind in Sachen Leistung nicht mehr zeitgemäß und können sie meine Anwendungen auch nur bedingt händeln.
Daher möchte ich mein System aufrüsten um sowohl in Sachen Spielen als auch bei Bildbearbeitung gut gerüstet zu sein.

Mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus:

Prozessor: Intel i7 4790K
Mainboard: MSI Z97M Gaming Socket 1150
RAM: 2x Corsair Vengance 4GB DDR3, 2x GEIL 4GB DDR3
Grafikkarte: MSI RTX 2070 Gaming
CPU Kühler: Corsair Hydro H60 Rev 1
Gehäuse: BeQuiet Silent Base 801 Orange Window
SSD: Samsung Evo 860 250GB, Samsung Evo 860 500GB
HDD: 2TB Samsung HDD
Lüfter: 2x BeQuiet Pure Wings + 2x BeQuiet Silent Wings
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power 11

Die einzigen Neuerungen der letzten 5 Jahre waren das Gehäuse , Netzteil und die Grafikkarte. 
Alles andere ist im PC bereits seit 5 oder mehr Jahren verbaut.


Die folgenden Komponenten würde ich gerne verbauen:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 55 (14 Punkte übrig)

Ich plane auf einen AMD Ryzen 3700X umzurüsten, der auch in den nächsten Wochen bestellt wird. Deswegen habe ich hier auch das AMD Mainboard ausgewählt habe.
Ich ahbe mir dort das größt mögliche ausgesucht, um auf alle fälle für die Zukunft gerüstet zu sein, wenn PCIE 4.0 und W-LAN ax relevant werden.
Der 4790k hat so langsam ausgedient und bedarf eines Upgrades  Das gleiche gilt für die ausgewählte 2TB SSD.
Der Speicherplatz auf meiner 2TB HDD für meine Hobbies (Fotografie und Spiele) neigt sich allmählich dem Ende zu und die Spiele, die ich dort installiert habe,
bräuchten eigentlich eine SSD um schnellere Ladezeiten und schnelleres Textur-Laden zu ermöglichen. Damit könnte ich meine HDD  ausschließlich für meine Fotografie und Bildbearbeitung nutzen.
Sowohl das Netzteil und die Grafikkarte sind mehr als Ausreichend.


----------



## wachterstefan1 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team

Mein aktuelles Setup:

AMD FX8320, Box Kühler
ASUS M5A97 EVO R2
Antec One Tower
Be Quiet System Power 7 400W
Sapphire Radeon R7 260X
24GB Kingston DDR3 1600MHz
Samsung 840 Evo 500GB SSD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, er ist nun leider schon in die Jahre gekommen, hab mir halt noch nicht die Zeit und das Geld genommen um ein Upgrade durchzuführen, es wird aber langsam aber sicher bitter nötig.
Ich bin begeisterter Hobbyfotograf und hin und wieder wird auch was gespielt, aber leider wechsle ich dafür immer öfter auf meinen Dienst-Laptop, welcher allerdings alles andre als optimal dafür ist (Steam wird schon mal vom Firmen-Trojaner bemängelt).

Ich hoffe daher mit dem Paket in eine Richtung zu kommen, womit dann besser ausgearbeitet und auch gespielt werden kann.

Hier die Liste, welche mir dabei helfen könnte:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


Auf diesem Weg auch viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!


----------



## BobMahoo (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH Crew,
ich bin nicht so der große Schreiberling, drum fasse ich mich kurz.
Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Tolle Aktion. Gern bewerbe ich mich hierfür da meine "alte Möhre" schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist und so langsam mal ein Upgrade benötigt. 

Meine jetzigen Specs.

- Intel® Core™ i5-3570K 
- ASUS P8Z77-V LX 
- ADATA DIMM 2x 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit + 2x 4GB 
- Cooler Master CM690II Advanced 
- 1 HDD 6TB (Seagate Iron Wolf)
- 2x SSD 120 GB (Samsung 830)
- Thermaltake 530W
- GIGABYTE Geforce GTX 660 Ti OC 
- Windows 10 
- Scythe Katana 3 


Mein Wunsch Specs.

RAM
Ausgewählt: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 - 5 Punkte von 5 (noch 0 möglich)

SSD
Ausgewählt: Crucial MX500 2 TB - 11 Punkte von 11 (noch 0 möglich)

Netzteile
Ausgewählt: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt - 7 Punkte von 7 (noch 0 möglich)

CPU-Kühler
Ausgewählt: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 - 4 Punkte von 4 (noch 0 möglich)

AMD-Mainboard von MSI
Ausgewählt: MSI MEG X570 Ace - 19 Punkte von 19 (noch 0 möglich)

AMD-Grafikkarte von MSI
Ausgewählt: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC - 9 Punkte von 9 (noch 0 möglich) 

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein Wunsch CPU wäre: 
Ryzen 7 3700X

Aktuelle Lüfter und Gehäuse tun´s noch ganz gut. Nur der Rest bräuchte mal ne Upgrade. 

Freu mich natürlich riiiiesig über einen Gewinn.

Bis dahin, VG


----------



## rum (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Lieblingsredaktion!

Sehr gute Aktion im Allgemeinen! 


*Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die Aktion "Pimp my PC2019".*


Aktuelle Komponenten:
Board: MSI B450 Gaming Plus
CPU: Ryzen 5 1500X mit boxed Lüfter (UV)
RAM: 2x8GB Crucial Ballistix (3200@CL16@1.35)
GPU: XFX R9 380 4GB
SSD/HDD: 240GB SSD + 480 GB SSD
PSU: BeQuiet Straight Power 10 500W
Home: Coolermaster CM 690 II (ver.2)


Augesuchte Komponenten aus der Aktion:
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)



Kurzbeschreibung:

Board, CPU und RAM möchte ich behalten.

Da ich später (sofern notwendig) auf einen 2700X bzw. Ryzen 3000er aufrüsten möchte, kommt mir ein größerer CPU-Kühler sehr gelegen 
>> Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4

Mein Netzteil reicht evtl. noch, jedoch empfinde ich gerade bei Netzteilen immer das Bedürfnis halbwegs aktuell unterwegs zu sein. Alleine aufgrund der immer kürzer werdenen Schaltzeiten von Prozessoren und Grafikkarten und den dadurch entstehenden Lastspitzen. Abgesehen davon habe ich aktuell eines ohne Cable Management .. 
>> Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt

Meine aktuellen SSDs sind "VOLL". Es ist eine Zockerkiste und die 480er SSD ist jetzt schon voll. Alleine Destiny 2 und WOW sind krasse Platzfresser. Ich habe mich damals, was die Größe der Spielesammlungs-SSD angeht, einfach etwas verrechnet.
>> Crucial MX500 2 TB

Aktuell behause ich meine Hardware in einem Miditower von Coolermaster. Ich mag den Tower wirklich sehr: er ist stabil und hat das eine oder andere sehr nützliche Feature (Öffnungen zur Kabelverlegung, Verwindungssteif, leise). Jedoch kommt irgendwann der Punkt, an dem man merkt, dass alles doch ein wenig eingepfercht ist. Die SSDs "klemmen" "irgendwie" am Laufwerkskähig hinten dran und das Gesamtgebilde aus CPU-Kühler, Grafikkarte und Netzteil ist doch recht eng bei-einander. Der neue Tower wäre eine tolle Bereicherung!
>> Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black

Meine Grafikkarte ist meiner Meinung nach aktuell der Flaschenhals für Zocken. Die CPU schlumpert meist bei 30-50% rum (Ausnahme Civ und Konsorten) und die Grafikkarte krächzt und knarzt aus allen Löchern. Euer Angebot mit einer 5700 (XT) ist wie perfekt für meine Bedürfnisse! Ich brauche aktuell (noch) kein RT und lege viel Wert auf 8GB VRam und P/L.
>> MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X

Das zu erwartende neue Gehäuse hat zwar schon 3 eingebaute Lüfter aber ich hätte gerne ein paar als Ersatz bzw. zur Erweiterung/Optimierung des Luftstroms.
>> 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (140 mm)


Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen System (nicht wundern; es ist mein Arbeitsschreibtisch mit dem Linux-Arbeits-Mini usw.).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruß
Rum


----------



## Vamyrth (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo und einen schönen guten Tag PCGH-Team, Community!

Mein derzeit noch verwendetes Setup sieht wie folgt aus:
- CPU: Intel i7 4770k
- CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Ben Nevis
- Mainboard: MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming
- RAM: 16GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Pro rot PC3-17066U DDR3
- Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 8GB
- Netzteil: Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 650W 
- Gehäuse: NZXT schwarz/rot, Glasfenster
- Gehäuse-Lüfter: 2x Enermax T.B.Silence red, 120mm
- SSD: 2x Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic 500GB
- HDD: Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB

Das Grundgerüst wurde erstmals Anfang 2014 gekauft, ich musste allerdings schon das Netzteil wegen Defekt kurz nach Garantiezeit austauschen.
Die Grafikkarte wurde ebenfalls vor ca. 2 3/4 Jahren nachgerüstet, weil die Vorgänger Karte kurz nach Garantiezeit den Geist aufgab.

Wie man erkennt, eigentlich ein rechter alter PC, der durchaus in Sachen FHD mithalten könnte.
Jedoch möchte ich auf den 4k-Train aufspringen und der Monitor dafür habe ich auch neulich erst zu einem erstaunlich guten Preis auf Ebay ersteigert.
Mit diesem Setup könnte ich zwar 4k mit low spielen, aber ein Genuss ist das gerade nicht.
Meine Zeitspanne für einen neuen PC ist sowieso gekommen und da sich die Zeit auch dem Black Friday nähert, will ich mir definitiv sowieso einen neuen PC zulegen.

Mit folgender Wunsch-Config
-----
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)
-----
würde mein baldiges Setup prima ergänzt werden, welches ich mit dem 
- Intel i9 9900K (damit der CPU-Kühler auch was zu tun bekommt)
- G.Skill Trident Z Neo DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 (RGB + Speed-Power)
- Corsair Force Series MP510 960GB, M.2 (für mich der persönliche P/L-Sieger der M.2 SSDs)
vollenden würde.

Das Gehäuse sieht nach wie vor sehr gut aus, nicht mal Kratzer! 
Lüfter laufen auch noch schön leise, aber ich denke es wird mal Zeit für mehr RGB, die Sharkoon Shark Blades RGB, 120mm haben es mir irgendwie angetan.
Das Netzteil sollte zu dem auch ausreichend sein. 

Dieser neue PC hält dann bestimmt auch "meine" 4-5 Jahre wieder (hoffentlich).

Natürlich baue ich alles selbst zusammen; habe auch jede Menge Erfahrung, weil ich alle PCs für Family, Freunde und deren Freunde zusammen baue.
Es ist nicht sonderlich schwer und es macht auf jedes neue Mal immer wieder Spaß v.a. die technische Weiterentwicklung und die Unterschiedlichkeit der verschiedenen Markenhersteller mitzuerleben.
Kabelmanagement war, ist und wird wohl immer eine spezielle Herausforderung sein, die ich mich gerne immer wieder widme.

Bleibt zum Schluß nur noch zu sagen, vielen lieben Dank an euch PCGH für die Pimp-Aktion; und allen Teilnehmern viel viel Glück.
LG
Christian


----------



## Schori (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag PCGH Redaktion,


erstmel danke für die geile Aktion!
Mein PC ist zwar nicht so alt (bei erscheinen von Zen1 erneuert) aber da ich in WQHD spiele gerät der Rechner recht oft an seine Grenzen. Und das obwohl mir oft 50-60 FPS genügen. Euer Witcher PCGH Preset kann ich z.B. nicht genießen.
Da ich aktuell Student bin fehlt mir auch das nötige Geld um aufzurüsten, daher hoffe ich zu den Auserwählten zu gehören. 

Hier mein aktuelles System:
AMD R5 1600X ^^ Sapphire Rx 580 Pulse ^^ ASRock AB350  Pro4 ^^ 2x8GB Ballistix Tactical 3000 ^^ Samsung PM951 512GB ^^ Samsung  840 EVO 500GB ^^ Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH ^^ Seasonic Focus+ Platinum 550W ^^ Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH ^^ iiyama ProLite B2783QSU-B1


Meine Wunschkonfiguration wäre folgende:

SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)



Hier warum genau diese:

-Die 1TB SSD weil mir der Platz ausgeht.
-Die Lüfter würden die schon relativ guten Gehäuselüfter ersetzen aber leiser geht immer.
-Das Mainboard wäre was für die Zukunft, evtl. Zen3, sofern ich bis dahin das nötige Kleingeld habe. Evtl. geht auch noch was am RAM oder CPU Takt, mein aktuelles ist da etwas widerspenstig.
-Das wichtigste ist die GraKa, bei mir limitiert diese quasi immer, übertakten nützt leider kaum etwas.

Den Rest würde ich weiterhin benutzen ist ja noch relativ gut, evtl. geht mit dem X570 auch noch was beim Takt.

Euch allen noch einen gute Zeit und allen die mitmachen viel Glück! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benny8711 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Liebes PCGH Team,

ich würde gerne meinen 14 Jahre alten!!!!! PC aufrüsten, falls man da noch von Aufrüsten sprechen kann.

Mein Aktuelles System:

Pentium 4 660 HT 3,6 GHz,
Fujitsu-Siemens P5GD1-FM Sockel LGA775,
Nvidia GeForce 9800 GTX+,
2 GB SD-RAM,
Alpenföhn Brocken 3,
350W Netzteil,
500GB Festplatte.


Meine wunschkonfiguration wäre:

 - MSI MEG X570 Ace - 19 Punkte von 19 (noch 0 möglich)

 - MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X - 24 Punkte von 24 (noch 0 möglich)

 - Crucial P1 500 GB - 3 Punkte von 3 (noch 0 möglich)

 - Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 - 8 Punkte von 8 (noch 0 möglich)

 - Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde den PC noch selber weiter aufrüsten, und zwar mit: einem AMD Ryzen9 3900x, Seagate Firecuda 2 TB (bereits vorhanden), Thermaltake Smart RGB 600W Netzteil.
Den CPU Kühler würde ich einfach übernehemn. Das Gehäuse ebenso wobei ich mir hier noch nichgt ganz sicher bin, ob da auch bald mal ein neues her muss.

Zusammenbauen würde ich das alles selbst. Es sei denn ein PCGH experte reißt sich darum Hand an so einen betagten PC zu legen

Die Aktion ist echt super, allen viel Glück,
LG
Benny


----------



## xxhazlxx (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich würde gerne meinen 11 Jahre alten Pc aufrüsten , da er sehr alt ist und zurzeit wegen kaputter Grafikkarte  nicht mehr läuft.Den PC habe ich vor 11 Jahren bei ARLT zusammengestellt.

Mein System:
CPU: Intel Duo 2 mit boxed Kühler
Mainboard:MSI MS7360 Intel P35 NEO ATX DDR2 Sockel 775
HDD:Western Digital 200GB
RAM: AE 1GB x 2 DDR2-667 CL5
Netzteil:ARLT 400W
Gehäuse: ARLT
GPU: MSI ? Da sie kaputt ist kann ich im PC nicht nachschauen(Auf der Grafikkarte steht auch nichts)

Mein Wunschkonfiguration wäre:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 29 Punkte von 55 (26 Punkte übrig)

Ich werde zu diesem System eine AMD Ryzen 5  2600  verbauen
Wie man sehen kann habe ich in meiner Konfiguration keine Highend Produkte , da ich selbst vor hatte denselben PC zu bauen.Für meine Verhältnisse reicht diese Konfiguration ,denn die meisten Spiele lassen sich auf hohen Einstellungen und Full HD spielen.

Gruss Martin 
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## michaelmcux (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin
meine  aktuelle  Ausstattung  ist 

Prozessor:	AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
Kühlung:	 Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E
MainBoard:	Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming
RAM:	2x G.Skill RipJaws V 8GB
Grafikkarte:	Radeon RX Vega 64 Red Devil
Sound:	Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional
Gehäuse:	Cooler Master HAF XB EVO
Netzteil:	 Seasonic FOCUS Plus 650W
Laufwerke: 	ADATA XPG SX6000 256GB, Samsung 850 Evo 500GB, HGST Deskstar 7K4000 4TB

Aufgerüstet  werden  sollte 
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte) zum  vorhandenen  RAM
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte) 
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Faiser21 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Zusammen,

super Aktion wieder! Leider hat es letztes Jahr nicht geklappt aber aufgeben gibt's nicht

Vorne Weg der Grund für meine Aufrüstung ist, dass ich mir vor kurzem einen Acer 1440p 144Hz Monitor gekauft habe. Sieht absolut toll aus aber da ist noch gut Luft nach oben, da ich mit meiner Aktuellen RX Vega 56,
bei den neuen Titeln zumindest, sehr selten über 60 fps bei hohen bis ultra Einstellungen komme. 

Aktuelles System:

GPU: PowerColor RX Vega 56 (im Custom Design-> sehr sehr Laut:/)
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600 
Mainbord: ASUS B450 Prime-Plus
RAM: Ballistix Sport 2x8gb 2400 (ich bin erst nach dem bau drauf gekommen, dass Ryzen immens von schnellerem RAM profitiert...deswegen auch der Upgradewunsch)
Speicher: Samsung 840 Evo 250gb SSD
Netzteil: Corsair CX600

Mein Wunsch Upgrade:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum jetzt genau diese Komponenten? 

-> Der RAM wie oben bereits erwähnt, da ich damals fälschlicher weiße zu "langsamen" gekauft habe und Ryzen Prozessoren doch sehr von schnellem RAM profitieren.
-> Die SSD, da ich derzeit mit nur 250gb rumtümpel und ich leider ständig Spiele deinstallieren muss, um z,B. die letzte Ghost Recon Breakpoint Beta spielen zu können. Da würde ein fast 1TB großes Update Abhilfe verschaffen!
-> Die Lüfter: nächster Anfängerfehler von mir  ich hab mir leider leider nur 3pin Corsair Lüfter gekauft und die drehen natürlich ohne direkte Kontrolle über das Mainboard(ungleich PWM) mit mindestens 60% und sind dementsprechend hörbar.
-> Das Herzstück die RTX 2080 Super! Wie eingangs erwähnt ist meine treue Vega 56 einfach nicht mehr im Stande meinen neuen Bildschirm ordentlich zu befeuern und da kommt dieses Beast von Grafikkarte gerade recht!

Zusätzlich würde ich meine CPU noch auf einen Ryzen 7 3700x und mein Mainboard auf ein MSI X570 A-Pro aufrüsten, um mein System abzurunden und damit hoffentlich viele Jahre Spaß damit zu haben!

Wie immer viel Glück den anderen Teilnehmern und ein herzliches Dankeschön an das PCGH Team für die tolle Arbeit und den klasse Content!

Beste Grüße
Daniel


----------



## till75 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

 folgende neue Komponenten möchte ich einbauen

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Diese Komponenten möchte ich in meinen Hauptrechner einbauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort ist aktuell eingebaut:

GPU:  Pallit GTX1080,  --> soll durch die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio ersetzt werden
CPU:  R7 2700X -->   wird vorraussichtlich durch R7 3700X od. R9 3900X ersetzt
Mainboard:  Gigabyte Aourus X470 Gaming 5 Wifi   --> soll durch MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi ersetzt werden
RAM: Gskill Ripjaws V  2x16GB 3200 @3133 --> soll dann durch flotteren 3600 ersetzt werden
Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 3 mit Noktua Lüfter -->soll durch Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 ersetzt werden

Beibehalten werden soll:
NVME SSD: Samsung 970 EVO 1TB;  SSD Samsung 860 QVO 2TB+ HDD 2TB 
Netzteil: Enermax Platin 750W
Gehäuse. Fractal Design 
optisches LW LG DVD Brenner


Die beim Hauptrechner ausgebauten Komponenten sollen dann in meinen alten Rechner eingebaut werden, welchen aktuell meine Frau hauptsächlich zum Video bearbeiten nutzt.
Dieser hat nun schon gut 10 Jahre auf seinem Silizium, dank neuem Gehäuse schaut er noch top aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuell:
GPU: Asus RX570 4G   --> Pallit GTX 1080
CPU: AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 --> AMD R7 2700X
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790 GP (AM2+) -->Gigabyte Aourus X470 Gaming 5 Wifi
RAM: DDR 2   2*2 GB Kingston +2*4GB Gskill -->DDR4 Gskill Ripjaws V  2x16GB 3200 @3133 
Kühler: Scythe Top blower -->Alpenföhn Brocken 3 mit Noktua Lüfter

Bleiben dürfen da:
Netzteil: Thermaltake  550W Gold
Gehäuse: Fractal Design 
sowie die SSDs Samsung 850 EVO 500GB, Samsung 860 QVO 2TB und HDD Samsung 500Gb
und der Blu-Ray Brenner

Damit sollten die beiden Rechner für die nächsten Jahre gut gerüstet sein. 
Insbesondere der alte PC braucht dringend ein Update und ein OS Upgrade auf WIN10.

Alle Teilnehmern viel Glück und Dank an PCGH für diese tolle Aktion.

Viele Grüße
Till


----------



## big-erL (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH

Aufgrund Familiärer und Platztechnischer Gründe musste ich mich von meinem großen Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung verabschieden.
Dadurch musste mein Rechner in ein kleineres Gehäuse, das in den Schreibtisch passt, umziehen.
Es musste auch die EVGA 780ti Hydro copper weichen, da kein Platz mehr war. Jetzt muss ich mit meiner alten GTX570 von EVGA mit 2,5GB VRam vorlieb nehmen.
Ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher ANNO Spieler und dann ist dass grafisch gesehen sehr zäh. Die CPU Leistung des FX8350 reicht schon länger nicht mehr aus.
Das Übertakten der CPU ist nicht mehr möglich da die Wärmeentwicklung viel zu hoch ist für das kleine Gehäuse.
Mit der Wasserkühlung war dass nicht das Problem. 
Ich überlege schon seit einiger Zeit über ein Upgrade nach, damit ich endlich auch ANNO 1800 in einer angemessen Qualität spielen kann.
Außerdem spiele ich gerne World of Tanks und World of Warships. 
Es müssen nicht die höchsten Einstellungen sein aber es sollten ausreichend Reserven auch für WQHD vorhanden sein.

Momentanes Setup

GPU:            EVGA GTX 570 HD 2560MB 
CPU:            AMD FX 8350 mit nem alten Scythe Andy CPU Kühler (war vorher Wassergekühlt)
Mainboard    Asrock FX990 Extreme 9
RAM:            2 x 4GB G.Skill TridentX 2400MHZ (im Gehäuse passen nur noch 2 Riegel rein, waren mal 4x4GB)
Speicher:      1x OCZ Revodrive x2 mit 256GB (wird langsam zu klein und nimmt viel Platzweg.)
                1x HDD 500GB
                und die Netzwerkfestplatte natürlich
Soundkarte:  ASUS Xonar HD 1.3
Gehäuse:     Jonsbo G3 mit 2x Arctic Lüftern und einen Scythe Slip Stream mit schmalen Rahmen damit er noch reinpasst. Wird aber teilweise vom Netzteil verdeckt
Netzteil:       Bequit Dark Power P8 650Watt (ist viel zu groß für das Gehäuse..passt gerade so)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So nun zu meinem Aufrüstwunsch:
Ich werde mir selbst noch einen AMD Ryzen 5 3600 oder 3600X dazukaufen.
Außerdem werde ich noch einen neuen CPUKühler Cooler Master GeminII SF524 zulegen.
Dieser verfügt über ausreichend Kompatibilität.

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)
​
Ich werde die Soundkarte weiter verwenden.
Die HDD muss auch bleiben. 
Das Gehäuse muss zwingend bleiben wegen den Platzverhältnissen im Schreibtisch.
Die Grafikkarte passt gerade so ins Gehäuse. Hab es ausgemessen 
Die einheitliche Lüfterbestückung mit den beQuit Silent Wings wird den Luftstrom erheblich verbessern.
Außerdem überlege ich in naher Zukunft mir einen WQHD Monitor zu kaufen.

Grüße
big-erL


----------



## dotaut (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin liebe PCGH Redaktion.

Auch ich möchte mich nun mit meiner Kiste bewerben. Wobei klar ist, das ich mich damit  wohl im oberen Bereich bewege. Aber trozdem wollt ich mal mein System vorstellen (Einfach aus Stolz und um Anderen eine Mini Rewiev hier zu geben). Dazu sei gesagt, ich bin schon nen extremer Schnäppchenjäger. Wenn ich nen Tolles Angebot sehe, dann muss ich es einfach haben! So kam dieser PC im laufe des letzten Jahres zusammen. Oh und ich liebe es an ihm zu basteln und zu tunen. 

1.Mein System:

Grafikkarte: Geforce gtx 1080 ti super Jetstream von Palit eloop Mod oced
CPU: Ryzen 3600 oced
CPU-Kühler: Brocken 2 PCGH 
Mainboard: MSI B450 A-pro
RAM: Viper Steel Series 3733 CL17 (auf CL16 mit straffen Timings)
Speicher Medien: ADATA XPG SX8200 Pro 1TB M.2 Solid State
                                      Curical MX 300 275 GB SSD
                                      Western HDD 1TB
Gehäuse: Cooler Master MasterBox NR600
NT: Bequiet Pure Power 10 600W

2.Detail zum Sys bzw Mini  Rewiev: 

Die Gtx 1080ti ist das Herz des Systems. Ich konnte sie kurz vor dem RTX release, für einen super Preis bekommen. Mir war kurz vor dem RTX release schnell klar, das die 1080ti ein absoluter Geheimtipp wird (und die Preise purzelten damals zum Launch wunderschön runter). Damals hab ich mich direkt ans ocen gemacht um sie wie ne Zitrone komplett auszupressen, man will ja was für sein Geld . Hatte sogar eine gute erwicht. Ein Vorteil von ebay, die Karten sind vom Vorbesitzer "vorgetestet". Allerdings war die Lautstärke der Jetstream nichts für meine empfindlichen Ohren. Also erstmal noctuas draufgeschnallt, waren schon ganz gut aber dann zu den tollen eloop PS gewechselt. Eine 1080ti, für ein guten Preis, kann ich auch heute als 2080 (non super) alternative empfehlen. Eine 5700xt ist in meinen Augen, weiter hinten( eher 2070 bis 2070 super Level).
Zum Ryzen noch kurz. Ich hatte nen 1600 nen 2600 und jetzt nen 3600 mit diesem Board. Mit jeder Ryzen Gen wurden die Ram Probleme weniger. Mein Kit kann ich mit dem neuen Ryzen, auf dem b450, auf bis zu CL16 3800 bei fclk 1900 betreiben (keine B-Dies). Jede Gen lieferte mir auch immer ein Stück mehr Leistung bei R20, R15, PCmark und AC Odessy. Ein non X 3600 lässt sich auch ganz gut ocen (Allcore 4200 bei humanem Vcore). Das Msi B450 a-pro liefert mir gute RAM-Timings und oc, allerdings möchte ich darauf im nächsten Abschnitt näher eingehen.
Das gehäuse möchte ich aucch mal erwähnen. Es ist ja relativ neu rausgekommen und relativ günstig. Wem Temps am herzen liegen sollte auf jeden fall zu einem Meshfrontcase greifen. Bitte auch ohne Dustfilter dahinter, der unnötig den Airflow stört. Auch Laut der Bauer und Steve Burke (Gamer nexus), ist die Meshfront als Filter schon ausreichend. Nach einigem an Laufzeit, kann ich nur zustimmen. Man sollte auch nicht die immense abwärme einer oc 1080ti unterschätzen. Daher entweder man geht komplett auf wasser oder kümmert sich um einen guten Airflow. Die mitgelieferten Lüfter, des nr600, sind leider sehr schlecht. Ich musste sie daher austauschen. Das seiten Fenster ist aus Glas und hat eine gute Montage Variante. Allerdings ist das Gehäuse Material recht dünn aber immerhin sehr leicht. Kabelmanagement ist noch als ok zu werten. Alles in allem ist es ein recht gutes Gehäuse, für Preisleistung bei high Airflow.
Zum PCGH Brocken 2. Kühlt mein oced 3600 sehr gut, ist leise, günstig und hat nen super Support (AM4 Bracket).  Ein upgrade is denke ich daher eher nich so sinnvoll. Also man kann auch ältere Kühler noch gut verwenden, wohl auch weil sich im Bereich Lüftkühler nicht viel mehr rausschlagen lassen kann.

Warum will man mit so einem System noch upgarden? Das möchte ich im Wunsch Komponenten Teil klären.

3.Die Wunschkomponenten:



Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


Falls ich der Glückliche sein sollte, würde ich gerne ne kleine Rewiev zu den Teilen machen. Dabei würde mich der Leistungszuwachs interessieren.

Meine 1080ti ist absolut top. Oced gut und liefert eigentlich für fast alles genügend Fps. Allerdings ist noch luft nach oben bei 1440p (zB. Metro Exodus). In solch extremen Einstellungen stößt auch sie an ihre Grenzen und bleibt nicht immer über 75fps. Die 6-10% Mehrleistungs der 2080 super zur 1080ti, würde ich dann gerne austesten. Ich denke unter den richtigen einstellungen sollte mein Sys nicht der Bottleneck werden. Dabei finde ich natürlich die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio, schon rein Optisch, sehr ansprechend. Ich wäre auf jedenfall gespannt wie sich im Vergleich zu meiner 1080ti schlägt. Natürlich würde ich super gerne Retraycing testen in meinen Lieblingsspielen^^

Beim Mainboard würde ich gerne einen Vergleich zu B450 ziehen. Beide Boards sind aus dem Hause MSI, dh. mit gleichem bzw. ähnlichem Bios. B450 wird von vielen als gute kombination zur neuen Ryzen Gen angeraten, da x570 zu teuer ist. Mein Mainboard ist das B450 a-pro von MSI. MSI hat bei seiner b350er Reihe sich ja nicht sonderlich mit Ruhm bekleckert, jedoch bei b450 nen ganz schön dickes Brett abgelifert. Msi benutzt für vieler seiner Boards das gleiche hochwertige Phasen Layout des Tomahawk (für Details: Buildzoid's thoughts on B450 boards). Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Man kann sehr gut ocen und auch RAM Timings waren bei meinem Board problemlos. Allerdings hatte MSI ein sehr restriktives bzw mittelmäßiges Bios, aber dank neuem update hat sich diese Lage stark gebässert! Auch bei MSI kann man nun endlich vcore im offset mode einstellen . Ein Problem ist das eher Mittelmäßige overdrive verhalten auch unter neustem Bios update. Daher würde sich der Vergleich zu x570 anbieten. Auch würde mich interessieren ob die RAM Timings unter x570 auch gut bleiben. Letztendlich bliebe die Frage offen ob B450 wirklich ratsam ist? Ich finde viele Rewievs im Netz sind da noch sehr oberflächlich... 

Die Silent Wings 3 würde ich gerne bei mir ins gehäuse einbauen( gegen die Arctic Nf14 tauschen). Allgemein würden mich die Silent Wings reizen, da ich noch nie welche hatte. Würd mich mal interessiren wie sie im Vergleich zu den arctics, noctuas und eloops abschneiden.

4.Aufrüstpläne 

Falls ich auf diesem Wege im besitz eines neuen X570er Board und einer neuen Grafikkarte komme, würde ich auf jeden fall den Ryzen 3700x einplanen. Sein oc verhalten würde in kombination meit x570 würde mich stark reizen. Auch habe ich eine Koomplette Wasser-Kühlung in aussicht. Würde sich sicherlich für die 2080 Super super anbieten XD.

Aber naja Hauptsächlich würde ich mich aufs Schreiben des Erfahrungsbericht, Basteln und Benchen freuen. So neben dem harten Studium ist es nen nettes Hobby...

PS: Sehr schöne Aktion und bin gespannt wie die Erfahrungsberichte hier werden.


----------



## Jonas19436 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

mein aktuelles System ist eigentlich mehr als ausreichend, allerdings habe ich dennoch einige Wünsche, vor allem weil mein Netzteil einen defekten Lüfter hat und die Spulen meiner Grafikkarte lauter sind als mein gesamtes restliches System. Da viel Kühlfläche durch die Radiatoren gegeben ist müssen meine Lüfter kaum aufdrehen und sowieso war Ziel dieses Systems: Viel Leistung und kein Mucks ^^
Aktuell ist verbaut:
Lian Li O11- Dynamic Razer Edition (6x Noctua A12x25 und 2x Corsair ML-140 mit weißen LEDs)
i7-6700K @ 4.8GHz
Asus Maximus Hero VII 
G.Skill Trident-Z RGB 3000MHz CL17
EVGA GTX 1080Ti FE @ 2075MHz 
Samsung 970 Evo 500GB
Samsung 860 Evo 500GB
3,5TB WD 7200RPM HDD
BeQuiet Pure Power  9 CM 700W
Die CPU und GPU sind mit einer Cutsom Wasserkühlung (hauptsächlich von EKWB) gekühlt und laufen soweit auch sehr gut und ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem System... Allerdings im Hinblick auf die kommenden  Releases (insbesondere Cyberpunk) reizt mich Raytracing schon sehr. Vor allem, da ich kaum FPS oder andere schnelle Spiele spiele ist Raytracing für mich ein echter Gewinn. Problem an dem ganzen ist natürlich mal wieder die Kohle ^^ 
Der PC ist über mehrere Jahre nun immer wieder aufgrüstet worden allerdings bin ich hier durch mein Azubi-Gehalt stark eingeschkränkt. Zuletzt wurde das Dark Base 900 Pro gegen das Lian Li Gehäuse getauscht und mein altes Asus Z170Pro Gaming/Aura musste aufgrund eines Defekts ebenfalls ausgetauscht werden. Zudem habe ich für das neue Gehäuse neue Radiatoren und Lüfter kaufen müssen und somit muss ich beim nächsten Upgrade wohl auf eure Untersützung hoffen ^^ 

Meine Wunschkonfiguration wäre;
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Damit wäre ich auf jeden Fall für eine ganze Zeit gut ausgestattet.

Den Einbau würd ich gerne selbst übernehmen, da ich auch in dem Bereich meine Ausbildung mache und ich einfach Spaß daran habe.

Ich wünsche allen Beteiligten viel Glück!
MfG
Jonas


----------



## watty2017 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktuelles System vom 10.10.2019

Tower: Midi-Tower IN WIN BUC 101
Netzteil: 850W Corsait TX850M
Mainbord: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-3770K
Kühler: EKL Alpengöhn Brocken
Festplatte: SSD 256GB Crucial M4
Speicher: 16 GB 4+4096MB Corsair Vengeance
Grafikkarte: NVidia GeForce GTX 680

Meine Auswahl vom 10.10.2019
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Gruß
Watty


----------



## blueCraanK (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Leute!

Ich freue mich das es dieses Jahr wieder soweit ist! 

Gerne würde ich nach ca. 5 Jahren auch meinen PC wieder auf Vordermann bringen!
-- Aktuelles System:
- Intel Core i5 4460
- Geforce GTX 660
- 16GB DDR3
- 256GB SSD
- ASRock H87 Pro 4
- Nanoxia Deep Silence 4



-- Als neues System wären folgende Komponenten extrem cool:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 32 Punkte von 55 (23 Punkte übrig)


-- Warum das ganze?
Obwohl ich auf Linux Mint regelmäßig programmiere / 3D-Rendering durchführe, ist das System schnell mal an seinen Grenzen. Das Geld dazu als Azubi ist nicht wirklich da.
Deshalb bewerbe ich mich hiermit für das Gewinnspiel und hoffe darauf einer der glücklichen Gewinner zu sein 

-- Welche Vorteile erhoffe ich mir damit?
Ich hoffe, dass ich damit schneller und besser 3D-Rendering laufen lassen kann und mehrere Prozesse am laufen haben kann. Sofern ich das Aufrüstkit gewinnen würde, müsste ich nur noch einen AMD Prozessor kaufen, aber das sollte wohl klappen 

Schöne Grüße aus Norden, Ostfriesland, 10km vor der Nordsee


----------



## dragonor (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grüß euch,

auch erst einmal vielen Dank für diese interessante Art eines Gewinnspieles.

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W
Mainboard: Asus Z170-P
CPU: Intel Core i5-6600K
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock 4
Ram: 4x4 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400MHz
Grafikkarte: Palit Jetstream GTX 970
SSD: Samsung 860 Evo 1 TB
HDD: Seagate BarraCuda 2 TB
Lüfter: 3x be quiet! Silent Wings 3

In der Regel rüste ich meine Hauptkomponenten alle 4-5 Jahre auf, so geschehen das letzte Mal 2015 als Metal Gear Solid 5 erschien.
Da ich mittlerweile aber auch merke, dass das System schon an seine Grenzen kommt bzw. spätestens nächstes Jahr mit Erscheinen von Cyberpunk 2077 mit selbigen sicherlich überfordert sein wird, strecke ich jetzt schon meine Fühler aus, wie ich mein System in nächster Zeit sinnvoll aufrüsten kann. Die Pimp my PC-Aktion kommt dabei natürlich wie gerufen 

Mainboard, CPU, Grafikkarte, HDD und ein Teil des Ram stammen aus 2015. Den Ram hatte ich vor 2 Jahren erweitert, letztes Jahr hab ich mir dann die SSD und das Dark Base gegönnt. 
Damit der neu gewonnene Blick ins Innere des PC's auch etwas her macht, habe ich den Silent Wings des Dark Rock mit einem Phanteks Halo kombiniert. Ich denke, dass dies doch einen netten Effekt ergibt.. wenn auch noch nicht perfekt, da das Weiß des Halo nicht ganz zu den restlichen LED's passt (andere vordefinierte Farben passen aber). Aber ich denke, wenn ich später einmal die LED's mit einem neuen Mainboard ansteuern kann, werd ich das auch noch verbessern können.
Des Weiteren hatte ich mir aus Plexiglas noch eine beleuchtete Backplate für die Grafikkarte gebastelt. Mal schauen, ob ich diese dann auch auf einer neueren Grafikkarte weiter verwenden kann. Ein ummanteltes Kabelset hat dann das Ganze noch gut abgerundet.


Bei der Pimp my PC 2019-Aktion hab ich folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


Da sich meiner Meinung nach Intel und AMD aktuell nicht so viel nehmen, hab ich mich für das Z390 entschieden, auch weil mir die farbliche Kombination aus schwarz und silber bei dem Mainboard sehr gut gefällt.
 Ich denke, ich werd dann dieses Board mit einem Core i7-9700k bestücken, da er für mich das interessanteste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis bietet. Definitiv werd ich aber den Kühler + Lüftereigenbau weiter nutzen.
Wahrscheinlich werd ich dann auch noch 2x 8 GB Ram kaufen (ich denke wieder Crucial Ballistix, 3200MHz, wegen der Optik), um auch wieder Dual Channel bzw. höhere Taktraten richtig nutzen zu können.

Ähnlich sieht es mit der RTX 2070 aus. An sich ist sie schon vergleichbar mit der RX5700XT, aber ich denke, dass auch hier die Farben der 2070 sehr gut zum Mainboard bzw. zur restlichen Optik passen.

Für die 2 TB SSD habe ich mich aus 2 Gründen entschieden: Zum einen weil meine aktuelle SSD (Windows und Spiele) auch langsam voll wird und weil ich meine aktuelle HDD eigentlich gegen eine SSD ersetzen möchte. Leider habe meine Seagate HDD in dem Gehäuse auf einem normalen Weg nicht leise bekommen. Egal welche Versuche der Entkopplung ich mit den normalen Einbaurahmen ausprobiert habe, immer wieder hatten sich Vibrationen auf das Gehäuse übertragen. Deshalb auch die Notlösung, dass ich die HDD quasi "aufgehängt" habe.. aber dadurch hatte ich dann wirklich Ruhe.

Da das System sicherlich wieder mindestens 4 Jahre durchhalten soll, habe ich mich noch für das Straight Power 11 entschieden. Mit dem neuen Kabelmanagement kann ich dann natürlich noch etwas besser Platz im Gehäuse schaffen.   

Vielen Dank,
Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Snorzen (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grüße euch,
Freue mich sehr über die tolle Aktion. Danke schonmal dafür!
Bin Azubi und würde mich daher sehr über den Gewinn freuen da ich nicht genug Geld für ein gutes System habe. 
Aktuelles System ist ein Medion PC:

Intel i5-750 4x2.66 Ghz
10Gb Ddr3 RAM
MSI N630GT
1TB HDD

Neues System wäre :

usgewählte Produkte
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte) 

Würde mich sehr freuen und wünsche allen anderen viel Glück ✌️

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...c-pimp-gewinnspiel-8234-picture1063441-a.html


----------



## Snorzen (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grüße euch,
Freue mich sehr über die tolle Aktion. Danke schonmal dafür!
Bin Azubi und würde mich daher sehr über den Gewinn freuen da ich nicht genug Geld für ein gutes System habe. 
Aktuelles System ist ein Medion PC:

Intel i5-750 4x2.66 Ghz
10Gb Ddr3 RAM
MSI N630GT
1TB HDD

Neues System wäre :

usgewählte Produkte
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte) 

Würde mich sehr freuen und wünsche allen anderen viel Glück ✌️


https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asset.php?fid=924104&uid=194175&d=1570739325

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asset.php?fid=924103&uid=194175&d=1570739325


----------



## Skyfire80 (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

hier meine Wunschliste

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)


Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

Getauscht werden soll meine GTX1080 gegen die RTX2080 Super Gaming,
die SSD wäre eine Speicherweiterung.

Hier mein aktuelles System:

CPU: der8auer Core i9-9900K @ 5 GHz - Advanced Edition
CPU-Kühler: Alphacool Eisbaer 420 CPU 
Board: ASUS RoG Maximus XI FORMULA, Intel Z390
Ram: G.Skill 32GB 3600-17 Trident Z RGB      
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming 
Netzteil: Seasonic 850W PRIME Ultra Titanium
SSD: 500GB 2.3/3.4G 970 EVO PCIe M.2  +2x EVO 860 1 TB
Blu-ray Laufwerk: HL-DT-STBD-RE BH10LS30
Gehäuse: be quiet! DARK BASE PRO900rev.2 

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

Grüße Skyfire.


----------



## TheHardwareFreak (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo alle zusammen, erstmal vielen Dank dass ihr diese Aktion überhaupt macht

Habe mir letztes Jahr meinen ersten Gaming PC gebaute. Hatte nur 150€ zur Verfügung, hatte mich erstmal ein halbes Jahr über gebrauchte Teile informiert gehabt. Zum Schluss ist dann rausgekommen:

i5 3550p
AsRock Z77 Pro3
2x 4 GB Samsung Ram (die hässlichen grünen)
750 GB HDD (aus meinem alten Notebook)
120 GB SSD
Sharkoon VS3-S in grün
Corsair CX 550M
Und noch 2 Lüfter und einen blauen Led Stripe.

Habe jetzt nochmal 150€ gespart, die ich eigentlich für ein Upgrade verwenden will.
Da kommt die Pimp my PC Aktion gerade recht
Folgende Komponenten habe ich mir ausgesucht:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dann werde ich mir noch einen Ryzen 5 3600 holen (evtl. gebraucht je nachdem wieviel ich für meinen aktuellen PC bekomme beim Verkauf)

Den RAM habe ich gewählt weil ich denke dass mir 16 GB leicht ausreichen, werde die Riegel aber eh nur auf weiß gestellt haben

Joa die SSD weil ich damit leicht auskommen werde und einfach nicht mehr Speicher brauche

Das Netzteil habe ich genommen weil das BQ PP11 600 CM 1. modular ist und 2. 80 Plus Gold hat. Das alte Netzteil nehme ich nicht weil dieses keine Gold Zertifizierung hat und weil ich den PC komplett verkaufen würde.

Den CPU Kühler habe ich genommen weil er einfach eine heftige Kühlleistung hat und optisch auch super ins System passt.

Die Lüfter und das Case einfach weil mir dieses grau/schwarz/weiß ziemlich gut gefällt

Das Mainboard habe ich ausgewählt weil ich denke kein X570 brauche und das so schon ein tolles Board ist. Außerdem hat es eine neutrale schwarze Platine mit einer dezenten Beleuchtung.

Ja und zum Schluss das Herzstück eines jeden Gaming PCs, die GPU. Da habe bewusst die 2070S genommen, einerseits weil diese eine tolle Gaming Performance hat, und 2. weil Sie auch super ins Gehäuse passt.

So das wars von meiner Seite - hoffe ich werde drangenommen - aber wünsche jedem anderen auch viel Glück


----------



## Uhu70 (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

mein Derzeitiges PC-System ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen. Daher habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich mal mein Glück versuche.
Aktuell verbaut:
Gehäuse: Medion Akoya P2150 
CPU: I5-6400 (mit Standard Lüfter)
Grafikkarte: GTX 750ti
Massenspeicher: 128GB M.2 SSD (mz-nfl 1280); 1TB Samsung 860 QVO V-NAND SSD
Mainboard: H110H4-CM2
Ram: 8GB DDR3 (elixir m2f8g64cb8hb5n-di)
Netzteil: 350W (HEC-350TC-4WEM)

Zuvor hatte ich eine 2TB HDD, die ich durch die 1TB SSD ersetzt habe, da diese leider von uns gegangen ist.

Meine Wünsche wären:
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Das Netzteil aus dem Grund, da 350W nicht mehr ausreichen.
CPU-Kühler für eine gute Kühlung 
Lüfter-Set, da mein PC mich zurzeit an einen Flughafen erinnern und ich es gerne ein bisschen leiser hätte.
Das AMD-Mainboard für die neue CPU und zudem unterstützt das alte Mainboard nur DDR3.
Die Grafikkarte soll ein bisschen Power in die Kiste bringen  




Was ich noch dazu kaufen würde:
Neue CPU (wahrscheinlich Ryzen 5 2600x)
Neues Gehäuse (Kolink Observatory)
Neuer Ram (T-Force Excalibur 16GB 3200MHz Ram)

Ich würde mich sehr über den Gewinn freuen, aber auch allen anderen viel Glück 

Gruß Ulrike


----------



## Zierta (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

dann geselle ich mich mal dazu.

Mein derzeitiges System.
(Ich kann leider nicht zu allem auskunft geben da es ein Komplett Pc war)

HP Elite 7500 Series
MainboardEGATRON CORPORATION 2AD5  (INtEL Z75
CPU: i5 3470 @3.2Ghz
Grafikkarte: GTX 650
Arbeitsspeicher: 1x 4GB Elpida
                            1x 8GB G.skill
HDD: Western Digital WDC WD10EZEX-60ZF5A0

Der PC war eine Notlösung als mein Alter denn Geist aufgegeben hatte. 
Beim Kauf hatte ich mir noch zusätzlich ein 600watt Netzteil, die GTX 650 ti und 8GB Arbeitsspeicher dazu gekauft.
Ich wollte zwar in nachrüsten mit neuen Sachen bis jetzt kam aber immer was dazwischen.

Was ich mir ausgesucht habe ist:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Was ich mir noch dazu kaufen würde wäre ein i5 9600k 6x 3,70GHz

Ich habe ihn sehr vernachlässigt wie man am Bild erkennen kann.

Grüße
Mario


----------



## homunkulus (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis
*
    1. Einleitung
    2. Die Hardware des aktuellen PC Systems
3. Bilder
    4. Erläuterung und PC Anwendungsfall
    5. Benchmarks
    6. Wunschhardware von „Pimp my PC 2019“
    7. Geplante Hardware zur Ergänzung
    8. Erläuterung zu den neuen Hardwarekomponenten
    9. Abschließende Worte

*1. Einleitung*

    Liebes PCGH-Team, liebe Sponsoren, liebe Community, 

    Ich möchte mich dafür bedanken, erneut an dieser tollen Aktion teilnehmen zu dürfen.
    Vielleicht ist dieses Male das Glück mir Hold, zu den Gewinnern zu gehören.
    Ich wünsche allen Mitstreitern viel Spaß beim Schreiben und viel Glück.

*2. Die Hardware des aktuellen PC Systems*

    - CPU: Intel® Core i5-6600K @4,5GHz
    - CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition
    - Mainboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VIII RANGER
    - RAM: Kingston HyperX DIMM 16GB DDR4-2666
    - Grafikkarte: ASUS GeForce GTX 1080 STRIX OC GAMING
    - Festplatte: Crucial MX300 525 GB
    - Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5 PCGH Edition
    - Netzteil: Seasonic G-Series G-550W PCGH-Edition
    - Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster Zx
    - Monitor: Viewsonic XG2703GS

*3. Bilder*

Die Bilder werden mit einer Fujifilm X-M1 angefertigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
    4. Erläuterung und PC Anwendungsfall*

    Der aktuelle PC hat mittlerweile drei Jahre auf dem Buckel und reichte "eigentlich" für die alltäglichen Office-Aufgaben aus. 
    Verwendet wird er für Spiele (aktuell The Witcher 3 WH GOTY, Shadow of the Tomb Raider, GTAV, Quake Champions, South Park The Fractured But Whole) und befeuert einen IPS WQHD Monitor in meist maximalen Details.
    Immer mehr Spiele profitieren von mehr als vier CPU Kernen (unter anderem ist das kommende Cyberpunk bereits bei GOG geordert und dafür wird voraussichtlich die Leistung des Quadcore CPU nicht mehr genügen). 
    Mein Nutzungsszenario verschiebt sich aktuell ebenso mehr von Spielen weg und zu Anwendungen hin (60% Anwendungen, 40% Spiele).
    Es wird das System zu Weiterbildungszwecken genutzt (als VM Maschine für Microsoft Zertifikate und um Linux Distributionen zu installieren und mich darin weiterzubilden).
    Und genau hier hapert es, der aktuelle Quadcore Prozessor ist nicht mehr auf der Höhe der Zeit und meist überfordert mit mehreren VMs simultan und soll im Rahmen dieses Events mit auf den aktuellsten Stand (mindestens 12 Cores, AMD Ryzen 9 3900X) gebracht werden.

    Beim neuen System will ich keine Kompromisse eingehen und es sollte mindestens drei bis fünf Jahre als Workstation und Spiele-PC durchhalten. 
    Daher wird auch die Grafikkarte im Falle eines Gewinns durch eine MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio ersetzt.
    Übertaktung ist, im Gegensatz zum aktuellen System, beim Neuen (vorerst) nicht geplant, aber das Gesamtsystem soll darauf vorbereitet sein. 
    Weiteres Ziel ist es, maximale Leistung bei möglichst wenig Lärm umzusetzen.
    Alle PC-Umbauten nehme ich immer selbst vor.

*5. Benchmarks
*
Alltagsbenschmarks in eher GPU lastigen Einstellungen. 
Ich bin mir dessen bewusst, das in dieser Auflösung und mit AA auch ein 2500K CPU noch gute FPS liefern kann (von Minimumframes eimal abgesehen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*6. Wunschhardware von „Pimp my PC 2019“*

    - RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
    - SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
    - Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
    - CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
- AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

    Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

*7. Geplante Hardware zur Ergänzung*

    - CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, 12x 3.80GHz + Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut WLP
    - Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio
*
    8. Erläuterung zu den neuen Hardwarekomponenten*

    - RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200
    Die Ballistix sind der aktuelle Geheimtipp in den Hardware Communities. Mit 32 GB ist man für Spiele aktuell schon fast überdimensioniert, für meine VM Andwendungsszenarien kann es aber nicht genug RAM sein.
    Wenn es das System in Vollbestückung zulässt, würde ich im Bedarfsfall RAM, Infinity Fabric und RAM-Controller mit der gleichen Taktrate, also z. B. 1.800 MHz bei DDR4-3600 betreiben (auszutesten).

    - SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB
    Für VMs und Spiele kann es nicht genug Speicherplatz geben. Meine aktuelle Crucial leistet schon sehr gute Dienste und wird im Gewinnfall weiterverwendet. PCIe 4.0 SSDs sind mir für den (fühlbaren) Leistungsgewinn aktuell noch zu teuer.

    - Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt
    Ein leise arbeitendes Netzteil für den kommenden 12 Kerner und die High-End Grafikkarte mit mehr als ausreichend Reserven für weitere zukünftige Hardwareanschaffungen. 
    Laut PSU Calculator bei Be Quiet sollten für mein Wunschsystem auch 850W bei 78% Auslastung genügen, aber hier greife ich lieber zu dem mit mehr Zukunftsreserven.

    - CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4
    12 Kerne unter Volllast wollen leise und effizient gekühlt werden, dafür ist der Dark Rock Pro 4 genau richtig und passt auch optisch zum Mainboard und Gehäuse.
    Ich gehe davon aus, das dieser Kühler mit seinen 250W TDP Leistung auch noch etwas Reserven zur Übertaktung inne hat.

- AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace
    Das Beste X570 Mainboard im PCGH Test mit mehr als genug Features (u.a. 2,5GBit LAN, WLAN6, sorgenlose Spannungswandler) und vor allem, einen leisen und unter Last kaum hörbaren Aktivkühler, wenn es denn schon ein aktiver sein muss beim X570 .

Ursprünglich wollte ich noch für die verbleibenden 2 Punkte die Lüftersets mitnehmen. Da ich aber bereits sehr gut versorgt bin und die neuen zudem weiß sind, wäre dies maßlos und es wird daher drauf verzichtet.
Das Gehäuse, SSD1 und die Soundkarte werden weiterbenutzt.
*
    9. Abschließende Worte*

    Ich denke, dass die Zusammenstellung des neuen PC's ein recht vollständiges und passendes (High-End) System darstellt, welches meinen Ansprüchen etliche Jahre als Produktivsystem dienen kann. 
Ausgetauschte Hardware, welche am Ende übrig bleibt, wird im PC der Allerliebsten Weiterverwendung finden .

    Viele Grüße
    André


----------



## aimb0b (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein aktuelles System:

Ryzen 5 2600X @ Stock + beQuit Pure Rock
Msi B450 Tomahawk
16 GB Patriot Viper 4 @ 3400 Mhz
Msi Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC @ 1500Mhz 
250GB Crucial MX100 SSD
1TB Samsung 960 Evo SSD
1 TB Seagate HDD
Thermaltake Gehäuse ( Modell unbekannt ) 
XFX 550W PSU

diese würde ich gerne folgendermaßen Upgraden:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Warum ich gerade diese Teile upgrade möchte? 

Zu RAM und SSD gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, kann nie genug sein 
Mein Netzteil ist inzwischen an die 7 Jahre alt und PCGH empfiehlt nach dieser Nutzungsdauer einen Austausch.
Der Airflow meines Gehäuses ist zwar gut aber durch die drei 200mm Lüfter meiner Meinung nach nicht Perfekt.
Tja und die RX 5700 XT ist einfach eine geile Grafikkarte, gerade jetzt zu RDR2 würde ich mich über >100FPS in FHD sehr freuen! 

Zum Abschluss drücke ich allen Teilnehmern fest die Daumen und bedanke mich bei der Redaktion für ihre täglichen Mühen und natürlich für das Gewinnspiel.

Falls ich gewinnen sollte freue ich mich außerdem sehr drauf einen kleines Review zu dem Upgrade zu schreiben!

Gruß aimb0b


----------



## Isbjorn (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCG-Hardware-Team, liebes Schrauberforum.

Mein PC hat nun mehr als sechs Jahre auf dem Buckel und braucht DRINGEND ein Update.

------------------

Meine bisherige Konfiguration sieht wie folgt aus:
Mainboard: ASRock 970 Extreme3
Prozessor: AMD FX 6100
Prozessorlüfter: Der Standart aus der Box von AMD
RAM: CN-Memory 2x 4096 MB, 1333 MHZ, DDR 3
SSD: Als ob xD
HDD: 500GB Western Digital SATA
Netzteil: Inter-Tech SL-500 (500 Watt)
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD 6670, 1GB DDR5
Gehäuse: MaxData irgendwas, ganz ehrlich, keine Ahnung, das war ein Geschenk eines Kollegen, der das Teil rumstehen hatte und ich brauchte ein Gehäuse, keine ordentliche Belüftung, nix leuchtet, alles klassisch grau^^

So, jetzt das Wichtigste: Nein, ich veralber euch nicht, das ist der PC, mit dem ich täglich spiele und versuche, ein klein wenig zu arbeiten. Sollte es Zweifel geben schicke ich gerne Beweisfotos oder Videos im laufenden Betrieb 

------------------

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Zur Konfiguration wäre zu sagen, dass ich diese Zusammenstellung als komplettes  Makeover für am sinnvollsten halte, es spielt (mit Ausnahme der GraKa, die spielt weit oben mit) in der gehobenen Mittelklasse und wäre um Welten besser, als die Möhre, mit der ich mich gerade rumschlage  Ich brauche kein bling-bling mit Fenster, RGB und Wasserkühlung, ich möchte eine Maschine die läuft und meine Spiele und die weiteren Aufgaben ohne Meckern, Bluescreens und "wegen Hitze machst du jetzt Zwangspause" im Sommer zuverlässig erledigt.
Ich werde jetzt auch nicht auf alle Komponenten einzeln eingehen, da die Vorzüge aber auch Nachteile bereits in vielen Beiträgen dieses Threads erwähnt und ausgeführt wurden.

Zu dieser Konfiguration kommt in "Eigenleistung" ein AMD Ryzen 5 2600X, ein Prozessor der, wie ich finde, das System gut abrundet und aus der Möhre einen, naja zumindest Mazda RX5 macht 

Der Hauptaufgabenbereich des Rechners sind Spiele, allerdings keine absolut neuen AAA-Titel, eher WoW, Overwatch, Paladins, Path of Exile, Minecraft mit Mods und kleinere BR-Shooter. Aber selbst bei den genannten Spielen kommt mein Rechner an die Grenzen der 25 FPS oder bleibt drunter. 
Daneben gibt's ein wenig Bild- und Musikbearbeitung (im Hobbybereich), aber auch das schafft der Kleine nicht mehr wirklich, die Programme werden zu komplex und anspruchsvoll, als dass ich da noch mithalten könnte...

Der komplette Umbau (oder besser Neubau) wird in Eigenregie erledigt und natürlich ordentlich und anschaulich dokumentiert.



Vielen Dank an das Team der PCGH, dass es dieses Format gibt und viel Glück allen, die sich beworben haben 

Viele Grüße
Lars


----------



## deltoo-3790X (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team und Community,
Vielen Dank für die alljährliche Möglichkeit bei euch neue Komponenten gewinnen zu können, gerade im Namen der Leute die sich nicht jedes halbe Jahr neue Teile leisten können.
In den letzten zwei Jahren hat sich an meinem PC nicht viel getan, außer einer neuen SSD (im Sinne von neu gebraucht erstanden) und neuer Datengräber für ganzen Bilder (Es ist schon interessant, meine erste Digitalkamera hat gerade mal 3MP gehabt und bilder mit 400KB ausgespuckt hat braucht die aktuelle im RAW Format schon mal 23MB).
Und eine kleine Anmerkung zum Foto, bitte steinigt mich nicht dafür, dass der PC auf dem Teppich steht, musste ihn für das Bild etwas anders platzieren.

Jedenfalls besteht mein aktuelles System aus:
i7-3930k @4.2GhZ + CoolerMaster Nepton 120XL
Gigabyte X79-UD5
24GB Corsair Vengenace 1600MhZ
Gainward GTX1060 Phoenix GS 6GB
240GB SanDisk Ultra 3D
2x 2TB Western Digital HDD
1 TB Hitachi HDD
3 TB Western Digital HDD
Corsair Obsidian 750D 
Thermaltake Toughpower 750W Gold
und dem guten alten Asus DVD Brenner

Meine diesjährige Auswahl für Pimp-My-PC:
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Meine Gründe für die Auswahl der Komponeten:
Die SSD liegt wenn man meine aktuelle Konfiguration durchschaut relativ nahe, da meine zwar neu ist aber das System an sich das NVME Protokoll nicht unterstützt und das ganze daher auf einem gemoddeten (mehr oder weniger gut laufenden) Bios läuft und mehr Speicher doch ganz schön ware, damit man auch mal ein paar mehr Programme drauf laufen lassen könnte.
Beim CPU Kühler und den dazu passenden Lüftern dachte ich mal an ein ruhigeres System, was meine Freundin (die im selben Raum ihre Unisachen machen muss) wohl auch freuen würde, zumal meine AiO auch so langsam die beste Zeit hinter sich hat.
Die RTX2080 wäre natürlich das sinnvollste Upgrade für meinen PC um die fast vier Jahre alte GTX1060 ablösen zu können, gerade wenn ich mir neue Spiele Releases und deren Anforderungen anschaue, zwar wäre das nach der GTX460, 660 und 1060 die erste non 60er GPU von nVidia aber damit könnte ich wohl umgehen  Meine aktuelle Grafikkarte hätte dann auch schon einen neuen Heimatort im Computer meiner Freundin gefunden, die immer mit meinen alten Teilen Leben muss und sich mal über etwas technisch aktuelleres sicher freuen würde.

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit, viel Glück an alle mitbewerber und ja ich weiß, es ist nicht die beste Bewerbung und es gibt Leute die weitaus schlechtere PC's haben, die man aufrüsten könnte, aber über einen Gewinn würde ich mich total freuen.

Grüße Nils


----------



## beercules92 (11. Oktober 2019)

*Hallöle*

Moin,

sahnige Action das Ganze hier, gefällt mir.

Ich werfe mal meinen Hut mit folgender Auswahl in die Waagschale:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Da ich mir erst letztes Jahr einen neuen PC gegöhnt habe wollte ich mich mal für einen Freund von mir bewerben.
Er ist letztes Jahr Vater geworden und damit es das Geld für einen neues PC im Moment noch anders angelegt.

Da zocken am besten mit den besten Kumpels funktionert, muss er dringend mal was neues haben, um auch die neuen
Titel noch anständig mitspielen zu können.

Vll hat mein Kumpel und ich ja Glück und wir werden bald die Spiele wieder gemeinsam unsicher machen.

MFG Kevin


----------



## AmazingLA (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallöchen an alle Leser meiner Bewerbung zu Pimp-My-PC 2019,
dieses Jahr dachte ich mir probiere ich auch mal mein Glück hier im Forum und schaue mal ob es sich für mich lohnt, da ich mir als Studentin leider nicht die neusten Komponenten leisten kann.

Mein Wunschsetup:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und zu meinem jetzigen System:
Ein Intel Xeon X5650 mit leichter Übertaktung
BeQuiet DarkRock3
Gigabyte GTX660 2GB
12GB Corsair Vengeance Pro
120GB SanDisk SSD
1TB Seagate Festplatte
MSI X58 Pro
Sharkoon Rex3 Gehäuse
Lepa G650 Netzteil

Wie ihr euch denken könnt würde ich die neuen Teile für einen quasi neu Aufbau meines Computers nutzen.
Mein aktueller besteht aus Teilen die mir mein Freund und ich zusammen zu meinem Geburtstag letztes Jahr gekauft haben und seinem altem Gehäuse, seiner Grafikkarte und Festplatten aus dem PC den ich früher hatte.
Wobei das nötigste Upgrade die GPU wäre, da bei meiner GTX660 ein Lüfter hinüber ist und sie daher nur noch von einem Lüfter gekühlt wird.
Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich sogar recht zufrieden mit meinem PC, wobei mich nur die niedrigen Bildraten (olter alternativ schlechte Auflösung) in aktuellen Spielen stört.
Und bitte nicht über den IDE DVD-Brenner und das Diskettenlaufwerk lachen 

Zu den oben aufgeführten Teilen würde ich mir dann noch einen neuen Prozessor kaufen ob es sich dabei dann um einen i5-9500 oder einen i7-9700 handeln würde, bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, das würde ich dann von den aktuellen Preisen und meinem Kontostand abhängig machen, wobei ein gebrauchter i7-8700k auch nicht auszuschließen wäre.

Danke das ihr meine Bewerbung gelesen habt, liebe Grüße Jacqueline


----------



## yke (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

aaaaa


----------



## Beechjete (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich finde Eure Aufrüstaktion total klasse und drücke allen Teilnehmern die Daumen.
Auch meine Kiste hat schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel.

*Aktuelle Hardware:*
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 B3 Revision
CPU: I5 2500K @ 4,2 GHz
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet - Dark Rock Advanced
RAM: Kingston 4x4 GB @ 1600 MHz CL9
GPU: Sapphire RX 590 Nitro (seit 11/2018, da die bis dahin verbaute XFX R7850 Black Edition, nach erfolgreicher Reparatur im Backofen, endgültig das Zeitliche gesegnet hat.)
Storage: SATA Samsung SSD 850 Pro 256 GB, SATA WD Caviar Green 2TB
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro 600 Watt
Optical: LiteOn DVD Brenner
Gehäuselüfter: 2x Fractal 140 mm, 1 x ??? 140 mm

*Upgrade-Komponenten:*
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Auswahl der Upgrade-Komponenten:*
RAM: Ich bin ein großer Flugsimulator-Fan und X-Plane 11 ist RAM-hungrig. Bei der Verwendung von Addon-Szenerie werden mind. 16 GB RAM-Speicher empfohlen. Außerdem lagere ich die Windows Auslagerungsdateien gerne in einem RAM-Drive aus.

SSD: Meine bisherigen 256 GB sind einfach zu wenig. Ich hätte gerne, dass mehr Anwendung und Games von dem Ladeboost profitieren.

Netzteil: Mein Netzteil ist mittlerweile 8 Jahre alt (siehe PCGH Tauschempfehlung) und 600 Watt sind für einen Ryzen 3900X und die RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC etwas knapp bemessen (meiner Meinung nach).

CPU-Kühler: Habe den kleinen Bruder verbaut => bin super zufrieden mit Be-Quiet CPU-Kühlern.
Schön leise und kühl, wenn man es nicht mit OC bzw. zuviel Spannung übertreibt.

Mainboard: Bei meinem System ist die CPU das Bottleneck. Deswegen brauche ich eine neue CPU und ein neues Mainboard. Da sich PCI-E 4.0 noch nicht wirklich lohnt fällt die Wahl auf das B450 Board. 

GPU: Leider bin ich mit meiner RX590 nicht zufrieden. Manche Games haben Probleme mit der GPU (bspw. Mechwarrior Online und X-Plane10). I.d.R. sind es flackernde Texturen und außerdem werden Einstellungen des AMD-Treibers nicht in Spielen angewendet (bspw. Frame-Limiter). Ich habe schon Stunden mit dem Troubleshooting verbracht, aber keine Lösung gefunden.
Deswegen möchte ich wieder zurück ins NVIDIA-Lager 

*Eigene Investition:*
Sollte ich einer der glücklichen Aufrüster sein, wird das Board mit einem Ryzen  3900X bestückt.
Zusätzlich werden drei PWM Gehäuselüfter installiert (vermutlich Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM 140 mm).

Der Umbau erfolgt durch meine Hand.
Ich würde mich freuen Euch einen schönen Artikel samt Bilder liefern zu können.
Die "ausgemusterte" Hardware wird übrigens teilweise weiterverwendet. Ich wollte mir schon lange einen Gamingserver für mich und meine Kumpels zusammenbauen.
Das wären zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe.
Anbei die Bilder meines treuen Rechners und die Beweisbilder, dass meine XFX R7850 Black Edition wirklich im Backofen war 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viele liebe Grüße
Daniel


----------



## BONZAYMAN (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich würde mich über die folgenden neuen Komponenten sehr freuen:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

7 Punkte übrig. 

Mein aktuelles System ist schon ziemlich angestaubt. Es handelt sich um meinen ersten PC, mit dem ich zocken wollte. Da ich ihn damals über Amazon bei Ankermann bestellt habe und das schon einige Jahre her ist (2011 glaube ich), versuche ich die verbauten Komponenten so gut es geht zu benennen. Ich bin nicht der größte Experte was das angeht 

Gehäuse: NoName Blechtrommel, da passen nur kleinere Grafikkarten rein.

CPU: AMD Phenom 2 X4

RAM: 2 x 4 GB Kingston HyperX  1600Mhz

Mainboard: ein altes ASUS AM3 (mATX?) 

Netzteil: Altes Cooler Master 500w

Grafikkarte: EVGA Nvidia Geforce GTX 560

HDD: Samsung 1TB

SSD: keine

CPU Kühler: Xilence +

Von nem Kumpel habe ich schonmal einen gebrauchten Ryzen 1600 bekommen, nur passt der aktuell nicht rein 

Ich würde mich über die folgenden neuen Komponenten sehr freuen:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

7 Punkte übrig. 

Mein aktuelles System ist schon ziemlich angestaubt. Es handelt sich um meinen ersten PC, mit dem ich zocken wollte. Da ich ihn damals über Amazon bei Ankermann bestellt habe und das schon einige Jahre her ist (2011 glaube ich), versuche ich die verbauten Komponenten so gut es geht zu benennen. Ich bin nicht der größte Experte was das angeht 

Gehäuse: NoName Blechtrommel, da passen nur kleinere Grafikkarten rein.

CPU: AMD Phenom 2 X4

RAM: 2 x 4 GB Kingston HyperX  1600Mhz

Mainboard: ein altes ASUS AM3 (mATX?) 

Netzteil: Altes Cooler Master 500w

Grafikkarte: EVGA Nvidia Geforce GTX 560

HDD: Samsung 1TB

SSD: keine

CPU Kühler: Xilence +

Von nem Kumpel habe ich schonmal einen gebrauchten Ryzen 1600 bekommen, nur passt der aktuell nicht rein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strokekilla (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team, 


Mein System habe ich über die Jahre immer etwas erweitert. Der I3 wich einen gebrauchten I5 und mit sinken der Preise Speicher und AMD GPU´s 
konnte ich auch zu "fast" wieder normalen Preisen meine Ram Kapazität von 8 auf 16 GB erhöhen. Die RX460 einer RX570 und nun eben Vega.

Mein altes ITX-Cube wurde durch ein Stahlblechgehäuse ersetzt, welches ich im Elektroschrott gefunden habe. 
Dieses wird z.Zt. von mir für die Kühlung der Vega56 angepasst.

Hauptprobleme sind das Mainboard-Layout und der leistungsschwache Sockel 1150 sowie ein etwas störrisches Netzteil. 
Platzmangel durch zu viele Kabel und Anschlüsse, Be-und Entlüftung müssen erweitert und optimiert werden. 
Zusätzliche Öffnungen für 120mm Lüfter sind geplant.

Und darum möchte ich mich wieder für Eure Hammer Aktion bewerben.

Mein gegebener Hardware-Status:

⦁	Monitor: Dell U2515H WQHD IPS-Panel
⦁	Mainboard: ASRock B85 pro 3
⦁	Ram: Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600, 1x8 GB u. 2x4 GB
⦁	Prozessor: I5 4670 Sockel 1150, 85W TDP
⦁	Grafik: ASRock Vega56, DHE-Kühler, Kühlerersatz voraussichtlich geplant
⦁	Datenträger1: 250 GB Samsung SSD 850 Evo für Windows10 u. div Anwendungen
⦁	Datenträger2: 525GB Crucial MX300 für Games und Virtual box
⦁	PSU: Be quiet Systempower 8, 500W non modular
⦁	Kühlung: Intake (noch) 1x 120er Be quiet  Silentwing, Outtake erfolgt noch über das Netzteil sowie einen 92er Arctic F9, die CPU Kühlung durch einen kompakten Xilence M403.
⦁	Gehäuse: Modifizierter Stahlblech-Mid-Tower, MB-Formfaktor µATX

Meine Pimp-Wunschliste:

⦁	RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GB DDR4-3000                                              (4 Punkte)
⦁	SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB                                                                                          (3 Punkte)
⦁	Netzteil:  Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt                                      (4 Punkte)
⦁	Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120er)                            (3 Punkte)
⦁	Intel-Mainboard:   MSI B360M Mortar (µATX)                                            (5 Punkte)

                                                                                                            Gesamt:     19 Punkte von 55                   
Meine eigene Ergänzung:

⦁	Intel I5 9400F aufgrund der Mainboard Wahl. Ein besondere Anwendungsleistung ist von meiner Seite nicht gefordert. Im Spieleindex passt er gut zur Vega56. Frametimes werden geglättet. VirtualBox unterstützt kein HT/SMT, 
       profitiert aber von den zwei zusätzlichen Kernen. 65 Watt Greta-like. Der schnelle RAM macht eigentlich keinen Sinn auf B360, aber er ist robuste Qualität und das MB lässt bestimmt eine Optimierung der Timings und Latenzen zu. 
       Intel Preis zu Spieleleistung ist hier noch ok.

Umbau / Pimp:

⦁	Gerne überlasse ich den Umbau der Crew von PCGH, möchte aber auf ein gewisses Verletzungsrisiko hinweisen !! Die Office Kunststoff Front wurde durch eine 5mm starke, rostige Stahlplatte ersetzt. 
       Ich empfehle vorbeugend Sicherheitsschuhe, Schnittschutz, Tetanus/Tollwut- Impfung, Meditationstraining, etc....




Allen Teilnehmern viel Glück


----------



## SOS (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich für das Gewinnspiel bewerben.
Grundsätzlich bin ich mit der Leistung meines PC´s zufrieden. Jedoch wäre eine SSD für Spiele und ein Upgrade des RAM´s auf 32 GB super.
Die größte Sorge jedoch macht mir mein Netzteil, das seit geraumer Zeit auch im heruntergefahrenen Zustand eklige Hochfrequqnte Töne von sich gibt.
Das Mainboard würde ich mit einem i9 9900K bestücken, da ich derzeit immer noch nur 4 Kerne besitze.
Die Graka würde mein Sohn bekommen, der noch in der Ausbildung ist.

Mein aktuelles System:
Monitor: BenQ XL2420T
CPU: i7- 7700K
GPU: ASUS ROG Strix RTX 2070 Gaming
RAM: 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200
Mainboard: Asus Strix Z270H Gaming
Netzteil: InterTech Nitrox Nobility 900W
Sound: Asus Xonar Phoebus Solo
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi XL


Wunschhardware:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R04st3r (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Zusammen,

Die Bewerbung in Ihrer Aufteilung:

-	Einleitung 
-	Aktuelles System
-	Wunschkomponenten
-	Was zusätzlich in das System kommen soll / Was bleibt
-	Warum grade diese Komponenten
-	Bilder
-	Zusammenfassung

Einleitung:

Kurz zu mir, ich bin Mitte 30, Familienvater.
Anfang des Jahres habe ich ein Fernstudium angefangen (Grafikdesign), dafür brauchte ich dann zuhause wieder ein potenteres System. Vorher habe ich zuhause alles mit einem 2010 Mac Book erledigt. Es ergab sich das mein Bruder zu der Zeit sein PC ersetzen wollte und ich sein altes System für ein paar Euro übernehmen konnte. Der PC bietet mir mehr Leistung für mein Studium und darüber hinaus ist auch meine Liebe zum PC-Gaming wieder entfacht. Dadurch das ich wieder einen PC habe, der auch noch spieletauglich ist (mit Abstrichen), verstaubt nun die PS4 im Schrank. Mit dem System wird alles gemacht, Grafikbearbeitung (Adobe Suite), Office Anwendungen, Netflix sowie spielen von FPS-Games, wenn es die Zeit zulässt. Zurzeit spiele ich Apex Legends, Battlefield 5, Borderlands 2 bald auch hoffentlich (mit eurer Hilfe) Borderlands 3. Bei aktuelleren Spielen merkt man dem Pc sein Alter auch recht deutlich an. 

Bei Apex Legends in Full HD, alle Settings auf Low und man hat beim Drop nur 45fps, nachher auf dem Boden 45-70fps je nach Situation. Die GPU läuft fast durchgehend am Limit.
Battlefield 5 in Full HD, alle Settings auf low, 40-60fps je nach Situation. Hier läuft die CPU am Limit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuelles System:

CPU 			Intel i7 2600k @ 4,2Ghz
CPU Kühler 		Corsair 115i Pro RGB 280mm
Mainboard:		Asus P67A-GD65
Ram			16GiB 4x4GiB Kingston HyperX DDR3-1333 Kit
Grafikkarte:		NVIDIA EVGA GTX 980 SC
SSD 			Samsung 840 500GB
Festplatten		2x 1TB Seagate 7.200U/min
Gehäuse:		Be Quiet Pure Base 600 Window Black
Netzteil:		Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P8 1200W 
Lüfter: 			2x Be Quiet Pure Wing 120/140 sowie 1x Noname 120 und 2x Corsair 
140(AIO)

Ganz so habe ich das System damals nicht übernommen, etwas wurde schon aufgerüstet. Die in die Jahre gekommene 120er AIO wurde schon ersetz und das Gehäuse ist damals auch neu gekauft worden. 

Da das neue Gehäuse eine Glas-Seitenwand hat und durch viele inspirierende Umbauten hier im Forum, habe ich alle Kabel soweit es ging sauber verlegt und ein paar fertige gesleevte Kabel-Extensions verbaut, um die Optik etwas zu verschönern. 

Wunschkomponenten:

RAM: 			Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: 			Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 		3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: 	MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: 	MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Was zusätzlich in das System kommen soll / Was bleibt

Zusätzlich zu euren Komponenten hätte ich ca. 600€ die ich für einen CPU, eine M2 SSD sowie klein Kram (z.B. Grafiktablet) ausgeben könnte. 

CPU 			Intel 9700K 	
Dieser sollte die Aufgaben der Grafikbearbeitung sowie dem Spielen mehr als gerecht werden und mir für die nächsten Jahre eine gute Basis für beides geben.

SSD			Crucial P1 1 TB
Als System Platte würde ich gerne etwas mehr Platz haben und die Grafikprogramme würden dann wahrscheinlich auch etwas schneller laden und arbeiten.

Bleiben würde das Netzteil (sollte der Aufgabe noch gewachsen sein, war ja von meinem Bruder etwas großzügig geplant), CPU Kühler, das Gehäuse sowie die schon verbauten Be Quiet Lüfter. 

Warum grade diese Komponenten

RAM: 			Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)

16GiB sind für meine Zwecke ausreichend und zusätzlich hat man noch eine schöne Optik, was dem Gesamtbild auch noch zu Gute kommt.

SSD: 			Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)

Die SSD würde bei mir Datenlager werden und die beiden alten 1TB-SATA-Platten ersetzen. Das wiederum würde mehr Platz im Tower schaffen und den Airflow verbessern und als netten Nebeneffekt, die Optik natürlich auch (SSD werden bei dem Tower unsichtbar hinter dem Mainboard verbaut)

Lüfter-Set: 		3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Die Mischung aus den Corsair Lüftern und dem Noname-Lüfter sind nicht optimal was die Lautstärke angeht und ich erhoffe mir ein etwas Ruhigeres System im Windowsbetrieb. Beim Gaming muss das System arbeiten und das darf man dann auch etwas hören. 

Intel-Mainboard: 	MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)

Die Ausstattung und Leistung sind super alles was ich brauche und noch mehr. Das Board kenn ich so auch schon, es ist dasselbe welches mein Bruder verbaut hat, nur ohne AC und er ist sehr zufrieden damit. 

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: 	MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Die RTX 2070 Super ist der gesunde Mittelweg zwischen Preis und Leistung und wird mir hoffentlich auch auf Jahre erhalten bleiben können, sowohl beim Grafikdesign als auch beim Spielen.

Bilder:
Abschließend noch die Bilder des aktuellen Systems. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusammenfassung:
Falls Ihr mich auswählt, würdet Ihr mir die Möglichkeit geben auf Jahre einen Pc zu besitzen, den ich mir als Familienvater so einfach nicht leisten könnte. 

Vielen Dank an euch und euren Partnern, dafür das Ihr so eine Aktion ermöglicht und allen die mitmachen wünsche ich viel Glück bei dem Gewinnspiel.


Schöne Grüße von einem eifrigen, aber stillen Leser.


----------



## Radamelkakao (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuelle Hardware:
Betriebsystemname Microsoft Windows 10 Home
GEHÄUSE: ZU ALT UM ES RAUSZUFINDEN
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-4790K CPU
Motherboard: Asus B85M-E
SSD: TOSHIBA-TR200, TOSHIBA-THNSNJ128GCSU, ST3320620AS, HGST HTS545050A7E380
Grafikkarte: RTX 2080
RAM 2x DDR3 Corsair und 2x DDR3 HYPER X ingesamt 16 GB
CPU Kühler: Mugen 2 SCYNTHE oder MAX ?!?!
Netzteil: Corsair HX 1000i
SONTIGES: keine Gehäuselüfter (Offenes System)
Bildschirm IPS WQHD ASUS 165Hertz 279q
Gewünschte Teile:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 39 Punkte von 55 (16 Punkte übrig)

Radamelkakao heißt euch wilkommen!
Ich hatte vor mir demnächst ein neues Maiboard inklusive 12 Kerner zu besorgen um WQHD in vollen Zügen genießen zu können.
Mittlerweile ist meine Wärmeleitpaste ein wenig vertrocknet und ich muss mit offenem Gehäuse spielen. Desweiteren ist mein Gehäuse über 10 Jahre alt!
Das einzige Spiel was meinem WQHD System Probleme bereitete war BF5 und das nur bei Eroberung sonst packt es Alles aktuelles was es auf dem Markt gibt 
Geschätzter Wert des System inklusive Monitor 2000 Euro.


----------



## TheRealUrbi (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

gelöscht


----------



## DavidStrassner (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,
Ich habe schon bei dem letzten upgrade mit gemacht und hoffe diesmal zu gewinnen.
.
Ich bin ehrlich ich kenn mich nicht mit pcs aus.
Ich habe meinen pc von einem bekannten meiner mutter zusammen bauen lassen.
Mein pc enthält folgende Komponenten:

CPU: Intel core 15-8400 
Kühler:Arctic freezer 7 pro
Mainboard: gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 R2
Ram: 4 gig 
Datenträger:  Samsung MZ-76E500B 500 gig

Ich mache in meinee freizeit musik in einer software und zocke natürlich auch gerne mal.
Ich merk dann halt dass mein pc zilich schlecht ausgestattet ist.
Hab mir vor ein paar tagem adobe after affects geholt und das programm ist kur am herumlaggen.
Also ich würde mich extrem freuen wenn ich ein upgrade gewinnen würde.
Danke und grüße aus karlsruhe 
David


----------



## DogTagsForMe (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

- Platzhalter -


----------



## Meredor (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo

Das möchte ich machen:
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 55 (7 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe zurzeit:
CPU: 		Intel Core i7 
Mainboard: 	ASRock Z170 Gaming K4
RAM:		16 GB Kingston DDR4
Gehäuse:	Sharkoon VGS-W ATX 
SSD:		Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB
Netzteil: 	350 W Hersteller nicht bekannt

Hallo Liebes Team, liebe Forum Nutzer,
Meine PC Komponenten sind alle schon sehr alt, oder auf dem besten Weg dahin, was dazu führt, dass viele kleinere Probleme auftauchen. Ich beginne aber bald eine zweite Ausbildung und habe daher kein Geld, um den PC etwas Gutes zu gönnen. Da ich in einer Dachgeschoss Süd Wohnung lebe, musste ich den Sommer über auch das Gehäuse offenlassen, damit es ein klein wenig Kühlung bekommt.
Ich möchte zurzeit auch keine neue Grafikkarte oder Mainboard. Mit den genannten Komponenten wäre dem PC schon etwas geholfen. Gerade das Gehäuse wäre sehr wichtig, wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann, hatte ich da einmal vor Jahren eine Fehlerhafte Planung, die das Gehäuse deutlich zu ausfallen lies. Das Neue Gehäuse wäre für mich die Grundlage für ein neuen zukunftsfähigen PC. 
Mir wäre eigentlich nur das Gehäuse wichtig. Die anderen Komponenten wären schön zu haben, aber nicht wirklich wichtig.  
Ich danke.
LG


----------



## DogTagsForMe (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin liebes PCGH-Team,
nun will auch ich mal mein Glück versuchen, nachdem ich es letztes Jahr schlicht und ergreifend verschwitzt habe, an der "Pimp my PC"-Aktion teilzunehmen.
Ich möchte euch aber vorab bereits danken, schließlich sind Aktionen wie diese keinesfalls selbstverständlich und eine äußerst freundliche Geste gegenüber den Lesern. Zumal man merkt, dass euer Gewinnspiel durchdacht und nicht an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist!
Allein die Idee des Punktesystems gefällt mir immer wieder richtig gut und lädt, was für Leute wie mich ein Fest ist, zum Experimentieren ein. Man sitzt Ewigkeiten am Konfigurator, spielt an den Reglern umher und das alles nur, weil man ja vielleicht, mit sehr viel Glück gewinnen könnte, obwohl die Teilnehmerzahl schier unüberschaubar ist…

Nach diesem kurzen Exkurs kommen wir nun zu meinem Rechenknecht, welcher mir wortwörtlich zu Füßen liegt und dank Radeon-GPU auch ein ums andere Mal als Fußheizung missbraucht wird

Was ist denn nun verbaut?

Grafikkarte:				Powercolor RX Vega 56 Red Dragon
Prozessor:					AMD Ryzen 5 2600X
Arbeitsspeicher:				16GB DDR4 3000MHz G.Skill
Mainboard:					Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming
CPU-Kühler:					Cryorig H7
Festplatte(n)/SSD‘s:			Crucial MX300 750GB & MX500 480GB
Netzteil:					be quiet! Pure Power 10 600W CM
Gehäuse:					Fractal Design Meshify C Dark
Gehäuselüfter:				vorinstallierte Fractal Design-Lüfter (2x),
						Cryorig QF 120 Silent (2x),
						LC-Power RGB-Lüfterset (2 Lüfter +
						RGB-Stripe)

Wie ihr seht, ist der PC noch keinesfalls zum „alten Eisen“ zu zählen, allerdings habe ich vor kurzem ein Upgrade auf WQHD-144Hz vollzogen und hierbei werden – zumindest in meinen Augen – meinem Rechner seine Grenzen aufgezeigt. Die Performance ist selbstredend nicht als „unspielbar“ zu bezeichnen, dennoch spiele ich schon länger mit dem Gedanken hier und da einige Anpassungen vorzunehmen.


Was schwebt mir denn vor?

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200				(8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB							(3 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2					(2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White
(120 oder 140 mm)								(2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange		(6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi		(10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X		(24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Begründung der Komponentenwahl:

Meines Erachtens ist die Wahl der stärksten AMD-Karte eures Sortiments die für mich sinnvollste, um auch weiterhin die Vorzüge von FreeSync auskosten zu können. Das Mainboard-Upgrade wird vorerst nicht gänzlich ausgeschöpft, da ich vorhabe, weiterhin den Ryzen 5 darauf zu betreiben und irgendwann zum Jahresende auf Ryzen 3000 zu wechseln. Die (relativ) kleine SSD dient mir in Zukunft als zusätzlicher Speichervorrat, damit die von mir produzierten Videos (ein Hobby, welches, sofern es die Zeit erlaubt, meine Freizeit massiv bereichert) Platz finden, ohne dass ich gezwungen bin, wieder zähneknirschend HDD‘s zu verbauen. Passend zur Videoproduktion kommen dann die angegebenen 32GB RAM hinzu, auch hier mit Blick in die Zukunft. Der tendenziell rein „kosmetische“ Kram ist auf meine Leidenschaft für
be quiet!-Produkte zurückzuführen. Ich habe einfach eine Schwäche für diesen dezenten ,edlen Stil, der sämtliche be quiet!-Komponenten ausmacht. Es hat mich nachträglich zudem extrem geärgert, dass ich rein gar nichts aus dem Lineup von be quiet! bei mir verbaut habe, was ich nun wieder „gutmachen“ möchte

Was geschieht mit der aktuellen Hardware?

Sämtliche Komponenten, die im Idealfall durch eure ersetzt werden, werden übrigens nicht entsorgt oder verscherbelt – Nein! - sondern an einen Kumpel übergeben, dem ich damit eine große Freude zu machen hoffe.
Und ja, ich würde behaupten, dass jener Freund ein Upgrade nötig hätte, denn als Indiz fungiert ein auf 720p, mit reduzierten Details und (im Mittel) 15Fps laufendes Assassin‘s Creed 3 (wohlgemerkt nicht die Remastered-Fassung).
Diesen Freund würde ich mit Sicherheit auch dazu anregen können, ebenso einen Erfahrungsbericht zu verfassen…


Ich hoffe, euch überzeugt zu haben, wünsche selbstredend allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg und würde mich riesig freuen, nach der Auflösung des „Gewinnspiels“ von euch zu hören!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Maik


----------



## mlyn1984 (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag liebes PCGH Team,

auch ich möchte bei der Verlosung der PC Aufrüstung gerne mitmachen. Habe bis zum Jahr 2015 noch regelmäßig den PC geupgraded, jedoch hat mir die letzte Jahre schlichtweg die Zeit gefehlt um regelmäßig aktiv online zu spielen/ den PC auf dem aktuellesten Stand zu halten.
Da kommt der Zeitpunkt eurer "PIMP MY PC" Aktion gerade recht. Möchte mich bewerben und vielleicht habe ich ja das Glück und Ihr wählt mich aus. Lasse euch sehr gerne  in einem Bericht an meinen Erfahrungen ab Tag der Ankunft der neuen Bauteile teilhaben.Fotostrecke inklusive!
Einen neuen CPU würde ich ebenfalls passend zu den ausgewählten Bauteilen dazu kaufen wollen. Vielleicht hättet ihr dann auch ein paar Tipps.


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

Zur Zeit habe ich folgende 
Xigmatek Mid Gehäuse
400W Bequiet Netzteil
Gigabyte 970A-UD3 Mainboard AM3+
3 Bequiet Lüfter
XfX R9 280X Grafikarte 
FX 8350 Prozessor
2x8GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix RAM
Samsung 840EVO SSD 250GB
Corsair H60 Wasserühlung


Ich freu mich von Euch zu hören! Bis dahin

Gruß
mlyn1984


----------



## Nono15 (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,

meine Wunschkonfiguration:

 RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 55 (10 Punkte übrig)


---------------------------------------------------------
Mein System:
Folgende Komponenten würden mit ins neue System übernommen werden:
AMD Ryzen 7 3700x , Corsair H115i-pro Hybrid-CPU-Kühlung , MSI GTX 1080 TI Gaming , Soundblaster ZxR , M.2 SSD Samsung EVO 960 250 GB, 2x Samsmung SSD SATA (128GB&250 GB), LG 32GK850K Monitor WQHD 144Hz, Fractal Design 6 TG-Gehäuse

Folgende Komponenten würden weichen:
be Quiet Dark Power pro 11 650W NT, 2x 8GB 2666 Crucial Ballistix DDR4 Ram (DR), ASUS Prime B350 plus, Seagate 1TB HDD

Der PC wird größtenteils zum zocken  und streamen verwendet und soll die nächsten Jahre von mir eigentlich nur noch ne neue GPU und ne größere CPU bekommen - wäre somit über die nächsten Jahre bestens abgesichert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karümel (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Auch dieses Jahr möchte ich mich auch für die Aktion bewerben.


Zu rZeit verbaut sind:
Aktueller PC
Gehäuse: NANOXIA Deep Silence 3
Mobo: ASRock Z68 PRO3S1155 Z68 ATX 
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4 Ghz
CPU-Lüfter: ThermalrightHR-02 Macho
RAM: 16 GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333CL9
SSD: CrucialMX100 512GB
Grafikkarte: KFA2 GeForce GTX1060 OC
NT:EnermayEco 80+ 400W
Monitor: BenQGL2450HM


MeineWunschkomponenten:
*RAM:Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil:Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard:MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte:MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt:47 Punkte von 55 (8 Punkte übrig) 
*Als CPU würde ich einen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X kaufen.

Gehäuse, Festplatte würde ich aus dem alten Rechner übernehmen. 

Ich denke von der Preis/ Leistung bzw. Leistung/ Stromverbrauch ist das schon recht ausgeglichen..
Bild von meinen Rechner: ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buddax (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

mein jetziger PC ist schon 7 Jahre alt. Von den ursprünglichen 16 GB Ram haben sich 8 GB mit der Zeit verabschiedet.

CPU Intel Core i7 2600K
Mainboard Gigabyte Z68XP-UD4
Ram Corsair 8 GB DDR3
Grafikkarte Gigabyte 780 gtx 
Lüfter Noctua 
SSD 250 GB Samsung Evo 840
Festplatte 2000 GB Western Digital WDC + 3000 GB Western Digital WDC 
Gehäuse + Netzteil von Chieftec.


Wunschkomponenten wären:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


dazu dann noch einen  AMD Ryzen 7 3700X kaufen um die nächsten Jahre gut gerüstet zu sein.
Der alte PC wird nur noch zum Surfen im Internet genutzt - würde aber auch gerne mal wieder aktuelle Spiele drauf machen.
Danke

MFG

Buddax


----------



## C00lhand (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,


seit über 20 Jahren schraube ich nun an meinen PCs herum. Lediglich mein erster und zweiter PC (8086er und 486er) waren Fertig- /Komplettrechner. Danach habe ich meine Computer stets selber konfiguriert und zusammen gebaut.
Ich bin seit der ersten Ausgabe treuer Leser der PCGH und habe fast keine Ausgabe verpasst.


Nun möchte ich Ihnen meinen jetzigen PC vorstellen. Da mit den Jahren die Prioritäten sich ändern, die Zeit und das Geld in andere Sachen gesteckt werden, kommt das Hobby manchmal zu kurz. Aus diesem Grund befinden sich in meinem PC bis zu 5 Jahre alte Komponenten.


*1. Aktuelle Hardware:*


Prozessor:                                        Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3
CPU-Kühler:                                   Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition
Grafikkarte:                                    MSI GTX 1050 Ti Gaming 4G
Mainboard:                                     ASUS Z87-Pro V-Edition
Arbeitsspeicher:                           insgesamt 32 GB, 4 x 8GB DDR3-1600 von Corsair und Crucial
Gehäuse:                                          be quiet! Pure Base 600 schwarz, schallgedämmt
Lüfter:                                               be quiet! Pure Wings 2, 1x 120mm und 1x 140mm, 1x Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 140mm
Netzteil:                                           be quiet! Straight Power 10 600 Watt Non-Modular 80+ Gold
Soundkarte:                                   Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium, PCIe x1
Datenträger:                                  240GB Intenso SSD SATA3.0 (2,5 Zoll), 120GB Samsung 840 Evo (2,5 Zoll), Samsung EcoGreen F2 1,5TB SATA 3Gb/s, Seagate BarraCuda Green 5900.3 1,5TB 6Gb/s, Seagate BarraCuda 7200.12 500 GB 3Gb/s
Laufwerk:                                       DVD-Brenner LiteOn iHAS124, SATA
Monitor:                                          LG29UM55, Diagonale: 29 Zoll, Auflösung: 2560x1080 21:9


zu der Grafikkarte
Die Nvidia Grafikkarte GTX 1050 Ti (erster Test in der *Ausgabe 12/2016*– überzeugte mit extrem niedrigen Stromverbrauch, P/L Verhältnis damals in Ordnung) habe ich am Anfang des Jahres 2018 neu gekauft, weil die AMD-Grafikkarte Sapphire Radeon R9 390 Nitro+Backplatte (Test Sapphire R9 390 Nitro in *PCGH 09/2015* – Fazit u.a. leiseste R9 390) ihren Dienst nach über zwei Jahren plötzlich eingestellt hatte. Aufgrund der hohen Grafikkarten Preise war ich gezwungen, bei der Wahl der neuen Grafikkarte downzugraden. 
In der *PCGH-**Ausgabe 01/2017* erhielt die MSI GTX 1050 Ti Gaming X 4G (die baugleich mit meiner Non X ist)  einen Silent-Award.


zu dem Prozessor
Die Wahl auf die Xeon CPU fiel vor 5 Jahren aufgrund des Test in der *PCGH Ausgabe 04/14*. Dort wurde die Xeon E3 v3 Reihe getestet. Es stellte sich als „Geheimtipp“ heraus, weil besonders E3-1230 ein „bestechendes“ P/L-Verhältnis aufwies. Der Einzeltest des E3-1231 v3 erfolgte dann in der *Ausgabe 07/14*. Die CPU erreichte eine Wertung von 1,84. Das Fazit lautete unter anderem „Einer der günstigen Vierkerner mit Hyperthreading“.


*2. Ausgewählte Produkte*


RAM:                                  Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD:                                    Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard:        MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte:       MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)


Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


*3. Begründung zur Auswahl*


zu dem Mainboard
Ich möchte das komplette Grundsystem erneuern. Ich habe mich für AMD Sockel AM4 und für den Chipsatz X570 entschieden, weil es zur Zeit die neusten Features und die meiste Ausstattung wie PCI-E 4.0, DDR4, bis zu drei M.2-Slots, sowie Zen2 Kompatibilität ab Werk bietet. Der Test von Mainboards mit X570 Chipsatz erfolgte in der *PCGH 09/2019*. Das Fazit lautete: „- die X570-Generation ist ein riesen Sprung nach vorne für alle AM4-Interessierten."
Das MSI MEG X570 Ace Mainboard wurde ebenfalls in der *Ausgabe 09/2019 *getestet und erhielt eine Wertung von 1,84 Punkten, sowie das TOP-PRODUKT Award. Das Mainboard hat sehr gute Ausstattung, durchdachtes Layout, einen semi-passiv angesteuerten Lüfter und neben Gbit-LAN auch 2,5 Gbit/s LAN Anschluss.


zu dem Prozessor 
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 (Neuanschaffung im Rahmen der Aufrüstaktion)
Diese CPU wurde im *Heft 09/2019* von Ihnen getestet. Das Urteil dazu war: Ryzen 5 3600 liefert für knapp über 200 Euro eine beeindruckende Leistung! Die CPU erreichte eine Wertung von 2,00 Punkten, hat bestes P/L-Verhältnis und ist sparsam.
Im Vergleich zu meiner jetzigen CPU Intel Xeon E3-1231 kann ich bei einem Upgrade auf Ryzen 5 3600 im Durchschnitt mit einer Leistungssteigerung bis zu 27% rechnen. Da ein direkter Vergleich zwischen diesen beiden Prozessoren nicht vorliegt, musste ich mir mit Ihrem CPU-Index behelfen. In der *Ausgabe 05/2014* taucht zum ersten Mal der Intel Xeon E3-1240 auf, der genauso wie der E3-1231 mit 3,4 GHz taktet. Laut dem CPU-Index liegt E3-1240 und somit der E3-1231 leistungstechnisch etwas unter dem i7-4770K. Laut dem *CPU-Index 2019/2020* liefert Ryzen 5 3600 im Gesamtindex fast die gleiche Leistung wie Intel i7-8700K. Aus dem *CPU-Benchmark 2018* entnehme ich, dass der Spieleindex von i7-8700K bei 100% und von i7-4770K bei 72,5% liegt. Somit ergibt sich eine Differenz von *27,5%*. In dem Gesamtindex sind das *27,6%*. 


zu der Grafikkarte
Damit die Grafikkarte nicht zu einem Flaschenhals wird, entschied ich mich für die AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT. Aus dem Artikel „Beste GPU für Ryzen“ in der *PCGH Ausgabe 11/2019* entnehme ich, dass meine Wahl gut ist. Ihr Fazit lautete: „RX 5700 und RTX 2070 sind gute Gefährten für Ryzen 5 3600...“ Dem *GPU-Leistungsindex aus dem aktuellen PCGH Heft* ist ersichtlich, dass die RX 5700 XT in der normierten Gesamtleistung mit der Nvidia RTX 2070 gleich zieht. Die Aufrüstmatrix 2.560 x 1.440 aus der *PCGH Ausgabe 03/2019 *zeigte mir dann auf, welche Leistungssteigerung durch GPU-Upgrade von meiner GTX 1050 Ti auf die RTX 2070 (somit RX 5700 XT) ich erwarten kann. Und das sind unglaubliche *+239%*! Da mein Monitor eine Auflösung von 2.560 x 1.080 hat, sind es eher *+250%*.


zu dem CPU-Kühler
Der Kühler Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition wird mir auch weiterhin gute Dienste leisten, da er auch mit dem Sockel AM4 kompatibel ist. Dem„originalen“ Mugen 5 Kühler bescheinigten Sie in der *Ausgabe 01/2017* hohe Kühlleistung, geringere Lautheit und normalen Platzbedarf. Wertung lag bei 2,45 Punkten. In dem *Heft 08/2018 *wurde die Rev. B getestet und das Wertungssystem erneuert. Was dem Mugen 5 eine Wertung von 1,96 Punkten einbrachte. Die PCGH-Edition hat zwei Kaze Flex PWM-Lüfter mit jeweils 800 U/min anstatt dem Standardlüfter mit 1.100 U/min. Dadurch reduziert sich die Lautheit von 0,8 Sone auf 0,3 Sone, ohne dass die Kühlleistung verschlechtert wird.


zu dem Arbeitsspeicher
Nachdem ich den Artikel „RAM für die Zukunft“ in der *PCGH 08/2019 *durchgelesen habe, entschied ich mich für die 4x 8GB DDR4-3200 Riegel. Stephan Wilke schreibt, dass es mittlerweile mehrere gute Gründe gibt, für den Spiele-PC mindestens 32 GiByte Arbeitsspeicher einzuplanen. Er prognostiziert, dass der Speicherbedarf von Spielen sich stetig erhöht und mit den bereits angekündigten Konsolen PS5 und Xbox Project Scarlett der Hardware-Hunger weiter steigen wird. Des Weiteren schreibt er, dass die Praxisleistung von vier Single-Rank-Sticks auf Dual-Channel-Plattformen wie Sockel AM4/1151 allerdings praktisch auf dem Niveau von zwei Dual-Rank-Modulen ist. Im *Heft 01/2019* kann man nachlesen, wie Takt, Timings, DualRank und Quad Channel die Geschwindigkeit im Alltag beeinflusst.
Ich persönlich nutze die üppige Menge an Arbeitsspeicher u. a. für Virtualisierungssoftware und RAM-Disk.


zu der SSD
Da das MSI Mainboard MEG X570 Ace lediglich vier SATA Anschlüsse besitzt, wähle ich die M.2 SSD Crucial P1 500 GB, damit meine alten Festplatten genug Anschlüsse finden. Laut dem Video von Manuel Christa auf der PCGH-Internetseite bringt eine PCI-Express-SSD im Spielealltag keine Vorteile gegenüber einer SATA-SSD. Den Test von Crucial P1 gab es dann in der *PCGH 02/2019*.


zu dem Gehäuse
Mein be quiet! Pure Base 600 Gehäuse möchte ich gerne behalten. Inder *PCGH 03/2017* erfolgte ein Einzeltest zu diesem Gehäuse. Es wurde mit dem SPAR-TIPP Award ausgezeichnet. Es bietet viel Platz und ist flexibel. Weiterhin ist das Gehäuse dank Dämmung leise, hat aber trotzdem gute Kühleigenschaften.
Das Gehäuse ist mit zwei Lüftern von be quiet! ausgestattet, ein 140mm vorne und ein 120mm hinten. Vorne habe ich noch einen weiteren 140mm Lüfter Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 eingebaut, um den Luftstrom zu verstärken. Test zu dem Pure Wings 2 140mm Lüfter gab es in der *PCGH 01/2016*. Wertung 2,88 Punkte, sehr leise, sehr leise Lager und ein klarer Sparfuchs-Silent-Tipp.


zu dem Netzteil
Mein 600 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Netzteil hat genügend Leistung für den Ryzen 5 3600 und die RX 5700 XT. In dem Artikel „Reicht das Netzteil noch aus?“ in der *Ausgabe 01/2019* steht folgende Faustregel: TDP von CPU und GPU addieren und mit 1,5 multiplizieren. Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen möchte, verdoppelt dieSumme der beiden TDP-Angaben. Für meinen Wunschrechner ergibt das bei CPU-TDP von 65 Watt und GPU-TDP von 225 Watt einen Wert von 435Watt bzw. der sichere Wert von 580 Watt. Somit ist ein 600 Watt Netzteil ausreichend.
Des Weiteren bietet das Netzteil genug Anschlüsse. Es ist leise und dank 80+ Gold Zertifikat auch effizient.


Vielen Dank für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Roman





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etar (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Heyho, 

hier mein aktueller PC Build:

CPU: Intel i7 3930k der auf 4,5ghz läuft
Mainboard: MSI x79 gd45 (8d)
Ram: 32gb DDR3 laufen auf 1866mhz im Quad Channel
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 980 custombios 1455mhz und 1800mhz
Netzteil: bequiet! Pure Power 10 500w
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 500gb
HDD: 1 TB WD Blue
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define S
Monitor: Yamakasi Catleap 2560x1440p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Wunschteil aus der Aktion Pimp my PC 2019

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 55 (14 Punkte übrig)




Die GTX 980 hat langsam ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und mit ihrer Leistung und 4gb VRAM kommt sie an ihre Grenzen in WQHD.
MSIs Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio wäre ein gigantischer Leistungsprung und wäre ein perfekter Partner für zukünftige Spiele wie Red Dead Redemption 2 oder Cyberpunk 2077,
auf die ich mich sehr freue.
Später wäre dann der Plan die neue Grafikkarte auch mit einem Full Cover Block im Wasserkühlungskreislauf einzubinden.

Viel Glück & HF


----------



## Dingelding2 (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Ihr,

Hier auch mein Beitrag und aktueller Build:
Cooltek Antiphon Midi Tower
Motherboard ASUS PRIME X470-PRO
AMD Ryzen 5 2600 Six-Core Processor
Radeon (TM) RX 480 Graphics
16Gb Ram Corsair Vengeance LPX LP schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-36 Dual Kit
BeQuiet Pure Power 10 500WWatt

Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB
Samsung SSD 860 EVO 500GB
HGST HTS725050A7E630
ST4000VN008-2DR166
Hitachi HCS5C1050CLA382

Das bequiet Gehäuse hat doch deutlich mehr Platz für komfortables Kabelmanagement und ein paar HDD's sollten eigentlich auch langsam entsorgt werden.
Die Grafikkarte muss sowieso upgedated werden.

Durch das Upgrade verspreche ich mir doch noch deutlich bessere Performance, bei besserer Kühlung und besserer Optik.

Ausgewählte Produkte:
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Insgesamt sollte durch die Komponenten einfach das innere noch deutlich aufgewertet werden. Muss man sich dann fast auf den Schreibtisch stellen ;D

Grüße


----------



## Mariotadario (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, hier bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls für das Gewinnspiel!

Mein Aktuelles System:
CPU: i5 3570k Kühler: Ben Nevis Alpenföhn
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-G43 
GPU: Sapphire Pulse RX 580 8GB
RAM: 8GB
Speicher: 250GB SSD + 1TB HDD
Gehäuse: Sharkoon

Mein Wunsch:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

LG


----------



## ChaotenFamily (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
erst einmal ein großes Dankeschön und ein riesen Kompliment an euch für diese sehr, sehr coole Aktion.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Zunächst einmal die Gliederung:
1. Mein aktueller PC
2. Meine Wunschkomponenten
3. Mein Beitrag zum neuen Computer
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hier einmal die Daten meines aktuellen PCs:
Prozessor: Amd A8-7600
Mainboard: Asus A68HM-K
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Kingston DDR-3
Grafikkarte: - (ich benutze die integrierte Grafikeinheit des Prozessors)
Netzteil: 650 Watt Seasonic SS-650KM3
Speichermedium: 360GB Toshiba HDD

Der Prozessor läuft und läuft, aber er stößt dabei fasst immer an seine Grenzen. Für das Surfen im Internet und ein paar
ältere Spiele reicht es zwar, aber an aktuelle Spiele ist nicht mal ansatzweise zu denken. Genauso verhält es sich mit der
integrierten Grafikeinheit. Das Netzteil habe ich mir vor kurzem zugelegt, da ich eh vor hatte mein PC zu upgraden.
 Zum Mainboard und der Festplatte gibt es nicht viel zu sagen.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Meine Wunschkomponenten:

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Zum Mainboard:
Da ich natürlich ein aufmerksamer Leser und Zuschauer eurer Zeitschrift/eures YT Kanals bin  weiß ich, dass das 
MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi ein sehr gutes und vor allem ein Preis-/Leistungs- Mainboard ist. Zudem finde ich
die Optik (abgesehen vom Chipsatz-Kühler) ziemlich cool.

Die Grafikkarte:
Die RTX 2080 Super ist momentan die zweitstärkste Mainstream-GPU die es gibt und daher natürlich ein sehr tolles Teil,
wenn man vor hat, in 4K bzw. mit VR-Brille zu zocken. Gerade für VR, was ich vor habe zu gebrauchen, ist eine solche 
Leistung sehr von Vorteil, da das Supersampling  momentan noch sehr wichtig für VR ist. Zudem ist man mit ihr für jedes
Spiel gewappnet und man kann einfach mal so richtig auf die Kacke hauen.

Speicher:
Speicher geht einfach immer 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mein Beitrag:
Ich selber würde ein Ryzen 5 3600 beisteuern.  Zudem natürlich noch Arbeitsspeicher und auf jeden Fall ein neues
Gehäuse ( wahrscheinlich das Phanteks P400A). Ein ordentlicher CPU Kühler darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen.

Auf jeden Fall nochmal großen Dank und macht weiter so wie bisher. Ihr seid 'ne coole Truppe
LG ChaosFamily

P.S. Ich würde die Komponenten selber einbauen.


----------



## _MEXXE_ (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich würde mich auch gerne für eurer Gewinnspiel anmelden.
Zwar sind meine Pc- Komponente noch nicht so alt wie die von manch anderen hier, allerdings würde ich dennoch gerne mitmachen, da ich schon seit einiger Zeit überlege meinen Computer aufzurüsten.

Was ich aktuell verbaut habe:

Mein Mainboard  ist ein Z170-HD3-CF von Gigabyte  
Der Arbeitsspeicher ist 1x8 GB 2133 Mhz
Mein Prozessor I5 6600
Eine 230 Gb große Sata SSD
Und eine GeFroce gtx960

Mein Wunsch wäre es 

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bis vor ein Paar Wochen hatte ich nicht so viel Ahnung auf was man alles achten muss und wie was verbaut wird, da mein Bruder das immer für mich getan hatte.
Ich habe mir viele Videos angeschaut und mich belesen  wie man einen Computer komplett selbst zusammenbaut und worauf man achten muss. Seit Wochen nerve ich meine Freundin damit 

Mir ist klar das meine Auswahl nicht wirklich etwas mit aufrüsten zutun hat sondern eher mit Neu konfigurieren ,
weil ich mich jetzt für ein AMD Mainboard entschieden habe aber ein Intel Mainboard verbaut habe 
genau so wie ein neues Gehäuse.

Das Mainboard
Die Entscheidung welches Mainboard ich nun nehme ist mir am schwersten gefallen, zum einen ob man nun auf AMD oder Intel setzt. Intel hat die minimal besseren Prozessoren allerdings bietet AMD einfach das bessere Preis-Leistungsverhältnis an. Zudem habe ich bedenken das mein gewähltes Mainboard durch den Onboard Lüfter zu laut ist, Diese sollen mittlerweile wohl einen besseren Lüfter haben.  

ich würde gerne auf ein AMD-Prozessor umsteigen da sie mit ihren neuen Ryzen Prozessoren einfach ein extrem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis im gegensatz zu Intel haben. Das Mainboard X570 sieht nicht nur einfach extrem geil aus, auch durch die neuen Lüfter die jetzt besser sein sollen und somit das Motherboard nicht mehr zu laut werden soll.  Wichtig für mich ist dabei auch, dass das Mainboard auch in Zukunft genug Reserven hat um eventuell nachzurüsten und das hat es mehr als genug.

 Arbeitsspeicher 
Für den neuen Arbeitsspeicher habe ich mich entschieden, da AMD-Prozessoren mehr auf die MHz gehen als die von Intel, klar hätte ich mir auch "nur" 16 GB auswählen können allerdings wollte ich das Max. rausholen was dann nur geht. 

Welchen Ryzen ich mir holen würde, wenn ich das Glück habe steht noch nicht ganz fest, da ich mich ersteinmal noch spezieller dann auf die Prozessoren konzentrieren würde und mir dann den Passenden auswählen würde, aber es würde aufjedenfall einer der 3rd Generation sein vielleicht einen  Ryzen 7 3700X kaufen, da dieser vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis  viel besser ist als der i9 9900K / i9 9900KF und die Leistung für die nächsten Jahre dicke ausreichen sollte.

Das Gehäuse
Das DARK BASE PRO 900 habe ich gewählt, weil mein jetziges Gehäuse schon sehr alt ist, es bietet kein Kabelmanagment oder sonstiges. Durch den großen Innenraum des dark base pro brauch man auch beim nächsten aufrüsten keine angst haben das der Platz nicht reichen wird, außerdem gefällt mir das man ganz bequem Mainboard, Cpu, Grafikkarte sowie das Netzteil alles ganz bequem von außen anbringen kann . Desweiteren gefällt mir sehr an diesem Gehäuse das  man frei auswählen kann zwischen Silent-mode und  performance 
Durch die Drei Silent Wings 3 PWM Lüfter habe ich mich auch entschieden keine weiteren Lüfter in meiner Auswahl zu berücksichtigen da diese im Gehäuse vollkommen ausreichen. 

 Netzteil 
Beim Netzteil bin ich mir leider noch sehr unsicher ob dieses von der Leistung dann für mein System reicht oder ob ich zu wenig Watt ausgewählt habe, sollte ich wie gesagt das glück haben bin ich für jeden Tipp dankbar und würde diese sofort umsetzen. 

Meine Grafikkarte
 hat leider auch schon ihre besten Tage hinter sich, sie ist mittlerweile einfach nur noch laut sogar so extrem das man sie bis ins andere Zimmer hört. Mir würde erst einmal die Radeon Rx 580 für meine Zwecke reichen, weshalb ich mich für diese entschieden habe und alles besser ist als meine alte 

Den fehlenden Prozessor sowie eine weitere SSD würde ich mir sofort zulegen falls ich das Große Glück gezogen habe einer der 6 glücklichen zu sein 
und dann schritt für schritt den Zusammenbau festhalten und hochladen.


Zum Schluss möchte ich mich trotzdem bedanken auch wenn ich nicht das Glück haben sollte zu gewinnen, alleine das ihr es uns ermöglicht. 
Wie bereits erwähnt fehlte mir bis vor kurzen überhaupt ein gewisses Grundverständnis, also falls ihr mir die möglichkeit gibt einer der Glücklichen zu sein bin ich auch für jeden Tipp dankbar.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Jirassic (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, liebe Community, 

nachdem ich lange Jahre bei der cool krassen Aktion „Pimp My PC“ mitgefiebert habe und mich für die bisherigen Gewinner mitgefreut habe, will ich dieses Jahr aktiv daran teilnehmen und hoffe auf ein Quantum Glück.

Wozu noch pimpen?

Mein PC ist im Dez 2012 von mir zusammengestellt und aufgebaut worden. Ursprünglich waren eine HD 7970 GHz-Edition und eine AiO Wakü verbaut gewesen, doch mit der Zeit hat sich der Fokus Richtung „Workstation“ verschoben. Ein Supermicro-Server für berufliche Zwecke war damals noch als Zweitrechner vorhanden. Dort wurde ein Jira-Server mit Debian-Basis von mir installiert und betrieben, den ich 2017 auf das jetzige System zu Testzwecken migriert habe. Daher die verbauten ECC Server-Rambausteine und die „maue“ Grafikkarte HD 6770. Windows 7 Ultimate ist auf einer anderen HD installiert und ich wähle das Betriebssystem per Hand durch einen Festplattenumschalter aus.

Für Games wie Doom, Borderlands oder C&C hat man irgendwann mit Frau und Kindern keine Zeit mehr und das Thema versandete…bis die Ankündigung zu Cyberpunk 2077 kam: HAMMER!!! 

Ich bin u.a. mit „Neuromancer“, „Blade Runner“ sowie auch dem Shadowrun-Framework aufgewachsen und das war der Punkt, wo ich mich entschied einen neuen Gaming-PC aufzubauen.  Die Leistung des jetzigen PC’s reicht vorn und hinten selbst für Full HD nicht aus. Release von Cyberpunk 2077 soll ja im April 2020 sein, und ein Schlachtplan war schnell erstellt worden. Und dann kam eines Morgens der Artikel zu „Pimp My PC 2019“ auf www.pcgameshardware.de – perfektes Timing könnte man auch sagen😊 Da WAF (women acceptance factor ) noch heute klar ein entscheidendes Kriterium ist, behalte ich mein Full-ATX HTPC Gehäuse.

Jetzige Komponenten

CPU: Intel i5-3570K
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Pro4 
Grafikkarte: XFX HD 6770
CPU Kühler: Standard Intel
RAM: Samsung ECC DDR3 32 GB (4x8GB)
Netzteil: Thermaltake Toughpower DPS G 750W
Gehäuse: Antec Remote Fusion Max 
SSD: Crucial MX300 525GB Win 7 Ultimate
HDD 2 : Seagate Momentus 7200.4 160 GB – Testsystem Linux
HDD 3-6: Seagate Enterprise Capacity 2x 500GB und 2x 1TB – Debian/MariaDB /Jira 8/Confluence
Monitor: Samsung SA650

Upgradewunsch

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Auswahlkriterien

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200
+ Bildet ein perfektes Team mit dem Ryzen 3700X dank höherer Geschwindigkeiten und Latenzen
+ 32 GB sollten es schon sein, da die Bearbeitung der GoPro-Videos keine Qual sein soll
+ Style für das Auge (wenn ich es mir aussuchen kann, bitte in Camouflage-Look Farbe Grau)
+ sowie die legendäre Micron-Qualität 

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB 
+ NVMe mit Geschwindigkeiten von bis zu 2.000/1.750 MB/s (Lesen/Schreiben)
+ Nutze die gleiche Crucial P1 schon in meinem Lenovo E580 mit einer Crucial MX500 500GB als  
   Zweitlaufwerk. Es wäre mein viertes SSD-Produkt von Crucial
+ Wegen des Preis-/Leistungsverhältnisses bin ich schon überzeugter User

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm)
+ Sehr gutes Produkt, welches ich mir auch schon selber zugelegt habe um die Grafikkarte mit dem
   speziellen Halter des Gehäuses direkt zu Kühlen 😉 s. Bild unten. Mein jetziger Lüfter ist nicht
   PWM-geregelt und mir doch zu laut.
+ Preis/Leistung super und einfach leiser als meine bisherigen Lüfter
+ Durch die „Pimp My PC 2019“- Aktion kann ich noch die vorhandenen original Gehäuselüfter
   austauschen. Es handelt sich um einen 120mm und einen 140mm Lüfter. Sollte ich einer der
   glücklichen Gewinner sein, so benötige ich bitte nur zwei der drei Lüfter. 

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace
+ Der Spannungsaufbau mit 14 Phasen und eine Kühlung mit erweiterter Heatpipe sind eine klare
   Ansage. Ich werde zwar einen Ryzen 3700X auf das Board setzten, eine spätere Aufrüstung auf
   einen Ryzen 9 ist nicht ausgeschlossen. Und da wird sich die stabile Energieversorgung erst recht
   bezahlt machen – mein Netzteil stellt die benötigten Stromanschlüsse (2x 8-PIN) zur Verfügung.
   Daher meine Entscheidung für das höherwertigere AMD-Mainboard von MSI. 
+ PCIe 4.0 und WiFi 6 sind zukunftssichere Technologien, erstmalig mit dem X570 Chipsatz eingeführt
+ Ich würde zu MSI zurückkehren, da ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem MSI P6N SLI Platinum hatte
+ Mehr als genug PWM-Header (7x) für die Lüfter und nicht zuletzt eine richtig coole Optik.

AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X
+ Die technische Konzeption der Karte mit ihren klasse Feinheiten seitens MSI ist ein Meisterstück:
	+ aufwändig angepasstes Kühlsystem mit mehr Heatpipes und einer Tiefe von 2,7 Slots
	+ etwas abstehende Backplatte für mehr Luftzirkulation zur Senkung der Platinentemperatur
+ Leicht höhere Taktraten des Custom-Designs, einfach Leistung pur
+ Passt in mein Gehäuse und bekommt einen eigenen 120mm Lüfter direkt vorgesetzt.

Eigenleistung
+ Einen AMD Ryzen 3700X mit Wraith PRISM wegen dem besten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis
+ Alternativ zum Wraith PRISM habe ich eine neue Corsair H80i V2 AiO Wakü schon besorgt, bin
   mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich diese verbaut bekomme. Es wird spannend.
+ Windows 10 pro Lizenz als einziges Betriebssystem
+ Zusammenbau mit detaillierter Berichterstattung der Höhen und Tiefen, wenn man High-End
    Hardware in ein HTPC-Gehäuse verfrachtet.
+ Für den Umbau werden alle alten Hardwarekomponenten exklusive dem Netzteil entfernt. Keine
   alten Festplatten, keine bunten Stromverlängerungskabel von und zum Festplattenumschalter 
   sowie der Ausbau von 2 Festplattenhaltern – ein sauberer Aufbau ist Pflicht.
+ Umbau der alten Komponenten zur weiteren nachhaltigen Nutzung in ein altes Gehäuse samt
   Netzteil vom Kumpel nebenan 😊

Soo, das wars von mir und viel Glück euch Allen!


----------



## Obliterator (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich möchte mich gerne bei eurem Gewinnspiel bewerben. Einige Komponenten sind schon so alt wie mein Account, daher möchte ich selbst etwas umbauen und mit etwas Glück den ganzen PC aufrüsten.

*Derzeitiges System:*

GPU: *Sapphire RX 590 8 GiB*
CPU: *i7 4770k*
CPU-Kühler: *Scythe Mugen 2*
Mainboard: *ASRock Z87 Pro4*
Netzteil: *Corsair 850W* (8 Jahre alt )
Arbeitsspeicher: *Kingston HyperX 8GiB*
Massenspeicher: *Samsung 850 Evo 500 GiB*
Gehäuse: *Bitfenix Colossus*

*Wunschsystem:*

RAM: *Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 *(4 Punkte)
SSD: *Crucial BX500 960 GB* (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: *Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt* (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: *Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2* (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: *Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black* (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: *MSI B450 Tomahawk Max* (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: *MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X* (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

*CPU, RAM, Mainboard, CPU-Kühler:*
Ich möchte gerne meine CPU aufrüsten durch einen Ryzen 5 3600. Das brächte ein Leistungsplus von über 50% in Spielen und über 70% in Anwendungen.
Dazu würde das B450 Tomahawk Max von MSI passen und der Shadow Rock 2 von Be Quiet. Mein alter Mugen 2 ist leider nicht mit dem AM4 Sockel kompatibel und es gibt kein Upgrade-Kit.
Meine alten 4x2GiB DDR3 würden dann durch die neuen Ballistix Sport 2x8GiB ersetzt.

*Netzteil:*
Auch wenn ich stolz darauf bin, dass mein Corsair Netzteil bereits acht Jahre lang durchhält muss es ersetzt werden, bevor neue Hardware verbaut wird. Das Be Quiet Pure Power 600 Watt mit Kabelmanagement wäre passend, weil es in dieser Konfiguration bei nur 58% Auslastung läge.

*Gehäuse:*
Das Netzteil ist nicht die einzige Komponente in meinem PC, die so alt ist wie mein PCGH-Account ist. Mein Gehäuse und die Lüfter möchte ich durch das Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 ersetzen. Durch die besseren Lüfter und die Dämmung sollte der PC deutlich leiser werden. Mit weißen LEDs und der Glasscheibe stelle ich mit das auch sehr elegant vor.

*SSD:*
Meine 500 GiB SSD läuft über bei dem Speicherbedarf heutiger Spiele über (Red Dead Redemption 2 ). Daher käme eine Cruicial BX500 960 GiB sehr gelegen.

*GPU:*
Die RX 590 ist eine Übergangslösung, weil meine alte GTX 780 vor einem Jahr ausfiel. Das Upgrade auf die Radeon RX 5700 XT in der Gaming X Version von MSI wäre eine Leistungssteigerung um 76% bei gleichem Stromverbrauch. Damit könnte ich flüssig Metro Exodus, Star Citizen, Red Dead Redemption 2 und locker auch Cyberpunk 2077 spielen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ich gewinne würde ich die Hardware natürlich selbst einbauen, das ist schließlich der halbe Spaß daran. Weitere Tests und Erfahrungsberichte erstelle ich gerne.
Danke PCGH für das Gewinnspiel, danke an die Sponsoren für die Hardware und an das Forum gl & hf.


----------



## lfastdhard (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus allerseits,

wie letztes Jahr versuche ich nochmals mein Glück. Mein Rechner ist immer noch Steinzeit, da mir einfach die finanziellen Mittel momentan dafür fehlen. Immerhin hat meine alte Grafikkarte ( Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB ) mittlerweile ein Update in Form einer Gainward GTX 1060 6GB erhalten .

Meine momentane Konfiguration :

Mainboard :  Gigabyte GA-P35 DS4
CPU :                Intel Core2Quad 9550
RAM :               Corsair 4x2GB DDR2-800
Grafikkarte : Gainward GTX1060 6GB
Netzteil :         Be quiet! PS470W S1.3
HDD : 2x1TB, 1x2TB, 1x160GB
Monitor :        Samsung SyncMaster P2270
Gehäuse :       Chieftech Mesh
Gehäuselüfter 2x80mm für die Festplatten, 1x120mm Abluft an der Gehäuserückseite

Meine Wunschkomponenten wären :

 SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Als CPU würde ich einen 1700X verbauen, die Kühlung würde ein Brocken 3 übernehmen. Als Arbeitsspeicher würde 2x16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 3000 CL15 Dual Rank verbaut werden. 
Diese Komponenten habe ich schon liegen.
Ebenso käme noch eine WD blue 4 TB als Datengrab zum Einsatz.

Natürlich würde mich das wahnsinnig freuen wenn ich einer der Auserwählten wäre 

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich jedem der Teilnehmer viel Glück.  
Euch als PCGH Team viel Spaß beim sichten der Bewerbungen und macht weiter so 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrotti (12. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich würde alle PCs die halbwegs aktuell sind ausschließen.

Dazu zählt schon der PC aus dem Posting 4.
Ryzen 5 3600 mit einer 1080Ti.

Einen Frechheit sich mit dem PC überhaupt zu bewerben!


----------



## gruenerkokiri (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mich gerne für die diesjährige Aufrüstaktion bei euch bewerben, da ich der Meinung bin, dass mein Computer dringend ein Update benötigt.
Der PC stammt aus dem Jahre 2014 und wurde damals komplett von mir nach meinen Wünschen gebaut und seitdem, ausgenommen der GPU ein Jahr später, nicht mehr aufgerüstet. 
Damals konnte einfach kein Gehäuse meinen Ansprüchen gerecht werden. Somit habe ich einfach selbst eines entworfen und speziell auf die Komponenten zugeschnitten, die ich gerne verbauen wollte (unten habe ich 2 Bilder angehängt). 


Folgende Komponenten sind verbaut:

CPU:                  Intel Core i7 4790K

Mainboard:	Asus Maximus VII Gene

RAM:		       16 GB Corsair Dominator 1866 MHz

GPU: 		       Asus R9 390 Direct CU II 8 GB

Netzteil: 	       Corsair HX850i

Speicher: 	250 GB Samsung + 960 GB Cruical Sata-SSDs

Gekühlt wird das ganze System von einer Custom-Wasserkühlung mit den passenden Kühlern von EK-Waterblocks und insgesamt drei 280 mm Radiatoren von Alphacool.


Der PC war zur damaligen Zeit eig. für alle Spiele in Full-HD wunderbar geeignet, diese bei hohen bis sehr hohen Grafikeinstellungen darzustellen. Vor zwei Jahren habe ich mir dann allerdings einen Ultrawidemonitor mit einer Auflösung von 3440x1440 Pixeln gekauft. Um die nun ca. doppelte Pixelmenge berechnen zu können, musste ich die Grafiksettings immer weiter herunterschrauben, um noch spielbare FPS zu bekommen. Das Bild sah nun zwar nicht mehr schön aus (nett ausgedrückt), ich konnte allerdings noch damit leben. Jedoch bin ich gerade bei relativ neuen Spielen, z.B. Shadow of the Tombraider, an einem Punkt angelangt, bei dem es keine niedrigeren Grafiksettings mehr gibt . Und die Auflösung reduzieren möchte ich nur sehr ungern, wenn man schon so einen Monitor hat.


Deswegen benötige ich dringend ein Upgrade, bzw. würde gerne abgesehen vom Netzteil und den SSDs auf komplett neue Komponenten setzen wollen, um mal wieder in ein richtiges Spieleerlebnis entspannt eintauchen zu können.
Folgende Komponenten habe ich mir hierfür per Aufrüstrechner ausgesucht:

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)



Folgende Komponenten würde ich mir hinzukaufen:

CPU: 			AMD Ryzen 7 3700X

RAM:			32 GB DDR4-3600 (welches Kit genau kann ich noch nicht sagen)

Gehäuse:		Fractal Design Define R6 TG


Ich habe mich bewusst für die RTX 2080 Super entschieden, da sie sehr gut in Shadow of the Tombraider zu sein scheint und ich unbedingt selbst einmal in den Genuss von Raytracing bei noch spielbaren FPS kommen möchte.

Ein Grund weshalb ich auch den Prozessor bzw. die ganze Plattform tauschen möchte ist die schlechte Quadcore-CPU-Performance in dem neuen Tom Clancy’s Ghost Recon Breakpoint, welches ich mit den Jungs unbedingt im Coop spielen möchte. Ich glaube der Ryzen 3700X bietet hierfür ausreichend Leistung und würde bestimmt auch in Zukunft wunderbar mit dem MSI Mainboard und dem Be Quiet Kühler harmonieren. 

Da ich neben dem Spielen täglich am PC mehrere Stunden arbeite, ist mir ein leiser Betrieb sehr wichtig. Aber auch hier bin ich mir sicher, dass der Be Quiet kühler und das Kühldesign der MSI-Grafikkarte keine Wünsche in Sachen Lautstärke offenlassen.

Falls ich einer der glücklichen Auserwählten sein sollte, würde ich die Komponenten natürlich gerne selbst zusammenbauen. Des Weiteren würde ich natürlich auch einen umfangreichen Test mit vorher/nachher Benchmarks und einem Bericht meiner subjektiven Eindrücke schreiben. 

Vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit bei so einer Aktion mitmachen zu dürfen!

Und natürlich wünsche ich auch allen anderen viel Glück!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TimmeyPBerg (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, meine Bewerbung für euer Gewinnspiel!

Mein Aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel Core i7-4790
Mainboard: Gigabyte H87-HD3
GPU: Asus Geforce GTX 1070ti
RAM: 16GB 1600er
Speicher: 250GB SSD + 320GB HDD
Gehäuse: NZXT Big Tower

Mein Wunsch:
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Grüße


----------



## nickplay (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein Pc .
Cpu: ryzen 7 2700
mainboard ; Asus x370-pro
ram: HyperX DIMM 16 GB DDR4-3200 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher
Graffikarte ; SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 580 NITRO+, Grafikkarte
Cpu kühler : be quiet! Pure Rock Slim, CPU-Kühler
Hhd : 1 tb unbekannte marke
Netzteil : be quiet! Pure Power 11 700W CM, PC-Netzteil
Gehäuse : Sharkoon TG5, Tower-Gehäuse
ssd : hab keine
Gewünschte Hardware
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 34 Punkte von 55 (21 Punkte übrig)

Begründung
Die ssd ist dafur da , weil mein pc noch keine ssd hat und weil mein pc braucht zum hochfahren sehr lange es kann 15 minuten dauern bis ich loslegen kann und ich will auch multimedia sachen machhen dafür ist eine ssd viel entspanter
Lüfter sind dafür da ,weil mein pc bei volllast  die lüfter bisschen nervig sind ich hab die lüfter vom gehäuse und die lüfter sind fast die ganze zeit bei volllast
die Graffikart ist dafür da , weil ich mit vr anfangen möchte  und ich will mich damit absichern weil meine graffikarte reicht  so knapp


----------



## AfroJoe (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Leute, 
ich lese eure Artikel zwar schon länger auf Arbeit, aber jetzt war es doch endlich Zeit mal einen Account bei euch anzulegen. Und wie passend euer Gewinnspiel für mich kommt, im Januar schließe ich nämlich meine Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker ab und was gäbe es da Besseres als mit einem neuen System in den Beruf zu starten. 

Hier mein aktuelles System:
RAM: Corsair 2x 8GB DDR3-1600
SSD: Samsung 500GB
HDD: 2x 1TB
             1x 500 GB Backup (weil kein Backup, kein Mitleid )
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 530W
CPU: Intel i5 4670K 4x3,4 GHz
CPU-Kühler: boxed 
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF 912 Advanced
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 3GB

Den PC habe ich mir damals 2013 zu Beginn meines Studiums zusammengebaut. Bis auf die Grafikkarte, die habe ich letztes Jahr mal auf eBay für wenig Geld ersteigert. Für eine Menge Spiele geht der PC durchaus noch, aber gerade neuere Spiele machen nur noch bedingt Spaß. Aktuell spiele ich viel Hunt: Showdown und da komme ich über geringe Grafikeinstellungen einfach nicht heraus. Falls ich wirklich gewinnen sollte, würde ich mein System komplett an meinen jüngeren Bruder abtreten, der spielt zwar aktuell nur LoL wo eine GTX 760 noch voll ausreicht, aber wer weiß was kommt.

mein Wunschsystem:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Warum gerade das System? Naja, wichtigste Frage für mich war "Was für eine Grafikkarte und mit welchem Prozessor?"  Als erstes wollte ich RTX 2070 mit einem Intel Board kombinieren, da dies aus Erfahrung immer sehr gut miteinander harmoniert hat.
Aber da AMD in den letzten Jahren immense Fortschritte im CPU Bereich gemacht hat und dort effektiv günstiger ist, habe ich mich letztendlich doch für AMD entschieden. Und wenn schon AMD, dann AMD also kommt die Grafikkarte auch gleich vom selben Hersteller. Als CPU würde ich mir wohl den Ryzen 5 3600X kaufen. Dann habe ich fürs erste ausgesorgt.
Als nächstes war mir das Gehäuse noch wichtig. Da ich aktuell schon ein Seitenfenster habe, fand ich es schön im neuen System auch eines zu haben. Und das Gehäuse von be quiet! macht optisch auch noch einiges her und wird auch gleich mit 3 installierten Lüftern geliefert. Also kann ich mir den Punkt bei Gehäuselüftern schonmal sparen. Und da der Dark Rock Pro 4 auch perfekt auf mein ausgesuchtes Board passt, nehme ich diesen gleich mit. Endlich kein boxed-Lüfter mehr  Und mit einem 600 Watt Netzteil von be quiet! wird die Sache dann rund.
Mit 16 GB Ram war ich bisher immer zufrieden und im Notfall kann man ja immer noch auf 32 GB upgraden. Und mit 500 GB als SSD war ich auch glücklich und ein M.2 Upgrade kommt da wie gerufen. 

Ich würde mich echt riesig freuen, wenn ich durch die PCGH-Redaktion ausgewählt würde. Mit dem zu schreibenden Artikel hätte ich auch keine Probleme, da guckt mir einfach meine Freundin, als professionelle Journalistin, ein bisschen über die Schulter 

Ich wünsche uns allen viel Glück! So say we all!


----------



## schweeede (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Auch ich möchte einmal mein Glück versuchen.
Ich habe zwar noch einen brauchbaren Gaming-PC, jedoch sind die Komponenten nicht gerade die stärksten. Um einfach mehr Leistung aus den Spielen rausholen zu können, und ihn auch optisch aufzuwerten, würden mir (Bzw. meinem PC) die Komponenten  sehr gut tun .

Aktuell besteht mein PC aus folgender Hardware.

Mainboard:                      MSI B450 Gaming Plus
Grafikkarte:                     Powercolor RX 580 Red Dragon V2 8 GB
CPU:                                    AMD Ryzen 5  2600X
CPU-Kühler:                    EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced
Ram:                                    G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16 GB DDR4-3000 CL16
Netzteil:                             Be Quit Pur Power 11 500W
SSD:                                      Crucial MX500  500GB
HDD:                                    1TB Toshiba P300
Gehäuse:                             Sharkoon TG5 RGB

Die Lüfter vom Sharkoon TG5 habe ich allerdings ersetzt, durch Corsair LL120 RGB, die sind einfach zu schön 

Meine Wunschliste sieht wie folgt aus:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Bei der Grafikkarte habe ich zwischen der Radeon 5700 XT und der RTX 2070 Super Ventus geschwankt. Da ich sehr auf RGB stehe, habe ich mich deshalb für die RX 5700 XT entschieden.
Bei der RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio, bekommen ich natürlich das sabbern, jedoch fehlen dann genug Punkte um mit dem Rest einen ausgewogenen PC zu konfigurieren.

Das Mainboard tausche ich wegen der etwas besseren Ausstattung.

Den Ram habe ich genommen, weil er schneller ist als mein jetziger, und wie schon gesagt...ich stehe auf RGB und das fehlt jetzt.

Den Dark Rock 4 habe ich auserwählt, da er eine sehr gute Kühlleistung bietet. Mein Ben Nevis macht zwar gute Arbeit, und würde wahrscheinlich auch mit den neuen Komponenten ausreichen, jedoch ist kühler halt besser, und außerdem ist der Dark Rock geeigneter, wenn ich später auf den Ryzen 3600 wechseln werde.

Meine jetzige SSD ist ziemlich voll, da 500 GB heutzutage ja nicht mehr viel ist.  2TB mehr würden da sehr helfen. Außerdem bin ich mit meiner Crucial sehr zufrieden.

Das Netzteil hat halt 100 W mehr und ist damit noch zukunftssicherer.

Da noch 2 Punkte übrig sind, nehme ich noch die Be Quiet Shadow Wings 120 dazu. Diese würde ich allerdings nicht langfristig in mein System verbauen, da ich meine Corsair LL RGB niemals tauschen würde. Ich liebe die Dinger einfach . Die Shadow Wings würde ich natürlich für den Erfahrungsbericht einbauen und testen, jedoch würden sie nicht dauerhaft dort bleiben, sondern ich würde sie danach meinem Arbeitskollegen schenken. Der könnte die gut gebrauchen.

Mein Gehäuse  werde ich behalten. 

Die Komponenten würde ich selbst einbauen.

Tja, nun hoffe ich das ich zu den Glücklichen Gewinnern zählen werde, (was Unwahrscheinlich ist, da ich nie etwas gewinne ). Aber auch wenn nicht, ist dies mal eine gute Gelegenheit, dem gesamten PCGH-Team für ihre tolle Arbeit zu danken. 
Ich kaufe mir jedes Heft, und schaue mir fast jedes YouTube Video von Euch an. Vor allem die Hardware Tests finde ich immer sehr spannend, und das wichtigste was dabei für mich zählt ist, das ihr wirklich gründlich und unvoreingenommen testet.
Viele Reviewer und Tester sind leider voreingenommen, da sie die Produkte gestellt bekommen, und dann nichts schlechtes über das Produkt oder den Hersteller sagen möchte.

So genug der Worte. Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück, und viele Grüße an die PCGH Redaktion.

LG Marc


----------



## ventrax (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes Team von PCGH,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich bei Pimp my PC 2019.

Mein aktuelles System:
Core i7-970 @ 3,2 GHz
Asus P6T-SE
Asus U3S6 Adapter-Karte (USB3/SATA 6Gb/s)
24GB DDR3 Ram (HyperX Savage HX316C9SRK2/8)
Zotac 1080 amp extreme
960GB SSD Crucial M500
2000GB HD WD Black (WD2002FAEX)
525W Enermax pro82+ Netzteil


Gewünschte Konfiguration

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


Ergänzen würde ich:
Be Quiet Silent Base 800 (im Ausverkauf erstanden)
Einen AMD Ryzen 7 3900x oder 3950x (sofern verfügbar...)


Benchmarks (1680x1050):
Far Cry New Dawn: 59 FPS
Far Cry 5: 58 FPS
TimeSpy: 6930 Punkte (Graphics score: 8024, CPU-Score: 3910)


Zum PC:
Mein PC ist Baujahr 2009. Ursprünglich als Core I7 920 mit 6GB sowie 
Geforce GTX 275 und HDD begonnen, ist von der damaligen Konfiguration 
eigentlich nur noch das Mainboard und Netzteil vorhanden.
Mittlerweile ist das maximal Mögliche aus dem System herausgekitzelt 
worden. Weitere Updates machen eigentlich keinen Sinn mehr.

Dank der Kraft der sechs Herzen sind aktuelle Spiele mit ein wenig 
Leidensfähigkeit noch spielbar, sofern man über Frametimes und lähmende 
Ladezeiten hinwegsehen kann - zumindest in den nicht CPU-lastigen Szenen 
geht dies noch.
Dank der zunehmenden Optimierung von Spielen auf 8 Kerne konnte auch 
mein 6-Kerner profitieren. Positiv überrascht hat mich dabei, dass ich 
z.B. Far Cry New Dawn überhaupt noch spielen konnte, ist doch bei der 
Mindestanforderung ein Core I5 2400@3.1 GHz angegeben.
Da lag für mich die Vermutung nahe, dass AVX2 - welches mit dieser 
Generation eingeführt wurde - zwingend erforderlich seien würde. Zu 
meinem Glück war dies nicht der Fall

Etwas noch zur Grafikkarte:
Wer die aktuelle Konfiguration gelesen hat, wird sicher geschmunzelt haben.
Wenn man ehrlich seien will, macht eine GTX 1080 amp extreme bei einem 
Core I7 970 ja nicht unbedingt Sinn.
Die Grafikkarte ist durch den schwachen Prozessor heillos unterfordert.
Es ist jedoch möglich hier und da an den Einstellungen zu drehen, um die 
Grafik zu optimieren, ohne den Prozessor wesentlich mehr zu belasten.
Die aktuelle Grafikkarte wurde bei eBay günstig erstanden, nachdem 
nVidias RTX-Reihe erschienen war.
Grund war in erster Linie der mangelnde Speicher der letzten Grafikkarte 
- aber auch schon Upgrade-Gedanken an ein komplett neues System.
Die neue Grafikkarte sollte dementsprechend viel Speicher haben, und es 
möglich machen die aktuelle RTX-Generation zu überspringen.
Bei dem Upgrade habe ich mich nicht auf eine spezielle Karte festgelegt, 
vielmehr habe ich nach einer Auswahl ab GTX 1070 gesucht und mit einiger 
Ausdauer Auktionen verfolgt.
Dass es dann letztendlich eine so starke Grafikkarte geworden ist, hat 
mich selbst ein wenig überrascht - sicherlich war auch ein wenig Glück 
dabei.

Aktuelle Spiele: Far Cry 5, Far Cry New Dawn, Cities Skylines (mit div. 
Erweiterungen), Project Cars 2, Asseto Corsa Competizione, gelegendlich 
Civilisation V (6.Teil habe ich auch, finde den 5. aber besser)

So, jetzt hilft nur noch Daumen drücken, vielleicht werde ich ja einer 
der Gewinner 

Viele Grüße

Wolfgang


----------



## Horratz (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

es freut mich zu sehen, dass ihr auch dieses Jahr wieder diese großartige Aktion „Pimp my PC“ durchführt. 
Dieses Jahr ist auch für mich die Zeit gekommen, unter dem Motto „Evolution, statt Revolution“ teilzunehmen.

Wie komme ich zu diesem Motto? Als ich so für mich überlegt habe welche Komponenten für mich interessant sind, dachte ich auch über mein System und dessen Werdegang nach. Was sich alles im Laufe der Zeit an Komponenten-Wechsel ergeben hat und was ich an Erinnerungen mit dem System verbinde. Damit ihr auch Einblick in diese „Evolution“ habt möchte ich euch im nachfolgenden Beitrag daran teilhaben lassen.  

*1. Geburt des aktuellen Systems*

Im Jahre 2012 nimmt die Geschichte Ihren Anfang, als es Zeit war mein altes System, welches mittlerweile sogar in WoW zu kämpfen hatte, in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand zu schicken. Damals noch ein Core 2 Duo, ich glaube der E6600 und einer Sapphire ATI Radeon X1950 XTX mit sagenhaften 512MB GDDR4 Ram.

Die Geburtsstunde des aktuellen Systems war gekommen.

Mit Halbwissen und gegoogeltem Sachverstand ging es los. Ob die PCGH und das Forum damals auch schon Anlaufstelle waren kann ich nicht mehr sicher sagen. 

Für meinen Bruder noch kurz zuvor den I7 2600k verbaut, kam bei mir der neu erschienene Intel Core I7-3770k zum Einsatz. Dieser fand seinen Halt in einem Asus Mainboard, dem Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe. Für den nötigen Speicher des Systems sorgte Corsair mit seiner Vengeance-Serie. Zwei Riegel mit 8 GiB DDR3 und 1866 MHZ und Latenzen von 9-10-9-27. 
Zur Kühlung des Hitzkopfs kam ein Prolimatech Megahalems zum Einsatz.  Zwei 140er Lüften mit blauen LEDs sorgen für den Abtransport der Wärme. 
Die nötige Grafikpower sollte erst durch die Nvidia GTX 680 erfolgen, wurde jedoch aufgrund finanzieller Grenzen durch die preiswertere Palit GTX 660Ti JetStream mit 2 GiB VRam ersetzt. 
Während Spiele auf einer 2Tb HDD von Seagate ihren Platz finden sollten, nahm das Betriebssystem auf einer schnellen Samsung 840 pro mit 256 GB seinen Dienst auf. Die nötige Power um alle Komponenten mit ausreichend Leistung zu versorgen, lieferte das Corsair HX750W 80+ Silber.
Alles fand seinen Platz im CoolerMaster HAF X RC 942 BigTower. 

Auch wenn ich heute kopfschüttelnd auf damals zurückblicke, so war doch der Grundstein einer langen gemeinsamen Entwicklung von Hardwarewissen und Komponenten gelegt.

*2. Evolution im Laufe der Jahre *

Es muss 2013 gewesen sein, als ich mich an das Thema Grafikarten-übertakten gemacht habe. Die ersten Tools waren schnell installiert und die Basics auch hier im Forum rasch gefunden. Spätestens mit der der Software 3DMark begann die Sucht immer noch ein Pünktchen mehr im Benchmark zu holen. 

2014 plante und baute ich bereits für Familie, Freunde und Bekannte die PCs und intensivierte mein Wissen. In dieser Zeit rückte die PCGH auch immer mehr in meinen Fokus. Als mir dann ein Freund seine alte Asus GTX 660Ti überlies, entstand mein erstes Dual-GPU Setup. – Noch einige Pünktchen mehr im Benchmark 😊 -
Genügend Power vom Netzteil und ausreichend Platz waren vorhanden, jedoch wurde es auch lauter. Daher liefen die GPUs nur für Benchmarks im OC.

Mittlerweile hatte ich Geschmack am Thema Wasserkühlung gefunden, denn diese versprach gute Temperaturen bei niedriger Lautstärke. Die Planung zeigte jedoch schnell, „Gott das wird teuer!“ 
Meine Oma sagte früher immer zu mir, wenn Sie mir Geld zusteckte, „kauf dir was Schönes mein Junge“. Als Sie verstarb und ich von ihr eine kleine Erbschaft erhielt machte ich es genauso. Ich kaufte mir eine Wasserkühlung. 
Neben den Radiatoren und dem CPU Kühler sollte es auch ein kleineres Gehäuse werden mit viel Platz, das Fractal Design Define S. 
Die zwei GTX 660TI unter Wasser zu setzen wäre weder sinnvoll noch kosteneffizient. Daher musste eine andere Lösung, in Form einer GTX 970, her. Wer die GTX 970 kennt weiß um das was jetzt folgte. Ein Spulenfiepen das selbst der Lüfter der Referenzkarte wie ein angenehmes Säuseln wirkte. 

Der Gebrauchtmarkt hielt allerdings einen Schatz für mich bereit. Eine Karte mit nur lediglich 2GBVRam aber für 120€ ein edles Stück Technik. Die Nvidia Geforce von MSI mit dem klangvollen Namen GTX 680 Lightning. Unter Wasser und LN“ Bios ein absolutes Monster und Quell der Übertaktungsfreuden. Wer weiß wie er die Config im Afterburner bearbeiten muss (PCGH Forum nochmals Dank dafür) darf wie in meinem Fall, den Ram Takt bis Anschlag stellen und selbst die GPU in neue Takthöhen jagen. 

Aller Benchmark Ergebnissen zum Trotz, störte mich der Lärm aus dem inneren des Gehäuses unter Last. Nach langem Suchen stellte sich das Netzteil als Unruhestifter heraus, welches mit seiner Lüfterkurve zu schnell zu laut wurde. Lösung versprach ein Netzteil eines deutschen Herstellers, welches erst bei hoher Last den Lüfter als dem Leerlauf weckt. Das BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 mit 750Watt ersetze den alten Unruhestifter. 

Der vorerst letzte Schritt in der Evolution meines PCs folgte 2018 mit dem Einbau der ROG-STRIX-GTX1080TI-11G-GAMING – natürlich auf Wasserkühlung - sowie der SSD für Spieleinstallationen, der Samsung 860 Evo mit 1TB. Spiele wie GTA 5 und Anno 1800 erforderten für flüssigen Spielspaß jedoch etwas mehr Grafikartenleistung und vor allem VRam als es die GTX 680 bieten konnte. 

CPU: 		       Intel I7 3770k auf 4,4Ghz
Mainboard: 	       Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe
RAM: 		       Corsair – Vengeance 2 x 8 GiB DDR3 - 1866MHZ 
SSD: 		       256GB Samsung 840 pro
		              1TB Samsung 860 Evo
                             2TB Seagate HDD
Grafikkarte: 	       ROG-STRIX-GTX1080TI-11G-GAMING
Netzteil: 	       BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 750Watt
CPU Kühler: 	Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light
Graka Kühler: 	Phanteks Glacier GTX1080Ti
Pumpe: 	               Alphacool VPP655 - Single Edition
Radiator: 	        Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm Radiator
                              Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 280mm Radiator
Gehäuse: 	        Fractal Design Define S
Lüfter: 		       5xDeep Silence 140 mm
                              1x Fractal Design Dynamic GP14 140mm

*3. Warum aufrüsten?*

Mittlerweile hat die CPU ein Alter und eine Leistungsstufe erreicht, die sie zum Flaschenhals werden lässt. Obwohl ich den OC von 4,5Ghz auf 4,4Ghz gesenkt habe stürzt z.B. GTA immer noch ab und an ab. Die CPU läuft am Limit, was sich auch in den Frametimes wiederspiegelt. Der Versuch einen WQHD Monitor zu benutzen, blieb ein Versuch. Es kam zu heftigen Rucklern und Slowdowns. An ein „ich schau auf dem zweiten Monitor Netflix/Twicht/Youtube usw.“ war gar nicht mehr zu denken. 

*4. Wunschkomponenten*

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 55 (14 Punkte übrig)

RAM: Den alten DDR3 werde ich bestimmt nur unter größten Mühen auf ein AM4 Board bekommen, daher wäre DDR4 Speicher sinnvoll. Die Taktrate und die flachbauende Form des Speichers passen perfekt. Die insgesamt 32Gib geben ausreichend Reserven auch für die Zukunft und Familienvideo Projekte.

SSD: Würde meine 1TB SSD meiner Frau oder dem Sohn einbauen und schauen ob ich die 2 TB voll bekomme, bzw. wie schnell 😊

Lüfter: Aktuell spiele ich bereits mit dem Gedanken einer Aufrüstung, welche auch den Umzug in das Phanteks Enthoo Primo beinhalten würde. Push-Pull wäre mit diesen 3 neuen Lüftern möglich. 

AMD-Mainboard: Obs es nun ein Ryzen7 3700x oder Ryzen9 3900x wird ist noch nicht final entschieden. Einen guten Sitzplatz würde das MSI Ace für beide CPUs abgeben. Besonders die Chipsatzkühlung der MSI 570 Boards haben mein Interesse als Silentfan geweckt.


*5. Schluss*

Das durch das Pimpen des PCs durch dies Aktion eingesparte Geld, würde ich dann wahrscheinlich direkt in einen neuen Anlauf WQHD Gaming investieren. 

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen bis zum Schluss.


----------



## matze2905 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo hier ist meine Bewerbung fürs gewinnspiel

Mein system
CPU: AMD FX 8350
Mainboard: Asus m5a97 evo r2.0
GPU: Asus Geforce GTX 970
RAM: 16 GB
Speicher: 2SSD  Festplatten 2 HDD Festplatten
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent base 800
Netzteil: Straight Power 11

Meine wunsch zusammenstellung 
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Folgende Komponenten würde ich mir dazu kaufen
AMD Ryzen 7 3700x oder 3800x 

Grüße Matthias
Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Zerosix-06 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

neues Jahr, neues Glück  Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück beim Gewinnspiel

Aber nun erst einmal die Daten von meinem aktuellen Setup:
Es handelt sich hierbei um einen *Ryzen 2600x* mit *16GB G.Skill Ripjaw V 3200MHz* Ram. Die CPU und RAM haben ein schönes Plätzchen in einem *ASUS Prime X470* gefunden. 
Unterstützt wird das ganze von einer *Powercolor Vega 56* die die ganzen schönen Bilder auf einem *Acer Predator XG270HUA* zur Anzeige bringt.
Gekühlt werden diese Hauptkomponenten von einem stetig fließenden Wasserstrom. Durch den doch recht kleinen Bauraum im *Raijinthek Thetis*, wird das Wasser in einem externen Radiator unter dem Schreibtisch beim spielen auf angenehmen 36° gehalten.
Um die Datenhaltung kümmern sich 2 SSDs, davon eine fixe *Samsung 970 Evo* mit 500GB für das System und ein paar Spiele. Zusätzlich ist noch eine *M.2 Crucial MX500* mit 1TB verbaut.
Damit das System auch ausreichend mit Strom versorgt wird kümmert sich ein Modulares *Super Flower Golden Green* Netzteil mit 600W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die folgende Komponenten würde ich eine neue Heimat anbieten:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (1*120 und 2*140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich würden im privaten Einkaufskorb noch folgende Dinge landen:
- Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Plexi GPX-A AMD Radeon 5700 XT MSI Gaming X
- AMD Ryzen 7 3700X oder vielleicht sogar ein Ryzen 9 3900X
- Dann noch einige Hard-Tubes + Fittinge um die Custom WaKü ein wenig zu "tunen" ... lasset das biegen beginnen ...

Grüße Zerosix


----------



## Guni1793 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe GCGH,

hier meine Bewerbung um mein doch recht veraltetes System mal einen Guten Leistungsschub zu ermöglichen.
Angedacht war für Ende des Jahres ein Upgrade auf Ryzen 2600 mit MB und RAM.

Sollte ich hier Glück haben fällt das Upgrade deutlich größer aus und es wird ein Ryzen der 3000er Reihe

Hier einmal meine Wunschkonfiguration

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein Aktuelles System besteht aus einen Gigabyte H87 MB mit einem alten Intel I5 4570
16GB (4x4) DDR3 1333Mhz und einer Geforce GTX 1050TI
An das Spielen aktueller Spiele ist mit so einem System kaum zu denken.
Selbst ältere Spiele wie z.B. Assassin's Creed Origins laufen nur auf mittleren einstellungen und ruckelt dennoch gelegentlich.

Die neuste Komponente meines Systems ist das Gehause. Ein Sharkoon Night Shark RGB. 
Welches doch sehr schick aussieht und durch den integrierten RGB Hub und die Lüfter ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis bietet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterChiefToBo (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Neues Jahr, neues Glück.

Mein Rechner ist mittlerweile schon recht in die Jahre gekommen. So stammt der Grundaufbau stammt aus den Jahren 2012/13, die neueste Komponente ist die RX 480, die ich 2017 bei ebay ersteigert hatte. Und vor ein paar Wochen hat sich meine älteste SSD (OCZ Vertex 4, falls es jemanden interessiert) nach gut 6,5 Jahren leider ins Jenseits verabschiedet - ausgerechnet inmitten der der Faltwoche und natütlich war es das Systemlaufwerk. Insofern käme mir ein Gewinn bei dieser wie immer großartigen Aktion gerade recht 

Aktuell habe ich verbaut:
Mainboard: ASUS M5A99X EVO R2.0
CPU: AMD FX-8350 (@4,3 GHz, CPU-NB@2,4 GHz)
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. C mit 1x Enermax Cluster advanced UCCLA12P
GPU: XFX Radeon RX 480 8GB
RAM: 4x 4 GB DDR3-2133 Corsair Vengeance LP
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 580 (würde ich weiter nutzen)
SSD: SanDisk Ultra II 240 GB mit Windows 10 (würde ich weiter nutzen)
HDD: Western Digital Black 2 TB (würde ich weiter nutzen, aber nur noch als Datengrab) in SilentMaxx HD-Silence
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series (würde ich weiter nutzen)
DVD/Blu-ray-Kombolaufwerk: LG GGC-H20L (würde ich weiter nutzen)
Gehäuse: NZXT Apollo mit be quiet! Dämmmatten und 2x Enermax Cluster adv., 1x Prolimatech SleekVortex 120 mm


Meine Wunschkomponenten wären:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


Noch dazu kaufen würde ich:
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6 USB-C Tempered Glass
CPU: Ryzen 5 3600X oder Ryzen 7 3700X (je nach dem, was das Budget dann hergibt)


Beste Grüße
MasterChiefToBo


----------



## RSC-1995 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo alle zusammen,
bei der Aktion möchte ich dieses Jahr auch mal dabei sein, wo jetzt tatsächlich ein Gehäuse unter dem Tisch steht, wo solche Komponenten tatsächlich reinpassen:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)



Aktuelles System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gehäuse: Be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev.2 (Daher entfällt diese Pimp-Kategorie bei mir)
CPU: i7-8700
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (Daher entfällt auch diese Pimp-Kategorie bei mir)
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 1660 Ti 
MB: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Edge AC
RAM: 2x8 G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000
PSU: be quiet! Straight Power 11 650W
SSD: Corsair Force MP510 (240 und 480 GB)
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 4TB


Jetzt kommt der Teil wo ich wahrscheinlich bei vielen auf Kopfschütteln trffen werde:

DVD-LAUFWERK: LG DVD-Writer

Kleine Story zum PC: 
Ursprünglich für eine spätere Anschaffung geplant, war ein i9 und eine RTX 2080 eingeplant. Da mein bisheriger Gaming-Laptop nach 5 Jahren vorzeitig den Geist aufgab, musste die Planung umgestellt werden. Leistungen in CPU, GPU und damit auch der PSU wurden reduziert, um dem aktuellem Budget zu entsprechen. 

Vielleicht habe ich ja hier die Chance, den Computer wieder in richtung Wunsch-PC zu schieben.

Gruß und TOI TOI TOI an alle.


----------



## robinoh019 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin .
Meine Wunschliste

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 47 Punkte von 55 (8 Punkte übrig)


Ich habe ein Bild mit zugefügt daran kann mann ca erkennen das alles schon 10 jahre alt ist .
aufgerüstet wurden nur eine ssd.
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet .
Den zusammen bau würde ich selber übernehmen.
Gruß Robin


----------



## Gianni79 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für Pimp my PC 2019!


Wenn ich gewinnen sollte, nehme ich folgende Komponenten:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

und das aus folgendem Grund:

Mein, in die Jahre gekommener I5-3570k spielt mit der GTX 1070ftw von EVGA noch recht gut. Macht aber im Alleingang, besonders wenn es um rechenintensive Geschichten wie Soundprocessing oder Rendering geht, nicht die allerbeste Figur.
Am liebsten würde ich einen R7 3700x an seiner statt einsetzen.
Dies ist allerdings Wunschdenken und nicht mit der Realität vereinbar.
Also bleibe ich bei meinem Z77-System und konzentriere mich eher auf dringlichere Problemzonen. Aussehen und Stauraum 

Die Soundlibraries und natürlich auch die einen oder anderen Spiele nehmen ordentlich Platz ein und ich bin gezwungen, nicht oder selten genutzte Spiele zu deinstallieren.
Mit der 2TB SSD hätte ich dann wieder etwas mehr Platz für die Spielesammlung und kann meine Audiodaten wieder unter sich belassen.

Zum Aussehen: Das Darkbase hatte mich schon seit Einführung angesprochen und wollte es irgendwann mein Eigen nennen. Die Vielfalt an Möglichkeiten das System zu gestalten ist der Wahnsinn.
Ich musste mein Silent Base 800 mit ner Flex bearbeiten um den 240er Radiator in die Front zu bekommen. In die Seite habe ich ein Fenster eingebaut. Sieht alles nicht soo geil aus.

Schlussendlich wäre das Case schon genug für mich. Aber wenn ich in die Zukunft denke und mein Sohn irgendwann Mindcraft mit Raytracing Shadern spielen möchte, macht die RTX2070 doch wieder sinn.
Das Netzteil wäre dann Quasi eine Zukunftssicher Anlage.

Mein aktuelles System:

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H
Intel Core i5-3570K
Alphacool Eisbaer 240 ; zwei beQuiet! Silentwings3 120er am Radiator
EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW
Samsung 850 EVO-Series 256GB
Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB
SanDisk SSD PLUS 240GB,
Hitachi Ultrastar 1TB
be quiet! Silent Base 800
Super Flower Golden Green 650W 80+ Gold
Bildschirm: Asus VE278Q 27.0" 
Tastatur: Logitech G910
Maus: Logitech - G502 RGB
Nahfeldmonitore: KRK RP6
Interface: Edirol (Roland) FA-66 - Firewire



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich freue mich sehr wenn Ihr mein System als upgradewürdig erachtet und ich die Teile gewinne.

Wenn es nun so sein soll, dann würde ich es euch überlassen, das System in das neue Gehäuse umziehen zu lassen.
Ich bezweifle, dass ich dafür die Nötige Zeit und Ruhe finden werde...

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.



LG Gianni


----------



## Mikuro2332 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo alle zusammmen, 

ich danke erst einmal für diese unglaubliche Chance für solch ein tolles upgrade.
Meine Wunschkomponenten sind: 

SSD: 			                      Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:                        Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 	                      3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: 	MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)
Gesamt: 44 Punkte von 55 (11 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell verbaut:
Gehäuse: 	BitFenix Shinobi
CPU:		        i7 4790k
CPU Kühler:   Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH Edition
RAM: 		HyperX HX316C9SRK2/8DDR3-1600 CL9 SDRAM
Mainboard:	MSI Z97 Gaming 5
CaseFan: 	1x Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 und 1x Standard vom Case 80mm
SSD: 		       1TB Samsung 860 EVO
HDD: 		WD Blue 1TB
HDD: 		WD Blue 500GB
Soundkarte: 	OnBoard
GPU:  		ZOTAC GTX  960 AMP 2GB (rev. 1)
Netzteil:	       EVGA Supernova 650G+ 




Warum ich so gewählt habe?

Naja Ich finde ein i7 4790k ist auch im Jahre 2019 noch ein echt starkes Herz und diese CPU bietet sehr viel Übertaktungspotenzial, sodass diese auch einen Ryzen noch anfechten kann. 
Bisher hab ich die CPU noch nicht übertaktet, aber ich würde es machen, um die Kühlleistung beider Kühler zu vergleichen. Ich gebe es aber ehrlich zu, der Hauptgrund, warum ich den Dark Rock Pro 4 will ist einfach der, 
dass ich da etwas mehr Spielraum mit der RAM Höhe habe.
Meine Garafikkarte war ein Geschenk, als ich meinen PC zusammen gebaut habe und bremmst wirklich die CPU aus, daher die Grafikkarte. Das dort ein extremer Leistungsprung zuvermerken ist, brauch man eigentlich nicht testen. 
Eigentlich wollte ich gerne die 2080,aber mein PC-Gehäuse erlaubt nur eine max GPU-Länge von 12.6 inch und die Trio wäre damit minimal zu lang, bzw. Sie würde Kontakt mit dem HDD-Käfig schließen.
Die gewünschten Gehäuse Lüfter sollen den Airflow verbessern und damit auch mehr Übertakten ermöglichen.
Die SSD's würde ich sehr gerne gegeneinander antreten lassen und im Punkt schreibgeschwindigkeit und Lesegeschwindigkeit testen.


Das war es eigentlich schon.

Spiele, die ich mit den neuen Komponenten testen würde: 

- Dead by Daylight
- Anno 2070
- Cities Skylines
- FF XV Benchmark
- Guild Wars 2 (mit ReShade)
- Tomb Raider 2013
- Planetside 2

Weitere Tests:

CrystalDiskMark


----------



## earstreet (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

man soll es garnicht glauben, aber mein Spiele-PC hat auch schon einige Jährchen auf dem Buckel und gehört endlich mal wieder aktualisiert. Ich habe fast schon einen Schreck bekommen, als ich die dazugehörige Rechnung zur Auflistung der Komponenten herausgesucht habe. Ganze sieben Jahre ist das schon her! Schon fast beeindruckend, wie gut sich meine Kiste noch schlägt. 

Um euch einen Eindruck von meiner guten, alten Maschine zu vermitteln, hier die Konfiguration:
SSD/HDD: Samsung SSD 830 256GB SATA III/ Samsung HD103UJ 1TB
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A
RAM: G.Skill Ares PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-28
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC 950M, 3GB GDDR5
Optisches Laufwerk: LG BH10LS38 Blue-Ray Brenner
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Storm Trooper
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E9-CM-580W 80+Gold
Monitor: Dell U2711




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte ich Glück haben, würde meine Wahl auf folgende Konfiguration fallen:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC
Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Eigenanschaffung:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600X mit passendem CPU-Kühler

Die Montage würde ich natürlich wie schon immer selbst durchführen. Ist doch klar!

Noch ein paar Worte zu meiner Auswahl. Natürlich sollte man mit der neuen Ausstattung gut Zocken können. Das wird wahrlich kein Problem sein. Aber neben ein paar Spielen, würde ich die Konfiguration auch gerne für so Sachen wie Deep Learning nutzen. Da meine aktuelle GPU keine CUDA-Schnittstelle hat und meine Speicherausrüstung ebenfalls nicht gerade üppig ist, bin ich schon etwas eingeschränkt unterwegs. 

Dann bleibt mir nur noch zu hoffen, dass ich einer der Glücklichen sein darf. Ansonsten wünsche ich natürlich auch allen anderen viel Erfolg!


----------



## aquarena (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ausgewählte Produkte:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Hallo PC-Games Hardware Team,

ich bewerbe mich für das Aufrüstgewinnspiel, weil mein Computer nun zehn Jahre alt ist und ein Aufrüsten einzelner Komponenten nun nicht mehr sinnvoll ist.
Daher steht nun ein großes Update von Hauptplatine, CPU, Speicher und Grafikkarte an.
Somit können die neuen Festplatten auch schneller arbeiten.

Ich bin zwar Rentnerin, jedoch spiele ich gerne 3D-Adventures wie Dreamfall Chapters und Life is strange 2. Letzteres ist aktuell so sehr grafisch erweitert worden, daß mein Rechner in FHD nur noch minimale Einstellungen schafft. Für die nächsten Spiele muss ich also aufrüsten. Dies lasse ich immer von einem Fachmann durchführen.
Daher würde ich mich freuen, zu den sechs Gewinnern gehören. 

Als neuer Prozessor soll ein AMD Ryzen 5 3600X eingesetzt werden.


Meine aktuellen Komponenten:

Gehäuse:	Revoltec ATX Midi-Tower mit Schalldämmumg
Netzteil:	Seasonic SS-620 620W Bronze
Hauptplatine:	MSI P45 Neo3 - Micro-Star MS-7514 – BIOS 2009
Prozessor:	Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400 2.66 GHz Yorkfield Socket 775 LGA
Lüfter:		Arctic Cooling Silent
Speicher:	4 x 2 GB DDR2 PC2-6400 (400 Mhz), Kingston, Samsung, 2x AENEON
Grafikkarte:	AMD Radeon R9 200 / HD 7900
Festplatten:	OCZ Vertex 2 SSD 60 GB, Kingston A400 SSD 960 GB ,WD 500 GB, WD 160 GB
Monitor:	Iiyama Prolite E2773HS

Viele Grüße

aquarena


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Projekt „Der µillimeter-PC*“

(Edit: Heute wollte der Rechner nicht mehr hochfahren. Nach viel Mühe läuft er erst einmal wieder. Scheint, dass ich nicht aufrüsten will, sondern muss...)
Vor fast genau 7 Jahren hatte ich das letzte Mal richtig groß aufgerüstet. Wobei „groß“ eigentlich nicht ganz passt, da der PC dabei eine Schrumpfkur erfuhr. Den Ausgangspunkt bildete das damals hier im Forum erworbene µATX-Gehäuse, das Silverstone Temjin TJ08-E. Kompakt, chic und meine Mittelklassehardware passte auch locker rein.

Zwischendurch wurde immer wieder ein bisschen was ausgetauscht, die Basis in Form des Sockel 1155-Mainboards blieb aber bestehen. Ziel vieler Arbeiten war neben der Modernisierung auch die Senkung der Lautstärke. Der PC ist im Leerlauf leiser als das Eigenrauschen meiner Lautsprecher und muss auch unter Last unauffällig bleiben.

Nach dem letzten größeren Eingriff vor fast 1,5 Jahren ist daraus nun das folgende Flickwerk entstanden:

Gehäuse: . . . . . . Silverstone Temjin Evolution TJ08-E
Mainboard: . . . . Asus P8Z77-M, µATX, Z77, Sockel 1155
Prozessor: . . . . . Intel Core i7-3770K
CPU-Kühler: . . . Cooler Master Hyper 412S
RAM: . . . . . . . . . . Crucial 4x8GB, DDR3-1866, CL9-9-9-24
Grafikkarte:  . . . Palit Geforce GTX 1070 Gamerock, 8 GB
Netzteil: . . . . . . . be quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 550W
Festplatte: . . . . . Crucial MX300 750 GB + Crucial MX500 2 TB
BD-Laufwerk: . . Pioneer BDR-209EBK




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Zwischenzeit hat AMD ja ordentlich nachgelegt mit Prozessoren, die mich wieder zum Aufrüsten ryzen. Und dann kam auch noch „Pimp my PC“ ...
Auf den ersten Blick schien mir nichts Passendes dabei zu sein, da ich ein BD-Laufwerk benutze (tatsächlich!) und die Mainboards zu groß sind.  Auf den zweiten Blick sah ich aber:
- Die 2080 Super ist 328 mm lang, mein Gehäuse erlaubt 336 mm.
- Der Dark Rock Pro 4 ist 163 mm hoch, mein Gehäuse erlaubt 165 mm.

Das einzige X570-Mainboard, das für mich in Frage käme ist das ASRock X570M Pro4. Laut be quiet-Seite sei der Dark Rock Pro 4 damit nicht kompatibel, das wird aber auch bei anderen Kombinationen angezeigt, die definitiv passen. Ein paar Bildersuchen, Bildbearbeitungen und Vermessungen später bin ich sicher: Da bleiben mind. 2 mm Platz zu allen Seiten.

Da packte mich der Ehrgeiz und brachte mich auf die Idee des „µillimeter-PCs“. So ziemlich alle Maße im Gehäuse werden bis auf wenige Millimeter ausgereizt.

- Die Basis des PCs bleibt das bisherige µATX-Gehäuse, das *Silverstone Temjin Evolution TJ08-E*. (*Bestand*)
- Das alte Mainboard weicht einem modernen *ASRock X570M Pro4*. (*Neukauf*)
- Aus dem alten 3770K wird ein *AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*. (*Neukauf*)
- Gekühlt wird der vom *Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4*, der mit Maßarbeit da drauf passen wird. (*Pimp my PC*).
- Der Arbeitsspeicher wird vernünftig und kompakt unter dem Dark Rock sitzen in Form von *2x16 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-3000* oder *2x16 GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000*. (*Neukauf*)
- Die Grafikkarte wird durch die *MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio* ersetzt, die ebenfalls mit Maßarbeit passen wird und bei dem Kühler auch unter Last angenehm leise sein dürfte. (*Pimp my PC*)
- Das altehrwürdige Dark Power Pro weicht einem modernerem und effizientem *Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt*. (*Pimp my PC*)
- Die SSDs bleiben so bestehen. Je nach Preis- und Finanzniveau könnte die MX300 bei der Gelegenheit aber auch noch einer *Corsair Force Series MP510 960GB* weichen. (*Neukauf*)
- Der bisher tatsächlich nicht vorhandene Lüfter an der Rückseite wird nun ein *Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM*. (*Pimp my PC*)
- Das BD-Laufwerk kriegt von alle dem nichts mit.  (*Bestand*)

Oder anders sortiert hieße das:

„*Pimp my PC*“ liefert mir:
Netzteil: . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: . . . . . . . . . . Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: . . . . . . . . . . . . 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: . . . MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Ich kaufe* dazu:
Mainboard: . . ASRock X570M Pro4 (ca. 190 Euro)
Prozessor: . . . AMD Ryzen 7 3700X (ca. 330 Euro)
RAM: . . . . . . . . 2x16 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-3000 oder 2x16 GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 (ca. 150 Euro)
evtl. SSD: . . . . Corsair Force Series MP510 960GB (ca. 140 Euro)

Ich *benutze weiter*:
Gehäuse: Silverstone Temjin Evolution TJ08-E
Festplatte: Crucial MX300 750 GB + Crucial MX500 2 TB
BD-Laufwerk: Pioneer BDR-209EBK

Nachdem ist nun schon zu lange keinen ganzen PC mehr zusammenbauen konnte oder musste, reizt mich das Aufrüsten sehr, besonders mit dieser zusätzlichen Herausforderung der knappen Maße. Lohn der Mühen wäre ein fast vollständig neuer PC im kompakten Format, der im Inneren fast nur noch aus Lüftern und Kühlkörpern besteht. Und damit gewappnet sein sollte für alle Spiele und wissenschaftlichen Berechnungen der nächsten Jahre.

Ich würde mich freuen, diese Gelegenheit zu erhalten. 

Schöne Grüße vom
Schwarzen Quader


----------



## 10resU (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Höre ich da etwa was von wegen "umsonst"? Na dann bleibt mir ja fast keine andere Wahl, als auch mein Glück zu versuchen 

Zufälligerweise habe ich mein System erst letzten Monat hinsichtlich Mainboard, CPU, RAM und PSU ein gutes Stück weit aufgemotzt.
Davor durfte noch ein FX-4300 in Kombination mit 16 GB DDR3-1600 RAM sein Werk verrichten, der jetzt durch folgendes Setup abgelöst worden ist:



RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws V 2 × 8 GB DDR4-3200
SSD: PNY CS900 120GB
HDD: Toshiba DT01ACA100 1 TB
Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart BX1 650 Watt
CPU-Kühler: AMD Wraith Stealth Cooler
Lüfter-Set: 1 x 120 mm Corsair-Gehäuselüfter
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series SPEC-01
Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max
Grafikkarte: Palit Geforce GTX 1050 Ti StormX



Das Ding ist jetzt aber, dass ich seit letztem Jahr stolzer Besitzer eines Philips BDM4037UW bin und jaaaaaa, das gute Stück läuft nativ mit 4K auf 40 Zoll, ein Grafikkarten-Wechsel erscheint also naheliegend.
Leider hat nun aber die ganze Upgraderei mein Budget etwas in die Knie gezwungen, weshalb ich momentan in Folge eines massiven GPU-Bottlenecks die meisten meiner Spiele auf 1080p + medium mit um die 40 FPS zocke.

In Anbetracht dessen finde ich mein Wunsch-Setup auch durchaus sinnvoll:



SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)



Noch ein paar Worte zur weiteren Erklärung:

SSD: Mehr und schnellerer Speicher ist natürlich immer gut, vor allem aber dann, wenn das Hauptlaufwerk nach erfolgter Windows 10 Installation keine 80 GB mehr zu atmen hat - und das in einer Zeit, in der einzelne Spiele schon mal 150 GB einnehmen können.
CPU-Kühler: Der Standard Boxed-Kühler des r5 3600 hat seinen Job zwar nicht verfehlt, dazu geboren ist er aber leider auch nicht. Spätestens mit 'ner neuen Grafikkarte dürfte nämlich der Ryzen auch mal etwas Auslauf bekommen und dann wäre mir ein bisschen zusätzliche Kühlleistung natürlich äußerst willkommen.
Lüfter Set: Mein aktuelles Setup - sprich: das bereits angesprochene September Upgrade - hab ich ja selbst installiert. Bei der Gelegenheit bin ich natürlich nicht umhin gekommen, zu bemerken, dass in meinem Gehäuse tatsächlich nur ein einzelner einsamer Lüfter installiert ist.
                        Da besteht natürlich Nachbesserungsbedarf meinerseits, ein wenig finanzielle Unterstützung würde meinen Upgrade-Pfad aber natürlich ungemein vorantreiben  Es gilt hier natürlich die Devise "Viel hilft viel", weshalb ich mich für die 140 mm Variante entscheiden würde, sollte ich denn gefragt werden.
Grafikkarte: Damit beim Ansehen der angehängten Bilder nicht die Frage aufkommt, was denn der Kabelsalat unter meinen Laufwerken soll, will ich dem an dieser Stelle erklärend vorgreifen. Meine 1050 Ti zieht sich ihre 75 Watt über den PCIe Slot, was natürlich zweierlei Konsequenzen hat:
                           Zum einen müssen die übrigen 8-Pin Anschlüsse irgendwo hin - in meinem Fall unter besagte Laufwerksbuchten - und zum anderen ist so jede Hoffnung auf einen vernünftigen Overclock an meiner ohnehin schon äußerst limitierten 1050 Ti von vornherein vergebens. Es muss also unbedingt ein potenteres Exemplar in den Stall.

Für den zugegebenermaßen unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass ich mich unter den glücklichen Gewinnern wiederfinden sollte, würde ich freilich alle Komponenten selbst installieren.
Ach ja und größere Neuanschaffungen meinerseits sind in nächster Zeit auch nicht geplant. Wie gesagt: mein PC Budget kriecht momentan auf allen Vieren dahin.


So, an der Stelle möchte ich mich noch vielmals fürs ausdauernde Lesen und die ganze Aktion an sich bedanken.
Auf das jener unter uns edlen Recken, welcher vom PCGH-Orakel für würdig befunden wird alsdann zum König von England gekrönt werde!


----------



## thoast3 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, ich versuche auch mal wieder mein Glück 

Mein aktuelles Setup habe ich mir über die letzten Jahre zusammengebaut und gelegentlich geupgradet. Die letzten beiden Anschaffungen waren eine neue Grafikkarte und ein Monitor.


Mein Setup sieht momentan wie folgt aus:

*PC*
CPU: Intel Core i7-4790 (leider die non-k-Version)
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Killer
RAM: 2x 4 GB Kingston HyperX Fury DDR3-1866 + 2x 4 GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-2133 (alle vier Riegel laufen mit 2133 MHz)
Grafikkarte: Sapphire RX Vega 56 Pulse mit 2 Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Pro M TG
Speicher: Crucial P1 (500 GB), Samsung 860 Evo (250 GB), Toshiba-OCZ TR150 (500 GB)
Netzteil: be Quiet! Straight Power 10 400 Watt
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Ninja 4 mit Noctua NF-P12 PWM
Beleuchtung: Aqua Computer Farbwerk

*Peripherie*
HP 27xq (WQHD 144 Hz)
Sharkoon Shark Zone MK80
Glorious Model O
Wavemaster MX-3+
ASUS Xonar U7 MK II
Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro mit ModMic v4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wie würde ich aufrüsten?*

CPU: Leider besitzt mein i7-4790 keinen freien Multiplikator. Auch seine vier physischen Kerne sind nicht mehr für meinen Gebrauch ausreichend: Berufsbedingt habe ich oft mehrere Virtuelle Maschinen auf meinem PC am Laufen. Das geht nicht allzu gut, wenn man gleichzeitig noch andere Tätigkeiten am PC ausführen möchte (surfen mit mehreren Tabs, Gaming etc.). Zusätzlich bearbeite ich gelegentlich noch Videos in DaVinci Resolve. Dieses Programm skaliert sehr gut mit vielen Kernen, die mein i7 nicht hat. In Spielen stößt der 4790, besonders, seit ich einen WQHD / 144 Hz Monitor besitze, immer öfter an seine Grenzen. Sei es nun Battlefield V, Far Cry New Dawn oder GTA V; der i7 bremst leider zu oft meine Vega 56 aus. 
Hier würde ich mir einen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X besorgen.

Mainboard: Das ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Killer habe ich mir anno Dazumahl aus dem Mindfactory-Schnäppshop besorgt. Es hat mir nun jahrelang gute Dienste erwiesen. Aber wenn die CPU weichen muss, ist es auch für das Mainboard an der Zeit, zu gehen. Der Abschied würde mir mit einem schönen MSI B450 Tomahawk Max natürlich deutlich einfacher fallen. Besagtes Mainboard durfte ich bereits bei einem Kollegen in Verbindung mit dem Ryzen 7 3700X verbauen und ich konnte mich so von den Qualitäten des Duos überzeugen. Mit einem neuen Mainboard könnte auch meine M.2-SSD seine volle Performance entfalten (das Z97 Killer bindet den M.2-Slot nur mit 2 Lanes an).

RAM: Wenn man nicht gerade zur Methode Holzhammer greifen möchte, passt DDR3-RAM nunmal nicht in einen DDR4-Slot. Glücklicherweise bietet Crucial ja den famosen Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-3000 mit schnieken E-Dies an. 

Grafikkarte: Meine RX Vega 56 leistet mir gute Dienste, aber gegen mehr Leistung und damit höhere FPS dürfte kaum jemand etwas haben. Da die Vega 56 in vielen modernen AAA-Spielen in WQHD nicht, ohne starke Abstriche bei der Grafikqualität, an die 144 FPS kommt, käme ein Upgrade sehr gelegen. Daher fällt meine Wahl auf die MSI RX 5700 XT Gaming X, die ja auch noch einen sehr guten Kühler besitzt. Genau das Richtige für einen Silent-Freak wie mich.

Gehäuse: Das Phanteks Enthoo Pro M, in dem meine Komponenten stecken, gefällt mir immer noch sehr gut. Das kann bleiben.

Speicher: Speicher ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer durch noch mehr Speicher. Und da meine Steam-Bibliothek nichtmal ansatzweise auf meinen bestehenden SSDs genug Platz findet, würde ich mich sehr über die Crucial MX500 mit 2 TB freuen.

Netzteil: Das Straight Power 10 erledigt seinen Job unauffällig und gut, so, wie es sein sollte. Leider habe ich damals eine Wattklasse zu niedrig gekauft. Das Resultat ist, dass die OC-Möglichkeiten meiner Grafikkarte sehr begrenzt sind. Mit einem Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt hätte ich mehr als genug Reserven für eine hohe GPU-Übertaktung und etwaige, spätere Aufrüstungen.

CPU-Kühler: Der Ninja 4 würde den Ryzen 7 3700X gut komlementieren. Ich müsste lediglich ein AM4-Montagekit beschaffen, was kein Problem darstellt.

Hier nocheinmal der aufgerüstete PC, wie ich ihn mir vorstellen:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X (selbst gekauft)
Mainboard MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (Pimp My PC)
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-3000 2x 8 GB (Pimp My PC)
Grafikkarte: MSI RX 5700 XT Gaming X (Pimp My PC)
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Pro M (bereits vorhanden)
Speicher: Crucial P1 (bereits vorhanden), Crucial MX500 2 TB (Pimp My PC)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (Pimp My PC)
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Ninja 4 (AM4-Kit selbst gekauft)

Wie ihr seht, würden die neuen Komponenten für ein erhebliches Upgrade und deutlich höhere FPS in Spielen sowie besserer Leistung in Anwendungen sorgen.
Den Einbau würde ich selbst vornehmen.

Ich wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern (und mir natürlich ) viel Glück


----------



## necdoc (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich bei der Pimp my PC 2019 Aktion.

Meine Wunschliste:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


Aktuell verbaut sind:

CPU: Intel i5 4690K @ 4,4 Ghz
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3 ? PCGH Edition
Mainbord: ASRock Z97 Extreme 4
Grafikkarte: Radeon R9 290 ASUS DirectCU II OC
RAM: 8 GB G.Skill Trident DDR 3 2400
Netzteil: Enermax EPG600AWT 600 Watt 80 Plus Gold
Laufwerk: BlueRay Laufwerk LG
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB
HDD: WD Blue 1 TB WD10EZEX
Gehäuse: BeQuiet Silent Base 800
Monitor: Acer S240HL 60 Hz

Selbstkauf:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600X oder Ryzen 7 3700X
CPU Kühler: AiO Wasserkühlung 240
Gehäuselüfter: 2x 120 mm, für Seitenteileinbau um GraKa zusätzlich zu Lüften und Bodeneinbau für zusätzliche Frischluft.


So dann alles läuft kann im Jahre 2020 auch ein neuer Monitor gekauft werden. Das soll ein 27 Zoll mit 2560x1440 Auflösung und 144 Hz werden.


Vielen Dank.


----------



## Michi9800 (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

 **** PCGH-Pimp my PC 2019 **** 


Hallo liebe PCGH,

auch dieses Jahr, versuche ich mein Glück bei der Pimp my PC Aktion.
Hier noch einmal ein Lob an die tolle Aktion.


Die neuen Regeln passen dieses Jahr auch perfekt zu meinem neuen PC. 
Da mein jetziger PC noch recht neu ist brauche ich nur wenige neue Teile um meinen PC zu verbessern.
So please PCGH pimp my PC.


Mein Gaming PC hat derzeit folgende Hardware: 

Gehäuse: Fractal Define C Tempered Glass

Mainboard: Asus Crosshair VI Hero (AM4)

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X

CPU-Kühler:  Thermalright HR-02 Macho rev. b

RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3200 MHz

Grafikkarte: ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1070 Mini

Festplatte: SSD 480GB Sandisk Ultra II

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM Modular 500W 
(laut be quiet! PSU-Kalkulator der Preistipp auch für die neue wunsch GPU)

Monitor: Samsung U28E590D

Bundles: Maus Roccat Kova, Tastatur Logitech G15, Kopfhörer Superlux HD 681


Meine ausgewählten Produkte mit Erklärung:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)

Meine SSD ist mit ihren 480 GB schon nicht mehr wirklich ausreichend.
Ich muss schon öfters Spiele deinstallieren, um neue Spiele installieren zu können.
2 TB würden hier wieder genugend Reserven bieten. (COD: MW mit 175 GB :O )

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm) (3 Punkte)

Damit meine Komponenten auch mit genügend Frischluft versorgt werden, fiel hier meine Wahl auf das Lüfterset.
Um die 2 Standart Lüfter des Gehäuses zu unterstützen (der 3te Lüfter aus meinem alten PC, den ich noch dazu gebaut habe, fliegt dann raus).


Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Da meine Grafikkarte wohl mein größter Flaschenhals ist und ich schon oft in Games die Details runter stellen muss,
fällt hier meine Wahl auf die RTX 2080 Super.
Sie bietet genug Grafikpower um ordenlich zocken zu können und ich kann die RTX features ausprobieren.


Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich denke, mit dem Upgrade werde ich SUPER Zocken können.
Ich würde die Hardware selbst einbauen, da ich gerne schraube.

So, dann Wünsche ich allen noch viel Glück!



Schöne Grüße 

Michele


----------



## Sigmorgul (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Auch ich möchte mich gerne bei dieser netten Aktion der PCGH Redaktion bewerben 

Die Basis von meinem PC stammt noch aus 2010, 2013 wurde dann die Grafikkarte von einer Geforce GTX 460 auf 760 aufgewertet und noch zwei SSDs verbaut.

Das aktuelle System:

GPU: MSI Geforce GTX 760 OC Twin Frozr 
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K
CPU Kühler: Finde ich gerade nicht mehr raus
Mainboard: MSI P67A-GD55
RAM: G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster Z
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 680W
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor VA8004SWA Extreme Big Tower
Speicher: OCZ Agility 3 120GB SSD (Windows); Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB SSD (Spiele); WD Red 3 TB HDD (Datengrab); Samsung Spinpoint HD403LJ 400GB HDD (Backup)
Sonstiges: Kaze Master Pro 5.25, Lüftersteuerung 
Monitor: Asus 278Q

Meine Pimp my PC Auswahl:
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Diese würde ich wie folgt ergänzen:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
CPU-Kühler: Corsair Hydro Series H100x, Wasserkühlung
RAM:  G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3600 Kit
Speicher:  Samsung 970 EVO Plus 500 GB SSD (Windows); Samsung 970 EVO 1 TB SSD (Spiele)
Monitor: Acer Nitro XV272UP

Es wird einfach mal wieder Zeit für ein Upgrade...
Zocke mittlerweile nur noch Rundenstrategie wie z.B. Battletech, da schnellere Spiele nicht mehr so richtig Spaß machen mit meinem Setup.
Habe schon seit Ewigkeiten Witcher 3 installiert, würde es aber an sich gern in seiner ganzen Pracht genießen, statt so kastriert, wie mein System es nur auf die Reihe bekommt.
Und bei dem was AMD derzeit leistet und in Sachen Leistung für faire Preise bietet, muss es natürlich ein Ryzen werden, am Besten gleich den Octacore 3700X, damit wieder ein paar Jahre Ruhe ist 
Das Ganze kombiniert mit der 5700XT und einem WQHD Monitor mit 144Hz, dann macht das Zocken auch mal wieder Spaß 

Wie man anhand der Fotos erkennen kann, habe ich den Rechner auch schon lange nicht mehr gereinigt muss ich gestehen. Wäre mal wieder notwendig, aber am Liebsten würde ich einfach direkt einen neuen Rechner bauen und den auch bisserl besser aufsetzen von Anfang an. Habe bei diesem PC teilweise Adapter selber gebaut, um Lüfter an die Lüftersteuerung anschließen zu können, etc., ist schon ein ziemliches Flickenwerk mittlerweile, viel wild zusammengebastelt. Das Ergebnis stimmt soweit, läuft seit 2010 stabil, immer noch recht kühl und leise, aber schön ist er nicht mehr und so langsam geht ihm einfach doch die Puste aus...

Und einfach aus Neugierde würde ich auch gerne mal mit Wasserkühlung experimentieren, zu Beginn wohl erstmal eine All in One, und dann vielleicht doch mal eine komplette Custom, würde mich auf jeden Fall reizen, dann  direkt CPU und GPU einbinden. Nicht weil ich viel overclocke und es unbedingt notwendig wäre, sondern einfach aus Enthusiasmus, aus Spaß am PC basteln 
Ich mag meinen PC auch einfach gerne leise, bei trotzdem guter Leistung


----------



## kaycee_one (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich das Erste mal mein Glück versuchen, gestern Abend habe ich noch euer Video auf Youtube gesehen und da ich leider seit 3 Wochen Probleme mit meinem derzeitigem Mainboard habe (startet nicht immer) dachte ich gleich an meine Chance.

Den PC Habe ich erst 2 Monate da mein alter Phenom X6 1100t durch ein defekt im Netzteil ebenfalls gestorben ist inkl meines RAM / MB (MSI) / SSD / HDD -.- (habe zur Zeit nicht so wirklich glück..) Darauf hin habe ich von einem Freund eine CPU Bekommen und habe mir den Rest bis auf die Grafikkarte und Netzteil aus finanziellen Gründen gebraucht gekauft, weil ich auch gerne wieder was Spielen wollte und mir eine MSI 2080 Super gegönnt und eine Netzteil, dann wurde es leider etwas knapper^^. Leider musste es schnell und günstig gehen daher entschied ich mich dafür so zu Handeln. Wenn das System läuft bin ich auch relativ zufrieden nur bei größeren Titeln limitiert leider meine CPU das ich leider keine Stabile Framerate bekomme in Hohen Details. (Habe ja gelernt in eueren Videos Preset muss Ultra sein ) 

Computer soll ja Spass machen und funktionieren und einen nicht ärgern. 

Mein Setup ist:
CPU: Intel  i7 4790k (kein OC, System soll beim Arbeiten leise und ECO sein.)
MB: Asus Maximus VII Ranger
RAM: 4x Corsair Vegance 8GB DDR3 1866 (32GB 2x Silver/2xRed)
SSD1: Samsung QVO  860 500GB
SSD2: Sandisk Ultra 3D SSD 1TB
Kühler: Silentloop be quiet! Silent Loop 280
Case: Chieftec CS-901 (modifiziert)
Netzteil: bequiet Dark Power 850W (Kaufgrund war die Energieeffizienz, und weil ich nicht am Falschen Ende Sparen wollte nach meine Vorgeschichte mit dem X6)


Zu der Wahl der zur Verfügung gestellten Komponenten:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Begründung: 
Es ist hier ganz einfach zu erklären, ich benötige den RAM um diesen Komponenten Bundle zu betreiben. Da ich leider nur DDR3 Ram habe und die Mainboards ja nicht Abwärtskompatibel sind, was sicher auch nicht sonderlich Optimal wäre für die Leistung einer aktuellen CPU auf einem aktuellem Mainboard.

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Begründung:  
Ich habe gemeint, 1TB das reicht schon für Spiele, aber nach dem Erwerben der RTX2080Super war ich sehr zufrienden und es hat erstmals wieder Spass gemacht zu Spielen wie in guten alten 3Dfx Zeiten. 
Nur haben die Spiele viel mehr Hunger auf Festplattenspeicher bzw. SSD-Speicher was ich leider nicht so richtig bedacht habe. Und daher wären die 2TB eine Saubere Sache und der 1TB Speicher wär dann Super für meine Arbeit. Den VMs und den Daten sowie Musik was sich heutzutage alles so sammelt 


Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
Begründung: Um für die CPU / GPU inkl. Boost oder SLI gewappnet zu sein   (Wofür ich natürlich noch etwas Sparen muss..)


Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Begründung: 
Ich würde gerne Damit die 140mm Lüfter erneuern auf meiner AIO Wasserkühlung von bequiet. Die machen leider schon etwas mehr Geräusche wie Sie sollten.


Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Begründung: 
Mein derzeitiges Gehäuse ist ein alter Chieftec CS-901 das mit der Flex und der Stichsäge "passend" gemacht wurde für ein anderes Lüfter Konzept. Diverse Sachen sind derzeit noch Provisorisch gelöst (siehe Bilder)


Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Begründung: 
Eine passende Wasserkühlung vorhanden(die ich auch gebraucht erworben habe, entlüftet und Instand gesetzt/ Bin halt sehr Sparsam bzw Nachhaltig veranlagt), dann benötige ich nur noch die passende CPU den könnte ich mir vom Weihnachtsgeld evtl leisten das es ein i7 oder evtl sogar ein i9 wird. .  Zudem bin ich eigentlich Zufrieden mit AMD gewesen aber der umstieg vorübergehend auf den i7 4790k hat mich von der Performance überzeugt. (Sockel 115x) und zu der AIO Wasserkühlung verleitet. MSI ist ohnehin meine Lieblingsmarke auch für Grafikkarten musste mich zwar bei dem Preis etwas überwinden, aber bereue nichts. Leider Streikt mein ASUS Mainboard beim Starten. Und ein anständer Ersatz für ein 1150 Sockel ist nicht wirklich zu finden, habe derzeit von Gebrauchtartikeln die Nase voll.

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


Zum Schluss möchte ich nur noch Danke sagen für die eventuelle Möglichkeit, mein System zu Upgraden und  zuverlässiger zu machen. Ich schau auch gern die Videos, bin wohl ein Nerd der nicht genug von Hardwareinfos bekommen kann, habe wohl mein Beruf dezent verfehlt. Wenn noch mehr Interesse an Bildern besteht suche ich gern noch welche raus. 


Mit freundlichem Gruß

Clemens aka kaycee_one


----------



## Rosinenkuchen (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend liebes PCGH Team.

Wo fange ich an?

An PC´s, Hobby mäßig rumschrauben, tue ich schon seit über 20 Jahren und die PC Games Hardware verfolge ich seit der Erstausgabe (man ist das lange her  ).
Da ist mir die neueste Ausgabe der PC Games Hardware ins Haus geflattert und siehe da, es gibt wieder ein „pimp my PC“ und ich habe mir gedacht, da machste mal mit.

Denn ich hätte wieder mal richtig „Bock“, etwas an meinem PC zu verändern.

Beim ergänzen meiner Daten im Forum (hab ich wohl seit 2013 nicht geschafft), ist mir aufgefallen, dass mein System teilweise aus Teilen von 2011 (Tower und HDD: WD Black), 2013 (Netzteil und Samsung 2 TB HDD) und natürlich auch jüngerer Hardware besteht.

Da macht es doch Sinn, den Teilen mal ein neues Zuhause zu verschaffen!

Hier meine aktuelle Hardware im Detail:

CPU: CPU Ryzen 7 2700X							                                    (2017)
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Tower Kühler				              (2017)		
Board: MSI X370 GAMING PRO CARBON					                     (2017)
Ram: 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DDR4-3200 CL16	      (2017)
Grafikkarte: INNO3D GeForce® GTX 1080Ti iCHill X3 ULTRA 11GB	      (2017)
Netzteil: 800 Watt Super Flower Golden Green Modular 80+ Gold		      (2013)
Soundkarte: On Board (gaming audio with Nahimic 2)				      (2017)
SSD: Samsung EVO M2 500 GB, Samsung EVO 500GB, Crucial 480GB,       (2017 und 2018)
HDD: 1TB WD, 1TB Samsung, 2TB Samsung					             (2011 und 2013)
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Miditower mit 5 x 120mm Lüftern                           (2011)		
Bildschirm: Samsung U28E590D                                                                      (2017)


Hier meine Wunschliste:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde meinem System auch noch eine neue CPU (Ryzen 9 3900X) spendieren, wenn ich ausgewählt werden würde.
Eine M2 Crucial P1 500 GB liegt auch schon bereit und würde eine alte HDD beerben.

Einige Tests bezüglich der Abwärme Entwicklung im Gehäuse an den Komponenten bei Dauerbelastung während einer Runde BF V und PUBG (vor und nach dem Upgrade, mittels Oberflächeninfrarot Thermometer) würde ich beisteuern und natürlich ein Paar Benchmarks mit dem guten alten 3DMark dokumentieren.

Beim Fotografieren des derzeitigen Innenlebens meines Computers, ist mir das miserable Kabelmanagement und der viele Staub aufgefallen. Da muss ich wohl oder übel auch mal wieder Hand anlegen  , auch wenn ich nicht in die Auswahl kommen sollte.



Ich würde mich riesig darüber freuen, wenn ich ausgewählt werden würde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Steven aka Rosinenkuchen


----------



## theFSU (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

auch ich möchte mich hiermit bei der Pimp my PC 2019 Aktion bewerben.

Meinen aktuellen PC habe ich im Jahr 2016 selbst zusammengestellt und -gebaut, nach vielen Jahren PC-Basteldurststrecke während des Studiums war es wirklich schön mal wieder selbst die Schräublein in die Hand zu nehmen. Den Anfang machte dabei der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition, welchen ich mir direkt als Aboprämie 2015 von euch sicherte und der in der Glas-Vitrine als erste Komponente jeden Tag dafür sorgte, dass mein Plan nicht wieder in Vergessenheit geriet. 😊 In monatelanger Lektüre der PCGH habe ich dann die für mich beste Kombination der restlichen Komponenten erstellt und ein Jahr darauf im Oktober wurde das Projekt dann endlich in die Tat umgesetzt.
Dabei kamen dann die folgenden Einzelteile zum Einsatz:

Tower: Ich entschied mich nach einigem hin und her aufgrund des guten Tests von euch für den Sharkoon DG7000-G mit Sichtfenster aus Glas mit blauen LEDs und Lüftern. Der Stil gefällt mir sehr und: ich mag blaue LEDs einfach extrem 😊

Motherboard: Als Grundplatte habe ich mich damals für das MSI Z170A GAMING PRO CARBON entschieden, das hat bei euren Tests damals ziemlich gut abgeschnitten und hatte alles an Anschlüssen an Board, die ich benötigt habe.

CPU: Aufgrund der Möglichkeit zur Übertaktung (auch wenn ich es bisher noch nicht gebraucht habe und es mir noch als Leistungssteigernde Option offen lasse) habe ich mich für den Intel Core i7 6700K entschieden, den ich bisher auch noch nicht an seine Leistungsgrenze getrieben habe, vom Folden mal abgesehen. 😉

Grafikkarte: Als Sweetspot aus Leistung und verfügbarem Geldbeutel habe ich mich für die Palit GeForce GTX 1070 GameRock entschieden, welche zum damaligen Zeitpunkt aufgrund ihrer 8GB schon einiges an Zukunftssicherheit mitbrachte.

RAM: Das 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX Dual Kit mit DDR4-3000 DIMM CL15-17-17-35 Takt bzw. Latenz war ebenfalls in euren Tests ganz gut weggekommen und damit auf meiner Einkaufsliste.

Festplatten: Das Betriebssystem und einige der Spiele laufen seit 2016 auf der 500GB Samsung 850 Evo, eine 5000GB Intenso Festplatte mit 7.200U/min sorgt als Datengrab für ausreichend langsamen Speicher für Bilder & Co. Vor einigen Monaten kam dann noch eine beim Kumpel entrümpelte und somit kostenlose 250GB SSD dazu, womit nun noch ein paar Spiele mehr in den Genuss schnellerer Zugriffzeiten kommen.

Netzteil: Als Netzteil entschied ich mich für das 550 Watt Cooler Master V550 Modular 80+ Gold, denn laut Adam Riese sollte es genug Leistung für alle Komponenten liefern und die Bewertung war gut.

Letztes Jahr habe ich mir dann zum Geburtstag selbst einen kleinen Wunsch erfüllt und mir eine Samsung Odyssey gekauft. Ein wahnsinnig tolles Erlebnis und zum Glück habe ich mit keinerlei Übelkeit in den virtuellen Welten zu kämpfen. Allerdings bringt dieser Neuzugang zu meinem bestehenden Setting meine Grafikkarte schon deutlich zum Schwitzen und die Grafikeinstellungen müssen dementsprechend in vielen Spielen nach unten korrigiert werden. Und auch der 2017 gekaufte WQHD 27“ Monitor mit G-Sync von Dell möchte in den modernen Spielen gern mit ordentlicher Auflösung befeuert werden, und die ist da einfach bei den Anforderungen heutiger Spiele leider nicht mehr drin, da meine Lieblingsspiele normalerweise sehr Grafik- und eher nicht so CPU-lastig sind. 
Daher liegt mein Fokus bei der Aufrüstaktion auch ganz klar auf der Grafikkarte. Weiterhin ist ein Upgrade des RAMs geplant, welcher hoffentlich gut mit den bestehenden Riegeln harmoniert, sowie etwas mehr zügiger Festplattenspeicher und ein stärkeres Netzteil, um die dann neue Grafikkarte nicht verhungern zu lassen. 

Folgende Komponenten habe ich mir dementsprechend zusammengeschoben:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Nun bleibt mir nichts weiter, als allen Mitbewerbern viel Erfolg zu wünschen und vielen Dank für eure tolle Aktion! Macht weiter so, das ist keine Selbstverständlichkeit.
Mit den besten Grüßen,
the FSU


----------



## tarika (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag PCGH team.
Mein aktuelles System
AMD ryzen 5 2600x gekühlt mit ek mlc Phönix Wasser kühler
Gigabyte Aorus x470 ultra gaming 
Gigabyte Aorus 2X8 GB 3200mhz RAM
Sapphire vega 64 limited Edition mit ek water Block vega GPU Kühler 
Adata 256 GB SSD
Intel 1 TB M. 2 SSD
2X 500 GB Samsung HDD
Netzteil Enermaxx duo 750W
 Gehäuse NZTX H500i

Wunsch auf pimpen 2019
AMD ryzen 7 3700x
Ram vorhandene 
Gehäuse vorhandene 
SSD und HDD vorhandene 
CPU Kühler vorhandene
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## roadrippe (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallöchen, auch ich möchte die Chance nutzen und auf ein wenig Glück hoffen

Mein Rechner besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU:                                    Intel Core i7 2700k
CPU Kühler:                    Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E
Mainboard:                      Asus P8Z68-V LE
Arbeitsspeicher:           16 GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1600
Grafikkarte:                    MSI Geforce GTX 770 Twin Frozr Gaming (ich hatte ursprünglich eine GTX 680 Phantom von Gainward gekauft, die nach 2 Jahren und 1 Woche den Dienst quittierte. 
                                              Danke nochmal an MSI, die 770 rennt ohne zu murren, seit 2014.. solang hat noch nie eine Geforce bei mir gehalten)
Netzteil:                            be quiet! 700W Sraight Power E9
Gehäuse:                          Antec Three Hundred
Gehäuse-Lüfter:           be quiet! 120 Shadow Wings (3x)
Festplatte(n):                 Western Digital Gold WD1005FBYZ (2x)
Laufwerk:                         LiteOn iHAS 124 DVD Brenner
Zusatz:                              Asus PCE-AC88 WLan-Karte 
Monitor:                           Samsung SyncMaster SA300
Maus:                                 Logitech MX 518 (Klassiker)
Tastatur:                           Logitech G110
Headset:                          Thermaltake Tt eSPORTS Shock Dynamite (mein Geheimtipp für wenig Geld, fast unkapputtbar. unzählige Male heruntergefallen und am Kabel hängengeblieben. aber verrichtet seinen Dienst)

Der Rechner ist aus dem Jahre 2012 und war ein Ostergeschenk an mir, von mir. 
Er läuft soweit ganz gut, aber man merkt ihm das gewisse Alter an.
Alle Spiele laufen problemlos an, aber die Frameraten lassen zu wünschen übrig.


Da ich einen Kompletten Neubau anstrebe, habe ich mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden.
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

AMD hat mit der Ryzen 3000er Reihe ja eine solide Plattform auf den Markt gebracht, die ich ausprobieren möchte.

Ich gehe mal aufs Ganze und vervollständige ich den möglichen Rechner:
CPU:                                   AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
CPU Kühler:                    be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
Arbeitspeicher:             32 GB Gskill Ripjaws V (F4-3200C16D-32GVK)
Netzteil:                            be quiet! Straight Power 11 850W
Gehäuse:                          Fractal Design Define R6 c
M2 SSD:                            WD Blue SN500 (2x)

Sollte für die nächsten Jahre ausreichen, für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich offen

MfG
matZe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xunthait (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey,

mein neuer Rechner, der entstehen soll, soll eine Ablöse für meinen bisherigen, kompakten Gaming-Rechner sein. Angeschafft wurde hierzu bereits ein Stahlgehäuse mit einem Seitenfenster aus tampered Glass (Thermaltake S500), um die zu verbauende Hardware gebührend in Szene zu setzen. Eine Logitech G815 Gaming Tastatur (Clicky) und Creative Gigaworks T20 Series II Lautsprecher sind bereits da. Entstehen soll ein schöner, aber leistungsfähiger PC, der meinen Ansprüchen Rechnung trägt.

Für die Innenbeleuchtung schwebt mir primär die Farbe rot vor: Mainboard und Arbeitsspeicher sollen entsprechend leuchten - eventuell kommt eine indirekte "unsichtbare" Beleuchtung noch hinzu. Die Beleuchtung der Tastatur ist darauf entsprechend angepasst, wenn auch animiert. Daher auch die Wahl des Boards und des Arbeitsspeichers. Der CPU Kühler soll groß und massiv, aber durch die schwarze Farbe dennoch edel wirken. Das Netzteil soll ausreichend Reserve bieten können (daher 850W). Die Grafikkarte soll das Herzsstück des PCs werden: daher auch die RX 5700 XT Gaming X Karte von MSI.

Bei Gewinn werden folgende Komponenten definitiv noch hinzu gekauft:
Ryzen 5 Prozessor (bspw. 1600X)
Gehäuselüfter (diverse 120er/140er, gerne auch von Bequiet)
Gaming Maus (voraussichtlich Logitech)

Bereits vorhanden:
Thermaltake S500 Stahlgehäuse mit Seitenfenster aus Echtglas
Logitech G815 Gaming Tastatur
aktuell noch: LG AH-IPS Monitor 23", soll einem 29" 21:9 oder 27" 16:9 Monitor weichen


Meine Auswahl:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Ibanezzz (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
der Hubraum meiner 970m GTX ist definitiv nicht mehr ausreichend für fast 2020 und ich möchte das gute Stück jetzt in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand schicken und durch was Jüngeres ersetzen. 
Der Tisch für die 2080 RTX ist schon gedeckt, willkommen in der Familie!
Ein solches Schlachtschiff braucht natürlich auch Energie! Daher, noch ein Netzteil oben drauf und schon sind wir fertig!
Sollte irgendeine alte Komponente in meinem jetzigen System die RTX ausbremsen, würde ich die natürlich auch noch auf eigene Faust ersetzten! Mainboard, RAM, CPU usw…alles kann unter den Hammer! 
AMD oder Intel ist egal.

Meine aktuelle Konf.
12 GB Ram
I7 Haswell CPU übertaktet auf 4,2 GHz und von einer Wasserkühlung ruhig gehalten
GTX 970m von MSI (Soll ersetzt werden)
Be Quit Netzteil (500W), (Soll ersetzt werden)
Be Quit Gehäuse
4 Gehäuse Lüfter
1 X SSD für WinDoof, 1 X SSD für die aktuellen Games, 2 TB Backup HDD, 1 TBB HDD für Kram

Zusammenfassung: 48 Punkte!
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight 11 Power 850w (7P)
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce RTX 2080 (41p) 

Viele Grüße!
Dennis


----------



## kylok (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Liebes PCGH-Team,

hier meine aktuellen Komponenten:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 965 4x 3.40GHz So.AM3 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790X-DS4
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-U12S
RAM: OCZ Reaper HPC Edition DIMM Kit 8GB DDR2-1066
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX660-DC2O-2GD5
Netzteil: Corsair 850 Watt Corsair RM Series Modular 80+ Gold
Festplatten : 256GB SSD M.2, 1TB HDD Seagate
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion 5 II 

Das Motherboard und das Gehäuse sind 10 Jahren alt 😊 

Meine Wunschliste:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 55 (14 Punkte übrig)

Zum Aufrüsten selbst würde ich noch eine AMD CPU Ryzen 3600x dazukaufen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WooDivision (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

Da mein PC schon langsam in die Jahre kommt würde ich mich sehr über eine Aufrüstung freuen.  Vor allem meine CPU tut sich schon langsam schwer mit den heutigen Spielen. 
Hier mal meine jetzigen Specs:

CPU:Intel i5 4460
Kühlerure Rock Slim
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 (Ich weiß mein Prozessor lässt sich nicht übertakten,aber war ein Schnäppchen damals.)
GPU: RX 580 4GB
Netzteil: Corsair CX 600
RAM: 4x4GB Kingston (1333 Mhz)
Festplatten: 120 GB SSD Verbatin & 240 GB SSD  SanDisk
Gehäuse: Fractal Define S

Spare schon länger für einen neuen PC,  mit dem Gewinn könnte ich mir gleich einen neuen PC zusammenbauen da die teuersten Komponenten wegfallen. 
Meine Wunschliste wäre:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein altes Case, Netzteil und die Festplatten würde ich weiterverwenden, damit wäre die einzige neu Anschaffung eine Ryzen 3000 CPU. 
Das war's von meiner Seite aus, viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer und einen schönen Tag!


----------



## SoLo8oY (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Servus wertes PCGH-Team, liebe Community,*

ich habe im PCGH-Heft über diese richtig geile Aktion erfahren und möchte mich jetzt auch gerne hier bewerben. Dazu stelle ich mein aktuelles System vor und wo es hingehen soll.

*Hier eine kleine Gliederung zur Übersicht:*



Mein aktuelles System – Innereien und Entstehung
Für was wird das System genutzt
Das neue System – Wo soll es hingehen?
Punkteverteilung inkl. Begründung
Was ich selbst beisteuern werde.
Benchmarks

_________________________________________________________________________________​*Nummer 1 – Mein aktuelles System inkl. Bilder:*

_Hier eine kurze Übersicht über die wichtigsten Komponenten (und woher sie stammen):_



CPU: Intel i5 3470 (gebraucht- Ebay)
CPU-Kühler: Acer Predator OEM Kühler - 80mm Dell OEM Lüfter (gebraucht- OEM PC's s.u.)
Grafikkarte: ASUS RX 570 Strix 4GB (gebraucht- Ebay)
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 1333 – verschiedene Hersteller (gebraucht- OEM PC's s.u.)
Speicher: 120 GB Toshiba SSD & 1,75 TB Samsung T9 HDD (neu / gebraucht)
Mainboard: Dell OEM Mainboard, Intel C216 (gebraucht - Firmenabverkauf)
Netzteil: Cougar A400 B2 (gebraucht- Ebay)
Lüfter: 120mm NZXT Aer Case vorne, 92 mm Dell OEM Lüfter (neu - Gehäuse eines Kumpels / gebraucht)
Sonstiges: TP-Link WLAN Adapter (neu - Amazon),

Als Basis dient eine *Dell T1650 Workstation*, welche ich vor knapp 4 Jahren aus einem Firmenabverkauf günstig erworben. Damals noch mit einem i7 3770, 8GB RAM, einer Nvidia Quadro 600 und 256 GB SSD. Die Quadro flog von Anfang an raus und eine GTX 660 (und später eine Sapphire RX 460 geflasht auf eine RX 560) übernahm den Job. Da mir leider _CPU und SSD relativ schnell nacheinander abgeraucht _sind und ich nicht viel Geld aufbringen konnte, schoss ich mir den i5 per Ebay und meine vorher externe HDD mit kuriosen 1,75 TB musste als Systemplatte herhalten. Ich habe dann vor ca. einem Jahr aus einem *defekten Acer Predator PC* noch 8 GB RAM und einen potenteren CPU-Kühler bei mir eingebaut und die RX "560" mit der RX 570 (von Ebay) ersetzt, was zur Folge hatte, dass das Dell OEM Netzteil auch getauscht werden musste. Um das Upgrade zu komplettieren, habe ich als OS-Drive eine kleine SSD gekauft und einen NZXT Gehäuse Lüfter als Intake vorne eingebaut.
*Soweit, so zusammen gewuselt.

Hier ist das Ganze veranschaulicht:
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Anmerkung: Die Früchte sind nur zur Deko und kein Teil des Systems. _

_________________________________________________________________________________​*Nummer 2 – Für was wird das System genutzt:*

Das System befeuert zurzeit einen 24 Zoll Samsung Full HD Monitor mit 60 Hz und FreeSync.
Meine Freundin und ich teilen uns den Rechner für_ *Freizeit und Arbeit*_*.*
Neben dem normalen *Gaming Einsatz* (AAA-Titel sowie ESports-Games) bin ich sowohl hobbymäßig als auch nebenberuflich als Student mit *Konstruieren unter CATIA und CREO* beschäftigt.
Meine Freundin nutzt den Rechner zudem für ihre *Fotographie*.

_________________________________________________________________________________​*Nummer 3 – Wo soll es mit dem neuen System hingehen?*

Da die* Plattform schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen* ist und mit der Leistung nahe dem Ende ist, spare ich hier aktuell fleißig für einen Ersatz, welcher mir wieder_* viele Jahre Freude bereiten wird*_. 

Für mehr Produktivität soll außerdem im Laufe der nächsten Zeit ein* größerer Monitor* her. 
Im Optimalfall ist das für dann ein *21:9 1440p Monitor* (Also wenn am 20. Oktober schon Weihnachten ist ) und das bedeutet dann auch, dass mehr Grafikpower benötigt wird. 

_________________________________________________________________________________​*Nummer 4 – Punkteverteilung inkl. Begründung:*

Am Anfang beginne ich mit den *Komponenten, welche ich explizit nicht ausgewählt habe*:

_*SSD:*_ Ich habe mir vor kurzem in einem Angebot bereits eine Crucial BX 500 mit 960 GB bestellt, welche noch auf ihren Einsatz wartet. Die Geschwindigkeit einer NVMe SSD nutze ich womöglich eh nie aus, deswegen spare ich mir die Punkte für andere Dinge auf.

_*CPU-Kühler:*_ Da ich – wie später noch erläutert – womöglich ein Ryzen System zusammenstellen will und die Stock Kühler recht gut sein sollen, bleibt auch hier die 0 stehen.

_*Gehäuse und Lüfter:*_ Was die Optik des neuen Rechners betrifft, lasse ich vorrangig meine Freundin entscheiden. *Frauen legen ja für gewöhnlich mehr Wert auf Ästhetik* und da will ich ihr die größtmögliche Freiheit geben, sofern es auch technisch Sinn macht.

Kommen wir aber nun zu den *Teilen, die ich gerne mein Eigen nennen möchte*:

_*Mainboard: *_Anfangen will ich mit meinem größten Anliegen: _Der neue Unterbau_. Da die Single-Thread Performance in Anwendungen zwischen Intel und AMD auf Augenhöhe ist und man für das gleiche Geld mehr Kerne bei AMD erhält, gehe ich zu* Team Rot*. 
Wichtig für mich ist dabei auch, dass das Mainboard auch in Zukunft genug Reserven für die größten Ryzen 3000 (oder später 4000) Ausbaustufen haben soll. 
Deshalb gehe ich hier All-In und nehme das *MSI MEG X570 ACE* als Mainboard. 
_*Check, 19 von 55 Punkte verbraten.*_

_*Arbeitsspeicher:*_ Zum neuen Mainboard benötige ich auch den passenden RAM. In manchen Fällen, wenn ich im CAD komplexe Produkte geladen habe und nebenbei für Recherche den Browser intensiv nutze, _werden sogar die 16 GB ziemlich voll_. Deshalb gilt auch hier wieder: *Zukunftssicher soll es sein.* 
Und nehme das* Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 Kit*. Wenn das MSI Board den RAM auch per Daisy Chain anbindet, nehme ich lieber den größeren Speicher und nehme da gerne ein wenig Performanceverlust in Kauf, welchen man wahrscheinlich eh nicht spüren wird. 
_*Check, 27 von 55 Punkte *__*verbraten*__*.*_

_*Grafikkarte:*_ Für den oben erwähnten Monitor brauche ich deutlich mehr GPU-Power, um moderne Spiele und alles andere anständig dargestellt zu bekommen. Für mich ist auch wichtig, dass ein guter, leistungsstarker Kühler verbaut ist.
_Die Grafikkarten Kaufberatungen aller einschlägigen Hardware- Redaktionen empfehlen_ für 1440p im besten Fall_ mindestens eine RX 5700 / RTX 2060 Super_. Da wir aber wie gesagt auf einen _Ultrawide für CAD und Fotobearbeitung sparen_, denke ich, dass es gerne etwas mehr sein kann. 

*Bleiben also noch drei Karten im Rennen.*

Jedoch fällt die RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC raus, da man über die Kühllösung nichts Gutes hört. Die RTX 2080 Super kostet mir zu viele Punkte und bei der höheren Auflösung kann Raytracing laut PCGH Test eh nur unter deutlichen Einschränkungen genutzt werden.
Deshalb wähle ich hier: *Die MSI RX 5700 XT Gaming X!*
_*Check, 51 von 55 Punkte *__*verbraten*__*.*_

_*Netzteil:*_ _Hier wird es einfach!_ Die letzten 4 Punkte reichen genau für das *Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt*. Die Leistung passt gut zu dem System, es bietet ausreichend Reserven und die Pure Power Serie bietet alles, was man als Otto-Normal PC Enthusiast braucht. Deshalb: *Her damit!*
_*Und damit sind die 55 Punkte voll.*_

*Hier nochmal die Übersicht (kopiert aus dem Konfigurator):*


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)
Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

_________________________________________________________________________________​*Nummer 5 – Was ich selbst beisteuern werde:*

Da ich meinen aktuellen Rechner im Falle eines Gewinnerloses ein neues Zuhause "schenken" will, nutze ich das Geld, um das neue System zu komplettieren.

Zuallererst benötige ich einen neuen _*Prozessor*_: 
Mit meinem aktuellen Budget ist dabei voraussichtlich ein* Ryzen 5 3600* drin. Der Wraith Stealth sollte im Stock Zustand vorerst genügend Leistung haben, um eine anständige Kühlung zu gewährleisten. Wenn auch mit etwas Undervolting. 
Man kann ja nach dem Studium dann mal über einen R9 3950X oder dem 4000er Nachfolger nachdenken. 

Ansonsten muss noch ein neues _*Gehäuse*_ her, da das ATX Mainboard im Dell PC keinen Platz mehr hat und es laut meiner Freundin „eh auf den Schrottplatz gehört“.  
In der engeren Auswahl stehen _aktuell das _*NZXT H500/510*_ oder das _*Pure Base 600 in weiß* (statt grau).
Dann ist das System eh schon komplett und es ist genug Performance für die kommenden Jahre vorhanden.

Der *Monitor* kommt erst in der Zukunft, wenn dann mal 800 Euro + auf der hohen Kante sind. 
Er steht aber auch schon fest auf dem Plan.
_________________________________________________________________________________
*Nummer 6 – Benchmarks:*

Hier eine kleine Übersicht an Benchmarks des aktuellen Systems.
Ich habe hier für den Anfang nur synthetische Tests genommen. Für das neue Systeme sind aktuell Schätzwerte eingetragen, berechnet aus verschiedenen Tests.
Wenn die neue Hardware getestet wird, kommen dann auch Gaming Benchmarks hinzu. 
Diese sollen dann zum Erfahrungsbericht als Vergleich dienen.

_*Cinebench R20:*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3D Mark Time Spy:
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*SPECviewPerf 13:

*_​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zum Schluss noch vielen Dank fürs Durchlesen und ich wünsche allen viel Glück! *

Viele Grüße,

euer Joe.
_____________________________________________

_Es ruhen in Frieden:​_
Intel i7 3770: Verstorben im Frühjahr 2016.
LiteOn OEM SSD: Verstorben im Sommer 2016.
Gainward GTX 660 GS: Verstorben im Winter 2017.
​
EDIT: Da ich jetzt schon einige richtig gute Bewerbungen gelesen habe, greife ich zu härteren Maßnahmen! Mal sehen, ob die _Control_PCGH_Redaktion.exe_ funktioniert...


----------



## winnimrs (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team und Mitbewerber im Forum,

auch in diesem Jahr möchte ich mich für die Aufrüstung meines PC´s bewerben. Es ist schon die fünfte  Bewerbung, aber ich freue mich jedes Jahr drauf bei dieser super Aktion teilzunehmen.
Leider habe ich bei der Durchsicht von den anderen Bewerbern festgestellt, daß viele (ca. 50) die selbe Konfiguration haben wollen. Schauma moi wer gwinnt!!  STEFAN du muast de schware Auswoi treffn, mecht nied in deiner Haut steckn...

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


Mein aktueller PC:

Grafikkarte:          msi GTX 780Ti Gaming 3G
Mainboard:           ASROCK Z77 Extreme 4
Prozessor:             Intel i7 3770K OC 4,2 
Kühler:                  Alpenföhn Brocken 2	
Arbeitsspeicher:    G.Skill Ares 2*8Gb DDR 3 
Festplatten:           Transcend SSD 220 (480Gb)
                             Crucial MX 100 (256Gb)
                             WD Green 2TB
                             Samsung HD103SJ 1TB
Netzteil:                Seasonic focus PLATINUM 650W
Sound:                  on board
Gehäuse:                be quiet Silent Base 800 
Betriebssystem:      Windows 10pro
Monitor:                 AOC G2460G4 mit 144Hz 1980*1080
Tastatur:                 erazer GAMING KEYBOARD
Headset:                 Corsair Gaming Headset VOID USB 

Begründung und Zusammenfassung:

Der PC in der aktuellen Aufstellung ausser Netzteil und Gehäuse hat schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel. Ende 2012 habe ich ihn zusammengestellt, später ist noch die 780Ti dazugekommen. Leider wird letztere schon im normalen Spielbetrieb sehr heiß (++80°C)und laut, trotz Lüfteroptimierung. Ich spiele immer mit Headset doch die Geräuschkulisse dröhnt auch durch das gedämmte Gehäuse nach draussen, selbst der CPU-Kühler hat mit der starken Abwärme der Grafikkarte seine liebe NOT, den Prozessor im OC-Modus unter 83°C zu halten. Die Gehäuselüfter (4St. 140Mm be quiet) geben ihr bestes den Innenraum noch im vertretbarem Temperaturbereich auszubalanzieren. 
Leider ist auch meine CPU in die Jahre gekommen, beim Videoschnitt oder Videoumwandlung kann es durchaus sein, dass die CPU-Auslastung über mehrere Stunden bei 100% liegt. Sämtliche diversen anderen Arbeiten am Computer kommen so zum erliegen.
Fakt ist:  a Plattformwechsel ist angesagt.

Für die neue Plattform  auf dem X570 ACE würde ich mir einen Ryzen 3900 für ca. 530.-Euro anschaffen.
Die vier RAM-Riegel würden auf  eine Taktung von 3600 angehoben, damit der Ryzen optimalisiert läuft.
Auf eine direkte Übertaktung der CPU verzichte ich noch und würde mit dem Boxed-Lüfter gut über die Runden kommen.
Das  MSI MEG X570 Ace ist leider nur mit vier SATA-Ports ausgestattet, deshalb habe ich mich für die   Crucial P1 500 GB auf M.2 entschieden (sind ja drei Halterungen verbaut). Die beiden SSD´s von der alten Plattform würden auch in die Neue übernommen. 
Die AMD-Grafikkarte MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X mit 8Gb. ist gegenüber der 780Ti  ein riesiger Sprung. Sie ist nicht nur kühler sondern ebenso leiser und für die nächsten Jahre für meine Spiele bestimmt die beste WAHL!
Gehäuse und Netzteil bleiben (sind ja auch noch auf der neuen Seite)

Die Zusammenstellung  der Komponenten würde bestimmt für die nächsten Jahre meinen Spieltrieb abdecken. 
 Gerne würde ich den Umbau selbst vornehmen, wenn das für euch in Ordnung geht (Bilder und  einen Testbericht davon bekommt ihr).


Nun möchte ich allen Pimp my PC 2019 Bewerbern viel Glück wünschen.
Danke an das ganze PCGH-Team.

Euer

winnimrs )


PS: Hab den PC nicht gereinigt, tut mir echt leid!!!


----------



## the-bloodworker (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich habe momentan verbaut:


CPU:                 Intel Core i5-8600
Mainboard:   Gigabyte B360 Aorus Gaming 3 WIFI
GPU:                KFA2 GeForce RTX 2070 EX
RAM:               Patriot Viper 4 Elite grau DIMM Kit 8GB
SSD:                Patriot Burst 120GB
HDD:              Seagate BarraCuda Compute 1TB
Nezteil:         be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W
1 Lüfter:       be quiet! Pure Wings 2, 140mm
Gehäuse:     Cooler Master MasterBox

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meine Wünsche zum Aufrüsten

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte) 
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte) 
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte) 
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte) 
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte) 
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte) 

Gesamt: 46 Punkte von 55 (9 Punkte übrig) 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Der RAM in meinem Pc wird extrem eng das merke ich bei verschiedensten spielen zudem kommt einfach das ich nichts nebenbei richtig offen haben kann da der RAM eben schon voll ist und das schränkt das Gamingerlebnis leider ziemlich ein .
Ebenso komme ich langsam ans Limit der Festplatten und wenn man sich mal so Spiel wie RDR 2 anguckt mit 150 Gb speicher hab ich bald ein Problem.
Leider habe ich beim konfigurieren des PCs nicht erwartet, dass der Intel boxed Kühler so schlecht und laut ist. Wenn ich zum Bsp. assassin's creed origins spiele ist der Lüfter lauter als die Boxen wenn ich meine Ohren nicht verlieren wil und die CPU Temperaturen sind trotzdem sehr bedenklich.
Die Lüfter ergänzen super zum Gehäuse schon installierten Lüfter für noch bessere Temperaturen und da diese ja total leise sind stören sie nicht mal. 
Das Gehäuse ist einfach unglaublich schön und hat sehr viele features die ich super Gebrauchen kann wie die wireless Ladestationam oberen Ende sowie der unglaubliche Platz für Hardware und Kabel. 
Das Mainboard lässt natürlich keine Wünsche offen und ist dezenter Overkill, aber ich habe aufgrund der CPU Probleme beim Zocken auch ein Upgrade auf eine neue CPU vor natürlich auf Intel Basis. Mit diesem Brett sind mir dann auf alle Türen geöffnet für eine Leistungsstarke CPU ohne das ich mich um ein neues Mainboard bemühen müsste.

Die Grafikkarte reicht vollkommen aus und braucht kein Upgrade ebenso wie das Nezteil.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich einer der Glücklichen seinen könnte.


----------



## Nic1688 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein Aufrüstpacket: 

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 45 Punkte von 55 (10 Punkte übrig)


Zur Zeit Verbaut:


Gigabyte GA-AX370-Gaming K3
AMD Radeon Rx 580 Duall 8gb oc
AMD Ryzen 5 2600 6x 3.40GHz
650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold 
Mushkin Helix-L 250 GB
Samsung 500 Gb ssd
Samsung 1Tb ssd
Chieftec GP-02B-OP Stallion II       ATX
16 GB GSkill Ripjaws V DDR4 - 3200

Costem Wasserkühlung:

Phobya Balancer 150 black matt
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 360mm Radiator 
Alphacool Eisstation DDC inkl. Alphacool Laing
Watercool HEATKILLER® IV PRO


----------



## wphilipp (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für die "Pimp my PC 2019" Aktion!
Ich bin eigentlich ein leidenschaftlicher Gamer und tauche gerne tief in die neuesten Rollenspiele, Strategiespiele und Ego-Shooter ein. Da ich aber zwei kleine Kinder habe, ist diese Leidenschaft eine ganze Weile eingeschlafen 
Als die ersten Jahre der Kinder dann rum waren und die Freizeit wieder etwas mehr wurde wollte ich vor 4 Jahren dann Mal wieder ein wenig in die virtuelle Welt einsteigen und habe mir für den Beginn einen gebrauchten „Gamer-PC“ über Kleinanzeigen zugelegt.
Hier mein aktuelles System
Mainboard:	ASRock Z77M
CPU:	Intel i5 3350P
Kühler:	Cooler Master Hype 212 Evo
RAM:	Corsair DDR3 2x8gb 2133 Mhz
SSD:	500gb MX500
GPU:	Nvidia GTX 970 Strix
Tower:	Sharkoon T9 Value Red
Netzteil:	FSP Group 430W

Der PC hat bisher halbwegs gute Dienste geleistet. Jetzt wo ich aber abends mal etwas mehr Zeit für eine Runde am PC hätte, reicht die Leistung allerdings nicht mehr aus, um aktuelle Titel halbwegs flüssig genießen zu können. 
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich die HDD durch eine SSD ersetzt, um das System ein wenig zu beschleunigen. Für aktuelle Titel reicht es allerdings bei weitem nicht aus. 
Ein Upgrade einzelner Komponenten würde hier leider nicht zum Erfolg führen. Dafür müsste das System von Grund auf neu aufgesetzt werden -> Neues Mainboard, neue CPU, DDR4 RAM, neue Grafikkarte und natürlich ein anständiges Netzteil. 
Sehr gerne würde ich in dem Zuge das System ganz nach meinen Vorstellungen planen und selber aufbauen, um auch endlich ein ansehnliches Build zu erstellen, was sich nicht unter dem Tisch verstecken muss. Das Jetzige ist leider alles andere als vorzeigbar (siehe Bild).

Aus eurem Gewinnspiel hätte ich als Grundlage folgende Komponenten ins Auge gefasst:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die 3 Komponenten würden das Rückgrat meines neuen Systems bilden. 
Für den Beginn würde meine MX500 SSD mit 500gb noch absolut ausreichen und bei Bedarf könnte ich das System mit einer M2 Festplatte erweitern und beschleunigen. CPU, Kühler und Netzteil würde ich selbstständig erwerben. Als Prozessor habe ich mir bereits die Ryzen 5 3600 CPU ausgesucht für ein mögliches System. Beim Gehäuse würde ich gerne auf ein puristisches Gehäuse von NZXT (H710) wechseln. 

Mit diesen Komponenten könnte ich mir ein sehr schönes Build ohne zu viel RGB bauen, was mir wohl die nächsten Jahre ermöglichen würde wieder in aktuelle AAA Titel mit höchsten Details ein zu tauchen.

Vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit
VG
WP


----------



## Mr.Knister (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Um nicht lange drum herum zu reden: Ja klar mache ich mit, super Sache! Stephan, Pimp my PC  


*Der Patient*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein PC ist nicht ganz gewöhnlich, er steckt nämlich in einer Gehäuse-Eigenkreation. Einer der wenigen Fälle, in denen Noctua-Braun ins Farbkonzept passt. 

Die inneren Werte

Mainboard: ASRock P67 Pro3
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K
RAM: 2x4GiB ADATA DDR3-1333 + 2x8GiB unterschiedliche OEM-Riegel DDR3-1333 = 24GiB
Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon RX 480 Red Devil 8GiB
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
SSDs: OCZ Vertex 450 128GB + 2x Crucial MX500 je 500GB + 1TB
Netzteil: Corsair SF450 80plus Gold (450W SFX)
USB3.0-Controller: RaidSonic IB-AC614

*Warum aufrüsten?
*
Angesichts des 2012er-Anschaffungsdatums hat Sandy Bridge wirklich lange gute Dienste geleistet. Sieben Jahre später darf's aber gerne wieder voran gehen. Ein Quäntchen ließ sich noch durch Übertaktung herausholen, aber aktuelle Spiele, CAD, Videobearbeitung - für so etwas kommt Ryzen 2 gerade recht.

Auch meine RX 480 schlägt sich noch wacker, in WQHD geht ihr aber zunehmend die Luft aus. Rein mechanische Auswirkungen birgt die Länge des GPU-Kühlers - um nicht mit dem Frontlüfter ins Gehege zu kommen, musste ich den kompletten Mainboard-Träger nach hinten versetzen, sodass er nun  ein Stück aus dem Gehäuse herausragt.

Nebenbei machen sich auch schon erste Ausfälle bemerkbar:
- Der USB3-Controller auf dem Mainboard verweigert seit einiger Zeit den Dienst. Abhilfe schafft eine Erweiterungskarte, doch nun muss der ausladende CPU-Kühler gedreht montiert werden, da er sonst den einzigen zugänglichen PCIe-x1-Slot verdeckt.
- Letzten Monat hat das Netzteil Peng gemacht. Zum Glück ohne Kollateralschäden. Nun steckt erstmal ein geborgtes SF450 als Saftspender im Gehäuse, das will aber auch irgendwann zurück.
*
Die Medikation*

Um den Kollegen wieder frisch zu machen, habe ich mir folgendes überlegt:

  RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Das Mainboard soll als Untersatz für einen Ryzen 7 3700X dienen, den ich mir im Falle meiner Auswahl anschaffen werde. Die Ace-Variante würde ich mir unter normalen Umständen wahrscheinlich nicht gönnen, aber Halleluja - das ist ein Brett  Ausstattungsmäßig bleiben keine Wünsche offen! Die Zukunft kann kommen und es darf potentiell 16-kernig werden 

Was die Grafik angeht, fühle ich mich im Radeon-Ökosystem momentan am wohlsten, vor allem im Hinblick auf Linux. Ich wünsche mir die stärkste verfügbare Karte, schließlich hat sie einen WQHD-Monitor bei bis zu 144Hz (Freesync) zu befeuern. Nettes Schmankerl: Die 5700XT Gaming X ist 13mm kürzer als meine Red Devil - damit wird die Gehäuserückwand wieder bündig.

Beim Netzteil habe ich lange überlegt, weil 850W doch einiges mehr ist, als das anvisierte System braucht. Den Ausschlag gibt jedoch der Blick auf die Zukunft. Der Wirkungsgrad liegt locker über Gold-Niveau und fällt auch im Niedriglastbereich kaum ab. Das Mainboard bietet die Option, zwei oder gar drei Grafikkarten und eine stromhungrige CPU einzusetzen - hiermit auch das Netzteil. In meiner Familie wird viel herumgetauscht, vielleicht ergibt sich die Gelegenheit, in der einen oder anderen Folding@home-Aktionswoche ein Multi-GPU-System aufzuziehen.

Ein 2x8GiB-DDR4-Kit besitze ich schon (Hamsterkauf vor dem letzten Preisanstieg ), dazu wünsche ich mir ein zweites, am liebsten mit 3200MT/s - passt genau ins Budget.

Leider ist sowohl für den Macho als auch für den Brocken 2, den ich noch da habe, ein AM4-Umrüstkit notwendig. Ferner liegt hier eine Corsair H60 2nd Gen ganz ohne Montagematerial im Schrank. Mit den dreien werde ich ein bisschen experimentieren, so eine Halterung ist mit Flex und Bohrer schnell gemacht. In der Zwischenzeit wird sich der mitgelieferte Kühler die Ehre geben.

So, das wäre mein Traum-Upgrade. Unterm Strich:

Ein technisch reizender Computer in einem sexy Gehäuse 


*Was passiert mit den alten Teilen?*

Die landen nicht auf dem Schrott, sondern gehen an weniger intensive PC-Nutzer in der Familie, die trotzdem ab und zu ein anspruchsvolles Spielchen zocken möchten. Wie bereits erwähnt wird viel hin- und hergetauscht.

(Über das Gehäuse kann ich unabhängig vom Ausgang, falls Interesse besteht, gerne gesondert berichten )

Zu guter Letzt noch einmal *vielen Dank* für die Aktion und *viel Glück* allen Mitstreitern! Ich habe hier einige spannende Projekte gesehen, das wird ganz und gar nicht einfach!


----------



## KingNorman (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Ausgewählte Produkte*
  RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)



Eins vorne weg. Ich find´s toll, dass Ihr sowas jedes Jahr macht.




    Da ich mir das mit meinem Vater und dessen über 10 Jahre alten Laptop nicht mehr anschauen kann, bekommt er meinen PC. 
Der angesprochene PC besteht aus einem Intel i7-7700K, gekühlt von einem Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition, verbaut auf einem Asus ROG STRIX Z270F GAMING mit 16 GB RAM und einer Geforce GTX 1070. Alle Komponenten sind in einem Fractal Design Define R4 PCGH-Edition mit Window Side Panel untergebracht. 
Die Soundkarte, in Form einer Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio, nehme ich mit. Da mag vielleicht der Soundchip auf dem Mainboard besser sein, und ich weiß auch nicht genau warum, aber ich liebe die Karte und ihren Sound. 

So kommt es, dass ich einen neuen PC brauche. 
Fangen wir beim Mainboard an. Damit ich für die Zukunft gerüstet bin, ich beziehe es auf die neuen Konsolen, werde ich mir einen 8-Kerner zulegen. Auf Grund dessen liegt es nahe, dass es ein AMD Ryzen 3700X, oder 3800X wird. Passend dazu das MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi. Gekühlt wird der Prozessor von einem Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4. Als Arbeitsspeicher verbaue ich das Ballistix Sport LT Kit mit 4x8 GiB DDR-3200. Des weiteren kommt noch eine Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC von MSI hinein. Alles bringe ich in einem schicken Gehäuse von Be Quiet unter, es wird das Silent Base 801 Window Orange. Da ich im Sommer immer auf Nummer sicher gehe, kommen noch zusätzliche Pure Wings 2 PWM in der Dimension 140mm von Be Quiet hinein.


----------



## Trust_Nobody (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

bisher war ich nur stiller leser im PCGH Forum und habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen mich zu registrieren, damit ich bei dieser wirklich tollen Aktion teilnehmen darf. Mein Name ist Daniel und ich studiere gerade an der UNI Stuttgart. Leider ist es schon sehr lange her, dass ich in meine PC Hardware investieren konnte. Diese Aktion trifft meine Pläne perfekt, da ich meinem PC sowieso ein Upgrade verpassen wollte. Meine aktuellen Komponenten dürften etwa 7-8 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Ich habe mir erst vor kurzem einen 4k Monitor von LG gekauft, welchen ich aber an meiner Grafikkarte nicht richtig betreiben kann, was sehr ärgerlich ist. Außerdem würde ich gerne wieder mehr und anspruchsvoller spielen. 

Meine Aktuelle Hardware:

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 2600k
Prozessor Kühler: Corsair H60
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z68X-UD3P
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Corsair DDR3
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 660TI
Netzteil: Corsair 550W Netzteil
Festplatte: Samsung 860 2TB

Der Computer hat mir in den letzten 8 Jahren gute Dienste geleistet, aber ist natürlich schon sehr in die Jahre gekommen. Da ich ja wie bereits erwähnt aufrüsten wollte, habe ich mir bereits ein Aerocool Gehäuse und ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 850W bei einem Bekannten organisiert. Selbst würde ich mir einen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X kaufen. Daher folgende Hardware Entscheidung:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)

-> Bisher bin ich mit meinen 8GB gerade so ausgekommen und daher habe ich mich hier für 16GB entschieden, da mir diese dann weit ausreichen werden.

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)

-> Passend zum Ryzen 7 3700X, welchen ich mir zum Upgrade kaufen würde, muss auch ein gutes Mainboard her. Das MSI mit aktuellem X570 Chipsatz und Wlan, war für mich hierbei die perfekte Wahl.

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

-> Damit ich meinen 4K Monitor vollwertig nutzen kann und ich auch aktuelle Spiele endlich flüssig spielen möchte, war für mich die 2080 Super von MSI die einzige Wahl 

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusammenbau erledige ich natürlich selbst

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen wenn ich für diese Aktion ausgewählt werde. Ich würde den Erfahrungsbericht mit sehr viel Sorgfalt und Genauigkeit schreiben und gerne auch ein Video für YT drehen 

Ich wünsche allen Bewerbern viel Glück :

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## AlexKL77 (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

_*Same procedure as every year, James.*

_Und ich bin auch wieder dabei! 

Insbesondere, da ich mich eh so langsam von meiner "älteren" X99 Plattform trennen möchte.
Da meiner Kreativität Grenzen gesetzt sind. Sprich einer gänzlichen Nulllinie, komme ich schlicht zum Wesentlichen.
Mein System besteht aktuell aus:

_Intel Core i7 6800K
Fractal Design Celsius S360 +3x be quiet! Silent Wings 3
AsRock X99 Taichi
32GB Kingston Hyper X DDR4-2666
Zotac GTX1080 Amp! Extreme
be quiet! Straight Power E10 600 Watt 
Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic Weiß
Creative Soundblaster ZxR
Samsung SSD 960 Pro 512GB M.2 PCIe
WD Blue SSD 500 GB M.2 Sata
WD Red 4TB
__Acer Predator Z1 Z271
Windows 10 Pro_


Meine Auswahl ist auf folgende Komponenten gefallen:

*RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

**Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)*


Zu dem Board würde ich mir dann noch einen Intel Core i7 9700K dazu kaufen.
Mein RAM würde mir zwar auch reichen aber da ja noch Punkte übrig sind, why not? Stattdessen das 850 Watt Netzteil zu nehmen, wäre für die Kombination doch wieder übertrieben.
Mit dem Board hätte ich soweit alle Anschlüsse, die ich mir wünsche. Auch den Front USB-C Header, den ich bei meinem aktuellen Setup schmerzlich vermisse.
Da ich den Fokus mehr auf Gaming-PC, als auf Workstation lege, bleibe ich auch lieber bei Intel.
Mit der 2TB MX500 wäre zudem reichlich Platz für meine Spiele vorhanden, so dass ich nicht mehr nur auf das Speichern einer Hand voll Spiele beschränkt wäre.
Sollte das neue Call of Duty zudem einen neuen Trend ins Leben rufen, kann man gar nicht mehr genug SSD-Speicherkapazität haben.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, ich wäre bereit für was Neues!
Selbstverständlich würde ich den Umbau auch selber durchführen.
Mein Huawei P20 Pro sollte auch noch für das eine oder andere gute Foto reichen.
In diesem Sinne wieder einmal der jährliche Dank für diese klasse Aktion und viel Spaß beim auswählen der Glücklichen.
Gruß
Alex





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackEths (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team / PCGH Community

Danke für dieses super "Pimp my PC" Gewinnspiel. 

So sieht man, wie die anderen Community Mitglieder im Internet unterwegs sind. 
Zusätzlich kann man verfolgen, wie sich der eigene Rechner entwickelt hat. 

_*Meine Auswahl:
Das Ziel meiner Auswahl war die Grundplattform zu erneuern. Sprich: Ein neues System zusammenzubauen und möglichst viel vom Alten zu recyceln.  

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)*_

Anmerkungen zur Auswahl:
Mir gefällt das neue Ryze Lineup. Mir gefallen die 6 Sata Ports des Boards (Das ACE hat leider nur 4 Ports). Ich will die vorhandenen HDDs und die SSD weiterverwenden.
Daher fiel die Wahl auf das MPG X570 Gaming Edge. (Ist außerdem ein klasse Board)

Mein altes Gehäuse würde ein Silent Upgrade gut tun. Das Be quiet Gehäuse ist von der Größe her ähnlich zu meinem Aktuellen.
(Ja mir ist aufgefallen, dass nur 2x 3,5" Platz haben...... Muss ich wohl auf zwei von den vier verzichten. Akutell sind eh nur zwei in aktiver Benützung. Der Rest dient als Backup)

Die gebraucht gekaufte RX 480 war  eigentlich nur als Zwischenlösung gedacht. Sollte die GTX 770 ersetzen und als Zwischenstopp zur einer Vega/Nvidia äquivalent dienen. 
Nun bis jetzt ist in meiner favorisierten Preisklasse nichts erschienen, um eine Upgrade Rechtfertigen. 
Die RX 5700 XT ist ein fabelhafter Sprung zu mehr Details und besseren Effekten.

Für eine neues System hab ich mal eine Punkte in den RAM geworfen, um später nicht mehr Aufrüsten zu müssen.

DIe restlichen Punkte habe ich in einen Kühler und das Netzteil investiert. 
Bei einem 850W Netzteil brauche ich nie wieder überlegen, ob die Leistung ausreicht. Für Overclockingsversuche einer Ryzen CPU und einer AMD GPU steht dann das alte 550W Netzteil nicht mehr in Weg. (Zwar würde ich es auf Stock aus Effizientsgründen lassen, aber mal die mögliche Leistung aus dem System herauskitzeln wäre mal eine Challenge) 

Damit der Wunsch nach einem Silent PC abgerundet ist habe ich die verbleibenden Punkte in einen Kühler investiert. Für den besseren Dark Rock Pro reichten die Punkte nicht mehr aus. Für Stock und Silent Betrieb sollte er ausreichen.
AM4 wird mit dem Enermax Kühler leider nicht mehr supported. Daher bräuchte ich dann sowieso einen Ersatz.


_Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
Prozessor: Intel Xeon 1230 v3
RAM: 2*4gb Corsair Vengeance LPDDR3-1600 + Ballistix Elite 8GB DDR3 2133
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E9 500W
Kühler: Enermax ETS-T40-TB
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Commander MS-1
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 480 8G
SSD: Crucial MX500 1Tb
Festplatten: WD Green 1.5TB, WD Purple 3TB (Leider mit ein paar defekten Sektoren), Seagate 3TB, Seagate Surveillance 4TB
2* DVD Drive (Wobei nur eine aktiv ist)
Monitore: 1x 24" FHD (TN Panel mit 60Hz), 1 x 27" 2k (IPS 60Hz) ; Beide sind von Benq und schon etwas älter._

Das System ist aus dem Jahr 2013. (Wenn ich das so lese bin ich etwas schockiert, das es mich schon wieder so lange begleitet)
Hier und da wurde was ersetzt, um meinen Rechner auszuwerten. 
Das jüngste Teil ist die SSD und wurde erst Ende Juli eingebaut. Auch mein 2k Monitor hab ich erst dieses Jahr gebraucht gekauft (guter Deal). Es ersetzte ein Gerät, das nicht mal LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung hatte. (Steht jetzt als Ersatzgerät, das mal hier und da gebraucht wird herum)

Bin zufrieden mit dem System. Für den Alltag reicht es aus. (Nun der Browser ist nicht so anspruchsvoll)
Bei Spielen kombiniert mit der rx 480 reicht die CPU. Kombiniert mit einer schnelleren Grafikkarte ist die CPU relativ gesehen langsam.  


Danke nochmal für die Existenz des Gewinnspiels.
Freue mich jedes mal, wenn ich das Gewinnspiel sehe und einen Text verfassen darf. 

Notitz:
Das Kabel, das nach Hinten heraushängt verbindet einen Sidepanel Lüfter. Die GTX 770 wurde mir zu heiß. Perfekt ist die Lösung nicht. Es strömt ein großer Teil der Luft nicht in das Gehäuse und durch das Gitter einstehen Luftströmungsgeräusche. 

Grüße 
Matthias


----------



## seileca (14. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

ich freue mich jedes Jahr auf eure tolle Aktion.

Mein Rechner stammt aus dem Jahre 2012 und hatte bisher nur einem Grafikkartenupgrade von einer HD7970 auf eine GTX 1060. Nun ist es mal an der Zeit das Motherboard und die CPU zu tauschen.

Der Rechner besteht aus folgenden Teilen:
Gehäuse: 	Anidees AI6 Silent Midi Tower 
Netzteil	:	580W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold Modular
Arbeitspeicher:	16GB 1866MHz DDR3-RAM Crucial  Ballistix Tactical 
Gehäuselüfter:	140x140x25mm be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed, BQT T14025-MR-2
Gehäuselüfter:	120x120x25mm be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 
Laufwerk:	Pioneer DVR-S19LBK
Cardreader:	Scythe Kama Panel2
Motherboard:	Asrock Z77 extreme6
CPU:		Intel core i7-3770K
Grafikkarte:	PALIT GeForce GTX 1060 Dual 6GB
SSD:		Adata S510 120GB
SSD:		REACTOR 480GB
HDD: 		Western Digital 1TB
CPU Kühler: 	Thermalright Archon SB-E

Wunschsetup besteht aus folgenden Teilen:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)
Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Das alte Gehäuse mit den Lüfter reicht vollkommen aus, da die angebotenen Gehäuse in der Front kein DVD-Laufwerk und Cardread unterbringen. Die alten Lüfter sollten auch ausreichen. Der Fokus bei der Auswahl liegt auf dem Mainboard und Grafikkarte. Mit einem Ryzen5 3600 sollte das alte Netzteil mit 580W ausreichend sein. 
Falls ich einer der Glücklichen wäre, baue ich die Teile selber ein.


----------



## AndreasG79 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGames Hardware Team,

ich mache heute zum ersten mal bei einem/Euren Gewinnspiel mit um meinen Traumrechner einen Schritt näher zukommen.

Nach über 10 Jahren habe ich mich von meinen "ExtremPC" verabschiedet um die neu anstehenden Titel  wie Star Citizen, FS2020 oder aktuelle Games wie ARMA3 und DCS World in vollen Details genießen zu können.
Mein altes System bestand aus einem I7 920 auf einem EVGA X58 Classified 3 mit 12GB RAM (Tripple Channel) und zuletzt einer Asus GTX1060.

Den erste Schritt zum Traumrechner ebnete AMD mit dem Release der neuen Ryzen CPU´s. Nach 26 Jahren Intel mein erster AMD!
Nach langer Recherche in euren Foren und Eurer Zeitschrift war klar dieser wird es:

AMD 3700X
Asus TUF Gaming Pro x570
32 GB Vengance 3200er 
Bequiet Pure Rock CPU Kühler
Samsung 970 Evo Plus 500GB
Sharkoon RGB Gehäuse (welches nicht meine erste Wahl war, aber Aufgrund eines externen 5 1/4" Einschubs das Rennen machte) Sollte eigentlich ein Bequiet 801 werden...

Vom alten Rechner ist noch eine Samsung 850Pro 256GB, eine 640GB WD Blue, DVD Laufwerk und eine Asus GTX 1060 ins neue System gewandert.
Leider hat es mein Soundblaster X-Fi nicht mehr geschafft, da sie mit PCI keinen Steckplatz mehr auf dem Board findet.

Einen zweiten Verlust hatte ich mit meinen Bequiet Dark Power Pro 10 750W, welches kurz nach dem Zusammenbau sich verabschiedet hat. (Leute, hebt die Rechnungen besser auf, sonst nix Garantie  )
Sodass ungeplant ein Sesonic 750W Netzteil den Platz übernahm.

Für das Upgrade eines noch recht jungen Systems habe ich mich für folgende Sachen entschieden:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte) 

Diese soll die alte WD640Gb Blue ersetzen, welche im Moment die lauteste Komponente im System ist. Zugriffe auf meine "Spielesammlung" wird mit dem guten alten HDD rattern signalisiert.

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Diese sollen in der 120mm Version in den Boden als Unterstüzung, um eventuell Temperaturprobleme mit dem Chipsatzkühler entgegenzutreten. 
Hier finde ich, hat Asus einen Designfehler gemacht, denn die Graka verdeckt zu über 80% den Board-Lüfter.  

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Diese soll dem System Gerecht werden und wieder lange treue Dienste leisten.  Außerdem soll sie als Grundlage für VR dienen, was ich unbeding mal ausprobieren möchte.

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zur Vollendung plane ich noch den Einbau einer vernünftigen Soundkarte. Wobei ich hier arg mit dem aktuell angebotenen Karten hadere.
Seit Anfang an (Soundblaster 2.0)  bin ich Soundblasterfan. Vielleicht wird es eine AE-5 oder AE-7 oder doch mal eine Asus!?!?

Zu guter letzt plane ich noch ein VR Headset, worauf ich seit dem Anfang von VR mit dem VX1 warte (damals als Schüler unbezahlbar). 
Mit diesen Rechner sollte das dann kein Problem mehr darstellen.


Mein Dank geht an Euch für die Möglichkeit, hier meinen Rechner für die kommenden 10 Jahre rüsten zukönnen.

Bis bald, irgendwo in Euren Forum

Andreas


----------



## mwimmer0 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,


mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus. Dieses sah bei meiner letzten Bewerbung bei Pimp my PC beinahe identisch aus, in der Zwischenzeit wurde eine WLAN-Karte nachgerüstet und ein neuer Grafikkartenkühler von Arctic verbaut. Ach ja eine neue Tastatur und einen UHD-Monitor habe ich mir noch gegönnt, daher passt es ganz gut, dass ihr euer Konzept etwas geändert habt. Das Grundsystem jedoch blieb unberührt. Da der Sandybridge Rechner leider schon etwas betagt ist und die Grafikkarte auch nur bei Officearbeiten und Filmen in UHD-Auflösung glänzen kann, freue ich mich auf diese tolle Aktion. Daher habe ich die Punkte für einen nahezu kompletten Systemwechsel verplant. Ergänzend zum glücklichen Fall des Gewinnens würde ich mir eine neue Ryzen CPU zulegen und diese dann unter meinem Shadow Rock 2 schön (leise) übertakten (zum Glück gibt es AM4 Umrütkits zu kaufen). Ich könnte alle oben aufgeführten Komponenten wirklich gut gebrauchen, mein alter Rechner würde auch nicht vollstauben, sondern in das Arbeitszimmer meines Vaters wandern. Den Zusammenbau würde ich natürlich selbst übernehmen.

Wunschkomponenten:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)
Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuelle Komponenten:

CPU: Xeon E3 1270 (Sandy-Bridge)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 
Mainboard: AsRock Z77 Pro 3
Grafikkarte: HIS HD 7870 GHz
Ram: Hynix 4x 2 GiB DDR3-1333
SSD: Toshiba 480 GB
Netzteil: LEPA MaxBron 700W
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deepsilence 3

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


Beste Grüße 
Martin


----------



## noiz (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

Mein Wunschsystem wäre:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wobei ich eigentlich kein Netzteil und keine Lüfter bräuchte.

Mein aktuelles System ist wie folgt:
CPU: AMD Phenom2 1055T
RAM: 16GB
Grafikkarte: KFA2 1070 Snper

3 SSDs
Lüfter und CPU Kühler von Be Quiet

Liebe Grüße
Michael


----------



## xSenegartx (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH

Schön das es auch dieses Jahr wieder dieses Aktion gibt.
Bis auf ein paar Punkte bin ich eigentlich noch zufrieden mit meinem PC. Die größten Probleme machen eigentlich nur die Grafikkarte Wegen des zu kleinen HBM speicher und meine beiden SSD Festplatten da Spiel und Anwendungen immer größer wird der Platz auf den SSD Festplatten öfters mal knapp. Zurzeit sind folgende Hardware Teile verbaut:
Intel Core i7 5930K @4GHZ 
ASUS X99 Deluxe USB 3.1 
16GB G.Skill DDR4 3200
Samsung SSD 950 Pro 512GB NVMe
Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250 GB
WD Blue 2,5'' 1TB
AMD R9 Fury x 4GB HBM
Fractal design Kelvin S36
be quiet! Straight Power 10 800W 
Fractal Design R5

Folgende Teile würde ich gerne aufrüsten:
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)
LG Senegart


----------



## Dor_Tiescher (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

Mein Wunschsystem wäre:


SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)


Meine alten Komponeten meines jetzigen PC´s gehen an mein 10 jährgen Sohnemann mit der RX580 und dem DarkRock Kühler! (damit der Zoff ein Ende hat  ) !!!!!
Da mein jetziger PC mit einer WAKÜ läuft und ich die natürlich mit nehmen würde!

Mein jetziger PC hat einen 3770k @ 4.3 GHz mit cuplex kryos, 2x8 GB G Skill RipjawsX F3-2400C11, eine 1080 MSI SeahawkEK, einen Z77 von AS-Rock in der Fatality Pefromance Edition, 2x 128GB SSD von Samsung in Raid 0 + 1TB Datengrab, eine Creative Soundblaster Zx Soundkarte, einen nutzlosen Blu-Ray Brenner, einen alte aber immer noch tuende Enheim 600 :O unterstützt von einem 360er Radi von Alphacool  und  natürlich diversen Klim-Bims der sich so ansammelt  !
Dies alles wohnt in einem Corsair Obisdan Gehäuse, ausser der Radi, der steht auf dem Dach 
Als Bildausgabe tut es ein ACER KG271U, der 2te :O

Natürlich würden die wunderschönen neuen Kompenten eine neues Zuhause mit passensen Mitbewohnern bekommen, ein Sharkoon Elite Shark CA200, ein neues Herz, einen AMD 3900X, 32GB Arbeitsspeicher DDR 4 mit mindestens 3600Hz, einen zusatlichen 420er Radi mit den 3× Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 einen neue Wasserpumpe mit AGB , eine M2 SSD mit PCI-Express 4 !!!

Wir würden uns riesig freuen wenn wir Glück hätten, mein Sohnemann und ich, da wir uns nicht mehr dies bezüglich zanken und natürlich das Chefchen, das endlich Ruhe ist 

Mfg Daniel Stiehler


----------



## Nelyana72 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag  PCGH-Team,

ich bin leidenschaftlicher PCGH-Heftleser. Und da eben die Familie vorgeht, blieb mein Rechner meist auf der Strecke. Daher möchte ich mich für die Pimp my PC 2019 bewerben.
Da einige meiner Spiele nur noch in niedriger FPS wiedergegeben werden.

Zur aktuellen Zusammensetzung meines PC gehören:
CPU: AMD A10 7850K
Board: Gigabyte F2A88X-D3H
Kühler: AC Alpine 64
Speicher: Kingston DDR3-1866 16 GB
2 festplatten von WD je 1 TB
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin
Grafikkarte: MSI RX 580 Armor
Gehäuse : Chieftec Black Dragon

Wunschliste:
MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)
MSI MEG X570 Ace(19 Punkte)
Be Quiet Straight Power 11(7 Punkte)
Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4(4 Punkte)

Zusammen 54 von möglichen 55 Punkten.

Eigenleistung sofern man  in betracht gezogen wird. Ryzen R5 3600, 32GB Ram DDR-4 3200  G.Skill Ripjaws V,Und später noch Be  Quiet Dark Base 900 und 2 SSDs von Crucial wahrscheinlich die MX500 in 500GB und 1 TB version.

MfG Nelyana72


----------



## Nobody2512 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Dann möchte ich hier auch mal mein Glück versuchen.

Systeme:

Ich habe gerade erst mehr oder minder Notgedrungen (hatte einen 20% Gutschein) von einem Ryzen 5 2600 mit sehr zickigem Speicherkontroller (3000Cl16 war die Obergrenze mit Samsung B Dies!) auf einen Ryzen 7 3700x aufgerüstet. Da ich auch sonst immer erst die billigeren Baustellen nachgebessert habe, bin ich mit dem System bis auf die Grafikkarte eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Nur meiner GTX 1070 Ti geht, die Puste aus wenn sie 1440p@120Hz+ stemmen soll. Da merkt man dann selbst mit Gsync schon mal Framedrops von 100+ auf 30-40 FPS.

Mein jüngerer Bruder würde dann alles Übrige zu seinem ersten Computer dazu gestiftet bekommen. Er spielt momentan an seinem Laptop, wo mir die Lust am Spielen vergehen würde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: Ryzen 7 3700x
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D15
Mainboard: Asus Strix X470-F Gaming
RAM: 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance LPX @3600Cl16 (lockere Timings, weil Asus mit jedem Biosupdate verschlimmbessert)
GPU: Asus Strix GTX 1070 ti Advanced -->MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
SSD: Samsung Evo 970 512GB
SSD: Samsung Evo 850 1TB
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6 ohne Sichtfenster
Gehäuselüfter: 3x Be Quiet! Silent Wings 3 140 mm PWM
PSU: Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W

Monitorauflösung: 1440p@165hz





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geplantes System für Laptop-geplagten Bruder:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2x 8GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
GPU: Asus Strix GTX 1070 ti Advanced (von mir vererbt)
SSD: Samsung Evo 860 1TB (auch von mir)
Gehäuse: Nach Geschmack
Gehäuselüfter: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 mm) (1 Punkt)
PSU: Be Quiet! Straight Power 11 550W


Ausgewählte Komponenten:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 mm) (1 Punkt)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Begründung der Auswahl:

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte):
Für mich selber würde ich „nur“ die MSI RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio beanspruchen wollen. Merke wie meine GTX 1070 ti bei 165Hz und 1440p auch mit einem Mittel-Low Einstellungsmix in die Knie geht und leider bin ich durch den Monitor (relativ günstig und vor Ankündigung von Gsync Compatible bekommen) an Nvidia gebunden. Mit meinem HiWi-Gehalt ist es mir nicht so ohne weiteres möglich die 600€+ für das geliebte Hobby rauszuhauen. Da wäre eine RTX 2080 Super ein gelegenes Upgrade, gerade wo das neue Watch Dogs und Cyberpunk anstehen, welche ich schon gerne in hohen Details genießen würde. MSI scheint auch diese Generation wieder sehr gute Arbeit mit seiner Gaming X-Reihe gemacht zu haben.

Die GTX 1070 ti, welche ja immer noch eine sehr gute Karte für 1080p und 144 Hz ist, und Rest der Auswahl ginge an meinen „kleinen“ Bruder. Im Frühjahr sein Abitur bestanden spielt er noch auf einem Acer 17“ Notebook. Für Fifa wird die Ingame Auflösung auf 720p heruntergeschraubt, Fortnite, LOL und Konsorten liefen aber gut (26 FPS) und würden nur ab und zu mal ruckeln.


AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte):
Das Board ist so ziemlich überall die Standardempfehlung für Builds mit Auge auf den Preis. Es verfügt über eine ordentliche Ausstattung (es werden weder eine besonders große Zahl an Sata/USB-Anschlüssen, noch exotische Anschlüsse benötigt) und kommt in der Max-Version schon mit kompatiblem Bios für die Ryzen 3000 Prozessoren.  Alles in Allem ein Grundsolides Mainboard für einen Ryzen 5 3600.


CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte):
Auch wenn der DRP4 auf den ersten Blick etwas überdimensioniert für einen Ryzen 3600 zu sein scheint, gilt für CPU-Kühler: Viel hilft viel und vor Allem: Groß kühlt leise.
Nicht das er sich beschweren würde, zockt er momentan auf einem Laptop mit einem Lüfter, welcher einem X570 Chipsatzkühler gleicht und Lautstärkemäßig einer Flugzeugturbine Konkurrenz macht.

Selbst die Mutter nutzt den running Gag: „Na [NameBruder] wohin fliegen wir denn heute?“ 


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2x 8GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte):
Die Riegel sind wieder mit die Standardempfehlung für einen budgetorientierten Computer.
Micron-E-dies erweisen sich gerade in Kombination mit Zen 2 als sehr Taktfreudig und dabei, im Gegensatz zu Samsungs B-dies, gleichzeitig günstig. Der Kühlkörper ist mit 34mm auch nicht zu hoch für den Dark Rock Pro 4 und ohne viel BlingBling schlicht gehalten. Die 3000CL15 oder die 3200CL16 Version, wechseln sich preislich immer mal wieder ab, stand sowieso schon auf der Wunschliste.


Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 mm) (1 Punkt):
Ein Punkt war noch übrig und der ist hier gut investiert. Ich hatte zunächst überlegt ob der Dark Rock Pro 4 nicht doch zu groß ist und ich die Silent Wings 3 mit einem CPU-Kühler Downgrade nehme. Jedoch wird der Lautstärke- und Kühlleistungsvorteil wohl deutlich zu Gunsten des Dark Rock Pro 4 liegen.
Außerdem sind die Pure Wings 2 immer noch um einiges besser als das Meiste, was den Gehäusen heute ab Werk verbaut ist. Da das Gehäuse (Stand jetzt) noch nicht feststeht, gehe ich hier mit der Wahl der 120mm Versionen auf Nummer sicher.


Auswahl der übrigen Komponenten:
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
Da der PC nur zum Spielen und gelegentlich für studiumsbezogene Anwendungen genutzt werden wird ist der Ryzen 5 3600 die geeignete Wahl. Der Leistungssprung zu Zen + war noch einmal beachtlich, auch wird die Spieleleistung nochmal besser auf den Bildschirm gebracht und nicht nur in synthetischen Benchmarks. Mit dem sich in der Auswahl befindenden MSI B450 Tomahawk Max war die Wahl dann klar.

Festplatte: 1Tb Samsung Evo 860 Sata 3 SSD
Das gute Stück konnte ich Anfang des Jahres für 85€ abstauben. Seitdem liegt sie in der versiegelten Verpackung in der Schublade. Die SSD bekommt er von mir als vorzeitiges Weihnachtsgeschenk.

Gehäuse: 
Da Geschmäcker bekanntermaßen verschieden sind, muss er sich selbst etwas aussuchen. Ich persönlich hätte ihm etwas wie das Fractal Design Meshify C vorgeschlagen. Werde aber mit ein Auge drauf haben, dass es nicht der Plastikbomber ohne Lüftungsschlitze wird, weil der RGB-Lüfter hat.

Netzteil: Be Quiet! Straight Power 11 550W
Habe mit Be Quiet! bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch was Garantie angeht. Der Aufpreis vom Pure Power beträgt etwa 20€, da kann man ruhig mal die Vollmodularität, den besseren Wirkungsgrad und den leiseren Lüfter mitnehmen.

Im Falle einer Auswahl gibt es natürlich eine umfangreiche Bilderstrecke meines Systems und des Aufbaus des Anderen.




Liebe Grüße


----------



## wacoda (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grüss Euch und Danke für die Chance den neuen PC etwas besser auszustatten.

Schon  seid mehreren Jahren schiebe ich ein Aufrüsten meines PC´s vor mir her. Egal ob Gesundheit, Frau oder neues Fahrrad für den Arbeitsweg, irgendwas hat immer verhindert gross in den PC zu investieren. 
Seid einigen Wochen aber suche ich mir immer mal wieder neue Hardware  zusammen, denn die CPU bremst in manchen Situationen schon sehr. Kein Wunder,  denn die Grundkomponenten wie CPU, Mainboard u.s.w. sind, wie ich beim suchen der aktuellen Teile  feststellte, aus dem Jahre 2012 !
 Kinder, wie die Zeit vergeht! 

In  dieser langen Zeit habe ich zwar mal die Grafikkarte ersetzt, den  Arbeitsspeicher verdoppelt und die SSD´s ausgetauscht. Ansonsten blieb  alles beim alten. 
Auch den Leitpastentest, den ich hier im Forum mitmachen durfte (Klar, hat sich ja auch kaum einer dafür gemeldet. Woran das wohl lag?! ) hat alles klaglos überstanden!
2012, als ich den aktuellen PC konfigurierte, bildete ich mir ein dass ich statt meines Thermaltake Tai-Chi Gehäuses mal ein etwas kleineres nehmen sollte. Die Wahl fiel auf  ein CoolerMaster CM 690 II, welches für eine Custom-Wakü eine eher schlechte Wahl war und deshalb ordentlich mit Bohrer und Säge bearbeitet werden musste. Also wird das nächste Gehäuse wieder ein Big Tower.
Natürlich soll im neuen PC auch wieder möglichst viel mit Wasser gekühlt werden, denn damit habe ich seid nun über 15 Jahren nur beste Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wie man sieht könnte das Timing nicht besser sein! (OK, zugegeben. Das Timing für so eine Aktion passt ja eigentlich immer)

Mein aktueller Computer besteht vorwiegend aus folgenden Komponenten:

_CPU:                                   Intel Core i5-3570K
Mainboard:                  MSI Z77 MPower (MS-7751)
Speicher:                     4x     GEIL 4GB DDR3-1600 / PC3-12800 DDR3                         SDRAM  
Grafik:                              ASUS ROG STRIX GTX 1070 Gaming OC
SSD1:                               SanDisk Ultra II 480GB
SSD2:                                CT500MX500SSD1
HDD1:                                Hitachi HDS5C3020BLE630
HDD2:                                 WDC WD5002AALX-00J37A0
Netzteil:                            Seasonic P-660 660W
Gehäuse:                       Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Black and White
Betriebssystem:     Windows 10 Pro
Zusätzlich habe ich 2 Stück 240er Radiatoren, eine Aquaero 5LT und eine Laing DDC Pumpe samt allem was man (vermeintlich) so braucht in das Gehäuse gequetscht._

Meine Wunsch Komponenten aus Pimp my PC 2019 wären:

_RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte) - In der 140er Variante
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)_

Als Prozessor werde  ich  einen Intel Core I9-9900K oder einen Intel Core I9-9900KF dazu kaufen 
Eine ordentliche M2 SSD wird auch noch besorgt und einigeTeile der Wasserkühlung werde ich im Rahmen des zusammenbaus ebenfalls wechseln.
Eine neue Grafikkarte würde auch demnächst fällig. Was und wann entscheide ich jedoch erst wenn ein neuer PC steht, denn ein FullCover Wasserkühler muss in jedem Fall drauf!

Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich darauf mal wieder einen neuen PC zusammen zu schrauben. Durch "Pimp my PC 2019" würde die ganze Aktion natürlich immens beschleunigt und sicherlich die ein, oder andere Komponente etwas bescheidener ausfallen oder sich einfach nur die Auswahl ändern. Aber in jedem Fall werde ich herausfinden und wohl überrascht sein was sich in Sachen CPU-Leistung seid 2012 getan hat.
Ich denke dass egal ob beim "fliegen" in DCS, beim CAD zeichnen oder Video schneiden ich auf alle Fälle grosse Augen machen werde.

In diesem Sinne bedanke ich mich für die Gelegenheit bei "Pimp my PC 2019" mitmachen zu können und wünsche allen eine schöne Zeit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikr4m7 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

da ich mich nun schon seit fast einem Jahr mit der Frage rumschlage, wann ich meinen PC endlich aufrüste, kommt mir die diesjährige Pimp my PC Aktion sehr gelegen.


Als ersten kurz zu meinem aktuellen System:

Aktuelle Konfiguration:
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-4790k bei 4,6Ghz
CPU-Kühler: be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 5
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x8GB G.SKILL F3-1600C11D-16GNT
1. SSD: Crucial MX500 CT1000MX500SSD4 also als M.2 Sata SSD mit 1TB Speicherplatz
2. SSD: Samsung 860 Evo mit 500GB
Grafikkarte: SAPPHIRE NITRO+ RX 580 8G
Netzteil: Corsair CX750M
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define C
Lüfter: 3x be quiet Silent Wings 2

Es baut auf der schon etwas in die Jahre gekommenen Z97 Plattform auf. Seit dem Bau wurden schon ein paar Komponenten getauscht. Angefangen habe ich bei der Grafikkarte. Hier mussten die zwei Radeon HD7950 einer SAPPHIRE NITRO+ RX 580 8G weichen. Dann endete für mich die Schulzeit und mein Studium mit samt viel Arbeitszeit am PC begann. Da ich ein ziemlicher Silent-Fetischist bin, war für mich irgendwann der Zeitpunkt erreicht, an dem die mittlerweile sehr laute Pumpe der AIO Corsair H100i und die mechanische 1TB Festplatte durch leiseren Komponenten ersetzt wurden. Also kaufte ich einen der wie ich finde geilsten Luftkühler, den be quiet Dark Rock Pro 4, eine Crucial MX500 CT1000MX500SSD4 und da BigTower eh nicht mehr in waren noch ein Fractal Design Define C. So weit so leise. Der einzige Haken an der Geschichte ist nur, dass das den Rechner zwar leiser und mit der neuen SSD auch schneller macht, aber die Leistung in Spielen und vor allem in sehr CPU lastigen Anwendungen (Durch mein Studium habe ich sehr viel mit Simulationen und Konstruktionen zu tun) nicht wirklich besser wurde.

Als dann in diesem Jahr die Ryzen 3000er Serie vorgestellt wurde, war mir klar, dass wohl jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt für ein Upgrade ist. Dann habe ich jedoch die Preise für die X570 Motherboards gesehen, die für mich, wenn ich upgrade, unverzichtbar sind, da ich für eine lange Dauer gerüstet sein möchte, und musste erstmal schlucken. Naja und nun schwanke ich zwischen sparen und hoffen, dass die Preise fallen und sich auf massig Leistung und vor allem Raytracing freuen gleich upgraden.

Da jetzt mein aktuelles System erklärt sein sollte kommen wir zu meinen Wunschkomponenten und dem was ich noch zusätzlich verbauen werde:

Wunschliste:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Fangen wir oben an. Da DDR3 nicht mehr wirklich aktuell ist sollte ich langsam mal den Umstieg auf DDR4 vornehmen und da für aufwendige Simulationen und umfangreiche Konstruktionen viel Arbeitsspeicher auch viel hilft müssen jetzt statt 16GB als Zukunftssicherheit 32GB her. Wenn man DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher will, aber das Mainboard nur DDR3 kann, dann muss auch ein neues Brett beschafft werden. Da ich in den letzten Jahren mit MSI sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe bin ich mit MSI als Partner schon mal sehr zufrieden und da ich gerne zusätzlich noch einen AMD Ryzen 7 3700x verbauen will und X570 aktuell der Chipsatz meiner Wahl ist, wird es das MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi.
Ich denke zur Grafikkarte muss ich nicht viel sagen. Ich überlege schon seit der Vorstellung der RTX 2070 Super eine zu kaufen und jetzt bietet es sich wohl an auch noch ein sehr gutes Customdesign zu bekommen.
Die 2TB SSD hat den simplen Hintergrund, dass aktuelle Spiel unglaublich viel Platz verschlingen und meine derzeitigen 1,5TB langsam ans Limit kommen.

Ich denke mit den gewählten Komponenten und einem zusätzlichen Ryzen 7 3700x bin ich für die Zukunft gut beraten und kann mich endlich ins Raytracing Vergnügen stürzen.

Ich bedanke mich für das Lesen meiner Bewerbung und wünsche noch einen schönen Tag.

Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## MZG (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
da ich die letzten Jahre eher auf Konsole gezockt habe und den PC eher für Office und Programmieren nutzte, habe ich schon länger nicht mehr aufgerüstet. Da den Konsolen langsam die Luft ausgeht und ich gern Games wie Cyperpunk 2077 in bestmöglicher Auflösung, hoher Framerate und Ray-Tracing zocken will und auch einfach mal wieder Lust auf basteln habe,  habe ich mich entschlossen wieder mal aufzurüsten. Weshalb ich mir diese Gelegenheit nicht entgehen lassen kann und mich mit meinem PC bewerbe.

Derzeitiges System:
Gehäuse: AeroCool Xpredator X1 Black Edition
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-870
Kühler: Scythe Samurai ZZ
Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65
Arbeitsspeicher: Mushkin Enhanced Silverline Stiletto DIMM Kit 16GB
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 850 PRO 512GB + Seagate BarraCuda Compute 2TB
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 780 Twin Frozr Gaming
Netzteil: Super Flower Amptac Pyramide Amp-750R14HE 750W

Ausgewählte Produkte:
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Den Build würde ich dann noch mit der folgenden Hardware vollenden:
CPU: Ryzen 7 3700X
Caseark Base 700
CPU-Kühler: Dark Rock Pro 4
RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600,
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 500GB, M.2

Grüße und viel Glück den anderen Teilnehmer*innen

MZG


----------



## Dabolin (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Pimp my PC 2019

Liebes Papa Charlie Golf Hotel-Team,
im Rahmen dieser Aktion möchte ich euch hiermit meine Bewerbung für "Pimp my PC 2019" zukommen lassen. Lest dazu folgende Geschichte:

Es war einmal…

…eine internationale Fluggesellschaft aus Boise, Idaho, mit dem Namen Crucial by Micron, die im 21. Jahrhundert unter der Marke Ballistix gerne und häufig von vielen Menschen aus aller Welt genutzt wurde. Ihre damals revolutionär schnellen Flugzeuge der 4. Generation flogen mit 3200km/h und die Flotte bestand aus 4 Flugzeugen, die jeweils 8 Milliarden Personen Platz boten. Pro Passagier waren gerade einmal 1,35 Liter Kerosin nötig!
Die Flugzeuge fanden zusammen Platz in einem Hangar der Firma MSI aus Zhonghe, Taiwan. Der Hangar war nicht ausufernd groß, aber stabil gebaut und dafür ausgelegt auch bei einem Taifun den Flugzeugen genügend Schutz zu bieten. In einem Anbau waren die Wartungsbroschüren und -informationen, bestehend aus 2000 dicken Büchern, untergebracht. Diese Abteilung leitete die intelligente Sandra-Sophie Duisen, die für ihre überragende Schnelligkeit bekannt war.
Genauso wie viele andere Fluggesellschaften kaufte Crucial by Micron, bekannter unter dem Namen Ballistix, die modernen Turbinen für ihre Flugzeuge bei Nvidia in Santa Clara, ließ sie aber von der bereits erwähnten Firma MSI verbessern. Die Fertigung im 12nm-Verfahren ließ ungeahnte Geschwindigkeiten zu, während die Fans der Turbine mit 90mm Durchmesser für Abkühlung der erwartungsgemäß sehr warm laufenden Triebwerke sorgten. Innerhalb der Triebwerkskammer herrschten Temperaturen von 1605 Grad Celsius bei normaler Belastung. Wenn die Piloten das Flugzeug schneller fliegen ließen, stiegen die Temperaturen auf bis zu 1785 Grad Celsius. Die maximale Abwärme betrug 215W und bei einer Eigentemperatur von 1750 Grad sorgte der Speicher mit achtfacher Leistung für besonders schnellen Vortrieb. Er sorgte für eine Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von 9139km/h, während die 2560 Schrauben, 160 Nieten und 64 Schweißnähte alles verlässlich und sicher zusammenhielten.

Eines Tages rutschte eine geschichtsträchtige, alte Fluggesellschaft in die Insolvenz. Ihre Flugzeuge der 3. Generation erreichten lediglich 1600km/h und boten je auch nur 4 Milliarden Personen Platz. Der Verbrauch war mit 1,5 Litern Kerosin pro Passagier für die damalige Zeit außergewöhnlich hoch und somit unwirtschaftlich.
Die Wartungsbroschüren und -informationen wurden nur zu einem kleinen Teil von 250 Büchern von Sebastian-Simon Dietrich, einem ehemaligen, langsameren, Kollegen von Sandra-Sophie Duisen, verwaltet, sondern hauptsächlich von Helmut-Hartwig Dahlmann, der 1000 Bücher betreute. Helmut-Hartwig Dahlmann war für seine Langsamkeit intern berüchtigt, es fand sich jedoch keine Möglichkeit ihn zu ersetzen.
Die veralteten Turbinen der ehemals führenden Fluggesellschaft waren noch im 28nm-Verfahren hergestellt worden und stammten von Palit, wie Ballistix auch aus Taiwan. Ein neuartiges Boost-System war schlicht nicht vorhanden und die Temperatur verblieb dauerhaft bei 915 Grad Celsius. Der Speicher hatte nur ein Viertel der Leistung des oben beschriebenen Speichers und lediglich eine Betriebstemperatur von 1502 Grad Celsius. Obwohl die maximale Abwärme mit 170W niedriger als bei neuen Triebwerken lag, war sie nicht in einem angemessenen Verhältnis zur gebotenen Leistung. Der einzelne Fan mit bloß 65mm Durchmesser hatte keine Chance gegen die enorme Wärmeentwicklung, sodass einige gefährliche Flugsituationen über die Jahre entstanden. Auch die 1344 Schrauben, 112 Nieten und 32 Schweißnähte näherten sich ihrem Ende. Die Abnutzung über die Zeit hatte deutliche Spuren hinterlassen.
Mit der Insolvenz drohte ein Stück Geschichte verloren zu gehen. So wendete der Besitzer der alten Fluggesellschaft sich an die Technologieführer Ballistix, Crucial, MSI und Nvidia in der Hoffnung, seine Fluggesellschaft wieder fit machen zu können und in die Zukunft durchzustarten.
Ein Expertenteam wurde zusammengerufen, um Möglichkeiten einer Verbesserung der Situation auszuloten. Nach langen Sitzungen fiel diesem Team namens PCGH letztendlich auch die Verantwortung zu, über die Zukunft der alten Fluggesellschaft zu entscheiden.

Wie wird das PCGH-Team entscheiden? Hat die alte Fluggesellschaft mit langer Vergangenheit noch eine lange Zukunft?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wunschkonfiguration:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4x 8GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2TB (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Zum gepimpten PC würde ich noch einen Ryzen 5 3600 oder besser beisteuern.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aktueller PC:

Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom weiß
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z68-V Pro Gen3
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600, 4x 3.40GHz
GPU: Palit Geforce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5
RAM: Corsair Vengeance blau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1600
SSD: Samsung SSD 830 256GB
HDD: Toshiba P300 High-Performance 1TB
Netzteil: NZXT HALE90 850W ATX 2.2
CPU-Kühler: Enermax ETS-T40F-RF

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Erklärung der Wunschkonfiguration:
Wie man vielleicht schon an der Begrüßung im Fliegeralphabet und der Geschichte gemerkt hat, bin ich luftfahrtbegeistert. Mit dem Microsoft Flight Simulator 2020 steht ein neues Hammerspiel ins Haus und ich bezweifle, dass mein PC den neuen Simulator bewältigen kann. Deswegen habe ich mich dieses Jahr entschlossen, zum zweiten Mal mein Glück zu versuchen. Mein erster Versuch, noch im Jahr 2016, ist ja auch schon etwas her.
Die Chance auf eine 2070 Super upzugraden ist zu schön, um wahr zu sein. Damit ist man auf jeden Fall lange Zeit vom erneuten Pimpen verschont und über den Microsoft Flight Simulator 2020 mache ich mir dann auch keine Sorgen mehr.
Mit doppelt so viel Arbeitsspeicher und AM4 als Ryzen-Plattform kann man entspannt der Zukunft der Videospiele entgegensehen. Das gepimpte System würde bei mir dementsprechend sehr lange Verwendung finden. Auch meine jetzige Hardware würde weiter in Betrieb bleiben.
Falls ihr mich wirklich auswählt, wären auch 2TB SSD eine zukunftssichere und schnelle Plattform, was vieles verbessern würde.
Dass ich nur vier der acht Kategorien überhaupt ausgewählt habe, wirkt vielleicht etwas komisch, liegt aber schlicht daran, dass ich bei anderen Komponenten keinen Bedarf für ein Upgrade zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sehe. Netzteil, CPU-Kühler, Lüfter und Gehäuse sind, so wie sie jetzt sind, komplett ausreichend und außerdem ermöglichen mir die dort gesparten Punkte stärkere Hardware bei meinen Brennpunkten. Falls ich gewinnen sollte, und ihr der Meinung seid, ich sollte Netzteil oder CPU-Kühler austauschen, bin ich natürlich dazu bereit, mich da überzeugen zu lassen, die Teile auszutauschen. Gehäuse und Lüfter sollten eigentlich ein Leben lang halten.
Der von euch angedachte Erfahrungsbericht ist, meiner Meinung nach, eine sehr schöne Möglichkeit seine Wertschätzung gegenüber diesem Gewinnspiel deutlich zu machen. Wenn ihr euch so ins Zeug legt, machen wir das auch!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die Hardware würde ich gerne von euch einbauen lassen, erscheint mir als der bessere Weg.

MfG Dabolin


----------



## 1karus84 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

So liebes PCGH Team und gleichgesinnte Zockergemeinde, dann will ich wohl auch mal mein Glück versuchen.

Mein aktuelles System:

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900
CPU: AMD FX8300
Kühlung: Custom-Wasserkühlung
	 Eheim 1048 + Aquabay
 	 EK Water Blocks Supreme Acetal
 	 240er Radiator
Mainboard: MSI 970A-G43
RAM: G.Skill F3-2400C10-4GTX   4x4GB
Grafikkarte: XFX RX580 GTS Black
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 750Watt 
HDD´s:  Samsung Evo 850 500GB SSD
	WD Black 640GB
	Seagate 2TB HDD
	WD 3TB HDD
Peripherie: iiamaha G-Master GB2760QSU Monitor
	    Logitech G105 Tastatur
	    Logitech G502 Maus
	    Creative Fatal1ty Headset

Teilweise also schon aufgerüstet und der Rest gefühlt antik.
Selbst Apex ist unspielbar, trotz minimaler Details und angeblicher 60-100FPS.

Somit bestünde meine Wunschkonfiguration aus dem Gewinnspiel aus:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Desweiteren soll das System dann ergänzt werden durch einen Ryzen 5 3600x oder größer.
Darüber hinaus soll die CPU auch weiterhin wassergekühlt laufen. Hierfür sind bereits ein Alphacool Eisblock XPX + RGB Frame vorhanden. Der Radiator soll im Zuge dessen noch durch einen 280er oder sogar 420er ersetzt werden.

Der Einbau erfolgte invertiert, da ich alle mein PC´s schon immer links von mir stehen hatte und ich somit auch endlich mal das Innenleben bewundern darf.


----------



## FLOTZOR (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
erst einmal danke für diese Gewinnmöglichkeit. Mein PC ist nun schon einige Jahre alt. Er wurde zwischendurch zwar immer wieder aufgerüstet, aber die CPU bzw. RAM kommen so langsam an ihre Grenzen und limitieren in manchen Fällen.

Zunächst mein aktuelles Sytem:

CPU: Inte  i7 3820@4,5Ghz
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
RAM: 16 GB mehr oder weniger zusammengewürfelt, läuft auf 1886 Mhz, wegen dem BCLK OC, wenn ich mich recht erinnere
Mainboard: ASUS P9X79 PRO
SSD: 1 Samsung 850 EVO 500 GB + 1 Crucial MX300 525 GB
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Super Jetstream @ 2,025 Ghz und VRAM @ 4,5 GHz
Netzteil: 500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom Big-Tower (das alte ) mit diversen Bequiet Silent Wings 3
Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DGX

Es läuft eigentlich noch das meiste ganz gut, aber in vielen Spielen wird die GPU limitiert, z.B. GTA V. Außerdem benötige aufgrund meines Studiums immer mehr RAM und CPU Leistung. Kann eigentlich nicht genug haben 
Meine übrigen alten Teile würde ich meinem Vater geben. Der möchte auch mal wieder PC spielen und ich muss ihn von der Konsole wegbekommen. Er hat aktuell den alten PC eines Freundes von mir, jedoch ohne richtige Grafikkarte und mit altem Schrottnetzteil. Er würde sich riesig freuen mal wieder Max Payne zu spielen.

Zu meiner Auswahl würde ich mir noch einen Ryzen 7 3700 kaufen.

Nun meine ausgewählten Komponenten:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

RAM kann ich wie gesagt nie genug haben, deswegen die 32GiB
SSD: Speicher wurde bei immer ein wenig knapp, aber ich spiele nicht viel aufeinmal und habe eine 1Gbit Leitung also die kleinste SSD, trotz QLC denke ich, kann man nichts falsch machen mit dieser SSD
Netzteil: Ein neues Netzteil kann nie schaden, außerdem hat mein Vater aktuell ein sehr altes
CPU-Kühler: Ich würde meinen HR-02 gerne behalten, muss mir nur ein AM4 Kit besorgen. Den Pure Rock würde ich meinem Vater schenken.
Mainboard: Brauch man halt für einen Ryzen Prozessor und ich fand dies ziemlich schick und es hat in 2 User-Reviews, die ich mir angeschaut habe, gut abgeschnitten.
Grafikkarte: Neue Grafikkarte geht immer und in Cyberpunk würde ich gerne mal Raytracing ausprobieren.

Ihr seht also, wenn ich mir auserwählt, macht ihr gleich 2 Personen glücklich   Ihr bekommt dann natürlich auch 2 Rückmeldung, da 2 Computer.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

FLOTZOR


----------



## HaSKy0078 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ja Bitte, Pimped mir My PC!!
Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

Als mein geliebter selbstgebauter PC zu einem finanziell ungünstigen Zeitpunkt das zeitliche segnete kaufte ich mir als Notlösung vor etlichen Jahren ein Medion PC.
Den AKOYA P 5395 D (MD 8844) welchen ich als Restposten günstig erwarb.
Dieser dient mir auch immer noch als Basis meines aktuellen Systems.
Auch wenn ich bereits diverse Teile aufgerüstet & ausgetauscht habe.
Halt immer Kleinigkeiten oder Notwendiges.

Wozu benötige ich meinen PC? Als vielseitigen Familien PC!
Hauptsächlich um meine Familie zu unterhalten. Durch Bereitstellung einer Mediathek und Streaming / Rendering auf die Verschiedenen Endgeräte. 
Auch Zocken wollen wir regelmäßig, um uns vom Alltagsstress abzulenken spielen wir alle gerne je nach Vorliebe die Forza Titel, Need for Speed, Assassin's-Creed, Tomb Raider, Anno, Cities: Skylines, GTA, ... Neuere Titel, mit toller Grafik sind leider kaum mehr möglich.
Auch Arbeiten steht regelmäßig auf dem Programm. Von simplen online Recherchen für Schule und Beruf, über Office-Arbeiten bis hin zu Experimenten in Bildbearbeitung für ein hübsches Familien-Fotobuch oder auch Videoschnitt. Vom Letzten Familien Erlebnis wird alles versucht.

Die Aktuelle „Haben-Liste“:

•	Motherboard: MEDION H81H3-EM2 (halt das Original „Medion Motherboard“
•	CPU: i5 4460 @ 4 x 3200 Mhz (als Original CPU)
•	CPU-Kühler: No-Name
•	RAM: Ballistix Sport 16GB (2x8GB DDR3 KIT) (wurde aufgerüstet.)
•	GPU: Sapphire Radeon RX 580 Nitro + 8 GB (als Überbleibsel eines Freundes)
•	SSHD1: (System) Seagate FireCuda 2 TB 2,5 Zoll (eine echte SSD´s war noch zu klein und zu teuer.)
•	SSHD2: (Daten) Seagate Desktop SSHD 2TB 3,5 Zoll (eine echte SSD´s war noch zu klein und zu teuer.)
•	HDD: (Backup) Seagate 2 TB 3,5 Zoll (glaube das war die aus dem Medion-System)
•	Gehäuse: THERMALTAKE Versa N24 Tower (da es im Original Medion Tower zu eng wurde.)
•	Netzteil: Thermaltake Toughpower iRGB Plus mit 1050W (das alte war zu schwach, dieses hat Luft nach oben.)
•	Gehäuselüfter: Thermaltake Pure Plus RGB TT Premium (sind leise und hübsch)
•	OS: Windows 10 Professional 64 bit

•	Monitor: AOC G2460V (mit Freesync, warum ich bei AMD bleibe)
•	Tastatur eine Rarität: SteelSeries Merc Stealth 

Aus meiner Medion Basis habe ich alles gemacht was bei mir ging.
Mehr pimpen geht nur noch durch den Austausch des Herzens aber Prozessor upgrade heißt Motherboard muss mit getauscht werden. Was bedeutet auch der Arbeitsspeicher muss ersetzt werden…
Das war mir Finanziell immer ein zu großes Vorhaben, da ich nicht schon wieder zu der günstigsten Alternative greifen wollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weis nicht warum die Bilder gedreht werden.

Und daher, Falls ich bei der Pimp my PC 2019 Aktion glück haben würde, werde ich folgende Komponenten wählen.

Die „Möchten-Liste“:

•	Das AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte) (mit viel Potential nach oben)
•	Den RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte) (ggf. Privat verdoppelt)
•	Die SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte) (sollte das System vollständig beherbergen.)
•	Die AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte) 

Damit habe ich die vollen 55 Punkte genutzt.

Die „selber-Kaufen-Liste“:

•	CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
•	CPU-Kühler: Thermaltake Floe Riing RGB 240 TT Premium All-In-One Wasserkühlung

Falls das Weihnachtsgeld schon unterwegs ist 
•	Ggf. AMD Ryzen 7 3700 
•	Ggf.: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmenden viel Glück


----------



## Siliz1um (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Seid gegrüßt, alle die ihr bei PCGH arbeitet,

ich wollte mich auch für Eure Aktion bewerben.
Mein System ist schon ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen und beim Spielen ruckelt es schon merklich! Die Geräuschkulisse steigert sich zusammen mit der Heizleistung nach kurzer Zeit gehörig!
Zu meinem System kann ich leider garnicht so viel sagen, da es schon etliche Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.
CPU- Intel Core i7- 4790K
Kühler- Arctic Cooling Freezer 13CO
Mainboard- ASRock Z87 Pro3
Ram- 16 GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600
Grafik- Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 OC-           und die hat mittlerweile ganz schön zu kämpfen!
Netzteil- XFX TS 650-             ich hoffe inständig das es dann noch reicht! 
Massenpeicher- 1x 2TB HDD und 500GB SSD
Gehäuse?  keine Ahnung! XD hab ich mal von einem Kollegen spendiert bekommen.
mehr kann ich beim besten Willen nicht von der Kiste berichten. 

Nun denke ich, das es langsam wirklich Zeit für eine Nachrüstung wird.
Hier ist meine Wunschliste zum verbessern der Situation:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit der Prozessorleistung  bin ich eigentlich noch ganz zufrieden. Ich denke, das für einen gehörigen Leistungsschub hauptsächlich die Grafikkarte ausgetauscht werden müsste. CPU, RAM und Mainboard sind dann im nächsten oder übernächsten Jahr mal fällig.
Den Umzug in das neue Gehäuse und den Einbau der Grafikkarte sehe ich nicht als Problem an und würde es mir selbst besorgen! 

So, dann hoffe ich mal daß Ihr Mitleid mit einem PC-Gamer habt, der Euch vom ersten Heft an treu geblieben ist!

Macht weiter so und wählt mich bitte aus, damit ich in meiner spärlichen Freizeit nicht mehr mit tränenden Augen und Gehörschutz vor dem Monitor sitzen muß!

Liebe Grüße an das PCGH-Team und an die edlen Spender!
Siliz1um


----------



## Heidjer99 (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

hier meine Bewerbung.


Ein paar Sätze zu meinem PC-Gebrauch
Um mich vom Alltagsstress  abzulenken spiele ich gerne mal eine Runde am PC, es darf auch mal etwas längern dauern, wenn es passt.
Alleine oder gelegentlich auch mal mit ein paar Kumpels  werden Titel wie  WoWS, CoH2, CoD4 MW und weitere, vornehmlich ältere Titel, die der Rechner noch vernünftig unterstützt, gespielt.
Neue  Titel wie  Anno 1800, Assassins's Creed Origins oder Battlefield 5, mit toller Grafik sind wohl kaum mit meinen aktuellen Rechner möglich, siehe unten.
Deshalb habe ich bisher noch keinen Kauf riskiert, um anschließend nicht richtig gefrustet zu sein. Erst die Hardware, dann das Vergnügen. 
Bildbearbeitung steht  auch ab und zu auf dem Programm, um z.B. ein hübsches Familien-Fotobuch zu erstellen und natürlich Office-Arbeiten.

Mein aktueller Rechner
Mini Tower incl. 2x 80mm Gehäuselüfter
NT: Sharkoon WPM 600
MB: Asrock A75M-HVS
RAM: 2xDDR3-4GB, Corsair XMS3
CPU: AMD A8-3850 mit „Boxed“ Kühler
GPU: MSI GTX1050TI
SSD: SanDisk SSD Plus 120GB - BootDisk
HDD: 2x (Seagate BarraCuda 2TB, Toshiba HDWD 120 2TB)
LG DVD Brenner
Windows 7 Home
BenQ Monitor, 27", 1920x1080
Wavemaster MX3+ Soundsystem

Initial 2012 zusammengebaut, wurden zwischenzeitlich eine HDD sowie eine  AMD HD 7770  ersetzt, um das System ein wenig zu beschleunigen.
Für aktuelle Titel reicht die CPU und Grafikkarte allerdings bei Weitem nicht aus und auch die Belüftung in dem kleinen Gehäuse ist ein Problemfall, weil die CPU nach längerem Spielen gerne mal heruntergetaktet wird.
Hinzu kommt der "Lärm" den die kleinen Miefquirls bei Last produzieren  - ohne dabei effizient zu sein -  daher steht der PC auch weit unterm Schreibtisch – ich mag einfach keine Störgeräusche.

Fazit
Der PC hat bisher gute Dienste geleistet und ist für Office-Arbeiten noch ausreichend.
Für das Spielen neuerer Titel ist ein weiteres Upgrade einzelner Komponenten nicht zielführend, zu viele Bottlenecks -  das System muss von Grund auf neu aufgesetzt werden.
Also neues Mainboard, neue CPU plus Kühler, DDR4-RAM, neue Grafikkarte und natürlich ein anständiges Gehäuse plus Netzteil.

Daher ist Klotzen statt Kleckern angesagt.

Der "Wunsch-PC"
Unter Zuhilfenahme eurer Tests, Bauvorschläge und der Partner-Websites bin ich zu folgender „Ideal-Kombination“ gekommen...

SSD: Crucial P1 500GB                                                                   ( 3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt                 ( 7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4                                 ( 4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange      ( 6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi     (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X 	(24 Punkte)
                                                                                                                    --------------
Gesamt: 						                                                           54 Punkte von 55  (1 Punkt übrig) 


Ein paar Worte zu meiner Auswahl
Der „Wunsch“-Rechner soll seinen Platz auf dem Schreibtisch finden, für einen guten Zugang der USB-Ports (Datensicherung, Bilder einspielen etc.) und entsprechend edel/dekorativ aussehen (wenig RGB) und natürlich auch leise(!) sein.
Für einen leisen Betrieb und eine gute Wärmeabfuhr - bei allen Anforderungen - soll der Dark Rock 4 Pro  zusammen mit dem großen Silent Base 801 und dessen Lüfter sorgen.
Zudem sind das Gehäuse und das Netzteil (BQ SP 11) derart dimensioniert, dass sie auch für zukünftige Upgrades ausreichend sind und viele viele Jahre genutzt werden könnten. 
Die gute Dämmung des Gehäuses sollte die Geräusche der Komponenten noch zusätzlich mindern, so dass man von einem wirklichen "silent" System sprechen könnte. Dem modularen Netzteil beigelegt sind Kabel/-Stränge mit großen Längen, um  eine ordentliche Verkablung aller Komponenten zu gewährleisten, sehr wichtig bei einem Sichtfenster und auch sonst.

Die MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X sollte dann entsprechend kühl, performant und dennoch leise agieren können – auch wenn die Spielesessions mal etwas länger dauern.  Entsprechende Performance für aktuelle Titel und auch in absehbarer Zukunft sollte reichlich vorhanden sein. Es müssen nicht  Ultra Settings sein oder 4k, aber ggf.  mal später WQHD. Die Karte sieht einfach klasse aus.

Die Crucial P1 SSD  würde für System und die wichtigsten Anwendungen einen schnellen Start hinlegen, die alten Datengräber (Bilder etc.) würden übernommen werden.

Das schicke MSI X570 Mainboard ist sehr leise (Lüfter), hat alle benötigten Features an Board und bietet ausreichend Platz für den Dark Pro 4, hat viele Lüfter-Ports sowie 4 RAM-Steckplätze für evtl. Erweiterungen. Zudem passt es mit dem PCI-E 4.0 ideal zur Grafikkarte.
Der Plan ist, dass Mainboard mit einem AMD Ryzen 5 3600 zu bestücken, für eine ausreichende Performance hinsichtlich  Gaming und Applikationen. Die MB/CPU Kombination spiegelt ~ das Niveau der Grafikkarte wider. Zudem ist das P/L-Verhältnis super.
Als RAM habe ich den Corsair Vengeance LPX vorgesehen, der aufgrund seines Profiles unter dem massigen BQ Kühler Platz finden sollte.
Eine dezente RGB-Beleuchtung soll dem Design dann den letzten Schliff geben. 

Hinzukommen würde als Eigenleistung 
AMD Ryzen 5 3600,  ganz vielleicht auch ein Ryzen 7 3700X
Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3200 CL16 (2x8GB)
Externer DVD-Brenner
Windows 10
Der Zusammenbau  

Meine Motivation für die Teilnahme
Ist eindeutig die Chance mir endlich wieder einen aktuellen PC  mit tollen Komponenten zusammenstellen zu können - wird auch mal Zeit - und
Spaß macht das Ganze auch noch. 

LG aus der Lüneburger Heide


----------



## Hortophyll (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

CPU: AMD FX 8350
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis CPU-Kühler
Mainboard: Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 Mainboard Sockel AM3+
Ram: Corsair CML16GX3M4A1600C9B Vengeance Low Profile 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 1600 Mhz CL9 XMP Performance
Grafikkarte: KFA2 Geforce GTX 970 Hall Of Fame
Netzteil: Be quiet BQT E8-700W Straight Power
Soundkarte: Sound BlasterX AE‑5
SSD: Samsung EVO 840 120 GB + EVO 840 500 GB
HDD: 3 TB WD green
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM Storm Stryker

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meine Wunschliste :

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RAM: nachdem ich von DDR3 auf DDR4 umsteigen werde ergibt das am meisten Sinn für mich.

SSD:  Eine zusatzliche SSD wäre ganz nett, da die Spiele auch nicht kleiner werden.

Netzteil:  Mein vorhandenes Netzteil ist aus dem Jahr 2012 und so langsam könnte es da mal wieder ein Upgrade geben - auch und vor allem was die Effizienz angeht.

CPU Kühler:  Nachdem mir vorschwebt eine Ryzen CPU zu kaufen und der Kühler ab Werk nie recht toll ist bräuchte ich natürlich einen entsprechenden.

Mainboard: Natürlich darf auch ein neues Mainboard nicht fehlen, wenn man von einer schon recht betagten FX CPU auf was neues umsteigen will. 

GPU:  Auch die GPU in meinem System hat schön langsam ausgedient und den verkrüppelten VRAM würde ich nicht vermissen.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Den Einbau würde ich selbst vornehmen.  Wie schon erwähnt würde ich auf eine Ryzen CPU umsteigen. Dadurch das in meinem momentanem System solche Komponenten drinnen sind, hat es nie viel Sinn gemacht entweder nur die CPU ( weil natürlich auch Mainboard + RAM zu tauschen wären) oder nur die GPU (Weil CPU Flaschenhals) zu tauschen.  Und für alles auf einmal fehlt es halt dann doch. Mit den neuen Komponenten wäre mein ganzes System wieder komplett auf Vordermann gebracht. 


Vielen Dank




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cpt-Prlce (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCHG-Redaktions Team,

hiermit möchte ich an der Pimp my PC Aktion von euch teilnehemen. Zum einen sind einige Komponenten meines Rechners mittlerweile 6 Jahre alt und zum anderen ist nach erfolgreichem Auslandssemester das Geld zu knapp um meinen PC zu generalüberholen, daher bin ich sehr dankbar dass PCHG diese Aktion hier macht.. Ich benutze meinen Rechner einerseits fürs Studium und andererseits auch zum spielen. Modernere Spiele sind wenn überhaupt nur auf niedrigster Stufe spielbar und das Informatikstudium verbraucht auch einiges an Ressourcen. 

Meine aktuelle Konfiguartion:

CPU: AMD FX-6300
CPU-Kühler: Dynatron Genius G950
Mainboard: Gigabyte 970A-DS3P
RAM: 2x4GB DDR3-1866 G.Skill SNIPER 
GPU: HIS Radeon HD 7870 2GHz Edition
Netzteil: 400W be quiet System Power 7 80+ Bronze
HDD: Seagate Desktop ST2000DM001 HDD 2 TB 
Gehäuse: Cooltek K5 3.0 Midi Tower

Meine wunsch Konfiguration:


RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB 
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt 
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi 
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X 

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich dazu würde ich mir einen AMD Ryzen 5-3600 als neue CPU anschaffen um das Paket abzurunden. Ich würde meinen PC daher komplett generalüberholen um wieder auf einem aktuellen Stand der Technik zu sein (siehe meine Aktuelle Konfiguration) mit dem ich wieder ein paar Jahre auskommen kann. 

In dem Sinne vielen Dank für diese Aktion und allen Teilnehmern viell Glück.


----------



## ElTe (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

richtig gute Aktion die Ihr da habt!

Da mein System schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel hat, wäre diese Aufrüstaktion perfekt um dem heimischen Gamingbetrieb neues Leben einzuhauchen!
Eine tolle Grafikkarte darf ich zwar mein Eigen nennen jedoch fällt der Rest dagegen stark ab...

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration sieht folgendermaßen aus:

CPU:                                Intel Core i5 3570K mit Standardlüfter
Intel-Mainboard:       ASRock Z77 Extreme4
RAM:                               Corsair Vengance 2x 4GB Dual Kanal DDR3 @ 666MHz (9-9-9-24)
SSD:                                 Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB
HDD:                               WD WD10EACS 1000GB
Grafikkarte:                 ASUS ROG Strix GeForce 1080 Ti OC
Gehäuse:                       Lian Li V2000 (glaube ich)
Netzteil:                        Seasonic Focus Gold 650 Watt


Meine Wunschliste:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 47 Punkte von 55 (8 Punkte übrig)

Sollte ich tatsächlich das Glück haben und auserwählt werden, würde ich das systrem mit einem Intel i7 8700K oder einem 9700K ergänzen.
Im Prinzip würde ich bis auf die Graka dann alles ersetzen und eine Wahnsinnsfreude daran haben wenn ich mal wieder einen PC zusammenschrauben darf.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von meinem aktuellen System





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße


----------



## Dutch (15. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mein aktueller PC:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K @ 4,5 GHz 
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770
PSU: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480 Watt ATX 2.4
RAM: Corsair XMS3 8GB DDR3 (2 x 4 GB) 1600 MHz C9 (CMX8GX3M2B1600C9) ​HDD: 1 TB Seagate ST1000DM003
Mainboard: Asus Z87-A
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-9F Midi-Tower ATX
DVD-Brenner: LG GH24NS95
Von mir werden noch 2 x 4 GB RAM-Riegel des gleichen Typs nachgerüstet!


Gewünschte neue Komponenten:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)​​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madtheo (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Möchte noch zusätzlich einen Ryzen 7 2700X anschaffen.
meine jetzigen Komponenten
Mainboard: Asus M5A78
Prozessor: AMD FX 8350 mit Kühler Alpenföhn Matterhorn
Ram: 2x8GB Corsair
Grafikkarte Asus GTX 760
HDD Seagate 1TB
SSD Plextor M5 256GB


----------



## DonZi580 (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

hallo, pcgh team !

dies ist meine kleine Bewebung zum Pimp my PC 2019

mein aktueller PC:

MB:                     msi x 370 gaming pro carbon
CPU:                   ryzen5 1600 x @ 4 ghz
CPU Kühler:    noctua NHD15 se
RAM :                16 gb gskill ripsaw@3333mhz
Graka:               palit gtx 1070 ti
psu:                    seasonic m 12 II-520 (520w)
ssd1:                  samsung evo m2 250 gb
ssd2:                  intel m2 1tb
hdd:                   seagate barracuda 4 tb
gehäuse:          be quiet dark base pro 900
lüfter:               4x 140 er lüfter
                            2x 120 er lüfter
Bluray lw:       Lg brenner
Monitor:         Wqhd

meine wunsch komponenten:


AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


was ich behalten würde : 

Ram
ssd1 
ssd2
hdd
gehäuse
alle lüfter
cpu kühler
bluray lw

16 gb arbeitsspeicher  reichen meiner meinung nach noch völlig aus für das was ich am pc zocke 
die ssd1 als bootlaufwerk, die ssd2 als spiele laufwerk  und die hdd für den datenschrott  sind auch noch gut zu gebrauchen
gehäuse finde ich top,die  lüfter von bequiet auch 
der noctua cpu kühler ist zwar wie ein schiss auf dem schicken mainboard aber wen juckt das schon im geschlossenen gehäuse ;-P
das neue netzteil hab ich nur genommen weil noch 4 punkte über waren und weil ich beim  alten 520 w  netzteil mir nicht 100% sicher bin ob das auch wirklich reicht  

was ich mir dazu kaufe:

CPU: ryzen 5 3600 ( oder was zu dem zeitpunk dann preisleistungs technisch besser wäre )

mfg BB


----------



## psalm64 (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rÃ¼stet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

hier meine Bewerbung für die Pimp my PC 2019 Aktion.
Feine Sache so eine Unterstützung für Eure Leser!

Warum meinem System eine Runderneuerung gut tun würde in Kurzform:
- Mein aktuelles Mainboard scheint gerade seinen Geist aufzugeben und muß vermutlich in näherer Zukunft sowieso getauscht werden. Dabei würde ich dann auch gleich die CPU "upgraden" (1700X > 3600X), da mein alter 1700X mit den aktuelle X570er Chipsätzen nicht kompatibel ist.
- Auf meiner aktuelle Board-/CPU-Kombi laufen meine 4x8GB-RAM-Riegel nur auf 2133 MHz, ich hoffe es auf einem X570er Board und neuer CPU, auf 3200MHz zu laufen zu bekommen.
- Seid dem Austausch meiner zwei alten Full-HD-Monitore gegen einen WQHD+ Monitor, benötige ich dringend mehr Grafik-Leistung und Kompatibilität zu meinen freesync-Monitor.
- Schon von schon von Beginn war ich mit meinem Gehäuse nicht 100%ig zufrieden und zudem ist das Lüftergeräusch (im Desktopbetrieb) verbesserungswürdig.


Mein Aktuelles System

Gehäuse: Zalman Z9 Neo mit 5 serienmäßigen Lüftern (von 2017)
Netzteil: Corsair Rm550x (2017)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3 (2017)
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1700X (2017)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200 C16 4x8GB (2x8 GB 2017, Erweiterung Anfang 2019)
Grafikarte: Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample (2016)
SSD: Samsung 970 Evo Plus NVMe PCIe M.2 500GB (2019)
	Samsung 850 Evo 1TB (Anfang 2016)
Monitor: LG 38UC99 , betriebene Auflösung: 3840*1600 (Anfang 2019)


Meine Wunschhardware:

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich einen Ryzen 5 3600X hinzufügen und den Zusammenbau selber übernehmen.


Details zu den Komponenten

Gehäuse und Lüfter
Meine Frau hat sich vor ein paar Monaten das Be Quiet Dark Base 700 gekauft und seit dem HW-Einbau an dem Gehäuse liebäugele ich mit einem der be quiet Dark Base Gehäuse. Leider kann ich mich nicht mehr im Detail erinnern, da der Aufbau meines Systems schon Jahre  und Ihres schon Monate her ist, aber an die Begeisterung kann ich mich noch sehr gut erinnern.  Und schön leise mit den Silent Wings!
Zudem hat das 900er Gehäuse schon 3 Silent Wing-Lüfter verbaut, mit den drei Zusatzlüftern sind dann (fast) alle Plätze mit den leisen Silent Wings belegt.
Ich hoffe damit dann ein leiseres System im Desktop-Betrieb zu haben als bisher.

Netzteil
Laut dem be quiet PSU-Kalkulator reicht mein 550 Watt Netzteil auch für die neue HW aus. Da es 80+ Gold-Netzteil ist, es außerdem sehr leise ist und auch noch mehrere Jahre Garantie hat, sehe ich keinen Grund es auszutauschen.

Mainboard
Die onboard-Soundkarte meines Mainboards zickt seit einigen Wochen und daher wird das Mainboard wohl in naher Zukunft ausgetauscht werden müssen. Dabei wollte ich für PCI 4.0 auf einen X570er Chipsatz umsteigen. Dabei ist meine Hoffnung, das dann auch mein RAM statt auf 2133MHz auf 3200MHz takten kann.

CPU
Da der neue Chipsatz meinen eigentlich noch ausreichenden Ryzen 7 1700X nicht mehr unterstützt, muss er einem aktuellen 3000er Modell weichen. Da mir der Aufpreis von 150-200 € vom Ryzen 5 auf den Ryzen 7 die Mehrleistung nicht rechtfertigt und mir 6 Kerne und 12 Threads doch ausreichen sollten, wird es der Ryzen 5 3600X (selbst beigesteuert).

CPU-Kühler
Ich hatte zwar keine Probleme mit dem aktuell verbauten Pure Rock, aber der Dark Rock Pro hat Silent Wings für weniger Krach und für den Fall das ich doch mal am Takt der CPU spielen möchte, bietet er da mehr Reserven.

RAM
Am Speicher ist keine Ãnderung nötig. Mein aktuelles RAM läuft allerdings in der aktuelle Konstellation nur auf 2133MHz. Nur bei 2x8GB statt der aktuellen 4x8GB nimmt das aktuelle Board die 3200MHz an. Ich hoffe das RAM mit dem neuem Board und Prozessor auch mit allen 4 Riegeln auf den Takt von 3200MHz anheben zu können.

Grafikkarte
Seit meinem Monitorwechsel von Full-HD auf 3840*1600 benötige ich mehr Grafikleistung. Zudem hat mein Monitor FreeSync und die aktuelle Graka ist eine Nvidia. Im Januar als ich meinen Monitor gekauft habe, hat die Graka ihn zwar zunächst noch als kompatibel erkannt, inzwischen hat aber wohl Nvidia irgendwas im Treiber geändert, er wird jetzt leider nicht mehr als kompatibel erkannt. Daher würde ich gerne auf eine 5700 XT wechseln.

SSDs:
Eigentlich komme ich mit meiner aktuellen Konstellation (1x M2 + 1x SATA) gut aus. Aber mit einer zusätzlichen M2 kann ich Betriebssystem und Spiele auf getrennten M2s betreiben, statt die Spiele von meiner "normalen" SSD zu starten. Wird vermutlich keinen großen Unterschied machen, aber schaden wird es auch nicht.

Meine aktuellen Spielesituation:
No Man's Sky: Läuft aktuell nur bei Einstellungen auf verbessert(mittel) mit halbwegs stabilen 75Hz (Maximale Wiederholfrequenz meines Monitors).
Star-Citizen: Steht demnächst an, da wird es da bei der hohen Auflösung wohl eher noch schlimmer als bei No Man's Sky.
Anno 2205: Selbst auf Mittel fällt die Framerate oft von 75 auf knapp unter 60. (Was bei dem Spiel zwar noch ganz ok ist, aber schade ist es schon und ich würde lieber auch hoch spielen. )
SimCity: Lauft auch nur bei ziemlich niedrigen Einstellungen mit über 60 Frames, siehe Anno.

Zielsetzungen bzgl. der Spieleperformance
Meine Spiele zumindest alle auf hohen Einstellungen auf über 60 Frames und in Richtung der 75 Frames zu bekommen, die mein Monitor maximal schafft. Da mein Monitor mit der neuen 5700XT dann beide FreeSync unterstützen, wäre aber auch ein Einbruch unter die 75 Frames dann verschmerzbar, solange wenigstens mindestens 50, besser 60 Frames erreicht werden.

Aktuelle Benchmarks bei
3DMark im Anhang (von der Demo)
Bei Userbenchmarks:
UserBenchmarks *Game 84%, Desk 95%, Work 90%*
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1700X - *72.8%*
GPU: Nvidia GTX 1070 - *85.9%*
SSD: Samsung 970 Evo Plus NVMe PCIe M.2 500GB - *246.3%*
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 1TB - *121%*
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200 C16 4x8GB - *72.9%*
MBD: Gigabyte GA-AB350-Gaming 3-CF


----------



## Citynomad (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

mein PC ist inzwischen ordentlich in die Jahre gekommen. Dank Custom Wasserkühlung und kräftig OC sind viele Spiele zwar noch mit 30-45fps bei mittleren Details möglich, je neuer sie werden, desto schlimmer wird es aber. Während die CPU noch gut mithalten kann, hänge ich jedoch immer häufiger stark im Grafiklimit bei Spielen wie Ghost Recon Wildlands oder Division 2. Auf der System-SSD ist leider nur immer Platz für 1 bis max. 2 Spiele und die Ladezeiten eines Spiels von  HDD sind gefühlt ewig.
Der Unterbau soll erst in etwa einem Jahr einem Ryzen weichen. Nicht, weil mir die CPU für den Alltag nicht mehr ausreichen würde, aber eine schnelle Grafikkarte würde etwa in Anno 1800 und weiteren modernen Spielen ständig auf die CPU warten.


Mein aktuelles System:

SSD:                 256GB Samsung 830EVO
Datengrab:  2x2TB Samsung 204UI + 1TB Samsung 103UJ
GPU:               GTX 960 4GB @1650MHz
PPU:               GTX 680 2GB @ 1150MHz
CPU:               i5 3570K @ 4,5GHz
MB:                 Gigabyte Z77X D3H
RAM:             4*4GB G.Skill Sniper DDR3 1866MHz (8-10-8-22)
NT:                  BeQuiet Pure Power 600W CM
Gehäuse:     Sharkoon Rebel 12 Value



Meine Wunschkonfiguration:

 SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xDuk3 (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Super Aktion,

da die GTX980 langsam an ihre Grenzen gerät wäre ein Upgrade durchaus wünschenswert.




Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55


Ausgewählte Komponenten:


Ausgewählt: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120)
Ausgewählt: Crucial BX500 960 GB
Ausgewählt: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange
Ausgewählt: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio


Meine derzeitigen Komponenten:

CPU AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
Motherboard MSI B350 PC Mate 
16 GB G Skill RipjawsV 
GeForce GTX 980  
Festplatte	CT500P1SSD8  (465 GB)


----------



## RGB-Fans (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

mein aktueller PC ist schon älter, sehr laut und leider auch langsam. Er hat folgende Komponenten:

•	CPU	Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4 Ghz 
•	Mainboard	Elitegroup g31t-m2 v1.0
•	RAM	4 GB
•	SSD	240 GB
•	Netzteil	Thermaltek 430W
•	GPU	Geforce GT 1030
•	Gehäuse	Siemens Fujitsu Gehäuse

Gerne würde ich den PC mit diesen Teilen aufrüsten:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aus diesen Teilen baue ich mir einen neuen PC zusammen.  Die CPU und die Grafikkarte kaufe ich selbst dazu. 
Daraus ergibt sich ein leistungsstarker und leiser PC auf dem ich Games spielen kann und Videos gut zu bearbeiten sind.

Vielen Dank für euer tolles Gewinnspiel!

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Lyrez (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe Community und liebes PCGH Team,

Vorweg viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer und vielen Dank an das PCGH Team für das tolle Gewinnspiel.
Bei der Wahl der Hardware habe ich mich sehr schwergetan, nach viel Recherche und Überlegungen ist folgende Zusammenstellung zu Stande gekommen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meine aktuelles System:

CPU: Intel Core i7 4790k
Mainboard: MSI Z97A Gaming 7
RAM: 4x 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 970 Gaming 4G 3,5GB ;(
SSD: Crucial MX200 250 GB
HDD: Western Digital Blue WD10EZEX 1TB
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 10 CM 600 Watt
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 800 mit Sichtfenster
Lüfter-Upgrade: (2x 140mm) + (1x 120mm) Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM
Monitor: BenQ GL2760H 27 Zoll Full HD 60Hz
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mein Wunsch:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was ich selber dazu holen würde:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
CPU Kühler: Be Quiet AM4 Upgrade Kit (für Dark Rock Pro 3)
Monitor: LG 27GL850-B WQHD 144Hz G-Sync
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bewerbung:

Da ich viel E-Sport titeln zocke, unteranderem CS Go, Apex Legends und Leauge of Legends und ich auf 144HZ WQHD umrüsten will, war die Wahl bei der Grafikkarte sehr einfach. Durch die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 bin ich bestens ausgerüstet, um anspruchsvolle Titeln gleichzeitig mit hohen Auflösung, FPS und sehr wichtig leise zu zocken.
Anhand meines aktuellen System erkennt man sehr schnell, dass ich sehr viel wert auf leise Rechner lege.
Die MSI Gaming X Trio Serie ist bekannt, durch die hohe Leistung und gleichzeitig leisen Betrieb. Um die Grafikkarte ins Schwitzen zu bringen hole ich mir eine LG 27GL850 dazu. 27 Zoll, WQHD, 144Hz, G-Sync, IPS und 1ms bringen selbst den sparsamsten Gamer zum sabbern. 

Bei der Wahl der anderen Komponenten war die Entscheidung schwieriger. Anfangs wollte ich meine CPU nicht aufrüsten, aber nach der Recherche unter anderem durch die PCGH CPU Bestenliste 2019 habe ich meine Meinung geändert. Die Ryzen 5 3600 ist Preis-/Leistungstechnisch die beste Wahl für Gamer. 6 echte Kerne mit 3.6 GHZ getaktet. Was will man mehr! Im PCGH Bestenliste ist die CPU ganze 56% in Anwendungen und Spiele schneller als meine alte Intel I7 4790K. Deshalb bin ich gespannt auf die Ergebnisse. Ihr fragt was für Ergebnisse? Selbstverständlich werde ich die beiden CPUs mit mehreren Games jeweils mit der GTX 970 und RTX 2080 vergleichen und dies natürlich im Bericht für euch Teilen.

Bei der Wahl des Mainboards fiel die Wahl etwas leichter. Da ich in Zukunft ins Dachboden einziehen werde, muss ich leider auf das WLAN zugreifen. Deshalb habe ich mich für die MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi entschieden. Zudem hat das Mainboard im Vergleich zum MSI B450 Tomahawk Max, zusätzlich Lightning Gen 4 für PCIe und M.2, wodurch das Mainboard zukunftsfähiger ist. Zwar unterstützt die MSI RTX 2080 Super keine PCIe 4.0, jedoch ist es trotzdem sinnvoll für die Zukunft gut ausgestattet zu sein. Denn Test´s zeigen auf, dass man mit PCIe 4.0 fähigen Grafikkarten und Mainboards in manchen Spielen bis zu 10% mehr Leistung hat, als eine PCIe 3.0 Schnittstelle.

Bei der letzten Komponente habe ich mich für die Ballistix Sport LT entschieden. Aus zwei Gründen: Zum einen fehlten mir Punkte für andere Ram-Sticks und zum anderen wäre die Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB ohnehin keine gute Wahl für mich. Weil der CPU-Kühler die RAM-Sticks überdecken würde und dadurch die Beleuchtung hinter dem CPU-Kühler sehr schlecht aussehen würde.

Alles in allem denke ich, dass ich eine gute Wahl getroffen habe. Denn im Bereich Kühlung bin ich bereits sehr gut ausgerüstet. Die Grafikkarte und die CPU gehen langsam an die Grenzen, dadurch dass ich zusätzlich auf 144hz WQHD umrüsten will, muss ich die beiden Komponenten früher oder später umrüsten. Den Einbau würde ich gerne selber durchführen, da ich einfach viel Spaß beim Zusammenbauen habe.


----------



## TomThomer (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus zusammen,

um mein, in die Jahre gekommenes Set, von der Steinzeit über die Eisenzeit und Neuzeit ins 21. Jahrhundert zu transferieren, lasse ich euch in mein Antiquariat blicken:

CPU: AMD Phenom II 965 + Scythe Mugen Kühler (2010)
GPU: Sapphire HD5870 1GB (2010)
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB (Aufrüstung 10/2013)
HDD: 1TB (2010) + 2TB WD-BLUE (2019)
MB: M4A79XTD EVO, kein USB3.0/1 (---), kein SATA3 (---) (2010)
RAM: 8 GB (2010)
Bildschirm:  Samsung U28E590D (2019) und Samsung SyncMaster P2450H (2011)
Gehäuse: Schwarz (Alter ca. 15 Jahre)
Netzteil: Antec TRUEPOWER 650 (2011)

Das System wurde Anno 2010 angeschafft und vollführt beständig und zuverlässig seinen Dienst, je nach Anwendung, zur akzeptablen Zufriedenheit.

Aktuelle Spiele sind mit dieser Hardware nur bedingt zu genießen und gerät bei Spielen wie City Skylines (ich weiß, ist auch schon älter) bereits an die Grenzen des erträglichen Spieleflusses.

Das Spielen älterer Spiele wie AOE1+2+Definitve, Left4Dead2, WC3TFT und Starcraft 2 ist aber ein Genuss.

Gerne würde ich an dieser Verlosung teilnehmen und mein Antiquariat, um meine bisherige Rechen-Mühle zu erleichtern.

Da bei diesem System nicht mehr viel zu retten ist, würde ich folgendes wählen, falls ich gewinnen sollte:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich würde ich für dieses neue Set einen bulligen AMD-Prozessor (wahrscheinlich den 3600er), einen Brocken3 CPU-Kühler sowie eine 1 TB SSD (wahrscheinlich Samsung 970 EVO) anschaffen.

Vielen Dank für diese Verlosung.

Ich drücke allen Teilnehmern die Daumen.

Viele Grüße
TomThomer

Anbei die Bilder meines derzeitigen Systems:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Für die Nostalgiker unter euch habe ich mein aller erstes PCG-Heft (für PCGH war ich damals noch etwas zu jung ) aus dem Schrank geholt. Das musste ich damals noch mit D-Mark bezahlen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanyarinHH (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuell verbaut: 
MainBoard: Z170 PRO GAMING
CPU: Intel I5-6600K @4,6GHz
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5 gedämmt
RAM: 2x 8GB G.Skill RipJaws VKB schwarz DDR4-3200
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Armor 8G OC Edition
Monitor: Dell Dell S2716DG schwarz
Festplatten: Samsung EVO 850 250GB, Intenso SSD 250GB, WD Blue SSD 500GB, Seagate HDD 2TB

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)

Da ich in dem Fall auch die CPU austauschen müsste, würde ich mich wohl für einen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X entscheiden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L_J (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

vor 13 Jahren habe ich folgendes, stabil funktionierendes und mit gut aufeinander abgestimmten Komponenten, System auf die Beine gestellt:

Gehäuse: Midi Tower NZXT Zero komplett mit sieben 120mm-Lüftern ausgestattet
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power BQT P6-PRO 430W
Mainboard: Asus P5B Deluxe
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 2,66GHz, 4 MB L2 Cache, 1066MHz FSB
CPU-Kühler: ein 14cm hoher Turm, leider weiß ich nicht mehr von welchem Hersteller
RAM: G.Skill 2x1GB F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ DDR2 800MHz
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon X1900 XT 256MB
HDD 1: Samsung Spinpoint SP2504C 250GB 7200rpm
HDD 2: Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ 500GB 7200rpm
Optische Laufwerke: LG DVD-RAM GSA-H10N und LG DVD-ROM GDR8164B
Monitor: EIZO FlexScan 2411W

Zwischendurch musste ich aus performance-technischen Gründen kleine Anpassungen vornehmen. Vor circa 5 Jahren habe ich einen 4-Kern-Prozessor Intel Xeon E5450 3GHz, 12 MB L2 Cache, 1333MHz FSB mit entsprechender BIOS-Modifikation eingebaut, den RAM auf 8 GB mit Corsair 4x2GB XMS2-6400 DDR2 800MHz erweitert, die beiden hinteren Gehäuselüfter gegen leisere Noiseblocker SX1 Rev.2.0 ausgetauscht. Vor fast 3 Jahren wurde noch die Grafikkarte gegen Asus ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1050 Ti 4GB ausgetauscht und es kam noch eine SSD der Marke Samsung 850 Pro 256 GB dazu.

Trotz dieser Anpassungen sind die verbauten Komponenten bis auf die SSD und vielleicht noch die Grafikkarte aus heutiger Sicht leider sehr veraltet und weit von der Perfektion entfernt. Deshalb würde ich gerne dank dieser Aufrüstaktion mir einen zeitgemäßen, leisen und auch zukunftssicheren PC zusammenstellen. 

Sieben von acht Kategorien sind also in meiner Auswahl vertreten: 

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM 140 mm (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Diese Auswahl wird von mir noch um den Ryzen 9 3900X ergänzt.
Mit der Grafikkarte möchte ich noch bis Q2/2020 (Danke an Raff für die aktualisierte GPU-Roadmap) durchhalten und die Markteinführung von Grafikkarten mit Navi 21 und Ampere abwarten. Zum selben Zeitpunkt ungefähr würde ich mich auch für einen neuen 27-Zoll-Monitor in WQHD-Qualität entscheiden.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mein Vorhaben eure Zustimmung findet und ihr dieses „Projekt“ als interessant und aussichtsreich beurteilt hättet. Ich würde auch alles selber zusammenbauen.

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer und euch vielen Dank für diese Aktion.

Gruß


----------



## Infernalracing (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuell:

Gehäuse: Midi Tower Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Super Flower 750W Golden Green PRO SF750P14XE
Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge WIFI
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8x 3.60GHz So.AM4 BOX
CPU-Kühler: AMD Wraith Prism
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB @ 3600 CL16
Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX 970 GAMING 4G 
SSD: Crucial CT240M500SSD1
HDD 1&2: Samsung HD204UI
HDD 3: Seagate ST4000DM000-1F2168
Monitor: LG Electronics Flatron M2732D-PZ

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Hallo, wie man sieht, bin ich endlich mal dabei aufzurüsten (Mein alter PII-1090t musste weichen). 
Die Wunschkomponenten würden perfekt passen, dann bliebe mir nur noch ein neuer Monitor, 
was als letztes auf meiner To-do-Aufrüstliste steht & TaDa ein Super Rechner.

MfG IR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## midgard00 (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin liebes PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mich für diese super Aktion bedanken und hiermit eine Bewerbung einreichen, mit einem etwas anderen PC-Projekt.
Mein Freundeskreis trifft sich regelmaßig zu LAN-Partys. Da das Auf- und Abbauen der Systeme jedes mal Zeit kostet und nicht jeder von uns ein aktuelles Gaming-System besitzt, wollen wir das Ganze etwas anders lösen.
Ich habe bereits damit begonnen, mein System Hard- und Softwareseitig so zu erweitert, dass mehrere Personen durch VMs am selben PC spielen können.


*Hardware*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht das System momentan aus. Dabei handelt es sich offensichtlich um ein Provisorium, was daran liegt, dass ich auf einige Teile aus dem 3D-Drucker warte, um GPUs und AGBs zu montieren.
Was sieht man hier?
Fangen wir beim Gehäuse an. Von was ehemals ein Phanteks Enthoo Primo war, ist nur noch etwa die Hälfte übrig. Nachdem die Plexi-Scheibe durch eine größere Glasscheibe ersetzt wurde, musste die Laufwerkshalterung im rechten Bereich zunächst einem Radiator weichen. Der 420er passt so perfekt zwischen die 480er in Deckel un Boden, dass man meinen könnte, das gehöre so. Das System sah dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier sind ein Ryzen 1700X mit 16GB RAM sowie eine 1080ti und eine RX480 verbaut. Dank der zwei Grafikkarten konnten so immerhin schon zwei Leute am selben Rechner zocken. Das System lief so einige Zeit, bis mich der Basteldrang überkam. Die WaKü wollte auch mal wieder gereinigt werden, also baute ich alles auseinander.

Ursprünglich war nur ich auf der Suche nach einem Montageplatz für einen Raspberry oder ähnliches. Als mir jedoch auffiel, dass in der rechten Hälfte des Gehäuses genug Platz für ein zweites ATX Mainboard ist, war eine neue Projektidee geboren: In das Gehäuse sollte ein zweites System eingebaut werden. An eine entfernbare Kabelabdeckung habe ich eine mit Abstandhaltern ausgestattete Plexiglasplatte befestigt und daran ein zweites Mainboard angebracht. Das zweite Netzteil passt darunter hinter den Radiator.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für die Montage der Grafikkarten soll ein Gestell aus dem 3D-Drucker herhalten, dass zwei Karten Vertikal und in der Höhe versetzt aufnimmt. Anders passt es wegen des rechten Motherboards nicht mehr. Zwischen dem Motherboard und der Glasscheibe sind etwas mehr als   fünf Slots Platz. Das reicht für zwei wassergekühlte GPUs, lässt  aber  nicht viel Spielraum. Das Gestell wird in den vorhandenen Slots des Gehäuses montiert und die Grafikkarten dann daran befestigt. Die Karten sind etwas höhenversetzt, um die Verschlauchung der Wasserkühlung zu vereinfachen. Durch die vertikale Montage wird der MSI-EK Wasserblock schön zur Geltung kommen. Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man, wo die beiden Karten grob landen werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der rechten Seite wird ein ähnliches Teil die Grafikkarte und einen AGB halten. Es wird oben am Radiator hängen und bis zu den ersten PCIe-Slots des Motherboards herunterreichen. Der AGB wird dabei auch den Kabelsalat am I/O-Panel etwas abdecken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommen wir zur Hardware der beiden Systeme. Links haben wir einen Ryzen 1700X in einem ASRock X370 Professional Gaming mit 16GB RAM @3466MHz. Das Netzteil ist ein Dark Power Pro 11 850W. Als Grafikkarten werden eine MSI 1080ti und eine zwischenzeitlich günstig gebraucht erworbene Powercolor HD7990 verbaut werden. Auf der rechten Seite sitzt ein i7 4790K (@4.7GHz + LM) in einem Asus Maximus VI Extreme mit 32GB RAM @2200MHz, ebenfalls günstig gebraucht erstanden. Dazu kommt ein Corsair RM 850i und eine RX 480, die sich nach BIOS-Flash (danke an hellm) für eine 580 hält.
Das Ganze muss natürlich Wassergekühlt werden. Zwei 480er in Deckel und Boden werden duch einen an der Außenseite des Gehäuses montierten 420er sowie einen MoRa unterstützt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um den langen Wasserkreislauf zu bewältigen, werden zwei Pumpen parallel betrieben. Im Gehäuse ist kein Platz mehr, desshalb stehen sie draußen. Schläuche und Kabel werden durch eine für ein Netzteil gedachte Öffnung im Gehäuse nach außen geführt. Display-, Netzwerk-, USB- und Stromkabel für das rechte System verlaufen unten vor dem Radiator bis vorne in Gehäuse, von dort dann nach hinten und oben.


*Software*
Während auf dem rechten System ganz normal Windows läuft, ist links Unraid installiert. Das ist ein Linux-Derivat, dass gleichzeitig als NAS und Host für mehrere Virtuelle Maschinen dient. Es ermöglicht auf sehr benutzerfreundliche Weise diesen VMs Hardware, wie beispielsweise eine GPU, explizit zuzuweisen. So können auf dem linken System dank drei GPUs auch drei Windows VMs mit jeweils eigener GPU laufen.
Außerdem stellt es insgesammt 2,5TB SSD Speicherplatz als Netzlaufwerk bereit, auf denen neben meinen Daten und Programmen auch die Spiele installiert sind. So müssen diese nicht auf jedem einzelnen System installiert sein. Das entsprechende Netzlaufwerk wird z.B. in Steam einfach als Bibliotheksordner eingetragen und sofort ist die ganze Sammlung installiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusammen sollen hier also in einem Gehäuse zwei Computer mit vier GPUs und vier Windows-Maschienen entstehen. Auf der nächsten LAN-Party müssen also drei Leute weniger ihren PC mitbringen, was viel Platz und Zeit spart. Für die Vervollständigung fehlen eigentlich nur noch die bereits erwähnten GPU-Halterungen, die noch zuende geplant und gedruckt werden müssen. Außerdem braucht das linke System mehr RAM, 16GB für drei mal Windows ist zu wenig.
An so ein Projekt setzt man sich aber nicht nur, um LAN-Partys etwas entspannter zu machen. Für mich ist das Basteln am PC eigentlich noch wichtiger als das Spielen. Ich liebe es, mit besonderer, seltener und High-End-Hardware herumzuspielen, wesshalb ich mir u.A. die HD7990 besorgt habe. Zum einen wird hier alles übertaktet, was ich in die Finger bekomme. Zum anderen will ich die Hardware auch richtig fordern und belasten, daher stellte sich mir z.B. die Frage, wie viele Gaming-Systeme sich in ein Phanteks Enthoo Primo quetschen lassen. Aktuelle Antwort: mindestens vier.


*Auswahl*
Nun zu meiner Auswahl und der Begründung der einzelnen Komponenten:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 55 (5 Punkte übrig)

RAM: 32GB für das System links waren so oder so geplant. Damit wären 8-10GB für jede der drei VMs möglich und noch genug frei für den Host. Kombinieren würde ich das noch mit einem Upgrade auf einen Ryzen 3950X oder dessen Nachfolger, um auch angemessen CPU-Leistung verteilen zu können. Die Ballistix Module mit "AES" hinten in der Modellnummer haben außerdem den Ruf, sich recht gut übertakten zu lassen. Auch darauf würde ich mich besonders in Kombination mit einem neuen Ryzen sehr freuen.

SSD: Aktuell verbaut sind 1x 512GB + 2x 1TB als Netzlaufwerke. Die zusätzliche SSD würde ich als Paritätslaufwerk verwenden, was Datensicherheit gewährleisten würde, falls eine der SSDs ausfällt. Ich habe vor zwei Monaten das unangenehme Erlebnis einer sterbenden SSD gehabt, deren Zustand sich binnen 30 Minuten von einigen Schreibfehlern auf vollständige Unlesbarkeit verschlechterte. Dieses mal hatte ich Glück, das keine wichtigen Daten darauf gespeichert waren, darauf möchte ich aber ungern wieder bauen.

Netzteil: Das 1000W Netzeil würde ich im linken System verwenden. Eine 1080ti, eine HD7990 und ein 1700X zusammen schafft das momentan verbaute 850W Modell zwar noch, bei einem Upgrade auf einen 16-Kerner könnte es aber schon langsam eng werden. Ich würde auch gerne etwas Spielraum zum übertakten haben und da wären mir die 150W extra ganz lieb. Außerdem bin ich von dieser Netzteilserie sehr angetan. Das aktuell verbaute Modell leistet mir bereits seit einigen Jahren sehr gute Dienste. Es würde in das rechte System wandern und das Netzteil dort ersetzen.

Grafikkarte: Eigentlich war keine weitere GPU geplant und eine RTX Karte würde ich mir auch nicht kaufen. Neugierig was Turing so bietet bin ich aber schon. Das Ventus OC Modell ist außerdem kurz genug, um in das rechte System zu passen. Ich könnte entweder die RX 480 ersetzen, oder auch hier zwei VMs aufsetzen. Da ich noch einen Universal-GPU-Block übrig habe, kann die 2070 auch in den Wasserkreislauf eingebunden werden. Damit ist auch der schwächere Kühler dieses Modells kein Problem.

Die ausgewählten Komponenten sind mit Ausnahme der 2070 alles Komponenten, die ich mir auf absehbare Zeit besorgen möchte. Da kommt diese Aktion natürlich grade recht und die Grafikkarte als Bonus wäre noch das Sahnehäubchen.  Ich würde mich sehr freuen ausgewählt zu werden und hoffe, dass diese Bewerbung überzeugen konnte. Falls nicht tut es mir Leid, dass hier so viel Text gelesen werden musste .


----------



## AmateurExperte (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

vielen Dank für das coole Gewinnspiel! 

Gestartet ist meine Gaming-Reise zum Gipfel der FPS-Mountains mit einem Medion-PC der einen i5-2300 samt 4GB DDR3 und MSI GTS450 sowie einer 500GB HDD enthielt.

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus:

CPU: Ryzen 5 3600X
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3600MHz
MB: ASRock X570M Pro 4
GK: Powercolor RX 570 Red Devil
SSD: Samsung 860 Evo 500GB
HDD: Western Digital Blue WD10TPVT 1TB
PSU: Enermax Revolution D.F. 650W 
CPU-Kühler: Fractal Design Celsius S24
Gehäuse-Lüfter: 2x BeQuiet SilentWings 3 PWM 120mm

Alle Komponenten finden Platz in einem CoolerMaster Masterbox Q300L. 
Insgeamt fehlt es meinem System an Speicherplatz und Grafikleistung.  Und da mit mehr steigender Grafikleistung auch ein steigender Leistungsbedarf einher geht, würde ich mich über ein stärkeres und effizenteres Netzteil samt Komponentenhöhle freuen. Da nicht nur das Gehäuse flüsterleise sein soll, sondern auch die Lüfter, muss natürlich auch hier ein Upgrade her.

Daher würde ich mich über folgende Hardware freuen und liebendgerne ein Review dazu verfassen.:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

P.S. Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!


----------



## ElGantho (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

[size=+2]*Pimp my PC 2019*[/size]

Nun ist schon wieder ein Jahr seit der letzten "Pimp my PC" Aktion vergangen. Diesmal hat sich nicht viel an meinem PC getan. Eigentlich hat sich nur etwas verschlechtert. Im Juli hat sich meine gerade gut ein dreiviertel Jahr alte ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1070 Mini verabschiedet. Es ging los mit Bildfehlern. Kurze Zeit später hatte ich dann sofort einen schwarzen Bildschirm, sobal der Treiber geladen war. Ich konnte nur im abgesicherten Modus bis zum Desktop gelangen. Also habe ich die Karte zu Mindfactory zur Reparatur geschickt. Zur selben Zeit wurde die AMD RX 5700 Generation veröffentlicht. Ich dachte mir, da diese etwas schneller ist und die Preise nach einiger Zeit etwas fallen werden, dass ich auf diese Umsteigen kann. Ich habe mir also den Zeitwert erstatten lassen und nutze nun übergangsweise eine MSI GTX 970 Gaming von meinem Schwager. 

Das ist natürlich schon ein kleiner Rückschritt und die Preise der RX 5700 sind leider noch nicht sonderlich weit gesunken. Hier kommt eure Aktion natürlich gerade zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. Zumal meine CPU auch in vielen neueren Spielen am Limit läuft. In Assassins Creed Odyssey kam ich zum Beispiel nur selten an die 60 FPS, selbst mit der GTX 1070. Auch wenn ich die CPU lastigen Einstellungen senkte, hatte ich in belebten bereichen nie zufriedenstellende FPS. Und das vor kurzem erschienen Greedfall würde ich auch gerne in möglichst guter Qualität genießen, habe aber gelesen, dass es dann auch einiges an CPU Leistung benötigt. Meine CPU werkelt auch schon seit nunmehr 6 Jahren in meinem PC und hat bisher immer gute Dienste geleistet. Sollte ich diesmal zu den glücklichen Gewinnern gehören, wird sie natürlich nicht ausgemustert. Ich baue dann irgendwann einen Office PC für meine Frau oder meine Tochter, in dem der i5 dann mit der iGPU mehr als ausreichend ist.

[size=+1]*Meine aktuelle Hardware*[/size]

*CPU:* Intel Core i5 4570
*Kühler:* Cooler Master Hyper T4
*Mainboard:* GIGABYTE P85-D3
*RAM:* 4 x 4GB Corsair Vengeance schwarz DDR3-1600 (2 * normal und 2 * LP)
*Grafikkarte:* MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G
*Netzteil:* 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 10
*SSD:* 500GB Crucial MX500
*Festplatte:* 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003
*Laufwerk:* LG DVD Brenner
*Gehäuse:* Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
*Lüfter:* Nanoxia Gehäuselüfter
*Bildschirm:* Asus VS248H
*Tastatur:* HyperX Alloy Core RGB
*Maus:* Logitech MX 518 (sie hat wieder ein Jahr durchgehalten )
*Headset:* Kingston HyperX Cloud
*Controller:* XBox 360 Controller und seit neuestem auch PS Dual Shock 4(um zu zweit mit nem Kumpel an seiner PS4 zu zocken)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[size=+1]*Meine Wunschkombination*[/size]

*RAM:* Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
*SSD:* Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set:* 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard:* MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
*AMD-Grafikkarte:* MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich lege einen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, gekauft von der Gutschrift meiner alten GTX 1070, dazu um das System zu vervollständigen.

[size=+1]*Begründung*[/size]

*MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)*
Fangen wir mit der GPU an. Ich verwende momentan eine geliehene GTX 970 und hatte vor mir demnächst eine AMD RX 5700 zu kaufen, um meine defekte GTX 1070 zu ersetzen. Die gewählte RX 5700 XT ist natürlich noch etwas besser als die normale RX 5700 und ich habe dann bestimmt auch genug Leistung, um kommende Spiele in guter Grafikqualität zu genießen.

*Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)*
Die 2TB SSD ersetzt meine vorhandene 1TB HDD. Somit habe ich keine mechanische Festplatte mehr in meinem PC und zusätzlich noch mehr Speicherplatz. Die vorhandene HDD wandert in ein externes Gehäuse, in welchem aktuell noch eine 256GB HDD werkelt.

*3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)*
Die 3 Shadow Wings 2 Lüfter in der 120er Variante ersetzen die Gehäuselüfter meines Nanoxia Deep Silence 3. Sie sind bestimmt leiser als die Nanoxia Lüfter, die auf höheren doch etwas laut sind.

*MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)*
Mein nächstes CPU Update sollte eine AMD CPU sein, somit habe ich mich auch hier für ein AMD Mainboard entschieden. Da ich die CPU, wie auch meine Aktuelle, über eine lange Zeit verwende, habe ich mich hier für den neuesten Chipsatz in Form des X570 entschieden. Dadurch bin ich mit PCIe 4 auch für künftige GPU Upgrades gewappnet.

*Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)*
Passend zum neuen Mainboard brauche ich natürlich DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher. 16GB reichen mir erstmal aus und dieser lässt sich in zukunft relativ einfach nachrüsten. Vielleicht schaffe ich es auch, diesen etwas zu Übertakten.

*be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)*
Eine super Kühlung für die neue CPU und sieht mit dem Schwarz auch noch gut aus.


Warum habe ich nun kein neues Gehäuse oder ein neues Netzteil gewählt? 
Ich habe mit der gewählten SSD und den Lüftern die größten Mankos meines Nanoxia Deep Silence behoben. Diese sind die etwas zu lauten Lüfter und die an die Umgebung übertragenen Geräusche der HDD. Mein Netzteil ist nun etwas über ein Jahr alt und hat mit seinen 500 Watt und der enthaltenen Technik genügend Leistung um die aktuelle und gewählte Hardware mit Strom zu versorgen.

Natürlich baue ich die Komponenten selber ein, wo bleibt sonst der Spass. Vorher und hinterher mache ich Benchmarks zum Vergleich. Die Ergebnisse plus Bilder des Umbaus fließen in den anschließenden Bericht.
Ich wünsche mir und auch allen Anderen viel Glück.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
ElGantho


----------



## Ronald_Schalupke (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin liebe Hardwareisten,

Nach mehrjähriger Spielabstinenz musste ich leider feststellen, dass meine Hardware nahezu prehistorisch zu seien scheint.
Ein Spielen aktueller Titel ist mit dieser, teilweise 8 Jahre alten, Konfiguration so gut wie undenkbar. 
PUBG bekomme ich mit meinem momentanem System zwar zum Laufen, 
allerdings könnte ich bei der notgedrungen, gedrosselten Grafik auch gleich Minecraft zocken. 
Die Bearbeitung meiner privaten Actionvideos könnte ich mir auch etwas flüssiger und zeitsparender vorstellen.

Könnte es eventuell an meinem in Tage gekommenen System liegen???

Hier meine momentane Hardware:


Das Herzstück ist ein 
AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T,
auf einem 
Gigabyte-Board GA-890GPA-UD3H sitzt und von einem
Scythe Muggen gekühlt wird. 
Der Monitor wird von einer 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti gespeist.
Als HDD ist eine WD Blue 1TB WD10EZEX Western Digital Blue verbaut.
2 Stück G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Ripjaws bilden den Arbeitsspeicher
und der Klang für die Surroundanlage entsteht in der Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio.
Als Netzteil dient das CoolerMaster Silent Pro 700W.
All diese Dinge finde Platz im Aerocool Syclone-Midi-Gehäuse.

Bei meinen dringend geworden Recherchen bin ich immer wieder auf Beiträge der PCGH gestoßen, 
die mir sehr geholfen haben einen Überblick über die momentane Situation am Hardwaremarkt zu gewinnen.
Umsomehr habe ich mich gefreut von der Aktion Pimp my PC zu erfahren.

Somit habe auch ich mir eine Wunschkonfiguration bestehend aus folgenden Teilen erstellt,
und würde Diese mit einem Ryzen 3600X boxed,
einer M2 Samsung 970 EVO Plus 250 GB für das Betriebssystem,
und für die Optik natürlich mit gesleeveden Kabeln ergänzen.


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich mit dieser Konfiguration definitiv konkurenzfähiger in aktuelle Spieleschlachten ziehen könnte als bislang, 
bestimmt sogar mit einer Grafikeinstellungen jenseits der niedrigsten Detailstufe. 
Das Videoschneiden und Konvertieren dürfte, so glaube ich, auch schneller laufen.

Daher würde ich mich riesig freuen bald von euch zu hören und für euch einen PC zusammen basteln zu dürfen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen! 
Ronald


----------



## MCMATZE (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bewerbung PC- Aufrüstung 

1.	Einleitung
2.	Hardware meines Aktuellen Rechners 
3.	Meine Wunschhardware von „Pimp my PC 2019“
4.	Gründe für die Wunschhardware
5.	Ergänzte Hardware 
6.	Bilder
7.	Schluss

1.	Einleitung
Hallo sehr geehrtes PCGH Team, weitere Mitstreiter und Community,
Ich möchte dieses Jahr bei dem „Pimp my PC 2019“ teilnehmen. Seit geraumer Zeit mache ich mir Gedanken wie ich meinen PC mit welchen Komponenten für meine Bedürfnisse aufrüsten könnte. Durch Zufall stoß ich auf eure Seite und sah für mich die Chance dies endlich zu vollziehen.

2.	Hardware meines Aktuellen Rechners 

Kommen wir zu meiner Aktuellen Hardware meines Rechners, die besteht zurzeit ausfolgenden Komponenten: Der Prozessor ist ein Intel Celeron J1900 mit 4 Kernen und 1,9Ghz, hierfür ist ein Passivkühler vorhanden.  Mein Mainboard ist das ASRock Q1900M. Die Elixir 8GB 1600 Megahertz DDR 3 ist als Arbeitsspeicher verbaut. Ein 250 WATT starkes Netzteil ist an meinen Computer vorhanden, die Festplatte ist 1TB groß. Ich rüstete später einen Lüfter für das Gehäuse, welches von CSL ist, nach. Zu guter Letzt kommen wir zu meiner Grafikkarte, diese ist von Gigabyte mit der Version GTX 1050TI.

3.	Meine Wunschhardware von „Pimp my PC 2019“

- RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
- Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
-Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
-Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
-Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

4.	Gründe für die Wunschhardware

Beim Mainboard wählte ich das Z390 und dazu kaufe ich mir ein Intel Core i5 9600K, damit kann ich ohne Probleme das Mainboard erfolgreich Übertackten. Beim RAM würde ich alle 4 Slots belegen wodurch mir volle 32 GB zu Verfügung stehen, denn die 8GB waren eindeutig zu wenig. Den Prozessorkühler, den ich mir selbst dazu kaufen würde, ist die Deepcool Gammaxx L360 diese sieht nicht nur optisch gut aus, sondern ihre Leistung bei der Kühlung ist gut. Hierfür würde ich mir eine M.2 SSD von Samsung mit 500GB holen, auf dieser würde ich Windows 10 machen dies ermöglicht dem PC eine schnelle hochfahrt. Des Weiteren möchte ich eine 1 TB große Festplatte für meine Daten und Spiele holen. Mein jetziges Netzteil ist zu schwach und sehr laut weshalb ich mir das 850 Watt starke Netzteil ausgewählt habe da diese von Be Quiet die besten Werte haben. Die Nvidia- Grafikkarte: Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC ist auf den neuesten Stand und beinhaltet doppelt soviel Speicher und leistet auch das doppelte wie meine jetzige. Zu guter Letzt kommt das Gehäuse von Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange was die Äußerlichen Ambiente den nötigen Feinschliff verleiht. All dies werde ich allein Aufbauen, worauf ich mich schon sehr freuen würde. 

5.	Ergänzung zur Hardware

Prozessor: Intel Core i5 9600K  
Prozessorkühler: Deepcool Gammaxx L360 
HDD: Seagate FireCuda 1TB
M.2 SSD: Samsung 970 Evo Plus 500GB


6.	Bilder




 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









7.	Schluss

Dies ist meine Bewerbung für „Pimp my PC 2019“. Ich hoffe das ich ihre Aufmerksamkeit erwecken konnte und über eine positive Rückmeldung würde ich mich freuen. Vielleicht habe ich ja das Glück einer von den sechs glücklichen Gewinnern zu sein. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## fizz (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bin nicht sportlich, also ist das hier mein Olympia: 
Dabei sein ist alles! 

Habe mir ein Be Quiet Pure Base 500 in weiß bestellt (kommt morgen an  ), hier kommt dann hoffentlich folgendes rein:

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Aktuell vorhanden:



KFA2 GTX 1080
AMD Ryzen 2700X
Seasonic Focus Plus Gold, 650 Watt
G.Skill Aegis, 2 x 16 GB
Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming
Samsung 970 EVO, 1 TB
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3

Der was übrig bleibt wird verwertet um der besseren Hälfte neuere Technik zukommen zu lassen.
Vielleicht bekommt sie auch noch die SSD dazu, denn sie braucht weniger Platz als ich. 

Als Aufrüstoption für den Prozessor habe ich mir den AMD Ryzen 3700X ausgesucht, somit kann mein 2700X wahrscheinlich auch der besseren Hälfte übereignet werden. 

Dafür muss ich aber leider noch ein Weilchen sparen.
Da kommen mir doch gewonnene Teile gerade recht. 

Viel Glück und / oder Erfolg für alle Teilnehmer und Glückwunsch an die Gewinner*innen!

P.S.: 
Danke @Be Quiet! für dieses tolle, kleinere Gehäuse ohne LED-Kram!


----------



## leonotis (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,

danke für diese tolle Aktion.
Wie jedes Jahr stellt sich nun die Frage, was mache ich aus meinem derzeitigen System (Baujahr 2014 mit Tausch der Grafikkarte vor 2 Jahren).

Mein derzeitiger PC

	* CPU: Intel i5-4570 
	* Mainboard: Asrock H87 Pro4
	* RAM: 8 GB GSkill F3 12800CL9D 
	* Kühler: Intel Boxed
	* Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630W
	* Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 960
	* HDD: WD Black 1TB + WD Re 1TB
	* Monitor: iiyama, ProLite E2473HDS
	* OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64

Was mich wohl am meisten nervt, ist die Tatsache, dass ich vom Einschalten, bis zum vollständigen Laden der ersten Website auf meinem Browser ca. 3 Minuten 15 Sekunden Wartezeit vor mir haben, und das mehrmals täglich. 
Was für eine Verschwendung von Lebenszeit. Gut, man kann die Wartezeit auch für das Zubereiten von Heißgetränken nutzen, aber das ist nicht immer sinnvoll und schon gar nicht jedes mal wenn ich den PC hochfahre.
Das muss beim Upgrade geändert werden. 
Am besten durch den Einbau einer neuen und um einiges schnelleren Festplatte, hier in Form der Crucial MX500 2TB, und durch eine schnellen CPU, in Form eines Mehrkerners Ryzen 2700 mit neuer Kühlung (Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2), welcher auf einer schönen neuen Hauptplatine steckt, der MSI MEG X570 Ace, diese muss natürlich maximal mit RAM bestückt werden, sonnst haben die Rechenwerke kein Futter und ihnen wird langweilig.
Im Sommer kann es in meinem alten Gehäuse (Sharkoon) dann schon mal zu erhöhter Geräuschentwicklung kommen, dies würde durch den Tausch in ein Be Quiet Silent Base 801 sicherlich nicht mehr stattfinden. Was mir hier auch gut gefällt, sind die Anschlüsse auf der Kopfplatte, da muss ich mich bei meinem alten Gehäuse immer umständlich bücken und die Kabel geraten in Gefahr durch das Stuhlbein zerquetscht zu werden.
Da das Aufrüst-Budget beschränkt ist, müssen Abwägungen gemacht werden, so ist mir eine neue Grafikkarte wichtig, diese muss nicht maximal mit Rechenkraft ausgestattet sein, jedoch sollte der Grafikspeicher größer sein als bei meiner GTX 960. Da passt die RX 580 mit den 8GB sehr gut, welche den doppelten Speicher hat als meine jetzige und mir somit noch eine ganze Weile Spass bereiten sollte. 

So ergibt sich mein Pimp:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (9 Punkte)
AMD-CPU: Ryzen 2700 (Eigenleistung)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Liebe Grüße vom Bodensee


----------



## phsomo (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo ans Team und vielen Dank für das Gewinnspiel. 
Ich bin gerade komplett im Neuaufbau. 

Meine Frau benötigte einen Videoschnittplatz für einen eigenen Dokumentarfilm, und ich hatte Ihr da was 'solides' zusammengestellt. 
Dachte ich zumindest. Als die Kamerafrau Material 4K  lieferte, wurde es etwas arg zäh und ich musste nachsteuern. So hab ich meinen relativ frischen ryzen 7 2700x hergegeben, und jetzt ist der Trailer auch fertig. Die Produktionsfirma noch nicht gefunden, der nächste Dreh steht aber an. Kurz: den krieg ich nicht wieder.

den alten ryzen 5 1600x wollte ich nicht mehr zurück, und die alte Nvidia GTX 1070 Gainward Phoenix GS hab ich bei Ebay verkauft. 
Und mich lockte ein schlankeres Format. Hier steht schon ein Thermaltake Core V1 white und harrt der Erstbefüllung.  
Da hätte die Gainward Phoenix ohnehin nicht reingepasst!

aber bis dahin tröste ich mich mit unserem HTPC, der hatte kürzlich ein Upgrade von Pentium G4400 auf ryzen 3200G bekommen. 
Das Board hab ich aus meiner Workstation beigesteuert.

Und, schau an, der kann wow-classic 2,5K resolution in ansehnlicher Qualität mit 60 FPS liefern. Derzeit habe ich aber noch keine Zahlen aus Raids. 
Und somit Spiele ich gerade auf folgendem System: 

Self-Modded-Case: PVE-Kanister + Inlay aus halbiertem Sharkoon-Rahmen
CPU: ryzen 3 3200G
RAM: 16GB - Vengance 3000
Board: Asrock Fatality F1 Gaming mini-ITX
HDD: Toshiba - 3GB (magnetisch)
PSU: Silverstone SFF-450W
Belüftung ausschließlich Stock CPU-Fan + normaler Konvektion

Die SSD mit meinem Entwickler Linux hab ich in ein altes 13' EliteBook 820 gesteckt. Mit mobile Core i7 U Klasse also 2 Kerne. 
Die 1280 Auflösung ist schon eine Zumutung, in jeder IDE. Eine Freude, daß ich das nicht auf der Arbeit nutzen muss.  

Von Euch würde ich mir dieses Paket wünschen:
_________________________________________________________________________
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig) 
__________________________________________________________________________

Die Karte ist der Hammer, da sie Dual-Slot ist, und ansonsten sehr leistungsfähig für triple-A's auf 2.5K zu sein scheint.
Passt also richtig  gut zum geplanten SetUp. 

Ich habe auf meiner Einkaufsliste noch das Mini-ITX-Board B450, das kommt auch wieder von Asrock.
Und natürlich wieder eine AMD CPU - wahrscheinlich ein Ryzen 7 3700x. 

Ich hoffe Ihr habt Spaß an den Fotos meines aktuellen Gaming-Cubes!
Das Notebook auf dem Schreibtisch vorne rechts ist von meinem Arbeitgeber (homeoffice heute), ansonsten sorry, die Bildrotation vom Handy wurde nicht übernommen.

________________________________
Nachtrag:
Cooler ist vorhanden, es wird entweder der kleine beQuit Tower oder der Mugen Skyth 4.
Liegen beide hier rum, mal schauen wer seinen Job besser macht.

Nachtrag 2:
der Ryzen 3700x ist angekommen und ich bin schon richtig gespannt. 
Jetzt fehlt noch das Board


----------



## FrankT (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
ich möchte mich wieder bei der Pymp my PC Aktion beteiligen.

Mein System sieht im Moment wie folgt aus:

Gehäuse -      Thermaltake Soprano
MB -              Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P
CPU -             AMD FX-6300 CPU
CPU-Kühler - EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
RAM -            16GB DDR3 Ballitik Sport RAM
HDD -            4x Seagate 1TB
SSD -              1x Crucial 512GB
GPU -             Palit GeForce GTX 750 Ti KalmX
Netzteil -        FSP Aurum CM Gold 550W
Sonstiges -     Kartenleser 4-fach, 1x Chieftec Mobile Rack Dual 2,5" SATA, 1x DVDRW

Meine Auswahl wäre folgende:

SSD:                        Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler:           Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse:                 Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard:    MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte:   MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Falls ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner wäre würde ich mir zusätzlich einen Ryzen 5 3600 und 1x ein G.Skill Flarex 16GB 3200 Kit zulegen.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich in diesem Jahr zu Glücklichen gehöre.

Gruß FrankT


----------



## Aquastick (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend pcgameshardware-Team, 

ich habe von einem Freund erfahren, dass Ihr dieses Gewinnspiel veranstaltet und will unbedingt teilnehmen 
Ich habe mir meinen aktuellen Pc vor ca. 2 Jahren geholt, ohne mich großartig beraten zu haben und es hat sich schnell herausgestellt, dass nicht alle Teile mit einander gut kompatibel sind und dass ich deswegen viel Geld schlecht investiert habe.
Ich nutze meinen Pc häufig um zu zocken, doch kann leider Spiele wie World of Tanks oder Ghost Recon Wildlands nicht auf der höchsten Grafikstufe spielen.
Ich studiere im Moment Maschinenbau im siebten Semester und nutze regelmäßig das CAD Programm NX10. Leider laggt es zwischendurch, weswegen ein Update eine echt tolle Sache wäre.
Sollte ich gewinnen, habe ich mir vorgenommen, einen passenden, leistungsstarken Prozessor (z.B Ryzen 5 3600) zu holen damit ich zukünftig keine Probleme mit der Leistung meiner CPU habe.

Hier ist die Liste meiner aktuell verbauten PC-Komponenten:

CPU: AMD FX-6300
Motherboard: MSI 970A GAMING PRO CARBON (MS-7992)
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB (GP106-400) 
Memory: 1 x 8Gb Crucial DDR3 1600 (CT102464BD160B.M16)
SSD: Sata 120Gb
HDD: TOSHIBA DT01ACA100 1000Gb
ODD: ASUS DRW-24D5MT
PSU: Corsair VS 450
Gehäuse: AeroCool V3X Advance Devil Red
Lüfter: Aero Cool 120mm

Ich habe für euch vier Fotos von meinem PC gemacht.


Über folgende Komponenten würde ich mich sehr freuen:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)




Ich bedanke mich bei dem Gewinnspiel dabei sein zu dürfen und wünsche allen viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## Brando_EU (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team
ein tolles Gewinnspiel daher versuche ich auch mal mein Glück.

Ich habe mir vor ungefähr 4 Jahren von Ebay Kleinanzeigen mein ersten PC gekauft. Damals kannte ich mich auch nicht aus in Sachen PC Hardware. Heutzutage dank eurer Videos ist das anders. Da mein PC aus der Kategorie uralt ist mit einem DDR2 Mainboard noch wird es mal Zeit aufzurüsten. Mit meinem PC ist zocken zwar möglich aber aktuelle Spiele oder etwas ältere Spiele ist schwer bis unmöglich. Als beispiel in Fortnite habe ich auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen max 70 FPS  und oftmals FPS Einbrüche was spielen mit Freunden leicht erschwert. Zusätzlich zu eurem Aufrüstkit würde ich einen AMD Ryzen 5 3600 einbauen mit dem ich erstmal eine gewisse Zeit gut dabei bin. Daher würde ich mich über folgende Komponenten sehr freuen:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Was mein PC angeht kann ich nicht viel sagen was alles genau eingebaut ist. CPU-Z sagt mir auch nicht wie jeder einzelne RAM Riegel heißt. Lüfter und Gehäuse weis ich ebenfalls nicht.

CPU: Intel Xeon E5440
Mainbaord: Gigabyte P35-DS3R
RAM: 8 GB DDR2 400mhz
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA Geforce GTX 660
HDD: Samsung 500 GB
Netzteil: 400Watt LC Power

Zum Abschluss ein Bild meines Uralt Rechners von innen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M0M002 (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

Auch ich möchte mich für die diesjährige Pimp-my-Pc Aktion bewerben.

Aktuell verbaut:
MainBoard: MSI Z170 PRO 
CPU: Intel I7-6700K @4,0GHz
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken
Gehäuse: Raidmax Viper GX
RAM: 2x 8GB GeiL DDR4 2133 Mhz
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 2070 Gaming X
Monitor: Acer Predator XB271HU

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 - (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 von 55 Punkten

CPU, RAM und Ggf. Gehäuse würde ich selber noch aufrüsten.
Ich habe festgestellt das ich mit meinem Setup die gewünschten 144 FPS nicht erreiche und mich dazu entschieden aufzurüsten. Mit eurer Hilfe würde mir es sehr entgegenkommen, weil ich ein paar sehr gute Komponenten dann schon hätte.

Viel Glück an alle die Mitmachen, ich drücke uns allen die Daumen.


----------



## EricTimm (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich bin etwas spät aber möchte mich nun auch für die diesjährige Pimp my PC Aktion bewerben.

Aktuell besteht mein PC aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: Intel I7-6700k
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho
Mainboard: AsRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4
RAM: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Spor LT 2400MHz CL16
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 390 Nitro+
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5
HDD: 1TB Seagate Barracuda
SSD: 250 GB Crucial MX200
Netzteil: 500W bequiet!

Meine Wunschkomponenten:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

 Zur Erklärung: 
Ich habe den RAM gewählt, da mein aktueller doch vergleichsweise langsam ist und mit 32GB großem, schnellen RAM sollte ich für die Zukunft gewappnet sein. Die M.2 SSD wird als neues Zuhause für Windows und einige Spiele dienen. Die Extra-Leistung des Netzteils bietet mir die Möglichkeit die Komponenten bei Bedarf auch übertakten zu können, gleiches gilt für den stärkeren Kühler. Da meine R9 390 selbst in CPU-lastigen Spielen inzwischen ein Flaschenhals ist, wird mit 2070 Super ordentlich extra Leistung für heutige Titel nachgerüstet. Das Gehäuse lässt mich dann die neuen Komponenten zur Schau stellen und mit den zusätzlichen Lüftern bleibt die warme Luft nicht länger im Gehäuse als nötig.

Im Anhang noch ein Bild des aktuellen Setups.

Viel Glück auch an die restlichen Teilnehmer,

Eric



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kofedajes (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

*hier meine Auswahl:*
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)


Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Mein aktueller Rechner:*
MainBoard: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho PCGH-Edition
Massenspeicher: 1x Samsung SSD 860 EVO 500GB
                1x Crucial BX300 480GB
                3x Western Digital WD Blue 2TB
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 450D
RAM: 2x 4GB G.Skill DDR3 1600 Mhz
     2x 4GB Crucial DDR3 1866 Mhz @ 1600Mhz
Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil
Monitor: Iiyama G-Master GB2888UHSU

Hinzukommen würde noch ein  Ryzen 7 3800X. Die Grafikkarte musste ich leider bereits vor ein paar Wochen austauschen, da meine alte Sapphire R9 290 den Geist aufgegeben hat.

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer und danke für das klasse Gewinnspiel!

Gruß Kofedajes



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitchpuken (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH und Aktionspartner!

Ich habe keinen besonderen Grund an "Pimp my PC 2019" teilzunehmen. Mein aktueller Rechner reicht im Grunde eigentlich noch aus. Als großer Verfechter eines guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis (oder auch mal gebraucht) würde ich persönlich bis auf den Arbeitsspeicher wohl keine der ausgewählten Komponenten (oder preislich Vergleichbares) kaufen. Hier wird mir die Möglichkeit eröffnet top Hardware zu nutzen. Gleichzeitig kann ich fast jede Komponente tauschen und innerhalb der Familie weitergeben. Ich kenne da bereits jemanden der sich über Ablöse seines Phenom X4 sehr freuen würde.

Hier meine Auflistung der momentan verbauten Komponenten:


RAM: 24GB DDR3 1600mhz
SSD: Samsung 840 250GB. 
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W 
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho
Lüfter: Front 2x Noiseblocker Black Silent, Boden Enermax TB Silence, Heck Enermax TB Silence und dazu eine Lüftersteuerung von Scythe
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3. Das Gehäuse war mir noch nie wirklich wichtig. Gebraucht gekauft. Seite offen, ein USB-Port defekt, den mittleren Schacht aufgebohrt, damit zumindest ein Frontlüfter freier durchblasen kann
Prozessor: Intel Xeon 1230v3 Ein i7 zum Preis eines i5. Mehr P/L geht nicht. Bei online games trotz UHD-Auflösung manchmal die Bremse für konstante 60fps.
Mainboard: Asrock H87 Pro4
Grafikkarte: derzeit 1080ti (natürlich auch wieder gebraucht, zum Glück habe ich in den letzten Jahren ein bischen Strom angespart)
HDD: WD 3TB. Ist eigentlich nur mehr im Rechner, weil die 250GB SSD zu klein ist.



Diese Komponenten habe ich mir aus folgenden Gründen (mit Hintergedanken für die Zukunft) ausgesucht.


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)



RAM: Eigentlich reichen 16GB, aber von 24GB runter auf 16GB ist irgendwie seltsam

SSD: Perfektes Timing! Dann könnte ich komplett auf die HDD verzichten. Endlich keine verbuggten stundenlangen und klackenden Steamupdates auf der HDD. Und dem super leisen idle mode hilft das auch.

Netzteil: Die 850W werden zwar nicht benötigt, aber die Effezienz ist nochmal besser als beim Dark Power, besonders bei 40% Last und geringer Last. Ich bin vor 3 oder 4 Jahren wegen Multimonitoring von der stromfressenden AMD 7970 und einem Enermax auf das be quiet und einer 970 (gebraucht) gewechselt. Nach knapp 2 Jahren hatte ich die Kosten für das Sidegrade dank der Effizienz vom Netzteil und dem deutlich geringeren Verbrauch der 970 wieder reingeholt.

CPU-Kühler: Ein kühler Ryzen schadet nicht (Stichwort Boosttakt)

Lüfter-Set: Passend zum ausgewählten Gehäuse.

Gehäuse: Anders werde ich wohl nie zu einem so gutem Gehäuse kommen, weil ich das Geld sonst in fps investieren würde. Auch durfte ich feststellen, dass ein offenes Gehäuse auf dem Boden ein wahrer Staubfresser ist. Alle paar Wochen saubermachen nervt schon. Deswegen steht der Rechner derzeit auf dem Tisch und die "Optik" stört mich dann doch  Lüftersteuerung ist auch dabei.

Mainboard: Ich hatte noch nie ein Mainboard über 100€ (und aktuell ist Nummer 4 verbaut). Früher oder später habe ich das dann immer bereut. Zu wenig Lüfteranschlüsse, zu wenig USB, nicht gut zum Übertakten, ich ein Biosupdate machen, damit die 4 Ramriegel stabil laufen, aber das Bios hatte schon die "all max core" Sperre für den Xeon drin).



Als einer der sechs Gewinner würde ich mir anstelle eines Ryzen 3600 auf einem B450 Board einen Ryzen 3700X gönnen und so ein mehr als deutliches Upgrade zum Xeon bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemesisultima (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wie die letzten Jahre versuche ich auch dieses Jahr mein Glück.


Im jetzigen PC sind verbaut:

Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Rev. B Dark Black
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-M
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1230 v2 / 3,3 GHz
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn
RAM: G.Skill F3 8GB DDR3-1866
Grafikkarte: Zotac NVidia Geforce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Core Ed. 4GB
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E9-CM 580W
Laufwerke: Pioneer DVD-Laufwerk, Samsung SSD 830 120GB, Samsung HD502HI 500GB, Toshiba DT01ACA300 2TB
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S24B350 


Die ausgewählten Produkte wären:

 RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)



Das Gehäuse, die Laufwerke und den Monitor würde ich beibehalten.

Einzig eine neue CPU (AMD Ryzen 5 3600) würde ich dazukaufen.



Hier noch das Innenleben meines PCs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danke an Euch für die wiederholt beste Aktion des Jahres 

Lieben Gruß
Daniel


----------



## r4pFTW (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,  schöne Aktion! Habe sie bereits im Heft gesehen und wollte dann auch gleich am ersten Tag mitmachen, nun ja ist jetzt nicht der erste Tag 
Damit könnte ich die fehlenden Komponenten "ergattern", die mir teilweise einfach schlicht zu teuer sind. Habe mir vor 2 Jahren einen G-Sync Monitor gekauft, womit ich irgendwie an Nvidia gefesselt bin :/
Ich bin sonst mit meiner aktuellen Konfiguration relativ zufrieden und würde gern z.B. das Pure Base 500 testen, das schlichte Design, sowie die Möglichkeit viele 140er Lüfter zu verbauen, spricht mich an.

Hier meine aktuelle Konfiguration :

CPU: Ryzen 7 3700x
CPU-Kühler: Noctua U12A im Singlefan Betrieb
Board: MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX
Ram: 2x 8GB DDR4-3600 CL16 G.Skill Trident Z
Grafikkarte: Asus Strix GTX 1080 Turbo
Netzteil: CoolerMaster V650
Soundkarte: Sharkoon Gaming DAC Pro S
SSD: Samsung EVO 850 250GB + Crucial MX300 525GB
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Meshify C

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meine Wunschliste :

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)

Mal schauen, könnte mir vorstellen, bei Gewinn oder auch ohne , die CPU dann noch selbstständig upzugraden 

Nochmals Danke für die Aktion und viel Glück allen Teilnehmern.
Beste Grüße




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onetwothree456 (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Super Aktion PCGH-Team, da werde ich mein Glück auch mal versuchen. Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen 144Hz Monitor zugelegt, den die aktuelle GPU leider meist nicht ausreichend befeuern kann.

Mein aktuelles Setup:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1800x
MB: MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
RAM: 16GB G.Skill Trident Z 3200MHz
GPU: MSI GTX 980 Gaming X
Kühlung: Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Black-Edition
Speicher: Samsung 860 Evo 500GB, 1TB HDD, 2x2TB HDD
Gehäuse: Silverstone PM01
Monitor: Acer Nitro VG1 VG271

Meine Wunschkomponenten:
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

In Anbetracht von zukünftigen Grafikkracher wie dem Microsoft Flight Simulator 2020 und Cyberpunk 2077 wäre eine aktuelle Grafiklösung wie die Nvida ein super Upgrade. Weiterhin würde ich auch endlich die Frontlüfter meines Gehäuses ersetzen. Die Silent Wings sollten das gesamte System kaum hörbar machen. Eine weitere SSD für Spiele würde das neue Setup super abrunden.
Wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg und nochmal danke für die Aktion an PCGH.

MfG 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helmtraeger (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ja das ist mal eine Spannende Aktion, hab ich nur durch Zufall von gehört und muss das einfach versuchen.

Mein Aufrüstplan wäre folgender:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Zur Zeit werkelt bei mir ein:

I5 3570k
AsRock Z77 extrem 6
GTX 780ti
Gtx 560 ti (nur weil sie noch in der Wakü hängt.. )
16GB Ram
10TB HDD von WD
1TB SSD Samsung
custom wakü mit 1x360er Radiator plus 1x120er Radiator, Ausgleichsbehälter von AquaComputer, Beide Grafikarten und CPU Kühler von EK Water Blocks
Gehäuse Corsair Graphite Serie 600T White

Ich wünsch natürlich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.


Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoTi0507 (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team

erstmal möchte ich mich bedanken das ihr so eine Aktion zur Verfügung stellt. Ich bin bereits vor über 7 Jahren auf euch gestoßen und fleißiger Leser und Abonnent eures Youtube-Kanals. 
Ich Spiele bisher über einen fast 10  Jahre alten  Laptop wo die meisten neuen Spiele leider nicht mehr drauf laufen, da die Hardware es einfach nicht mehr mitmacht. Ich habe ihn mir damals Teuer gekauft weil ich Beruflich sehr viel unterwegs war um auch außer Haus Spielen zu können (wenn es die zeit zugelassen hat). Nun aber habe ich den Arbeitgeber gewechselt und bin jetzt regelmäßig zuhause.
Da ich aber noch keinerlei Desktop Komponenten da hatte  musste ich improvisieren, also fragte ich meinen aktuellen Arbeitgeber und bekannte nach alten ausgemusterten Teilen, so bin ich zu meiner momentanen wirklich BESCHeidenden Komponenten gekommen (leider nicht spielfähig). Eigentlich kann man sagen das es eine alte Workstation ist.
Mein Wunsch ist es The witcher 3, Borderlands 3, Anno1803 und auch die Crysis teile zu Zocken. 
Meine Frau hat sich vor etwas über einem Jahr einen Gamingrechner zusammenstellen lassen und ist bisher sehr zufrieden (Geforce 1070, intel i7-7700K, 16GB Speicher,etc) keine schlechten Komponenten. Ich würde gerne mit ihr zusammen die ein oder anderen Spiele spielen können dafür brauche ich aber gescheite Hardware. Da unser erspartes leider nicht für alle Einzelteile reicht kommt diese Aktion von euch genau richtig. 
Wenn ich wirklich zu euren Top 6 gehören sollte, würde ich mir natürlich noch einen guten Prozessor besorgen z.B AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, AMD Ryzen 7 3700X oder Ryzen 5 3600X da würde ich eure Meinung bevorzugen. Aber was ich habe ist eine SSD  


Aber nun zu den Komponenten des Puzzel Computer.

Mainboard: Dell (genaue typenbezeichung weiß ich nicht)
CPU: Intel Xeon CPU E3-1225 3.2Ghz (4 Cores)
CPU Kühlung: Boxed Kühler
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB 1Rx8 PC3-12800U
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon R7 260X (2GB)
Netzteil: 290W von Dell
Gehäuse: 0815 von Dell
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 860Pro

Komponenten Laptop

Alienware M17xR4
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 680M
CPU: Intel Core i7-3740QM 2.7 Ghz
Festplatte: SSD 850Evo (nachgerüstet)
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB

Meine Wunsch Komponenten
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## games_JLMS (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

es ist schön, diesmal an eurer Aktion teilnehmen zu können.
Nach knapp 5 Jahren würde ich gern ein paar sinnvolle Upgrades an meinem Gaming-PC vornehmen, mit eurer Unterstützung bzgl. der Haupt-Komponenten zum Zocken.
Shadow of the Tomb Raider, The Division 1+2,  Apex Legends und andere aktuelle Games würden massig davon profitieren.
Raytracing wäre das i-Tüpfelchen, eine wirklich bahnbrechende Funktion, vorausgesetzt, die Hardware unterstützt das. Würde ich total gern in Aktion sehen!
Meinerseits könnte ich endlich in den 4k-Monitor und ggf. auch eine 3D-Brille investieren, neue Hardware wäre ein toller Aufhänger.

Geplante Hardware von der PCHG-Aktion:
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Auf Basis dieser Komponenten könnte in den nächsten Jahren ein weiterer Ausbau in Richtung neuer CPU, neuer RAM, neues Board, erfolgen.
Mein aktuelles System:
CPU:  i7 4790k
CPU Cooler: Brocken 2 - 140mm silent cooler
GPU: EVGA GTX970 SSC
PSU: beQuiet Pure Power L8-CM 530 80+ bronze
Storage: 2x 256GB SSD, 1x 512 GB SSD
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97MX5
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4

Das ist seit Beginn an ein flüsterleiser PC, der auch unter Last kaum hörbar arbeitet. Die GTX970 ist eben das Bottle-Neck, leider.

Vielen Dank an alle, auch die netten anderen Forum-Teilnehmer. Ich freue mich schon, von den Gewinnern zu hören - vielleicht gehöre ich ja dazu 
Liebe Grüße an das PCHG-Team und alle Leser.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luceda (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,


auch ich möchte mich sehr gerne an der Pimp Aktion beteiligen.

Hier ein paar Gründe.

- Ich verfolge PCGH Hardware seit 2005
- Man kann sagen das ich den PC leidenschaftlich zum Spielen nutze
- ArcheAge ruckelt
- EVE Online ruckelt
- CPU wird mir zu warm und limitiert
- Nicht genug Schotter
- Weil Ihr es ermöglicht

- Und wenn ich gewinnen sollte, werde ich ausnahmsweise und nach Rücksprache mit dem Hausarzt,
 einen unvergeßlichen Abend mit Whiskey und Tabak zelebrieren und Euch alle in meine intensiv, freudigen Gedankengänge einschließen  

So und nun zum jetzigen System

Asrock 970 Extreme 4
AMD FX 6200
8 GB G-Skill Ares DDR3 CL9 
Sapphire Nitro RX470 8 GB
be quiet Straight Power 680W
OCZ Vertex 4 128 GB
Toshiba TL-100 256 GB
Zalman CNPS 9700 LED
Creative X-Fi Titanium
Aerocool Extremengine 3T
Samsung U28E590D


Und hier meine Favoriten dieser Aktion

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


Einen Ryzen 5 3600 würde ich mir noch zulegen


Zum Schluß noch zwei Bildchen


----------



## mini_ (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

_Albert ist tot, lang lebe Albert_



  Servus,
  als Albert das Licht der Welt erblickte, wurde die Borussia aus Dortmund gerade Deutscher Fußballmeister vor Bayer 04 Leverkusen und dem FC Bayern München. Wie man sieht, hat Albert schon einige Jahre hinter sich gebracht. Wer sich nun fragt, wer Albert denn eigentlich ist, dem sei gesagt, dass es sich hierbei um meinen Rechner handelt. Da ich alle meine PCs derart benenne, ist er bereits in der zigsten Generation existent.
  Albert wurde im Mai 2011 zusammengebaut bzw. in den nachfolgenden Monaten teilweise umgebaut, hat also für einen Rechner eine bereits ansehnliche Lebensspanne hinter sich. Allerdings geht es ihm seit einem Unfall gesundheitlich nicht mehr allzu gut, doch dazu später mehr.


  Aktuell verbaut sind in ihm folgende Komponenten:-CPU:* Intel Core-i7 2600K*@3.4GHz​-Mainboard: *ASRock Z68 Extreme4*​-RAM: *G.Skill Sniper DDR3-1866* 12 GB​-Grafik: *HD Graphics 3000*​-SD: SATA *SanDisk* 240 GB​-HD: *Samsung HD103SJ* 1 TB​-Gehäuse: *Thermaltake Chaser MK-I*​-Netzteil: *Enermax Modu87+*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


  Der Grund für die Zusammensetzung dieser Komponenten war, das Vorgängermodell bestehend aus einer Intel Core 2 Q9550 mit 4 GB RAM langfristig zu ersetzen. Der jetzige Prozessor aus der Reihe Sandy Bridge hat die damals in ihm gesetzten Erwartungen über all die letzten Jahre mehr als erfüllt. Die meisten Anwendungen laufen damit heute noch nahezu problemlos auf diesem Rechner. Auch bei vielen Spielen zuletzt in Kombination mit einer Sapphire R9 290 OC Vapor-X Tri-X konnte er noch gut mithalten, allerdings zeigte sich zuletzt dann doch, dass nach einer derart langen Lebenszeit irgendwann einmal auch dem damals flotten Rechner so langsam die Puste ausgeht. Aktuelle Spiele waren dann nur noch bei reduzierten Grafikeinstellungen zu genießen, wobei bei teils stärkeren Rucklern von Genießen am Schluss dann doch nicht mehr die Rede sein konnte.
  Wer sich jetzt wundert, wieso in der Alberts Komponentenauflistung besagte AMD R9 290 fehlt und stattdessen die interne Grafikeinheit der 2600er CPU vermerkt ist, dem sei jetzt gesagt, dass nach einem Transportschaden, bei dem der Rechner aus knapp einem Meter Höhe zu Boden fiel, Albert nicht mehr gänzlich funktionsfähig war. Dies bedeutet, dass von den ehemals vier Speichermodulen nur noch drei liefen und die externe Grafikkarte gar nicht mehr zum Laufen gebracht werden konnte. Dies ist auch der Grund, warum das Innenleben des Rechners zurzeit recht wüst aussieht, denn nicht mehr zwingend benötigte Laufwerke wurden bereits ausgebaut. Da wie seinerzeit im Mai 2011 die Kontaktaufnahme mit der Marssonde Spirit beendet wurde, so naht nun auch Alberts Lebensende und ein würdiger Nachfolger muss für ihn gefunden werden. Somit bietet sich diese Aktion an, bei der ich mich mit der Auswahl der folgenden neuen Komponenten gern beteiligen möchte:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

  Der bisherige i7-2600K soll dabei entweder von einem *AMD Ryzen 7 3700X* oder *Ryzen 9 3900X* ersetzt werden, die Entscheidung, für welches Modell, ist bisher noch nicht final getroffen. Mehrkosten von 200€ stehen Mehrleistung in Form von 4 Kernen gegenüber, die zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt von den meisten Anwendungen wohl noch nicht abgerufen werden können. Allerdings könnte sich ein 12-Kerner langfristig als zukunftsorientierter herausstellen. Ausschlaggebend könnte am Ende die Verfügbarkeit des gewünschten Prozessors sein, war doch der 12-Kerner lange Zeit so gut wie gar nicht lieferbar.
_Update: Die Entscheidung ist zwischenzeitlich gefallen, es soll ein 3900X werden._

  Für den Rest der Komponenten stand die Entscheidung relativ schnell fest, es sollten 32 GByte RAM sein, um nicht nur künftigen Spielen, sondern auch virtuellen Linux- und Windows-Maschinen zum Experimentieren ausreichend Speicher zur Verfügung stellen zu können. Da die Ryzen CPUs von einem höheren Speichertakt profitieren, fiel hier dann auch die Wahl auf die *Sport LT 3200*er Module von *Ballistix*. Ob diese sich diese dann im Viererverbund mit einem höheren Speichertakt betreiben lassen oder ob die Vollbestückung der DIMM-Steckplätze dem entgegensteht, würde sich dann zeigen.


  Um den Start des Betriebssystems zu beschleunigen, habe ich mich des Weiteren für eine *SSD P1 *von* Crucial* entschieden. Auch wenn dieses im M.2 Format vorliegende Exemplar sicherlich nicht zu den schnellsten Solid State Drives gehört (1900 MB/s beim Lesen und 950 MB/s beim Schreiben sind heutzutage keine Spitzenwerte), bietet sie aber ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis und ist aufgrund ihres Bauformats zudem recht platzsparend bei geringerem Stromverbrauch.


  Da das bisher verwendete Gehäuse von Thermaltake sich als recht robust erwiesen hat (den bereits erwähnten Sturz hat es ohne Blessuren überstanden) und über gute Kühleigenschaften verfügt, zudem ein Gehäuse auch nicht derart altert wie die übrigen Rechnerkomponenten, können die darin gesparten Punkte stattdessen in ein *Pure Power Netzteil* von *Be Quiet* investiert werden. Mit einer Goldeffizienz von bis zu 92% und einer Dauerleistung von 600 Watt sollte es den Prozessor, die Grafikkarte und die übrigen Bestandteile zuverlässig befeuern können. Wichtig ist auch, dass für einen im Heimbereich zum Einsatz kommenden PC solch ein Netzteil relativ geräuscharm zu Werke geht.

Um den potentiellen Ryzen 8- bzw. 12-Kerner angemessen mit einer Luftkühlung betreiben zu können, habe ich mich beim Kühler für das Modell von Be quiet entschieden, nämlich den *Dark Rock Pro 4*. Mit einer recht hohen Kühlleistung von laut Hersteller genannten 250 Watt TDP, sollte die Abwärme auch eines AMD Ryzen 3900X zu bändigen sein. Ob die zwei zugehörenden Silent Wings Lüfter dabei wie vom Hersteller behauptet, wirklich nahezu unhörbar sind, würde sich dann zeigen.


Um das meiste an Leistung aus den neuen AMD Zen2-Prozessoren herauszuholen, ist ein AM4-Mainboard mit X570 Chipsatz bzw. I/O-Hub von Vorteil, dementsprechend fiel die Wahl relativ schnell auf das *Gaming Edge Wifi* von *MSI*. Auch wenn das eine oder andere Feature bei diesem Board die Leistung ein wenig einschränkt, so zum Beispiel die Nutzungsmöglichkeit eines M.2 Steckplatzes nur unter PCI-E 3.0, stellt es in meinen Augen einen guten Kompromiss zwischen gebotener Leistung und dem geforderten Preis dar. Sollte man sich dazu entscheiden, eine weitere M.2-SSD auf diesem Board zu betreiben, so wäre der Leistungsverlust der anderen SSD unter PCI-E 3.0 bei dann aber vier Lanes sicherlich zu verschmerzen. Bei der von mir gewählten P1 Crucial dürfte dies ohnehin kein Problem darstellen.

Als letzte Komponente, für die ich mich bei diesem Wettbewerb entscheiden durfte, stand die Grafikkarte zur Auswahl. Hier habe ich mich für eine *Geforce RTX2070 super Ventus OC* von *MSI *entschieden. Da die Grafikausgaben meines Rechners derzeit auf einem WQHD-Monitor von Qnix erfolgen, würde die gebotene Leistung einer RTX2070 super völlig ausreichen. Natürlich war die Auswahl einer Grafikkarte aus der nächst höheren Klasse verlockend, aber die mit einer 2070er gesparten 15 Punkte wollte ich lieber in andere Komponenten wie RAM, SSD und Netzteil investieren. Schließlich muss man einen Kompromiss eingehen, immerhin habe ich aber bei meinem Aufrüstpfad sämtlich mich zur Verfügung stehenden Punkte verteilen können. Man möge mir bitte die Gier nach Punkten an dieser Stelle verzeihen, aber allzu verlockend war die Auswahl für die bestmögliche Zusammenstellung eines neuen Alberts .


Ich wünsche allen Mitbewerbern bei dieser Aktion viel Erfolg.


----------



## Zaiphonx (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Erstmal vielen dank an PCGH und die Sponsoren dieser Pimp my PC Aktion 2019!

Zu dem wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern das größte Glück.

Naja nun zu meinem PC und mir.
Mein Pracht Stück war einst mein Stern am Himmel...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich ihn geschenkt bekommen habe in 2008 war ich so begeistert, endlich liefen auch die Games die ich gerne Zockte zb. RTS Games wie Warcraft 3 FT oder EGO Shooter wie Counter Strike: Source und natürlich Half-Life 2!
Der ist mit den folgenden Hardware teilen ausgestattet welche auch über die Zeit auch erweitert worden sind bzw ausgetauscht. Nun ist der hinüber und ist Tot *sad Violine*
*_________________________________________________________________*

CPU: Intel i5 750
Mainboard: OEM
PSU: OEM
Harddrive: 1TB HDD und wurde durch eine neue 1TB ausgetauscht weil die erste 1TB an dem SATA Port das Plastik für die Halterung der Kabel gebrochen ist.
GPU: 
1. AMD Grafikkarte verbaut von der ich leider nicht mehr den Namen weiß.
2. XFX Nvidia GeForce 8800 GS [Funktioniert sogar noch!]
3. XFX AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz [Erst ein Lüfter hin, ausgetauscht, dann Ram kaputt und Artefakte. einmal gebacken, ging für eine Woche dann wieder Artefakte}
Case: Microstar OEM
RAM: 4GB DDR3, Geschwindigkeit weiß ich nicht mehr.
DVD Brenner: OEM
*_________________________________________________________________*

Und nun paar fragen und Antworten:

*Warum ich mit meiner alten Gurke hier auftauche?*
Ich will mal wieder am PC zocken und brauche nun auch langsam mal wieder einen eigenen PC der auch Funktioniert, da der jetzige hin ist...

*Warum ich nur drei Komponente ausgewählt habe und nicht mehrer wenn ich dringend einen PC brauche?*
Da dies die teuersten Hardware teile nun mal sind, also wie es so schön heißt: "Man soll das Eisen schmieden, solange es heiß ist". 

*Warum hast du nicht schon 2018 mit gemacht?*
Wie es nun mal so ist, man denkt man gewinnt eh nicht, man hat keine Chance und so weiter. Doch wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt.

*Wie willst du berichte über die Hardware schreiben wenn du keinen lauffähigen PC hast?*
Ganz einfach, ich kann die RAM Speicher und die GPU in dem PC einer Freundin testen, Mainboard wird aber schwer... *versteck*

*Was hast du die ganze Zeit ohne PC getrieben?*
Konsole, Handheld und Smartphone.

*Was für weitere PC Hardware wirst du verwenden?*
Wenn es passt wird ein Ryzen 7 3700X mit einer 256 SSD GB sowie einem Corsair H75 Kühler, in ein  Budget Case sich breit machen und mit einem 500W PSU als Strohhalm die Energie aus der Steckdose saugen.

Das war es auch schon...
*_________________________________________________________________*

Dies ist meine Auswahl:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)
*_________________________________________________________________*

Vielen dank für das lesen meiner Geschichte!


----------



## Hippi111 (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PC Games Hardware Team

Ich finde eure Aktion echt super.
Mein Aktuelles Setup nagt langsam an den 6 Jahren, bzw. noch älter. Nachdem sich vor einigen Wochen mein 10 Jahre altes be quiet 430W Netzteil verabschiedet hat und meine 2 TByte Samsung HDD so laut rattert wie in Presslufthammer auf ner Baustelle, möchte ich meinen Rechner einer bitter nötigen Generalsanierung unterziehen.

-CPU: intel i7 4770k
-Mainboard: Asus Z87-Pro
-RAM: 2x8GB DDR3  HyperX Fury hx318c10fk2/16
-Netzteil (neu): Corsair TX 650M 80+ Gold
-Grafikkarte: Saphire Radeon R9 290x
-SSD: 120GB Samsung Evo
-HDD (neu): Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM008 
-Gehäuse: Ein altes Teil aus dem Keller meines Vaters, dass grundsätzlich auf einer Seite offen sein muss, damit mir die Kiste nicht überhitzt. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Meine Wunschhardware

-RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
-SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
-Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
-Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
-Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
-AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
-AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich würde ich mir in einem rutsch dann noch einen 
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 mit einem be quiet Shadow Rock Slim Prozessorkühler, 
sowie eine 250GB Samsung 970 Evo Plus M.2 fürs Betriebssystem und Treiber, zulegen.

Ich hoffe mit dem Setup beschweren sich meine Mitbewohner nicht mehr über die Lautstärke der Lüfter.


----------



## Darksided (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich möchte mich bedanken das Ihr so eine Aktion macht und möchte dieses Mal auch mein Glück versuchen.

Mein aktueller PC ist schon eingestaubt und Asbach. Als Gaming PC kann man diesen schon nicht mehr betiteln, weil daddeln nur noch sehr eingeschränkt möglich ist.
Man merkt diesem Rechner leider schon sein Alter an.

CPU: Intel Core i7-2600 mit Zalman-Kühler
Mainboard: Asus P8H77-V LE
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460
Speicher: Corsair 2x4 GB DDR 3-1866
Gehäuse: NZXT ???
Netzteil: Enermax Evolution 87+
Sound: Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music
SSD: Plextor PX-128M5Pro
HDD: Samsung HD502HJ
BD: LG HL-DT-ST BD-RE BH16NS40

Leider kam ich bis vor kurzem noch nicht dazu, diesen zu erneuern. Vor zwei Wochen hatte ich angefangen mir die ersten Komponenten zu kaufen, bis eine größere ungeplante KFZ-Reparatur das ganze wieder auf Eis legte. 
Schon neue Komponenten:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
Mainboard: Asus ROG Strix X570-F Gaming
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6 PCGH
Netzteil: Fractal Design Ion+ 760P

Zu den bisherigen Komponenten wären das meine Wunschkomponenten:

 RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mit der RTX 2080 hätte ich glaube ich das passende Pendant zu meiner CPU. Diese ist schnell genug um vernüftig zu daddeln.
 Um neben dem Spielen auch noch andere Sachen laufen lassen zu können und auch für die nächsten Jahre gewappnet zu sein bevorzuge ich die 32 GB RAM.
Uund mit der Crucial BX 500 hab ich für Betriebssystem, einige Programme und Spiele, erstmal ausreichend Platz.
Wenn das klappen würde hätte ich wirklich mal wieder ein Gaming-PC mit dem ich erstmal wieder auf der Höhe der Zeit bin und der mir auch ein paar Jahre gute Dienste leisten wird.
Und meinen alten Rechner könnte ich mal ordentlich putzen und meinen Eltern vermachen, die auch mal dringend wieder etwas schnelleres brauchen.

Danke und Tschüss!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## machri1699 (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

meine Wunschkonfiguration:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

meine derzeitige Hardware:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Sella Tower Kühler
GPU: MSI RTX 2070 Armor
Mainboard: ASRock H97 Anniversary
RAM: 4x 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600 CL9
SSD: SanDisk SSD PLUS 120GB
HDD: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003
PSU: 450 W Corsair VS Series VS450 Non-Modular
Case: Sharkoon REX 8 Value mit Sichtfenster weiß
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

zu meiner Motivation:

Ich habe mir Anfang 2015 meinen ersten PC selber zusammen gebaut und seitdem eigentlich nur die Grafikkarte und die SSD geupgraded.
Wie man sich vorstellen kann, wird eine RTX 2070 von einen nicht übertaktbaren Quad-Core, der vor 5 Jahren erschienen ist, je nach Spiel ziemlich gebottlenecked.
Deshalb überlege ich mir schon seit längerem auf einen Ryzen 5 3600 umzusteigen, mich hat aber immer der hohe Preis der zusätzlichen Komponenten, die man dann auch wieder austauschen muss abgeschreckt.

Wenn ich nun also so glücklich sein sollte, hier zu gewinnen, würde ich mir privat den Ryzen 5 3600 kaufen und mit den gewonnenen Teilen einen vollständig neuen Gaming PC für mich bauen.

Meine RTX 2070 würde ich meinem Bruder vermachen, dessen RX 480 wegen dem blower style Kühler leider immer wieder überhitzt und den Rest zu einem zweit-PC umfunktionieren.

Aber grundsätzlich auf jeden Fall ein cooles Gewinnspiel, bei dem man nicht nur was Fertiges gewinnen kann, sondern die Teile selber konfigurieren muss!


----------



## Enrico1009 (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

Meine aktuelle Hardware:
-   CPU: Intel Core i5 6600K
-   Mainboard: ASRock Z170 Extreme4
-   RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200
-   Grafikkarte: 8GB Sapphire Radeon RX 480 Nitro+ OC
-   PSU: Thermaltake Paris 650 Watt
-   SSD: Crucial MX500 1TB
-   HDD: WD Blue 1TB 
-   WLAN-Modul: Gigabyte WB867D-I WLAN + Bluetooth 4.0 Adapter
-   CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13 Tower Kühler
-   Lüfter: Arctic F12 PWM
-   Gehäuse: Cooler Master N 300 Midi Tower
-   irgendein CD-Laufwerk
-  Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Wünsche:
-  SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
-  Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
-  CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
-  Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
-  Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
-  Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ziel der Aufrüstungsaktion wäre für mich in erster Linie der Umbau zu einem leiseren PC. Die Arctic-Lüfter sind schon im Idle / Office deutlich hörbar (laute Lager) und unter Last ist das Netzteil ebenfalls vernehmbar. 
Daher Netzteil, Kühler, Lüfter und Gehäuse von Be Quiet, wobei ich mich beim Gehäuse für das kleinste entschieden habe, da ich kein Interesse an PCs mit Fenster bzw mit Beleuchtung habe. 
Mehr SSD-Speicherplatz kann man immer gebrauchen und ein Grafikkartenupdate wird für mich auch nötig, da ich einen neuen 4K-Bildschirm habe und die RX480 für Auflösungen oberhalb von Full HD nicht genug Rechenleistung hat. 

Viele Grüße und viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer,

Enrico


----------



## Thomas_dieEnte (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

mein Name ist Thomas ich bin Programmierer und nebenbei Spiele ich vermehrt E-Sport Games, unteranderem weil mein momentanes Setup nicht mehr hergibt 😂.

Mein Anfangssetup habe ich vor ca. drei Jahren aufgerüstet, jedoch wollte ich es noch dieses Jahr neu aufsetzen und deshalb kommt mir die Pimp my PC Aktion sehr gelegen.

Mein momentanes Setup

So. 775 Plattform
Mainboard : Asus P5K Pro
CPU : Core 2 Quad Extreme QX 9650
CPU-Kühler : Arctic Freezer 13 Co
Grafikkarte : MSI Gtx 960 Gaming 4G 
Ram : 4 x 2GiB Kingston DDR2 Ram
Speicherplatz : Eine WD Blue und eine Seagate Baracuda mit insgesamt 2,5Tb Speicherplatz
Netzteil : Seasonic X-Series X-1050W


Eine Crucial Mx500 habe ich mir bereits über Mindfactory gekauft und ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einer 1070, die ich dann aber nicht brauchen würde.
Außerdem habe ich mir einen neuen Philips P-Line mit WQHD Auflösung und Hardwarebedingt 60 Hz gekauft aber der Monitor hat nun durch Übertakten 79hz.

Mein Wusch-Setup

Meine Ansprüche für das neue Setup sind, dass es leise ist, dabei darf jedoch ein Fenster nicht fehlen und ich sollte lange alles was ich tun möchte auch tun können wie z.B Programmieren und Spielen aber auch Photoshop benutzen.
Außerdem sollten sich natürlich die ganzen Dateien schneller öffnen als mit meinen momentanen HDDs.

Ich werde mir wenn ich gewinnen sollte einen Ryzen 7 3700X kaufen, da dieser vom Preisleistungsverhältnis einfach viel besser ist als der i9 9900K / i9 9900KF und die Leistung für die nächsten Jahre dicke ausreichen sollte.

Wie angedeutet ist mein PC ziemlich laut und deshalb muss ein Schallgedämmtes Gehäuse her, ein Fenster darf trotzdem nicht fehlen, weil ich es angenehm finde die Komponenten arbeiten zu sehen.

Normalerweise brauche ich keinen extra CPU-Kühler, da der mitgelieferte vom 3700X schon ausreicht aber da ich mich vermutlich auch ans leichte übertakten herantrauen wollte ist ein etwas besser sicherlich von Vorteil und es soll ja wie schon gesagt trotzdem leise sein.

Das nächste Mal werde ich, so wie ich mich kenne, erst in evtl. 5 Jahren aufrüsten und deshalb ist es das X570 geworden, somit habe ich noch länger die Möglichkeit den Prozessor aufzurüsten.

Die 2070 Super ist eine meiner Lieblingskarten und mit der sollte auch locker WQHD mit 79Hz noch ein paar Jahre laufen.

Ein Netzteil brauche ich momentan noch nicht, weil ich erstmal mein momentanes nehmen werde, auch wenn es nicht mit den neusten Schutzschaltungen ausgestattet ist, jedoch werde ich ein Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 850W nach ein paar Wochen verbauen.

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und bedanke mich für diese Chance, eure informativen Videos und liebe Grüße an das ganze Team.


----------



## juandriver (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen, vielen Dank an PCGH für die tolle Aktion bei der ich mal mein Glück heraus fordern werde. 

Ich nutze zur Zeit einen für meine Grafikkarte wohl etwas unterdimensionierten Prozessor, einen i7 3770K mit dem die RTX 2080 wohl nicht voll zur Geltung kommt. Als RAM ist 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 2133MHz auf einem Asrock P67 Extreme6 verbaut, leider schafft das Board mit 4 Riegeln nur 1866 MHz... 

Ich hab mich in der Auswahl für folgende Produkte entschieden. Da man für das neue Board ja passenden RAM benötigt, außerdem will man ja auch auf den M2 Zug aufspringen. Das ganze würde im Falle des Falles in einem neuen Gehäuse mit Beleuchtung und sportlich weißen Lüftern einziehen...garniert mit einem Ryzen7 3700X.

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte) 
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich wünsche allen Beteiligten viel Glück und weiterhin viel Spaß bei unserem Hobby ständig die Kiste neu zu bestücken 

Danke!


----------



## iceboy21s (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich zum Aufrüsten meines PC's.

Da mein PC jetzt bereits ein Jahrzehnt auf dem Buckel hat und spielen inzwischen so gut wie unmöglich ist, würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mich beim Auffrischen helfen würdet.

Meine jetzige PC Konfiguration:
RAM: Kingston Hyper X 2x 2 GB DDR 3
CPU: Intel I5-750
CPU-Kühler: Freezer Xtreme Arctic Cooling
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte HD 7950 Windforce 3
Mainboard: Asrock P55 Pro (das leider zwischendurch den Start verweigert)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 680 W
HDD: Samsung 1 TB
SSD: OCZ Agility 2 80 GB
Gehäuse: NZXT Alpha Case ALP-001 (eure ABO-Prämie von 2009 )


Meine Aufrüstkonfiguration:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Die Festplatte, das Netzteil und das Gehäuse bleiben bestehen (am Gehäuse wird der Festplattenkäfig zum Einbau der Grafikkarte auf 2 Slots verkleinert) .

Zusätzlich schaffe ich mir noch eine AMD CPU (Ryzin 3700x) und eine SSD (Samsung SSD 860 Evo 500 GB) an um das System zu komplettieren.

Damit hätte ich sicherlich wieder ein zukunftssicheres System, dass wieder 10 Jahre treue Dienste leistet.


----------



## earljones (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen, 
erstmal ne kurze Einleitung wie es zu dieser Aktion kam, mit einem Wort: NOCTUA NH D15 BLACK
Ich hab schon seit ich denken kann meine PC´s selbst zusammengeschraubt, das Zocken dann aber irgendwie aus den Augen verloren. Vor einem Jahr hat mich ein Kumpel dann wieder angefixt und für den Anfang und das Zocken in FHD hat mir meine kleine Lenovo Konsole bis jetzt gute Dienste geleistet. Mittlerweile hab ich mich dann aber doch wieder für etwas stärkere Hardware interessiert… Als dann die News aufkamen dass es dass es den Noctua in schwarz gibt, gab es kein Halten mehr, ich hab sofort bestellt (den musste ich einfach haben!). Jetzt steh ich also mit dem verpackten Kühler da und muss mir einen PC damit zusammenstellen… Beim Stöbern nach geeigneter Hardware bin ich dann auf diese Aktion aufmerksam geworden… 

Meine derzeitiges System:
Lenovo Thinkcentre M83
CPU: Intel I7 4790 (Non K), Standard Kühler (upgrade von nem verbauten I5)
GPU: MSI 1050 Ti 4BG low profile
RAM: 4x 4GB DDR3 1600
SSD: Samsung 500 GB
PSU: 240 Watt Netzteil
Mainboard: Lenovo, Chipsatz Q85

Wunschkomponenten wären:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Das Netzteil Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 750 Watt würde ich selbst besorgen, den Noctua hab ich ja schon…

Board, CPU, Speicher und SSD würden in die neue Behausung mit übernommen werden.

Bei der Auswahl der (leisen) Komponenten hat vor allem eine gute Belüftung und die leistungsstarke Grafikkarte die Hauptrolle gespielt. Ziel der Aufrüstung ist die deutliche Steigerung der Grafikleistung um einen 144hz Monitor anständig zu befeuern. Es steht natürlich immer noch im Raum das Board, CPU, Ram und SSD auch zu erneuern, da kann ich mich momentan aber nicht zwischen Intel und AMD entscheiden… 

Viele Grüße und viel Glück an alle anderen Teilnehmer
earljones


----------



## Marlysweet (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

Ich heiße Marly, ich bin 19 Jahre alt und besuche momentan die Schule, um mein Abitur nachzuholen. Ich habe vor ungefähr einem Jahr das Computerspielen für mich entdeckt und liebe es seitdem von Tag zu Tag mehr. Allerdings konnte ich mir bis jetzt keinen guten Computer leisten, da ich als Schülerin mit einem kleinen Nebenjob nicht genug verdiene.

Deswegen muss ich zurzeit den PC meines Freundes in Beschlagnehmen. Ich würde unglaublich gerne auch bei mir Zuhause meine Spiele spielen können und nicht immer andere PCs dafür benutzen müssen. Es ist vielleicht ein Klassiker, aber ich habe mich in das Spiel Witcher 3 verliebt. Mein Computer Zuhause schafft allerdings nur mit Mühe und Not Witcher 1. Mit vielen weiteren Spielen ist es leider genauso.
Desweitern habe ich auch das streamen für mich entdeckt und hätte große Lust mich weiter darin eizuarbeiten, zu verbessern und viele tolle Spiele mit anderen zu teilen.

Ich wäre überglücklich und würde mich riesig darüber freuen, wenn ihr mir den Traum ermöglichen würdet, Zuhause spielen zu können. 

Ganz herzliche Grüße

Marly


Mein Computer:

Acer aspire x3900
Mainboard: Acer FIH57
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GT 320
Prozessor: Intel core i3 530
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x2GB DDR 3
Netzteil: 220 Watt
Festplatte: 1x 120GB Intenso SSD, 1x 1TB Festplatte 
Bildschirm: Samsung LE23R86BD (23 Zoll)

Meine Wunschauswahl:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ich würde mir den Ryzen 5 3600 selber holen wollen. Wenn ich beim Zusammenbauen nicht weiterkomme, werde ich die Hilfe von meinem Freund in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## martinBo (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Stephan, Hallo PCGH,

kurz und knapp:

Pimphardware (Schwerpunkt Grafik):

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Ist Hardware:

Board: Gigabyte X79-UD3 
CPU: i7-3820
Grafikkarte: Zotac Geforce GTX 1060 
RAM: Corsair 2 x 16 GB 
Festplatte: Curcial CT500MX500SSD1 + 2 x Samsung SSD 850 Pro 128 GB
Sound: Creative Z Soundblaster
Gehäuse: Antec P110
Netzteil: Rasurbo 750 W

Ziel:  pimpen und neuen CPU dazu kaufen und dann - Flightsimulator 2020 (aktuell "nur" FSX + Addons) / Anno 1800 / BF5

VG Martin B (uiG)


----------



## JanGo12 (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team und verehrte Mitbewerber, 

dies ist meine erste Teilnahme bei diesem Gewinnspiel. 

Hier mal eine kleine Übersicht über die Themengebiete in dieser Bewerbung. 

1. Mein aktuelles System
2. Auswahl der Gewinnspiel-Komponenten
3. Favorisierte zukünftige Zusammenstellung
4. Wünsche / Träume / Ideen
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Mein aktuelles System

Prozessor: AMD FX 8320
Prozessorkühler: Alpenföhn Matterhorn Luftkühler
Arbeitsspeicher: 12 GB DDR3; 2x4GB Kingston 1333MHz CL15, 1x4GB G.Skill Aegis 1333Mhz CL15
Mainboard: Asus M5A97 R2.0 (Sockel AM3+)
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 1060 6GB (Ursprünglich GTX 660)
Festplatte: 2x Seagate 1TB
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo (120GB)
Netzteil: 500W ("NoName"; lebt tatsächlich noch ;D)
Gehäuse: Zalman Z11 Plus
Monitor: Primär: Msi Optix MAG241C (LED 24"), Sekundär: LG (LCD 24")
Maus: Logitech G402 Hyperion Fury
Tastatur: Trust Thura RGB
Gaming Chair: Noblechairs Epic
Audio: Klipsch Reference (2.1 Anlage) & erschwingliche Kopfhörer
Sonstiges: DVD-Laufwerk, diverse blaue LED-Lüfter, Xbox Controller

2013 für unter 670€ zusammengestellt und über die Jahre ein wenig aufgerüstet. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2. Auswahl der Gewinnspiel-Komponenten

SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3. Favorisierte zukünftige Zusammenstellung

Ich würde gerne ein völlig neues System bauen. 

Die oben gewählten Komponenten bieten dazu eine äußerst gute Basis. 
Als Gehäuse schwebt mir aktuell ein Phanteks Enthoo Evolv (X) vor. 
Seit ich es vor einiger Zeit gesehen habe ist es eins meiner absoluten Favoriten. 

Auf das MSI MEG X570 Ace würde ich einen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X platzieren. 
Dieser Prozessor scheint mir momentan eine der besten zukunftssicheren Investitionen zu sein. 
Wie man bestimmt an meinem aktuellen Setup erkennt, mag ich Prozessoren mit vielen Kernen. 
Diesmal soll es dann ein richtiger Octacore werden  

Die CPU würde ich favorisiert durch eine Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240P Mirage AiO kühlen. 

Zu meinem o.g. Msi Monitor würde die MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X perfekt passen. 
Damit könnte ich in den Genuss von brillianter Grafikpracht mit AMD FreeSync und 144 Hz kommen. 

Als RAM schwebt mir ein Set mit 16 bis 32 Gb (3200-3600Mhz) entweder als Corsair Vengeance RGB oder G.Skill Trident Z (Neo / Royal) vor. 
Dabei am liebsten der goldene Trident Z Royal, der ist einfach unvergleichbar schön. 

Windows 10 Pro würde ich über eine Samsung 970 Evo M.2SSD laufen lassen, damit auch alles flott vonstatten geht. 
Auf die Crucial BX500 960 GB SSD würde ich meine Games und Anwendungen ablegen. 
Eine meiner aktuellen Festplatten (Die Seagate Barracuda 1TB) würde ich vom alten Setup übertragen, als Datengrab. 

Zum System würden sich im Anschluss noch schöne und leise (RGB) Gehäusekühler gesellen. Dabei habe ich mich noch nicht festgelegt. 

Das Be Quiet Netzteil liefert dafür dann ordentlich Saft und wäre auch endlich effizient und kühl. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
4. Wünsche / Träume / Ideen

Was mit dem alten System passiert, fragt Ihr jetzt? 
Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht würde ich die meisten Komponenten für die Arbeit verwenden. 
Ich bin aktuell Bauzeichner in Ausbildung und brauche dafür auch ein wenig Leistung für unsere Programme, die mir leider aktuell vom Betrieb nicht wirklich geboten wird. 
Aktuell laufen die meisten Systeme auf stark veralteter Hardware (um die 10 Jahre alt). 
Zum jetzigen Stand findet sich tatsächlich nur eine einzige SSD im gesamten Büro. 
Ich könnte hierzu noch genug erzählen aber genug davon. 
Mein altes System würde hier geradezu alles überragen und das obwohl es auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. 
Für meinen täglichen Workflow wäre das ein wirklicher Vorteil. 

Für mein Traum Setup fehlen mir nur aktuell die finanziellen Mittel. 
Da kommt dieses Gewinnspiel gerade gelegen und würde den Rest der Zusammenstellung in bezahlbare Regionen bringen 
und mir endlich einen Anlass geben, ein neues System aufzusetzen. 
… wird auch Zeit … 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück (mir natürlich am meisten, Hehe) und den Gewinnern eine Menge Spaß mit der neuen Hardware!
Und natürlich liebe Grüße an das PCGH Team und mein Beileid an denjenigen, der sich durch das alles hier durchackern musste, Haha 

over and out

 J


----------



## TraffyLaw (17. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag zusammen,
danke für diese tolle Aktion, wo ich mal schauen kann ob ich Glück habe oder nicht 

ich bewerbe mich hiermit zum Gewinnspiel:

Meine derzeitige Hardware:
Mainboard: MSI 760GM-P23
CPU: AMD FX 8300
CPU Kühler: BeQuiet CPU Kühler
GPU: GTX 1050ti
Festplatten: 1x Samsung SSD 860 EVO 500GB
                           1x WDC HDD 500GB
Ram: 2x 4GB Kingston DDR3 
Netzteil: BeQuiet 300W

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)

Ich wünsche mir seit langem mal ein neues Mainboard, da meiner schon uralt ist genau wie die CPU und ich die neuste Spiele bzw auch manche alte Spiele nicht ruckelfrei spielen aufgrund von diesem Bottleneck in meinem System.
Ich versuch es einfach mal mit diesem Gewinnspiel meine brauchbare Wunschhardware zu gewinnen.

Ich werde mir eine CPU eigenhändig kaufen von der AM4 Selektion und selbstständig einbauen

Wünsche jeden hier viel Glück und sei es den Gewinnern gegönnt 

Freundliche Grüße
TraffyLaw


----------



## starbury (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Tagchen ihr lieben, 

mal wieder eine klasse Aktion für eure Leser und ich versuche auch gerne mein Glück.

Derzeitige Hardware:

Mainboard: ASUS Z97-K
CPU: Intel Core I7-4790K
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-U9B SE2
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 1080TI Gaming X Trio 
Festplatten: 1x SanDisk 128GB & 2TB WD HDD
Ram: 2x 8GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3
Netzteil: ADATA HM-850 850W 

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte) 
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte) 
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte) 
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich könnte durch den Gewinn endlich von meinem alten Z79 Board mit DDR3 Speicher weg kommen und würde dafür dann auch in eine  AMD Ryzen 5 3600 CPU investieren.
Damit wäre ich auf dem laufenden Stand der Technik denn ich denke mit meiner GTX 1080ti kann ich noch ganz gut leben.


Liebe Grüße, ein schönes Wochenende uns allen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SaataN (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion, lieber Stephan,

mein PC ist zwar noch nicht ganz so alt wie mein Computec-Account, den ich zu diesem Anlass in einen PCGH-Account umgewandelt habe, er ist jedoch leider auch nicht mehr der Neueste. Und so kommt es, dass ein gutes Computerspiel wie eh und je mein liebstes Hobby darstellt (zur Zeit spiele ich das neue Borderlands), die Leistung meines PCs für derart aktuelle Titel jedoch kaum mehr ausreicht. Mit Haus und Familie ist die Anschaffung neuer Hardware jedoch so eine Sache für mich, also dachte ich mir, ich versuche bei Pimp my PC einfach einmal mein Glück (anstatt nur halbherzig meine Grafikkarte aufzurüsten).

Mein aktuelles Setup sieht wie folgt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* CPU: Intel Core-i7 4790K
* Mainboard: ASRock Z87M Extreme 4
* Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair 16GB DDR3 1600 CL9
* Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 970
* Netzteil: bequiet! Pure Power 10 600W
* Festplatten: Samsung Evo 840 250GB, WD 1000GB
* Gehäuse: Lancool K62
* CPU Kühler: Mugen 3

Anbei 3 Benchmarks für einen eventuellen Vorher-Nachher-Vergleich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie bereits erwähnt kam mein Hobby in den letzten Jahren zu kurz, dennoch habe ich gespannt die Neuveröffentlichungen von AMD verfolgt, die endlich wieder ernsthafte Konkurrenz in den Prozessor- und Grafikkarten-Markt bringen. Mein neues System soll daher im Zeichen von AMD stehen. Die folgenden Komponenten habe ich ausgesucht:

* RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
* SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
* CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
* Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
* AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
* AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ein AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, den ich beisteuere, würde das System schließlich komplettieren. Mein aktueller PC würde daraufhin zum Familien-PC umfunktioniert. Auch meine Frau würde das freuen, da sie endlich einen PC zu ihrer freien Verfügung hätte.

Allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!


----------



## wuchzael (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Moin!*

Schön, dass diese Aktion wieder stattfindet und selbstverständlich nehme ich auch dieses Jahr teil... ein blindes Huhn trinkt ja bekanntlich auch mal 'nen Korn und vllt. klappt es irgendwann mal  Ich hatte um Ostern den kaputten Rechner meiner Frau (X4 965, 6GB DDR2, R9 270X) mit günstigen Gebrauchtteilen und was ich noch so rumfliegen hatte komplett neu aufgebaut, damit Sie und der Kleine wenigstens mal halbwegs ordentlich zocken können. Prinzipiell ist mir das auch mit geringem finanziellen Aufwand extrem gut gelungen und es ist folgendes System entstanden:

*Case:* Deepcool Matrexx 55 ADD_RGB
*Mobo:* MSI X370 Gaming Pro Carbon
*RAM:* Crucial Ballistix 2x8 2666 CL 16
*CPU:* Ryzen 5 1400 mit Spire RGB Kühler
*GPU:* EVGA GTX 970 SC
*PSU:* Antec HCG 620W (2011)
*SSD:* 240+256GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Full HD kann man das System bei den meisten Spielen echt noch gebrauchen... meine Frau mag aber Assassins Creed zocken und genau das läuft natürlich nicht so berauschend... Frauen  . Naja die 970 brennt auch jedes Mal fast ab, wenn der Kleine Forza Horizon 4 oder BeamNG daddelt  


_Ich würde - wenn wir gewinnen sollten - die Aktion nutzen, um sowohl den oben genannten PC, als auch meinen eigenen PC und direkt noch das altbackene Notebook aufzurüsten!  So hätte ich gleich drei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen, könnte endlich mal wieder ausgiebig basteln und einen ordentlichen Bericht verfassen. _


Mein PC besteht aktuell aus folgenden Komponenten...

*Case:* Corsair Carbide Air 540 Mod
*Mobo:* ASUS Prime X470 Pro
*RAM:* G.Skill 2x8 3200 CL 14 RGB
*CPU:* Ryzen 7 1700X mit Custom Loop aus alten Teilen (10/8er Schlauch FTW  )
*GPU:* Vega 64 Nitro+ UV
*PSU:* Seasonic Focus+ Gold 850W
*SSD:* 512GB M.2 + 1TB SATA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Ich habe die folgenden Teile ausgewählt:*

SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)



*Der Plan wäre nun:*

Die ausgewählte 2080 Super wandert in mein System ... 

Meine Vega + das ausgewählte BeQuiet Netzteil + die ausgewählte SSD wandern in den PC meiner Frau 

Eine von den kleinen SSDs aus dem Rechner meiner Frau reaktivieren das alte Notebook, dass seitdem die HDD abgeraucht ist nur noch verstaubt 

Natürlich wird alles fotografiert und mit ausgiebigen Benchmarks und sonstigen Messungen dokumentiert 



*Grüße!*


----------



## LoVirus (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi, das ist mein erstes Mal bei diesem Gewinnspiel und das ist meine Wunschliste :

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein momentaner PC hat:
Speicher:
800gb HDD
120gb SSD
8gb RAM
Grafikkarte:
RX 460 4gb
CPU:
Ryzen 5 1400
Mainboard:
Prime B350M-A
Netzteil:
CombatPower CP 650 Plus 


Ich wünsche allen die mit machen viel Glück und einen schönen Tag .

Liebe Grüße
LoVirus

PS: Wie bekomme ich das bild von meine Rechner hier rein


----------



## LMarini (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH,

ich würde auch gerne dieses Jahr wieder teilnehmen.
Nachdem ich 2015 mir mein erstes komplett eigenes Gaming System zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut habe, hat sich an den Komponenten leider nicht mehr sehr viel getan.

Allerdings habe ich über die Jahre nach und nach die Kühlung weitaus verbessert. Dazu habe ich mir damals auf eBay ein gebrauchtes Wakü-Set mit einer Aquastream, EK CPU-Kühler, Fittings, AGB und einem 240 Radiator gekauft. Nachdem ich auch meine Grafikkarte unter Wasser setzen wollte, habe ich auch auf eBay einen passenden Block gefunden. Dann hat allerdings die Kühlleistung nicht mehr ausgereicht und ich habe einen zusätzlichen 420 Radiator verbaut.  Ich empfand es dennoch als zu laut und dachte mir nachdem ich schon so viel Geld in die Kühllösung gesteckt habe, kann ich es auch richtig machen und habe dann letztes Jahr mit einem Gutschein von meiner Freundin einen 360 Mora LT mit passendem Noiseblocker PL-1 gekauft. Seitdem bin ich absolut zufrieden und das lauteste an meinem Setup ist die Mechanische Razer Tastatur von 2014 und meine Maus. Zudem sind die Temperaturen absolute Spitze. Im Sommer ist die Wassertemperatur unter 35 Grad und meine CPU maximal im mittleren 60 Bereich. Die Grafikkarte sieht wirklich sehr selten Temperaturen über 40 Grad Celsius. Und das ganze bei doch ganz gutem OC. 

Nachdem neuere Spiele immer mehr Speicherplatz benötigen habe ich immer mehr Speicher verbaut. Dazu habe ich mir damals die 960 Evo von Samsung gekauft. Dazu gab es AC Origin kostenlos. Dabei war mir auch bewusst, dass der Z97 Chipsatz das nicht voll ausnutzen kann. Doch nachdem ich damals noch davon überzeugt war eh bald einen neuen Unterbau zusammenzustellen, war das zweitrangig. Mir war es das allein schon wegen dem Wegfall Kabeln Wert. Das neueste ist ein MX500 1TB von Crucial. Das hält momentan recht gut.

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU: Intel i7-4790K @ 4 x 4,7 GHz
Mainboard: Asus Z97 Pro-Gamer
RAM: GSkill F-2400 2x8Gb
GPU: EVGA 980 Ti @ OC
Netzteil: be quiet E10 500W CM
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe schwarz 
Speicher: 
   -	 Samsung 960 Evo 500GB
   -	 Crucial MX200 500GB
   -	 Crucial MX500 1TB
   -	 Segate HDD 1TB
Kühlung: Costum Wakü mit 240, 420 und Mora 360 Radiatoren einer Aquastream Ultra und Durchflussmesser.

Nachdem ich mir passend zu meinem Setup damals einen Asus ROG PG279Q gekauft habe lege ich viel Wert auf WQHD und hätte schon immer gerne die 144Hz. Doch leider ist das immer seltener möglich. Teilweise ist sogar meine CPU schon am Limit, das ist mir bei einer meiner Lieblingsspiel AC Origin aufgefallen.
Ein Spiel, das ich auch häufig spiele, ist Tom Clancy’s The Division 2 und auch dort schaffe ich teilweise nicht einmal mehr die 60 fps. Nachdem ich in kommender Zeit sehr gerne auch wieder einige neue Titel (NfS Heat, RDR 2, AC Odyssey) sehr flüssig mit hohen Reglern spielen würde, habe ich mich dazu entschieden fast alle Punkte in die 2080 super zu investieren. Eigentlich wollte ich als Turing rauskam meine 980Ti durch eine 2080Ti austauschen doch aufgrund des extrem hohen Preises ist das nie passiert. 
Auch während der Faltwoche ist mir wieder aufgefallen das meine 980Ti einfach nicht mehr die neueste ist. Dabei schaffe ich nicht ansatzweise so viel Punkte wie andere, verbrauche aber dennoch gleich oder sogar mehr Strom. Mit der neuer 2080s würde sich das Falten weitaus mehr rentieren.

Da ich aber auch immer noch sehr gerne alte Spiele zocke, die nicht von mehr als 1/2 Kernen profitieren, ist das CPU Limit noch nicht so gravierend. Ich habe noch manche Spiele, die einfach viel Takt brauchen und nicht viele Kerne und ich denke, dass dort Intel immer noch ein ganz klein wenig besser ist. Zudem muss ich einfach sagen, dass mir das MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC besser gefällt als alle andern. 
Des Weiteren ist eine Plattform sicherlich früher oder später bitter nötig, auch wenn mein jetziger Haswell-R noch recht gut durchhält. Dabei bin ich mir aber sicher, nachdem ich jetzt schon ans CPU Limit stoße wird dies bei der 2080s noch viel gravierender. 

Daher würde ich gerne auf Folgendes aufrüsten:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Nachdem ich eine sehr gut Wakü habe, benötige ich keinen der Lüfter oder Kühler, zudem habe ich momentan mehr als genug Speicherplatz.

Auch wenn ich noch das ganz alte Phanteks Enthoo Luxe schwarz mit Kunststoff Seiten Fenster habe, dass leider schon ziemlich verkratzt ist, möchte ich dieses behalten!

Allerdings muss ich mir bei dem Upgrade ein neues Netzteil zulegen. Denn das Mainboard benötigt laut Handbuch, falls ich das richtig verstanden habe, sowohl einen P8 als auch einen P4 für die CPU. Das würde dann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W werden, denn dieses hat die benötigten P8 und P4+4 Anschlüsse. Ich finde 750 W schon etwas zu groß dimensioniert für dieses System, deshalb fallen die 850 und 1000W Netzteil sowieso raus. 
Ein reines Gaming-System braucht niemals so viel Leistung, wenn nicht mindestens 2 Grafikarten eingebaut sind. Mit meinem jetzigen 4790K unter Volllast in synthetischen Bench und maximalen OC brauche ich keine 200W und meine GPU braucht auch keine 300W. Ähnliches würde für die neuen Komponenten auch gelten.

Zudem wird natürlich eine neue CPU fällig, auch diese würde ich mir dann mit dem Geld des Verkaufs der alten Komponenten kaufen. Gedacht habe ich hier an einen i7-9700K oder wenn es günstiger sein muss einen gebrauchter i7-8700k.
Den RAM habe ich auch noch mit dazu genommen, da mein altes System ja immer noch mit DDR3 läuft. 16Gb sind meiner Meinung nach zum Zocken auch heute noch sehr gut. Und mein PC ist nur zum Spielen da, was anderes wird dort nicht gemacht.

Um das ganze nochmal zusammen zu fassen, würde ich zusätzlich folgende Komponenten dazukaufen:
-	Intel i7-9700k oder i7-8700k
-	be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W
-	EK-Vector Trio RTX 2080 RGB -Nickel + Acetal

Die gesamten Komponenten würde ich natürlich selbst einbauen.
Ich würde mich sehr über den gewinn freuen und wünschen allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.


----------



## topse72 (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes  PC Games Hardware - Team.

Meine Wunschkonfiguration für 2019 lautet:

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig).

Aktuelles System:
Prozessor: Intel Core i7 - 3770K
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3  PCGH-Edition
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-G43 (bei dem leuchten wenigstens die LED´s und die Hoffnung war, dass Win 10 erhalten bleibt. Beim Mpower z77 waren evtl. die Elkos defekt)
Festplatte: Samsung Evo 840 256GB
Netzteil: Corsair 850TX (Neu, weil ich dachte, dass das Netzteil defekt ist)
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
Monitor: LG Flatron W2442PA
Betriebssystem: Win 10 Pro 64 Bit

Zur Zeit schreibe ich auf einem Intel Core Duo E8400 @ 3.00GHz und einer Nvidia 210 und siehe da Win 10 Home.

Mein aktuelles System vom letzten Jahr gibt es nicht mehr. Wollte im Frühjahr noch eine Grafikkarte über ebay ersteigern  ist leider wegen Betrugs nicht bei mir angekommen (siehe Artikel von mir).
Im Juli machte der Computer sich im laufenden Betrieb einfach aus. Es war kein Start mehr möglich. Vermutung, das Netzteil. Fehlgeschlagen!!
Nun bin ich soweit wie auf dem Bild (kann leider in meiner Freizeit nicht rund um die Uhr am Computer rummachen um nach dem Fehler suchen). Ich wollte unbedingt meine Festplatte mit Win 10 behalten und meinen geliebten 3770K (für den es keine Boards mehr zu kaufen gibt. Für Sockel 775 schon??????). Aber ich vermute eins von beiden ist defekt.

Ein Wunsch von mir ist ein Spezialheft von Euch " Wann merkt man, dass der Rechner stirbt", " bzw. wie muss man bei der Fehlersuche vorgehen"!

Schon alleine die Recherche im Netz, wie man wann was machen muss raubt Stunden.

Diesmal habe ich mich für Intel basierte Komponenten entschieden, weil hier weniger Probleme beim Upgrade zu erwarten sind. Vor allem hatte ich auch Probleme mit dem Laptop meiner Frau. Ein Dell Studio 1747 mit einer ATI mobility 4650. Da kann ich kein Upgrade auf WIN 10 machen.
Weil Win 10 besondere ATI mobility Karten nicht unterstütz.

Da ich einige Teile wieder verwenden möchte, bleibt nur noch der Arbeitsspeicher und der Prozessor.
Arbeitsspeicher evtl.: Corsair DIMM 16GB DDR4-3200 Kit(schwarz, CMK16GX4M2B3200C16, Vengeance LPX) mit Vengeance bin ich schon immer gut gefahren und haben einen guten Preis. 
Und der Prozessor wird evtl. ein Intel 9700K, weil immerwieder zu lesen ist, dass der 9900k nicht so gut vom Dark Pro Lüfter gekühlt wird. D.h. man liest aber auch im Netz, wenn nur 95Watt anliegen hat der Lüfter kein Problem. 
Win 10 Pro 64-bit ist auch dabei und noch eine Samsung SSD wo das Betriebssystem drauf ist.

Viele Grüße Topse


----------



## joschi1407 (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

ich verfolge diese Aktion durch das Heft der PCGH bereits seit einigen Jahren und muss sagen, dass dies immer ein kleines Highlight ist. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich entschlossen, meinen bereits guten Rechner an den richtigen und notwendigen Stellen noch zu verbessern.  

Meine aktuell verbauten Komponenten sind:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600X @ 3,8 GHz
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! DARK ROCK ADVANCED C1
Mainboard: ASUS PRIME B350-Plus
Ram: G.Skill Aegis 2x 8GB DDR4-3000 CL16 
Grafikkarte: ZOTAC Geforce GTX 1060 3GB AMP! Edition
SSD: 256 GiB Samsung PM961 M.2 PCIe x4 NVMe
HDD: 2 TB Toshiba DT01ABA200 & 1 TB Samsung ST1000DM003
Netzteil: OCZ 500 Watt OCZ500MXSP 80+ modular
Gehäuse: YESICO Midi-Tower (Baujahr <= 2007)

Die ausgewählten Komponenten sind:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

CPU & CPU-Kühler:
Gemäß der Angabe des neuen PCGH-Indexes (11/2019) erreicht mein Ryzen 5 1600X noch respektable 63,5% im Gesamtindex. Die CPU ist moderat übertaktet und in Kombination mit meinem starken CPU-Kühler ist ein Upgrade in 2019 nicht mehr vorgesehen. Die CPU sowie der Kühler können bei dem ausgewählten Mainboard weiterverwendet werden. In 2020 steht dann ein Wechsel auf eine leistungsstärkere CPU aus dem aktuellen AMD-Portfolio mit mindestens 8 Kernen, respektive 16 Threads an.

Mainboard:
Die neue Plattform klingt sehr spannend und ist in Richtung Zukunft gesehen sicherlich eine deutlich bessere Variante als der aktuelle Mittelklasse Chipsatz B350.

RAM:
Da ich bereits 16 GiB verbaut habe, wären die weiteren 16 GiB eine ideale Erweiterung um genügend Arbeitsspeicher für aktuelle und kommende Anforderungen bereitzustellen.

Grafikkarte:
Der wohl größte Knackpunkt in meinem Rechner ist die betagte Geforce GTX 1060 zumal sie über lediglich 3 GiB an VRAM verfügt. Bei aktuellen AAA-Spielen muss ich mich deshalb leider auf eine schlechte Optik & Auflösung beschränken. Mit der ausgewählten  MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC könnte ich aktuelle Spiele endlich wieder in voller Auflösung auf meinem WQHD-Monitor genießen.

SSD:
Meiner 256 GiB NVMe SSD geht so langsam aber sicher der Speicherplatz aus. Hier wäre eine Verdopplung des Speichers durchaus wünschenswert. Daten liegen nach wie vor auf den HDD's.

Netzteil: 
Bei meinem aktuellen Netzteil handelt es sich um ein modulares 500 Watt-Netzteil der Marke OCZ, welches seit seinem Release in dem Gehäuse steckt. Nach etlichen tausend Betriebsstunden würde ich dieses gerne in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand schicken.

Gehäuse:
Mein YESICO-Gehäuse hat schon im Jahr 2007 meinen Core2Duo E6300 beherbergt. Das Design würde ich nach wie vor als schlicht, elegant & zeitlos beschreiben aber auch schon vor dem Hintergrund einer ausgeklügelten Kühlung würde ich diesen gerne ersetzen. Das Silent Base 801-Gehäuse von Be Quiet erfüllt in meinen Augen alle Ansprüche an Kühlleistung, Platzansprüche und Design.

Beste Grüße
joschi1407


----------



## Tigererpel (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team und liebe Leser,

Toll dass es auch dieses Jahr wieder eine Pimp Aktion gibt!

Meine Bewerbung:
Die letzten Jahre habe ich immer gerne die PCGH Pimp my PC Aktion mitverfolgt und mich für die Gewinner über ihre gepimpten Rechenmaschinen gefreut. Weil mein Rechner langsam aber sicher ein Upgrade nötig hat, möchte ich dieses Jahr selbst am Wettbereb teilnehmen und mich hiermit bewerben.
Ich überlege mir schon seit längerem, meinem mittlerweile fünfjährigen Rechner ein Upgrade zu gönnen. Gerade bei neueren Spieletiteln wie beispielsweise Borderlands 3 hat meine Hardware doch schon stark zu kämpfen und erreicht nur mit Müh und Not bei niedrigen Detaileinstellungen auf meinem WQHD Bildschirm Bildwiederholraten von 30-40 FPS. Auch bei CPU-lastigen Titeln wie Oxygen not Included merke ich, wie die Wiederholraten in den Keller gehen, sobald meine Kolonie eine ansehnliche Grösse erreicht hat. Die Aktion kommt mir daher gerade recht. Deshalb habe ich mich wiedereinmal hinter die Bücher (oder besser gesagt hinter die PCGH Hefte) gemacht , um mir mein Wunschsetup in Kombination mit der Pimp my PC 2019 Aktion zusammenzustellen. 


Mein heutiges Setup:
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5 Black mit Seitenfenster
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Gaming R9 390
Intel-Mainboard: ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-6600K
Prozessorlüfter: Alpenföhn Brocken 3
RAM: HyperX Fury (2x, 8GB, DDR4-2133, DIMM 288)
Gehäuselüfter: 
2x Fractal Lüfter (Lieferumfang des Gehäuses) - Front 
1x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B14-PS – Rückwand
1x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 - Boden
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P11 750 Watt
SSD: Samsung SSD Evo 850 (1000GB)
HDD: Samsung HD753LJ (750GB)

Bis vor 2 Jahren hatte ich eine Corsair H110i Kompaktwasserkühlung eingebaut. Diese habe ich dann allerdings aus zwei Gründen durch den Alpenföhn ersetzt. Zum einen wurde meine Grafikkarte unfassbar heiss und somit auch laut, da ich den Radiator an der Decke des Gehäuses befestigt hatte und die Hitze so nur sehr träg nach oben aus dem Gehäuse hinaussteigen konnte. Zum anderen war das System wohl auch nicht richtig dicht, da man beim Bewegen der Wasserkühlung die Wellen hören konnte, welche die Flüssigkeit im System schlug. Es war wohl mit der Zeit Flüssigkeit verdampft und Luft in die Leitung gekommen.


Meine Pimp My PC 2019 Hardwareauswahl:
Bei der Grafikkarte möchte ich auf jeden Fall bei AMD bleiben, da mein Monitor nur Free-Sync und kein G-Sync kann und auch Preis/Leistung bei AMD einfach besser ist. Deshalb habe ich mich für die RX 5700 XT entschieden. 
Mit meinem Prozessor war ich immer ganz zufrieden, weshalb mein gepimptes System wieder ein Herzstück aus dem Hause Intel bekommen soll. Damit sich der neue Prozessor über ein hübsches Bettchen freuen kann, habe ich mich für das Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC Mainboard entschieden. Hier finde ich sehr komfortabel, dass es WLAN und Bluetooth on Board hat, was gerade fürs verbinden mit einem Controller oder meinen Noise Cancelling Kopfhörern von Bose sehr angenehm ist. 
Neues Mainboard – Neuer Arbeitsspeicher. Damit ich auch für die Zukunft gewappnet bin, sollen es auf jeden Fall 32GB werden. 
Meine uralte Samsung HDD muss mittlerweile schon für Spieleinstallationen hinhalten, weil meine 1TB SSD leider randvoll ist. Mit der 2 TB Crucial sollen die HDD in den Ruhestand und die Samsung SSD auf die Ersatzbank geschickt werden. Ich würde dem System dann zusätzlich noch eine PCI-Express-SSD spendieren, auf welcher dann neben Windows ein paar wichtige und oft benutzte Programme Platz finden sollen.
Mit dem Be Quiet Lüfterset möchte ich die Fractal Lüfter, welche beim Gehäuse mitgeliefert wurden wie auch den alten Be Quiet Lüfter ersetzen um die Lautstärke des Setups zu minimieren.

Kurz gesagt sieht meine Auswahl wie folgt aus:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)
Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Zusatz Pimp aus meiner eigenen Tasche:
Wie bereits erwähnt, würde ich, wenn ich bei der Aktion gewinne, das System zusätzlich durch weitere Komponenten ergänzen.
Zum einen möchte ich den Prozessor ersetzten. Hier habe ich zwischen dem Intel Core i9-9900K und dem Intel Core i7-9700K gehadert. Schlussendlich viel meine Entscheidung auf den i7, da der i9 wohl noch lange Zeit für meine Anforderungen ein Overkill sein wird. Der höhere Stromverbrauch, die grössere Hitzeentwicklung wie auch der Preisunterschied waren die Kriterien, weshalb ich mich schlussendlich gegen den i9 entschieden habe.
Zum anderen möchte ich das System mit einer PCI-Express-SSD betreiben. Hier habe ich den PCGH Einkaufsführer zur Hand genommen. Ich habe mich für die Samsung SSD 970 Evo Plus (1TB) entschieden, da die Pro wesentlich teurer ist und die günstigere Corsair Force Series MP510 auf der offiziellen MSI Webseite beim oben gewünschten Mainboard in der Liste der unterstützten Speichermedien nicht aufgeführt wird.

Kurz gesagt sehen die zusätzlichen Komponenten wie folgt aus:
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-9700K
PCI-Express-SSD: Samsung SSD 970 Evo Plus (1TB)


Bilde:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schlusswort:
Zum Schluss möchte ich mich bei allen Lesern bedanken, die sich durch meinen Beitrag gekämpft haben, der wesentlich länger geworden ist, als geplant hatte. Auch beim PCGH Team möchte ich mich bedanken, denn ohne euch gäbe es diese Aktion nicht.


----------



## Arndtagonist (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Zunächst ein dickes Dankeschön an PCGH und die teilnehmenden Partner, die Pimp my PC 2019 unterstützen! Auch dieses Jahr möchte ich mein Glück versuchen und mich für die Aktion bewerben. Hier zunächst die Angaben und ein paar Worte zu meinem System:

*Ist-Stand und wie es dazu kam:*
CPU: Ryzen 7 3700X
Mainboard: ASUS ROG STRIX X570-F Gaming
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3
GPU: Powercolor Vega 56 Red Dragon
RAM: Crucial Ballistix 32GB 3000 CL15
PSU: Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 550W
Festplatten: Samsung 850 Evo 250 GB, Crucial MX 500 1TB
Gehäuse: Fractal Design R6 PCGH-Edition

Da ich momentan in Full-HD Spiele, ist meine Konfiguration eigentlich mehr als ausreichend und mein System aktuell, weshalb viele der Kategorien für mich aus heutiger Sicht weniger interessant sind. Eigentlich hatte ich aber noch vor Kurzem den Plan, ein anderes Upgrade durchzuführen: die Aufrüstung auf WQHD zusammen mit einer neuen Grafikkarte, um nicht nur ein visuelles Upgrade zu erhalten, sondern auch stärkeren Abstand beim CPU-Limit bei neueren Titeln zu hewinnen. Vor zwei Monaten wurde ich allerdings von einem Onlinehändler ausgewählt, das ASUS ROG STRIX X570-F Gaming zu testen und anschließend behalten zu dürfen. Kommend von einem Haswell-Prozessor, war ich sehr glücklich, aber auch dementsprechend „gezwungen“, mein Sparschwein zu plündern und in CPU und RAM zu investieren. In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich ebenfalls das Case und den CPU-Kühler erneuert, um das alte System als Gesamtkonstrukt mit anderen alten Teilen weiter als Office-Möhre nutzen zu nutzen oder verkaufen zu können. An dieser Stelle ein Dank an die Community, die mir sehr bei der Auswahl der Komponenten geholfen hat.

*Die einzelnen Komponenten:*
GPU: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio
Ich hatte großes Glück mit dem Preis, allerdings hat der Gewinn „ungewollte“ Investition erforderlich gemacht, sodass das Aufrüsten von Bildqualität weiter in den Hintergrund gerückt ist. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich bei dieser Gelegenheit vorrangig meine Punkte und das bestmögliche Grafikupgrade investieren: Die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio. Zwar habe ich mit meiner Vega die Vorzüge des Wattman in vollen Zügen genießen dürfen, man muss Nvidia aber zugestehen, dass sie momentan einfach die stärken Grafikkarten im oberen Segment fertigen. Die ausgewählte Karte ist zwar von der Rechenleistung her fast schon für 4K geeignet, der verhältnismäßig geringe Speicher lässt Sie aber wunderbar als High-End WQHD-Karte nutzen , was bei mir das nächste Ziel sein wird. Meine Vega würde die Auflösung zwar schaffen, allerdings stellt die  2080 Super ein signifikantes Upgrade dar.

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB
Hinzukommt eine Erweiterung meines Speichers. Momentan habe ich eine 1TB-SSD für alle Spieledaten und neuerdings auch für Home-Offiuce, die es aufgrund ihres wachsenden Umfangs immer mehr erforderlich machen, Spiele zu deinstallieren und mit dem Platz zu haushalten. Destiny 2 mit 80GB allein frisst bereits recht viel Speicherplatz, ist aber neben dem neuen Call of Duty oder Red Dead Redemption 2 noch ein eher kleiner Titel. Aus diesem Grund würde ich auch gerne mit dem Blick nach vorne eine weitere SSD verbauen, sodass mir die Crucial MX500 2 TB gerade richtig kommt, zumal ich mit meiner 1TB-Version ausschließlich gute Erfahrungen gesammelt habe.

[Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)]
Übrig bleiben genau drei Punkte im Rechner, die perfekt für die Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM wären. Doch hier bin mich mir bei der Wahl unsicher: Eine Kaufentscheidung für das neue Fractal Desgin-Gehäuse war nicht nur das gute Zubehör sowie die Glasscheibe, die mir immer Freude bereitet, wenn ich durch sie mein System bewundern kann, sondern auch die Lüftersteuerung und die hervorragenden Venturi-Lüfter. Das neue System hat für mich aber auch durch diese Funktionen unerwartete Nachteile: Da mein Computer aufgrund des Sichtfensters nun auf dem Schreibtisch stehen darf (somit auch näher an meinen Ohren ist) und der Luftdurchsatz selbst auf der geringsten Stufe ausgezeichnet ist, höre ich diesen aber auch konstant. Da die Lüfter aufgrund ihrer Anzahl und des 3-Pin-Anschlusses nicht richtig auf das Mainboard passen würden, nutze ich die Lüftersteuerung, die per PWM an das Mainboard angeschlossen wird und daher die Lüfter auch dementsprechend geregelt werden können. Das hat aber den entscheidenden Nachteil, dass die Steuerung durch den externen Stromanschluss es nicht erlaubt, die Lüfter in Stillstand zu versetzen. Somit laufen die Venturi dauerhaft mit mindestens 20%, was sich durch ein permanentes Luftrauschen bemerkbar macht. 
Hier kommen die Lüfter von BeQuiet ins Spiel: Laut Tests schaufeln diese zwar weniger Luft, sind dadurch aber auch leiser als die momentan verbauten. Ich erhoffe mir durch einen potenziellen Wechsel, dass das System im Leerlauf ruhiger wird. Da es aber PWM-Lüfter sind, die zwar trotzdem auf die Lüftersteuerung passen und ich mir momentan unsicher sind, ob ein Wechsel wirklich hilft, habe ich lange überlegt, ob ich diese überhaupt auf die Liste nehmen. Aus diesem Grund habe ich die Lüfter auch in eckige Klammern gesetzt: Sollte eine andere Mitbewerber*in diese dringlicher benötigen, will ich niemanden etwas wegnehmen und verzichte dann gerne auf diese. Ein spannendes Experiment für mich wäre es aber allemal.

*Was kommt danach? – potenzielle Anschaffungen:*
Falls ich gewinnen sollte, wird auf jeden Fall ein WQHD-Bildschirm angeschafft. Momentan schwanke ich da zwischen der Preis Leistungsempfehlung Acer XF0 XF270HUAbmiidprzx und der Luxusvariante Gigabyte Aorus AD27QD. Dank Adaptive-Sync und der Möglichkeit, in ein paar Jahren wieder eine AMD-GPU verbauen zu können, fällt die Entscheidung bewusst gegen G-Sync aus.
Da der Unterbau noch sehr jungfräulich ist, würden keine weiteren Teile im Zusammenhang mit der Aufrüstaktion ausgetauscht werden. Dieser ist nach jetzigem Stand hervorragend und wird sicherlich noch lange Zeit erhalten bleiben.

Zum Abschluss noch ein Bild von meinem aktuellen System und die Liste aus dem Rechner. Ich wünsche allen Mitbewerber*innen viel Glück!


SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
[Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)]
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Wutruus (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr gefeiertes PCGH-Team,
hiermit bewerbe und bedanke ich mich für das fantastische Gewinnspiel!


Nehmt euch in Acht, denn mein aktueller Rechner ist noch aus weniger aktuellen Zeiten:


Gehäuse: Thermaltake V3 Black Edition (VL80001W2Z)
CPU: AMD PhenomII X4 945
CPU-Kühler: Der beim Prozessor beiliegende. Vergebt mir.
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Tactical Arbeitsspeicher 8GB (1866MHz, CL9, 2x 4GB) DDR3-RAM Kit
Grafikkarte: Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5770 Vapor-X
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power (Cable Management) 480 Watt (E7-CM-480W)
SSD: Plextor M5 Pro 128 GB
HDD1+2: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB
HDD3: Samsung Spinpoint F2 ECOGREEN 1,5TB
Lüfter1+2: Noiseblocker BlackSilentFan XL1
Lüfter3: Habe ich vergessen, ist rechts neben dem HDD-Käfig.


Zur meinem PC kann ich sagen, dass ich die einzelnen Teile im Januar 2010 bestellt habe, damals noch mit nur 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher und mit insgesamt 3 identischen Festplatten. Als eine davon den Geist aufgab, kam die SSD als neue Systemplatte und im folgenden Jahr habe ich es auch als notwendig erachtet, den Arbeitsspeicher aufzustocken. Die 1,5 TB von Samsung kamen noch später hinzu, weil die Platte zufällig mal übrig war. Anfangs hatte ich auch ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk, das jedoch inzwischen den Geist aufgegeben hat. Da es keinen großen Grund für mich gab, das Laufwerk zu ersetzen, habe ich es kurzerhand ausgebaut und die Blende wieder eingesetzt.


Die Kiste hat mich jetzt also schon über 9,5 Jahre begleitet und so einiges erlebt! Und ich bin insgesamt doch sehr stolz darauf.


Zur Gaming-Karriere kann ich sagen, dass ich sogar The Witcher 3 und auch noch Mass Effect 4 gespielt habe, natürlich mit entsprechend schlechten Einstellungen, wobei ich den Fokus eigentlich nur noch auf hohe Texturqualitäten gelegt habe, der Rest war natürlich im Keller bzw. in der Hölle. Leider ließ sich das Ruckeln nicht vermeiden. Aber es lief eben gerade gut genug! Dank USB 3.0 und eines guten Sticks konnte ich sogar noch einen Performance-Gewinn erzielen, der sich als unschätzbar wertvoll erwiesen hat.


Jedoch gab es natürlich inzwischen auch schon so einige Spiele, die ich eben nicht mehr unter diesen Voraussetzungen spielen wollte oder gar konnte, Gewohnheit hin oder her. Ein besonders gutes Beispiel dafür ist Darksiders II Deathinitive Edition. Tatsächlich besitze ich auch die normale Version von Darksiders II und habe diese ohne zu starkes Ruckeln durchgespielt. Gerade deshalb konnte ich die Performance der überarbeiteten Version nicht lange ertragen. Welch eine Verschwendung! Die aufpolierte Grafik hat mich wirklich beeindruckt und ich würde sie gerne genießen können.


Mit der Optimierung von Spielen bin ich auch schon ein paar Problemen begegnet
.
Das Spiel Lost Sphear war sehr merkwürdig. Ich war mir eigentlich sicher, dass dieses Spiel meinen PC nicht in die Knie zwingt, aber weit gefehlt! Es nutzt bei bestimmten Gelegenheiten einen Effekt, der bei mir reproduzierbar zum Spielabsturz führt. Fazit: Ältere AMD bzw. ATI Grafikkarten haben einfach verloren - die Intel-Grafiklösung meines Laptops hat mich in diesem Fall wenigstens noch weiterspielen lassen, aber das kann ja nun wirklich nicht sein.


Und die relativ schlechte Portierung von Ys VIII: Lacrimosa of DANA ist leider so ausgefallen, dass mein PC nur am Anfang mit den Monstern zurechtkommt. Nach ein paar Stunden Spielfortschritt habe ich in den Kämpfen quasi ein Standbild, wenn 5 Monster auch mal etwas anderes tun als nur dazustehen. Da musste ich dann wirklich einsehen, dass ich doch endlich meinen Meister gefunden hatte. Bis heute konnte ich das Spiel daher nicht beenden, da half natürlich auch der Laptop nicht mehr, der ohnehin nie für Spiele geplant war.


Umso überraschter war ich, dass das Spiel Shiness - The Lightning Kingdom doch wirklich sehr flüssig lief! Plötzlich war ich wieder schwer beeindruckt, bevor mir später weitere Dämpfer verpasst wurden. Mit verschiedenen Spielen ist es ein Auf und Ab.


Nichtsdestotrotz sehne ich mich danach, Spiele in der Qualität zu spielen, die sie verdienen und bewährten Spielen in ihrer vollen Pracht erneut zu begegnen. Eine Liste wäre endlos, wie ihr euch bestimmt denken könnt - von künftig erscheinenden Titeln natürlich ganz zu schweigen.


Daher wäre es fantastisch, meinen PC mit diesem Gewinnspiel aufrüsten zu können und ich habe mich für folgende Aufrüst-Komponenten entschieden:


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)


Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Einen geeigneten Prozessor müsste ich selbstverständlich selbst organisieren, da das Ganze sonst nicht laufen würde. Mir hätte es da der AMD Ryzen R7 3700X doch sehr angetan.
 Meine SSD und die Festplatten sowie auch der ein oder andere Lüfter würden wohl erst einmal in das neue Zuhause einziehen.


Eine Erklärung für meine Wahl der Aufrüst-Komponenten:


Den RAM habe ich so gewählt, da ich schon öfter gehört habe, dass 16 GB bereits heute grenzwertig werden können. Also lege ich eine Schippe drauf!


Die Grafikkarte habe ich gewählt, weil es doch wirklich schade wäre, wenn die Spiele bei mir künftig früher als unbedingt nötig wieder anfangen würden, zu ruckeln! Hier setze ich auf Power und bin davon überzeugt, dass es die Punkte wert sein wird.


Das Netzteil habe ich gewählt, da es für die Grafikkarte die Empfehlung gibt, ein Netzteil mit mindestens 750 Watt zu nutzen. Obwohl ich denke, dass auch das schwächere Netzteil ausreichen sollte, möchte ich doch der Empfehlung folgen. Sicher ist sicher!


Das Mainboard habe ich gewählt, weil es lustigerweise das einzige der 3 ist, das hinten den von mir gewünschten 6. Anschluss für Klinkenstecker (Audio) mitbringt und ich bräuchte den schon, weil ich ansonsten mein ganzes Soundsystem umstellen müsste. Ein Glück, dass es nur wenige Punkte benötigt.


Das Gehäuse habe ich schließlich gewählt, obwohl ich es weder zwingend noch dringend bräuchte. Ich hätte diese 11 Punkte vielfältig nutzen können, doch gerade dieses Gehäuse hat mich wirklich sofort angesprochen, als ich mich über die verschiedenen Teile erkundigt habe. Man könnte sagen, es war Liebe auf den 1. Blick. Allerdings haben mir auch die Details natürlich sehr gut gefallen, also warum nicht?!


Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass es vermutlich nicht die klügste Auswahl insgesamt oder auch nur die klügste Wahl für meine Situation ist, aber ich bin mir trotzdem sicher, dass ich diese Auswahl nicht bereuen werde. Und was das Gehäuse betrifft... Im Gewinnfall soll ich sowieso Fotos von der Aufrüstung machen, also wäre das schon direkt win-win!


Ich würde mir dann auch noch mehr Mühe mit den Fotos geben. Kameras sind meinen Händen eher eine Art Geheimwaffe.


So, das wäre es auch soweit von mir. Möge das Glück auf der Seite aller Teilnehmer stehen!


----------



## Ch40slo0rd (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Zunächst einmal ein großes Lob an die PCGH-Redaktion für diese sehr coole Aktion. Diese Aktion kommt mir super gelegen, da ich momentan darüber nachdenke meinen Gaming-PC aufzurüsten.

Mein PC ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt und hat mir bis jetzt sehr gute Dienste geleistet, aber man merkt in modernen Spielen, dass er an seine Grenzen kommt. Momentan verbaut sind folgende Komponenten:

Mainboard: Asus Z-97-A
CPU: Intel Core i5 4460
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Chooten
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 RAM von Crucial
GPU: Asus GTX 970 Strix
SSD: Samsung 860 Evo 1 TB
HDD: 2 TB Massenspeicher, Marke unbekannt
PSU: 550W Maxpro
Gehäuse: Ein altes, dass mein Vater rumliegen hatte.
Gehäuselüfter: 1x 140mm hinten, war schon im Gehäuse verbaut.

Wie gesagt dieser PC hat mir bis jetzt sehr gute Dienste geleistet und hat auch bis letztes Jahr alle Spiele in FHD mit Ultra-Einstellungen geschafft. Allerdings habe ich mir dieses Jahr einen neuen Monitor gekauft mit 1440p und 144Hz von Viewsonic mit G-Sync, was auch meine Grafikartenwahl etwas einschränkt. Diese höhere Auflösung zwingt die GTX970 doch schon stark in die Knie, weswegen es Zeit für eine neue GPU wird. Zudem ist mein CPU auch schon etwas älter und fürs Video schneiden z.B. eher ungeeignet. Dies werde ich in Zukunft wohl öfter tun, da ich mir ein Motorrad und eine Actioncam geleistet habe, um meine Reisen dokumentieren zu können. Nun folgt meine Wunschkonfiguration mit einer kurzen Erklärung zu jedem Teil.

Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM:*
Ich möchte gerne ein neues und halb-modulares Netzteil, da mein altes schon vor 2 Monaten den Geist aufgegeben hat und ich momentan nur einen Ersatz aus dem Keller meines Vaters eingebaut habe. Noch läuft alles, aber ich weiß nicht wie lange noch. Deswegen wird es Zeit für ein neues mit ein bisschen Reserven für die GPU und eventuell besseren CPU später.

*CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4*
Auch hier habe ich zwar einen CPU-Kühler momentan, der scheint aber manchmal schon mit dem alten i5 überfordert und ist das bestimmt dann auch mit einem neuen Ryzen 7. Außerdem finde ich den Dark Rock Pro 4 einfach schick und er ist auch total überdimensioniert, sodass ich später nen heißeren CPU einbauen könnte ohne Probleme zu haben.

*Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black*
Ein meiner Meinung nach wirklich schönes Gehäuse, in das auch später eine Custom-Wasserkühlung passen würde, die ich auch mal vorhabe zu bauen. Dafür fehlt mir leider das nötige Kleingeld. Aber das Gehäuse würde es unterstützen, es sieht einfach gut aus und es ist eines der wenigen, dass noch Einbauschächte für 5,25'' Laufwerke besitzt.

*AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi*
Auch wenn ich das WiFi-Feature des Mainboards bestimmt nicht benutzen werde, möchte ich gerne ein X570-Board haben, da diese zukunftssicherer scheinen als X470 oder älter. Das Board bietet alles, was ich brauche und sogar Unterstützung für PCIe 4.0, was in der Zukunft interessant sein könnte. 

*Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC*
Wegen des Bildschirms musste es eine NVIDIA-Karte werden und die neue 2070 Super hat mich da einfach angelacht. Vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis besser als die RTX 2070 non Super und mit extra Rechenkernen für Raytracing eine schöne Investition in die Zukunft, besonders mit Spielen wie Cyberpunk 2077 und WatchDogs Legion nächstes Jahr. Eigentlich sollte es bis jetzt eine Asus RTX 2070 Super Strix werden, aber die MSI hier sieht fast soagr noch besser aus und von der Leistung schenken sich die Karten eh nur sehr wenig.

Jetzt natürlich die Frage womit das System abgerundet wird, es ist ja noch nicht funktionsfähig.

*CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X*
Meiner Meinung nach momentan der beste 8-Kerner für den Preis und zukunftssicher, wegen der 8 Kerne und 16 Threads. Ich merke meinem 4-Kerner an, dass ihm manchmal 4 weitere Kerne gut tun würden, gerade wenn es ums Rendern und Schneiden geht, aber auch beim Zocken sind die 3,2 GHZ einfach zu wenig geworden, er läuft konstant bei 100% z.B. bei AC-Origins. Deswegen ein neuer Ryzen, der sowohl beim zocken als auch beim Arbeiten deutlich besser ist. Zudem werden während meines Physik-Studiums wohl noch ein paar Simulationen auf dem Rechner laufen müssen, mehr Rechenleistung schadet also nie.

*RAM: 32GB G.Skill Trident Z 3600 MHz*
Für Ryzen CPUs der absolute Sweetspot was die Ram-Frequenz angeht und wegen der guten Sekundärtimings der Samsung B-Dies meist besser als die Konkurrenz mit 3600 MHz. Ich weiß noch nicht ob 16 oder 32 GB, kommt darauf an, was mein Konto so sagt. Zum Schneiden wären 32GB natürlich sehr viel besser.

Speicher:
Habe ich momentan genug, da ich erst vor einem Jahr die 860 Evo mit 1 TB gekauft habe. Vielleicht wird es irgendwann mal eine nvme-SSD geben, aber momentan benötige ich sie nicht.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder meines PCs momentan, das Case ist so alt, dass es nichtmal Kabel-Management hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ted_Brautigan (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hallo,

war zwar bislang kaum im Forum unterwegs, lese aber seit Jahren gerne das PCGH Magazin;
es hat mir sehr dabei geholfen, meinen derzeitigen (und bislang einzigen ) PC zusammen zu stellen.
Generell macht es mir unglaublich Spaß, aktuelle Hardware zu vergleichen, und mir vorzustellen, wie ich meinen PC "aufmotzen" könnte - ähnlich wie andere bei ihren Autos.

Dieses Gewinnspiel finde ich daher eine großartige Idee - vielen Dank an die PCGH Redaktion an dieser Stelle!

Meine derzeitige Hardware:
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VG5-W
Mainboard: Asus M5A97 R2.0
CPU: AMD FX 8350
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060
Speicher: 1 TB Samsung 850 EVO SSD ; 1 TB HDD
Ram: Crucial Ballistix 4x4 GB DDR3 RAM
Netzteil: Sharkoon 
Corsair VS550


Wie kommt meine Auswahl zustande?

1.  Das Mainboard (und die CPU...)
- ist mit Sicherheit die "Upgrade-bedürftigste" Komponente in meinem PC,
die Plattform in Zusammenspiel mit dem FX 8350 hat mir nun einige Jahre treue Dienste geleistet,
diese Komponenten habe ich beim Bau des PC ausgewählt, da ich mich an ein knappes Budget halten wollte, da ich hauptsächlich an eher Grafik lastigen Singleplayer-Spielen (zb. FarCry, Assassins Creed) interessiert war, und generell das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis erzielen wollte.
Mein Ziel war eine CPU, die möglichst wenig kostet, und mir trotzdem alle Spiele in möglichst spielbaren FPS anzeigt - bis heute bin ich oft überrascht wie gut die CPU das bewerkstelligt. 

Allerdings muss ich leider auch zugeben, dass es schon öfter Zeitpunkte gab, wo ich mir gewünscht hätte mehr Geld in Mainboard und CPU investiert zu haben, allein um zukunftssicherer zu sein.
Ich merke in letzter Zeit immer mehr, dass meine CPU doch zum Flaschenhals werden kann - insbesondere, wenn ich zwischendurch mal mit Freunden Online (Strategie-) Spiele spielen möchte, und auf einmal merke, dass ich an manchen Stellen nicht über 40 FPS komme, egal wie niedrig ich die Grafik einstelle.

Daher fiel meine Wahl auf das „MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus“ – mit diesem bin ich für die Zukunft gut gerüstet, und plane selbst einen i5 oder i7 Prozessor dafür zu kaufen.

2. Arbeitsspeicher
Hier entschied ich mich für den „Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)“um für die Zukunft optimal ausgestattet zu sein, 16 GB sind zwar derzeit noch für alle Spiele genug, allerdings kann sich das schnell ändern,
und wie ich in den letzten zwei Jahren schmerzlich feststellen musste, können die RAM-Preise sehr schnell in die Höhe schießen.

3. Gehäuse
Mit meinem Gehäuse bin ich bislang ehrlich gesagt sehr zufrieden, wie CPU und Mainboard war es eher eine Budget Lösung, jedoch hatte ich nie Grund mich zu beklagen.
Im Zuge des Upgrades würde ich die neuen Komponenten jedoch ebenfalls gerne in einem genauso neuen Gehäuse unterbringen, und das „Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange“ trifft sowohl was das Design, als auch die Ausstattung angeht voll meinen Geschmack.

4. CPU Kühler
Viel Kühlleistung – wenig Lautstärke, was will man mehr?

5. Netzteil
Die neuen Komponenten möchte ich mit einem leisen und modernen Netzteil antreiben, das „Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt“ ist hierfür perfekt geeignet.

6. Grafikkarte
Eigentlich hatte ich gar nicht vor, hier eine Grafikkarte auszuwählen.
Die GTX 1060 ist noch die stärkste und neueste Komponente in meinem Setup (zuvor hatte ich die R9 380 Nitro von AMD), in Full HD schafft diese noch jedes Spiel in hohen bis maximalen Einstellungen mit 60FPS.
Allerdings hatte ich am Ende noch exakt genug Punkte übrig, um die „MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC“ auszuwählen, diese Grafikkarte passt perfekt zu den restlichen Komponenten,
das einzige Problem, dass ich dann noch habe ist, dass ich dann einen neuen Bildschirm (wenigstens WQHD, wenn nicht UHD) benötige 

Fazit: am Ende kommt mein „Aufrüsten“ schon fast einem Neubau gleich, und genau das würde ich machen, wenn ich einer der glücklichen Sieger wäre.
Die „alten“ Komponenten würde ich benutzen, um einen Gast-PC zum Beispiel für Freunde zuhause zu haben – dann könnten wir jederzeit „spontan“ Lan-Partys machen.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück, und freue mich für die Gewinner, Toi Toi Toi!


----------



## karub1983 (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team

Vorab Weiß nicht wie man hier ein Beitrag erstellt daher hoffe ich das Antworten richtig ist.

Mein jetziger PC ist nur ein kleiner Dell..
Core i5
8500GT Grafik
und eine 500GB Sata II Dell
und ein HD DVD Brenner von LG
4GB Kingston Hyper X DDR3-1333

Siehe Bild


Mein letzter Spiele PC war ein Athlon FX (und die guten alten Xp`s)
Ich habe auch noch ein Chieftec Gehäuse Mesh mit einem Passiven Corsair 550w Netzteil. 
Das Netzteil würde ich weiter verwenden die neuen Karten brauchen ja nicht soviel wie meine 8800GTX damals.

leisten kann ich mir im Moment nichts neues.



Meine Wunschliste

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Dann wünsch ich mir mal Glück.


----------



## GB_2019 (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Zunächst ein dickes Dankeschön an PCGH und die teilnehmenden Partner, die Pimp my PC 2019 unterstützen! 

Da ich  mir bisher nur mit gebrauchter Hardware Rechner gebaut habe, möchte ich  dieses Jahr mein Glück versuchen und mich für die Aktion bewerben. Hier zunächst die Angaben und ein paar Worte zu meinem System:

mein Rechner

CPU:   Intel  i5 750 
Mainboard:   oem (acer foxconn)
GPU:   MSI Geforce 750 GTX Ti
RAM:  2 x Crucial 4GB + 2 x Samsung 2GB
Festplatte:   Seagate 2TB
Gehäuse: Sharkoon MS140

Da mein System für neue Spiele selbst in Full-HD zu schwach wird, würde ich mir gerne ein komplett neues System aufbauen. Doch meine finanziellen Mittel reichen dafür nicht aus, deshalb hoffe ich mit etwas Glück die folgenden Komponenten bei dieser Aktion  zu gewinnen.


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Damit hätte ich die Möglichkeit, mir erstmalig ein aktuelles System aufzubauen. Als Ergänzung würde ich eine AMD Ryzen 5 3600 CPU  kaufen und 
eine PCI-Express-SSD von WD 256 GB,die zur Zeit nutzlos ist, einbauen.

Ich wünsche allen Mitbewerber*innen viel Glück!


----------



## Bier-Grills (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bewerbung:

Es soll eine wassergekühlte AMD Maschine werden! 

Früher viel gezockt und heute nur noch interesse an Hardware.
Das basteln am PC habe ich schon immer gerne gemacht. Auch als 81er Jahrgang habe ich immer noch sehr viel Spaß dabei, ein PC nach meinen Wünschen zusammen zu schrauben und zu modden.
Natürlich muss er wassergekühlt sein.  Dezente Optik und mit dem Fokus auf Silence ist mein Kredo.

Gepant ist auf jedenfall 420 Radi für die Be Quiet Lüfter damit der Ryzen nicht ins schwitzen kommt.
Die Grafikkarte wird via Riser-Kabel zur Schau gestell (siehe Foto von mein Build).

Das ist erst mal der grobe Plan, ich will garnicht zuviel schreiben.



RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Mein altes Intel System auf dem Foto:
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance
CPU: 4790K (wassergekühlt)
Gehäuse: thermaltake core p5 (gemoddet)
Grafikkarte: 1080 TI  (wassergekühlt)
Radiator: EK-CoolStream XE 480 (mit 8 Lüftern)


----------



## bezzerwizzer (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Tolle Aktion, ich hoffe ich werde ausgewählt.

So siehts in meinem PC aus:     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um das zu ändern wünsche ich mir:

- RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
- SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
- Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
- CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
- Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
- Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
- AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
- Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

 - CPU, optisches Laufwerk und HDD würde ich selbst anschaffen.


Aktuell verbaut sind

- Prozessor - Intel Core i5-4690K @ 3.50GH
- Grafikkarte - Gigabyte Aourus GTX GTX 1060 - 6GB
- SSD - Samsung 840 Evo 250GB
- HDD - Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB
- RAM - Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3 1600 C9 4x4GB
- Mainboard - MSI Z97 GAMING 5, Sockel 1150, ATX
- Netzteil - be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 630 Watt

in einem

- BitFenix Raider Midi-Tower black


Grüße!!


----------



## Bastelopa (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Tolle Aktion, da ich schon ein Upgrade geplant hatte, jedoch eng kalkulieren muss.
Ich beabsichtige den Kauf einer Ryzen 7 2700X CPU zum Austausch einer Ryzen 3 2200G

Die Konfiguration meines PC´s:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehäuse: Sharkoon S25-W
Lüfter: 3 Sharkoon Serie im Gehäuse
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 - 400W CM
Board: MSI X470 Gaming Pro
CPU: Ryzen 3 2200G
Grafikkarte: Sapphire RX 570 8GB Nitro+
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000MHz 16GB Kit
Festspeicher: Samsung 970 EVO Plus NVMe M.2 - 500GB
Datenspeicher: Crucial SSD BX500 256 GB


Liste meines Wunsch-Upgrades:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Ostwolf89 (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend,

ich bin erst vor kurzem über diesen Beitrag gestolpert, aus diesem Grund würde ich gern mitmachen. 

Mein aktueller PC ist angehängt im Bild
CPU: I5 6500
CPU Cooler: Boxed-Lüfter
GPU: Sapphire RX 570 Pulse
Netzteil: 700W Pure Power 10
RAM: 2x8GB Kingston mit 2400 Mhz
SSD: 256 GB SSD Samsung EVO 850
HDD: ST2000DM001 Seagate 2TB
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z170HD3P-CF
Gehäuse: Enermax, weiß leider nicht welche Baureihe

Ich habe noch weiterhin ein Corsair Gehäuse (3 Lüfter mit inbegriffen im Gehäuse) und einen Arctic CO 13 Towerkühler rumliegen, die ich für eine Aufrüstung verwenden wollen würde.
Ich würde alles außer die Festplatten aufwerten wollen, da sowohl die CPU, wie der Arbeitsspeicher nicht mehr state of the art sind.
Da ich in Zukunft auch auf WQHD umsteigen und nicht auf FHD bleiben will, braucht man dafür natürlich eine bessere Grafikkarte und diesem Zusammenhang muss auch das gesamte Restsystem aufgewertet werden. 
Ansonsten habe ich eigentlich nur vor Teile auszutauschen die kaputt gehen, da ich mir aktuell eigentlich keinen neuen PC leisten kann.
Ich würde die Teile selbstständig aus- und einbauen.

Wunscherweiterung wären, und diese würden sich auch perfekt ins System einfügen.

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Bild der aktuellen Komponenten


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Ostwolf89^^


----------



## jamie-ciara (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGamesHardware-Team,


danke, dass Ihr diese tolle Aktion dieses Jahr wieder durchführt. Danke auch an alle Kooperationspartner, die die Komponenten dieses Jahr für sogar 6 Teilnehmer zur Verfügung stellen.


Ich finde es sehr schön, dass PCGH die Auswahl dieses Jahr vereinfacht hat, und man nicht zwingend aus jeder Rubrik etwas auswählen muss. So kann man seine Auswahl flexibler gestalten und gezielter auf seine jeweiligen Bedürfnisse und Wünsche eingehen.


Ich bin ein knapp 40 Jahre alter Familienvater, der sich in seiner Freizeit unglaublich gerne mit dem Computer beschäftigt. 
Deshalb möchte ich auch dieses Jahr über PimpMyPC versuchen, ein Upgrade für mein aktuelles System zu erhalten.

Das sieht so aus (Hauptkomponente):

*Mainboard:* _______________________________________________________Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Pro

*CPU + Kühler:* ____________________________________________________Intel i7 8700K / Alphacool Eisbaer LT 240

*Grafikkarte:* ______________________________________________________EVGA GTX 970 SC / Nvidia Quadro 4000 2GB

*RAM:* _____________________________________________________________32GB G.Skill Trident Z 3200 RGB

*Gehäuse:* _________________________________________________________Aerocool Quartz RGB

*Festplatten:* ______________________________________________________1x SSD:   Crucial 512GB; 2x HDD: WD 3TB & Samsung 1TB

*Netzteil:* __________________________________________________________Be Quiet Straight Power 10, 700W

*Monitor:* __________________________________________________________Samsung SyncMaster BX2331, FHD 23"



In dieser Zusammenstellung läuft das System nun schon seit ca. 1-2 Jahren. Nach und nach ist einzelne Hardware dazugekommen. 
Der Monitor ist uralt, das Gehäuse habe ich auch schon etwas länger. Den Prozessor besitze ich seit ca. einem Jahr und das Mainboard seit dem letzten Jahreswechsel. 
Mitte 2019, als die RAM-Preise deutlich sanken, habe ich hier weitere 16GB nachgerüstet.
Dass meine GTX 970 Grafikkarte auch bald ausgetauscht werden musste, war mir natürlich klar. Da dieser Punkt aber recht kostspielig ist, wollte dieser Schritt gut bedacht sein.
Leider hat sich die GTX 970  nach inzwischen 6 Jahren verabschiedet. Seitdem ersetzt eine Quadro 4000, die ich von einem Kumpel erhalten habe, diese Lücke. Diese Karte ist eher für Konstrukteure konzipiert und vermittelt mit 2GB Videospeicher einem nicht wirklich das so wahre Gaming-Erlebnis. Für alltägliche Aufgaben und Anwendungen ist diese aber ausreichend.

Natürlich ist hier besonders akuter Handlungsbedarf angesagt. Leider tue ich mich hier etwas schwer mit der Entscheidung. Deshalb kommt mir diese Aktion hier wie gerufen. Okay, ich habe auch gehofft, dass PCGH sie dieses Jahr wieder durchführt. Grundsätzlich war es wohl auch nicht verkehrt etwas zu warten, denn die RTX Super-Karten lohnen sich vom Preis ja schon eher, als die Non-Super Karten.
Deshalb, weil ich mit meinem Setup soweit mehr als zufrieden bin, habe ich meinen Focus voll auf meinem Hauptbedarf: "Grafikkarte" gelegt.

Mein Prozessor läuft mit 4,7 GHz   sehr gut   auf dem Board. Dieses ist bereits mit 32GB RAM bestückt und alles harmoniert perfekt. Da sehe ich absolut keinen Handlungsbedarf. Natürlich könnte man ein neues, noch besseres, aktuelleres Intel-Mainboard wählen. Aber einen spürbaren Vorteil sollte es mir wohl nicht bringen und wäre als Upgrade zu diesem Zeitpunkt eher eine Verschwendung. Auch ein RAM Wechsel wäre für mich total sinnlos, da Geschwindigkeit und Volumen keine Verbesserung darstellen.
Auch sehe ich keinen Bedarf an einem CPU-Kühler-Wechsel. Meine Wasserkühlung tut ihren Dienst ganz gut, da wird auch selbst der Dark Rock Pro 4  nicht effektiver sein. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob und wie der mit meinen RAM-Riegeln und deren Bauhöhe zurechtkommt.
Mit dem Aerocool Quartz Pro habe ich bereits ein sehr gutes Gehäuse. Damit bin ich äußerst zufrieden, weshalb ich in dieser Rubrik nichts ausgewählt habe.

Grundsätzlich versuche ich meine Hardware so lange wie möglich zu nutzen. Deshalb wird   dementsprechend   auch   alles   vorsichtig behandelt und regelmäßig gereinigt und gepflegt. Ich denke, das ist in meinem Computer-Lebenslauf auch so zu sehen. 
Wenn etwas kaputt geht, okay, da kann man nichts machen. Nichts hält ewig oder wird irgendwann einfach zu alt. Aber ich kaufe mir nicht neue Hardware, um jedes Jahr das aktuellste und neueste haben zu müssen.


Die einzigen Punkte, an denen ich Verbesserungsbedarf sehe, ist (klar) die *Grafikkarte*, eine etwas zukunftssicherere und stärkere *PSU* und Speicherplatz (den braucht man immer) durch eine *SSD M.2*. Da trotz dieser Auswahl noch ein paar Punkte übrig bleiben, würde ich diese in 120mm *Gehäuse-Lüfter* investieren.

Daher meine Wunschkombination:

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


*
Grafikkarte:*
Hier habe ich die stärkste zur Auswahl stehende Grafikkarte ausgewählt. Zweifelsfrei auch eine der schönsten in diesem Segment. Durch den Tri-Frozr und die RGB Beleuchtung macht sie einen imposanten Eindruck. Mit Nvidia kann man nichts falsch machen, wenn man nicht auf den Cent gucken muss. AMD hat hier zwar etwas aufgeschlossen, ist meiner Meinung nach durch den höheren Strombedarf und auch höhere Wärmeentwicklung noch etwas im Nachteil. Ich möchte sehr gerne in den Genuss einer TOP-Grafikkarte kommen und möchte meine Chance dadurch hier nutzen.
Die Berichte der *MSI RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio* lesen sich sehr gut. Die Baulänge stellt für mein Gehäuse kein Problem dar. Sie würde perfekt hineinpassen.


*Netzteil:*
Durch die stärkere Grafikkarte wäre ein Upgrade auf das *Straight Power 11 850W* in diesem Bereich sinnvoll. Auf der MSI – Homepage wird für diese Karte mindestens ein 650W starkes Netzteil empfohlen. Mit 700W liege ich derzeit knapp drüber, allerdings hat meine aktuelle PSU schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und die neuen Netzteile sind im Vergleich schon sehr viel effizienter und leiser geworden. Auch im Hinblick auf die nächsten Jahre, wäre ich damit dann gut gerüstet. Mein bisheriges Netzteil könnte ich dann als Backup für Notfälle zurücklegen, oder für den Bau eines 2. Systems (Frau, Kinder?) verwenden.

Das 1000W Netzteil Dark Power Pro von Be Quiet ist für mich keine Option, da ich nicht glaube, dass ich das jemals ausreizen könnte.


*SSD:*
Hier habe ich die *Crucial P1* SSD mit *500GB* Speicherplatz gewählt um endlich in den Genuss einer *M.2* Speicherkarte zu kommen. Speicherplatz braucht man immer. Die Daten sammeln sich mit der Zeit an und werden an sich auch immer größer. Auf dieser möchte ich zukünftig alle meine Spiele installieren und gleichzeitig von der hohen Geschwindigkeit profitieren, die diese Karte bietet. Denn auch die Spiele brauchen immer mehr Kapazität. Z. B.: Red Dead Redemption 2: heftige 150GB und Call of Duty Modern Warfare: sogar 175GB. Wer weiß, wie das in Zukunft so weitergeht. Ruckzuck ist auch diese Festplatte wieder voll.
Meine 2,5“ SSD von Crucial verwende ich bereits für das Betriebssystem und Programme. Zwei weitere HDD`s als Sammelort für Familienbilder, Videos und sonstige Dateien.


*Gehäuselüfter:*
Gehäuselüfter habe ich genug im Einsatz. Allerdings könnte ich zwei weitere gebrauchen, um die beiden vom Eisbaer-Radiator auszutauschen. Wenn diese voll aufdrehen, ist das doch sehr deutlich hörbar und mir etwas zu laut. Die *120er Silent Wings 3 Lüfter* von *Be Quiet* eignen sich bestens für diese Aufgabe. Denn diese erzeugen eine deutlich geringere Geräuschentwicklung (16.4 dB) gegenüber meinen jetzigen (29 dB) und entwickeln dabei sogar einen noch höheren Luftdruck (1,79 zu 1,66). Dadurch sind sie bestens geeignet, um die erforderliche Luft durch den Radiator nach außen zu drücken. So könnte ich meinen Rechner zusätzlich noch etwas leiser gestalten.



*Weitere benötigte Hardware:*
*Monitor: *
Das wäre mein nächstes, finales Ziel. Wenn ich mein System durch diese Aktion hier aufwerten darf, wäre es mein absoluter Traum, meine Spiele auf einem   reaktionsschnellen   IPS- G-Sync Monitor spielen zu dürfen. Ich denke 27 Zoll wären bei meinem aktuellen Sitzabstand perfekt. In einer WQHD-Auflösung könnte ich auch eine recht ordentliche FPS-Rate erreichen. Das wäre  absolut fantastisch!

Mit diesem Aufbau wäre ich dann überglücklich und für die nächsten Jahre bestens versorgt.
Wenn ich dann noch an die erfreuliche Nachricht denke, dass Read Dead Redemption 2 demnächst für den PC in den Handel kommt… Das ist der absolute Hammer, da freu ich mich schon so riesig drauf. Aber zuerst ist noch Assassin`s Creed  Odyssey dran. Das möchte ich erst anspielen, wenn ich auch eine gute Grafikkarte dazu habe.  So wie es jetzt ist macht das ja keinen Sinn, wenn es denn überhaupt starten würde.





Am Ende ist zwar noch ein Punkt übrig, ich habe aber alles was ich brauchen könnte und bin rundum zufrieden.

Soweit meine Zusammenstellung und Begründung meiner Komponenten-Auswahl. 
Natürlich würde ich mich riesig freuen, wenn die Jury mich auswählt. In diesem Fall würde ich das alles sehr gerne selbst zusammenbauen, weil es mir unglaublich viel Spaß macht.

Selbstverständlich bin ich mich mit den Teilnahmebedingungen einverstanden und schreibe gerne einen umfassenden Bilder-Bericht zu den erhaltenen Komponenten. Das ist ja auch das Mindeste, was man hier als  Gegenleistung beisteuern kann und sollte.  


Nachmals vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten und Sponsoren.
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und Spaß bei dieser Aktion.
Schöne Grüße




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n!Faculty (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rÃ¼stet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

um meinen jetzigen PC zu verstehen, muss man mein Leben etwas näher kennen.
Ich bin gelernter Fachinformatiker und arbeite als Systemadministrator und Penetrationtester. Bevor jemand jetzt seltsame Gedanken bekommt, unter Was macht ein Penetrationtester? 
                | IT-Talents gibt es darin eine kurze Einführung.

Mein System beherbergt daher mehrere virtuelle Umgebungen, damit ich mein Handwerk verfeinern und erweitern kann. Hierfür brauche ich vor allem Speicherplatz, Arbeitsspeicher und Rechenleistung. Als Ausgleich dazu spiele ich allerdings auch sehr gerne (die Leidenschaft ist immerhin schon älter als mein Beruf). Zum Glück fehlt bei den Anforderungen an einen Spiele PC nur noch eine vernünftige Grafikkarte.

Im gesamten sieht meine Hardware so aus:
Intel Core i5 8600K
Scythe Mugen 4 + 1 zusätzlicher Noctua NF-P12
ASRock Z370 Pro4
16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000
KFA2 GeForce GTX 1070 EX
550 Watt Cougar GX

Um Daten zu speichern, sind folgende Dinge verbaut:
Samsung 850Evo 240GB -> Betriebssystem / Software
2000GB Seagate HDD -> Datengrab
Corsair Force 3 120GB
Samsung 850Evo 240GB
Adata SP900 120GB

Die drei letzten SSDs stammen aus ehemaligen Rechnern oder Notebooks und wurden für ein einfacheres Handling zum einem einzelnen Speicherplatz mit 480GB Kapazität zusammengefasst. Hier lagern Spiele und einige der eingesetzten VMs, sofern diese nicht bereits auf die 2TB HDD weichen mussten.

Die Hardware befindet sich in einem alten Antec Gehäuse, welches mir ein Bekannter zur Verfügung gestellt hat, nachdem das vorherige Xigmatek Midgard aus dem Jahre 2010 quasi vor meinen Augen vollends auseinandergefallen ist.
Um die Front zumindest etwas geschlossen zu halten wurde dort sogar ein 5,25'' DVD-Laufwerk verbaut, auch wenn es nicht an Strom bzw. Mainboard angeschlossen wurde. Leider waren nicht mehr alle Frontblenden vorhanden, weswegen die Frontoptik von dem altbackenen Laufwerk verschandelt wird. Als Gehäuselüfter werkelt am hinteren Ende des Gehäuses ein einsamer Enermax TB. Silence, welcher leider aufgrund von Altersdemenz nicht mehr weiß, dass sein Name nicht "Lagergeräusche" bedeutet.

Um überhaupt etwas sehen zu können, stehen zwei Monitore auf meinem Schreibtisch, nämlich ein
27" Hannspree HQ271HPG (2560 x 1440)
sowie ein
21,5" Samsung SyncMaster 2243SN (1920 x 1080).

Zusammenfassend zwar ein lauffähiges System mit auch größtenteils gar nicht so alter Hardware, allerdings lässt sich nur mit Headset und Musik vernünftig arbeiten, da die Nebengeräusche die Konzentration stören. Die Grafikkarte in Verbindung mit dem WQHD Monitor reicht zwar selbst noch für neuere Titel, allerdings ist hier jedes Mal anfangs ein Spielen mit den Grafikoptionen nötig, um ein flüssiges und gleichzeitig optisch akzeptables Ergebnis zu erzielen.

*Meine Wunschliste
*RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Erklärung der Wunschliste
*
*Ram
*Die bisher verbauten 16GB Ram stoßen mittlerweile vor allem beim Arbeiten an ihre Grenzen. Mit mehreren aktiven VMs müssen bereits Abstriche gemacht werden, um Host und VM gleichzeitig zu betreiben.
Das ausgewählte 32GB Kit schafft diesen Engpass aus der Welt.

*SSD
*Die jetzige Konfiguration mit System-SSD, großer HDD sowie dem eingerichteten Speicherplatz ist zwar praktibal, allerdings auch ein Tanz auf einer scharfen Klinge. Sowohl die HDD als auch die SSDs haben bereits einige Zeit und Nutzung auf dem Buckel. Der Speicherplatz bietet keinerlei Redundanz, ein Ausfall einer einzelnen SSD bedeutet das Aus für alle vorhandenen Daten. Da bereits jetzt der Platz auf den SSDs nicht mehr ausreicht, um Spiele und VMs gleichzeitig dort zu betreiben, werden des Öfteren Kopieraktionen sowie symbolische Links genutzt, um die jeweils aktuellen Daten auf den schnellsten Speichermedien verfügbar zu halten. Die 2TB SSD löst den kompletten Speicherplatz ab. Die HDD verbleibt als reines Backupmedium im PC, die ausgebauten SSDs werden entweder in externen Gehäusen bzw. in Notebook oder PC meiner Frau oder Tochter weitergenutzt.

*CPU-Kühler
*Der jetzige Scythe Mugen 4 ist zwar kein schlechter CPU Kühler, wurde aber bereits mehrfach ein- und ausgebaut. Mittlerweile sind einige der Lamellen verbogen, die originale Lüfterbefestigung ist bereits verschwunden und wurde durch einen selbstgebogenen Draht ersetzt. Die eingesetzten Lüfter sind lange nicht mehr unhörbar und tragen zur allgemeinen Geräuschkulisse des Rechners bei.
Der Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro ist ein würdiger Nachfolger für den Mugen und laut Berichten leise und leistungsfähig.

*Lüfter-Set
*Wie bereits beschrieben sind die jetzigen Lüfter alt und teilweise nicht mehr laufrund, alle haben bereits mehrere PCs bzw. Gehäuse hinter sich. Die Shadow Wings sollen zusammen mit den restlichen Komponenten einen frischen und vor allem leisen PC ermöglichen.

*Gehäuse
*Das Gehäuse wurde in meinen Budgetplänen bisher immer sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt. Hauptsache alle Komponenten finden Platz und können gekühlt werden war die Devise. Optik, Seitenfenster, Beleuchtung und die anderen optischen Merkmale waren immer nachrangige Punkte. Lautstärke  bzw. Dämmung waren zwar immer wieder eine Überlegung, wurden aber zugunsten teurerer Hardware immer wieder zurückgestellt.
Das Be Quiet pure Base 500 trifft hier genau meine Anforderungen. Ein Seitenfenster ist für mich uninteressant und daher kein Thema. Die Dämmmatten, der Platz sowie die einfache Montage der Komponenten jedoch sind genau die Dinge, die mein Wunschgehäuse bieten muss.

*Nvidia-Grafikkarte
*Meine jetzige GTX 1070 war ein Kompromiss aus Leistung und Preis. Sie ist zwar immer noch eine leistungsfähige Karte, nach und nach müssen aber immer weiter Abstriche gemacht werden. Die RTX 2070 Super ist genau das Upgrade, was mir für einen längeren Zeitraum die Möglichkeit gibt, meine Lust aufs Spielen ohne viele Einstellungen in den Grafikmenüs der Spiele auszuleben. Neben dem Spielen kann sie ebenfalls für das Pentesting genutzt werden, da einige Berechnungen auf den GPU um Größenordnungen schneller durchgeführt werden können als auf jeder noch so schnellen CPU.

*Fazit der Wünsche
*Im Gesamten kann jede der gewählten Komponenten einen Gewinn sowohl für die Arbeit als auch für das Hobby bringen. Meine Pentestingkarriere steht noch relativ am Anfang, daher ist hier vor allem noch Üben, Verbessern und Erweitern der Fähigkeiten das Ziel. Im Gesamten erhoffe ich mir, ein leistungsfähigeres und dabei gleichzeitig leiseres System zu kreieren.
Die ausgetauschte Hardware wird in weiten Teilen einen Platz in dem PC meiner Tochter finden, falls noch etwas übrig bleibt landet dies bei einem Bekannten, der aus Spenden Computer für Menschen zusammenbaut, die sich momentan in Deutsch-Sprachkursen befinden.

*Erklärung der anderen Kategorien

**Netzteile
*Laut dem Wattrechner auf der Be Quiet Homepage reicht selbst mit den anvisierten Upgrades die Leistung meines jetzigen Netzteils aus. Da das Netzteil eine der jüngsten Komponenten innerhalb des PCs sind sehe ich hier keine Notwendigkeit für eine Veränderung.

*AMD / Intel Mainboard
*Ein Wechsel auf einen Ryzen ist auf absehbare Zeit nicht geplant, die Kategorie der AMD-Mainboards ist damit uninteressant. Die angebotenen Intel-Mainboards sind zwar allesamt attraktiv, allerdings habe ich bei meinem jetzigen bisher keine Funktion vermisst, der 8600k läuft momentan mit Stock-Speed, bessere OC-Leistung ist daher zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht entscheidend.

*AMD-Grafikkarte
*Hier ist es für mich einfach eine Frage der Gewohnheit. Ich bin mit dem Nvidia-Treiber sowie seinen Einstellungen vertraut. Ich bin zwar nicht auf einen Hersteller fixiert, in vergangenen Rechnern steckten auch bereits mehrfach AMD-Grafikkarten, den größten Zugewinn an Leistung und Nutzen sowohl im Bereich Spielen als auch im Bereich Arbeiten sehe ich aber momentan in einer Nvidia-Lösung.


Wenn ihr es bis hierhin geschafft habt bedanke ich mich dafür, dass ihr all das gelesen habt und ich hoffe, ihr könnt meine Gedankengänge nachvollziehen.
Abschließen möchte ich diese Bewerbung mit dem Foto meines Rechners, einmal als Innenaufnahme, einmal als Innenaufnahme ohne Blitz (das rot sieht zwar gut aus, ich kriege es aber nie zu Gesicht im normalen Betrieb), einmal eine Frontalaufnahme (das DVD-Laufwerk ist der heimliche Star meines Rechners).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für diese tolle Aktion und viel Glück an alle!

Euer
n!faculty


----------



## Wotan2607 (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin PCGH Team,

vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion. 
Da ich schon seit längerem mit meinen PC Probleme habe, mir jedoch das Geld für einen komplett neuen PC fehlt
und ein Aufrüsten aufgrund der alten AM3+ Plattform keinen Sinn macht, kommt mir eure Aktion gerade recht.

Mein aktueller PC:
CPU: AMD FX-6300
Mainboard: ASRock 960GM
RAM: 2*4GB DDR3 RAM 1666MHz
GPU: Palit GTX 960 2GB
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Voya 2 Midi-Tower
Netzteil: LC-Power 550W
HDD: Seagate 1TB
bereits nach-/aufgerüstet:
SSD: Samsung 850Evo 256GB
Lüfter: 3x BQ Silent Wings 3 120mm

Als Komplett-PC im Sommer 2015 zum Geburtstag bekommen hatte ich anfangs viel Spaß mit dem PC.
Software für Schule und auch Spiele liefen gut.
Jedoch sind mit der Zeit meine Ansprüche gestiegen und die Spiele weitaus ressourcenhunriger geworden, womit dann auch die ersten Problem auftraten.
Scheinbar hat das Mainboard generell Probleme mit höheren Temperaturen, sodass ich alle Lüfter durch Be Quiet Silent Wings ausgetauscht habe, 
für bessere Belüftung bei gleichzeitiger Geräuschreduzierung. 
Der Erfolg war leider nur mäßig, die CPU taktet bei längerer hoher Last immer noch drastisch herunter und führt dann auch zu erheblichen Einbrüchen der Bildrate,
was den Spielspaß erheblich beeinträchtigt.

Meine Spiele:
World of Warships
Factorio
Space Engineers
Company of Heroes 2
CSGO


Meine Motivation für die Teilnahme:
Zum Einen möchte ich ein stabiles System haben, zum Anderen möchte ich auch gerne aktuelle Spiele wie Battlefield 5 und Call of Duty Modern Warefare zocken können.
Da es meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn macht, den jetzigen PC aufzurüsten, setze ich auf ein komplett neues System, lediglich die Festplatten sollen übernommen werden.


Meine ausgewählten Kompontenten:
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Als Eigenleistung würde dann ein AMD Ryzen 5 3600 sowie 2x 8GB G.Skill Trident Z RAM verbaut werden. 
Zur Kühlung der CPU würde ein Be Quiet Dark Rock Slim zum Einsatz kommen, dieser sollte den Prozessor kühl halten können und auch eine spätere Übertaktung ermöglichen.


Zu meiner Kompontenwahl:
Das Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 verfügt über ausreichend Platz und sieht zudem noch schick aus, eine sehr gute Belüftung der Komponenten sollte damit gegeben sein.
Das MSI MPG X570 eignet sich zudem gut zum Übertakten und bietet genügend Anschlüsse für kommende Festplatten. Mit dem Be Quiet Straight Power 11 ist mein System
ausreichend versorgt und auch die MSI RX 5700 XT bietet genug Leistung um alle aktuellen Titel vernünftig spielen zu können. Auf die Crucial 500GB M.2 SSD würde
ein Windows 10 System kommen, welches mein derzeitiges Windows 7 Pro ablösen würde.


----------



## Oi!Olli (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schönen guten Tag,

hiermit möchte ich meinen Aufrüst-PC vorstellen.

Ich bin der Oliver, bin 36 Jahre alt und bastel seit ca. 24 Jahren an Computern.

Eingebaut sind zur Zeit folgende Komponente:

AMD Athlon 200 GE
Gigabyte B450M-S2H
2x8 GB Crucial OEM-Ram mit 2400 MHZ
VEGA 3 Onboard
Samsung 840 EVO 250 GB
Toshiba DT01ACA100 1 TB
LG DVD-Brenner
Coolermaster Masterwatt 450 Watt
Gehäuse von Lian LI (genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich leider nicht mehr)
Samsung 2233 RZ TFT (Adapterkabel von DVI auf HDMI ist natürlich dabei)

Wie man merkt ein absoluter Budget-PC, in dem aber mittelfristig ein AMD Ryzen 3600 Platz finden soll.

Und genau aus diesem Grund möchte ich bei der Aktion mitmachen.  Durch die von mir ausgesuchten Ausrüstungsgegenstände erwarte ich einen ordentlichen Schub in Sachen Performance, nicht nur bei Spielen, sondern auch bei Anwendungen. Die Firmwareprobleme der 840 Evo sollten ja bekannt sein. Und so toll das Gehäuse auch heute noch aussieht, man merkt das es doch stark veraltet ist. Das fängt schon mit der Problematik an, dass die Festplatte nicht ohne große Umstände entkoppelt werden kann und eine SSD nur mit Adapter Platz findet. 

Natürlich hoffe ich auch auf einen Schub bei Spielen, auch wenn der Athlon 200 GE keine Bäume ausreißt, selbst dieser Prozessor wird von der integrierten Vega (so gut sie ihren Job auch für reine Multimedianawendungen und ältere Spiele macht) gnadenlos ausgebremst. Das Board möchte ich auch ersetzen, da ich nicht glaube, dass die Spannungswandler des Boards mit einem Sechskerner wirklich klar kommen. Ein neuer Prozessorkühler wäre auch nicht vekehrt, der Artic Freezer 64 Pro ist doch etwas in die Jahre gekommen.

Ersetzen möchte ich Ram, Netzteil, SSD, Kühler, Gehäuse, Grafikkarte und Motherboard durch folgende Bauteile:

SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Es würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mich für diese Aktion in Betracht ziehen würdet.

Neben vorher und nachher Fotos (ok hier relativ einfach weil auch das Gehäuse ersetzt wird), kämen noch Benchmarks zu Spielen und zur Systemperformance dazu (3DMark und PCMark Lizenz sei dank) dazu subjetive Eindrücke wie Handhabung, optischer Eindruck und Lautstärke.

Anbei sind 2 Bilder des aktuellen Rechners.

P.S. Auch wenn der Rechner diese Spiele nicht schafft, ich besitze durchaus aktuelle Spiele wie Battlefield V, Assins Creed Odyssee oder The Division 2. Ein nachher Test wäre also auch dort möglich.


----------



## Old_School_PC (18. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich bei der „Pimp my PC 2019“ Aktion.
Meine Hardware ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen, zwar immer wieder etwas erneuert, aber nie richtig leistungsfähig gewesen.
Zumindest habe ich immer versucht aus den Möglichkeiten das Optimum herauszuholen.
Jetzt sollte aber mal langsam richtig moderne Technik her, damit das Arbeiten und Gamen wieder Laune machen.


Vorhandene Hardware:

- CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1045T
- Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA 78 GM-UD 2 H
- RAM: Geil 2x2 GB DDR2 PC2-6400
- GPU: Asus Strix AMD Radeon  R9 280
- CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen
- Festplatten: 128 GB Samsung SSD 830 / 500 GB Seagate Desktop  3.5"
- DVD-Laufwerk: LG DVD-RW GSA-H11N
- W-LAN: Atheros AR5005GS
- Netzteil: Be Quiet System Power 7 / 350 Watt
- Gehäuse: Acer Aspire


Wunsch-Hardware:

- RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
- SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
- Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
- CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
- Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
- AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
- AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bei der Auswahl der Komponenten habe ich mich davon leiten lassen, dass mein PC von Grund auf neu aufgebaut werden soll, da die vorhandenen Teile 
kaum mehr sinnvoll zu gebrauchen sind. Dabei ist mir wichtig, dass die Leistung in jeder Lebenslage ausreicht, die Lautstärke möglichst gering ausfällt 
und die Ausstattung (guter Onboardsound, W-LAN etc.) vollständig ist.
Für AMD habe ich mich entschieden, weil ich damit auch unter Linux problemlos Spielen kann. Die Open Source GPU-Treiber sind mittlerweile sehr 
leistungsfähig und die Installation von Spielen ist dank Lutris und Proton kein großes Problem.
Wenn ich zum Kreis der Gewinner gehören sollte, würde ich natürlich noch die passende CPU (AMD Ryzen 5 3600) dazu legen und den PC selber zusammen bauen.

Zum Abschluß ein paar Impressionen von meinen Old_School_PC.


----------



## Suiram83 (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für das diesjährige "Pimp my PC" bewerben.

Ausgesucht habe ich mir folgende Komponenten:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Eine kurze Erläuterung, wie ich zu dieser Auswahl kam:
RAM: RAM kann man meiner Meinung nach nie zu viel haben (viel hilft viel). Mit 32 GB sollte ich aber die nächsten Jahre gut aufgestellt sein.
SSD: 500GB ist mir zu wenig, wenn aktuelle Spiele schon mehrere Dutzend GB haben. 2TB brauche ich aber auch nicht, da ich ein NAS mit 3TB habe auf das ich all meine Dokumente speichere. Also 960GB.
Netzteil: Ich vermute, dass 600W etwas knapp werden könnten für einen 3700X mit 5700XT, da bietet das 850W mehr Reserven
CPU-Kühler: Dieser Kühler erschien mir der beste Kompromiss aus Leistung, Lautstärke und Punkten zu sein
Gehäuse: Auf die Optik eines Gehäuses lege ich überhaupt keinen Wert. Glasscheibe oder LEDs benötige ich nicht. Einfach ein grauer Kasten reicht mir vollkommen.
Mainboard. Da ich eher AMD zugetan bin und ich kein PCIe 4.0 benötige brauche ich keinen X570 Mainboard. Hier tut es das ältere B450
Grafikkarte: Wie ich schon sagte bin ich eher AMD zugetan und habe mich dann hierbei für das Beste AMD Produkt entschieden.
Gehäuselüfter: Habe ich keinen gewählt, da im Gehäuse schon 2 Lüfter verbaut sind werde ich erst einmal testen wie gut die Kühlleistung damit ist und dann bei Bedarf nachträglich aufrüsten.

Wie ihr seht ist von (fast) allem etwas dabei. Dies ist auch kein Wunder, denn mein kompletter PC benötigt eine Überholung. Dieser ist inzwischen schon fast 11 Jahre alt. Ich habe ihn mir im März 2009 zu meinem 26. Geburtstag zusammengestellt. Darin verbaut sind folgende Komponenten:

Mainboard: Asus M3A78-EM
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 920
GraKa: Sapphire Radeon HD 4670
RAM: 2x G Skill 2Gb
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster G Lite
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 430W
SSD: Samsung 750 EVO 250Gb
HDD1: WD 640Gb
HDD2: Seagate 120Gb
(Die Grafikkarte kam erst kurze Zeit später hinzu)

Die Fotos des aktuellen PCs sind im Anhang zu sehen.

Da in der obigen Wunschliste keine CPU vorhanden ist würde ich diese natürlich noch zusätzlich kaufen. Hierbei würde ich zu einem RyZen 3600 oder einem Ryzen 3700X greifen. Die Vernunft sagt ein 3600er würde reichen, doch der Haben-Will-Effekt beim 3700X ist gewaltig. Wenn ich gewinne würde ich wohl den 3700X nehmen, wenn ich den PC selbst ersetze (was eigentlich schon längst überfällig ist) wird es aus Kostengründen wohl ein 3600 werden (Haus + Frau + 2 Kinder sind teuer...)
Außerdem würde ich mir einen neuen Monitor anschaffen mit 27" und 1440p. Mein bisheriger Monitor ist 22", 1080p und hat als einzigen Anschluss VGA...


Nutzen würde ich den PC dann auch endlich mal wieder zum spielen. Am liebsten spiele ich Strategiespiele und Aufbauspiele. Ganz besonders freue ich mich auf das C&C Remasterd und das neue Siedler das nächstes Jahr erscheint.
Außerdem hat mein Sohn mit seinen Kumpels nun das Video-Filmen entdeckt. Da möchte ich mit ihm zusammen versuchen uns ein wenig in die Videobearbeitung und den Videoschnitt einzuarbeiten. Mit meinem jetztigen Rechner funktioniert dies nur sehr sehr schlecht. Vor allem wenn die Auflösungen höher werden geht das Bearbeiten nur sehr stockend. Ich habe schon Versuche mir OpenShot und ShotCut gemacht und die Ergebnisse sind sehr unbefriedigend.

Also hoffe ich dass ihr mir behilflich sein könnt, dass die Arbeit und das Spielen am PC in Zukunft wieder Spaß macht! 

Viele lieben Grüße
Marius


----------



## Hyakutake (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin liebe PCGH Redaktion,
auch ich möchte gerne bei dieser Aktion mitmachen und ein paar Komponenten meines PC austauschen. Folgende Punkte werden dabei meine Bewerbung unterstützen:

1. Vergangenheit
2. Ist - Zustand
3. Ausbauziel und vorhandene Probleme
4. Weitere geplante Ausbauten
5. Ausgewählte Komponenten
6. Fazit

1. Vergangenheit:
Meinen ersten PC habe ich vor 8 Jahren selber ausgewählt und aufgebaut. Aus dem ursprünglichen PC sind immer noch ein paar Teile vorhanden, die dringend ausgetauscht werden müssen. Ich habe dafür schon einiges an Geld dieses Jahr in die Hand genommen und dabei auch den ein oder anderen Fehler gemacht. Das ursprüngliche System basierte auf einem i5-3570K und einer Geforce GTX 660ti. Anfang dieses Jahres habe ich zuerst die Grafikkarte ausgewechselt und danach die Basis aus Board, CPU und RAM.

2. Ist - Zustand:
Nüchtern betrachtet ist das folgende verbaut:
CPU: 		               Ryzen 7 3700X
CPU - Kühler: 	Thermalright HR02 Macho Rev. A
RAM: 		              Crucial Ballistix Sports LT 3000/CL15
Board: 		       MSI x570 Gaming Pro Carbon Wifi
Grafik: 	              ASUS Strix Vega64 @Ghettomod
Festplatten: 	      120GB Samsung 840 Basic (Systempartition)
		                    500GB Seagate HDD (Datengrab)
		                    480GB Samsung SM863a (Games, Tools) 
Netzteil:	             BeQuiet Pure Power 11 600W
Case:		             NZXT H710i

So sieht es aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ergibt zur Zeit folgende Benchmarkergebnisse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den Benchmarkergebnissen muss man jedoch berücksichtigen, dass PBO zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt noch nicht funktioniert und erst mit der nächsten AGESA Version (wahrscheinlich) zu einer spürbaren Verbesserung führen wird.
Der Takt vom RAM und die Timings sind verglichen mit anderen Werten der Community schon sehr gut. Berücksichtigt man, dass ich eher die Preis/Leistungsvariante mit den E-Dies gwählt habe statt das Optimum mit Samsung B-Dies herauszuholen, sind die Werte schon optimal. Der Takt ist im Sweetspot und die Timings schon sehr tight.


3. Ausbauziel:
Der PC soll im nächsten Frühjahr fit sein für Cyberpunk 2077. Deswegen benötige ich Raytracing, gerne bei einer WQHD Auflösung. Das Hauptproblem ist dementsprechend die Grafik. Selbst mit dem AMD Grafiktreiberupdate im November wird Raytracing von AMD softwareseitig nur von der 5700(XT) Reihe unterstützt. Wie performant und stabil das sein wird, kann auch noch keiner sagen. Entsprechend muss ich dort noch einmal investieren. Meine aktuelle Karte habe ich zudem aus dem Outlet und dort war es wohl ein Rückläufer eines anderen Kunden der mit der Performance nicht so richtig zufrieden war. So habe ich also hier auch noch in der Silicon Lotterie verloren. Ich habe viel Arbeit in die Karte stecken müssen. Das mit einem Thermalfix, einem BIOS Switch sowie einem GhettoMod, um überhaupt erstmal eine vernünftige Leistung zu bekommen. Die Details des Umbau könnt Ihr hier noch einmal nachlesen:

AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread

AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 und RX Vega 56 Overclocking/Undervolting-Thread

Der anschließende BIOS Switch wurde von dem Standard ASUS BIOS auf ein Gigabyte BIOS durchgeführt. Wenn man das Photo des Rechners mit dem LED Logo der ASUS Karte sieht und das Ergebnis vom Superposition Benchmark, sieht man das Ergebnis (dort steht Gigabyte als Grafikkarte). Der Grund sind verschiedene hardcodierte Limits, zum Beispiel der Leistung, gewesen die man nicht mit den MorePowerTool und Manipulation der SoftPowerPlayTable verändern konnte. So haben die ASUS Karten zum Beispiel ein Limit von 260W, selbst wenn man das Powerlimit auf +100% setzt. Die Karte zieht im Moment 300W; mehr ist aktuell auf Grund der Thermischen Limits nicht möglich, sondern wäre nur per Wasserkühlung möglich!

Weiterhin möchte ich die Temperaturen im gesamten System etwas senken. Dazu muss ich den mittlerweilen betakten CPU - Kühler austauschen, sowie einige Gehäuselüfter ersetzen. Diejenigen die im Case verbaut sind, sind gegenüber denen, die man von NZXT so erwerben kann in der Leistung gesenkt. Mit der geschlossenen Front zusammen ergibt das eine leistungsunfreundliche Gesamtumgebung.

Letzter Punkt ist die Datensicherheit. Zwei von drei Platten sind nun schon älter, so dass ich hier einen Ersatz für das Datengrab anstrebe. Nebenbei entferne ich damit die letzte HDD aus dem Case was dann zusammen mit den neuen Lüftern auch niedrigere Geräuschkulisse ergeben wird.

4. Weitere geplante Ausbauten
Wie man an dem GhettoMod sieht, scheue ich mich nicht davor handwerkliche Änderungen an dem Equipment vorzunehmen. Entsprechend habe ich vor die Frontblende zu modifizieren. Vermutlich werde ich ein Loch in die Front sägen und hier ein lackiertes luftdurchlässiges Lochblech einsetzen. Zusammen mit den neuen Lüftern in der Front werde somit den Airflow verbessern und hoffentlich die Drehzahl der Lüfter reduzieren können, so dass Temperaturen und Lautheit gesenkt werden können. Den Deckel werde ich vermutlich erst einmal so lassen.
Ein weiterer Ausbau, der von den hier genannten Komponenten wird eine Systempartition sein. Vermutlich werde ich von der kleinen SSD auf eine M2 Platte wechseln, da ich ja auf dem Board bereits pcie 4 habe. Auch wenn der Unterschied beim Start von Windows zwischen pcie 3 und 4 nicht so groß sein soll, wird hoffentlich der Sprung von SATA auf M2 (pcie 4) spürbar sein.

5. Ausgewählte Komponenten:
Fokus liegt ja wie bereits erwähnt auf der Grafik gefolgt von den Temperaturen/ der Geräuschkulisse sowie der Datensicherheit. Meine ausgewählten Komponenten sind also die folgenden:

SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

6. Fazit
Ich hoffe, dass ich für diese Aktion ausgewählt werde und somit den Ausbau des PC schon dieses Jahr abschließen kann und dann damit für die nächsten Jahre erst einmal Ruhe haben werde. Ich werde, wie ich es schon beim Umbau der Grafikkarte gemacht habe die Community daran teil haben lassen und meine eigenen Quellen für Informationen offen legen. Wenn ich ausgewählt werde, werde ich den geplanten Umbau der Front hier zusammen mit den Komponenten umsetzen. Dazu mache ich üblicherweise Vorher/Nachher Vergleiche von den erzielten Scores, benötigter Leistung und Temperaturverlauf.


----------



## mightness (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich freue mich sehr, dass es wieder die Pimp my PC Aktion gibt. Einerseits, da dies kein 0815 Gewinnspiel ist, wo man einfach nur seine Daten angibt und fertig, andererseits sich richtig Gedanken machen kann wie man am sinnvollsten upgraded.

Ich habe bei mein System erst kürzlich etwas aufgerüstet, jedoch fehlt mir weiterhin eine potentere Grafikkarte sowie ein neuer Bildschirm. Aber das muss ja nicht gleich sein.

Zu meinem System:

Bis vor ner Woche werkelte dort  noch mein I7 2600 mit einem P8H67 Board, aber nun gab es endlich einen 3700X mit Z570 MSI Gaming Edge Wifi Board (Dank an Thorsten Vogel für die tollen und informativen Mainboard Videos) und 32 GB DDR 4 RAM. Leider hat es für nicht viel mehr gereicht, sodass immer noch meine Sapphire R 290 Vapor ihren Dienst verrichten muss.  Zusammen mit einer 500 GB SSD und noch ein paar HDDS. Der Brocken 2 wurde per AM4 Kit für die neue Plattform fit gemacht und das Straight Power E9 480W sollte auch weiterhin gut arbeiten. Mein Nanoxia DS3 ist leider nicht mehr ganz so gut. Äußerlich noch ziemlich gut in Schuss, sind leider ein paar Haken der Seitenteile verbogen (zwischen Rückwand und Seitenteil ist leider sehr wenig Platz für Kabel) und die Schalter und Front-USB Anschlüsse haben auch öfters Wackelkontakte.

Deshalb entschied ich mich für folgende Komponenten, da mir diese den größten Performanceunterschied bringen würden:

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Denn sollte man auch kein Glück beim PCGH-Gewinnspiel haben,
kann man sich dennoch für die anderen Gewinner freuen.
Deshalb braucht hier auch niemand verzagen
und  kann dann selber neue Teile beauftragen.

Wer auch immer einer der glücklichen Gewinner wird,
erhält bald einen Computer der dominiert.
Der Rest muss sich dann mit den Erfahrungsberichten begnügen
und hat dafür die Chance beim nächsten Mal in vollen Zügen
die Möglichkeiten einer Aufrüstung fortzuführen.

In diesem Sinne viel Glück an alle und ich hoffe ihr hattet so viel Spaß wie ich und freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr 
Grüße mightness


----------



## humbum (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team

Als langer PCGH Leser von der Ersten Ausgabe bis jetzt, möchte ich mich auch bei Pimp my PC 2019 bewerben.
Ich baue schon seit 1993 (386/DX33) selber PC´s zusammen und eure Beiträge in PCGH haben mir oft geholfen beim Aufrüsten.

Mein Haupt/PC besteht im Moment aus folgenden Komponenten:
Mainboard: Gigabyte x470 Aorus Ultra Gaming
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700x
CPU Kühler: Thermalright ARO-M14 Grey
RAM: Corsair Veneance LPX16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3000
SSD System: Samsung 970 EVO NVMe M.2 500GB
SSD Daten:   Samsung 850 EVO 500GB Sata 600
HDD Daten : WD20EZRZ 2TB
DVD1: Asus DRW-24B5ST
DVD2: LG BH 16NS40
Grafikkarte: Palit 1070 Super JetStream
Netzteil: Corsair RM550X Gold Plus
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5
Lüfter 3xBe Quiet Pure Wings 140mm 1x Fractal Design 140mm



Meine Wunschliste:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Viele liebe Grüße 
Bernd H.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

meine ausgewählten Komponenten werden mit dem AMD Ryzen 5 2600, 6x 3.40GHz ergänzt und den Zusammenbau möchte ich selber durchführen.

Der Erfahrungsbericht zum Zusammenbau, die Temperatur- und Leistungswerte anhand von Benchmarks in einem ersten Durchlauf wird im Anschluss erneut mit der dann wassergekühlten CPU und GPU wiederholt, um noch Vergleichswerte zu "Wasser vs. Luft" zu erhalten.
Der fehlende GPU-Fullcover Block für das Custom PCB wird, neben dem R5 2600, auch nachgekauft.

Wünschkonfiguration:

 RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vorhandenes System:

 i7-7820X 
  MSI X299 Raider 
  16 (4x4) GB DDR4 3000
970Evo+960 Evo+850 Evo 
MSI 1080Ti 
  600 Watt Be Quiet Staright Power E10 CM 
  InWin303




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lactasenloser (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

endlich ist es wieder so weit XD und darum erzähle ich euch meine Geschichte wie mein PC nun entstanden ist.

Es war mal ein Junger der wollte ein Update für sein PC haben, 
nun was musste P/L her um ein bisschen mehr Performance zu haben.
Das Zeitalter der SSD beginnt, so besorgte er sich seine 1 HDD                                       Samsung 840 EVO 128 GB
Dies war ein nicht alzuteures Update um mehr Performance zu bekommen.
Doch nur 128GB, naja da passen nur das BS und ein game hmm also die 2 HDD      Samsung 850 EVO 256 GB
Nun war der Junge erstmal zufrieden. Aber irgendwann kam er zu Einsicht,
Leise sollte der PC sein aber irgentwas ist sehr laut. Er fand herraus das es die
Graffikkarte war also entschloss er den Referenzlüfter gegen eine                                 ARTIC Cooling Accelerator Extreme IV
ausszutauschen. Glücklich verbrachte der Junge paar Momente mit seinem 
Upgrade. Stolz war er das es leise nun war doch dann beobachtete er mal die 
Temperatur von seinem Liebling. Ohh da staute sich was und seinem Liebling
wurde es an bestimmten Tagen zu warm. Nach langen Recherchen und einen 
super Tagesangebot entschloss sich der Junge sein altes Gehäuse zu 
verabschieden und tauschte es gegen                                                                                              Thermaltake F 31 Supressor 
Ja es war nun sehr angenehm leise und das Fieber verschwand auch schnell.
Dann war es soweit. AMD bringt den RYZEN 5 raus und der Junge verliebte
sich. Es dauerte paar monate bis er der sich traute und dann den                                      AMD RYZEN 5 2600 (boxed)
seinst wurde. Dazu gesellten sich                                                                                                       Gigabyte Aourus Pro B450 
und ein sehr bekanntes Zwillingspaar                                                                                              2 x 8 GB DDR 4 -3000  CL 16 Gskill Aegis
Der junge war nun gkücklich, doch das Glück hielt nicht lange an,
irgendwas raubte dem Jungen den Schlaf. Das Problem BOXED Lüfter.
So szog er wieder los um das Problem zu Lösen. 
Nach einer Langen Reise kam der Junge mit einem                                                                    Bequiet Pure Rock
und                                                                                                                                                                      3 x 140 mm Bequiet Purewings 2 1000 RPM PWM
zurück um das Problem zu lösen. Bei der Montage der Lüfter setze er auf                     EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle
Nun konnte er wieder beruihigt schlafen. Doch die Monate vergingen und
neue Games erblickten den Markt. Da der Junge ein ambitionierter 
Gamer ist gönnte er sich ein paar von denen. Doch da kam das nächste 
Problem. Ja spielen ging sah nur alles für den Jungen nicht so detailiert aus
da die ganzen Hebel im spiel auf das minimum reduzieren musste um dann 
in die Spielewelt ab zutauchen. Wieder kam Frust auf. Er bettete zum 
AMD gott und wurder erhört. Eine VGA + 3 Spiele so zog er los um eine                         Powercolor RX 590 Red Devil 
zu gönnen. Nach einer Kurzen Rücksprache mit ARTIC bekam er 
kostenlose Ersatzteile für seinen Lüfter um diesen gegen die Referenz zu 
tauschen. Endlich konnte er sich nun zurücklehnen und die Füsse hochlegen.
Doch dann fand er ein Artikel über Netzteile mit DC/DC. Da er noch ein 7
Jahres altes Netzteil mit Gruppenregulierung hatte, bekam er schon 
Bedenken ob das alles mit dem alten NT gut geht.  Es dauerte nich lange
da zügte er sein Handy und es war vollbracht.                                                                                 BeQuiet Pure Power 11 500W CM
Nun war alles abgesichert. So verbrachten sie tolle Jahre bis sich vor ein 
paar Monaten sich eine Zusätlche HDD                                                                                              Samsung 860 EVO 500 GB
das Licht dort erblickte. Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind dann ............
zocken sie noch heute. Ende XD

So das ist die Geschichte zur Entstehung meines PC.  Er hat sehr viel durchgemacht und daher denke ich das er ein potenzieler Kanidat ist
und sich gerne mal in der Haute Couture der Hardware vereinen lässt.
Bitte PCGH nimmt das HERZ UND die  MUTTER und lass meine PC mit 


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

In neuen Glanz erscheinen.


----------



## ZickZack19 (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag liebe PCGH Redaktion. 

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für die "Pimp my PC 2019" Aktion.


Mein aktueller "Gaming PC"

Gehäuselüfter: 1x Be Quiet Shadow Wings 92mm 
CPU Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock slim 92mm 
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 1050TI 2GB 
Festplatten: 1x Samsung EU850 500GB SATA SSD
                           1x WD 1TB HDD
RAM: 2x8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600MHz
Prozessor: Intel I7 2600
Gehäuse: 	Acer G3600 Predator
Mainboard:	Micro-ATX OEM-Mainboard H67-Chipsatz (welches    kann ich nicht genau herausfinden)
Netzteil: Liteon 450W




Meine Wunschkomponenten der "Pimp my PC 2019" Aktion

Ram: Ballistix Sport LT 4x8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Gehäuse:	Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev.2 Black (11 Punkte)
Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55

Zusätzliche Anschaffungen im Rahmen des Projektes:

AMD Ryzen 3700X
Be Quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 650W 
1TB Nvme PCIe 4.0 M.2


Anmerkungen zu meinem jetzigen System:

Mein alter Gaming PC den ich als mein ersten Gaming PC 2011 bei einem führendes Handelsunternehmen für Consumer Electronics gekauft habe ist doch langsam in die Jahre gekommen.
Als erstes habe ich den 8GB RAM Riegel 1333MHz ausgetauscht für 2x8GB 1600 MHz. Problem bei meinem System, die RAM Frequenz ist fest auf 1333 MHz eingestellt und kann nicht geändert werden.
Eine Samsung SSD für schnelles Hochfahren und zügiges Laden wurde auch angeschafft. Nächstes Problem beim Umrüsten der SSD: Windows wird zwar heruntergefahren, aber Spannung ist noch auf allen Bauteilen drauf. Nun muss ich immer manuell den PC Spannungslos machen. Naja geht auch.
Grafikkarte wurde von GTX 550ti auf GTX 1050ti aufgewertet, da man beim Spielen aktuellerer Spiele doch ein paar zu wenig FPS hat.
Gehäuselüfter und CPU Kühler mussten als letztes ausgetauscht werden, da mein PC extrem laut war.

Und nun liegen meine ganze Hoffnungen auf Pimp my PC!
So klasse Startkomponenten für ein endlich ordentlichen Gaming PC wäre der Wahnsinn.

Komponenten für meinen neuen Gaming PC würde ich alle selber zusammenbauen.

MfG ZickZack19


----------



## Aragornius (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Klasse Aktion!

Aktuelles System:
AMD Phenom II X4 965 (3,4GHz)
4x2GB DDR-1333
Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
MSI PowerEdition GTX 670 (2GB)
Samsung EcoGreen 1,5TB
Western Digital Green 1,5TB
Toshiba DT01ACA050 500GB
Samsung SSD 860 EVO 500GB
LiteOn iHAS-624
Thermalright Macho Direct
beQuiet! Dark Base 900
Enermax RevoBron 500W

Folgendes hätte ich gern:

 RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)





Danke für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GermanCity (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

zu aller erst vielen Dank, dass Ihr es ermöglicht an einem solchen Gewinnspiel teilnehmen zu können. Da ich zuletzt vor 5-6 Jahren etwas größer meinen PC aufgerüstet habe, kommt es mir doch gelegen, dass die Aktion jetzt stattfindet. In der Zwischenzeit wurde nur meine 1TB HDD, durch zwei SSDs ausgetauscht, was sich schon sehr bemerkbar gemacht hat.

Im Moment verbaut ist:

Gehäuse: NZXT H440 Rot/Schwarz
Netzteil: Be quiet Straight Power E10-CM 500W
SSD(1): Crucial MX500 500GB
SSD(2): Mushkin Triactor 480GB 
Mainboard: ASUS Z77-A
RAM: 2x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 4GB DDR3-1333
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX660 OC 2GB
CPU: i5-3330 4x3.00GHz
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 PCGH-Edition

Hier der PC-Innenraum: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Wunschkomponenten in der diesjährigen Pimp my PC 2019-Aktion:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Präferiert wären die 140mm Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM, um die Standard NZXT-Lüfter im H440 ersetzen zu können.

Zusätzlich zu den angegebenen Komponenten, würde selbstständig noch ein Ryzen 5 3600 hinzugekauft werden, um das Ganze abzurunden.

Nun bleibt noch allen viel Erfolg und viel Glück zu wünschen!


----------



## Freshteff (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team und Forum,

Hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für Pimp my PC 2019.

Mein aktuelles System sieht folgendermaßen aus:
CPU: Ryzen 5 1600 (übertaktet auf 3,7GHz)
Mainboard: Asus Prime B350-Plus
RAM: 2x8GB GSkill Flare X 2400 MHz (Läuft bei 2933 MHz)
Kühler: Noctua NH-U12S
Grafikkarte: Palit Jetstream GTX 970 (Mit Arctic Accelero Extreme IV)
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
Laufwerke: Crucial MX500 250 GB M.2 Sata, Seagate Firecuda 2TB, WD Green 1TB, WD Blue 1TB, ein alter DVD Player (kein Brenner) und eine PCI Wlan Karte (Ja wirklich, PCI ohne Express)
Das alles steckt in einem Cooltek Skall Gehäuse.

Das letzte Upgrade an meinem PC war im März 2017, als ich meinen FX 6300 gegen den Ryzen 5 getauscht habe, samt Mainboard und Arbeitsspeicher.
Die GTX 970 steckt in dem System seit Ende 2015, davor war es eine GTX 650.

Im Moment spiele ich Hauptsächlich Assassin's Creed Origins, und muss die Details schon ordentlich runterschrauben. Mit niedrigen bis mittleren Einstellungen komme ich so auf ca. 40 Fps.
Die 3,5GB Speicher der Grafikkarte sind auch mit niedrigen Texturen immer voll, und ich kämpfe mit starkem Nachladen und ,,Pop-in" von Texturen.
Assassin's Creed Origins ist auch nicht mehr Topaktuell, und brandneue Spiele habe ich gar nicht erst ausprobiert.

Deshalb sieht meine Traumkonfiguration wie folgt aus:

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

(Das Lüfterset in 140mm)

Das größte Upgrade ist mit Sicherheit die Radeon RX 5700 XT, welche genug Leistung für alle aktuellen Spiele hat, und auch perfekt zu meinem Freesync Monitor passt.
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück, und würde mich selbst riesig freuen, als Kandidat ausgewählt zu werden.

PS: Im Falle eines Gewinns muss ich mich wohl nach einer neuen W-Lan Karte umschauen, da keines der Mainboards noch PCI unterstützt 

Hier noch die Bilder vom aktuellen System:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SkyDefend (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 3470
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Pro 3
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 4G Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x 4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3
Netzteil: Be Quiet E10 500W
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 3
SSD: 1TB Samsung 960
HDD: 1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 (aktuell nicht eingebaut, nur SSD)
CPU Kühler: Artic Cooling Freezer 13
Lüfter: Nanoxia verbaute Standardlüfter
Monitor: LG IPS235P (muss auch noch ersetzt werden da an linker Hälfte seit einigen Wochen rote Schlieren)

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,

Wieso diese Wunschkomponenten?
Die Hardware kommt mir wie gelegen, da ich schon seit längerer Zeit ein Upgrade auf einen Ryzen 3000 System inkl neuer Leistungsstarker Grafikkarte plane womit ich wieder einige Jahre gut zurechtkomme und mich auf Titel wie RDR2, GTA6 und was noch so alles kommt freuen kann.
Ich habe die Komponenten teilweise seit 2012 im Betrieb und würde diese gerne nun in die wohlverdiente Rente schicken, da mir die Leistung in mittlerweile immer mehr Games nicht mehr reicht.
Die Grafikkarte sowie das Netzteil und die SSD ist das einzige was vor einigen Jahren erneuert wurde, die Grafikkarte stößt aufgrund der Speicherbehinderung auf immer mehr Probleme, gerade in neuen Titeln wie Divison 2 und co...

Ich habe vor mir ein System auf Basis des AMD Ryzen zu bauen, deswegen habe ich mich für den CPU Kühler sowie des AMD Mainboards entschieden. Die Lüfter würde ich gerne gegen meine aktuell eingebauten tauschen, die Grafikkarte ersetzt logischerweise die in die Jahre gekommene GTX 970.
Das Netzteil werde ich weiterverwenden, da ich damit keinerlei Probleme habe und die Leistung mehr als ausreichend ist.
Weitergeben werde ich meine ersetzte Hardware (Grafikkarte, Prozessor, Mainboard, Arbeitsspeicher, HDD) meinem kleinen Cousin, da er sich aktuell pö a pö sein Geld für einen eigenen ersten PC zusammenspart und wie man es im Kinderalter kennt nicht viel Geld für eine gute Investition zur Verfügung hat.

Vielen Dank für die Chance solche Hardware zu gewinnen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grüße euch!

Schöne Aktion, wie auch die Jahre zuvor. 

Mein aktuelles System:

*Prozessor:* AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
*CPU-Kühler:*be quiet! Dark Rock 4
*Mainboard:* MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 32GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT V2 DDR4-3200
*SSD/HDD:* Samsung 860 EVO 500GB, Samsung 860 EVO 1TB, Seagate Barracuda 1TB
*Grafikkarte:* Zotac GTX 1060 Mini 6GB
*Sound:* Steinberg UR12, Mackie CR4
*Netzteil:* 550 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11
*Gehäuse:* be quiet! Pure Base 600
*Monitor:* 1080p144hz

Ich hab diesen Sommer endlich ein Upgrade der Hauptkomponenten durchführen können und bin somit hoffentlich was CPU und RAM angeht für Jahre versorgt.
Nun würde ich gern noch die letzte alte Hardware tauschen: Die HDD und vor allem die GraKa.

Wunschkomponenten:


> *SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
> Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
> AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
> Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)
> ...



Die M.2 würde die Windows Installation bekommen und die frei gewordene SATA-SSD würde die HDD endlich überflüssig machen.
Die RTX 2070S könnte dem 144hz Monitor endlich gerecht werden.
Beim X570 board würde mich vor allem interessieren, wie mein 3700X dort boostet und wie weit der RAM OC geht.
Und da all das den Stromverbrauch sicher etwas hebt, hätte ich das Straight Power 11 850 Watt zur seite.


Viel Glück allen Teilnehmern und viel Spaß dem PCGH-Team!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AKUMA888 (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Neues Jahr neues Glück =P

Ich fass mich kurz . Hoffe ich xD

Mein derzeitiges system besteht aus folgendem .

Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base 700
Netzteil: Tagan BZ Series 700W
Mainboard: Msi 790fx-gd70
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 be
CPU Kühler: Scythe Zipang 2
RAM: OCZ Platinum Edition DDR3 1333 8GB 4x2GB
SSD/HDD: Samsung 840 evo 250GB + 860 EVO 500GB + 600GB Western Digital Black
Grafikkarte: 2GB Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC
Monitor: Asus MS236h

Mein Wunschzettel sieht so aus .

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Vollbestückung bei Ryzen ist nicht ideal ich weiß aber die 32GB sorgen halt dafür das beim ram lange ruhe ist . 
Der Dark Rock Pro 4 hält die CPU auch bei OC versuchen schön Kühl .
Das MSI MEG X570 Ace bietet gute ausstattung  gute leistung und der kleine quirl auf dem Mainboard ist schön leise =P .
Und die RX 5700 XT Gaming X würde mir auch für die nächsten jahre locker reichen .


Komplettiert würde das ganze dann mit einem Ryzen 7 3700x , einem netzteil mit 650-750 watt da muss ich dann aber erstmal die PCGH Netzteil kaufberatung durchforsten xD  ein paar alpenföhn wing boost 3 rgb in 140mm ganz einfach weil RGB LED xD . Dafür muss mein gehäuse aber noch ein wenig bearbeitet werden damit mehr luft rein und raus kommt . Und wenn mein speicher voll ist wird dieser mit M.2-SSD´s erweitert   . In absehbarer zeit kommt dann noch ein neuer WQHD monitor auf den tisch .


Vielen Dank an das PCGH Team und die Sponsoren . Allen leuten die mit Möhrchen spielen müssen viel Glück =P


----------



## megacid (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Moin!

Besser spät als nie.....Hier meine "Bewerbung" für "Pimp my PC 2019" - Bis auf die GraKa sind die verbauten Komponenten doch alle schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und für aktuelle Spiele mit passablen Details und möglichst ruckelfrei in WQHD reicht es nicht mehr wirklich.

*AKTUELLER PC
*Monitor - Dell S2719DGF
Gehäuse - NZXT Phantom inkl. 6 Lüfter
Optische Laufwerke - 1x DVD-ROM & 1x BD-RW
Soundkarte - ASUS Xonar DX
Mainboard - MSI Z68A-GD65 (G3)
CPU - Intel i5-2500K @ 4,2GHz
CPU-Kühler - Turmkühler (2 x 120mm)
RAM - 32GB (4x 8GB) G.Skill F3-14900CL9-4GBSR
Grafikkarte - AMD Radeon RX590 Nitro+
SSD's - 1x Toshiba OCZ TR150 1TB, 1x Samsung EVO840 120GB & 2x Samsung EVO840 500GB
Festplatte - 1x Samsung HD154UI 1,5TB 
Netzteil - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 550 Watt 

*NEUE WUNSCHKOMPONENTEN*
*11 PUNKTE *Gehäuse- Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 
*19 PUNKTE *Mainboard- MSI Meg 570 ACE 
*08 PUNKTE *RAM- Ballistix Sport LT 4x 8GB DDR4-3200 
*03 PUNKTE *SSD- Crucial P1 500GB 
*04 PUNKTE *CPU-Kühler- Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 *
07 PUNKTE *Netzteil- Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt *
**03 PUNKTE *Lüfter-Sets- 3x Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM *
55 PUNKTE *- 0 Punkte übrig

Sofern mir das Glück hold ist, würde dann noch natürlich eine neue CPU selbst angeschafft, wahrscheinlich ein Ryzen 5 3600X und ggf. noch ein GraKa-Upgrade. Damit sollte der Rechner dann erst einmal wieder für die nächsten Jahre & Spiele gewappnet sein.

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion & allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!!!

-megacid-

P.S.: Hier noch Bilder des aktuellen Systems:


----------



## FaktorX (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

alle Jahre wieder ein super Gewinnspiel, das ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen lassen will.
Ich habe dieses Jahr kein Update meines PCs gemacht, da einfach keine Zeit und kein Budget dafür vorhanden war.
Deshalb habe kommt mir die Aktion gerade recht.

Ich versuche einfach mal eine Übersicht zu geben was bei mir mit dieser Aktion geplant wird.

1. Meine aktuelle Konfiguration.
2. Die gewünschte Aufrüstliste
3. Die fehlende Zusatzhardware
4. Erweiterungen (die auch eingebaut werden)

1. Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

Mainboard: Gigabyte G1.SNIPER Z87
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 3,3GHz
CPU Kühler: Scythe Mugen
Grafikkarte: Asus Strix Geforce GTX 970
Netzteil: Enermax Revolution87+
RAM: 2x8GiB Corsair Vegeance
Monitor: Asus MG278Q
Gehäuse: BeQuiet Dark Base 900 Pro
Soundkarte: Soundblaster Z
Festplatte: Samsung 830Pro 256GiB, Samsung 850Pro 256GiB und eine Western Digital Red 4TB

Wie ihr seht ist alles in die Jahre gekommen und mehr als FullHD Zocken ist leider nicht mehr drinnen.
Zusätzlich habe ich mein Interesse an CAD Zeichnen entdeckt, da ich seid neustem Zugang zu 3D Druckern und CNC Fräsen habe.

2. Die gewünschte Aufrüstliste

Ich würde mir gerne folgende Upgrade Optionen von euch wählen.

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Jetzt möchte ich gerne noch ein paar Worte zu den gewählten Komponenten sagen.
a)	RAM: 
Dadurch das ich seid Jahren gerne an PCs bastle, habe ich auch gemerkt das guter RAM sehr wichtig für das System ist. Da das zukünftige System einen Ryzen bekommen soll, passt der Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB sehr gut dazu. 
Ich erweitere mein System auch durch eine Custom Wasserkühlung, da möchte ich auch etwas Beleuchtung verwenden und auch hier ist die vorhandene RGB Beleuchtung hilfreich.

b)	Netzteil:
Mein Enermax Netzteil hat mir sehr gute Dienste geleistet, ist aber jetzt am Ende seiner Lebenszeit. Das teilt es mir unter Last immer mit einem Brummen oder Knurren mit.
Das Be Quiet Straight Power 11 ist ein sehr leises und potentes Netzteil das mein altes Netzteil mehr als gut ersetzen wird.

c) Lüfter
Da ich schon ein sehr gutes Gehäuse das mit gute leisen Lüfter habe war ich am überlegen ob ich Lüfter brauche. Dann ist mir aufgegangen das ich nur 140mm Lüfter habe mein Radiator aber 120mm benötigt. Perfekt ich hatte noch Punkte übrig.
Die setze ich doch gleich auf die SilentWings. Leise und gut das gefällt mir. 

d)	Grafikkarte:
Die 970 war mal eine gute Grafikkarte, aber langsam ist einfach nichts mehr damit zu holen. 
Die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio ist da ein ganz anderes Kaliber und wäre die optimale Aufrüstoption. Da sie auch entsprechend teuer ist, würde ich sie mir nicht selbst kaufen Deshalb war sie meine Hauptwahl in dieser Liste.

Damit wären meine Punkte auch schon verbraucht und wir kommen zur fehlenden Zusatzhardware.

3. Die fehlende Zusatzhardware
Es fehlen hier natürlich noch ein paar Teile mit denen die neue Hardware harmonieren kann. Meine alten Komponenten würden die Grafikkarte nicht mehr optimal bedienen können. Zusätzlich wäre das Netzteil wahrscheinlich total gelangweilt. 

Deshalb kommen noch ein Mainboard, ein Prozessor und meine lang geplante Wasserkühlung dazu. 
Geplant sind ein MSI X470 Motherboard, da ich mit der aktiven Kühlung eines X570 Motherboards nichts anfangen kann. Es gibt zwar passiv gekühlte aber die finde ich nicht so interessant.
Der Prozessor soll ein AMD Ryzen 2700X oder 3700X werden. Diese Prozessoren haben bei Tests ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und würden perfekt zu den oben gewählten Komponenten passen.
Als Kühlung würde die oben genannte Wasserkühlung zum Zuge kommen.

Womit wir schon bei 4. wären.

4.  Erweiterungen
Ich habe schon seid einer Ewigkeit eine komplette Wasserkühlung hier rumliegen. 
Vor Kurzem habe ich mich daran gemacht sie fit für die Gegenwart zu machen.
Der Kühler ein Aquacomputer Cuplex Evo wurde gereinigt und für ¼ Zoll Anschlüsse aufgebohrt. Zusätzlich wurde er poliert und das Plexiglas erneuert. 
Da ich nicht wusste wo ich meinen Aquatube im Gehäuse unterbringen kann, habe ich mir einen neuen Ausgleichsbehälter gegönnt.
Im Bild seht ihr die Dichtheitsprüfung. Fazit alles passt und auch die Halterung für ein AM4 ist schon geliefert.

Wie ihr seht ist die Entscheidung aufzurüsten schon weit gediehen und jetzt fehlt nur noch das eure Auswahl auf mich fällt.
Das würde mich natürlich sehr freuen.

Also dann wünsche ich mir Glück und euch eine gute Wahl.

Liebe Grüße
Tim


----------



## DBueti (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich sehr gerne für das Gewinnspiel! Danke das ihr eine solche Aktion/solche Aktionen veranstaltet.

Mein aktueller PC
Mein Computer, den ich täglich für Gaming, Surfen und Streamen benutze ist in die Jahre gekommen, bzw. immer noch ein alter Komplettrechner.
Mit der aktuellen Konfiguration ist aber leider die Spieleauswahl stark eingeschränkt. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die komplette Hardware, wie sie im Moment verbaut ist:

GPU: MSI Nivida GTX 1050 Ti
CPU: i5-4590
CPU Kühler: Standardkühler von Intel
Mainboard: Mainboard von HP
RAM: 16(4x4) GB DDR3 Vengeance PC3-12800 (1600MHz) 9-9-9-24
Netzteil: Original Netzteil von HP
Gehäuse: HP
Speicher: 120 GB SSD Kingston (Boot), 512 GB HDD, 2 TB HDD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Wunsch:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Selbst beitragen würde ich:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600X

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Weshalb meine Bewerbung und weshalb das Upgrade:
Da der Prozessor und auch die Grafikkarte nicht mehr die Leistung bringen für ein ruckelfreies Bild bei einer
einigermassen ansehnlichen Grafik (allerdings immer niedrige Einstellungen) bin ich an einem Upgrade stark interessiert.
Da der Komplettrechner sich auch nicht mehr aufrüsten lässt muss ein neues System her, welches ich als PC Bastler auch 
selber zusammenbauen würde und euch gerne mit vielen Bilder am Zusammenbau teilhaben möchte!

Benchmarks mit allen notwendigen Daten (min/ max FPS, P99 etc.) in meiner neuen Wunschauflösung (WQHD) würden auch gerne liefern.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warum habe ich mich für diesen Upgrades entschieden?

RAM:
Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
16 GB reichen für heutige Standards locker aus und somit fiel meine Wahl auf den Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB RAM.
Dieses RAM Kit bietet eine super Geschwindigkeit (DDR4-3200) und niedrige Latenzen (16-18-18) was im System nicht
fehlen darf.

Netzteil:
Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Mein Wunschnetzteil ist das das Pure Power 11 CM und bietet die bestmögliche Kombination von Ausstattung, Leistung und Qualität.
600 Watt werden für meine neues System auch ausreichen.

CPU-Kühler:
Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Der CPU Kühler bietet ausreichend Kühlleistung um den AMD Ryzen 5 3600X (welchen ich kaufen würde) auf Temperatur zu halten.

Lüfter-Set:
3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Diese 3 Lüfter würden dann das neue Gehäuse mit frischer Luft versorgen. Diese Lüfter bieten mit strömungsoptimierten
Lüfterblättern einen flüsterleisen Betrieb, deshalb habe ich mich für diese entscheiden.

Gehäuse:
Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Aufgrund den Testberichten und den Bewertungen in der PCGH habe ich mich für dieses Gehäuse entschieden. Der flüsterleise 
Betrieb aufgrund der Dämmmatten, die Lufteinlässe an der Front (für maximale Geräuschreduzierung bei konstanter Luftströmung) und
den einfachen Zugang für alle möglichen Modifikationen haben mich überzeugt.

AMD-Mainboard:
MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Das MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge WIFI ist das perfekte Mainboard für den AMD Ryzen 5 3600X.
Es bietet alles was man sich nur wünschen kann:
AMD-X570-Chipsatz für den Sockel AM4, vier DDR4-Slots, zwei PCIe-4.0-x16-Slots und drei PCIe-4.0-x1-Slots, 8-Kanal-Sound,
eine Gigabit-LAN-Schnittstelle, sechs SATA3-Anschlüsse, zwei M.2-Anschlüsse, Wi-Fi 5, Bluetooth 4.2 und eine Reihe an USB Schnittstellen.

AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)
Die MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X ist die momentane Speerspitze im AMD Portfolio:
Taktfrequenz 1650 MHz
Boost-Frequenz	1980 MHz
Grafikspeicher 8 GB GDDR6
Grafikspeichertakt (effektiv) 14 GHz
Speicherschnittstelle 256 bit
Speicherbandbreite 448 GB/s

Dies GPU würde mein System abrunden und mit
ihrer Leistung wäre mein System perfekt für den Betrieb in WQHD.


Vielen Dank fürs lesen!
Ich wünsche allen viel Glück.

Grüsse Daniel


----------



## katercarlo (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich bewerbe mich für das Gewinnspiel.

Mein PC ist aus dem Jahr 2015 mit folgenden Komponenten:

Core i5-4690K
Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Asus Z97-K
8GB G.Skill DDR3-2400
inno3D GTX 970 mit Heatpipe Kühler
512 GB Crucial MX 100
be quiet Straight Power CM 500 Watt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Wunschkomponenten:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde mir einen Ryzen 5 3600 oder Ryzen 7 3700X zulegen.

Vielen Dank

Grüsse Michael


----------



## johnn (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

nun möchte ich ebenfalls mein Glück versuchen und mich für das diesjährige „Pimp my PC“ 2019 bewerben. (Versuchen kann man’s immer, tatsächlich zu gewinnen ist dann nochmal eine andere Sache)
Vorab möchte ich noch sagen, dass ich langjähriger PCGH Leser bin, mich aber erst heute im Forum angemeldet habe. 
Ich finde es eine super Aktion von PCGH und den teilnehmenden Herstellern bequiet! , MSI, Crucial bzw Micron, Hardwareaufrüstungen zu verlosen!


Mein aktueller (Budget) Computer:
Es handelt sich hierbei um eine alte HP Workstation Z420 von 2014. Diese hatte ich vor einem halben Jahr bei eBay entdeckt und gekauft. 
Es ist alles noch mehr oder weniger Stock:
Netzteil(stock): 600 Watt 
Prozessor(stock): Intel Xeon E5-1650 0 @3,20GHz mit HP Stock Kühler
RAM (stock): 12GB DDR3 ECC, jetzt aber auf 32GB aufgerüstet (hat leider nichts an der Leistung geändert)
Grafikkarte (stock): AMD FirePro V5900
Grafikkarte (upgrade): GTX 1080 FE (sehr guten Deal bei Ebay diesbezüglich gemacht)
HDD(stock): 1x Seagate 1TB , 1x HGST 3TB
SSD: Crucial MX500 500GB (neugekauft) 


Glücklicherweise hatte diese Workstation einen Windows 10 Pro Lizenzschlüssel (also keine fake eBay 5€ Lizenz) am Gehäuse, was das Ganze zu einem recht guten Deal machte. (Dachte ich jedenfalls…)

So und jetzt die Kehrseite der Medaille: Die Performance in Spielen und beim Rendern ist jetzt nicht sonderlich berauschend. (Alle Angaben beziehen sich auf 1080p Gaming)
In Spielen (insbesondere CPU intensiven wie GTA V Online) kommt es immer wieder zu starken Frameeinbrüchen. Ich lasse MSI Afterburner bzw RivaTuner Statistics immer mitlaufen, um zu sehen, wie viel Leistung ich einbüße. 
In GTA V Online liegt die GPU Auslastung teilweise bei unter 50% und erreiche dann so 30-40fps mit zusätzlichen kurzeitigen Frameeinbrüchen. Teilweise läuft es aber auch sehr gut mit knapp 60fps und 80%+ GPU Last.
In anderen Spielen wie Battlefield 4 & 1 habe ich dasselbe Problem. Es will bei egal welchen Einstellungen einfach nicht flüssig laufen. Beim Anvisieren droppt es jedes Mal auf 30 FPS (teilweise Standbild), erholt sich zwar dann wieder aber manchmal ist es dann schon zu spät… 

Ich möchte einfach mal ein System haben, bei dem ich überhaupt keine Kompromisse eingehen muss. (und auch nicht mehr leiden muss  )
Deswegen habe ich die Upgrade Komponenten wie folgt ausgewählt:


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Dazu kaufen würde ich als Prozessor: AMD RYZEN 9 3900X (um wirklich keine Abstriche machen zu müssen) (hoffentlich ist dieser dann auch lieferbar)
Zusätzlich kommt selbstverständlich noch eine M.2 SSD rein, tendiere da ganz stark zu einer WD Black SN750 NVMe-SSD.
Bei dem Mainboard von MSI ist das absolut kein Problem, zusätzlich unterstützt dieses SLI, ggf. werde ich das dann mit einer zweiten 1080 FE probieren.
Leider muss ich beim RAM auf RGB verzichten, weil mehr RAM für Videobearbeitung besser ist ☹

Beim Netzteil will ich zukunftssicher sein und auch die höchste Effizienz haben. (vllt Upgrade ich dann noch auf eine 2080ti  )
Übrigens wird die HP Workstation Z420 beim Spielen extrem laut und die Kühlung ist trotzdem nicht sonderlich gut. Der Unterschied zu den bequiet! Komponenten wird wie Tag und Nacht sein, vor allem während den nächtlichen Sitzungen, wo jeder schlafen will 

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg und frohes Aufrüsten! 
Ein schönes und entspanntes Wochenende euch allen!

Beste Grüße,
johnn


----------



## Rocko (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey liebes PCGH Team,

dann versuche ich auch mal mein Glück zum ersten mal, als langjähriger Leser, und stelle mal meinen "verstaubten" PC vor mit Upgrade Wünschen 

Mein System war zusammengestellt worden 2011, auf Sandy Bridge Basis. Der PC hat seither nur ein paar kleinere Upgrades in Form von SSD, neuer HDD und Grafikkarte bekommen.
Ich nutze Windows 7 bis heute, aufgrund des ablaufenden Supports, will/muss ich demnächst auf Windows 10 umsteigen. Perfekte Gelegenheit, einmal das
System auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen, wenn man ohnehin wieder alles neu einrichtigen muss. 
Auch freut mich dann der DirectX12 Support, die bei den neuen Spielen dann ja doch so langsam "Pflicht" sind 

Mein aktuelles System:

CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K @4,4 GHz
MB: Asus P8Z68-V Pro (PCI-E 2.0 Support only)
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Archon
RAM: 4 x 4GB G.Skill DDR3-1866
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 1060  Gaming X
TV-Karte: Hauppauge HVR-5500
SSD: Samsung Evo 840 500GB
HDD: Western Digital Red 10TB
Laufwerk: LG Blu Ray Player
Netzteil: Enermax Modu 87+ 700W
Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite Series 230T
Monitor: iiyama ProLite 27" WHQD


Meine Wunschkomponenten für das Upgrade:
 CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)




Zusätzliche Komponenten die ich beim upgrade dazu holen möchte, um das Paket richtig rund zu machen:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
SSD: Corsair MP510 1,92TB M.2
 RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18



Mit diesem Upgrade, würde ich meinen PC wieder auf einem aktuellen Stand haben, der vor allem richtig zukünftsfähig ist. Mit der Kombination dann mit Windows 10.
Die alten Komponenten sind inzwischen nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Zu Kaufzeiten gab es noch kein PCI-E 3.0, so das ich immer noch auf PCI-E 2.0 festsitze.  Die SSD ist bei den
Spieledateigrößen inzwischen auch mehr als überfüllt. 

Seit dem Start der Ryzen CPU's, ist der Wandel nun auch schneller als zu damaligen Zeiten. Daher würde ich mich mega auf ein Ryzen Upgrade freuen.

Auch bin ich auf das MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi Mainboard gespannt, da ich bisher eigentlich nur Asus verbaut habe. Vermutlich auch nur, wegen deren gutes Marketing wie Asus "Q-Design",
mit dem man QLED, QSLOT, QDIMM, Q-Connector etc verbindet. Nach intensiven Recherchen für das Upgrade und euren angebotenen Artikeln, habe ich festgestellt, das auch MSI ähnliches anbietet,
jedoch unter anderem Namen oder ohne Erwähnung. Daher würde mich ein Test dieses Mainboards auch sehr interessieren.

Der CPU Lüfter Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 würde dann perfekt zu meinem Silent System passen, das bereits mit leisen Gehäuselüftern ausgestattet ist, die per Mainboard Lüftersteuerung geregelt sind.

Die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio dürfte meinem neuen System dann den absoluten Geschwindigkeitsrausch verpassen, so das mit meinem WHQD Monitor auch endlich passable Frameraten
in Shadow of the Tomb Raider, Far Cry 5, Metro Exodus, Borderlands 3 uvm. verleihen dürfte, denn hier war bisher Details runterschrauben angesagt.


Zum Schluß noch ein paar Bilder meines Systems.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## azime (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Von einem Arbeitskollege habe ich über eure spannende Aktion gehört. Da mein PC zuletzt im Jahr 2012 Upgrades bekommt hat, ist er langsam in die Jahre gekommen. Also versuche ich mal mein Glück 

Hier ist meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

CPU: Intel i7 3770k
CPU-Kühler: Box-Kühler. Damals war der Kühler beim Kauf von CPU dabei.
Board: Gigabyte Z77D3H
Ram: 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance Schwarz DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 660 Ti
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power L8 630W 
Soundkarte: Onboard Soundkarte
Festplatte: 2 TB von West Digital Store
Monitor: Dell U27 13HM
Gehäuse: InWin

Mein Aufrüstplan wäre folgender:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich habe vor, mit dem oben genannten Aufrüstplan meinen PC für weitere 6 – 8 Jahre ohne Upgrades zu verwenden. Daher sehe ich den Arbeitsspeicher 32 GB als sehr gute Investition. Auf der SSD 500 GB sollen das Betriebssystem und Spiele, die spürbar von der Geschwindigkeit der SSD profitieren, installiert werden. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob mein aktueller Netzteil für die neue Grafikkarte und den neuen Prozessor ausreicht. Ein neuer und stärkerer Netzteil ist zukunftssicherer.

Ich spiele gerne Blizzard Spiele (wie Starcraft,Diablo 3 und Overwatch) in WQHD Auflösung. Dennoch entscheide ich für den MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super, weil ich gern die Welt von Ray Tracing eintauchen möchte. Ich finde die neue Technik sehr interessant. Die GTX 1660 ti kann leider kein Ray Tracing und die RTX 2080 Super ist schlicht zu teuer. 
Falls ich eure Aktion gewinne, werde ich Tomb Raider, Metro Exodus und Control spielen.

Um die ganze Sache für die nächste 6 – 8 Jahre abzurunden, werde ich den Prozessor Intel i9 9900k holen.

Das wäre Super Klasse, wenn ihr mich auserwählen würdet. Ich wünsch natürlich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.

Viele Grüße,

Azime


----------



## HeX47 (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Neues Jahr, neues Glück 
Ich bewerbe mich jetzt zum 3. mal für Pimp my PC, aber diesmal sieht es mit meiner Hardware bedeutend besser aus als die Jahre zuvor.

Darum wünsche ich allen anderen Teilnehmern, die vom Upgrade mehr profitieren würden viel Erfolg!
Aber nicht desto trotz nehme ich aus Prinzip trotzdem teil 

Hier eine Auflistung meiner aktuellen Hardware:

Mainboard: Gigabyte B450 Aorus Pro
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1700 @3,75 GHz
CPU Cooler: Thermalright ARO-M14G
GPU: ASUS ROG Strix GeForce GTX 1060 6GB
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-3000, CL16, 2x 16GB
SSD: Crucial MX500 [500GB]
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro [128GB]
HDD: Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F1 HD103UJ 1TB
HDD: Samsung SpinPoint F2 HD154UI 1,5TB
PSU: Seasonic Prime Platinum 650W
Case: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl


Und das würde ich mir wünschen:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Falls mein Wunsch in Erfüllung geht, würde ich mir den AMD Ryzen 7 3700X und einen guten 40 € CPU-Kühler oder sogar einer AiO (Muss ich mir noch überlegen) kaufen und mit dem neuen Mainboard und der neuen Grafikkarte betreiben. Mein altes Mainboard mit dem alten Ryzen (+Kühler) würde ich zusammen mit dem neuen Arbeitsspeicher meinen Vater schenken und somit seinen alten Intel Xeon 1241 V3 in die wohlverdiente Rente schicken 
Somit würde man 2 PC´s pimpen 

Fun Fact: Der Xeon war noch Anfang des Jahres in meinen Rechner drinnen, was man auch gut in den letzten beiden Bewerbungen von Pimp my PC sehen kann:
Pimp my PC 2018: PCGH rüstet vier PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben
Pimp my PC 2017: PCGH rüstet Ihren PC nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben!


Liebe Grüße
HeX47 | Marko


----------



## Knuze (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schönen guten Tag liebe PCGH Redaktion und werte PCGH Community,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


seit nun 6 Jahren treibe Ich im stillen Hintergrund des Forums mein Unwesen, ohne dabei durch einen einzigen Forenbeitrag auf mich aufmerksam gemacht zu haben. Still und heimlich wurde an einigen Gewinnspielen erfolglos teilgenommen und die Artikel auf der Homepage gelesen. Auf einen speziellen werde ich später noch genauer eingehen, da dieser mich monatelang begleitet hat. Eines sei aber schon mal vorweggenommen, es handelt sich um meine damalige und immer noch aktuelle Grafikkarte. Besagte Grafikkarte und Artikel sind aus dem Jahr 2012 bzw. respektive 2013. Daran ist auch schon zu erkennen, warum Ich hier mein Glück versuche! Wie wahrscheinlich vielen Usern hier, fehlt es an dem nötigen „Kleingeld“, um einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen und zu kaufen.

*1. Warum nehme Ich an der Verlosung teil?*

Einerseits hat einen PCGH bzw. PCG jahrelang durch Artikel, Vollversionen auf CDs die Zeiten vor des Aufstiegs des Internets über viele Dinge eindrucksvoll informiert und auch heute ist es besonders auf Zugfahrten immer noch herzlich willkommen – denn sind wir doch mal ehrlich, wann kommt man heutzutage noch pünktlich an, - nicht nur um die Zeit zu überbrücken, sondern um bei Sachen Hardware auch Offline die Möglichkeit zu haben auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben, da Netzabdeckung , auch wenn die Mobilfunkanbieter dies ungern hören, scheinbar für viele immer noch Neuland ist.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Anderseits fehlt letztlich, wie bereits Eingangs erwähnt, das gewünschte Kleingeld, um sich einen neuen aktuellen PC zu kaufen. Besonders bei der Grafikkarte hängt das System von 2012 mittlerweile soweit hinterher, dass viele Spiele unspielbar geworden sind und man das Spiel entweder gar nicht mehr kauft, Freunden absagt oder es mit den niedrigsten Einstellungen ruckelnd versucht bis einem auch der letzte Funke Spielspaß geraubt wird. Warum sollte man daher nicht auch einmal Glück haben und mit dieser grandiosen Aktion nicht nur ein Upgrade bekommen, sondern ein komplett neues System auf die Beine zu stellen. Für meinen PC und Spielspaß wäre dies auf jedenfall ein Quantensprung. Auf diesem Wege könnte man die PC Hardware Interessen mit der Freude eines evtl. neuen PCs verbinden.
Kommen wir aber nun zu meinem Schmuckstück, das mir über viele Jahre gute Dienste geleistet hat – nun aber in Rente gehen möchte.

*2.Aktueller PC*

Prozessor: Intel Core i7 3770k
Grafikkarte:  2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-V Intel Z77
Netzteil: 580W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold Modular
Festplatte: Crucial BX200 480GB 
CPU Lüfter: Noctua NH-D14
RAM: 4x 4GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DD3-1600 DIMM CL7 Single
CD Laufwerk: Asus DRW-24B5ST Silent interner DVD Brenner 
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster HAF912 PLUS Midi Tower




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2.1. Anmerkungen und Grafikkartenanekdote:*

Alle Teile des PCs wurden mit drei weiteren Freunden am 31.05.2012 bestellt und später selbst zusammengebaut. Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt kosteten die Komponenten stolze 1200 €. 7 Jahre später schmunzelt man nur drüber und träumt davon, was man sich heutzutage dafür holen könnte. Wie dem auch sei, zum damaligen Zeitpunkt bin ich eigentlich nur bei der Grafikkarte Kompromisse eingegangen. Auch wenn diese trotzdem noch leicht über 300€ lag, war es Sie es definitiv nicht wert, denn wie Eingangs beschrieben erlebte ich eine wahre Odyssee mit dieser Grafikkarte. Sporadische und nicht erklärliche Blackscreens traten ohne Vorwarnung auf. Ganz besonders emotional ist dies, wenn man dabei gerade eine neue Season Diablo im Hardcore Modus spielte oder mitten im Raid war. Als ich meine Karte daraufhin einschickte (ich blieb selbstverständlich auf den Versandkosten sitzen), wurde diese mir in der gleichen Spezifikation zurück geschickt, da der Fehler nicht reproduzierbar war. Das Problem war somit nicht behoben. Nach weiteren Mails zwischen dieser „Fabrik“ und mir, tauschte man die Karte schlussendlich aus, aber wieder Blackscreens. Daraufhin wollte ein an dieser Stelle nicht genannten Retailer allerdings keinen weiteren Umtausch, da angeblich kein Fehler vorlag. Zum Glück gab es nach ein paar Monaten eine Stellungnahme von Sapphire, auf die ich nur über *https://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-...s/HD-7870-OC-Sapphire-nimmt-Stellung-1045752/* aufmerksam geworden war und wofür ich heute noch unendlich dankbar bin. Daraufhin habe ich mich direkt an Sapphire gewandt, die Karte eingeschickt und nach einer längeren Wartezeit eine komplett neue und überarbeitete Karte aus ihrer Fabrik aus Hongkong bekommen. Diese hatte daraufhin nicht mehr den unerwarteten Blackscreen. Alles in allem hat das ewige hin und her schicken, aber über ein halbes Jahr gedauert. Nichtsdestotrotz hat schlussendlich alles funktioniert. 


*2.2 Systembenchmarks*

Nachfolgend einerseits Benchmarks von UserBenchmark und 3D Mark Time spy und andererseits Cinebench R15 und Cinebench R20.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, schneidet die Grafikkarte unterdurchschnittlich ab und ist beim aktuellen System definitiv der Flaschenhals. Wäre interessant zu sehen, wie groß der Unterschied zum ausgewählten System ist. Wird natürlich dementsprechend getestet und im Erfahrungsbericht später mitgeteilt.
Abschließend noch eine Übersicht des Systems von CPU-Z und HW Monitor, um die Echtheit des Systems zu bestätigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*2.3 Gamingbenchmarks:*

Viele aktuelle Titel werden von mir schon gemieden, da diese schlichtweg unspielbar sind. Daher werde ich mich hier auf CiV VI und The Witcher 3 beschränken. Falls man unerwartet wirklich ausgewählt werden sollte, reiche Ich gerne, soweit es mir möglich ist, Benchmarks zu aktuelleren Spielen nach mitsamt dem Vergleich zum alten System

*CIV VI (Regler auf hoch):*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*The Witcher 3 Hoch: *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Falls ich bei Witcher auf hoch eine Kampfszene spiele oder in der Stadt bin, kann man sich vorstellen, wie die FPS ins Bodenlose sinkt.

*3. Eigener PC 2.0 (Pimp my Pc):*

Vorab sei gesagt, dass ich aufgrund des Alters des PCs und der nicht vorhandenen Kompatibilität gewisser Komponenten eine Komplettsanierung bis auf den CPU Kühler plane. Aufgrund der nachfolgend aufgelisteten Auswahl an Komponenten, werde ich sehr wahrscheinlich einen Ryzen 5 3600 und 16-32 GB DDR4-RAM 3600 und ggf. ein neuer Monitor mit 144hz kaufen, um so das System zu komplettieren. Das gute High-Air-Flow Gehäuse benötigt derweil keinerlei Upgrade, da es, wie der CPU Kühler mit allen ausgewählten Komponenten kompatibel ist.
Meine Wunschliste sieht daher wie folgt aus:

*SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)
*

*3.1 Gehen wir nun auf die einzelnen Komponenten ein und warum ich diese ausgewählt habe*

*SSD:* Nachdem meine OCZ den Geist aufgegeben hat und meine Crucial nach einem Partner ruft , bat sich die P1 500 GB an, um diesen Part zu übernehmen. So würde nach der internen SSD auch endlich der NVMe Platz belegt werden und ich kann Spiele und Betriebssystem wieder auf unterschiedlichen SSDs laufen lassen.

*Netzteil:* Das alte 580 Watt Netzteil würde bei den ausgewählten Komponenten plus dem Kauf der Ryzen CPU unter Volllast von Grafikkarte und Prozessor an seine Grenzen stoßen, daher habe ich mich hier für die sichere Variante mit 850 Watt entschieden.

*AMD-Mainboard: *Hier fiel die Wahl angesichts der aktuellen Ryzen CPUs, welcher dann als einzig fehlendes Puzzleteil des ganzen Mosaiks von mir persönlich erworben wird, extrem leicht. Ich habe mich hier noch einmal etwas tiefer mit der Gaming Edge Wifi und ACE auseinander gesetzt und habe mich nun, siehe die letzte Editierung, für das ACE aufgrund der VRAMs entschieden. Das ACE würde dafür definitiv deutlich zukunftssicherer sein, in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass die Prozessoren immer mehr Kerne haben werden.

*Grafikkarte:* Ich bin eigentlich einer, der Team Rot immer unterstützt hat und auch hofft, dass Sie etwas ähnliches schaffen, wie in der CPU Sparte nach all‘ den sauren Gurkenjahren. Allerdings bin ich aufgrund der beschriebenen Odyssee dazu verleitet mir nach all‘ der Zeit einmal die grüne Seite der Grafikmacht anzuschauen. Vielleicht haben Sie auch Cookies 
 Allein die Grafikkarte dürfte mein Spielerlebnis um einen nicht mehr beschreibbaren Wert steigern, die Ruckler und die Verzerrung bzw. Bildrisse vergessen lassen und es mir ermöglichen endlich wieder aktuelle Titel zu spielen, ohne alles auf aus und niedrig zu stellen und zu hoffen, dass es irgendwie mit 20 FPS spielbar ist. Wir alle wissen, was das für ein Krampf ist. Daher wäre es ein wahrer Augenschmaus, falls es zu diesem PC kommen sollte.

*4.Fazit *

Vorab kann ich mich hier vielen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Ein großer Dank geht an das ganze PCGH Team, welches dieses Jahr sogar sage und schreibe *sechs!* PCGH-Lesern ermöglicht ein neues System bzw. ein grandioses Upgrade kostenlos zu erwerben. Oft gehen eben solche Taten in der heutigen Gesellschaft unter oder Sie werden als selbstverständlich angesehen, aber Fakt ist, ihr müsstet dies nicht machen, aber gebt auf diesem Wege eurer Community etwas zurück. Dafür ziehe ich an dieser Stelle respektvoll meinen Hut.
Wie aus den Komponenten zu erkennen ist, habe ich mich nicht für eine deutlich leistungsstärkere 2080 Super entschieden, sondern tausche im Prinzip die komplette Hardware des alten PCs aus, so dass ich im Falle eines Gewinns sehr wahrscheinlich den Ryzen 5 3600 für unter 200€  und DDR 4 RAM dazukaufen müsste und würde. Für den RAM müsste ich dann abwägen, ob es zwei 8 GB oder 16 GB Riegel werden, da ich diese auf jedenfall im Dual Channel laufen lassen möchte. Falls das Budget es dann noch erlaubt, würde ich mir auch noch einen 144 Hertz Monitor zulegen, aber Priorität haben die beiden erst genannten Einkäufe, da diese essenziell sind, damit das System läuft.
In diesem Sinne, viel Erfolg an alle Teilnehmer!

Lieben Gruß

Knuze


----------



## RochenGebraten (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich bin durch einen Freund auf eure „Pimp my PC“-Aktion aufmerksam gemacht worden und bin seit her von dieser Idee sehr begeistert. 
Im Folgenden werde ich ein wenig auf meine Person eingehen, die Motivation der Teilnahme, den aktuellen Zustand meines PCs erläutern und im Falle einer Gewinn-Nominierung die weiteren Schritte zum Fertigstellen des Wunsch-PCs erklären.

Meine Person

Es mag eventuell etwas komisch wirken, wenn ich mich bei einer solchen Aktion kurz zu meiner Person etwas aufhalte. Aber da ich mich erst neu registriert habe finde ich, dass ich das der Community schuldig bin.

Ich bin 23 Jahre und komme aus dem schönen Baden im Südwesten Deutschlands. Zurzeit studiere ich Mechatronik in einem Vollzeit Studium. Neben Schwimmen und Billard zähle ich Videospiele zu meinem größten Hobby. Alles fing damit an, dass ich im Alter von 7 Jahren einen GAMEBOY Advance SP zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen habe. Ich spielte seitdem Pokemon rauf und runter. Irgendwann wurde der Gameboy von einer PSP abgelöst welche für mich neue Tore öffnete.
God of War, FIFA,und Monster Hunter sind nur einige Titel die mich damals begleiteten. Mit meinem ersten PC konnte ich dann erstmals Titel wie WC3, Age of Empires, Rayman, Empire Earth, Stronghold Crusader, Worms, Counterstrike, Need for Speed, Battlefield Bad Company, Call of Duty 4 und Tomb Raider spielen. Alles in allem enthält meine Steam-Bibliothek heute über 200 Spiele, ich habe tausende von Spielstunden in diversen Spielen und würde mich selbst als Gamer bezeichnen. Leider habe ich während meines Studiums nur wenig Zeit meiner Leidenschaft nachzugehen und komme deshalb meistens nur am Wochenende dazu ein bisschen zu daddln.

Motivation

Um jetzt während des Studiums meiner chronischen Geldknappheit zu entkommen und meinen Erzeugern nicht auf der Tasche zu liegen, habe ich mich in der hiesigen Gastronomie als Barkeeper versucht. Äußerst schlechte Idee, wenn man die Arbeitszeiten und den damit verbunden Schlafrhythmus beachtet. Ein Job während des Semesters kam somit nicht infrage. Aus diesem Grund bin ich dazu verdammt den Sommer über in meiner vorlesungsfreien Zeit als Ferienjobber zu arbeiten. Dies steht in krassem Kontrast zu meinem Studentenalltag. Anstatt den Grips und die grauen Zellen zu beanspruchen muss ich hier mehr körperliche Arbeit verrichten. Diesen Sommer habe ich in einem Automatisierungsunternehmen und spezieller in einer Zahnrad-Härterei gearbeitet. Die Arbeitsbedingungen waren eher mäßig. Ihr müsst euch vorstellen, dass in so einem Härteofen bis zu 900 °C herrschen und somit könnt ihr euch ausmalen, dass mein Arbeitsplatz eine verdammte Sauna im Hochsommer war^^. Naja aber ich schweife ab. Mein dort verdientes Geld muss ich mir akribisch einteilen und alle Ausgaben für das restliche Jahr einplanen um nicht vorzeitig bis zum nächsten Ferienjob Pleite zu gehen. Leider bleibt da nicht viel für eine PC-Aufrüstung übrig. Frei raus gesagt sehe ich das Gewinnspiel als große Möglichkeit meinen PC kostengünstig aufzurüsten. Ich will ehrlich mit euch sein, ich würde gerne mal wieder ein neues/aktuelles Spiel spielen ohne direkt in die Grafiksettings gehen zu müssen um alles auf „Low“ oder „Off“ stellen!

Aktuelle Komponenten

CPU:		AMD FX-8350
CPU-Kühler:	Alpenföhn Olymp
Grafikkarte:	Radeon R9 280X 3 GB GDDR5
Mainboard:	ASUS M5A99X Evo R2.0
RAM: 		Kingston DDR3 16 GB (2x8GB)
SSD:		Crucial M500 2.5 240 GB
HDD:		1 TB 
Netzteil:	        be Quiet Power7 (500 Watt)
Gehäuse:	Phanteks Enthoo Luxe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über diesem Abschnitt findet Ihr die Bestandteile meines 6 Jahre altem System. Bis auf den CPU-Lüfter und dem Gehäuse habe ich nichts getauscht. Ich denke dazu brauch ich nicht viel zu sagen, 6 Jahre sprechen für sich. Meine CPU ist eine Heizung, meine GPU ist mit 3 GB Grafikspeicher leider nicht mehr ausreichend für aktuelle Spiele und eine SSD mit 240 GB ist auch etwas mager. Über was ich mich auf gar keine Fall beschweren kann sind die 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher und mein geliebtes schlichtes Gehäuse. Man muss der Wahrheit ins Auge schauen - mein PC ist ein Rentner geworden☹.


Meine Wunsch-Komponenten

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mein „gepimpter neuer alter PC“

In diesem Abschnitt würde ich gerne noch darauf eingehen, was denn alles im Falle eines Gewinnes am PC verändert werden würde. Wenn man sich meine ausgewählten Komponenten anschaut, dann macht das noch kein ganzen PC. Da ich mit einem komplett veralteten System spiele, muss ich wohl eine komplette Erneuerung in Angriff nehmen. Geplant ist alles bis auf Gehäuse und Datenträger zu erneuern. Dazu wären zusätzlich zu den Gewinnen noch eine neue CPU und ein neues Netzteil notwendig. Zusätzlich würde ich in diesem Zuge auch noch gerne dem neuen CPU eine AIO Wasserkühlung oder einen Noctua Luftkühlung spendieren. Für das Netzteil rechne ich 100€, die CPU-Kühlung 100-150€ und der CPU 350€. In Summe wären das rund um 600€ die ich investieren müsste. Das entspricht ungefähr der Summe dich ich von der Steuererklärung für meinen Ferienjobs erwarten darf und steht somit perfekt als Budget für dieses Projekt zur Verfügung.

Nach komplettem Umbau sollte mein neuer Rechner so aussehen:

CPU:				Ryzen 7 3700x Super
CPU-Kühler:	               Corsair Hydro Series™ H100i oder NOCTUA NH-D15 chromax.Black
GPU:				MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC
Mainboard:			MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi
RAM:				Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200
SSD:				Crucial MX500 2 TB
Weitere Datenträger:		Alte SSD 128 GB und HDD 1 TB
Netzteil:			be quiet! Straight Power 11 650W 
Gehäuse:			Phanteks Enthoo Luxe


Ich danke dem PCGH-Team für die Möglichkeit an der Teilnahme eines solchen Gewinnspieles. Ich hatte sehr viel Spaß diese Bewerbung zu schreiben und mich hier als Neuling vorzustellen. Aber auch das Konfigurieren meines Traumrechners hat mir sehr viel Freude bereitet.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und bitte zu entschuldigen, dass ich noch nicht sehr erfahren mit der Formatierung bei Forenbeiträgen bin.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

RochenGebraten


----------



## Maerlyn0108 (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
Ich nehme auch dieses Jahr an eurem Aufrüstgewinnspiel teil.

Mein jetziger Rechner:

Intel i7-6700k (geköpft)
Asus Z170 Gaming Pro Mainboard
Be Quiet Pure Rock
Corsair CX850M Netzteil
Sapphire RX Vega 56 Pulse
Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-2400 16GB (3200 Mhz)
Samsung 850 Evo 500GB
Seagate Barracuda 3TB
Fractal Define R5 Gehäuse
Acer Acer Nitro VG0 (Nitro VG270UPbmiipx) Monitor
Windows 10 1903

Ich möchte Teile meines Systems erneuern und habe mir folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)
Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Geplante Zusatzkäufe:

Ryzen 5 3600 oder Ryzen 7 3700X
32GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit

Mit den neuen Komponenten wird mein Rechner die kommenden Jahre zukunftssicher und ich kann problemlos auch die neuesten Spiele und Anwendungen nutzen.
Das Netzteil im letzten Jahr gekauft ist auch für AMD-Grafikkarten mehr als ausreichend, die Festplatte wird nur als Datengrab genutzt und übernommen.

Durch den Gehäuse-Neukauf ist ausreichend Platz für den geplanten neuen Kühler vorhanden sowie guter Luftdurchsatz durch die vorhandenen Lüfter.

Vielen Dank für diese tolle Aktion & allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

Grüße Clemens




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dengelema (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, ich freue mich riesig wieder mitmachen zu dürfen und möchte natürlich auch wieder die Chance nützen einer der glücklichen zu sein.

Meine Wunschkonfiguration:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit der AMD Graka könnte ich Freesync mit meinem Iiyama GB2760QSU (WQHD, 144Hz) weiter nutzen
Das neue Board würde ich mit einem Ryzen 5 3600X bestücken


Mein aktuelles System:
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4
CPU: Intel Core i5 3570
RAM: 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon RX 570
Netzteil: Enermax EPR425AWT mit 425W
SSD: Samsung 860 EVO 500GB (und 2 ältere HDD als Datengrab)
CPU Kühler:
Hier habe ich einem Alpenföhn Brocken ein zweites Leben geschenkt, der wegen seiner nicht optimalen Kompatibilität mit dem Sockel 1155 etwas schief montiert werden musste, was mich aber überhaupt nicht stört . Da die Kühlkörper der Ram Riegel im Weg waren,
musste ich den originalen 120mm Lüfter von EKL so platzieren, dass er die Luft durch den CPU-Kühlkörper saugt, wesshalb ich kurzerhand auf der anderen Seite einen mit 90mm ergänzt habe. Der Dank sind 65 Grad unter Volllast bei geringen Lüfterdrehzahlen.
Gehäuse und Gehäuselüfter:
Um einige Euro zu sparen habe ich eines der alten Gehäuse, welche ich über die Jahre von Bekannten zusammengesammelt habe, an meine Anforderungen angebasst. So habe ich in den Boden Öffnungen für die zwei 120mm Lüfter geschnitten
und Holzsockel darunter gegeben, damit diese auch genügend frische Luft durch den angebrachten Filter ins Gehäuse ziehen können. Die Lüfter habe ich heuer ersetzt durch Arctic F9 und F12 mit PST-Anschluss für eine optimale Lüftersteuerung.

Im Anhang Fotos von meinem System

Schöne Grüße
Daniel

Edit: leider wurden beim Hochladen meine Fotos gedreht und ich habe keine Funktion gefunden um das rückgängig zu machen. Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir das


----------



## orggolf (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

mein noch aktuelles und sehr geschätztes System steht gerade vor der Ablösung. 

Ein

CLEVO M570RU  
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3840QM 2,8 -3,8GHz 
16 GB DDR3 Ramm 1600 MHz
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680M 4 GByte GDDR5
Netzteil 120W
250 GB OCZ-Agility4
320 GB SATA 2

mit dem ich  seit 12.2012 sehr viel Spaß und und keinen Ärger hatte, ist leider nur noch für Office zu gebrauchen.

Ich hätte gern die :

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)


Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

Denn ich bastel gerade folgendes zusammen.

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 3.6 GHz
Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH Edition
MSI MPG X570 GAMING EDGE WIFI ATX AM4
Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 32 GB (2 x 16 GB) DDR4-3200
 GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER 8 GB WINDFORCE OC 3X
Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250 GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Samsung 970 EvVO500 GB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive
be quiet! Silent Base 601 ATX Mid Tower Case
Seasonic Focus GX 650W ATX 2.4 



Zur Zeit habe ich jedoch nur das Gehäuse, die SSD´s und den CPU-Kühler. Prozessor und Netzteil sind bestellt.
Die Grafikkarte würde das System noch einmal beschleunigen und  das Budget für ein MSI MEG X570 ACE wäre dann frei.
Also Ihr habt die Qual der Wahl.

Allen Gewinner schon mal GZ  und ich freue mich auf eure Berichte.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MyticDragonblast (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuelle Komponenten:
Gehäuse: Antec Twelvehundred
Mainboard: Gigabyte X58A-UD3r rev.2.0
Prozessor: Intel Xeon X5670 6c/12t
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon VII
Ram: 4x Corsair Vengeance LP CML8GXM2A1866C9R 9-10-9-27-2T->Tripplechannel Mode
Netzteil: Corsair HX850i
Cpu Kühler: Auras LPT-709
Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB
Sonstiges: BD-Brenner, DVD-Brenner, Cardreader-Floppy-Combo, 5.1 Logitech-Surroundsystem, Analog-Mikrofon
Monitor: Dell S2719DGF


*Ausgesuchte Komponenten:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)*

Selber hinzufügen würde ich:

Je nach Verfügbarkeit/Preisgestaltung einen Ryzen 9 3900X oder 3950X

Begründung:

Mainboard: Ein Plattformwechsel steht nach nunmehr knapp 10 Jahren an und da bietet sich das MSI-X570 Ace an. Einerseits gibt es beim Ryzen das neueste Featureset und das Board ist als Oberklasseboard auch gut genug ausgestattet um Raum für Overclocking zu bieten. Der weg fallende Tripplechannel ist bei dem anliegenden Speichertakt vom zusätzlich ausgewählten Ram nicht mehr allzu relevant(Dualchannel war bisher immer nogo wegen häufiger VM-Nutzung)
Ram: Mit dem alten DDR3 kommt man beim Ryzen nicht weit. Viel hilft viel, deshalb 32GB, und gute Timings locken auch. Zudem nicht zu heftig und genau auf dem Sweetspot vom Ryzen bzgl des Takts.
Grafikkarte: Kein Bedarf. Die 2080 Super wäre die einzige brauchbare Konkurrenz, krankt aber an zu wenig Speicher.
Festplatte: Die Crucial P1 als Pci-E SSD ist hie die Wahl, die zusätzliche Bandbreite könnte bei VM-Nutzung interessant sein(auch wenn mehr Speicher der Sata-SSDs verlockt)
Netzteil: Mein HX850i ist schon älter und hier ist ein neues Netzteil ne schöne Sache, aber ist nicht das Entscheidende. Die folgende Komponentenauswahl passt wie die Faust aufs Auge und erklärt auch die Netzteilwahl, der "alte Kram" kann dann noch als 2. Rechner funktionieren(mit alter HD4870):
Cpu-Kühler: Als Luftkühlungsfan der Dark Rock Pro 4. Ist neben dem Nh-D15 die Kühlerreferenz und kann auch Hitzköpfe kaltstellen. Problem ist hier, dass ich nicht weiß ob der ohne weiteres in mein doch recht schmales Gehäuse passt. Für den NH-D15 wird's eng am seitlichen Lüfter und der D14 passt so gerade. Ich kenne die Maße vom Dark Rock Pro nicht und gehe deshalb auf Nummer sicher mit dem Gehäuse.
Gehäuse: Keine ganz freiwillige Wahl. Wenn der Dark Rock nicht in mein altes passt die einzige Option, da die anderen Gehäuse keinen Platz für interne optische Laufwerke bieten. Airflowmäßig mit Sicherheit ein downgrade, aber dafür leiser und moderner(und nicht son Staubfänger). Um den Airflow nen bisschen aufzumöbeln dazu noch die folgende letzte Komponente.
Lüfter: Das große Silentwingspaket, um das Maximum an Airflow aus der Dark Base rauszukitzeln. Geht so wie ich gesehen hab nach Produktdatenblatt genau auf.

edit: Favorisierte Lüfter wären dann die 140er.


----------



## SirLatteLot (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team und Forengemeinde,

ich freue mich, dass die Aktion wieder stattfindet und möchte dieses Jahr auch selbst teilnehmen.
Meine Wunschkomponenten wären:
___
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)
___

Aktuell sind folgende Dinge verbaut:
___
CPU: AMD FX 6300
RAM: 2× 4 GiB DDR3 RAM
Mainboard: ASUS M5A97
HDD/SSD: Samsung HD501LJ, SP2504C u. EVO 850 EVO
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken 2
GPU: RTX 2060
Gehäuse: no name
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power BQT E9-CM-580W
___


Zu Beginn des Jahres hatte meine GPU leider einen Defekt, weswegen ich mir zu der Zeit eine Neue zulegen musste. Gleichzeitig hat es mir aber auch noch einmal ins Bewustsein gerufen, dass auch einige andere Teile meines Computers ein Upgrade vertragen könnten. Sollte ich ausgewählt werden, wäre natürlich noch eine neue CPU fällig, wobei AMD zur Zeit ja ein gutes Angebot hat.


----------



## Permaheal (19. Oktober 2019)

*Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - meine Bewerbung*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Community und Redakteure,

mein jetziger Rechner war der erste, den ich mir selbst zusammengestellt und aufgebaut habe. 2011 war er vor allem fürs Studium und spielen gedacht und ich habe mich bei den Bauteilen auf das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis fokussiert. Er besteht aus:


CPU: Intel i5-2500K
CPU-Lüfter: Scythe Mugen 2
Mainboard: Asrock Z68 Pro3  
RAM: 2x4GiB DDR3-1666 Kingston CL-9-9-9-24
SSD: 64GB Crucial m4
HDD: 1TB WD Green
GPU: Radeon R9-280X Sapphire Vapor-X
(Die Grafikkarte hat vor ein paar Jahren schonmal ein update bekommen. Vorher war original eine GTX-560Ti von Gigabyte drin. Jetzt habe ich immerhin schon 3!!! GB VRAM. )
Netzteil: Seasonic M12II-520 Bronze 520W ATX (SS-520GM)
Gehäuse: Sharkoon (irgendein T3 Vorgänger)
DVD/CD-ROM Laufwerk: LG-GH22NS50


Diese Zusammenstellung hat mir lange Zeit sehr gute Dienste erwiesen.
Leider machen AAA-Spiele nichtmehr allzu viel Spaß und die Bluescreens häufen sich. 
Die CPU lief lange @4,4GHz, dann @4,0GHz und nun wieder auf stock. Wahrscheinlich macht das MB einfach nicht mehr mit.

Nun zum Mastermind-Plan:

Das Studium ist vorbei, der Rubel rollt und ich will in den nächsten Monaten/Jahren in ein neues System investieren. Da kommt Pimp my PC gerade recht:

Diese Auswahl soll das Gerüst eines zukünftigen 4k fähigen Rechners bilden:


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Dazu käme dann ein AMD R7-3700X. Die Grafikkarte muss dann noch bis Weihnachten oder Frühjahr durchhalten, bis dann Monitor und GPU geupgradet werden. Mit dem MEG X570 Ace fühle ich mich super für die Zukunft gewachsen. Damit könnte ich sicherlich sogar noch 1-2 Generationen mit machen und die Kerne erweitern, falls notwendig. 😊
Mein jetziger Rechner mit der alten GTX-560Ti geht dann an meine Eltern, die noch auf DDR2, Win7 (Win10 läuft nicht) … unterwegs sind und somit meine IT-Aushilfedienste hoffentlich nicht mehr so oft notwendig sind.

GL an Alle aber vorallem an mich! 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Christoph R.


----------



## Hasemix (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

Ich bewerbe mich für das Gewinnspiel.

Mein PC ist aus dem Jahr 2012 mit folgenden Komponenten:

AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 970 4x 3.50GHz So.AM3 BOX
530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L7 Non-Modular 80+
8GB (2x 4096MB) G.Skill RipJawsX DDR3-1333 DIMM CL7-7-7-21 Dual Kit
1GB Asus Radeon HD 6850 DirectCU V2 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 2xDVI/1xHDMI/1xDisplayPort (Retail)
Asus Crosshair IV Extreme AMD 890FX So.AM3 Dual Channel DDR3 EATX Retail
750GB WD Caviar Black WD7502AAEX 7.200U/min 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
120x120x25 be quiet! Silent Wings Pure 1350U/m 18.5dB(A) Schwarz






Funktioniert leider schon lange nicht mehr er war knapp 2 Jahre nur im einsatz.
Da würde ich mich mal richtig freuen können nach 5 Jahren PC Pause.

Meine Wunschkomponenten für das Upgrade

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die fehlende Hardware wird natürlich nachbestellt und auf intel aufgerüstet.

Ich Danke euch für die schöne Aktion.


MfG Pascal


----------



## Caryox (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

ich freue mich an dem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen zu dürfen und damit die Chance zu haben mein Pc aufrüsten zu können.

Mein aktueller PC:

Prozessor: Intel i5-8600K
Grafikkarte: MSI Nvidia GTX 980 ti
Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB DDR4-2666MHz
Netzteil: 650 Watt be quiet straight power 11
Prozessor-Kühler: Intel Standardkühler
Gehäuse: Masterbox Lite 5
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z370P D3
Monitor: Gigabyte Aorus ad27qd
Datenträger: 1 TB HDD, 750 GB SSD
Lüfter: 4 x 120 mm (vorinstalliert)


Meine Aufrüstung:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Meine zusätzlichen Komponenten:

- Custom Wasserkühlung 
- Eventuell ein neues Mainboard


----------



## DanHot (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich würde gerne das System von meinem Sohn aufrüsten, da dieser immer meine alten Komponenten bekommt, dieser besteht aktuell aus:

Prozessor: Intel i7-3770K
RAM: 2x8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 Mhz + 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 Mhz
SSD: Samsung 840Pro 256GB
CPU-Kühler: Mugen2
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Standart Gehäuse Lüfter LianLi
Gehäuse: LianLi X500
Intel-Mainboard: ASUS P8Z77-V PRO
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: ASUS STRIX GTX970 DC2OC 4GD5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was ich als gutes Setup ansehe ist folgendes:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich würde dann noch ein AMD 3600x dazu kaufen und ihm ein schönes Geburtstagsgeschenk oder Weihnachtsgeschenk machen.

Drücke allen die nicht so viel Geld für neue Hardware haben besonders die Daumen!


----------



## InfoStudent (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grüße an das PCGH Team!

Dieses Jahr habe ich mir Zeit gelassen mit der Bewerbung und wollte mich genau informieren bzgl. des Nutzens für meinen PC und eine ausgiebige Überlegung anstellen - Welche Bauteile möchte ich aufrüsten und warum möchte ich diese Teile aufrüsten?

Anfangen möchte ich grundsätzlich bei der aktuellen Konfiguration im Vergleich zum Upgrade:



Bauteil | verbaut alt | verbaut neu | Leistungsgewinn
CPU | Intel I7 6700K | Ryzen 3700X (wird seperat entschieden) | 22% gemittelt
CPU-Kühler | Be Quiet Dark Rock 3 | Alphacool Eisbaer 420 | unbekannt, jedoch sollte das System leiser und vielleicht kühler laufen
Mainboard | Asus 1151 Hero Alpha  | MSI MEG X570 Ace | USB 3.1, BT 5.0, Pumpenheader, besseren Onboard Sound, Ryzen 3000(X570)-Sockel mit PCIE 4.0
Arbeitsspeicher | 2x 8 GB Crucial DDR4 2400MHz | Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 | bei geplantem OC auf 3600MHz wären es bis zu 43% in Benchmarks - real Leistung sollte auch merklich steigen, kein RAM Mangel mehr in Spielen
GPU | EVGA GTX 1070 FTW ACX 3.0 | MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X | Tests gehen von rund 46% Leistungsgewinn aus
Gehäuse | Phanteks Enthoo Luxe, schwarz | Phanteks Enthoo Luxe, schwarz | hier bleibt alles beim Alten, es leistet nach ein paar Modifikationen doch seine gewünschten Dienste!
Netzteil | Be Quiet Straight Power 10 600W CM | 	Be Quiet Straight Power 10 600W CM | hier bin ich noch unsicher, ob ich einen 8-Pin EPS12V benötige, oder ob mein Netzteil mit seinem 1x 4/​8-Pin ATX12V reicht. Ansonsten wird hier spontan ein Upgrade gesucht

Die Aufrüstung bestünde aus folgenden Bauteilen:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (*140 mm*) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


Sowie einer Einkaufliste(Stand 19.10):
1 AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed (100-100000071BOX) 324,52
1 Alphacool Eisbaer 420 (11390) 129,07
und möglicherweise
1 be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 650W ATX 2.4 (BN251) 143,17

Die wichtigsten Bauteile wären der Arbeitsspeicher mit seiner Erweiterung auf 32GB gesamt und das Mainboard.
Mein Sorgenkind spieletechnisch nennt sich Cities: Skyline und läuft aktuell mit ~43FPS (CPU begrenzt) und rennt gerne ins RAM-Limit und stürzt dann ab. Ein Zustand, welchen ich gerne mit der Aufrüstung abstellen würde.
Aber auch WoW und Train Simulator als meine anderen Spiele sind klar CPU lastige Spiele. Wenn ein neues Project  Cars erscheint rechne ich sowieso mit einem empfohlenen 6 oder gar 8-Kerner.

Da meine Partnerin meinen PC auch vermehrt für Video und Bildbearbeitung nach der Ausbildung nutzen wird, bis wir einen zweiten Rechner entsprechend aufgebaut haben sind die 8 Kerne da sicher ausgelastet und der RAM darf fleißig arbeiten.
Zudem mir als Informatiker ständig auch Projekte einfallen, bei dem die Hardware gerne ausgereizt wird, sei es eine RAMDisk oder teste ich in meinen VMs kommen sowohl RAM als auch CPU gerne an ihre Grenzen.
Insgesamt bewegt sich meine Hardware momentan oft am Limit und hier wäre Aufrüstung willkommen, die insgesamt zu teuer für mich wäre - mit Pimp my PC aber gut als Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich selbst machbar wäre.
Man kauft sich ansonsten doch eher weniger eine CPU, wenn man kein Mainboard dazu hat... 

*Ein weiterer Punkt - was passiert mit den alten Teilen?*
Ich finde das immer beim Aufrüsten spannend und frage mich bei vielen, was mit den Teilen passieren wird.
Ich möchte hier einen Einblick geben, was bei mir passieren würde:
Meine Freundin besitzt einen PC aufgebaut aus Gebrauchtteilen (Xeon 1231, GTX 770 und vergleichbares) hier aus dem Forum. Ihr Sorgenkind ist eine kränkelnde GTX 770 HoF von KFA2, die nun gute 3 Jahre seit dem Kauf hier im Forum ihren Dienst dort tut, jedoch ist Sie ineffizient und wird unangenehm laut. Hier würde meine GTX 1070 nachrücken und für einen leiseren und deutlich effizienteren Betrieb sorgen. Zudem würden einige Spiele dann dort dem GPU Limit entfliehen und das Upgrade von 2GB auf 8GB Vram wäre ebenso willkommen.

Meine CPU mitsamt Mainboard und Arbeitsspeicher sowie Kühler würde ich dann meinem Vater vermachen. Hier würden ein P67 von Asus, ein 3570K und 16GB DDR3-1600 abgelöst werden. Damit sollte es auch für ihn ein gutes Upgrade darstellen und ich kann auch mal in diese Richtung PC-Teile vererben und ihm einen Gefallen tun.

Mein ausdrückliches Angebot ist auch hier Photos anzufertigen, wenn an diesen Aufrüstungen Interesse besteht!

Ich habe diese Teile auch aus einem weiteren Grund ausgesucht, ich teste gerne Hardware, jedoch sind solche Produkte teuer und kein Händler wird es dulden, dass man die Hardware 12 Tage testet und am 14 Tag deswegen zurücksendet, wenn es nie eine Kaufabsicht gab.
Hier gibt es Bauteile, die auch für viele potentielle Käufer interessant sind und wo gute Berichte gefragt sind!
Ich habe mit den Bauteilen folgendes vor:
*Arbeitsspeicher*:
Hier habe ich aus eurer PCGH einen hervorragenden Artikel als Anleitung für RAM-OC und will sehen, wie weit ich die Riegel bei 3600 bzw. 3733 MHz ausreizen kann, was ich auch als die sinnvolle Grenze bei Ryzen betrachte und mit 4 DIMMs sicher schon eine spannende Herausforderung wird.
*Mainboard*:
Das Mainboard hat eine viele spannende Features, ich hab schon Höhepunkte und Tiefschläge mit MSI erlebt und weiß zugleich von ihrer hervorragenden Arbeit beim X470-Chipsatz. Gerne werde ich hierzu einen Bericht unter Zuhilfenahme einiger Information von Gamers Nexus und Actually Hardware Overcloking zusammenstellen. (Kennzeichnungen/Quellen werden bewusst gesetzt!). Hinzu kommen die Erfahrungswerte mit dem Mainboard, Eindrücke und der persönliche Erfahrungsbericht mit dem BIOS.
*GPU*:
Hier möchte ich tatsächlich eher in Richtung Effizienz gehen anstatt OC. Die Karte bietet mehr als ausreichend Leistung, ist aber auch hungriger als meine Grafikkarte. Hier wäre Undervolting das Thema der Stunde, Navi scheint mir hier durchaus Potential zu bieten, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich die Leistung gut 25% reduzieren könnte, bis ich ein Spiel habe, wo ich die Leistung brauche, hätte dann aber eine passende GPU bereits verbaut.

*Zu den Lüftern noch kurz ein Wort*: ich habe diese Ausgewählt um die Lüfter der Eisbaer zu ersetzen. In eurem Test habt ihr diese All-in-One ausdrücklich gelobt, jedoch gemeint man sollte ggf. leisere Lüfter verwenden. Hier sind die 140mm Lüfter von Be Quiet angedacht, welche sicher einen leiseren Betrieb ermöglichen werden!
Das alles passen sollte verdanke ich dem Wissen aus folgendem Beitrag:
Alphacool Eisbaer 420 mini Review | Overclockers Forums
Die Eisbaer 420 wird auch deshalb gewählt um später die Option zu haben den Radiator in einen größeren Kreislauf wieder nutzen zu können und um endlich den Wunsch einer ersten Wasserkühlung sich zu erfüllen.

*Warum habe ich keine SSD/CPU-Kühler etc gewählt?*

An SSDs habe ich momentan 750GB (250GB 850 EVO + 500GB MX500), was für mich absolut ausreichend ist. Hier war kein Bedarf.
Be Quiet hat diesmal leider keine All-in-One im Angebot und zudem auch keine 420mm Version, da ich die Chance des Upgrades für eine All-in-One nutzen möchte hab ich somit keinen Kühler gewählt.
Beim Netzteil habe ich für mein Netzteil gesleevte Kabel, die ich gerne weiter verwenden möchte, daher habe ich erstmal keinen Netzteilwechsel geplant, sofern das Mainboard dies nicht erforderlich macht.
Dann wäre das Angebotene 1000W Netzteil aber definitiv zuviel des Guten und würde auch in einem suboptimalen Bereich oft arbeiten, wo es nicht die volle Effizienz ausnutzen kann. Hier lagen andere Prioritäten unter diesen Gesichtspunkte höher.
Mein Enthoo Luxe Gehäuse habe ich soweit angepasst bzw. passende Komponenten gefunden, dass ich momentan doch an ihm hänge und es nutzen möchte für die nächste Erweiterung.


Ich rechne daher mit rund 1.000 Zeichen Bericht pro Gegenstand! Dies einerseits aus eigenem Interesse, aber auch aus Dank an MSI, Be Quiet, Crucial und das PCGH-Team!
Hier möchte ich noch einmal auf meine simplen Berichte für das Schenker Dock 15 und mein MSI Pe 6QE verweisen, welche auch beide hier im Forum zu finden sind.
[Erfahrungsbericht] Schenker Dock 15 + DS 200 Dockingstation
[Erfahrungsbericht] Msi pe60 6qe

Ein Bericht aufgrund der hier angedachten Nutzung, Möglichkeiten und im Sinne des Gewinnspiels wäre ausdrücklich detaillierter!

Ich freue mich wie jedes Jahr über die Möglichkeit in dem Gewinnspiel und danke dem Team für seine Mühe und das Überfliegen aller Beiträge!
Beste Grüße
InfoStudent


----------



## Prolog (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin Liebes PCGH Team,

Mein aktuelles System:

Gehäuse:	Corsair Carbite 400c

Mainboard:	MSI B350 Gaming Pro Carbon

CPU:		Ryzen 1600

CPU-Kühler: 	Alpenföhn Ben Nevis

Ram:		2x 8 GB Ballistix Sport LT DDR4 2400Mhz 

Grafikkarte:	MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 8GB 

Netzteil:	be quiet! Pure Power 10 CM 500W 

Festplatten:	WD 2TB Blue, Samsung 850 evo 250GB

Gehäuse-Lüfter: 2x Scythe 120mm Glide Stream PWM, 2x mit dem Gehäuse gelieferte Lüfter


Ausgesuchte Komponenten:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

Tim


----------



## Rolk (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team, lieber Stephan,


euer Artikel in Ausgabe 11/2019 hat mein Kopfkino zum rotieren gebracht und so will ich mein Glück versuchen und bewerbe mich bei "Pimp my PC 2019".

Ziel soll es sein einen veralteten Spiele-PC wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen. Ich will versuchen meine Bewerbung nicht unnötig aufzublasen und viele Worte braucht man dazu auch nicht verlieren. Alle neuen Komponenten wären in jeglicher Hinsicht eine deutliche Verbesserung. Zukaufen würde ich als CPU einen R5 3600 oder falls es noch rechtzeitig einen Preisnachlass geben sollte evtl. auch einen R7 3700X. Overclocking-Ambitionen an die CPU gibt es keine, an GPU und RAM dagegen schon. Das System soll möglichst leise werden. Den Zusammenbau würde ich selbst übernehmen.


*Meine Wunschkomponenten:*




Spoiler



RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)​



*Vorher-Nachher-Vergleich*



*Komponente*
 | 
*Alter PC*
 | 
*Neuer PC*
*Prozessor*
 | FX8320 | R5 3600
*CPU-Kühler*
 | Turmkühler (1 x 90mm) | 
Be Quiet Pure Rock

*Mainboard*
 | Sockel AM3+ AMD 970 | 
MSI B450 Tomahawk Max

*Arbeitsspeicher*
 | 2 x 4 GiByte DDR3-1666 | 
Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200

*Grafikkarte*
 | Radeon RX570 4GB | 
MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X

*Datenträger*
 | 120GB SSD + 500GB HDD | 
Crucial MX500 2 TB

*Netzteil*
 | 500 Watt | 
Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt

*Gehäuse*
 | Fractal Design Define R4 | 
Fractal Design Define R4

*Lüfter*
 | 2 x 140 mm (vorinstalliert) | 
3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm)

Zusätzlich zum geforderten Bildmaterial und Erfahrungsbericht könnte ich Benchmarks vom alten und aufgerüsteten System beifügen. Natürlich durchgeführt nach PCGH Benchmark-FAQ 2019/2020. 

Ich würde mich überaus glücklich schätzen zu den 6 Gewinnern zu zählen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Rolk


​

​


----------



## PPTide (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team, 

mir hat letzes Jahr leider das Quäntchen Glück gefehlt, jedoch möchte ich mich dieses Mal wieder bewerben und hoffe, dass ich dieses mal etwas mehr Glück habe 

Mein aktueller Toaster:
Intel-Mainboard: MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 500 Watt
Gehäuse: Sharkoon TG 5
Monitore: 2x Samsung curved 24 Zoll Monitor
Grafiktablet: Huion Kamvas GT 156HD V2
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1060
CPU-Kühlung: Turm-Kühler
CPU: Intel Core i7 7700
RAM: 16 GB DDR4 RAM
SSD: 128 GB (SanDisk SD8SB8U), 500 GB (Crucial)
HDD: 1 TB (WDC WD10EZEX-60WN4AO)

Pimpung:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Was ich damit anfange?
Programmieren (UE4 und Java)
Mehr Programme installieren
(Noch mehr Monitore anschließen)

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und danke an PCGH für die tolle Aktion.

LG PPTide


----------



## basti1896 (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

auch ich möchte mich für die Pimp my PC-Aktion bewerben und meinen PC in neue Leistungssphären befördern. Ich habe meinen ersten PC vor 8 Jahren gebaut und über die Jahre immer wieder geupgradet. Von meiner ersten Konfiguration ist nur noch die HDD über. Alles andere wurde im Laufe der Jahre ersetzt, zuletzt das Netzteil diese Woche. Nun hoffe ich auch die Festplatte im Rahmen dieser Aktion austauschen zu können.

1.	Aktuelles System

	CPU: i7 6700k
	Mainboard: MSI Z170A Krait Gaming 3X
	CPU-Kühler: Koolance CPU-380I
	Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Sea Hawk EK X
	Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2666 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit
	Festplatten: Samsung SSD 830 256GB und Samsung HD204UI 2TB
	Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 750 D
	Netzteil: Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 850W
	Ausgleichsbehälter: Watercool Heatkiller Tube 150 D5
	Pumpe: Alphacool VPP655
	Radiatoren: Alphacool 280mm und Alphacool 360mm
	Lüfter: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop 3 x 140mm und 3 x 120mm

Die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil wurden diesen Monat im Outlet verhältnismäßig günstig erworben, vorher hatte ich einte GTX 980 und eine be quiet! Straight Power e8 680W in meinem System. Deren Lebenszyklus näherte sich aber dem Ende und ich habe die Gelegenheit genutzt etwas aufzurüsten. Nun hoffe ich auch einige andere Komponenten erneuern zu können.


2.	Was würde ich gerne mit der Pimp my PC-Aktion aufrüsten?

Anfangen würde ich bei dem Gehäuse, dass mir nicht mehr gefällt. Zum einen hat man sich nach einigen Jahren dran satt gesehen, aber auch funktional ist es nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand. An der Optik gibt es zudem einige kleine Kratzer auszusetzen, insbesondere das Kunststofffenster des Seitenteils hat etwas abbekommen. Leider lässt sich auch der 5,25 Zoll Laufwerksschacht nicht entfernen, der nicht genutzt wird. So geht wertvoller Platz für die WaKü verloren. In meinem aktuellen Aufbau werden durch den Platzmangel die Vibrationen der Pumpe relativ stark auf andere Komponenten übertragen. Zudem gefällt mir die Kombination aus geschlossener Front und offenem Gehäusedeckel nicht. Das Gehäuse ist so weder besonders leise noch kühl. Das Dark Base Pro ist deutlich modularer aufgebaut, bietet ausreichend Platz und hat ein Seitenteil aus Glas. Es ist also für meine Ansprüche bestens geeignet.

Die Leistung des i7 6700k ist in Spielen noch in Ordnung, sobald es an rechenintensivere Aufgaben wie Rendering geht (oder auch nur mehrere Programme im Hintergrund laufen) gerät er mit seinen 4 Kernen inzwischen aber doch an seine Grenzen. Ein Wechsel zur AM4-Plattform würde da Wunder wirken. Außerdem ist es für den Technikbegeisterten immer schön, ein neues Spielzeug zu haben. Das MSI MEG X570 Ace wäre dementsprechend ein sehr schönes Mainboard für mein System. Das OC-Potenzial von CPU und Arbeitsspeicher kann mit diesem Untersatz voll ausgelotet werden. Ein Vorteil wäre zudem, dass sich die RGB-LEDs der Grafikkarte und des Mainboards über Mystic Light steuern und synchronisieren lassen, es ist nur ein Stück Software nötig.

Mit dem Wechsel zu Ryzen ist dann auch schneller Arbeitsspeicher gefragt, der den Prozessor auf Trab hält. Mit 32GB wäre ich zukunftssicher aufgestellt und mit den höheren Frequenzen dem Traum vom eigenen High-End-PC ein Stück näher.

Die 256GB meiner SSD sind in Zeiten von Spielen, die über 50GB verschlingen, nicht mehr ausreichend. Mit der HDD sind die Ladezeiten in Spielen aber quälend langsam. Der Umstieg auf ausschließlich SSD-Speicherplatz würde den Alltagskomfort erheblich steigern und zudem eine Geräuschquelle aus meinem PC verbannen.


3.	Welche Änderungen würde ich zusätzlich vornehmen?

Offensichtlich bräuchte ich einen neuen Prozessor passend zum Mainboard. Hier würde ich wahrscheinlich zum Ryzen 7 3700 X greifen, für den 12-Kerner ist das Geld etwas knapp. Ein passender Wasserblock wäre der Heatkiller IV Pro, der sowohl optisch als auch kühltechnisch eine gute Figur macht. Außerdem ist die Anschaffung von Custom Kabeln für das Netzteil gepasst, um die Optik weiter aufzuwerten.

Hier noch mal die Übersicht aller ausgewählten Komponenten:

	RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
	SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
	Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
	AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)

Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 55 (6 Punkte übrig)

Vielen Dank fürs lesen und ich hoffe, bald wieder an meinem PC rumwerkeln zu dürfen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Padawan67 (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team und alle Forenmitglieder,

ich bin hier bei PCGH sehr neu und ich freue mich, eine Bewerbung abgeben zu können.
Meine Wunschkomponenten sind:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte

Zur Zeit habe ich folgenden Rechner:

ASUS M5A97 R2.0
FX-6100 @ 6 x 3300 Mhz
Radeon RX 560 Series 4 GB
Kingston 	DDR3-12800 	2x8 GB
Monitor: Samsung 	C24F390 	1920x1080 	60 Hz
WDC WDS500G2B0A 	SSD 	500 GB
WDC WD20EZRX-00DC0B0 	HDD 	2000 GB
WDC WD10EZEX-08WN4A0 	HDD 	1000 GB

Warum ich gerne aufrüsten möchte ist, meine CPU (AMD Zambezi FX-6100) ist schon älter und tut sich schon etwas schwer (trotz Kühlung von BeQuiet Dark Pro). Ich habe mir zwar unlängst erst ein neues Gehäuse gekauft, und zwar von Thermotex und ich bin wirklich begeistert. Es hat sich beim Einbau meines Motherboards  herausgestellt, dass die Kontakte für die Lüfter ausgeleiert sind oder sowas ähnliches, denn die Lüfter (sind ja im UEFI angezeigt) laufen nicht mehr auf volle Leistung. Ich habe insgesamt, ohne CPU-Lüfter, 4 Lüfter eingebaut. Aber sie laufen alle ziemlich laut, darum mein Wunsch nach BeQuiet-Lüftern, die sehr leise laufen. Mein Motherboard hat auch schon sehr viele Jahre drauf und ich würde mich auf ein Neues sehr freuen. Mit dazugehörenden RAM-Modulen 2x8GB, meine alten sind noch DDR3.

Ich möchte noch dazu sagen, dass ich 67 Jahre alt bin und schon seit Anbeginn meine Rechner selbst baue. Meine Tochter hat die selbe Begeisterung wie ich und wir bauen immer mit viel Spaß zusammen unsere Rechner. Es hat bisher immer alles funktioniert

Hier noch ein Foto meines Rechners:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=1065298&d=1571509337&thumb=1&stc=1


----------



## Piconnor (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin PCGH-Team

Fast wäre die Aktion dieses Jahr an mir vorbeigegangen, aber nun habe ich doch noch Glück gehabt, das rechtzeitig zu bemerken.

Die aktuelle Konfiguration meines PCs sieht so aus:

CoolerMaster MasterBox MB530P RGB
CoolerMaster MasterFan MF120R ARGB (3x)
Enermax Platimax D.F. 600W
Asus Z97 Maximus Hero ROG
Intel Core i5-4690K 
CoolerMaster MasterAir MA410R RGB
G.Skill TridentZ DDR3-2400 32GB Quad-Kit
Sapphire RX580 Nitro+ 8GB
Corsair MP500 120GB
Samsung 850 EVO (Basic) 500GB
Western Digital Blue 2TB (2x)

Meine Wunschauswahl lautet:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


Gehäuse, Gehäuselüfter und CPU-Kühler habe ich erst seit Anfang des Jahres und würde momentan keinen Wechsel in Betracht ziehen. Das 2 1/2 Jahre alte Netzteil macht auch noch seinen Job. 

Also lege ich meinen Fokus auf ein anständiges CPU- und GPU-Upgrade, auf Basis des klasse Mainboards und den 32GB RAM. Als Prozessor würde ich mir dazu einen Ryzen 7 3700X zulegen. Die Grafikkarte wäre traumhaft, um endlich vernünftig in WQHD spielen zu können.

Meine jetzige M.2-SSD (derzeit wegen des alten MB nur über PCIe 2.0 angebunden) würde mit dem Mainboard auch endlich seine volle Leistung als System-SSD ausspielen können und die ausgewählte Crucial P1 die Samsung-SSD ersetzen, die sozusagen mein Spiele-Laufwerk ist. 

Insgesamt würde diese Auswahl meine vorhandene Konfiguration sinnvoll ausbauen um in nächster Zeit ausreichend zum Spielen gewappnet zu sein.

Vielen Dank für die Ausrichtung dieser Aktion und ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg!


----------



## Kupfernugget (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

ich möchte mein in Teilen doch recht altes System erneuern, um für kommende Spiele, wie Cyberpunk 2077, gerüstet zu sein. Auch wenn viele Titel noch gut in niedrigen bis mittleren Einstellungen zu spielen sind, wird die Grafikkarte bei hohen Einstellungen, in aktuellen Titeln, in die Knie gezwungen. Seit dem ich meinen neuen Dell 25 Zoll WQHD Monitor besitze, ist meine Grafikkarte ganz schön am arbeiten. Meine CPU benutze ich auch zum Rendern von Videos und da merkt man, dass der alte Vierkerner an seine Leistungsgrenzen kommt. 

Von meinem alten System werde ich die SSD, die Festplatte und mein Gehäuse übernehmen. Das Netzteil wird für die neuen Komponenten etwas zu schwach sein, deswegen habe ich hier ein neues ausgewählt. Die im Gehäuse vorinstallierten Lüfter würde ich gerne durch die wunderbar leisen von Be Quiet austauschen. Auf die neue SSD möchte ich Spiele wie Star Citizen installieren, da man hier doch viel Ladezeit sparen würde. Auf die MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X bin ich am Meisten gespannt. Damit dürfte kein Spiel in WQHD ein besonderes Problem darstellen.

Ich möchte mir einen Ryzen 5 3600 für mein neues System bestellen.

Herzlichst

Kupfernugget


Mein momentanes System besteht aus:

Prozessor: i5 3570k
Grafikkarte: NITRO+ RX 580 4GB
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z77-M Pro
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance 2x4GB DDR3 1600
CPU-Kühler: XIGMATEK Gaia SD1283
Festplatten Adata SP 900 120GB, Seagate IronWolf 2 TB
Netzteil: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 10 500W CM
Gehäuse: Cougar Evolution
Monitor: DELL U2515H (25 Zoll, WQHD)


Meine Wunschkomponenten:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## HardwareHarry (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen, hatte 2019 bisher immer Pech mit meinen Hardware-Aufrüstungen. 
Da ich dann zwangsweise etwas Geld einsparen musste, aber mit meiner Grafikkarte (MSI 7850 2 GB) nicht die Ergebnisse bekam, hab ich den "Geheimtipp" Vega56 von MSI Anfang des Jahres mitgemacht. Die Karte ist hungrig und hat mein 700w Bequiet Netzteil den Freitod getrieben und nahm mein Mainboard mit (990FX-GD65 von MSI) mit, da es nicht allein im Hardware-Himmel sein wollte. Darauf kaufte ich mir aus Not neues Board und Upgrade CPU von FX-6100 auf FX-8350. Da hab ich ca. 120 Euro für hingelegt. Leider ist die Vega56 Karte Mitte des Jahres gestorben und kulanter Weise wurde mir der Zeitwert gut geschrieben vom Händler. 

Jetzt habe ich etwas geld angespart und würde statt mir für ca. 400 € eine Grafikkarte gern ein Gesamtupgrade gönnen. Von den 400 € würde ich eine aktuelle Ryzen CPU wie z. B. den 3700x kaufen und wenn das Geld noch reicht ein neues Gehäuse, da mir das vorhandene Bitfenix Raider zwar gute Dienste geleistet hat, mir aber aktuell zu groß geworden ist. 

Aktuell:
RAM: 24 GB bestehend aus 2x 8 GB Kit Gskill Ares 1833 MHz  (ca. 75 € Kaufpreis) + 2x 4 GB NoName (Hynix Speicher, geschenkt bekommen)
Netzteil: Aktuell ein geliehenes Thermaltake Berlin 630 W
CPU-Kühler: Boxed Kühler FX-8350 Wraith ca. 60 €
AMD-Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P AMD 970 So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail ca. 65 €
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI 7850 2 GB (ca. 250 € Kaufpreis, weiß nicht mehr genau wann das war)
Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Wunsch:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Mein Problem:
Ich nutze den Computer teilweise auch beruflich um z. B. mal virtuell einen Computer oder sogar ein Netzwerk aus Computern zu simulieren.
Daher brauche ich RAM. Nichts geht über viel RAM. 
Manchmal rendere ich auch Urlaubsvideos für die Verwandschaft, leider geht da immer sehr viel Zeit drauf. Aktuell ist es mir zu viel geworden, daher lasse ich mein Onkelchen das selbst rendern. Leider hat er auch eine sehr alte Möhre. Jetzt habe ich z. B. Division 2 und kann es aufgrund der hohen RAM Menge noch spielen. Die GPU zeigt im Benchmark "Hilfe, ich bin voll" und die CPU ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt das Beste vom Besten. Immerhin hat der gute Wraith Kühler von AMD überzeugt für "non OC" vertretbare Temperaturen, Optik und Geräuschlevel.


Würde meine SSDs (3x120GB und 3x500GB) auch nicht mehr hergeben wollen, da ich den Platz z. B. für gerenderte Videos nutze und hier auch mal schnell was kopieren kann. Ich nutze eine ICY DOCK Cloning Station um die Daten auf andere PCs zu übertragen. Zum einen kann das Teil clonen (blockweise, nicht Datei für Datei) und zum anderen habe ich dann nicht so lange Kopierzeiten wie mit einer USB Festplatte.

Würde mich halt über ein brauchbares System mit Gaming-Optionen sehr freuen, da ich in den letzten Jahren doch ans Grafiklimit gestoßen bin und Defekten bzw. Alter der Komponenten doch ein Loch in der Geldbörse hab, dass ich lieber nicht mit einen 1200 € Gaming PC belasten kann.

So, jetzt muss ich mal schauen, wie ich die Bilder in den Beitrag bekomme...

EDIT - Gar nicht so einfach mit dem Smartphone 😉


----------



## R4zorGTX (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Grüße an das PCGH-Team sowie an allen Mitgliedern des Forums,

ich freue mich hier sein zu dürfen und teilnehmen zu dürfen. Ich bin neu hier und es handelt sich hierbei um meinen ersten Beitrag in diesem Forum 

Mein aktueller PC besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core i5 4440 
GPU Nvidia MSI GeForce GTX 960 Gaming 4G
Mainboard: AsRock H81M-HDS R2.0
RAM: SK Hynix 2x 8GB PC3L – 12800U
HDD 1TB WD Blue
SSD Samsung 860 Evo 500 GB
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power 400W 80+Bronze
Gehäuse: unbekannt, etwas von HP 
CPU Kühler: Alpine 12 CO 

Hierbei handelt es sich um einen Fertigen PC von HP den meine Eltern mir 2013 gekauft haben. Ich konnte mich als kleines Kind nicht durchsetzen und durfte somit keinen eigenen PC zusammenstellen und zusammenbauen . Mit der Zeit habe ich gelernt wie ein PC zusammengebaut wird und habe einige Teile ausgetauscht. Ausgetauscht bzw. neu hinzu kamen, die GPU (am Anfang war keine vorhanden), die SSD, der CPU Kühler und das Netzteil (Bitte verurteilt mich nicht wegen der Kabelführung .  

Folgende Komponenten würde ich mir wünschen:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Mein System ist nun 6 Jahre und es fehlt halt an Leistung. Neue Spiele laufen auf meinem aktuellen Recher schlecht bis gar nicht. Der bessere RAM und die neue GPU würden einen ordentlichen Performance Boost hervorrufen. Speicher braucht man immer, daher die Auswahl der 2TB SSD. Das Neue Netzteil ist eigentlich schon vorausgesetzt, da mein 400 W Netzteil für die Zukunft nicht ausreichen wird.  

Als Eigenleistung würde ich noch folgende Hardware dazu Besorgen je nachdem wie mein Budget es erlaubt  

AMD Ryzen 5 2600 oder 3600
dazu ein passendes Mainboard 
ein neues Gehäuse 

Dieses Jahr habe ich die Schule mit dem Abitur beendet und werde nächstes Jahr mit meinem Studium anfangen. Ich habe den Studiengang Kraftfahrzeugtechnik mit dem Schwerpunkt Design und Konstruktion ausgewählt. Daher werde ich wahrscheinlich einen Leistungsstarken PC benötigen. Als ehemaliger Schüler und angehender Student fehlt es mir an den Finanziellen Mitteln um einen ordentlichen PC zusammen zu Stellen daher hoffe ich auf das beste 

Allen Teilnehmern wünsche ich viel Glück und vielen Dank an das PCGH-Team und die Sponsoren für dieses Gewinnspiel


----------



## Antendo (19. Oktober 2019)

*Pimp my PC 2019*

Hallo PCGH-Team!!
Bin diese Jahr zum aller ersten Mal auf dieses Gewinnspiel aufmerksam geworden. Da mein PC nicht gerade der neueste aber auch nicht der älteste ist dachte ich schon seit längerem über ein Upgrade nach. Da kommt dieses tolle Gewinnspiel ja wie gerufen.

Meine aktueller PC besteht aus:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1400 - auf 3.8Gh (wird jedoch bald durch einen Ryzen 5 3600 oder einem Ryzen 7 2700X ersetzt)
RAM: Balistix Sport Lt 1*8Gb ddr4 2400mh
Mainboard: MSI B350 PC Mate
GPU: GTX 1060 6Gb von Zotac
Netzteil: Be quiet  straight power 750W
SSD: 120Gb intenso 
HDD: 1TB von Toshiba
Gehäuse : Sharkoon VG4-V

Meine Idee für ein mögliches Upgrade:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Es würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich diese Hardware gewinnen würde, da ein umstieg von der HDD auf eine SSD schon wirklich gut wäre. Ein neues Gehäuse und vor allem leisere Lüfter sind bei mir mehr als nötig.
Eine neue Grafikkarte wertet den Rechner sowieso immer auf, besonders wenn man vor hat in einer höheren Auflösung,so wie ich es vorhabe, zu spielen.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und möchte ein großes Danke für diese tolle Aktion an das PCGH-Team ausrichten. Lg


----------



## Kerso (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rÃ¼stet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH Community,

vielen Dank für dieses Gewinnspiel, welches gerade zur richtigen Zeit von euch ausgeschrieben wird.
* 
Prolog
*
Meine Begeisterung ist besonders groß, da ich mir zurzeit leider keine großen monetären Sprünge leisten kann und unbedingt PC Komponenten brauche.
Mein Traum ist es schon seit geraumer Zeit, mir ein Computer fertig zu machen, mit dem ich in die virtuelle Realität eintauchen kann. 
Seit meiner Kindheit wollte ich Düsenjäger Pilot in einer F/A 18 Hornet werden. Leider hat sich dieser Berufswunsch nicht für mich erfüllt.
Seit dem ich auf YouTube gesehen habe, was heutzutage alles mit einem VR- Headset möglich ist, habe ich einen neuen Traum. 
Nun kann ich durch euch vielleicht bald in der VR-Welt meinen Kinderwusch wahr werden lassen.

* Zielstellung
*
Hier möchte ich kurz erläutern, worauf es mir in meinen Überlegungen zur Komponentenauswahl ankam.
*
Oberste Priorität: *
Bei meinen Überlegungen, welche der im Gewinnspiel enthaltenen Teilen Verwendung finden, kam es mir darauf an, aus meinem alten PC und den neuen Komponenten ein Maximum für Grafik bzw. VR herauszuholen, ohne selbst Geld investieren zu müssen.
Alte und neue Teile sollen möglichst die beste VR- Grafik für die Flugsimulation liefern, ohne Teile zukaufen zu müssen.

*Sekundäre Priorität:*
Da man auch bei einer kompletten Auswahl der Komponenten keinen vollständigen PC hinbekommt, ist eine Mischung zwischen alten und neuen Komponenten zwingend erforderlich, wenn man als oberste Priorität wie ich festgelegt hat, dass kein eigenes Geld zur Komplettierung des PCs zur Verfügung steht.
Sollte eine Mischung zwischen alten und neuen Komponenten nicht zu erreichen sein, ist das System möglichst so zu wählen, dass nur billige Komponenten nachgekauft werden müssen.

*Bedarfsermittlung*

Als ersten Schritt habe ich mir die empfohlenen Spezifikationen des von mir favorisierten VR-Headsets Oculus Rift S angeschaut. 
Sicherlich sind die neuen VR-Brillen von Pimax z.B. die 8k+ in punkto Sichtfeld, Auflösung und Screen Door Effekt sehr interessant. 
Leider ist der Preis für diese Brillen noch sehr hoch. Oculus Rift S bietet ein VR Erlebnis welches, für mich vom Preis- Leistung- Aspekt das Beste ist. 
Sie sind mit die Ersten, die sich mit VR befasst haben, bieten ein überdurchschnittlich gutes Bild, sie sind mit ca. 450 € recht kostengünstig, intuitive Installierung und Handhabung ohne lange Einstellungen vornehmen zu müssen, haben einen guten Kundenservice und letztlich einen überdurchschnittlichen Tragekomfort. 
Dieser ist bei längeren Simulator- Sessions neben der Sicht super wichtig.
*
Empfohlenen Spezifikationen „Oculus Rift S“*
Grafikkarte
NVIDIA GTX 1060 / AMD Radeon RX 480 oder besser
NVIDIA GTX 970 / AMD Radeon R9 290 oder besser

Prozessor
Intel i5-4590


Haswell-R Quad-Core (4C/4T) 
+ Intel HD 4600 3,3 GHz bis 3,7 GHz 
Cache L2 4x 256 KiB + L3 6 MiB 
Sockel LGA 1150 (84 Watt) 
AMD Ryzen 5 1500X oder besser

Arbeitsspeicher
mind. 8 GB RAM

Videoausgang
DisplayPortTM 1.2/Mini DisplayPort (Adapter im Lieferumfang enthalten)

USB-Anschlüsse
1 USB-3.0-Anschluss

Betriebssystem
Windows 10

Die Spezifikationen anderer VR-Brillen Hersteller sind gleich. Demnach kann sogar später falls notwendig oder Marktsituation eine andere VR- Brille gewählt werden.

*Darstellung in farblichem Text *
Bei der Aufführung der Spezifikationen verschiedenster PC- Komponenten werde ich im Verlauf einige Schriften farblich gestalten. Die Farbe der jeweiligen Schriften soll einen Bezug zu anderen Komponenten und deren notwendige gedankliche Abstimmung untereinander aufzeigen. 
Jede Farbe deckt dabei eine andere Abstimmungsnotwendigkeit mit anderen Komponenten ab.
*
Beispiel:*
Motherboard:                      XY


Sockel:                                1151 
RAM Typ:           DDR4 
CPU:                                     XY


Sockel:                 1151 
Core:                    4 
RAM:                                    XY


Typ:                      DDR4 
 
Bei dem Beispiel habe ich farblich gekennzeichnet, dass z.B. bei der Auswahl des CPU´s und des Mainboards darauf zu achten ist, dass zwischen Mainboard und CPU der Sockel des CPU´s (in grün) und bei dem Speicher DDR4 z.B. die DIMM-Steckplätze (in blau) abgestimmt sein müssen.  
Auf die Frequenz des DDR4 Speichers gehe ich in diesem Beispiel nicht ein.

*Grundlagenermittlung*
*
Welche Komponenten sind in meinem alten PC verbaut?

Bilder:*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Detail Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mainboard*
GA-H170-D3HP
Support for DDR4 2133 MHz memory modules
Interne I/O Anschlüsse:


2 x USB 3.0/2.0 headers 
2 x USB 2.0/1.1 headers 
Rückseite I/O Panel:


1 x USB 3.1 Type-A port (red) 
3 x USB 3.0/2.0 ports  
2 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports 
Chipset: 1 x M.2 connector 
(Socket 3, M key, type 2242/2260/2280 SATA and PCIe x4/x2/x1 SSD support)


2 x SATA Express connectors 
6 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors 
 
*CPU*
Intel Core i5 6500


Skylake-S Quad-Core (4C/4T) 
+ Intel HD 530 - 3,2 GHz bis 3,6 GHz 
Cache L2 4x 256 KiB + L3 6 MiB 
Sockel LGA 1151- v1 (65 Watt) 
Dual-Channel DDR4-2133 
 
*CPU Kühler*
1x Alpenföhn Civetta mit dem Lüfter ca. 5 Watt
1x Arctic F9 PWM 92x92x25mm 600-1800 U/min 30 dB(A) schwarz/weiß

*DDR Speicher*
4x HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2133 DIMM CL14 4GB
Bestehend aus, 2x 8GB Dual Kit (HX421C14FBK2/8) = 16GB DDR4
Alle Slots vom Mainboard belegt.

*Grafikkarte*
1x GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Windforce 4G GDDR5


1354 MHz bis 1468 MHz - 4 GB GDDR5 (7000 MHz) 
1x DVI, 1x DP 1.4 2x HDMI - PCI Express 3.0 (GP107-400) 
 
*SSD*
1x 250GB Samsung SSD 860 EVO - 4 Watt
1x Corsair Force 3 SSD 90GB – 4 Watt

*HDD*
1x 1.5TB SEAGATE Barracuda (ST1500DM003) 6,2 Watt

*Netzteil*
1x be quiet PURE POWER 430 Watt (BQT L7-430)

*Gehäuse*
1x Cooltek Antiphon Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
Technische Daten:


Gehäusetyp Midi-Tower 
FormfaktorATX, M-ATX, Mini-ITX 
5,25" Schächte extern 
3 x 3,5" Schächte intern 
4 x 2,5" Schächte intern 
4 x Gehäuselüfter (Front)2 x 120 mm 
Gehäuselüfter (Rückseite)1 x 120 mm 
Gehäuselüfter (Boden)1 x 120 mm (optional) 
Höheca. 445 mm 
Breiteca. 195 mm 
Tiefeca. 500 mm 
Gewichtca. 8.0 kg 
Material Stahl und Aluminium 
Maximale Länge Grafikkarte 320 mm 
Maximale Höhe CPU-Kühler 160 mm 
I/O-Panel mit 2 x USB 3.0 + Audio-Anschlüsse 
 
*Gehäuse Lüfter*
1x XIGMATEK A12025L12S 12V 0.22A 12 cm CPU Chassis cooling fan ca. 5 Watt (unten installiert)
1x Cooltek Silent Fan 120 - 1.200 U/Min ca. 5 Watt (hinten installiert)
2x Cooltek Silent Fan 120 - 1.200 U/Min ca. 5 Watt (vorne installiert)
_
Alle Cooltek Silent Fans waren im Lieferumfang des Gehäuse Herstellers endhalten.  _

*DVD Brenner*
LG GH24NS90 Schwarz
SATA _Stromverbrauch ca. Rechnerstart von 25 Watt, knapp 8 Watt beim Brennen und rund 3 Watt im Standby._
Fotos…
*
Analyse der Möglichkeiten für den neuen PC*
*
Mainboard*


*MSI MPG Z390 GAMING PLUS (7B51-001R)                                       104€* 


CPU-Sockel: Sockel LGA 1151-v2 _(falscher Sockel)_ 
Formfaktor: ATX 
Mainboard Chipsatz: Intel Z390 
extern USB-3.0/3.1 (5 GBit/s): 2x USB 3.0 Typ-A 
extern USB-3.1/3.2 (10 GBit/s): 1x USB 3.1 Typ-C + 1x USB 3.1 Typ-A 
Support for DDR4-4400MHz 




*GA-H170-D3HP                                                                                              Bestand* 
Support for DDR4 2133 MHz memory modules
Interne I/O Anschlüsse:​

2 x USB 3.0/2.0 headers
2 x USB 2.0/1.1 headers
Rückseite I/O Panel:​

1 x USB 3.1 Type-A port (red) 
3 xUSB 3.0/2.0 ports
2 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports 
Sockel1151- v1
Chipset: 1 x M.2 connector
( Socket 3, M key, type  2242/2260/2280 SATA and PCIe x4/x2/x1 SSD  support)​

2 x SATA Express connectors 
6 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors 
Max CPU Support Core i7-7700K_(seit BIOS-Version F20b)_ 
 
Das alte Mainboard besitzt den für die VR-Brille erforderlichen internen sowie externe USB Header und kann eine weiter SSD (2,5 Zoll) oder könnte sogar die im Gewinnspiel enthaltene M.2 Karte aufnehmen. 
Dafür werden wegen der Bandbreitenteilung der M.2 und der SATA 6Gb/s zwei (Port 5 +6) der sechs SATA 6Gb/s Ports gestrichen.
 Diese werden jedoch nicht benötigt und sind daher obsolet. Das GA-H170-D3HP bietet sogar noch Möglichkeiten für eine CPU Aufrüstung. Maximal wird der Core i7-7700K unterstützt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*
CPU (alle nicht im Gewinnspiel enthalten; Wirtschaftlichkeitsuntersuchung)*
*
Intel Core i7-9700K* _neues Mainboard erforderlich_ *370€*


_8x 3,6 GHz - Coffee Lake-R 8-Cores _ 
_(8-Threads) + Intel UHD 630  TDP 95 Watt _ 
_Cache L2 8x 256 KiB + L3 16 MiB _ 
_Sockel LGA 1151-v2_ 
_Dual-Channel DDR4-2666_ 
 
*Intel Core i7-8700K*_ neues Mainboard erforderlich_ *350€*


_6x 3,7 GHz - Coffee Lake-S Hexa-Core _
_(6C/12T) + Intel UHD 630 TDP 95 Watt _
_Cache L2 6x 256 KiB + L3 12 MiB _
_Sockel LGA 1151-v2_
_Dual-Channel DDR4-2666_
 
*Intel Core i7-7700K* _kein neues __Mainboard erforderlich                                _*370€*


4x 4,2 GHz - Kaby Lake Quad-Core 
(4C/8T) + Intel HD 630 - TDP 95 Watt 
Cache L2 4x 256 KiB + L3 8 MiB 
Sockel LGA 1151- v1 
 
*Intel Core i5 6500                                                                                          Bestand*


Skylake-S Quad-Core (4C/4T) 
+ Intel HD 530 - 3,2 GHz bis 3,6 GHz 
Cache L2 4x 256 KiB + L3 6 MiB 
Sockel LGA 1151- v1 (65 Watt) 
Dual-Channel DDR4-2133 
 
Der zurzeit verwendete CPU ist in allem besser als der für die VR-Brille empfohlene. Nur die Taktfrequenz ist um 0,1 GHz geringer. 
Bei einer zehnprozentigen Auslastung eines i9 9900k (entdeckt in einem Youtube Video) bei dem favorisierten Flugsimulator (DSC) wird der i5 6500 eine 60 prozentige Auslastung nicht überschreiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Quellen: Preisvergleich für Hardware - Hardwareschotte.de und Technikaffe.de_


*CPU Kühler*
Im Gewinnspiel


Be-Quiet! Pure Rock                                                    28€
Betriebsgeräusch: 19.1 - 26.8 db 
TDP: 130 Watt 
15,5 cm _passt in altes Gehäuse_ 
 
Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2                                             38€
Betriebsgeräusch: 15.3 - 25.4 db 
TDP: 180 Watt 
16,00 cm _passt nicht bzw. passt genau in altes Gehäuse (nicht optimal)_ 
 
Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4                                            57€
Betriebsgeräusch: 12.8 - 24.3 db 
TDP: 250 Watt 
16,28 cm _passt nicht in altes Gehäuse_ 
 
 
Bei der Verwendung des alten Gehäuses passt kein anderer Luftkühler als der Be-Quiet! Pure Rock.

*DDR Speicher*
Im Gewinnspiel


Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000                                     70€ 
Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200               112€ 
_RGB nicht wichtig!_


Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200                                     158€ 
 
Um hier zukunftsfähig zu bleiben entscheide ich mich für 32GB Arbeitsspeicher. 
Mir ist bewusst, dass der ausgesuchte Arbeitsspeicher Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 seine Frequenz von 3200 MHz auf 2133 MHz herunterschrauben wird. 
Dennoch habe ich dann doppelt so viel Arbeitsspeicher als vorher und sollte ich CPU und Mainboard irgendwann Aufrüsten ist zumindest der Arbeitsspeicher bereits für das neue System konzipiert.

*Grafikkarte*
Im Gewinnspiel:
MSI GeForce GTX 1660 Ti Gaming X                                                       297€


1500 MHz bis 1875 MHz - 6 GB GDDR6 (12000 MHz) 
HDMI, 3x DP - PCI Express 3.0 (TU116-400) 
Länge 22,6 cm _passt in altes Gehäuse_ 
TDP 120 Watt 

MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER VENTUS OC                                         526€


1605 MHz bis 1770 MHz - 8 GB GDDR6 (14000 MHz) 
HDMI, 3x DP - PCI Express 3.0 (TU104) 
Länge 25,7 cm_ passt in altes Gehäuse_ 
TDP 215 Watt 

MSI GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER GAMING X TRIO                                               850€


1605 MHz bis 1800 MHz - 8 GB GDDR6 (14000 MHz) 
HDMI, 3x DP - PCI Express 3.0 (TU104) 
Länge 30,5 cm_ passt in altes Gehäuse_ 
TDP 250 Watt 
 
Alle Karten passen in das alte Gehäuse bzw. Motherboard. Hier liegt das Entscheidungskriterium einzig und allein bei der möglichst besten Grafikleistung. 
Dies bietet die MSI GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER GAMING X TRIO.

*SSD*
Im Gewinnspiel:


Crucial P1 500 GB M.2                                  63€ 
Crucial BX500 960 GB 2,5 Zoll                     94€ 
Crucial MX500 2 TB _Kostet zu viele Punkte und ist kein Schwerpunkt_ 
 
Wegen der Priorisierung auf beste VR- Grafik ist eine 2TB SSD leider zu teuer (Punkteverteilung). Hier muss entschieden werden, ob mehr Geschwindigkeit (Crucial P1 M.2) oder Speicherkapazität (Crucial BX500 normale SSD) bevorzugt wird. 
In das System passen Sie beide. Ich entscheide mich für die größere Speicherkapazität, da eine normale SSD- Geschwindigkeit ausreichend ist für ein Flugsimulator und Flugsimulatoren oft viel Speicherkapazität benötigen.

*HDD*
Die alte Festplatte findet als Langzeitspeicher weiter Verwendung im System.

*Netzteil*
Im Gewinnspiel:


Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt                     132€ 
Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt                   77€ 
Be Quiet Straight Power 11 750 Watt                    115€ 

Stromverbrauch (Aufsummierung der ausgewählten neuen und alten Komponenten)
_
1x Grafik                                     250 Watt_
_1x CPU Lüfter                           5 Watt_
_3x Gehäuse Lüfter                  12 Watt_
_1x CPU                                        65 Watt_
_1x DVD                                        25 Watt_
_2x SSD                                         8 Watt_
_1x HDD                                        4 Watt_
_3x USB 2.0                                  7,5_
_1x USB 3.0                                  15 Watt_
_Summe:                                      391,5 Watt _
_Netzteilleistung:                      450 Watt (altes Netzteil)_
_Restleistung:                             58,5Watt_

Nach der Berechnung der benötigten Stromleistung (391,5 Watt) ist das alte Netzteil mit 450Watt noch ausreichend. Das Alte wird dementsprechend weiter verwendet.

*Gehäuse*
Das alte Gehäuse wird aufgrund der Kostenersparnis, der vorhandenen benötigten USB Anschlüsse, Platz für die Grafikkarte und Kühler weiter verwendet.



*Fazit
*
Kommen wir zum Ende meiner Überlegungen.

Eine Mischung zwischen alten und neuen Komponenten war unter den zu Verfügung stehenden Punkten und der oben erwähnten Zielstellung und Priorisierung zwingend notwendig. 
Ohne Geld ausgeben zu müssen, musste der CPU beibehalten werden. Bei der Untersuchung der empfohlenen Komponentenspezifikation der Oculus Rift S kam jedoch heraus, dass der Bestands- CPU über den Empfehlungen liegt. 
Somit versuche ich das System mit den Punkten um den aktuellen Bestands CPU herum zu bauen.

Bei einer Wahl eines anderen Mainboards, würde ich wegen dem Sockel 1151v2 einen anderen CPU benötigen, was wiederum Geld kostet bzw. zu viele Punkte kostet und die Wahl der benötigten Komponenten unmöglich machen.

Das Gehäuse liefert alle nötigen Längen und Tiefen für die neue Grafikkarte und den neuen Kühler. Das Netzteil ist nach der Stromberechnung knapp aber ausreichend.

Der RAM wird von 16 GB auf 32 GB angehoben um trotz Frequenzeinbußung die Speicherkapazität zu verdoppeln.

Auf die Verwendung eines schnellen SSD M.2 Speichers verzichte ich, um meinen SSD Normalspeed Speicher um 960 GB zu vergrößern. 
Leider reichen die Punkte hier nicht für die Crucial MX500 mit 2 TB aus.

Der Kühler wird ersetzt durch einen leistungsfähigeren Kühler, der noch Platz im bestehenden Gehäuse hat. Dieser wird bei einer evtl. späteren CPU Aufrüstung z.B. durch eine Intel Core i7-7700K genug Kühlleistung bringen.

Die Grafikkarte wird natürlich die leistungsfähigste in diesem Fall.

Ansonsten werden der alte DVD Brenner, die alte HDD, die älteren SSD´s und Lüfter weiter verwendet, um den PC zu komplettieren.  



*Auflistung:
*
*Mainboard*:                       GA-H170-D3HP
*CPU:*                                     Intel Core i5 6500
*Grafikkarte:*                      MSI GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER GAMING X TRIO (41 Punkte)
*Arbeitsspeicher:*             Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:      *                Be-Quiet! Pure Rock (1 Punkt)
*Gehäuse Lüfter:              *XIGMATEK A12025L12S 12V 0.22A 12 cm CPU Chassis cooling fan
Cooltek Silent Fan 120 - 1.200 U/Min
*Gehäuse:*                           Cooltek Antiphon Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
*Netzteil:*                             be quiet PURE POWER 430 Watt
*HDD:*                                    1.5TB SEAGATE Barracuda
*SSD:*                                      250GB Samsung SSD 860 EVO
Corsair Force 3 SSD 90GB
Crucial BX500 960 GB  (5 Punkte)
*Optisches Laufwerk:     *LG GH24NS90

In dieser Farbe sind neu ausgesuchte Teile gekennzeichnet, die für einen gesamtpunkte Wert von 55 stehen.

*Meine Wunschliste ist dementsprechend:
*


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte) 
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte) 
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte) 
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte) 
Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig) 
 


In der Hoffnung, dass mir mein VR Traum in Erfüllung geht, wünsche ich allen noch viel Spaß 

Beste Grüße,
Kerso


----------



## eRaTitan (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend liebes PCGHX-Team  


Ich habe zum ersten mal die  Pimp my PC Aktion gesehen und  dachte mir, dass mein aktueller PC in euer Schema passt.  Ich begeistere mich seid Anfang meiner Jugend mit Hardware/Wasserkühlung.

*meine in die Jahre gekommene Hardware:
*
CPU: i5-3570K
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77 V-pro
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Dominator GT
Grafikkarte: GTX 980
Netzteil: Be quet! Straight Power 580 Watt
SSD: Samsung 500 Gb
Gehäuse: ASrock 970 Extreme3 Pappkarton    ehemals Corsair 900D. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*

Meine Wunschliste:*

[x] RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
[x] SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)[x]
[x] Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte) 
[x] CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
[x] Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte) 
[x] GPU: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)
*
Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)*



*Weiter Komponenten die ich dazu kaufe sind:*
[x] AMD Ryzen 5 3600 oder Ryzen 5 3600x
[x] MSI B450 / Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite

Die MSI RX 5700XT kann ich mir unter Wasservorstellen. Kombiniert mit dem Ryzen 5 3600x. 

Und zur gegebenen Zeit einen Samsung C32HG70    



Ich beschäftige mich schon seit Anfang meiner Jugend mit PC-Komponenten. 
Schon mit 14 Jahren erfüllte ich mir meinen Traum vom Oberklasse PC mit Wasserkühlung (siehe unten).

Und nun mache Schluss mit Bastelbude (Table-Desktop).     
Es soll wieder sauber und ordentlich auf dem Schreibtisch aussehen. 
So wie früher.

Der Knecht soll unter den Schreibtisch und alle Komponenten ins Gehäuse verschwinden.

Sicher kennt der ein oder andere Hobby Bastler diese Phenomäne..   

Der Moment wenn man mit dem Knie gegen den Tisch kommt, die GPU anfängt zu wackeln und sich der PC von selbst ausschaltet und neu Startet. Nach und nach die PCI-Slots gehimmelt werden und man(n) nur einen von insgesamt drei übrig bleibt. Die GPU wandert die PCI leiter hinunter (Der unterste slot ist der letzte funktionierende anschluss zum Motherboard).

Oder beim Starten des Systems einen Schraubendreher benötigt.    
This is how we do.    

Schon etwas her das mein System im Corsair 900D verbaut war. 
Das gesammte System lief unter Wasser. 
Nein das System war nicht im Aquarium.

CPU, GPU, Mainboard sowie der RAM wurden mit einem Fullcover-Wasserkühler herunter gekühlt. Verbaut waren 1x 480mm + 1x 360mm Radiator.
Zum testen lief das System stellenweise auf bis zu 5,1 Ghz. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Benchmark sucht verfallen

Voll funktionstüchtig und mit einer GTX 690.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neues Mainboard nun ein Asus P8Z77-V *Pro*, neue GPU gekauft (R9 290 Wassergekühlt). Ausgepackt. Angeschlossen und genossen. 

Nach ca. 2 Jahren war es an der Zeit das Wasser im Kreislauf auszutauschen.

Gab zwischenzeitlich Probleme mit dem Anschlüssen der Kühlung.
Zum testen war es geplant kurzzeitig meinen Rechner auf dem Schreibtisch zu betreiben.
Und nun bin ich immer noch beim Table-Desk.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Ziel ist es das System auf Maximum zu OCen, ggf. unter Wasser zu setzten und durch die verschiedensten Benchmarks zu jagen.
Sowie Tests zur Geschwindigkeit der SSD.

*Software:*

• 3DMark
• AS SSD
• Unigine Heaven Benchmark

*sowie in Spiele:*

• Grand Theft Auto 5
• Overwatch
• The Witcher 3
• Battlefield V


Mit freundlichen grüßen,
TITAN


----------



## Zaach (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend, in der selben Hoffnung wie alle .....

Meine jetziges System:

CPU: AMD FX-8300 
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev. 2
Mainboard: ASUS M5A78L-M Plus/USB3 
RAM-Speicher: 2 x 4 GB Corsair Value Select 1333
                                 2 x 2 GB Kingston 1333 

Netzeil: Intertech 550W
Festplatten: 1x 240 GB von Crucial SSD
                           1x 240 GB SanDisc SSD
                           1x 500GB Samsung HDD
                           1x 2 TB Samsung HDD

Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 560 Aero ITX 4G OC
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Night Shark RGB



Meine  Wunschkomponenten:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Sollte ich bei den Gewinnern sein würde ich mir, sobald ich mich vor Freude wieder eingekriegt habe,  natürlich einen neue CPU besorgen. 
Ein AMD Ryzen 7 3700X würde mir ganz gut zu dem System gefallen. 


Noch als kleine Anmerkung, wäre schön wenn die RAM-Speicher in Rot wären.


----------



## mt1987 (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin an alle,

auch ich könnte einige Komponenten an meinem PC erneuern bzw. ergänzen.
Daher möchte ich mich auch bewerben.


Meine aktuelle Ausstattung:

Prozessor:                                       Intel Core i5 8600K
CPU-Kühler:                            BeQuiet Shadow Rock TF 2
Mainboard:            Gigabyte H370 HD3-CF 
Arbeitsspeicher:          16GB (4x4GB) DDR4 Kingston HyperX 
Festplatte:                                  2x 1TB  (TOSHIBA_DT01ACA100)
                                                                                                          Intel Optane 32GB
Grafikkarte:                             PowerColor Radeon R9 270X PCS+ 
Netzteil:                                          Xilence Performence X 550W


Meine ausgewählten Komponenten:

SSD:                                                                      Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil:                                                       Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set:                                            3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte:      MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 von 55 Punkten



Begründung:

Bei meiner Auswahl habe ich mit der Grafikkarte angefangen, da diese vollkommen veraltet ist.
Schon die 2GB VRAM sagen ja wohl alles und daher würde ich mir dort sowieso demnächst etwas neues holen wollen.  
Die neue Karte sollte 8GB VRAM haben, deswegen ist dies auch hier die Messlatte.
Preis/Leistungsmäßig würde ich ja zu AMD greifen, aber in diesem Fall nehme ich die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio.
Raytracing finde ich faszinierend und wird in der Zukunft hoffentlich weiter ausgebaut.
Leistung satt ist auch vorhanden und die Lautstärke ist tendenziell auch besser.
Damit sollte man für die Zukunft erstmal gewappnet sein.
Die Karte wird für mein Gehäuse wohl zu groß sein, aber Blech kann man ja auch bearbeiten.
Oder ich hol mir da noch was schönes.

MSI empfiehlt für die Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio ein Netzteil mit mindestens 650Watt.
Daher fiel meine Wahl auf das Be Quiet Straight Power 11 mit 850 Watt.

Damit die Spiele schneller geladen werden, habe ich mir den Intel Optane Speicher geholt.
Dies funktioniert auch soweit.
Leider ist mir dieser nicht flexibel genug, da dieser selbstständig bestimmt, welche Dinge "beschleunigt" werden.
Und das fest Hinterlegen (anpinnen) besonders ladeintensiver Spiele, möchte er einfach nicht.
Deswegen sollen die Spiele auf die Crucial BX500 960 GB umziehen.

Für mehr Durchzug im Gehäuse sollen die Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White sorgen.
Ich finde meine 80er Lüfter von BeQuiet zwar super niedlich, aber mit den gestiegenen Anforderungen
kann es wohl auch etwas mehr sein.



Ich möchte mich bei dem PCGH-Team und den Sponsoren für die Möglichkeit bedanken.
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und den späteren Gewinnern natürlich viel Spaß.


----------



## Cpt-Flint (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team und hallo liebe Teilnehmer,

Ein guter Freund hatte viel Mitleid mit meiner alten Mühle und hat mir von eurem Gewinnspiel erzählt - und natürlich möchte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen und meinen Hut in den Ring werfen. Vielen Dank an euch für die Möglichkeit an diesem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen!

Meinen aktuellen Rechner habe ich in seinen Grundzügen Anfang 2013 zusammengeschraubt - seitdem sind nun mal einige Jahre ins Land gezogen und man merkt ihm sein Alter mittlerweile etwas an. Anfang 2017 habe ich mich dann das erste Mal zum nachrüsten entschlossen, als die alte HDD Platte zu schwächeln begann. Aus Sorge vor dem Totalverlust habe ich eine 250GB SSD Festplatte von Samsung besorgt und bin mit dem Betriebssystem und den am häufigsten genutzten Programmen und Spielen auf die neue Platte umgezogen. Das System lief danach wie geplant etwas runder und schnell wie nie zuvor, aber wie ihr euch sicher vorstellen könnt, war die Festplatte in Kürze randvoll. Seitdem hält die alte HDD Festplatte für alle speicherplatzintensiven Titel her und in den Multiplayer-Sessions mit meinen Freunden breche ich in der Sparte Ladezeiten gerne mal alle Negativrekorde. 
Das nächste Aufrüstungsprojekt ging dann Anfang 2019 an den Start, als ich mit neueren Spiele-Titeln wie z.B. Hunt: Showdown (damals noch im Early-Access), oder Battlefield V immer häufiger an die absolute Leistungsgrenze meines Rechners gestoßen bin. Um dem Abhilfe zu schaffen und noch ein wenig mehr Performance aus meinem angestaubten System zu holen investierte ich in eine neue Grafikkarte und 2 zusätzliche RAM Riegel (passend zu den 2 bereits verbauten). Die alte GeForce GTX 660 2GB wurde dann durch eine GTX 1060 6GB ersetzt. Und obwohl die Performance sich dadurch ein Stück weit verbessert hat wurde langsam klar: auch der Rest des Systems ist langsam überaltert und um eine solide Verbesserung zu erreichen, muss auch an den anderen Stellen nachgerüstet werden. Besonders die CPU bereitet mir Kopfzerbrechen, da sie regelmäßig bedenkliche Temperaturen erreicht und in ihren 6 Dienstjahren nur mit dem mitgelieferten Box Lüfter gekühlt wurde. Ein Upgrade des Prozessors wäre aber mit der Anschaffung eines neuen Motherboards verbunden, da ich mir wünsche einen AMD Ryzen 5 zu verbauen. Da aber selbst im Gehäuse einige Halterungen für das Motherboard allmählich den Geist aufgeben, kommt ein Wechsel im selben Gehäuse nicht in Frage. Die Liste scheint endlos.

Doch um eine solche Rundum-Erneuerung zu bewerkstelligen fehlen mir im Moment die finanziellen Mittel. Nach einem recht teuren Umzug gehe ich demnächst in ein Ausbildungsverhältnis und das große Geld sucht man dort wie jeder weiß vergeblich. Doch ich hoffe, dass ihr mir dabei helfen könnt.

Mein altes System im Überblick:

Mainboard: ASUS Z87 Plus So. 1150 ATX
CPU: Intel Core i5 4570
CPU-Kühler: mitgelieferter Box Kühler des i5 4570
RAM: 4x Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3-1600
GPU: Zotac AMP GeForce GTX 1060 6GB
Netzteil: Be Quiet System Power 7 500W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value Green
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB + Seagate Barracuda 7200 2TB


Die Upgrade Komponenten die ich mir von euch wünschen würde, um dem Rechner zu neuem Glanz zu verhelfen:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde ich in Eigenleistung noch einen AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6x3.60GHZ So. AM4 verbauen. Da das neue Gehäuse bereits mit 3 Lüftern von Be Quiet ausgestattet ist würde ich - für eine bessere Kühlung als bisher - auf den neuen CPU Lüfter vertrauen. Die "größten" Baustellen Mainboard, CPU, RAM und Festplatte wären so bestens abgedeckt und mit der neuen Power am anderen Ende des Systems wird die gerade neu angeschaffte GTX 1060 sicher noch gute Dienste leisten.

Hier sind noch zwei Bilder des Patienten: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich drücke allen Teilnehmern die Daumen! In diesem Sinne: mögen die rostigsten Mühlen gewinnen!


----------



## Kamano (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schön, dass diese tolle Aktion wieder stattfindet. Danke, liebes PCGH-Team! 

Mein PC wird bald stolze 5 Jahre alt und hat zunehmend Probleme mit aktuellen AAA-Games. Z.B. in Division 2, Assassin's Creed Origins oder der Beta von Ghost Recon Breakpoint, musste ich die Auflösung schon kleiner als 1080p runterschrauben, um überhaupt noch an 60FPS ranzukommen. Deshalb habe ich mich für ein sehr ausführliches "Fitness-Paket" für mein System entschieden. 
Hier meine ausgewählten Produkte aus dem Aufrüst-Rechner. Einen Prozessor für das Mainboard kaufe ich mir dazu und baue alles selbst zusammen. Später wird ein neuer WQHD-Monitor angeschafft, um die Grafikkarte auch schön ausreizen zu können.

*Wunschliste*:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zum Vergleichen, so stelle ich mir mein neues System dann vor:



 | 
*Mein aktueller PC*
 | 
*Gepimpte Killer-Kiste*
*Prozessor *
| Intel i7-4790k | (AMD Ryzen 5 3600)
*CPU-Kühler*
 | Alpenföhn Brocken 2 | Be Quiet Pure Rock
*RAM *
| Crucial Ballistix Tactical 2x8 GiB DDR3-1600 | Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200
*Motherboard *
| Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97 | MSI B450 Tomahawk Max
*Grafikkarte *
| MSI GTX960 Gam1ng 4G | MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC
*Festplatten *
| Samsung 850 Evo 250GB (+2 HDDs) | Crucial P1 500 GB (+2 HDDs)
*Netzteil *
| be quiet! Straight Power E9-500W | Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt
*Gehäuse *
| Fractal Design Define R5 (White) | Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2
*Monitor *
| Samsung C24F396FHU (24", 1080p) | (27" WQHD) 
Anmerkung zu den Bildern: meine SSD ist auf der Rückseite des Mainboard-Trays angeschraubt.


----------



## Preisi (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

nachdem ich die letzten Jahre eure coole Aktion nur als stiller Leser mitverfolgt habe, bewerbe ich mich dieses Mal um mein Glück zu testen. Und jetzt gehts ohne weitere Umschweife direkt ans Eingemachte!

*Meine Motivation
*Als (Informatik-)Student ist mein PC-Budget leider sehr begrenzt und somit ist eine vernünftige und mittlerweile doch sehr nötige Aufrüstung meines langjährigen Weggefährten aktuell leider kaum möglich. Durch eure "Pimp my PC 2019"-Aktion hätte ich jedoch die Gelegenheit, meinem treuen alten Freund mal wieder die Zuwendung zu schenken die er verdient hat und mir so den Traum eines zeitgemäßen Gamingsystems zu verwirklichen, welches auf für zukünftige Spieleveröffentlichungen wie Cyberpunk 2077 gewappnet ist und mich auch während meines restlichen Studiums nicht im Stich lässt.

*Mein aktueller PC
*
*CPU*: Intel Core i7-4770K
*CPU-Kühler*: Thermalright AXP-100
*Mainboard*: ASUS Maximus VI Impact, Z87, Sockel 1150
*RAM*: Crucial Ballistix Smart Tracer 2x 4GB DDR3-1600 CL8
*GPU*: KFA2 GeForce GTX 960 EXOC, 4GB GDDR5
*SSDs*: Crucial MX100 (256GB ), Crucial MX200 (1TB)
*Netzteil*: SilverStone Strider SFX 450W
*Gehäuse*: Eigenbau (ursprüngliches Design von Dan)
*Lüfter*: Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex, 140mm
*Monitore*: 2x Dell U2417H, IPS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie aus den Daten bereits ersichtlich ist, ist mein PC nicht mehr ganz auf dem Stand der Dinge. Mainboard, CPU und Netzteil habe ich damals gebraucht hier im Forum erworben, den Rest hatte ich entweder nachgekauft oder schon zuvor besessen. Die Hardware hat jedoch mittlerweile alterbedingt ein paar Macken und ist nicht mehr ganz so zuverlässig und leistungsstark wie ich es gerne hätte. Hin und wieder verabschiedet sich der PC einfach so und meldet stolz, dass er einen "Power Surge" erkannt hat und deswegen das System zum Schutz neugestartet hat. Nachdem ich zeitweise ein anderes Netzteil und eine andere Grafikkarte getestet habe und die gleichen Symptome feststellen durfte, gehe ich aktuell von einem sich langsam verabschiedenden Mainboard aus. Auch der Arbeitsspeicher ist sowohl fürs Zocken zwischendurch als auch für das Betreiben von VMs für diverse Projekte für das Studium nicht mehr ausreichend, aber dank dem miniITX-Formfaktor ist das Erweitern leider nicht einfach möglich. Wobei sich hier ja sowieso die Frage stellt, ob es überhaupt noch sinnvoll ist, DDR3-RAM zu kaufen.

Ansonsten ist der PC jedoch flüsterleise und dauerhaft angenehm kühl. Vor allem das selbstgebaute Gehäuse ist mein ganzer Stolz. Letzteres ist eine von mir leicht modifizierte Version einer von Dan's älteren/ersten PC-Gehäuse, welche er damals unter anderem hier im Forum vorgestellt hat (er war damals so freundlich und hat mir die CAD-Dateien zukommen lassen damit ich mir selbst eins bauen kann).

*Meine Wunsch-Komponenten*
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich dazu habe ich vor, für die Aufrüstaktion eine neue CPU in Form eines AMD Ryzen 7 3700X zu kaufen. Aber mehr dazu im folgenden Abschnitt.

*Meine Begründung*


CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X:
Wie eben bereits erwähnt werde im Zuge dieser Aufrüstaktion (insofern ich ausgewählt werde) das mittlerweile doch in die Jahre gekommene Herzstück meines PCs austauschen und mir einen aktuellen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X zulegen. Die Entscheidung hierfür hat mehrere Gründe: Zum einen sollte dieser leistungstechnisch mit seinen 8 Kernen für aktuelle und zukünftige Spiele locker ausreichen und mir so gute Dienste leisten. Des Weiteren ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis meiner Meinung nach aktuell unschlagbar. Zu guter Letzt will ich mal wieder eine AMD CPU mein eigen nennen, vor allem, nachdem in letzter Zeit einige Sicherheitslücken in Prozessoren bekannt wurden, welche meist nur Intel-CPUs betreffen (Stickwort side-channel attacks).


AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Für die neue CPU brauche ich selbstverständlich einen passenden Unterbau, weswegen ich mich für das MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi entschieden habe. Dieses bietet dank dem X570-Chipsatz eine solide Grundlage sowie mehrere PCIe-4.0-Schnittstellen wodurch es auch eine zukünftige PCIe 4.0-fähige Grafikkarte nicht limitieren würde. Außerdem bietet es mir WLAN-ac und ist somit ideal für mein WG-Zimmer, in welchem ich leider keine LAN-Kabel verlegen kann/darf. Zu guter Letzt erlaubt es den direkten Anschluss von WS2812B-LEDs, welche dem Innenraum des Pure Base 500 durch eine individuelle und farbenfrohe Beleuchtung den letzten Schliff verpassen könnten.


RAM:  Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Wie bereits erwähnt komme ich mit den aktuell verbauten 8GB Arbeitsspeicher oft nicht zurecht. Um solchen Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen habe ich mich dementsprechend für die maximale Auswahlmöglichkeit entschieden. Mit den 32GB kann ich es mir auch mal erlauben, mehrere VMs gleichzeitig zu starten und muss bei der Zuweisung des Speichers nicht so geizen. Des Weiteren erlauben mir die 32GB das temporäre Anlegen einer RAM-Disk, was oft von Vorteil wäre (z.b. beim Linux-Kernel kompilieren).


Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)
Um meine Monitore mit grafisch anspruchsvollen Spielen befeuern zu können braucht es natürlich auch die entsprechende Grafikkarte. Hier soll eine MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC herhalten welche meine alte 960GTX performancetechnisch deutlich überflügelt. Der Hauptgrund für diese Entscheidung ist die Raytracingeinheit von Nvidia, welche mich sowohl als Spieler (Battlefield V, etc.) als auch als Informatiker interessiert. Diese Grafikkarte würde mir also auch die Möglichkeit geben, daheim in aller Ruhe mit dieser Raytracingeinheit zu frickeln und somit neues Wissen zu erlangen. Natürlich ist auch der große Grafikspeicher ein großer Vorteil für das Spielen auf hochauflösenden Bildschirmen, auch wenn das für mich aktuell noch Zukunftsmusik ist.


Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Nachdem ich ja bei meinem aktuellen PC manchmal mit Ausfällen zu kämpfen habe, soll sicherheitshalber auch das Netzteil erneuert werden welches sowieso den falschen Formfaktor für das neue Gehäuse besitzt. Hier würde ich auf das Be Quiet Pure Power 11 zurückgreifen, da die gebotenen 600 Watt Leistung für meine Zwecke mehr als ausreichend sind. Durch den großen Lüfter sollte hier zusätzlich ein deutlich ruhigerer Betrieb als mit dem alten SFX-Netzteil möglich sein, welches im Leerlauf teilweise doch störend war. Außerdem sorgt das neuere und vermutlich effizientere Netzteil auch für ein leicht niedrigere Stromrechnung und schont so über einen langen Zeitraum vermutlich den Geldbeutel.


Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
Obwohl mein aktuelles Gehäuse durch seine Größe für LAN-Partys sehr praktisch ist und dort meistens auch noch die Aufmerksamkeit vieler Anwesenden auf sich zieht, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen es vorerst in den Ruhestand zu schicken. Zum einen schränkt es mich bei der Komponentenwahl doch sehr ein (nur miniITX-Mainboards, nur SFX-Netzteile, nur Grafikkarten mit einer bestimmten Maximallänge/-höhe/-breite), zum anderen möchte ich mal wieder ein minimal größeres Gehäuse um beispielsweise auch Festplatten für etwas größere Datenmengen beherbergen zu können. Dazu scheint mir das Be Quiet Pure Base 500 die richtige Wahl zu sein. Es bietet mehr als genug Platz für alle Komponenten stellt gleichzeitig den Innenraum schön zur Schau. Durch das ausgefeilte Kabelmanagement und der Netzteilabdeckung sollte hier auch alles schön aufgeräumt und sauber wirken.


CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Um dauerhaft niedrige CPU-Temperaturen bei einem geringen Geräuschpegel gewährleisten zu können, habe ich mich für den Shadow Rock 2 entschieden. Dieser sollte nochmal eine deutlich bessere Kühlleistung als mein aktueller Thermalright AXP-100 aufweisen, vor allem da dieser nicht durch seine eigene Bauhöhe limitiert wird.


Lüfter-Sets: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Da eine gute Luftzirkulation im Gehäuse für eine effiziente Kühlung unerlässlich ist, will ich das Gehäuse mit ausreichend vielen Lüftern ausstatten. Die Pure Wings von Be Quiet in der 140mm-Variante erscheinen mir hier als sinnvolle Wahl um das Gehäuse voll auszustatten und um potentielle Festplatten mit genügend Frischluft bei einem angenehmen Geräuschpegel zu versorgen.

*Zukünftige Anschaffung*
*NVMe SSD
*Meine aktuellen Speichermedien sind leider nur SATA3-SSDs und somit deutlich langsamer als entsprechende NVMe SSDs. Durch das neue Mainboard hätte ich die Möglichkeit, einen der m.2-Slots zu verwenden um mir nochmal deutlich schnelleren Speicher für nochmals verkürzte Bootzeiten, etc. zu holen.

*Schlusswort*
Die von mir geplanten Aufrüstarbeiten gleichen zwar schon fast einem Neubau, aber genau das würde ich mit größter Freude machen, wenn ich einer der Ausgewählten wäre. Den bestehenden PC würde ich vor allem aufgrund des einzigartigen Gehäuses in seinem aktuellen Zustand belassen und meiner Freundin geben, um auch mal gemeinsam spielen zu können.

Ich wünsche natürlich allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg und würde mich über einen oder zwei nette Bastelabende seeehr freuen.

Viele Grüße
preisi


----------



## Grunibald (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine wunsch Aufrüstliste:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)

Gesamt: 17 Punkte von 55 (38 Punkte übrig)




Meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

CPU: AMD Ryzen5 1600
Mainboard: MSI B350M Gaming Pro
RAM: 16GB Ballistix Sport LT 2666Mhz CL16 in rot
Grafikkarte: PowerColor RX 580 RedDevil
Netzteil: LC-Power 650 Watt
Gehäuse: Enermax Ostrog Lite
SSD: Crucial 240GB
Festplatte: WesternDigital 500GB
Festplatte: externe 500GB von Toschiba
DVD-Brenner von writeMaster



Super Aktion, da mach ich doch gleich mal mit!


Grundsätzlich bin ich zwar mit meinem System zufrieden - klar besser und schneller geht immer, aber für meine Ansprüche reicht es!

Vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren habe ich mir diesen PC zusammengebaut. Teilweise mit Bauteilen aus meinem alten System.
Das Netzteil, Festplatten und Brenner habe ich übernommen.
Die Teile dürften mitlerweile über 8 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Das Netzteil hat keine gesleevten Kabel und welche Zertifizierung es hat
weiß ich schon gar nicht mehr. Darum wäre dies ein Punkt auf meiner Wunschliste.
Dann der Speicherplatz - habe ich viiiiieeeeeel zu wenig! Darum hätte ich gerne eine zweite SSD für meine Spiele und Daten
um die normale Festplatte zu ersetzen. 
Die Lüfter würde ich mir wünschen, da ich mit meinem aktuellen Gehäuse überhaupt nicht zufrieden bin!
Ich bekomme durch die Front nur genug Luft ins Innere, wenn ich das Frontpanel abbaue...... optimal ist anders.
Die Grafikkarte habe ich undervoltet um die Temperaturen beim Zocken angenehmer zu halten (sonst hatte ich fast 80 Grad).
Ich schaue schon länger nach einem Gehäuse was mir zusagt. Das Fractal Design Meshify C Mini; das Silverstone SST-PS15B oder aber ein 
Corsair Crystal 280X wären interessant für mich. Bei allen drei Gehäusen müsste ich zwar auf mein optisches Laufwerk verzichten,
hätte aber nach meiner Einschätzung einen besseren Airflow im Gehäuse.
Eines dieser Gehäuse würde ich mir selber zulegen um mein "gepimptest" System noch schöner Präsentieren zu können.
Das Lüfterset ist zwar nicht Beleuchtet aber da könnte man ja mit LED-Stripes etwas mehr Licht in das Innere bringen.
Gerne hätte ich mir auch ein BeQuiet Gehäuse von Euch gewünscht aber die drei Kandidaten sind mir leider zu groß.

Ich finde diese Aktion echt super und versuche einfach mein Glück 

Lieben Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Data (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

Nach dem Motto alle guten Dinge sind drei, werde ich dieses Jahr zum dritten Mal mein Glück versuchen. Nachdem ich 2017 kein Glück hatte, habe ich den Rechner selber mit einer größeren SSD, einer neuen Grafikkarte und weiteren 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher aufgerüstet. Außerdem wurde ein Upgrade von win7 auf win10 vorgenommen. Das Problem mit gelegentlichen Bluescreens besteht jetzt nicht mehr.
Der PC wird Hauptsächlich zum Spielen genutzt. Ziel der Aufrüstung soll es sein, aktuelle Spiele mit hohen Bildeinstellungen in WQHD spielen zu können. Um dieses Ziel zu erreichen habe ich mich für folgende Hardware entschieden:

*Meine Wunschkomponenten*

*RAM:* Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
*SSD:* Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
*Intel-Mainboard:* MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
*AMD-Grafikkarte:* MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

*Kurze Begründung der Auswahl:*

Mit 32 GB Arbeitsspeicher ist der PC für die Zukunft gut gerüstet. Die 960 GB große SSD wird meine 1 TB Festplatte ersetzen. Ich habe dann maximale Geschwindigkeit bei allen installierten Programmen. Das 600 Watt Netzteil ist ausreichend für die MSI Radeon RX 5700XT Gaming X Grafikkarte.
Da ich für andere mir wichtiger erscheinende Komponenten die Punkte verbraucht habe, blieb nur ein Punkt für den CPU Kühler übrig. Der Kühler ist für seinen Zweck aber sicherlich genügend. Das Be Quiet Silent Base 801 ist sehr gut ausgestattet mit guten Silent-Eigenschaften und einer schlichten Optik. Bisher habe ich immer gute Erfahrungen mit Intel CPUs gemacht. Aus diesem Grund werde ich auch bei diesem Rechner auf Intel und dem passenden Spiele Mainboard Z390 Gaming Plus setzten. Die Grafikkarte ist fast doppelt so schnell wie meine alte Karte. Da die Lüfter der RX 5700 XT Gaming X leiser sind als die der RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC, ist die AMD Karte meine erste Wahl.

Sollte ich zu den glücklichen Gewinnern zählen, würde ich einen Intel Core i7-9700K für den PC kaufen.

*Mein aktuelles System:*

*PCGH-HIGH-End-PC-2500K-Edition *

•*CPU:* Intel Core i5 2500K
•*Grafikkarte:* SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 580 NITRO+
•*Mainboard:* P8P67 R.3.1.
•*SSD:* Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500 GB
•*Festplatte:* Samsung F3 HD105SI 1000GB
•*RAM:* 4 x 4GB DDR3-1333-RAM
•*Netzteil:* Cougar SX460W PCGH-Edition
•*Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2 PCGH-Edition
•*Gehäuse:* Antec Three Hundred PCGH-Edition
•*Laufwerk:* LG GH-22NS (DVD Brenner)
•*Lüfter:* 120mm Antec Lüfter, 140mm Noctua, 120mm Noctua


Danke an das PCGH-Team.

Viele Grüße
Jörg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _LS_ (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

Zuerst möchte ich mich auch bei PCGH für die Aktion bedanken und dabei besonders positiv anmerken, dass man dieses Mal frei die Kategorien wählen kann (Letztes Jahr habe ich nicht teilgenommen, weil man sich zwischen verschiedenen Kategorien entscheiden musste, von denen ich beides hätte gebrauchen können, ich dafür aber z.B. keinen Monitor gebraucht hätte, der damals Pflicht war auszuwählen).

*1. Mein aktueller PC*
1.1 Verbaute Komponenten
CPU: Intel Core i7 6700k übertaktet auf 4,3GHz Allcore
CPU-Kühler: Top-Blower von CoolerMaster (genaues Modell unbekannt, wurde aus einem Komplett-PC mit i5 2300 übernommen)
Mainboard: ASUS Z170-A
RAM: 2x 4GB Crucial 2133MHz DDR4 & 2x 8GB Crucial 2400MHz DDR4 (übertaktet auf 2400MHz bei reduzierten Timings)
Grafikkarte: ASUS RTX 2070 Dual OC
Interne Laufwerke: Crucial MX100 SSD mit 256GB, Samsung QVO 860 SSD mit 1TB, Western Digital Caviar Green 5400rpm mit 1TB
Externe Laufwerke: LG DVD Brenner
WLAN: Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I (PCIe Karte für Wifi 802.11ac und Bluetooth)
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Pro Tempered Glass Edition
Netzteil: Xilence Performance X 550 Watt

1.2 Bilder
Einmal direkt nach dem Einbau im neuen Gehäuse und im Betrieb: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Kabelmanagement ist leider nicht ganz optimal, wenn auch deutlich besser als im alten Gehäuse.

1.3 Allgemeines zum System
Das System ist mit der Zeit durch Upgrades eines Komplett-PCs von PackardBell von 2011 entstanden. Dieser war damals mein erster eigener PC und durch die schwach Grafikkarte nur bedingt Spiele-tauglich.
Der jetzige Stand kam mit der Zeit durch meine wachsende Erfahrung mit PCs und Komponenten (wozu auch PCGH und das Forum einen großen Teil beigetragen haben) zustande und kommt auch mit modernen Spielen meistens ganz gut zurecht.
Trotzdem gibt es noch ein paar kleinere und größere Baustellen, die mit der Aktion behoben werden könnten.
Derzeit verwende ich die Crucial SSD als Windows-Festplatte, die Samsung SSD ist aufgeteilt in 120GB für Linux und der Rest für Spiele. Die HDD enthält hauptsächlich alte Daten, aber auch Spiele und Programme, die nicht so sehr von SSDs profitieren und dort nur Platz verschwenden würden.

1.4 Letze Upgrades
Das Gehäuse wurde erst vor wenigen Monaten angeschafft um eine bessere Belüftung zu erreichen, da das alte nur einen einzigen 120mm Exhaust-Lüfter hatte. Das neue ist dagegen mit eine 200mm, zwei 140mm und dem alten 120mm Lüfter bestückt.
Davor kam dieses Jahr ein RAM-Upgrade von 8GB auf 24GB (jedoch aufgrund des vorhanden Speichers nur mit relativ langsamen Modulen) und die Samsung SSD für ein Linux System und mehr Platz für Spiele.
Die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil sind seit Dezember 2018 eingebaut und haben die doch etwas betagte GTX 660 abgelöst.
Alle anderen Teile sind von Januar 2016 oder älter.

1.5 Geplante Upgrades
Der CPU-Kühler muss mal ausgetauscht werden, der 6700k erreicht unter Prime mit AVX selbst mit der verbesserten Gehäuse Belüftung mehr als 80°C. Hierbei ist der Lüfter dann auch mit über 4000RPM deutlich hörbar.
Deshalb plane ich - mit Hilfe von ein paar Forenmitgliedern aus dem WaKü-Bereich - eine erste Custom-Loop.
Außerdem bin ich am Überlegen die CPU zu Köpfen und Liquid Metall unter dem Heatspreader zu verwenden.

Die CPU selbst und entsprechend auch das Mainboard sollen in etwa 2 Jahren ersetzt werden, dann ist die aktuelle 5 Jahre alt (so wie davor der i5 2300) und möglicherweise gibt's auch schon 10nm Intel CPUs oder verbesserte RyZen mit DDR5 zu kaufen.

Weitere Upgrades stehen erstmal (vor allem aus Geld-Gründen) nicht an.

*2. Pimp my PC 2019*
2.1 Gewählte Komponenten
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Lüfter bräuchte ich in 140mm.

2.2 Begründung
_RAM:_ Da ich gerne etwas mehr Geschwindigkeit hätte für RAM-Intensive Programme (vor allem für mein Studium) und Spiele, aber bereits mehr als 16GB habe, stellt die 3. Option die beste Möglichkeit für mich dar. Außerdem hat mein bisheriger RAM ein grünes PCB und keinen Heatspreader um das zu verdecken. Im aktuellen Gehäuse mit Glasfenster stört das etwas die ansonsten schwarz-weiße Optik des PCs. Die grauen Heatspreader der Ballistix Sport wären hier deutlich unauffälliger.

_SSD:_ In meinem System ist noch Platz für eine M.2 SSD, die SATA-Ports sind dagegen alle belegt, bis auf die SATAExpress-Anschlüsse. Die neue SSD würde dann meine etwas ältere Crucial als Windows-Festplatte ersetzten, während die alte dann für mehr Kapazität als reine Linux-Platte eingesetzt wird. Dadurch bleibt auf der anderen SSD noch etwas mehr Platz für Spiele.

_Netzteil:_ Hier habe ich keines gewählt, da mein jetziges nicht mal ein Jahr alt ist und für mich ausreichend Leistung (Hier ist der höhere Verbrauch durch die ebenfalls ausgewählte GPU mit einberechnet) und Anschlüsse bietet und nicht unbedingt als "explosionsgefährdet" (im Gegensatz zu anderen günstigeren Modellen) gilt.

_CPU-Kühler:_ Wie oben erwähnt soll hier eine Wasserkühlung zum Einsatz kommen, damit entfällt also die Wahl.

_Lüfter-Sets:_ Für meine Wasserkühlung brauche ich auch noch Lüfter und die Silent Wings in 140mm wären optimal für einen Radiator (geplant sind 420mm um später die GPU mit in den Kreislauf einzubinden) geeignet. Außerdem wären dadurch alle Lüfter-Plätze im Gehäuse gefüllt. Da mein Budget für die Wasserkühlung eher gering (für WaKü-Verhältnisse) ausfällt, würden mir die Lüfter aus der Aktion auch etwas Geld sparen.

_Gehäuse:_ Mein Gehäuse ist noch recht neu und bietet mir alles was ich brauche in Sachen Platz, Belüftung und Frontpanel-Einschübe. Hier habe ich also ebenfalls nichts ausgewählt.

_Mainboard:_ Da ich mit dem Aufrüsten der CPU noch warten möchte und aktuell keine 300-500€ für eine CPU ausgeben will (da meine jetzige ja leider durch Intels Sockel-Politik nicht auf eines der Boards zur Auswahl passt, wäre das ja dann nötig), wurde hier auch nichts gewählt.

_Grafikkarte:_ Die einzige die hier nicht nur ein Sidegrade oder sogar Downgrade wäre, ist die 2080 Super, wodurch die Wahl hier leicht gefallen ist. Die zusätzliche Leistung ist für mich vor allem interessant, da ich nur ungern auf Maximale Details verzichte und die 2070 dann auch in 2560x1080 in neueren Spielen an ihre Grenzen kommt. Dazu kommt auch noch, dass ich mit der GPU trotz A-Chip scheinbar eher Pech in der Silicon Lottery hatte, sodass die in der Signatur angegebene 2010MHz trotz maximalem Powertarget und Spannung meist nur für wenige Sekunden anliegen, danach werden 2GHz nicht mehr erreicht. Mit der neuen Karte hoffe ich also auf etwas mehr Glück bei Übertakten.

*3. Benchmarks*
3.1 3DMark Time Spy
Mein bester Score im Time Spy-Benchmark war 8923 mit einem Graphics Score von 10210 und einem CPU Score von 5206. Link: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z170-A
Der beste in der Rangliste eingetragene PC mit gleicher CPU und GPU, schafft 6,3% mehr im Gesamtscore, 4,2% im Graphics und 12,7% im CPU Score.
Hier zeigt sich vor allem, die thermische Limitierung meiner CPU (wodurch weiteres Übertakten und erhöhen der Spannung nicht möglich ist). Mit der Wasserkühlung und Lüftern aus der Aktion könnte ich also nochmal eine spürbare Steigerung der CPU-Performance erreichen.
Ersetzt man die GPU durch die 2080 Super erhält man (wenn man ebenfalls das beste Ergebnis aus der Rangliste betrachtet) eine Steigerung des Graphics Scores um 27,9%. Gegenüber meiner jetzigen Karte wäre also hier noch eine deutliche Leistungssteigerung möglich.

3.2 Spiele-Benchmarks
Derzeit spiele ich eher wenige aktuelle AAA-Titel. Die aktuell vorhandenen Spiele sind also meistens mit ausreichend FPS (mein Monitor hat 75Hz, meistens werden also die FPS auf diesen Wert durch G-Sync Compatible + V-Sync begrenzt) spielbar oder laufen in einem 1-Kern CPU-Limit (z.B. X-Plane 11), wo also nur eine höhere Pro-Kern-Leistung helfen würde. Deshalb wären Spiele-Benchmarks derzeit weniger aussagekräftig.
Wenn ich nach meiner Bachelorarbeit wieder mehr Zeit habe, würde ich aber auch wieder ein paar Spiele mit höheren Grafikanforderungen verwenden, wo die 2080 Super durchaus einen Vorteil bringen würde.

3.3 SSD-Benchmark
Meine jetzige System-SSD war noch nie die schnellste (wenn auch schneller als eine HDD), mit mehr genutzter Kapazität (aktuell etwa 85%) sind die Werte aber weiter gesunken. Derzeit sieht der Benchmark zwar wieder etwas besser aus, die Werte, die man zur Crucial P1 findet sind aber wesentlich besser (sowohl im Sequentiellen, also auch bei 4K-Test).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3.4 RAM-Benchmark
Im PerformanceTest 9 von PassMark (mit etwas veralteter Vergleichs-Datenbank, da die Lizenz abgelaufen ist) werden zwar recht passable Werte erreicht, jedoch wurde dafür der RAM übertaktet und die Timings reduziert. Durch schnelleren RAM würden diese Werte noch deutlich steigen, wovon vor allem RAM-Intensive Programme, welche ich für die Uni benötige und auch Spiele mit großen Datenmengen wie X-Plane profitieren würden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*4. Abschluss*
Ich war nie besonders gut im Verfassen von längeren Texten, hoffe aber trotzdem, dass der Text angenehm zu lesen ist und alle Informationen vorhanden sind.
Natürlich würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ich meine gewählten Teile gewinnen würde.
Zum Abschluss nochmal Danke an PCGH und die Sponsoren und viel Glück allen Teilnehmern.

__LS__


----------



## SchlummerLurch (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Willkommen, willkommen zu meiner Bewerbung liebe Leser, Leserinnen, alle dazwischen und die die sich noch nicht ganz entschieden haben.
Ich will vorab schon einmal der PCGH Redaktion danken die so großzügig, so weise, so vorausschauend war, meine Upgrade Bestrebungen in so umfangreichen Masse zu unterstützen.
Hat zwar ein bisschen gedauert, da ich bereits vor Monaten damit angefangen habe mir mit meinen kärglichen Ersparnissen neue Hardware zusammen zu Hamstern, aber hey! besser spät als nie. 
-Herzchen/ Zwinker-Smiley-
Nett dabei aber auch noch 5 weiteren Kandidaten, des enthusiastischen Volkes, eine Chance zu geben sich dem elektronischen Göttergestirn auf dem Berge Fürth als würdig zu erweisen.

*Inhaltsangabe:*
1.	Systemdaten Auf einen Blick
1.1.	Momentanes System
1.2.	Gewünschte Upgrades
1.3.	Neues System​2.	Einige Worte zu meinen Upgrade Plänen
2.1.	Momentanes System und seine Schwächen
2.2.	Warum all die Upgrades?
2.2.1.	SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB
2.2.2.	Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black
2.2.3.	Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM
2.2.4.	AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max
2.2.5.	AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X​3.	Weitere Upgrades:
3.1.	AMD-CPU: Ryzen
3.2.	Netzteil: Corsair RM650x (2018) 650W
3.3.	Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18 (2x16GB)
3.4.	Prozessorkühler: Noctua NH-U14S​4.	Schlusswort


*
 1.Systemdaten Auf einen Blick:

1.1. Momentanes System
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series 300R
Mainboard: Asus Z97-C
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-4460 3.2ghz
Prozessorkühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 C9 (2x4GB)
Grafikkarte: MSI RX 480 GAMING X 8G
Festplatte/SSD: Seagate Desktop SSHD 1TB
Netzteil: Be Quite Straight Power 500W
DVD Laufwerk: Keines
Bildschirm: Acer NITRO VGO 

1.2. Gewünschte Upgrades
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)
Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

1.3. Neues System
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black
Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X/AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
Prozessorkühler: Noctua NH-U14S
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18 (2x16GB)
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X
Festplatte/SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB
Netzteil: Corsair RM650x (2018) 650W 
DVD Laufwerk: Keines
Bildschirm: Acer NITRO VGO *



]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2. Einige Worte zu meinen Upgrade Plänen

2.1. Momentanes System und seine Schwächen*
Fangen wir einfach einmal mit dem Gehäuse an, das „Corsair Carbide Series 300R“.
Insgesamt ein ganz ordentlicher Budget Case:
Groß, recht guter Airflow, aber leider auch mit Laufwerksplätzen die man nicht ausbauen kann, recht billige Festplattenhalterungen, im Deckel gibt es keine Filterung und man hört nicht nur sehr gut Geräusche aus dem Case sondern auch diejenigen die der Case selber Produziert.
Hervorgerufen werden diese durch Vibrationen innerhalb des Gehäuses; vor allem letzteres ist für einen „Silentfan“ wie mich schon ziemlich nervig.

*-Festplatte-*
Da wir uns gerade bei „nervigen Geräuschquellen“  befinden sprechen wir doch einfach mal über meine alte Festplatte.
Ein Hybridmodel von Seagate damals ein Budget kauf, da zu der Zeit SSDs vor allem im Terabyte Bereich noch unerschwinglich waren.
Leider aber auch einer der größten Störenfriede in meinem System, es zirpt, es kracht, es kratzt, es nervt und für mich ist klar etwa neues muss her; SSDs.

*-Bildschirm-*
Was tatsächlich deutlich neuer ist in meinem System befindet sich eigentlich außerhalb meines Setups, der Bildschirm, ein „Acer NITRO VGO“ kurzgesagt ein 2k Monitor mit 144hz.
Nun kann man sich wundern warum ich mit meiner Hardware mir einen 2k Monitor geholt habe? Aber die Wahrheit ist, dass mein alter „HPx2301“ FullHD Monitor leider seinen „Maschinengeist“ aufgegebenen hatund da ich ohnehin meinen Bildschirm erst wieder mit einer höheren Auflösung wechseln wollten
und ich bei meiner Internetrecherche beim Alternate-Outlet auf eben jenen Bildschirm gestoßen bin, nahm ich es als Initiative auf nach langer Zeit mal wieder zu Upgraden.

*-GPU/CPU-*
Was uns aber auch zum nächsten Punkt führt GPU und CPU.
Intel war seit langem her Standard doch mit Ryzen hat sich das geändert.
Überhitzen tut zwar mein alter I5 nicht, aber dafür merke ich deutlich wie schlecht FPS und Frametimes in neueren Spielen sind; vor allem in 2k.
In „Dark Souls 3“ z.B. reicht es mir in den meisten Arealen auf 60FPS doch machen sich hier die deutlich schlechten Frametimes bemerkbar.
Es bleibt einfach Ruckelig, wenn’s dann auch mal hektisch wird und die FPS auch mal auf 50 absacken, kann man parieren schon mal vergessen.
Noch viel schlimmer ist es in „Vermintide 2“ tolles Spiel, aber von der Optimierung her eher bescheiden.
Selbst mit allen Effekten ausgeschaltet, auf dem untersten Grafikprofiel knickt hier die CPU einfach ein; vor allem wenn die Action einmal so richtig losgeht  40 FPS und sinkend.
Gerne wird da zu spät reagiert, was auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden einen gerne den Sieg kostet.
Aber auch in Mordhau, Quake Champions und Sekiro machen sich schlechte Frametimes bemerkbar.
Allerdings alleine an der CPU hängt es natürlich nicht, die GPU ist hierbei genauso wichtig und damit kommen wir zu meiner MSI RX 480.
Kurz vor dem Miningboom erstanden stellt sie, neben den drei „Silent Wings 3 Lüftern“, eines von zwei kleineren Upgrades dar welche ich meinem System habe zukommen lassen.
Keine Schlechte GPU in FullHD doch unter 2k fehlt da doch einfach die Rechenleistung und warum sich einen 144hz Monitor besorgen, wenn man keine Ansprüche hat über 60FPS auf niedrigen Settings zu kommen?
Es wird hier mehr als klar ein Upgrade muss her sowohl bei CPU als auch bei GPU.
Bevor wir uns nun aber endlich meinen Hardwarewünschen zuwenden, sei hier noch kurz der DDR3 Speicher erwähnt der auch gerne in Rente möchte.
Ach ja! Und ich bau die neue Hardware selbstverständlich selber ein. 

*2.2.Warum all die Upgrades?*
Wie aus dem  Vorherigen Teil ersichtlich braucht mein System einen kleinen „Leistungsboost“, sonst wird das mit den 2k niemals was.
Auch Streaming habe ich ins Auge gefasst und würde in diese Richtung gerne ein paar erste Schritte wagen.
Was momentan aber aus ersichtlichen Gründen undenkbar ist,  daher hier nun meine Upgrade Wünsche 2019:

*2.2.1. SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB *
Schlangenmenschen haben meine Mutter gegessen was soll ich tun?!
Man sollte sich wundern wie viele Leute bereits in der Zeitspanne beim Bootvorgang vom Powerknopf zum Windowsscreen gestorben sind.
Man kennt die Situation:
Schlangenmenschen haben gerade Ihre Mutter gegessen und nun bleibt es an Ihnen hängen den, so schön gepflegten, Stammbaum gegen diese widerwärtigen Eindringlinge zu verteidigen; doch was tun? 
Die Idee! Googeln!!! Doch bevor der Browser überhaupt geladen hat, spüren Sie bereits die Fänge Ihrer vermeintlichen Widersacher.
Nur weil Sie auf Hybridspeicher gesetzt haben, anstelle eines guten SSD Speichers.
Damit so etwas nicht mir passiert und ich von weiteren bereits erwähnten Störgeräuschen verschont bleibe(Die möglicherweise Schlangenmenschen anlocken) würde ich gerne die Crucial MX500 2 TB SSD in meinem neuen System verbauen; denn wir erinnern uns Ladezeiten können tödlich sein.

*2.2.2. Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black *
Als Mensch der selbst das Grass noch wachsen hört ist mir natürlich ein möglichst ruhiges System wichtig. Ein Glück für mich, dass Firmen wie Be Quiet diese Liebe zur Stille mit mir teilen.
Der Pro 900 bietet mir zu seinem silence Focus noch jede Menge Raum um mein System bequem unterzubringen und durch seinen modularen Aufbau habe ich einen Case den ich auch in der Zukunft flexibel verwenden kann.
Einzige Schwäche der natürlich eher schwache Airflow.
Aber solche Herausforderungen wird man gut mit etwas Casemodding bewältigen können, schließlich haben Forenmitglieder wie z.B.  „V3nom“ sich bereits intensive mit speziell diesem Case auseinander gesetzt. 
Sehr hilfreiche Tipps gibt es daher genug,  insofern bin ich schon mal gespannt mich daran beweisen zu können; das heißt natürlich falls ich an den Case handanlegen darf. 

*2.2.3. Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm)*
Was Haben Darth Vader und der Dark Base gemeinsam? Sie brauchen mehr Luft!
Glück für den Dark Base, dass man diesem Umstand mit zusätzlichen Lüftern Abhilfe schaffen kann, zwei Top, einer Front.

*2.2.4. AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max*
Solides Mainboard. Erfüllt im Moment alle meine Ansprüche, hilft mir den Wechsel zu vollziehen auf eine Ryzen CPU,  passt gut in mein „Punktebudget“ und es würde mich einfach reizen zu sehen wie gut das Brett eine 3900x handhabt. 

*2.2.5. AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X *
Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt bin ich auf 2k umgesattelt.
Ich erhoffe mir demnach einen ordentlichen FPS Boost von der MSI 5700 XT.
Abgesehen davon mag ich einfach AMDs Software (Wattman/FreeSync usw. lässt grüßen).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3.Weitere Upgrades:*

Nur für den natürlich sehr wahrscheinlichen Fall, dass ich als einer der sechs Glücklichen erwählt werde, habe ich natürlich weiter Upgrade Pläne für mein zukünftiges System.
Wie durch das Bild ersichtlich habe bereits damit angefangen diese in die Tat umzusetzen:

*3.1. AMD-CPU: Ryzen *
Ein weißer Mann hat einmal gesagt: „Vier Kerne reichen aus.“ Tja, er hat gelogen.
Oder er kannte die neuen Ryzen CPUs noch nicht? Wer weiß.
Zumindest eines ist sicher 6, 8 und 12 Kerne sind mittlerweile im Mainstream angekommen und in der Zukunft werden sich immer mehr Verwendungszwecke für diese finden.
Es ist daher ganz klar ein Ryzen muss her.
Wie bereits erwähnt leidet mein alter I5 unter teils schwachen FPS und Frametimes vor allem in 2k.
Dem soll mit einem Wechsel zu AMD Abhilfe geschaffen werden, zudem könnte ich dann auch endlich einmal Streaming ausprobieren was mit dem I5 bislang undenkbar wäre.
Ob es am Ende 8 oder 12 Kerne sind bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, aber falls ich hier ausgewählt werde hätte ich natürlich ein wesentlich größeres Budget übrig um noch viel enthusiastischer zu sein; hint hint.

*3.2. Netzteil: Corsair RM650x (2018) 650W *
Ein gutes Netzteil das mein System mehr als ausreichend versorgen wird.
Es gibt sogar noch etwas Luft nach oben falls, dass in der Zukunft nötig sein sollte.

*3.3. Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-3200 CL16-18-18 (2x16GB)* 
Kann dieser PC Minecraft Spielen?
Aber im Ernst der geneigte Blockspieler weiß nur zu gut wie hungrig dicke Modpakete wie „All The Mods“ sein können, darum auch dicke 32GB.
Das ganze wird natürlich auch, soweit es geht, übertacktet Ryzen scheint ja ohnehin stark an Leistung zu gewinnen durch guten DDR4 Arbeitsspeicher.

*3.4. Prozessorkühler: Noctua NH-U14S*
Mist, Ron Weasley steht mit einer Kettensäge auf dem Rasen und man selbst kann nur den „Aguamenti“ Zauber.
Jedem hier wird natürlich sofort klar, es geht um Kühlung.
Und wer kühlt von allen am besten, Noctua! 
Noctua ist für seine Qualität und Kundenservice bekannt, neue Plattform in der Zukunft? Kein Problem Noctua schickt kostenlos das Upgradekit, Stichwort Zukunftssicher.
Außerdem wenn man sich schon mit dem Gedanken trägt einen 3900x zu kaufen, sollte er auch entsprechend gut gekühlt werden.
Ach ja, er war außerdem noch sehr billig im Abverkauf; Zwinker-Smiley.

*4. Schlusswort*
So was bleibt?
Dank ist wohl an dieser Stelle angebracht.
Das Brot eines PC- Enthusiasten ist ein hartes, unser Hobby ist einfach sehr teuer und nur allzu gerne nützen Firmen ihre Marktstellung aus um Preise für Hardware künstlich in die Höhe zu treiben, sei es Ram, CPUs oder GPUs.
In solchen Zeiten ist es aber natürlich schön zu sehen, das Redaktionen wie PCGH dem ein oder anderen Bedürftigen ein wenig finanziell unter die Arme greifen.
Ich bin ganz ehrlich, gewinne ich hier nicht wird sich mein Traum vom neuen System erst einmal auf unbestimmte Zeit verschieben, weil einzeln könnte ich mir all diese Komponenten sowieso nicht leisten, allein eine gute Midrange GPU kostet mich rund 400€.
Insofern DANKE, DANKE, DANKE, DANKE, DANKE, DANKE, DANKE, DANKE, DANKE, DANKE…
Obwohl ich hier auch andere gute Kandidaten für ein Upgrade sehe, aber großzügig wie die PCGH ist wird Sie sicher diesen Personen nach mir aushelfen…

Mit freundlichsten Grüßen,

Der SchlummerLurch

- Zwinker-Smiley / Herzchen -​


Kleine Anmerkung: Bin spät nach Hause gekommen und hab vergessen, dass man den Text nochmal fürs Forum formatieren muss...  Naja, weiß jetzt immerhin wie man hier richtig Posted bin wohl doch mehr Lurker als Hydralisk.
Hoffe dass wird mir nicht negative angekreidet und mehr als echte dedication verbucht "Leistung muss sich ja wieder lohnen" oder so; nun muss aber dieser Lurch endlich schlummern.


----------



## LowSpecMaker (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi, schönen Tag euch Allen und ich beginne dann mal mit der Auflistung der Teile im aktuellen PC, sowie eventuell noch eine kleine Erklärung dazu.
Der Rechner war ein Fertig-PC, der mit einer GTX 750ti mit 2GB von Zotac aufgerüstet, die Seagate „“ und das VS350 von Corsair eingebaut wurde. Zuvor war allerdings schon ein AMD Athlon II X2 250 auf dem Mainboard „“ der Firma „“, beim Gehäuse konnte leider nichts festgestellt werden. Es war außerdem das DVD-Laufwerk „“ von „“, ein noname SD-Kartenleser mit noch ein paar anderen Funktionen, 4GB 800-DDR2 RAM bestehend aus 2 Sticks aus dem Hause „“ und ein Topblow-Kühler von LC-Power, der nicht mehr hergestellt wird und ich deshalb den Namen nicht herausfinden konnte. Übrigens ist ein 120mm LC-Power Lüfter aus einem Netzteil aufgrund von fehlenden 120mm Löchern mit Tesa befestigt worden.

Der PC wird hauptsächlich zum Rendern für Blender benutzt, Haupt-PC ist aber ein Dell Inspiron 7570. Der i5-8250u mit 1,4 Ghz Grundtakt hat sich mit der nicht-fürs-Gaming-ausgelegten Kühlung ein kleines Problem bis zum EXTREM großen Problem entwickelt Die GTX 940mx trägt da noch ein bisschen (VIEL) zu bei. Immerhin gibt es nicht so viel Interesse an Spielen mit großen Anforderungen, aber z.B. ARK läuft noch nicht mal bei niedrigsten Einstellungen auf FullHD richtig. Trotzdem ist der Laptop ein schönes Stück, sodass das Handy fast nur noch fürs Telefonieren, WhatsApp benutzt wird. Den Laptop aufrüsten kann man aber auch schlecht. Immerhin ist die Kühlung das Hauptproblem
Beim Fall eines Gewinns würde ich mir noch einen Ryzen 5 3400g kaufen und so schnell wie möglich den PC in einen IKEA Schrank mit einem DIY-Gehäuse versehen. Da der Laptop jetzt 512 statt 128GB SSD Speicher hat gäbe es für den Anfang auch noch die dazu. Wenn das Gehäuse gebaut ist, kommen auch ein paar weiße E-Loops rein, aber wann das genau ist, weiß ich auch noch nicht ganz.


Meine Auswahl der Teile ist wie folgt:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Die Teile werden selbst verbaut.


----------



## fatDOX8 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGHler,
so genug aufgeschoben, schnell noch bei dieser coolen Aktion bewerben

ich hätte mir 2012 niemals vorstellen können heute immer noch auf dem dem selben Unterbau zu spielen:

CPU: Intel Core i7 3820
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP Quad Kit 
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-730W
CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-D14 SE2011

Grafikkarte ging dagegen von 7970 über 290 auf heute:
XFX RX480 GTR

Soundkarte noch älter aber immer noch TOP:
Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty 
(inkl. Fronteinschub für Mikro und Kopfhörer)

SSD Speicher wurden mit der Zeit immer mehr: 
128GB Crucial m4
256GB Crucial MX100
512GB Crucial MX200

dazu gesellen sich einige Festplatten, die nicht immer alle angeschlossen sind

das alles steckt seit 2013 in einem Nanoxia Deep Silence 2
(mit einem extra Lüfter unten von irgendeinem Gehäuse, der war bei der 290 echt notwendig)
und das sieht wie folgt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ja die SSDs sind nur mit Pflasterband fixiert)

seit 2013 spiele ich auf einem Eizo FS2333, damals ein top IPS und Adaptive Sync war noch weit weg
heute immer noch gutes Bild aber mit 60 Hz etwas langsam bei schnelleren Spielen


Aufrüsten würde ich mit:


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)


Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


so dann gehen wir die Gründe mal durch:


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
es müssen schon mehr wie 16GB sein, wenn wirklich nicht alle außer die nötigsten Hintergrundprogramme ausschalte läuft bei mir in Star Citizen der RAM voll und der Pagefile ist zu langsam
auch andere Spiele sind betroffen,  gestern erst wieder in For Honor trotz 120 FPS die ganze Zeit wieder ein komisches Ruckeln gehabt bei 13GB RAM Auslastung, was war Chrome war noch offen ... Afterburner sagt Commit charge bei 22 GB...


SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
hätte ja gerne mehr genommen aber die sind ja leider alle keine NVMe drives , somit kein größerer Geschwindigkeitsvorteil gegenüber meinen SSDs


das war noch simple jetzt wirds schwieriger das einzige was feststeht das System:
als AMD fan müsste ich damals, als Bulldozer so enttäuschte, zu Intel wechseln
jetzt wieder zurück zu AMD und mit was für einer Freude bei den wie erträumten Ryzen 2

mein Kumpel schwärmt von seinem 3600er und der wird es wohl auch werden, falls nicht ein 3700 Schnäppchen auftaucht  

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
X570 soll es schon sein, denn ich war damals echt happy, dass PCIe 3.0 auf dem 2011er Board ging und ich mir nie Sorgen um die Bandbreite hätte machen müssen
das ACE ist Overkill da investiere ich die Punkte doch lieber in die...


AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)
ich mag Vollausbauten(290 war die Ausnahme die X war ja zu heiß, zu hungrig und zu teuer), den man ist mit mehr Recheneinheiten näher am Sweetspot und es ist die Leistung im Rechner die man meistens am deutlichsten spürt
und mit dieser Graka kann ich mich dann mal nach WQHD mit Freesync umschauen


Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
nach 7 Jahren kann man schon einmal über einen Austausch nachdenken und die Effizienz erhöhen 
600 Watt sollten schon reichen das 850er wäre noch einen Ticken effizienter aber die Punkte gehen in den dicksten Kühler:


CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
beim Noctua ist kein anderes Montage set dabei und ich würde das alte Grundgerüst auch komplett ins Wohnzimmer verfrachten wo ein Phenom2 noch tummelt


Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
jawoll 2 Punkte über, perfekt für ein  Gehäuselüfterupgrade der 120er besonders der Billige unten, es sind sogar noch die leisen Airflowlüfter möglich da stört die weiße Farbe im geschlossen Gehäuse auch nicht
ich denke ich werde auch mal ausprobieren ob es sich lohnt die die 3 Noctua Lüfter drinnen zu lassen und die Decke aufzumachen und dort 2 Lüfter zu montieren


WOW  hat echt Spass gemacht  das maximale hier rauszuhohlen(bzw zu erträumen) 
ohne euch wird es wohl noch ein bisschen länger dauern, den das Geld sitzt nicht zu locker
denke bis zum Mittelklassechipsatz mit PCIe 4.0 kann ich noch ausharren:
SC dauert ja noch^^, RDR2 geht ja nach Systemanforderung wohl auch ok

MfG
fatDOX8

PS: grade noch mal nachgeschaut wie lange ich den die Soundkarte schon habe: ZEHN JAHRE boah


----------



## RettichDesTodes (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

Erstmal vorweg, coole Aktion. Sich seinen Upgrade-Pfad selber zusammenstellen zu können find ich ne richtig gute Idee, da lässt sich alles schön individualisieren.

Nun zu meinem Prachtexemplar der Rechenkunst.
Aktuell verbaut sind:

-ein als Bundle gebraucht gekaufter i7 2600k auf 4,4Ghz (ursprünglich auf 4,6Ghz, aber mit der Zeit baut das Silizium doch irgendwann mal ab, und der Chip läuft jetzt doch schon seit vmtl. 6-8Jahren ) auf einem Asus p8p67 rev 3.1 Motherboard mit 16GiB 1600Mhz  DDR3-Ram und einer wilden Kombination aus einem Scythe Mugen 2 mit einem Noctua NF-F12 Lüfter weil der alte Lüfter zu laut geworden ist

-als Pixelschubser dient eine KFA 2 GTX 1070 EX Aktiv, bei der ich doch sehr erstaunt war dass diese, obwohl sie eine der günstigsten GTX 1070 zum Kaufzeitpunkt war, so leise und kühl gelaufen ist. Sie läuft mit moderatem Overclock 
von +125Mhz Core und +350Mhz Speichertakt  und einer neuen Lüfterkurve

-Verbaut sind weiterhin zwei Festplatten, eine 256GB Samsung 850Evo als Systemplatte und für ausgewählte Spiele , und eine 1TB HDD von Seagate

-Die Stromversorgung wird durch ein Corsair Vengeance 550 Modular gewährleistet

-Eingebaut ist das ganze in einem Nanoxia Deep Silence 2, in welchem zu den drei voreingebauten 120mm Lüftern noch drei weitere der selben Art an die Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen sind, und wie man sieht leisten die auch gute Arbeit darin Staub hinein zu pusten 

Der PC wird hauptsächlich zum Gaming genutzt, neben ein bisschen Uni-Arbeit. Da mein Bildschirm ein 240Hz AOC Agon AG251FG 63 cm (24,5 Zoll) ist, werde sowohl ordentlich CPU als auch GPU Power benötigt, 240Hz ist ja sozusagen das 4k unter den Bildwiederholraten

Es gibt sogar einen Benchmark mit der aktuellen Konfiguration in 3DMark Firestrike:
Gesamptpunkte 14904
Grafik-Punkte 19 694 
Grafiktest 1 94.51 FPS
Grafiktest 2 78.27 FPS
Physik-Punkte 10 858 
Physiktest 34.47 FPS
Kombinierte Punktzahl 6 580 
Kombinierter Test 30.61 FPS

Nachdem der Großteil des PCs doch schon relativ alt sind wird es eh mal Zeit für ein Upgrade, nur am Geld liegt`s halt immer


Nun zu den gewünschten Aufrüstteilen: 

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazu werde ich mir dann auch noch einen AMD Ryzen 5 3600 kaufen, welcher nach meiner, und der Meinung vieler anderer einer der aktuell besten Prozessoren fürs Geld und allgemein ist.

Da mein Gehäuse geschlossen ist und unter dem Tisch steht, hab ich mich für den nicht-RGB Ram entschieden, genauso wenig bräuchte ich aktuell mehr als 16Gb davon.
Zur SSD, Speicher wird dank großer Steam-Bibliothek doch oft sehr knapp, und Spiele wie GTA 5 und dergleichen laden ewig auf der HDD, dementsprechend ist mehr schneller Speicher immer gut.
Das Netzteil hab ich ausgewählt da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob mein Netzteil gut genug für eine RTX 2070s und einen Ryzen 5 3600 ist.
Für die RTX 2070s hab ich mich deshalb entschieden  weil ich für meine Auflösung keine 2080s benötige,  und ich die Punkte lieber in das X570 Motherboard stecken wollte, da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das B450 Board schon geflasht wurde und ich keinen Ryzen Chip habe um das selber zu machen.
Kühler habe ich bewusst keinen ausgewählt da der Kühler der beim Ryzen 5 3600 dabei ist vollkommen ausreichen soll, ich werde die Cpu voraussichtlich sowieso nicht übertakten.
Zum Schluss wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und bedanke mich beim PCGH-Team


----------



## HarlekinLP (20. Oktober 2019)

*Ein Narr bewirbt sich...*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
liebe Närrinen und Nahalesen,

Ich war total froh als ich von der Aktion gelesen habe und möchte hiermit auch an der Aktion: Pimp my PC 2019 mitmachen. 
Nun möchte ich nicht viel Geblubber dazu geben, daher gehts direkt los.

Zuerst mein aktuelles System:

CPU: Ryzen 7 3700X
CPU-Kühler: Boxed-Kühler
Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon
RAM: 4x 16GB Trident Z RGB 3200Mhz
GPU: Sapphire Vega 64 nitro+
PSU: Be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W CM
SSDs: 1x Samsung 970 Evo M.2.SSD 500GB; 1x Samsung 860 QVO SSD 1TB
(Sonst siehe Hardware in meinem Profil)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun habe ich bereits eine WasserKühlung hier vorliegen, welche ich in das System einzubauen möchte und habe mich zwischen vielen Kombinationen ausprobiert.


Zu folgender Kombination bin ich schlussendlich gekommen:

Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 47 Punkte von 55 (8 Punkte übrig)


Erklärung zur Auswahl
Da ich bereits einen Ryzen 3000 besitze, wäre ein Wechsel auf die X570-Plattform mehr als sinnig.
Weiter möchte ich alsbald wie bereits beschrieben eine WaKü einbauen und ggf kommt ja noch ein X570-Mainboard dazu, weshalb es sicher nicht unsinnig ist etwas mehr Leistung bei der PSU zu haben.
Und wenn ich bereits eine WaKü verbaut habe, wird sicher auch recht Zeitnah eine GPU-WaKü  dazu kommen. Daher wäre ein Upgrade diesbezüglich auch verführerisch.


Soviel zu meinen (Zukunfts-)Vorstellungen und meinem System.
Nun drück ich allen Teilnehmern die Daumen und hoffe auf eine echte Überraschung!

MfG
HarlekinLP


----------



## Amralon (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

nachdem ich einige Jahre bei der Aktion nur zugeguckt habe, bewerbe ich mich nun auch mal.
Mein aktuelles System leistet mir nun schon seit dem Sommer 2015 gute Dienste, aber so langsam krieselt es doch an einigen Stellen.
Diese Komponenten sind derzeit verbaut:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 (Black Pearl?)
Netzteil: bequiet Straight Power 10 500W
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VII Ranger Z97
CPU: Intel Core-i7 4790K
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX970 ACX 2.0 SSC
RAM: 2x8 GB HyperX Savage DD3 2400
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 256 GB
HDD: Toshiba DT01ACA200 2TB
DVD: LG 24x Super Multi Writer GH24 (ja ich bin komisch, ich mag es die Scheiben von alten Spielen aus dem Regal zu nehmen und zu installieren  )
Lüfter: Die verbauten von Fractal Design plus 1x Aerocool Dead Silence 140mm

Dies soll nun wie folgt mit Ihrer Hilfe verbessert werden:

 RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)



Nun fällt auf, dass dort ein AMD-Mainboard und DDR4-RAM steht. Ich würde mir, sollte ich gewählt werden, einen Ryzen 5 3600X oder 7 3700X dazu kaufen.
Welcher es wird, hängt leider noch von meiner finanziellen Lage zu dem Zeitpunkt ab.
Zum Rest: 
Die Probleme der GTX970 sind in Ihren Magazinen oft genug angesprochen worden, als dass ich sie ausführen müsste, denke ich.
Auf meiner SSD wird es in Verbindung mit dem Betriebssystem doch schnell eng, wenn ich neuere Spiele dort installieren möchte.
Beim Netzteil denke ich, dass etwas mehr Spielraum sicherlich ganz nett ist und zudem mein altes System noch in ein anderes Gehäuse umziehen könnte.
Der übrige Punkt liegt daran, dass ich nicht sinnlos 3 Lüfter hinzunehmen möchte, wenn ich ausreichend verbaut habe

So, genug gequatscht. Ich wünsche allen viel Erfolg. 
(PS: Kabelmanagement ist nicht meins.^^' Alleine deswegen habe ich auch ein fensterloses Gehäuse)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoHo19322 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Meine Auswahl lautet:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

dazu werde ich noch eine AMD 3600 und eine 27 Zoll mit WQHD kaufen um meine altes System Antec Gehäuse mit AMD 1075, 8GB RAM, 250 GB SSD, 4 TB HDD Datengrab und DVD Brenner in den verdienten Ruhestand zu schicken.
Damit könnten ich auch wieder Spiele mit besseren Grafiksetting spielen. Da ich hauptsächlich Strategie- und Simulationsspiele spiele müsste der neue PC auch wieder eine Weile durchhalten.

Ein herzliches Dankeschön für diese Aktion


----------



## SpecialPluesch (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Pimp my Pc 2019 -  Was für ein tolles Gewinnspiel 
Mein jetziger Pc ist wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ein schicker Gaming-Mädchen PC, mit einem kleinen Hauch zur Darkness  

Ausgestattet ist er bisher mit:


CPU: 			Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3
CPU-Kühler: 		be quiet
Mainboard: 		MSI Z97S SLI PLUS (MS-7930)
Arbeitsspeicher: 	Kingston Pc3-14200 (889 Mhz) DDR3 16GB
Grafikkarte: 		Zotac GeForce GTX 1050 Ti OC Edition 4GB GDDR5 

SSD: 			Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB
HDD: 			Toshiba DT01ACA200 2TB
Verbaute Lüfter: 	2x Pure Wings 2 140mm Lüfter	
Gehäuse: 		be quiet! SILENT BASE 601 | WINDOW ORANGE PC-Gehäuse

Netzteil: 		be quiet 550 watt
Monitor: 		Dell S2415H


Für das Upgrade würde ich mir folgendes Wünschen:

SSD: 			        Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: 		        Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte:	MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 55 (5 Punkte bleiben übrig)


Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück


----------



## Bob-db (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rÃ¼stet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion,

vielen Dank für so eine Gelegenheit, ich bin dieses Jahr das erste Mal dabei. Ich versuch einfach mal mein Glück. 

Meine Bewerbung ist folgendermaßen aufgebaut:

1) Aufbau / Innereien meines aktuellen PCs
2) Was ich mir aus eurer Auswahl wünsche...
3) Warum der Ist-Stand
4) Ausblick mit / ohne Gewinn

1) Aufbau / Innereien meines aktuellen PCs

Gehäuse:
Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Alternate Edition
(+1 extra Silent Wings 3 im Dach)
CPU:
Ryzen 3 1200 @ 3850 Mhz
Mainboard: 
MSI X270 Gaming Pro Carbon
Grafikkarte: 
Radeon HD 7850 2 gb 
Arbeitsspeicher:
Ballistix Sport LT 2400 Mhz @ 2933 Mhz
Alpenföhn CPU-Lüfter 
Systemplatte:
M.2 SSD Samsung 960 EVO 250 gb
Alltagsspeicher:
San DisK SSD Plus 1 TB SSD
Archiv:
6 GB Extern HDD WD MyBook
Netzteil:
Arlt Noname Netzteil 500W
Mein Schatz:
Acer Predator XB271HUA 1440p 144Hz 27" G-Sync


2) Was ich mir aus eurer Auswahl wünsche...

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


3) Warum der Ist-Stand


Antwort: Ganz ehrlich!? PUBG!
Vor dem jetzigen System hatte ich ein Phenom II 1090T DDR3 etc. im alten Gehäuse. Mit dem immer älter werdenden Rechner, war neben den normalen Desktoparbeiten nur CS:GO drin. Als dann meine gefühlt gesamte Steam-F-Liste nur noch "Playerunknowns" spielte, ist das Fass übergelaufen. 
Dezember 2017: Komplett neues System mit ~330€-350€ (Jeden Cent geplündert) auf dem PUBG läuft, aber mit Zukunftspotential. Mitten im Bitcoin-Hype und mit einem RAM-Preis ... (Reden wir nicht drüber)
Also los: Mainboard, CPU, 1 x RAM und Netzteil (siehe "1)") Im Laufe des Jahres kamen dann noch ein zweiter RAM-Riegel sowie die beiden SSDs.
Im Juni darauf kam dann eine Leihkarte eines Freundes GTX 1060 für ziemlich genau 1 Jahr rein. Die steckt aber jetzt in diesem System:
Twitch (Wenn ich schon einen Beweis hab)
Seit dem Sommer spiel ich also wieder in WQHD (JA! WQHD!) eben auf Min-Settings, nur ganz leicht hochskaliert und mit 40 – 60 FPS, was solls?! Im Juni '18 wurde ich Vater, da haben sich eben die Prioritäten etwas verschoben.


4)  Ausblick mit / ohne Gewinn

Momentan habe ich 350€ auf der hohen Kante für eine Grafikkarte. Und ca. Januar bis März kommt ein Ryzen 3700X. Aus Budget-Gründen werde ich wohl eine GTX 1660Ti nehmen, auch wenn ich mir die RTX2070 sehr, sehr wünschen würde. (RTX2060 käme theoretisch nur ohne "R" in Frage)

[Raytracing ist eine sehr schöne und spannende Sache, bei entsprechender Leistung; nicht für FPS, aber für Singleplayer-Games wie mein geliebtes Assassins Creed. Deswegen war es meine erste und beste Entscheidung bei der GraKa so richtig auf die ... zu hauen und die RTX2080 zu wählen]

WENN ICH GEWINNE, könnt ihr euch sicher sein, dass der Ryzen 3700X schon daheim wartet, wenn das Hardware-Paket zu mir unterwegs ist. Außerdem könnt ihr euch sicher sein, dass die Hardware, 1-2 Stunden nach dem ersten Kontakt bereits eingebaut ist und getestet wird.

Einen ausführlichen Test inkl. Benchmarks werden von mir aus Interesse sowieso durchgeführt. Die Teile ich gerne mit euch und der Community. Ich bin richtig gespannt.


PS.: Die Festbeleuchtung im Gehäuse ist nur für die Fotos an. Erst wenn auch die gewünschte Leistung drinsteckt. Darf er leuchten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -chris_ (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag allerseits,

wieder eine geniale Aktion, bei der ich gerne mitmache 


*Mein derzeitiger PC:*


Mobo:                                 _Biostar Racing B360 GT5S_ 
CPU:                                       _Intel Core i3-8100_ 
RAM:                                      _Adata XPG 2x 8GB DDR4, 2666MHz_ 
Graka:                                  _Zotac GeForce GTX 1060 AMP! Edition 3GB_ 



Laufwerke:              _T-Force Delta RGB SSD__ 250GB, 500GB     HDD, DVD Laufwerk_ 
CPU-Kühler:      _Thermalright     LeGrandMacho + EKL Alpenföhn Wingboost2_ 
PSU:                                         _Xilence Performance X     650W_ 
Gehäuse:           _Corsair Carbide Clear 600C_ 
_

*Aufrüstwunsch:

*_  RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)





*Erläuterungen:*

Hauptfokus bei der Aufrüstung liegt bei der Grafikkarte, da die derzeit verbaute GTX 1060 nur 3GB VRAM hat, was auch bei FullHD Auflösung nicht gerade viel ist. Deswegen werden die meisten Punkte in eine Radeon RX 5700 XT investiert.

Des Weiteren hat die jetzige SSD in meinem PC nur 250GB Speicher, was natürlich bei dem heutigen Speicherplatzbedarf von Games vorne und hinten nicht reicht. Darum hat eine neue, große SSD die zweitwichtigste Priorität. 
Da ich nicht jeden Tag riesige Datenmengen hin und her bewege, muss es keine PCIe Schnittstelle sein, es reicht auch ein SATA Anschluss.

Ferner soll ein neues Mainboard her, weil das aktuell verbaute keine "K-CPU" unterstützt. Durch ein anderes Mainboard möchte ich mir dadurch die Option offen halten, zu einem späterem Zeitpunkt eventuell auf einen übertaktbaren Prozessor zu upgraden.
Zudem läuft mein momentanes Mainboard nicht "ganz rund", z.B. kann ich meine zwei RAM Riegel nicht im Dual Channel betreiben.

Da noch ein paar Punkte übrig waren, fiel die Wahl noch auf neuen RAM, der höher taktet und insgesamt mehr Speicher bietet im Vergleich zu dem derzeitig installierten, um arbeitsspeichertechnisch für die Zukunft gut gewappnet zu sein.

Wie auf den angefügten Bildern unschwer zu erkennen ist, hat mein Kabelmanagement noch Potential nach oben. Das liegt unter anderem an dem derzeit eingebauten Netzteil, welches kein Kabelmanagement hat. Deswegen kommt noch ein bequiet Netzteil mit auf die Wunschliste. 


Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer /-innen des Gewinnspiels!


Beste Grüße
Chris


----------



## _Taurec_ (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

Anbei meine Wunschkonfiguration.


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)
Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktueller PC stammt noch aus dem Jahr 2012. Getauscht habe ich in der Zwischenzeit nur das Gehäuse, das Netzteil und die Grafikkarte. Die SSDs sind auch später dazu gekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




CPU: Intel Core i7-3700K @ 4,2 GHz
RAM: Mushkin 2x 8 GB DDR3
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe
GraKa: Asus ROG STRIX RX Vega 56 Gaming OC
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DG
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 850W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black
Laufwerke:
Crucial MX 200 SSD 250 GB (Windows und Linux)
SanDisk Ultra 3D SSD 2 TB (Spiele)
Samsung EcoGreen F4 2 TB HD (Daten)
WD Caviar Green 4 TB HD (Bilder)
LG BH10LS38 Blu-ray Brenner


Sollte ich zu den glücklichen Auserwählten gehören, kommen zur obigen Hardware noch ein Ryzen 9 3900X und eine 1 TB m2 SSD, sowie mein aktuelles Netzteil.


----------



## Waysorr (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen 
Meine Wunsch Auswahl ist
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Welchen Prozessor ich noch dazu kaufen würde entscheidet sich noch. 

Mein derzeitiger PC ist leider inzwischen ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen um genau zu sein schon ein 10 Jahre alter Senior bestehend aus
Board: Asus psn-sli
Grafikkarte : Geforce 9600 gt
Prozessor: intelcore 2 Quat Q6600 2,4Gh
Arbeitsspeicher : Crossair Cm 2x 2048 DDR2
Festplatte WD blue 1Tb
Netzteil : Crossair vx550 watt
Lüfter und Gehäuse sind no Name prudukte 

Ich könnte diese Aktion also sehr gut gebrauchen aktuelle Spiele sind nicht mehr spielbar und ältere Spiele auch nur bedingt spielbar.
Ein Bild des PC ist angehängt 
Über einen pimp würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Antalar (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Liebes PCGH-Team,*

ich habe durch einen Freund von dieser Aktion erfahren, auch wenn ich davon schon gehört hatte, habe ich mich nun doch entschlossen teil zu nehmen und mein Glück zu versuchen.
Mein PC ist ziemlich Alt ca.: 10 Jahre nach letzter Aktualisierung.
Meine Hoffnung ist durch diese Aktion mir einen neuen PC zu Gestalten,  da mein derzeitiger PC zu Überholt ist um aktuelle Spiele zu spielen. Warum ich nicht schon eher mir einen neuen PC gekauft oder zusammen gebaut habe, ist das ich keine Zeit hatte und kaum zum Spielen gekommen bin. Dies sollte sich aber in Zukunft ändern.
Zu meinem PC, das einzige was ich Nutzen könnte und werde ist mein Netzteil und das Gehäuse.


*Das Aktuelle System sieht so aus.:*

*Mainboard:* Asus M4A87TD/USB 3
*CPU:* AMD Phenom 2 X6 1100T
*Grafikkarte:* GeForce GTX 570
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 2x4 GB Name unbekannt (MEM seven)
*Netzteil:* BeQuiet 550W
*Gehäuse:*Unbekannt aber ausreichend
*Lüfter:* Alpine Pro 64

*Was ich dazu Kaufe und mir wünsche:*

*Mainboard:* MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
*CPU:* Intel i9-9900KS
*Grafikkarte:* MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
*Arbeitsspeicher:* Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* BeQuiet 550W (ALT)
*Gehäuse:* Unbekannt (ALT)
*Lüfter:* Neu kann noch nicht suchen

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zu den Ausgewählten Komponenten möchte ich eine kurze Erklärung geben warum ich sie genommen habe:
Grafikkarte ist eigentlich logisch sie ist sehr teuer und heutzutage eigentlich das wichtigste an einem PC. Das Mainboard habe ich erwählt, weil ich dadurch in der Lage bin in Zukunft den PC noch aufzurüsten. Den Arbeitsspeicher habe ich genommen, weil er ausreichend ist und noch in den Rahmen von den Punkten gepasst hat.




Leider Konnte ich noch nicht schauen welchen Kühler ich mir Kaufe da ich seit einer Woche mit Fieber Flach Liege!
Ich hatte den Text schon vorher im Open Office geschrieben und kommen jetzt nur schnell zu diesen Worten da mir es gerade so gut ging mal kurz aufzustehen! 
Bitte somit um Entschuldigung für die Unvollständigkeit.


----------



## ruf!o (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich würde sehr gerne an der Aktion teilnehmen. Ich hab noch nichtmal USB 3.0 
Mein PC ist  etwas in die Jahre gekommen und bei vielen spielen macht sich das Alter der Hardware bemerkbar.

Aktuelle Hardware:
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad 9550 @3,5 GHZ (alter ca 12 Jahre)
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo (alter: unknown, gebraucht gekauft)
RAM: 6gb DDR2 2*2gb+2*1gb (A-Data und MDT)
Grafikkarte: Asus Geforce GTX 960 4gb
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard (2?)
HDD: Sandisk Ultra 3d 512gb 
Netzteil: Cooler Master G450M



Ich würde diese Komponenten wählen und ein schönes Ryzen System bauen. Vermutlich erstmal mit einem Ryzen 5 2600 (preis leistung im moment unschlagbar):

 RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avanin (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich würde sehr gerne an eurer Pimp my pc Aktion teilnehmen und dadurch endlich aus der Pc Steinzeit kommen.

Ausgewählte Produkte
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)
Welchen Prozessor ich noch einbauen würde weiß ich noch nicht.

Mein bisheriges Pc System aus der Steinzeit 
Board: Asus M4N 78 -bm
Grafikkarte:  Club 3D 9600 Gt Green Edition 
Prozessor: Amd Athlon 64 2×2,7 Gh Box 
Netzteil : Lc 6550 v 1.3
Arbeitsspeicher : Crossair cm DDR2 2×1024 
Festplatte: Samsung Hd 322hj 320GB
Gehäuse ist no Name 
Bild im Anhang 
Eine Aufwertung ist schon lange geplant aber das Leben und seine umwegsamkeiten haben immer einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.

Liebes Team pimpt meinen 10 Jahre alten Pc darüber würde ich mich riesig freuen.
Dann könnte ich auch endlich mal wieder mit meinem Mann zocken mit dem derzeitigen pc ist spielen nicht mehr wirklich möglich.


----------



## -blubb (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

So, mal wieder viel zu lange gegrübelt und bis kurz vor knapp gewartet, aber jetzt will ich doch auch noch mein Glück versuchen.
Wer weiß, unverhofft kommt selten, aber dafür ist die Freude dann umso schöner!

Mein aktuelles System besteht schon viel zu lange für meine schraublustigen Hände, aber das Budget ist immer knapp als Student. Daher bin ich momentan bei, siehe erster Inneneindruck:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU: i5-3570k, übertaktet auf 4,2 GHz mit einem Thermalright Macho CPU-Kühler
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 2x4 GB 1600 MHz CL9 DDR3-RAM
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Pro4
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti FTW 
Storage: Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB für das Betriebssystem & Western Digital WD Black 4 TB 7200 rpm für (fast) alles andere
Gehäuse: Cougar Evolution BO (schwarz-orange)
PSU: Be Quiet Straight Power 550W mit Kabelmanagement

Im Betrieb ist dann alles noch durch orange LEDs beleuchtet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, das ist mein aktuelles System, welches so seit 2012 besteht - lediglich die Grafikkarte wurde zwischenzeitlich schon geupdated von einer Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, einige Spiele. insbesondere World of Warcraft,
liefen einfach bei zu niedrigen fps und die CPU hat zu dem Zeitpunkt durch die Übertaktung noch gut mitgehalten. Mittlerweile ist nach vielen Jahren, wo mehr Stagnation als Entwicklungssprünge auf dem CPU-Markt zu beobachten war, die Single-Thread-Performance spürbar zu niedrig. Extrem viele Spiele sind unglaublich CPU-hungrig geworden, egal ob es nun WoW oder PUBG oder Battlefield ist, meine fps sind nicht so flüssig, wie ich es -wohlgemerkt auf einem Dell UH2414H mit lediglich 60 Hz - gerne hätte

Darum habe ich in den letzten Monaten alles an Geld zusammengekratzt (Geburtstag sei Dank!), um endlich mal ein Upgrade wagen zu können. Insbesondere der RAM mit lediglich 8 GB ist mittlerweile schon oft ein Flaschenhals beim Multitasking, DDR3-RAM war aber auch immer noch so teuer, dass ich nicht in eine alte Plattform investieren wollte. Für DDR4-RAM muss dementsprechend aber natürlich gleich das komplette Paket aus CPU, Mainboard und RAM her, juhu. 
Jetzt ist zum Glück die 3. Generation von Ryzen da! Endlich eine Plattform, wo ich wirklich mal gerne wieder investieren möchte. 

Daher befinden sich momentan ein Ryzen 5 3600, ein MSI B450 Tomahawk Max und 2x8 GB Corsair Vengeance RGB DDR4 3200MHz C16  RAM auf dem Weg zu mir. Dass ich die RGB-Version gewählt habe, hat mehrere Gründe. Zunächst war es ein wirklich günstiges Angebot, wo ich nicht widerstehen konnte. Desweiteren möchte ich perspektivisch mein Gehäuse durch ein neues mit etwas verbesserter Lüftung ersetzen, da die Lüfter sich auch auf dem Weg in den Ruhestand, den sie auch verdient haben, befinden. Das neue Gehäuse wird dann vermutlich eins aus gehärtetem Glas (ich habe da das Kolink Observatory RGB im Auge... nach Weihnachten), sodass die Beleuchtung dann auch zur Geltung kommt. Und der entscheidende Grund - RBG sieht einfach verdammt cool aus!

Das Pimp-my-PC Paket der PCGH würde ich daher nutzen, um die noch bestehenden Baustellen zu vollenden. Meine Auswahl wäre dabei:

SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Crucial BX500-SSD würde mir den Traum erlauben, endlich jedes Spiel auf einer SSD zu installieren und mich an (fast) nichtexistenten Ladebildschirmen zu erfreuen.
Der Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 würde meinen Ryzen 3600 in Schach halten und sicher noch einiges an Boost-Takt herausholen bzw. halten - in meinem Budget war leider momentan nur der Stock-Kühler drin.
Die MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio würde keine Wünsche bei der Grafik mehr offen lassen und auch endlich Raytracing ermöglichen! Meine aktuelle Grafikkarte ist zwar leistungsmäßig (vor dem geplanten Upgrade) das stärkste Pferd im Stall, hat aber leider ein paar Speicherprobleme die für ungeplante Systemneustarts mit einem netten blauen Bildschirm zwischendurch sorgen.
Abgerundet würde das ganze dann durch ein aktuelles  Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt mit noch etwas mehr Power als bisher, um auch die ganze Hardware adäquat mit Strom zu versorgen.

Das wars dann soweit, hoffentlich wurstelt sich ein lesefreudiger Redakteur hier bis zum Ende durch.


----------



## Fr4ntic (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hier meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

CPU: AMD FX 8350
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA 970
Ram: 2x8 Gb Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR 3
Grafik: Sapphire Radeon R9 290X Tri-X OC
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power 9 600 W Modular

Neue Konfiguration:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Der gute alte Piledriver-Kern ist nun nach 5 Jahren in denen er mir sehr gute Dienste geleistet hat (Der PC hat bis dato nur ein Upgrade von 8 auf 16 Gb Ram sowie eine 250 Gb SSD erfahren) doch mit aktuellen Titeln etwas überfordert.
Auch die R9 290X schafft es selbst in Full-HD heute nicht mehr die 60 FPS zu erreichen. 
Es wird Zeit für ein größeres Update.

Da die CPU so ziemlich die Spitze des AM3+ Sockels darstellt und DDR3 heute auch nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist muss hier ein kompletter Plattformwechsel her.

Als kleiner AMD Fanboy (Erster PC Eigenbau war ein Athlon XP 2500+ mit Sapphire Radeon 9700 Atlantis Pro) fällt meine Wahl auch weiterhin auf AMD sowohl bei CPU als auch bei Grafik.

Entsprechend würde ich zur Komplettierung des Setups zu einem Ryzen 7 3700X greifen. Ich habe lange zwischen diesem und dem kleineren Bruder 3600 (ohne X, weil in dem Fall sinnfrei) geschwankt, denke aber das dieser PC wieder gute 5 Jahre in Betrieb sein wird und ich hier das CPU-Bottleneck ein wenig hinauszögern kann.

Da meine Festplatten noch wunderbar laufen und auch ein S.M.A.R.T Check nichts negatives zu sagen hat werden diese so weiterverwendet.

Ein neues Netzteil ist bei einem "neuen" PC obligatorisch, hier geht die Sicherheit vor.

Ich denke dieses Update ist für die Zukunftssicherheit des Setups optimal ohne jetzt wirklich die High-End Grenzen auszuloten. 
Da dies aber auch nicht mein Anspruch für den PC ist sondern ich mich im oberen Mittelfeld wohl fühle passt dies ganz gut.

Jedenfalls danke ich erst einmal fürs lesen und wünsche einen schönen Sonntag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitcher2k6 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

zuerst vielen Dank für diese schöne Aufrüstaktion. Es folgt eine Auflistung der Komponenten meines Rechners mit mehreren Bildern, danach liste ich meine Aufrüstwünsche auf und erläutere im Anschluss meinen persönlichen Aufrüstpfad für meinen Rechner.

*Mein System*
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 mit 2,83GHz
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Groß Clock‘ner
Mainboard: ASUS P5Q
RAM: 8GB (4x2GB) Kingston Hyper-X KHX8500AD2k2/4G DDR2-1066
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon RX 460 mit 4GB
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 830 Series 256GB, Western Digital WD20EARX Green 2TB (, eine weitere 1TB HDD von Samsung, die derzeit aber nicht aktiv ist)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 530W
Gehäuse: X-Alien Miditower
Monitor: NEC MultiSync LCD 2470WVX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Aufrüstungswünsche*
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

*Persönlicher Aufrüstungspfad bzw. Begründung*
Wie ihr sehen könnt, sind CPU, Lüfter, Mainboard und RAM für heutige Verhältnisse sehr veraltet. Die Komponenten wurden Ende 2008 von mir gekauft und auch verbaut. Daher würde ich hier mit dem MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi Motherboard beginnen, das eine sehr gute Ausgangslage zur Aufrüstung bildet. Da ich in meiner Freizeit sehr viel mit mathematischer Optimierung experimentiere soll ein AMD Ryzen 7 3700X oder ein AMD Ryzen 8 3900X in das Motherboard eingepflanzt werden. Mehr Kerne bzw. Threads bringen einfach einen immensen Geschwindigkeitsboost, da die Algorithmen sehr gut parallelisierbar sind. Zum Daddeln ist eine AMD CPU ja ebenfalls wunderbar. Ich habe bereits ein neues Gehäuse (Be Quiet Silent Base 601), das sich sich endlich auf eine Befüllung der gähnenden Leere freuen würde,  sowie drei Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 da. Daher bietet sich der Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 wunderbar an. Die Lösung eines mathematischen Problems kann gerne mal mehrere Stunden in Anspruch nehmen, in denen die CPU permanent ausgelastet wird. Mit dem gewählten CPU-Kühler herrscht dauerhafte Ruhe im Gehäuse. An RAM kann man bei diesen Aufgaben auch nicht genug haben, daher fiel hier meine Wahl auf Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200. Auch bzgl. Spiele steigen die Anforderungen an den Arbeitsspeicher, bspw. werden bei dem neuen Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order bereits 16 GiB Ram empfohlen.

Natürlich daddel ich auch gerne Mal ein Runde, allerdings ist es mir mit meinem System kaum mehr möglich, aktuelle Spiele zu spielen. Die XFX Radeon RX 460 mit 4GB war ein Notkauf, da meine andere Grafikkarte ihren Geist aufgegeben hat und das Geld knapp war. Mit der MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X könnte ich endlich wieder aktuelle Spiele (Borderlands 3, das kommende The Outer Worlds) in hohen Details spielen. Hier wäre eine weitere Überlegung in Zukunft auf einen WQHD Monitor aufzurüsten. Abgerundet wird das Gesamtpaket mit dem Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt, dass mein neues System zuverlässig, stabil und effizient mit Strom Dank 80+ Gold Zertifizierung und Kabelmanagement versorgt.

Da bei meiner Planung zwei Punkte übrig sind, würde ich diese gerne verschenken. Ihr könntet überlegen, dass mit den übriggebliebenen Punkten der sechs Gewinner ein weiterer Teilnehmer zumindest eine Komponente noch gewinnt.

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank für dieses Gewinnspiel


----------



## Leo-Nardo (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,
als Gelegenheitsleser der PCGH kenne ich eure tolle Aktion, hab aber noch nie mitgemacht. Ich finde es klasse was ihr hier immer wieder auf die Beine stellt. 

[size=+1]mein aktueller PC & ich[/size]
Mein PC wurde in dieser Konfiguration im Wesentlichen 2013 aufgebaut. Die CPU hatte ich aus dem damaligen Vorsystem übernommen. Es war geplant diese spätestens ein Jahr später gegen eine Leistungsstärkere zu ersetzen. Dabei wäre dann auch ein neuer Kühler notwendig geworden. 
Aber nicht immer läuft im Leben alles nach Plan (und Ärzte sind manchmal auch nur Idioten, weshalb ich immer noch dieses schwache System habe. Nachdem der Ryzen aufkam, hatte ich vor ein oder zwei Jahren mal den halbherzigen Versuch unternommen einen komplett neuen Rechner aufzubauen. Das verlief leider wegen zu viel Arbeit und anderen Themen im Sand. Lediglich der CPU-Lüfter bekam damals einen Papierkanal verpasst, der die Kühlleistung merklich verbesserte. Vor allem bleiben seit dem keine Flusen mehr zwischen den Lamellen hängen.  
   Beruflich schreibe ich hin und wieder technische Dokumentationen oder Konzepte. Die 1000 Worte sinnvoll und vor allem flüssig & angenehm lesbar mit Informationen zu füllen wird für mich kein Problem sein. Hardwarebasteleien bin ich gewöhnt. Vom selbst gebauten Router (fli4l) übers NAS bis hin zum Einbau von WLan in einen Laptop (was der Hersteller eigentlich nicht vorgesehen hatte) war ich immer wieder tief in der Technik drin. Eure Grundlagenartikel nutze ich um meinen Kindern das eine oder andere näher zu bringen. In den letzten Jahren ist das leider etwas eingerostet, aber das wird hierbei kein Problem sein. 
Jetzt habe ich genügend Zeit, sodass jetzt  das System auf jeden Fall aufgerüstet werden wird. Die ersten Teile sind schon da. Eine Wasserkühlung wird auch kommen. Dazu bin ich gerade in den Foren unterwegs. Vermutlich wird auch das Netzteil ausgetauscht, denn das Vorhandene schaltet an heißen Tagen den Rechner gern ungefragt ab. Bei der Tastatur versagt der Nummernblock inzwischen auch oft. Der Rechner ist einfach alt... Aber das Gehäuse find ich cool! 

[size=+1]Nutzung des PCs[/size]
Im Wesentlichen beschäftigt ist der Rechner mit Video- & Fotobearbeitung (meist Lightroom). Meist sind es DVDs oder Foto-Speicherkarten für weiter weg wohnende Omas & Opas. Was länger dauert, läuft bei Bedarf über Nacht (Konvertierungen oder Exporte). Folding@Home und ähnliches traue ich dem Rechner bei diesem Netzteil nicht mehr zu. Auch programmiert wird inzwischen leider eher weniger. Das machen nur noch die Kids aus meinem Team bei der First-Lego-League auf diesem Rechner. Der neue PC wird Bluetooth eingebaut haben, sodass damit die Übertragungen an den Lego-EV3-Stein problemloser gehen werden. Für Spiele bleibt mir oft keine Zeit, dafür sind meine Kinder aktiver in Minecraft, Lego Worlds oder TABS. Glücklicherweise ist die Anforderung an die Grafik in diesen Spielen noch überschaubar obwohl der Rechner jetzt schon recht heiß wird.  Aber die Ansprüche werden steigen und auch ich würde gern mal wieder was vernünftiges spielen. Es wird Zeit für etwas Neues:
Der neue Rechner wird einen Ryzen 3900X bekommen, sowie Mainboard, Grafikkarte & Ram von euch. Das Netzteil wird ausgetauscht gegen ein Enermax MaxTyan der 80Plus Titanium-Klasse. Das Gehäuse bleibt und bekommt eine Wasserkühlung. Platz für Radiatoren ist da drin. Nur die SSD und die externen Laufwerke bleiben erhalten. Da ich auf den RGB-Kram stehe, werde ich auch das mit einbauen.

[size=+1]techn. Daten aktuelles System:[/size]
Prozessor: AMD Athlon II X3 440 3GHz
Kühler: leider keine Ahnung, der Turmkühler ist zu alt (stammt noch aus dem Vorsystem)
Mainboard: Asus M5A99X Evo R 2.0
Grafik: Powercolor Radeon HD 7950
Ram: G.Skill DDR3-2133 8GB
HD: SanDisk Ultra II 960GB
Netzteil: Xilence SQ 650
Gehäuse: Xpredator Avenger Rot-Gold
DVD/BD: LG BU40N
Kartenleser: NoName Multislot-Cardreader
Lautsprecher: NoName
Tastatur: Microsoft Sidewinder X6
Maus: NoName-Maus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[size=+1]von euch gewünschte Komponenten:[/size]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte) - wenn möglich, bitte in rot
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[size=+1]von mir gestellte Komponenten:[/size]
CPU Ryzen 9 3900X
Netzteil Enermax MaxTyan 800W
Tastatur & Maus Corsair Strafe RGB & Corsair Gaming M65 RGB
Wasserkühlung (mit Heatkiller IV Pro, aquaero 6  & Nexxos-Radiatoren)
ein neuer Monitor kommt 2020

[size=+1]Kleinkram[/size]
Auch wenn ich eher der stille Mitleser bin, finde ich eure Zeitschrift, die Tests und vor allem auch euer Forum hier wirklich Klasse!
Eine Frage zum Schluß: Wäre es beim RAM aus Sicht der Performance speziell beim Ryzen nicht besser, statt 4x 8GiB auf 2x 16GiB zu setzen?


----------



## bafta (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

vielen Dank erstmal für das tolle Gewinnspiel. 

Leider ist mein PC mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommen und auch bei der momentan verwendeten steinzeitlichen Auflösung von 1680x1050 für neuere Titel nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Ich würde gerne demnächst auf WQHD / Team Rot umsatteln und plane einen entsprechenden Monitor (144Hz, Freesync) sowie eine CPU aus der Ryzen 3000 Serie zu kaufen (3600 bzw. 3700X). Gerne würde ich den PC aus Platzmangel auch in den Schreibtisch integrieren, deswegen käme mir ein kleineres Gehäuse sehr gelegen.

Aktuelles Setup:
Intel Xeon 1230v2
Palit Geforce GTX770 (2GB)
16 GB Teamgroup Elite DDR3 1333
Asrock Z77 Pro 3
Scythe Ninja 3
Xigmatec Midgard

Gewünschte Komponmenten;
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## TheHeli (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,
mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten: 
-Ryzen 1600X(4,25gHz)(wird in naher Zukunft upgegradet, wahrscheinlich z390, i7-9700k)
-Aorus X370 Gaming 5
-16GB 3000mHz Ram
-2TB SSD
-750W Corsair HXi PSU 
und einer RX580, welche wirklich schon große Probleme hat, die aktuellesten Titel auch vernünftig darzustellen, deshalb wäre mein Wunsch 
"Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 41 Punkte von 55 (14 Punkte übrig)"
in Kombination mit der neuen CPU wird das upgrade wieder für längere Zeit ein potentes System darstellen.


----------



## DaXXes (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
liebe Freunde im Forum,

wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt - kurz vor Toresschluss habe ich mich auch noch zur Teilnahme an der diesjährigen PCGH-Aufrüst-Aktion entschlossen 
Ich finde es übrigens toll, dass man dieses Mal tatsächlich die Komponenten so auswählen darf, wie man sie tatsächlich benötigt 

Wie in einem älteren Thread hier im Forum irgendwann schon mal erwähnt, habe ich einen alten Büro-PC notdürftig gaming-tauglich gemacht.
Der besteht bisher aus folgenden Komponenten:
- Intel Xeon E3 1270v2 auf MSI Z77 MA-G45 Brett
- 12 GB DDR3 RAM
- Zotac GTX 1060 AMP! Edition 6 GB 
- 2 TB Festplatte von Western Digital mit 7200 rpm
- Netzteil bequiet 300 W
- das Ganze in einem kompakten ChiefTec Mesh CT-01B Gehäuse verpackt. Ein 140 mm Lüfter von Noctua sorgt vorne für Frischluft.

Nun ist mir klar, dass die Aktion "Pimp my PC" hauptsächlich den Gedanken des Aufrüstens verfolgt, allerdings sehe ich keinen Weg, das vorhandene System noch sinnvoll zu ergänzen. Wer das Bild sieht, wird sich sicherlich am Kopf kratzen: Wieso ist die GPU ganz unten verbaut? Nun ja, die will im oberen PCIe Slot einfach nicht laufen - für die Kühlung ist das freilich, gelinde gesagt, suboptimal. Das Ganze ist eben ein Provisorium, das schon einige Zeit seinen Dienst tut, aber durchaus erneuert gehört.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mir nach längerem Herumprobieren folgenden Aufrüstpfad ausgesucht:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dies sind die Komponenten, die einfach das tiefste Loch ins Budget reißen. Sollte ich gewinnen, würde ich dieses Konzept um folgende Hardware ergänzen:
- ein neues AM4 Mainboard sowie einen neuen Ryzen Prozessor (mir schwebt momentan der Ryzen 3700X vor)
- ein neues Netzteil in der 600 Watt Klasse
- ein größeres Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster.

Das würde zusammen ein neues System ergeben, das wieder lange Zeit seinen Dienst verrichten kann. Sollte ich zu den Gewinnern zählen, würde ich das neue System natürlich auf Herz und Nieren prüfen und auch dem Forum einige Benchmarks zum Vergleich zur Verfügung stellen 

Allen anderen Teilnehmern dieses Jahr wünsche ich auch viel Glück - und fürs PCGH-Team hoffe ich, dass Ihr keine Überstunden machen müsst, um die ganzen Bewerbungen auszuwerten


----------



## VirusSXD (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Moin moin liebes PCGH-Team,

vielen Dank für euer neues "Pimp my PC 2019" Spezial und ich bin schon gespannt welcher glückliche Bewerber sich an den tollen Produkten erfreuen darf.

Viele Grüße
VirusSXD


Meine vorhandene Hardware @home:
Prozessor: Intel i7-2600K @4,4Ghz
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 EVO
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x8GB G Skill TridentX F3-2400C10-8GTX
SSD: Samsung SSD 860 Evo 500GB
Festplatte: 2TB Seagate ST2000DM001
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1080 Gaming X
Sound: Creative Labs Sound Blaster AE-7
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E8-CM 560W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
Betriebssystem: Windows 10

Sollte ich gewinnen, werde ich mir noch eine CPU AMD Ryzen 7 3800X kaufen.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf.
Meine gewählten Komponenten:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Liefern Sie mir die Komponenten bitte zu, ich baue diese selber ein (Bastler halt).*


----------



## Jonny97 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus PCGH,
vielen dank für die Aktion!

meine Wunschkomponenten sind:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Mein aktueller PC:

Mainboard: MSI Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon
CPU: Intel Core i7 8700K
CPU-Kühler: thermalright le grand macho
RAM: 32GB G.Skill SniperX Digital Camouflage @3200MHz 
GPU: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 mit Raijintek Morpheus-Kühler
SSD1: Samsung SSD 970 EVO 1TB
SSD2: Crucial MX500 1TB
SSD3: Crucial MX300 525GB
SSD4: Samsung SSD 840 Evo 250GB
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-A61WX
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 650 Watt
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar Essence STX

Der größte Kritikpunkt, die Grafikkarte wäre durch den Pimp obsolet und da ich seit langem mit dem  Einbau einer Custom Wasserkühlung liebäugele, 
wozu mir im aktuellen Gehäuse sowohl der Platz als auch die Einbaumöglichkeit für Radiatoren fehlen,
würde ich mir dies Ermöglichen und folgende Komponenten zusätzlich beschaffen:

Alphacool Eisstation VPP inkl. Alphacool Eispumpe VPP755 V.3
Alphacool Eisblock XPX CPU - Intel/AMD
Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Plexi GPX-A AMD Radeon 5700 XT MSI Gaming X 
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 280mm Radiator V.2 (Front, das DVD Laufwerk nutze ich tatsächlich noch ab und zu)
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 420mm Radiator V.2 (Deckel)
Evtl. Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 140mm Radiator V.2 (Hinten)

Über die Möglichkeit zum Umbau und zur Dokumentation mit Bild und Text würde ich mich wirklich sehr freuen!

Liebe Grüße
Jonathan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DualCor (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

Meine Wunschliste
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1660 Ti Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Aktuell
RAM: 16GB (2x 8192MB) G.Skill Aegis DDR4-2666 
HDD: Western Digital WD5000AZRX 500GB
SSD: Sabrent SB-ROCKET-256 Rocket NVMe PCIe M.2 2280
Netzteil: Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2600
Grafikkarte: 4GB Asus Radeon RX 570 Expedition
Gehäuse: AeroCool PGS
Mainboard: Gigabyte B450M S2H AMD B450 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR mATX

*Erläuterung zu den gewählten teilen*
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black
Zu einem neuen PC gehört auch ein schickes Aussehen, und das Dark Base Pro sieht wirklich gut aus, aber noch mehr überzeugen mich seine anderen Eigenschaften.
Besonderen Wert lege ich auf einen leisen Betrieb. Mein aktuelles Gehäuse ist nicht gedämmt, und die Lüfter laufen nicht mehr so Rund wie am ersten Tag was sich am Geräuschpegel deutlich bemerkbar macht.
Aus diesem Grund hatte ich bereits geplant ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen, oder zumindest die Gehäuselüfter zu ersetzen. Das Dark Base Pro erfüllt damit diesen Anspruch super.
Neben Aussehen und Geräuschkulisse, sprechen auch noch das sehr schön aufgeräumte Innere des Gehäuses für diese Wahl und die Möglichkeit es später durch eine Wasserkühlung zu Ergänzen.
Neben den bereits aufgezählten Notwendigen und dem Nice to have-Feature, bietet das Dark Base Pro auch noch sehr angenehmen Luxus.
Allem voran ist das die Möglichkeit ein optisches Laufwerk einzubauen. Die CD oder Blue-Ray ist in 2019 zwar schon wieder fast veraltet, aber ab und an brauch ich dieses Laufwerk doch noch, und es intern zuhaben hält die Schubkästen aufgeräumt.
Das zweite ist die Integrierte Ladestation. Ich wusste bis jetzt nicht das ich es brauche, oder das es Gehäuse damit gibt, aber man ich mag solche Gadgets, und in Zukunft sehe ich es auch als sehr nützlich.

Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi
Mein aktuelles Mainboard erfüllt seinen Zweck kommt als m-ATX aber auch schnell an seine Grenzen. Mein Ziel mit dieser Aufwertung ist es eine gute Plattform zu schaffen auf der ich in Zukunft aufbauen kann. 
Mit dem Motherboard als Plattform des PC ist hier ein gutes Bauteil wichtig, gerade beim Chipsatz. Da auch der Zen3 noch Am4 Sockel nutzen wird, kann ich dieses Motherboard auch bei zukünftigen Aufwertungen noch weiter nutzen.
Gerade die PCI-E 4.0 x16 slots sind ein riesen Argument dafür, dass das MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi auch in absehbarer Zukunft als Basis meines Rechners gute Dienste tun wird.
Auch nicht nur für die Zukunft ist es eine gute Wahl auch jetzt schon bietet es gute Argumente. Bessere Sound, und viele,schnelle Anschlüsse lassen mein Herz höher schlagen. 4RAM Steckplätze und Erreichbare SATA-Stecker klingen selbstverständlich, sind aber bei meinem m-ATX leider nicht gegeben. Schon deshalb ist es ein super Upgrade.

Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt
Nicht Spektakulär aber doch so wichtig für das System. Mein aktuelles Netzteil funktioniert tadellos.
Hier hat mich die Gold-Zertifizierung des Pure Power davon überzeugt dennoch dieses Upgrade zu wählen.
Das ich dabei noch etwas mehr Spielraum bei der Leistung bekomme ist ein netter Nebeneffekt.

SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB
Derzeit benutze ich meine M2 als System Laufwerk, und die HDD für alles andere. Leider habe ich mit 750GB etwas wenig Speicher, besonders etwas wenig schnellen Speicher. Dies macht sich unter anderem bei Spielen durch lange Ladezeiten stark bemerkbar. Mit der neuen Festplatte kann ich dann mein System wieder rein auf C: meine Spiele und Dinge die schnellen Speicher brachen auf der neuen Platte speichern, und meine alte HDD darf sich um Fotos und Musik kümmern was ihrer Geschwindigkeit angemessen ist. Dadurch kann ich auch meine Datentrennung wieder Sicherstellen, was mir eigentlich wichtig ist, aufgrund der jetzigen Plattenverhältnisse nicht strickt möglich war.

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200
Ryzen Prozessoren mögen RAM, und sie mögen schnellen RAM. Mein aktueller RAM liegt mit 2666-Taktung auf der langsam Seite für meinen Prozessor. Mit dem schnellerem RAM kann ich dmit direkt die Leistung meines Systems steigern.
Auch perspektivisch ist es wieder eine gute Wahl.  16GB sind aktuell meistens noch genug, aber nur meistens und die Anforderungen wachsen. Mit 32GB bin ich, zumindest für ein paar Jahre, auf der sicheren Seite und habe ein weiteres Teil um das ich mir vorerst keine Gedanken machen muss.

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1660 Ti Gaming X 6G
Fast alle der Teile waren bis her waren dafür da eine Gute Plattform zu schaffen. Aber der Spaß soll auch nicht zu kurz kommen, und den bringt die GTX 1660 Ti.
Meine RX570 stößt doch recht schnell an Grenzen. In 1080p und mittleren Details erfüllt sie ihren meist Job gut, aber bei einem zweiten Monitor oder besserer Auflösung macht sie schlapp.
Ein netter Nebeneffekt ist auch der Deutlich niedrigere Stromverbrauch der 1660Ti, und damit gespartes Geld.

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock
Mit den Aufrüstungen am kompletten System wird mein CPU zum Schwachpunkt werden. Um das zu überbrücken , plane ich ihn zu . Aktuell wird er von dem Standard Boxlüfter gekühlt.
Die erhöhte Wärmeentwicklung durch das overclocken würde diesen vor Probleme stellen, deshalb möchte ich mit dem Pure Rock nutzen, um indirekt meine Prozessorleistung zu erhöhen und den Engpass so klein wie Möglich zu halten bis der CPU getauscht wird.

Zusammenfassung
Mein Hauptaugenmerk lag darauf Teile zu wählen die nicht nur den Aktuellen PC verbessern, sondern die ich auch in zukünftigen Upgrade-Zyklen noch nutzen kann, oder dass sie Upgrade Barrieren aus dem Wegschaffen die durch meinen aktuellen Budge-build kommen, wie das Motherboard durch seinen Chipsatz und die Größe.
Deshalb habe ich zum Beispiel Das teuerste Gehäuse genommen, dieses kann mich über Jahre begleiten, während eine 2070Super jetzt mehr Spaß bringt als die 1660Ti, aber auch schneller veraltet, und in mit meinem Prozessor nicht voll genutzt wird. So werden mir auch die vielen auf den ersten Blick langweiligeren Teile viel Freude machen.

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen DualCor


----------



## Pille267 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Redaktion-Team,

ich bin schon seit Jahren begeisterter Leser und Abonent Eurer Zeitung, doch nun möchte ich bei der Aktion "Pimp My PC 2019" mitmachen und so mein in die Jahre gekommenes System aufrüsten. 

Ich finde es toll, dass ihr soetwas überhaupt anbietet und die Leser immer viel an den Beiträgen beteiligt.

Ich habe schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und bastel und programmiere an Computern seit meinem 10. Lebensjahr (angefangen mit einem Commodore VC 20, dann C-64 und Amiga). 
Mit PCs beschäftige ich mich seit 1992, als ich mir bei einem Praktikum in einem PC-Geschäft den ersten Rechner selbst zusammen baute. Ein 286er mit 16 Mhz und 20 MB MFM-Festplatte und Farbbildschirm !!!

Meine erste PC 3D-Graka war eine Nvidia Riva 128 PCI, dann 3dfx und ATI bis zur x1950 später wieder Nvidia Geforce 8800 gts 512 bis nunmehr zur gtx 970

Seit 1996 beschäftige ich mich daher mit Spiele PC, Konfiguration, Übertakten, Optimieren usw. Leider fehlt im Moment das Geld den PC regelmäßig aufzurüsten.

Derzeit spiele ich mit der Familie alte Tomb Raider Teile, Just Cause 3 und GTA IV im eigenen Netzwerk. ARK Survival Evolvold mit 82 MODs spielen wir auf einem eigenen, selbst aufgesetzten Home-Server und auf den offiziellen Servern und mit der jüngeren Tochter noch Depth und LOL.
Ich selbst spiele neben vielen anderen Spielen auf Steam am liebsten ARK Survival Evolvold, GTA V, OMSI 2, Euro Trucksimulator 2, FS X und X-Plane 11. 

Natürlich werde ich Euch einen ausführlichen Bericht schreiben können, wie sich die Systemleistung durch die Aufrüstung und Übertaktung verbessert hat, ich erwarte deutlich hörere und "leisere" Frameraten und dank des 8 GB VRAM auch mehr Zukunftssicherheit.
Desweiteren denke ich dass sich die Texturqualität durch den hören Videospeicher deutlich verbessern wird, denn ich bemerke in neueren Spielen u.a auch Ark dass trotz hoher Einstellungen die Texturen verwaschen wirken und manchmal auch Ruckeln beim Streamen.
Bei meiner GTX 970 kann man das bei hoher Detailstufe auch gut sehen wie die Engine die Texturen mal deutlicher mal stark verwaschen erscheien läßt, wie ihr das in einigen Artikel beschrieben habt, je nachdem wieviele Details in den Grafikspeicher passen.


Mein derzeitiges System ist:

altes Desktopgehäuse NoName
USB 3.0 Frontblende
BeQuiet System Power B8 550W
MSI Z370 Mainboard mit abgebrochener PCI-E Halterung (hatte es dewegen viel günstiger bekommen)
i5-8600k mit lautem Turmkühler
16 GB DDR4 RAM
Gigabyte GTX 970 4 GB GraKa
128 GB SSD Win 10
240 GB SSD für Ark, die leider für die vielen Mods nicht mehr reicht 
3 TB Seagate ST3000 HD
improvisiert angebrachtes Lüftersystem um die relativ heiß werdende Grafikkarte in dem kleinen Gehäuse zu kühlen. Alles sehr laut und nur mit Köpfhörern einigermaßen erträglich.


Ein Gehäuse habe ich mir dank Eurer guten un praxisnahen Empfehlungen bereits gekauft: Phantek Eclipse P600S Silent Midi-Tower, geschlossen - schwarz
Im Gegensatz zu dem derzeit viel zu kleinen Gehäuse hat auch die neue Grafikkrte mehr Platz zum atmen und sollte mehr Boost erzielen.

Die gebraucht gekauften 16 GB DDR4 RAM lassen sich werder übertakten noch feintunen und führen ohne Volterhöhung eh zu Abstürzen und laufen leider nicht stabil. 

Eine neue, bereits gekaufte, SSD 256 GB wartet auch schon auf eine frische Installation von Win 10. Die würde ich gerne auf dem neuen Mainboard durchführen. 

Auf die schnelle Crucial P1 500 GB soll Steam mit ARK drauf, die restlichen Steam-Spiele und andere Games werden auf der 3 TB Festplatte installiert.

Dank des Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 und Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt steht einem geräuscharmen Übertakten des i5-8600k nichts mehr im Weg.
Das neue MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus soll mir aufgrund der Ausstattung mehr Zukunftssicherheit geben und später würde ich gerne einen i7 oder i9 nachrüsten.

Dann nehme ich das alte MSI Z370 Mainboard mit der i5 8600k CPu und werde diese dann meiner Tochter für ARK Survival Evolvold "vermachen", die noch auf i5-2500k-Basis und H67 Chipsatz spielt.
Man merkt sehr stark in ARK, dass der alte i5 überfordert ist und auch eine günstig erworbene GTX 1060 3 GB nicht viel Besserung ergeben hatte. 


Ich würde gerne folgende Komponenten aufrüsten:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


----------



## Bloody1608 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Das wäre mal was.


Mein Aktuelles System:

Gehäse: Phanteks Enthoo Primo
Mainboard:Asus ROG Maximus Ranger VIII Z170
CPU: Intel i5 6600K @ 4,5 Ghz
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition
Ram: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DDR4-2400 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
GPU:Asus GeForce GTX 1070 Strix OC
SSD: 525GB Crucial MX300
Netzteil: 600 Watt be quit Pure Power 9 Modular80+Silver

Meine Wunschliste 


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 52 Punkte von 55 (3 Punkte übrig)


Mfg Bloody


----------



## Aysem (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

hier ist mein System, mit dem ich mich für die Pimp my PC 2019 Aktion bewerben möchte.

Das hier aufgeführte System habe ich gerade erst letzte Woche aufgerüstet von meinem alten Core i7-4790k, 16GB RAM, Asus Z97-A Mainboard und Dark Rock Pro 3. Besage Komponenten haben mich 5 Jahre lang begleitet, weswegen ich hoffe, dass dies auch mit dem neuen System möglich sein wird. Alle anderen unten beschriebenen Komponenten sind bereits seit längerer Zeit vorhanden wie z.B. die Evo 970, das Gehäuse und die Soundkarte.
Nach dieser doch sehr großen Anschaffung ist mein Konto absolut leer gefegt und es fehlt nur noch eine neue Grafikkarte, die ich eigenlich erst nächstes Jahr holen wollte. Aber dank PCGH besteht die Chance, dass es dieses Jahr doch noch was wird.

Aktuelles System:

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
Gigabyte Aorus X470 Ultra Gaming
32GB DDR4-3200 Crucial Ballistix (2x16GB Module)
bequiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW
Creative Soundblaster Z
1TB Samsung 970 EVO NVMe-SSD M2
1x 6TB Western Digital Red
1x 4TB Western Digital Red
Dark Power Pro 10 750 Watt
bequiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev.2 mit Glasscheibe (und passend zu Halloween mit dem 90er-Jahre "Pennywise" in meinem Nerd-Diorama-Pseudo-Mod )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kleine Zusatzinfo: Die Glassscheibe habe ich für diese beiden Fotos entfernt.

Hier noch eins mit Glasscheibe (und Ministaub)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgesehen von der Grafikkarte ist dieses System in meinen Augen perfekt. Ich spiele (z.B. Assassin's Creed Odyseey, Shadow of the Tomb Raider, Far Cry New Dawn) und mache auch viel Bildbearbeitung, sowie Videoschnitt (Adobe Lightroom Classic, Photoshop CC 2019, Premiere Pro CC 2019). Deswegen wäre eine stärkere Grafikkarte im Verbund mit Adobe-Software natürlich nochmal ein großes Komfortplus. Auch in Spielen passt meine aktuelle GTX 1070 nicht gerade optimal zum Rest, aber wie schon erwähnt, ist mein Budget nun restlos aufgebraucht. 
Mir ist klar, dass ich mit diesem System nicht gerade zu den "Bedürftigsten" gehöre - einen Versuch wage ich dennoch.


Meine Wunschkomponente
MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
14 Punkte übrig, die ich ehrlicherweise nicht brauche, weil dann ist auch mal gut.

Viele Grüße in die Redaktion und danke auch an alle anderen Teilnehmer für die spannenden Infos und Bilder zu euren Systemen. Hab jetzt schon einige Zeit nur mit Lesen hier verbracht


----------



## younglauri (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Halle liebes PCGH-Team, 

nach langer langer Zeit gehöre ich endlich wieder der PC-Masterrace an.
Anfang des Jahres habe ich nämlich den alten PC meines Freundes geerbt, nachdem er ihm plötzlich abgeraucht ist. 
Er hat sich daraufhin einen neuen PC gegönnt, beim Alten gerettet, was zu retten war und schließlich mir vermacht - für die Uni und fürs Gaming. 
Wie ihr euch jetzt schon denken könnt, ist mein PC nicht mehr der Jüngste und einige Komponenten haben nicht nur ein Mal den Besitzer gewechselt. 
Bis auf die Grafikkarte und eine neue Festplatte ist alles schon ziemlich abgerockt. Aber lasst euch nicht täuschen! Die Graka ist alles andere als neu: Sie wurde vor meinem Freund von seiner Mutter benutzt und DAVOR sogar schon von seinem Stiefpapa - keine Ahnung wie alt die also wirklich ist, jedenfalls haben mehrere hundert Stunden Witcher und Skyrim so ihre Gebrauchsspuren hinterlassen. Und so wirklich zeitgemäß ist außer Windows 10 bei dem PC auch nichts... 
Ich hab mir zwischendurch auch schon ein neues, schickes Gehäuse gekauft, um mich von den alten Komponenten im Inneren abzulenken. Dann sieht er immerhin von außen so aus, als wäre er gut. 
Den PC brauche ich neben Uni-Arbeiten und Gaming auch fürs Streamen und verlange ihm damit wirklich viel ab. Es läuft zwar alles irgendwie (fragt mich nicht wie) aber irgendwie auch nicht so wirklich gut. Und seit ich mein Setup um einen zweiten Monitor erweitert habe (hatte mich echt gefreut, endlich bisschen professioneller) ruckelt es nur noch oder stürzt im Extremfall ab. Ihr seht schon... mein PC arbeitet gegen mich. Ich habe es satt immer die Grafik runterschrauben zu müssen, damit die Spiele einigermaßen ruckelfrei laufen.
Deswegen wäre ich euch so so dankbar, wenn ihr mir den Traum von einem guten PC verwirklichen könnt. Damit ich auch endlich mal nicht die Letzte in der Rangfolge bin, die nur die alten, ausrangierten Komponenten bekommt 


Verbaut habe ich momentan: 
Nvidia Gforce GTX 1050Ti
Intel Core I3-4160 CPU @ 3.60 Ghz
Corsair CX430M
ASrock H81M-ITX
Ballistic Sport 2x 8GB 
250GB Crucial Mx500 
480GB Patriot Burst 



Und ein Träumchen wäre:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Zusätzlich kaufen würde ich mir natürlich noch einen AMD Ryzen 5 3600  um den Traum vom perfekten PC komplett zu machen. Zusammenbauen wird selbst erledigt


----------



## Baschtel (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

schön dass es Pimp my PC auch 2019 wieder gibt. Im letzten Jahr hab ich es leider zu spät mitbekommen und hab darum selbst ein wenig aufgerüstet.
Das Grundgerüst meines Rechners stammt aus dem Jahr 2010. Hab damals zum ersten Mal zusammen mit einem Freund, der sich in Sachen Hardware sehr viel besser auskennt als meine Wenigkeit, einen kompletten Rechenknecht zusammengestellt und geschraubt. Aus dieser Zeit sind mittlerweile nur noch das Gehäuse, Netzteil, Festplatte sowie ein Blu-ray Laufwerk.

-	Lian Li Aluminium PC-9B Midi Tower
-	Seasonic POWER SUPPLY SS650KM
       650W GOLD 80+ ATX 12V 20+4PIN
-	Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
-	LG CH08LS10 Blu-ray ROM

2013 ergänzte ich das System um eine SSD auf der seitdem das Betriebssystem (aktuell Windows 10) läuft.

-	Samsung SSD 256GB 520/540 840Pro Basic SA3

In 2016 investierte ich mein Geld in eine neue Grafikkarte.

-	VTX3D Radeon R9 390X Triple Fan, 8192 MB GDDR5

Da ich im letzten Jahr dann das Gefühl hatte, es wäre mal wieder an der Zeit ein wenig zu modernisieren, habe ich folgende Komponenten neu angeschafft. Bezüglich Kompatibilität habe ich mich von euren entsprechenden Artikeln leiten lassen.

-	Gigabyte X470 Aorus Ultra Gaming AMD X470 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
-	AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 8x 3.70GHz So.AM4 BOX
-	32GB (2x 16384MB) G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16-18-18-38 Dual Kit
-	Crucial BX300 CT480BX300SSD1 480 GB Internes SSD (3D NAND, SATA, 2,5 Zoll)

Der Plan war, dieses oder nächstes Jahr die Grafikkarte anzugehen und dabei auch mal zu schauen ob das dann noch mit dem Netzteil zu vereinbaren ist. Darum freue ich mich und bin euch Dankbar für diese Gelegenheit hier. Meine Wunschkomponenten wären folgende.

-	Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
-	Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
-	Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
-	MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Damit sind die zur Verfügung stehenden 55 Punkte komplett vergeben und hoffentlich gut in meinem Rechner angelegt, damit ich auch in Zukunft einem meiner Lieblingshobbys vernünftig frönen kann. Einbauen würde ich die Komponenten dann wieder mit besagtem Freund.

Dann wünsche ich noch allen viel Erfolg und bis bald,
Baschtel


----------



## LowSpecMaker (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi, schönen Tag euch Allen und ich beginne dann mal mit der Auflistung der Teile im aktuellen PC, sowie eventuell noch eine kleine Erklärung dazu. Das ist übrigens ein zweiter Beitrag, weil beim letzten ein paar Dinge gefehlt haben und ich nicht riskieren wollte, dass das schon "abgestempelt" war.
Der Rechner war ein Fertig-PC, der mit einer GTX 750ti mit 2GB von Zotac aufgerüstet, die Seagate „ST1000DM010“ und das VS350 von Corsair eingebaut wurde. Zuvor war allerdings schon ein AMD Athlon II X2 250 auf dem Mainboard GF8100VM-M5 V1.0 der Firma ECS, beim Gehäuse konnte leider nichts festgestellt werden. Es war außerdem ein DVD-Laufwerk von LG, ein noname SD-Kartenleser mit noch ein paar anderen Funktionen, 4GB 800-DDR2 RAM bestehend aus 2 Sticks des Modells "SOM39-1276-08VC" (konnte keine Marke finden) und ein Topblow-Kühler von LC-Power, der nicht mehr hergestellt wird und ich deshalb den Namen nicht herausfinden konnte. Übrigens ist ein 120mm LC-Power Lüfter aus einem Netzteil aufgrund von fehlenden 120mm Löchern mit Tesa befestigt worden.

Der PC wird hauptsächlich zum Rendern für Blender benutzt, Haupt-PC ist aber ein Dell Inspiron 7570. Der i5-8250u mit 1,4 Ghz Grundtakt hat sich mit der nicht-fürs-Gaming-ausgelegten Kühlung ein kleines Problem bis zum EXTREM großen Problem entwickelt Die GTX 940mx trägt da noch ein bisschen (VIEL) zu bei. Immerhin gibt es nicht so viel Interesse an Spielen mit großen Anforderungen, aber z.B. ARK läuft noch nicht mal bei niedrigsten Einstellungen auf FullHD richtig. Trotzdem ist der Laptop ein schönes Stück, sodass das Handy fast nur noch fürs Telefonieren, WhatsApp benutzt wird. Den Laptop aufrüsten kann man aber auch schlecht. Immerhin ist die Kühlung das Hauptproblem
Beim Fall eines Gewinns würde ich mir noch einen Ryzen 5 3400g kaufen und so schnell wie möglich den PC in einen IKEA Schrank mit einem DIY-Gehäuse versehen. Da der Laptop jetzt 512 statt 128GB SSD Speicher hat gäbe es für den Anfang auch noch die dazu. Wenn das Gehäuse gebaut ist, kommen auch ein paar weiße E-Loops rein, aber wann das genau ist, weiß ich auch noch nicht ganz.

Meine Auswahl der Teile ist wie folgt:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Teile werden selbst verbaut.


----------



## Knockando (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey hey,

Ich würde gerne meinen LAN-PC aufrüsten, da er mitterweile leider ein bischen in die Jahre gekommen ist. Das ganze ist ein Sleeper.
Derzeit verbaut sind:
Intel Core i7 4790k
ASUS Z97-A
8GB DDR 2400er G.Skill TridentX
240GB Intel SSD
1TB Seagate HDD
Gainward GTX770


Meine Aufrüst-Wünsche wären:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Ich würde mich besonders freuen, da ich regelmäßig auf LAN-Partys den Server spielen muss und mein aktuelles System an seine Grenzen kommt. Selbstverständlich würde ich alles selber verbauen.

Grüße an alle
Knockando


----------



## YankeeF (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey PCGH Team,
  gern würde ich an der Pimp my PC Aktion teilnehmen. Gleich vorweg, die Hardware ist nicht die älteste, aber es gib ein paar Komponenten, die ein Upgrade vertragen könnten.

  Aktuell besteht der Rechner ausfolgenden Komponenten:


  Gehäuse: LianLi PC-A71B
  CPU: Intel i5-8600K
  Mainboard: Asus ROG STRIX Z390-E
  RAM: 16 GB Crucial Ballistix Elite, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16
  Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce-GTX-1070 SEA HAWK EK X
  Netzteil: Corsair HX750i
  Soundkarte: Sound BlasterX AE-5
  Laufwerk: LG BH10LS38
  SSD: Samsung 970 EVO Plus 1TB
  Kühlung: Wasserkühlung CPU + GPU mit Phobya 360 Radiator und Laing DDC Pumpe


  Folgende Upgrade Komponenten habe ich mir ausgesucht:


  RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)

  SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
  CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
  Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
  Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
  Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

  Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


  Die große Preisfrage ist natürlich warum ich mich genau für diese Komponenten entschieden habe. das hat in erster Linie mit dem Gehäuse zu tun. Bei dem LianLi handelt es sich noch immer um ein sehr schönes Gehäuse nur sind leider die inneren- und äußeren Werte nicht mehr up to date. So sind die Frontanschlüsse veraltet und eine interne SSD lässt sich nur mit Adaptern einbauen. Auch das Innenraumkonzept ist nicht 100%ig ideal. Daher habe ich mich für das Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 entschieden. Dieses bietet viele interessante Features und ein absolut geniales Innenraum Konzept. Bei meinem aktuellen Gehäuse ist das Fenster auf der Linken Seite, das bringt aber nichts da es Richtung Wand zeigt. Somit hat das Gehäuse zwar ein Sichtfenster, aber niemand kann reinschauen. Dank der neueren Front Anschlüsse, kann ich auch neuere Geräte ohne Adapter verbinden.

  Daneben habe ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte ausgesucht. Die 1070 GTX ist war immer noch i.O., aber es gibt schon einige aktuelle Spiele wo ich die Qualität herunterregeln muss damit es flüssig läuft. Da stellt die RTX 2070 Super imho den besten Kompromiss zwischen Leistung und Punkteeinsatz dar.

  Wie Ihr in dem vorherigen Absatz bereits gemerkt habt soll nun eine Luftgekühlte Grafikkarte ins Gehäuse. Daher habe ich mir ebenfalls den BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 4 ausgesucht, um eventuell die CPU ebenfalls per Luft zu kühlen. Ich möchte mir hier alle Optionen offenhalten. Mit meiner Wasserkühlung bin ich noch immer sehr zufrieden, aber ich weiß aktuell nicht ob ich der MSI Grafikkarte einen Wasserkühler verpasse und wieviel Platz im BeQuiet Gehäuse ist. Da müsste der Radiator und das 5,25“ Laufwerk rein. Aber ich muss auch sagen das mir so eine Wasserkühlung in manchen Situationen zu umständlich geworden ist. Jedes Mal muss man das Wasser ablassen, wenn man Komponenten austauschen möchte und gerade für Grafikkarten habe ich immer ordentlich recherchiert, um entweder eine mit vorinstalliertem Kühler zu bekommen oder habe ihr einen Kühler nachträglich verpasst. In Summe also ganz schön zeitaufwendig. In der Vergangenheit war es mir auch nicht immer möglich meine Wunschgrafikkarte zu kaufen da es keinen entsprechenden Wasserkühler gab.
  Da die neuen Lüftersteuerungsmöglichkeiten sehr umfassend sind und im 2D Betrieb ebenfalls leise zu Werke gehen, würde ich wohl mein System erst einmal auf Luftkühlung umrüsten. Die Wasserkühlungskomponenten kommen aber nicht weg, vielleicht gefällt mir eine Luftkühlung doch nicht. [FONT=&quot][/FONT]

  Dank der PWM Lüfter sollte ebenfalls ein gutes Temperaturmanagement möglich sein. Aktuell wird bei mir in Games z.B.: die Samsung SSD mit fast 60°C sehr heiß (der Radiator ist im Deckel verbaut). Dabei greife ich im Moment auf 3 Pin Lüfter zurück. Da habe ich die Hoffnung das beim Luftkonzept auch die allgemeine Kühlung verbessert wird.

  Bei einer SSD ist Speicherplatz immer knapp und die Samsung ist sehr gut gefüllt. Daher wäre ein zweites Laufwerk ideal.

  Wie heißt es so schön? Speicher und Leistung ist nur durch noch mehr Speicher bzw. Leistung zu ersetzen. Dank Games und Video- (Premiere) bzw. Fotobearbeitung (Photoshop) werden die 16GB Ram ordentlich gefüllt und bewegen sich an der Grenze. Daher würde ich auch hier gern aufstocken.


  In Summe sollten die Komponenten das System in Sachen Leistung als auch Komfort zukunftsfähig machen, um noch mehr Spaß mit meinem Rechenknecht zu haben. Natürlich würde ich die Komponenten selbst verbauen (bin ja doch schon Leser seit 2000 – man da merkt man das man alt ist ^^) und Euch mit Bild Material als auch Texten auf dem Laufenden halten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spei381 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Habe mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

mein altes System kann mit diesen dann in die Reserve.

SSD und HDD würde aus dem Reservesystem weiter verwenden.
Dern Prozessor müsste ich dann noch dazu kaufen. Den AMD 3600 halte ich das für mich für am bestens.
Der alte 3750 geht als Notfallsystem in den Keller.

Die Pimp my System Action ist eine wirklich nette Aktion.


----------



## eXilitY (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aktuell habe ich in meinem Wohnzimmer-PC noch ein Z170 Gaming Pro Carbon in Kombination mit einem i7-6700K verbaut. Dazu gibt es 16GB RAM von Apacer, welcher mit 2666MHz taktet.
Als Grafikkarte ist aktuell eine KFA2 1070 Ti verbaut und die CPU wird mit einem Dark Rock Pro 4 gekühlt. Befeuert wird das System von einem Dark Power Pro 11 mit 750W. Eine M2 mit 500GB, so wie ein 6TB Massenspeicher ist ebenfalls vorhanden.
Den PC nutze ich hauptsächlich zum rendern, und hier liegt auch schon das größte Problem, denn wirklich gut geeignet ist die Möhre dafür nicht.

Die Pläne einen neuen PC zum rendern aufzubauen stehen schon länger, aber bisher konnte ich mich neben eines geplanten 9900K nicht entscheiden, welche weiteren Komponenten verbaut werden sollen.
Die Pimp my PC Aktion wäre in jedem Fall sehr passend. Der 9900K liegt auch bereits hier und wurde auch schon geköpft. (Pretested CPU von Caseking).

Die Wahl auf die oben genannten Komponenten habe ich aus folgenden Gründen getroffen. 32GB Speicher sollten sich gerade bei Bild -und Videobearbeitung deutlich besser schlagen als die aktuellen 16GB.
Die SSD würde ich zum speichern von Projektdaten verwenden, damit ich die Projekte schneller laden kann. Das Z390 Board müsste ich nun ja nehmen, da bereits eine Intel CPU hier liegt und auf den Einbau wartet.
Mit der RX 5700 XT Gaming X könnte man sogar noch perfekt am Abend noch ein wenig von der Couch aus zocken.

Eine Anschaffung welche ich tätigen würde, wenn ich zu den Gewinnern gehören sollte, wäre dann noch eine AiO-Wakü für die CPU. Die CPU ist geköpft und soll mit einem DirectDIE Rahmen genutzt werden.
Sicherlich nicht die schlauste Idee dort einen 1KG schweren Luft-kühler zu montieren. Jedenfalls stelle ich mir das sehr kritisch vor.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Noch ein paar Informationen zu meiner Person.

Ich bin 32 Jahre jung und mache aktuell eine Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker in der Fachrichtung Systemintegration.

Vor meiner Umschulung habe ich allerdings auch schon viel Erfahrung im Bereich Hardware sammeln können.
Zum einen habe ich früher in einem Computer Fachgeschäft gearbeitet und habe dort ganz unterschiedliche Aufgaben gehabt.
Von Beratung der Kunden bei Hardware kauf, bis hin zum maßgeschneiderten Systemaufbau. Auch gehört der Bereich der Werkstatt dazu.

Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag Abend und allen Teilnehmern natürlich viel Glück bei Pimp My PC 2019.

PS. Bilder machen und Texte fürs Forum verfassen, stellen kein Problem dar.


----------



## joNickels (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team, 

ich hoffe ihr habt auch nach mittlerweile über 700 Beiträgen noch Lust auf eine weitere leidvolle Systemvorstellung. Wie auch viele vor mir, bedanke ich mich natürlich sehr für diese tolle Aktion. Dass in diesem Jahr sogar 6 PCs gepimpt werden steigert auch noch die Hoffnung, zu einem der Glücklichen zu gehören.


*Die Ausgangssituation:*
Da es letztes Jahr leider nicht geklappt hat und mein "Gaming-PC" wie durch ein Wunder ein weiteres Jahr überlebt hat, versuche ich es erneut. Die von mir fürs Spielen verwendete Hardware gehört mittlerweile zu den etwas älteren Modellen. Ich kann mich nicht mal mehr genau entsinnen, wann ich das System genau gebaut habe. Laut Intel Webseite war die Markteinführung des, bis 2018 eingebauten, Q6600 im Q1'2007. Damit sind gut 12-13 Jahre vergangen. Im Jahr 2018 bin ich schließlich auf das PCGH Forum gestoßen und konnte mit der Hilfe einiger Forumsmitglieder, wie auch der E-Bucht, aus der Sockel 775 Plattform noch etwas Power raus quetschen. Damit war es dann wenigstens möglich, Fortnite via Crossplay mit Freunden zu spielen. Ob und wie lange das System bei dem OC läuft, konnte mir damals niemand versichern. Mein aktuelles System sieht folgendermaßen aus: 

OS: Windows 7 64 Bit
Monitor: BenQ RL 2450H FULL HD 60 Hz
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Swing 
Netzteil: Corsair VX550W
Mainboard: Gigabyte P35-DS3 (rev. 2)
CPU: Q9550 @ 3,66 GHz VCore 1,456
RAM: 8 GB DDR2 800
Graka: GTX 760 4GB
Speicher: 1*128 GB SSD + 1*500 GB HDD
Gehäuselüfter: 3*Arctic F12

Der PC läuft doch noch. Warum bewerbe ich mich also, und bitte um ein Upgrade? Im Folgenden möchte ich daher auf ein paar Probleme eingehen, die ein System diesen Alters so mit sich bringt. Als kurze Randnotiz noch dazu. Ich habe kein Arbeitszimmer in der Wohnung und wollte den Rechner nicht im Wohnzimmer stehen haben. Zum Glück haben wir im Flur eine Abstellkammer, in die ich einen Tisch eingebaut habe. Der Platz des so entstandenen Raums beträgt ca. 1 qm   (Abbildung 3)

- Die Hardware kommt nicht an ihre Grenzen, sondern befindet sich bereits jenseits davon. Aktuelle AAA Titel können schon lange nicht mehr gespielt werden. Das Alter der CPU merkt man auch daran, dass mittlerweile Protokolle in der CPU fehlen, um Spiele wie AC oder Apex überhaupt starten zu können. Es wird mir also nicht mal gegönnt Spiele mit 5 fps testen zu dürfen. Selbst Spiele die funktionieren werden stark limitiert. Ich möchte beim oben genannten Beispiel mit Fortnite bleiben. Bei einem kompetitiven fps-Shooter wäre es wünschenswert, wenn das Spiel einigermaßen gleichmäßig läuft. Dann kann man sich auch auf Low fps einstellen. Leider ist das bei mir nicht der Fall. Ich habe massiv mit Hitches, Framedrops, kurzen Freezes etc. zu kämpfen. Eigentlich sollte das Diagramm der Frametimes eine Linie zeigen. Bei mir ist es leider meistens ein Gebirge (Abbildung 4). Dass diese Probleme immer in entscheidenden Szenen auftreten, versteht sich von selbst. Ich spiele also genau gesagt nicht gegen 99 andere Spieler, sondern 99 andere Spieler und meinen eigenen Rechner. 

- Ich habe zwar eine kleine SSD (128 GB) eingebaut, mittlerweile sind die Games leider alle so groß, dass diese nicht mehr mit dem OS auf die SSD passen (nicht mal eins) und wieder auf der HDD gelandet sind. Die Ladezeiten sind dementsprechend lang

- Das Case ist mir einfach zu groß und passt kaum in die "Kammer"

- Durch die starke Übertaktung der CPU und die maximale Auslastung während den Spielen wird der gesamte Raum relativ schnell warm. Dadurch drehen natürlich auch die Lüfter extrem hoch, so dass der Rechner alles andere als silent ist

- Leider hat Thermaltake nicht daran gedacht, dass ein Frontlüfter auch Luft zum einziehen braucht. Von dem her musste ich die Blende auf der Vorderseite abnehmen, was ziemlich kacke aussieht und den Staub geradezu in das Case saugt (Abbildung 1)

- Kleinere Mängel wären noch: defekte front USB Ports, an sich kein USB-c oder USB 3.0/1, das Mainboard hat nur SATA 2 Ports für die SSD


*Der Plan:*
Ich möchte mich in meinem Beitrag nicht noch länger über nicht funktionierende Dinge beschweren und jetzt auf die schönen Aspekte des potentiellen Upgrades eingehen. Bei der alten Sockel 775 Plattform ist eine Aufrüstung im eigentlichen Sinne leider nicht mehr möglich. Somit müssen alle Kernkomponenten getauscht werden. Ich möchte trotzdem so viel wie möglich aus der Kiste mitnehmen. Das heißt, ich verwende die kleine 128 GB SSD weiter als Systemplatte. Der günstige LC-CC-120 CPU-Kühler hat mir bisher wirklich gute Dienste geleistet und darf natürlich auch mit. Als letztes bleiben dann noch die Arctic F12 Gehäuselüfter, die wiederverbaut werden sollen. Ich möchte mir mit Hilfe der Pimp-My-PC Aktion ein kleines und effizientes System zum Spielen aufbauen. Die in der Aktion angebotenen BeQuiet! Gehäuse werden oft im Forum empfohlen, sind mir mit 48+ Litern aber einfach zu groß (mein aktuelles Gehäuse hat 40 Liter). Zum Glück hat CoolerMaster dieses Jahr mit dem Q500l ein schickes ATX Gehäuse im Kleinformat auf den Markt gebracht, was ich sehr interessant finde. In dieses Gehäuse möchte ich mein System einbauen und plane die weiteren Komponenten also drum herum. 


*Der Ausrüstungspfad*

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Wie Ihr bestimmt bemerkt habt, bleibe ich einer Plattform einige Zeit treu. 32 GB Ram werden in absehbarer Zeit für einige Spiele benötigt und ich wäre damit gerne zukunftssicher aufgestellt. 

SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Lange Zeit habe ich über die P1 NVME SSD nachgedacht, da ich bei dem eh schon kleinen Gehäuse gerne Kabel gespart hätte. Da es nur ein Spielerechner wird, nutze ich jedoch den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil kaum. Außerdem steigt die benötigte Kapazität kommender, für mich interessanter, AAA Titel auf Größen, bei denen eine 500er Platte einfach sehr schnell voll wäre (Call of Duty Modern Warfare 175 GB, Red Debt Redemption 2 150+ GB...). Mit einer 128 GB OS Platte und einer 960 GB SSD habe ich da mehr Spielraum. Auf der anderen Seite ist mein PC immer aufgeräumt, so dass ich keine 2 TB Platte brauche. SSDs sind mir als Datengrab einfach noch zu schade.   

Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Eines der ersten Dinge die man im PCGH Forum lernt. Spare nicht am Netzteil ! Ich bin wirklich froh, dass mein 12 Jahre altes Corsair NT noch hält, aber auf neue Hardware lasse ich das nicht los. Für das Straight Power habe ich mich wegen der besseren verbauten Technik und nicht aufgrund der Watt entschieden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass irgendwann mal auf ein 12 oder 16 Kerner aufgerüstet wird. Da hätte ich gerne ein NT über der Einsteigerklasse verbaut. Das Straight power hat zudem für eine konstantere Spannungsversorgung eine zusätzliche 4 Pin ATX Schiene, die ich auf dem x570 Board anschließen kann. Vollmodularität, bessere Effizienz, einen geringeren Stand-by Verbrauch und vor allem die längere Lebenszeit nehme ich gerne mit. 

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gegen den Dark Rock 4 CPU Kühler habe ich mich entschieden, weil das Case zu klein ist (Kühler bis 160mm) und ich einen für meine Zewecke ausreichenden Kühler besitze. Dafür nehme ich gerne 3 Silent Wings mit in das System. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich mit den 3 Silent Wings und meinen Arctic Lüftern den Airflow in dem doch kleinen Gehäuse  thermisch optimieren kann. 

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Das Herzstück des Systems. Hier habe ich mich für die doch etwas zukunftssicherere Variante mit x570 Chipsatz entschieden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich die Plattform für etwas längere Zeit nutzen werde und auch meine CPU übertakten möchte. Zuerst werde ich eine Ryzen 5 3600 CPU einbauen, aber wer weiß was in Zukunft noch auf AM4 erscheinen wird (16+ Kerner)? Das x570 Board bietet dafür eine gute Spannungswandlerkühlung und eine solide Spannungsversorgung. Mit einem PCIe 4.0x16 Slot können dann auch die Grafikkarten schneller angebunden werden, was, soweit ich weiß, jetzt schon bis zu 10% Performance bringen kann. Sprich das Board ist für jemanden, der es lange benutzt, zukunftssicherer als z.B. ein b450 Tomahawk und bietet alle Anschlüsse die ich benötige. 

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1660 Ti Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)
Bei den Grafikkarten stand ja wirklich alles zur Auswahl, was das Gamerherz höher schlagen lässt. Ich habe für mich aber festgestellt, dass ich das nicht nutze und brauche. Ich werde aufgrund des geringen Abstands vom Bildschirm nicht auf einen 27"+ und somit WQHD oder UWQHD Monitor umsatteln. Dinge wie Raytracing sind nett wenn man es hat, für mich aber nicht relevant für die Auswahl. Was ich wollte, ist eine kleine und effiziente Karte mit der ich gut auf FullHD spielen kann. Die GTX 1660 Ti ist mit einer Länge von nur 247mm die kürzeste der angebotenen Karten und passt damit super in das Case. Mit 130 Watt TDP liegt die auch deutlich unter dem Verbrauch der stärkeren Karten. Bei mittleren bis hohen Einstellungen sind damit über 200 fps bei Fortnite in FullHD machbar. Mehr brauche ich wirklich nicht. Um die höheren fps auch spüren zu können, würde ich meinen Monitor tauschen und den, in eurer Kaufempfehlung genannten, AOC C24G1 kaufen. 

_________________________
Gesamt: 49 Punkte von 55 (6 Punkte übrig)


*Der Eigenanteil*
Zur Realisierung des Projekts kaufe ich folgende Teile dazu: 
- CoolerMaster Q500l
- Ryzen 5 3600 CPU
- AOC C24G1 Monitor

*Die Zusammenfassung:*
Ich möchte mit der Pimp-My-PC Aktion aus einem großen, lauten, alten und nicht mehr leistungsfähigen Rechner ein kleines, effizientes, aber leistungsfähiges System bauen. Dafür nehme ich möglichst viele Teile aus dem bestehenden System mit (SSD, CPU-Kühler, Gehäuselüfter) und ergänze die ausgewählten Teile aus der Aktion mit Neukäufen (Gehäuse, CPU, Monitor). Der Anwendungsbereich begrenzt sich bei mir aufs Spielen und Surfen. Ziel der Aufrüstung ist somit hauptsächlich die Ausweitung des Universums möglicher Spiele. Dort limitiert der aktuelle PC doch sehr. Besonders schön wäre die Aufrüstung dieses Jahr, da mit Call of Duty Modern Warfare und Red Debt Redemtion 2 zwei tolle Spiele erscheinen, mit denen ich die Grenzen des System direkt austesten könnte   Das schon etwas ältere Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare war eines meiner Lieblingsspiele und das letzte von mir gespielte CoD. Ich hoffe die Neuauflage kann mich wieder so packen wie damals. Ich baue die Teile natürlich selber in das Case ein. Das geplante System setzt sich dann aus folgenden Komponenten zusammen:

OS: Win 10 64 Bit
Monitor: AOC C24G1
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster Q500l
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi
CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1660 Ti Gaming X 6G
Speicher: 1*128GB SSD (System), 1*Crucial BX500 960 GB (Spiele etc), 1*HDD 500 GB (Archiv) 
Gehäuselüfter: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM, 3*Arctic F12

Ich würde mich rießig über ein Upgrade freuen und verbleibe in alter MTV Manier mit einem "Please PCGH, Pimp-My-PC!"


----------



## Neronimo (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team und liebe Community,
nun möchte auch ich dieses Jahr wieder einmal mein Glück versuchen ein paar schöne Teile für meinen PC zu gewinnen. Schließlich ist das Glück ja mit den Mutigen  
Zu Beginn erst einmal meine derzeitige Konfiguration:



i7-4790k unter einem Noctua NH-D15 
auf einem Asus Z97 Pro-Gamer 
16 GB G.Skill Ares DDR3-2400 
EVGA GTX 980 _SuperClocked_ 
be quiet! Straight Power 10 
alles in einem Fractal Design R5 

Die ganze Konfiguration wurde 2015 hier im Forum mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung in vielen Threads ausgearbeitet, und hat seitdem sehr gute Dienste geleistet! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies tut sie zwar auch weiterhin, aber inzwischen nicht mehr so problemlos wie zu Beginn. Zwar hat sich mein Fokus inzwischen von BF (4) und CoD (BO3) wegbewegt, hin zu einfacheren Spielen wie League of Legends, aber mehr aufgrund von fehlende Alternativen… Diese ist mir vor etwas mehr als einer Woche wieder ins Auge gefallen, und zwar in Form des durchaus ansehnlichen, aber sehr Grafik(speicher)hungrigen _Star Citizen_ (@Ner0nimo wer Lust zu spielen hat  )In der nativen Auflösung von, wie Community Mitglieder sagen würden, altertümlichen 1920x1080 lassen sich meistens nur noch 30 FPS herauskitzeln, bei mittleren Grafikeinstellungen… 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (<- Man beachte den asugelasteten VRAM)

Natürlich habe ich mich daraufhin auch nach neuen Einzelteilen umgeschaut, bin aber durch mein Schülerdasein und fehlendes Einkommen stark eingeschränkt wenn es um Kaufkraft geht. So gesehen kommt euer Gewinnspiel zum perfekten Zeitpunkt, ihr würdet durch eure Wahl einem Gamer in Not helfen um noch mehr aus den schönen neuen Spielen herauszuholen, die über die nächsten Jahre rauskommen werden!

Nun also meine Wunschupgrades:
Als neuen RAM habe ich mir die*Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200* für 5 Punkte ausgesucht. Ich habe über die Jahre kein Programm gefunden, welches die bisherigen 16 GiB ausgenutzt hat, und bezweifle dass sich das in der nächsten Zeit ändern wird.  Also lieber ein paar Wünsche sparen für anderweitige Upgrades…

Als neue Basis für den Rechner habe ich mich entschieden keine Kompromisse zu machen, und mich deswegen für das *MSI MEG X570 Ace* für 19 Punkte entschieden, vorallem weil ich als ich meinen derzeitigen PC gebaut habe leider nicht noch ein paar Monate für den Release von Z170 gewartet habe, wofür ich mir eine Zeit lang sehr in den Hintern gebissen habe. Der Sprung von Z97 zu Z170 war dann doch ein wenig größer, und wäre das Warten wert gewesen. Deswegen möchte ich bei einem möglichen Upgrade nicht an der falschen Stelle sparen, und lieber später von einer kleíneren CPU bei gleichbleibender Plattform upgraden. 

Schon seit dem Launch habe ich die neuste AMD GPU Generation im Auge, deswegen fiel mir hier die Wahl auch nicht besonders schwer, und viel direkt auf die *MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X*, die 24 Punkte gebe ich gerne dafür her. Ich bin mir sicher, dass diese Grafikkarte meine Ansprüche bei weitem übertreffen wird, und ein guter Ausgangspunkt für das gewünschte Upgrade auf einen 21:9 WQHD Monitor sein wird! Und dann sollte sich das Stanton-System besser hüten, dann halten mich keine ruckelnden 30 FPS mehr auf! 

Mit den letzten Punkten würde ich dann gerne noch eine weitere SSD in Form der *Crucial P1 500 GB* hinzufügen, welche mit dem dank Mainboard Upgrade hinzukommenden M.2 Slot ermöglicht wird, für 3 Punkte, und um den Airflow zu sichern die legendären *3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM* (120 oder _140 mm_) für ebenfalls 3 Punkte. Somit schlagen meine Wunschupgrades mit Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 Punkten zu Buche und würden mein System dann wieder auf Spur bringen um dieser Enthusiasten-Community auch zu entsprechen.


Aus eigener Tasche würde ich dann noch einen Ryzen 5 3600X kaufen, als angesprochene “kleine” CPU bis dann ein Upgrade auf einen Ryzen 7 notwendig/möglich wird. Seine 6 Kerne werden aber auf jeden Fall die ersten Jahre genügen.
Dann bedanke ich mich an dieser Stelle noch fürs Lesen bis zum Schluss, sowie die Möglichkeit an diesem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen! Ich wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück, und freue mich bald in einer Print lesen zu können wer denn die glücklichen Gewinner gewesen sein werden! 

MfG
Neronimo

P.S: Hier noch einmal die Liste der Wunschteile ein wenig übersichtlicher 
 RAM : Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD : Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Lüfter -Set: 3 ×  Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


----------



## vonXanten (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

als ich von eurer Aktion gelesen habe wurde sofort der Spieltrieb in mir geweckt. Mein aktuelles System ist auf möglichst wenig Geräuschkulisse getrimmt. Ich nutze es zum Zocken als auch zum Arbeiten.
Beim Spielen geht aber der RX580 teils die Luft aus in hohen Details, aber nicht bei der Kühlung. Die RX 5700 XT lässt sich mit den PPT sicher gut an meine eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen da dort noch Luft nach oben ist und sie auf den Sweatspot abgestimmt werden kann (leise, kühl und trotzdem fix).
Das Mainboard ist das einzige welches passiv gekühlt ist bei den drei AMD Platinen. Der B450 bietet außerdem mehr Spielraum als mein Vorhandener A320 um noch ein wenig aus der CPU heraus zu kitzeln.
Beim Netzteil würde theoretisch das 500W genügen, aber es hätte kaum Reserven wenn der CPU nur leicht auf die Sprünge geholfen werden soll, in Verbindung mit der RX5700XT (GPU ~350W + CPU 105W).  Um ein vorzeitiges Testende möchte ich möglichst vermeiden, weil sich der magische Rauch aus dem Netzteil verflüchtigt hat. 
Von der steigenden Lautstärke unter hoher Last ganz zu schweigen.
Mit der SSD würde ich meine HDD in Rente schicken und eine weitere Geräuschquelle im Rechner eliminieren. Da das System auf einer M2 mit 240GB liegt bietet es sich sogar an dann alle mechanischen Laufwerke zu verbannen, inkl. BD-Laufwerk.
Leider passt das ausgewählte Mainboard nicht in mein vorhandenes Gehäuse, dort finden maximal mATX Platinen Platz. Aus diesem Grunde habe ich mich für das schlichteste entschieden. Kein bling bling u.ä. nur hübsch in dunkelgrau (hoffentlich auch so unauffällig wie eine graue Maus) gefällt mir sehr gut.
Zum RAM fällt mir nur das es nie genug sein kann und es kein 2x16GB Kit gibt, werden es 4x8GB. 
Falls die beiden 2x8GB Kits nicht zusammen laufen, werden sie von mir durch ein 2x16GB Kit ersetzt.
Die 3 Gehäuselüfter sind leiser als die beiden vorinstallierten und werden diese dann ersetzen. Ob als Duett oder Trio werden dann die Tests zeigen.


Vorhandenes System:
CPU: 		        AMD Ryzen5 2600 @3.4Ghz (65W TDP)
Kühler:	        Noctua NH-L12S (max. 95W TDP)
Ram: 		        Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3000MHz C15 XMP 2.0
Board:		        ASRock A320M Pro
Grafik:	         Sapphire RX 580 Nitro+ 8 GB
LW: 		         WD Green SSD 240 GB M.2 
		                WD Caviar Green Desktop 3,5“, 1 TB
                               LG BH10LS30 Blu-Ray Brenner
Netzteil: 	          Be Quiet! BN234 E10-CM-500W (Teilmodular)
Gehäuse:	          Fractal Design Define Mini
Monitor:	          Eizo EV2430-BK  (1920 x 1200 Pixel)


Wunschliste:

RAM:		           Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: 		           Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: 	           Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: 	    Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 	    3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: 	           Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
Board: 		   MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Grafik: 		   MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Übernahme aus dem vorhandenen System:

CPU: 		           AMD Ryzen5 2600 @3.4Ghz (65W TDP)
Ram: 		          Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3000MHz C15 XMP 2.0
LW: 		          WD Green SSD 240 GB M.2 
Monitor:	          Eizo EV2430-BK  (1920 x 1200 Pixel)

Peripherie: 	  Logitech G502
		                Sharkoon K20

Sonstige Pläne zum etwaigen Umbau habe ich nicht gemacht, weil es meist eh anders als geplant kommt  
Zumindest war es meist der Fall das beim Um- bzw. Zusammenbau von mir dann doch das ein oder andere Detail anders gelöst wurde. 
Wäre ja sonst langweilig wenn es nur Schema F geben würde!

Viele Grüße und allen viel Erfolg


----------



## YAKnumber1 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuel:
CPU:i5 3570k
ram:8 gb
GPU:GTX 1050 Ti (Zotac)
SSD:500 gb 

Ausgewählte Komponenten:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Für das Mainbord würde ich mir noch einen ryzen 5 3600 oder 2600 dazu holen.

Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## caesaR_ (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit für die Pimp my PC 2019 Aktion.
Folgende Komponenten würde ich gerne in meinem Rechner verbauen:

*RAM:* Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
*SSD:* Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
*Netzteil:* Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler:* Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
*Gehäuse:* Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard:* MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)

*Gesamt:* 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)

Sollte ich durch die PCGH-Redaktion ausgewählt werden, plane ich einen *AMD Ryzen 7 3700X* in meinem System zu verbauen.


Aktuell besteht folgende Konfiguration:

*CPU:* Intel Core i7 2600k     _// @4,5GHz //_
*CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 4     _// Dual-Fan-Betrieb //_
*Mainboard:* ASUS P8P67
*RAM:* Corsair DDR3-1866 2x8GiB
*GPU:* Sapphire Radeon RX Vega 56 Pulse     _// @Vega 64 Stock-Performance //_
*SSD:* Samsung 840 Evo 500GB
*Netzteil:* Enermax Platimax 500W
*Gehäuse:* Fractal Design Define R5

Das Herzstück meines PC's leistet mir bereits seit 2011 treue Dienste (CPU+Mainboard). Doch sich häufende Mikroruckler, sowie geringer werdende FPS-Zugewinne durch Reduzierung von Detailstufen verkünden mir so langsam das Ende der Ära Sandy Bridge.
Die weiteren Komponenten waren im Verlauf der letzten 9 Jahre einem beständigen Wandel unterworfen, der Fokus auf einen leisen Betrieb bildete hierbei jedoch eine Konstante. Daher freut es mich, dass Be Quiet so zahlreich bei der Aktion vertreten ist.
Auf die ASUS Radeon HD 6950 folgte Ende 2015 eine MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G. Der deutliche Preisverfall der Vega-Karten in der Navi-Prerelease-Phase ließ mich schlussendlich im Juni 2019 zu einer Sapphire RX Vega 56 Pulse greifen. Auch der RAM wurde mehrmals aufgewertet (2011: 4GiB / 2013: 8GiB / 2018: 16GiB).
Doch nun ist der Zeitpunkt für einen radikaleren Wechsel gekommen, der Release von Zen 2 bietet hier die passende Gelegenheit um meine Sandy Bridge CPU zu beerben. Ich würde mich selbst als Mitglied im "Team Red" gemischt mit einer Portion Pragmatismus bezeichnen. Von daher freut es mich sehr, dass AMD auf dem CPU-Markt wieder vorne mitspielt. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich meinen Gewinn auf eigene Kosten um einen Ryzen 7 3700X erweitern.
In Zeiten, in denen Spiele regelmäßig Speicherplatzanforderungen von 80GB haben (an Red Dead Redemption 2 bzw. Cyberpunk 2077 möchte ich erst gar nicht denken), muss man sich schon ganz genau überlegen, welcher Handvoll Spiele man das Privileg zuteilt auf einer SSD installiert zu werden. Die 2TB SSD von Crucial würde diese Auswahl deutlich vereinfachen.
Die Performance meiner Vega 56 genügt mir fürs 1080p-Gaming momentan noch. Um eine signifikant höhere Leistung zu erreichen, müsste ich bei den weiteren Komponenten aus dem Gewinnspiel zu große Einschnitte hinnehmen.
Die ausgetauschten Komponenten (CPU, CPU-Kühler, Mainboard, RAM, Netzteil, Gehäuse) werde ich meinem Bruder spenden. Dessen Kombination aus Phenom II X4 955 und GTX 970 läuft hart im CPU-Limit, sodass er von meinen alten Komponenten stark profitieren könnte.

Über einen Gewinn würde ich mich sehr freuen und den Einbau, sowie das finale Nutzungserlebnis ausführlich in Text und Bild festhalten.

Hier noch die Bilder meiner aktuellen Konfiguration:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Glück den anderen Teilnehmern!


----------



## RaZaR-Julii (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aloha ihr Lieben,

Kurz einige Infos zu mir: Ich bin der Juli, 21 Jahre alt, studiere für einen Kombi-BA und spiele schon seit ich klein bin Konsole und PC, habe einige Erfahrung mit Technik durch mein Abitur in Fachrichtung IT.
Seit einigen Jahren hat sich herauskristallisiert, dass ich ein PC Gamer bin. Mit den Games die rauskommen bin ich größtenteils
mehr als zufrieden, die einzige Lücke in Sachen Spiele sehe ich bei Nintendo, aber die wird sich voraussichtlich gegen Weihnachten schließen. 

Ich schaue seit einigen Jahren eure Videos und bin Fan von eurem Youtube-Channel, ihr erklärt viele Komponenten im PC und habt mich dadurch  sehr gebildet und haltet mich auf dem Laufenden. Vielen Dank dafür und macht weiter so, egal ob ihr mich auswählt oder nicht. 

Nun zu meinem PC:
Ich habe ihn seit 2012, damals mit angespartem Geld gekauft. Das war ein Gefühl, mit 14 Jahren damals 600  Euro auszugeben, dass sag ich euch. 

Mein Medion Microstar PC besteht mittlerweile aus:
- CPU: i5 2320 4x3Ghz
- Mainboard: MS-7728
- RAM: 6 gb DDR3 RAM (1x4gb & 1x2gb) mit einer Frequenz von 667MHz)
- Speicher: 2 TB HDD (die mittlerweile fast voll ist, durch Videos und Bilder)
- Netzteil: 600 Watt Coolmaster (leider vor Ewigkeiten von einem Fachhändler aufrüsten lassen)
- GK: Nvidia Geforce GTX 1050 ti von ASUS (vor ca. 2 Jahren selbst eingebaut)

Wie ihr vielleicht schon erkannt habt, nähert sich mein PC dem künstlichem Koma:

Mein Hauptspiel, LoL, geht meistens problemlos. Die Ladezeiten stören leider, aber das ist mir persönlich nicht so wichtig.

Leider gibt der PC durch die niedrige RAM nicht die Möglichkeit her, feine Streams herzuzaubern, obwohl ich gerne damit anfangen würde.

Kritischer wird es bei Spielen wie Fifa 20 oder F1 2019: Da hängt mein PC so nah am Limit, dass er sich des Öfteren aufhängt, Ewigkeiten freezed oder die Ladezeiten länger als meine Spielzeit sind. Außerdem ist manchmal der Input-Lag zu groß, um Spaß beim Online-Spielen zu haben.

Spiele wie GTA V verleiten mich meistens im Ladebildschirm mein Essen für die restliche Woche vorzubereiten, um dann Ingame schwankende FPS bei niedrigsten Einstellungen zu haben, aufgrund der RAM und langsamen Festplatte.

Auch weil die HDD, mit einigen wichtigen Infos zu meinem Studium sowie Projekten und seinem Vorrat an Bildern
in Hundejahren langsam der Rente zu steuert, möchte ich gerne einen Ersatz haben. Jeder Tag mit dem PC ist für mich ein Segen und langsam muss ich mich um ein Upgrade bemühen.

Um meine Gaming-Karriere und mein Studium mit besten Voraussetzungen fortzuführen, würde ich mich auf dieses Paket von euch freuen, falls ihr mich auswählt:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1660 Ti Gaming X 6G (16 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)

Ich hätte mir zu meinem Geburtstag  Anfang Januar eh ein kleines Upgrade geholt, jedoch wäre dass nur stückweise etwas geworden, bei meinem niedrigen Studenteneinkommen.

Auch wenn ich noch wenig Erfahrung mitbringe, würde ich mir selber gerne einen eigenen PC zusammenbauen. Mein Mitbewohner/Freund würde mir helfen, die haben schon selbst einen gebaut. Aber ich denke, der Bericht eines Halb-Leihen könnte auch interessant sein. 

Insofern ich das neue Mainboard bekomme, würde ich es gerne in ein Cube-Gehäuse einbauen lassen.  Das würde ich mir dann passend zum Motherboard aussuchen.

Zum neuen Gehäuse würde ich mir noch eine aktuelle CPU von AMD aus dem Mittelklassesegment aussuchen, je nach meinem Geburtstagsbudget und Preis der CPU im Januar.

Die SSD würde meine HDD ergänzen/ersetzen, würde die HDD behalten, aber nur als Lager für Bilder Videos und Co. Die SSD wird mein Betriebssystem übernehmen und die Spiele tragen wie GTA, PUBG und co, die schnelle Festplatten erfordern.

Die GK habe ich ausgewählt, weil ich noch einige Punkte übrig hatte, auch ohne die wäre ich mehr als glücklich, aber falls ich gewinnen sollte, würde ich mich natürlich auch über 60 fps in den meisten Spiele freuen. Die 1050ti ist zwar ausreichend, aber dann muss ich mir keine Gedanken um spätere Upgrades machen.

Im Anhang ein Bild von meinem PC.

Nun denn, es ist Zeit für das obligatorische VIEL GLÜCK AN ALLE und VIELEN DANK FÜRS LESEN!
Drückt mir die Daumen!

Euer RaZaR|Juli


----------



## hifispinner74 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallöchen PCGH Team,

mein PC habe ich vor ca. 8 Jahren zusammen gebaut.

Da mein I7 2600K die ganze zeit brav mit 4,8 GHz gelaufen ist, habe ich vor kurzem dem System
ein neues Gehäuse mit Wasserkühlung sowie einer grösseren SSD Spendiert.
Die neuen Komponenten hatte ich so gewählt, damit ich den Rechner in naher Zukunft hätte weiter aufrüsten können
(was jetzt vielleicht viel näher rückt)!
Durch die Wasserkühlung sind die CPU Temperaturen unter Last um ca. 12-15° gesunken, womit dann sogar 5GHz stabil laufen,
was ich meiner betagten CPU aber nicht wirklich zumuten will.

Bis zum Gehäuse Wechsel war alles in einem Cooler Master Silencio 550 (da hätte keine Wasserkühlung reingepasst) verbaut, die CPU wurde mit 
Prolimatech Genesis gekühlt. Gestartet wurde alles von einer Kingston HyperX 240 GB SSD
alle weiteren Daten waren auf einer 2 TB WD Green HDD.
Nun wäre es schön die möglichkeit zu nutzen den Rechner weiter zu Pimpen und meinen alten Rechner wieder in den Uhrzustand zurück zu versetzen
um ihn in die verdiente Rente zu meinen anderen noch funktionstüchtigen Rechnern zu schicken!

Bisher habe ich diverse Need for Speed Titel, Rally sowie einige Doom versionen gespielt.
Jetzt wollte ich das aktuelle Wolfenstein als auch F1 spielen, was so quasi nicht möglich ist.
Wenn´s zum Pimpen kommen sollte,
würde ich noch einen Satz Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 Riegel
sowie Intel Core I7-9700K gegebenen falls sogar einen I9-9900K besorgen.





Mein bestehender PC:

Fractal Design Define R6 in der PCGH-Edition Tempered Glass-Version
Fractal Design PCI-E Riser Card
be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 750W ATX Netzteil
Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 2x120mm
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 280mm Radiator V.2 
3x be quiet! Silent Wings USC 140mm
1x be quiet! Silent Wings USC 120mm ChipsatzKühlung
Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3
Intel I7 2600K
2x G.Skill Ripjaws-X F3-17000CL11D-8GBXL Memory 8GB 
Samsung 860 EVO 1 TB
LG BH16 BluRay Laufwerk
MSI Geforce GTX680 Twin FrozrIII
Logitech G25



Teile zum Pimpen :

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Neu Kaufen würde ich
Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000
Core I7-9700K oder Core i9-9900K


viele Grüsse aus Hessen
hifispinner


----------



## talesofX (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aktuell:
CPU:i5 3450
GPU:r9 280 
RAM:8gb
HDD:500 gb

Auswahl:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Selbst gekauft:
 dazu gesellt sich noch ein ryzen 5 2600 

Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maro (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,

in einem ausführlichen Bericht gibt es ausreichend Spielraum für Beschreibungen, um es jedoch vorerst kurz und prägnant zu halten:
*
Wunschkomponenten:*

 RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)


*Ist Zustand:*



CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H 
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LP 2x 8GB DDR3-1600 
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 760 Windforce 2G -> kürzliches Upgrade auf Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+ 
 

Netzteil: Bequiet! Straight Power E9 600W 
CPU-Kühler: Pure Rock Slim 
Gehäuse: Silent Base 800 
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum 
 

SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 250GB 
SSD: MX500 1TB 
HDD: WD Black 3TB 
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zielsetzung:
*


CPU-Bottleneck der kürzlich zugelegten RX5700XT ausgleichen 
zusätzlicher Kauf eines Ryzen 5 oder 7 der 3.Generation 
 

restliche verfügbare Komponenten in einem zweiten homogenen System verwerten 
 
Beste Grüße und einen wunderbaren Abend der Runde!

Matthias


----------



## miho38100 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Prima die Aktion passt ja wunderbar,
ich wollte mir gerade einen Rechner zusammen Bauen eigentlich um
Foto- und Videobearbeitung und mit Virtuellen Maschinen zu experimentieren.
Jetzt kann ich den Rechner zu einem potenten Spielerechner erweitern.

Auf meiner Einkaufsliste bleiben

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
G.Skill Trident Z Neo DIMM Kit 32GB
be quiet! Dark Base 900 silber
be quiet! Straight Power 11 650W

die 1TB Evo 860,  8 TB HDD werde ich vom alten Rechner weiterverwenden.

Die Pimp my PC 2019 Auswahl von mir lautet:

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Für diese Komponenten hätte ich definitiv eine gute Verwendung.


----------



## ts_tommy (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

moinsen leute, gerade noch rechtzeitig! 

ich schreibe hier gerade an meinem veteranen i5-3470, der noch (fast) wie am ersten tag läuft.
doch die 1GB meiner geforce 560 Ti (funfhundertsechzig) sind mittlerweile echt zuwenig!
wer hätte das gedacht. aber immerhin lief noch subnautica irgendwie (:

ich bastel mir die kisten immer selbst zusammen, und deshalb halten die auch ewig.
dummerweise muß ich mir dann alle fünf jahre einen crashkurs aufzwingen,
was die neuesten entwicklungen angeht - pci4.0, nvme, hdr, adac, ffs, usw.

da nächstes jahr CP 2077 ansteht ist eines klar: eine  neue kiste muß ran!
hab auch schon angefangen, u.a. dank eurer reviews, den wust an hardwareangeboten
zu ordnen, um ein stimmiges setup für die nächsten jahre zu kreieren. als da wären:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

was natürlich noch fehlt, wären dann

CPU -- AMD 3700X
Case -- Corsair 270R schwarz
Sound -- Sound Blaster Audigy FX PCIe
Netzteil -- EVGA 750 BQ 80+Bronze 750W
und ein neuer gaming/bürostuhl 

die von euch angebotenen komponenten stimmen zum teil 1:1 mit meiner liste überein;
okay, statt dem tomahawk hab ich das gaming+max notiert, aber die sind eh fast identisch.
überhaupt ist die aufmachung mit diesem listensystem eine geniale idee, bitte wiederholen! 

als denn, ich machs nicht zu lang, danke fürs lesen und allen viel glück!
schiribiri


PS. ja, nach den fotos hab ich den pc auch gleich mal entstaubt -_-


----------



## annajoeartos (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

mein Aktueller PC hat folgende Komponenten:
Gehäuse : Kein Name gefunden
Kühler: Kein Name gefunden
Netzteil: 400 Watt bequiet! 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
Grafikkarte: AMD Readon HD 6800 Serie
RAM: 2x DDR3
Peozessor: AMD Athlon 2 X4 630
Festplatte: 480 GB SSD

Folgende Komponenten habe ich gewählt:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)
Teilnahmebedingungen      


Selbst nachrüsten würde ich:
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
Festplatte: 1.000 GB SSD Samsung Evo 860

MFG


----------



## Paff4all (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

als begeisterter PCGH-Abonnent möchte ich die Möglichkeit nutzen, bei der "Pimp my PC 2019" Aktion mit zu machen. Mein System ist aktuell etwas in die Jahre gekommen und ich würde es gerne updaten. Da ich aktuell kurz davor bin, in Hartz IV zu rutschen, fehlen mir allerdings die Mittel hier zu. Daher würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ich teilnehmen könnte.

Vielen Dank.

Beste Grüße

Paff4all

Aktuelles System:
RAM: 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400 DIMM CL16 Quad Kit 
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
Netzteil: be quiet! Power Zone 850W
CPU-Kühler: Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Light - Brass Black Chrome
Lüfter-Sets: 1 x 200 Cooler Master / 1 x 140 Cooler Master / 3 x 120 Phobya / 2 x 120 Papst
Gehäuse: Cooler Mater Cosmos II
Intel-Mainboard: Asus ROG Rampage V Extreme/U3.1 Intel X99 So.2011-3 
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: ASUS ROG Poseidon GEFORCE GTX 980 
CPU: Intel Core i7 5820K 6x 3.30GHz So.2011-3
Radiator: 1 x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 360mm / 1 x Phobya G-Changer 240 V.2 - Full Copper
Pumpe: Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 

Pimp my PC 2019 Konfiguration:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Zusätzlich würde ich folgende Bauteile erwerben:
Grafikkarten Kühler: 1 x EK-Vector Trio RTX 2080 RGB / 1 x EK-Vector Trio RTX 2080 Backplate - Black

Den  Intel Core i7 5820K möchte ich auf 4,4GHz übertakten.


----------



## Nicole77 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion!

Mein Sohn besitzt einen PC mit der folgenden Hardware:


Prozessor AMD Ryzen3 2200G
Motherboard ist ein MSI B450 Mortar Titanium
Arbeitsspeicher sind Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16
Datenspeicher 1* NVme M.2 Transcend SSD 256GB, M.2
                                 1* Crucial MX500 500GB, SATA 
                                 1* 2.5Zoll Festplatte 120GB
                                 1* 2.5Zoll Festplatte 230GB
Gehäuse ist ein günstieges Sharkoon mit Seitenfenster.

Er spart sehr fleißig für seinen PC, den er mit seinem Vater zusammengebaut hat.
Da Grafikkarten sehr teuer sind,viel die Wahl beim Prozessor vor ca 2Jahren auf den Ryzen3 2200G. um später eine Grafikkarte nachzurüsten.
Nun wollte ich mich bei Euch bewerben, um meinen Sohn eine große Freude und Überraschung zu machen. Ein schickes Gehäuse und mehr Datenspeicher
wären natürlich auch nicht verkehrt. 
Und da ist Sie meine Wunschliste:

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)


Falls ich Eine der Glücklichen sein sollte, würde der Sohn mit dem Vater die Teile verbauen.

Vielen Dank 
Nicole


----------



## Durias-St (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moinsen Leute und das gesamte PCGH Team

Mein PC hat durchaus schon bessere Zeiten erlebt, ich nutze ein i7 2600 auf einem Asus P8P67 Pro in Verbindung mit einer R9 290 von Sapphire im Vapor-X Design und 16Gb RAM. Befeuert wird das ganze von einem Thermaltake Hamburg 530W Netzteil, dazu kommt eine 2Tb Festplatte sowie eine der damals günstigsten 500Gb SSDs (Sata versteht sich). Die Festplattenwahl ist leider durchs Gehäuse recht stark eingegrenzt (Platzprobleme), das Gehäuse verfügt aber glücklicherweise über einen externen Festplattenport, sodass sich auf meinem Schreibtisch diverse Festplatten angesammelt haben die dann zur gegebenen Zeit immer mal wieder angeschlossen werden. Jeder der sich jetzt fragt, warum ich nicht den dritten Festplatteneinschub nutze, der siehe selber wo sich ein Großteil der Kabel versteckt 

Ich habe mir immer gesagt, dass diese Hardware nicht auf Win 10 "geupgraded" wird, sodass ich mein geliebtes Win 7 behalten kann. Da sich nun leider das Ende des Supports bahnt, darf nun ein neuer Rechner her. Die Hardware an sich würde auch noch mit dem neuen Windows ohne Probleme klar kommen, doch möchte ich meine alte Sandy auch mal in Rente schicken dürfen.
Noch ein paar anschließende Worte über mich: Ich bin ein angehender Maschbauer und werde diese Woche noch 20. Die Uni hat allerdings diese Woche ganz schön gestresst, daher eine so späte Anmeldung. Über einen PC, der mir die kommenden Spiele (hohe Details) auch in einer Frequenz von 60Hz auf 1080p bzw. 1440p auf meinen Monitor zaubern kann würde ich mich freuen. Der 1440p Monitor würde bei einem Gewinn aufgrund von nun freiwerdendem Budget noch angeschaft werden ^^


Kommen wir nun zu meinen Wünschen:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Und dazu würde ich mir noch einen Ryzen 5 2600 (oder auch einen 2700?) zulegen.


Allen Teilnehmern gleich viel Glück und vielen Dank für die hammer Aktion
Darius


----------



## Reelaija (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion,

mein alter PC hat nun mittlerweile fast 12 Jahre auf dem Buckel und kommt so langsam aber sicher an seine Grenzen. Bis 2008 hatte ich eine absolute Krücke an der Hand, mit der Spielen gerade so möglich, aber eben kein Genuss war. Meinem Freund versetzte dieser Fertig- PC damals einen halben Nervenzusammenbruch, sodass wir beschlossen, einen neuen anzuschaffen, den er selbst zusammengestellt, zusammengebaut und aufgesetzt hat. Mit diesem PC öffnete sich für mich spieletechnisch eine ganz neue Welt und auch das Arbeiten daran war ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Ich hatte von damals bis heute viel Spaß mit dem Computer und er leistet mir treue Dienste, auch wenn mittlerweile einmal das Netzteil und einmal die Fesplatten abgeraucht sind. Die defekten Teile habe ich immer ausgetauscht und so bis heute einen zuverlässigen und problemlos arbeitenden Rechner behalten. Durch das Übertakten des Prozessors und der Grafikkarte konnte ich lange auch die von mir bevorzugten Spiele in guter Qualität spielen, wenn auch mit zunehmend mehr Einschränkungen.
Da der Anspruch an die Leistung des Rechners aber natürlich kontinuierlich zunimmt, sei es für Spiele oder andere Anwendungen, werde ich mir in naher Zukunft einen neuen PC zulegen und da ist mir eure Aktion natürlich ins Auge gestochen. 

Der alte Rechner sieht bisher so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehäuse: Enermax Big Chakra (Seitenwand und Front durch Sturz defekt)
Prozessor: AMD Phenom 9950 Black Edition auf 3GHz übertaktet 
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte R7 260X 2G
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x2GB DDR2 Corsair Dominator + 2x2GB DDR2 Corsair XMS2
Netzteil: EVGA NEX650G
Hauptplatine: ASUS M3A32 MVP Deluxe Wifi
Soundkarte: Creative SB X-Fi Fatility Professional 
Lüfter: Noiseblocker 2x120mm, 1x 120mm Standard, 
Festplatten: HDD: 1x WD Caviar Green 500GB, 1x WD NAS Red 2 TB
                    SSD: 1x Crucial MX500 500GB
Laufwerk: 1x LG DVD Rom,  1x LG DVD Brenner
Kühler: Thermalright IFX 14 + HR10 Backplate, Corsair Airflow CMXAF1

Da von meinem alten Rechner ja natürlich nicht mehr viel zu gebrauchen ist, muss ich fast sämtliche Komponenten austauschen. Meine schon vorhandenen Festplatten und die Laufwerke würde ich aber natürlich in den neuen Rechner mit übernehmen.

Für den Anfang habe ich mir aus eurer Liste folgende Sachen ausgesucht:

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Den Rechner würde ich dann noch mit einem AMD Ryzen 7 3700X ausstatten, den ich schon länger ins Auge gefasst hatte. Dazu würde ich als Arbeitsspeicher den Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4-3600 CL18 nehmen und das Ganze dann durch eine Wasserkühlung kühlen. Welche genau, darüber mache ich mir noch Gedanken. Vermutlich wird es aber auf eine Alphacool Eisbär 280 oder 420 rauslaufen. Da ich immer von meiner Soundkarte begeistert war, diese aber aufgrund der nicht mehr passenden Anschlüsse nicht in das neue System übernehmen kann, werde ich mir auch hier eine entsprechende Alternative anschaffen.

Mir ist es sehr wichtig, etwas Zukunftstaugliches zu haben, das auch in Hinsicht auf das Preis – Leistungsverhältnis Sinn macht und eine gute Haltbarkeit gewährleistet, da ich meine Hardware nicht so gerne tausche . Mit meinem alten PC war ich da natürlich sehr verwöhnt, aber wer weiß, vielleicht habe ich ja noch einmal so viel Glück.


Das war jetzt viel auf einmal, aber vielleicht doch ein wenig interessant für euch. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich ausgewählt werde, wünsche aber auch allen anderen viel Glück!


Viele Grüße

Bine


----------



## Riounar (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

Ich wurde erst gestern auf diese wunderbare Möglichkeit zum Aufrüsten aufmerksam und möchte selbstverständlich die Gelegenheit ergreifen. Erst mal die Kurzzusammenfassung vorweg:

*Mein Aufrüstpfad:*
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)
Ergänzt wird das Ganze um einen noch zu bestellenden AMD Ryzen 5 3600 und zu bestellende Gehäuselüfter, sowie die bestehenden Festplatten. Alles wird eingebaut in den bestehenden Voll-Alu Big-Tower NZXT Zero Tower Crafted Series.

*Aktuell verbaut:*
RAM: 12GB: 2x 4096MB Team Group Inc. ZEUS DDR3 1600MHz & 2x 2048MB Elpida Dolphin DDR3 1333MHz (damit auch der Gesamttakt aller Riegel auf 1333MHz)
HDD: 2x Samsung HD753LJ SATA 750GB
SSD: Mushkin Chronos Deluxe 120GB & Western Digital 250GB
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power L10 550W
CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3, Sockel 1150
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 750 Ti  2GB  
Mainboard: MSI B85-G43 GAMING (MS-7816), Formfaktor ATX
Monitor: AOC G2460Pf 24" LED Gaming mit 144Hz & FreeSync, sowie als Zweitmonitor ein LG 24EB23 24“ mit 60Hz


*Zu mir und meinem Computer:*
Ich bin Spielkind durch und durch. Was zunächst nur mit Brett- und Kartenspielen begann, hat sich recht bald auch auf den Computer ausgedehnt gehabt. 2002 habe ich mit 14 Jahren von meinen Eltern den ersten Computer erhalten, der 2005 von mir umgebaut wurde um für WoW tauglich zu werden (jaja…). Zu der Zeit haben wir im Freundeskreis dann auch angefangen regelmäßig in LANs gemeinsam zu spielen. Im Jahr 2008 habe ich mir dann einen neuen Gaming Computer selbst zusammengebastelt, immerhin mit einer Radeon HD 4850 (stolze 512MB RAM) und einem Intel Core 2 Duo E8500. Der wiederum wurde 2014 abgelöst von dem aktuellen Setup, einzig das Motherboard ist zwischenzeitlich leider kaputt gegangen und wurde dann mit dem MSI B85 ersetzt. Das wiederum habe ich gebraucht und ohne Verpackung gekauft, was dann auch zu einigen verbogenen Pins geführt hat (daher ist das Front-Panel vom Gehäuse nicht angeschlossen – unschöne lose Kabel).

Das Hauptproblem ist aber: der Computer war ganz klar eine Budget-Variante. Nicht nur waren die Komponenten insgesamt recht günstig, sondern auch der Stromverbrauch war dem studentischen Geldbeutel angepasst. Das reicht also um Warcraft 3 oder auch Age of Empires 2 zu spielen. Derzeit steht auch WoW Classic wieder hoch im Kurs. Aber bei Civilization V und VI wird’s schon eng. So schöne und wünschenswerte Titel wie Anno 1800 oder der Witcher laufen nicht annähernd angenehm spielbar. Dazu kommt noch: seit etwa einem jahr habe ich wieder regelmäßige LANs etabliert, wo ich mit meiner aktuellen Maschine einfach nicht mehr auf Höhe bin. Folglich spiele ich schon eine Weile mit dem Gedanken der Aufrüstung und nachdem ich inzwischen als Doktorand zumindest ein kleines Gehalt habe, wäre auch der gesteigerte Strombedarf einer korrekten Gaming-Station zu ertragen 

*Zu den Aufrüstungen:*
Das Gehäuse kann als Big-Tower bequem alles fassen. Gleichermaßen sind aber auch noch Lüfter aus alten Zeiten verbaut, ich wäre also gespannt was so moderne Lüfter z.B. von BeQuiet in der Lautstärke ändern könnten. Nachdem ich aber derart viele Hauptkomponenten erneuern muss, werde ich mir ein Set aus Lüftern separat dazu kaufen und ebenfalls verbauen. 
Mainboard und CPU müssen natürlich auf einander abgestimmt sein, also wähle ich das gut ausgestattete MSI MPG Board auf das ich dann den Ryzen 5 3600 mounten werde. Der wiederum ist vollkommen ausreichend für die RTX 2070, wie in der aktuellen PCGH Ausgabe beschrieben. Die Kühlung sollte immer ernst genommen werden, deswegen möchte ich da in die Vollen greifen und den Dark Rock Pro von BeQuiet! montieren. 
Der größte Boost wird zweifelsohne von besagter MSI RTX 2070 mit Haus-Übertaktung kommen, da bin ich höchst gespannt was so drin ist. Hoffentlich kann ich brauchbare vergleichende Benchmarks anfertigen, nachdem ich auf dem neuen PC gerne auch Win10 installieren würde, im Gegensatz zum aktuell genutzten Win7. Es sollte ein Unterschied wie Sommertag und Winternacht sein. 
Das Ganze muss selbstverständlich auch angetrieben werden und da reicht mein 550W Netzteil höchstens noch knapp aus. Da ich selbst mit BeQuiet! sehr zufrieden bin freue ich mich, dass ihr hier die Option auf das Straight Power 11 gebt. Zu guter Letzt möchte ich auch meine Zukunftsfähigkeit auf den RAM bezogen erfüllt wissen, weshalb mir 32GB wunderbar passend erscheinen. Praktischer Weise kann ich die Kombination aus moderner CPU, GPU und großem RAM dann auch wunderbar einsetzen, um für meine Thesis die Bildbearbeitungen zu beschleunigen. Bislang beschränkt sich das noch auf Image-Stitching, wo ich ein Zellgewebe in einzelne Bilder gerastert aufnehme und daraus ein Gesamtbild berechne. Ich möchte aber in Zukunft auch gerne ins Machine Learning / AI einsteigen, um Strukturen automatisiert zu erkennen und das braucht nochmals mehr Rechenleistung. Der Zusammenbau wird von mir selbst erledigt, bislang liefen sämtliche PCs von mir stabil bis zur vollkommenen Veraltung  

Ich danke euch vielmals für die Möglichkeit dieses einzigartigen Gewinnspiels! 

Hoffnungsvoll sende ich euch also meine besten Grüße, 
Jan

P.S.: mein alter Account kann zwar die Passwort-Wiederherstellung nutzen und ein Neues eingeben, allerdings ist es egal wie kompliziert oder simpel das neue Passwort ist, es wird bei Eingabe nicht als gültig erkannt (selbst Copy-Paste).


----------



## Astrin (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin!

Ich bewerbe mich hier mit dem PC meines 12jährigen Sohnes. Der muss sich bisher immer mit Hardware-Resten abgeben, die bei uns so anfallen:

Gehäuse: Superflower SF465T1-BK
Netzteil: Thermaltake Smart SE RGB 500W
Mainboard:  MSI Z68A-G43 (G3)
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright True Spirit 120 mit einem Enermax T.B. Vegas Trio 120mm RGB
RAM: G.Skill DDR3-1866 RipjawsZ Quad-Kit 16GB
SSD: SanDisk 120GB
HDD: 250GB
Grafikkarte: PowerColor R9 280X 3GB
plus ein wenig RGB-Schnickschnack

Meine Auswahl für den Junior-Gaming-PC ist:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Tatsächlich laufen darauf noch viele Spiele für die Benutzeraltersklasse ganz ordentlich, aber natürlich werden die Ansprüche beständig größer und vor allem das Gehäuse entspricht keinen heutigen Vorstellungen mehr. Daher gibt es zu der Auswahl eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen, sie würde die vorhandene deutlich übertreffen und für lange Zeit alle Bedürfnisse stillen.

Wir würden dazu noch einen Ryzen 5 3600 sowie eine einfache kleine 128GB M.2-SSD wie die Samsung  PM961 als System-Laufwerk beisteuern, um das Paket angemessen zu komplettieren.


----------



## ThermoTobi (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Stephan,

Ich vermute mal stark, dass du wieder derjenige bist, der die ganzen Bewerbungen durchliest, daher dachte ich, kann ich dich auch gleich persönlich anreden. Und wenn ich zu hoch gepokert hab, dann ein Hallo an Stephans Kollegen, bei dem ich es mir wahrscheinlich direkt verscherzt habe. Die letzten beiden Jahre war ich bei der Aktion schon dabei, bisher ist der große Gewinn aber ausgeblieben, Zeit es noch einmal zu versuchen! Mit meinem PC bin ich eigentlich noch recht zufrieden, mein kleiner Bruder (24 Jahre alt) jedoch hat mit seinem Rechner langsam zu kämpfen. Daher versuch ich mal mein Glück in seinem Namen und vielleicht kann ich ihn ja mit ordentlich Beute überraschen. Ganz ohne Gegenleistung geht das dann natürlich nicht, aber mit seiner unsterblichen Seele lässt sich bestimmt was anfangen. Eine Schärpe mit „Brother of the Universe“ und ein Diadem wären auch angebracht.
Damit ich hier nichts auf die Finger bekomme, stelle ich eine *Zusammenfassung *der bisher verbauten Hardware und der ausgewählten Produkte voran. Einfach nur die Hardware aufzulisten wäre unschön, daher möchte ich euch im Anschluss begründen, warum ich seine jetzige Hardware austauschen und wodurch ich diese ersetzen möchte. Eine Sache muss ich leider am Anfang noch beichten: Der Tausch des gesamten Unterbaus, also Mainboard, Arbeitsspeicher und Prozessor, wird erst einmal nach hinten verschoben werden müssen, da im Moment einfach nicht genug Geld zur Verfügung steht. 

*ACHTUNG*: Da gleich ein langer, scheinbar nicht endender Schwall an Text über dich hereinbricht, würde ich dir empfehlen, vorher einen Kaffee oder schwarzen Tee zu trinken, einen weiteren bereit stehen zu haben und einen Kollegen darauf abzurichten, dir in die Seite zu pieken, solltest du einnicken. Das sind natürlich nur Vorsichtsmaßnahmen, habe mir natürlich auch Mühe gegeben den Text nicht allzu trocken werden zu lassen.


*Bisher verbaute Hardware:*
*Prozessor*: 		Intel Core i7-3770 
*CPU-Kühler*: 		Medion Erazer Turmkühler 
*Arbeitsspeicher*: 	Nanya Technology 16 GB DDR3-1333 (4 x 4GB) 
*Mainboard*: 		MEDION MS-7785 
*Grafikkarte*: 		NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 (Referenzdesign) 2 GB VRAM
*Netzteil*: 		Cougar CGR B2-700 
*Gehäuse*: 		Medion Erazer Tower 
*Gehäuselüfter*: 		3 x 120 mm hec DFS122512L 
*SSD*: 			Micron C 400 64 GB 
*HDD*: 			Seagate BarraCuda Green 2 TB
*Optisches Laufwerk*: 	Samsung DVD-Brenner 
*Monitor*: 		Samsung S27B350H 

*Ausgewählte Produkte:*
*SSD*: 			Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
*Netzteil*: 		Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
*CPU-Kühler*: 		Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set*: 		3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
*Gehäuse*: 		Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte*: 	MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Kommen wir zu seiner jetzigen Hardware, die ich für die Pimp-My-PC-Aktion im vorletzten Jahr heimlich, wenn nicht sogar auf dem Niveau eines Geheimagenten, ermittelt habe. Er musste zur Uni und ich war noch in seiner Wohnung, aber das zählt trotzdem:


*Prozessor: Intel Core i7-3770 *
Bisher erledigt er noch alle Aufgaben zuverlässig. Übertakten ist nicht drin, da der Prozessor keinen freien Multiplikator besitzt und das später genannte Mainboard kaum Funktionen bietet. Auch die Kühlung ist nicht ausreichend, wodurch ich einfach zu große Angst habe, seinen Rechner zu rösten. Wenn im Zuge dieser Aktion nicht das Mainboard getauscht werden müsste, würde ich den erstmal noch weiter werkeln lassen. Obwohl die nächste Generation Intel-Prozessoren, besonders der i9-9900K, dann aber doch schon mein Interesse wecken. Wobei mich der Preis und die mit der hohen Leistungsaufnahme einhergehende nötige Kühlleistung im freigeschalteten Zustand (ohne die 95 Watt TDP) dann doch wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholt.

*CPU-Kühler: Medion Erazer Turmkühler *
Das Teil ist wirklich kaum schön zu reden. Der Kühler ist halbiert und der winzig kleine 80mm-Lüfter befindet sich zwischen den zwei Lamellenpaketen. Bei jedem Rechnerstart dreht der Winzling hoch und wird kurzzeitig laut wie ein Laubgebläse. Die hohe Drehzahl allein kann das Geräusch nicht verursachen, da muss noch irgendeine böse Vibration im Spiel sein. Auch nach der anfänglichen Eskalation läuft der Lüfter nicht leise, sondern surrt mit 1550 U/min vor sich hin. Außerdem ist der Kühler verdreht eingebaut und lässt sich auch nicht gerade drehen, wodurch er nicht einfach aus dem Gehäuse hinausbläst, sondern immer noch zusätzlich gegen die Wand. Durch den schrägen Einbau hat auch die rechteckige Kupferplatte nicht vollständig Kontakt zum Prozessor. Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, was sich dabei gedacht wurde. Falls ihr euch wundert, wo die ganzen Details herkommen: ich hatte den vorher auch verbaut und habe eine gewisse Abneigung entwickelt. Am liebsten würde ich den Turm direkt mit kontrollierten Sprengungen zum Einsturz bringen, aber der muss im Zuge dieser Aktion erst einmal bleiben, da mir der Tausch des Netzteils wichtiger ist. Prioritäten setzen ist schon eine gemeine Sache.

*Arbeitsspeicher: Nanya Technology 16 GB DDR3-1333 (4 x 4GB) *
Die Menge an Speicher ist gut, die Taktrate nicht optimal. Man kann aber gut damit spielen und arbeiten, von daher kann man nicht meckern. Beim Tausch des Unterbaus muss auch dieser weichen, nur muss das leider noch warten.

*Mainboard: MEDION MS-7785 *
Ein OEM-Mainboard aus dem Bilderbuch. Grinst einen regelrecht an mit seiner grünen Farbe. Wenn ich da ans Übertakten denke, treibt es mir die Schweißperlen auf die Stirn. Da lasse ich lieber die Finger von, möchte meinen Kopf noch behalten. Als microATX-Mainboard ist es sehr knapp bemessen, so dass größere CPU-Kühler, Arbeitsspeicher und Grafikkarte zwangsweise kuscheln müssen. Ein Tausch im Zuge dieser Aktion wäre wirklich super, wenn da nicht noch so viele Folgekosten entstehen würden. 

*Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 (Referenzdesign) 2 GB VRAM*
Am Anfang wirklich gut, mittlerweile aber stark überfordert. Die 2 GB an VRAM sind wirklich sehr knapp bemessen, vor allem wenn die Auflösung auf WQHD erhöht werden soll. In aktuellen Spielen müssen die Grafikeinstellungen jedoch schon heruntergeschraubt werden. Mittlerweile gab es auch schon öfter PC-Abstürze im Zusammenhang mit der Grafikkarte (Texturfehler und Standbilder mit brummenden Lautsprechern), wodurch ich befürchte, dass die demnächst den Geist aufgeben könnte. Da die Karte permanent an ihrer Leistungsgrenze läuft, dreht der Lüfter dementsprechend hoch. Im Referenzdesign lautstärketechnisch ein ausgezeichneter Staubsauger-Imitator. Passt immerhin gut zum Laubgebläse-CPU-Kühler. 

*Netzteil: Cougar CGR B2-700 *
Es ist nicht besonders laut, aber auch nicht leise. Optisch kein Highlight wegen des non-modularen Aufbaus. Das Kabelmanagement im vorgefertigten PC lässt generell wirklich stark zu wünschen übrig, aber darum kümmere ich mich noch. Die 700 W sind aber vollkommen ausreichend für ein Single-GPU-System und 80-Plus-Bronze-Effizienz ist auch nicht schlecht. Was mir aber wirklich Bauchschmerzen bereitet sind das Alter von mittlerweile 5 Jahren und die fehlenden Schutzschaltungen. OVP, OPP und SCP sind vorhanden, UVP, OCP und OTP fehlen aber. Ich bin da eher übervorsichtig und gerade wenn man sagt, „Ne das brauch‘ ich eh nicht“ zerlegt es einen. „Safety first“ und „Better safe than sorry“ und so, oder?

*Gehäuse: Medion Erazer Tower *
Ein als PC-Gehäuse getarntes Batmobil-Imitat, verfeinert mit Abdeckungen und Türen aus knarrendem Plastik. Früher traf das noch den Geschmack, heutzutage steht man mehr auf Eleganz. Wir sind ja schließlich erwachsen. Männliche Männer mit Klasse. Nur ohne Bärte, da meinte es die Genetik nicht so gut mit uns. Mich stört jedoch besonders, dass das Mainboard nur invertiert angebracht werden kann, meinen Bruder stört das aber nicht. So steht der Rechner halt an der linken Seite seines Schreibtischs. Wirklich gefährlich ist meines Erachtens nach aber der am Gehäuse befindliche große, bedrohlich rot leuchtende „Overclock“-Knopf. Wer weiß schon, auf welches Level die Spannungen da intern gehoben werden, einsehen kann man das nicht. Eine Wundertüte also, die man besser nicht anfassen sollte, vor allem ohne „K“-Prozessor. 

*Gehäuselüfter: 3 x 120 mm hec DFS122512L *
Die drehen relativ langsam mit 800 U/min und sind dadurch relativ leise. Ob sie viel Luft bewegen, lässt sich schlecht beurteilen. An der Hand fühlt es sich an als würde jemand schwach gegen hauchen, so als würde man die Brille putzen wollen. 

*SSD: Micron C 400 64 GB *
Eine SSD auf der sich das Betriebssystem befindet ist ja wirklich eine gute Sache, nur ist die hier so klein, dass sogar das Windows 10 Upgrade aus mangelndem Speicherplatz nicht durchgeführt werden konnte. Daher habe ich ihm jetzt schon eine Samsung 850 EVO mit 250 GB als Weihnachtsgeschenk gekauft, auf die dann sein Betriebssystem umziehen soll. Falls ich hier gewinnen sollte, werde ich sie ihm schon vorzeitig schenken und gleich mit den neuen Komponenten zusammen einbauen. Die kleinere SSD soll dann weiterhin für Spiele zuständig sein, wenn auch nicht viel Platz ist.

*HDD: Seagate BarraCuda Green 2 TB *
Das ist eigentlich eine recht gute Festplatte. Man hört sie zwar rattern, wenn Lese- oder Schreibprozesse laufen, aber das machen sie ja im Endeffekt alle. Das Alter von 5 Jahren könnte auch bald zu Problemen führen, daher sind Datensicherungen und System-Backups fleißig durchzuführen.

*Optisches Laufwerk: Samsung DVD-Brenner *
Ich bin ja Verfechter eines optischen Laufwerks in einem PC, ganz ohne ist mir nichts. Das hier macht seinen Job gut, im Brennbetrieb wird es nur sehr laut, fast wie ein Hubschrauber. Lässt man Prime95 und FurMark laufen und brennt eine DVD gleichzeitig, hat man einen staubsaugenden Laubgebläse-Hubschrauber. Vorne ansaugen, hinten auspusten, klingt für mich nach einem gelungenen Konzept für maximalen Schub im Flugbetrieb. Und dabei wird Haus und Garten auf Vordermann gebracht. Eigentlich doch optimal.

*Monitor: Samsung S27B350H *
Der Monitor gefällt mir, Full-HD Auflösung war bisher auch immer ausreichend. Er geht schön schnell an, ohne lästige Einblendungen (anders als meine Bildschirm-Fernseher-Kombi, welche die ersten 5 Sekunden einen grauen Balken auf ganzer Breite und 5 cm Höhe von oben anzeigt). Im Standby piept er nur etwas nervig, wenn auch nur sehr leise. 


Wie aus meinen Kommentaren zu seinen verbauten Komponenten deutlich wird, braucht er wirklich ein Update. Leider kann ich nicht alles optimieren, sondern muss Kompromisse eingehen. Das ist ja aber auch Sinn dieses Gewinnspiels. Von daher habe ich mich für ihn für folgende Komponenten entschieden:

*SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte) *
Diese SSD bietet mehr als genug Platz, um seine Spiele darauf zu installieren. Sie würde seine alte kleine SSD ersetzen, da sein Mainboard nicht genügend SATA III-Anschlüsse für die Anbindung von drei SSDs hat. Mit diesem Upgrade kann er jedoch vollkommen bedenkenlos alle seine Spiele auf das schnelle Laufwerk installieren und darf sich über kurze Ladezeiten freuen.
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Die höhere Sicherheit des neuen Netzteils durch die zusätzlichen Schutzmaßnahmen OCP, UVP und OTP, die um 12 % erhöhte Effizienz und das modulare Kabelmanagement haben mich dann doch überzeugt. Eine Leistung von 600 W ist ein bisschen knapp für die neue Grafikkarten-Generation gepaart mit leistungshungrigen neuen Prozessoren, 1000 W sind zu viel für ein Single-GPU-System. Daher entscheide ich mich für das gute Mittelmaß von 850 W. 

*CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte) *
Dieses Jahr habe ich endlich die Möglichkeit, sowohl Netzteil als auch CPU-Kühler zu tauschen. Somit kann der alte Kühler, welcher schon lange ein Dorn in meinem Auge ist, endlich ausrangiert werden. Die Kühlleistung des Dark Rock Pro 4 ist zwar vollkommen übertrieben, da ich mich bei seinem Mainboard nicht ans Übertakten traue, aber irgendwann in Zukunft muss er da auch mal aufrüsten und dann kann der Kühler seine Muskeln spielen lassen. Aber von dem lautlosen Betrieb des neuen Kühlers hat er schon jetzt was.

*Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte) *
Am liebsten hätte ich natürlich die Silent Wings 3 genommen, aber da fehlt ein Punkt. Ist aber nicht so schlimm, die zusätzlichen Lüfter sind eh nur ein Bonus, um seinen Luftstrom zu verbessern. Ich hätte sie auch weglassen können, da das Dark Base Pro 900 eh drei Silent Wings 3 hat, aber da kommt dann doch die Gier durch. Wenn ich die Punkte zur Verfügung hab, dann sollte ich sie auch ausnutzen, auch wenn der Vorteil gering ausfällt. Immerhin ehrlich oder?

*Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)*
Das Gehäuse hatte ich schon immer auf der Wunschliste. Und besonders die Möglichkeit das invertierten Einbaus ist für meinen Bruder praktisch, wenn der Rechner weiterhin auf der linken Seite seines Schreibtischs stehen soll. Außerdem wichtig für uns ist die Möglichkeit optische Laufwerke unterzubringen, welche aufgrund der Tür elegant verschwinden. Integrierte LED-Beleuchtung, mehr USB 3.0-Anschlüsse an der Front, eine Lüftersteuerung und der Wechsel von Gitter zu Glasscheibe sind wirklich schöne und praktische Veränderungen. Die Silent Wings 3 habe ich selbst auch verbaut und die sind wirklich superleise. Mit diesem Gehäuse kann dann das Batmobil auf den Schrottplatz und beim Umbau sorge ich dann auch für das richtige Kabelmanagement, welches jetzt ja noch nicht vorhanden ist. 

*Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)*
Wohl die wichtigste Komponente fürs Gaming und auch jetzt sein limitierender Faktor. Mit der RTX 2070 kann er seine GTX 680 - und die Ruckler gleich mit - in Rente schicken. Für die nächsten Jahre sollte diese Karte genug Reserven haben. Vor allem für Gaming in WQHD, denn 4K ist im Moment nicht das Ziel. Im Vergleich zu älteren Spielen ohne Raytracing-Unterstützung hat er damit auch schon eine riesige Verbesserung der Leistung. In WQHD würde sich diese Verbesserung noch weiter erhöhen, unter anderem da der Grafikspeicher seiner jetzigen Karte so gering ist. Die Anzahl der CUDA-Cores und die Taktraten steigen deutlich, sowohl von GPU als auch vom Speicher und die Menge an Speicher steigt um 6 GB. Sollten dann noch die neuen Features der RTX-Modelle in Spielen unterstützt werden, wird die Mehrleistung erst recht spürbar.

Damit sind meine doch recht lang gewordenen Ausführungen zu Ende. Ich hoffe sehr, ihr könnt mir helfen ihm zu helfen und dass deine Seite nicht wund gepiekt wurde. Er weiß übrigens von der ganzen Aktion nichts, das Hardware-Paket wäre also eine riesige Überraschung. Ich würde ihn dann besuchen und die Teile selbst einbauen, sollte ich (oder besser gesagt er) gewinnen. Und für mich springt dann seine Seele, eine Schärpe und ein Diadem dabei heraus, eine Win-Win-Situation also.


PS: Hier ist das Bild seines „Schmuckstücks“




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Elektroskalpell (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,

erst einmal möchte ich mich herzlich bei Ihnen und Ihren Partnern für das Gewinnspiel bedanken, die Gelegenheit kommt nämlich gerade recht. Bis vor wenigen Monaten hat mir mein Rechner von Anfang 2014 treue Dienste geleistet. Leider hat sich dann das Netzteil verabschiedet, und auch mein Z87-Board mit in den Tod gerissen. Weil ich schnell Ersatz benötigte, und ein Angebot bekam, das ich nicht ablehnen konnte, sieht mein Rechner jetzt wie folgt aus:


Gehäuse (2014): Corsair Carbide 330R
Mainboard (2019): MSI B360 Gaming Pro Carbon
CPU (2019): i5 9400F
CPU-Kühler (2019): Alpenföhn Brocken Eco Advanced (mit Silent Wings 3 120mm-Lüfter) 
RAM (2019): 2x8GB Corsair Venegeance 2666
Grafik (2014): Gigabyte Windforce GTX 770 4GB
Laufwerke (2014): 1x Samsung 840 Pro SSD mit 256 GB (hat laut HWInfo noch 97% Lebensdauer übrig  und 1x Seagate HDD mit 2 TB
Netzteil (2019): Seasonic Focus+ Gold 650W
Monitor (2009): Asus VW 246H (2009 ist kein Tippfehler ^^)


Einsatzzweck: Hauptsächlich zocken. Ich würde aber auch gerne wieder damit anfangen, Cinema4D-Renderings zu erstellen, Lizenzen für ältere Versionen gibt es mittlerweile zu recht humanen Preisen. Zocken bleibt aber Hauptnutzung.


Ergänzendes zum Bestand: Das Gehäuse ist zwar nach heutigen Standards kein besonders gutes, ich mag es aber und würde es behalten. Als Gehäuselüfter fungieren zwei 140mm Lüfter von Fractal in der Front und ein Noctua F12 120mm im Heck. Der Wingboost-Lüfter des Brocken Eco Advanced musste raus, da er zwar nicht direkt laut ist, aber ein ganz fieses Brummgeräusch abgibt, bei sowas werde ich grenzhysterisch . Getauscht habe ich ihn gegen einen bequiet Silent Wings 3 120mm. Hat zwar nicht gleich gepasst, aber mit ein paar längs geteilten Gummientkopplern für Festplatten darunter ging das schon. CPU und Mainboard tun ihren Dienst, aufgrund des gesperrten overclockings und des gesperrten RAM-Taktes sind sie aber vom Zukunftspotential her recht eingeschränkt. Die GPU taugt noch für Indie-Games oder ein paar ältere Perlen, FHD mit mittleren Details ist in neueren Spielen aber schon eine Qual. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gewählt habe ich folgende Komponenten:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)


Warum ich diese Teile gewählt habe: 16 GB RAM sind jetzt Standard, nach dem Pimpen soll allerdings auch wieder für ein paar Jahre Ruhe sein, 32GB sind also sicher eine gute Idee. Außerdem sollten die Ballistix LT Microns REV E verbaut haben, dem ja geradezu sagenhaftes overclocking-Potential nachgesagt wird. Die MX500 2 TB soll meine 2 TB HDD ersetzen. Die hat es auch langsam verdient, in den Ruhestand zu gehen. Das Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon hat die Spannungsversorgung auch für die größten Coffee Lakes und ist gut ausgestattet. Die kleine Version des Vorgängers hab ich ja schon, und bin bis auf gegebene Einschränkungen sehr zufrieden. Die 5700XT Gaming X ist genau der Kracher, den ich brauche und ein perfekter WQHD-Ersatz für meinen Bestand. Mein 10 Jahre alter Monitor muss auch bald aufs Altenteil, dass würde ich dann aufeinander abstimmen (siehe unten).  


Was ich darüber hinaus noch ändern würde:
Das B360 Gaming Pro Carbon sperrt Overclocking für die CPU generell, der 9400F ist sowieso nicht übertaktbar und begrenzt den RAM-Takt auf 2666 MHz. Zusätzlich zu dem neuen Z390 Gaming Pro Carbon würde ich mir bei Gelegenheit noch einen i7 9700k gönnen (sofern Intel endlich aus seiner Starre erwacht, und den Wettbewerb mit AMD aufnimmt, sprich, die Preise endlich runter gehen). Der 9700k gilt ja als exzellent übertaktbar, ich erhoffe mir da einiges.

CPU-Kühlung: für den 9400F kann das so bleiben, für einen 9700k vermutlich nicht. Einen Dark Rock Pro 4 oder Noctua NH-D15 würde ich nicht in das Gehäuse bekommen. Vielleicht eine AIO-Wasserkühlung, bequiet hat ja für 2020 ein neues Modell angekündigt. Die Gehäuselüfter würde ich auf jeden Fall tauschen. Die jetzigen funktionieren zwar ganz gut, erfüllen aber meine Silent-Bedürfnisse nicht so recht. Lüfter der Wahl wären Silent Wings 3. NB Eloops würde ich auch gerne mal ausprobieren, die passen aber, zumindest in der Front, nicht ins Gehäuse. Leise muss das ganze System in jedem Fall sein, auch unter Last nicht zu laut, da ich da erstens recht empfindlich bin, und zweitens mit offenen Kopfhören spiele. Diese gefallen mir klanglich besser, sind aber anfällig für Störgeräusche von außen. 

Ein neuer Bildschirm wird auch fällig, der jetzige läuft nach 10 Jahren zwar immer noch wie eine Eins, ist in Sachen Bildqualität aber doch sehr veraltet in läuft nur mit 60 Hz. Ich würde mir einen 27-Zoller mit WQHD und FreeSync gönnen (u. a. deswegen auch die Wahl der Grafikkarte). Für GSync legt man ordentlich extra drauf, Gsync compatible traue ich nicht so recht, da liest man so einiges negatives. Außerdem sind die wenigen GSync-Monitore, die es gibt fast alle im "Gaming"-Design mit Krähenfüßen und so, was ich, ähhhm, sagen wir "nicht mag". 

Abschließend: Ich spiele leidenschaftlich gerne und habe mich dieses Jahr auch mit einigen alten Perlen wie Dragon Age Origins, Dead Space oder Anno 1404 eingedeckt. So sehr ich die alten Klassiker aber auch liebe, für neue Games wie Anno 1800 oder kommende Knaller wie Cyberpunk 2077 oder Bloodlines 2 wäre neue Hardware doch dringend geboten. Ich hoffe, mit meiner Bewerbung überzeugt zu haben.


----------



## Sterni75 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Hallo PCGH-Team*,

Ich möchte mich bei PCGH-Team bedanken das Ihr uns Hardware Freaks: -) Jahr für Jahr mit soclhe Aktionen Verwöhnt. Natürich Wunsch Ich allen Bewerber viel Glück
seid Jahren schiebe Ich das aufrüsten meines Alten Rehner vor mir hin, da es nicht al zu günstig ist ein Rechner auf den Aktuellen stand zu bringen. Ich habe mir schon einige neue Komponenten Angeschaft aber es fehlen noch ein paar Teile um mein ca 10 Jahre alten Rechner auf zu rüsten. 




*Mein Alter Rechner und vorhandene Neue Hardware

*


*Prozessor**:* *Phenom II 955BE   *(die Leistung lässt sehr zum wünschen übrig)
Neuer CPU ist schon vorhanden* AMD Ryzen 5  3600X*



*Mainboard*: *MSI 790FX-GD70 (*das board läuft auch nicht mehr so wie es früher war)
Abhilfe Schaft das vorhandene neue Mainboard *MSI MEG X570 Ace *
 


*CPU-Kühler*: *Zalman CNPS 9900LED (*Extrem Laut und kaum Kühlleistung)
hier soll eine Aio Wakü * COOLER MASTER MASTERLIQUID ML240L RGB* Abhilfe schaffen (sollte nächste Woche von MSI komen)
 


*Grafikkarte*: *Gainward GTX275 (*zum Spielen inzwischen so gut wie ungeeignet)
eine neue Grafikkarte ist leider noch nicht im Sicht
 



*Arbeitsspeicher**:* *Corsair Dominator GT 2x2 GB 1600MHZ *(eindeutig zu wenig und zu langsam)
aber Rettung ist in Sicht mit dem neuen  *Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 16GB (2x8GB) 3600MHz C18*
 


*Festplatten:** Samsung SpinPoint F1 HD322HJ & Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB (HD103SJ) ** (*die kleine 320 GB platte muss dringend getauscht werden die macht schon laute geräusche)
Ersatz für die SpinPoint F1 HD322HJ ist schon vorhanden eine *Corsair Force MP510 480 GB NVMe PCIe Gen3 x4 M.2-SSD  *ersatz für die große platte fehlt mir noch
 


*Gehäuse:* *Cooler Master CM 690 III *
 


*Netzteil: **Be quiet! Pure Power 500 Watt** (*könnte etwas stärker sein*)*





Wie Ihr sieht ist mein Rechner sehr in die Jahre gekommen, spielen und Arbeiten macht kaum noch Spaß da er fast nur noch hängen bleibt. Nach 3-4 Tabs mit Firefox ist mein DDR Ram überfüllt und habe da nur noch Standbild.
Jetzt kommen meine Ausgewählte Komponenten


*Ausgewählte Komponenten*



*SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB* (11 Punkte)

*Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt* (7 Punkte)
*Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM* (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC* (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 47 Punkte von 55 (8 Punkte übrig)


Auswahlkriterien

*Crucial MX500 2 TB*
eine zuverlässige und Schnelle SSD mit genug Platz um einige Spiele,  Filme und Daten unter zu bringen  Ideal zum Tausch von meiner *Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB (HD103SJ) *


*Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt*
das Optimale Netzteil für die Ausgewählten Komponenten und hat genug Reserven um wieder eein wenig zu Übertakten.

*Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM* (120 oder 140 mm)
Meine Gehäuse Lüfter sind nicht unbedingt Silent so wäre es Super gegen Neue zu Tauschen um ein wenig Ruhe ins Gehäuse zu bringen.


*MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC*

Nun, *träum*,  darüber würde ich aus Preis-/Leistungs-Gründen selbst nie nachdenken (Ich könnte mir höchstens eine GTX 1660 Ti Leisten) Eindlich wieder Zocken das wäre Freude Pur.

Die ausgesuchten Komponenten wären die ideale Ergänzung zur meiner vorhandene Hardware.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir kommen die Tränen wenn Ich das Bild anschaue die Hardware bringt mich immer wieder an die Verzweiflungs grenze.

Und hier ist meine Vorhandene Hardware



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Glück euch allen!


----------



## skorpion777ss (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

mein aktueller PC ist schon in die Jahre gekommen. Vor einem Jahr habe ich meine SSD und Grafikkarte verloren, und bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, sie zu ersetzen. Da ich noch Student bin, konnte ich keinen richtigen update machen. Wenn ich eine der glücklichen werde, würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

mein Aktuelles System:
RAM: 8GB Kingston DDR3 1333MHz
HDD x3: WD 10EZRX, WD15EARX und WD40EZRZ
Netzteil: Corsair RM550 x
CPU-Kühler: Intelbox-Kühler
Gehäuse: altes no name Gehäuse
Intel-Mainboard: Asus P8H67-V
Grafikkarte: Radeon HD 4300
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600 6x 3.40GHz 



Pimp My PC 2019 Konfiguration:
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor 8G OC (9 Punkte)

Gesamt: 51 Punkte von 55 (4 Punkte übrig)

Selbst nachrüsten würde ich:
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X

Vielen Dank, dass ihr diesen tollen Gewinspiel organisiert habt

P.S. Glückwünsch an alle Gewinner


----------



## CallMeEvil (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

mein Setup würde so aussehen (Bei den Lüftern die 140mm Variante):

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Als CPU käme dann noch ein R5 3600 dazu
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5
NT: 550 Watt Cooler Master V550 Modular 80+ Gold
CPU Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH Edition

Mein jetziges System mit 6700k auf z170 mit RX480 geht dann an meinen Bruder.
Der arme Student rennt noch mit C2Q 6600 rum und einer R9 380, die ich ihm bei meinem Systemwechsel 2017 vermacht habe 

Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer!
LG
Daniel


----------



## holzinger (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

ich freue mich, dass es auch dieses Jahr wieder Pimp my PC gibt. Ich wollte schon länger endlich mal in neue Hardware investieren. Da immer auch andere Ausgaben wichtig waren, habe ich das immer aufgeschoben. Mit den neuen AMD Prozessoren und Boards ist mein Interesse wieder so richtig geweckt, jetzt einen PC zusammenzustellen und schrauben, das wäre schon was. Im Freundeskreis habe ich neue PCs geschraubt, ohne meinen eigenen anzufassen. Für's Arbeiten und für ältere Spiele, z.B. GTA 4 und zuletzt Pillars of Eternity, hat es noch gereicht. Die Grafikkarte wurde zweimal aufgerüstet, sonst wäre schon viel eher der Spaß vorbei gewesen. Die alte Hardware läuft trotz des Alters noch problemlos, nur von einigen Festplatten musste ich mich verabschieden.

Im Moment besteht mein PC aus folgenden Komponenten:
Prozessor: Intel Core I5 750 Lynnfield
Mainboard: Gigabyte P55M-UD2
Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston PC3-10700 8 Gigabyte
Grafikkarte: MSI Nvidia Geforce GTX 760
Prozessorkühler: Alpenföhn Brocken
 Netzteil: Corsair TX 650 Watt
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Tower mit Lüftersteuerung:  
 Vorn,hinten und Deckel, sowie ein Lüfter im Seitenteil zusätzlich für die Grafikkarte

Neu zusammen gestellt mit der Pimp my PC 2019 Aufrüstaktion:


 RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Gehäuselüfter sind für die Kombination von Mainboard und Grafikkarte nicht mehr möglich.
Geplant sind hier dann Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 Lüfter.  

 Insgesamt 4 Stück: Front, Hinten und 2 mal Deckel.
Als Prozessor soll es der AMD Ryzen 3700X werden.

Das sollte insgesamt ein System ergeben, das wieder für einige Zeit Spielspaß möglich macht. 

Liebe Grüße an das Team, macht weiter so !


----------



## Wusel-Zwillinge (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
ich würde gerne am "Pimp my PC"- Gewinnspiel teilnehmen, da mein jetziger PC sehr langsam arbeitet. Weiterhin würde ich auch sehr darüber freuen, da ich vor kurzem erst Geburtstag hatte. Die Komponenten in meinem jetzigem PC sind folgende:

• Prozessor : AMD A6-7400K Radeon R5
• RAM : 2x Kingston 4096MB 1600MHz
• Mainboard : A68HM-K
• HDD : Seagate ST1000DM010 BarraCuda 1 TB HDD

Die Teile, die ich ausgewählt habe sind folgende:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Teile, die ich ausgewählt habe sind folgende:

• RAM : Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2x 8 GiB DDR4-3200
• SSD : Crucial P1 500GB
• Netzteil : Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt
• CPU-Kühler : Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4
• Lüfter-Sets : -
• Gehäuse : -
• Mainboard : MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi
• Grafikkarte : MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus


----------



## Speedbone (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Stellvertretend für meinen Junior der gerne ein Upgrade hätte : 

altes system :
CPU:         i7-4790k
RAM:        4x F3-1600C9S-8GXM
SSD:         Samsung 850 Evo 250 GB
PSU:         be quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 650W
PCH:        Thermaltake Versa H26 TG
GPU:        MSI GeForce GTX 1660 Ti GAMING X 6G
CPU-K:    MSI Name nicht bekannt.
BOARD:   Asrock Z97 Pro 4


CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Dazu würde eine Ryzen 3700X und eine PCIe 4.0 M.2 SSD kommen und entsprechender RAM


----------



## Drottel (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

  auch wenn ich ein passablen Rechner habe, der die meisten Aufgaben problemlos meistert, so wäre ein neues Grundgerüst sicher nicht verkehrt (die CPU ist immerhin 7 Jahre alt) auch wenn es mehr ein neuer Rechner wäre als ein Pimp. Eure Aktion bietet mir da die Möglichkeit ein neues grundsolides System aufzubauen ohne den finanziellen Rahmen zu sprengen und hoffentlich auch in 7 Jahre noch solide Arbeit leistet.

Zu meinem System:


CPU: *Intel Xeon 1230 v2 * 
GPU: *ZOTAC Geforce GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme * 
Ram: *16GB DDR3-1600* (Mix aus verschiedenen Riegel) 
Mainboard: *Asrock Z77 Pro3* 
Speicher: 4x *SSD* und 1x *HDD* 
Kühler: *Dark Rock Pro 2* 
PSU: *BQ Straight Power E9 580W* 
Soundkarte: *ASUS Xonar DG* 
Gehäuse: *Cooler Master HAF 912* 
      Bis auf die Grafikkarte und die SSDs besteht mein System aus 7 Jahren alten Teilen die zwar ihre Arbeit verrichten aber das Alter macht sich dann doch in bestimmten Situationen bemerkbar. Die CPU bricht bei CPU lastigen Spielen ein und die GPU wird auch nicht genügend gefüttert,  mein Speicher besteht aus einem bunten Mix aus Riegeln und ein Teil der SSDs sind noch mit SATA2 angebunden (auch wenn es in der Praxis nicht bemerkbar ist). Das Gehäuse hält nur noch die Teile am Platz und die Soundkarte macht mit jedem neuen Betriebssystem erstmal Treiberprobleme (und da sich Windows ständig selbst zumüllt passiert das leider öfters).

Gewählte Komponenten:

  Um all dem ein Ende zu setzten habe ich mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden:


RAM: *Ballistix Sport LT 4x 8 GiB DDR4-3200* (8 Punkte) 
SSD: *Crucial MX500 2 TB* (11 Punkte) 
CPU-Kühler: *Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4* (4 Punkte) 
Gehäuse: *Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black* (11 Punkte) 
AMD-Mainboard: *MSI MEG X570 Ace* (19 Punkte) 
 Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

  Von meiner Seite kämme dann noch ein neuer *Ryzen 7 3700X* sowie ein bisschen pimping da den gewählten Teilen ein farblicher Kontrast fehlt.

Jetzt zu den Gründen wieso ich denke, dass die gewählten Teile meinem System am meisten helfen würden.

RAM
  da der Speicherbedarf neuer Spiele und Programme konstant steigt sorge ich gleich mit 32 GiB vor, die erhöhte Bandbreite, im Vergleich zu meinen jetzigen DDR3 1600, dürfte meine Berechnungen für das Studium deutlich beschleunigen. Zudem wäre ich meinen Riegel-Mix los auch wenn er (mit Abstrichen in der Performance) stabil läuft.

SSD
  In meinem System stecken schon mehrere SSDs leider sind diese nur von kleiner Kapazität. Mit einer größeren könnte ich die Anzahl verringern und die letzte HDD endgültig zur Externen machen, zumal das ausgesuchte Mainboard nur 4 Sata Anschlüsse hat und ich zur Zeit alle 6 belege. 

Netzteil
  Da ich bereits ein Straight Power mit 580W habe sehe ich hier keinen Mehrwert ein neueres Netzteil mit 850 oder 1000 Watt zu nehmen, zumal ich diese Leistung (noch) nicht benötige.

CPU-Kühler
  da ich mit meinem jetzigen Dark Rock Pro 2 sehr zufrieden bin, dieser aber nicht mit dem AM4 Sockel kompatibel ist, nehme ich für ein neues System auch wieder.

Lüfter-Sets
  da ich noch ein paar gute Lüfter habe und in dem gewählten Gehäuse bereits 3 Silent Wings verbaut sind benötige ich keine neuen Lüfter.

Gehäuse
  Mein Gehäuse wäre eigentlich ganz schick wenn ich die Seitenabdeckung noch hätte, die wurde bei meinem Umzug aber so verbeult, dass ein anbringen nicht mehr möglich war. Das Sichtfenster gefällt mir zwar der Staub aber nicht. Platz für meine 2,5" Festplatten gibt es auch nicht genügend weshalb sie lose im Gehäuse liegen. Das Kabelmanagment ist eine Katastrophe so, dass ich die Rückwand mit Gewalt zudrücken muss weil es kaum Platz für Kabel gibt. Deshalb muss mal endlich ein neues Gehäuse her! Auch wenn mir das Orange von dem 801 besser gefällt als das Schwarz vom  Dark Base, überzeugt mich das modulare Design; und fehlende Farbkontraste sind keine Problem was eine Airbrush und ein paar Sleeves nicht beheben würde.

Mainboard
  Ein neues System braucht auch eine solide Grundlage also wähle ich gleich das Beste wenn es die Punkte schon her geben. Zwar hat das Board nur 4 Sata Anschlüsse mit einer neuen größeren SSD und wenn ich endlich das DVD-Laufwerk rauschmeiße dass ich nie benutze sollte das kein Problem sein. Zumal das Board auch 3 M.2 Slots hat die weitere SSDs besitzt. Zwei Netzwerk Anschlüsse sind ebenfalls ein nettes extra was mir erlaubt nicht immer über einen Switch oder Router zu gehen wenn ich Daten zwischen verschiedenen Geräten übertragen will und vielleicht hält es wirklich was das Marketing verspricht: _"Mit dem ACE in deinem System ist gewinnen vorprogrammiert"_.

Grafikkarte
  Meine 1070 ist für mich ausreichend auch wenn eine RTX2080 verlockend wäre; neue CPU, Mainboard und Ram sind definitiv sinnvoller.

Prozessor
  Ohne neue CPU bringt mir das oben genannte nichts, deshalb werde ich im Falle eines Gewinns einen RYZEN 7 3700X einbauen. Dieser sollte ausreichend Power haben um endlich mal Strategiespiele (Civ6 & Total War) auf riesigen Karten zu spielen ohne die CPU in die Knie zu zwingen.

Zu Guter Letzt noch zwei Bilder meines Rechners,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Drottel


----------



## M1stm4de (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich bei euch für die Pimp my PC 2019 Aktion bewerben.

Meine aktuellen Komponenten:

CPU: i5 6600K
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger
CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte r9 290 windforce 3x oc
Arbeitsspeicher: HyperX D416GB 2133-14 Fury Black K2 KHX
Festplatten: Samsung 840 EVO, Crucial MX500, Samsung HD204UI 
Gehäuse: Thermaltake armor
Netzteil: Enermax Triathlor ECO 650W ATX24

Ausgewählte Komponenten:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ich möchte den PC selber zusammen bauen.

Ich machte bei der Aktion mit, da ich auch gerne mal ohne Gehörschutz zum Beispiel eine entspannte Runde Anno 1800 spielen würde. 
Dieses weiß meine R9 290 aber immer geschickt, mit ihrem nah an einem startenden Jet erinnernden Geräuschpegel, zu verhindern.
Deswegen würde ich diese gerne, nach Jahren der guten Arbeit, in den verdienten Ruhestand schicken und mein System mit der Geforce RTX 2070 in neue leise und leistungsstärkere Zeiten starten.
Das Gehäuse habe ich mir ausgesucht, da ich die Modularität die hier geboten wird sehr spannend finde.
Und in Kombination mit dem Lüfter-Set die Möglichkeit den PC extrem leise betreiben zu können.
Dank der Crucial MX500 2 TB  könnte ich dann noch meine Samsung HDD 2 TB ausmustern.
Der neue RAM würde dem System dann den letzten Schliff geben.

Liebe Grüße an ganze PCGH-Team
Tobias


----------



## tecnique (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich für Pimp my PC 2019.


---Derzeit verbaute Hardware ----------------------------------------------------------------
Prozessor:                    AMD FX-6350
CPU-Kühler:	            Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition
Mainboard:	            MSI 970A-G43 (MS-7693)
Ram-Module, 2x:	     DDR3 SDRAM Corsair CML8GX3M2A2133C11 (4 GB), 1067 MHz, Timings 9-9-9-24, Dual-Channel
Grafikkarte:	             AMD Radeon HD 7970/R9 280X
SSD:             	            1) Crucial_CT256MX100SSD1 (256 GB)
		                           2) SanDisk SDSSDA240G	      (240 GB)
		                           3) Samsung SSD 860 EVO           (500 GB)
Netzteil:	                    Enermax Revolution X't 530w
Gehäuse:		             Corsair - Carbide Series™ 500R Mid-Tower-Gehäuse – Weiß
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die momentan bei mir verbaute Hardware ermöglicht bis jetzt noch das Spielen der meisten Games. Da ich in Zukunft nicht nur spielen, sondern auch die Schönheit des derzeit grafisch machbaren erleben und genießen möchte, werde ich meinen PC aufrüsten.
Bauteile die nicht unbedingt getauscht werden müssen, sollen nach Möglichkeit im derzeitigen System verbleiben. Bei der Auswahl der zu ersetzenden Komponenten habe ich darauf geachtet, dass diese möglichst zukunftssicher sind und Komponenten meines Rechners ersetzen, die bereits erste Ausfallerscheinungen zeigen (bspw. Artefakte bei GraKa, unregelmäßig). Durch die Gehäuse- und Mainboardwahl hoffe ich, das System noch lange nutzen und von Zeit zu Zeit weiter aufrüsten zu können. Durch das Lüfter-Set (140 mm) erhoffe ich mir genug zusätzliche Kühlleistung um die Grafikkarte bei Standardanwendungen im lüfterlosen Betrieb zu halten.

---meine Komponenten-Wahl für das Aufrüsten------------------------------------------
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Zusätzlich zu den oben genannten Komponenten habe ich vor das System mit einem AMD Ryzen 7 3700X zu bestücken.

LG
Manuel


----------



## EnerK (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ein fröhliches Hallo an Alle,

dieses Möhrchen braucht nicht nur einen Pimp sondern ein totales Makeover.
Aber immerhin wurden damit sämtliche Achievements auf allen
drei Realms von Diablo 3 erledigt. 100% gleichzeitig in Career, Season und die
Season Journey als Guardian erreichen sowohl in Europa, Amerika und Asien. 
Letztenendes ausschlaggebend in dem Rennen, das Mitte letzten Jahres sein
Ende fand, waren wohl die in Summe 30.000 Kopfgelder die u. a. dafür zu
absolvieren waren.

Dieser angegraute Champion wäre eigentlich ein Fall für das Museum des
Publishers, der aber augenscheinlich gerade reichlich andere Probleme hat.

Meine Recherchen - Tür auf, schau rein, Tür zu - haben zur Zeit folgende
Konfiguration ergeben:
AMD-Mainboard: ASUS M5A88-V EVO
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LP 4 x 4GB
SSD: Diverse kleinvolumige SSDs von Samsung und HDDs von WD
Lüfter-Set: 1x SmartCooler LFM1512M
CPU: AMD FX8750 (2 Kerne davon sind abgeschaltet - siehe Kühler)
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Alpine 64 GT Version2
GPU: Sapphire R9 380
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630W
Gehäuse: ein bereits vor 10 Jahren ausrangierter Transtec Office-PC,
                mit Verkabelung für 1,44"-Diskettenlaufwerk, USB 1.1 und
                noch mit orginalem Windows XP Professional Lizenzaufkleber

Die CPU war Ersatz für einen freigeschalteten AMD Phenom II X2, der dann
4 Kerne zur Verfügung gestellt hat, aber leider zwei Monate vor erscheinen
von AM4 aufgegeben hat.

Die GPU wurde seinerzeit zusammen mit dem Netzteil ausgetauscht um 
überhaupt Witcher 3 spielen zu können, vorher war darin eine HD 5670 verbaut.

Sollte sich dieser Kandidat in euren Augen als verdient und würdig erweisen,
würde ich tatsächlich das Netzteil hinüberretten wollen und ihm einen 
Ryzen 7 3700X spendieren.

Ausgewählte Produkte
RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Von den angebotenen CPU-Kühlern möchte ich allerdings keinen, da
sie alle nur bedingt mit dem ausgewählten Board kompatibel sind
(Ram-Bänke eingeschränkt nutzbar)
und mir stattdessen lieber die Slim-Variante zu 
Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
besorgen. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Maassi76 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!


Mein Computer ist am 28.09.2019 gestorben.
Er lief am Vortag noch einwandfrei und am nächsten Tag ging er nicht mehr an. Der CPU-Lüfter zuckt nur noch 
kurz an. Habe das Netzteil geprüft und funktioniert. Der CPU-Lüfter funktiniert auch. Ram getauscht und nichts ändert 
sich. Ich gehe davon aus,das es das Mainboard (Elitegroup)ist. Der Computer hat seine besten Tage hinter sich. Ich habe schon im Sommer,
Monat für Monat angefangen Teile für einen neuen PC zu kaufen.Ich wollte auch wieder mal aktuelle Titel spielen.
Dieses Ansinnen muß er mir dann wohl Übel genommen haben.
Das alte System besteht aus :  Phenom X4 9850 Black Edition auf 2800 MHZ
                                                                620W Netzteil
                                                                4 GB DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher
                                                                2 GB Asus HD6950 Direct CUII
                                                                2 DVD Laufwerke (IDE)
                                                                1 120 GB 2.5Zoll Festplatte
                                                                1 230 GB 2.5Zoll Festplatte

Bis jetzt habe ich einen neuen Prozessor, Arbeitsspeicher, Mainboardund eine NVME SSD.
Es fehlen noch Grafikkarte, Datenspeicher braucht man immer, neues Netzteil wäre auch von
Vorteil. Mein 620W ist schon gute 8Jahre alt und könnte neu werden. Ein schickes Gehäuse 
fehlt auch. DVD-Laufwerke intern nicht mehr benötigt.
Neue Teile:   Prozessor:      Ryzen5 3600
                           Ram:                 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3466Mhz
                           CPU-Lüfter:  vom 3700X
                           Mainboard:   MSI B450M Mortar Titanium
                           Festplatte:     HP SSD EX900 M.2 für Betriebssystem


Meine Wunschartikel um für die nächsten Jahre gerüstet zu sein.

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 48 Punkte von 55 (7 Punkte übrig)                                     

Vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit meinen schon angefangen Computer schneller
in Betrieb nehmen zu können. Es ist eine super Sache von Euch und den teil-
nehmenden Sponsoren so etwas auf die Beine zu stelle.


Vielen Dank noch einmal die Möglichkeit zu haben meinen PC zu vollenden.
Michael


----------



## Beicrom (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus liebes PCGH-Team, 

um es euch gleich leicht zu machen, ich habe bereits einen guten PC und bin damit vielleicht schon raus. Also könnt hier vielleicht schon abbrechen. Falls nicht:

Da ich aufgrund eines neuen Jobs jetzt immer pendeln muss, habe ich für die Werkstage aus Altteilen einen PC zusammengebaut, welcher dementsprechend schwach ist. Mit zocken innerhalb der Woche ist da leider nicht viel. Da allein das rumexperimentieren bei dieser Aktion immer sehr viel Spaß macht, habe ich mal philosophiert und rumexperimentiert. Im Endeffekt könnte ich alles bis auf das Netzteil ersetzen und vielleicht den Kühler ersetzen.


Aktuell sind verbaut

•	NoNameGehäuse 
•	NoName Lüfter
•	Intel Core i7 4790K
•	MSI Mpower Max AC z87 (eine Seite des Arbeitsspeichers vom Dual Channel ist leider defekt).
•	Noctua NH-D15 Tower Kühler (keine Ahnung, ob der mit dem x570 kombinierbar ist)
•	550 Watt bequiet! Dark Power Pro10 (würde ich als einziges Teil behalten)
•	8 GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400
•	1 x SSD 80 GB
•	Grafikarte Radeon 6870



Dazu kaufen würde ich:

•	Ryzen 3600



Gewählte Komponenten:
•	RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
•	SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
•	Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 mm) (2 Punkte)
•	Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
•	AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
•	Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)



Gründe für den Austausch:

Mainboards, Arbeitsspeicher und CPU
Da am aktuellen Mainboard schon eine Seite vom Dual-Channel defekt ist, müsste ein neues Mainboard her. Damit auch Arbeitsspeicher und eine neue CPU. Der 3600 ist mehr als ausreichend und günstig. Daher die Entscheidung zu AMD.

Warum 32 GB? 
Nie wieder zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher! Ein gebranntes Kind scheut Feuer 😊

SSD
80 GB ist deutlich zu wenig. Daher muss auch eine größere Festplatte her.

Gehäuse und Lüfter
Kleine Wohnung und daher auch ein kleines Gehäuse. Gleichzeitig ist das aktuelle Gehäuse deutlich zu groß und ein Fuß ist bereits defekt.

Grafikkarte
Finde Nvidia aktuell besser. Da es von den Punkten gereicht hat, habe ich die 2070 ausgewählt. Ne AMD wäre auch kein Problem gewesen.




Hat Spaß gemacht und allen anderen viel Erfolg.

Gruß
Beicrom


----------



## JochenKo (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich bewerbe mich für eure Pimp my PC 2019 Aktion mit meinem PC.


*Meine derzeitige Hardware:*

CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 620 - 2,6GHz Quad-Core mit 4 Threads
Mainboard: Asus M5A78L-M/USB3
RAM: 32GB (4x8GB) DDR3 2000 MHz
GPU: Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 4GB GDDR5
HDD-01: Samsung HD501LJ 500GB
HDD-02: Seagate BarraCuda EcoGreen F3 1TB ST1000DM005 HD103SJ
Netzteil: Super Flower 600W Gold Green EPS12V compliant Ver 2.92
Case: Corsair Carbide Series 270R
CPU Fan: 64 Alpin AC Standard
Fans: 3x Corsair Air Series AF140L 140mm und 2x Air Series AF120L 120mm


*Meine Wunsch Hardware:*

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Dazu würde ich selbst einen "AMD Ryzen 9 3900X" holen,
damit die VRMs des MSI MEG X570 Ace auch ordentlich in
Anspruch genommen werden. Außerdem noch eine "Corsair MP510 480GB M.2-SSD" holen,
um Videomaterial besser zu bearbeiten.


*Anwendungsbereiche:*

*Games:*
- DotA 2
- CS:Source (da CS:GO mit nur 20 fps kein Spaß macht)
- NARUTO SHIPPUDEN Ultimate Ninja STORM 4

*Work:*
- Cinema 4D
- Adobe Premiere Pro
- Adobe After Effects


*Bilder:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schöne Grüße Jochen.


----------



## TerGorden (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,
ihr werdet es kaum glauben, aber ich bin schon seit der ersten Ausgabe im Jahr 2000 ein treuer Leser eurer Zeitschrift und werde dies wohl auch noch lange bleiben. Warum ich dann kein Abo habe - weil ich es persönlich reizvoller finde, mir die Zeitschrift am Erscheinungstag zusammen mit anderen aus dem Zeitschriftenregal zu holen - mal die eine oder auch die andere Version, je nach Inhalt ��

Nachdem mein PC mittlerweile, wie auch ich, in die Jahre gekommen ist, habe ich gedacht, mich jetzt mal bei euch in dieser Aktion zu bewerben - vielleicht habe ich ja Glück ��

Mein PC sieht momentan so aus:
CPU:                  AMD Phenom II 1090T m. Cooler Akasa EVO Blue
Mainboard:    ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
RAM:                GSkill Ripjaws - 4x4 GB DDR3-1600
HDD:                WD Velociraptor - 1x  320GB + 2x 500GB
Grafik:              Gigabyte GeForce GTX 480
Netzteil:          Chieftec Blue CFT-650 im NoName-Gehäuse

Meine ausgewählten Komponenten sind:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Ein neues Mainboard - ASUS Crosshair Hero - kann ich günstig von einem Bekannten bekommen, die passende CPU - ich denke da an einen Ryzen 3xxx, würde ich versuchen, in der Bucht günstig zu ersteigern. Die neuen M.2-SSD's und normale SSD's sind ja mittlerweile recht günstig zu bekommen - diese würden das neue System dann vervollständigen.

Ich hoffe jetzt auf ein bischen Glück und drücke mir mal die Daumen ����

Herzliche Grüße an das ganze Team
Rainer


----------



## _frankiereloaded_ (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

als langjähriger Print- und pcgh.de-Leser verfolge ich die Aktion „Pimp my PC“ schon sehr lange und habe in diesem Jahr den Entschluss gefasst, endlich mal mitzumachen, um meinem doch recht betagten PC ein deutliches Upgrade gönnen zu können.  

Meinen aktuellen PC haben ich 2011 selbst konfiguriert und zusammenbaut. Das letzte Upgrade hat er vor ca. 2 Jahren mit der GTX 1060 6GB und 2 SSDs erhalten, welche durch die alte Plattform (Anbindung Grafka: PCI-E 2.-0 8x, SSDs: S-ATA II) leider bereits in Ihrer Leistung beschnitten sind und ein weiteres Upgrade absolut keinen Sinn mehr macht. Er besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Prozessor: Intel i7 860 @ 4,00 GHz
CPU-Kühler:	Artic Liquid Freezer 120
Mainboard: Sockel 1156, Intel P55 (MSI P55-GD80)
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 * 8 GiByte DDR3-1866 Kingston Hyper-X
Grafikkarten: ASUS GTX 1060 Strix O6G
SSD: 120 GiByte + 250 GiByte SSD Samsung 840 EVO
Festplatten: 2 x 500 GiByte + 1 x 1000 GiByte (Samsung)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power EQT B6 500 Watt
Gehäuse:  COOLTEK Midi-Tower, gedämt
Lüfter: 3 x 120 mm (Front / Boden) + 1 x 120 mm (Heck), alle 3-PIN

Ich habe mich für folgende Komponenten zur Aufrüstung entschieden, um wieder eine moderne sowie zukunftsfähige Plattform zu haben, mit der ich aktuelle Games vernünftig zocken kann:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Mit meinem alten Gehäuse bin ich sehr zufrieden, möchte dieses durch einen Ausschnitt im Deckel für einen 240 mm bzw. 280 mm Radiator (je nachdem was passt) modifizieren und somit für bessere Belüftung sorgen. Aktuell wird durch die drei 120 mm Lüfter in der Front und im Boden ausreichend Frischluft ins Gehäuse befördert. Durch den im Heck montieren 120 mm Lüfter (aktuell durch die Artic AiO besetzt) kann die Abwärme von CPU und GPU allerdings nur schwer und mit entsprechend hoher Drehzahl hinausbefördert werden. Als CPU möchte ich mir einen AMD Ryzen 7 3800 X anschaffen und diesen durch eine AiO-Wasserkühlung in Form des Alphacool Eisbaer kühlen. Ich habe mich für diese Wasserkühlung entschieden, weil diese modular und vor allem wiederbefüllbar ist. Die 250 GiByte SSD nutze ich aktuell für Spiele, muss allerdings regelmäßig Platz schaffen. Abhilfe hierfür soll die neue 960 GiByte SSD von Crucial schaffen. Die alte SSD wird dann für Windows und Software genutzt. Die 120 GiByte beherbergt aktuell Windows, soll zukünftig in ein Gehäuse wandern und als extern SSD als Backup für wichtige Daten dienen. Die PWM-Lüfter sollen die 3 bestehenden, welche noch klassisch über die Spannung geregelt werden, ersetzen. Das neue Netzteil wird nötig, um das neue Setup effizient und stabil mit Strom zu versorgen.

Über einen Gewinn würde ich mich sehr freuen und wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmen viel Glück.

Viele Grüße
_frankiereloaded_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kinnimod22 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo,

mein System hat sich seit meiner letzten Teilnahme 2016 (https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...wunsch-auf-jetzt-bewerben-91.html#post8497027) nur geringfügig geändert. Hinzugekommen ist ein Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro Kopfhörer mit 80 Ohm und eine Logitech Tastatur und Maus.
Für den Alltag und zur Fotobearbeitung reicht mir der PC im Moment noch aus, allerdings würde ich auch gern Battlefield 5 (derzeit minimale Einstellungen um 35 fps avg. und Frameeinbrüchen unter 20 fps) und kommende Titel flüssig spielen können. Auch das Rendern von Videos läuft sehr schleppend.
Die CPU ist schon auf 4,5 Ghz (4,7 möglich) übertaktet und bei BF5 auch schon voll ausgelastet. Der RAM läuft auch auf 1600 Mhz.
Daher ist es nicht sonderlich sinnvoll nur die Grafikkarte aufzurüsten und ich könnte recht günstig an den "alten" Ryzen 7 1700X meines Bruders kommen (anderes MB). Ein neuer 2700X bzw. 3700X ist natürlich die bessere Option für mich.


 Übersicht aktuelles System:

CPU/Mainboard: Core i5 3570K @4,5Ghz/AS Rock Z77 Pro3
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte HD 7970 Windforce 3X
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill 2x8 GB DDR3-1333@1600Mhz
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 10 600W 
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
SSD/HDD's: Crucial m4 128 GB/ Western Digital Black 640GB + Red 3TB
Lüfter: 3x 140er Sharkoon SE800+ 2x 120er und 1x 140er Nanoxia
Gehäuse: Nanoxia Deep Silence 1

Meine Wahl:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ersetzt werden soll also die Grafikkarte, das Mainboard mit CPU,  Kühler und RAM. Die Silentwings 3 ersetzen die original Gehäuselüfter von Nanoxia und die 3 TB HDD kommt in ein externes Gehäuse.

Die Einsatzbereiche dieses Rechners sollen dann Spiele, Foto- und Videobearbeitung und Alltagsaufgaben sein.

Falls ich gewinnen sollte, würde ich mich natürlich sehr freuen und einen ausführlichen Bericht mit besseren Fotos (Vergleich vorher/nachher) erstellen.

LG Dominik


----------



## lanberlin (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

Ich freue mich, das ihr wieder so eine Aktion anbietet  und ich es nicht verpasst habe.
Daher möchte ich mich hiermit bewerben.

Vor zwei Monaten hatte sich leider ein RAM Riegel und mein altes Netzteil verabschiedet.   Nun vermute ich das  das Mainboard auch nicht mehr lange macht, da ich nicht ausschließen kann das eine RAM Bank dabei beschädigt wurde.  Einige Platten erkennt er auch nicht  (Vermutung  SATA Controller, aber da konnte ich noch nicht weiter testen) 
Da bei  uns vor kurzem erst frischer Nachwuchs  eingetroffen ist, müsste ich ohne eure Unterstützung wohl noch eine Weile  darauf sparen,


*Ausgewählte Produkte:*

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)


Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


*Meine  aktuelle PC-Konfiguration:*
Netzteil:  Be Quiet Pure Power 11 700 Watt 
CPU:  Intel  Core i5 3570K  3,4 GHz
DVD:  LG BLU-RAY BH16NS40
RAM: Corsair   Vengeance 16GB,  DDR 3 1600, 4x 4GB Module  (aktuell nur noch 3x 4GB verbaut)
SSD:  Samsung  850 Evo 500  GB
HDD: 3 x 4TB Toshiba  X300, 1x WD Red 2TB
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 13 CO
Lüfter-Set: 1 ×   PWM Rot Phobya (120mm)
Gehäuse: Chietec 1E0-900a in silber (Nachfolger vom berühmten CS601, leider  ist vor kurzem die Seitentür auf meine  Lenkrad Pedal gefallen und hat nun einen dicken Kratzer. 
Intel-Mainboard: MSI  Z77A-GD65, Sockel 1155 
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 960 Gaming 4G
Monitor: 2x Dell  P2719H,  Ein 4K Modell musste ich letztes Jahr zurücksenden, weil Projekt Cars nur  gestockt hatte.
Tastatur: Logitech G15
Maus: Logitech G500 
Headset: Logitech G930 
Lenkrad: Logitech G25

*Mein PC-Inneres:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht mehr ordentlich nach der Aktion mit dem RAM Check und er bootete nicht mit einigen Festplatten. Mag also gut sein das das  Board beim Netzteil Versagen etwas weg bekommen hat.


Das Netzteil kann somit weiter verwendet werden.
Als neue CPU  könnte ich mir den Intel Core i5 9600K  oder wenn das Geld reicht den i7 9700K vorstellen.

Ich spiele gern Far Cry 4, Far Cry Primal, Need For Speed , Projekt Cars, GTA5 , The Crew , Ride 2,  City Skylines, Starcraft 2 und  Call of Duty .
Leider war 4K bisher nicht machbar. Für die aktuellen Titel fehlt mir schon etwas Leistung um die schöne Grafik zu genießen.


----------



## Logan1975 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen , 

Ich möchte mich auch noch für pimp my PC 2019 bewerben.

Meine aktuelle Komponenten lauten :

CPU:  I7 3770K
CPU Kühler : Noctua DH-14
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H 
RAM : 2 x 8GB  G.Skill Ares F3-2400 DDR3
Grafikarte: Asus R9 390X Strix
Netzteil: Corsair AX 750
SSD : Samsung 830 128 GB
HDD: 2 TB
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar 
Lüftersteuerung : Scythe Kaze Master
Bluraybrenner von LG
DVD Brenner von Samsung
Cardreader
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM690 II Advanced -bestückt mit einem Dämmkit von Case King
Belüftung : 4x beQuiet Silent Wings 3 (140mm) 1x vorn , 2x oben, 1x Seite
1x beQuiet Silent Wings 3 ( 120mm) 1x hinten


Gewüschte Komponenten wären:


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Eigenanteil wäre dann eine neue CPU R7 3700X und AM4 Kit von Noctua für den DH-14.
Zusammenbau würde durch mich erfolgen

den PC habe ich mir 2012 zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut .Aufgerüstet wurden im Laufe der Jahre die Grafikarte ( von einer Zotac 670 Amp auf die 390X)
und der RAM ( von 4x4 GB auf 2x8GB)  . Jetzt ist jedoch leider immer mehr das Alter zu spüren. Gerade in Verbindung mit meinen neuen Monitor knickt der Rechner immer mehr ein .
Auch ist die SSD nur noch mit dem OS bestückt und die Ladezeiten sind lang. Ich spiele gerne Strategiespiele wie Total War und da ist an die neuen Teile leider gar nicht mehr zu denken. 
AMD finde ich momentan vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ungeschlagen. Ich  halte die oben beschrieben Komponenten für mich sinnvoll , da ich damit wieder eine Basis für viele Jahre hätte.
Gehäuse und alles andere werden weiterverwendet, da sie erstens weiter tadellos ihren Dienst verrichten und ich andererseits gerne externe Laufwerke im Rechner habe. 
Ich spiele noch viele alte Spiele und die sind halt auf DVD , da bin ein bisschen "old school"  

Viele Grüße ,

Bernd


----------



## telefoonteam (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH-Team,
ich würde gerne am "Pimp my PC"Gewinnspiel teilnehmen und mein System aufrüsten .

Die Komponenten in meinem jetzigem PC sind folgende :

• Prozessor : Intel i7-7700K 
• RAM : 4x Patriot Viper 4 Rot 8GB DDR4-3200
• Mainboard : Asus Maximus Forrmula IX
• SDD : Samsung 750EVO 250 GB
• HDD: Seagate Desktop HDD 3 TB 
• Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce® GTX 1080 Dual OC 
• Netzteil : Be Quiet! Power Zone 750 Watt
• CPU-Kühler: Corsair Hydro Series™ H100i
• Gehäuse: Be Quiet! Silent Base 800 

Aufrüstkomponenten :
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig) 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich mein System mit MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio aufrüsten darf, um das neue Echtzeit-Raytracing zu erleben. Ein größeren SSD mit 2 TB damit mehr Programme/Spiele laufen und die Silent Wings 3 Lüfter von Be Quiet als Ersatz für die Pure Wings Lüfter.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Richard


----------



## Phil_ST (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bin zwar erst wieder seit kurzem hier, hatte gehofft mich an meine alten Zugangsdaten zu erinnern, aber was solls, manchmal gehts halt nicht.

Bei mir würde ne rundum Sanierung anstehen.

Im Moment ist nur nen i5 4460 vorhanden, dem 8gb Ram und ne 250gb SSD  zus Seite stehen.

Jep, minder ausgerüstete Kiste, aber mehr war halt nicht drin.

Ein Upgrade würde seit längerem eigentlich schon anstehen, aber ist erst seit Juni wirklich notwendig.
Da hat meine gt 710 den letzten Pixel zum Monitor geschickt. 

Seitdem war auf dem PC eigentlich nicht viel angesagt.

Zurück zum Konsolengaming.

Da mein Budget sehr begrenzt ist hab ich bei der Komponentenauswahl mal auf ein breit gefächerte Auswahl gesetzt.

Ausgewählte Produkte
-RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte) hoffe ma der hat Micron E-Dies wie der Ballistix Sport 

-SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte) reicht für mich definitiv aus

-Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)  Overkill,  aber was solls, echt schickes Netzteil

CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte) für nen Ryzen 3600 auch definitiv Overkill, aber was tut man nicht alles damit der PC kühl und leise bleibt 

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (1 Punkte) 3 gleiche Lüfter nachrüsten,  warum nicht?

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte) geiles Gehäuse,  besonders die Funktion alles invertiert zu verbauen

AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte) Bios Update und ab gehts
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte) noch nicht viel zu dem Custom Modell gehört 

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Dazu würde von meinem Budget noch nen Ryzen 3600 und ne Windows 10 Lizenz rausspringen.  Mehr ist meinerseits einfach nicht drin.

Ich verstehe dass da nen Komplettupgrade und nicht im richtigen Sinn eine  Aufrüstung eines PCs stattfinden würde, aber was anderes geht leider nicht.


----------



## redrhino76 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

Hier meine aktuelle Konfiguration :

CPU: Ryzen 7 3700X
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
Board: Asus TUF GAMING X570-PLUS
Ram: Corsair CMK16GX4M2Z3600C18 Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3600MHz C18 XMP 2.0 Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G, 4GB GDDR5
Netzteil: be quiet! cm BQT E9-cm Straight Power PC Netzteil (680 Watt)
SSD: Samsung MZ-V7E500BW SSD 970 EVO 500 GB M.2 Interne NVMe SSD
SSD: 4x SSD
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define XL R2 black


Meine Wunschliste :

SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Der Einbau erfolgt durch mich selbst.


----------



## Dragonskull (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

buchstäblich auf den letzten Drücker will ich mich ebenfalls noch für die diesjährige "Pimp my PC"-Aktion bewerben. Meinen aktuellen PC hatte ich mir ursrpünglich Ende 2012 zusammengestellt. Die Basis stellte ein von meinem Bruder übernommenes Mainboard und eine Phenom II X4-CPU von AMD dar.

Tatsächlich hatte ich schon mehrfach versucht den Rechner aufzurüsten, musste in den vergangenen Jahren jedoch immer wieder mein sauer erspartes Budget in Ersatzteile investieren.
*2017* hat die Grafikkarte, nach 5 Jahren treuer Dienste, das Zeitliche gesegnet. Natürlich fiel dies mit einer extremen Hochpreisphase im Grafikkartengetümmel zusammen. Da damals die RX 580 noch nicht auf dem Markt war und die RX 480 ziemlich laut und verhältnismäßig teuer war, entschied ich mich für die Nvidia GTX 1060. Im gleichen Jahr besorgte ich mir zudem einen größeren Monitor mit besserer Auflösung um die GPU zu fordern.
*2018* musste das Netzteil ausgetauscht werden. Ich entschloss mich gleichzeitig das Gehäuse auszutauschen. Mit dem alten Gehäuse war ich nicht mehr zufrieden und die Entscheidung fiel mir leicht, nachdem auch noch der Powerknopf kaputt ging.
*2019* nun war eine neue Festplatte fällig, da die alte langsam an die Kapazitätsgrenzen stieß und gleichzeitig nicht mehr zuverlässig war.


So habe ich die längst überfällige Aufrüstung meines Unterbaus immer wieder verschoben, da gleichsam mit Mainboard und CPU auch neuer RAM (DDR-4) und ggf. ein neuer CPU-Kühler angefallen wären. Diese mehrfach notwendigen Aufrüstungen gab die Kriegskasse jedoch einfach nicht her.

Daher ohne weitere Worte, meine aktuelle Konfiguration:

*CPU:*               AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
*RAM:*              8 GB Kingston DDR3-1334 RAM
*GPU:*               MSI Geforce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6GB
*SSD:*                Samsung SSD 830, 128 GB
*HDD 1:*          WD AV-GP 3 TB (SATA 3Gb/s)
*HDD 2:*          WD Blue 6TB (SATA 6Gb/s)
*Netzteil:* be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W
*Gehäuse: *Fractal Design Define R6 Blackout
*Monitor: *HP Omen 32, 32" (Auflösung: 2560x1440)

Die SSD ist für aktuelle Verhältnisse einfach zu klein, Windows und verschiedene Programme sind hier installiert. Die alte HDD (HDD 1) ist noch im PC um als Installationsverzeichnis für Spiele zu dienen, was deren Ladezeit natürlich beträchtlich erhöht. Eine SSD ist hier bereits seit längerem geplant. Zumal die HDD offensichtlich eine kleine Macke hat...
Meine GPU ist zwar nicht so alt, jedoch merke ich, dass 6 GB und die Leistung der Grafikkarte für einige Spiele schlicht zu wenig ist. Zumal ich dank des "neuen" Monitors am liebsten in 2560x1440 spiele.

Daher meine Wunschliste für ein Upgrade:

*RAM:* Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
*SSD:* Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
*AMD-Mainboard:* MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
*Nvidia-Grafikkarte:* MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

*Gesamt:* 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)




Zu der Konfiguration würde ich noch einen Ryzen 3000 dazu besorgen. Am liebsten einen Ryzen 3700X, aber auch ein Ryzen 3600(X) würde sich sicher gut machen. Mal schauen, was die Kasse dazu hergibt. RAM und SSD sind bewusst großzügig dimensioniert um zukünftige Upgrades nicht sofort notwendig zu machen. Die SSD kann dank der 2 TB die aktuell lahme "Spiele"-Festplatte (da laufen auch Programme drauf ^^) ersetzen und macht den PC flott. Die MSI RTX 2070 ist mit 8GB VRAM und genügend Leistung auch für anspruchsvolle Spiele gerüstet. Gleichzeitig weist sie die gleichen Vorzüge gegenüber der AMD-Grafikkarte auf, wie schon meine GTX 1060, sie ist leise und schnell. Insgesamt würde ich das als bestes Paket ansehen. Gleichzeitig habe ich hier echt lange etwas von der Hardware.

Im Falle eines Gewinns würde ich den Einbau gerne selbst vornehmen. Ich glaube, das wäre schon der halbe Spaß an der Sache 

Anbei noch zwei Bilder des aktuellen Rechners:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße,
Dragonskull

PS: Ich sehe gerade die Bilder sind etwas schlecht geworden. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich die Kamera und nicht mein Handy rauskramen. Versprochen


----------



## deBommel (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH - Team,

hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich mit meinem in die Jahre gekommenen Gaming-PC bei euch.
Dass er schon älter ist, bemerke ich schon seit einiger Zeit immer häufiger. Gerade wenn es um moderne Games wie z.B. Far Cry 5 geht, bei dem mir mein Phenom II 1100T BE mit dem fehlenden SSE4.1 Befehlssatz einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Außerdem würde ich mich wieder einmal sehr über Gaming mit sehr hohen Grafikdetails und dazu dauerhaft über 60 fps freuen.  


Mein aktueller PC...gebaut im Jahr 2011 und seitdem gelegentlich mal mit neuer Grafikkarte, SSD und mehr RAM aufgerüstet.

Gehäuse:           Coolermaster HAF912 Plus
Mainboard:      MSI 870A G54
CPU:                    AMD Phenom II 1100T BE 
GPU:                    MSI RX 480 Gaming X 8GB
RAM:                   4x4 GB G.Skill DDR3 1600MHz CL.9-9-9-24
CPU Kühler:     Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B
HDD:                    2 x WD 500GB 
SSD:                      Samsung 850 EVO 250GB + 850 EVO 500GB
Soundkarte:      Soundblaster Z 
Netzteil:              BeQuiet PurePower L7 630W
Lüfter:                  2 x 200mm RGB red vorn + oben, 1 x 140mm RGB red Seitenteil und 1 x 140mm hinten.
Laufwerke:         DVD - Brenner Samsung SH-220AL 
                                 DVD - ROM LG DH18NS40


Komponenten die ich mir wünsche:



RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)



Dazu werde ich mir selbst noch den AMD Ryzen 7 3700X und eine Seagate Barracuda 2000 GB kaufen.

Den Zusammenbau würde ich gern selbst übernehmen.
Aus dem aktuellen System würde ich dann das Gehäuse mit Lüftern, dem Netzteil und die beiden SSD's übernehmen.

Den PC verwende ich zum Gaming (The Division 2, Rainbow Six Siege, usw.), zur Videobearbeitung + Rendern und ganz einfach auch nur mal zum Youtube usw. schauen.

Sollte ich zu den glücklichen Gewinnern gehören...was soll ich sagen, das würde mich einfach happy machen und wahrscheinlich auch erstmal sprachlos. So wie ich das sehe, haben sich ja auch genügend Leute beworben und für euch wird die Auswahl sicherlich kein leichtes. 


Viele Liebe Grüße, Jens


----------



## Heffernan (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

Hier meine aktueller PC beinhaltet folgendes :

CPU: Ryzen 5 2600X
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Kotetsu Mark2
Board: Asus Prime X470 Pro
Ram:  G.Skill Aegis F4-3000C16D-16GISB
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon RX590 nitro+
Netzteil: Seasonic Focus+ Gold 550W
SSD:  250GB Samsung 970 Evo M.2 2280 NVMe PCIe 3.0
SSD: Cruical MX500 500GB
HDD: Toshiba DT01ACA200 2000GB
Gehäuse: Raidmax Aztec (10 Jahre alt)


Meine Wunschliste :

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


Der Einbau erfolgt durch mich selbst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JanisPCGH (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

auch ich würde gerne noch schnell am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen, in der Hoffnung mein System wieder nutzbar zu machen.
Auf das Gewinnspiel aufmerksam geworden bin ich, da vor kurzem meine Grafikkarte das Zeitliche gesegnet hat. Auf der Suche nach einem Ersatz habe ich die Tests in eurem Heft gelesen und dabei das Gewinnspiel entdeckt. Da hierbei zu gewinnen in der aktuellen Situation das non-plus ultra wäre, dachte ich mir, ich muss es einfach probieren. Mit der im Prozessor integrierten Grafikkarte hatte ich zwar jetzt die Chance mal wieder ein paar Retro-Spiele zu spielen, in der Neuzeit anzukommen, wäre allerdings besser.

*In meinem aktuellen PC ist folgendes verbaut:*
Mainboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming Intel Z170
Prozessor: Intel i5 6600
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.B
Grafikkarte: keine (bis sie kaputt ging eine MSI GeForce GTX 960 4GB)
Hauptspeicher: Kingston HyperX FURY 8GB DDR4-2133
Festplatte: Seagate Desktop HDD 1TB, Western Digital Blue 4TB
Netzteil: 750 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11

Angehängt ist ein aktuelles Foto der Pracht und hier wahrscheinlich der einzige Rechner ohne eine Grafikkarte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wunschkomponenten:*
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI B360M Mortar (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Bis auf das Netzteil ist quasi schon alles etwas in die Jahre gekommen. Der SSD und der Grafikkarte würde ich einen Intel i7 9700 Prozessor zur Seite stellen. Damit stünde dem Spielvergnügen in den nächsten Jahren nichts mehr im Wege!

Gruß
Janis


----------



## JurassucGuy (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hey, ich bin ein 18 Jähriger Student und spiele leidenschaftlich gern Spiele. Da ich im Moment nicht die besten finanziellen Vorrausetzungen habe versuche ich es hiermit .

Ich habe hier ausgewählt:


RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

und mein System besteht im Moment aus:

CPU: Intel i5-4440
CPU- Kühler: Intel E97378-001 Socket 1150 1155 1156
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA Geforce GTX760
RAM: 2x G.SKill RipjawsX 8GB DDR3 PC3-12800 CL10
Netzteil: Antec VP450P (450 Watt)
SSD: Crucial mx500 500gb
Motherboard: Gigabyte ga-z97p-d3

Da das jetzt nicht das geilste System ist um die neuesten Spiele der letzten 2 Jahren und natürlich auch der kommenden Jahre auf hohen Einstellungen und flüssig zu spielen, ist das vielleicht meine Chance das zu ändern.
Ich hab auch von nem Freund das neue CoD: MW feschenkt gekriegt und möchte gern das volle Spielerlebniss haben 
Ich würde mir mit der Zeit auch irgendwann mein CPU eintauschen, vermutlich gegen einen I7 der neueren Generation und auch evtl ein neues Gehäuse, das ist aber noch alles Zukunftsmusik .
Doch das solls woll von mir gewesen sein, die wichtigsten Daten habt ihr schon und wegen dem Innenraum schaut euch das folgende Bild .
Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück und danke an alle Mitwirkenden dieses Events.


----------



## berlinhbf (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für Pimp my PC 2019.

Meine Wunsch-Konfiguration:

RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
Intel-Mainboard: MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus (7 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Mein aktueller PC
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo e8400
RAM: 4GB OCZ Platinium
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 250GB
Netzteil: Enermax 420 W
CPU-Kühler: Arctic
Gehäuse: NZXT schwarz
Lüfter: 3 x 120mm Phobya rot
Intel-Mainboard: ASUS P5W DH Deluxe
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce 260 GTX (zum Test aktuell die passive 7600 GT verbaut)

Da ich mit meinem Studium durch bin habe ich nun wieder mehr Zeit für mein Hobby.
Ich selbst steuere noch einen Intel Core i7 9700K und eine neue Tastatur +Maus.

In diesem Sinne warte ich gespannt auf eure Benachrichtigung.



Viele Grüsse Candy


----------



## Ryan_Stekken (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes Team der PCGH, liebe Community,

als nun schon seit vielen Jahren begeisterter Leser der Print-Version und stiller Mitleser im Forum, hat man schön verfolgen können, wie sich die "Pimp my PC"-Aktion entwickelte.
Bisher war das Konzept weniger flexibel und da es daher nicht so gut zu meinen Wünschen passte, ließ ich anderen Lesern gern den Vortritt. 
Die diesjährigen Optionen sind allerdings sehr passend, hervorragend und flexibel, weshalb ich es mir nicht entgehen lassen kann, mein Glück nach vielen Jahren auch einmal zu versuchen. 

Kommen wir zum momentan genutzten PC:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Dieser wurde in liebevoller Handarbeit auf 3,9 GHz übertaktet, da mehr bei vernünftiger Spannung nicht realisierbar war. Da auch die Northbridge inzwischen mit 2,8 GHz läuft, stemmt er alltägliche Aufgaben wacker, stellt in Spielen aber mehr und mehr den inzwischen recht deutlichen Flaschenhals dar.
Gekühlt wird er vom:

CPU-Kühler: Noctua NH-U14S
Da ich sehr großen Wert auf einen leisen Betrieb lege, habe ich mich dazu verleiten lassen, einen Kühler von Noctua zu kaufen. Seit dem ersten Tag bin ich beeindruckt, wie zuverlässig und leise er seinen Dienst verrichtet.
Diese Kombi sitzt auf dem:

Mainboard: ASUS Crosshair IV Formula
Dieses Mainboard wurde gekauft, da mein vorheriges Board, welches nie zum Übertakten genutzt wurde, nach wenigen Jahren das Zeitliche segnete und ich das für mich damals mysteriöse OC ausprobieren wollte. 
Außerdem beherbergt es den:

Arbeitsspeicher: 2x2 GB G.Skill 1333 MHz + 2x4 GB Corsair 1600 MHz (Ja, Sie laufen im Dual-Channel-Betrieb. )
Beide wurden auf 1600 MHz mit leicht gesenkten Timings übertaktet. 12 GB sind aber oft recht knapp und es könnte immer öfter gern mehr sein.
Als nichtflüchtige Datenspeicher dienen hingegen:

SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 250 GB
HDD: WD Caviar GP 750 GB
Das Gespeicherte zu Anzeigbarem wandelt die:

Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1060 GAMING X 6G
Diese wurde von PCGH besonders für ihre geringe Lautstärke von lediglich 0,7 Sone gelobt. Sie ersetzte also nach nur wenigen Jahren meine GTX 570, da diese kurz Grafikfehler produzierte und anschließend leider auch das Zeitliche segnete.
Befeuert wird das Ganze vom:

Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550 W
Von Anfang an arbeitet es problemlos, zuverlässig und immer nahezu lautlos. An dieser Stelle herzlichen Dank für Messungen in Sone! 
Zusammengehalten wird der Spaß vom:

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R5
Gut gedämmt und daher auch die Version ohne Seitenfenster, unterstützt durch eine Scythe Kaze Master 5,25, trägt es seinen Anteil zu einem leisen und dezenten System bei.

______________________________________________________________________________


Kommen wir nun zur Wunschkonfiguration des neuen Systems:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Die Kombination aus einem angenehm großen Arbeitsspeicher für schonungsloses Multitasking und gute Werte bei den min-Fps, einem sehr leisen, effizienten und zuverlässigen Netzteil und einem CPU-Kühler, welcher mit den gleichen Attributen glänzen kann, sowie einem Mainboard, dass für alles gewappnet ist und mit guten Temperaturen an den Spannungswandlern zu überzeugen weiß, hört sich an wie ein Traum.
Dazu käme dann sogar noch eine Grafikkarte mit Rechenleistung, wie ich sie mir kaum vorzustellen vermag. 
Ergänzen würde ich das Ganze mit einem AMD Ryzen 5 3600 sowie einer Samsung 860 Evo 500 GB, welche ich bereits habe.
Diese Komponenten würden anschließend im Fractal Design Define R6 Solid PCGH-Edition zusammenfinden, sodass ein hervorragend leiser, dezenter und für die Zukunft geeigneter PC das Licht der Welt erblicken würde. 

______________________________________________________________________________



Viel Spaß und Erfolg für alle Beteiligten und vielen Dank an die Veranstalter und Sponsoren,

Ryan_Stekken


----------



## TripleStar (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi,
ich werfe meinen Hut auch mal in den Ring. Ich habe schon längere Zeit nicht mehr allzu viel in mein bestehendes System investiert, vielleicht ist das also die Möglichkeit mal wieder aktuellere Titel zu spielen. Normalerweise nutze ich meinen PC fast nur noch für die Erstellung von 3D Grafiken.

Nun zum System:

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 3,17 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB-Kit Corsair DDR2 XMS2
Mainboard: MSI P43 Neo
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon HD 5770 Hawk
Festplatte: Intenso SATA-SSD 128GB
Netzteil: bequiet! PurePower 11 500W
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Avenger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie an der obigen Aufstellung zu sehen ist, ist mein System doch recht in die Jahre gekommen. Größtenteils stammen die Teile aus dem Jahr 2009, von der Leistung her damals eigentlich ziemlich gut und mit einem Gesamtpreis für das System von gut 500€ aus supergünstig.
Ein aktueller Benchmarktest ergibt folgendes Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Wunschsystem würde folgendermaßen aussehen:


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Ergänzend dazu würde ich einen AMD Ryzen 5 3600 beisteuern, um das System auf gesunde Füße zu stellen. 

Vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit an dieser Aktion teilzunehmen.

Viele Grüße
TripleStar


----------



## Easyliving (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Tag liebe PCGH Redaktion. 

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für die "Pimp my PC 2019" Aktion. 

Ich muss gestehen, dass das  nicht nur meine erste Bewerbung für Eure alljährliche Aufrüstaktion ist, sondern vielmehr meine allererste Bewerbung überhaupt für ein Gewinnspiel. Und das nach 39 Jahren. Na ja, einmal ist ja immer das erste Mal…  


Dann steigen wir mal ein:

Übersicht

Der Ist-Stand
Das Problem 
Meine Motivation
„Pimp my PC 2019“ Wunschkomponenten
Eigene Aufrüstkomponenten
Letzte Worte


Der Ist-Stand


PC-Hardware 
Gehäuse: 			                     Enermax Hoplite ATX Midi Tower
Netzteil: 			                            Super Flower 550W /80Plus Platinum
Mainboard:			                     MSI Z77AGD-65 / Sockel 1155
Prozessor: 	                                   Intel Core  i7-3770K@4500 (minus Hyperthreading-> siehe „Das Problem“)
Prozessorkühler: 	                     Thermalright Silver Arrow
Arbeitsspeicher:  		             Patriot DDR3 16 GB 1600
Grafikkarte:			                     Radeon HD 7970 
Grafikkartenkühler: 	              EKL Alpenföhn Peter 79XX Edition
Optisches Laufwerk: 		       Bluraybrenner LG
Festplatten: 			                     SSD Samsung EVO  250 GB



Das Problem

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Ihr die Hardware seht und fragt, warum zum Teufel will der Typ aufrüsten? 
Als wenn es keine größeren Probleme gäbe auf dieser Welt.
Oberflächlich betrachtet muss ich dem zustimmen, denn ich zocke bis dato größtenteils Spiele, die wie 
ich wohl gereift sind. Als da wären Fallout 3, Alien Isolation, The Witcher 2,  Metro 2033, Shadow of 
Mordor und Arkham City. Für alle diese Spiele war mein Rechenknecht stets ein mehr als ausreichender 
Partner. Bis vor etwa zwei Monaten plötzlich nichts mehr ging. Alle Spiele brachen mit Bluescreens ab. 
Die Fehlersuche mittels Furmark (Grafikkarte), MemTest86+ (RAM), sowie Prime95 und Cinebench 
R15 (CPU) brachte die Erkenntnis, dass Hyperthreading die Ursache allen Übels war. 

Ohne Hyperthreading geht alles, mit geht nichts mehr. 

Fortan habe ich Hyperthreading im BIOS deaktiviert. Bleiben also immerhin noch 4 Kerne bzw. lediglich 
noch vier Kerne. 
Früher – in den Zeiten als Moore‘s Law noch galt - hab ich mir alle fünf Jahre einen  neuen PC 
zusammengestellt. Nach fünf Jahren war der Wunsch nach Verbesserung dann meist zu groß und die 
Leistungssteigerung rechtfertigte meiner Meinung nach auch immer die erneute Investition. 
Seit der letzten Aufrüstung habe ich jedoch zwei Kinder bekommen und die Prioritäten haben sich 
naturgemäß drastisch verschoben. Der aktuelle fristet jetzt schon seit 7 Jahren sein Dasein bei mir. 

Mittlerweile keimt in mir aber wieder dieses Verlangen nach Aufrüstung. Der Hyperthreadingausfall 
hat mich nun final aus meiner PC-Lethargie gerissen. Und so kann ich es eigentlich kaum noch erwarten, 
endlich wieder zu Kreuzschlitz und Wärmepaste zu greifen und ein wenig zu werkeln.   
Einzige verbliebene Spaßbremsen sind die Höhe der zu erwartenden Ausgaben für ein neues System 
und der damit verbundene Vorbehalt des heimischen Finanzministers. 


Meine Motivation

Ich bin ganz ehrlich, es kribbelt einfach wieder in den Händen. Es hat mir immer einen riesigen Spaß 
bereitet einen PC erst zusammenzustellen nach wochenlangen Recherchen in Euren Heften, (hüstel, hüstel...), 
ihn dann aufzubauen und  die Komponenten im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten auszureizen. Das macht 
nun mal einfach Spaß.
Dann wartet auch noch meine große Hoffnung, Star Citizen, am Horizont. Dafür ist mein Rechner derzeit 
leider nicht fit genug. 
Eure Aufrüstaktion würde mir  ermöglichen, das Ganze jetzt anzugehen. Da würde dann bestimmt auch 
mein Finanzminister zustimmen, die notwendigen eigenen Investitionen zu tätigen. 

Genug der einleitenden Worte, dann mal ran ans Eingemachte...


„Pimp my PC 2019“ Wunschkomponenten

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
32GB halte ich insbesondere im Hinblick auf Star Citizen für die geeignetste Variante.

SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Meine aktuellen Platten werden natürlich mitgenommen. Ich möchte aber gerne die Geschwindigkeit 
der (für mich) neuen NVMe‑SSD nutzen. 500 GB sind immerhin doppelt so viel wie bei meiner Samsung. 
Also rein damit.

Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
Ich schwankte zwischen 850 und 1100 Watt. Habe mich für letzteres entschieden, da ich bezüglich 
der Grafikkarte noch nicht weiß, was ich mir holen werde nächstes Jahr. So bin ich auf der sicheren Seite.

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Die Lüfter kann ich zusätzlich ins Gehäuse einbauen. Viel kann ja bekanntlich viel helfen. (Zumindest wenn sie sinnvoll eingebaut und betrieben werden.) Hier werde ich experimentieren, um den besten Effekt zu erzielen.

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Was mich am Enermax stört ist der zu geringe Platz. Beim Kauf musste ich damals aus wirtschaftlichen 
Gründen zu einem Midi-Tower greifen. Da ich gerne mal ausladende Grafik- und CPU-Kühler einbaue, 
will ich hier definitiv mehr Spielraum haben. 

AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
Ich habe mich fürs besser ausgestattete Ace entschieden, weil ich genug Punkte übrig hatte.

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)  


Eigene Aufrüstkomponenten

Das Mainboard soll einen Ryzen 9 3900x bekommen. Ich rechne fest damit, dass Star Citizen sehr von 
vielen Kernen und Theads profitieren wird, daher der 12 Kerner. Der 3950x klingt natürlich noch besser, 
kostet allerdings auch ungleich mehr.

Zum Kühlen werde ich mir den Deepcool Assassin  III zulegen. Euer Test v. 07.10.2019 hat mich überzeugt.

Eine neue Grafikkarte wird es auch geben. Nur nicht sofort. Meine aktuelle wird erstmal weiter verwendet. 
Ich gehe fest davon aus, das Star Citizen noch 1 bis zwei Jahre bis zur „Fertigstellung“ benötigt. Dann werde 
ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte holen, die dann mutmaßlich deutlich schneller sein wird, als die heutige Generation. 
n.

Letzte Worte 

Ganz egal wie das hier ausgeht, ich danke Euch jetzt schon dafür, dass Ihr in mir wieder das Feuer geweckt 
habt mit Eurer Aufrüstaktion. Sollte es nichts werden, geht die Welt auch nicht unter. Warte ich halt ein Jahr 
oder gehe das Ganze Stück für Stück an.

Ich wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Glück und werd die Gewinnerbeiträge in jedem Fall verfolgen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöne Grüße

Easyliving


----------



## Aramar (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

da ich nun nach langer Zeit doch etwas mehr als nur Mobas spielen möchte, habe ich mich entschieden beim Gewinnspiel mitzumachen.
ASSC Odyssey, Battlefield V, Borderlands 3 und Gears 5 um einige Spiele zu nennen.
Der PC wird von mir selbst zusammengebaut. 

Falls ich einer der Gewinner bin, wird Weihnachten und Geburtstag vorgezogen um mir einen Ryzen 3600 oder 3700x zu kaufen.
Gegebenenfalls noch ein Netzteil und ab geht die Rakete.
Momentan verbaut sind:

SSD: 256gb Samsung
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Prodigy M
Prozessor/APU: AMD Ryzen 3 2200g 
RAM: 16gb Crucial Ballistix Sport LT
Netzteil: Be quiet E9-450 Watt
CPU Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock
Mainboard: Asrock B450M Pro4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Wunschliste:
 SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 53 Punkte von 55 (2 Punkte übrig)

Gruß
David


----------



## Furius_ (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich versuche es kurz und trotzdem interessant zu halten.
Zunächst mein aktueller PC:
i7 4770k luftgekühlt auf ASUS Maximus Gene 6 - bisher nicht übertaktet
ASUS Strix GTX 970
240 GB SSD + 3 TB Datengrab HDD
16 GB DDR3 RAM
Gehäuse Corsair TG-01
Netzteil  LC1000 v2.3 Legion x2 (1000Watt)

Folgendes wünsche ich mir zum pimpen:
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Der Plan: 
Bei meinem neuen 3440x1440 / 144hz Monitor stößt meine GTX 970 leider deutlich an ihre Grenzen. CPU Limit ist trotz der älteren CPU-Generation bisher kein Thema. Ich denke, selbst mit der neuen RTX 2080 Super wäre es das kaum. Höchstens bei bestimmten CPU lastigen Titeln. Um dem allerdings vorzubeugen, möchte ich meine CPU noch möglichst weit übertakten. Wozu habe ich schließlich einen K-Prozessor und ein High-End-Mainboard?! Zudem funktioniert beides noch sehr gut und da es derzeit ja so viel um Effizienz und Umweltschutz geht: Warum die Umwelt mit Neuanschaffungen belasten, wenn die alte Hardware noch genug leistet?! Mein Lüfter ist nicht besonders stark und um richtig in die Vollen gehen zu können, möchte ich gerne auf Wasserkühlung umsteigen (die ich selbst dazu kaufen werde). Mein Gehäuse ist dafür aber nur schlecht geeignet - außerdem ist es relativ laut. Der Umzug in das Dark Base Pro 900 ist da perfekt. Da mein Mainboard bereits eine M2-Schnittstelle hat, pimpe ich abschließend auch noch meinen Spiele-Speicher ein wenig auf. So sollte mein System wieder fit für die hohe Auflösung und die nächsten 2-3 Jahre sein. Dann darf/muss vermutlich das CPU-Mainboard-RAM-Paket ausgetauscht werden, aber mit der RTX 2080 Super und dem schönen Gehäuse wird das dann eine neue Geschichte (für Euch?).
Klingt interessant? Dann freut Euch auf einen schönen Vorher-Nachher-Vergleich. Vermutlich sogar mit Köpfen(!!) des Prozessors.

Gruß ans ganze Team, 
Euer Dennis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Professor_ex (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
als langjähriger und treuer Leser eurer Zeitschrift ist mir eure alljährliche Pimp my PC Aktion natürlich ein Begriff. Dieses Jahr habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, mich auch einmal zu bewerben. Ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren einen PC zusammengestellt, den ich meinen Bedürfnissen angepasst habe. Da ich bis vor kurzem beruflich allerdings oft einen Laptop benötigt habe, ist meine Arbeit oft über diesen gelaufen. Nun hatte ich dieses Jahr wirklich unfassbar viel Pech mit dem Reparaturdienst von ASUS, sodass mein Laptop durch dessen Mitarbeiter komplett zerstört wurde und ich nun wieder auf meinen feststehenden Rechner umsteigen muss und auch möchte. Beruflich bin ich sehr auf einen leistungsstarken PC angewiesen, da ich viel mit Diagnoseprogrammen zu tun habe. Aber auch im privaten Bereich nutze ich meinen PC gerne ausgiebig zum Spielen und Programmieren In beiden Bereich merke ich bereits, dass die Leistung manchmal nicht mehr vollkommen ausreicht, sodass ich mir für mich schon Gedanken gemacht habe, einige Komponenten zu tauschen. Da kommt eure Aktion natürlich ganz gelegen und vielleicht habe ich im Bezug auf das Gewinnspiel ja etwas mehr Glück als mit Reparaturdiensten .

Bisher habe ich folgendes in meinem PC verbaut:
*Gehäuse:* beQuiet! Silent base 800 orange, schallgedämmt
*Hauptplatine:* AsRock Z140 Extreme 6+
*Prozessor:* Intel Core i7 – 6700K mit 4GHz
*Arbeitsspeicher:* Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz 16GB, DDR4 3200 MHz
*Kühler:* Cooler Master Nepton 240M
Alphacool m2 SSD Kühler
*Netzteil:* beQuiet! Dark Power Pro 850W
*Lüfter:* beQuiet! Silent Wings 2
           Corsair RAM Lüfter
*Festplatten:* SSD: m2 Samsung 950 Pro 256GB
                   HDD: Western Digital Red 2TB
*Grafikkarte:* NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von euren zur Auswahl gestellten Komponenten habe ich mich für folgende entschieden:

Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)


Aus meinem vorherigen Rechner möchte ich natürlich einige der schon vorhandenen Komponenten übernehmen, aber auch noch weitere Verbesserungen habe ich schon ins Auge gefasst. Mit den ausgesuchten Teilen sollte ich dann wieder die nächsten Jahre gewappnet sein und kann mit dem gewonnenen Platz die Wasserkühlung erweitern. 
Selbst würde ich dann noch einen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X zukaufen.

Da ich wirklich sehr pfleglich und sorgsam mit meinem Rechner umgehe und ihn auch regelmäßig reinige, habe ich immer sehr lange etwas von meinen Teilen. Ich habe großen Spaß daran, das Beste aus den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Komponenten herauszuholen und ihnen zum Erreichen der optimalen Leistung die perfekte Basis zu schaffen. Das heißt, die neuen Teile hätten bei mir ein sehr gutes Zuhause .
Ich wünsche den Mitbewerbern natürlich auch viel Erfolg und bedanke mich bei euch für die immer wiederkehrende, tolle Aktion!


Viele Grüße

Daniel 

PS: Leider musste ich mir ein neues Konto anlegen, da das Zurücksetzen meines Passworts nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Kojak1908 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ein Plan und warum der PC so verflucht 
voll ist.
Als sich, vor knapp zwei Monaten, mein
Asus-P8Z68v pro/gen3 sich ohne Vorwarnungen 
von mir getrennt hat war die Miesere groß und mein 
Plan, ein Upgrade der Hauptkomponenten 
(CPU,Mainboard, RAM) bis Ostern, dahin. 
Darauf musste eine Notlösung her.
Diese war ein LGA 1155 Mainboard von Asrock.
Fehlendes SATA3 und USB 3 mussten durch
PCIe-Karten ergänzt werden.
Schön ist etwas anderes!
Zu allem Überfluss legte ich meine Grafikkarte, beim
Umbau, auch noch neben meinen Ablagetisch.
Bei einem defektem Auge fehlt nunmal einiges in der räumlichen
Tiefenwahrnehmung.
Aus diesem Grund hat sie nur noch einen Lüfter und
ich werde mir Hilfe, für den Fall, dass Ihr mich als 
würdig erachtet, bei der Montage besorgen.
Wenn ich nicht erwählt werde wird ein Lüfter/Kühler-Set
von Arctic eingesetzt.

Meine ersten Gedanken zum Aufrüsten waren, da mein 
Budget bis auf den Anschaffungspreis eines Ryzen R5 3600
geschrumpft ist folgende Konfiguration:
*
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

*
Da es aber dem Grundkonzept widersprechen könnte,
eine noch nicht verbaute Komponente einzuplanen
habe ich folgenden Konfiguration zusammengestellt:
(PCIe-4.0 Karten laufen doch auch auf 3.0)
*
SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 50 Punkte von 55 (5 Punkte übrig)

*Meine derzeitige Konfiguration ist:
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770
CPU-Lüfter: Be Quiet Shadow Rock LP
RAM: 2x8GB
Netzteil: Enermax Revolution XT 630W
Gehäuse: Silent Base 800
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Raedon R9 380x Nitro (1Luefter defekt)
2x USB3 PCIe Karte von CSL mit Renesas Chipsatz
1xSATA3 PCIe Karte von CSL
WLAN: Asus-AC 68
Gehäuselüfter : 3x Silent Wings 2  ( eine Empfehlung von euch)
Mainboard: Asrock H61 pro BTC


----------



## Doc-Dee (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team!

Es ist wirklich toll, dass ihr es erneut ein paar glücklichen PC-Begeisterten ermöglicht, ihren elektronischen Liebling etwas zu verbessern bzw. ein neues Projekt anzugehen. Das veränderte Konzept gefällt mir diesmal viel besser, als die Jahre zuvor. Vor allem dass man nun aus seinen favorisierten Kategorien wählen kann, finde ich viel gelungener. Zwar bekommt man als einzelne Person nicht mehr so viel "Wert" geschenkt, dafür haben mehr Leute etwas davon. Also ist auch dieser Punkt positiv zu erwähnen. Vielen Dank dafür!

Nun komme ich erst einmal zu der Ausstattung meines derzeitigen PCs. Seit einigen Jahren liebäugle ich nun schon damit, endlich einmal wieder etwas an der Zusammenstellung der Komponenten zu verändern. Bisher habe ich es aber immer wieder vor mir her geschoben, da es irgendwie noch gut funktioniert hat. Deshalb hat sich mein PC nur bei Kleinigkeiten wie größere SSD und etwas mehr RAM verändert. 


Mein aktueller PC:

CPU                : Intel Core i7-2600K
Mainboard  : Asus P8P67 EVO
GPU                : MSI Geforce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Archon Rev. A
RAM               : G.Skill Sniper 16GiB, DDR-2400
Netzteil        : Be Quiet Straight Power E9-CM 580W
SSD                : Samsung SSD 860 EVO 1TB
HDD              : Western Digital WD Green 1,5TB
Gehäuse      : Nox Xtreme Hummer 3.0


Nun ist für mich die Zeit gekommen, meinen PC nicht nur noch besser zu machen, sondern endich einmal wieder ein neues Projekt zu starten. Der Unterbau ist schließlich doch etwas in die Jahre gekommen. Deshalb kommt eure Aktion genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt, falls ich einer der Glücklichen sein sollte. Denn dank AMD habe ich mir als neues Herz den AMD Ryzen 9 3900X ausgeguckt, natürlich mit einem entsprechenden X570 Mainboard. Die RTX 2080 Super passt da natürlich am Besten dazu, um auf WQHD umzusteigen. Hätten noch ein paar Punkte mehr zur Verfügung gestanden, so wäre meine Wahl noch auf das MSI MEG X570 Ace gefallen. Vielleicht wird es sich auch so dazu gesellen, mal schauen. Somit habe ich mich dann noch für dieses geniale Gehäuse und die Lüfter entschieden, um ein variables, gut belüftetes und leises zu Hause für die Komponenten zu haben.  Es kribbelt schon gewaltig in den Fingern!  

Meine Wunsch-Hardware:

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Liebe Grüße

PS: Irgendwie habe ich die Möglichkeit auf die Schnelle so kurz vor Schluss nicht mehr gefunden, um die Bilder ordentlich einzufügen...


----------



## Chikamakamacou (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen.

Prima das es die Aktion wieder gibt.  

Meine auswahl:


RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)

Meine derzeitigen Komponenten:

Mainboard - Asus H77 ...
CPU - i5 3470
Kühler - Promlimatech...
Ram - GSkil 4x4 GB
Grafik - XFX 7870   2GB
NT - Be Quiet 530W
SSD - Samsung 830   128 GB
SSD -       "            750   128 GB
HDD 2,5  WD  250 GB
HDD 3,5  Samsung  160 GB
 "                 2x  Maxtor  250 GB
DVD Brenner LG


Die Bauteile sind "Rückstände" von Freunden und Kollegen. Nun steht bald Cyberpunk 2077 vor der Tür und ich mutmaße das Potenzial der Bauteile dafür nicht mehr reicht......
Ich würde den zusammenbau gerne der Redaktion überlassen. Die fehlende CPU würde ich nach dem kauf, statt des ganzen PC, an die PCGH senden.

Nun wünsche ich allen Teinehmern viel Glück, Daumen drück !!!


----------



## Dr-Nice-X (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehr geehrtes PC Games Hardware-Team, 
liebe Forums-Mitglieder, 

schön, dass es auch dieses Jahr wieder so eine tolle "Pimp my PC"-Aktion gibt, und das mit mehr Freiheiten als je zuvor. Es wird sicher sehr spannend sein zu sehen, welche sechs Glückspilze dieses Mal das Rennen machen und warum. Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg. 

Für mich waren die bisherigen Pimp-Aktionen der letzten Jahre leider etwas "ungeeignet", daher bewerbe ich mich dieses Jahr, obwohl ich schon viele Jahre treuer PCGH-Leser bin. Dieses Mal scheint alles zu passen.  



DIE IST-SITUATION: 
Ich selber bin Student und zugleich leidenschaftlicher Gamer in meiner verbleibenden Freizeit. Als Tutor im Computer-Bereich meines gestalterischen Fachgebiets an der Uni (Stelle wurde leider inzwischen aus Kostengrüden gestrichen), habe ich viel mit Hard- und Software zu tun und stehe (auch jetzt noch, allerdings unendgeldlich) mit Rat und Tat anderen Studierenden zur Seite. In Kürze geht es bei mir jedoch in den Endspurt, doch da gibt es ein ganz großes Problem: meinen eigenen "Urzeit-Desktop-PC" mit knapp etwas über 11 Jahren Dienstzeit. 

Man sagt ja, dass nach rund 7 Jahren die Lebenszeit von Computern um ist, bzw. wesentliche Komponenten ausgetauscht werden müssen, um aktuell zu bleiben bzw. wieder aktuell zu werden. Mein PC ist da bereits weit über der Zeit. Und so fühlt es sich leider auch an: "ultra antik". 

Viele Programme laufen mehr schlecht als recht, wenn überhaupt. Neuere Versionen bestimmter Programme gar nicht. Laufend gibt es irgendwelche undefinierbaren Fehlermeldungen und täglich mindestens zwei bis drei Abstürze. Ein paar Jahre alte Games lassen sich in Full HD zwar irgendwie noch gerade zocken, allerdings nur mit extrem abgespeckten Einstellungen und der ständigen Gefahr eines erneuten Absturzes mitten im Spiel. Bei aktuellen Spielen sinkt die FPS-Rate jedoch buchstäblich ins Bodenlose und alles wird vollkommen unspielbar. Die Frustration ist entsprechend riesengroß. 

Da Geld bei Studenten grundsätzlich knapp ist (insbesondere im den äußerst teuren und gleichzeitig extrem zeitraubenden Designstudiengängen; leider auch bei mir) versuche ich fragenden Kommilitonen (viele sind Anwender und Spieler zugleich) möglichst Empfehlungen in Zusammenstellung/Aufrüstung ihrer PCs zu geben, welche Komponenten enthalten, die möglichst viel für wenig Geld bieten und dabei gleichzeitig die hohen PC-Anforderungen im Gestaltungsbereich mit den Spiele-Anforderungen kombinieren. Kein leichtes Unterfangen! 

Als regelmäßiger Leser Eurer PC Games Hardware Hefte, habe ich mir viel Wissen und insbesondere technische Hintergründe über die Jahre angeeignet. Daher an dieser Stelle auch ein ganz herzliches DANKESCHÖN an EUCH. Ihr erklärt die Dinge wirklich gut. Macht weiter so. 

Doch mein PC kommt ohne Eure Hilfe auf keinen grünen Zweig mehr!!! Mit diesem überalterten Desktop-Dinosaurier ist kein Abschluss machbar und auch kein wirklicher Spiele-Spass mehr möglich, auch wenn im Laufe der Jahre verschiedenste Aufrüstungen (Prozessor soweit möglich, RAM, Grafikkarte) erfolgt sind. Er muss quasi "entkernt" und von Grund auf neu errichtet werden. Also genau das Richtige für die diesjährige "PC-Pimp-Aktion". 



HIER ABER ERSTMAL EIN ÜBERBLICK ÜBER MEINEN 11 JAHRE ALTEN "URZEIT-DESKTOP-PC": 
⦁	CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 " Yorkfield" mit 2,33 GHz 
⦁	CPU-Kühler: Intel Kühlkörper mit montiertem AMD/Coolermaster CPU-Lüfter
⦁	Mainboard: Asus IPIBL-LB "Benicia" Micro-ATX Mainboard mit Intel 775 Sockel
⦁	Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB (4x 2GB) DDR2 RAM von Qimonda 
⦁	Grafikkarte: Zotac GT430 mit 700MHz und 1GB DDR3 Speicher 
⦁	PSU: Delta Electronics 300W ATX Netzteil DPS-300AB-19
⦁	Gehäuse: für bessere Belüftung "gerupfter" HP Midi-Tower --- "Was haben sich die Designer bei dem Tower nur gedacht?", frage ich mich immer wieder. Air-Flow gleich Null, Hitzestau überall. 



WAS IST DAS ZIEL? 
⦁	Spiele-Leistung: alle aktuellen Spiele sollten in WQHD-Auflösung (2.560 x 1.440 Pixel) mit möglichst hohem Detailgrad flüssig laufen
⦁	Anwender-Leistung: alle Konstruktions-, Rendering- und Layoutprogramme die ich nutze, sollten schnell laden, arbeiten und Daten speichern 
⦁	Geräuschkulisse: der PC sollte leise im Betrieb sein, denn wer kann sich schon konzentrieren (egal ob bei Anwendungen oder Spielen), wenn er neben sich eine lautstarke "Maschine" zu stehen hat? 
⦁	Kühlung: eine gute Gesamtkühlleistung ist wichtig, da meine kleine Studentenbude im Sommer trotz Sonnenschutz einem Backofen gleicht



WAS SOLL ÜBERNOMMEN WERDEN? 
Vom alten PC übernommen werden sollen in erster Linie Peripheriegeräte sowie kleine Helfer, die deutlich jünger sind als der PC selbst: 
⦁	Maus: Roccat Nyth MMO-Maus in schwarzer Ausführung
⦁	Tastatur: Manhattan RGB Gaming Tastatur
⦁	Lautsprecher-System: Speedlink SL-8214 Instinct 2.1
⦁	HDDs: mehrere verschiedengroße, externe Western Digital WD Elements Desktop Festplatten mit verbauten WD Blue HDDs (sofern diese SATA 6GBit/s unterstützen, sollen diese teils intern, teils extern an einen "aktuellen PC" angeschlossen werden) 
⦁	verschiedene Kabel 

Der Rest ist einfach nur gnadenlos veraltet!  



"PIMP MY PC 2019"-AUSWAHL: 
Ich habe mich daher für einen guten Mix an Hardware-Komponenten bei "Pimp my PC 2019" entschieden, die meine übernommene Hardware sowie neue in Eigeninitiative zu kaufende Komponenten (siehe weiter unten: WAS WIRD IN EIGENREGIE DAZUGEKAUFT?), sinnvoll ergänzen würden. 

⦁	SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
⦁	Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
⦁	CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
⦁	Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 PWM (140 mm Version) (1 Punkt)
⦁	Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
⦁	AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
⦁	AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)

Gesamt: 55 von 55 Punkten wurden genutzt (0 Punkte übrig) 



WIESO GERADE DIESE KOMPONENTEN? 
Dieser Zusammenstellung erlaubt einen sehr leistungsstarken PC, der aktuell alles schaffen sollte, was ich mir erhoffe und mit einem X570 Board und PCIe 4.0 zudem auch zukunftssicher für spätere Aufrüstungen ausgelegt ist, auch wenn PCIe 4.0 heute noch nicht die Rolle spielt. Schließlich soll der neue PC, ebenso wie der alte PC, möglichst lange seinen Dienst tun. Leistung ist mir wichtig, doch auch Ästhetik und Funktionalität ist mir als Designstudent natürlich nicht völlig egal. 

Gehäuse: 
Das geschlossene, schallgedämmte und mit Sichtfenster ausgestattete Gehäuse, bietet den perfekten Rahmen um alle Komponenten sicher unterzubringen. Kein Staub mehr, der eindringt und die Wartung so intensiv und Zeit raubend macht wie bisher. Zudem gefällt mir persönlich die klare Linienführung des Towers sowie seine große Flexibilität. 

Lüfter-Set: 
Die drei im Gehäuse vorinstallierten 140mm Gehäuselüfter würden ideal durch das ausgewählte 3er-Set von Be Quiet Pure Wings 2 140mm PWM Lüftern ergänzt werden und sollten dabei leise für optimale Kühlung auch an heißesten Sommertagen sorgen. 

AMD-Mainboard: 
Als technische Grundlage bietet das MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi alles, was man so braucht bzw. in Zukunft brauchen könnte. Keine extremen Abstriche aber auch nicht so "überfrachtet" wie so einige sündhaftteure X570 High-End-Boards. Ein gutes Kompromiss-Mainboard eben, mit toller Spannungsversorgung, niedrigen VRM-Temperaturen, guter Lane-Verteilung, PCIe 4.0 Geschwindigkeit da wo es nötig ist, zwei M.2 Slots, ausreichend interne S-ATA-Anschlüsse und genügend USB-Anschlüsse für interne Laufwerke oder externe Peripheriegeräte wie ich sie habe. Halt ein gutes Mittelklasse-Mainboard ohne gravierende Nachteile. Darauf kann man aufbauen. 

Prozessor-Kühler: 
Zwar ist der AMD Wraith Prism Top-Blow-Kühler grundsätzlich ein guter Kühler (für 10 EUR günstig erstanden) (Lüfter ist aktuell auf einen Intel Kühler montiert und im Urzeit-PC verbaut, nachdem der original verbaute CPU-Delta-Electronics-Lüfter spontan seinen Geist aufgegeben hat), unter Volllast ist er jedoch deutlich hörbar und auf Dauer geradezu nervtötend. Daher soll das Upgrade, der Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 Tower-Kühler auf der neuen AMD-CPU mit seiner brachialen Kühlpower zur nötigen Prozessor-Leistung beitragen, dies aber leise und effektiv zugleich tun, selbst bei besonders fordernden Games und Anwendungen und zwar auch bei Wüsten-Temperaturen in Deutschland. 

AMD-Grafikkarte (GPU): 
Die MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X Grafikkarte mit 8GB GDDR6 Speicher ist die ideale Ergänzung für meinen ausgewogenen PC. Eine WQHD-Auflösung mit sehr hohen Details in Games und stabilen, spielbaren FPS-Raten sollte damit eigentlich nichts im Wege stehen. Spass ist damit sicher. Auch eine 4k-UHD-Auflösung für CAD- und Rendering-Anwendungen sollen kein Hindernis darstellen. 

M.2-SSD: 
Mit der zusätzlich ausgewählten Crucial P1 500GB M.2-SSD werden bisherige, teils minutenlange Lade- und Speicherzeiten, garantiert deutlich minimiert. Auf diese M.2-SSD würden das neue Betriebssystem, die wichtigsten Anwendungen und die beliebten Spiele kommen. Eine Beschleunigung, die mehr als dringend gebraucht wird. 

Netzteil (PSU): 
Dass so ein Performance-PC eine gute Stromversorgung braucht ist ja klar. Auch wenn ein 600W Netzteil für die aktuelle Gesamtkonfiguration in der Spitze wohl (noch) ausreichen würde, möchte ich kein Risiko eingehen, gerade auch in Hinblick auf die Zukunft. Zumal ich jetzt schon viele Peripheriegeräte habe, sollte da zukünftig definitiv nicht der Flaschenhals liegen wenn aufgerüstet oder erweitert wird. Meine Auswahl fiel daher auf das vollmodulare Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt Netzteil mit Gold-Zertifizierung. Ideal wenn man auf ein leises Gesamtsystem setzt aber auch eine hohe Effizienz und zudem genügend Leistungspuffer nach oben haben möchte. 



WAS WIRD IN EIGENREGIE DAZUGEKAUFT? 
Da ich das bessere Performence-Gesamtpaket derzeit bei AMD sehe, habe ich mich entschlossen nach meinen bisherigen Intel Computern es dieses Mal mit einer AMD-CPU auf der AM4-Plattform zu wagen. Sie bietet einfach das schlüssigere Gesamt-Konzept zu einem fairen Preis und zudem all das, was ich für mein Reststudium und meine Spiele benötige. 

AMD-Prozessor (CPU): 
Da der PC sowohl Spiel- als auch ressourcenintensive Anwendungszwecke erfüllen soll, sollte es zumindest ein Achtkerner sein. Ein 2700X ist ja inzwischen schon unter 200 EUR zu haben und daher Preis-Leistungs-Favorit, doch ein 3700X passt natürlich zur aktuellen X570er Mainboard-Generation noch ein Ticken besser. Wenn der 3900X zeitnah im Preis noch etwas fallen sollte und endlich zuverlässig lieferbar ist, wäre auch dieser durchaus eine Überlegung wert. Das entscheide ich aber, sollte man mich als einen der Gewinner auswählen. 

Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): 
In meiner "Pimp my PC 2019"-Auswahl habe ich keinen Arbeitsspeicher ausgewählt, zumal die Option, die ich favorisieren würde, leider unter den drei Wahlmöglichkeiten nicht vorhanden ist. Da ich sehr vorausschauend agiere und mögliche Probleme und Lösungen schon im Vorfeld versuche zu überblicken würde ich am liebsten zwei RAM-Riegel mit je 16GB haben wollen, um bei einer späteren Nachrüstung nicht die verbauten Riegel (so wie in Option 3 mit 4x 8GB DDR4-3200 RAM - 8 Punkte) alle auswechseln zu müssen. 64GB RAM braucht heute natürlich niemand, aber man weiß nie was zukünftig so benötigt wird. Mit insgesamt 32 GB RAM (2x 16GB RAM als schnelle DDR4-3200 CL16-Ausführung) ist der RAM für reine Spiele-PCs heute zwar etwas überdimensioniert, aber gerade in Hinblick auf so ressourcenintensive Anwendungen wie ich sie für mein Studium brauche absolut notwendig. Zudem wird mit zwei Riegeln in den entsprechenden Steckplätzen so optimal die Dual-Channel-Architektur des gewählten MSI-Mainboards genutzt.

Monitor: 
Da mein alter LG 24 Zoll Monitor (LG Flatron W2452TX) schon jede Menge Schwächen aufweist, muss er in Kürze sowieso dringend ersetzt werden. Mit einer Maximalauflösung von 1920x1200 Pixel ist eine höhere Auflösung natürlich nicht möglich. Wer mit WQHD-Auflösung (2560 x 1440 Pixel) spielen will und zugleich 4K UHD-Auflösung (3840 x 2160 Pixel) in gestalterischen Programmen haben möchte, mit möglichst realer Farbwiedergabe und viel Bildschirmfläche für eine gute Übersicht, braucht einen entsprechend potenten 27 bis 32 Zoll Bildschirm, der natürlich auch seine Euronen kostet. Diese Investition muss und wird dann auf jeden Fall getätigt werden. 



FAZIT: 
Meiner Ansicht nach, ist dieser leistungsstarke PC für die Kombination von Spiele- und Anwendungen geradezu perfekt und gleichzeitig ausgewogen genug. Nicht nur für mich, sondern auch für viele PC-Nutzer die mehr als nur einen reinen Gamer-PC haben möchten und trotzdem preisbewusst sind. Ich denke, dass meine zuvor definierten Ziele mit dieser Auswahl alle ohne Probleme erreicht, vielleicht sogar noch übertroffen werden können. Das wäre auf jeden Fall sehr spannend herauszufinden und für andere Nutzer ebenfalls sicher interessant in einer ausführlichen und gut bebilderten Dokumentation nachzulesen. 

Ich würde mich daher natürlich riesig freuen, wenn Ihr mich als einen der Gewinner der Aktion "Pimp my PC 2019" auswählen würdet. Dies würde mir nicht nur erlauben meinen Abschluss wie geplant zeitnah zu machen, sondern endlich auch wieder Freude am gemeinschaftlichen Zocken mit Freunden zu haben. Ich wäre superglücklich und würde mir bei der Dokumentation, wie bei dieser Bewerbung auch, entsprechend viel Mühe geben. 

Ich danke Euch für das Zuhören/Durchlesen und wünsche Euch und allen Forums-Mitgliedern einen guten Start in die neue Woche und natürlich viel Erfolg beim Gewinnspiel, 

Euer treuer PCGH-Leser
"Dr Nice"


----------



## DJPX (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

o7  PCGH-Team,
Ich möchte gerne auch die Chanche nutzen meinen PC durch ech aufrüsten zu lassen.

Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Mein Aktuelles System:
Ryzen 7 1700
Asus x370 Prime
16 GB G.Skill RipJaws V @3200MHz
RX 480 8 GB (BIOS Mod)
Samsung evo 840 500 GB
HDD 2TB und 750 GB
be quiet! Pure Power 10 500W ATX 2.4
VERSA C23 TG RGB EDITION BLACK
Raspberry PI (intern)
Dualboot Linux und Windows 10

Was würde ich noch Nachrüsten?
2x 8 GB RAM 3200 (Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200)
Ryzen 3900X oder einen Ryzen 3700(X) 
einen neuen CPU Kühler (um mit aus dem Ryzen noch mehr rausholen zukönnen)
ein neues Netzteil (von be quiet! 600W oder mehr)
eine m.2 SSD (4xPCIe 4.0) mit ca 500 GB
ein neuen Monitor mit QHD und 122 Hz

Was möchte ich damit machen?
Ich möchte gerne mit meinem PC neben Spiele in zocken auch gerne in die KI (maschinelles Lernen) eintauchen in der man auch wenn man tiefer eintreten will viel Hardware braucht. Ein weiteres Thema das mich interessiert sind Neuronale Netzwerke, ich würde da gerne auch mit einer aufgemotzten Kiste einsteigen damit man nicht ewig warten muss^^. (Dauert ja eh schon lange genuge wenn man was größeres von Source baut).
Ein anderes Gebiet in welchem der PC eingesetzt wird ist auch bei mir die Spieleentwicklung leider braucht man da auch einbisschen bessere Hardware (mehr Buget) als ich gerade zur Verfügung habe. Ich würde auch gerne später wenn es mal so weit ist wenn das möglich ist zusammen mit dem PCGH-Team ein Give away oder eine ähnliche Aktion machen.

Vielen Dank fürs durch lesen und einen schönen Tag


----------



## Uji (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Liebes PCGH Team,
Ich freue mich, dass ihr diese coole Aufrüst-Aktion macht und so einigen Menschen die Möglichkeit geht, ihre Computer-Träume Wirklichkeit werden zu lassen. Auch ich habe den Traum eines besseren PCs und möchte mich gern für die "Pimp my PC 2019" Aktion bewerben. Wie auf den Bildern zu erkennen ist, hat mein PC ein pimp up bitter nötig. 
Momentan sind sich folgende Teile verbaut:
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4670K
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97M-D3H
Kühler: Thermalright Macho
Grafikkarte:NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 Windforce 2GB
RAM: G.Skill DDR3 16 GB 1600 MHz
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W
Festplatten: 2x Western Digital WD Blue 1TB
	         1x Samsung 500GB
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi

Ausgewählte Komponenten:
RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi (10 Punkte)
Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)

Gesamt: 54 Punkte von 55 (1 Punkte übrig)

Ich drücke allen übrigen Bewerbern ebenfalls die Daumen.

Beste Grüße, Uji


----------



## HarlekinLP (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich wünsche den Glücklichen viel Spass und auf schicke Projekte!


----------



## Hasemix (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo eine frage gibt es schon gewinner.


----------



## Dr-Nice-X (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo Hasemix! 

Ernsthaft? Also ich weiß ja nicht, was Du denkst, aber irgendwelche Cyborgs arbeiten sicher nicht in der Redaktion. DAS SIND IMMER NOCH MENSCHEN. Zum Glück!!! ALSO LASS IHNEN EIN BISSCHEN ZEIT. Das Gewinnspiel ist erst am Sonntag, dem 20.10. zu Ende gegangen. Bis dahin konnte jeder Teilnehmer noch Änderungen an seinen Komponenten und am Text vornehmen. Also wurde bestimmt nicht mit der Durcharbeitung seit Beginn des Gewinnspiels mit der ersten Antwort begonnen, sondern frühestens am Montagmorgen. 

Insgesamt gibt es doch rund 790 Beiträge. Vergangen sind bisher gerade mal zwei Arbeitstage, also rund 16 Stunden pro Person. Hättest Du die schon alle durch und könntest jetzt schon sagen, welche Deine sechs Gewinner sind und vor allem noch warum? Ich glaube nicht. Das könnte niemand, egal ob nur eine Person alle Beiträge durcharbeitet oder die Redaktion sich den gesamten Beitragsstapel aufteilt und ihre Favoriten auswählt. 

Zum FAIREN DURCHARBEITEN eines solchen Stapels an Antworten, ist mindestens eine Woche, eher sogar zwei oder mehr nötig. Also gib der Redaktion etwas Zeit und bleib fair. 

Deine Klassenlehrerin hat früher sicher auch eine Woche für 25-35 Kurzaufsätze gebraucht. Und die hatte auch noch andere Arbeiten zu erledigen. 

Es soll doch nicht die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe vernachlässigt werden, oder? 

Also hab noch etwas Geduld und schau Dir die Beiträge selbst einwenig an. Da sind sehr spannende dabei. Und ich habe gerade mal ein paar Seiten durch. 
Viele Grüße.


----------



## Zaach (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Gebe da Dr-Nice-X ganz recht, besonders auf hinblick der vielen eingereichten Beiträge. 
Sind ganz interessant zum durchlesen und oft auch sehr kreativ.  

Wünsche den glücklichen Gewinnern jedenfalls viel Spaß beim basteln. 
Würde mich natürlich selber auch freuen, wenn ich einer davon wäre, aber habe schon Systeme hier gesehen die es sicherlich nötiger hätten als das meine.
Bin mir aber sicher das die Zuständigen die richtige Wahl treffen werden und freue mich schon auf die Berichte von den Gewinnern. 

Somit ....wünsche allen Teilnehmern noch ganz viel Glück ^^


----------



## InfoStudent (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Darf man eigentlich wie in den Vorjahren wieder diskutieren, welche Einsendungen man besonders gelungen fand oder ist das eher unerwünscht mittlerweile? Gab doch technisch spannende Kandidaten und fand die Diskussionsrunden immer sehr lustig


----------



## RoadDog87 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mal als Anhaltspunkt: Im letzten Jahr gab es ca. 50 Bewerbungen mehr und Stephan hat nach knapp 9 Tagen den finalen Post geschrieben, dass die vier Teilnehmer ausgewählt wurden. Demnach würde ich vor Anfang nächster Woche nicht von einer Auswahl der Gewinner ausgehen.

Davon abgesehen: Das ist doch jetzt sowieso die spannendste Zeit am Gewinnspiel. Erst fiebert man auf den Teilnahmeschluss hin und danach ist man ganz wuselig und hofft, dass man ausgewählt wird 

@InfoStudent: Wieso sollte das unerwünscht sein? Fang doch einfach mal an


----------



## afrotobi (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

 Also beim Diskutieren der schicksten, kreativsten und coolsten Beiträge bin ich def. dabei. Sind auf jedenfall ein paar Perlen hier vertreten!


----------



## InfoStudent (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des PC-Selbstbaus und der ultimativen Fachzeitschrift dazu,
> auch ich bewerbe mich hiermit für die "Pimp my PC 2019" Aktion.
> Es ist bereits meine dritte Teilnahme, aber bisher habe ich euch leider nicht überzeugen können. Vielleicht habe ich dieses Mal mehr Glück. Los geht’s!
> 
> ...



Also Fafafins Beitrag Nummer 65 ist bisher mein Favorit der ersten 10 Seiten (weiter kam ich bisher auch noch nicht) zB.

Er nimmt sich die Zeit einen kleinen, informativen Text zu schreiben, hält eine gute Länge ein und versucht schlüssig zu erklären, warum er bestimmte Upgrades wählt.
Der derzeitige PC von ihm zeigt mir deutlich, dass er sich seine Gedanken gemacht hat und die Auswahl finde ich dazu passend. Mal auf eine 2070 zu upgraden erscheint mir nicht übertrieben und die Punkteverteilung gefällt mir sehr gut.
Dinge wie die Firewire Karte und die Schnittstellenkarte zeugen für mich von einem Arbeitsgerät, dass da nicht nur in der Ecke steht, sondern bewusst benutzt wird.
Für mich ein Grund für jemand ein Upgrade zu bekommen.

Auch das neue System wirkt ausgewogen. Bei ihm rechne ich auch mit einer hervorragenden Dokumentation des Upgrades.
Insgesamt mein liebster Beitrag der ersten ausführlich gelesenen 10 Seiten. Das finde ich einen würdigen Gewinner. Ich persönlich finde es schwierig zu sagen jemand mit dem ersten Beitrag kriegt gleiche eine 2080TI. Zumindest kennt man Fafafin und sein System und ich habe bei leider sehr vielen hier das Gefühl sie hoffen auf ein Schnäppchen, bewerben sich mehrfach oder es ist nicht deren eigenes System. (alle Seiten mal überflogen - Beschreibung passt nicht zum gezeigten System/Nutzungsverhalten)



Syrjask schrieb:


> Hallo liebes PCGH Team



Dies ist mal ein Beitrag von jemand der wenige Beiträge hat, aber sich wirklich Mühe gegeben hat bei seiner Bewerbung. 
Formatierung des Textes macht es trotz der Länge gut leserlich und die Bilder lockern es auf.
Die gewählten Komponenten passen zusammen, auch wenn mir das Netzteil etwas weh tut. Aber da sehen es Leute sicher anders als ich.
Der 8700K kann auf jedem Fall eine 2080 gut befeuern. Die Speichermedien lassen eine 1TB SSD gerechtfertigt erscheinen, das Lüfterupgrade mehr als nachvollziehbar.

Jetzt bin ich mal auf eure Favoriten gespannt.


----------



## CaptainRudi (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Diese Aktion ist eine wirklich tolle Sache...nicht nur das man etwas gewinnen kann, sondern auch für alle User die sich die Beiträge durchlesen möchten um sich ein wenig die Zeit zu vertreiben.

Gut das ich durch das PcGames Hardware Abo auf YouTube darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden bin.  

Viel Glück an alle

mfg Rudi


----------



## DeadNatsu (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Auch wenn die abschließende Bekanntgabe der Gewinner noch aussteht, wünsch ich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück! 

Gewiss gab es bessere Bewerbungen und Bewerber die es eher verdient haben als Ich, ich drücke uns allen trotzdem die Daumen und ich gönn es jedem von euch! 

Mfg
Natsu


----------



## Daddioandre (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Jetzt bin ich mal auf eure Favoriten gespannt.



Da fehlt mir jegliche Neutralität für. Auch wenn ich mir viele Beiträge schon angesehen habe, da möchte ich nicht wirklich in der Haut des Auswertenden stecken, auch wenn dieser ein deutlich höheres Fachwissen hat als meine Wenigkeit. Es wäre für mich als Laie schwierig.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



afrotobi schrieb:


> Also beim Diskutieren der schicksten, kreativsten und coolsten Beiträge bin ich def. dabei. Sind auf jedenfall ein paar Perlen hier vertreten!



Nun ja, wenn eine besondere Beiträge den Usern aufgefallen sind, dann werden diese auch dem Stephan auffallen.

Ich persönlich tue mich immer unheimlich schwer, so einen Post zu schreiben. Außerdem bin ich eher der Wohnzimmer Fernsehsessel Magazinleser und treibe ich kaum im Forum rum. 
Einerseits will man etwas Besonderes rüber bringen, aber auch nicht übertreiben. Andererseits will man auch nicht gleich betteln und die perfekte Bewerbung gibt es eh nicht.
Ich denke, die Redaktion bzw der Redakteur hat aus all der Erfahrung der letzten Jahre sicherlich genügend Anhaltspunkte gesammlt, und es wird sicherlich nicht die falschen Leute treffen.

Ich ganz persönlich würde grundsätzlich mehrere recht unterschiedliche Kandidaten auswählen. Grundsätzlich sollte die Bewerbung fehlerfrei und sinnhaft sein, die gewünschte Dokumentation und das Feedback vorher/nachher spielt ja auch eine Rolle.

Der Kandidat mit der kreativsten Bewerbung, der eine gute Idee hatte, viel Aufwand betrieben hat oder eine neue Sichtweise aufzeigt;
dann einer, der recht viel im Forum für die Community macht und sich viel einbringt. Davon lebt ein Forum ja;
dann einer, der seinen Aufrüstfokus eher auf einen ganz bestimmten Bereich gesetzt hat (Grafikkarte + ein paar Extras bieten sich da an)
dann noch einer, der eher auf das Gesamtkonzept eines neuen Rechners setzt mit sinnvoll aufeinander abgestimmten Komponenten.

Ok, dieses Jahr sind es sechs glückliche Gewinner und ich denke bei dem einen oder anderen Schwerpunkt sollten auch 2 unterschiedliche Kandidaten möglich sein.

Interessant ist auf jeden Fall, was teilweise über die Jahre für "Gaming"Rechner vorgestellt werden. Olle Möhrchen mit 1-2 Kernen und Grafik von vor 10 Jahren. Ja, kann sein, aber da ist ein Aufrüsten per se ja nicht mehr möglich sondern nur noch ein Neukauf. Wie will man da noch halbwegs sinnvoll Benchmarkergebnisse erstellen oder etwas dokumentieren?  Nicht jeder kann und wird sich nen Gaming PC leisten, aber die Frage ist ja dann auch, warum informiert man sich dann im Forum und im Magazin über Hardware und Co.  
Da sehe ich dann auch kaum Möglichkeiten mal die neue Grafikkarte mit der alten zu vergleichen oder wie die Games auf der neuen MB-Basis mit identischer Grafikkarte nochmal einen Schub bekommen. Entsprechende software muss ja auf beiden Plattformen anständig laufen. 

Ich denke mal, es wird sehr fleißig inhaltlich und fachlich gesiebt und am Ende bleiben 20-30 Bewerbungen und dann wird genau hingeschaut.
Wer macht anständige Fotos, wie ist die Bewerbung strukturiert, Wem ist einen gute Doku mit gutem Feedback zuzutrauen. Evtl haben ja schon einige User im Forum gute Beiträge in dieser Form gemacht.

Ich habe leider nicht die Zeit,  die ü700 Bewerbungen zu lesen, aber ich freue mich über die Perlen, die rausgefischt werden, bitte auch gerne mit Post Nr, denn irgendwie finde ich diese sonst immer schlecht.
Außerdem hebt das auch auf Dauer das Niveau der Bewerbungen, wenn man sieht, was ne gute Bewerbung ist und gibt evtl Ideen für nächstes Mal, die eigene Bewerbung zu etwas besonderem zu machen.


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich habe auch nicht alle Bewerbungen gelesen, aber Einige sind kreativ bzw. schön erklärend -und man würde ihnen das wirklich gönnen-, Andere sind wirklich plump...

...wenn ich mir so einige Bewerbungen angucke, in welchen die leidenschaftlichen Zocker und Hardwareschrauber, ihre 7-8 Jahre alten PCs bis zum Geht-Nicht-Mehr nutzen und als leidenschaftliche Zocker und Hardwareschrauber ihre PCs so dermaßen verdrecken lassen, dass ich in allen RGB Farben kotzen könnte.
Kurz: ich kauf ihnen ihre Bewerbung nicht mal ansatzweise ab.
Bei der nächsten "pimp my pc" stifte ich gerne der Redaktion bzw. den Verantwortlichen für diese Aktion einige Putzlappen, die sie dann den "hinteren" Rängen stiften können. Mein ich ganz ernst-PN dann rechtzeitig an mich.

Da muss ich mich immer zusammenreißen ...Ommmmm...Geduld, Toleranz, nicht ausfallend werden..Ommmm

Der Extreme-Hardwaregott, in der Reinkarnation des Forum Gurus Stephaniwashi Wilkenampudra, wird ein weises Urteil fällen!

OM!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oi!Olli (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ach Raucher-PCs sehen schnell so aus. Bin froh das ich nicht mehr rauche. Hab letztens erst so einen PC sauber. Spiritus rein, alles ablaufen lassen und dann trocknen lassen. War das eine Brühe.


----------



## joNickels (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Teilweise Schuldig, muss ich zugeben. Ich sauge den Rechner aus und mache den Staubfilter sauber, aber das Gehäuse habe ich schon lange nicht mehr geschrubbt. Dementsprechend versifft sehen die optischen Laufwerke aus.


----------



## CaptainRudi (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

@Strikeeagle77

Soweit ich den Eröffnungspost, die Teilnahmebedingungen und das Video auf YouTube verstanden habe, ist es nicht erforderlich ellenlange tolle Bewerbungstexte zu verfassen. Die Auswahlkriterien werden wohl nach anderen Gesichtspunkten festgelegt. 

Vermutlich werden auch Bewerbungen wie, "Hallo, ich bewerbe mich für euer Gewinnspiel" ...genauso herausgefiltert.  


mfg Rudi


----------



## HarlekinLP (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



CaptainRudi schrieb:


> @Strikeeagle77
> 
> Soweit ich den Eröffnungspost, die Teilnahmebedingungen und das Video auf YouTube verstanden habe, ist es nicht erforderlich ellenlange tolle Bewerbungstexte zu verfassen. Die Auswahlkriterien werden wohl nach anderen Gesichtspunkten festgelegt.
> 
> ...


So sehe ich das auch. "Es bedarf keine Gedichte oder ellenlangen Beschreibungen" so mein ich hätte Stefan das gesagt. Es werden wohl nur keine 0815-Sachen genommen wie 5x neue GPU, neues Case und SSD. Es wird wohl auf Abwechslung geachtet, würde ich daraus entnehmen.


----------



## CaptainRudi (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Im Video hat er es genau so gesagt


----------



## RoadDog87 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Zitat PCGH_Stephan in seinem Abschlusspost im letztjährigen Gewinnspiel: "Zudem kam es auch in diesem Jahr im Wesentlichen auf a) die Gestaltung  und Regelkonformität der Bewerbung b) Sinn und Durchführbarkeit der  Aufrüsung und c) das Aufzeigen unterschiedlicher Aufrüstwege an."


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



CaptainRudi schrieb:


> @Strikeeagle77
> 
> Soweit ich den Eröffnungspost, die Teilnahmebedingungen und das Video auf YouTube verstanden habe [...]
> 
> ...



Hallo rudi,

so habe ich das auch nicht gemeint.

YT video habe ich zur Aktion garnicht gesehen ... muss man ja auch nicht.
Ja, ich hab mir ja nur mal gedanken gemacht, wie man da vorgehen könnte, was wahrscheinlich ist.


Sobald  irgenwo ein Gewinnspiel ausgelobt wird, ist sowieso filtern angesagt,  denn da gibt es immer sehr viele Trittbrettfahrer. Evtl verlange ich ja  auch ein wenig viel in Zeiten von Facebook-Gewinnspielen, wo man nur  Liken und verlinken muss. Ich finde es aber klasse, dass die Gewinner  das Ganze auch dokumentieren sollen. Das sorgt schon mal für etwas  Zurückhaltung bei denen, die immer überall abstauben und danach spurlos  verschwinden.

Das hat die Redaktion der PCGH auch nicht verdient, eigentlich keiner, der etwas verschenkt.
Wenn  ich mal grob rechne, sind das zwischen 1000-1500e die da pro Gewinner  an Hardware gestellt werden. Dafür sollte man sich auch mal hinsetzen  können, bissle Cinebench, 2-3 Games laufen lassen und die  Messergebnisste + ein paar Screenshots mit Exceltabellen und die eigene  Freude am Gewinn mit allen Lesern teilen.  

Irgendwie bereue ich  gerade, dass ich für meine Bewerbung keinen Cinebench R15 oder R20 hab  einfließen lassen. Die Software ist doch seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten auf  den DVDs vom Magazin drauf.  
Nagut,  ich kämpfe auch nicht immer um jedes Frame. Bissle OC, bissle UV, je  nachdem und gut. hauptsache zuverlässig, leise und nicht overheated.  Warum sollte ich für die Bewerbung dann den R15 anwerfen, wenn ich ihmn  vorher auch nicht nutze, wäre ja auch etwas gemogelt.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ehrlicherweise hab ich diesmal gar nicht mitgemacht. Ich hab erst im August/September nagelneue Komponenten gekauft, objektiv gesehen gibt es da jetzt nichts aufzurüsten. OK ich hätte vorschlagen können, die Titan Xp gegen eine RTX 2080 zu tauschen, aber das wäre auch Jammern auf hohem Niveau und auch leistungsmäßig kein wirklicher Quantensprung.
Von daher freue ich mich einfach mit denjenigen, die gewinnen.
Nächstes Jahr neue Runde, neues Glück. Vielleicht gibt's ja dann wieder Komponenten, die sich zum Aufrüsten lohnen


----------



## CaptainRudi (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Strikeeagle77 schrieb:


> Hallo rudi,
> 
> so habe ich das auch nicht gemeint.
> 
> ...



Och...also ich bin über das Youtube Video erst auf die Aktion aufmerksam geworden... und ich finde das der Stephan von PCGH das dort sehr gut und auch eindeutig erklärt. 
Es schadet auf keine Fall und er stellt im Video auch klar, das die Leute sich keinen Stress mit Gedichten und ellenlangen Bewerbungen machen sollen 



> Sobald  irgenwo ein Gewinnspiel ausgelobt wird, ist sowieso filtern angesagt,  denn da gibt es immer sehr viele Trittbrettfahrer. Evtl verlange ich ja  auch ein wenig viel in Zeiten von Facebook-Gewinnspielen, wo man nur  Liken und verlinken muss. Ich finde es aber klasse, dass die Gewinner  das Ganze auch dokumentieren sollen. Das sorgt schon mal für etwas  Zurückhaltung bei denen, die immer überall abstauben und danach spurlos  verschwinden.



Da muss ich dir recht geben, sieht man auch an manchen Kommentaren unter dem Video.  Manche haben schon beim bewerben Probleme...



> Das hat die Redaktion der PCGH auch nicht verdient, eigentlich keiner, der etwas verschenkt.
> Wenn  ich mal grob rechne, sind das zwischen 1000-1500e die da pro Gewinner  an Hardware gestellt werden. Dafür sollte man sich auch mal hinsetzen  können, bissle Cinebench, 2-3 Games laufen lassen und die  Messergebnisste + ein paar Screenshots mit Exceltabellen und die eigene  Freude am Gewinn mit allen Lesern teilen.
> 
> Irgendwie bereue ich  gerade, dass ich für meine Bewerbung keinen Cinebench R15 oder R20 hab  einfließen lassen. Die Software ist doch seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten auf  den DVDs vom Magazin drauf.
> Nagut,  ich kämpfe auch nicht immer um jedes Frame. Bissle OC, bissle UV, je  nachdem und gut. hauptsache zuverlässig, leise und nicht overheated.  Warum sollte ich für die Bewerbung dann den R15 anwerfen, wenn ich ihmn  vorher auch nicht nutze, wäre ja auch etwas gemogelt.



Wie gesagt, er hat es im Video eindeutig erklärt...du musst solche Sachen nicht mit in deiner Bewerbung schreiben. Sie wollen dein System und deine Wünsche und Warum...und ob du es selbst bauen willst, oder es doch lieber die Redaktion für dich erledigen soll. Daran  erkennst du schon, das nicht unbedingt die extremste technische Voraussetzung gefordert ist. Ist eigentlich auch gut so...damit hat schließlich jeder eine Chance zu gewinnen.

Und einen Text von 1000 Zeichen mit mindestens einem Bild der neuen Aufrüstkomponenten, sind ja jetzt auch nicht so schlimm... 

mfg Rudi


----------



## ZeXes (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich habe ja gleich im ersten Post die Sieger Bewerbungen aus dem letzten Jahr allen verlinkt.

Von den Bewerbungen kann man schon gut ableiten auf was Stephan so achtet und kann es ähnlich gestalten.

Wünsche jedenfalls jeden Viel Glück. So eine Aufrüstung ist schon etwas feiner.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



CaptainRudi schrieb:


> Och...also ich bin über das Youtube Video erst auf die Aktion aufmerksam geworden... und ich finde das der Stephan von PCGH das dort sehr gut und auch eindeutig erklärt.
> Es schadet auf keine Fall und er stellt im Video auch klar, das die Leute sich keinen Stress mit Gedichten und ellenlangen Bewerbungen machen sollen
> 
> Und einen Text von 1000 Zeichen mit mindestens einem Bild der neuen Aufrüstkomponenten, sind ja jetzt auch nicht so schlimm...
> ...



Also ich habs aus dem Magazin, weil ich eh Abonnent bin. Das mit den 1000 Zeichen habe ich da nicht einmal gelesen. Ups

Naja, aber man will ja schon irgendwie glänzen und auch die freude rüberbringen, ggf subjektives Gefühl im Rausch der neuen Hardware etwas mit nakten Zahlen und Tatsachen  rüberbringen.
Oder greife ich jetzt zu hoch? Das wäre zumindest mein Anspruch.


----------



## CaptainRudi (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

ja auf jeden Fall...das würde ich unterstreichen   

Ich habe in meinem Text ja auch nicht nur 5 Wörter geschrieben...also von daher...


----------



## Hyakutake (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Moin,

aber waren die 1000 Zeichen nicht für den "Nachher" Bericht vorgegeben? Also wie bei Gewinnen wenn man bei Alter... oder MF etwas gewinnt? Habe ich zumindest so verstanden.
Wichtig war ihm wohl auch, dass man Alternativen für den Ausbau des PC nennt, wenn man nicht gewinnt was man dann machen würde.


----------



## Daddioandre (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

1000 Zeichen sind eigentlich nicht die Welt, vor allem wenn man die Eindrücke und Erkenntnisse aufzählen möchte. Ich sehe es ja wenn ich irgendwo was bestelle und danach meine Rezession schreibe und dann begeistert bin, dann kann der Bericht schon mal etwas größer werden - auch wenn ich nicht wirklich mit Wortgewandtheit gesegnet bin. Dennoch versuche ich für andere die ein oder andere vielleicht interessante Erkenntnis mitzuteilen.
Und ganz nebenbei, wenn man nun diesen kurzen Absatz verdoppelt hat man schon fast 1000 Zeichen. Ich denke, daß jeder es schafft, rund 10 Zeilen mit Eindrücken zu füllen.

Also ich hatte das so Verstanden, das man sich eher Gedanken über die eigene Zusammenstellung macht, daher habe ich auch einige Dinge erwähnt, die ich mir zwar zuerst ausgesucht habe, aber dann im Anschluß mit Begründungen wieder raus genommen habe, nachdem ich da keinen Sinn darin gesehen habe.

Nunja, wir werden es ja dann sehen, wenn er sich durch die Bewerbungen gewühlt hat.

Nachtrag: Wie ich festgestellt habe, scheint Stephan NACH Feierabend sich hier alles durchzulesen. Anscheinend in seiner Freizeit, da ziehe ich meinen imaginären Hut vor Ihm.


----------



## Zaach (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

1000 Zeichen finde ich persönlich jetzt auch nicht viel.
Denke mal das man damit sowieso nicht auskommt, immerhin wird der Unterschied doch sehr gewaltig ausfallen. 

Ich für meinen Teil hab ja meinen Frankensteinrechner für Bild- und Videobearbeitung, Spiele sind seltener geworden. TESO verschlingt ja auch nicht so viel 
Die Temps habe ich mitlerweilen auch im Griff ^^

Ich denke mal das jeder der Gewinner sicherlich einen schönen langen Bericht zusammen bekommt. 
Es gibt auf jeden Fall genug das man  dokumentieren kann und wo man Unterschiede objektiv und subjektiv darstellen kann.

Jetzt mal erst gespannt sein wer die Glücklichen sind und sich dann mit ihnen freuen, auch wenn man selber nicht dabei ist.

Finde es ohnehin beachtlich was man da an Hardware gewinnen kann, ist ja nicht gerade so für jeden leistbar.


----------



## InfoStudent (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich hab ja kein Problem damit, wenn jemand einen Frankensteinrechner hat. Die benötigen manchmal vielleicht sogar eher das Upgrade oder deuten wirklich auf eine fehlende Aufrüstungsmöglichkeit mittels eigenem Budget hin.

Nur müssen die Komponenten zusammenpassen. In einem früheren Jahr gab es da schöne Beispiele a la Core Duo mit 1080 usw.
Auch ein Netzteil oder ein Mainboard sollten passen.

Diese zweizeiler Berwerbungen sortiert man immerhin schnell aus.

Die Vermutung mit ~30 Beiträgen, die sich qualifizieren halte ich für etwas niedrig gegriffen. Ich schätze Stephan wird so um die ~60-70 Beiträge hier haben, da er gefühlt sehr großzügig sich zeigt. Die Annahme hege ich aufgrund der Gewinner des letzten und vorletzten Jahres.

Ich mit meinen persönlichen Kriterien finde hier beim Überfliegen bisher ~10 Beiträge (meiner eingeschlossen) und zwei Beispiele habe ich ja genannt. Werd mal auch noch den Rest aus Neugierde ausführlicher lesen heute Abend.
Hab gehofft manch einer nennt hier noch seine Favoriten, mit oder ohne warum.


----------



## Hyakutake (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sehe ich ähnlich. 
Eine Zusammenstellung die aus den alten und neuen Komponenten zusammen keinen Sinn ergibt oder sogar inkompatibel ist legt den Verdacht nahe, dass da einer entweder nur teure Teile verkaufen möchte, oder aber tatsächlich gar nicht weiß wie das funktioniert. Bei so manch einem alten Rechner könnte man auch denken, dass es eher der Zweit-PC ist, der da zur Schau gestellt wurde. Vor allem, wenn man schaut, in welchen Threads sich der Kandidat da sonst rumtreibt.

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob das Nutzerverhalten ansonsten berücksichtigt ist. Ist das ein frisch erzeugter 2 Kommentare Account (vielleicht Zweitaccount?) oder ist das ein Account der schon länger existiert und aktiv ist? Vor allem diejenigen die hier täglich online sind und teilweise immer wieder die gleichen Fragen von verschiedenen neuen Nutzern beantworten sollten hier vielleicht positiv berücksichtigt werden? Das ist ja alles ein Hobby und wenn ich hier manchmal Fragen lesen, die zum zehnten Mal gestellt werden, obwohl sie in der Einleitung schon beantwortet werden kann ich nur meinen Hut vor solchen Nutzern ziehen, die immer wieder Geduld zeigen und die Fragen beantworten und auf die Quellen verweisen, wo man das ausführlich nachlesen kann. 

Ich habe selber nicht die Zeit mir das alles durchzulesen, bin aber auch über den ein oder anderen "abwechslungsreichen" Kommentar hier gestolpert. Ich finde es ganz schön, wenn der Text flüssig geschrieben ist und ein wenig Abwechslung bietet. Eine kleine Story um den PC herum oder ähnliches.


----------



## Knuze (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Normalerweise lese ich nur viel um mir so durch die diversen Meinungen und Input meine eigenen Schlüsse zu ziehen. In diesem Falle, werde ich mal eine Ausnahme machen und mich ebenfalls äußern. 
Es gibt einige gute Bewerbungen, so dass das akribische Durchforsten Zeit und gegebenenfalls auch Recherche-Bedarf, ob z.b. manche Auswahlkomponenten in das angebebene Gehäuse passen oder sich der Verfasser mit seinem Netzteil vertan hat (Z.b. wollen hier einige mit einem 600 Watt Netzteil gefühlt einen 3900x und eine 2080 + Peripherie versorgen und im besten Falle noch CPU, GPU und RAM übertakten, was bei der Leistungsaufnahme definitiv nicht in dieser Form umsetzbar ist).
Aber alleine die große Anzahl an Beiträgen, die wie ich finde qualitativ doch sehr hochwertig ist, kann man auf unterschiedliche Weise einteilen. Ich hatte Stephan nämlich so verstanden, dass Sie unterschiedliche Upgrades unterstützen und haben möchten, so dass z.b. nicht 6x ein Build mit einer 2080 Super ausgewählt wird, sondern eine Varietät verschiedener Builds vorkommen wird. 
Nichtsdestotrotz wird es hier natürlich, 1. aufgrund der limitierenden Auswahloptionen und 2. den eingegangenen Bewerbungen, zu Überschneidungen kommen.  Dementsprechend werden wir am Ende ein weites Spektrum der gesponsorten Komponenten verbaut haben und was bei sechs ausgewählten Gewinnern unvermeidlich ist, die ein oder andere Ähnlichkeit in den Builds haben.
Wie dem auch sei, wenn ihr selbst einmal alle Beiträge in aller Ruhe durchlest, dann werdet ihr feststellen, dass dies doch sehr zeitraubend ist, ohne sich dabei noch dem Stress zu unterziehen sechs glückliche Gewinner auszuwählen. Es ist natürlich selbstverständlich, dass man täglich im Forum vorbeischaut und/oder seine Emails kontrolliert, da schlussendlich natürlich jeder Einzelne sein persönliches Upgrade haben möchte.  Manche Vorredner haben ja schon darauf hingwiesen, dass es 1-2 Wochen dauern wird, wenn man sich die letzten Jahre anschaut, bis die jeweiligen User kontaktiert worden sind. Von daher heißt es , sich etwas zurückzulehnen, andere Forenbeiträge zu durchforsten, die die Neugierde geweckt haben,  einen interessieren oder man sich in entsprechender Sektion weiterbilden möchte und in aller Ruhe auf die Antwort der Verantwortlichen zu warten. 
Das Gefühl ist dem gleichzusetzen, dass man als kleines Kind immer hatte, je dichter man sich Weihnachten nähert oder wenn man als Erwachsener von einem Lottogewinn träumt.  
In diesem Sinne schön weiter träumen und wer weiß, vielleicht wird am Ende genau euer Traum in Erfüllung gehen.


----------



## KitsuYona (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Hyakutake schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, ob das Nutzerverhalten ansonsten berücksichtigt ist. Ist das ein frisch erzeugter 2 Kommentare Account (vielleicht Zweitaccount?) oder ist das ein Account der schon länger existiert und aktiv ist? Vor allem diejenigen die hier täglich online sind und teilweise immer wieder die gleichen Fragen von verschiedenen neuen Nutzern beantworten sollten hier vielleicht positiv berücksichtigt werden? Das ist ja alles ein Hobby und wenn ich hier manchmal Fragen lesen, die zum zehnten Mal gestellt werden, obwohl sie in der Einleitung schon beantwortet werden kann ich nur meinen Hut vor solchen Nutzern ziehen, die immer wieder Geduld zeigen und die Fragen beantworten und auf die Quellen verweisen, wo man das ausführlich nachlesen kann.



Hallo :3 ich muss zugeben das ich selbst meine account erst zu dem gewinnspiel erstellt habe... allerdings war das bei mir zuvor nicht nötig da mein Mann hauptsächlich auf der PCGH seite unterwegs ist und ich halt hauptsächlich im discord davon unterwegs bin. klar ist es schön wenn leute die es wirklich gebrauchen können und sich dann auch noch regelmäßig im forum einbringen um anderen zu helfen bekommen würden... allerdings sollte nicht nur darauf geachtet werden da es auch leute gibt die halt einfach schon ewig versuchen zu sparen auf nen neuen PC oder auf Upgrades und es vlt immernoch nicht schaffen da immer etwas ist.
das soll jetzt auch kein angriff oder so sein :3 rein meine meinung  und jaaaa ich missachte gerade sehr viel rechtschreibung und grammatik.... x)

LG


----------



## RoadDog87 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich fühle mich jetzt mal nicht angesprochen, obwohl ich auch mein 600W Netzteil weiter verwenden möchte


----------



## psalm64 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Knuze schrieb:


> Es gibt einige gute Bewerbungen, so dass das akribische Durchforsten Zeit und gegebenenfalls auch Recherche-Bedarf, ob z.b. manche Auswahlkomponenten in das angebebene Gehäuse passen oder sich der Verfasser mit seinem Netzteil vertan hat (Z.b. wollen hier einige mit einem 600 Watt Netzteil gefühlt einen 3900x und eine 2080 + Peripherie versorgen und im besten Falle noch CPU, GPU und RAM übertakten, was bei der Leistungsaufnahme definitiv nicht in dieser Form umsetzbar ist).


Laut be quiet Netzteil Kalkulator:

    CPU: Ryzen 9 3900X
    GPU: GeForce RTX 2080 Super
    Laufwerke: S-ATA 1x, P-ATA 0x
    RAM: 2x
    Lüfter: 6x
    Übertaktet: Ja

Ihr maximaler Wattbedarf
    513

Geht doch locker. 

ps:
Ich habe meinen Account auch erst hier zum Gewinnspiel erstellt, da ich nur unregelmäßiger Leser (~6 mal im Jahr vielleicht?) der Papierzeitschrift bin und hier im Forum nur sehr unregelmäßig reingucke.


----------



## HardwareHarry (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Nach Bedarf habe ich sowohl Youtube und auch die PCGH Seiten genutzt. Aber auch mal andere (Schande!!!), da ich vorher z. B. mal eine Vega56 hatte habe ich in allen Foren, die ich finden konnte auch mal nach Mods (Undervolting, Treiber/Lüfterkurvenanpassungen oder auch Umbauten) geschaut. 

Leider ist der FX8350 tatsächlich erst dieses Jahr gekauft, aber auch nur weil mein Board defekt war und ich nicht wusste ob es das Board und/oder der FX6300 nicht mehr machte. Netzteil oder andere kaputte Komponenten habe ich teilweise sogar noch hier liegen, da ich erst zum fachgerechten Entsorgen etwas ansammeln werde. 

Dass die Builds natürlich "logisch" sein sollten finde ich sogar gut. Wer stöbert auf einer Hardware-Seite und baut Kombinationen (gefühlt!) "P2 mit 350 MHz" in Kombi mit einer RTX2080. Abgesehen davon, dass P2 Boards wohl nur PCI (ohne Express) oder AGP Ports hatten.

Bei mir habe ich alles ausgemessen und quasi schon so gut es ging Geld zurückgelegt, aber glaubt mir mit einer 7850 mit 2GB VRAM sind viele Spiele noch möglich aber nicht schön. 
Ich zocke gern und auch mal ausgiebig, aber ich muss dafür auch nicht unbedingt die KÖNIGSKLASSE kaufen. Der "Habenwill"-Faktor ist bei vielen aber so groß, dass man sich halt nicht das sinnigste sondern das teuerste raussucht. 

Und ja, ich hab sogar mehr PCs hier, aber da sind auch "Schätze" dabei wie z. B. C2D 8600 oder ähnliche Teile, die ich sicher hätte posten können, aber ich will ja einen PC pimpen der später auch Sinn ergibt, sonst hätte ich noch ältere Sachen posten können, die ich aus Jux und Dollerrei tatsächlich aufgehoben habe 

Würd mich unheimlich freuen hier was abzustauben, wenn nicht hab ich halt Pech.
Wünsche jedem viel Glück und hoffe, dass kein Gewinnspielgeier abkassiert


----------



## acx (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



CaptainRudi schrieb:


> @Strikeeagle77
> 
> Soweit ich den Eröffnungspost, die Teilnahmebedingungen und das Video auf YouTube verstanden habe, ist es nicht erforderlich ellenlange tolle Bewerbungstexte zu verfassen. Die Auswahlkriterien werden wohl nach anderen Gesichtspunkten festgelegt.
> 
> ...



Richtig @Strikeeagle77, so habe ich das auch aufgefasst!

Meine Bewerbung habe ich daher möglichst kurz gehalten und trotzdem "versucht", diese übersichtlich zu gestalten und nicht zu viele Fragen offen stehen zu lassen.

Ich habe die Teilnahmebedingungen etc. zwar nicht erneut durchgelesen, meine aber, dass es nur aus Stephans Video hervorging, dass man sich kurz halten soll.
Schlussendlich muss man doch auch mal berücksichtigen, dass wenn jeder hier bei der Bewerbung schon ellenlange Texte mit dutzende Bilder erzeugt, die Auswertung umso mühseliger ist und länger dauert.

Schade wäre nur, wenn tatsächlich Bewerbungen als Gewinner hervorgehen, die eben genau derart ausgeprägte Bewerbungen abgegeben haben.
Die Betroffenen bitte ich an dieser Stelle es nicht als Vorwurf oder Tadel aufzunehmen! 

Ist unter diesem Aspekt eh der Hammer was sich PCGH hier antut!


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Daddioandre schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Wie ich festgestellt habe, scheint Stephan NACH Feierabend sich hier alles durchzulesen. Anscheinend in seiner Freizeit, da ziehe ich meinen imaginären Hut vor Ihm.



Wenn dem so ist, so beneide ich ihn noch weniger, aber das nötigt mir noch mehr Respekt ab. Nicht jeder brennt so für seinen Job!  
Aber ein wenig Angst habe ich dann schon, dass  dies auf Dauer ungesund enden kann. Habe ich selbst mal bei einem Kollegen erlebt.


----------



## CaptainRudi (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

@strikeeagle77

Japp...vorallem bei der Anzahl von 800 Beiträgen. Ich frag ich mich sowieso, wie man am Ende sich überhaupt für irgendetwas oder jemandem entscheiden kann. 

@acx

Du hast mich zitiert...aber ist ok...

Ein paar Zeilen musst du aber schon schreiben, eben genau das was im Gewinnspielvideo gefordert ist. Sonst fällstde wohl durch...


----------



## Kabs1982 (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo zusammen,

hab hier gerade mal etwas geschmökert. Ist ja echt krass was hier so alles diskutiert wird. Der arme Stephan schläft bestimmt auf der Tastatur ein und sein Bart kuschelt sich dann um ihn wie ein Fuchsschwanz


----------



## MJDBln79 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Knuze schrieb:


> Es gibt einige gute Bewerbungen, so dass das akribische Durchforsten Zeit und gegebenenfalls auch Recherche-Bedarf, ob z.b. manche Auswahlkomponenten in das angebebene Gehäuse passen oder sich der Verfasser mit seinem Netzteil vertan hat (Z.b. wollen hier einige mit einem 600 Watt Netzteil gefühlt einen 3900x und eine 2080 + Peripherie versorgen und im besten Falle noch CPU, GPU und RAM übertakten, was bei der Leistungsaufnahme definitiv nicht in dieser Form umsetzbar ist).



Wenn ich den "PSU Calculator" anwerfe, den ich letzter Zeit häufiger benutzt habe um evt. Hardwarekomponenten auf ihre Anforderungen zu prüfen, reicht ein 600 Watt-Netzteil durchaus aus um einen 3900x und eine 2080 Super zu betreiben; genaugenommen werden 530 Watt empfohlen, wenn man noch Festplatte und RAM einrechnet. Kommt natürlich auch auf die Qualität des Netzteils an, aber mit einem Markenprodukt sollte alles im Rahmen sein.



HardwareHarry schrieb:


> Bei mir habe ich alles ausgemessen und quasi schon so gut es ging Geld zurückgelegt, aber glaubt mir mit einer 7850 mit 2GB VRAM sind viele Spiele noch möglich aber nicht schön.



Ja, geht auch noch mit alter Hardware vieles wenn man sich zu helfen weiß und nicht zu hohe Ansprüche hat. Ich habe mit meinem Core 2 Quad Q6600, einer HD 6870 (1GB) und 4GB RAM auch noch Fallout 4 und GTA V gezockt - sogar in 1920x1080. Im Falle von Fallout 4 war das Dank der Modding Community möglich und bei GTA V hat es mit heruntergeschraubten Einstellungen ebenfalls passabel funktioniert.

Wenn ich hier dann Bewerbungen von Leuten mit einem Core i9-9900K oder Ryzen 7 3700X sehe, die gerne noch mit einer 2080 Super aufstocken wollen, weil sie die neusten AAA-Titel nicht in UltraHD, WQHD, 4K-Superdupa-Auflösung und 1000 FPS spielen können, muss ich dann schon etwas lachen.

Ich meine, möge der kreativste Bewerber am Ende gewinnen; ich freue mich wirklich für jeden der ausgewählt wird, aber ob jemand der bereits 500 Ocken für einen CPU übrig hatte am Ende wirklich noch die Unterstützung von PCGH braucht?

Letztendlich bin ich aber vermutlich auch nicht der richtige Kandidat, weil meine Hardware so alt ist, so dass ich keine vernünftige Rezension schreiben könnte, da der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs mich wahrscheinlich schier überwältigen würde.


----------



## InfoStudent (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



MJDBln79 schrieb:


> Letztendlich bin ich aber vermutlich auch nicht der richtige Kandidat, weil meine Hardware so alt ist, so dass ich keine vernünftige Rezension schreiben könnte, da der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs mich wahrscheinlich schier überwältigen würde.



Das ist glaube ich der positive Punkt an Pimp my PC.
Man kann auch gut viele günstige Teile nehmen und eine sehr stabile Basis aufbauen, die dann eigentlich nur noch eine CPU braucht, wo ein 2600X mittlerweile bei guten 140€ liegen sollte.

Sehe dann zB so aus:

RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (120 oder 140 mm) (2 Punkte)
Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 Gaming X (20 Punkte)

Gesamt: 46 Punkte von 55 (9 Punkte übrig)
Man hat hier sogar noch 9 Punkte übrig, um irgendwo sich ein besseres Bauteil zu gönnen.

Damit sehe ich dein Argument als etwas vorgeschoben leider an.
Ich vermute man könnte mit dem Verkauf des alten PCs bereits einen Großteil der CPU finanzieren, welche man zB hier am Marktplatz auch noch günstiger bekommen kann.
Die Ryzen 1600, 1700 und 2600 kommen hier immer wieder auf den Marktplatz zu guten Preisen. Somit kann man mit geringem Zeitaufwand wohl ohne Zusatzkosten ein neues System aufsetzen. Dabei ist das Setup ausgewogen und mit der GPU + 6 Kernen sicher auch noch ein paar Jahre stabil nutzbar.
Insbesondere hab ich hier zB auf AMD geachtet, da die bisher meist länger als Nvidia/Intel Support bieten für alte Hardware bei neuen Spielen!

€: Noch ein Nachtrag meinerseits zum Beispiel 500€ CPU.
Es gibt immer wieder Nutzer, die auch nur Stückweise upgraden, einmal das MB+CPU+RAM Bundle, mal die GPU, mal zB Kühlung. Speichermedien oder Gehäuse.
Hier kann man dann mMn gut argumentieren, es macht Sinn eine 2080 Super von so einer CPU zu befeuern.  Wäre nicht die erste Person hier im Forum, der zwischen zwei Upgrades das Geld ausgeht 
Auch gab es hier schon Gewinner, die gut aufzeigten, dass Sie sich Gedanken gemacht haben, denen aber zB die GPU gestorben ist und aufgrund von Gebrauchtware kein Garantieanspruch gegeben.
Da fand ich es auch sehr genial von Stephan die Person als Gewinner auszuwählen. Einerseits spart Gebrauchtware Müll und zum anderen war damals die Bewerbung echt gut geschrieben und die Argumentation mehr als schlüssig.


----------



## MJDBln79 (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Man kann auch gut viele günstige Teile nehmen und eine sehr stabile Basis aufbauen, die dann eigentlich nur noch eine CPU braucht, wo ein 2600X mittlerweile bei guten 140€ liegen sollte. (...) Damit sehe ich dein Argument als etwas vorgeschoben leider an.



Ja, dem ist nichts entgegenzusetzen; sehe ich auch so. Ändert aber nix daran, dass mein PC so alt ist, dass jeglicher Neubau ein enormer Geschwindigkeitszuwachs für mich darstellen würde - auch ein 2600X. Verstehe jetzt nicht ganz von welchem "Argument" Du sprichst. Ich will doch nicht gegen mich argumentieren - um Gottes Willen; ich will auch gewinnen! Ich sag nur offen und ehrlich, dass ich auf Grund meiner alten Hardware nicht sonderlich gut rezensieren könnte, weil ich was aktuelle Hardware angeht in der praktischen Erfahrung einfach nicht auf dem neusten Stand bin.



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Ich vermute man könnte mit dem Verkauf des alten PCs bereits einen Großteil der CPU finanzieren, welche man zB hier am Marktplatz auch noch günstiger bekommen kann.



Ich könnte mit dem Verkauf meines CPU den Großteil meines nächsten Kinobesuchs finanzieren - mein CPU wird aktuell so für 10 EUR bei eBay gehandelt. 



InfoStudent schrieb:


> €: Noch ein Nachtrag meinerseits zum Beispiel 500€ CPU.
> Es gibt immer wieder Nutzer, die auch nur Stückweise upgraden, einmal das MB+CPU+RAM Bundle, mal die GPU, mal zB Kühlung. Speichermedien oder Gehäuse.
> Hier kann man dann mMn gut argumentieren, es macht Sinn eine 2080 Super von so einer CPU zu befeuern.  Wäre nicht die erste Person hier im Forum, der zwischen zwei Upgrades das Geld ausgeht


Gegen stückchenenweises Aufrüsten ist überhaupt nichts einzuwenden, aber wie Du selbst sagst: Man kann sich ein stabiles und brauchbares System weitaus günstiger zusammenstellen. 
Ich werfe  auch niemanden vor sich teure Hardware zu kaufen; wenn das Geld da ist, ist das doch wunderbar und ich würde es wahrscheinlich auch nicht anders ausgeben wenn ich ungebunden wäre, aber ich habe Frau und Kind und mit 500 EUR kann man zumindest in der Nebensaison schon mal wunderbar in den Urlaub fahren - das ist für die Familie wichtiger, als dass ich meinen persönlichen Hobby fröhne und mir teure CPUs verbaue die alleine 500 EUR kosten nur damit ich das Beste vom Besten im Zimmer zu stehen habe.

Ich habe einfach aus meiner persönlich Sicht wenig Verständnis dafür, wenn jemand beispielsweise nen Core i9 9900K mit ner GTX 1080 oder so zu Hause zu stehen hat und dann hier mitmacht, weil er lieber ne 2080 Super hätte. Oder was heisst "wenig Verständis", na klar kann ich es verstehen wenn man scharf auf eine 2080 Super ist, aber dennoch käme ich mir persönlich mit dem genannten Setup bei so einem Gewinnspiel ziemlich fehl am Platz vor.


----------



## Romeleitis (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, 

Ich habe auch das ein oder andere Mal mit dem Kopf geschüttelt und mir nur gedacht "Mensch du hast doch einen Super PC und jetzt möchtest du aufrüsten um 2 Frames mehr zu haben". Vielleicht steckt da auch der Gedanke dahinter mit dem Verkauf der "alten" Hardware noch ganz guten Gewinn zu machen. Aber ich möchte wirklich niemandem hier etwas unterstellen. Mich würde es ganz ehrlich für meinen Sohn freuen, wenn er die Möglichkeit bekäme seinen "Frankenstein PC" mal zu etwas vernünftigen zu verwandeln. Aktuell macht es nämlich wirklich keinen Spaß mit diesem PC zu arbeiten.

Viele Grüße, 
Daniel


----------



## Unreal (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Aber mein Fehlerbild hat keiner gefunden...


----------



## acx (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

@CAPTAINRUDI 

Du meinst ich hätte doch mehr beschreiben sollen?
Ich meine, es geht aus meiner kurzen Erklärung trotz dessen hervor, mir einen guten Gaming-PC aufbauen zu wollen. 
Mit der alten Kiste kann ich nicht einmal Win10 installieren, und ans Zocken von annähernd aktuellen Spielen brauche ich gar nicht erst denken.

...aber alles gut.
Mögen diejenigen gewinnen, die Stephans "Filter" am besten entsprechen!


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



acx schrieb:


> Mögen diejenigen gewinnen, die Stephans "Filter" am besten entsprechen!



100% Agree

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!


----------



## CaptainRudi (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

@acx

Nee alles gut...ich hab deine Bewerbung ja nicht gelesen, ich antwortete nur auf dein Zitat und deinen Beitrag... Alles gut...

Wie du sagtest...der Stephan, respektive PCGH, suchen sich schon ihre Leute raus.


----------



## HarlekinLP (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich finde die Arbeit, die Stephan nun zuteil wird, ist äusserst schwierig, denn welcher Bewerber ist da wirklich "geeignet". Die ganzen Gesichtspunkte wird er sicher austangieren. Dennoch ist es eine sehr mühselige Arbeit.
Mich würden die Auswahlkriterien echt interessieren, da ja explizit keine ausschweifenden Romane gewünscht wurden. Sprich: lag in der Kürze die Würze oder war vielleicht mehr doch mehr?
Nunja. Eventuell sitzt Stephan auch nur da und grinst sich über den einen oder anderen Beitrag. Wäre bei der Menge doch sehr zu begrüßen.
Kenne leider aber auch sehr viele, die bei gewissen Communities echt nur dabei sind wegen der "Gewinne".
Wie auch immer. Es wird schon den "Richtigen" treffen.
LG


----------



## Daddioandre (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Egal wie er sich letztendlich Entscheiden wird, sei die Begründung noch so plausibel, es kann immer passieren, daß andere was zum Kritisieren suchen oder gar finden, anstelle das ganze mal ein wenig sportlich zu sehen. Es gab/gibt schließlich keinen Einsatz, der einen Wert besitzt.


----------



## InfoStudent (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Es ist halt ein Enthusiasten-Forum in den allermeisten Bereichen.
Bei einem Facebook-Gewinnspiel verstehe ich die Argumentation mit der Upgrade 2080 Super anstatt 1080 TI, aber viele der Stammuser sind technisch halt am oberen Ende ausgerüstet und auch diese betrifft das Gewinnspiel.
Warum sollten Sie in ihrem Forum nicht teilnehmen dürfen und letztlich stellen auch diese ein Upgrade dar.

Hätte persönlich gerne mehr geschrieben warum ich das teuerste AMD Mainboard gewählt habe und welcheVorteile ich daraus ziehe, aber dann hätte es endgültig den Rahmem gesprengt. Finde meine Bewerbung so gut, aber an der oberen Grenze der Textlänge zB.

Kurz noch etwas zu Romeleitis, leider geht meine Zitierfunktion nicht.

Ich hatte im ersten Jahr eine ähnliche Idee und wurde damals per PN darauf hingewiesen, dass das nicht erlaubt sei. Bei mir handelte es sich um meinen besten Kumpel dessen PC gerade den Geist aufgab und wo das Mainboard sich letztlich als Problem herausstellte.

Du hättest natürlich sagen können, dass es dein PC sei, wie hier manche wohl ihre Zweit- und oder Drittkiste rauskramen, aber bin mal gespannt, wie das Stephan sieht. Hier wäre allgemein für Pimp My PC 2020, sofern es stattfindet, eine Klarstellung für Fremdteilnahmen toll.




Romeleitis schrieb:


> nen Spaß mit diesem PC zu arbeiten.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Daniel


----------



## Zaiphonx (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich gönne es echt jedem der hier mit macht.
Klar will man einer der Glücklichen sein wer will das nicht .
Und ja man immer den Hintergedanken das hier wer machen könnte es es nicht nötig hat, aber gleiches recht für alle!

Kann ich wenn ich es dieses Jahr nicht schaffe nächstest Jahr noch mal mit machen?
Grüße


----------



## n!Faculty (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Da in den Teilnahmebedingungen nirgendwo etwas darüber steht darfst du das bestimmt.


----------



## InfoStudent (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ja. Ich gehe davon aus. Die allermeisten Stammuser sind Wiederholungstäter


----------



## MJDBln79 (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Es ist halt ein Enthusiasten-Forum in den allermeisten Bereichen.
> Bei einem Facebook-Gewinnspiel verstehe ich die Argumentation mit der Upgrade 2080 Super anstatt 1080 TI, aber viele der Stammuser sind technisch halt am oberen Ende ausgerüstet und auch diese betrifft das Gewinnspiel.
> Warum sollten Sie in ihrem Forum nicht teilnehmen dürfen und letztlich stellen auch diese ein Upgrade dar.



Niemand möchte irgendwem verbieten teilzunehmen, aber ganz ehrlich - ohne jemanden zu nahe treten zu wollen - zeugt das doch von einer ausgesprochenen Dekadenz - Enthusiasmus hin oder her. Ich bin nun wirklich alles andere als ein Moralapostel, aber man muss sich das mal ernsthaft or Augen führen: Abermillionen von Menschen auf diesem Erdball können sich nicht mal ansatzweise einen starken Gaming-PC leisten, aber hierzulande wird "rumgejammert", weil man keine Grafikkarte hat, die die neusten Spiele in UltraHD, 4K und WQHD auf irgendwelchen Curved und UltraWide-Monitoren mit 120 FPS wiedergibt.

Ein gutes Spiel ist auch noch ein gutes Spiel, wenn es in 1920x1080p mit 30 FPS auf einem 60Hz Monitor läuft - so sehe ich das zumindest.

Es ist völlig in Ordnung, wenn Menschen ihr sauerverdientes Geld für teure Hardware ausgeben so fern sie das möchten, aber muss ich mich dann wirklich noch bei Gewinnspielen bewerben, einfach in der Hoffnung meine ohnehin schon schicke Hardware kostenfrei noch weiter aufbohren zu können? Es ist für mich persönlich schlicht nicht nachvollziehbar, denn wenn ich bereits einen 3700X, einen i9 9900K, eine GTX 1080, etc. verbaut hätte, würde ich niemals an solch einem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen. Nicht, weil ich nicht auch gerne eine 2080 Super hätte, sondern einfach um das Gewinnspiel Leuten zu überlassen, die dringenderen Bedarf haben und die Bewerbungen nicht unnötig in die Höhe zu treiben.


----------



## Rolk (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Vorgabe war die Bewerbungen werden nach Sinnhaftigkeit der Upgrades ausgewählt und nicht nach Bedürftigkeit etc.
Man kann es auch gar nicht anderst machen. Erstens macht es keinen Sinn z.B. einen Pentium mit einer RTX2080 zu kombinieren und zweitens gibt es jedes Jahr Spezialisten die sich mit Rechnern vom Wertstoffhof bewerben, um ihre Chancen zu erhöhen.


----------



## Romeleitis (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Kurz noch etwas zu Romeleitis, leider geht meine Zitierfunktion nicht.
> 
> Ich hatte im ersten Jahr eine ähnliche Idee und wurde damals per PN darauf hingewiesen, dass das nicht erlaubt sei. Bei mir handelte es sich um meinen besten Kumpel dessen PC gerade den Geist aufgab und wo das Mainboard sich letztlich als Problem herausstellte.
> 
> Du hättest natürlich sagen können, dass es dein PC sei, wie hier manche wohl ihre Zweit- und oder Drittkiste rauskramen, aber bin mal gespannt, wie das Stephan sieht. Hier wäre allgemein für Pimp My PC 2020, sofern es stattfindet, eine Klarstellung für Fremdteilnahmen toll.



Oh, ich hoffe, dass unsere Bewerbung trotzdem akzeptiert wird. Ich hatte nur gesehen, dass man erst ab 18 Jahren mitmachen darf und daher habe ich die Bewerbung übernommen.


----------



## InfoStudent (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

So, da hier ja ein paar mal gefragt wurde, was denn hier so ein paar Perlen an Bewerbungen gegeben waren, so möchte ich mal *meine* 6 Gewinner vorstellen, wobei ich klar sage, ich zähle mich schon selbst dazu!
Das mögen manche kritisch sehen, ich bitte aber zu Bedenken, wenn man denkt man hat seine Bewerbung nicht genau richtig geschrieben, so wäre Sie wohl kaum so formuliert gewesen. 

Ich verweise gern auf meinen Beitrag #798, wo ich erkläre, warum ich 

#65





Fafafin schrieb:


> RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
> SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
> Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
> ...



und 

#216





Syrjask schrieb:


> SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
> Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
> ...


 als würdige Gewinner sehe.

Nun zu den restlichen 4 (3 erklärt + mein eigener) 


InfoStudent schrieb:


> RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
> AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
> AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)
> ...



Number 4:
#340





RealGsus schrieb:


> SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
> Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
> Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
> 
> Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Sehr schönes Build, gute Wahl für seinen PC. Jemand der mit der Bewerbung sich in einem perfekten Rahmen gehalten hat und wo man tolle Bilder erwarten kann!
Denke hier ist das Build wirklich schön und eine RTX 2080 Super ist dort mal gut verbaut. Mich überzeugte der Fakt das die Teile genau passen für dieses Build und dieses Build meiner Meinung nach diese GPU am Allermeisten verdient!

Number 5:

#413


Luiooo schrieb:


> RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
> SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Shadow Wings 2 PWM White (140 mm) (2 Punkte)
> ...


Nichts zu beklagen. Würdiger Gewinner
Sehr viel Beitrag, aber fantastisch aufgearbeitet. Gute technische Analyse des Systems. Gefahr sehe ich nur für Stephan, dass dann nächstes Jahr alle Bewerbungen so aussehen. 
Spannend fand ich die Upgrades ohne GPU. Dies ist sicher nicht der einzige Beitrag, aber mal ein ganz alternatives Aufrüstbuild! Wäre sehr erfreut hier einen Gewinner zu sehen und bin gespannt auf die Berichte.


Number 6:
#721


DualCor schrieb:


> RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
> SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
> Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
> ...


Schöner Beitrag, gutes Upgrade, CPU mit einem Ryzen 5 2600 schon vorhanden bei guter Leistung mit Möglichkeit zum Upgrade auf Ryzen 3000/4000 für PCIE 4.0 später.
Alternativer Upradeweg, den ich ansonsten so nicht wahrgenommen habe mit einem Beitrag, der mir zusagen würde als Gewinner!
Das System ist ausgewogen und bekäme gleichzeitig gute Komponenten als würdiges Upgrade.
Meine persönliche Nummer 6!

*Erwähnenswerte Beiträge*:


Vedder73 schrieb:


> RAM:                               Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
> SSD:                                 Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
> Netzteil:                        Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
> Gehäuse:                       Be Quiet Pure Base 500 Metallic Gray (4 Punkte)
> ...


Ich finde es wurde sich wahnsinnig viel Mühe gegeben. Vielleicht sogar die meiste Mühe. Man kann sich streiten, würdiger Gewinner, oder "To Much". Ich persönlich habe diesen Beitrag nicht ausgewählt, da ich es überformatiert finde und sehr anstrengend zu lesen. Um ehrlich zu sein, ich hätte nach der Hälfte die Bewerbung weggelegt und gesagt das ist zu viel.
Zudem finde ich extra großen Text unangenehm, ein etwas unfaires Verhalten und die Farben wild gewürfelt.
(Scherzkekse mögen behaupten er hat sich RGB damit eindeutig verdient  )
Großes Plus sind die Bilder und klaren Erklärungen. Hier bin ich gespannt, ob sich der Beitrag in Stephans Gewinnern finden wird.



RoadDog87 schrieb:


> RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
> SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
> Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
> ...


Geniale Analyse, aber einfach zuviel des Guten auch hier. Stephan fragte um kurze, knackige Beiträge.
Ich persönlich denke es wären fantastische Berichte und Tests zu erwarten. Das Herzblut ist da und jemand aus diesem Forum, der sich seine Gedanken macht und Teil der Community ist.
Wäre ein verdienter Gewinner, wenn so entschieden, ich seh aber eben auch hier ein Over the top.



Krolgosh schrieb:


> -RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
> -Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
> -CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
> -Gehäuse: Be Quiet Silent Base 801 Window Orange (6 Punkte)
> ...


Gute Bewerbung, habe so keine direkten Kritikpunkte, *außer* das Thema Fremdbewerbung (Frau). Dennoch eine schöne Vorlage für viele!

#308 





Strikeeagle77 schrieb:


> RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
> SSD: keine - siehe Anmerkung (0 Punkte)
> Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 (2 Punkte)
> ...


Auch hier schätze ich die Mühe. Es wurde auf Benchmarks eingegangen, schlüssig erklärt, warum gewisse Parts gewählt wurden und sich seine Gedanken gemacht.
Mir fehlt persönlich die Alternative des Aufrüstens, wenn das Gewinnspiel nicht gewonnen wurde. Gerade der 6700K scheint mir stark limitiert zu sein und es sollte über ein Upgrade mit Z170/Z270 + DDR4 überlegt werden. Bei der GPU reicht vermutlich eine deutlich kleinere GPU. Bei Nichtgewinn vielleicht sogar die RX 580?

#446


PAN1X schrieb:


> RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
> SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120 oder 140 mm) (3 Punkte)
> ...


Schön durchdachtes Build, bisschen extremes Upgrade, aber sinnvoll gewählt aus den verfügbaren Komponenten. Abrundung mit 3600X weiß zu gefallen.
Mal ein schönes Beispiel für dezente, aber gut gewählte Formatierung. Hier hab ich tatsächlich für mich auch einige Ideen entnommen!
Wäre sicher kein unwürdiger Gewinner.

#488


Strokekilla schrieb:


> RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
> SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
> Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (120er) (3 Punkte)
> ...


Mir fehlen bisschen die Worte und ich verstehe nicht, warum nur 19 Punkte ausgegeben wurde.
Ich empfehle den Beitrag hier auf jeden Fall auch mal, gerade wegen der ungewöhnlichen Auswahl und den ansonsten raren Bewerbungen für ein B360M.
Vielleicht als semi-offiziellen siebten Gewinner oder so? manchmal legte Stephan bisher ja auch schon mal bei Gewinnern ein Lüfterset bei oder so.
Ich denke hier wäre wahnsinnig viel Potential und mal ein PC der es wert wäre vom PCGH Team auf Vordermann gebracht zu werden.
Gleichzeitig wäre hier eine Überlegung angebracht, was könnte wirklich ein perfektes Upgrade im Sinne der 55 Punkte sein.

#543


SoLo8oY schrieb:


> RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
> Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
> AMD-Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Ace (19 Punkte)
> AMD-Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming X (24 Punkte)
> Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Schöner Beitrag. Mich hat persönlich ein bisschen der Punkt gestört mit dem Upgrade für den Monitor in Kombination mit dem Satz


SoLo8oY schrieb:


> Der Monitor kommt erst in der Zukunft, wenn dann mal 800 Euro + auf der hohen Kante sind.
> Er steht aber auch schon fest auf dem Plan.


Hier denke ich wäre ein Setup das aktuell auch genutzt werden kann und besorgt werden kann ausgewogener. Ein nicht unwürdiger Gewinner, jedoch für mich persönlich nicht unter den Top 6 Leuten.

#585


midgard00 schrieb:


> RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
> SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
> Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 1.000 Watt (11 Punkte)
> Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Ventus OC (26 Punkte)
> ...


Hier ist einfach ordentlich Geld da sage ich ganz ehrlich. Das ganze soll per WaKü arbeiten, aber ein LAN-Party-System sein?
Das Spielen per mehreren VMs mit aufgeteiler Leistung, aber nur eine RTX 2070?
Hier waren mir einfach zu viele Widersprüche gegeben. Dennoch, sehr schöne Bewerbung an und für sich, soll nicht unerwähnt bleiben.

#665


Knuze schrieb:


> SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
> 
> Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
> 
> ...


Ich habe einfach das Gefühl das Upgrade ist ein "nehme ich gern mit".
Gefühlt wurden keine Upgradeversuche selbstständig unternommen, wo aber Budget in Höhe eines Ryzen 3600, zwei 16GB Riegel RAM und für vielleicht sogar den neuen Monitor da wäre.
Hier wären deutliche Upgrades mit Gebrauchtware bereits möglich gewesen -> daher nicht unter meinen Gewinnern!
Ein langjähriger, wenn gleich wenig aktiver User mit einem schönem Beitrag. Auch ein durchlesen wert!

#687


Kerso schrieb:


> RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
> SSD: Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
> Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2080 Super Gaming X Trio (41 Punkte)
> Gesamt: 55 Punkte von 55 (0 Punkte übrig)


Weiterer schöner Beitrag, jedoch ist die RTX2080 Super hier glaube ich nicht ausgewogen und ich persönlich sehe auch Bedarf an Upgrades an anderen stellen. Mit einer RTX 2070 und einem Mainboard + CPU Upgrade hätte ich hier wohl meinen sechsten Gewinner gesehen!

#692


Kamano schrieb:


> RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
> SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
> Netzteil: Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
> ...


Gutes Beispiel für einen knappen Beitrag mit Übersichtlichkeit.
Mir fehlt hier die Erklärung welche CPU, welcher Monitor und in welchem zeitlichen Rahmen!

#695


Data schrieb:


> *RAM:* Ballistix Sport LT 4× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (8 Punkte)
> *SSD:* Crucial BX500 960 GB (5 Punkte)
> *Netzteil:* Be Quiet Pure Power 11 CM 600 Watt (4 Punkte)
> *CPU-Kühler:* Be Quiet Pure Rock (1 Punkte)
> ...


Schöner Intelcpu Upgrade Plan und ausgewogen in meinen Augen.
Schöne Historie zum PC, schlichter aber guter Beitrag!

#697


SchlummerLurch schrieb:


> SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
> Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
> AMD-Mainboard: MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (5 Punkte)
> ...


Warum keine klare Ansammlung des Upgrades in meinem Quote? Sie fehlt im Beitrag. Finde hier fehlt leider ein essentieller Bestandteil der Bewerbung. Nachsehen wieviel Punkte es zusammen nun ausmachte?
KO-Kriterium.

* Hier ist es mir tatsächlich entgangen, dass da sehr wohl eine Ansammlung genannt war. Hierfür möchte ich mich ausdrücklich entschuldigen! Wie es bei zweimal durchlesen mir entgehen konnte - ich weiß es nicht.Mea culpa! Somit spricht aus meiner Sicht auch hier nichts mehr dagegen.*

#722


Pille267 schrieb:


> RAM: Ballistix Tactical Tracer RGB 2× 8 GiB DDR4-3200 (5 Punkte)
> SSD: Crucial P1 500 GB (3 Punkte)
> Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 11 850 Watt (7 Punkte)
> CPU-Kühler: Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (4 Punkte)
> ...


Schöner Intel/Nvidia Upgradeweg, ausgewogene Auswahl. Wäre für mich auch ein guter Gewinner, wenn Stephan so wählt.




Die Beiträge, die ich hier nicht erwähne waren *mir* einfach zu simpel oder mit unangebrachter Formatierung (schlicht Textgröße hochgesetzt), technisch nicht ausgewogen oder enthielten teilweise sogar Fehler.
Stephan mag dies vielleicht völlig anders sehen und ich bin selbst gespannt!

Der gesamte Beitrag hat mich nun allein 3 1/2h gekostet. Bitte verzeiht Rechtschreibfehler.
Mir hat es jedenfalls sehr viel Spaß gemacht! Sollte doch vielleicht mal bei PCGH anfragen, ob ich bei Ihnen nicht doch schreiben darf 

Hoffe einige haben Freude an dieser Sammlung schöner Bewerbungen *aus allen 85* (bzw 80 Seiten Bewerbungen  )Seiten!


----------



## KitsuYona (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

naja was hat man aber davon benchmarks einzureichen? wie ungefähr die leistung des pc's ist kann man ja meist schon an den aktuell verbauten komponenten sehen.


----------



## rum (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



CaptainRudi schrieb:


> ...
> Japp...vorallem bei der Anzahl von 800 Beiträgen. Ich frag ich mich sowieso, wie man am Ende sich überhaupt für irgendetwas oder jemandem entscheiden kann.
> ...



Also ich würde das nach einem Ausschlußverfahren machen.
1.) Alles raus, was überhaupt nicht passt / gegen die Regeln verstößt / andersweitig nicht wählbar sein kann oder darf.
2.) Was übrig bleibt objektiv nach den Kriterien Benoten und eine Menge X mit den Bestnoten bestimmen.
3.) Erst innerhalb dieser Menge würde ich dann anfangen feiner zu filtern und einen kleinen Topf aus möglichen Gewinnern bestimmten.
4.) ... "..." (??) -> ... ? ... !


----------



## SoLo8oY (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Guten Abend die Damen und Herren,



InfoStudent schrieb:


> #543
> 
> Schöner Beitrag. Mich hat persönlich ein bisschen der Punkt gestört mit dem Upgrade für den Monitor in Kombination mit dem Satz
> 
> Hier denke ich wäre ein Setup das aktuell auch genutzt werden kann und besorgt werden kann ausgewogener. Ein nicht unwürdiger Gewinner, jedoch für mich persönlich nicht unter den Top 6 Leuten.


Es ist echt schön, hier als guter Beitrag genannt zu werden. Ich muss im Nachhinein echt zugeben, dass das mit dem Monitor etwas unglücklich formuliert ist.  Aber wenn es klappt, ist ja der größere Monitor schneller im Haus. 

Ich finde es generell aber auch schade, dass sich wenige Leute wirklich mühe mit der Beschreibung gegeben haben. Jeder hat seine Story, wie er zu seinem System, Gaming allgemein etc. gekommen ist und das kann man hier wunderbar teilen. Es wird ja alles sorgfältig durchgelesen, was eben das Tolle bei Pimp My PC ist.
Die Gewinnchancen sind ja im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Hardware-bezogenen Gewinnspielen bei der Menge an Gewinnen trotzdem sehr hoch. Ich drücke deshalb nochmal allen die Daumen. Egal ob Opportunist, eingefleischter PCGH Leser oder eben jemand, der sich mal was richtig Anständiges aufbauen will.

Man kann nur hoffen, dass am Ende die Hardware auch heile bei den Leuten ankommt.
Kann es kaum erwarten, welche Systeme Ihnen am meisten zusagen.


----------



## Strokekilla (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> #488
> Zitat von Strokekilla
> 
> ⦁ RAM: Ballistix Sport LT 2× 8 GB DDR4-3000 (4 Punkte)
> ...



Entschuldigung,
aber ich habe deinen Beitrag etwas gestutzt. 

Die Basis meiner Entscheidung bildet 1. das Gehäuse dieses wiederum den, 2. Beengten Platzverhältnissen meiner Rumpelkammer geschuldet ist und, 3. meiner Zufriedenheit mit der Vega56.

Ich habe leider keinen extra Streaming Raum. Ich teile meine Ecke mit der Katzentoilette, den Staubsauger, div Reinigungsutensilien sprich alles in der Besenkammer.
Zwischen Drucker, Monitor und PC sind jeweils ca. 5cm Platz. Es ist schlichtweg kein Platz für ausladende Tower.

Das Gehäuse wird von mir noch weiter Optimiert. Es wird bald der Laufwerk-Tray entfernt. Dadurch entsteht auf der rechten Seite Platz für 2St 120er Lüfter.
Unten am Boden sind bereits 2 "grobe" Ausschnitte für 2x 120er angebracht. Mid-Tower mit ähnlichen Kühlkonzepten gibt es zu genüge.

Fazit: Ich behalte das Gehäuse, somit entfallen Turmkühler und ATX Bretter.

Und die Vega56 bleibt mir auch, unter Vulkan frisst die so manche Pascal auf.

Nochmal Platzverhältnisse: µATX ,M.2 SSD und Teilmodulares Netzteil.

Und auch wenn Intel z.Zt. nicht aus der "Hefe" kommt, ein I5 der 9. Generation dürfte mit Sicherheit der altehrwürdigen 4. Generation überlegen sein. 

Außerdem tun mir die Mitarbeiter von Intel leid, diese müssen jetzt bestimmt wieder die Fehler vom Management (das bestimmt aus lauter "Studierten" besteht) ausbaden.


Nochmal das Motto: !! PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben !!. Sollte ich das Motto verfehlt haben tut es mir leid und die Redaktion wird's erkennen.

Zu dem "Schrott-Case" auch mal der Ansichtspunkt: "Nachhaltigkeit vorleben", nicht nur immer predigen.

Gruß


----------



## Knuze (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sichtweisen und Meinungen bzgl. den diversen Bewerbungen unterscheiden sich zumeist gravierend von User zu User. So kann es, wie bereits in diesem Thread geschehen, zu Fehlinterpretationen kommen, da die Bewerbungen nicht detailliert genug gelesen und verstanden worden sind, sondern teilweise nur überflogen werden. Außerdem kann man sich sowieso nicht in die Personen und deren Hintergründe (finanziell, Platzmangel, Fps-hungrig, uvm.) hineinversetzen und aus eben diesem Grund evtl. die gesamte Konfiguration und/oder zukünftige Upgrades nicht verstehen, mit welchen der/die User die nächsten Jahre stunden-/tage-/monatelang in den meisten Fällen Spielwelten ab- und eintauchen. Auf was man eingehen kann, ist die technische Hardwareseite und das Zusammenwirken der Komponenten und ob diese in das ausgewählte Gehäuse passen.
Schlussendlich kann man sowieso nicht alle glücklich machen, dass ginge nur mit einem Gewinn für alle User, was fernab jeglicher Realität ist. Ob nun eine kurze, eine lange, eine besonders kreative oder eine bilderreiche Bewerbung im Enddefekt haben alle die gleiche Hoffnung und das gleiche Ziel. In manchen Fällen wären es riesige Sprünge und in anderen marginale. Nichtsdestotrotz haben natürlich durch die Teilnahmebedingung alle Bewerbungen Ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Also macht euch keine Sorgen, wenn euer Beitrag gefühlt zu kurz, von anderen Usern als „vermeintlich“ weniger qualitativ eingeschätzt oder eure Intentionen falsch interpretiert werden. Denn jeder Einzelne hat die Chance am Ende von Stephan und seiner Crew selektiert und angeschrieben zu werden. Und einzig und allein diese Auswahl entscheidet über die sechs glücklichen Gewinner und ~794 „Verlierer“ (Die im Prinzip ja nichts verloren haben). Also lasst euch nicht durch evtl. anderweitige Aussagen herunterziehen.
Letztendlich ist es egal, wie klein oder groß das Upgrade sein mag, Endorphine en masse freisetzen und bei vielen anderen Nutzern Missgunst, Neid und Trauer verbreiten. Da unsere Gesellschaft leider mittlerweile so weit gesunken ist. Zum Glück gibt es aber noch einige Ausnahmen, sowie auch in der PCGH Community. Daher ist nicht alles doom and gloom.
Allein die Tatsache, dass PCGH es von Jahr zu Jahr einer größeren Anzahl an Usern ermöglicht entsprechende Hardware für ein Upgrade oder ein komplett neues System kostenlos zu bekommen, ist gar nicht hoch genug zu bewerten. Denn wie Eingangs im vorherigen Post bereits erwähnt, müssten Sie dies nicht tun und viele nehmen es nach den Jahren als selbstverständlich hin, was es definitiv nicht ist! 

In diesem Sinne, die Hoffnung auf euren diesjährigen Traum lebt weiter bis die Auswahl final ist und sicherlich hier mitgeteilt wird. Weiterhin allen viel Erfolg!


----------



## SchlummerLurch (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> #697
> 
> Warum keine klare Ansammlung des Upgrades in meinem Quote? Sie fehlt im Beitrag. Finde hier fehlt leider ein essentieller Bestandteil der Bewerbung. Nachsehen wieviel Punkte es zusammen nun ausmachte?
> KO-Kriterium.





SchlummerLurch schrieb:


> 1.2. Gewünschte Upgrades
> _SSD: Crucial MX500 2 TB (11 Punkte)
> Lüfter-Set: 3 × Be Quiet Silent Wings 3 PWM (140 mm) (3 Punkte)
> Gehäuse: Be Quiet Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2 Black (11 Punkte)
> ...



Ich mag jetzt nicht die hellste LED in diesem Forum sein aber ich bin mir sicher eine Liste meine Upgrade Wünsche gemacht zu haben, mit Punkten.
Hab ich hier was falsch gemacht? Man verliest sich ja gerne.
Aber nett von dir, dass du meine Rechtschreibfehler überlesen hast ^^, hoffe es war trotztem unterhaltsam genug.


----------



## Phil_ST (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



SoLo8oY schrieb:


> Guten Abend die Damen und Herren,
> 
> 
> Es ist echt schön, hier als guter Beitrag genannt zu werden. Ich muss im Nachhinein echt zugeben, dass das mit dem Monitor etwas unglücklich formuliert ist.  Aber wenn es klappt, ist ja der größere Monitor schneller im Haus.
> ...




Da explizit keine langen Epen (hoffe mal das das der plural von Epos) erwünscht wurden, habe ich meinen Beitrag kurz gehalten.
Da mein PC aber auch keine ellenlange Story haben würde und einfach ein alter Bürorechner mit Grafikkarte war um so besser.

Da ein wikliches Upgrade im richigen Sinne aber bei mir so und anders nicht drin ist rechne ich mir meine Chancen nicht allzu gut aus.


----------



## InfoStudent (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



SchlummerLurch schrieb:


> Ich mag jetzt nicht die hellste LED in diesem Forum sein aber ich bin mir sicher eine Liste meine Upgrade Wünsche gemacht zu haben, mit Punkten.
> Hab ich hier was falsch gemacht? Man verliest sich ja gerne.
> Aber nett von dir, dass du meine Rechtschreibfehler überlesen hast ^^, hoffe es war trotztem unterhaltsam genug.



Es tut mir ausdrücklich leid. Hier ist mir wohl wirklich ein Fehler passiert!


----------



## SchlummerLurch (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Es tut mir ausdrücklich leid. Hier ist mir wohl wirklich ein Fehler passiert!



Das kann ich schon verstehen so gut wie meine Bewerbung war, warst du einfach zu gefesselt um meine Punkteliste noch groß zu bemerken.
Aber ich bin ja ein gütiger Gott ähm! Mensch, es sei dir verziehen.
Ich meine die Rechtschreibfehler hab ich ja auch nur reingemacht, damit die anderen fünf überhaupt noch eine Chance habe; ach! wie selbstlos ich doch bin.


----------



## Daddioandre (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt.
Vielleicht entscheidet er sich dieses Jahr mal völlig gegen die Erwartungen und er sucht sich 6 Teilnehmer Wünsche aus, die für uns absolut keinen Sinn ergeben. Frei dem Motto - Normal gibt's schon.^^


----------



## Strokekilla (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich denke am Ende haben wir alle etwas Lampenfieber.

Noch ein Entschuldigung@InfoStudent von mir falls ich etwas pampig war.


Und: Ich sehe zwar nicht aus wie Harry Potter, habe aber dessen Besenkammer 

Gruß und Glück @all !!


----------



## OberfrittenMaat (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

So, ich hab mir schonmal den PC Building Simulator gegönnt! Ist zwar nicht ganz so schön wie Reallife- PC-basteln, aber es hilft ein wenig. 

Wünsche allen noch eine aufregende Wartezeit bis zur Bekanntgabe der Gewinner und noch viel Glück euch allen! 

Habt euch wohl!


----------



## OberfrittenMaat (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bin schon ganz gespannt auf die Fotos von den aufgerüsteten Setups.


----------



## Hyakutake (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich habe auch schon angefangen, die von mir angekündigten Umbaumaßnahmen anzufangen. Ich habe vor in meinem Case, dem NZXT die massive Front sowie den Deckel auszusägen und in die Mitte Lochbleche zu kleben. So habe ich dann quasi eine Meshfront erzeugt. Ich hatte mir ja dazu die Gehäuselüfter als ein Upgrade hier ausgesucht. Damit würde ich dann die Front ausstatten.


----------



## Preisi (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bin auch schon sehr gespannt  Durfte die letzten Wochen knapp 130 PCs in der Uni einbauen. Stattdessen mal wieder am eigenen herumschrauben zu dürfen wäre da echt eine willkommene Abwechslung   Andererseits gibts hier wirklich diverse top durchformulierte Posts welchen ich es wirklich gönne, meiner kann eher nicht mithalten .

Grüße,
preisi


----------



## Kamano (1. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> #692
> 
> 
> Kamano schrieb:
> ...


Danke, CPU findest Du in der Tabelle: ein AMD Ryzen 3600. 
Der Grund ist: diese CPU hat ein verdammt gutes  Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Für Games und Anwendungen jede Menge Power  über vermutlich eine sehr lange Zeit. Den 3600X finde ich auch ganz schick,  aber der Mehrwert in Anwendungen ist für mich wahrscheinlich vernachlässigbar. Und in Games gibt es ja offenbar kaum einen.
Freue mich auch mal wieder auf eine AMD CPU, nach einer sehr langen  Zeitspanne in der ich nur Intel CPUs gekauft hatte. Meine letzte CPU von  AMD war ein AMD Athlon XP 2800+, heh. Lang ists her, 15 Jahre oder so. 

Beim Monitor bin ich noch unentschlossen, das bedarf einer intensiven Recherche. WQHD sollte es sein, mindestens 75Hz. Eventuell IPS-Panel, denn ein wenig mehr Farbe als ein TN-Panel wäre schon echt nice. Aber wie gesagt, da muss ich noch ne Runde im Netz und den letzten PCGHs tauchen, bevor ich mich da festlegen möchte.


----------



## winnimrs (1. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi liebe FORUManer,
bin schon voll gespannt(wie ein Bogen), wer den die glücklichen Gewinner sein mögen. Euch sind noch keine Neuigkeiten bekannt,oder?
AUF alle Fälle, wünsche ich euch ALLEN viel Glück!!!!!! 

Euer WINNI


----------



## Daddioandre (1. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bislang noch nicht. Ich denke aber das er in den nächsten Tagen (evtl auch Stunden) sich melden wird. So wie ich es gesehen habe, hatte es meist 10-14 Tage gedauert, bis er die Gewinner bekannt gab, zumal diese auch ihren Gewinn bestätigen müssen, bzw annehmen.

Dennoch, die Spannung steigt


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (2. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> So, da hier ja ein paar mal gefragt wurde, was denn hier so
> 
> #308
> Auch hier schätze ich die Mühe. Es wurde auf Benchmarks eingegangen, schlüssig erklärt, warum gewisse Parts gewählt wurden und sich seine Gedanken gemacht.
> ...



Wir hatten ja mal darüber per PN gesprochen. Ja, ich sehe die Grafikkarte als größte Bremse, zumal ich gerade wieder Wolfenstein New Order und The New Colossus rausgeholt habe. Youngblood macht bekanntlich erst mit besserer Grafikpower Sinn.

Die Idee die 6700k mit entsprechendem Unterbau zu versehen habe ich bereits avisiert und mal Komponenten ins Auge gefasst, wenn es hier kein AMD Brett werden sollte. 
Die Rechnung mache ich dennoch auf, ob sich der Verkauf der 6700k nicht eher lohnt um dann komplett MB+CPU zu erneuern. Muss ich nochmal in mich gehen und durchrechnen. 
Warum hat Intel eigentlich überhaupt einen DDR3 Unterbau für die 6. Generation ermöglicht, wenn die Leistung nicht rüberkommt ...

Auf jeden Fall herzlichen Dank für die Auflistung, denn da habe ich viel draus gelernt, auch was Aufbau und Formulierung angeht.
Ein Bewerbung mit solch schönen Preisen schmiert man nicht in 10 Min hin, man sollte schon Zeit und Grips reinstecken. 

Ich freue mich auf die Bekanntgabe der Gewinner und bleibe gespannt.


----------



## InfoStudent (3. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Kann mir mal jemand von der Netzteilfraktion mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen?
Hab mir nochmal genau Beitrag 687 angesehen. Der von Kerso bzgl dem Wunsch eines VR PCs. Wird das Netzteil da nicht zum Chinaböller und ist für eine RTX 2080 absolut deplaziert oder sehe ich das falsch?
Die reine Wattzahl mag ja noch stimmen. Aber bei Intels und Nvidias Boosts wird der Stromhunger vmtl größer sein und ich hab auch Bedenken auf der 12V Schiene...


----------



## Kerso (3. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand von der Netzteilfraktion mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen?
> Hab mir nochmal genau Beitrag 687 angesehen. Der von Kerso bzgl dem Wunsch eines VR PCs. Wird das Netzteil da nicht zum Chinaböller und ist für eine RTX 2080 absolut deplaziert oder sehe ich das falsch?
> Die reine Wattzahl mag ja noch stimmen. Aber bei Intels und Nvidias Boosts wird der Stromhunger vmtl größer sein und ich hab auch Bedenken auf der 12V Schiene...




Moin InfoSudent,

danke dass du dich mit meinem Text tiefergehend befasst hast.  Gerade die Frage des Netzteils finde ich ziemlich Spannend.

Bei dem zusammenzählen der Wattzahlen komme ich auf den angegebenen Wert. Demnach müsste es passen. 
Netzteil Kalkulatoren geben meist ein leicht größeres Netzteil an (im Durchschnitt 500Watt). 
Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass die Kalkulatoren bei Verwendung von vier DDR4 Slots mehr Watt dazu addierten. Oder  das sie wegen der evtl. Übertaktung der Komponenten, mehr angeben.

Ich habe nur die Watt- Angabe des Herstellers aufsummiert. 

Auch wenn es von den Wattzahlen gerade so Klappt, ist es natürlich nicht empfehlenswert ein Netzteil immer unter voller Auslastung zu betreiben. 

_Hier kommt meine zweite Regel ins Spiel._ 
Unter der* Sekundären Priorität *hatte ich gesagt, dass wenn es nicht anders möglich ist, das System so zu wählen ist, dass nur billige Komponenten nachgekauft werden müssen.

Da die Punkteverteilung keine andere Option zuließ, fand ich es spannend auszuprobieren ob es mit dem alten Netzteil funktioniert. 
Wenn nicht, kostet ein 600 Watt Netzteil eines vernünftigen Herstellers ca. 50€. 


Grüße,
Kerso


----------



## InfoStudent (3. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Kerso schrieb:


> Da die Punkteverteilung keine andere Option zuließ, fand ich es spannend auszuprobieren ob es mit dem alten Netzteil funktioniert.
> Wenn nicht, kostet ein 600 Watt Netzteil eines vernünftigen Herstellers ca. 50€.



Hallo Kerso,

ich hab mich damit eingehend beschäftigt.
Jedoch macht ein Netzteil nicht nur die Wattzahl aus.
Da kommen Kondensatorqualität, Stabilitätauf der 12V, 5V und 3,3V Schiene und mehr dazu.
Da können alte Netzteile ein Problem sein.
Da könnte dir im Zweifel nämlich dann statt nur 50€ für ein netzteil ein Austausch von Mainboard, CPU und GPU drohen. (im allerschlimmsten Worst Case sogar HDD/SSD)
Aber da hab ich eben gerade um fachliche Kompetenz des Forums gefragt, denn das konkrete Setup kann ich nicht abschätzen, hier haben wir andere Experten für!

Vielleicht aber für dich als Hinweis trotzdem ganz praktisch und mal etwas für 10 freie MInuten sich hier das Netzteilunterforum den Infothread durchlesen.


€: Auch ist bei Intel es so, dass die TDP nur den Verbrauch ohne Turbo nennt. (Korrigiert mich bitte, so ist mein Wissensstand). Selbiges gilt für die GPU. Die können sich schon mehr genehmigen als die simple TDP.
Ich weiß es von meiner EVGA 1070, die soll nur 150W brauchen, bin aber bei ~220W beim Spielen.
Muss da selber mal genauer nachforschen wie die Hersteller jeweils die TDP angeben. Und wie sich das jetzt bei den RTX Karten verhält. Wäre zB eine spannende Betrachtung, die die Gewinner gern anstellen dürfen 

Grüße
InfoStudent


----------



## hellobello25 (3. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Ich würde alle PCs die halbwegs aktuell sind ausschließen.
> 
> Dazu zählt schon der PC aus dem Posting 4.
> Ryzen 5 3600 mit einer 1080Ti.
> ...



Wenn sowas kommt dann lügen alle un setzten Omas PC zur Aufrüstung hin 
Kann so niemand nachkontrollieren 

Hier gehts um ein Gewinnspiel und nicht wer hat den ältesten PC

Dann pack ich beim nächsten mal den Commodore aus


----------



## dotaut (4. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich fände es ******** wenn nur mega alte Oma PCs gewinnen würden. Würd dann jeder in Zukunft nur Office gammel Pcs hier reinstellen. Überhaubt sollen Leute gewinnen, die was mit dem ganzen PC als hobby etwas anfangen können. Die  Anderen hier auch vlt. nen guten Artikel bieten werden. Also sorry wer sich hier mit nem Pentium 2 bewirbt, hat ganz andere Prioritäten im leben. Ich fände die Hardware mehr als verschwendet an solchen Leuten. Außerdem haben Leute die sich mit High End Sys hier bewerben, eh nicht die besten Chancen, aber Bewerben kann auch an sich  schon Spaß machen.


----------



## Khabarak (4. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



dotaut schrieb:


> Ich fände es ******** wenn nur mega alte Oma PCs gewinnen würden. Würd dann jeder in Zukunft nur Office gammel Pcs hier reinstellen. Überhaubt sollen Leute gewinnen, die was mit dem ganzen PC als hobby etwas anfangen können. Die  Anderen hier auch vlt. nen guten Artikel bieten werden. Also sorry wer sich hier mit nem Pentium 2 bewirbt, hat ganz andere Prioritäten im leben. Ich fände die Hardware mehr als verschwendet an solchen Leuten. Außerdem haben Leute die sich mit High End Sys hier bewerben, eh nicht die besten Chancen, aber Bewerben kann auch an sich  schon Spaß machen.



Puh...
Das ist mal ne "interessante" Einstellung zum Hobby und den Gamern, die kein großes Budget für ihr Hobby haben.
Es gibt mehr als genug neue Spiele, die auf "alte Oma PCs" laufen und mal neue Hardware auf Mittelklasse Niveau könnte ihnen neue Spielwelten eröffnen.
Denk dran, dass man sich mindestens die CPU noch kaufen muss.
Mein PC ist zwar noch nicht ganz in der Klasse angekommen, aber mit 5 Jahren auch nicht mehr der jüngste.
Trotzdem bin ich Gamer und hab meine Nische an Lieblingsspielen, die noch einigermaßen gut auf der Kiste laufen.
Ab dem nächsten WoW Addon könnte sich das aber ändern.

Mit der Aktion hier könnte ich dann die Regler wieder etwas weiter nach rechts ziehen. 
Neben dem Familienleben würde es das Gesamtbudget schon entlasten.
Sollte es nicht klappen, wird es halt erst später im nächsten Jahr was mit nem PC.
Vielleicht auch erst 2022. 
Kommt auch ein wenig drauf an, wie lang sich die PC Gremlins noch im bisherigen Maß halten.

Und so lange die Jungs von PCGH keine Einschränkungen machen, kann sich auch wer mit nem aktuellen High End PC bewerben.
Bei den 800 Bewerbungen wird halt das ganze Spektrum abgebildet.

Ob alle die gleichen Chancen haben, steht auf  nem andren Blatt.

Aber einfach pauschal alle Besitzer eines alten PCs aus der Gamer Community auszuschließen find ich schon heftig.


----------



## vonXanten (5. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Ich würde alle PCs die halbwegs aktuell sind ausschließen.
> 
> Dazu zählt schon der PC aus dem Posting 4.
> Ryzen 5 3600 mit einer 1080Ti.
> ...





dotaut schrieb:


> Ich fände es ******** wenn nur mega alte Oma PCs gewinnen würden. Würd dann jeder in Zukunft nur Office gammel Pcs hier reinstellen. Überhaubt sollen Leute gewinnen, die was mit dem ganzen PC als hobby etwas anfangen können. Die  Anderen hier auch vlt. nen guten Artikel bieten werden. Also sorry wer sich hier mit nem Pentium 2 bewirbt, hat ganz andere Prioritäten im leben. Ich fände die Hardware mehr als verschwendet an solchen Leuten. Außerdem haben Leute die sich mit High End Sys hier bewerben, eh nicht die besten Chancen, aber Bewerben kann auch an sich  schon Spaß machen.



Eigentlich lese ich ja lieber mit als selbst zu schreiben. (Popcorn, Cola usw.)
Aber bei solch Antworten rollen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch… 
Im letzten Jahr habe ich meinen PC auch erst auf den Momentanen Stand gebracht, nach gut 8 Jahren und nur einem Grafikkarten tausch wegen defekt. Wäre dann sicher auch nicht mehr würdig gewesen zum Teilnehmen nach obigen Aussagen. War auch mehr ein tausch aus alters den Geschwindigkeitsgründen!

Es war nirgends vorgegeben welche Mindestanforderung die Hardware haben sollte. Also würde sogar ein 486er oder älter durchgehen. Das heißt nicht, dass derjenige sich nicht mit PCs befasst oder nur etwas abstauben möchte. Für manche ist es halt nicht nötig für ihre Lieblingsspiele einen „Highend“ Rechner zu nutzen.
Wieso sollte denen die Chance verbaut werden? 
Oder genau das andere Extrem? 
Ein wenig feinschliff und ausloten geht immer auch bei neuen Rechnern, selbst Nostalgie PCs waren ja mal irgendwann „Highend“. 

Was mir bei einigen da viel mehr ins Auge gestochen ist, sehr viel Staub. Teils schon in schönen Verwachsungen. Das würde mich viel mehr stören genau wie Laufwerke nur reingeworfen und Anschluss Leitungen reingeknüllt und Deckel mit dem Hammer zu… 
Aber das ist alles nur rein Subjektiv. 

In diesem Sinne viel Erfolg allen! 
Und jeder muss selber wissen was für ihn passt oder nicht.


----------



## Hyakutake (5. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Passt schon, sprich stimme Dir zu @vonXanten,

Ich selber bewerbe mich ja auch mit einem PC der eher zum aktuellen Stand gehört und damit automatisch ausgeschlossen werden würde. 

Aber es kommt ja auch immer auf das persönliche Ziel drauf an, welches man erreichen möchte. Ich selbst habe auch jahrelang keinen neuen PC benötigt, da mein einziges Spiel, Starcraft 2, auf meiner alten Möhre gut gelaufen ist. Zudem hatte ich auch einfach nicht das Geld um in einen neuen PC zu investieren. Jetzt habe ich mich einfach mal nach neuen Spielen umgeschaut, ich fand The Witcher spannend konnte es aber absolut nicht spielen. PUBG nur in einer DiaShow. Deswegen jetzt die Renovierung. Nächstes Jahr möchte ich gerne Cyberpunk spielen, am liebsten mit Raytracing, das wiederum meine Grafikkarte nicht unterstützt und auch nicht unterstützen wird. Habe leider auf die falsche Technologie gesetzt, bzw. konnte mir nichts besseres leisten als einen Rückläufer aus dem Outlet. 

Aber deswegen zu schreiben es wäre unverschämt sich zu bewerben ist halt schon etwas "eigenartig". Jedem stand die Teilnahme frei. Und gleich jeden unter Generalverdacht zu stellen er würde etwas abstauben wollen ist auch schwierig. Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass derjenige mit dem HighEnd Rechner und mit dem Oma-PC die gleiche Person ist, die sich einfach mal mehrfach beworben hat mit allen PCs der Familie um seine Chancen zu erhöhen. Ich kann natürlich auch fordern legt doch mal alle eure IPs offen, dann können wir "Doppelbewerber" gleich ausfiltern.

Es wurden ja bewusst keine Grenzen gesetzt. Ich fange jetzt auch nicht an alle Bewerbungen zu zitieren, die inkompatibel sind. Also Mainboard passt nicht zu CPU, oder Netzteil nicht zur Grafikkarte, CPU-Kühler nicht zu Sockel oder Anzahl der Lüfter nicht zum Case etc...
Da wird es sicherlich schon eine geeignete Bewertung für geben. Vielleicht wird auch extra eine breite Streuung ausgesucht, so dass man sieht, was ein komplett alter PC mit ein paar neuen Komponenten leisten kann oder wie man eine aktuelle Basis noch im letzten FPS Bereich tunen kann. Genauso wissen wir ja auch gar nicht genau, welche Materialien zur Verlosung stehen? Sprich sind überhaupt sechs 2080 super da? Oder nur eine und dann noch zwei 2070er? Dann kann man ja auf Grund dessen schon gar nicht sehen, warum welche Vorschläge gewählt wurden.

Ich finde man sollte in erster Linie dankbar sein, dass man hier etwas gewinnen kann und nicht gleich anfangen mit "Aber ich habe es ja viel notwendiger als Person xy..."


----------



## Daddioandre (5. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Das ist in meinem Beispiel auch nicht viel anders, ich habe meinen Umgebaut, bzw Aufgerüstet, da ich wenig Sinn darin fand, auf ein halbtotes Pferd zu setzen. Da ich mir die meisten Komponenten vom Mund regelrecht abgespart habe, wollte ich es halt versuchen, ob ich nicht doch noch an die GPU kommen kann, die ich anfangs gewünscht habe, einzig was ich ggf eingestehen muss, das meine Wahl mit eines um 200Mhz besseren RAM-Kits schon etwas in die Richtung unnötig gegangen bin, daher kam mir die Idee am Ende der Bewerbung. 

Aber was mir aufgefallen ist, dieses Jahr braucht Stephan wohl etwas länger, da es wohl dem Anschein nach reichlich gute Bewerbungen gab und ihm die Entscheidung wirklich nicht leicht fällt.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## OberfrittenMaat (5. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hi Leute, 

also mal Hand auf's Herz... Welchen Nutzen haben denn die ein oder anderen Antispaßkommentare? Verbessert es die Chancen auf den Gewinn? Oder gibt  es im Anschluss  einen Trostpreis? 
Klar, jeder Bewerber würde gern gewinnen und dies werden vermutlich nun mal lediglich sechs aus 800 tun.
Aber deswegen muss man seinen Frust doch nicht darüber kundtun... oder? Die Nichtgewinner verlieren ja nichts! Sie müssen halt nur aus eigener Kraft ihre Hardware aufrüsten. 
Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass jeder mit der wachsenden Spannung anders umgeht und manchmal auch nicht weiß wo hin jetzt damit. Ich geh dann joggen. 
Für diejenigen unter uns, die nicht so gute Setups besitzen wäre es ja auch ne Möglichkeit, vielleicht die "alte" Hardware der Gewinner für nen guten Preis zu bekommen, wenn es hier einen Marktplatz dafür gibt und die das machen. Manche haben ja auch geschrieben, dass sie die Komponenten spenden würden. 
Es ist ein Gewinnspiel Freunde. Bleibt fair zu einander und lasst die Redaktion ihre Arbeit machen.
Bei den Bewerbungen waren alle noch so freundlich und haben jedem noch Glück gewünscht.
Ich hoffe nur für die Gewinner, dass es nicht wie bei der Höllenmaschine von PC- Welt wird, wo der Gewinner dann übelst beschimpft wurde und Gewaltandrohungen bekommen hat. Solche Leute sollten sich echt ins Knie schämen. 

Also, denkt an Reinhold Niebuhr:

"Gott, gib mir die Gelassenheit, Dinge hinzunehmen, die ich nicht ändern kann,
den Mut, Dinge zu ändern, die ich ändern kann,
und die Weisheit, das eine vom anderen zu unterscheiden. [...]"


----------



## vonXanten (5. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



OberfrittenMaat schrieb:


> Es ist ein Gewinnspiel Freunde. Bleibt fair zu einander und lasst die Redaktion ihre Arbeit machen.
> Bei den Bewerbungen waren alle noch so freundlich und haben jedem noch Glück gewünscht.
> Ich hoffe nur für die Gewinner, dass es nicht wie bei der Höllenmaschine von PC- Welt wird, wo der Gewinner dann übelst beschimpft wurde und Gewaltandrohungen bekommen hat. Solche Leute sollten sich echt ins Knie schämen.


Ich war mal so frei das ein wenig Einzukürzen.
Die meisten haben leider ein Problem mit den anderen etwas zu gönnen, leider. 
Ich für meinen Teil freue mich auf die Berichte zum Umbau bzw. der Aufrüstung die hoffentlich dann gut bis sehr gut sein werden. 
Macht doch Spaß auch mal einen anderen Blickwinkel mitzunehmen und nicht immer nur den Eigenen. 
Und ich hab auch Überlegt nachdem ich es in der Printausgabe gelesen hatte ob ich mich bewerbe, geht ja ein wenig Zeit bei der Umsetzung und Schreiben drauf (bei einem Gewinn).

In diesem Sinne "Keep Calm" und auf die Artikel warten!


----------



## Buddhafliege (5. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hiho Community,

ich mag nicht in der Haut der Jury stecken und die Glücklichen aussuchen müssen. Mir ist auch bewusst, dass es ein Haufen Arbeit ist, der mal so *"*nebenbei*"* gemacht werden muss. Ich kann es aber echt nicht mehr abwarten. 
Ich versuch den Ball flach zu halten und zu denken: "Wird schon jemand Anderes treffen, mach dir keine zu großen Hoffnungen." Aber ich muss sagen, eine Gewissheit wäre schon gut. 

Ich habe auch die kleine "Diskussion" über die Berechtigung zur Teilnahme verfolgt und muss sagen, ich habe auf beiden Seiten Standpunkte gelesen welche ich nachvollziehen konnte. 
Ich bin der Meinung jemanden wegen seiner aktuell verbauten Hardware davon auszuschließen oder zu bevorteilen hat keinen Wert, weil beides eine leichte Möglichkeit für einen Workaround hat.
Also egal welches Kriterium man hat "älteste Hardware" oder "aktuellste Hardware" man hat Möglichkeiten zu betrügen. Deswegen lieber das Event offen und ehrlich belassen, bevor jeder mit seiner Hardware anfängt zu vertuschen.

Mit freundlichen Füßen

PS:


----------



## InfoStudent (5. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich denke Stephan gibt sich größte Mühe. Ich habe mir ja auch mal die Mühe gemacht und wie man gemerkt hat sind mir dabei dann trotz über 1 1/2 Wochen Zeitraum noch zwei Fehler passiert.
Es ist wirklich aufwendig und es gab definitiv einige gute Bewerbungen, mehr als die 6 Gewinner auf jeden Fall. Da gefühlt Stephan immer auch verschiedene Systeme zeigen will und wirklich gut die Kandidaten auswählt verstehe ich das es dauert länger absolut.
Zudem ist er einfach auch ein Mensch und hat nicht nur das Gewinnspiel - irgendwer nannte hier sogar den Aspekt, dass er es in seiner Freizeit erledigt?

Wirklich schade, dass es dieses Jahr in so ein "der hat es gar nicht nötig" gegen "ihr mit euren alten Kisten braucht das Upgrade eh nicht" ausartet.
Gebe zu, ich habe mit meinen Beiträgen leider sogar wohl einen Beitrag dazu geleistet. In Stephans Haut möchte man hier echt nicht stecken.
Überschlagen sind das fünfstellige Summen die da zur Verfügung gestellt werden (alle Setups addiert) und dann sowas von der Community zurück zu bekommen tut weh - schon beim Lesen.

Ich hab vor allem den Spaß an den ganzen Beiträgen und der zum Teil doch sachlich guten Diskussion. In den letzten Jahren gab es da aber gefühlt noch mehr hilfreiche Antworten und alternative Aufrüstungsideen, auch für Nichtgewinner.

Hoffe es kehrt auch dahin wieder zurück, denn ich finde davon lebt Pimp My Pc und es war eben nie ein anonymes Abstauben von Hardware wie zB bei einem Facebook Gewinnspiel.

Ich habe langsam auch schon überlegt, wie ich Geld zusammenkratze als Alternative und hab ein Auge hier auf viele Teile im Verkäufe Bereich. Danke nochmal an die User, die auch mir gute Hinweise und Vorschläge gegeben haben.

Ich möchte noch Buddhafliege recht geben mit seiner Aussage, dass man es offen und ehrlich belassen soll, denn sonst fehlt jede Grundlage. Stephan hat hier bisher sehr salomonisch entschieden. Wenn wir jetzt alle mit irgendwelchen Dramastories und Schrottplatzpcs anfangen - wo führt uns das hin?
Also fair und freundlich bleiben ist hier definitiv das A und O. Mein Wunsch nach Austausch und gegenseitige Hilfestellung ist da eh schon die große Süßkirsche auf dem dicken Sahnehäubchen.


----------



## Dr-Nice-X (5. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hallo, 

also ich habe mir mal alle Bewerbungen bis zum Schluss angeschaut, bin sie aber mit Sicherheit nicht so genau durchgegangen wie Stephan bzw. die PCGH-Redaktion. Dafür fehlt mir einfach die Zeit. Aber ich glaube, ich kann von uns allen erstmal sagen: 

* Hut ab und danke für das faire Durcharbeiten! *

*Das kostet viel Zeit und wir alle wissen das. *​
Wenn man sich die 79 Bewerberseiten einzeln anschaut: Zu sehen ist das ganze Spektrum an PCs. Vom absoluten "Steinzeit-PC" bis hin zum "High-End-PC" der neusten Generation mit Wasserkühlung und allem Pipapo, wo man denkt: "Wieso bewirbt derjenige/diejenige sich überhaupt?" Aber um es klar zu sagen: 

*Das Gewinnspiel war offen für jedermann! *​
Und das sollte auch in Zukunft so bleiben. Warum etwas ausschließen? Wenn der- oder diejenige einen bestimmten Grund hat sich zu bewerben und die Motivation erklären kann, warum denn nicht? 

Ob man damit eine Chance hat, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Wer sich mit solch einem 2500 Euro+ PC bewirbt und sich beklagt, weil er oder sie nicht in 4k die neusten Games mit allen Details superflüssig spielen kann, während andere Bewerber nicht mal in Full-HD Solitaire spielen können, da fehlt mir persönlich dann doch etwas das Verständnis. 

Aber das ist eine Abwägungssache der PCGH-Redaktion in wie weit man solche Bewerber beim Gewinn berücksichtigt. Im Übrigen ist das Herausfiltern geeigneter Bewerber echt schwierig, zumal die Qualität der Bewerbungen zu den vorherigen "Pimp my PC"-Aktionen meiner Ansicht nach sich deutlich verbessert hat. 

Allein ich habe rund 60 Bewerbungen (auf 79 Seiten), wo ich sage, die wären würdige Gewinner. Und jetzt sollen davon immernoch 54 leer ausgehen (zusätzlich zu den ganzen anderen Bewerbern)? Schwierige Entscheidung. Ich bin froh, diese Entscheidung nicht treffen zu müssen. Zudem, bin ich als Mitbewerber ja sowieso befangen. 

Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Redaktion sechs würdige Gewinner heraussuchen wird oder bereits herausgesucht hat. Und ich vertraue der Redaktion in der Hinsicht, dass eine weise Entscheidung getroffen wird/wurde. Und das sollten alle hier im Forum. 

*Es können nicht alle gewinnen. Leider! *


 (Aber vielleicht wäre das eine Idee für das nächste Mal.) ​


----------



## Syrjask (5. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Dr-Nice-X schrieb:


> *Es können nicht alle gewinnen. Leider! *
> 
> 
> (Aber vielleicht wäre das eine Idee für das nächste Mal.) ​



Ha, die Idee gefälllt mir. Dann kostet das Heft vielleicht nicht mehr 6,50€ sonder 100€ aber was solls. Daraus könnte man bestimmt ein Abo-Modell machen. "PC Games Hardware - Das Hardware Abo", am Ende des Jahres bekommt man dann immer einen Satz frischer Komponenten gestellt.


----------



## vonXanten (5. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Dr-Nice-X schrieb:


> *Es können nicht alle gewinnen. Leider! *
> ​


das Stimmt nicht, ich denke an Erfahrung bzw. Ideen zur Umsetzung kann man immer gewinnen. 
Manche Lösungen sind interessant, die ein oder andere hab ich bei manchen Sachen schon umgesetzt, nicht immer nur bei PCs


----------



## InfoStudent (5. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Syrjask schrieb:


> Ha, die Idee gefälllt mir. Dann kostet das Heft vielleicht nicht mehr 6,50€ sonder 100€ aber was solls. Daraus könnte man bestimmt ein Abo-Modell machen. "PC Games Hardware - Das Hardware Abo", am Ende des Jahres bekommt man dann immer einen Satz frischer Komponenten gestellt.



Ich stell mir das amüsant vor. Be Quiet liefert dann mal einen LKW voll 120 und 140mm Lüfter oder wie?


----------



## Dr-Nice-X (5. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Ich stell mir das amüsant vor. Be Quiet liefert dann mal einen LKW voll 120 und 140mm Lüfter oder wie?


Die Netzteile und Gehäuse in den Anhängern dahinter nicht vergessen. Es wird eher ein "Roadtrain".


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (5. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Da gebe ich jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Zum Thema top aktuelle und uralt PCs bleibt mir immer der Gedanke im Kopf, dass die gewinner auch nach Sinn und Verstand ausgewählt werden.  Wenn ein komplett neuer PC rauskommt ist das für einen Gewinner evtl auch super und ein schönes Beispiel von vielen , aber für die anderen 5 sollte es dann doch eher die Aufrüstaktion sein, vermute ich.
Es sollen ja auch verschiedenste Möglichkeiten und Beispielsystem aufgezeigt werden. 



Zum Them Pimp my PC Aktion.
Wie ich mich bereits schon mit anderen per PN ausgetauscht habe, so sind die Leute aus verschiedensten Quellen darüber informiert worden.
Forenlesen kennen die Aktion genauso wie Abonnenten von Magazin, Online oder YT-Kanal.
Ich persönlich habe das Magazin immer in der Hand und daraus meine Infos gezogen.

Leider habe ich nicht vorab das YT Video gesehen, denn scheinbar hat stephan dort noch mehr Infos gegeben, die mir vorab garnicht bewußt waren. Z.B. dass man in der Bewerbung  im Nicht-Gewinnfall seine nächsten Aufrüstpläne darlegen sollte. Eine schöne Art wo man zeigen kann, ob man sich regelmäßig und wie intensiv überhaupt mit dem Thema Gaming Hardware beschäftigt.
Ist irgendwie im Magazin untergegangen, oder? 

Noch 2 Vorschläge zur Aktion:

1. 
Mir hat die letzten Jahre gefallen, dass Monitore zu gewinnen  waren, teilweise sogar nen Gamingpaket mit Maus + Tastatur + Headset in  der Auswahl stand.
das sind teilweise Geräte, die wesentlich länger im Besitz verbleiben als CPUs oder Grafikkarten.

2.
Pimp my PC könnte sich auf reines Aufrüsten beziehen. 
D.h. aus dem Leser-PC sollten Komponenten in den neuen PC übernommen werden! Es geht ja ums Aufrüsten, nicht um komplett neue Hardware. 
Jetzt nicht nen DVD Laufwerk oder ne olle SATA Platte und fertig. 
Ich meine schon, das der Charakter des PCs erhalten bleibt. z.B. CPU wird übernommen, aber mit OC und guter Kühlung, oder Mainboard + RAM verbleibt, Gehäuse oder so.
Was mich in meiner Bewerbung davon abgehalten hat, diese so wie im Beispiel im Magazin aufzubauen, ist die Tatsache, dass ich:
1) nicht 1:1 wie im Magazin meinen PC aufrüsten wollte (sieht immer irgendwie einfallslos aus, obwohl der BeispielPC meiner Hardware stark ähnelt)
2) ich irgendwie wieder Sehnsucht nach einer AMD CPU habe
Ansonsten wäre das MB + CPU im WunschPC verblieben und die punkte hätte ich anders investiert und würde einem "Aufrüsten" eher entsprechen.

Das Thema hat mich jetzt wieder über die Aktion hinaus beschäftigt und je mehr ich mich wieder belese  würde ich jetzt wieder vieles anders sehen, auch wenn es bestimmt in der Performance nur um wenige FPS geht.
Man will ja immer irgendwie optimal aus der Sache rausgehen, wenn man geld in die hand nimmt, oder? 

Ich bleibe gespannt, was die Gewinner angeht. Hoffentlich melden diese sich zeitnah auch hier im Thread.


----------



## Khabarak (5. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Strikeeagle77 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich nicht vorab das YT Video gesehen, denn scheinbar hat stephan dort noch mehr Infos gegeben, die mir vorab garnicht bewußt waren. Z.B. dass man in der Bewerbung  im Nicht-Gewinnfall seine nächsten Aufrüstpläne darlegen sollte. Eine schöne Art wo man zeigen kann, ob man sich regelmäßig und wie intensiv überhaupt mit dem Thema Gaming Hardware beschäftigt.
> Ist irgendwie im Magazin untergegangen, oder?



Okay.. das ist mir auch entgangen.
Tjoa.. dann wohl im nächsten Jahr nochmal probieren^^


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (6. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Dr-Nice-X schrieb:


> Die Netzteile und Gehäuse in den Anhängern dahinter nicht vergessen. Es wird eher ein "Roadtrain".



Da bekommt der Ausdruck "vom LKW gefallen" gleich eine ganz neue Bedeutung. Persönliche Auslieferung wird es dann wohl nicht geben.


----------



## ElGantho (6. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Strikeeagle77 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu.
> Leider habe ich nicht vorab das YT Video gesehen, denn scheinbar hat stephan dort noch mehr Infos gegeben, die mir vorab garnicht bewußt waren. Z.B. dass man in der Bewerbung  im Nicht-Gewinnfall seine nächsten Aufrüstpläne darlegen sollte. Eine schöne Art wo man zeigen kann, ob man sich regelmäßig und wie intensiv überhaupt mit dem Thema Gaming Hardware beschäftigt.
> Ist irgendwie im Magazin untergegangen, oder?



Ich habe mir gerade nochmal das Video angesehen. Da wurde, meiner Meinung nach, genau das gesagt, was auch in dem Artikel auf der Homepage steht.
Es wurde mit keiner Silbe etwas zu Plänen im Nicht-Gewinnfall erwähnt.

Das hätte ich auch sehr unschön gefunden, wenn in einem separaten Video Bedingungen erwähnt werden, die im Hauptartikel nicht auftauchen.
So etwas hätte man dann, meiner Meinung nach, im Artikel erwähnen müssen. Also das weitere Infos und Bedingungen in einem separaten Video zu finden sind.

Gruß
ElGantho


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (6. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



ElGantho schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade nochmal das Video angesehen. Da wurde, meiner Meinung nach, genau das gesagt, was auch in dem Artikel auf der Homepage steht.
> Es wurde mit keiner Silbe etwas zu Plänen im Nicht-Gewinnfall erwähnt.
> 
> Das hätte ich auch sehr unschön gefunden, wenn in einem separaten Video Bedingungen erwähnt werden, die im Hauptartikel nicht auftauchen.
> ...



Mit Artikel habe ich denjenigen im Magazin (Print) gemeint.


----------



## ElGantho (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Strikeeagle77 schrieb:


> Mit Artikel habe ich denjenigen im Magazin (Print) gemeint.



Mir ging es auch um die Aussage das im YT Video Bedingungen erwähnt worden sein sollen, die woanders nicht genannt wurden(z.B. Pläne im Nicht-Gewinnfall).
Und auch im Magazin müsste es, meiner Meinung nach, erwähnt werden, wenn weitere Bedingungen/Informationen in einem YT Video zu finden sind, die nicht im Artikel(Print, Homepage) vorhanden sind.

Aber das trifft ja nicht zu, da keine weiteren Bedingungen im Video genannt wurden. Es wurden nur die Sachen aus dem Homepage Artikel wiederholt. Den Print Artikel kenne ich leider nicht.

Gruß
ElGantho


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

*Kleines offizielles Update:* Inzwischen habe ich mir jede einzelne Bewerbung angesehen (irgendwann raucht einem wirklich der Kopf ) und habe vor, am Nachmittag die Teilnehmer anzuschreiben und dann auch zeitnah bekanntzugeben. Ich bedanke mich aber jetzt schon einmal für die vielen teilweise sehr aufwändigen Bewerbungen, Benchmark-Analysen, Gedichte, Berichte über kuriose PC-Macken, Bilder von kultig verbastelteten Systemen und vieles mehr ... (Bisweilen musste ich an diese Kolumne denken. )
 Ich freue mich, dass wir dieses Jahr erstmals sechs statt vier PCs aufrüsten werden, auch wenn die meisten Teilnehmer keine Preise erhalten werden. Es hätten ganz eindeutig noch mehr PCGH-Leser neue Hardware verdient. Daher würde ich es aber auch schön finden, wenn wir ab morgen keine Grundsatzdiskussionen ("Wieso hat DER/DIE denn gewonnen, aber nicht ich?", "Was hat denn bei meiner Bewerbung nicht gepasst?!" etc.) haben. PCGH und die Hardware-Sponsoren möchten mit Pimp my PC nämlich nicht für Frust oder Neid sorgen, sondern euch eine Freude bereiten! 



Strikeeagle77 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich nicht vorab das YT Video gesehen, denn scheinbar hat stephan dort noch mehr Infos gegeben, die mir vorab garnicht bewußt waren. Z.B. dass man in der Bewerbung  im Nicht-Gewinnfall seine nächsten Aufrüstpläne darlegen sollte.


Da ich sehr über diesen Satz erstaunt war, habe ich mir das Video jetzt gerade noch einmal angesehen. Der Eindruck sollte nämlich nicht entstehen und es war nicht gefordert - insofern möchte ich Entwarnung geben. Ich vermute mal, dass der Eindruck bei 5:49 ("wenn ihr bis dahin noch eure Pläne ändern wollt") entstanden ist. Hiermit habe ich allerdings den im Aufrüstrechner festgelegten Plan gemeint. Es kann ja sein, dass man sich frühzeitig bewirbt, dann aber noch einmal seinen Plan ändern möchte. Viele Teilnehmer werden vermutlich erst einmal gar nicht aufrüsten, falls es bei Pimp my PC 2019 nicht klappt. Das ist auch völlig okay und war kein Auswahlkriterium.


----------



## Daddioandre (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Danke Stephan für die viele Arbeit. Den Auserwählten wünsche ich viel Spaß beim Zusammenbau.


----------



## 19Crasher88 (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ein großes Dankeschön an Stephan, PCGH, und den Partnern die zusammen dieses Gewinnspiel möglich machen - und das Jahr für Jahr 
Den Gewinnern viel Spaß mit der neuen Hardware


----------



## Zaach (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Möchte mich auch nochmals bedanken für die Möglichkeit hier mitmachen zu können.
Großes DANKESCHÖN auch an Stephan und das PCGH Team, ihr mach großartige Arbeit und danke für die immerwährende Bemühung um eure Leser.  
Bin ja selber eher immer als nicht-angemeldeter Leser unterwegs auf eurer Seite.

War jedenfalls auch mal toll die Systeme von den anderen Mitgliedern zu sehen und auch sehr interessant zu lesen.

Wünsch den Gewinner auch nochmals viel Spaß und ich freue mich mit ihnen und auf die Berichte.


----------



## KitsuYona (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich wünsche auch allen viel glück und den gewinnern dann entsprechend spaß mit ihren aufrüstpaketen  

so im nachhinein ärger ich mich das ich die einstellungen nicht vor dem posten meiner Bewerbung durch gesehen habe... dann hätte ich alles besser Formatieren und gliedern können ^^'


----------



## LiMONADENMANN (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Danke PCGH nochmal für das Gewinnspiel, feine Sache! Viel Glück allen.

LG


----------



## ZeXes (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Habe zwar nichts dagegen, wenn ein paar neue ihren PC aufgerüstet bekommen, aber ich würde es besser finden, wenn der Großteil der Gewinner schon etablierte Mitglieder der PCGH Community sind. 

Bin gespannt wer es am Ende geworden ist.


----------



## InfoStudent (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> *Kleines offizielles Update:* Inzwischen habe ich mir jede einzelne Bewerbung angesehen (irgendwann raucht einem wirklich der Kopf


Und deswegen nimmst du die ersten 6 Leute, die dir geantwortet haben oder geliked haben? 

Danke für die Rückmeldung und die Mühen, hab mir ja selbst die Arbeit gemacht und verstehe deine Situation damit glaube ich besonders gut. Das hat man wirklich Respekt vor deiner Tätigkeit beim Gewinnspiel!

Ich denke einige Leute haben sicher Freude und allgemein gab es wieder gute Aufrüstideen!

Nur die Frage, könntet ihr für nächstes Jahr mal versuchen jemand für AiOs (Alphacool?) an Board zu bekommen bzw eine AiO von BeQuiet vielleicht wieder aufnehmen? Das fände ich richtig genial!

Ehrliche Frage(n) nochmal an dich fürs nächste Jahr:

- Könnte es eine Klarstellung für Fremdbewerbungen geben - insbesondere Berücksichtung des Sonderfalls eigene Kinder unter 18 Jahren?
- Klarstellung zum Thema wiederholte Bewerbungen von früheren Teilnehmern/Gewinnern
-
Danke auch für die Entwarnungen. Auch hinsichtlich der gewünschten Länge/Umfang fand ich das man je nach Quelle: Heft/YT Video/PCGH.de unterschiedliche Eindrücke gewinnen konnte. Da ich alle 3 Quellen genutzt hab fand ich es einen Spagat beim Umfang.
Ich weiß ihr macht das Nebenbei und freiwillig und da merken ist frech  , aber als konstruktive Kritik bitte sehen, dass man da auch auf Einheitlichkeit achet!

*Und letztlich vor allem nochmal ein extragroßes Dankeschön!*


----------



## 19Crasher88 (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



ZeXes schrieb:


> Habe zwar nichts dagegen, wenn ein paar neue ihren PC aufgerüstet bekommen, aber ich würde es besser finden, wenn der Großteil der Gewinner schon etablierte Mitglieder der PCGH Community sind.
> 
> Bin gespannt wer es am Ende geworden ist.




Hallo ZeXes 

Ich finde das kann man so nicht pauschal sagen bzw. überprüfen.... 
Ich selbst lese seit einigen Jahren eifrig viele Beiträge im Forum mit-einmal mehr, einmal weniger oft
Seit fast einem Jahr bin ich Heft Abonnenten und seit Anfang des Jahres bei PCGH angemeldet da ich mir einige Sonderhefte bestellt habe

LG Phil


----------



## Daddioandre (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ist bei mir auch nicht viel anders, ich lese lieber anstelle meinen geistigen Dünnpfiff hier kund zu tun. Ich z.B. als Maurer sage auch nicht einem Automechaniker, wie er mein Auto reparieren soll. Daher belasse ich es, mit meinem Halbwissen andere eher zu Schaden, anstelle zu helfen auch wenn es gut gemeint ist, dafür gibt es genug andere, die bedeutend mehr Können und Wissen.

Zu InfoStudent seinen Vorschlägen könnte ich vielleicht noch etwas beitragen:
Wenn es wieder Gehäuse gibt, wäre es denn nicht möglich auch jene optional anzubieten, die mit einem 5 1/4 Einbauschacht versehen sind? Das hat mir ein wenig gefehlt. Sprich anstelle eines SB 801 alternativ ein PB 600. Auch wenn optische Laufwerke immer mehr aus der Mode kommen, so mag ich dennoch nicht auf diese verzichten. Mag auch sein, das ich es komplett übersehen habe, falls es schon möglich ist. Denn z.B. ein 250€ Bundle (R5 2600, B3/450 MB und 2x4GB RAM-Kit) braucht kein 220€ Gehäuse, da würde auch eins für 70€ locker tun, deswegen habe ich auch keins von denen ausgewählt. (nicht falsch verstehen)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> *Kleines offizielles Update*


Danke Stephan,  

für die Rückmeldung und für Deine Arbeit. Dann ist das Mitfiebern ja bald zu Ende. Auf jedem Fall werden heute sechs Menschen glücklich gemacht, und das ist sehr erfreulich. Ich "betreue" hier im Forum einige z.T. über Jahre mit Aufrüstideen und verschenke hin und wieder alte Hardware, damit Studenten und Auszubildende zumindest rudimentäre Rechner zum Arbeiten und oder einer entspannenden Spielerunde haben. Und diese Forenfreunde haben sich hier alle beworben. Sollten sie gewinnen, wäre das für mich ebenso sehr erbaulich.

Wenn ich zu den Glücklichen zählte, würde ich natürlich die ausgebaute alte Hardware, also i7-4770k mit System und die Zweitgrafikkarte in Form einer GTX 970 an andere Foristen kostenlos weiterreichen. Das halte ich für mehr als angemessen und einen kleinen Karmaausgleich.

In diesem Sinne bleiben jetzt noch wenige Stunden der Vorfreude und dann des Mitfreuens mit den Gewinnern. Auf jedem Fall war es unglaublich schön, die Bilder der ganzen Rechner der Mitforisten zu sehen. Das ist jedes Jahr wieder eine liebenswerte Aktion, um das Forum und das Hobby der anderen besser zu verstehen und mit allen ein bisschen zusammen zu rücken. Zum Teil sind es wirklich schöne Rechner, und andererseits so alte Gurken, dass man sich immer wieder fragt,_ "ob es denn immer ultra sein muss", _auch wenn Raff mich jetzt steinigen wird.

Allen viel Glück für die letzten Stunden!


----------



## julzwie (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich kann da nur zustimmen - eine prima Aktion 

Ich kaufe seit Jahren monatlich immer das Heft am Kiosk und die Aktion bringt mich - und vermutlich auch andere - dazu auch hie und da mal ins Forum zu schauen und sich mit dem Aufrüsten auseinanderzusetzen. Allein das macht Spaß   

LG und Glückauf


----------



## Bloodydonna (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Danke auch für das Update und wünsche allen viel Erfolg!


----------



## acx (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Servus Stephan, hallo Gemeinde. 

Also, ich hatte es genau so verstanden (selbst nach dem zweiten Mal ansehen deines Videos), dass du nachträgliche Änderungen auf den Konfigurator bezogen hast.
Du hattest dazu ja auch gesagt, dass dies noch bis Einsendeschluss möglich sei, was einer nachträglichen Berichterstattung über Systemänderungen, ohne gewonnen zu haben widersprechen würde.

Btw...
Sicher sollte im besten Fall keiner nachstochern wieso, weshalb, warum dessen Bewerbung nicht unter den Gewinnern vertreten ist, sondern es sportlich sehen.
Allerdings wären ein paar Infos über die Auswahlkriterien oder ein genaueres Ziel hilfreich. 

Mich hat z.B. sehr überrascht, dass so viele, sehr ausführliche und lange Bewerbungen gepostet wurden, wobei ich in deinem Video verstanden hatte, dass man es eher kurz halten sollte. 

Schlussendlich werde ich wohl nicht der einzige sein, der nach Bekanntgabe der Gewinner auch deren Bewerbungen ansieht um hoffentlich ein andermal bessere Chancen zu haben. 

...soll bitte keineswegs als Kritik zu verstehen sein, finde diese Aktion ohnehin genial - egal ob man gewinnt oder nicht. 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Kabs1982 (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> *Kleines offizielles Update:* Inzwischen habe ich mir jede einzelne Bewerbung angesehen (irgendwann raucht einem wirklich der Kopf )



Ich glaube, dass du deinen Bart Cyborg like mit dem PC verbunden hast, um die Daten alle aufzusaugen. Zumindest will ich mir das nicht anders vorstellen xÞ 

Ne ernsthaft: Einfach nur krass. Mein höchstes Lob dafür!


Freue mich für die Gewinner. Ich gönns jedem.

Aufrüsten werde ich aber dennoch, war ja auch so geplant. dauert dann nur leider etwas länger ^^

Beste Grüße!

Kabs


----------



## Buddhafliege (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich möchte auch allen Gewinnern gratulieren. 

Ich werde dann wohl auch so meine CPU aufrüsten. RAM hab ich schon von ebay geschossen hehe. 

Grüße


----------



## M1lchschnitte (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Alle, die keine PN bekommen haben jetzt so:

YouTube




Nein, im Ernst: Gratulation, ihr glücklichen Bastarde. 
Ich hatte viel Spaß beim Verfassen der Bewerbung, dafür hat es sich schon gelohnt.
Tolle Aktion, danke PCGH!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> *... * und habe vor, am Nachmittag die Teilnehmer anzuschreiben und dann auch zeitnah bekanntzugeben. ...


Nur zur Sicherheit, bevor ich weiter hoffe:
Wann ist für Dich _"Nachmittag", _wenn ich sehe,
dass Du bis 00:48 schuften musst?

Und weitere Frage; 
Habt Ihr an die Frauenquote gedacht?   


P.S.: Ich freue mich für alle Gewinner, das ist 
ein ganz  hochwertiges Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## joNickels (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nur zur Sicherheit, bevor ich weiter hoffe:
> Wann ist für Dich _"Nachmittag", _wenn ich sehe,
> dass Du bis 00:48 schuften musst?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube die Nachrichten sind raus und wir müsen bis nächtest Jahr warten  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle, die eine Rote 1 von Stephan im Postfach haben. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie der Pulsschlag in dem Moment reagiert


----------



## InfoStudent (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich weiß nur Stephan hat sicher richtig entschieden und das gut. Gratuliere allen Gewinnern, wenn es wirklich schon veröffentlicht wurde und ich spar einfach weiter


----------



## Gianni79 (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Auf ein Neues im nächsten Jahr. 
Bin neidisch....

Trotzdem... Glückwunsch!, Hagel und Granaten!! Arrrgh [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Inzwischen habe ich alle sechs PNs verschickt. Als ich Nachmittag in Aussicht gestellt hatte, habe ich natürlich an Ortszeit Silicon Valley gedacht.  *hust*
Die Bekanntgabe erfolgt dann im Laufe des Freitags; ich stelle mal mutig 17:20 (DE) in Aussicht.


----------



## WotanVonBallhausen (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner, vielen Dank für die tolle Aktion und auf ein Neues im kommenden Jahr!


----------



## Knuze (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner - für den Rest heißt es somit weiter sparen oder falls genug Kapital vorhanden ist, seinen Aufrüstplan auch so durchzuziehen.
Wie dem auch sei, Hut ab und Respekt an PCGH, dass Sie der Community Jahr für Jahr die Möglichkeit und Chance für ein solches Upgrade geben.


----------



## Daddioandre (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Schliesse mich den Glückwünschen an. Dann probieren wir es halt nächstes Jahr ein weiteres mal. Einmal ist Keinmal.


----------



## psalm64 (7. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Dann auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner! Bin gespannt, wer es geworden ist und auf die Berichte.


----------



## Zaach (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir, freue mich für euch !!!
Bin jetzt schon auf die Berichte und die glücklichen Gesichter gespannt


----------



## Krolgosh (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Wieder nicht? Naja... nächstes Jahr dann ja vlt. 

Nachdem Gestern dann keine Nachricht kam, hab ich den Warenkorb bei Mindfactory dann doch gleich abgesendet. Frauchen bekommt dennoch nen neuen PC...


----------



## Khabarak (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner


----------



## necdoc (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

So dann,

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner.

Jetzt kann ich endlich wieder ruhig schlafen.

Was hat es mir gebracht?
Ich habe mich endlich mal wieder mit meiner Hardware beschäftigt, und daraus ist auch ein Aufrüstplan entstanden.
Auch das kann schon ein Gewinn sein.
Stück für Stück aufrüsten, und dabei jeweils einen Leistungszuwachs erleben.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## InfoStudent (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Inzwischen habe ich alle sechs PNs verschickt. Als ich Nachmittag in Aussicht gestellt hatte, habe ich natürlich an Ortszeit Silicon Valley gedacht.  *hust*
> Die Bekanntgabe erfolgt dann im Laufe des Freitags; ich stelle mal mutig 17:20 (DE) in Aussicht.


Ich denke einige glauben hier du hast Sie sicher vergessen 
Naja, so ein professionelles Magazin orientiert sich an den Zeiten der Branchengrößen, bei der Fliegerei gilt ja auch UTC


----------



## Luiooo (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche! 

Sicherlich bin ich enttäuscht, da ich mir realistische Chancen mit meiner Bewerbung ausgerechnet hatte. Aber das hatte vermutlich jeder Teilnehmer. Allerdings hatte ich sehr viel Aufwand in die Bewerbung gesteckt und damit die eigene Fallhöhe selbst sehr hoch geschraubt. Für den Hardware-Wert finde ich aber auch, dass man sich anstrengen sollte. Am Ende muss ich es aber natürlich akzeptieren. Selber Schuld... ¯\_ツ_/¯

Ein Grund könnte sicherlich sein, dass ich mich bewusst gegen eine Grafikkarte entschieden habe und damit genug Budget hatte, um 5x die beste Komponente der jeweiligen Kategorie zu wählen. Die Sponsoren werden sicherlich eine etwas gemischtere Wahl verlangen und nicht z.B. sechs Mal für alle Gewinner ein MEG Ace raushauen. Gerade mit dem Hintergrund, dass man verschiedene Builds haben wollte, hatte ich mich bewusst auf die Anwendungsleistung konzentriert. 90% der Bewerbungen werden eine Grafikkarte im Upgradepfad gehabt haben.

Ich hoffe einzig, dass ich die Entscheidung am Ende nachvollziehen kann. Schwierig fand ich immer die Bewerbungen, in denen


Stephan in gefühlt jedem zweiten Satz erwähnt wurde, um ihm Honig um den Bart zu schmieren (und der Spruch passte nie besser als hier )
u.a. Gewinnerbewerbungen der letzten Jahre, in denen alle Teile der Hardware totgeschrieben wurden. Da war laut Beschreibung gefühlt alles kaputt und es muss am Ende ein Wunder gewesen sein, dass man mit letzter Kraft die Bewerbung absetzen konnte
Sätze, die man sonst nur auf Miss-Universum-Veranstaltungen hören würde (Übertrieben: "Ich wünsche mir Weltfrieden" etc.)
Es gab aber auch wirklich gute/lustige Gewinnerbeiträge der letzen Jahre: Zum Beispiel fand ich den Bewerber Weltklasse, der nach seiner Bewerbung nochmal sein Kabelmanagement optimiert hatte, da es ihm selbst fast schon peinlich war. Das hatte Charme und ich hätte ihn wohl auch gewählt.

Außerdem bin ich gespannt, wie gut InfoStudents Prognose am Ende zutrifft. Ich hatte mich auch mehrmals daran versucht "meine Gewinner" zu ermitteln. Aber man sieht den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. Daher ein großes Lob an InfoStudent und Stephan, sich durch jeden einzelnen (!) Beitrag durchzuwühlen. Es wäre nur nachvollziehbar gewesen, wenn man vorher durchsiebt hätte, um die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Inzwischen habe ich alle sechs PNs verschickt. Als ich Nachmittag in Aussicht gestellt hatte, habe ich natürlich an Ortszeit Silicon Valley gedacht.  *hust*
> Die Bekanntgabe erfolgt dann im Laufe des Freitags; ich stelle mal mutig 17:20 (DE) in Aussicht.



Kann nicht sein, Postfach ist leer... 

Okay Glückwunsch den Auserwählten und wie jedes Jahr sehe ich am Ende der Deadline das mindestens, wenn nicht noch mehr Bewerbungen sorgfältiger als meine geschrieben sind. In diesem Sinne Viel Spaß allen Gewinnern und ... Game on!


----------



## AfroJoe (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Auch wenn ich nicht gewonnen habe, bin ich froh hier teilgenommen zu haben. Ich habe wieder rihtig Lust bekommen, einen neuen Rechner zusammenzu bauen und kann mir Hardware von hier gut als Vorbild nehmen 
Mich zuckt es regelrecht in den Fingern einen neuen PC das Licht der Welt erblicken zu lassen *weil sind wir mal ganz ehrlich genau so fühlt es sich an*
Danke an alle, die hier ihre Konfigs gepostet haben, ich hatte hier viel Spaß eure Posts zu lesen und die merkwürdigsten Rechner zu sehen. Immer wieder gerne errinere ich mich an den Mini PC im 10l Kanister


----------



## InfoStudent (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Am Ende hält Stephan die 6 Nachrichten wirklich zurück und genießt heute kurz vor dem Wochenende erstmal die Aufregung im Forum 

Bin wirklich gespannt, da er ja scheinbar ganz andere Kandidaten gewählt hat als ich, meine Einschätzung war wohl fern seiner. :/


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Als ich Nachmittag in Aussicht gestellt hatte, habe ich natürlich an Ortszeit Silicon Valley gedacht.  *hust*


Immer dran am Puls der Zeit, so kennen wir Dich. 

Dann gilt mein Dank jetzt noch einmal den Sponsoren 
MSI, Crucial, BeQuiet und Ballistix. Und den Gewinnern
alles Gute beim Zusammenbau. Ich freue mich für Euch
und auf Eure Fotos.


----------



## eRaTitan (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!


----------



## RoadDog87 (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Luiooo schrieb:


> Sicherlich bin ich enttäuscht, da ich mir realistische Chancen mit meiner Bewerbung ausgerechnet hatte. Aber das hatte vermutlich jeder Teilnehmer.



Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Geht mir genau so  Im Endeffekt sollte man sich darüber im klaren sein, dass es sich hier immer noch um ein Gewinnspiel und nicht eine Bewerbung nach dem Schema "Die besten gewinnen" handelt. Ich rechne natürlich trotzdem damit, dass auch dieses Jahr wieder Teilnehmer mit interessanten Beiträgen ausgewählt wurden.



Luiooo schrieb:


> Ein Grund könnte sicherlich sein, dass ich mich bewusst gegen eine Grafikkarte entschieden habe und damit genug Budget hatte, um 5x die beste Komponente der jeweiligen Kategorie zu wählen.



Evtl. war das "Problem" an Deiner Bewerbung einfach auch, dass Du die ausgewählten Teile von Pimp My PC 2019 auf zwei Rechner aufgeteilt hast (auch wenn es nur die Lüfter sind). Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass man hier seinen eigenen Rechner aufwerten soll und nicht mehrere. Aber das ist nur meine subjektive Wahrnehmung 


Bleibt zu hoffen, dass es sechs würdige Gewinner getroffen hat, die auch ihrer Pflicht nach dem Erfahrungsbericht gebührend nachkommen. Ich freue mich auf die Berichte.

In diesem Sinne auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch an die sechs Glücklichen! Nächstes Jahr geht es hoffentlich  für alle in die nächste Runde, die noch nicht gewonnen haben


----------



## Zaiphonx (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Allen ein Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim basteln!
Mit einer träne im Auge, vielleicht nächstest Jahr!


----------



## Kabs1982 (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Macht euch nicht verrückt, warum ihr nicht gewonnen habt. Selbst mit einer tollen Bewerbung gehört eben auch noch Glück dazu


----------



## InfoStudent (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Denke auch, die Chance war eben ca. 6/~20. Also hoch, aber keine Garantie.
Ich bin echt gespannt auf die Liste von Stephan - worst case hab ich ein Jahr Zeit seine Wahl zu akzeptieren


----------



## mini_ (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Auch wenn ich mich nicht zu den Glücklichen zählen darf, gönne ich doch jedem Auserwählten seinen Gewinn. Irgendwie zählte ja auch der Gedanke "Dabei sein ist alles".
Und ein Gutes hat es ja: ich kann mir für meine Aufrüstung jetzt noch etwas Zeit lassen und erstmal meinen Urlaub genießen 
Allen eine schöne Zeit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Denke auch, die Chance war eben ca. 6/~20.


Nein, sie war 6/788

Abzüglich einer handvoll mit formalen Fehlern. Es ist ein Gewinnspiel, es ist jedes Jahr wieder witzig zu schauen, was andere Foristen für Aufrüstpläne haben. Und es ist eine gute Wissensquelle für PCGH, was in den Rechnern der Mitglieder verbaut ist. Es ist aber keine reale Option zur eigenen Aufrüstung.

 Eine gute Bewerbung mit Foto kostet eine Stunde Arbeit. Die zu gewinnende Hardware hat grob überschlagen einen Wert von maximal 1000,-€, das ganze lohnt wirtschaftlich nicht, da macht man lieber eine Überstunde. Es macht aber Spaß hier mitzumachen, darum geht es.


----------



## Oi!Olli (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Eine Überstunde?


----------



## InfoStudent (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, sie war 6/788
> 
> Abzüglich einer handvoll mit formalen Fehlern. Es ist ein Gewinnspiel, es ist jedes Jahr wieder witzig zu schauen, was andere Foristen für Aufrüstpläne haben. Und es ist eine gute Wissensquelle für PCGH, was in den Rechnern der Mitglieder verbaut ist. Es ist aber keine reale Option zur eigenen Aufrüstung.
> 
> Eine gute Bewerbung mit Foto kostet eine Stunde Arbeit. Die zu gewinnende Hardware hat grob überschlagen einen Wert von maximal 1000,-€, das ganze lohnt wirtschaftlich nicht, da macht man lieber eine Überstunde. Es macht aber Spaß hier mitzumachen, darum geht es.



Stimme ich dir auch absolut zu. Aber ich zweifle stark an das alle 788 Beiträge (wo übriges dazwischen auch einige Nicht-Bewerbungen waren!) Teilnahme berechtigt waren.
Wenn man dann die Infos aus Heft/Website/YT-Video einfließen lässt schmilzen die relevanten Teilnehmer deutlich. Damit machen Sie die Leute mit guter Bewerbung natürlich berechtigt stärkere Hoffnungen.

Zum Punkt, dass es eine gute Wissensquelle ist, da sind die aktiven PCGH Teilnehmer mit den Umfragen glaube ich eine bessere Quelle. Genügend hier kaufen das Heft, weil Sie mit Pimp My PC 20XX gelockt werden und sich mit dem ersten Beitrag bewerben.

Wenn Stephan darin würdige Gewinner sieht, dann soll es so sein, aber dem Punkt Wissensquelle stimme ICH gar nicht zu.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Wenn Stephan darin würdige Gewinner sieht


Möchtest Du meine persönliche Meinung hören?
Wenn nicht, lies nicht weiter ...

Das einzige, was man nach Deinen letzten Beiträgen 
feststellen kann, ist, dass Du kein würdiger Gewinner 
wärst.

Punkt



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Eine Überstunde?


Eine bezahlte Überstunde ... 

Gewinnerwartung:
6/788 x 1000,-€ < 10,-€


----------



## theoturtle (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Dann allen Gewinnern viel Spass mit der neuen Hardware und allen Nicht-Gewinnern gute Laune!
Freue mich auf die Berichte. Nun werde ich mal meine Aufrüstpläne (neu) schmieden. Der Phenom muss nun einfach mal ersetzt werden. Jahr 2018 - ich komme (so Hardwaretechnisch ...)


----------



## necdoc (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Teilnahme berechtigt war doch alle die sich hier eingetragen haben.
Es musste nur 

1. die Wunschhardware
2. die verbaute Hardware
3. Selbstkaufhardware (was für ein Wort)

im Kommentar stehen.


Also ich habe mich kurz gehalten.
Bin halt ein Mann, also nicht mehr als 300 Wörter am Tag.


----------



## KenSasaki (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Luiooo schrieb:


> Auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche!
> 
> Sicherlich bin ich enttäuscht, da ich mir realistische Chancen mit meiner Bewerbung ausgerechnet hatte. Aber das hatte vermutlich jeder Teilnehmer. Allerdings hatte ich sehr viel Aufwand in die Bewerbung gesteckt und damit die eigene Fallhöhe selbst sehr hoch geschraubt. Für den Hardware-Wert finde ich aber auch, dass man sich anstrengen sollte. Am Ende muss ich es aber natürlich akzeptieren. Selber Schuld... ¯\_ツ_/¯
> 
> ...



Um das kurz zu sagen: Ja dein Beitrag ist schon ein Schmuckstück, das ist eben auch das Problem würde ich sagen. Es ist VIEL zu aufwändig gemacht. Du hast versucht dich viel zu arg von der masse abzuheben und das kommt meiner ansicht nach eben nicht gut an. Keine Frage, der Beitrag sieht wirklich gut aus aber wie eben gesagt, ZU Protzig. Lass dir das vllt. mal durch den Kopf gehen


----------



## joNickels (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



necdoc schrieb:


> Teilnahme berechtigt war doch alle die sich hier eingetragen haben.
> Es musste nur
> 
> 1. die Wunschhardware
> ...



Eine der Teilnahmebedingungen war ein Bild des Innenraums.



KenSasaki schrieb:


> Edit: Und meines wissen 1 Bild JE Pc Teil, so wie ich das gelesen habe x)



Im Gewinnfall soll ein Bild pro aufgerüsteter Hardewarekomponente im Erfahrungsbericht gezeigt werden. Für die Bewerbung war, soweit ich das verstanden hatte, ein Bild des Innenraums ausreichend.


----------



## KenSasaki (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



necdoc schrieb:


> Teilnahme berechtigt war doch alle die sich hier eingetragen haben.
> Es musste nur
> 
> 1. die Wunschhardware
> ...



Grob gesagt, JA. Allerdings haben sich manche etwas ZU knapp daran gehalten. Habe auch einige seiten durchgeblättert (habe nicht daran teilgenommen da ich erst ein neues System gebaut habe und damit zufrieden bin), allerdings sollte man schon näher drauf eingehen wieso weshalb warum. Manche haben ja nur AKtuelle PC Liste, Wunsch liste und fertig reingeschrieben, das war sicher nicht so gedacht und habe ich damals auch nicht so rausgelesen als es um die regeln ging.
Kann mich da aber auch leist irren, meine aber das man etwas erzählen soll ohne gleich ein 100Seiten Referat zu verfassen 

Edit: Und meines wissen 1 Bild JE Pc Teil, so wie ich das gelesen habe x)


----------



## necdoc (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



joNickels schrieb:


> Eine der Teilnahmebedingungen war ein Bild des Innenraums.
> 
> 
> 
> Im Gewinnfall soll ein Bild pro aufgerüsteter Hardewarekomponente im Erfahrungsbericht gezeigt werden. Für die Bewerbung war, soweit ich das verstanden hatte, ein Bild des Innenraums ausreichend.



Achja, das habe ich natürlich nicht in der Bewerbung vergessen.
Nur hier beim Aufzählen.


----------



## KitsuYona (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Also ich finde ja in der kürze liegt die würze... ein ellenlanges refferat ist echt zu anstrengend als reine bewerbung... also einfach nur kurz fassen was man hindichten möchte und vlt auch einfach natürlich bleiben.... manche verstellen sich voll wenn sie irgendwas schreiben... auch find ich das benchmarks und das alles aus meiner(!) Sicht unnötig sind da ja zb zocker wie ich wissen auf welchen einstellungen sie was zocken und was für unterschiede wo sind... (zumindest geht es mir so mit ausnahme von vsync unterschiede... kann aber auch an der fehlenden Brille liegen... ^^') 


Beim Durchscrollen hab ich mich bei den Roman-Bewerbungen immer gefragt wieso so lange weil ja gemeint wurde das bitte keine romane gemacht werden (war zwar auch nich seeehr viel besser aber ok) :3


----------



## KenSasaki (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



joNickels schrieb:


> Eine der Teilnahmebedingungen war ein Bild des Innenraums.
> 
> 
> 
> Im Gewinnfall soll ein Bild pro aufgerüsteter Hardewarekomponente im Erfahrungsbericht gezeigt werden. Für die Bewerbung war, soweit ich das verstanden hatte, ein Bild des Innenraums ausreichend.



Danke das wusste ich nicht mehr so genau.


----------



## ZeXes (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Luiooo schrieb:


> Auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche!
> 
> Sicherlich bin ich enttäuscht, da ich mir realistische Chancen mit meiner Bewerbung ausgerechnet hatte. Aber das hatte vermutlich jeder Teilnehmer. Allerdings hatte ich sehr viel Aufwand in die Bewerbung gesteckt und damit die eigene Fallhöhe selbst sehr hoch geschraubt. Für den Hardware-Wert finde ich aber auch, dass man sich anstrengen sollte. Am Ende muss ich es aber natürlich akzeptieren. Selber Schuld... ¯\_ツ_/¯
> 
> ...



Wie man an den letztjährigen Gewinnern gesehen hat, haben ja nicht wirklich die "schönsten" Bewerbungen gewonnen.

Ehrlich gesagt bleibt mir Stephans Bewertungssystem auch ein Rätsel, aber vllt. ist das auch gut so, sonst würde fast jede Bewerbung nach Schema F gleich aussehen.

Trotzdem hast du eine sehr ansprechende Bewerbung abgeliefert. Die kann man so auch nächstes Jahr wiederverwenden.


----------



## InfoStudent (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Möchtest Du meine persönliche Meinung hören?
> Wenn nicht, lies nicht weiter ...
> 
> Das einzige, was man nach Deinen letzten Beiträgen
> ...



Ist doch völlig in Ordnung. Wenn du es nicht als Satire/Galgenhumor sehen kannst ist schade, aber gutes Recht. Aber will hier kein persönliche Diskussion aufmachen, insbesondere da wir glaub ähnliche Ziele verfolgen.
Ich denke die Sieger stehen eh fest, warum nicht blödeln und mit ihnen feiern?


----------



## Caduzzz (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Glückwunsch den Gewinnern


----------



## ZeXes (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Da sind sie ja.

Auch meine Glückwünsche an die Gewinner.

Viel Spaß mit der neuen Hardware !


----------



## Jeretxxo (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch allen Gewinnern! 

Schade das hier wieder einige schlechte Verlierer dabei sind und die Stimmung drücken, aber das kennt man hier ja. 


Edit: Bei ein, zwei Gewinnern bin ich auf das Endergebnis gespannt, weil die gewählte Hardware nicht reicht und im Prinzip der ganze Unterbau einmal komplett gewechselt werden muss um daraus einen funktionierenden PC zu schustern. Gebt euch Mühe.


----------



## KenSasaki (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Von mir auch Glückwunsch an die Gewinner, ja schlechte verlierer gibt es leider überall  Belassen wir es dabei.


----------



## AlexKL77 (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch. Bin wie immer auf die Bilder der fertigen Systeme gespannt!


----------



## AMG38 (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner und insbesondere an C00lhand, der jetzt ein MEG ACE bekommt. Das hatte ich mir auch gewünscht , viel Spaß mit diesem geilen Board.


----------



## ZeXes (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



AMG38 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner und insbesondere an C00lhand, der jetzt ein MEG ACE bekommt. Das hatte ich mir auch gewünscht , viel Spaß mit diesem geilen Board.



Das hat mich um ehrlich zu sein etwas gestört. Geiles Mainboard, aber nur ein R5 3600 drauf schrauben?

Für den Prozessor reicht auch das Tomahawk. 

Nicht das ich es ihm/ihr nicht gönne, aber trotzdem irgendwie komisch.


----------



## KenSasaki (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Naja muss halt auch iwo Preislich passen auch wenn ich weiß was du meinst.


----------



## AMG38 (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



ZeXes schrieb:


> Das hat mich um ehrlich zu sein etwas gestört. Geiles Mainboard, aber nur ein R5 3600 drauf schrauben?
> 
> Für den Prozessor reicht auch das Tomahawk.
> 
> Nicht das ich es ihm/ihr nicht gönne, aber trotzdem irgendwie komisch.



Verstehe deinen Standpunkt, aber kann auch sein, dass er sich im laufe der Jahre dann einen 12/16 Kerner draufschnallen möchte, wenn er wie ich Langzeitkäufer ist. Das wäre auch mein Plan gewesen, wobei ich mir im Gewinnfall den 3700X geholt hätte.


----------



## Knuze (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ha, da sind die 6 glücklichen Gewinner, die bestimmt vor Freude im Dreieck gesprungen sind, wie es jeder andere User von uns auch getan hätte. 
Natürlich hätte man gern selbst gewonnen, aber ich finde, wie ich es auch schon in einem der vorherigen Posts geschrieben habe und wie es Stephan auch nochmal erwähnt hat, man sollte als "Nicht-Gewinner" nicht traurig oder neidisch sein, denn man hat ja nichts verloren, sondern die Entscheidung respektieren und sich für die Mitmenschen ebenfalls freuen.
Von daher heißt es nun auf die spannenden Berichte warten und auf das nächste Jahr hoffen.

Was allerdings bei der Auswahl ganz lustig ist, ist die Tatsache, dass Stephan scheinbar immer 10er Schritte bei den Seiten weitergegangen ist und somit einen PC von den Seiten 1-10, einen von 10-20, einen weiteren 20-30, einen  zwischen 50-60, einen von 60 - 70 und last but not least einen PC von den Seiten 70-80 ausgewählt hat


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



ZeXes schrieb:


> Das hat mich um ehrlich zu sein etwas gestört. Geiles Mainboard, aber nur ein R5 3600 drauf schrauben?
> 
> Für den Prozessor reicht auch das Tomahawk. .


Das Zauberwort heißt Aufrüstung. Auf ein guten Board passen auch Zen 3 
Ob die auf B450 noch laufen ist weniger sicher.

Das freut mich wirklich, dass aus dieser Gurke, in die wir soviel Mühe gesteckt haben, damit sie zumindest ein wenig läuft, jetzt ein richtig guter Rechner wird. Danke Stephan, du hast durchweg gute Rechner gefunden, bei denen das Aufrüsten Not tat!
Alten Rechner aufrüsten


----------



## InfoStudent (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner! Ich freue mich für euch und bin gespannt was rauskommt!


----------



## Syrjask (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche und auch von mir Glückwunsch an die anderen GewinnerInnen!

Ich fand es waren viele gute Beiträge dabei die es Wert gewesen wären gezogen zu werden. Wie Stephan ja schon oft geschrieben hat, kommt es auf viele Faktoren an, nicht nur die Gestaltung der Bewerbung. Manches ist einfach Glück. Ich empfand bis jetzt keinen hier als schlechten Verlierer, dass man enttäuscht ist, ist ja klar und ich finde das darf man auch so äußern.

Danke auch an die aktiven Forenmitglieder wie ZeXes, der gleich im ersten Kommentar die Gewinner des letzten Jahres gepostet hat. Ich fand es auch sehr schön, wie InfoStudent die Zeit bis zur Auflösung überbrückt hat, ganz unabhängig davon, dass da ein bisschen Werbung für mich dabei war.

Allen die nicht gewonnen haben wünsche ich im nächsten Jahr viel Glück!


----------



## necdoc (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Oocchh, jetzt bin ich wieder so aufgeregt, schon wieder warten... auf die Bauberichte.

Spaß beiseite.

Glückwunsch an alle Sechse.
Habt ihr gut gemacht.
Bin gespannt auf eure Hardwareaufrüstungberichte und Bilder.


----------



## lfastdhard (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Auch von meiner Seite, Glückwünsche an die Gewinner.
Ich wünsche viel Spass beim Schrauben und ....
Klar ist die Enttäuschung groß wenn man nicht ausgewählt wird, deshalb gibt es meinerseits wohl auch keine Bewerbung mehr für solche Aktionen. Ich Rüste nun selbst auf und denn ist gut bei mir.


----------



## homunkulus (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!  
Ich bin gespannt auf Eure Aufrüstartikel.


----------



## Vedder73 (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Scheibenkleister!!!
letztes Jahr 5. Dieses Jahr 7. Das is aber auch immer knapp!!  
Jetzt kann ich ernsthaft mit meinem treuen alten Muli (AMD HD7950) als Sam Hawkins in den wilden Westen (Red Dead Redemtion2) reiten. Das kann ja was werden, danke auch Stephan...

Den Gewinnern ganz viel Spaß mit der leckeren Hardware! Euer Dauergrinsen würd ich gern sehen dabei...Glückwünsche auch von mir!!!


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> *Kleines offizielles Update:* Inzwischen habe ich mir jede einzelne Bewerbung angesehen (irgendwann raucht einem wirklich der Kopf ) und habe vor, am Nachmittag die Teilnehmer anzuschreiben und dann auch zeitnah bekanntzugeben.
> 
> Da ich sehr über diesen Satz erstaunt war, habe ich mir das Video jetzt gerade noch einmal angesehen. Der Eindruck sollte nämlich nicht entstehen und es war nicht gefordert - insofern möchte ich Entwarnung geben. Ich vermute mal, dass der Eindruck bei 5:49 ("wenn ihr bis dahin noch eure Pläne ändern wollt") entstanden ist. Hiermit habe ich allerdings den im Aufrüstrechner festgelegten Plan gemeint. Es kann ja sein, dass man sich frühzeitig bewirbt, dann aber noch einmal seinen Plan ändern möchte. Viele Teilnehmer werden vermutlich erst einmal gar nicht aufrüsten, falls es bei Pimp my PC 2019 nicht klappt. Das ist auch völlig okay und war kein Auswahlkriterium.



Puh Stephan, Du hast mich erschreckt, denn aufgrund deines zitates hatte ich eine Meldung  in den benachrichtigungen mit einem "PCGH_Stephan".  da geht schon mal die Pumpe etwas stärker!

Was die Formulierung im Video betrifft, so habe ich das auch nur aus 2. hand und beruht wohl eher auf diesem Missverständnis, ja.

Im Endeffekt bleibt mir nur wie jedes Jahr Danke zu sagen, denn auch ohne Gewinn hat das dieses Jahr etwas für mich gebracht. Den Austausch von Ideen, gemeinsames mitfiebern und im endeffekt werde ich in richtig Dezember oder Januar auf eine Kaufbutton drücken, um bei meinem größen Falschenhals  für Abhilfe zu sorgen.

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner und auf hoffentlich 6 richtig gute Feedbacks.


----------



## Strokekilla (8. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

ich fand es eine absolut gelungene Aktion !! Bitte im nächsten "Jubiläumsjahr" ein AM4 Brett im µATX-Format mit anpreisen. Der Sockel 1151V2 war nur eine halbherzige Entscheidung meinerseits. Allen Gewinnern viel Freude mit ihren Errungenschaften.

Es gibt ja immer wieder mal kleine "Lichtblicke" am Spielehorizont:


----------



## Daddioandre (9. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich bin einerseits ganz froh, das ich nicht ausgewählt wurde, so muss ich keinen ausführlichen Bericht schreiben, denn ich bin nicht grad stark mit Worten, was man evtl. in meiner Bewerbung gesehen hat. 

Für die 6 Auserwählten war der 08.11.19 ein leicht vorgezogenes Weihnachtsfest. Ich werde nun weiter sparen, damit es vielleicht noch dieses Jahr was wird mit der GTX 1660ti. Hoffentlich purzeln noch ein wenig die Preise, schliesslich muss ich ja dann im Anschluß die GTX 1060 noch loswerden, damit das noch ein sorgenfreier Jahresausklang wird.


----------



## teachmeluv (9. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



ZeXes schrieb:


> Das hat mich um ehrlich zu sein etwas gestört. Geiles Mainboard, aber nur ein R5 3600 drauf schrauben?
> 
> Für den Prozessor reicht auch das Tomahawk.
> 
> Nicht das ich es ihm/ihr nicht gönne, aber trotzdem irgendwie komisch.


Deswegen:

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Ryzen-5-3600-CPU-274682/Tests/Review-Benchmark-1294767/

AMD Ryzen 5 3600 im Test: Ohne X noch viel besser - Hardwareluxx

AMD Ryzen 5 3600 im Test - Duell mit Ryzen 7 2700X & Ryzen 5 2600

Ziemlich gute CPU und das Zen 3 Äquivalent wird sicherlich noch besser und vermutlich auch auf AM4 passen. Wieso also an der Basis sparen? 

Ich kann doch auch einen Drei-Zylinder mit 102er Oktan betanken oder auch - um ein Beispiel aus dem Forenschwerpunkt zu nehmen - einen 9900k nebst 2080Ti mit "nur" 8 GB RAM betreiben. Ggf komisch, ist aber so. 

Von wegen "Nur ein R5 3600". Leider liest sich da doch ein wenig Neid heraus, daher diese Antwort darauf.


----------



## KenSasaki (9. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Es ist eben etwas seltsam wobei man bedenken sollte das die X570er boards ja für die 3000er cpus rauskamen von daher  Overkill ja, aber wenn man mit zen 3 plant vollkommen richtig.


----------



## ZeXes (9. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Von wegen "Nur ein R5 3600". Leider liest sich da doch ein wenig Neid heraus, daher diese Antwort darauf.



Neid? 

Ich habe letztes Jahr gewonnen und dieses Jahr deshalb nicht dran teilgenommen.

Ich bin mit meinen R7 2700X und RTX2080 System noch sehr zufrieden.^^


----------



## CaptainRudi (9. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Vedder73 schrieb:


> Scheibenkleister!!!
> letztes Jahr 5. Dieses Jahr 7. Das is aber auch immer knapp!!



Oh... Woher weißt du das denn? Wo steht das, würde mich auch interessieren an welcher Stelle ich stehe... 
...obwohl ...will ich das wirklich wissen? 

Oder hast du grad einfach nur rummgealbert 

❤️ lichen Glückwunsch an alle Glücklichen 

mfg Rudi


----------



## TessaKavanagh (9. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinnerinnen und Gewinner des Jahres 2019 


Den übrigen Teilnehmern drücke ich natürlich die Daumen, dass auch im Jahr 2020 Pimp My PC wieder in eine neue Runde startet.


Vielleicht darf der Stephan ab jetzt ja auch mal wieder ne Nacht durchschlafen.


----------



## Vedder73 (9. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

@CaptainRudi
Ich komme aus Norddeutschland und rumalbern ist nun wirklich nicht mein Ding...
Stephan ruft wie jedes Jahr nach Bekanntgabe der Gewinner die traurigen Verlierer der Reihenfolge nach an, tröstet ein wenig und erklärt die Gründe. Bei mir wars wie Infostudent schon meinte, das katastrophale Layout (unfaire große Schrift, wahrlose Farben) Er war sogar ein bißchen wütend. Zitat: "Wenn man von Layout keine Ahnung hat, soll mans lassen!"
Bis du nen Anruf kriegst, kann je nach Platzierung einen Augenblick dauern. Letztes Jahr hat er den Letztplatzierten wohl Ende Dezember kontaktiert und die haben sich stundenlang angeschrien, hörte ich im Forum.
Tja, das ist halt Stephans Job...und ab Januar bettelt er bei den Herstellern dann wieder um neue Hardware fürs nächste Jahr und krault sich den Bart. Einmal im Jahr echt Stress und dann Kraft tanken fürs nächste Jahr...ein bisschen wie beim Weihnachtsmann...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Vedder73 schrieb:


> Stephan ruft wie jedes Jahr nach Bekanntgabe der Gewinner die traurigen Verlierer der Reihenfolge nach an, tröstet ein wenig und erklärt die Gründe.


Aber da geht es doch schon los. Die meisten haben vermutlich vergessen, Stephan wie gefordert die Telefonnummer per PN zukommen zu lassen. Das wurde im Video genau erklärt. So trennt sich halt die Streu vom Weizen. 

Bei mir waren die Bilder zu schlecht, das ist wichtig für den zu erstellenden Bericht, wie mir Stephan erklärte, und er glaubt, ich bin nicht in der Lage, den Rechner selber aufzurüsten. Da, ich zitiere wörtlich fehle ihm_ "das Vertrauen in meine Fähigleit"_. Ich wollte ihn fast durch das Telefon ziehen, bin aber freundlich geblieben.

Edit:


Vedder73 schrieb:


> Bei mir wars wie Infostudent schon  meinte, das katastrophale Layout (unfaire große Schrift, wahrlose  Farben) Er war sogar ein
> bißchen wütend. Zitat: "Wenn man von Layout keine Ahnung hat, soll mans lassen!"...


Jetzt  habe ich mir das mal angeschaut, bist Du auch so ein Bad Tasteler? Da  fehlten nir noch ein paar Wackeldackel in der Bewerbung!  Ist klar, das Stephan sauer war!


----------



## CaptainRudi (9. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich werde hier schamlos veräppelt...eihjeijei


----------



## Vedder73 (9. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sorry, Captain!!!
aber wenn du mir son Elfmeter hinlegst...
Mit ein wenig falschem Selbstbewusstsein sind wir alle 7.!!!!
Also auch Dir herzlichsten Glückwunsch zum (geteilten) 7.Platz bei Pimp my PC 2019
...und nicht sauer sein! Du bist nen dufte Typ!


----------



## CaptainRudi (9. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Eigentlich wars mir schon klar...

Aber ich dachte mir schreibst trotzdem 

Ich bin halt zu gutgläubig... 

...und nach den beiden Beiträgen... 

Ja ...kein Problem...ist ja nur Spaß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



CaptainRudi schrieb:


> Ich werde hier schamlos veräppelt...eihjeijei


NIEMALS!!!!


----------



## vonXanten (9. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Allen Gewinnern einen herzlichen Glückwunsch!

und viel Spaß beim Umbau, bin gespannt was die Gewinner daraus Zaubern  

Mal schauen vllt gibt es ja in nächster Zeit ein paar gute Angebote, dann wird auch  zugeschlagen


----------



## Thor2016 (10. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Allen Gewinnern auch von mir erst einmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Ich finde „Pimp my PC“ ist eine tolle Aktion, zumal man nicht erst drei Mal vom Blitz getroffen werden muss um zu gewinnen. Die Quote ist hier deutlich höher. Daher hoffe ich, dass es auch ein „Pimp my PC 2020, 2021, 2022…“ gibt!

Allerdings finde ich auch, dass es dieses Jahr eher auf „Bau einen (fast komplett) neuen PC“ hinauslief! Die Aktion heißt doch aber „Verbessere meinen PC“!
Das mehr an Freiheit bei den Auswahlmöglichkeiten finde ich super! Ich würde mir dazu noch wünschen, dass das Aufrüstbudget in Zukunft deutlich begrenzt wird. Man sollte wirklich die Qual der Wahl haben, ob man Mainboard, oder Grafikkarte, oder Gehäuse etc. austauscht.
Da ich mit meinem System noch ganz gut auskomme, würde ich z.B. vor der Wahl stehen: Mainboard (mit allem was dazu gehört und ich sicher selbst was beisteuern müsste) oder Gehäuse (was mir nicht mehr so richtig gefällt und der Umbau nichts kosten würde). So könnte der überhitzte Uralt-PC einen CPU- und Gehäuselüfter oder der Highend-PC ein schickes Gehäuse bekommen, oder so ähnlich. Sicher würden dann auch wieder einige „kreierte“ PC´s auftauchen, da ist dann eben Salomon - äh - Stephan gefragt.

Das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung! Wie denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## InfoStudent (10. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Es gab ja ein Jahr, da waren die CPUs dabei.
Das was es aber an Auswahl gibt liegt letztlich an den Herstellern. Klar, Wünsche können geäußert werden, jedoch muss man letztlich sich freuen, dass es sowieso etwas kostenlos gibt.

Ich mag die Idee persönlich nicht so. Ich denke wer mit - Beispiel 2019 - B450 und GTX 1660 gut fährt dies auch gerne wählen darf.
Wer zB zur 2080 greift, der wird auch sehr wenig andere Optionen haben aufgrund der hohen Kosten. Es gleicht sich daher aus.
Was dein Vorschlag bewirken würde wäre lediglich das beim Kompletttausch, der Standard nicht immer die mittlere Wahlmöglichkeit ist, sondern die niedrigste Option.

Wozu führt das wohl? Letztlich könnten viele hier ihr System gar nicht aufrüsten. Nehmen wir das Beispiel unseres Teilnehmers mit dem Uralt Intel System.
Dieser User hat aus Stephans Sicht zurecht gewonnen. Er hatte keine Chance aus eigener Kraft den PC aufzurüsten, jedoch konkrete Ziele und Absichten genannt und erklärt. Dies insbesondere schlüssig und seine Historie im PCGH Forum zeigte seine Bemühungen.
Dieser User bekam die Möglichkeit lediglich mit Zukauf weniger Teile wieder ein gutes System zu bekommen. Müsste er aufgrund deines Vorschlags am Netzteil sparen, dann bekäme dieses alte, scheinbar instabile, Netzteil vlt noch weiter 3 oder 5 Jahre mit hochwertigen Komponenten. Die dann vielleicht den direkten Freitod sterben.

Als Ergebnis sehe ich somit nur, dass es den Leuten zugute kommt, die schon sehr starke PCs haben. Komplettaufrüster oder ältere PCs allgemein würden benachteiligt.
Zudem wäre es sehr schwierig dann Bauteile wie die Lüfter oder SSDs vernünftig zu platzieren preislich.

Hoffe der Beitrag kann dir meine Sicht näher bringen


----------



## Kabs1982 (10. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Also ich war 6 1/2, weil ich das Studio nicht mit der Zunge sauber geleckt hab XÞ


----------



## acx (10. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Auch von mir allen Gewinnern meinen Glückwunsch - ehrlich! 

Aber eines liegt mir, ohne jemanden etwas ankreiden zu wollen, noch auf dem Herzen...
Im Video sagte Stephan unmissverständlich und sinnbildlich, dass die Bewerbungen nicht überladen und zu lange sondern eher kurz und knapp sein sollen.

Naja - wenn ich mir nun die Bewerbungen der Gewinner ansehe, sieht das eher nach einem Roman aus und meine, dass es bzgl. der Konfig bestimmt genug gleiche oder zumindest sehr ähnliche Bewerbungen gab, die einfacher und übersichtlicher waren.
Der ein oder andere kommentiert hier sich selbst abwertend bzgl. seines nicht gerade perfekten Schreibstils etc.
Diejenigen sollten sich nicht so herabsetzen, denn auch in den Gewinner-Bewerbungen ist von Grammatik- über Rechtschreib- bis hin zu Formatfehlern alles vertreten. 

Scheinbar geht es doch eher um Content-Erzeugung.

...nur mein Eindruck und bitte jetzt keinen Shittstorm ich mein's nicht böse, und Kritik darf man doch auch üben, oder?
Also steinigt mich bitte nicht für meine Offenheit! 

Dann bis nächstes Jahr! 

Gruß
acx


----------



## Luiooo (10. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



acx schrieb:


> Aber eines liegt mir, ohne jemanden etwas ankreiden zu wollen, noch auf dem Herzen...
> Im Video sagte Stephan unmissverständlich und sinnbildlich, dass die Bewerbungen nicht überladen und zu lange sondern eher kurz und knapp sein sollen.
> 
> Naja - wenn ich mir nun die Bewerbungen der Gewinner ansehe, sieht das eher nach einem Roman aus und meine, dass es bzgl. der Konfig bestimmt genug gleiche oder zumindest sehr ähnliche Bewerbungen gab, die einfacher und übersichtlicher waren.
> ...



Doch, da hast Du sicherlich recht. Es gab einige Faktoren, die eventuell irreführend im Vorfeld waren:

*Hinweis zur Textlänge:* Ich selbst war ja eher einer der "Roman"-Fraktion, obwohl ich das Video gesehen hatte. Allerdings habe ich mich bewusst dagegen entschieden und wollte, dass meine Bewerbung aus dem Einheitsbrei hervorsticht und auch Spaß macht zu lesen. Insofern kann ich diejenigen verstehen, die sich genau auf die Hinweise im Video berufen und eben "extra" eine kurze Bewerbung eingereicht haben.

*Verschiedene Upgradepfade:* Des Weiteren waren bewusst verschiedene Konfigurationen im Video gefordert, um mehrere Aufrüstpfade zu zeigen. Am Ende sind es dann aber z.B. vier Systeme mit dem Ryzen 5 3600 geworden - als Thema also mehr oder weniger Preis-Leistungs-Spielerechner. 

*Plausible Komponenten:* Im letzten Jahr wurden dann auch Systeme abgelehnt, in denen die Komponenten vermeintlich nicht zusammenpassten. Ich erinnere es nicht mehr genau, aber sinngemäß eine kleinere CPU wie der Core-i5 mit einer 2080 Ti, die es zu gewinnen gab. Entsprechend hätte ich auch erwartet, dass man für das MSI MEG X570 ACE, einem wirklichen Männerboard mit vernünftiger Spannungsversorgung, eine große CPU verbauen sollte. Am Ende war hier der Ryzen 5 3600 aber dann doch plausibel genug. Hier kann ich die vorsichtige Infragestellung der Entscheidung von ZeXes verstehen.

Vielleicht nimmt man das als konstruktives Feedback für das nächste Jahr mit und kann die Teilnahmekriterien etwas genauer formulieren.



Thor2016 schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich auch, dass es dieses Jahr eher auf „Bau einen (fast komplett) neuen PC“ hinauslief! Die Aktion heißt doch aber „Verbessere meinen PC“!
> Das mehr an Freiheit bei den Auswahlmöglichkeiten finde ich super! Ich würde mir dazu noch wünschen, dass das Aufrüstbudget in Zukunft deutlich begrenzt wird. Man sollte wirklich die Qual der Wahl haben, ob man Mainboard, oder Grafikkarte, oder Gehäuse etc. austauscht.
> Da ich mit meinem System noch ganz gut auskomme, würde ich z.B. vor der Wahl stehen: Mainboard (mit allem was dazu gehört und ich sicher selbst was beisteuern müsste) oder Gehäuse (was mir nicht mehr so richtig gefällt und der Umbau nichts kosten würde). So könnte der überhitzte Uralt-PC einen CPU- und Gehäuselüfter oder der Highend-PC ein schickes Gehäuse bekommen, oder so ähnlich. Sicher würden dann auch wieder einige „kreierte“ PC´s auftauchen, da ist dann eben Salomon - äh - Stephan gefragt.
> 
> Das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung! Wie denkt ihr darüber?



Natürlich hast Du recht. Die Aktion heißt "Pimp my PC" und sollte sich um das Upgrade einzelner Komponenten drehen. Aber das ist gar nicht so einfach, wenn man einen Plattformwechsel vornimmt. In meinem Fall hätten dann mindestens direkt drei Komponenten (CPU, Mainboard, RAM) ausgetauscht werden. Und ja, dann ist es eigentlich schon ein neuer Rechner... 

Zwei Diskussionen, die allerdings zu nichts führen, waren die Anmeldezeit hier im Forum als auch das aktuelle System. Klar, anfangs dachte ich auch, dass es Sieger sein sollten die sich nicht nur für die Aktion angemeldet haben. Aber wenn man kurz darüber nachdenkt könnten das auch Abonnenten sein, die seit Jahren lesen aber keine Lust hatten sich bisher am Forum anzumelden. Also kann man nicht alle pauschal verurteilen. Und ja, auch jemand mit einem aktuellen System sollte sich hier ebenso um Hardware bewerben dürfen. Denn wie viele schon geschrieben haben: Sonst kommt es nur zu Fake-Bewerbungen mit Dachboden-PCs. Am Ende ist ein PC immer wie der Hornbach-Projekt: Es gibt immer was zu tun!


----------



## necdoc (10. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hm,

naja, Bewerbungen sind halt kompliziert.
Ob man zuviel oder zu wenig schreibt, oder halt einen "schlechten" Aufrüst Pfad wählt … das scheint wohl jetzt egal zu sein. Es kommt darauf an, wie die Ausgangslage ist. 
Die perfekte Aufrüstung bei einem begrenzten Budget gibt es wohl nicht. Ist halt Geschmackssache. ( gibt's vegane Hardware?)
Bei einigen muss es ein Komplett Paket sein, anderen reicht ein Netzteil und ne Grafikkarte.
Für mich hat zumindest Spaß gemacht, sich am Aufrüstrechner auszutoben.

Hauptsache alle Gewinner sind Glücklich.

Prost


----------



## lal12 (11. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Vielleicht stehe ich ja hier gerade ein wenig auf dem Schlauch, aber ich bin die letzten Seiten des Threads nun 3-4 durchgegangen und konnte die Gewinner-Liste nicht finden . Da aber alle über die Gewinnersysteme diskutieren, scheinen sie ja doch wo zu stehen.


----------



## Luiooo (11. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



lal12 schrieb:


> Vielleicht stehe ich ja hier gerade ein wenig auf dem Schlauch, aber ich bin die letzten Seiten des Threads nun 3-4 durchgegangen und konnte die Gewinner-Liste nicht finden . Da aber alle über die Gewinnersysteme diskutieren, scheinen sie ja doch wo zu stehen.



Im Artikel stehen die sechs Gewinner. Einfach oben zurücknavigieren.


----------



## lal12 (11. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ah thx. Da fällt mir dann aber doch auf das die meisten Gewinner doch eher die langen und "hübschen" Bewerbungen waren ^^.


----------



## Zaach (11. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Hab mir jetzt auch die Gewinner angesehen und finde es ist ein gute Mischung.
Vom Uralt-System bis geht so ^^
Mag schon sein das die Gewinner ausführlicher beschrieben haben und die Bewerbungen etwas länger ausgefallen sind, aber dann kann man ja für kommendes Jahr sich selbst verbessern  ^^ 

Ich für meinen Teil freu mich jedenfalls mit und für die Gewinner. 
Wie ich schon mal gesagt hatte, es war auch mal schön die Systeme von allen anderen zu sehen. 
Auch wenn ich selber nicht mehr so der extreme Bastler bin wie früher, erfreut es einen, ein cooles Sys zu betrachten und die Zusammenstellung zu sehen. 
In diesem Sinne, weiter sparen, schauen was auf den Markt kommt und sonst noch auf nächstes Jahr hoffen


----------



## Fafafin (11. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Unglaublich, dass ich das Glück hatte, dass meine Bewerbung für ein Upgrade ausgewählt wurde! Ich habe noch nie zuvor irgendwo irgendetwas gewonnen. 
Der glückliche Gesichtsausdruck morgens im Spiegel ist schon fast beängstigend. 

Danke für alle Glückwünsche hier im Forum, und selbstredend auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch an die anderen 5 Gewinner! 
Und allen anderen werde ich zukünftig die Daumen drücken, wenn es 2020, 2021 hoffentlich die nächsten Pimp-my-PC-Aktionen gibt!
Hier meine Bewerbung noch einmal für alle Interessenten.


----------



## Kabs1982 (11. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Unglaublich, dass ich das Glück hatte, dass meine Bewerbung für ein Upgrade ausgewählt wurde! Ich habe noch nie zuvor irgendwo irgendetwas gewonnen.



Echt noch nie irgendwas? Na dann wurde es ja Zeit  Habe glaube 5 oder 6 mal was gewonnen. Das erste Mal hab ich einen Walkman gewonnen, bei einem Luftballonrennen. Das ist schon etwas her, ja


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Kabs1982 schrieb:


> Echt noch nie irgendwas? Na dann wurde es ja Zeit  Habe glaube 5 oder 6 mal was gewonnen. Das erste Mal hab ich einen Walkman gewonnen, bei einem Luftballonrennen. Das ist schon etwas her, ja



Hauptsache der Ballon wurde nicht erst im letzten Sommer gefunden ...


----------



## Kamano (12. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Glückwunsch den glücklichen GewinnerInnen.  Bin mal gespannt auf Eure Berichte.
Und ich bin jetzt auch weiterhin angefixt ... hmm, ich glaub ich rüste meinen PC dann zumindest mit einer neuen Grafikkarte zu Weihnachten auf, höchstvermutlich mit einer MSI GTX 1660 Super oder Ti (oder eine von Navi Next, falls die Reihe auch Preis-/Leistungskarten beinhaltet). Dann flutschts jedenfalls auch wieder in 1080p.


----------



## OberfrittenMaat (21. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner! Bekommet die neue Hardware und erfreut euch an dieser.


----------



## InfoStudent (21. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mal ehrliche Frage in die Runde, wer der Nichtgewinner rüstet jetzt auch alles auf


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Mal ehrliche Frage in die Runde, wer der Nichtgewinner rüstet jetzt auch alles auf


Wieso sollte ich? Nach dem Gewinnspiel ist vor dem Gewinnspiel!
Je älter der Rechner wird, umso höher die Chancen!


----------



## Hyakutake (21. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich habe schon ein paar Umbauten vorgenommen. Dies hatte ich ja in meiner Bewerbung auch geschrieben, dass ich einige Umbauten unabhängig vom Gewinnspiel durchführen werde.
Ich hatte mich ja unter anderem um die Gehäuselüfter beworben, da meine Temperaturen im Case so schlecht sind. Kurzerhand Metallsäge genommen und die Front zerlöchert. Als nächstes werden dann die Lüfter ausgetauscht. Bilder gibt es hier:
[Sammelthread] AMD Ryzen
Es hat auch definitiv schon etwas gebracht.
Als nächstes ist dann der Deckel dran, also der outtake für die warme Luft. Eventuell werde ich im Laufe des nächsten Jahres auch auf Wasserkühlung umstellen, aber auch dazu benötige ich ja einen vernünftigen Airflow und bessere Lüfter als die @stock verbauten.


----------



## InfoStudent (21. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich? Nach dem Gewinnspiel ist vor dem Gewinnspiel!
> Je älter der Rechner wird, umso höher die Chancen!



Lass das mal keinen zu laut hören. Ich seh schon den C64 nächstes Jahr für die RTX 3080 

Mich hat es einfach selbst gepackt und ich denke ich bin nicht der Einzige. Hier passt es immerhin gut zum Thema und dann sieht man was die Leute gerne aufrüsten wollen und wofür Sie sich budgetmäßig entscheiden.
Und kriegt wieder eigenen Ideen.


----------



## Slezer (21. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Mal ehrliche Frage in die Runde, wer der Nichtgewinner rüstet jetzt auch alles auf


Ich, leider^^


----------



## GxGamer (21. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Mal ehrliche Frage in die Runde, wer der Nichtgewinner rüstet jetzt auch alles auf



Ich. Und wie in der Bewerbung erwähnt habe ich mir auch den Jonsbo-Kühler gegönnt. 

Ich hab mit der Auswahl ja so meine Zweifel


----------



## Mr.Knister (22. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Mal ehrliche Frage in die Runde, wer der Nichtgewinner rüstet jetzt auch alles auf



Mein neues Netzteil ist gestern gekommen, jetzt heißt es nur noch für Ryzen auf einen passenden Deal zu lauern


----------



## Strokekilla (25. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Mal ehrliche Frage in die Runde, wer der Nichtgewinner rüstet jetzt auch alles auf



Ich, bedingt durch eine Gutscheinaktion wurde ein Ryzen 2700 bestellt. MB ist natürlich wieder mal eine Kompromisslösung da ich ja microAtx benötige.
Aber übertakten ist eh nichts für mich. Lieber einen guten sweetspot finden. 60fps in Wqhd mit glatten Frametimes und alles ist wieder gut.
Die Auswahl des Ram bereitet mir noch Sorgen....


----------



## Khabarak (25. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Mal ehrliche Frage in die Runde, wer der Nichtgewinner rüstet jetzt auch alles auf



Ich werd vor Mitte nächstes Jahr wohl nicht dazu kommen.
Das Budget muss erst mal für den Haushalt und Kind drauf gehen.
Dann ist irgendwann auch mal Geld für ein Upgrade da.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (25. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Mal ehrliche Frage in die Runde, wer der Nichtgewinner rüstet jetzt auch alles auf



Me, 
aber das Thema haben wir beide ja durch! 



Strikeeagle77 schrieb:


> Mein PC baut sich momentan wie folgt auf:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-6500 i7-6700k
> CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-L9x65
> ...



Aus diesem PC wurde jetzt:


    CPU: Intel Core i7-6700k OC @4,4GHz 
    CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-L9x65
    Mainboard: Asus Maximus VIII Hero Alpha (gebraucht, Danke @Infostudent )
    RAM: 2x16GB DDR4-3200 Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport LT weiss UV @1,2V  (neu)
    Grafikkarte: Asus ROG Strix RX5700XT O8G-Gaming (gebraucht, wie neu, angeblich ein HW-Tester) 
SSD: M.2 NMVe 256GB Samsung
    HDD: 2TB Western Digital Blue (Backups, VMs, Datengrab, MediaServer)
    Gehäuse: Anidees AI7-BW Cube
    Netzteil: Seasonic G 550W PCGH Edit.
    Gehäuselüfter: 1x Noctua 120mm (PWM) und 1x Noctua NF-A20 FLX (PWM)
    Monitor: LG 24" LG 24MB65 IPS Panel 16:10 Monitor 1920x1200
    OS: WIN10-64 Pro mit W7 Lizensschlüssel freigeschaltet (neu 1A!)

Damit habe ich eine investition von ca 420€ getätigt und eine enorme Steigerung des Spielerlebnisses erreicht.
Die Asus Karte mag fast übertrieben sein, eine gebrauchte GTX 1060 (Ti?) mit max RAM hätte es auch getan, aber die Asus 5700XT war preislich sehr attraktiv. 
Ansonsten wäre es eine kommende  RX5600(XT?) geworden.

Momentan bin ich damit fast glücklich. 
Das ATX Board nimmt halt enorm Platz, was dem Cube nicht gut tut und den Lüfterplatz unten am Boden gekostet hat. Mit größerem Gehäuse hätte die 5700XT auch etwas mehr luft zum atmen, denn die ist verdammt lang!

Ansosten  hab ich halt das Beste draus gemacht und hätte heute entgegen meiner Auswahl bei Pimp my PC ganz andere Schwerpunkte gesetzt.

Statt auf Teufel komm raus den Ryzen 3xxx zu wollen (Ja es reizt schon), hätte ich aufs Board verzichtet und bei der Grafikkarte und anderen Komponenten mehr Punkte investiert. 
Sogar recht ähnlich zum Bauvorschlag in der Printausgabe.  Der war nämlich ziemlich sinnvoll !


----------



## psalm64 (27. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Mal ehrliche Frage in die Runde, wer der Nichtgewinner rüstet jetzt auch alles auf


Nicht alles und nicht ganz so luxuriös:
Statt des be quiet 900er habe ich das 700er genommen.
Nur 2 statt 3 Zusatz-Silent-Wings.
Nur den be quiet Dark Rock 4 statt dem Pro.
=> Jetzt ist mein System aber so leise wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.
Mainboard/CPU muss jetzt warten, bis das MB endgültig die Grätsche macht.
Ausserdem 2x16GB gegen meine 4x8 GB ausgetauscht, jetzt läuft das RAM auch auf höherem Takt und hat RGB. (Für die 4x8 GB  kann ich ja noch nen ~Hunni bekommen, zumal 2x8GB noch über ein Jahr Garantie haben.)
GraKa muss noch etwas warten.


----------



## Rumpelgollum (29. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Mal ehrliche Frage in die Runde, wer der Nichtgewinner rüstet jetzt auch alles auf



Ich werd es wohl tun...auch wenn es die Graka noch tut....das heißt wenn nicht wieder unerwartetes dazwischen kommt


----------



## l3e4st (29. November 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Mittlerweile gestehe ich mir ein es toll zu finden Nacht für Nacht nach Angeboten zu schauen um dann nichts zu kaufen.

2500k still going strong.


----------



## AlexKL77 (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Mal ehrliche Frage in die Runde, wer der Nichtgewinner rüstet jetzt auch alles auf



Ich bin vom i7 6800K + AsRock X99 Taichi auf einen i7 9700K + Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Elite gewechselt. Dazu dann noch eine 1TB WD Blue Sata SSD als neue Spieleplatte geholt.
Und die Tage dann noch beim Amazon Deal für das Logitech Z906 zugeschlagen, weil bei meinen vorherigen X-530 wohl der Subwoofer einen weg hat.
Soviel zum Weihnachtsgeld.


----------



## GxGamer (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Gibts hier was neues von der Front?


----------



## Dimoneon (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



AlexKL77 schrieb:


> Ich bin vom i7 6800K + AsRock X99 Taichi auf einen i7 9700K + Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Elite gewechselt. Dazu dann noch eine 1TB WD Blue Sata SSD als neue Spieleplatte geholt.
> Und die Tage dann noch beim Amazon Deal für das Logitech Z906 zugeschlagen, weil bei meinen vorherigen X-530 wohl der Subwoofer einen weg hat.
> Soviel zum Weihnachtsgeld.



Und, hat es sich leistungstechnisch gelohnt?


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Gibts hier was neues von der Front?



Meinst Du Berichte der User? noch nix, aber die Vorstellung der Gewinner  und deren Aufrüstpfade .
Letzten Stand dazu gab es in der PCGH 01/2020 Seite 104 

@PCGH-Stephan
Darf man nachfragen, warum bei aller Vielfalt 2 GEwinner Aufrüstpfade dabei sind, die mit der 2080 Super + CPU Kühler, + Datenträger fast identisch sind?
Die anderen Beispiele zeigen doch wesentlich größere Vielfalt (1660 ti, 2070 S, 5700XT,  ... War die eigentlich Bewerbung dann der Ausschlag?


----------



## GxGamer (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ja das Heft habe ich auch, aber das ist ja auch schon wieder nen Monat her.
Deshalb frag ich ja, was es so neues gibt. Kann ja sein das noch nix zugestellt wurde.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Ja das Heft habe ich auch, aber das ist ja auch schon wieder nen Monat her.
> Deshalb frag ich ja, was es so neues gibt. Kann ja sein das noch nix zugestellt wurde.



Also ich gehe mal nur von mir aus:


Gewinnerhardware ist eingetroffen, ggf muss noch Hardware hinzugekauft werden - günstige Quelle raussuche, zuschlagen, kann schon mal 14 Tage dauern, erst recht, wenn man aufs nächste Gehalt warten will..
Aufrüstung planen, kann z.T. gleichzeitig erfolgen, ggf Benchmarks oder Lieblingsspiele laufen lassen, FPS und Einstellungen dokumentieren.
PC Umbauen und hoffen, dass man alles berücksichtigt hat, vorallem CPU kühler bieten schnell mal ne Überraschung, wenn man den Sockel wechselt.
System einfahren: Gerade bei Mainboardwechsel braucht man etwas Zeit, bis man alles so eingestellt hat, wie man sich das vorstellt, mit OC und UV (CPU, RAM) wächst der Aufwand noch einmal
Benchmarks und Lieblingsspiele laufen lassen, wieder dokumentieren, PC und Hardware fotografieren (ggf vorab machbar)
Schönen Text zum neuen Spielerlebnis und ein Dankeschön verfassen ...

Da geht schon ein wenig Zeit ins Land, vorallem, wenn man Familie hat und die tägliche/wöchentliche Freizeit beschränkt ist.


----------



## Syrjask (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Soweit ich weiß, hat der Versand der Hardware zur Redaktion etwas gedauert. Nun muss erst das Video gedreht werden und wenn das geschehen ist, kann der Versand zu uns erfolgen.


----------



## AlexKL77 (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Dimoneon schrieb:


> Und, hat es sich leistungstechnisch gelohnt?



Auf jeden Fall. Die Min-Fps sind deutlich gestiegen. In BF1 werden die 143Fps für meinen 144Hz Monitor fast durchgängig gehalten und wenn es Drops gibt, dann fallen die deutlich weniger tief, als noch mit dem i7 6800k.
Sonst bisher nur star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order gespielt. Da sind die Fps natürlich nicht dauerhaft so hoch mit meiner GTX1080 aber auch absolut Ruckelfrei.


----------



## bastian123f (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



InfoStudent schrieb:


> Mal ehrliche Frage in die Runde, wer der Nichtgewinner rüstet jetzt auch alles auf



Hier.  Meiner läuft jetzt wunderbar.

CPU: Ryzen 5 2600X
GPU: PowerColor RX580 Red Devil
RAM: 16GB Ripjaws V (2x8GB DDR4-3200 CL16)
Board: Gigabyte B450I Aorus Pro Wifi
SSD: WD SN720 256GB
NT: Seasonic Focus Gold 450W
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define Nano S (XMG-Edition)
Kühler: bequiet! Pure Rock
Lüfter: 2x Pure Wings 2 120mm+ 2x Noctua NF-F12 Chromax

Dazu noch ein alter Monitor.

Ziemlich viel Power als kleine Workstation.  Da geht schon ordentlich etwas.


----------



## Daddioandre (14. Januar 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bin auch nochmal etwas tätig geworden. Ein Strix B450-F Gaming, ein anderes Case und eine Strix  RTX 2060 ist dazu gekommen, während die bisher genutzten Teile schon neue Besitzer gefunden haben, anders hätte ich mir den Spaß auch nicht erlauben können. Eigentlich schon erschreckend, wie süchtig das aufrüsten machen kann. Fehlt nur noch ein etwas besseres Ram Kit und zum Sommer hin, den R5 3600, dann wäre ich in etwa da, was ich mir bei der Aktion ausgesucht habe, nur halt Asus statt MSI.


----------



## Larsson92 (19. Januar 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Bei mir gab es doch keine NVIDIA Karte, sondern die Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Nitro+ in der Special Edition.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*


Hallo ihr Lieben,

wie ist denn der Stand der Dinge? Ich will bei einem der Rechner mit aufbauen und noch immer ist nix da?
Woran hakt es denn?


----------



## KenSasaki (29. Januar 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> wie ist denn der Stand der Dinge? Ich will bei einem der Rechner mit aufbauen und noch immer ist nix da?
> Woran hakt es denn?



soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, eine Kombination aus Lieferprobleme/verzögerungen, Krankheitsfällen und Weihnachten/Urlaub etc. Aber ja, es scheint schon länger zu dauern als normal  Aber hey, ich glaube die wo auf die teile warten sitzen aktuell auf den heißesten kohlen


----------



## GxGamer (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Gleich mal anschauen.

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gewi...19-Die-Gewinner-im-Video-vorgestellt-1342419/


----------



## Fafafin (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Der aktuelle Stand ist der, dass nach Vorstellung der Komponenten in einem Video der Versand vorbereitet werden soll. Da das Video inzwischen on air ist (ich bin Nr. 2), wird das wohl diese oder nächste Woche erfolgen. Das neue Heft hatte ja bestimmt Priorität bisher.


----------



## Fafafin (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Lieferung ist am 15.02.2020 eingetroffen. Sobald der Umbau fertig ist, werde ich meinen Bericht hier posten.

Edit: Hier ist er!


----------



## GxGamer (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Sollen die Berichte hier rein, wo sie leicht untergehen anstelle eigenständiger Threads?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Ich habe den schönen Aufrüstbericht von Syrjask verschoben und als eigenen Thread im Tagebuch-Bereich platziert. Ihr findet ihn also nun hier: Pimp my PC 2019: Aufrüstbericht von Syrjask

Das sollte wie von GxGamer angeregt die Übersicht erhöhen.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich habe den schönen Aufrüstbericht von Syrjask verschoben und als eigenen Thread im Tagebuch-Bereich platziert. Ihr findet ihn also nun hier: Pimp my PC 2019: Aufrüstbericht von Syrjask
> 
> Das sollte wie von GxGamer angeregt die Übersicht erhöhen.


Das gleiche hab ich mit dem Aufrüstbericht von Kerso gemacht.  Ihr findet ihn ab jetzt hier: Pimp my PC 2019: Aufrüstbericht von  Kerso


----------



## GxGamer (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Und der Aufrüstbericht von C00lhand ist nun hier.
Pimp my PC 2019: Aufrüstbericht von C00lhand


Ich möchte das ja nun nicht kritisieren, aber ist es zuviel verlangt gleich einen eigenen Thread zu erstellen, gerade wo nun schon 3 Posts hier stehen die das Reinpacken der Berichte in diesen Thread als ungünstig darstellen?
*Bitte hier keine Berichte posten.* Sie gehen unter, sind schlecht zu finden und das Feedback gerät durcheinander oder wird missverstanden weil schlimmstenfalls niemand weiß wer angesprochen ist.


----------



## KenSasaki (4. März 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf - jetzt bewerben*

Somit sind ja 4 berichte da  Von Kitsu weiß ich das sich dieser verzöger zwecks Lieferprobleme, fehlt also aktuell erstmal noch einer  Wenn sich das noch weiter verzögert alles startet ja bald Pimp my PC 2020 bis alle berichte da sind


----------



## InfoStudent (11. März 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf*

Bin aber insgesamt diesmal sehr enttäuscht von der Aktion, dem Ablauf und den Berichten.
So wirklich das Niveau und die Ernsthaftigkeit der vorherigen Jahre sehe ich nicht mehr...


----------



## KenSasaki (11. März 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf*

Wie kann man das den genau verstehen? Was meinst du den genau?


----------



## GxGamer (5. April 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf*

Ähm, fehlt da nicht noch ein Test? Gibts da ein Statement zu?


----------



## KenSasaki (5. April 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf*

Einer? Müssten 2 sein, der von KitsuYona sollte heute noch online kommen, dann fehlt aber immer noch einer? Oder bin ich blind finde nur von Collhand, Fafanin, Kerso und Syrjask.


----------



## GxGamer (5. April 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf*

Mal nachzählen...

Pimp my PC 2019: Aufrüstbericht von C00lhand
Pimp my PC 2019: Aufrüstbericht von  Kerso
Pimp my PC 2019: Aufrüstbericht von Syrjask
Pimp my PC 2019: Aufrüstbericht von Fafafin

Tatsache, von joNickels finde ich auch keinen, damit fehlen 2.
Ich bitte Stephan mal um eine Nachricht, sowas finde ich nicht gut.


----------



## KitsuYona (5. April 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf*

Hallo ihr Lieben ich habe soeben meinen fast fertigen Aufrüstbericht Hochgeladen :3

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...fruestbericht-von-kitsuyona.html#post10265245

ich hoffe sehr das er euch gefällt ^^ bei fragen oder so einfach drunter schreiben ich werde mein möglichstes tun ihn zu verbessern :3


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. April 2020)

*AW: Pimp my PC 2019: PCGH rüstet sechs PCs nach Wunsch auf*

Bei KitsuYona hatten wir ein waschechtes Versand-Drama, was dank der Mithilfe von MSI zwar noch gut ausgegangen ist, aber viele Wochen Zeit gekostet hat. Daher war es ihr gar nicht möglich, den Bericht frühzeitig zu veröffentlichen.
joNickels ist auf ein Kompatibilitätsproblem mit dem alten CPU-Kühler gestoßen, wollte den Erfahrungsbericht aber eigentlich schon vor längerer Zeit veröffentlichen. Da betreibe ich derzeit selbst Aufklärungsarbeit, was seitdem passiert bzw. eben nicht passiert ist, damit wir alle noch den ersehnten Erfahrungsbericht erhalten.


----------



## joNickels (23. April 2020)

Ich habe es dann endlich auch mal geschafft.

Pimp-my-Pc-Bericht von joNickels


----------



## kleinemann (10. Oktober 2020)

Ausgewählte Produkte

Nvidia-Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce RTX 2070 Super Gaming X Trio (23 Punkte)
Gesamt: 23 Punkte von 45 (22 Punkte übrig)
Ihr alles machen was Ihr Denkt, auch gerne ne andere Graka. Hauptsache 1080p/60 und am Ende nicht nur Freude bei meinen Stromanbieter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mein 15 Jahre alter Knecht, aber teilweise nach Bedarf immer mal modernisiert. Er verbraucht im IDLE mehr als die Hersteller das angeben. Ihr könntet ja mal nachsehen und optimieren, ich weis nicht mehr weiter. Der Wechseldatenträger muss bleiben!

Mein PC - alle Komponenten 1 bis 15 Jahre alt
Beschreibung    Hardware                                                  Alter
Gehäuse:            LianLi PC V-1000b(Aluminium)           15 J
NT                       Corsair HX1000(80+Bronze)               15 J
Mainboard:       MSI 7b51 (z390)                                     2 J
CPU:                   i9-9900T (35W)                                      2 J
Kühler:               iBoxed vom i3 (i9 gibt´s nur ohne)      4 J 
Ram:                  2x16GB 3200 (Corsair)                           2 J
GraKa:              PNY GTX 1650 XLR8 Gaming(75W)    2 J    (Lüfter nerfig Laut, Kühler ausgetauscht)
DVD:                iHas524 B                                                   15 J
HDD/SSD:     SATA-III Wechseldatenträger(HotSwap)   jeden alters vorrätig
Sound:             SBX AE-5(ALC892 qual.zu misserabel) 1 J
Netzwerk:      onboard


----------



## Daddioandre (12. Oktober 2020)

Nichts für ungut @kleinemann aber das ist die Aktion vom letzten Jahr, hier gewinnst du nichts mehr.


----------

